# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Հանրահավաք և երթ մարտի 1-ին

## Chuk

Արդեն տևական ժամանակ է, որ տեղեկացվում է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի՝ մարտի 1-ին հանրահավաք և երթ անցկացնելու մտադրության մասին: Ըստ ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչների այդ օրը հանրահավաքի մասնակիցները պետք է հարգեն 2008 թ.-ի մարտի 1-ի զոհերի հիշատակը, ինչպես նաև ՀԱԿ-ը պետք է հանրությանը ներկայացնի իր հետագա անելիքները:

Այսօր արդեն Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը քաղաքապետարանին այդ օրը հանրահավաք ու երթ անցկացնելու իրազեկումը ներկայացրել է: Որպես հանրահավաքի անցկացնելու տեղ ներկայացվել է երկու վայր՝ Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքն ու Հյուսիսային պողոտան: Հանրահավաքից հետո նախատեսվում է երթ անել Մաշտոցի պողոտայով դեպի քաղաքապետարան, ծաղկեպսակներ դրել Մյասնիկայնի արձանի մոտ:

Ըստ գործող օրենքի քաղաքապետարանը պարտավոր է 72 ժամվա ընթացքում պատասխանել: Եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, ապա այդ ընթացքում պատասխանի բացակայության դեպքում ըստ գործող օրենքի հանրահավաքն ու երթը համարվում է իրազեկված: Իրազեկումը ներկայացվել է այսօր առավոտյան ժամը 9-ին, իսկ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի մամլո խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանի խոսքերով  ՀԱԿ-ում արդեն իսկ սկսվել են հանրահավաքի նախապատրաստական աշխատանքները:

Ինչպես օրեր առաջ տեղեկացրել էր «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթը, ՀԱԿ կազմող բոլոր ուժերն այս օրերին պետք է ներկայացնեին հանրահավաքի և դրան հաջորդող իրադարձությունների իրենց պատկերացումները, ծրագրերը, որոնք պետք է դրվեին ընդհանուր խորհրդակցության:

----------

Ambrosine (09.02.2009), Mephistopheles (09.02.2009), murmushka (09.02.2009), Norton (10.02.2009), Sunny Stream (09.02.2009), Zangezur (23.02.2009), Աբելյան (09.02.2009), Աթեիստ (09.02.2009), Արտիստ (09.02.2009), Երվանդ (09.02.2009), Ծով (09.02.2009), Հայկօ (10.02.2009), Ձայնալար (09.02.2009), Նարե (09.02.2009), Նորմարդ (23.02.2009), Վարպետ (14.02.2009), Տրիբուն (14.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ, «Ազատությունով» խոսում էր Շահնազարյանն ու ասաց, որ հանրահավաքը կայանալու է անկախ նրանից քաղաքապետարանն այն կարտոնի՞, թե՞ ոչ: Շահնազարյանը հույս հայտնեց, որ իշխանությունները ողջամիտ կգտնվեն ու մերժման որոշում չեն ընդունի՝ դրանով հիմք դնելով անկայունության:

Շահնազարյանը հիշեցրեց նաև, որ իշխանությունները արդեն մի քանի շաբաթ է, ինչ նորից դիմել են ռեպրեսիաների: Խոսքը ոստիկանների՝ ակտիվիստներին այցելելու ու նրանց՝ հանրահավաքին չմասնակցելու համար վախեցնելու փորձերի մասին է, որի մասին արդեն բազմիցս գրվել է մամուլում, տարբեր մարդիկ պատմել են այդ այցելությունների մասին՝ այդ թվում, «Ազատություն»-ով:

Չնայած այս բոլոր ռեպրեսիաներին, որոնք կարծում եմ, որ ուժեղանալու են մարտի 1-ի մոտենալուն զուգահեռ, վստահ եմ, որ տեղի է ունենալու հուժկու հանրահավաք, որի ժամանակ ժողովուրդն էլի հաստատելու է իր վճռականությունը, պայքարի հարատևությունը, համբերությունը ու տոկունությունը, սկզբունքայնությունը:

----------


## Աբելյան

Իմ կարծիքով, եթե մինչև էդ մի հատ էլ հանրահավաք չեղավ, հունիսի 20-ից շատ մարդ չի հավաքվի:
Հուսով եմ մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքով նոր փուլ կսկսվի Շարժման մեջ: Ղարաբաղի թեման սպառված ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ կարծիքով, եթե մինչև էդ մի հատ էլ հանրահավաք չեղավ, հունիսի 20-ից շատ մարդ չի հավաքվի:
> Հուսով եմ մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքով նոր փուլ կսկսվի Շարժման մեջ: Ղարաբաղի թեման սպառված ա:


Հայկ, մինչև էդ ամենայն հավանականությամբ հանրահավաք չի լինի (իմ կարծիքով, իհարկե): Իսկ մարտի 1-ին մարդկանց քանակը կախված է նաև քեզնից: Ուրեմն մի հապաղիր բոլոր ծանոթներիդ դրա մասին տեղեկացնել, մի հապաղիր նրանց բացատրել, որ նրանց ներկայությունը, մարդկանց խիտ շարքերն են, որոնք հնարավորություն են տալու ավելի վճռական ու արագացված պայքարի գնալու

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկ, մինչև էդ ամենայն հավանականությամբ հանրահավաք չի լինի (իմ կարծիքով, իհարկե): Իսկ մարտի 1-ին մարդկանց քանակը կախված է նաև քեզնից: Ուրեմն մի հապաղիր բոլոր ծանոթներիդ դրա մասին տեղեկացնել, մի հապաղիր նրանց բացատրել, որ նրանց ներկայությունը, մարդկանց խիտ շարքերն են, որոնք հնարավորություն են տալու ավելի վճռական ու արագացված պայքարի գնալու


Արտակ ջան, քաղաքում ինչքան սպիտակ թուղթ եմ տենում, վրեն ֆլոմովս գրում եմ. "Հանրահավաք Մարտի 1-ին": :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (09.02.2009), Հայկօ (10.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ ջան, քաղաքում ինչքան սպիտակ թուղթ եմ տենում, վրեն ֆլոմովս գրում եմ. "Հանրահավաք Մարտի 1-ին":


 :Jpit: 

Թռուցիկներով տեղեկացման ժամանակը դեռ չի հասել  :Wink: 
Ի դեպ կարդա, պիտի որ հետաքրքրի այս հարց ու պատասխանը՝ http://www.nikolpashinyan.com/?p=579

----------


## Ծով

Գնալու եմ անպայման...ուզում  են թո՛ղ իշխանությունները  ականապատեն էդ օրը քաղաքը ու մարդկանց հորդորեն դուրս չգալ...
Մեկ էլ, ենթադրում եմ պարզապես, որ քաղաքապետարանը չի արտոնի կամ էլ ֆուտբոլի դաշտ կառաջարկի, իսկ պատճառաբանությունը անիմաստ ու հակասական կլինի և ամենագլխավորը՝ «մենք հավաստի տեղեկություններ ունենք, որ մեր ուղարկած սադրիչները հիպնոսվելու են ու չեն կարողանալու կարգին սադրել, ուստի մենք չենք արտոնում հանրահավաքը» :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: այ սենց մի բան ,որ լիներ, մի քիչ կծիծաղեինք...
Իրականում..մեկ տարի առաջ այդ օրը ես առաջին անգամ եմ իրոք կարգին ճանաչել իմ Ազգին...որովհետև դա արդեն խաղաղ նստացույցի խաղաղ առավոտը կոխկրտածների դեմ պայքար էր...վիրավորված արժանապատվության ու ինքնասիրության ինքնաբուխ հանրահավաքն էր...այդ ժամանակ էր, որ ընկերը ընկերոջ համար ոտքի ելավ, ախպերը՝ ախպոր...
չգիտեմ...
մի խոսքով...
շատ կուզեի, որ էն բոլոր մարդիկ, ովքեր ասում են, թե քաղաքականությունն իրենց չի հետաքրքրում և այլն, կամ ունեն այլ քաղաքական հայացք, չնայած ասեմ էս մեր հայացքը արդեն քաղաքական չի քաղաքացիական ա, նույնիսկ մարդկային պարզապես, շատ կուզենայի , ծաղիկները հիշատակի ո՛չ քաղաքական հայացք հարցնեին, ո՛չ մեկ այլ բան, այլ պարզապես ազգի կորստի ցավ ու հարգանք դեպի այդ կորուստը...ու որ հարգեր յուրաքանչյուրը*.../դրա համար պարտադիր չի հանրահավաքի գալ, եթե վախենում ես «հոգեխանգարվելուց».../*

----------

Chuk (09.02.2009), impression (12.02.2009), Աբելյան (09.02.2009), Տրիբուն (14.02.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Թռուցիկներով տեղեկացման ժամանակը դեռ չի հասել 
> Ի դեպ կարդա, պիտի որ հետաքրքրի այս հարց ու պատասխանը՝ http://www.nikolpashinyan.com/?p=579


մոտս ֆրինետ ա  :Sad:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Արտակ ջան, քաղաքում ինչքան սպիտակ թուղթ եմ տենում, վրեն ֆլոմովս գրում եմ. "Հանրահավաք Մարտի 1-ին":


Կարծում եմ, տեղեկացման խնդիր դժվար լինի: Կամ էլ, մարդկանց պետք է ոչ թե ասել Հանարահավաք կա(նկատել եմ դա նույնիսկ բնազդաբար մարդիկ հասկանում են), այլ այն որ այդ Հանրահավաքից պետք չէ _վախենալ_, այն, որ դա կարող է նոր սկիզբ լինել, ու կարևորը ապահով սկիզբ:




> Ընդ որում, մարտի 1-ին պայքարը չի ավարտվելու, մարտի 1-ին պայքարը վերածնվելու է նոր թափով:


Նիկոլի խոսքերը նույնիսկ այլ բան չեն ասում: :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Իսկ ո՞վ ինձ երաշխիք կտա, որ ինձ չեն սպանի, եթե ես էլ միանամ հանրահավաքին :Think:

----------


## Ծով

> Իսկ ո՞վ ինձ երաշխիք կտա, որ ինձ չեն սպանի, եթե ես էլ միանամ հանրահավաքին


Ճիշտն ասած՝ մենք պայքարում ենք ոչ թե քո չսպանվելու երաշխիքը ձեռք բերելու, այլ երեխայիդ ԼՐԻՎ ԱՊահով կյանքի համար :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ամեն դեպքում, կարծում եմ ապրիլյան նստաշրջանից առաջ գլուխները խելքի հետ չեն ուտի....
Ավելացնեմ, որ եթե գաս հնարավոր ա քո կյանքն էլ հասցնենք ապահովագրել մինչև հաջորդ հանրահավաքը ասենք...էս անգամ էլ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՔԵԶ ՊԱՀԱՊԱՆ կամ բախտի ուշադրության կենտրոնում լինե՛ս....ԼՕԼ

----------


## Արտիստ

> http://www.nikolpashinyan.com/?p=579


Ի դեպ, բազմաթիվ վիճաբանությունների պատճառ է դարձել :Wink: 



> Ընդհակառակը` տեռորը ավելի է խստանալու, եւ այս պայմաններում երկչոտությունը իսկապես տեղ չունի:


Ես խոսքերը շատերին ստիպում է որպես փաստ օգտագործել, բա թե, տեսեք, դուք ինքնրեդ ասում եք, որ միևնույն է, մի անգամ արել են, եթե հարկ լինի նորից կանեն: Իսկ իրականում այդ "պատասխանը" արտացոլում է այն, որ ընդհակառակը , մենք հասկանում ենք իրավիճակը ու դատում սառը, ու հենց այդ պատճառով էլ հարկավոր է, որպեսզի



> Մենք պետք է համախմբվենք, դառնանք մեկ բռունցք, ու ցուցադրենք, որ մեր կամքը անկոտրում է:


 :Smile: 
Ու հետո,



> Իսկ եթե մարտի 1-ին չենք կարողանում նման վիճակ ապահովել, ուրեմն` վատ ենք աշխատել, բոլորս ենք վատ աշխատել` սկսած Կոնգրեսի վերնախավից, վերջացրած շարքային ակտիվիստներով:


Պարզ երևում է անկեղծություն, ու իրավիճակի ճիշտ մեկնաբանում:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Իսկ ո՞վ ինձ երաշխիք կտա, որ ինձ չեն սպանի, եթե ես էլ միանամ հանրահավաքին


ես  :Wink: 
եթե իհարկե որոշել ես միանաս

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ո՞վ ինձ երաշխիք կտա, որ ինձ չեն սպանի, եթե ես էլ միանամ հանրահավաքին


Ինձ էլ ոչ մեկը երաշխիք չի տալու, որ ինձ չեն սպանի այդ օրվա հանրահավաքին, բայց ես լինելու եմ այնտեղ, որտև ինձ հոգնեցրել է վախեցած կյանքը, որտև ես չեմ դառնալու ստրուկ, որովհետև այդ հարմարվող ու խուսափող բնավորությունն իմը չի, որտև ես երբեք չեմ դառնալու պնակալեզ ու սողուն, որտև իմ ճակատը պիտի բարձր լինի ու լինելու է, որտև ես ուզում եմ, որ իմ ապագա երեխեքի մոտ այս հարցը չառաջանա, որտև ես չեմ ուզում, որ իմ համաքաղաքացիները իրենց սահմանադրական իրավունքն իրացնելու ու իրենց արդարության ահմար պայքարելու համար էսպիսի վախեր ունենան: Ժամանակն է, որ այդ վախերը դրվեն մի կողմ: Ժամանակն է ցույց տալ, որ մեզ չի կարելի գոմի անասունի նման պահելու, միշտ հրացանը վրան պահած, որ եթե հանկարծ շարժվես, կկրակենք: Ոչ մեկը քեզ երաշխիք չի տալու: Բայց եթե դու ազատ մարդ ես դու պիտի այնտեղ լինես:

----------

Egern.net (28.02.2009), Արշակ (10.02.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

> Իսկ ո՞վ ինձ երաշխիք կտա, որ ինձ չեն սպանի, եթե ես էլ միանամ հանրահավաքին


Սկզբից քեզ անտեսում են, հետո քեզ ծաղրում են, հետո քեզ ծեծում են, հետո դու հաղթում ես:  :Smile: 

Եթե մենք չնկնենք ծայրահեղությունների հետևից, ոչինչ էլ չի լինի: :Smile:  Ու հետո, հանրահավաքը, ըստ ինձ(ու պօ մօյեմու) կլինի թույլատրված, իսկ այդ դեպքում, արդեն պետությունը կլինի երաշխավորը այդ հարցում: Բայց, համբերենք, ամեն ինչ ինձ թվում է պարզ կլինի: :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Մարզերի բնակչությունը այդքան էլ տեղեկացված չի...
ինչևէ, կարծում եմ՝ քաղաքապետարանը չի արտոնի. մի պատճառ հաստատ կգտնի կամ էլ արգելք կհարուցի: Բայց դե արդեն դա իրենց չի փրկի... ինչքան իրենց վերջը մոտենա, այնքան հիստերիկ քայլերի են դիմելու: Ուղղակի մեր միասնականությամբ ու վճռականությամբ չպետք է թողնենք, որ իրենց մտքին դրածը անեն

Իսկ այդ երթի առաջնային նշանակությունը լինելու այն, որ որոշների ցույց տանք, որ ոչինչ չի մոռացվում...

հ.գ. Հայկո, Արցախի հարցը դեռ նոր է բարձրանալու

----------


## Լեո

> Ինձ էլ ոչ մեկը երաշխիք չի տալու, որ ինձ չեն սպանի այդ օրվա հանրահավաքին, բայց ես լինելու եմ այնտեղ, որտև ինձ հոգնեցրել է վախեցած կյանքը, որտև ես չեմ դառնալու ստրուկ, որովհետև այդ հարմարվող ու խուսափող բնավորությունն իմը չի, որտև ես երբեք չեմ դառնալու պնակալեզ ու սողուն, որտև իմ ճակատը պիտի բարձր լինի ու լինելու է, որտև ես ուզում եմ, որ իմ ապագա երեխեքի մոտ այս հարցը չառաջանա, որտև ես չեմ ուզում, որ իմ համաքաղաքացիները իրենց սահմանադրական իրավունքն իրացնելու ու իրենց արդարության ահմար պայքարելու համար էսպիսի վախեր ունենան: Ժամանակն է, որ այդ վախերը դրվեն մի կողմ: Ժամանակն է ցույց տալ, որ մեզ չի կարելի գոմի անասունի նման պահելու, միշտ հրացանը վրան պահած, որ եթե հանկարծ շարժվես, կկրակենք: Ոչ մեկը քեզ երաշխիք չի տալու: Բայց եթե դու ազատ մարդ ես դու պիտի այնտեղ լինես:


Իսկ ո՞վ է երաշխիք տալիս, որ տեր-պետրոսյանական իշխանությունը ավելի լավը կլինի և քո երեխայի մոտ նման «որտև»-ներ  չեն առաջանա… Ինչու՞ պիտի այսօր ես կյանքս վտանգ հանուն մշուշոտ ապագայի: Առանց այդ էլ մշուշի մեջ ենք ապրում: 
Իմ կարծիքով դեռ պայքարի ժամը չի հասել: Համենայն դեպս այսօր ես չեմ տեսնում այն էլիտան, ով կկարողանա գլխավորել և առաջնորդել այդ պայքարը:

----------

ihusik (21.02.2009), impression (12.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (10.02.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

> Իսկ ո՞վ ինձ երաշխիք կտա, որ ինձ չեն սպանի, եթե ես էլ միանամ հանրահավաքին


Նման կերպ, ես ասում էի "Ինձ ով երաշխիք կտա, որ կանաչ լույսի տակ անցնեմ չեմ ընկնի մեքենայի տակ?" :Smile:  Մեկ անգամ, երկու անգամ չնկա, վախս էլ կամաց կամաց անցավ, իսկ հիմա երբ ճանապարհը իմն է լինում, ու վրես են գալիս մեծ մեծ ջիպով ձյաձյաները, ես ջղայնացած հայացքով կանգնում նայում եմ իրանց, ու նույնսիկ ես եմ սկսում առաջ գնալ իրենց վրա, ու իրանք սկսում են հարգել ինձ: Արդեն դարձած ճանապարհի թագավոր, ես բարով խերով հասնում եմ մյուս մայթ: :Smile:

----------

Աբելյան (09.02.2009), Ձայնալար (09.02.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

> Իսկ ո՞վ է երաշխիք տալիս, որ տեր-պետրոսյանական իծխանությունը ավելի լավը կլինի և քո երեխայի մոտ նման «որտև»-ներ  չեն առաջանա… Ինչու՞ պիտի այսօր ես կյանքս վտանգ հանուն մշուշոտ ապագայի: Առանց այդ էլ մշուշի մեջ ենք ապրում: 
> Իմ կարծիքով դեռ պայքարի ժամը չի հասել: Համենայն դեպս այսօր ես չեմ տեսնում այն էլիտան, ով կկարողանա գլխավորել և առաջնորդել այդ պայքարը:


Օրինակ արդեն փորձ կունենաս ոնց մշուշից դուրս գալ :Hands Up:  Իսկ դա արդեն իսկ լավ է: Հիմա ավելի լավ է ոչինչ չանելը չեմ հասկանում? :Think:  Կամ պետք է անես, կամ ոչ, անտարբերությամբ ամբողջ կյանքումդ էլ մշուշում կապրես: :Smile:  ԻՄՀՈ(Իմ խորհին համոզմամբ...)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Իսկ ո՞վ է երաշխիք տալիս, որ տեր-պետրոսյանական իծխանությունը ավելի լավը կլինի և քո երեխայի մոտ նման «որտև»-ներ  չեն առաջանա… Ինչու՞ պիտի այսօր ես կյանքս վտանգ հանուն մշուշոտ ապագայի: Առանց այդ էլ մշուշի մեջ ենք ապրում: 
> Իմ կարծիքով դեռ պայքարի ժամը չի հասել: Համենայն դեպս այսօր ես չեմ տեսնում այն էլիտան, ով կկարողանա գլխավորել և առաջնորդել այդ պայքարը:


էլի հասանք կոտրած տաշտակին  :Smile: 

Եթե ավելի վատ եղավ, ուժեղ ընդդիմությունը ի դեմս ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ-ՀՅԴ-ՕԵԿ-ի, մեր ծառայության տակ ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.02.2009), Nareco (10.02.2009)

----------


## Ծով

> Մարզերի բնակչությունը այդքան էլ տեղեկացված չի...
> ինչևէ, կարծում եմ՝ քաղաքապետարանը չի արտոնի. մի պատճառ հաստատ կգտնի կամ էլ արգելք կհարուցի: Բայց դե արդեն դա իրենց չի փրկի... ինչքան իրենց վերջը մոտենա, այնքան հիստերիկ քայլերի են դիմելու: Ուղղակի մեր միասնականությամբ ու վճռականությամբ չպետք է թողնենք, որ իրենց մտքին դրածը անեն
> 
> Իսկ այդ երթի առաջնային նշանակությունը լինելու այն, որ որոշների ցույց տանք, որ ոչինչ չի մոռացվում...
> 
> հ.գ. Հայկո, Արցախի հարցը դեռ նոր է բարձրանալու


Ճանապարհները որ հաստատ կփակեն...ես մտածում եմ՝ լավ կլիներ ՀԱԿ-ը ավտոբուսներ ապահովեր մարզերի ժողովրդի համար / մարդ կա ուզում ա գալ, բայց միջոց չունի/ ու ներկայացուցիչներ ունենար ամեն ավտոբուսում, որ անխափան գային, տեղ հասնեին...
դե բայց էս ես չեմ միայն մտածում...հաստատ ՀԱԿ—ը կուզենար նման մի բան անել, բայց կկարողանար արդյո՞ք... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ո՞վ է երաշխիք տալիս, որ տեր-պետրոսյանական իծխանությունը ավելի լավը կլինի և քո երեխայի մոտ նման «որտև»-ներ  չեն առաջանա… Ինչու՞ պիտի այսօր ես կյանքս վտանգ հանուն մշուշոտ ապագայի: Առանց այդ էլ մշուշի մեջ ենք ապրում: 
> Իմ կարծիքով դեռ պայքարի ժամը չի հասել: Համենայն դեպս այսօր ես չեմ տեսնում այն էլիտան, ով կկարողանա գլխավորել և առաջնորդել այդ պայքարը:


Հուսահատված մարդու խոսքեր, ուրիշ ոչինչ:
Ես եմ քեզ երաշխիք տալիս, որ եթե «Տեր-Պետրոսյանական իշխնությունը» ավելի լավը չլինի, ապա նորից ես պայքարելու եմ, էս անգամ էլ իրանց դեմ, մինչև որ հասնենք նրան, որ մեր զավակները այդպիսի խնդիր չունենան:

Իսկ իրականում պարզ է, ակնհայտ ճշմարտություն է, որ ինչ-որ մի բանի հասնելու համար իշխանափոխությունը անհրաժեշտ բաղադրիչ է, անհրաժեշտ է, որ փոխվեն «իշխողները»: Անհնար է, որ իշխանափոխության արդյունքում դրախտում ապրենք, դրա համար էլ մեր կարգախոսն է՝ «Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ», մինչև որ վերջնական մեր ուզածին կհասնենք, իսկ էդ ընթացքում քանի իշխանություն կփոխվի, կախված է միայն գործընթացներից, կանխագուշակելն անհնար է: Ակնհայտ է միայն մի բան, որ քանի դեռ առաջին քայլը չես արել, երկրորդը չի կարող արվել: Ակնհայտ է, որ եթե հացի առաջին պատառը բերանդ չդնես, ապա չես էլ կշտանալու, որովհետև կշտանալու համար պետք է սկսես ուտելը: 

Իսկ եթե ուզում ես կախարդական փայտիկի օգնությամբ դրախտում հայտնվել, ապա քեզ հուսահատեցնեմ, դա երբևէ չի լինելու: Երկար ու համառ պայքար է պետք տանել դրա համար, ամենօրյա աշխատանք: Քայլ առ քայլ է պետք դրան գնալ, առաջին քայլերից մեկն էլ մարտի 1-ն է:

Անշուշտ կարելի է հոռետեսական ու հուսահատ դիրքորոշում ընտրել ու մնալ տանը, միայն մտածիր, թե 50 տարի անց թոռանդ անմեղ հարցերին ի՞նչ պատասխաններ ես տալու՝ ինքդ քո խղճի առջև մաքուր մնալով:

Եվ մտածիր, թե այդ ինչու՞ ուրիշները պիտի իրենց բարեկեցությունը վտանգեն նաև քո բարեկեցիկ ապագայի մշուշոտ հույսի համար, իսկ դու ոտքդ ոտքիդ գցած տանը նստես: Ինչու՞  :Think:

----------

ihusik (21.02.2009), Norton (10.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (10.02.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

> Մարզերի բնակչությունը այդքան էլ տեղեկացված չի...
> ինչևէ, կարծում եմ՝ քաղաքապետարանը չի արտոնի. մի պատճառ հաստատ կգտնի կամ էլ արգելք կհարուցի: Բայց դե արդեն դա իրենց չի փրկի... ինչքան իրենց վերջը մոտենա, այնքան հիստերիկ քայլերի են դիմելու: Ուղղակի մեր միասնականությամբ ու վճռականությամբ չպետք է թողնենք, որ իրենց մտքին դրածը անեն


Մենք նոր ենք տեղեկանում, Հիմա ՀՀ-ա, բենզինի խնդիր կա բան կա, մինչև ինֆոն  գնա հասնի մարզեր, արդեն ճիշտ ու իսկը ժամանակը կլնի: Իսկ չարգելելու միակ միջոցը Մարտի 1ը հայտարարեն պաշտոնապես սգի օր, ու ասեն ետի նենց օրա որ պետքա փողոցում մարդ չլինի ու լռություն լինի :Shok:  :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ճանապարհները որ հաստատ կփակեն...ես մտածում եմ՝ լավ կլիներ ՀԱԿ-ը ավտոբուսներ ապահովեր մարզերի ժողովրդի համար / մարդ կա ուզում ա գալ, բայց միջոց չունի/ ու ներկայացուցիչներ ունենար ամեն ավտոբուսում, որ անխափան գային, տեղ հասնեին...
> դե բայց էս ես չեմ միայն մտածում...հաստատ ՀԱԿ—ը կուզենար նման մի բան անել, բայց կկարողանար արդյո՞ք...


Կարելի է թեկուզ մարդաշատ քաղաքներից մարդկանց տեղափոխման ապահովումը և Արցախից... սա կապացուցեր մնացածին, որ Արցախում էլ չեն այրվում սրեժիկի սիրուց

----------


## Լեո

> էլի հասանք կոտրած տաշտակին 
> 
> *Եթե* ավելի վատ եղավ, ուժեղ ընդդիմությունը ի դեմս ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ-ՀՅԴ-ՕԵԿ-ի, մեր ծառայության տակ ա:


Եթե-ներով ապագա չեն կառուցում:
Շտապողականությունը լավ բան չէ: Ես չեմ ասում, որ չեմ պայքարում հանուն... լավ ապագայի: Ուղղակի հիմա ես մենակ եմ, կամ ավելի ճիշտ ձեզ հետ եմ ու էլի շատ իմ ու ձեր նմաննրի հետ, բայց մենք դեռ քիչ ենք ու մենք առաջնորդ չունենք:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Եթե-ներով ապագա չեն կառուցում:
> Շտապողականությունը լավ բան չէ: Ես չեմ ասում, որ չեմ պայքարում հանուն... լավ ապագայի: Ուղղակի հիմա ես մենակ եմ, կամ ավելի ճիշտ ձեզ հետ եմ ու էլի շատ իմ ու ձեր նմաննրի հետ, բայց մենք դեռ քիչ ենք ու մենք առաջնորդ չունենք:


Ցավոք` Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին այլընտրանք չկա: (c)

----------


## Արտիստ

> Ճանապարհները որ հաստատ կփակեն...ես մտածում եմ՝ լավ կլիներ ՀԱԿ-ը ավտոբուսներ ապահովեր մարզերի ժողովրդի համար / մարդ կա ուզում ա գալ, բայց միջոց չունի/ ու ներկայացուցիչներ ունենար ամեն ավտոբուսում, որ անխափան գային, տեղ հասնեին...


Իրականում, ասում են որ ապահովում են :Smile:  Բայց միևնույն է ոչնչով չի օգնում, մենք ենքան ուժեղ պետություն ունենք, որ ճանապարհներին կարողանում է այնպիսի "բարիկադներ" տեղադրել, որ ուզում ես ուղղաթիռով եղիր, միևնույն է Երևան չես հասնի :Shok: 

Մտածում եմ կարելի է մրցանակ սահմանել բոլոր այն ավտոբուսների համար որոնք բազում խոչնդոդտներ հաղթահարելով, բազում տառապանքների միջով անցնելով, քրքրվելով ու սպառվելով, վերջ ի վերջո հասնում են բաղձալի Նիրվաննային, այսինքն` Երևան, այնտեղ որտեղ պայքարն է, այնտեղ որտեղ փայլող աչքերն են, այնտեղ որտեղ Քաղաքացիներն ու իրենց եղբայրներն են միմյան կողքին կանգնած Յարխուշտա պարում ցոււյց տալու "սեփական"(առանց փաստաթղթի) իշխանությանը, որ մենք դեռ կանք, մենք հաստատակամ ենք ու հետևողական, մենք կանգում ենք, ու մեր պայքարը դեռ չի ավարտվի, քանի դեռ այս ՈհմակախառըՀետՏվածԿույտը իմ երկրի քաղաքցու հետ վարվում է այնպես, ինպես նույնիսկ տերը չի վարվում իր ստրուկի հետ: :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (09.02.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե-ներով ապագա չեն կառուցում:
> Շտապողականությունը լավ բան չէ: Ես չեմ ասում, որ չեմ պայքարում հանուն... լավ ապագայի: Ուղղակի հիմա ես մենակ եմ, կամ ավելի ճիշտ ձեզ հետ եմ ու էլի շատ իմ ու ձեր նմաննրի հետ, բայց մենք դեռ քիչ ենք ու մենք առաջնորդ չունենք:


Լեո ջան, էս ամբողջ շարժման ընթացքում ի հայտ են գալիս երիտասարդ ուժեր, որոնք էլ կարող են կազմել եթե ոչ ապագա կառավարությունը, ապա՝ ուժեղ ընդդիմությունը: Այսօրվա ստրկությունը չհանդուրժողը վաղվա ստրկությունն էլ չի հանդուրժելու

----------


## Լեո

> Հուսահատված մարդու խոսքեր, ուրիշ ոչինչ:
> Ես եմ քեզ երաշխիք տալիս, որ *եթե* «Տեր-Պետրոսյանական իշխնությունը» ավելի լավը չլինի, ապա նորից ես պայքարելու եմ, էս անգամ էլ իրանց դեմ, մինչև որ հասնենք նրան, որ մեր զավակները այդպիսի խնդիր չունենան:


Նորից եմ ասում՝ եթե-ներով ապագա չեն կառուցում: Երկիրն ու ժողովուրդը փորձադաշտ չեն, որ այնքան բզբզենք, մինչև մի բան ստացվի: Այ հենց էտ եթե-ներն էլ բերում են անդառնալի հետևանքների:




> «Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ», մինչև որ վերջնական մեր ուզածին կհասնենք...


Սրան չեմ ուզում անդրադարնալ:  90-ականներին հասել էիք, է հետո՞...




> Անշուշտ կարելի է հոռետեսական ու հուսահատ դիրքորոշում ընտրել ու մնալ տանը, միայն մտածիր, թե 50 տարի անց թոռանդ անմեղ հարցերին ի՞նչ պատասխաններ ես տալու՝ ինքդ քո խղճի առջև մաքուր մնալով:


Թոռանս համար ես էսօր աշխատում եմ, և ոչ թե աչքերս փակ գնում դեպի խավար այն հույսով, որ միգուցե խարխափելով ու շոշափելով գտնեմ լույսը միացնելու կոճակը:




> Եվ մտածիր, թե այդ ինչու՞ ուրիշները պիտի իրենց բարեկեցությունը վտանգեն նաև քո բարեկեցիկ ապագայի մշուշոտ հույսի համար, իսկ դու ոտքդ ոտքիդ գցած տանը նստես: Ինչու՞


Շնորհակալ եմ, որ պայքարում ես, բայց որ ես քո պայքարի պտուղները չեմ տեսնում ու հույս էլ չունեմ, որ կտեսնեմ /իհարկե քանի դեռ էս ոճով ես պայքարում/, էլ օգուտս ո՞րն է: 
Այ եթե իրոք համոզես ինձ, որ սա է մեր պայքարի միակ տարբերակը և որ հենց այս պայքարով կհասնենք նպատակին, հավատա ես պայքարի դուրս կգամ քեզ հետ նույն ճակատով:

----------


## Chuk

> Նորից եմ ասում՝ եթե-ներով ապագա չեն կառուցում: Երկիրն ու ժողովուրդը փորձադաշտ չեն, որ այնքան բզբզենք, մինչև մի բան ստացվի: Այ հենց էտ եթե-ներն էլ բերում են անդառնալի հետևանքների:


Է՜, Լեո, չես հասկանում:
Դու ընտրել ես մյուս եթե-ն: «Եթե երաշխիք չունեմ, ապա ինչու՞ գնամ»: Ես էլ բացատրում եմ, որ եթե չգնաս, ապա հաստատ չի լինի: Այ էդ վճռական ապա-ով ոչ մի բան չի ստացվի, ամեն ինչ կմնա նույնը, հավետ, միշտ:



> Սրան չեմ ուզում անդրադարնա:  90-ականներին հասել էիք, է հետո՞...


Սա 90-ականների շարունակությունն է: Այ հենց այստեղից է գալիս սխալը: Չէր կարող միանգամից դրախտ կառուցվեր, ամեն ինչ աստիճանաբար պետք է լիներ: Իսկ էն ժամանակ ինչ-որ իմաստով դավաճանվեց «Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջը»: Բայց դա ողբերգություն չի, քանզի հիմա շարունակվում է:




> Թոռամս համար ես էսօր աշխատում եմ, և ոչ թե աչքերս փակ գնում դեպի խավար այն հույսով, որ միգուցե խարխափելով ու շոշափելով գտնեմ լույսը միացնելու կոճակը:


Նյութական փոքրիկ բարիքները ընդամենը խաբկանք են ու ժամանակավոր երևույթ: Իրականում հենց դա է խավարի մեջ խարխափելը:




> Այ եթե իրոք համոզես ինձ, որ սա է մեր պայքարի միակ տարբերակը և որ հենց այս պայքարով կհասնենք նպատակին, հավատա ես պայքարի դուրս կգամ քեզ հետ նույն ճակատով:


Ինչու՞ պետք է ես քեզ համոզեմ: Ինչու՞ ոչ հակառակը:
Ինչու՞ չես կարող պարզապես ինքդ նայել ու տեսնել, որ այլ տարբերակ չկա առաջ գնալու, կամ մնում ես տեղում ու մի բան էլ հետ գնում, կամ էլ փորձում ես առաջ գնալ: Իսկ եթե քեզ դուր է գալիս տեղում դոփելը, ապա դոփիր, բայց հանկարծ չփորձես մեր ճանապարհը փակել, որտև մենք տեղում չենք դոփելու  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

Լեո, քաղաքականության մեջ ոչինչ հաստատ չես կարող ասել: ՍԱ պատմություն չի, որ ասես՝ եթե-ներով չի... սա քաղաքականություն է

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ո՞վ է երաշխիք տալիս, որ տեր-պետրոսյանական իշխանությունը ավելի լավը կլինի և քո երեխայի մոտ նման «որտև»-ներ  չեն առաջանա… Ինչու՞ պիտի այսօր ես կյանքս վտանգ հանուն մշուշոտ ապագայի: Առանց այդ էլ մշուշի մեջ ենք ապրում: 
> Իմ կարծիքով դեռ պայքարի ժամը չի հասել: Համենայն դեպս այսօր ես չեմ տեսնում այն էլիտան, ով կկարողանա գլխավորել և առաջնորդել այդ պայքարը:


1. Այդպիսի երշխիք ոչ մեկը չի կարող տալ, եթե դա ես ուզում որ պայքարես քո իրավունքների համար: Այդպիսի բան ոչ մի տեղ երբեք չի եղել ու չի լինելու, այնպես որ կարող ես տանը մնալ եթե դա է քո պայքարի պայմանը…իսկ դու երաշխիք ունե՞ս որ այսօր եթե դուրս գաս մեքենայի տակ չես ընկնի

2. Դու կյանքդ հանուն մշուշոտ ապագայի համար չես վտանգի ենթարկում, այլ քո իրավունքների համար ու պետք է ամբողջ կյանքումդ պայքարես… սա է ազատության գինը: Հիմիկվա դրությամբ քո ապագան մշուշոտ չի այլ շատ պարզ է, դու հաստատուն քայլերով գնում ես դեպի քո ճորտացմանը, այ այստեղ ոչ մի մշուշ ու կասկած չկա

3. Քաղաքական էլիտան ձևավորվում է պայքարի ընթացքում և դեմոկրատական հասարակարգերում… Այդ հասարակարգը մենք չունենք, իսկ էլիտան սրանից լավը չի լինելու ու եթե այսօր մենք դուրս չգանք էս էլիտաին էլ ենք կորցնելու…այնպես որ եթե սպասելու ես որ քո ուզած էլիտան գա, ես քեզ հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում, ոչ մեկն աշխարհում էդքան երկար ոչ ապրել է ոչ էլ ապրելու է… Աստծո խոստացած հավերժական կյանքն էլ քեզ չի հերիքի…

Լեո դե Գրան ջան, սա անձնական մի ընդունի, ես համոզված եմ որ շատ լավ անձնավորություն ես… սա ուղղված է այդ գաղափարի դեմ որը ցավոք շատ տարածված է

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լեո, քաղաքականության մեջ ոչինչ հաստատ չես կարող ասել: ՍԱ պատմություն չի, որ ասես՝ եթե-ներով չի... սա քաղաքականություն է


մենակ քաղաքականությանմեջ չէ… ոչ մի տեղ էլ հաստատ բան չկա Աստղ ջան… ինկատի ունեմ մարդկային գործունեության բնագավառները

----------

Ambrosine (09.02.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

Լեո, մենք (ժողովուրդս) պայքարում ենք իշխանությունը ոչ թե Լևոնին տալու, այլ մեզ (ժողովրդիս) վերցնելու համար

----------

Ambrosine (09.02.2009), Mephistopheles (09.02.2009), Ծով (09.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ինչու՞ պետք է ես քեզ համոզեմ: Ինչու՞ ոչ հակառակը:
> Ինչու՞ չես կարող պարզապես ինքդ նայել ու տեսնել, որ այլ տարբերակ չկա առաջ գնալու, կամ մնում ես տեղում ու մի բան էլ հետ գնում, կամ էլ փորձում ես առաջ գնալ: Իսկ եթե քեզ դուր է գալիս տեղում դոփելը, ապա դոփիր, բայց հանկարծ չփորձես մեր ճանապարհը փակել, որտև մենք տեղում չենք դոփելու


Այո՛, հենց դու պիտի ինձ համոզես: Եվ գիտե՞ս՝ ինչու: Որովհետև դու ընտրել ես պայքարի քո ուղին և գտնում ես, որ այդ ուղին ամենաճիշտն է: Դե եթե այդքան համոզված ես քո բռնած գործի ճշմարտացիության մեջ, ուրեմն ինձ էլ համոզիր դրանում: Չէ՞ որ դա էլ է քո պայքարի մաս կազմում: Չէ՞ որ դու պիտի ջանաս մեծացնել քո համախոհների բանակը: Ես եմ ու չեմ տեսնում, որ այլ տարբերակ չկա /ենթադրանեք/, ուրեմն ցույց տուր ինձ այդ տարբերակը: Չէ որ դու պայքարում ես մի ապագայի համար, որը նաև իմն է լինելու: Եվ ես իրավունք ունեմ իմանալու, արդյոք այն ապագան, որին դու կհասնես քո այս պայքարով, ավելի լավն է լինելու: Միգուցե ավելի վատը կլինի: Համոզիր ինձ, որպեսզի ես էլ չսկսեմ քո դեմ պայքարել:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո, քաղաքականության մեջ ոչինչ հաստատ չես կարող ասել: ՍԱ պատմություն չի, որ ասես՝ եթե-ներով չի... սա քաղաքականություն է


Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում սա ինչ է, ինձ իմ կյանքն ու ապագան է հետաքրքրում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ճանապարհները որ հաստատ կփակեն...ես մտածում եմ՝ լավ կլիներ ՀԱԿ-ը ավտոբուսներ ապահովեր մարզերի ժողովրդի համար / մարդ կա ուզում ա գալ, բայց միջոց չունի/ ու ներկայացուցիչներ ունենար ամեն ավտոբուսում, որ անխափան գային, տեղ հասնեին...
> դե բայց էս ես չեմ միայն մտածում...հաստատ ՀԱԿ—ը կուզենար նման մի բան անել, բայց կկարողանար արդյո՞ք...


վատ չէր լինի մարզերում էլ կազմակերպեին, նույն օրը նույն ժամին… չնայած հասկանում եմ դրա դժվարությունները և գիտեմ որ ինձնից առաջ մտածել են դրա մասին

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո, մենք (ժողովուրդս) պայքարում ենք իշխանությունը ոչ թե Լևոնին տալու, այլ մեզ (ժողովրդիս) վերցնելու համար


Ուրեմն պայքարենք առանց Լևոնի ու առանց Լևո՜ն, Լևո՜ն գոչելու...
Լևոնը մեր փրկության փարոսը չէ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> մենակ քաղաքականությանմեջ չէ… ոչ մի տեղ էլ հաստատ բան չկա Աստղ ջան… ինկատի ունեմ մարդկային գործունեության բնագավառները


դե քաղաքականության մեջ ընդհանրապես չկա հաստատ ոչինչ: Մի լավ խոսք կա՝ չկան հավերժ դաշնակիցներ... սա պետք է լավ հիշել, շաաաաատ լավ: Ցանկացած պահի կարող ես հետ կանգնել քո իսկ ստորագրած համաձայնագրից, դաշինքից, եթե այն քեզ ձեռնտու չէ: Նույնն էլ պետության դեպքում է: Ռուսոն ասում էր, որ *հասարակությունը դաշինք է կնքում իշխանության հետ, տալիս նրան իր որոշ իրավունքները, փոխարենը պետությունը ապահովում է սոցիալական անվտանգությունը ու խաղաղ գոյակցությունը հասարակության տարբեր շերտերի միջև: Իսկ երբ պետությունը խախտում է դաշինքը, ժողովուրդը իրավունք ունի չեղյալ համարելու դաշինքը:* Սա բխում է ժողովրդական սուվերենության գաղափարից, որը վեր է պետական սուվերենությունից

----------

Mephistopheles (09.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ուրեմն պայքարենք առանց Լևոնի ու առանց Լևո՜ն, Լևո՜ն գոչելու...
> Լևոնը մեր փրկության փարոսը չէ:


Կարճ՝ երկվանկ բառ ա գոչում են: Ըստ ճաշակի, ցանկացած բան կարելի ա գոչել: Նայի հատուկ էդ նպատակով քաղաքական ավատար եմ ընտրել: Իրականում սրանք արդեն համը հանում են, ես արդեն կողմ եմ Լևոնով փոխելուն: Թող սրանց տապալումը տեսնենք, հետո Լևոնի հերթն էլ ա գալու: Հա, եթե իրան լավ չպահի...

----------

Լեո (09.02.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում սա ինչ է, ինձ իմ կյանքն ու ապագան է հետաքրքրում:


Իսկ դու տիրող իրադրության շարունակական լինելու դեպքում ինչպես ես տեսնում քո ապագան?

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ուրեմն պայքարենք առանց Լևոնի ու առանց Լևո՜ն, Լևո՜ն գոչելու...
> Լևոնը մեր փրկության փարոսը չէ:


Խնդրեմ, դու ու քո համախոհներն էլ, որպես ժողովրդի մի մաս, եկեք հանրահավաքին, ու դուք էլ, սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման շրջանակներում, պայքարեք Լևոնի դեմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կարճ՝ երկվանկ բառ ա գոչում են: Ըստ ճաշակի, ցանկացած բան կարելի ա գոչել: Նայի հատուկ էդ նպատակով քաղաքական ավատար եմ ընտրել: Իրականում սրանք արդեն համը հանում են, ես արդեն կողմ եմ Լևոնով փոխելուն: Թող սրանց տապալումը տեսնենք, հետո Լևոնի հերթն էլ ա գալու: Հա, եթե իրան լավ չպահի...


Իսկ ես ասեմ, որ երբեք էլ չեմ գոռացել Լևոն, երբեք...
Ժողովուրդն էլ ավելի շատ գոռում էր <<միացում>>, <<սրեժիկ հեռացիր>>, <<ազատ, անկախ Հայաստան>>...

----------

Elmo (09.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Վատը գիտեք՝ ո՞րն ա: Էն որ, օրինակ, համալսարաններում կնընկենք դասխոսների հետևից, թե ոնց 2 կոպեկով կաշառենք, որ ստուգարք ստանանք, իսկ հենց էտ ստուգարքից հետո կգնանք Ազատության հրապարակ ու Լևո՜ն, Լևո՜ն գոչելով՝ կպայքարենք կոռուպցիայի ու նմանատիպ երևույթների դեմ:
Կամ էլ խանութում վաճառողին կասենք՝ այ ցավդ տանեմ, ինչ չեկ, ինչ բան, իզուր էլ խփում ես, պետք չի, ու հետո էլ կասենք, թե տնտեսությունը լրիվ ստվերում ա ու ժողովրդի եկամուտները գնում են կոնկրետ գրպաններ.... 

Է հետո՞...

Բա ո՞վ ա հենց մեր դեմ պայքարելու:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Իսկ ես ասեմ, որ երբեք էլ չեմ գոռացել Լևոն, երբեք...
> Ժողովուրդն էլ ավելի շատ գոռում էր <<միացում>>, <<սրեժիկ հեռացիր>>, <<ազատ, անկախ Հայաստան>>...


ես առաջ "Լևոն"-ից բացի ոչ մի բան չէի գոռում :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Վատը գիտեք՝ ո՞րն ա: Էն որ, օրինակ, համալսարաններում կնընկենք դասխոսների հետևից, թե ոնց 2 կոպեկով կաշառենք, որ ստուգարք ստանանք, իսկ հենց էտ ստուգարքից հետո կգնանք Ազատության հրապարակ ու Լևո՜ն, Լևո՜ն գոչելով՝ կպայքարենք կոռուպցիայի ու նմանատիպ երևույթների դեմ:


Մենք պատասխանատվություն չենք կրում էդ տեսակ ուսանողների համար, եթե իրանք իհարկե մեր հետ են:

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ դու տիրող իրադրության շարունակական լինելու դեպքում ինչպես ես տեսնում քո ապագան?


Եթե իմ սիրտը հիվանդ է ու իմ կյանքը վտանգի տակ է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իմ սրտի անհապաղ հեռացումը և նրա տեղը կոկորդիլոսի սիրտ պատվաստելը կփրկի իմ կյանքը: Պետք է խելամիտ լինել և փնտրել, սպասել ու գտնել  համապատախսան դոնոր:

----------


## Լեո

> Խնդրեմ, դու ու քո համախոհներն էլ, որպես ժողովրդի մի մաս, եկեք հանրահավաքին, ու դուք էլ, սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման շրջանակներում, պայքարեք Լևոնի դեմ:


Խնդրում եմ ինձ սերժականի տեղ չընդունել :Nono:

----------

Ծով (09.02.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Եթե իմ սիրտը հիվանդ է ու իմ կյանքը վտանգի տակ է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իմ սրտի անհապաղ հեռացումը և նրա տեղը կոկորդիլոսի սիրտ պատվաստելը կփրկի իմ կյանքը: Պետք է խելամիտ լինել և փնտրել, սպասել ու գտնել  համապատախսան դոնոր:


չորս-հինգ տարի առաջ կոկորդիլոսի սիրտը չօգնեց, մնում ա էս մի տարբերակը
սա մեր վերջին շանսն ա

----------


## murmushka

չեմ հասկանում Լևոն բառից եէ խուսափում, ու դա ինչ-որ պատրվակ է Մարտի մեկին տանը նստած մնալու համար՞
այո, ես մասնակցել եմ գրեթե բոլոր հանրահավաքներին, գոռացել եմ և Լևոն, երբ ուզեցել եմ լսել նրանից հստակ պատասխաններ իմ հարցերին, երբ ուզեցել եմ լսել բացատրություններ , երբ ուզեցել եմ լսել մեկնաբանություններ կոնկրետ իրադարձությունների մասին
գոռացել եմ Ազատ Անկախ Հայաստան, որովհետև պայքարում եմ միմիայն նման հայրենիք ունենալու համար
գոռացել եմ Արդարություն, որովհետև դա եմ պահանջում իմ երկրի իշխանություններից, ովքեր էլ որ նրանք լինեն
ու շարունակելու եմ իմ պայքարը,   որովհետև մեկ տարի առաջ զոհված յուրաքանչյուր երիտասարդի համար պետք է պատասխան տան, որովհետև ես հանգիստ չեմ լինի ու թույլ չեմ տա, որ նրանց թափած արյունն անհետ կորչի
Հողը արյունը չի մոռանում, մենք էլ չենք մոռանա

----------

Chuk (09.02.2009), Norton (10.02.2009), Աբելյան (09.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Խնդրում եմ ինձ սերժականի տեղ չընդունել


Հա լավ հիմա ես էլ սերժական չեմ, Լևոնին էլ տանել չեմ կարողանում: Բայց արդեն հոգուս ա հասել, ուզում եմ գոնե մեկին սննակացած ու նվաստացած տեսնեմ: Լևոնի կողմից ահագին շակալներ իրանց պատիժը ստացան: Հիմա հերթը սերժի կողմինն ա:

----------

Amaru (11.02.2009), Ծով (09.02.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Խնդրում եմ ինձ սերժականի տեղ չընդունել


ով որ Լևոնին դեմ ա, հեչ էլ չի նշանակում որ սերժական ա

----------

Ծով (09.02.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վատը գիտեք՝ ո՞րն ա: Էն որ, օրինակ, համալսարաններում կնընկենք դասխոսների հետևից, թե ոնց 2 կոպեկով կաշառենք, որ ստուգարք ստանանք, իսկ հենց էտ ստուգարքից հետո կգնանք Ազատության հրապարակ ու Լևո՜ն, Լևո՜ն գոչելով՝ կպայքարենք կոռուպցիայի ու նմանատիպ երևույթների դեմ:
> Կամ էլ խանութում վաճառողին կասենք՝ այ ցավդ տանեմ, ինչ չեկ, ինչ բան, իզուր էլ խփում ես, պետք չի, ու հետո էլ կասենք, թե տնտեսությունը լրիվ ստվերում ա ու ժողովրդի եկամուտները գնում են կոնկրետ գրպաններ.... 
> 
> Է հետո՞...
> 
> Բա ո՞վ ա հենց մեր դեմ պայքարելու:


Բա իմ կռիվը ինչում է? Պետք է հասարակությունում ձևավորել քաղաքական դաշտ, որի հիման վրա էլ կձևավորվի պետաիրավական ոլորտը: Պողոս պապին ինքը պիտի հասկանա, որ չեկը պիտի վերցնի, իսկ ուսանող Գեղամը պետք է ինքը պարտադրի իր դասախոսին իրեն ապահովել անհրաժեշտ գիտելիքներով

----------


## Լեո

> չեմ հասկանում Լևոն բառից եէ խուսափում, ու դա ինչ-որ պատրվակ է Մարտի մեկին տանը նստած մնալու համար՞
> այո, եսմասնակցել եմ գրեթե բոլոր հանրահավաքներին, *գոռացել եմ և Լևոն*, երբ ուզեցել եմ լսել նրանցի հստակ պատասխաններ իմ հարցերին, երբ ուզեցել եմ լսել բացատրություններ իրադարձությունների, երբ ուզեցել եմ լսել մեկնաբանություններ կոնկրետ իրադարձությունների մասին
> *գոռացել եմ Ազատ Անկախ Հայաստան*, որովհետև պայքարում եմ միմիայն նման հայրենիք ունենալու համար
> *գոռացել եմ Արդարություն*, որովհետև դա եմ պահանջում իմ երկրի իշխանություններից, ովքեր էլ որ նրանք լինեն
> ու շարունակելու եմ իմ պայքարը, անգամ,  որովհետև մեկ տարի առաջ զոհված յուրաքանչյուր երիտասարդի համար պետք է պատասխան տան, որովհետև ես հանգիստ չեմ լինի ու թույլ չեմ տա, որ նրանց թափած արյունն անհետ կորչի
> Հողը արյունը չի մոռանում, մենք էլ չենք մոռանա


Այ գիտեք ինչը չեմ հասկանում: Ի՞նչ կապ ունեն Լևոնն ու ազատ անկախ Հայստանը, կամ Լևոնն ու արդարությունը:
Կամ հո՞ գոռալով չեն հասնում դրանց: Ինչի՞ համար պիտի գնաս Օպերա ու գորաս՝ Լևո՜ն: Եթե գոռալը օգուտ է տալիս, ինչու հենց հիմա էլ չես գոռում: Թե Օպեայի բակում պիտի անպայման գոռաս, որ էֆեկտ լինի, Օպերայի շենքը երևի մոգական ազդեցություն ունի բառերի վրա:

----------


## Ծով

> վատ չէր լինի մարզերում էլ կազմակերպեին, նույն օրը նույն ժամին… չնայած հասկանում եմ դրա դժվարությունները և գիտեմ որ ինձնից առաջ մտածել են դրա մասին


Հաստատ մտածել են, բայց դա շատ ավելի բարդ է, քան պատկերացնում ենք...
բայց էսպիսի մի բան կա. ութսունութին մարդ կա ոտքով էր գալիս...
իսկ էդ տարբերակը էնքան ա մոտեցնում մարդկանց իրենց տան շեմին, որ շուտով ակտուալ կհամարվի ամեն մեկի թաղում մի հանրահավաք անցկացնել :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այ գիտեք ինչը չեմ հասկանում: Ի՞նչ կապ ունեն Լևոնն ու ազատ անկախ Հայստանը, կամ Լևոնն ու արդարությունը:
> Կամ հո՞ գոռալով չեն հասնում դրանց: Ինչի՞ համար պիտի գնաս Օպերա ու գորաս՝ Լևո՜ն: Եթե գոռալը օգուտ է տալիս, ինչու հենց հիմա էլ չես գոռում: Թե Օպեայի բակում պիտի անպայման գոռաս, որ էֆեկտ լինի, Օպերայի շենքը երևի մոգական ազդեցություն ունի բառերի վրա:


Լևոն գոռալը նշանակում է, որ ընդունում ենք նրան, որպես ընտրված նախագահ, իսկ էն, որ կառավարության շենքում նստած է, համարում ենք՝ չընտրված, ինքնակոչ....

----------


## Լեո

> Բա իմ կռիվը ինչում է? Պետք է հասարակությունում ձևավորել քաղաքական դաշտ, որի հիման վրա էլ կձևավորվի պետաիրավական ոլորտը: Պողոս պապին ինքը պիտի հասկանա, որ չեկը պիտի վերցնի, իսկ ուսանող Գեղամը պետք է ինքը պարտադրի իր դասախոսին իրեն ապահովել անհրաժեշտ գիտելիքներով


Բա «կռվի», ոչ թե գնա պռոսպեկտ խանութ ջարդի, ու ոչ թե հրազենով կրակի անզեն մարդկանց վրա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այո՛, հենց դու պիտի ինձ համոզես: Եվ գիտե՞ս՝ ինչու: Որովհետև դու ընտրել ես պայքարի քո ուղին և գտնում ես, որ այդ ուղին ամենաճիշտն է: Դե եթե այդքան համոզված ես քո բռնած գործի ճշմարտացիության մեջ, ուրեմն ինձ էլ համոզիր դրանում: Չէ՞ որ դա էլ է քո պայքարի մաս կազմում: Չէ՞ որ դու պիտի ջանաս մեծացնել քո համախոհների բանակը: Ես եմ ու չեմ տեսնում, որ այլ տարբերակ չկա /ենթադրանեք/, ուրեմն ցույց տուր ինձ այդ տարբերակը: *Չէ որ դու պայքարում ես մի ապագայի համար, որը նաև իմն է լինելու:* Եվ ես իրավունք ունեմ իմանալու, արդյոք այն ապագան, որին դու կհասնես քո այս պայքարով, ավելի լավն է լինելու: Միգուցե ավելի վատը կլինի: Համոզիր ինձ, որպեսզի ես էլ չսկսեմ քո դեմ պայքարել:


դե որ էդքանը հասկանում ես վեր կաց թախտից ու դու էլ պայքարի, թեկուզ հենց իր դեմ

եթե ունես իրավունք, գնա հետաքրքրվի կիմանաս… դա իրավունք է և կախված է քեզանից, դու դպրոց չես գնում ու ասում "դե սովորեցրեք"… իրավունքից դու կարող ես օգտվել կամ *չօգտվել* … դու էս պարագային չես օգտվում հերիք չի մի հատ էլ մեղադրում ես ուրիշներին, որ քո ապագայի համար պայքարում են ու քեզ լավ չեն համոզում… 

գիտես ի՞նչ… ինձ մնա ոչ էլ կհամոզեմ… դու ոնց հիմա ես տանը նստում սպասում երաշխիքների ու համապատասխան էլիտային, այնպես էլ հետո ես անելու, եթե անգամ իշխանությունը փոխվի… այնպես որ դուք քաղաքական եղանակը չեք փոխում…ոնց լուսանցքում կաիք էդպես էլ պիտի մնաք

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հաստատ մտածել են, բայց դա շատ ավելի բարդ է, քան պատկերացնում ենք...
> բայց էսպիսի մի բան կա. ութսունութին մարդ կա ոտքով էր գալիս...
> իսկ էդ տարբերակը էնքան ա մոտեցնում մարդկանց իրենց տան շեմին, որ շուտով ակտուալ կհամարվի ամեն մեկի թաղում մի հանրահավաք անցկացնել


ես մարտի 1-ին, որ տանը կալանավորված էի, մտածում էի՝ ինչ անեմ, որ մեր բակում էլ, մեր համյնքում էլ սկսվի ցույց ու տարածվի մյուս համայնքներում. էդ դեպքում ուժայինների կենտրոնացումը քաղաքապետարանի մոտ չէր լինի միայն, հնարավոր կլիներ անջատ-անջատ <<կռվել>>

----------

Աբելյան (09.02.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա «կռվի», ոչ թե գնա պռոսպեկտ խանութ ջարդի, ու ոչ թե հրազենով կրակի անզեն մարդկանց վրա:


քո կարծիքով հասարակ ցուցարարը հրազեն է ունեցել? խանութ է թալանել? :Shok:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բա «կռվի», ոչ թե գնա պռոսպեկտ խանութ ջարդի, ու ոչ թե հրազենով կրակի անզեն մարդկանց վրա:


հա, այսինքն դու մարտի 1-ի մեջ ընդդիմությանն ե՞ս մեղադրում

----------


## Լեո

> էն, որ կառավարության շենքում նստած է, համարում ենք՝ չընտրված, ինքնակոչ....


Կառավարության շենքում էլ, ԱԺ-ում էլ, նախագահի նստավայրում էլ...

Էս փաստի դեմ ոչ ոք չի վիճում:

----------


## Լեո

> հա, այսինքն դու մարտի 1-ի մեջ ընդդիմությանն ե՞ս մեղադրում


Մարտի 1-ի մեջ մեղադրում եմ գազազած ամբոխին, այդ ամբոխին անորոշ պայքարի մղողներին ու այդ պայքարը այդքան ստորաբար ճնշողներին: Մի խոսքով բոլորին, ովքեր առնչություն են ունեցել:

----------


## Ծով

> Այ գիտեք ինչը չեմ հասկանում: Ի՞նչ կապ ունեն Լևոնն ու ազատ անկախ Հայստանը, կամ Լևոնն ու արդարությունը:
> Կամ հո՞ գոռալով չեն հասնում դրանց: Ինչի՞ համար պիտի գնաս Օպերա ու գորաս՝ Լևո՜ն: Եթե գոռալը օգուտ է տալիս, ինչու հենց հիմա էլ չես գոռում: Թե Օպեայի բակում պիտի անպայման գոռաս, որ էֆեկտ լինի, Օպերայի շենքը երևի մոգական ազդեցություն ունի բառերի վրա:


Դու ընդհանրապես գիտե՞ս, թե ինչու մարդիկ ունեն երթեր, ցույցեր, հանրահավաքներ, ակցիաներ անցկացնելու իրավունք...
 :Cool: 
Կամ հեչ տեղյակ ե՞ս ուսանողական շարժումից, որ նախագահին գահընկեց արեց Ֆրանսիայում /ԴԸ ԳՈԼԻՆ ԷԼԻ/.../չնայած որոշ վերապահումներով եմ ասում, հրաժարականի հիմքում իհարկե ավելի խոր հարցեր կային ընկած/
ու նմանօրինակ շատ այլ բաներ...
Այ սենց էլի..ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա... մենք մեզ տրված իրավունքից քիչ մը գաղափար ունեինք, ասեցինք, ժողովրդով հավաքվենք «գոռանք-մոռանք»

----------

Norton (10.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մարտի 1-ի մեջ մեղադրում եմ գազազած ամբոխին, այդ ամբոխին անորոշ պայքարի մղողներին ու այդ պայքարը այդքան ստորաբար ճնշողներին: Մի խոսքով բոլորին, ովքեր առնչություն են ունեցել:


դե ամենա անմեղ մարդը դու ես

----------


## Elmo

> Բա «կռվի», ոչ թե գնա պռոսպեկտ խանութ ջարդի, ու ոչ թե հրազենով կրակի անզեն մարդկանց վրա:


Ապեր 1000 հոգի մի տեղ որ հավաքվեց, հաստատ իմացի մի 10 հոգի էլ կողքից եկել են, որ արանքում խանութ թալանեն: Հո ֆեյս կանտրոլով չի՞ եղել հանրահավաքը: Ոչ էլ անցաթղութ բան ա եղել, ով ուզել ա եկել ա, էդ թվում նաև թալանչիներ, զինված մարդիկ, ջեբկիրներ, ԿԳԲ-ից ոմանք ու նույնիս վանդալիստներ ու մեռել թալանողներ: Ընդեղ մոտ կես միլիոն մարդ կար, դու պատկերացնում ես ինչքան թափթփուկ ա առիթից օգտվել ու մտել մեջները:

----------

Ambrosine (09.02.2009), Nareco (10.02.2009), Norton (10.02.2009), Երվանդ (09.02.2009), Ծով (09.02.2009), Սամվել (09.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> գիտես ի՞նչ… ինձ մնա ոչ էլ կհամոզեմ… դու ոնց հիմա ես տանը նստում սպասում երաշխիքների ու համապատասխան էլիտային, այնպես էլ հետո ես անելու, եթե անգամ իշխանությունը փոխվի… այնպես որ դուք քաղաքական եղանակը չեք փոխում…ոնց լուսանցքում կաիք էդպես էլ պիտի մնաք


Սխալվում ես, ես տանը թախտին պառկած բախտին չեմ սպասում: Ես էլ պայքարի իմ ուղին եմ ընտրել ու գնում եմ այդ ուղղությամբ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սխալվում ես, ես տանը թախտին պառկած բախտին չեմ սպասում: Ես էլ պայքարի իմ ուղին եմ ընտրել ու գնում եմ այդ ուղղությամբ:


էդ որն է էդ ուղղին… եթե գաղտնիք չի

----------


## Լեո

> դե ամենա անմեղ մարդը դու ես


Եթե ես չեմ, բա ո՞վ ա :Think: 
Ասա ո՞վ ա…

----------


## Ծով

> քո կարծիքով հասարակ ցուցարարը հրազեն է ունեցել? խանութ է թալանել?


 :Smile: Ա՛ստղ ջան, չզարմանալ...կարևորը թալանողները գիտեն ճշմարտությունը...վաղուց հնացած պրոգրես...խոսակցությունը ու՞ր ա տանում, որ նորից բացատրենք ինչը, ոնց ա եղել իրականում...ԼԵՈ՛, դրա վերաբերյալ շա՜՜՜տ քննարոկւմներ են եղել, կարող ես համապատասխան թեմաներում վերընթերցել...
ՈՒ մի հարց. մարտի մեկի դիսկը նայել ե՞ս :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> էդ որն է էդ ուղղին… եթե գաղտնիք չի


Էտ ուղուն հիմա չեմ ուզում մանրամասն անդրադառնալ /հետո կանդրդառնամ/: Համենայն դեպս իմ ուղին ավելի կշռադատված ա ու զերծ ա ավելորդ սենտիմենտալությունից ու ռոմանտիզմից:

----------


## Ծով

> Ապեր 1000 հոգի մի տեղ որ հավաքվեց, հաստատ իմացի մի 10 հոգի էլ կողքից եկել են, որ արանքում խանութ թալանեն: Հո ֆեյս կանտրոլով չի՞ եղել հանրահավաքը: Ոչ էլ անցաթղութ բան ա եղել, ով ուզել ա եկել ա, էդ թվում նաև թալանչիներ, զինված մարդիկ, ջեբկիրներ, ԿԳԲ-ից ոմանք ու նույնիս վանդալիստներ ու մեռել թալանողներ: Ընդեղ մոտ կես միլիոն մարդ կար, դու պատկերացնում ես ինչքան թափթփուկ ա առիթից օգտվել ու մտել մեջները:


մեկ էլ չմոռանանք էլի, որ ոստիկանները հանգիստ հետևել են թալանչիների գործողություններին, բայց դե «վախտը չէր», «որոշեցին երևի հետո պատժել...»

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե ես չեմ, բա ո՞վ ա
> Ասա ո՞վ ա…


դե ասեցի էլի, դու ես… ոչ էն 10 հոգին ոչ էլ էն ծեծվածները, այլ էն մարդիկ որոնք քաղաքական կյանքի հետ որևէ առընչություն չունեն, ոչ վստահում են ոչ էլ հետաքրքրված են…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ա՛ստղ ջան, չզարմանալ...կարևորը թալանողները գիտեն ճշմարտությունը...վաղուց հնացած պրոգրես...խոսակցությունը ու՞ր ա տանում, որ նորից բացատրենք ինչը, ոնց ա եղել իրականում...ԼԵՈ՛, դրա վերաբերյալ շա՜՜՜տ քննարոկւմներ են եղել, կարող ես համապատասխան թեմաներում վերընթերցել...
> ՈՒ մի հարց. մարտի մեկի դիսկը նայել ե՞ս


Ախր հարցն էլ նրանում է, որ Լեոն էն մարդը չի, որ չիմանա կամ նորից բացատրենք, միայն թե չեմ հասկանում, ինչի է այսպիսի դիրքորոշում որդեգրել? Ինչից է վախենում, ում է սպասում, ինչպիսի որակներով գործչի?... սենց շաաաաատ հարցեր :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> ես առաջ "Լևոն"-ից բացի ոչ մի բան չէի գոռում


Դե ապեր քոնը ուրիշ մոմենտա  :Wink:   :Jpit: 



> Եթե իմ սիրտը հիվանդ է ու իմ կյանքը վտանգի տակ է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իմ սրտի անհապաղ հեռացումը և նրա տեղը կոկորդիլոսի սիրտ պատվաստելը կփրկի իմ կյանքը: Պետք է խելամիտ լինել և փնտրել, սպասել ու գտնել  համապատախսան դոնոր:


Իսկ եթե սիրտը սենց թե նենց կանգնելա՞ .. իսկ Կոկորդիլոսի սրտով գոնե մինչև դոնորի իհայտ գալը ձգելու շանս կա... 
Կամ ասենք մի քանի հատ սիրտ փոխել.. ասենք ամեն 12 ժամը մեկ մինչև մի 10 օրից իրական դոնորը գա... ջանդամ զատո սաղ մնալու շանս կա.. իսկ նենց սենց թե նենց մեռնում ես...

Օրինակդ շատ լավն էր... էնքան որ մեկնաբանությունը կիսատ էր մնացել  :Smile: 



> Խնդրում եմ ինձ սերժականի տեղ չընդունել


Ապեր սերժական չկա... տենց հասկացություն չկա էտ միֆա... կա հաբռգած, իրա հաբռգած տղա իրա հաբռգած ախպոր հաբռգած տղա ու էլի տենց մի քանի հոգի.. ու կա փող շատ փող .. ու էտ փոխը վերցնելու համար՝ սապոն, շանպուն ու էլի տենց բաներ... բա  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (09.02.2009), Mephistopheles (09.02.2009), Ծով (09.02.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> մեկ էլ չմոռանանք էլի, որ ոստիկանները հանգիստ հետևել են թալանչիների գործողություններին, բայց դե «վախտը չէր», «որոշեցին երևի հետո պատժել...»


էն ուշացրած դեղին քարտերի նման :LOL:  չէին ուզում մարդկանց ինտուզիազմը կոտրել

----------


## Լեո

> ԼԵՈ՛, դրա վերաբերյալ շա՜՜՜տ քննարոկւմներ են եղել, կարող ես համապատասխան թեմաներում վերընթերցել...


Շատ եմ ընթերցել, ուղղակի մինչ այս պահը չէի ցանկանում վիճաբանությունների ու լեզվակռվի մեջ մտնել, բայց էսօր չդիմացա ու թուլություն դրսևորեցի :Smile:  :Blush: 




> ՈՒ մի հարց. մարտի մեկի դիսկը նայել ե՞ս


Տեսել եմ:

----------


## Elmo

> մեկ էլ չմոռանանք էլի, որ ոստիկանները հանգիստ հետևել են թալանչիների գործողություններին, բայց դե «վախտը չէր», «որոշեցին երևի հետո պատժել...»


Հա բա, կադրեր էին, բա Հայլուրը կարող ա՞ վաաաբշե ոչ մի բան ցույց չտար: Գոնե էդ խանութի կադրերը ցույց տվեց, թե չէ էդ դեպքերի լուսաբանումը սև էկրանի վրա էր գնալու, որտեղ կադրի հետևում սարսափազդու ձայնով ձյաձյան մի բան կասեր էլի:

----------


## Լեո

> ոչ էն 10 հոգին ոչ էլ էն ծեծվածները, այլ էն մարդիկ որոնք քաղաքական կյանքի հետ որևէ առընչություն չունեն, ոչ վստահում են ոչ էլ հետաքրքրված են…


Էս մտքիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, եթե իհարկե սա հեգնանք չէ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս մտքիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, եթե իհարկե սա հեգնանք չէ:


Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ի՞նչ է

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ եթե սիրտը սենց թե նենց կանգնելա՞ .. իսկ Կոկորդիլոսի սրտով գոնե մինչև դոնորի իհայտ գալը ձգելու շանս կա... 
> Կամ ասենք մի քանի հատ սիրտ փոխել.. ասենք ամեն 12 ժամը մեկ մինչև մի 10 օրից իրական դոնորը գա... ջանդամ զատո սաղ մնալու շանս կա.. իսկ նենց սենց թե նենց մեռնում ես...


Եթե մեռնելու եմ, ուրեմն կուզեմ արժանապատիվ ու հանգիստ մեռնել, չեմ ուզում «մարմնատվել» ու տանջամահ լինել:

Եվ բացի այդ ավելի լավ է ես 2 օր նորմալ դոնոր փնտրեմ, քան 10 օր փնտրեմ ինքս էլ չգիտեմ ինչ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էտ ուղուն հիմա չեմ ուզում մանրամասն անդրադառնալ /հետո կանդրդառնամ/: Համենայն դեպս իմ ուղին ավելի կշռադատված ա ու զերծ ա ավելորդ սենտիմենտալությունից ու ռոմանտիզմից:


դե էտ ա էլի տունը նստելն ա… քո ասած բոլոր հատկանիշներն էլ մեջն են

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե մեռնելու եմ, ուրեմն կուզեմ արժանապատիվ ու հանգիստ մեռնել, չեմ ուզում «մարմնատվել» ու տանջամահ լինել:
> 
> Եվ բացի այդ ավելի լավ է ես 2 օր նորմալ դոնոր փնտրեմ, քան 10 օր փնտրեմ ինքս էլ չգիտեմ ինչ:


Լեո, բայց այս դեպքում պետությունն է մեռնում, ինչ արժանապատիվ մեռնելու մասին է խոսքը? Ասորեստանը արժանապատիվ մեռավ? Բաբելոնը?

----------


## Լեո

> Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ի՞նչ է


Եթե դա ասում է քո համոզմունքների տեր մարդը, ուրեմն ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս ենթադրել, որ հեգնանք է /քո կողմից/:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո, բայց այս դեպքում պետությունն է մեռնում, ինչ արժանապատիվ մեռնելու մասին է խոսքը? Ասորեստանը արժանապատիվ մեռավ? Բաբելոնը?


Չէ՛, արժանապատիվ չմեռավ: 60 հատ փորձնական սիրտ փոխպատվաստեց ու հետո մեռավ՝ տանջամահ եղավ:

----------


## Լեո

> դե էտ ա էլի տունը նստելն ա… քո ասած բոլոր հատկանիշներն էլ մեջն են


Երևի պիտի քարերով ու շշերով դուրս գամ պայքարի, որ տանը նստել չհամարես:

----------

Old (21.02.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

Լեո անկախ ամեն ինչից մի բանի հետ հաստատ չես կարող վիճել: Եթե պաշտոնապես հայտարարված 10 զոհերից որևէ մեկը սպանված լիներ ցուցարարի գնդակից , էտ մարդուն հիմա վաղուց գտել էին՝ ճիշտ ա?? եթե համաձայն ես ոնց ես նայում էն երույթին որ քո երկրում մարդկանց բռնել ու դատում են, իշխանության զավթում մեղադրանքով, իսկ մարդասպաններին ոչ մի բան չեն արել?? ասենք գոնե մեկին երկուսին գործից ազատեին հա, որ քո նման մտածողները գոնե ասեին հա դե հիմա սխալ զենք ա էղել, չեն իմացել ոնց օգտագործեն, չեն ուզեցեն սպանեն ստացվել ա, բայց իրանք թքած ունեն, վաղն էլ կարողա դու միամիտ գաս մարտի մեկի հանրահավաքին, քեզ էլ դատեն էտ նույն մեղադրանքով, իսկ էտ ժամանակ նենց հետաքրքիր ա ինձ դու քո էտ ոչ ռոմանտիկ պայքարելու եղանակը ոնց ես կյանքի կոչելու :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ՛, արժանապատիվ չմեռավ: 60 հատ փորձնական սիրտ փոխպատվաստեց ու հետո մեռավ՝ տանջամահ եղավ:


ուրեմն ասեմ, որ լավ էլ թափով  մեռան էդ երկրները, իսկ այ մեր երկիրը մինչև հիմա է փոխպատվաստվում է, դեռ չի ավարտվել պատականության կազմավորման գործընթացը: ԵԹե թույլ տանք, որ արժանանա այդ երկրների բաժտին, ուրեմն մեր ազգն էլ թափառականի պես այս կամ այն երկրում արևի տակ տեղ կխնդրի, մինչդեռ կարող ենք իրենց համար բարենպաստ պայմաններ ապահովել այստեղ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե դա ասում է քո համոզմունքների տեր մարդը, ուրեմն ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս ենթադրել, որ հեգնանք է /քո կողմից/:


Լեո ջան, եթե ուզում ես տունը նստել, նստի ոչ ոք քեզ չի մեղադրում դրա համար, բայց մի արի ու ասա որ "դու իմ ապագայի համար ես պայքարում ու պարտավոր ես ինձ բացատրել (այստեղ հավասարազոր է հաշիվ տալուն)"… Ոչ ոք էլ քեզ ոչինչ պարտական չի… չես ուզում դուրս մի արի ու մի էլ բողոքի… կարաս նստես տանը ու սպասել մինչև կգան լավ օրերը

----------

Արտիստ (09.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո անկախ ամեն ինչից մի բանի հետ հաստատ չես կարող վիճել: Եթե պաշտոնապես հայտարարված 10 զոհերից որևէ մեկը սպանված լիներ ցուցարարի գնդակից , էտ մարդուն հիմա վաղուց գտել էին՝ ճիշտ ա?? եթե համաձայն ես ոնց ես նայում էն երույթին որ քո երկրում մարդկանց բռնել ու դատում են, իշխանության զավթում մեղադրանքով, իսկ մարդասպաններին ոչ մի բան չեն արել?? ասենք գոնե մեկին երկուսին գործից ազատեին հա, որ քո նման մտածողները գոնե ասեին հա դե հիմա սխալ զենք ա էղել, չեն իմացել ոնց օգտագործեն, չեն ուզեցեն սպանեն ստացվել ա, բայց իրանք թքած ունեն, վաղն էլ կարողա դու միամիտ գաս մարտի մեկի հանրահավաքին, քեզ էլ դատեն էտ նույն մեղադրանքով, իսկ էտ ժամանակ նենց հետաքրքիր ա ինձ դու քո էտ ոչ ռոմանտիկ պայքարելու եղանակը ոնց ես կյանքի կոչելու


Երվանդ ջան, ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Ես այս իշխատությանը /ավելի ճիշտ՝ զավթարարներին/ չեմ արդարացնում: Նրանք ամենամեծ մեղավորներից են:
Ուղղակի ես ասում եմ, որ այս պայքարը սկսեցին սխալ մարդիկ, սխալ տակտիկայով ու հասան սխալ արդյունքների:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան, եթե ուզում ես տունը նստել, նստի ոչ ոք քեզ չի մեղադրում դրա համար, բայց մի արի ու ասա որ "դու իմ ապագայի համար ես պայքարում ու պարտավոր ես ինձ բացատրել (այստեղ հավասարազոր է հաշիվ տալուն)"… Ոչ ոք էլ քեզ ոչինչ պարտական չի… չես ուզում դուրս մի արի ու մի էլ բողոքի… կարաս *նստես տանը* ու սպասել մինչև կգան լավ օրերը


Էս արտահայտությունը դու երևի արդեն չարաշահում ես: Արի առաջ շարժվենք առանց անձնական վիրավորանքների:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երևի պիտի *քարերով ու շշերով դուրս գամ պայքարի*, որ տանը նստել չհամարես:


դրա համար պիտի յա ոստիկան լինես, յա ախռաննիկ,  յա էլ դրանց կողմից վարձված մանկլավիկ…

իսկ ցույցի ու հանրահավաքի դուրս գալու համար՝ քաղաքացի

երկուսն էլ տունը նստել չի

----------


## Ծով

Մարտի մեկից առաջ և հետո հանրահավաքներ են եղել...ե՞րբ ես դու քարեր ու շշեր տեսել...
ԸՍՏ այդմ, ինչքան ասենք...իշխանական տականքների կողմից իրականացված  առավոտյան ջարդը Ազատության հրապարակում  իսկական ինքնաբուխ հանրահավաք կերտեց...ու երբ մարդը տեսնում է, որ ոստիկաններ կան զինված, երբ վիլիսը «իրա կայֆով» վրայերթ արեց, երբ հեռվից երևաց զորքը, էդ ժամանակ բնական ա, որ պիտի «զինվեին» քարերով, փայտերով և այլն...
բայց բոլորը գիտեն, ովքեր գիտեն ոնց իմանալ ճիշտը...ցույցն այնուամենայնիվ խաղաղ էր, որովհետև հսկվում էր ընդդիմության կողմից...իսկ այ էն փողոցները հարակից, որ տեսադաշտից դուրս էին վերահսկել այլևս անհնար էր ու հնարավոր է, որ մարդկանց նյարդերը տեղի տային...տեղի տային...ու ինչի՞ առաջ...դիպուկահարների, ոստիկանական հարձակումների ու տականք դիմակավորների առաջ....
 :Angry2:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> դրա համար պիտի յա ոստիկան լինես, յա ախռաննիկ,  յա էլ դրանց կողմից վարձված մանկլավիկ…
> 
> իսկ ցույցի ու հանրահավաքի դուրս գալու համար՝ քաղաքացի


Չէ, ոստիկանները հրազեներով էին, իսկ ցուցարարները շշերով ու քարերով: Ընդ որում շշերը լիցքավորված էին շրջված ավտոբուսների բակերից քաշված վառելիքով:




> երկուսն էլ տունը նստել չի


Էս արտահայտության պահով արդեն խնդրել եմ ավելի կոռեկտ լինել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս արտահայտությունը դու երևի արդեն չարաշահում ես: Արի առաջ շարժվենք առանց անձնական վիրավորանքների:


Լեո, ի՞նչ ես ուզում որ քո մասին մտածենք… որ էս ի՞նչ խելոք մարդ ա ոչ ոքի չի վստահու՞մ… չես էլ ասում ոնց ես պայքարում

----------


## Երվանդ

> Երվանդ ջան, ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Ես այս իշխատությանը /ավելի ճիշտ՝ զավթարարներին/ չեմ արդարացնում: Նրանք ամենամեծ մեղավորներից են:
> Ուղղակի ես ասում եմ, որ այս պայքարը սկսեցին սխալ մարդիկ, սխալ տակտիկայով ու հասան սխալ արդյունքների:


Իսկ ես չեմ վիճում ով սկսեց կամ ինչի սկսեց, թող ճիշտ մարդ սկսեր 10 տարի ժամանակ կար, ճշտերին սաղին առան, լավ էտ հեչ , հիմա քո երկրում գոյություն ունեն քաղբանտարկյալներ, այսինքն մարդիկ որոնց դատում են քաղաքական հայացքների համար, քողարկելով դա քրեական հոդվածների տակ, էտ ընդհունել են Եվրոխորհրդում, նույնիսկ հենց իրենք իշխանություններն են ընդհունում, հոդվածներն են ուզում փոխեն որ եթե Եվրոխորհրդից շատ ճնշեն բաց թողեն էտ մարդկանց, էս քեզ առաջարկում եմ պայքարել էտ մարդկանց ավելի շուտ ազատ արձակաման, համար, պայքարել որ 10 հոգու սպանողները դատվեն իրանց փոխարեն, երբ էտ կլինի դու արդեն կարաս անցնես քո մետոդով պայքարելուն, իսկ հիմա ինչ մեթոդի մասին ա խոսքը, ոնց որ ասենք քո դեմը մեկին բռնաբարեն դու ասես գնամ մեթոդ մշակեմ գամ էտ աղջկան փրկեմ, էս պահին երկիր ենք կորցնում, մտածելու ժամանակ չկա, ու ոչ էլ ինչ որ երկարատև պայքարի ծրագրեր մշակելու, այսինքն էտ ծրագրերը կարելի ա մշակել, որ հետո դրանցով Լևոնի դեմ պայքարենք, բայց էս պահին բացի շարժման կողքին կանգնելուց ուրիշ ելք չկա , հավատա :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> ցույցն այնուամենայնիվ խաղաղ էր, որովհետև *հսկվում էր ընդդիմության կողմից*...իսկ այ էն փողոցները հարակից, որ տեսադաշտից դուրս էին վերահսկել այլևս անհնար էր ու հնարավոր է, որ մարդկանց նյարդերը տեղի տային...տեղի տային...ու ինչի՞ առաջ...դիպուկահարների, ոստիկանական հարձակումների ու տականք դիմակավորների առաջ....


Է՞ն էլ էր հսկվում, որ Փաշինյանը ցուցարարներին իր գոհունակությունն էր հայտնում նրանց ցուցաբերած ագրեսիվության համար :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Այո՛, հենց դու պիտի ինձ համոզես: Եվ գիտե՞ս՝ ինչու: Որովհետև դու ընտրել ես պայքարի քո ուղին և գտնում ես, որ այդ ուղին ամենաճիշտն է: Դե եթե այդքան համոզված ես քո բռնած գործի ճշմարտացիության մեջ, ուրեմն ինձ էլ համոզիր դրանում: Չէ՞ որ դա էլ է քո պայքարի մաս կազմում: Չէ՞ որ դու պիտի ջանաս մեծացնել քո համախոհների բանակը: Ես եմ ու չեմ տեսնում, որ այլ տարբերակ չկա /ենթադրանեք/, ուրեմն ցույց տուր ինձ այդ տարբերակը: Չէ որ դու պայքարում ես մի ապագայի համար, որը նաև իմն է լինելու: Եվ ես իրավունք ունեմ իմանալու, արդյոք այն ապագան, որին դու կհասնես քո այս պայքարով, ավելի լավն է լինելու: Միգուցե ավելի վատը կլինի: Համոզիր ինձ, որպեսզի ես էլ չսկսեմ քո դեմ պայքարել:





> Բա «կռվի», ոչ թե գնա պռոսպեկտ խանութ ջարդի, ու ոչ թե հրազենով կրակի անզեն մարդկանց վրա:


Բաղնիքս անուշ, լողացա եկա, ու կարդացի էջերով գրվածները:

Լեո, հարգելիս, գիտե՞ս, հասարակ դեմագոգիա ես անում, որ ապացույցն է այս վերջին մեջբերումս, բայց հիմա դրան չանդրադառնամ, դրա մասին շատ է խոսվել: Խոսեմ քո մասին: Այ ասում ես, որ համոզեմ քեզ: Իսկ ես ասում եմ. դեմագոգիա ես անում, որովհետև եթե ես պիտի համոզեմ քեզ, ապա դու պիտի քո մտքում տեղ թողնես այդ համոզելու համար, ոչ թե ի սկզբանե մի դիրքորոշում որդեգրած լինես ու դա պնդես: Իսկ դու ի՞նչ ես անում: Դու ունես մի եզրակացություն. Լևոնն ավելի լավը չի, ուրեմն իրենով չպիտի փոխենք: Ես քեզ ասում եմ, որ էական չի թե ումով կփոխենք, թեկուզ Գեղամյան Արտաշով, որից ավելի սարսափելի նախագահ չեմ պատկերացնում, բայց մեկ ա, քայլ ա պետք անել, որ առաջ գնալ: Դու լսու՞մ ես իմ ասածը: Իհարկե ոչ: Դու մի վայրկյան հետո էլի ասում ես. Լևոնը լավը չի, իրա հետևից գնալ չի կարելի: Էլ ո՞նց քեզ համոզեմ, եթե դու ինձ չես լսում, եթե ասածիս մասին չես մտածում:

Ինչու՞ հենց Լևոնը: Որտև հզոր քաղաքական գործիչ է, արտակարգ վերլուծական միտք ունի ու կարողանում է լավ մարտավարություններ մշակել, որտև լավ խարիզմա ունի ու կարողանում է հետևից մարդկանց տանել, որտև հաշվարկները որպես կանոն ճիշտ են դուրս գալիս ու իր հետ հնարավոր է հաղթել: Իսկ թե պեռաշու բախչում ինչ պոպոք ա աճում, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, որտև կա փաստ, որ չկա ես պահին ուրիշ քաղաքական կառույց որը կարող է իմ պայքարն առաջնորդել, բացի Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսից, ուրեմն հենց նրա հետ էլ գնալու եմ:

Իսկ դու վաղը եթե Սուրբ Պողոսը գա շարժումն առաջնորդելու, ինձ հարցնելու ես. բայց ես ի՞նչ երաշխիք ունեմ, որ իրա օրոք լավ ա լինելու:

Հերիք ա  :Wink:

----------

Սելավի (10.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ ես չեմ վիճում ով սկսեց կամ ինչի սկսեց, թող ճիշտ մարդ սկսեր 10 տարի ժամանակ կար, ճշտերին սաղին առան, լավ էտ հեչ , հիմա քո երկրում գոյություն ունեն քաղբանտարկյալներ, այսինքն մարդիկ որոնց դատում են քաղաքական հայացքների համար, քողարկելով դա քրեական հոդվածների տակ, էտ ընդհունել են Եվրոխորհրդում, նույնիսկ հենց իրենք իշխանություններն են ընդհունում, հոդվածներն են ուզում փոխեն որ եթե Եվրոխորհրդից շատ ճնշեն բաց թողեն էտ մարդկանց, էս քեզ առաջարկում եմ պայքարել էտ մարդկանց ավելի շուտ ազատ արձակաման, համար, պայքարել որ 10 հոգու սպանողները դատվեն իրանց փոխարեն, երբ էտ կլինի դու արդեն կարաս անցնես քո մետոդով պայքարելուն, իսկ հիմա ինչ մեթոդի մասին ա խոսքը, ոնց որ ասենք քո դեմը մեկին բռնաբարեն դու ասես գնամ մեթոդ մշակեմ գամ էտ աղջկան փրկեմ, էս պահին երկիր ենք կորցնում, մտածելու ժամանակ չկա, ու ոչ էլ ինչ որ երկարատև պայքարի ծրագրեր մշակելու, այսինքն էտ ծրագրերը կարելի ա մշակել, որ հետո դրանցով Լևոնի դեմ պայքարենք, բայց էս պահին բացի շարժման կողքին կանգնելուց ուրիշ ելք չկա , հավատա


Երվանդ ջան, էստեղ են ասում՝ մի հիմար քարը գցեց փոսը, 100 խելոք չեն կարողանում հանել:
Դու ինձ առաջարկում ես միանալ քարը հանողներին, բայց մի խոսք չես ասում այն մեկ հիմարին պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու մասին:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Երվանդ ջան, էստեղ են ասում՝ մի հիմար քարը գցեց փոսը, 100 խելոք չեն կարողանում հանել:
> Դու ինձ առաջարկում ես միանալ քարը հանողներին, բայց մի խոսք չես ասում այն մեկ հիմարին պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու մասին:


Պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու համար պիտի ցույց տաս ինչ անօրինական քայլ է կարտարվել տվյալ մարդու կողմից, այ եթե դու կարողանաս ապացուցես որ մարդկանց զոռով են ցույցի տարել, կամ ասենք կաշառելով, ես քեզ կսկսեմ հասկանալ, բայց եթե դատախազությունը 6 ամիս քրտնաջան աշխատեց էտ ուղղությամբ ու ոչ մի դեպք չգտան, դու հաստատ չես գտնի :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե մեռնելու եմ, ուրեմն կուզեմ արժանապատիվ ու հանգիստ մեռնել, չեմ ուզում «մարմնատվել» ու տանջամահ լինել:
> 
> Եվ բացի այդ ավելի լավ է ես 2 օր նորմալ դոնոր փնտրեմ, քան 10 օր փնտրեմ ինքս էլ չգիտեմ ինչ:


Լեո ջան.. բռատ... ուրեմն էս անբարոյականների ու իրանց զավակների ձեռքով կործանվելը ու դրան դաժը չդիմադրելը արժանապատիվա՞  :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Բաղնիքս անուշ, լողացա եկա, ու կարդացի էջերով գրվածները:
> 
> Լեո, հարգելիս, գիտե՞ս, հասարակ դեմագոգիա ես անում, որ ապացույցն է այս վերջին մեջբերումս, բայց հիմա դրան չանդրադառնամ, դրա մասին շատ է խոսվել: Խոսեմ քո մասին: Այ ասում ես, որ համոզեմ քեզ: Իսկ ես ասում եմ. դեմագոգիա ես անում, որովհետև եթե ես պիտի համոզեմ քեզ, ապա դու պիտի քո մտքում տեղ թողնես այդ համոզելու համար, ոչ թե ի սկզբանե մի դիրքորոշում որդեգրած լինես ու դա պնդես: Իսկ դու ի՞նչ ես անում: Դու ունես մի եզրակացություն. Լևոնն ավելի լավը չի, ուրեմն իրենով չպիտի փոխենք: Ես քեզ ասում եմ, որ էական չի թե ումով կփոխենք, թեկուզ Գեղամյան Արտաշով, որից ավելի սարսափելի նախագահ չեմ պատկերացնում, բայց մեկ ա, քայլ ա պետք անել, որ առաջ գնալ: Դու լսու՞մ ես իմ ասածը: Իհարկե ոչ: Դու մի վայրկյան հետո էլի ասում ես. Լևոնը լավը չի, իրա հետևից գնալ չի կարելի: Էլ ո՞նց քեզ համոզեմ, եթե դու ինձ չես լսում, եթե ասածիս մասին չես մտածում:
> 
> Ինչու՞ հենց Լևոնը: Որտև հզոր քաղաքական գործիչ է, արտակարգ վերլուծական միտք ունի ու կարողանում է լավ մարտավարություններ մշակել, որտև լավ խարիզմա ունի ու կարողանում է հետևից մարդկանց տանել, որտև հաշվարկները որպես կանոն ճիշտ են դուրս գալիս ու իր հետ հնարավոր է հաղթել: Իսկ թե պեռաշու բախչում ինչ պոպոք ա աճում, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, որտև կա փաստ, որ չկա ես պահին ուրիշ քաղաքական կառույց որը կարող է իմ պայքարն առաջնորդել, բացի Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսից, ուրեմն հենց նրա հետ էլ գնալու եմ:
> 
> Իսկ դու վաղը եթե Սուրբ Պողոսը գա շարժումն առաջնորդելու, ինձ հարցնելու ես. բայց ես ի՞նչ երաշխիք ունեմ, որ իրա օրոք լավ ա լինելու:
> 
> Հերիք ա


Չուկ ջան, ես ունեմ իմ կարծիքը, որը բնականաբար չի կարող միանշանակ լինել: Ես քեզ խնդրում եմ համոզել ինձ, որ ես սխալ եմ մտածում, և ես կընդունեմ դա: Սա չի նշանակում, թե ես քարացած կարծիք ունեմ և դեմագոգիայով եմ զբաղվում:
Այսօր դուք պայքարում եք հանուն մեր Հայաստանի /ինչպես և յուրաքանչյուր «պրոյադոչնի» հայ/ և այդ պայքարի կենտրոնում տեսնում եք մի քաղաքական ուժի, ով հենց մեր աչքի առջև «քանդակեց» 96-ի ընդրությունները:

Իմ ասածը հետևյալն է. միևյուն է պայքարելու ենք… Պայքարելու եք ու մեծ ջանք ու եռանդ ենք թափելու… Ցանկությունս այն է, որ մեր պայքարն ու մեր թափած արյունը իզուր չանցնեն…

Այսքան բան…

----------


## Սամվել

Մի հատ օֆֆտոպ  :Blush: 

ՄԻ քիչ կամաց գրեք մարդ չի հասցնում կարդա  :Xeloq:   :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ես ունեմ իմ կարծիքը, որը բնականաբար չի կարող միանշանակ լինել: Ես քեզ խնդրում եմ համոզել ինձ, որ ես սխալ եմ մտածում, և ես կընդունեմ դա: Սա չի նշանակում, թե ես քարացած կարծիք ունեմ և դեմագոգիայով եմ զբաղվում:
> Այսօր դուք պայքարում եք հանուն մեր Հայաստանի /ինչպես և յուրաքանչյուր «պրոյադոչնի» հայ/ և այդ պայքարի կենտրոնում տեսնում եք մի քաղաքական ուժի, ով հենց մեր աչքի առջև «քանդակեց» 96-ի ընդրությունները:
> 
> Իմ ասածը հետևյալն է. միևյուն է պայքարելու ենք… Պայքարելու եք ու մեծ ջանք ու եռանդ ենք թափելու… Ցանկությունս այն է, որ մեր պայքարն ու մեր թափած արյունը իզուր չանցնեն…
> 
> Այսքան բան…


Չէ, այսքան բանին նոր ենք անցնելու:

Սկսենք սկզբից: Համաձա՞յն ես արդյոք, որ այս իշխանությունը պետք է փոխվի, քանի որ կարգերը լրիվ ավազապետական են:

----------


## Լեո

> Համաձա՞յն ես արդյոք, որ այս իշխանությունը պետք է փոխվի, քանի որ կարգերը լրիվ ավազապետական են:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց քո թույտվությամբ այսօր դադարեցնենք բանավեճը /քունս արդեն տանում է, առավոտ շուտ էլ գործի պիտի գնամ/;
Մեկ ուրիշ անգամ կշարունակենք /չնայած ավելի ուրախ կլինեմ, որ չշարունակենք/;

----------


## Chuk

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց քո թույտվությամբ այսօր դադարեցնենք բանավեճը /քունս արդեն տանում է, առավոտ շուտ էլ գործի պիտի գնամ/;
> Մեկ ուրիշ անգամ կշարունակենք /չնայած ավելի ուրախ կլինեմ, որ չշարունակենք/;


Տեսնում ես, հենց հասանք այն պահին, որ պիտի համոզեի, քունդ տարավ հերիք չի, ասեցիր որ ուրախ կլինես, որ չշարունակվի: Գիտե՞ս ինչու: Որտև ինչպես և ասել էի նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ, դու չես ուզում, որ քեզ համոզեն, դա ընդամենը քննարկմանը մեջ դիրքերն ուժեղացնելու համար օգտագործված ֆրազ էր  :Wink: 
Բարի գիշեր  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Տեսնում ես, հենց հասանք այն պահին, որ պիտի համոզեի, քունդ տարավ հերիք չի, ասեցիր որ ուրախ կլինես, որ չշարունակվի: Գիտե՞ս ինչու: Որտև ինչպես և ասել էի նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ, դու չես ուզում, որ քեզ համոզեն, դա ընդամենը քննարկմանը մեջ դիրքերն ուժեղացնելու համար օգտագործված ֆրազ էր 
> Բարի գիշեր


Գիտե՞ս, նախորդ գրառումը կատարելիս մտքովս մի պահ անցավ, որ հնարավոր է նման եզրակացություն անես /իբր ես չեմ ուզում, որ ինձ համոզեն/: Հավատա դա այդպես չէ, քունս ուղղակի տանում է :Smile:  Մենք դեռ կվերադառնանք այս զրույցին: Ուղղակի ուրախ կլինեի չշարունակել այս խոսակցությունը, որովհետև սա ավելի շատ խոսքակռվի է նման, քան ինչ-որ քաղաքական պայքարի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուղղակի ուրախ կլինեի չշարունակել այս խոսակցությունը, որովհետև սա ավելի շատ խոսքակռվի է նման, քան ինչ-որ քաղաքական պայքարի:


Անշուշտ, ու արդեն երրորդ գրառմանս մեջ դա եմ ասում  :Smile: 
Որովհետև դիմացինին լսելու ցանկություն, իրականում, չկա:
Ի դեպ այս իրավիճակից տարբերվում է հանրահավաքային միջավայրը, որտեղ մարդիկ գալիս են ոչ միայն իրենցն ասելու, այլև լսելու ու հասկանալու համար: Ու առնվազն սրա համար պետք է հանրահավաքին ներկա լինել՝ որպես քաղաքացիական գիտակացություն ունեցող ՀՀ քաղաքացի, ով ունակ է լսել քաղաքական հզոր ուժի խոսքն ու վերլուծել, նաև ըստ դրա տեսնել, իմաստ ունի՞ այդ ուժի հետևից գնալ, թե՞ ոչ  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Անշուշտ, ու արդեն երրորդ գրառմանս մեջ դա եմ ասում 
> Որովհետև դիմացինին լսելու ցանկություն, իրականում, չկա:
> Ի այս իրավիճակից տարբերվում է հանրահավաքային միջավայրը, որտեղ մարդիկ գալիս են ոչ միայն իրենցն ասելու, այլև լսելու ու հասկանալու համար: Ու առնվազն սրա համար պետք է հանրահավաքին ներկա լինել՝ որպես քաղաքացիական գիտակացություն ունեցող ՀՀ քաղաքացի, ով ունակ է լսել քաղաքական հզոր ուժի խոսքն ու վերլուծել, նաև ըստ դրա տեսնել, իմաստ ունի՞ այդ ուժի հետևից գնալ, թե՞ ոչ


Մատներս քոր են գալիս, ուզում եմ այնուամենայիվ մի վերջին հարցը տալ՝ հռետորական հարց: Պատասխան չեմ ակնկալում.

Ինչու՞ ԼՏՊ-ն 96-ին ինքնակամ իրեն նախագահ կարգեց և էս կրակ ու պատիժներին Ղարաբաղի որջերից բերեց լցրեց մեր գլխներին:

Հ.Գ. Վերջ, էլ չեմ շարունակում… Կեցցե համերաշխությունը…

----------


## Chuk

> Մատներս քոր են գալիս, ուզում եմ այնուամենայիվ մի վերջին հարցը տալ՝ հռետորական հարց: Պատասխան չեմ ակնկալում.
> 
> Ինչու՞ ԼՏՊ-ն 96-ին ինքնակամ իրեն նախագահ կարգեց և էս կրակ ու պատիժներին Ղարաբաղի որջերից բերեց լցրեց մեր գլխներին:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Վերջ, էլ չեմ շարունակում… Կեցցե համերաշխությունը…


Տեսնում ես, փակուղային իրավիճակներ մտցնող բաներ ես ուզում հա ասած լինես:
Չնայած որ այդ «ինքն իրեն կարգելու» դրույթն ինքնին վիճելի հարց է, բայց արի հիմա դրան չանդրադառնամ, որտև քո ասած խոսքակռվին կգանք:

Փոխարենը քեզ հարց կտամ: Դեռ ինչքա՞ն եք շարունակելու 96 թվականում մնալ՝ առաջ նայելու փոխարեն: Առաջարկում եմ կարդալ Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամեանի հետևյալ հոդվածը.



> Էս ազգը իրականում խփնված է Լեւոնի վրա:
> 
> -Բա լեւոնենք ի՞նչ են մտածում
> 
> - Տեսա՞ր Լեւոնը լռում ա, էլի գնաց տուն
> 
> -Տեսա՞ր Լեւոնը բան չկարողացավ անել…..
> 
> Լավ, եթե էդ հարցերը այսպես կոչված լեւոնականներն ասեին, գոնե պարզ կարող էր լինել, բայց մնացածները, ու մանավանդ ակտիվ հակալեւոնականներն ի՞նչ են ուզում: Է, եթե ձեր ասածով ա, ձեզ ավելի լավ չի՞: Բայց նոր չի նկատված, որ «հակալեւոնականներ»-ի կյանքի իսկական իմաստը Լեւոնն ա, եւ Լեւոնի իսկական վկաները, լեւոնամալությամբ տառապողցները, Լեւոնին գերբնական բոլոր հնարավոր հատկությունները վերագրողը առաջին, ու իմ համոզմամբ նաեւ վերջին հերթին հենց իրանք են: Բայց ասածս էսօր էդ չի` էդ շատ եմ ասել:
> ...

----------

Ariadna (10.02.2009), Nareco (10.02.2009), Norton (10.02.2009), Արշակ (10.02.2009), Ծով (11.02.2009), Նորմարդ (10.02.2009), Սելավի (10.02.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Այնքան անգամ կրկնվեց «Լևոն», աչքերս բժժեցին: Չափն էլ լավ բան է: Արդեն համարյա մոռացել էի այդ անունը:
Չուկ, հենց այդպես էլ, «ա»-երով գրվա՞ծ է հադվածը: Չէի սպասում, որ այդպես տպվում է:

----------


## Chuk

> Այնքան անգամ կրկնվեց «Լևոն», աչքերս բժժեցին: Չափն էլ լավ բան է: Արդեն համարյա մոռացել էի այդ անունը:
> Չուկ, հենց այդպես էլ, «ա»-երով գրվա՞ծ է հադվածը: Չէի սպասում, որ այդպես տպվում է:


Ու հոդվածից ամենակարևորը «Ա»-երն էին, չէ՞, Տատ  :Wink: 
Սա ոչ մի տեղ էլ չի տպվել, բլոգային նյութ է: Մի քանի օր առաջ Հրանտին էլ ինչ-որ մեկը հարցրեց տառասխալների մասին, անտեսելով նյութը, կարևոր դարձնելով այդ անկարևոր տառասխլները, ինչին Հրանտը պատասխանեց այսպես.



> Իրոք ռուսական կրթությունս իր ազդեցությունը չի կարող չթողնել իմ գրածներ վրա: Ի դեպ իմ մոտ ոչ միայն ուղղակի ռուսական կրթություն է. դպրոցն ավարտելով Վրաստանում, ես առհասարակ հայերեն չեմ անցել դպրոցում: Ուղղակի մի այլ խնդիր էլ կա: Առհասարակ ինտերնետում այնքան էլ ընդունված չէ ուշադրություն դարձնել վրիպակների, կամ թեկուզ բացահայտ տառասխալների վրա: Ես ի նկատի չունեմ երբ դրանց մասին ընկերական հուշում եմ, այլ այն դեպքերը երբ դա օգտագործում են որպես փաստարկ մարդու դեմ: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ ձեր առաջարկը ընդունում եմ` ավելի ուշադիր կլինեմ:

----------


## Տատ

> Ու հոդվածից ամենակարևորը «Ա»-երն էին, չէ՞, Տատ


Ամենակարևորը չէ, բայց խանգարում էին:
Իսկ էության մեջ որոշ լավ բաներ կային: Օրինակ ՝  դեսքթոփի նկարագրությունը, ցնցող հումոր էր :Smile: :
Եվ համաձայն եմ նրա հետ՝ անընդհատ մի անուն հոլովելը հոգնացուցիչ է:

----------


## Chuk

> Ամենակարևորը չէ, բայց խանգարում էին:
> Իսկ էության մեջ որոշ լավ բաներ կային: Օրինակ ՝  դեսքթոփի նկարագրությունը, ցնցող հումոր էր:
> Եվ համաձայն եմ նրա հետ՝ անընդհատ մի անուն հոլովելը հոգնացուցիչ է:


Ինչպես որ օրինակ ակումբի գրառումների մի զգալի հատվածում են «խանգարում»  :Wink: 
Իսկ ասելիքը, լրիվ ուրիշ էր, «հումորի» վրա կենտրոնանալ էլ պետք չէր: Բայց դա ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդ է  :Tongue:

----------


## Տատ

Հիմա դու՞ ես օձը, թե՞,  ես: :Angry2: 

Իսկ ես շատ չեմ վիճի, ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ գոնե այդ մինիմալ «անհանգստության» ու լարման ստեղծման համար միշտ էլ ընդունել եմ ԼՏՊ-ի դերը: Հուսով եմ՝ այդքան էլ կմնա:

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա դու՞ ես օձը, թե՞,  ես:
> 
> Իսկ ես շատ չեմ վիճի, ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ գոնե այդ մինիմալ «անհանգստության» ու լարման ստեղծման համար միշտ էլ ընդունել եմ ԼՏՊ-ի դերը: Հուսով եմ՝ այդքան էլ կմնա:


Տատ, չնայած էդ հոդվածի շեշտադրումները իմ դուրը շատ են գալիս, քանզի չափազանց դիպուկ են, բայց էստեղ ես դա տեղադրել էի միայն ու միայն մի պարբերության համար՝ 96 թվի հուշով ապրողների մասին՝ հատուկ Լեո-ի համար:

----------


## Ambrosine

> եթե 2007-ի վերջին ու 2008-ի սկզբին չլիներ էն, ինչ էղավ, ապա Սերժը առանց պրոբլեմ դառնալու էր ամենայն հայոց թուրքմենբաշի


Լիովին համաձայն եմ հեղինակի այս տողերի հետ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

Հոդվածը կարդացի: Չէի ասի, թե այն սուր էր և համոզիչ: Եվ ասեմ ինչու;
Նախ բոլոր նրանք, կամ լավ, միայն իմ անունից խոսեմ, որ չասեք` սենց չի, ընենցա: Եթե ես այսօր հիշում եմ 96-ը, դա բնավ չի նշանակում, որ ես կյանքից 13 տարի ետ եմ մնացել և դեռ 20-րդ դարում եմ, այնինչ ամբողջ աշխարհը, այդ թվում նաև Լևոնն ու իր կլանը (լավ, կլան չասեմ, որ էլի չբողոքեք, ասեմ թիմ), վաղուց անցել  են 21-րդ դար: Չէ՛, հարցը դրանում չէ: Հարցը նրանում է, որ ես չունեմ հավատ այդ մարդու և այդ մարդու թիմի նկատմամբ: Հիմա կասեք՝ կենտրոնացել եմ անձի վրա: Կրկին ասեմ եմ՝ չէ՛: Ուղղակի իշխանությունը փողի նման վարակիչ հիվանդություն է: Այսօր Լևոնը ու իր թիմը «սրբի լուսապսակով» մեզ համոզում են, որ եկել են մեզ փրկելու, և երբ փրկեն մեզ, դրանից 2-3 տարի հետո խաչվելու են հանուն մեր լավ ապագայի: Ո՛չ, կրկին չեմ հավատում: Ի՞նչ է, 96-ին ժողովուրդը ժողովուրդ չէր… Ինչու՞ անտեսեցիր ժողովրդի կամքը, ինչու՞ կառչեցիր քո հորինած իշխանությանը… Թե այդ ժամանակ էլ էիր մեզ փրկում: 
Ի՞նչ պատահեց քեզ: Ինչու՞ որոշեցիր մոռանալ անձնակն շահերն ու դառնալ ժողովրդի սպասավորը… Հա, հա՛, ժողովրդի, հենց քո ժողովրդի, հենց այն ժողովրդի, որը 96-ին ժողովուրդ չէր քեզ համար, ամբոխ էր, կամազուրկ զանգված էր… Չէ, չէ, ավելի ճիշտ 3 միլիոնանոց դերասաններով թատրոն էր, որը քո գրած սցենարով պիես-ընտրություններ էր խաղում...

Ո՛վ հայ ամենափրկիչ, պատերազմ էիր հաղթում, իսկ ինչու՞ էիր տնտեսությունը ջարդոնի անվան տակ վաճառում պարսիկ «եղբայրակիցներիդ»: Մի՞թե պատերազմական վիճակում լինելը անպայման ենթադրում է տնտեսության կամավոր փոշիացում:

Ինչու՞ իմ մանկությունն անցավ մթության մեջ: Ինչու՞ ես օրերով երազում էի, որ գոնե մեկ ժամով էլեկտրականություն ունենանք… Հիմա կասեք պատերազմ էր, բա ի՞նչ ես ուզում: Բա մազու՞թը: Ծեծված թեմա եմ ասում, չէ՞: Բայց ախր փաստ է, փաստ, որ այդ ծավալի մազութը բավարար էր, որ Հանրապետությունում օրվա գոնե մեծ մասը էլեկտրականություն լիներ:

Է՜հ, որ շարունակվեմ, կշարունակվի...

Հ.Գ. Արդարության համար ասեմ. Պատերազմում հաղթելու համար շնորհակալ եմ նրան, բայց նորից եմ ասում, պարտադիր չէր փոշիացնել տնտեսությունը:

----------

Annushka (10.02.2009), Tig (10.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Հոդվածը կարդացի: Չէի ասի, թե այն սուր էր և համոզիչ: Եվ ասեմ ինչու;
> Նախ բոլոր նրանք, կամ լավ, միայն իմ անունից խոսեմ, որ չասեք` սենց չի, ընենցա: Եթե ես այսօր հիշում եմ 96-ը, դա բնավ չի նշանակում, որ ես կյանքից 13 տարի ետ եմ մնացել և դեռ 20-րդ դարում եմ, այնինչ ամբողջ աշխարհը, այդ թվում նաև Լևոնն ու իր կլանը (լավ, կլան չասեմ, որ էլի չբողոքեք, ասեմ թիմ), վաղուց անցել  են 21-րդ դար: Չէ՛, հարցը դրանում չէ: Հարցը նրանում է, որ ես չունեմ հավատ այդ մարդու և այդ մարդու թիմի նկատմամբ: Հիմա կասեք՝ կենտրոնացել եմ անձի վրա: Կրկին ասեմ եմ՝ չէ՛: Ուղղակի իշխանությունը փողի նման վարակիչ հիվանդություն է: Այսօր Լևոնը ու իր թիմը «սրբի լուսապսակով» մեզ համոզում են, որ եկել են մեզ փրկելու, և երբ փրկեն մեզ, դրանից 2-3 տարի հետո խաչվելու են հանուն մեր լավ ապագայի: Ո՛չ, կրկին չեմ հավատում: Ի՞նչ է, 96-ին ժողովուրդը ժողովուրդ չէր… Ինչու՞ անտեսեցիր ժողովրդի կամքը, ինչու՞ կառչեցիր քո հորինած իշխանությանը… Թե այդ ժամանակ էլ էիր մեզ փրկում: 
> Ի՞նչ պատահեց քեզ: Ինչու՞ որոշեցիր մոռանալ անձնակն շահերն ու դառնալ ժողովրդի սպասավորը… Հա, հա՛, ժողովրդի, հենց քո ժողովրդի, հենց այն ժողովրդի, որը 96-ին ժողովուրդ չէր քեզ համար, ամբոխ էր, կամազուրկ զանգված էր… Չէ, չէ, ավելի ճիշտ 3 միլիոնանոց դերասաններով թատրոն էր, որը քո գրած սցենարով պիես-ընտրություններ էր խաղում...
> 
> Ո՛վ հայ ամենափրկիչ, պատերազմ էիր հաղթում, իսկ ինչու՞ էիր տնտեսությունը ջարդոնի անվան տակ վաճառում պարսիկ «եղբայրակիցներիդ»: Մի՞թե պատերազմական վիճակում լինելը անպայման ենթադրում է տնտեսության կամավոր փոշիացում:
> 
> Ինչու՞ իմ մանկությունն անցավ մթության մեջ: Ինչու՞ ես օրերով երազում էի, որ գոնե մեկ ժամով էլեկտրականություն ունենանք… Հիմա կասեք պատերազմ էր, բա ի՞նչ ես ուզում: Բա մազու՞թը: Ծեծված թեմա եմ ասում, չէ՞: Բայց ախր փաստ է, փաստ, որ այդ ծավալի մազութը բավարար էր, որ Հանրապետությունում օրվա գոնե մեծ մասը էլեկտրականություն լիներ:
> 
> Է՜հ, որ շարունակվեմ, կշարունակվի...
> ...



Անկեղծորեն զարմացած եմ: 
 Եթե այսպիսի տողեր կարդայի գոնե մինչև մարտիմեկյան դեպքերը, ինչ որ տեղ կարող է «ըմբռնումով» մոտենայի: Բայց երկրի ներկա քաղաքական իրավիճակը, տնտեսության ուղղակի անգոյությունը, քաղկալանավորները, մարտիմեկյան զոհերը, էլ ինչ ասեմ քաղաքական հետապնդումներն ու հաշվեհարդարները, «մկային» ելույթները  կրթության վերաբերյալ, էնքան բան կա ասելու,  էս ամեն ինչը թողած ընկել եք արշակսադոյանական «Ասք մազութոյ և մալբորոն Բագրատյանի» պիեսի ազդեցության տակ: 

 Շատ ճիշտ էր նկատված, Դուք ուղղակի ցանկություն չունեք հասկանալու կամ ըմբռնելու ներկայիս ԶՏՎԱԾ , ՄԻԱԿ, ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ընդդիմությանը և նրա համախոհներին: Մեկ է ինչ էլ ասենք, Ձեզ համար Գորիսի լոբին ու քյալամի թթուն ավելի մեծ բրենդ են, քանի «գռզոյական» «Բջնին»:  :Wink: 

 Հարգանքներով

----------

Ariadna (10.02.2009), Chuk (10.02.2009), Mephistopheles (10.02.2009), Աբելյան (10.02.2009), Հայկօ (10.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անկեղծորեն զարմացած եմ: 
>  Եթե այսպիսի տողեր կարդայի գոնե մինչև մարտիմեկյան դեպքերը, ինչ որ տեղ կարող է «ըմբռնումով» մոտենայի: Բայց երկրի ներկա քաղաքական իրավիճակը, տնտեսության ուղղակի անգոյությունը, քաղկալանավորները, մարտիմեկյան զոհերը, էլ ինչ ասեմ քաղաքական հետապնդումներն ու հաշվեհարդարները, «մկային» ելույթները  կրթության վերաբերյալ, էնքան բան կա ասելու,  էս ամեն ինչը թողած ընկել եք արշակսադոյանական «Ասք մազութոյ և մալբորոն Բագրատյանի» պիեսի ազդեցության տակ: 
> 
>  Շատ ճիշտ էր նկատված, Դուք ուղղակի ցանկություն չունեք հասկանալու կամ ըմբռնելու ներկայիս ԶՏՎԱԾ , ՄԻԱԿ, ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ընդդիմությանը և նրա համախոհներին: Մեկ է ինչ էլ ասենք, Ձեզ համար Գորիսի լոբին ու քյալամի թթուն ավելի մեծ բրենդ են, քանի «գռզոյական» «Բջնին»: 
> 
>  Հարգանքներով



Նարեկո ջան, ամեն մարդ իր ձևով է հասկանում ու կատարում է իր ընտրությունը. մարդ կա որի համար 1996-ի ընտրությունից սարսափելի բան չկա ու անգամ Հոկտեմդերի 27-ն ու Մարտի 1-ը նրանց այդ մղձավանջից չեն հանում ու սթափեցնում… ի՞նչ կարող ենք ասել… ոչինչ դա իրենց արժեքային համակարգն է…  որպեսզի ավելի պատկերավոր լինի, ստորեև կցում եմ "մեր դեմքը", այն դեմքը որով մեզ դրսում ճանաչում են…կան մարդիկ որոնք խնդիր չունեն սրա հետ և դժվարանում են սրանց ալտերնատիվ գտնել

----------

Ariadna (10.02.2009), Nareco (10.02.2009), Norton (11.02.2009), Աբելյան (10.02.2009), Երվանդ (10.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (10.02.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

Օրերս Սերժ Սարգսյանն ընկել է հերթական անհեթեթ ու ծիծաղելի վիճակի մեջ, որը, ի դեպ, ցուցադրվել է մոսկովյան մի քանի հեռուստաալիքներով։ ՀԱՊԿ անդամ երկրների ղեկավարների վերջին հավաքի ժամանակ, երբ ՌԴ նախագահ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևը մեղադրանքներ է հղել միջինասիական երկրների հասցեին, Սերժ Սարգսյանը փորձել է պաշտպանել իր «շեֆին» և ռեպլիկ է բաց թողել։ Ղազախստանի նախագահ Նուրսուլթան Նազարբաևը մատի արհամարհական շարժումով իր մոտ է հրավիրել Սերժ Սարգսյանին և բարձրաձայն ասել. «Սա Ձեր համար խաղատուն չէ»։ Դրանից հետո նվաստացած Ս. Սարգսյանը գնացել և կանգնել է Մեդվեդևի կողքին, իսկ ՀԱՊԿ անդամ երկրների մյուս ղեկավարները մի լավ հռհռացել են ՀՀ նախագահի աթոռը զբաղեցնողի և վարկաբեկողի վրա։
Ժամանակ

Էս ա , իսկ դու պայքարի երկարատև մեթոդիկա ես մշակում Լեո ջան :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինչու՞ իմ մանկությունն անցավ մթության մեջ: Ինչու՞ ես օրերով երազում էի, որ գոնե մեկ ժամով էլեկտրականություն ունենանք… Հիմա կասեք պատերազմ էր, բա ի՞նչ ես ուզում: Բա մազու՞թը: Ծեծված թեմա եմ ասում, չէ՞: Բայց ախր փաստ է, փաստ, որ այդ ծավալի մազութը բավարար էր, որ Հանրապետությունում օրվա գոնե մեծ մասը էլեկտրականություն լիներ:  Է՜հ, որ շարունակվեմ, կշարունակվի...


*Լեո դե Գրան* ջան. քո մանկությունը անցավ մթության մեջ, որ տանկերի տակ չանցնի: Ու խնդրում եմ հիշիր, որ մենակ քո մանկությունը չի մութուցուրտ եղել, այլ քո բոլոր տարեկիցներինը, ու քո ապրած ձմեռը իմ ու շատ շատերի ապրած ձմեռվանից սառը չէր, ոչ էլ քո չնայած մուլտերն էին իմ չնայածներից ուրախ: Ու հա՛, հենց կասե՛մ. բա պատերա՛զմ էր: Դու պիտի որ գոնե մոտավոր պատկերացում ունենաս, թե ի՞նչ արժի մեկ ռումբը, մեկ տանկը, մեկ ինքնաթիռը, մեկ հոգու վիրահատության ծախսը, մեկ զինվորի օրապահիկը: Ասում ես՝ մազու՞թ են ծախել: Լա՛վ են արել: Չես զգու՞մ, որ մազութի թեման արդեն շա՜տ վաղուց է՝ փակել են: Գիտե՞ս՝ ինչու. որովհետև այդ հանելուկի պատասխանը բացարձակապես ոչ ոքի ձեռք չի տա հրապարակել: Որովհետև միջազգային օգնությունը, պայմանագրերով ստորագած-ստացած բնամթերքը, ֆինանսական աջակցությունները ռազմական նպատակներով օգտագործելը արգելվում է: Ու դա ստվեր է ո՛չ միայն նախկինների, այլև ներկաների ու ապագաների վրա էլ. նրանց վրա էլ, ովքեր մազութը տալիս էին ու նրանց վրա էլ, ումից զենքը առնում էին: Կարծում ես ՝ եթե էդ փողը գրպանված լիներ, հիմա «պատախանատու ալիքները» առավոտից իրիկուն, սազը ձեռքներին դա չէի՞ն ողբա: Մի քավության նոխազ չէի՞ն գտնի: Մի պապկա ավել կարելուց էլ հեշտ բա՞ն: Արշակ Սադոյանին դուխ չէի՞ն տա (կարող է նույնիսկ մի 5000 ձայն էլ ողորմային ընտրությունների ժամանակ): Կնիկ եք ուզում, չբեր եք ուզում, բանն էլ հետ եք ուզում, եղբայրնե՛ր ջան: ԽՍՀՄ-ը տրաքեց, վերևից եկող փողերը կորան, վերևում պահած փողերը կորան, աշխատատեղերը կորան, հսկայական շուկան կորավ, երկրաշարժ, շրջափակում, փախստականների հսկայական հոսք, հա՛, պատերա՛զմ եղավ, բա ի՞նչ էիք ուզում, կաթով ու շամպայնով վաննանե՞ր: Հա՛, միշտ էլ կարող էր ավելի լավ լինել, քան էր, միշտ էլ եղել են չօգտագործված հնարավորություններ, սխալներ, տականքներ, բայց ախր պետք չի՛ սա աբսոլյուտիզմի հասցնել:

Հիմա սովածներ չկա՞ն, *Լեո դե Գրան*: Գյումրիում հիմա բոլորը դղյակներում ե՞ն ապրում: Բոլո՞ր կռված տղեքը հիմա սիգարետի փող ունեն: Բա ինչու՞ տասնհինգ տարվա հնության մազութը տեսնում ես, 2008-ի արտադրության 2009-ի վաճառքի S-class Մերսեդեսների նախիրը չես տեսնում: Ամեն մեկը յոթանասուն հազար դոմիկի գնի ամառանոցները չես տեսնում: Պաշտոնյաների՝ իրենց հալալ աշխատավարձերով առած «հյուսիսային» անծայրածիր բնակարանները չես տեսնում: Գիտե՛մ, իրենց էլ ես դեմ: Բոլորին դեմ ես: Նախկիններին՝ որովհետև «իմացանք», ներկաներին՝ որովհետև «գիտենք», գալիքներին՝ որովհետև «եթե իմանանք»: Իսկ մինչև ե՞րբ: Կյանքիդ քսաներեք (անձնագրովդ դատելով) տարիներն արդեն սպասել ես, դեռ երկա՞ր ես պատրաստվում սպասել: Ու մի բան էլ. համաձայն եմ, միշտ էլ «լավից լավը» կա, բայց մեզ հիմա «վատից լավն» է պետք: Պատրանքներով ապրել պետք չէ. յուրաքանչյուր սթափ դատող մարդու համար պարզ է, որ այս պահին ընտրությունը կոնկրետ երկուսի միջև է, քանի որ մնացած հարվածային երաժշտական գործիքներն իրենցից այլևս ոչ մի բան չեն ներկայացնում: Դու հիմա ի՞նչ ես ընտրում:

----------

dvgray (10.02.2009), Gayl (02.03.2011), Kita (10.02.2009), Nareco (10.02.2009), Norton (11.02.2009), Աբելյան (10.02.2009), Ձայնալար (10.02.2009), Նորմարդ (10.02.2009), Սելավի (10.02.2009), Քամի (10.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> *Լեո դե Գրան* ջան. քո մանկությունը անցավ մթության մեջ, որ տանկերի տակ չանցնի: Ու խնդրում եմ հիշիր, որ մենակ քո մանկությունը չի մութուցուրտ եղել, այլ քո բոլոր տարեկիցներինը, ու քո ապրած ձմեռը իմ ու շատ շատերի ապրած ձմեռվանից սառը չէր, ոչ էլ քո չնայած մուլտերն էին իմ չնայածներից ուրախ: Ու հա՛, հենց կասե՛մ. բա պատերա՛զմ էր: Դու պիտի որ գոնե մոտավոր պատկերացում ունենաս, թե ի՞նչ արժի մեկ ռումբը, մեկ տանկը, մեկ ինքնաթիռը, մեկ հոգու վիրահատության ծախսը, մեկ զինվորի օրապահիկը: Ասում ես՝ մազու՞թ են ծախել: Լա՛վ են արել: Չես զգու՞մ, որ մազութի թեման արդեն շա՜տ վաղուց է՝ փակել են: Գիտե՞ս՝ ինչու. որովհետև այդ հանելուկի պատասխանը բացարձակապես ոչ ոքի ձեռք չի տա հրապարակել: Որովհետև միջազգային օգնությունը, պայմանագրերով ստորագած-ստացած բնամթերքը, ֆինանսական աջակցությունները ռազմական նպատակներով օգտագործելը արգելվում է: Ու դա ստվեր է ո՛չ միայն նախկինների, այլև ներկաների ու ապագաների վրա էլ. նրանց վրա էլ, ովքեր մազութը տալիս էին ու նրանց վրա էլ, ումից զենքը առնում էին: Կարծում ես ՝ եթե էդ փողը գրպանված լիներ, հիմա «պատախանատու ալիքները» առավոտից իրիկուն, սազը ձեռքներին դա չէի՞ն ողբա: Մի քավության նոխազ չէի՞ն գտնի: Մի պապկա ավել կարելուց էլ հեշտ բա՞ն: Արշակ Սադոյանին դուխ չէի՞ն տա (կարող է նույնիսկ մի 5000 ձայն էլ ողորմային ընտրությունների ժամանակ): Կնիկ եք ուզում, չբեր եք ուզում, բանն էլ հետ եք ուզում, եղբայրնե՛ր ջան: ԽՍՀՄ-ը տրաքեց, վերևից եկող փողերը կորան, վերևում պահած փողերը կորան, աշխատատեղերը կորան, հսկայական շուկան կորավ, երկրաշարժ, շրջափակում, փախստականների հսկայական հոսք, հա՛, պատերա՛զմ եղավ, բա ի՞նչ էիք ուզում, կաթով ու շամպայնով վաննանե՞ր: Հա՛, միշտ էլ կարող էր ավելի լավ լինել, քան էր, միշտ էլ եղել են չօգտագործված հնարավորություններ, սխալներ, տականքներ, բայց ախր պետք չի՛ սա աբսոլյուտիզմի հասցնել:
> 
> Հիմա սովածներ չկա՞ն, *Լեո դե Գրան*: Գյումրիում հիմա բոլորը դղյակներում ե՞ն ապրում: Բոլո՞ր կռված տղեքը հիմա սիգարետի փող ունեն: Բա ինչու՞ տասնհինգ տարվա հնության մազութը տեսնում ես, 2008-ի արտադրության 2009-ի վաճառքի S-class Մերսեդեսների նախիրը չես տեսնում: Ամեն մեկը յոթանասուն հազար դոմիկի գնի ամառանոցները չես տեսնում: Պաշտոնյաների՝ իրենց հալալ աշխատավարձերով առած «հյուսիսային» անծայրածիր բնակարանները չես տեսնում: Գիտե՛մ, իրենց էլ ես դեմ: Բոլորին դեմ ես: Նախկիններին՝ որովհետև «իմացանք», ներկաներին՝ որովհետև «գիտենք», գալիքներին՝ որովհետև «եթե իմանանք»: Իսկ մինչև ե՞րբ: Կյանքիդ քսաներեք (անձնագրովդ դատելով) տարիներն արդեն սպասել ես, դեռ երկա՞ր ես պատրաստվում սպասել: Ու մի բան էլ. համաձայն եմ, միշտ էլ «լավից լավը» կա, բայց մեզ հիմա «վատից լավն» է պետք: Պատրանքներով ապրել պետք չէ. յուրաքանչյուր սթափ դատող մարդու համար պարզ է, որ այս պահին ընտրությունը կոնկրետ երկուսի միջև է, քանի որ մնացած հարվածային երաժշտական գործիքներն իրենցից այլևս ոչ մի բան չեն ներկայացնում: Դու հիմա ի՞նչ ես ընտրում:


Հայկօ ջան, բոլոր փաստարկներդ լուրջ են ու անհերքելի: Ու հատկապես ճիշտ ես նկատել` ես դեմ եմ և՛ նախկիններին, և՛ ներկաներին: Ես միայն մի բան եմ ուզում՝ ուզում եմ ապրել համերաշխ երկրում: Չեմ ուզում ջարդի, սպանդի ու ատելության մթնոլոտ:

----------

Լուսաբեր (10.02.2009), Հայկօ (22.05.2009), Ձայնալար (10.02.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ ջան, բոլոր փաստարկներդ լուրջ են ու անհերքելի: Ու հատկապես ճիշտ ես նկատել` ես դեմ եմ և՛ նախկիններին, և՛ ներկաներին: Ես միայն մի բան եմ ուզում՝ ուզում եմ ապրել համերաշխ երկրում: Չեմ ուզում ջարդի, սպանդի ու ատելության մթնոլոտ:


Ինչպես և յուրաքանչյուր նորմալ մարդ:

----------

Norton (11.02.2009), Ձայնալար (10.02.2009), Նորմարդ (10.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Հայկօ ջան, բոլոր փաստարկներդ լուրջ են ու անհերքելի: Ու հատկապես ճիշտ ես նկատել` ես դեմ եմ և՛ նախկիններին, և՛ ներկաներին: Ես միայն մի բան եմ ուզում՝ ուզում եմ ապրել համերաշխ երկրում: Չեմ ուզում ջարդի, սպանդի ու ատելության մթնոլոտ:


Լեո, բա ասում ես, որ ուզում ես քեզ ապացուցենք: Տեսնու՞մ ես, որ էդպես չի: Հակառակը՝ դու ես ուզում ապացուցել, փակուղի մտցնել մեզ: Այլ կերպ ես պարզապես չեմ կարող բնութագրել երևեույթը, երբ կամայական քաղաքական քննարկման ժամանակ նորից գալիս են ու հասնում կոտրված տաշտակ «մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներին», «մազութի գործին»: Որ սրանք փուչիկներ են, դա պարզ է: Օրինակ մազութի գործը հիշի, թե ոնց փուչիկի նման պայթեց: Այդ մասին Արշակ Սադոյանն էր շուխուռ գցել, հիշում ես, հետո հասավ մինչև պատկան մարմիններ ու... ձայնը կտրեց, գործը փուչիկի պես պայթեց: Իսկ թե էդ մազութի շնորհիվ քանի մարտ ենք հաղթել՝ թողնում եմ միայն ու միայն տրամաբանող մարդկանց իրենք-իրենց համար վերլուծությանը: 

Մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներ... Հիշում եմ, լավ եմ հիշում: Հիշում եմ, թե ոնց էինք տաս և ավելի կիլոմետր ոտով քայլում հորս ու քեռուս հետ՝ իրանց փեշից կպած, աշխարհի եսիմ որ ծերից մի քիչ նավթ բերել՝ տունը տաքացնելու համար: Հիշում եմ, որ մեկ է՝ մրսում էինք: Հիշում եմ, թե ոնց էր հարևանությունը հավաքվում մեր տանը լոտո խաղալու մթության մեջ, շատ բան եմ հիշում: Է հետո՞:

Իսկ դու ուրիշ բան հիշի մի պահ.
- Ծայրահեղ դժվար պայմաններում հաղթում ենք պատերազմում,
- Տարածաշրջանում առաջին պետությունն ենք լինում, որ լուծում է նույն հոսանքի խնդիրը,
- Անգամ կատարյալ շրջափակման մեջ կատարյալ սովի չենք մատնվում ու ըստ էության տարածաշրջանում ամենաշուտը տնտեսապես ոտքի կանգնողն ենք լինում,
- Դիվանագիտական հաղթանակներ արտաքին քաղաքանությունում,
- ...

Գիտե՞ս, թե ինչի կետեր դրեցի: Որտև էս պահին դա չի կարևորը՝ ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես որ քո գրած սրտաճմլիկ տողերը չեն կարևորը: Որտև կա ապագա ու մեզ պետք է էդ ապագային գնալ: Պետք չէ ապրել մանուկ ժամանակ հեծանիվ չունեցած ու հիսուն տարեկանում հեծանիվ երազողի պես, պետք է կտրուկ քայլ անել: 

Ասում ես՝ չեմ վստահում:
Ասում եմ՝ ոչ մեկին չեմ վստահում ու չեմ վստահելու:

Չի լինելու նենց քաղաքական ուժ կամ քաղաքական գործիչ, որի ասած ամեն բառին հավատալու եմ, որին համարելու եմ, որ եկել է ոչ թե իր «անձնական շահերի», այլ զուտ երկրի համար: Ուրեմն ինչ անենք:

Կա երկու տարբերակ.
*Տարբերակ 1.* Գնում ենք տնտեսական որևէ խանութ, առնում ենք որակյալ բահ, գնում ենք գերեզմանատուն ու ինքներս մեր ձեռքով մեր համար գերեզման ենք փորում:
*Տարբերակ 2.* Հասկանում ենք, որ վիճակից դուրս գալու համար որպես սկիզբ փոփոխություն է պետք: Անգամ ձեռ է տալիս ավելի սարսափելի անձով ու թիմով փոխելը, միայն թե մի խմբից իշխանությունը անցնի մյուս խմբի ձեռքը, որպեսզի ստանանք հնարավորություն մյուս քայլերն անելու:

Չեղավ առաջին քայլը, երկրորդ քայլը պարզապես բացառվում է, որ լինի: Անհնար է: Չեղավ շարժումն ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանական ընդդիմությունը, իշխանությունը ավելի ու ավելի է խորացնելու իր դիրքերն, ընդարձակելու արմատները, տնավորվելու ու դառնա «անհաղթահարելի»: ՄԻԱԿ ուժը, որ աստիճանական ռեզոնանսով ինչ-որ չափով այդ իշխանության հիմքերը թուլացրել է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գլխավորած Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն է: Այլ ճշմարտություն այստեղ գոյություն չունի, չի կարող ունենալ:

Կա փաստ. Ժողովրդի մեծ զանգված կարողացել է հետևում թողնել անցյալի վատ հուշերն ու ապրել ապագայի հույսով ու այդ մարդիկ այսօր պատրաստ են փոխել իրենց երկիրը: Դա մենք ենք: Դա այն մարդիկ են, ովքեր գնում են Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գլխավորած Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հետևից: Այն մարդը, ով կասի, որ ինքն ավելի իրատես ու ազգասեր կամ հայրենասեր է, կամ ավելի լավ է պատկերացնում ապագան ու իր վերլուծություններն ավելի ճիշտ են, քան ՀԱԿ հետևից գնացող մարդիկ, կասեմ, որ գլուխը պատին է տալիս: Այո՛, կասեմ, որովհետև շարժման շարքերում տեսնում եմ այնպիսի հզոր մարդկանց, անալիտիկի մտքի տեր, վերլուծող, տրամաբանող, միաժամանակ համեստ ու սառնասիրտ (խոսքը շարժման շարքային մասնակիցների, այլ ոչ վերնախավի մասին է), որ ով որ այդպես ինքնագոհ կասի, որ նրանցից շատ է հասկանում, պարզապես կասեմ՝ գլուխդ պատին ես տալիս:

Կա քաղաքական ուժ ու դա Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն է: Նրա մեջ մտնում են պատեհապաշտներ ու մտնում են ազնիվ մարդիկ, շատ-շատերը, այդ թվում՝ վերնախավում: Անուններ չեմ ուզում տալ: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ ցանկացած քաղաքական ուժի մեջ էլ պատեհապաշտներ եղել են, կան ու կլինեն: Անհնար է որ չլինեն: Ու նրանց առկայությամբ պայքարին չմիանալը պայմանավորելը, այլ բան չէ, քան ինքնախաբեություն:

Ինչու՞ միանալ այս շարժմանը.
- Անհրաժեշտ է փոփոխություն, իսկ այս ուժն ունակ է դա անել, այլ տարբերակ չկա փոփոխություն անելու,
- Որովհետև այս շարժման մեջ ներգրավված են հասարակության ամենատարբեր շերտեր, այդ թվում տարիքային, սեռային, կրրթական ցենզով, զբաղեցրած դիրքով, անգամ ազգությամբ, գաղափարական հայացքներով, կրոնով և այլն,  իսկ երբ այսքան տարբեր մարդիկ միանում են իրար, դա նշանակում է, որ միավորման համար կա կենսական անհրաժեշտություն ու այդքանը միասին չէին կարող սխալվել,
- Որովհետև որքան էլ չսիրենք այն ղեկավարող քաղաքական գործիչներին, ապա նվազագույնը ինքներս մեզ խաբած կլինենք, եթե չընդունենք, որ նրանք հրաշալի քաղաքական գործիչներ են, որ նրանք ունեն հզոր վերլուծական միտք ու ի տարբերություն շատ ու շատ ուրիշ քաղ. գործիչների ունակ են կազմակերպել ու մինչև վերջ հասցնել այս շարժումը,
և այլն:

Ցանկացած «մութ ու ցուրտ» տարվա հիշեցման հաջորդ փորձ համարելու եմ հասարակ դեմագոգիա ու սադրանք, կարևոր բաներից սրտաճմլիկի վրա մարդկանց ուշադրությունը շեղելու փորձ, համարելու եմ, որ չկա քաղաքական կամք քաղաքական քննարկում անցկացնելու, համարելու եմ, որ ընդամենը խոսակցությունը փակուղի մտցնելու փորձ է:

Առաջարկում եմ հետևել հետևյալ երեք կայքերին.
http://www.levonpresident.am
http://www.payqar.org
http://www.nikolpashinyan.com

Մասնավորապես առաջարկում եմ կարդալ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթներն ու վերլուծությունները, նրա նախընտրական ծրագիրը՝ հիշելով, որ այնուամենայնիվ նախագահի ընտրությունը պետք է լինի գաղափարական, այլ ոչ թե անձնական դաշտում: Առաջարկում եմ Նիկոլի կայքում հետևել հարց ու պատասխաններին, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում հարց տալ ու ստանալ պատասխանը: 

Եվ խնդրում եմ, եթե որոշել եք, որ այս պայքարին չեք միանալու, ապա դա, բնականաբար, ձեր իրավունքն է, որքան էլ ես չհասկանամ ձեր տրամաբանությունն ու մոտիվացիան: Բայց այդ դեպքում եկեք կլինի մեր ժամանակը մի ծախսեք ձեր խոսքերով, եթե պատրաստ չեք լսելու դիմացինին և ձեր ամբողջ խնդիրը լինելու մեզ փակուղի մտցնել փորձելը, որն իրականում չի հաջողվելու:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է համերաշխ երկրում ապրելուն, ապա հավատացնում եմ, որ դա առայժմ հնարավոր չէ, քանի դեռ խաղաղ ցուցարարների վրա հարձակվում ու ծեծելով քշում են, քանի դեռ երկրում կան մի քանի տասնյակ քաղ. բանտարկյալներ, քանի դեռ կան իշխանության կողմից սպանված բազում անձինք, ում մարդասպանները բացահայտված չեն, քանի դեռ քաղաքական ակտիվիստների տներն այցելում ու սպառնում են հանրահավաքի չգնալ, քանի դեռ կարմիր բերետավորները մահակներով հարվածում ու ցրում են 18ամյա աղջկան ու 60ամյա կնոջը....

Իսկ այդ ամենի դեմն առնելու համար այսօր մենակ մի միջոց կա, այդ միջոցը չտեսնելն էլ՝ ինքնախաբեություն է:

----------

Nareco (10.02.2009), Norton (11.02.2009), Zangezur (10.02.2009), Աբելյան (10.02.2009), Հայկօ (10.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Չուկ ջան, տա Աստված, որ դու վերջում քեզ խաբված չզգաս:
Վարդերի հեղափոխության օրինակը Վրաստանում (ինչպես նաև նարնջագույն հեղափոխությունը Ուկրաինայում) մեր աչքի առաջ է: Այն ժամանակ էլ վրաց ժողովուրդը ոտքի էր կանգնել, որպեսզի Շևարնաձեից ու նրա կլանից փրկեր երկիրը: Եվ տեսար ի՞նչ եղավ: Ժողովուրդը խաբվեց: Հիմա Վրաստանում ավելի վատ վիճակ է տիրում, քան Շևարնաձեի օրոք էր: Նույնը կատարվում է նաև Ուկրաինայում:

Ես վախենում եմ, որ նույն սցենարը կրկնվի նաև Հայաստանում: 
ԼՏՊ-ն հակառուս է: Եթե մեր հարաբերությունները Ռուսաստանի հետ վատանան, ես պատկերացնում եմ` ինչպիսի վտանգների առջև ենք մենք կանգնելու: Առաջին հերթին հրաժեշտ ենք տալու արյան գնով ազատագրած Ղարաբաղին: Էլ չեմ խոսում Ռուսաստանում ապրող միլիոնավոր հայերի ճակատագրի ու տնտեսական բազմաթիվ վտանգների մասին:

Տա Աստված, խաբված չլինեք :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, տա Աստված, որ դու վերջում քեզ խաբված չզգաս:


Լեո, տողերդ նշանակում են գրածներիցս բացարձակապես ոչինչ չհասկանալ:

Ես չեմ կարող լինել խաբված: Որովհետև ԵԹԵ հանկարծ ու իշխանությունը փոխելուց հետո ունենանք նոր հակապետական իշխանություն, ապա շարունակելու ենք պայքարել դրա դեմ, որտև նման հնարավորության մասին գիտենք, հասկանում ենք, ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվող չենք այլ հստակ քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն ունեցող մարդիկ:

Խաբված դուք եք (ներիր անկեղծության համար), որ ինչ-ինչ մեթոդներով ձեզ կարողացել են համոզել պայքարի անարդյունքության մեջ, որ երբևէ չի կարելի լավի հասնել և այլն: Թե ինչպես եք խաբվել, չգիտեմ, լռում եմ, բայց դա ակնհայտ է:

Ես պարզապես ցավում եմ այսպիսի հիասթափություն տեսնելիս ու նոից ներիր, բայց կարծում եմ, որ ուժեղ մարդը չէր կարող նման եզրակացությունների, նման հուսահատման աստիճանի գալ:

----------

Norton (11.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես վախենում եմ, որ նույն սցենարը կրկնվի նաև Հայաստանում: 
> ԼՏՊ-ն հակառուս է: Եթե մեր հարաբերությունները Ռուսաստանի հետ վատանան, ես պատկերացնում եմ` ինչպիսի վտանգների առջև ենք մենք կանգնելու: Առաջին հերթին հրաժեշտ ենք տալու արյան գնով ազատագրած Ղարաբաղին: Էլ չեմ խոսում Ռուսաստանում ապրող միլիոնավոր հայերի ճակատագրի ու տնտեսական բազմաթիվ վտանգների մասին:


Էս միտքը չէի կարդացել  :Shok: 
Ուխքի արի, Լեո, ինչի՞ց ես խոսում:
Դեռ մի կողմ թողնենք, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն իրականում հավասարաչափ քաղաքականություն տանող գործիչ է: Հիմա դրան չանդրադառնանք, դա ապացուցված բան է:

Հիմա գանք Ղարաբաղին, 
Զարթնիր, Լեո՛, մռնիմ քեզի, 
Զարթնիր ու նայիր, թե հիմա ինչ է կատարվում Ղարաբաղի հարցում ու հետո խոսիր:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Չուկ ջան, տա Աստված, որ դու վերջում քեզ խաբված չզգաս:
> Վարդերի հեղափոխության օրինակը Վրաստանում (ինչպես նաև նարնջագույն հեղափոխությունը Ուկրաինայում) մեր աչքի առաջ է: Այն ժամանակ էլ վրաց ժողովուրդը ոտքի էր կանգնել, որպեսզի Շևարնաձեից ու նրա կլանից փրկեր երկիրը: Եվ տեսար ի՞նչ եղավ: Ժողովուրդը խաբվեց: Հիմա Վրաստանում ավելի վատ վիճակ է տիրում, քան Շևարնաձեի օրոք էր: Նույնը կատարվում է նաև Ուկրաինայում:
> 
> Ես վախենում եմ, որ նույն սցենարը կրկնվի նաև Հայաստանում: 
> ԼՏՊ-ն հակառուս է: Եթե մեր հարաբերությունները Ռուսաստանի հետ վատանան, ես պատկերացնում եմ` ինչպիսի վտանգների առջև ենք մենք կանգնելու: Առաջին հերթին հրաժեշտ ենք տալու արյան գնով ազատագրած Ղարաբաղին: Էլ չեմ խոսում Ռուսաստանում ապրող միլիոնավոր հայերի ճակատագրի ու տնտեսական բազմաթիվ վտանգների մասին:
> 
> Տա Աստված, խաբված չլինեք


Լեո ջան, ես քո փոխարեն չէի պնդի, թե Վրացիներն ու Ուկրաինացիները մեզանից լավ վիճակում չեն: Էդ երկրներում դեռ շատ խնդիրներ կան, բայց ժողովուրդը բավական ուժ ունի կամքը թելադրելու՝ մի 10 քայլ մեզանից առաջ են, ռուսաստանից էլ հայհայ ա պոկվում  են ինտեգրվեն Եվրոպային ու կանեն, ինչքան էլ, որ ռուսաստանը խանգարի: Իսկ մենք հաստատուն քայլերով գլորվում ենք դեպի խորհրդային միություն  :Bad:  Ու եթե հիմա հակառուս չլինենք, Արցախն էլ կկորցնենք, Հայաստանն էլ հետը:

----------

Norton (11.02.2009)

----------


## Քամի

> Ժողովրդական կուսակցության նախագահ Տիգրան Կարապետյանը դիմել է Երևանի քաղաքապետ Երվանդ Զախարյանին փետրվարի 28-ին, ժամը 17-ից 19-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում քաղաքապետարանին հարող տարածքում մարտի մեկի զոհերի հիշատակին նվիրված մոմավառություն անցկացնելու խնդրանքով։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է ԺԿ գրասենյակը։


թերթ

----------


## Chuk

Քանի որ թեմայում նկատվում են հակալևոնականներ ( :Jpit: ), ապա ուզում եմ փոքր ինչ շեղվելով մի նյութ տեղադրել Պասկևիչյան Տիգրանի կողմից.




> Հիասթափություններ
> 
> Ընդգծված հակալեւոնականներին ես հասկանում եմ: Դժվար է սպասումներ ունենալն ու հիասթափություններ ապրելը: Իսկ հիասթափություններն անցած տասնվեցուկես ամսվա ընթացքում քիչ չեն եղել: Մեկ հոդվածի մեջ բոլորին դժվար է անդրադառնալ, կփորձեմ ներկայացնել դրանցից ամենակարեւորները, որոնք, ինչպես երեւում է, խլել են հակալեւոնականների քունն ու հանգիստը:
> 
> Հիասթափություն N1: -Լեւոնին չեն ընդունի, Լեւոնին չեն ների,-այսպես էին կարծում հակալեւոնականները 2007-ի սեպտեմբերին նախորդող ժամանակաշրջանում, երբ խոսվում էր Հանրապետության առաջին նախագահի հնարավոր վերադարձի մասին: Ինչպես տեսանք, սուլոցներ չեղան, փտած պոմիդորներ ու նեխած ձվեր չնետվեցին հրաժարյալ նախագահի ուղղությամբ: Պետք է խոստովանել, սակայն, որ առաջին նախագահի դիմավորումը բավական զուսպ էր, մի քիչ կասկածոտ, զուրկ ավելորդ հուզականությունից եւ ամբոխային տրամադրություններից: Այսպես էր, որովհետեւ մարդիկ չգիտեին, թե ինչ է ասելու նա եւ նա չգիտեր, թե ինչպես է ընդունվելու իր ասելիքը: Հոկտեմբերի 26-ի հանրահավաքը, որն առաջին զանգվածային միջոցառումն էր, ամեն ինչ տեղը գցեց` Տեր-Պետրոսյանը եկել էր խոսելու այն ամենի մասին, ինչը վերջին տասը տարում մնացել էր չխոսված: Հոկտեմբերի 26-ին կայացավ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի եւ ժողովրդի առաջին երկխոսությունը եւ, իմ տպավորությամբ, ժողովուրդն ընկալման բացառիկ ունակություն դրսեւորեց:
> 
> Հիասթափություն N2: -Լեւոնի համախմբած ուժերը շատ արագ կհիասթափվեն եւ կցրվեն,-այսպես էին կարծում հակալեւոնականները 2007-ի սեպտեմբերին հաջորդող ժամանակաշրջանում: Բավական էր նկատել միայն, որ առաջին նախագահի շուրջ հավաքված ուժերը երբեւէ չէին սատարել Քոչարյանին, եւ ամեն ինչ միանգամից պարզ կդառնար: Մինչեւ 2007-ի նոյեմբերի վերջը Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կոալիցիան բաց էր բոլոր ցանկացողների համար: Նա ինքն էլ առաջարկում էր մինչ այդ չմիավորված բոլոր ուժերին միանալ` պայմանով, որ ինքը երեք տարի անց կհեռանա` կազմակերպելով ազատ եւ արդար ընտրություններ: Քաղաքական ուժերը չմիացան, որովհետեւ կաշկանդված էին նախկինում ձեռք բերված կամ ապագայում ձեռք բերվելիք պայմանավորվածություններով: Չմիացան` աչքի առաջ ունենալով անգամ վերացման վտանգը: Համախմբումը պահպանվեց: Մինչեւ այսօր էլ պահպանվում է` խորագույն հիասթափություն պատճառելով հակալեւոնականներին:
> 
> Հիասթափություն N3: -Կռված տղերքը չեն ների Լեւոնի 98-ի պարտվողականությունը,-այսպես էին կարծում հակալեւոնականները 2007-ի սեպտեմբերին նախորդող եւ հաջորդող ժամանակաշրջաններում: Որ երկրապահից ինչ-որ մարդիկ կմիանան, չէին կասկածում` կապելով Վազգեն Սարգսյանի հետ, բայց որ երկրապահն ամբողջությամբ կանցնի պարտվողական Լեւոնի կողմը, մտքներով անգամ չէին անցկացնում: Այսպես մտածող հակալեւոնականների հիասթափությունը կատարյալ դարձավ, երբ քաղբանտարկյալներ Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանն ու Վարդան Մալխասյանը աջակցություն հայտնեցին Տեր-Պետրոսյանի սկսած շարժմանը: Որ նրանք նախկին դաշնակցականներ էին, դա մի կերպ մարսվեց, անհասկանալի մնաց, որ պարտվողական գործչին միանում են ազատագրված տարածքների պաշտպանները:
> ...

----------


## Chuk

> *ՈՍՏԻԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. ՚ԴՐԱՆՔ ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Ի ՀԵՏ ԿԱՊ ՉՈՒՆԵՆՙ*
> 
> [15:50] 10 Փետրվարի, 2009
> 
> Այս օրերին հաճախ երեւանցիները ականատես են լինում վահաններով եւ մահակներով ոստիկանների զինավարժությունների: Ինչպես Հայ ազգային Կոնգրեսն, այնպես էլ ՚Ա1+ՙ-ն ահազանգեր են ստանում քաղաքացիներից, որ Հայաստանի տարբեր մարզերից Երեւան են բերվում պարեկապահակային գնդի ոստիկաններ, որոնք անցնում են որոշակի վերապատրաստում` օրինակ Քանաքեռում:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ մարտի 1-ին նախատեսված է ընդդիմության հանրահավաք-երթ` ի հիշատակ մեկ տարի առաջ զոհվածների: Եվ մարդկանց մոտ մտավախություն է առաջացել, որ զորքերի վերապատրաստումը խիստ կոնկրետ նպատակ ունի:
> 
> ՀՀ Ոստիկանության մամուլի եւ հասարակայնության հետ կապերի վարչության պետ Սայաթ Շիրինյանը ՚Ա1+ՙ-ին պարզաբանեց. ՚՚Ոստիկանության ծառայության մասինՙ օրենքով նախատեսված է. որ կրտսեր խումբը ուսումնական կենտրոնում վերապատրաստվի: Դրանք սովորական դասընթացներ են, եւ մարտի 1-ի հետ բացարձակապես կապ չունենՙ:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Հա, դե մենք գիտենք, որ մյուս հանրահավաքներին դրսից որևէ մեկը «չի բերվել»  :Jpit:

----------


## Արտիստ

Ես նոր ռագադկա ունեմ, ինչքան ուզում են թող պարապեն:

Ժողովուրդ ենքան խնդալուա ես հանրահավաք թույլ տալու չտալու պրոցեսները չեք պատկերացնում: :LOL: 

Չեն հասկանում որ թքած ունենք....

----------


## Աբելյան

> Չուկ ջան, տա Աստված, որ դու վերջում քեզ խաբված չզգաս:
> Վարդերի հեղափոխության օրինակը Վրաստանում (ինչպես նաև նարնջագույն հեղափոխությունը Ուկրաինայում) մեր աչքի առաջ է: Այն ժամանակ էլ վրաց ժողովուրդը ոտքի էր կանգնել, որպեսզի Շևարնաձեից ու նրա կլանից փրկեր երկիրը: Եվ տեսար ի՞նչ եղավ: Ժողովուրդը խաբվեց: Հիմա Վրաստանում ավելի վատ վիճակ է տիրում, քան Շևարնաձեի օրոք էր: Նույնը կատարվում է նաև Ուկրաինայում:
> 
> Ես վախենում եմ, որ նույն սցենարը կրկնվի նաև Հայաստանում: 
> ԼՏՊ-ն հակառուս է: Եթե մեր հարաբերությունները Ռուսաստանի հետ վատանան, ես պատկերացնում եմ` ինչպիսի վտանգների առջև ենք մենք կանգնելու: Առաջին հերթին հրաժեշտ ենք տալու արյան գնով ազատագրած Ղարաբաղին: Էլ չեմ խոսում Ռուսաստանում ապրող միլիոնավոր հայերի ճակատագրի ու տնտեսական բազմաթիվ վտանգների մասին:


Վրաստանում ու Ուկրաինայում իշխանափոխություններ եղան, բայց ոչ հեղափոխություններ:
Մեզ հեղափոխություն ա պետք (ինչի համար, իմիջայլոց, իշխանափոխությունը պարտադիր չի):

----------


## Nareco

> Վարդերի հեղափոխության օրինակը Վրաստանում (ինչպես նաև նարնջագույն հեղափոխությունը Ուկրաինայում) մեր աչքի առաջ է: Այն ժամանակ էլ վրաց ժողովուրդը ոտքի էր կանգնել, որպեսզի Շևարնաձեից ու նրա կլանից փրկեր երկիրը: Եվ տեսար ի՞նչ եղավ: Ժողովուրդը խաբվեց: Հիմա Վրաստանում ավելի վատ վիճակ է տիրում, քան Շևարնաձեի օրոք էր: Նույնը կատարվում է նաև Ուկրաինայում:
> 
> Տա Աստված, խաբված չլինեք


Լեո', տանեմ միայն մեկ զուգահեռ. թե' ուկրաինական, թե' վրացական _(կուզե'ք իշխանափոխություն անվանեք, կուզե'ք հեղափոխություն)_, գունավորումները ունեին արևմտյան հստակ «երանգներ»` «Սորոսի» հիմնադրամ, եվրակառույցների գործուն աջակցություն, ԱՄՆ-ի հստակ դիրքորոշում, արևմտյան քողարկված հաթաթաներ և այլն: 
 Իսկ ՄԵՐ պարագայում, ամեն ինչ ՄԵԶՆՈՎ եղավ, և դա գերազանց է.  մեր շարժման մեջ ՈՉ ՄԻ օտարածին մասնիկ ու տարր չկա, մենք ու մենք ենք, չնայած տաթևիկնալբանդյանականների բոլոր ջանքերին, որ ուզում էին «արևմտյան» թեքում տային մեր շարժմանը, ապարդյուն... 

 Այնպես որ սա անձերի խնդիր չէ, սա *ՄԵՐ* խնդիրն է, ՄԵՐ ազատության խնդիրն է, իսկ այդպիսի կատեգորիաներում խաբված լինելու մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող:

----------

Norton (11.02.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Լեո', տանեմ միայն մեկ զուգահեռ. թե' ուկրաինական, թե' վրացական _(կուզե'ք իշխանափոխություն անվանեք, կուզե'ք հեղափոխություն)_, գունավորումները ունեին արևմտյան հստակ «երանգներ»` «Սորոսի» հիմնադրամ, եվրակառույցների գործուն աջակցություն, ԱՄՆ-ի հստակ դիրքորոշում, արևմտյան քողարկված հաթաթաներ և այլն: 
>  Իսկ ՄԵՐ պարագայում, ամեն ինչ ՄԵԶՆՈՎ եղավ, և դա գերազանց է.  մեր շարժման մեջ ՈՉ ՄԻ օտարածին մասնիկ ու տարր չկա, մենք ու մենք ենք, չնայած տաթևիկնալբանդյանականների բոլոր ջանքերին, որ ուզում էին «արևմտյան» թեքում տային մեր շարժմանը, ապարդյուն... 
> 
>  Այնպես որ սա անձերի խնդիր չէ, սա *ՄԵՐ* խնդիրն է, ՄԵՐ ազատության խնդիրն է, իսկ այդպիսի կատեգորիաներում խաբված լինելու մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող:


բայց մեզ մասսոնները չե՞ն օգնում :Think: 

Հ.Գ. վայ, պալիտ եղանք  :Blush:

----------


## voter

Լեո դե Գրան և մյուս ԼՏՊին ու նրա կողմնակիցներին չընդունող ընթերցողներին կարող եմ միայն խորհուրդ տալ չխառնվել - ոնց 1991-1998 թվականներին համը հանել հայաստանի քաղաքական համակարգը ու արդարության նկատմամբ ժողովրդի հավատը ոչնչացրել են, այնպես էլ թող բարի լինեն վերկանգնեն - հայ ժողովրդին պատճառած վնասների փոխհատուցման հարցն է հիմա կանգնած, եթե ոչ կաղված ԼՏՊի ու իր համակիրների վզից։

Հեղափախություն, վարդեր, նարնջագույն փաթաթաններ, տո թեկուզ ծղոտէ գլխարկներ թող կրեն, ինձ միայն հետաքեքրում է, որ ՓՉԱՑՐԱԾԻ տեղը բերեն նորմալ բան տան, հետո ինչքան ցանկանում են թող հիասթափվեն։

Մյուս կողմին խորհուրդ կտամ անիմաստ պահանջներ չդնել «բա բոլորի գործն է երկիրն վերականգնելը միացեք օգնեք» - կօգնենք ու օգնումենք նրանով, որ ՉԵՆՔ խանգարում, ոնց որ ԼՏՊն ՍՍին չի խանգարում թուրքերի հետ հարաբերությունները վերականգնի, այնպես էլ մնացած հայ ժողովուրդը, որ ոչ ՍՍերժանատական ոչ հաբՌԿիստական ոչ էլ Լևոնական է, ՉԻ խանգարում։

----------

Elmo (11.02.2009), Լեո (10.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Voter, ի տարբերություն քեզ, 96 թվականին մի շարք ընդդիմադիրներ, իրական ընդդիմադիրներ, ոչ թե «անկապ խոսողներ», որոնք այն ժամանակ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին դեմ էին, այսօր շարժման մեջ են, շարժման ակտիվիստներ են, որտև նրանք ոչ միայն քո նման զուտ խոսողներ են, այլ գաղափարական մարդիկ ու գործ անողներ: Էնպես որ քո բաժին պատասխանատվություն ուրիշի վրա մի գցի, ծիծաղելի ու ամոթալի է:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Վերջապես !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Վերջապես նորից հույս կլինի, որ հավերժ չենք փտելու այս ճահճում

 :Hands Up: 
Տեսնենք ինչ կբերի հանրահավաքների նոր փուլը  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Վերջապես !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Վերջապես նորից հույս կլինի, որ հավերժ չենք փտելու այս ճահճում
> 
> 
> Տեսնենք ինչ կբերի հանրահավաքների նոր փուլը


պատկերացրու ասեն. "հաջորդ հանրահավաքը մայիսի 31-ին" :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո դե Գրան և մյուս ԼՏՊին ու նրա կողմնակիցներին չընդունող ընթերցողներին կարող եմ միայն խորհուրդ տալ չխառնվել - ոնց 1991-1998 թվականներին համը հանել հայաստանի քաղաքական համակարգը ու արդարության նկատմամբ ժողովրդի հավատը ոչնչացրել են, այնպես էլ թող բարի լինեն վերկանգնեն - հայ ժողովրդին պատճառած վնասների փոխհատուցման հարցն է հիմա կանգնած, եթե ոչ կաղված ԼՏՊի ու իր համակիրների վզից։
> 
> Հեղափախություն, վարդեր, նարնջագույն փաթաթաններ, տո թեկուզ ծղոտէ գլխարկներ թող կրեն, ինձ միայն հետաքեքրում է, որ ՓՉԱՑՐԱԾԻ տեղը բերեն նորմալ բան տան, հետո ինչքան ցանկանում են թող հիասթափվեն։
> 
> Մյուս կողմին խորհուրդ կտամ անիմաստ պահանջներ չդնել «բա բոլորի գործն է երկիրն վերականգնելը միացեք օգնեք» - կօգնենք ու օգնումենք նրանով, որ ՉԵՆՔ խանգարում, ոնց որ ԼՏՊն ՍՍին չի խանգարում թուրքերի հետ հարաբերությունները վերականգնի, այնպես էլ մնացած հայ ժողովուրդը, որ ոչ ՍՍերժանատական ոչ հաբՌԿիստական ոչ էլ Լևոնական է, ՉԻ խանգարում։


Բռավո :Hands Up:   :Clapping: Վերջապես այստեղ հանդիպեցի մի մարդու, ով երդվյալ լևոնական չէ և ում համար Լևոնը փրկության վերջին ու միակ օղակը չէ :Clapping:

----------


## Chuk

> Բռավո Վերջապես այստեղ հանդիպեցի մի մարդու, ով երդվյալ լևոնական չէ և ում համար Լևոնը փրկության վերջին ու միակ օղակը չէ


Հա, ու դուք երկուսովդ իմաստնության ակունք եք:
Ի գիտություն քեզ ինքս երդվյալ լևոնական չեմ, ինչպես և հանրահավաքներին մասնակցողների մեծ մասը: Իսկ այդպիսի տերմինոլոգիան չի զարդարում ձեզ, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես չի գցում մեր պատիվը: Ընդամենը ցույց է տալիս ձեր՝ իրականությունը մակերեսորեն պատկերացնելն ու ամենի լուրջ չվերլուծելը: 

Մի եկեք հանրահավաքի, մի մասնակցեք պայքարի, նստեք ձեր տներում ու հայհոյեք ու մեղադրեք «լևոնականներին», խնդիր չկա, այդ դեպքու՞մ ինչ գործ ունեք այս թեմայում, ինչի՞ եք մտել: Սադրելու՞, թե՞ ձեր իմաստնությունը ցույց տալու:

Ամենացավալին այն է, որ դուք կոկորդ պատռելով մեզ մեղադրելու եք ամենածանր մեղքերում մեր հաղթանակից հետո յուրաքանչյուր փոքր անհարմարությունը կամ սխալը տեսնելիս՝ առանց մտածելու, որ դրանք չեն կարող չլինել: Ինչ արած, դա էլ ձեր բեռն է միշտ լինել խոսող ու չգործող, ուրեմն շալակեք ձեր բեռն ու շարունակեք ձեր ճամփան: Այս թեմայու՞մ ինչ գործ ունեք:

հ.գ. Լեո, տեսար, նորից ապացուցվեց, որ դու չէիր ուզում, որ քեզ համոզեն: Քեզ միայն խոսել էր պետք ու մեզ փակուղի մտցնել փորձել: Չի՛ հաջողվելու  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> հ.գ. Լեո, տեսար, նորից ապացուցվեց, որ դու չէիր ուզում, որ քեզ համոզեն: Քեզ միայն խոսել էր պետք ու մեզ փակուղի մտցնել փորձել: Չի՛ հաջողվելու


Ես ուզում եմ, որ դու ինձ համոզես, ուղղակի ցավոք էնքան եմ հավատս կորցրել, որ ինձ համար չափազանց դժվար է հավատալ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ուզում եմ, որ դու ինձ համոզես, ուղղակի ցավոք էնքան եմ հավատս կորցրել, որ ինձ համար չափազանց դժվար է հավատալ:


Չես ուզում, Լեո՛, ինքնախաբեությամբ մի զբաղվիր:
Ուզող մարդը որպես մինիմում կգար հանրահավաքի, որը նաև իրազեկվելու տեղ է, որտեղ մարդիկ գալիս են ինֆորմացիա ստանալու ու վերլուծություններ լսելու: Դու չես գալիս, որտև դա քեզ պետք չի: Քեզ պետք է քրֆել ինչ-որ մեկին, քեզ պետք է լինել չհավատացող, քեզ պետք է որ քո անձնական կյանքը բարեկեցիկ լինի, այ երբ որ իմանաս որ մի տեղ կախարդական փայտիկ է դրված, կվերցնես, թափ կտաս, ու ավելի լավը կստանաս: Իսկ քանի դեռ գործ անելը, ճգնաջան ու համառ պայքարել է պետք, դու չես հավատում, չես վստահու՞մ:

Ու՞մ չես վստահում: Լևոնի՞ն: Տո չէ, ինքդ քեզ չես վստահում:
Որտև օրինակ ես չեմ գնում Լևոնի համար, գնում եմ իմ համար, ու սա իմ ու ընկերներիս պայքարն ա: Ու դու հիմա չես վստահում ինձ ու... քեզ: Մնացածը ինքնախաբեություն է, մնացածը գլուխը ջայլամի նման ավազի տակ մտցնել է, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Ընդամենը այդքանը:

----------


## Հայկօ

Էնպիսի տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ շատերը ո՛չ թե նախ մտածում են, կշռադատում ու որոշում նստել տանը, քանի որ ... և այլն, այլ նախ նստում են տանը ու հետո նո՜ր սկսում մտածել, թե ինչպե՞ս իրենց տունընստելու վրա մտածվածի ու կշռադատվածի դիմակ սոսնձեն:

----------

murmushka (11.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Էնպիսի տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ շատերը ո՛չ թե նախ մտածում են, կշռադատում ու որոշում նստել տանը, քանի որ ... և այլն, այլ նախ նստում են տանը ու հետո նո՜ր սկսում մտածել, թե ինչպե՞ս իրենց տունընստելու վրա մտածվածի ու կշռադատվածի դիմակ սոսնձեն:


Չէ՛, Հայկո ջան, կներես, բայց սա արդեն ցինիզմի է հասնում:
Արևելյան ժողովուրդների մոտ համբերությունը համարվում է արվեստ և հաջողության կարևորագույն գրավական: Իզուր չեն ասում՝ համբերությունը կյանք է…

Ձեր հիմնական սխալն այն է, որ դուք այս իրավիճակից դուրս գալու միայն մեկ ուղի ու մեկ մարդու եք տեսնում /և գումարած մեկ-երկու հրապարակ/: 
Ես չեմ ուզում լինել սխալ զորավարի մարտիկ: Նախընտրում եմ մնալ պահեստազորում, մինչև իմ իսկական հրամանատարը կհայտնվի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ՛, Հայկո ջան, կներես, բայց սա արդեն ցինիզմի է հասնում:
> Արևելյան ժողովուրդների մոտ համբերությունը համարվում է արվեստ և հաջողության կարևորագույն գրավական: Իզուր չեն ասում՝ համբերությունը կյանք է…
> 
> Ձեր հիմնական սխալն այն է, որ դուք այս իրավիճակից դուրս գալու միայն մեկ ուղի ու մեկ մարդու եք տեսնում /և գումարած մեկ-երկու հրապարակ/: 
> Ես չեմ ուզում լինել սխալ զորավարի մարտիկ: Նախընտրում եմ մնալ պահեստազորում, մինչև իմ իսկական հրամանատարը կհայտնվի:


իսկ եթե օրհասական պահ է? պատերազմում պարտվում ենք? Կրկին կսպասես քո հրամանատարին?

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ եթե օրհասական պահ է? պատերազմում պարտվում ենք? Կրկին կսպասես քո հրամանատարին?


Համենայն դեպս հաստատ չեմ միանա նրա ջոկատին, ով ինձ թիկունքից խփել է:

----------


## Chuk

> Համենայն դեպս հաստատ չեմ միանա նրա ջոկատին, ով ինձ թիկունքից խփել է:


Ուրեմն բարի ճանապարհ այս թեմայից, փառապանծ մարտիկ: Քո օրը կգա մոտավորապես 3648 տարի, 3 ամիս, 4 օր հետո, լիալուսնի ժամանակ:

Ցինիզմն այն է, որ մարդուն բացատրում են, որ անձերի պայքար չէ այստեղ, իսկ ինքը դա անտեսելով հարյուրերորդ անգամ կրկնում է իր ծեծված «լևոնի հետևից չեմ գնա» ինքնապաշտպանական նախադասությունը: Մի գնա: Ոչ մեկը քեզ չի խնդրել  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չէ՛, Հայկո ջան, կներես, բայց սա արդեն ցինիզմի է հասնում: Արևելյան ժողովուրդների մոտ համբերությունը համարվում է արվեստ և հաջողության կարևորագույն գրավական: Իզուր չեն ասում՝ համբերությունը կյանք է…  Ձեր հիմնական սխալն այն է, որ դուք այս իրավիճակից դուրս գալու միայն մեկ ուղի ու մեկ մարդու եք տեսնում /և գումարած մեկ-երկու հրապարակ/: Ես չեմ ուզում լինել սխալ զորավարի մարտիկ: Նախընտրում եմ մնալ պահեստազորում, մինչև իմ իսկական հրամանատարը կհայտնվի:


*Լեո դե Գրան*, հազար հինգ հարյուր տարի ապրելու հույս չունեմ: Պատկերացրու՝ հիմա սենց մնաց, չորս տարի հետո ՍՍ-ն վերընտրում ա ինքն իրան, ինը տարի հետո ղեկը պաս ա տալիս ՌՔ-ին, ՌՔ-ն տասնինը տարուց սահմանադրության մեջ հանրաքվեով ժառանգական իշխանության մասին օրենք ա ավելացնում ու գնա՜ց... Ու նորից եմ ասում, ես եմ ասում, *Chuk*-ն ա ասում, Շարժման կողմնակիցնեի մեծագույն մասն ա ասում. մարդիկ անձերից վե՛ր են կանգնած: Դու է՛լ դա մոռացիր: Քանի՞ անգամ կարելի է կրկնել: Եթե հանկարծ վաղը տեսնեմ, որ ԼՏՊ-ից ավելի արժանի ու ռեալ մեկը կհայտնվի քաղաքական դաշտում ու գործով կապացուցի դա, առանց կես վայրկյան վարանելու կկանգնեմ իր կողքին: Դու է՞լ կորոշես իրեն հետևել, քո կողքին էլ կկանգնեմ: Բա ո՞նց: Բա ուրիշ ի՞նչ: Բայց վաղվա՝ երկնքից ընկնող մի մեշոկ ոսկու համար էսօրվա չոր աշխատավարձիցս հաստատ չեմ հրաժարվի:

Ու ամեն հաջորդ «զորավարի» վրա էլ քեզ նման մտածող մարդկանց մեծագույն մասը մի այիբ գտնելու է: Մեկի աչքն ա ծուռ, մյուսի՝ ունքը, մեկը էս ա լափել, մյուսը էն ա ծախել, մեկի հարևանը գոմիկ էր, մյուսը պուճուր վախտ դռան զանգերը սեղմում-թռնում էր... Միշտ էլ մի թերություն կարելի է տեսնել: Բայց մենք կոնկրետ ապրում ենք հիմա ու էստեղ: Ու ես քեզ հարցնում եմ. դու համաձա՞յն ես արդյոք քո երազած «զորավարին» սպասել ա՛յս իշխանությունների օրոք: Գուցե մի փոքրիկ իշխանափոխությունից հետո՞ շարունակես սպասել, հը՞: Թե՞ սրանք քեզ ձեռ են տալիս: Էսօրվա վիճակը լավ է՞, թե՞ վատ: Ներքին ու արտաքին քաղաքականություն, ներքին ու արտաքին տնտեսություն. ընդամենը առաջարկում եմ նայել այս չորս բնագավառները: Լրիվ եղումեղր է, չէ՞:

Դու քո «զորավարին» սպասելու ժամանակ ուղղակի չես ունենա:

----------

Chuk (11.02.2009), Ծով (21.02.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Համենայն դեպս հաստատ չեմ միանա նրա ջոկատին, ով ինձ թիկունքից խփել է:


սենց ասեմ, հաստատ ինձնից շատ պատճառներ չես ունենա՝ Լևոնին չսիրելու համար: Բայց քաղաքականությաև մեջ անձնավորումը կործանարար է: Ես չեմ ուզում բացել փակագծերը, թե ինչու ես պիտի ամենաշատը Լևոնին չսիրողներից լինեի, բայց ունեմ հստակ պատճառներ

իսկ քեզ չեմ կարծում՝ թիկունքից խփել է: ԵԹե տարիքով մեծ լինեիր, կմտածեի՝ պաշտոնից է հեռացրել, քաղաքական հալածանքների է ենթարկել.... բայց էդ տարիքում ինչ թիկունքից հարվածի մասին է խոսքը?

----------


## Հայկօ

Ի դեպ՝ ես իմ ցինիզմը ըմբոշխնում եմ: Իսկ դու՞:

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ քեզ չեմ կարծում՝ թիկունքից խփել է: ԵԹե տարիքով մեծ լինեիր, կմտածեի՝ պաշտոնից է հեռացրել, քաղաքական հալածանքների է ենթարկել.... *բայց էդ տարիքում ինչ թիկունքից հարվածի մասին է խոսքը*?


Ես էս երկրում մենակ չեմ, ունեմ բարեկամներ, ընկերներ, համազատներ ու համաքաղաքացիներ:

----------


## Լեո

> Ի դեպ՝ ես իմ ցինիզմը ըմբոշխնում եմ: Իսկ դու՞:


Իսկ ես անտարբեր եմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես էս երկրում մենակ չեմ, ունեմ բարեկամներ, ընկերներ, համազատներ ու համաքաղաքացիներ:


դե այդ պատճառով էլ ասեցի՝ ունեմ հստակ պատճառներ՝ Լևոնին ամենաշատը չսիրելու համար, բայց ես մի կողմ եմ դրել դա:
Քաղաքական գործիչը առարկա է, իր, օգտագործում ես այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև չփչանա, կամ դու չհոգնես նրանից

----------


## Chuk

Նախապես ներողություն խնդրելով Լեո Դե Գրանից, շարժման համախոհ բոլոր ակումբցիներին առաջարկում եմ այսուհետ առնվազն այս թեմայում չարձագանքել Լեոյի գրառումներին, ժամանակի իզուր վատնում չունենալու, թեմայից շատ չշեղվելու և ուշադրության չարժանի երևույթներին շատ ուշադրություն չդարձնելու համար: Լեոյի նման մտածողները կան, բայց նրանք այնքան շատ չեն, որ մարտի 1-ին կայանալիք հանրահավաքի թեման լցոնենք այդ անիմաստ լեզվակռվով:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> դե այդ պատճառով էլ ասեցի՝ ունեմ հստակ պատճառներ՝ Լևոնին ամենաշատը չսիրելու համար, բայց ես մի կողմ եմ դրել դա:
> Քաղաքական գործիչը առարկա է, իր, օգտագործում ես այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև չփչանա, կամ դու չհոգնես նրանից


Աստղ ջան, կարո՞ղ ա մի օր էլ ամեն ինչ մի կողմ դնես ու սկսես ՍՍ-ին պաշտպանել :Think: 
Քո այս գրառումը միանշանակ տրամաբանական է դարձնում իմ ասածը:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իսկ ես անտարբեր եմ:


Մի վերջին հղում, *Chuk*  :Blush: :

*Լեո դե Գրան*, քեզ համար արդեն *թեմա* կա:

----------


## Լեո

> Նախապես ներողություն խնդրելով Լեո Դե Գրանից, շարժման համախոհ բոլոր ակումբցիներին առաջարկում եմ այսուհետ առնվազն այս թեմայում չարձագանքել Լեոյի գրառումներին, ժամանակի իզուր վատնում չունենալու, թեմայից շատ չշեղվելու և ուշադրության չարժանի երևույթներին շատ ուշադրություն չդարձնելու համար: Լեոյի նման մտածողները կան, բայց նրանք այնքան շատ չեն, որ մարտի 1-ին կայանալիք հանրահավաքի թեման լցոնենք այդ անիմաստ լեզվակռվով:


«Շնորհակալ եմ» Չուկ ջան: Քո կողմից շատ բարեկիրթ էր իմ կարծիքն ու համոզմունքները անիմաստ համարելը:

Հաջողություն ձեզ ձեր «պայքարում»...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, կարո՞ղ ա մի որ էլ ամեն ինչ մի կողմ դնես ու սկսես ՍՍ-ին պաշտպանել
> Քո այս գրառումը միանշանակ տրամաբանական է դարձնում իմ ասածը:


եթե մենք գտնվենք նման իրավիճակում, ու գա սրեժիկը՝ միգուցե և: Բայց մի հատ բայց կա... սերժը չունի էն գիտելիքը, էն խարիզման, էն հատկությունները, որով կարող է դեպի իր կողմը գրավել մարդկանց

----------

Mephistopheles (11.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Բավական հետաքրքիր է այսօրվա Նիկոլի հոդվածը, թեև որոշ բաների հետ համաձայն չեմ, բոլորին առաջարկում եմ կարդալ.




> *ԿԱՄՔ, ԴՈՒԽ, ՀԵՏԵՎՈՂԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
> 
> ԲՌՈՒՆՑՔՆԵՐՀայ ազգային կոնգրեսի` մարտի 1-ին կայանալիք հանրահավաքը էական սպասումներ ու ակնկալիքներ է առաջացրել հանրության շրջանում։ Ակնկալիքներ ունեն ոչ միայն Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համակիրները, այլեւ քաղաքական այս միավորման գործունեության հետ որոշակի հույսեր կապող շերտեր։ Եթե փորձենք առանձնացնել, ձեւակերպել եւ դասակարգել այդ ակնկալիքները, կպարզվի, որ դրանք կարող են ծայրահեղորեն տարբեր լինել, ընդհուպ` ուղղակի կապ չունենալ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի եւ նրա առաջադրած նպատակների հետ։ Ոմանք այդ հանրահավաքից ակնկալում են նախագահական նստավայրի գրոհ եւ իրադարձությունների զարգացման որեւէ այլ սցենար անիմաստ են համարում։ Ոմանք` սոցիալական տարբեր խմբերի ներկայացուցիչներ, ակնկալում են, որ այդ հանրահավաքը կհանգեցնի իրենց պրոբլեմների լուծմանը կամ մեղմացմանը։ Օրինակ` հանրապետության տաքսու վարորդները հույս ունեն, որ մարտիմեկյան հանրահավաքը կամ դրանից առաջ ստեղծված վիճակը իշխանություններին կստիպի իրենց դարձյալ ժամանակ տալ` սովորական պետհամարանիշերով ավտոմեքենաներով ուղեւորափոխադրումներ իրականացնելու։ Տոնավաճառների աշխատակիցները հույս ունեն, որ այդ հանրահավաքի արդյունքում կառավարությունը կրկին կմեղմացնի իր դիրքորոշումը տոնավաճառներում առեւտուր անողների հարկման մեխանիզմների հարցում։ Փակված գործարանների աշխատակիցները հույս ունեն, որ իշխանությունները, վախենալով քաղաքական իրադարձությունների հետագա լարումից, միջոցներ կձեռնարկեն` վերաբացելու համար իրենց աշխատատեղերը։ Կարճ ասած` ստեղծվել է մի վիճակ, երբ հանրության ամենալայն շերտերը շահագրգիռ են մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքով. ոմանք ուզում են, որ այդ հանրահավաքը իշխանության վերջը դառնա, իսկ ոմանք էլ ուզում են, որ իշխանությունը այդ հանրահավաքի տպավորության տակ անի գործողություններ, որ պիտի աներ, բայց չի արել այս ընթացքում։ Եւ եթե հիմք ենք ընդունում այս բազային տեղեկատվությունը, ակնհայտ է դառնում, որ բոլոր հիմքերը կան` ակնկալելու, որ մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքը լինի տպավորիչ բազմամարդ, անսպասելի բազմամարդ։ Այն, որ իշխանությունը պիտի ամեն ջանք գործադրի, որ նման բան տեղի չունենա, հասկանալի է։ Թե ինչ միջոցներ են նրանք կիրառելու կամ կիրառում այս նպատակին հասնելու համար` հայտնի է ի սկզբանե։ Ահա այս իրավիճակում շատ կարեւոր է այն մարտավարությունը, որ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը կվարի նախահանրահավաքային այս շրջանում։ Կարեւոր է, որ Կոնգրեսը հստակ ցուցադրի, որ ինքը ընդունում եւ մարսում է բոլոր այն ուղերձները, մեսիջները, որ հանրությունը հղում է իրեն։ Իսկ այդ ուղերձները, ինչպես նշեցի, բազմաթիվ են եւ բազմազան` սկսած նախագահի նստավայրի գրոհից, մինչեւ Ղարաբաղի հարց, սոցիալական բունտից` մինչեւ քաղաքացիական անհնազանդություն, հուսահատությունից` մինչեւ խանդավառություն։ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը պետք է ցուցադրի, որ բոլոր այդ ուղերձները հասել են իրեն, մարսվել են իր կողմից։ Իհարկե, սա չի նշանակում, թե Կոնգրեսը պետք է այդ ուղերձները ավտոմատ կերպով վերարտադրի կամ տրվի դրանց։ Ընդհակառակը, բոլոր այդ` ծայրահեղորեն իրարից տարբեր ուղերձները, ձգտումները պետք է խմորված երեւան մեկ խառնարանում, եւ այդպիսով Կոնգրեսը պետք է դառնա այդ ամենը հավասարակշռող, հաշտեցնող ուժ։ Հանրության այդ բազմապիսի շերտերը նաեւ պետք է հստակ արձանագրեն, որ Կոնգրեսը պատրաստ է սպասարկել այդ ցանկությունները, մղումները, իհարկե` որոշակիորեն վերաձեւակերպված, հավասարակշռված, քաղաքականացված եւ քաղաքական հարցերի վերափոխված։ Եթե այսպիսի կոնտակտ տեղի ունենա, հանրահավաքի կազմակերպչական հարցը կարելի է համարել լուծված։ Բայց այս ֆոնին շատ վտանգավոր են մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքը մեկ տարի առաջ այդ օրը տեղի ունեցած ողբերգության զոհերի հուշ-երեկոյի տրամաբանության մեջ տեղավորելու փորձերը։ Ինչ խոսք, այդ օրը պետք է հարգանքի հատուկ տուրք մատուցվի մեր զոհված եղբայրների հիշատակին, բայց նրանց հիշատակը հարգելու ցանկացած ձեւ անհեթեթ է, եթե սպանությունների հեղինակները բացահայտված չեն, իսկ որ սպանության հեղինակները այս իշխանության օրոք չեն բացահայտվելու, կարծում ենք, պարզից էլ պարզ է։ Այնպես որ, մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքը պետք է տեղավորվի ոչ թե տարելիցի, այլ քաղաքական եւ քաղաքացիական պայքարի նոր հանգրվան-հարթակի հստակ տրամաբանության մեջ։
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը այդ հանրահավաքից առաջ պետք է պատասխան ուղերձներ հղի հանրությանը։ Իսկ սա նշանակում է, մարտի 1-ի նախընթաց շրջանում Երեւանի փողոցներում կրկին պետք է լսվեն իրազեկող եւ ուղղակի իրենց քաղաքացիական խոսքը ասող ակտիվիստների ձայները։ Ընդ որում, խնդիրը տվյալ դեպքում բացարձակապես ինֆորմացիոն չէ։ Հիմա կարելի է վստահորեն ասել, որ Հայաստանի հանրության մեծագույն մասը իրազեկված է հանրահավաքին։ Եթե անգամ իրազեկված չէ` կիրազեկվի. բավական է միայն շարժման յուրաքանչյուր ակտիվիստ իր շփման միջավայրում տարածի հանրահավաքի ժամի եւ վայրի մասին տեղեկատվությունը։ Քաղաքացիական ոչ զանգվածային ակցիաները ուրիշ ուղերձ ունեն հղելու հանրությանը` հավաստիացնել, ցուցադրել, ապացուցել, որ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը ունի բավարար քաղաքական կամք, հետեւողականություն եւ, որ կարեւոր է, թերեւս` ամենակարեւորը` ունի «ԴՈՒԽ»` հանրության ամենատարբեր շերտերի քաղաքական եւ քաղաքացիական շահերը սպասարկելու, ներքաղաքական ճգնաժամի մոտալուտ հանգուցալուծմանը հասնելու համար։ Ինչ խոսք, իշխանությունները բերման են ենթարկելու ակտիվիստներին, բայց բերման ենթարկվածները հաջորդ օրը պետք է իրականացնեն նույն ակցիան, եւ այդ ակցիային պետք է միանան բազմաթիվ բերման չենթարկվածներ` բերման ենթարկվելու պատրաստակամությունը դեմքներին դաջած։ Մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքից առաջ Երեւանը պետք է ողողվի մինչեւ հարյուր հոգանոց խմբերով, որոնք միանգամայն օրինական հիմքերով մինի երթեր եւ ակցիաներ պետք է անցկացնեն մայրաքաղաքում եւ, հնարավորության դեպքում, նաեւ մոտակա մարզերում։ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը պետք է հստակ ցուցադրի, որ պատրաստ է վերստին անցնել շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքների` եթե հանրությունը այդօրինակ հստակ կամք եւ պատրաստակամություն ցուցադրի։ Հանրության անդամները, յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի` պետք է դադարեցնեն տրտնջալու գործելակերպը եւ մարտի 1-ին, թեկուզ ամենածանր փորձությունները հաղթահարելով, պետք է ներկայանան հանրահավաքի։ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը պետք հոգեբանորեն եւ տեխնիկապես պատրաստ լինի` թեկուզ հենց մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքը հընթացս շուրջօրյա գործընթացի վերածելու։ Պարտադիր չէ, որ այդ որոշումը կայացվի, բայց Կոնգրեսը պետք է այդ որոշումը կայացնելուն պատրաստ լինի հոգեբանորեն եւ տեխնիկապես, եւ որոշում չկայացնելու միակ պատճառը կարող է դառնալ քաղաքացիների պասիվությունը։ Բայց եթե քաղաքացիները համոզված լինեն, որ Կոնգրեսը ներքուստ պատրաստ է նման որոշում կայացնել, կդրսեւորեն առավելագույն ակտիվություն։ Իսկ այդ պատրաստակամությունը պետք է երեւա Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչների արտասանած ամեն բառի եւ նախադասության տակից։ Մյուս կողմից, մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքը կարող է չվերածվել շուրջօրյա միջոցառման, եթե անգամ դրա համար լինեն բոլոր պայմանները։ Բայց այդ հանրահավաքի յուրաքանչյուր մասնակից պետք է այդտեղից հեռանա հստակ համոզմունքով, որ Կոնգրեսը ունի կամք, դուխ, ուժ, վճռականություն եւ հաստատակամություն` իր առաջ դրած խնդիրները լուծելու համար։ Եւ հարթակից արտասանվող ամեն բառ, ամեն նախադասություն պետք է հենց սրա վկայությունն ու ապացույցը դառնա։ Մեր ընթացքը անկասելի է, մեր հաղթանակը անխուսափելի է. ուրեմն` պայքար, պայքար մինչեւ վերջ։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ամբողջովին կիսում եմ Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանի` փետրվարի 7-ի «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթում տպագրած հոդվածի շեշտադրումները։ Ուզում եմ նկատել միայն, որ այն պնդումը, թե Կոնգրեսում ներգրավված ուժերի գաղափարական տարաձայնությունները պետք է քննարկել ավազակապետության տապալումից հետո միայն, կարող է մի տեսակ անհանգստացնող հնչել հանրության համար։ Չեմ կարծում, սակայն, թե այստեղ անհանգստանալու բան կա, որովհետեւ ուշադիր վերլուծությունը, այնուամենայնիվ, ակնհայտ է դարձնում, որ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսում ներգրավված ուժերը չունեն անհաղթահարելի գաղափարական տարաձայնություններ` անգամ Ղարաբաղի հարցում։ Համոզմունք ունեմ, որ համատեղ պայքարի այս ժամանակաշրջանում Կոնգրեսում ներգրավված ուժերը փոխադարձաբար գաղափարական ազդեցություններ են գործել միմյանց վրա, այնպես որ` չեմ զարմանա, եթե արդյունքում բոլորին միավորող ընդհանրական գաղափարախոսություն ծնվի։ Բայց սա բոլորովին ուրիշ խոսակցություն է, որ հնարավոր կլինի վարել մարտի 1-ի խնդիրը լուծելուց հետո։ Ինչ վերաբերում է ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի` բազմիցս արտահայտած մտահոգությանը, թե Ադրբեջանը կարող է օգտվել Հայաստանում ստեղծված լարվածությունից` Ղարաբաղի հարցը ուժով լուծելու համար, այս հարցը նույնպես լուծում ունի։ Առաջին նախագահը արդեն ասել է, որ հայ-ադրբեջանական պատերազմի վերսկսման դեպքում իր քաղաքական համախոհներին կոչ կանի դադարեցնել քաղաքական պայքարը եւ նվիրվել հայրենիքի պաշտպանության գործին։ Ադրբեջանում ահագնացող ռազմաշունչ տրամադրությունների եւ այդ երկրում հնչող ռազմատենչ կոչերի ֆոնին առաջին նախագահի ասածին պետք է հետեւի երկրորդ քայլը. կարծում եմ` ամենեւին անպատեհ չի լինի, եթե Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը հենց այսօրվանից սկսի իր այն համակիրների ցուցակագրումը, ովքեր կպարտավորվեն Ղարաբաղում պատերազմի բռնկման դեպքում ոչ միայն դադարեցնել ներքաղաքական պայքարը, այլեւ որպես կամավոր մեկնել ռազմաճակատ։ Այսինքն` առաջարկում եմ հենց այսօրվանից սկսել Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի կամավորականների ցուցակների կազմումը` հնարավորության դեպքում նաեւ ջոկատների, վաշտերի, գումարտակների ձեւավորումը։ Ինքս այսպիսով անդամագրվում եմ այդ ցուցակին։ Կարծում եմ` կամավորականների այսօրինակ ցուցակի, կառույցի ձեւավորումը որոշակիորեն կփակի ադրբեջանցիների ռազմատենչ ախորժակը եւ մեզ ավելի վստահ կդարձնի մեր քաղաքացիական պայքարում. մենք ստիպված չենք լինի մեր պայքարի հետագա ընթացքը կապել Ղարաբաղի հարցի կարգավորման հետ, որովհետեւ պատրաստ կլինենք անհրաժեշտ պահի դադարեցնել ներքաղաքական պայքարը եւ արագ օգնության հասնել Ղարաբաղին. «Հայ ֆիդայի~ներ, ջան ֆիդայի~ներ` ձեր մայրե~րը ձեզ ղուրբա~ն/ Մշո սուլթան Սուրբ Կարապետ թող լինի ձեզ պահապան…»
> 
> _ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆ
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ nikolpashinyan.com

----------

Ambrosine (11.02.2009)

----------


## Մասսագետ

> սենց ասեմ, հաստատ ինձնից շատ պատճառներ չես ունենա՝ Լևոնին չսիրելու համար: Բայց քաղաքականությաև մեջ անձնավորումը կործանարար է: Ես չեմ ուզում բացել փակագծերը, թե ինչու ես պիտի ամենաշատը Լևոնին չսիրողներից լինեի, բայց ունեմ հստակ պատճառներ


Գիտե?ս ինչում ա տարբերությունը հայ ու ասենք Եվրոպացի կամ Ամերիկացի ընտրողի միջև, որ նրանք գնում ընտրում են մի մարդու, որին վստահում են ու որի քաղաքական, գաղափարական հայացքների մեջ իրենց երկիրը ավելի լավն են տեսնում, հայը ընտրում ա նրան ով ավելի մեծ շանս ունի իշխանափոխություն անելու: Տենց եղել ա և' 96-ին, և' 98-ին, և' 2003, և' 2008: Ո?վ ա ավելի ճիշտ ընտրություն անում: Փաստորեն դու երկրի ապագան պատրաստ ես հանձնել մեկին ում չես սիրում ու բնականաբար լավը չես տեսնում: 




> Քաղաքական գործիչը առարկա է, իր, օգտագործում ես այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև չփչանա, կամ դու չհոգնես նրանից


Ես համոզմունք ունեմ, որ դու սխալվում ես: Ժողովուրդը ավելի առարկա ա քաղաքական գործչի ձեռքում: Էդ, ե?րբ ժողովուրդը հոգնեց իր միապետից ու էլ չօգտագործեց: Էդ քաղաքական գործիչներն են ժողովրդին օգտագործում իրենց շահերի համար: Քո ասածը ես ուղղակի մերժում եմ:




> եթե մենք գտնվենք նման իրավիճակում, ու գա սրեժիկը՝ միգուցե և: Բայց մի հատ բայց կա... սերժը չունի էն գիտելիքը, էն խարիզման, էն հատկությունները, որով կարող է դեպի իր կողմը գրավել մարդկանց


Այ հենց սա էլ ասում եմ, դուք չեք մտածում լավ Հայաստանի մասին, դուք ռոմանտիկ եք, դուք հեղափոխություն եք ուզում: Լավ Սերժիկը չէ, եթե ընկեր Ստալի?նը գար, իսկ Հիտլե?րը, որովհետև Հիտլերը հաստատ Լևոնից շատ խարիզմա ունի, շատ գիտելիք ու էն հատկությունները, որով կարող է գրավել ժողովրդին ավելի շատ են, չէ? որ նա կարողացավ հասնել հեղափոխության: 




> Նախապես ներողություն խնդրելով Լեո Դե Գրանից, շարժման համախոհ բոլոր ակումբցիներին առաջարկում եմ այսուհետ առնվազն այս թեմայում չարձագանքել Լեոյի գրառումներին, ժամանակի իզուր վատնում չունենալու, թեմայից շատ չշեղվելու և ուշադրության չարժանի երևույթներին շատ ուշադրություն չդարձնելու համար: Լեոյի նման մտածողները կան, բայց նրանք այնքան շատ չեն, որ մարտի 1-ին կայանալիք հանրահավաքի թեման լցոնենք այդ անիմաստ լեզվակռվով:


Լեոյի նման մտածողները ինձ համար իհարկե ուրախալիորեն շատ են: Եթե դա քեզ համար ուշադրությանը անարժան ա, ինձ համար արժանի ա, որովհետև միակ մարդն էր, որ ուզում էր հասկանալ ինչի համար պիտի տենչա հեղափոխություն ու ես ուրախ եմ, որ մարդիկ գոյություն ունեն, որ էդ հարցը էս դրության մեջ իրանց տալիս են: Դու փաստորեն կարողացար այնպես անել, որ մարդուն զրկես խոսքից, կարելի ա ասել, դու մեղմ նրան հրամայեցիր լռել, քո համախոհներին էլ տանելով քո հետևից: Լեոյի նման մտածողները շատ են, բայց լռում են, հենց այսպիսի պատճառներով: Հենց էս պահը պատճառ դարձավ, որ ես գրառում անեմ նման թեմայում




> Voter, ի տարբերություն քեզ, 96 թվականին մի շարք ընդդիմադիրներ, իրական ընդդիմադիրներ, ոչ թե «անկապ խոսողներ», որոնք այն ժամանակ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին դեմ էին, այսօր շարժման մեջ են, շարժման ակտիվիստներ են, որտև նրանք ոչ միայն քո նման զուտ խոսողներ են, այլ գաղափարական մարդիկ ու գործ անողներ: Էնպես որ քո բաժին պատասխանատվություն ուրիշի վրա մի գցի, ծիծաղելի ու ամոթալի է:


Գուցե ստեղ դու շտապո?ւմ ես: Սպասի, էն ժամանակվա ընդդիմությունը Լևոնին էր դեմ, Լևոնի համակարգին, Լևոնի քաղաքականությանը: Իսկ լինելով էդ ժամանակներում Լևոնին դեմ ես մի բան եմ հասկանում, լինել կողմ ժողովրդավարությանը, լինել դեմ մենաշնորհային բիզնեսին, խոսքի սահմանափակմանը, մարդասպան ընգերներին չդատապարտողին, ընտրությունները կեղծողներին... ու թույլ տուր ասել, որ էդ մարդիկ, որոնք չեն միացել Լևոնին պահպանել են իրենց գաղափարները, իսկ որոնք միացել են ուղղակի իշխանափոխության են տենչում իշխանություն դառնալու համար: 

Ու խնդրում եմ մի խոսա նրանից, որ ստեղ անձերի պայքար չի, դու էն գլխից էլ Լևոնի կողմնակիցն ես էղել ու ուզում ա ընտրություններում "Ռուզվելտ" լիներ կամ "Վացլավ Հավել" դու մեկ ա Լևոնին էիր ընտրելու:




> հազար հինգ հարյուր տարի ապրելու հույս չունեմ: Պատկերացրու՝ հիմա սենց մնաց, չորս տարի հետո ՍՍ-ն վերընտրում ա ինքն իրան, ինը տարի հետո ղեկը պաս ա տալիս ՌՔ-ին


հազար հինգ հարյուր տարի ապրելու հույս չունե?ս: Պասը Լևոնից ա սկսվել, առաջին պասը ինքն ա տվել, մոռացե?լ ես: Ու կշարունակի պաս տալ:

----------

Լեո (11.02.2009), Ֆելո (11.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Գուցե ստեղ դու շտապո?ւմ ես: Սպասի, էն ժամանակվա ընդդիմությունը Լևոնին էր դեմ, Լևոնի համակարգին, Լևոնի քաղաքականությանը: Իսկ լինելով էդ ժամանակներում Լևոնին դեմ ես մի բան եմ հասկանում, լինել կողմ ժողովրդավարությանը, լինել դեմ մենաշնորհային բիզնեսին, խոսքի սահմանափակմանը, մարդասպան ընգերներին չդատապարտողին, ընտրությունները կեղծողներին... ու թույլ տուր ասել, որ էդ մարդիկ, որոնք չեն միացել Լևոնին պահպանել են իրենց գաղափարները, իսկ որոնք միացել են ուղղակի իշխանափոխության են տենչում իշխանություն դառնալու համար:
> 
> Ու խնդրում եմ մի խոսա նրանից, որ ստեղ անձերի պայքար չի, դու էն գլխից էլ Լևոնի կողմնակիցն ես էղել ու ուզում ա ընտրություններում "Ռուզվելտ" լիներ կամ "Վացլավ Հավել" դու մեկ ա Լևոնին էիր ընտրելու:


Հով ջան, ինձ «քո» տեսակետը ու «գաղափարները» վաղուց են ծանոթ, հեծանիվ չենք հայտնագործում: Հա՛, ես էն գլխից էլ, էն պահից սկսած որ ունակ էի քաղաքականության մեջ ինչ-որ բան հասկանալ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գաղափարակիցն եմ եղել: Ի դեպ այդ գիտակցությունն իմ մոտ եղել է 96-ից շատ հետո: Մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ 96-ին եթե ես քաղաքականապես հասուն մարդ լինեի, ես Լևոնին դեմ կլինեի... շատ մեծ է: Սակայն այսօր 96-թ չէ: Այսօր 2008-ն է ու կա իրողություն, որից պետք է ազատվել, էս բլա-բլա, լյա-լյա, լյու-լյուները շատ ենք լսել;

Բազմիցս եմ բնութագրել ձեզ, հիմա կմեջբերեմ ձեր մասին ասածս մեկ այլ թեմայում, որը խիստ սազական է ու գրառմանդ որպես արձագանք պետք է.



> Ընդհանրապես կսահմանեմ անձապաշտություն ու անձնատացություն հասկացություններ: Սրանցից մեկը այն է, երբ որ ինչ-որ անձի պաշտում ես, կուռք ես սարքում, հակառակ դեպքն է, երբ ատում ես, դարձնում քո իդեա ֆիքս թշնամին, նողկանքի առարկան: Սակայն իրականում սրանք լրիվ նույն երևույթն են:
> 
> Սրանք երկուսն էլ այն անձինք են, ովքեր ողջ պրագմատիկ դաշտը իսպառ բացառելով զբաղվում են կոնկրետ անձերի խնդիրներով, ամեն ինչ պայմանավորում այդ անձերի ով կամ ինչը լինելով, արած քայլերով, խարիզմայի առկայությամբ կամ բացակայությամբ, ժպիտի հաճելի կամ տհաճ լինելով: Սրանք քաղաքական դաշտը բաժանում են աստվածների ու սատանաների, իսպառ բացառելով խնդրի քննարկումը, դիտարկումը, տրամաբանությունը, վերլուծությունը, սառը հաշվարկները և այլն:
> 
> Չի կարող անձատյաց լինել այն անձը, ով չունի անձնապաշտության հակում և հակառակը: Ի պատիվ մեր շարժման պետք է ասեմ, որ թեև մեր շարքերում կան այսպիսի բնութագիրներ ունեցողներ, բայց մեծամասնությանը խորթ են այս հատկանիշները, նրանք շարժվում են զուտ վերլուծական, տրամաբանական, գաղափարական դաշտում:


Իսկ Լեոն, ում գրածով հիացար, անգամ մանկապարտեզի երեխային է հասկանալի որ այստեղ չէր փորձում ինչ-որ հարցի պատասխան գտնել (ինչպես և, վստահ եմ, դու, այս ոլորտում դու մենակ «ասող» ես ու երբեք «չլսող»), այլ միայն իր «պատկերացումները» շարունակաբար պնդող:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Վազգենի գաղափարական կողմնակիցներին, ապա հա՛, դրանք ներկայումս արտգործփոխնախարար Շավարշ Քոչարյանն ու վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանն են ու էլի շատերը, անգամ այսպես ասած Մանուկյանական վերնախավից, որ իրենց սկզբունքներին ու գաղափարներին դավաճանելով հիմա որ ծակում ասես չկան:

Իսկ ժողովրդի բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը՝ գաղափարական մեծամասնությունը, մեր հետ են Հով ջան, ինչքան էլ որ դա չուզեք:

Ու ի դեպ, ի տարբերություն 96-ի անգաղափարական ու արկածախնդիր պայքարի այստեղ զուտ գաղափարական ու տրամաբանված, հաշվարկված պայքար է: Մի համեմատիր, համեմատելի չեն  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գիտե?ս ինչում ա տարբերությունը հայ ու ասենք Եվրոպացի կամ Ամերիկացի ընտրողի միջև, որ նրանք գնում ընտրում են մի մարդու, որին վստահում են ու որի քաղաքական, գաղափարական հայացքների մեջ իրենց երկիրը ավելի լավն են տեսնում, հայը ընտրում ա նրան ով ավելի մեծ շանս ունի իշխանափոխություն անելու: Տենց եղել ա և' 96-ին, և' 98-ին, և' 2003, և' 2008: Ո?վ ա ավելի ճիշտ ընտրություն անում: Փաստորեն դու երկրի ապագան պատրաստ ես հանձնել մեկին ում չես սիրում ու բնականաբար լավը չես տեսնում:


չեմ սիրում, բայց չեմ էլ ասել, որ երկրի ապագան լավը չեմ տեսնում. եթե չտեսնեի, կողմնակից չէի լինի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես համոզմունք ունեմ, որ դու սխալվում ես: Ժողովուրդը ավելի առարկա ա քաղաքական գործչի ձեռքում: Էդ, ե?րբ ժողովուրդը հոգնեց իր միապետից ու էլ չօգտագործեց: Էդ քաղաքական գործիչներն են ժողովրդին օգտագործում իրենց շահերի համար: Քո ասածը ես ուղղակի մերժում եմ:


Չէ, այդ դու ես սխալվում: Տարբեր երկրներում տարբեր է վիճակը, բայց ի վերջո հաղթում է ժողովուրդը, հասարակությունը
Հասարակական գիտակցություն է անհրաժեշտ միապետից հրաժարվելու համար: Իսկ միապետը ժամանակին կարողացել է կասեցնել ընդվզումները թեկուզ բացարձակ միապետությունների վերջին շրջանի օկտրոիրացված սահմանադրությունների միջոցով

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այ հենց սա էլ ասում եմ, դուք չեք մտածում լավ Հայաստանի մասին, դուք ռոմանտիկ եք, դուք հեղափոխություն եք ուզում: Լավ Սերժիկը չէ, եթե ընկեր Ստալի?նը գար, իսկ Հիտլե?րը, որովհետև Հիտլերը հաստատ Լևոնից շատ խարիզմա ունի, շատ գիտելիք ու էն հատկությունները, որով կարող է գրավել ժողովրդին ավելի շատ են, չէ? որ նա կարողացավ հասնել հեղափոխության:


Այ այստեղ էլ սխսալվեցիր. Հիտլերը <<4-րդ դասարանի կրթություն ուներ>>: Ստալինի կրթությունից տեղյակ չեմ, բայց դրա կարիքը չկա, քանի որ երկուսն էլ այժմ ՀՀ-ում տիրող դիկտատուրայի վառ կրողներ էին. հետևաբար այսպիսի խարիզմատիկ լիդերներ ինձ անհրաժեշտ չէին

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Հով ջան, ինձ «քո» տեսակետը ու «գաղափարները» վաղուց են ծանոթ, հեծանիվ չենք հայտնագործում: Հա՛, ես էն գլխից էլ, էն պահից սկսած որ ունակ էի քաղաքականության մեջ ինչ-որ բան հասկանալ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գաղափարակիցն եմ եղել: Ի դեպ այդ գիտակցությունն իմ մոտ եղել է 96-ից շատ հետո: Մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ 96-ին եթե ես քաղաքականապես հասուն մարդ լինեի, ես Լևոնին դեմ կլինեի... շատ մեծ է: Սակայն այսօր 96-թ չէ: Այսօր 2008-ն է ու կա իրողություն, որից պետք է ազատվել, էս բլա-բլա, լյա-լյա, լյու-լյուները շատ ենք լսել;


Հիմա, գուցե դու շատ ես լսել բլա-բլա, լյա-լյա ևայլն, բայց սրանից հետո իմ գրառումներին տենց պիտակներ չկպցնես, որովհետև ես լսել եմ, որ ասում են էս պայքարը Լևոնի համար չի, այլ գաղափարի ու դա ինձ համար ամենամեծ լյա-լյա բլյան ա, բայց ես դեռ տենց բան թույլ չտվեցի, որ ասեմ: Ու շատ ա համապատասխանում քո էս ասածին. "ինչպես և, վստահ եմ, դու, այս ոլորտում դու մենակ «ասող» ես ու երբեք «չլսող»": 




> Իսկ Լեոն, ում գրածով հիացար, անգամ մանկապարտեզի երեխային է հասկանալի որ այստեղ չէր փորձում ինչ-որ հարցի պատասխան գտնել (ինչպես և, վստահ եմ, դու, այս ոլորտում դու մենակ «ասող» ես ու երբեք «չլսող»), այլ միայն իր «պատկերացումները» շարունակաբար պնդող: ;


Ես առհասարակ հիանալու զգացողությունից զուրկ եմ: Իսկ Լեոի ասածները ինձ ամեն դեպքում դուր գալիս էին, որովհետև Լևոնական ֆոնի վրա, միակ ոչ Լևոնականն էր երևում (չեմ ասում հակաԼևոնական):  Բայց դուք կարողացաք շատ նուրբ, ուղղակի աննկատելի լռեցնել նրան, Լևոնը տենց չէր անում իրա իշխանության ժամանակ, միանգամից էր սաղին լռցնում: 




> Ինչ վերաբերվում է Վազգենի գաղափարական կողմնակիցներին, ապա հա՛, դրանք ներկայումս արտգործփոխնախարար Շավարշ Քոչարյանն ու վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանն են ու էլի շատերը, անգամ այսպես ասած Մանուկյանական վերնախավից, որ իրենց սկզբունքներին ու գաղափարներին դավաճանելով հիմա որ ծակում ասես չկան:


Ուրեմն ասեմ, սա ո'չ Ռոբի իշխանությունն ա, ո'չ Լևոնի: Իսկ Լևոնի ներխուժումը քաղաքականություն, Սերժի ու մյուս ընդդիմադիրներին ավելի մոտեցրեց, դա մեկ պատճառ: Էս հարցում մեղավոր են միայն Լևոնականները, ես ինքս շատ ժամանակ վախենում եմ, որ ծայրահեղության մեջ չընկնեմ: Իսկ էն մարդը ով 96-ին ընդդիմադիր էր, իսկ հիմա Լևոնի կողմը, ես կասեմ, եթե հիմա ունի գաղափար էն ժամանակ չուներ և հակառակը, եթե էն ժամանակ ուներ, հիմա չունի:




> Ու ի դեպ, ի տարբերություն 96-ի անգաղափարական ու արկածախնդիր պայքարի այստեղ զուտ գաղափարական ու տրամաբանված, հաշվարկված պայքար է: Մի համեմատիր, համեմատելի չեն


էս գրառմանդ կպատասխանեմ քո գրառումով




> Մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ 96-ին եթե ես քաղաքականապես հասուն մարդ լինեի, ես Լևոնին դեմ կլինեի... շատ մեծ է:





> Իսկ ժողովրդի բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը՝ գաղափարական մեծամասնությունը, մեր հետ են Հով ջան, ինչքան էլ որ դա չուզեք:


Դու սա չէիր ասի, եթե վաղը Լևոնի տեղը Ռոբը, Սերժը լինի: Եթե դու էն գլխից Լևոնական ես էղել ու Լևոն ես պաշտպանում, դա դեռ կարող եմ հասկանալ, բայց էդ ժողովրդի բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը, որը դու ես ասում ու ես համոզված եմ, որ այդպես չէ, վաղը այդ քո գաղափարական պայքարով կկանգնեն Ռոբի, Սերժի կողքը, ինչքան էլ դու չուզես: Ու դուք հոյակապ տեխնոլոգիայով կարողանում եք գրավել մյուսներին "Սա Լևոնի պայքարը չէ, ժողովրդինն է", դե և իհարկե, եթե ես տանը մնամ ստոր եմ, երկչոտ եմ հիանալի է ու ստիպված եմ հավատալ գաղափարականին: Էսօր տեսա և ոչ միայն էսօր, մայիս ամսին նաև ձեր գաղափարական պայքարողներին: Ի?նչ ասեմ, Հյուսիսային պողոտան գրավել են ու ով Լևոնի կողմից չի քշում են այնտեղից (ճանաչելով այդ մարդուն), դա էսօրվա դեպք է: Մայիս ամսին մի քանի տիկին և մի երկու պարոն Խոսրով Հարությունյանին գցել էին գետնին խփում էին: Հետո նաև իմացա, զանգել են ազատություն ռադիոկայան.
- Մենք էստեղ Խոսրով Հարությունյանին ենք ծեծում, էկեք լուսաբանեք:

Իսկ հոգեբանական ակնարկներդ, որ մենակ ինձ է խիստ սազական, եթե ես մեկին սատանա եմ ասում եմ, ձերոնք իմ սատանա ասելուց ավելի աստված են ասում: Ու չնայած ես Լևոնին սատանա չասեցի, ես նրան մահապատժի չէին տանի, դժոխքի կրակները չէի գցի, իսկ ձերոնք նրան դրախտում աթոռներ կտային ու հենց մեծամասնությունը:  Նենց, որ ինչքան էլ դու ծանոթ լինես իմ գաղափարներին, բայց շտապում ես ու բաց տեղեր ես թողնում: Այսինքն դու այս պիտակը բոլոր Լևոնի դեմ խոսողներին ես կպցնում, ես դա եմ հասկանում. "ինչպես և, վստահ եմ, դու, այս ոլորտում դու մենակ «ասող» ես ու երբեք «չլսող»": 
: Չնայած ավելացնեմ, որ բերված հոգեբանական տեսակետին խիստ կասկածով եմ վերաբերվում:

----------

voter (11.02.2009), Լեո (11.02.2009)

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Այ այստեղ էլ սխսալվեցիր. Հիտլերը <<4-րդ դասարանի կրթություն ուներ>>: Ստալինի կրթությունից տեղյակ չեմ, բայց դրա կարիքը չկա, քանի որ երկուսն էլ այժմ ՀՀ-ում տիրող դիկտատուրայի վառ կրողներ էին. հետևաբար այսպիսի խարիզմատիկ լիդերներ ինձ անհրաժեշտ չէին


Հիտլերի դպրոցական կրթությանը տեղյակ չեմ, բայց մենակ Նիցշե կարդալով ստեղծել ա ֆաշիզմ ու գրավում էր աշխարհը, գրավել էր գերմանիան դե իհարկե: Փաստորեն 4-րդ դասարանի հա? մալադեց գիտես, 4րդ դասարանի կրթությամբ ինչեր ա արել, իսկ Լևոնը ասպիրանտուրա էլ ա գնացել ու ընդամենը չնչին Հայաստանի նախագահ, որն ա ավելի խելո?ք: Քանի? օրինակ բերեմ, որ դպրոցական կրթություն չունեին  ու նոբելյան էին ստանում:

----------


## Nareco

> Չէ՛, Հայկո ջան, կներես, բայց սա արդեն ցինիզմի է հասնում:
> Արևելյան ժողովուրդների մոտ համբերությունը համարվում է արվեստ և հաջողության կարևորագույն գրավական: Իզուր չեն ասում՝ համբերությունը կյանք է…
> 
> Ձեր հիմնական սխալն այն է, որ դուք այս իրավիճակից դուրս գալու միայն մեկ ուղի ու մեկ մարդու եք տեսնում /և գումարած մեկ-երկու հրապարակ/: 
> *Ես չեմ ուզում լինել սխալ զորավարի մարտիկ: Նախընտրում եմ մնալ պահեստազորում, մինչև իմ իսկական հրամանատարը կհայտնվի:*


Ինչ ասեմ, նստի'ր թախտին սպասի'ր բախտին: Անիմաստ է ժամանակ վատնել...

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Չէ, այդ դու ես սխալվում: Տարբեր երկրներում տարբեր է վիճակը, բայց ի վերջո հաղթում է ժողովուրդը, հասարակությունը
> Հասարակական գիտակցություն է անհրաժեշտ միապետից հրաժարվելու համար: Իսկ միապետը ժամանակին կարողացել է կասեցնել ընդվզումները թեկուզ բացարձակ միապետությունների վերջին շրջանի օկտրոիրացված սահմանադրությունների միջոցով


Ես Հայաստանից էի խոսում, ժողովրդավար պետություններում խնդիր չունես: Իսկ Հայաստանի դեպքում Փաստը ում կողմն ա, ի?մ, թե? քո: 17 տարի ա իմ կոմն ա, բա որ սովետն էլ հաշվենք լինում ա 87:

----------


## Chuk

Հով ջան, պիտակ-միտակ չգիտեմ, բայց գրառմանդ չեմ ուզում պատասխանել... ոչ թե նրա համար, որ պատասխանելու բան չունեմ, այլ նրա համար, որ պատասխանելու բան չկա: Ամեն դեպքում դու էստեղ չես մտել քննարկելու, դու մտել ես պիտակելու, որում ինձ ես մեղադրում, ի դեպ  :Wink: 

Հիմա կարճ ու կոնկրետ հարց: Հով ջան, դուրդ չի գալիս պայքարը, չես ընդունում Լևոնին, մեզ գաղափարական չես համարում, հըբը էս թեմայում ի՞նչ ես անում  :Wink: 

Թե՞ կարծում ես մեր ժամանակն էլ անսպառ ա, ձեր գրառումները, որոնք կարուսել են, մինիմում հարյուր անգամ կարդացել եմ էս ֆորումում տարբեր ձևակերպումներով, հա պիտի կարդանք: Այ ախպեր, գնա քո գործն արա, թող էս մարդիկ, էս անիրավ լևոնականներն իրանց համար «Լևոն, Լևոն» գոռան: Ի՞նչ ես խառնվել իրար, ի՞նչ ես մակարդակիցդ ցածր իջել եկել սրանց հետ գլուխ դրել, բա սազակա՞ն ա, այ ախպեր ջան: 

Ասում ես, իմ բառերով ես պատասխանում: Ասում եմ չէ, իմ բառերով չես կարող ինձ պատասխանես: Այո՛, ես էլ 96-ին շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ կխաբվեի ու Լևոնին դեմ կլինեի, իսկ տարիներ անց կհասկանայի, որ ինձ ստորաբար խաբել են, որ էնտեղ կար անձնական թշնամանք ու աթոռի ձգտում ու ուրիշ ոչ մի գաղափարական բան:

Հա, աթոռի ձգտում հիմա էլ կա, հա, անձնական էլ կա, բայց դրա կողքին կա հզոր գաղափարականը, որը գերիշխող ա, ու դրա ապացույցն ա տարուց ավել շարունակվող ու թափը չկորցնող պայքարը, որն ինչքան էլ կույր լինես, պիտի տեսնես, ու որն էնքան ձեզ դուր չի գալիս... դե ինչ արած: Քեզ դուր է գալիս «հակալևոնական» տեսնելը, դա կատարյալ երջանկություն ա. «վա՛յ, տեսեք մենակ չեմ», որտև քո համար էս պահին մարդիկ բաժանվում են «լևոնականի» ու «հակալևոնականի» ու էդ ատելություն մատելություն հեքիաթները ուրիշ տեղեր պատմիր, որտեղ չկան իմ նման մարդիկ ու էս մյուսների նման մարդիկ... լա՞վ, Հով ջան: Հավատա հավես չկա ձեր կրկնվող «փաստարկները», իրականում ասելիքի բացակայությունը ու անցյալի հուշերը հա լսելու  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Գիտեք, ժողովուրդ, իրականում շատ ուրախացնող է, որ այսպես կոչված «երդվյալ հակալևոնականները» ակտիվանում են նախահանրահավաքային ժամանակ: Դա գալիս է ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցելու շարժման ուժը ու հզորությունը... ու գիտեք, այս արձագանքները ինձ հուշում են, որ էս մի հանրահավաքն էլ է ահավոր մարդաշատ լինելու  :Smile: 

Կարճ ասած մի քիչ հոգեխանգարեմ ձեզ, ժողովուրդ ջան.
*Մեր պայքարն անկասելի է, մեր հաղթանակն՝ անխուսափելի,
և ուրեմն
Պայքա՛ր, Պայքա՛ր, մինչև վերջ*

 :Smile:

----------

Norton (11.02.2009), Աբելյան (11.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Հիմա, գուցե դու շատ ես լսել բլա-բլա, լյա-լյա ևայլն, բայց սրանից հետո իմ գրառումներին տենց պիտակներ չկպցնես, որովհետև ես լսել եմ, որ ասում են էս պայքարը Լևոնի համար չի, այլ գաղափարի ու դա ինձ համար ամենամեծ լյա-լյա բլյան ա, բայց ես դեռ տենց բան թույլ չտվեցի, որ ասեմ: Ու շատ ա համապատասխանում քո էս ասածին. "ինչպես և, վստահ եմ, դու, այս ոլորտում դու մենակ «ասող» ես ու երբեք «չլսող»": 
> 
> Ես առհասարակ հիանալու զգացողությունից զուրկ եմ: Իսկ Լեոի ասածները ինձ ամեն դեպքում դուր գալիս էին, որովհետև Լևոնական ֆոնի վրա, միակ ոչ Լևոնականն էր երևում (չեմ ասում հակաԼևոնական):  Բայց դուք կարողացաք շատ նուրբ, ուղղակի աննկատելի լռեցնել նրան, Լևոնը տենց չէր անում իրա իշխանության ժամանակ, միանգամից էր սաղին լռցնում:


* 1.* Բլա բլյա բլյաա, էս էլ «թազա» տերմին է «Լևոնական Ֆոն», դիզայներներ նկատի ունեցեք: Շարունակում եմ զարմանալ, ախր էլ ինչ պետք է լինի, որ չեմ ասում դառնաք ընդդիմադիր, այլ որ մի կողմ դնեք երեխայական կամակորությունները ու սթափ գնահատեք իրավիճակը` հասկանալով, որ սա անձի խնդիր չէ:  Տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ ով պարապ է մնում, իր սրբազան պարտքն է համարում այսպիսի թեմաներից մեկում մի հատ «մազութի» , «լևոնական ֆոների» « անլռելի լևոնականների» մասին նամյոկ անի ու...  ցավալի է...

*2.*  Այդ ո՞ւմ էր միանգամից «լռցնում»,

----------


## Chuk

> *2.*  Այդ ո՞ւմ էր միանգամից «լռցնում»,


Ո՞նց թե ու՞մ  :Shok: 
Միամիտ հարցեր ես տալիս, օրինակ Արշակ Սադոյանին: Խեղճ մարդը շաբաթը մենակ մի անգամ էր երևի կարողանում հեռուստացույցով ելույթ ունենա: Հա, մի քանի հոգի էլ մի քանի օրով ձերբակալվել են ԱԺ-ի վրա հարձակվելուց հետո... մոռացե՞լ ես  :Think:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Լավ, եթե չէիր պատասխանելու չպատասխանեիր գնայի քնեի, որտև արթուն եմ մնացել, որ բանավիճեմ, բայց ես քեզ նենց պատասխան կտամ, որ նձ թվում ա մենք իրար լաաավ կհասկանանք: Ես չեմ արադառնա Լևոնին ու ոչ էլ 96ին, գիտեմ, որ գիտես, որ կարամ: Ուրեմն



> Հիմա կարճ ու կոնկրետ հարց: Հով ջան, դուրդ չի գալիս պայքարը, չես ընդունում Լևոնին, մեզ գաղափարական չես համարում, հըբը էս թեմայում ի՞նչ ես անում


Ես Սևակին էլ չեմ ընդունում, որպես հանճար, բայց իրա թեման մտնում ու քննադատում եմ, կայֆ եմ ստանում քննադատությունից, դրականից քննադատությունից էլ եմ կայֆ ստանում, դե հիմա խոսքը բացասականի մասին ա, էդ օրինակն եմ բերում: 




> Թե՞ կարծում ես մեր ժամանակն էլ անսպառ ա, ձեր գրառումները, որոնք կարուսել են, մինիմում հարյուր անգամ կարդացել եմ էս ֆորումում տարբեր ձևակերպումներով, հա պիտի կարդանք: Այ ախպեր, գնա քո գործն արա, թող էս մարդիկ, էս անիրավ լևոնականներն իրանց համար «Լևոն, Լևոն» գոռան: Ի՞նչ ես խառնվել իրար, ի՞նչ ես մակարդակիցդ ցածր իջել եկել սրանց հետ գլուխ դրել, բա սազակա՞ն ա, այ ախպեր ջան:


Ես երկար ժամանակ ինձ զսպում էի ու չէի գրում, հենց էդ պատճառով, որ հնարավոր ա կրկնվի, բայց քո հարձակումից (մեկը էդ հոգեբանականը), հասկացա, որ չեմ կրկնվում, գոնե որոշ տեղեր: Ու որպես մեզ պաշտպանություն չեմ դիմանում ու պիտի ասեմ, որ ձերը մերինից պակաս կարուսել չի: Ու սկսեցի գրել էն պահին, երբ Լեոյի ձենը կտրեցիք:




> Քեզ դուր է գալիս «հակալևոնական» տեսնելը, դա կատարյալ երջանկություն ա. «վա՛յ, տեսեք մենակ չեմ», որտև քո համար էս պահին մարդիկ բաժանվում են «լևոնականի» ու «հակալևոնականի» ու էդ ատելություն մատելություն հեքիաթները ուրիշ տեղեր պատմիր, որտեղ չկան իմ նման մարդիկ ու էս մյուսների նման մարդիկ...


Հա', նույնպես ես սիրում եմ, որ հակասևակական եմ ճարում շրջապատումս, դու էլ սիրում ես, որ Լևոնական ես ճարում շրջապատումդ, մարդն ա տենց, սիրում ա իրա գաղափարակիցներին ճարել: Ես ուրախ եմ, որ դու ասում ես, որ ինձ համար մարդիկ բաժանվում են "լականի" եվ "հակալականի", որտև ես նորից համոզվում եմ, որ նորություն եմ ասել ու համոզվում եմ, որ էս պայքարում սուբյեկտիվը ես չեմ ու գիտես ինչո?ւ, մոտիկ երկու ընկերներս Լևոնական էին, բանակում ում հետ ընգերություն էի անում Լևոնին էին ընտրել, իրանք ինձ համար Լևոնական չեն, իմ ընգերներն են: Իսկ էս թեմայում այո', այդպես է բաժաում եմ Լևոնական ու Հակալևոնականների, տենց ա թեմայի բնույթը, արի գնանք ուրիշ թեմա կինոյից խոսանք, էնտեղ կլինես կինոյից խոսող chukը: Իսկ դու սիրում ես գունազարդել սենց բառերով "կատարյալ երջանկություն", "հիանալ", հեգնում էլ ես շատ-շատ, ասենք պատկերացնում ես, թե ես ի?նչեր եմ ասում էդ պահին, մալադեց:
Ձեր պայքարն էլ մարել ա, հենց մարտի մեկից սկսած: Էնքան մարդ կար, որ գաղափար էր ասում ու դուրս ա էկել պայքարից: Գաղափար ամեն պայքարում կա, կարևորը, թե ինչ գաղափար ա, ձեր գաղափարը իմ գաղափարը չի ու ես արտահայտվում եմ:

Հ.Գ. ու եթե քո տրամաբանությամբ մտածենք,  Լևոնի մասին թեմաները միայն Լևոնի կողմնակիցների համար ա, ցենզուրա: Դե, էդ դեպքում ես մի հատ թեմա բացեմ, որտեղ մենակ Լևոնին դեմ խոսացողներս գրենք ու գրենք ու հա կարդանք մեր կարուսելները, թե? կջնջես:

----------


## Nareco

> Ո՞նց թե ու՞մ 
> Միամիտ հարցեր ես տալիս, օրինակ Արշակ Սադոյանին: Խեղճ մարդը շաբաթը մենակ մի անգամ էր երևի կարողանում հեռուստացույցով ելույթ ունենա: Հա, մի քանի հոգի էլ մի քանի օրով ձերբակալվել են ԱԺ-ի վրա հարձակվելուց հետո... մոռացե՞լ ես


Էէէ' Չուկ ջան հոգեխանգարվել եմ, բաա~ն չեմ հիշում  :Blush:   :Sulel:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ, եթե չէիր պատասխանելու չպատասխանեիր գնայի քնեի, որտև արթուն եմ մնացել, որ բանավիճեմ


Հով ջան, ասեցիր բանավիճել, մի պահ ուրախացա, ասեցի տղեն կարողա բանավիճելու արժանի բան ասի, բայց չէ՜...

Ուղղակի կարճ ասեմ մի բան, էն որ մի քանի ասվածներ նշեցիր, ու ասեցիր որ ուրեմն չկրկնվող բան է, հիասթափեցնեմ... չէ, էլի նույն կարուսելն է, էլի կրկնվեցիր ու օրիգինալ չեղար:

Ու կներես, որ ակամա սենց էմոցիոնալ եմ պատասխանում, ուրիշ տարբերակ ուղղակի չկա, եթե տեսնում եմ խելոք դեմքով արված ահռելի գրառում, որտեղ ոչ մի բան չկա որը կարող ա բանավեճի հիմք հանդիսանա  :Wink:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Այդ ո՞ւմ էր միանգամից «լռցնում»,


Դաշնակցությունը, Երկիր թերթը, Նորք հանդեսը, Ա1-ը փակեց, հետո որպես Ա1+ բացեց, ազատություն ռադիոկայանի վերահեռարձակումը:
1-ին հարցիդ չեմ պատասխանում, կարուսելի զահլա չունեմ, դա էլ ձեր տերմինն ա
Էլի ուզո?ւմ ես

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Հով ջան, ասեցիր բանավիճել, մի պահ ուրախացա, ասեցի տղեն կարողա բանավիճելու արժանի բան ասի, բայց չէ՜...
> 
> Ուղղակի կարճ ասեմ մի բան, էն որ մի քանի ասվածներ նշեցիր, ու ասեցիր որ ուրեմն չկրկնվող բան է, հիասթափեցնեմ... չէ, էլի նույն կարուսելն է, էլի կրկնվեցիր ու օրիգինալ չեղար:
> 
> Ու կներես, որ ակամա սենց էմոցիոնալ եմ պատասխանում, ուրիշ տարբերակ ուղղակի չկա, եթե տեսնում եմ խելոք դեմքով արված ահռելի գրառում, որտեղ ոչ մի բան չկա որը կարող ա բանավեճի հիմք հանդիսանա


հըլը մի հատ սաղ պատասխաններդ նայի, ո?ւմն ա ավելի կարուսել: Ես խոսում եմ, իսկ դու կարուսել ես նստում: Դու սաղին տենց ես պատասխանում, բռավո դեմագոգիա

----------


## Chuk

> Հ.Գ. ու եթե քո տրամաբանությամբ մտածենք, Լևոնի մասին թեմաները միայն Լևոնի կողմնակիցների համար ա, ցենզուրա: Դե, էդ դեպքում ես մի հատ թեմա բացեմ, որտեղ մենակ Լևոնին դեմ խոսացողներս գրենք ու գրենք ու հա կարդանք մեր կարուսելները, թե? կջնջես:


Հով ջան, երևի հգ-դ ուշ էիր ավելացրել, չէի տեսել: Ուրեմն ուրախ կլինեմ բանավիճել ու լսել ցանկացած գաղափարակրի խոսքը, եթե իհարկե ասելիք ունի: Իսկ եթե գալու է կարուսել ֆռցնելու ու հին հեքիաթները նույնությամբ կատարելու, ապա դե կներես, բայց մարդ ենք, հոգնում ենք, տուն տեղ, երեխեք, այգու շաղգամը պիտի հավաքենք և այլն:

----------


## Chuk

> Դաշնակցությունը, Երկիր թերթը, Նորք հանդեսը, Ա1-ը փակեց, հետո որպես Ա1+ բացեց, ազատություն ռադիոկայանի վերահեռարձակումը:
> 1-ին հարցիդ չեմ պատասխանում, կարուսելի զահլա չունեմ, դա էլ ձեր տերմինն ա
> Էլի ուզո?ւմ ես


Տեսա՞ր կարուսելը: Այ սա ա կոչվում կարուսել: Ման արի, պատասխաններդ հենց էս ֆորումում կգտնես:

----------


## Nareco

> Դաշնակցությունը, Երկիր թերթը, Նորք հանդեսը, Ա1-ը փակեց, հետո որպես Ա1+ բացեց, ազատություն ռադիոկայանի վերահեռարձակումը:
> 1-ին հարցիդ չեմ պատասխանում, կարուսելի զահլա չունեմ, դա էլ ձեր տերմինն ա


 Օօօ~ իհարկե~, Պյուրօն և իր արբանյակները, բա էլ ոնց կլինե~ր: Դու գոնե տեղյակ ես այդ ժամանակաշրջանում Պյուրօն ինչո՞վ էր զբաղված Երևանում:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Օօօ~ իհարկե~, Պյուրօն և իր արբանյակները, բա էլ ոնց կլինե~ր: Դու գոնե տեղյակ ես այդ ժամանակաշրջանում Պյուրօն ինչո՞վ էր զբաղված Երևանում:


Մենակ էդ գտա?ր, որ կարաս քննադատես: Հարգելիս Ես դաշնակցական չեմ, եթե միանգամից էդ անցավ մտքովդ:  Գտեմ ինչով էր զբաղված պատրաստվում էր սահմանադրության դեմ քվեարկելուն ու խորհրդարանական ընտրություններին հարգելի~ս: 

Չուկ, ես կարամ սաղ իմ ոչ կրկնվող գրածները նորից մեջբերել, էդ քեզ վնաս կլինի, որտև կբացահայտվի, որ դու այստեղ ես ասելու, ոչ թե լսելու հարգելիս, իսկ թե ինձնից առաջ ով ինչ ա գրել դա ինձ էդքան չի հուզում: Տպավորությո?ւն ես ուզում թողնես մյուս մտնողների մոտ, իբր մենք ենք խելացի բաներ ասում, իսկ մնացածը կրկնում են: Չի ստացվի իմ դեպքում չի ստացվի: Ես էլ եմ դեմագոգ, բայց պռովոկատոր չեմ: Բարի գիշեր հարգելիներս, հույս ունեմ ինձ չատեցիք:

----------


## Chuk

> Մենակ էդ գտա?ր, որ կարաս քննադատես: Հարգելիս Ես դաշնակցական չեմ, եթե միանգամից էդ անցավ մտքովդ:  Գտեմ ինչով էր զբաղված պատրաստվում էր սահմանադրության դեմ քվեարկելուն ու խորհրդարանական ընտրություններին հարգելի~ս: 
> 
> Չուկ, ես կարամ սաղ իմ ոչ կրկնվող գրածները նորից մեջբերել, էդ քեզ վնաս կլինի, որտև կբացահայտվի, որ դու այստեղ ես ասելու, ոչ թե լսելու հարգելիս, իսկ թե ինձնից առաջ ով ինչ ա գրել դա ինձ էդքան չի հուզում: Տպավորությո?ւն ես ուզում թողնես մյուս մտնողների մոտ, իբր մենք ենք խելացի բաներ ասում, իսկ մնացածը կրկնում են: Չի ստացվի իմ դեպքում չի ստացվի: Ես էլ եմ դեմագոգ, բայց պռովոկատոր չեմ: Բարի գիշեր հարգելիներս, հույս ունեմ ինձ չատեցիք, մանավանդ Պյուրօ գոռացող երիտասարդը, որտև գուցե էստեղ ինձ ատում ես, բայց մեկ էլ տեսար ֆուտբոլից զրուցելուց հարգես:


Հով, եթե գոնե կարողանաս գտնել, թե ինչ կապ ունի ասենք նույն Լևոնի ժամանակներն ու 96 թվականը, որոնց մասին խոսում ես, էս թեմայի հետ, ապա հնարավոր է որ անգամ ծափ տամ: Իսկ ես չեմ էլ ասել, որ դու ես կրկնել, ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ հոգնել ենք ձեր «գյուտերից», քանի որ մինչև ձեզ ուրիշները դրանք արել են տասնյակ թեմաներում: 
Եթե քեզ չի հետաքրքրում, ինձ հետաքրքրում է: Բարի եղեք ծանոթանալ թեմաներին ու գրառումներն էլ անել ըստ թեմայի: Հա, ի դեպ, ես խելացի բաներ էլ եմ գրում, անխելք էլ:
Ձեր շնորհիվ էլ էս թեմայի գրառումներիս զգալի հատվածը եղել է զուտ էմոցիոնալ, ինչ-որ տեղ դեմագոգիկ, ու չհիմնավորված: Բայց դե հասկացի, որ հոգնել ենք ձեր պես խոսողներին հա լսելուց: Այ մարդ, ապրեք ձեր կյանքով: Ձեր չքաղաքական հայացքներով ապրեք ու թողեք, որ մենք պայքարենք: Յանիմ Սերժենք քիչ են, մի հատ էլ դուք եք գլխներիս ավելանում:

հ.գ. հրաժարվում եմ նույն դաշնակների, Ա1+-ի ու այլ թեմաներով ստեղ խոսել, որտև դա ուրիշ թեմա է: Բայց ունեմ բոլոր հարցերի սպառիչ պատասխաններ:

----------


## Ֆելո

ինչ վերաբերվումա լևոնական կամ հակալևոնականների էսպիսի թեմաներ մտնել-չմտնելուն. խոսում եք դեմոկրատիայից բայց հասարակ խոսքի ազատությունը փորձումեք սահմանափակել. իսկ եթե որևէ գրառմանը չեք ուզում պատասխանել մի պատասխանեք որ հետո էլ չդժգոհեք որ կառուսելա ստեղծվում

----------


## Chuk

> ինչ վերաբերվումա լևոնական կամ հակալևոնականների էսպիսի թեմաներ մտնել-չմտնելուն. խոսում եք դեմոկրատիայից բայց հասարակ խոսքի ազատությունը փորձումեք սահմանափակել. իսկ եթե որևէ գրառմանը չեք ուզում պատասխանել մի պատասխանեք որ հետո էլ չդժգոհեք որ կառուսելա ստեղծվում


Տեսնում ես, Հովոն մի բան ասեց, միանգաից կրկնեցիր  :Wink: 
Միշտ էլ էդպես է, սովոր ենք:
Ոչ մեկը չի ասել մի մտեք, ոչ մեկը:
Բայց այ հարց, թե ինչի՞ եք մտել, տվել ենք: Ու իսկապես, ինչի՞ եք մտել  :Wink: 
Հա, մի դեպքում խորհուրդ է տվել կոնկրետ մարդու գրածներին չարձագանքել, ընդամենը խորհուրդ, իսկ կոնկրետ այդ մարդը կարող էր շարունակել ու կարող է շարունակել մտնել ու գրել: Բայց այ որ իր հետ բանավեճ չի ստացվում, այլ շարքային լեզվակռիվ, արդեն ակհայտ էր, հետևաբար անձամբ ես խորհուրդ եմ տվել չարձագանքել իրան:

Շատ մի հրճվեք, ակումբում խոսքի ազատություն է, դուք կարող եք գրել: Ես գիտեմ, որ կերազեիք, որ ձեր իրավունքները սահմանափակվեին, որպեսզի էսպիսի բաներ կարողանաք ասել, բայց դա ակումբում չի լինի  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես կողմ եմ որ "հակալևոնականները" գան և բանավեճ ծավալեն… ես դրա հետ ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ, նույնիսկ կարծում եմ որ շատ էլ առողջ է, *բայց* խնդրում եմ, շատ եմ խնդրում 96-ից մի խոսեք, որովհետև տպավորություն է ստեղծվում որ 98 թիվն է, Լևոնը նոր հրաժարական է տվել ու հիմա էլ առաջադրվում է նորից… Այդպես չէ… 98-ի և 2008-ի միջև *10* տարի ժամանակ կար, որը լրիվ հերիք էր որ մեր քաղաքական գիգանտները մեջտեղ գային ու Լևոնի "փլած" երկիրը կառուցեին, իսկ արդյունքում ի՞նչ եղավ… տասնամյակը սկսվեց Հոկտեմբերի 27-ով և ավարտվեց Մարտի 1-ով արանքում էլ "լոքշ" էր… էլ ում ասես չսպանեցին, ինչ ունեինք չունեինք տվինք ռուսներին պարտքի դիմաց գնաց … որովհետև էդ 10 տարին քաղաքական ու քաղաքացիական դատարկություն էր … 10 տարին ձեզ չհերիքեց որ անեիք ինչ որ ուզում էիք ու հիմա եկել եք ու բարոյականության դասեր եք տալիս, չգիտեմ… էլ "մազութի գործ", էլ էլեկտականության հողանցում ես ինչ գիտեմ ինչ… մեկը չկա մի հատ պապկա ձեռը գա ասի "հեսա ախպեր, սաղ ստեղ ա"… հավատացեք մեր իշխանությունները մի անգամից տեր կկանգնեն դրան: Մեկը չկա վերցնի ԼՏՊ-ի հանրահավաքին հնչեցրած ելույթները ու մեկ մեկ մատնանշի ինչն է սխալ և ինչի հետ համաձայն չի

Կներեք  ախպերներ ջան, ձեր 10 տարին անցավ, Վազգենը  (ու ոչ միայն Վազգենը) 10 տարի ոչինչ չկարողացավ անել, իսկ 2008-ի Ապրիլի 9-ին Սերժին շնորհավորեց, դա էն Վազգենն էր, որ 96-ին հանուն դեմոկրատիայի "ռեշոտկա էր ջարդում" ու "արասահակյանի գլուխ էր" ջարդում…

Այնպես որ եթե չեք օգնում, գոնե մի խանգարեք

----------

Ambrosine (11.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Նույնիսկ իմ նման երդվյալ հակալևոնականը ուզում ա սրանց կործանումը տենալ, ուրեմն ձեր հանրահավաքը մաքսիմալ մարդաշատ ա լինելու: Նենեց որ հանգիստ, մի տարում սրանք հասցրել են էլ ավելի շատ իրանց չուզող հավաքել:

----------

Ariadna (11.02.2009), Chuk (11.02.2009), Mephistopheles (11.02.2009), Աբելյան (11.02.2009), Արտիստ (11.02.2009), Լեո (11.02.2009), Հայկօ (11.02.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հիտլերի դպրոցական կրթությանը տեղյակ չեմ, բայց մենակ Նիցշե կարդալով ստեղծել ա ֆաշիզմ ու գրավում էր աշխարհը, գրավել էր գերմանիան դե իհարկե: Փաստորեն 4-րդ դասարանի հա? մալադեց գիտես, 4րդ դասարանի կրթությամբ ինչեր ա արել, իսկ Լևոնը ասպիրանտուրա էլ ա գնացել ու ընդամենը չնչին Հայաստանի նախագահ, որն ա ավելի խելո?ք: Քանի? օրինակ բերեմ, որ դպրոցական կրթություն չունեին  ու նոբելյան էին ստանում:


Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ իր 4-րդ դասարանի կրթությամբ ինչեր է արել, բայց արդեն սկսեցի կասկածել, որ դու գիտես: Եթե իմանայիր, տենց հիացմունքով չէիր ասի: Այնպիսի սխալներ է արել...

Եթե դու համարում ես, որ 87 տարի /ՀՀ-ում 17 տարի/ դիկտատուրա է եղել, ասեմ՝ սխալվում ես: Գոնե 91-95 թիվը այդպես չի եղել: Իսկ դա ինչ-որ բաների մասին խոսում է: Ու *եթե դու ցանկանում ես, որ դիկտատուրայի ժամանակաշրջանը ՀՀ-ում երկարի, ապա ես չեմ ուզում*:

Լևոնին դեմ եք? դե ուրեմն դուք էլ դուրս եկեք պայքարի՝ ընդդեմ Լևոնի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարի գիշեր հարգելիներս, հույս ունեմ ինձ չատեցիք


քո կարծիքով ով էս շարժմանը համախոհ չի, ատում ենք իրեն? :Think: 
այդպիսի բան չկա

----------


## Վիշապ

Կարդացի այս «լևոնականներ»–«հակալևոնականներ» թեմայով գրառումները, փորձեմ ձևակերպել կարծիքս։ Անհեթեթ ու անիմաստ սկզբունք է այս չգիտեմինչականների բաժանումը, բաժանում են մարդիկ, որոնք պնդում են որ իրենք ոչ մի ական էլ չեն, և ճիշտ էլ պնդում են։ Ինձ թվում է խնդիրը ականների մեջ չի, և սկզբունքների մեջ էլ չի, նույնիսկ սկբունքներ ունենալու կամ չունենալու մեջ էլ չի։ Խնդիրը զուտ մարդկանց մտածելակերպի ու ապրելակերպի մեջ է։ 



> Այնպես չի լինում, որ մի երկրում կյանքը լինի կարգարվորված, նորմալ, բայց միարժամանակ ժողովուրդը լինի ծույլ, չար, ստոր։ Եվ չի լինում նաև այնպես, որ ժողովուրդը լինի բարի, խելացի, աշխատասեր ու արդար, բայց կյանքը այդ երկրում, որտեղ այդ ժողովուրդն է բնակվում, լինի ծանր, կեղտոտ ու անտանելի։
> (Ալեքսանդր Բրաիլովսկին Ռուսաստանի մասին) - http://www.lebed.com/2008/art5436.htm


Հիմա մեզ մոտ կան մարդիկ, որոնք ուզում են Հայաստանում ինչ–որ բան փոխել, և նրանք այսպես ասած քցել–բռնել են, ու որոշել են, որ իրատեսական է Տեր–Պետրոսյանի միջոցով ու Ազգային Կոնգրեսով այդ «ինչ–որ բան» փոխելը, ու պայքարում են։ Իսկ մյուսները դիմադրում են այդ պայքարին տարբեր իրական ու կեղծ հիմնավորումներով, «–ական»–ների բաժանելով, 96 թվի նոստալգիայով, իրենց իրական ու կեղծ մտավախություններով, մի խոսքով նրանք չեն ուզում այդ պայքարը։ Իսկ չեն ուզում, որովհետև իրականում նրանք չեն ուզում որևէ բան փոխել, այլ կերպ չի լինում, հակառակ պնդումները հեքիաթ են, որևէ ողջամտությունից դուրս, քանի որ հիմա բացի Կոնգրեսից այլ պայքար չկա, եթե այսպես կոչված «ոչ լևոնականները» ցանկանային որևէ բան իսկապես փոխել, ապա մենք բոլորս միասին գոնե լսած կլինեինք  մի որևէ այլ շարժման գոյության մասին։ Հայաստանում։ Որը պայքարում է։ Ինչ–որ բան փոխելու համար։ Սակայն չկա չէ՞։ Նշանակում է այդ մարդիկ չեն ուզում փոխել այդ «ինչ–որ բանը»։ Որովհետև ներկայիս Հայաստանի կյանքը նրանց սրտով է, տեղավորվում է նրանց ապրելակերպի ու մտածելակերպի շրջանակներում։ Նրանք եթե լինեն էլ իշխանություն, ապա կլինեն ներկայիս իշխանությունների պես, նրանց համար դա նորմա է։ Այդքան բան։ Թե չէ լևոնականնե՜ր, հակալևոնականնե՜ր, ռուսի ասած՝ ֆուֆլո է։

----------

Նորմարդ (11.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Այսօր մեկը Օբամային հարց ուղղեց թե ինչու եք նշանակում պաշտոններին մարդկանց, որոնք սխալներ են թույլ տվել և երբեմն էլ թերացել հարկերը վճարելու մեջ…նա պատասխանել է "իսկ կա որևէ մեկը որ սխալ գործած չլինի…որտեղի՞ց գտնենք այդ մարդկանց"

ավելի լավ է Լևոնը իր կարծիքով սխալվի, քան թե Սերժը իր կարծիքով ճիշտ բան անի

Արդ, բոլորս դեպի հանրահավաք Մարտի 1-ին

----------

Chuk (11.02.2009), Աբելյան (11.02.2009), Արտիստ (11.02.2009), Նորմարդ (11.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ Լեոն, ում գրածով հիացար, անգամ մանկապարտեզի երեխային է հասկանալի որ այստեղ չէր փորձում ինչ-որ հարցի պատասխան գտնել (ինչպես և, վստահ եմ, դու, այս ոլորտում դու մենակ «ասող» ես ու երբեք «չլսող»), այլ միայն իր «պատկերացումները» շարունակաբար պնդող:


Ում համար չակերտավոր պատկերացումների պնդում, ում համար քաղաքական համոզմունք:

Եթե ես ասում եմ, որ մի քաղաքական թիմ և մի քաղաքական լիդեր իր էությամբ ունակ է ճնշել ժողովրդի ձայնը և անտեսել նրա կամքը, ապա դա նշանակում է, որ այդ էությունը համարյա անհնար է փոխել, կամ առանց «համարյա»-ի, անհնա՛ր է: Թիվը կապ չունի, լինի 96, 2009, թե 2020... Կարմիր կովը կաշին չի փոխում: 

Եվ ինչ է ձեր ուզածը: Տապալել ՍՍ-ի մենիշխանությանը և նախկին սուլթանին կրկին սուլթան կարգել: Եվ ի՞նչ կփոխվի արդյունքում: Օղորմած պապս ասում էր՝ Ալոն չի, Բալոն ա, ի՞նչ տարբերություն: Եվ ես էլ կասեմ` էական ոչ մի տարբերություն: Կփոխվի միայն սուլթանի անուն-ազգանունը: Վե՛րջ:

Ցավը միայն այն է, որ իշխանության կարոտախտով տառապողները այսօր իրենց ծրագրերը իրականցնում են անմեղ մարդկանց արյան գնով: Ես չեմ ուզում խաղալիք դառնալ ոմանց ձեռքին: 

Մեր երկրի վիճակը վատ է, շա՜տ վատ, բայց իմ համոզմամբ, եթե նույնիսկ ԼՏՊ ու իր թիմը իշխանության գան, վիճակը դրանից չի լավանա: 

Եղբայրնե՛ր, եկեք մտածենք երկիրն այս վիճակից դուրս բերելու այլ տարբերակներ: Չդառնա՛նք խամաճիկներ ոմանց իշխանատենչ իղձերն իրականցնելու գործում:

----------


## Elmo

> Եվ ինչ է ձեր ուզածը: Տապալել ՍՍ-ի մենիշխանությանը և նախկին սուլթանին կրկին սուլթան կարգել: Եվ ի՞նչ կփոխվի արդյունքում: Օղորմած պապս ասում էր՝ Ալոն չի, Բալոն ա, ի՞նչ տարբերություն: Եվ ես էլ կասեմ` էական ոչ մի տարբերություն: Կփոխվի միայն սուլթանի անուն-ազգանունը: Վե՛րջ:


Ի միջայլոց սուլթանների մասին:
Այրի կնոջ ու սուլթանի պատմությունը լսել ե՞ս:

Այրի կինն ուներ մի խրճիթ, մի կով և մի փոքր բոստան: Մի կերպ սոված ապրում էր: Մի օր գալիս են սուլթանի մարդիկ ու կովը ձեռքից առնում: Բայց սուլթանին գալիս ու ասում են, որ էդ կինը եկեղեցում մոմ է վառում ու սուլթանին երկար կյանք է խնդրում Աստծուց: Սուլթանը մարդ ա ուղարկում կնոջ հողն էլ են ձեռքից առնում: Էլի նույնը, կինը աղոթում է սուլթանի համար: Խրճիթն էլ են ձեռքից առնում, կինը էլի աղոթում ա սուլթանի համար: Սուլթանը կատաղում ա, էս կնոջը կանչում ա մոտը:
- Լսի, կին, ես քո բոլոր ունեցվածքը վերցրեցի, բայց ինձ լուր են հասցնում, որ դու իմ համար աղոթում ես, ինչու՞:
կինը պատասխանում է:
- քո հոր ժամանակ ես ունեի տղա, մեծ տուն, մեծ հողամաս, 3 կով: Ապրում էի երջանիկ ու կուշտ, տղաս էլ մոտս էր: Քո հայրը քիչ քիչ խլեց մեր ունեցվածքը, տղայիս էլ տարավ պատերազմ, նա հենց այնտեղ էլ զոհվեց: Ես օր ու գիշեր Աստծուց հորդ մահն էի ուզում և մի օր դա եղավ: Հիմա եկել էս դու և ավելի դաժան ես, քան քո հայրը, նա գոնե խրճիրս ու կովս ձեռք չտվեց: Հիմա աղոթում եմ, որ դու ինձնից երկար չապրես, որովհետև սարսափում եմ քո տղայի գալուստից:

----------

Աբելյան (11.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ....................................
> Մեր երկրի վիճակը վատ է, շա՜տ վատ, բայց իմ համոզմամբ, եթե նույնիսկ ԼՏՊ ու իր թիմը իշխանության գան, վիճակը դրանից չի լավանա: 
> 
> Եղբայրնե՛ր, եկեք մտածենք երկիրն այս վիճակից դուրս բերելու այլ տարբերակներ: Չդառնա՛նք խամաճիկներ ոմանց իշխանատենչ իղձերն իրականցնելու գործում:


Լեո ջան, մեր տարբերակը սա է. նոր նախագահական ու խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների նշանակում (ազատ և թափանցիկ) դատական, գործադիր և օրենսդիր իշխանությունների տարրանջատում (իրական) և մենաշնոհրների վերացում…

տեսա՞ր մի նախադասությամբ գրեցի… եթե համաձայն չես որևէ կետի հետ ասա…

դե հիմա նույն սկզբմունքով քոնը ասա "այլ տարբերակը" ոնց որ դու ես ասում…մի նախադասությամբ շատ չէ

----------


## Elmo

Մենաշնորհների մասին:
Առաջ ցանկացած մարդ կարող էր բջջային հեռախոս նեմուծել Հայաստան ու դրանով տուն պահել: Հիմա ո՞վ կարա 20 հատ հեռախոս առնի ու լրիվ օրենքով մաքսազերծի բերի Հայաստան վաճառելու նպատակով: Իսկ ո՞վ ա մենաշնորհ հեռախոս ներմուծում Հայաստան:

----------


## Լեո

> երբ Լեոյի ձենը կտրեցիք:


Մասսագետ ջան, քեզանից շնորհակալ եմ, որ կիսում ես իմ համոզմունքները, բայց հավատա ոչ ոք չի կարող իմ ձայնը կտրել :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես կողմ եմ որ "հակալևոնականները" գան և բանավեճ ծավալեն… ես դրա հետ ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ, նույնիսկ կարծում եմ որ շատ էլ առողջ է, *բայց* խնդրում եմ, շատ եմ խնդրում 96-ից մի խոսեք, որովհետև տպավորություն է ստեղծվում որ 98 թիվն է, Լևոնը նոր հրաժարական է տվել ու հիմա էլ առաջադրվում է նորից… Այդպես չէ… 98-ի և 2008-ի միջև *10* տարի ժամանակ կար, որը լրիվ հերիք էր որ մեր քաղաքական գիգանտները մեջտեղ գային ու Լևոնի "փլած" երկիրը կառուցեին, իսկ արդյունքում ի՞նչ եղավ… տասնամյակը սկսվեց Հոկտեմբերի 27-ով և ավարտվեց Մարտի 1-ով արանքում էլ "լոքշ" էր… էլ ում ասես չսպանեցին, ինչ ունեինք չունեինք տվինք ռուսներին պարտքի դիմաց գնաց … որովհետև էդ 10 տարին քաղաքական ու քաղաքացիական դատարկություն էր … 10 տարին ձեզ չհերիքեց որ անեիք ինչ որ ուզում էիք ու հիմա եկել եք ու բարոյականության դասեր եք տալիս, չգիտեմ… էլ "մազութի գործ", էլ էլեկտականության հողանցում ես ինչ գիտեմ ինչ… մեկը չկա մի հատ պապկա ձեռը գա ասի "հեսա ախպեր, սաղ ստեղ ա"… հավատացեք մեր իշխանությունները մի անգամից տեր կկանգնեն դրան: Մեկը չկա վերցնի ԼՏՊ-ի հանրահավաքին հնչեցրած ելույթները ու մեկ մեկ մատնանշի ինչն է սխալ և ինչի հետ համաձայն չի
> 
> Կներեք  ախպերներ ջան, ձեր 10 տարին անցավ, Վազգենը  (ու ոչ միայն Վազգենը) 10 տարի ոչինչ չկարողացավ անել, իսկ 2008-ի Ապրիլի 9-ին Սերժին շնորհավորեց, դա էն Վազգենն էր, որ 96-ին հանուն դեմոկրատիայի "ռեշոտկա էր ջարդում" ու "արասահակյանի գլուխ էր" ջարդում…
> 
> Այնպես որ եթե չեք օգնում, գոնե մի խանգարեք


Դու լրիվ շփոթել ես: Լինել ոչ լևոնական չի նշանակում անպայման լինել սերժական ու պաշտպանել նրա վարչակազմը: Ո՛չ...

Չնայած դու մեղավոր չես, դա է հենց լևոնիզմի հիմնական գաղափարախոսությունը՝ եթե իմ կողքին չես, ուրեմն Սերժի կողքին ես ու իմ թշնամին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու լրիվ շփոթել ես: Լինել ոչ լևոնական չի նշանակում անպայման լինել սերժական ու պաշտպանել նրա վարչակազմը: Ո՛չ...
> 
> Չնայած դու մեղավոր չես, դա է հենց լևոնիզմի հիմնական գաղափարախոսությունը՝ եթե իմ կողքին չես, ուրեմն Սերժի կողքին ես ու իմ թշնամին:


Այսինքն ուզում ես ասել՝ 3րդ բևեռն ես… դա հենց Սերժականների առաջ քաշած գաղափարն է… Սերժիզմը, այսպես ասած… բոլոր ուժերն էլ որոնք Լևոնին ու Սերժին քննադատում էին վերջում Սերժին շնորհավորեցին ու ձեռը պաչեցին (բացի Կարապետիչից). ավելի կոպիտ բառեր չեմ ուզում օգտագործել…

Կարող ա՞ սխալ եմ ասում…

ապեր դու որտե՞ղ ես (քաղաքական դիրքորոշմամբ). ասա իմանանք… էս արդեն տոննաներով գրեցիր ու բացի Լևոնին քննադատելուց ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չես ասել…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դու լրիվ շփոթել ես: Լինել ոչ լևոնական չի նշանակում անպայման լինել սերժական ու պաշտպանել նրա վարչակազմը: Ո՛չ...
> 
> Չնայած դու մեղավոր չես, դա է հենց լևոնիզմի հիմնական գաղափարախոսությունը՝ եթե իմ կողքին չես, ուրեմն Սերժի կողքին ես ու իմ թշնամին:


Որևէ մեկը այստեղ շփեթվե՞լ է… «լևոնական» տերմինը իշխանականների հնարածն է, դու փորձիր պայքարի մասնակից կամ պայքարին աջակցող գտնել, որ իրեն լևոնական է համարում։ Պայքարի մասնակիցներին լևոնականներ անվանող ոչ անպայման սերժականները իրականում դեմ են պայքարին, քանի որ ոչինչ փոխել չեն ուզում։ Իմ նախորդ գրառումը նորից կրկնել չեմ ուզում։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դու լրիվ շփոթել ես: Լինել ոչ լևոնական չի նշանակում անպայման լինել սերժական ու պաշտպանել նրա վարչակազմը: Ո՛չ...
> 
> Չնայած դու մեղավոր չես, դա է հենց լևոնիզմի հիմնական գաղափարախոսությունը՝ եթե իմ կողքին չես, ուրեմն Սերժի կողքին ես ու իմ թշնամին:


Որևէ մեկը այստեղ շփեթվե՞լ է… «լևոնական» տերմինը իշխանականների հնարածն է, դու փորձիր պայքարի մասնակից կամ պայքարին աջակցող գտնել, որ իրեն լևոնական է համարում։ Պայքարի մասնակիցներին լևոնականներ անվանող ոչ անպայման սերժականները իրականում դեմ են պայքարին, քանի որ ոչինչ փոխել չեն ուզում։ Իմ նախորդ գրառումը նորից կրկնել չեմ ուզում։ 
Մեր երկրի պրեզիդենտը lenta.ru–ի «աչքերով»՝

Սա հենց այնպես, «ոչ լևոնականների» համար։

----------

Chuk (12.02.2009), Mephistopheles (11.02.2009), Աբելյան (11.02.2009), Արտիստ (11.02.2009), Երվանդ (11.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ապեր դու որտե՞ղ ես (քաղաքական դիրքորոշմամբ). ասա իմանանք… էս արդեն տոննաներով գրեցիր ու բացի Լևոնին քննադատելուց ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չես ասել…


Փորձեմ շատ հակիրճ ներկայացնել իմ դիրքորոշումը: Ես էս քարուքանդ երկրի անհատ քաղաքացի եմ /շատ ափսոս, որ հպարտությամբ չեմ սա ասում/, ով միշտ դեմ է եղել ու դեմ է ներկա իշխող դասակարգին: Ես ընդունում եմ, որ դեռևս գտնվում եմ պասիվ պայքարողի դերում, որովհետև դեռ չեմ տեսնում այն ուժը, որը կկարողանա մեզ դուրս բերել այս վիճակից և ամենակարևորը մեզ տեր կկանգնի նաև «հեղափոխությունից» հետո:

Առայժ ըստ իս չկա այդպիսի քաղաքական ուժ:

Եվ քանի դեռ ժողովուրդն իմ այս  խորը ատելության ու ամբոխիզմի խավարում է խարխափում, վախենամ մենք դեռ երկար կտարուբերվենք սերժիզմ-լևոնիզմ հորձանուտում;

----------


## Elmo

> Առայժ ըստ իս չկա այդպիսի քաղաքական ուժ:


Ասում են չարորակ որոշ ուռուցքներ սիֆիլիսով են բուժում: Մարդուն վարակում են սիֆիլիսով, հետո սիֆիլիսի հարուցիչը խժռում ա ռակ-ի բջիջներին, հետո արդեն սիֆիլիսից բուժելը պրոբլեմ չի ներկայացնում:
Հիմա Լևոնը սիֆիլիս ա, իսկ սրանք ռակ են: Չի էլ լինի ուրիշ ավելի պնդաճակատ վիրուս, որ ռակ-ին կարանա խժռի: Սրանց նմաններին մենակ իրանց նմանը կարա վերացնի, հետո արդեն նրանցից բուժելը էդքան պրոբլեմատիկ չի լինի: Փաստացի ապացույցը 98 թ -ի Լևոնի խելոք հեռացումն էր:

----------

Ariadna (11.02.2009), Norton (11.02.2009), Աբելյան (11.02.2009), Արտիստ (11.02.2009), Լեո (11.02.2009), Ձայնալար (11.02.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ուրեմն ասեմ, սա ո'չ Ռոբի իշխանությունն ա, ո'չ Լևոնի: Իսկ Լևոնի ներխուժումը քաղաքականություն, Սերժի ու մյուս ընդդիմադիրներին ավելի մոտեցրեց, դա մեկ պատճառ: Էս հարցում մեղավոր են միայն Լևոնականները, ես ինքս շատ ժամանակ վախենում եմ, որ ծայրահեղության մեջ չընկնեմ: Իսկ էն մարդը ով 96-ին ընդդիմադիր էր, իսկ հիմա Լևոնի կողմը, ես կասեմ, եթե հիմա ունի գաղափար էն ժամանակ չուներ և հակառակը, եթե էն ժամանակ ուներ, հիմա չունի:


Երկար-բարակ չգրեմ: Միայն հիշեցնեմ, որ 96-ին իշխանափոխություն ցանկացող ընդդիմությունը ընդդիմություն չէ արդեն 98-ից: Հիշեցնեմ, որ դրանից քիչ անց Մանուկյանի կուսակցությունը տրոհվեց մի քանիսի միջև, որոնցից մի քանիսի լիդերները 2003-ին միացան Արդարություն դաշինքին, ինչպես ցույց տվեց ապագան՝ միայն խորհրդարանում հայտնվելու համար: Հիշեցնեմ նաև, որ վերջին ընտրություններից հետո, բացահայտած լինելով իրենց իրական դեմքերը, նրանք ուղղակի կատարում են հանցագործ իշխանությունների պատվերներն արդեն բացեիբաց. մեկը օլիգարխի չորրորդ պամոշնիկն է, մյուսը մի քիչ ավելի պակաս հայտնի պատգամավոր օլիգարխի իրավաբանն է, մի երկուսը պետական պաշտոններ ունեն/երկրորդային/ և այլն: Ահա նրանք՝ այն ժամանակվա իշխանափոխություն պահանջող մարդիկ:

----------


## voter

> Voter, ի տարբերություն քեզ, 96 թվականին մի շարք ընդդիմադիրներ, իրական ընդդիմադիրներ, ոչ թե «անկապ խոսողներ», որոնք այն ժամանակ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին դեմ էին, այսօր շարժման մեջ են, շարժման ակտիվիստներ են, որտև նրանք ոչ միայն քո նման զուտ խոսողներ են, այլ գաղափարական մարդիկ ու գործ անողներ: Էնպես որ քո բաժին պատասխանատվություն ուրիշի վրա մի գցի, ծիծաղելի ու ամոթալի է:


Հենց ծիծաղելին ու ամոթալին այդ մարդկանց «գաղափարական» կոչելն է։

Եթե դրանք 96ին հավատում էին, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ու իր ղեկավարած համակարգը կազմակերպել էին երկրում արդարություն ոտնահարում ու կեղծիքներ, ինչ է նշանակում հիմա շարժման մեջ ԼՏՊի հետ են - արդյող դա սեփական գաղափարների դավաճանություն չի՞ Թե մեղադրանքը 1996ի վերաբերյալ հանված են՞ , ով է հանել Փաշինյանը՞

Ես գիտեմ, որ հանված չէ - ընտրություններ կեղծողները պատժված չեն ու ինքանախաբեությունը է պնդել, թե ԳՈՐԾ է արվում ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐՆԵՐԻ համար։ Ինչ գտաղափար ԼՏՊի ուզած ՍՍերժանտների ու հաբՌԿիստների հետ հաշիվ մաքրելն է գաղափար - դրանցից ազատվելն լավ բան է ԱՊՐԻ գովերգելի է, իր աղբը թող մաքրի, աղտոտողը ես չէմ, որ գործ անեմ, ՇՈՒՆԸ ՍԱՏԿԱՑՆՈՂՆ Է ՔԱՇ ՏԱԼԻՍ։

Եթե ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ գաղափարն է հիմնարարը, թող սկսի բացահայտել ԼՏՊն անարդարներին, որ իր համար թղթեր են նկարել ու ընտրություններ կեղծել, այ այդ ժամանակ գործ կանենք, կսկսենք բացահայտել, պայքարել արդարության հաստատման ու հանցագործ կեղծարարների պատժմամբ...

----------

Tig (12.02.2009), Չամիչ (11.02.2009)

----------


## voter

> իսկ եթե օրհասական պահ է? պատերազմում պարտվում ենք? Կրկին կսպասես քո հրամանատարին?


Հարցն էլ նրանում է - ՈՒՄ ՀԵՏ ու ՀԱՆՈՒՆ ինչի ես պատերազմում։ 

Զուտ դա անհասկանալի է մասսաներին, դրա համար էլ կպարտվի է ՀԱԿ-ը, եթե փորձի ներքևից, գյուղապետարաններից, թաղապետարաններից, քաղաքապետարաններից սկսած  փոփոխությունների հասնել Հայաստանում - մի անգամից խոշոր հուպ տալ պրծնել են ուզում, ինչից էլ հետևում է նման տենչանքը մեծ հանրահավաք կազմակերպելու։

Էտ ինչ է ի վիճակի չեն կազմակերպել այն ինչ եղավ սովետական ժամանակ, որ ինչքան էլ ընտրությունները կանխորոշված էին, ԼՏՊին ու ամբողջ Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեին ընտրեցին պատգամավոր ՀԽՍՀ Գերագույն խորհրդի ու նրանք կարողացան փաստացի ժողովրդի կամքը ցույց տալ։

Միթե հաբՌԿիստները այդքան ուժեղեն հիմա քան ԽՍՀՄն էր 1988ին՞....

Պատերաում ժողովրդավարությունը վերականգնելու չեմ տեսնում...

----------

Լուսաբեր (12.02.2009)

----------


## voter

> Ես կողմ եմ որ "հակալևոնականները" գան և բանավեճ ծավալեն… ես դրա հետ ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ, նույնիսկ կարծում եմ որ շատ էլ առողջ է, *բայց* խնդրում եմ, շատ եմ խնդրում 96-ից մի խոսեք, որովհետև տպավորություն է ստեղծվում որ 98 թիվն է, Լևոնը նոր հրաժարական է տվել ու հիմա էլ առաջադրվում է նորից… Այդպես չէ… 98-ի և 2008-ի միջև *10* տարի ժամանակ կար, որը լրիվ հերիք էր որ մեր քաղաքական գիգանտները մեջտեղ գային ու Լևոնի "փլած" երկիրը կառուցեին, իսկ արդյունքում ի՞նչ եղավ… տասնամյակը սկսվեց Հոկտեմբերի 27-ով և ավարտվեց Մարտի 1-ով արանքում էլ "լոքշ" էր… էլ ում ասես չսպանեցին, ինչ ունեինք չունեինք տվինք ռուսներին պարտքի դիմաց գնաց … որովհետև էդ 10 տարին քաղաքական ու քաղաքացիական դատարկություն էր … 10 տարին ձեզ չհերիքեց որ անեիք ինչ որ ուզում էիք ու հիմա եկել եք ու բարոյականության դասեր եք տալիս, չգիտեմ… էլ "մազութի գործ", էլ էլեկտականության հողանցում ես ինչ գիտեմ ինչ… մեկը չկա մի հատ պապկա ձեռը գա ասի "հեսա ախպեր, սաղ ստեղ ա"… հավատացեք մեր իշխանությունները մի անգամից տեր կկանգնեն դրան: Մեկը չկա վերցնի ԼՏՊ-ի հանրահավաքին հնչեցրած ելույթները ու մեկ մեկ մատնանշի ինչն է սխալ և ինչի հետ համաձայն չի
> 
> Կներեք  ախպերներ ջան, ձեր 10 տարին անցավ, Վազգենը  (ու ոչ միայն Վազգենը) 10 տարի ոչինչ չկարողացավ անել, իսկ 2008-ի Ապրիլի 9-ին Սերժին շնորհավորեց, դա էն Վազգենն էր, որ 96-ին հանուն դեմոկրատիայի "ռեշոտկա էր ջարդում" ու "արասահակյանի գլուխ էր" ջարդում…
> 
> Այնպես որ եթե չեք օգնում, գոնե մի խանգարեք


ԼՏՊի ստեղծած համակարգը մնածել է ու միայն ինքը ԱՆՁԱՄԲ է հեռացել։

Հիմա փորձում է հետ գալ, բայց հավատալը մարդկանց չի գալիս, որ համակարգը քանդել է ցանկանում, մեծամասնության մոտ այն կարծիքն է, որ ընդհամենը ԵՏ է ուզում այն ինչ ինքը «արարել» է, քանի որ պնդում է, թե ուրիշներն իր սարքածը ի չար են օգտագործում, երբ որ իրականում այդ սարքածը ինքնին չարիքն է ու անկախ նրանց խարիզմ, պրիզմա, մառազմա ունեցող անձ կլինի համակարգի գլխին թե ոչ այն մնալու է ՀՐԵՇԱՎՈՐ։

Կարճ ասած 1991-1996-2009 ամբողջ այդ ընթացքում եղել ու մանում է միևնույն համակարգը, որի գոյատևումը ապահովվում է ԼՏՊի անձեռնմխելիթյունը։ Հավատալս չի գալիս, որ այդ համակարգի արարիչը կխիզախի ԱՆՁՆԱԶՈՀԱԲԱՐ քանդել այդ համակարգը, քանի որ շատ թելեր որից քաշքշես հանգեցնելուն իր իսկ անձի ու նրա շրջապատի սասանման - պատասխանատվությունը նրա ու նրա շրջապատի վրա է...

----------

Tig (12.02.2009), Լեո (11.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (12.02.2009), Չամիչ (11.02.2009)

----------


## voter

> Հիմա մեզ մոտ կան մարդիկ, որոնք ուզում են Հայաստանում ինչ–որ բան փոխել, և նրանք այսպես ասած քցել–բռնել են, ու որոշել են, որ իրատեսական է Տեր–Պետրոսյանի միջոցով ու Ազգային Կոնգրեսով այդ «ինչ–որ բան» փոխելը, ու պայքարում են։ Իսկ մյուսները դիմադրում են այդ պայքարին տարբեր իրական ու կեղծ հիմնավորումներով, «–ական»–ների բաժանելով, 96 թվի նոստալգիայով, իրենց իրական ու կեղծ մտավախություններով, մի խոսքով նրանք չեն ուզում այդ պայքարը։ Իսկ չեն ուզում, որովհետև իրականում նրանք չեն ուզում որևէ բան փոխել, այլ կերպ չի լինում, հակառակ պնդումները հեքիաթ են, որևէ ողջամտությունից դուրս, քանի որ հիմա բացի Կոնգրեսից այլ պայքար չկա, եթե այսպես կոչված «ոչ լևոնականները» ցանկանային որևէ բան իսկապես փոխել, ապա մենք բոլորս միասին գոնե լսած կլինեինք  մի որևէ այլ շարժման գոյության մասին։ ....


Եղբայր, ով ա քեզ խանգարում, ՓՈԽԻ, մենակ մեզանից պեռաշկի,չուստ պատրաստել մի պահանջի, մեզ համար դա արժեք չունի....

Մի խոսքով 96ին գաղափարի պայքար էր համապատասպանում էր շատերի նպատակներին պայքարում էին, բայց երբ բանը հասավ անձերի ռազբիրատի դադարեցին։ Հիմա ի սկզբանե անձերի ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏ է, միակ գաղափարական պայքարը ինքը ՍՍերժանտական ու հաբՌԿիստական համակարգն է նվիրել ՀԱԿին, ստեղծելով քաղբանտարկյալների գաղափարը, դա էլ հիմա ասվում է, միակ խոչնդոտը, ԼՏՊի ու ՍՍ/ՌԿի միջև բանակցությունների քաղբանտարկյալների առկայութնունն է 255-300 հոդվածը փոխենք ԼՈԽ ԼԱՎ ԿԼԻ, իսկ որ ինքնին ՍՍերժանտերի ու հաբՌԿիստների գոյությունը բացառող հոդվածներ է պետք պահանջել ընդունել, կամ դառնալ օրենսդիր ինչպես 1988ին ու համակարգը փոխել - դրա մասին ձեն հանող չկա - արա խաղամոլ ՍՍն ու վոին ՌԿն ա սախ մեղավոր, դրանց հարցը լուծենք լոխ լավ տի լի...

Է գնացեք ձեր հարցերն դրանց հետ պարզեք մեզնից յան տվեք, մենք դրանց երևան գալու հետ ոչ 1992ին, ոչ 1996ին ոչ էլ մնացած տարիներին կապ չունենք ու ունենալ չենք ցանկանում - երեխայա ռամական բյուդջեի փողով մածուն էր ուտում ու գոնէ մի քիչ էլ բանակ էր սարքում, դրա համար էլ մեզ չեր խանգարում։ Որ երես են առել ու իրենց ստեղծողին են հոշոտում, մեզ ինչ՞ Մենք էտ ռազբիրատի հետ կապ չունենք, ինչքան էլ ժամանակին ընգերություն են արել կամ նույնիսկ մի դասարանում ենք սովորել։

----------


## Տատ

Չուկ, դու մի ջղայնացի «կարուսելի» համար: Իրոք, հենց կարուսելային վիճակ է բոլոր կողմերից: ԼՏՊ ոչինչ չարեց իր հին անունն արդարացնելու, հերքելու համար (թե՞ անգլիական թագուհին արդարանալու կարիք չունի): Կոնգրեսն էլ մնաց ԼՏՊ, չաճեց այդ անունից դուրս, պարզ է, որ հիմա դուք էլ մենք էլ նորից *ստիպված*(ոմանք նույնիսկ առանց մեծ զգացմունքների, անտարբեր) այդ անունն ենք հոլովում:



> *ԼՏՊի ստեղծած համակարգը* մնածել է ու միայն ինքը ԱՆՁԱՄԲ է հեռացել։


Այո:
Եթե հիշում են անցյալը՝ բացատրելու համար այսօրվա անվստահությունը նրա նկատմամբ: Ըստ այստեղի վերջին հոդվածի, «ինչու եք խոսում, թե ինչ *չի արել* ԼՏՊ»:
Բայց դա խիտ կապված է արվածի հետ: Իսկ արել է, ըստ իս ՝ երեք սկզբունքային բան
-ամրապնդել կաշառակերությունը: Երևի նույնիսկ չկարողանար վերացնել, արմատները արդեն շատ խորն էին, բայց նա *չի էլ փորձել*: Ոչ մի հեռացում, ոչ մի դատ, ոչ մի սկանդալ կաշառակեր ռեկտորի կամ միլիցու շուրջ այն իշխանությունը չունի խղճի վրա:
-ստեղծեց ու ամրապնդեց կրիմինալ հարուստ էլէմենտների կապը պետության հետ: Պարզ է որ այդ մաշտաբի մաֆիան ստեղծվեց սիստեմի կտրուկ փոփոխությունից, սոզիալիզմից՝ կապիտալիզմին: Իսկ ԼՏՊ թեքվեց ու նահանջեց, մի բան էլ՝ օգտվեց այդ նոր խավից: 
- Ընտրությունների ինստիտուտը պահպանեց իր ծակուծուկերը, հնարավոր և անձամբ օգտագործված կեղծումների համար: Նա ոչինչ չարեց, երբ կարող էր, մաքրել ու թափանցիկ դարձնել այդ գործը: իսկ մեկ անգամ կեղծողը երկրորդ անգամ էլ կանի:

Այն ինչ հիմա է՝ միայն շարունակություն է իր գծի: Հա, լավ, ինծիլիգենտ է, հետո՞ ինչ: Կասեմ նաև, որ իր ֆոտոն էլ այստեղ դնեք (կամ ռուսական թերթում) ՝ մեծ համակրանք չի առաջացնի:

Կարուսել...միայն ասելու համար, ինչու հավատ չկա, և ինչու *նրա* պահանջները ներկա կարգերին սարկազմով են ընդունվում: Ընդդիմության հայտնվելը Հայաստանում պետք էր, բայց ոչ մարտի մեկի գնով, այդ գնի բարձրությունը նաև ԼՏՊի վրա է:

Իսկ այն, որ ներկա կարգերը վատն են ես չեմ վիճում:  :Angry2:

----------

Tig (12.02.2009), Լեո (11.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (12.02.2009), Չամիչ (11.02.2009)

----------


## voter

Մի սանրի կտավներ


«Նախորդ» եւ «ներկա» իշխանությունների համեմատությունները հաճախ են արվում, չնայած ինչքան էլ վերլուծես, միեւնույն է՝ պարզ է, որ ոչ միայն Հայաստանում, այլեւ ամբողջ աշխարհում որեւէ իշխանություն առանձնապես «բարի պտուղ» չի: Ավելի հետաքրքիր է համեմատել մեր երկրում «ներկա» եւ «նախորդ» ընդդիմությունները:

Եվ այսպես, ո՞ւր են հիմա Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, Դավիթ Վարդանյանը, Շավարշ Քոչարյանը, Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը, Կիմ Բալայանը, Գառնիկ Իսագուլյանը: Եթե փորձենք ընդհանրացնել նրանց ճակատագիրը, ապա կարելի է ասել, որ, անկախ այն հանգամանքից՝ ունեն նրանք պաշտոն, թե ոչ, այդ գործիչներից յուրաքանչյուրը վերցրել է «ներկա» իշխանությունից իրեն հասանելիք պատառը ու քաշվել է իր անկյունը: Եթե նրանց ձայնը լսվում է, ապա շատ տաք տեղից՝ «կայունամետ ու պետականամետ» դիրքերից՝ «ատելության եւ չարության դեմ»: Իբր իրենք շատ բարի էին, երբ զբաղվում էին ընդդիմադիր գործունեությամբ: Ո՞ւր են այն հեռագրասյուները, որոնց վրա պարոն Իսագուլյանը պատրաստվում էր կախել «նախորդ» իշխանություններին: Չկան, վերածվել են պետականության սյուների:

Հիմա հարց տանք՝ արդյոք այն թերությունները, որոնց դեմ կոկորդ պատռելով պայքարում էին վերոհիշյալ անձինք՝ մեր երկրում վերացե՞լ են: Կամ գուցե նկատվում է ինչ-որ դրական դինա՞միկա: Այս 10-13 տարում մեր երկիրն ավելի ժողովրդավա՞ր է դարձել: Ընտրությունները ավելի քի՞չ են կեղծվում: Գուցե կոռուպցիա՞ն է պակասել: Կամ խորհրդարանի մտավոր պոտենցիա՞լն է բարձրացել: Այդ հարցերի պատասխանները հայտնի են: Բա ինչո՞ւ այդ մարդիկ այլեւս ձայն չեն հանում: Այստեղից ես կարո՞ղ եմ հետեւություն անել, որ 90-ականներին նրանք պայքարում էին ոչ թե սկզբունքների կամ գաղափարների, այլ աթոռների եւ նյութական բարիքների համար, որոնք ստանալուց հետո՝ լռեցին: Երեւի՝ կարող եմ:

Այժմ դառնանք այսօրվա ընդդիմությանը: Վերջինս, հավանաբար, պետք է հասարակությանը ազդանշաններ տա, թե որակապես տարբերվում է «նախորդ» ընդդիմությունից: Մասնավորապես՝ ավելի ժողովրդավար է, ավելի հանդուրժող, կիրթ, գաղափարական: Ցավոք, ես նման ազդանշաններ չեմ տեսնում: Իհարկե, բովանդակային առումով «ներկա» ընդդիմության ասածը 90%-ով ճիշտ է: (Նույնքան ճիշտ էր «նախորդ» ընդդիմության քննադատությունը): Իսկ ձեւի առումով նրանք նույնն են՝ նույն հիստերիան, նույն շանտաժը, նույն հայհոյանքները:

Առաջ գոնե Աշոտ Մանուչարյանն էր հայհոյում, որը, իր բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ, գոնե վաստակ ունի ղարաբաղյան շարժման եւ պետության կայացման գործում: Հիմա հայհոյում են ինչ-որ անհայտ լակոտներ: Պատկերացնում եմ, ինչ են նրանք անելու, երբ գան իշխանության: Իսկ դա վաղ թե ուշ տեղի կունենա՝ ոչինչ այս աշխարհում հավերժ չէ:

ԱՐԱՄ ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄՅԱՆ
http://new.aravot.am/am/home/archive/0/view/2009-02-11

----------


## Մարկիզ

Վերջին մի քանի գրառումների հեղինակները այդպես էլ չեն հասկանում, թե ինչն է ձևավորված պայքարի հիմնական պատճառները և նրա մեծագույն օգուտը մեր արդեն աղավաղված հասարակությանը:
Ստում եք: Մինչև 99-ի հոկտեմբերը մեր հասարակությունն ամբողջովին չի եղել հիվանդ, այնպես ինչպես հիմա, մեր ընտրական համակարգը այսպիսի ընդգծված խայտառակ չի եղել, մեր սերունդների գոյատևումը չի եղել վտանգի տակ, մեր ազգը չի եղել այն աստիճան դեգրադացված ինչպես հիմա, որի հիմնական պատճառը *ձեր*  երկրպագած քաղաքական գործիչների կաշառակեր, պուտանկա, վախկոտ, աբիժնիկ պահվածքն է վերջին տաս տարիներին: 

Եղել են բազմաթիվ թերություններ, եղել են բազմաթիվ անարդարություններ, բայց չեն եղել նեմեցներ, լֆիկներ, թոխմախներ ու դոդեր: Միգուցե եղել են, բայց նրանք եղել են ոչինչ: Չեմ էլ կասկածում, եթե չլիներ հոկտեմբերի քսանյոթը, հոկտեմբերի քսանյոթից հետ ձեր սիրելի քաղաքական գործիչների արյունախում ուրախությունն ու անգործությունը, այսօր մենք կապրեինք այլ Հայաստանում:

Հիմիկվա պայքարի ամենամեծ շահումն այն է, որ ձևավորվել ու շարունակում է ձևավորվել քաղաքացիական հասարակություն, որի մեջ մեծ դեր ունեն երիտասարդները, որոնք իրենց հայրենիքի հետ կապված կարևորագույն իրադարձությունների ժամանակ ջայլամային կեցվացք չեն ընդունի, որոնք այսպիսի արտահայտություններ չեն անի.



> Ինչ գտաղափար ԼՏՊի ուզած ՍՍերժանտների ու հաբՌԿիստների հետ հաշիվ մաքրելն է գաղափար - դրանցից ազատվելն լավ բան է ԱՊՐԻ գովերգելի է, *իր աղբը թող մաքրի, աղտոտողը ես չէմ, որ գործ անեմ, ՇՈՒՆԸ ՍԱՏԿԱՑՆՈՂՆ Է ՔԱՇ ՏԱԼԻՍ։*


Եվ վերջապես ի՞նչ եք աղտոտում հանրահավաքի թեման: Գալիս եք, եկեք, չեք գալի հանգիստ նստեք ձեր տաքուկ անկյուններում…

----------


## Chuk

> Հենց ծիծաղելին ու ամոթալին այդ մարդկանց «գաղափարական» կոչելն է։
> 
> Եթե դրանք 96ին հավատում էին, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ու իր ղեկավարած համակարգը կազմակերպել էին երկրում արդարություն ոտնահարում ու կեղծիքներ, ինչ է նշանակում հիմա շարժման մեջ ԼՏՊի հետ են - արդյող դա սեփական գաղափարների դավաճանություն չի՞ Թե մեղադրանքը 1996ի վերաբերյալ հանված են՞ , ով է հանել Փաշինյանը՞
> 
> Ես գիտեմ, որ հանված չէ - ընտրություններ կեղծողները պատժված չեն ու ինքանախաբեությունը է պնդել, թե ԳՈՐԾ է արվում ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐՆԵՐԻ համար։ Ինչ գտաղափար ԼՏՊի ուզած ՍՍերժանտների ու հաբՌԿիստների հետ հաշիվ մաքրելն է գաղափար - դրանցից ազատվելն լավ բան է ԱՊՐԻ գովերգելի է, իր աղբը թող մաքրի, աղտոտողը ես չէմ, որ գործ անեմ, ՇՈՒՆԸ ՍԱՏԿԱՑՆՈՂՆ Է ՔԱՇ ՏԱԼԻՍ։
> 
> Եթե ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ գաղափարն է հիմնարարը, թող սկսի բացահայտել ԼՏՊն անարդարներին, որ իր համար թղթեր են նկարել ու ընտրություններ կեղծել, այ այդ ժամանակ գործ կանենք, կսկսենք բացահայտել, պայքարել արդարության հաստատման ու հանցագործ կեղծարարների պատժմամբ...


Voter, հիմա փորձեմ հերթական անգամ, շատ հանգիստ, առանց ավելորդ նյարդայնանալու 1896-րդ անգամ կրկնված այս մտքերին պատասխանել: 

Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ դու ու քո նման շատերը ամեն ինչ պայմանավորում եք անձերով, բայց դա համառորեն ուզում եք վերագրել մեզ: Բացատրեմ. միայն անձով պայմանավորողն է ասում, որ Լևոնի դեմ պայքարողը գաղափարական մարդ չէ, եթե հիմա գնում է Լևոնի կողքից: Ո՞վքեր են Լևոնը, Սերժը, Քոչարյանը և այլն... ընդամենը անձինք: Օրինակ ես Սերժի դեմ հիմա չեմ պայքարում, որտև կարճ ասած Սերժն էդքան չկա, որ ես իր դեմ պայքարեմ: Բայց այ Սերժի տեսակի դեմ ու ձևավորված համակարգի դեմ պայքարում եմ:

96-ին կային հիմնականում երկու տիպի պայքարողներ.
1. Մարդիկ, ովքեր պայքարում էին հենց անձամբ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան անձին դեմ (անգաղափարական պայքարողներ)
2. Մարդիկ, ովքեր պայքարում էին իրենց պատկերացումներով արատավոր համակարգի դեմ (գաղափարական պայքարողներ)

2-րդ տիպի պայքարողների գերակշռող հատվածը այսօր ևս պայքարում է: Պայքարում է ոչ թե Լևոնի հետ Սերժի դեմ, այլ պայքարում է Լևոնի օգնությամբ համակարգի դեմ, որտեղ Սերժը, Քոչարյանը, Սահակյան Գալուստ-ը և այլք ընդամենը իրենցից առանձին ոչինչ չներկայացնող անձեր են:

Ավելին, եթե 15 տարի հետո այնպիսի իրավիճակ կլինի, որ Պողոսը կամ Լևոնը (հաշվի առնելով տարիքը, դա անհնար է, բայց դե) կլինեն իշխանության գլխին ու կլինի արատավոր համակարգ, պետք կլինի այդ արատավոր համակարգի դեմ պայքարել, իսկ պայքար առաջնորդել կկարողանան միայն ու միայն Սերժը կամ Քոչարյանը, ապա այս գաղափարական մարդիկ կգնան նրանց հետևից՝ հասկանալով ու գիտակցելով, որ անձը չի էականը, այլ գաղափարները, համակարգը ու հասարակությունը՝ այսինքն մենք: Որովհետև ամենը կախված է միայն ու միայն մեզնից ու ոչ մի դեպքում Սերժից կամ Քոչարյանից, որովհետև եթե կա արատավոր համակարգ, ապա դա մեր թողտվությամբ է ու անգամ Սերժին կարելի է դնել այնպիսի կաղապարների մեջ, որ ինքը ստիպված լինի  կառավարել ոչ ավազակապետական, անարխիկ ձևով: Սա է ամբողջ խնդիրը:

Ավելին, մեր պայքարում իրականում ամենևին էական չէ իշխանափոխությունը, այլ էական է մտքի հեղափոխությունը, հասարակական մտածողության հեղափոխությունը: Ուրիշ հարց, որ շատ հավանական է, որ այս պահին կարծես թե այնպիսի վիճակ է, որ այդ նպատակներին հասնելու համար իշխանափոխությունը անհրաժեշտ է: Բայց կրկնում եմ, դա չի նպատակը: Նպատակը Լևոնին նախագահ տեսնելը չէ, ինչ-որ անձի կամ անձերի խմբի իշխանության բերելը չէ:

Ինչ խոսք եղել են, կան ու կլինեն մարդիկ, ովքեր կշարունակեն ամեն ինչ պայմանավորել անձերով: Ցավով նկատում եմ, որ դրանցից մեկը դու ես: Ցավով, որովհետև իմ համեստ կարծիքով ունես բավական լավ անալիտիկ միտք ու ցավալի է նման անալիտիկ մտքով մարդուն տեսնել այդպիսի կաղապարներում:



> Հարցն էլ նրանում է - ՈՒՄ ՀԵՏ ու ՀԱՆՈՒՆ ինչի ես պատերազմում։


Այս մի նախադասությունը վերևում գրածիս հերթական ապացույցն է, ուրիշ ոչինչ, թեև ես գիտեմ թե ինչ պատասխաններ կարող է տրվի, ոնց կարող ես(եք) «հիմնավորել», որ առաջնորդից շատ բան է կախված, որ «կարմիր կովը կաշին չի փոխում» և այլ գյուլնազտատյան հեքիաթներ:




> Զուտ դա անհասկանալի է մասսաներին, դրա համար էլ կպարտվի է ՀԱԿ-ը, եթե փորձի ներքևից, գյուղապետարաններից, թաղապետարաններից, քաղաքապետարաններից սկսած  փոփոխությունների հասնել Հայաստանում - մի անգամից խոշոր հուպ տալ պրծնել են ուզում, ինչից էլ հետևում է նման տենչանքը մեծ հանրահավաք կազմակերպելու։


Այս միտքը այս ֆորումում դու կրկնում ես թերևս 789-րդ անգամ: Լավ, խնդիր չկա, դու էդպես ես պատկերացնում, անգամ հնարավոր է, որ ճիշտ ես, թեև անձամբ ես համաձայն չեմ ու հիմա կասեմ թե ինչու համաձայն չեմ, բայց ինչու՞ ես այդքան կրկնում: Այդքան կրկնելու փոխարեն գտիր ուժ, որը պատրաստ է այդ ճանապարհով գնա, ու գնա այդ ուժի էությամբ: Չէ որ ըստ քեզ ՀԱԿ-ը մերժել է նման գործելաոճը (իրականում չի մերժել): Այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ ես ուզում, չէ որ քո պատկերացումներով խոսքդ մնում է ձայն բարբառո հանապատի:

Հիմա մի քանի բառով ասեմ, թե ինչու էսպես չի լինի: Նախ ՀԱԿ-ը մասնակցել է ու կմասնակցի ամենատարբեր մակարդակի ընտրությունների: Սակայն կա երկու մեծ խոչընդոտ.
- Այդ մակարդակի ընտրություններում, երբ ասածս հասարակական գիտակցության հեղափոխությունը չի եղել, իսկ իշխանության գործելաոճը ու բարքերը մնում են նույնը, կեղծվել ու կեղծվելու են բոլոր այս կարգի ընտրությունները, եթե որոշ տեղեր այս բեզպրեդելին հաղթել էլ լինի, ապա արդյունքն աննշան կլինի,
- Անգամ ընտրվելու դեպքում տվյալ պաշտոնյան չի ունենալու գործունեության ազատություն, նրա գլխին վերևներից տալու են ցանկացած որոշում ընդունելիս, գործ անելիս ու ըստ էության այդ դեպքում լինելով որոշակի կաղապարների մեջ շատ ավելի դժվար է լինելու մեծ արդյունքի հասնելը: Քանի որ եթե էսօր Պողոսն ազատ մարդ է, ապա այդ օրը Պողոսը գյուղապետ լինելու հետ մեկտեղ ունենալու է գործողությունների սահմանափակումներ, ինչ-որ իմաստով կալանավորված:

Ամեն դեպքում այս խոսակցությունը սույն թեմայի նյութ չէ:




> ԼՏՊի ստեղծած համակարգը մնածել է ու միայն ինքը ԱՆՁԱՄԲ է հեռացել։


Իրավամբ ընդունելով, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ժամանակ էլ կային բազում անարդարություններ, կոռուպցիա, հովանավորչություն և այլ պետական արատներ, պարզապես ծիծաղելի է այն ժամանակները ներկայիս բարքերի հետ համեմատելը: Ընդհանրապես այդ նույն արատավոր երևույթները գոյություն ունեն ամենուր և գոյություն են ունեցել միշտ: Պարզապես ծիծաղելի է այդպիսի «համակարգի ստեղծումը» վերագրել մի անձի, դա կլինի Տեր-Պետրոսյանը թե Սերժ Սարգսյանն էական չէ: Այստեղ գալիս ենք էլի նրան, որ դու և քո նման շատերը քաղաքականության ու հասարակության մեջ շատ բաներ սխալամբ պայմանավորում եք անձերով, ուշադրությունը շեղելով բուն երևույթից: Ինչ վերաբերվում է ակնարկված համակարգին, ապա Հայաստանը դա ժառանգել է Սովետական Միությունից (նայում ենք միայն վերջին ժամանակաշրջանը) ու պարզապես կուրություն է չնկատելը, թե այդ արատավոր համակարգն ինչ ծաղկում է ապրել 98 թվականից հետո: Ես դիտմամբ չեմ ուզում խոսել համակարգը ծաղկել թե հակառակը թոշնել է 91-98 ընթացքում, որպեսի նոր ավելորդ խոսակցություն չծագի: Սակայն ուզում եմ ասել, որ այս ընթացքում եղել են և ծաղկման և թոշնման ժամանակրշջաններ ու ուղղակի ի դեպ ակնարկային կարող եմ հիշեցնել Եսայի Ստեփանյանին, որը փողերն առած փախավ:




> Հիմա փորձում է հետ գալ, բայց հավատալը մարդկանց չի գալիս, որ համակարգը քանդել է ցանկանում, մեծամասնության մոտ այն կարծիքն է, որ ընդհամենը ԵՏ է ուզում այն ինչ ինքը «արարել» է, քանի որ պնդում է, թե ուրիշներն իր սարքածը ի չար են օգտագործում, երբ որ իրականում այդ սարքածը ինքնին չարիքն է ու անկախ նրանց խարիզմ, պրիզմա, մառազմա ունեցող անձ կլինի համակարգի գլխին թե ոչ այն մնալու է ՀՐԵՇԱՎՈՐ։


Ես քո տեղը լինեի, չէի խոսի մարդկանց մեծամասնության անունից  :Wink: 




> Հիմա ի սկզբանե անձերի ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏ է, միակ գաղափարական պայքարը ինքը ՍՍերժանտական ու հաբՌԿիստական համակարգն է նվիրել ՀԱԿին, ստեղծելով քաղբանտարկյալների գաղափարը, դա էլ հիմա ասվում է, միակ խոչնդոտը, ԼՏՊի ու ՍՍ/ՌԿի միջև բանակցությունների


Սա նորից նույն ձեռագիրն է, նույն բանը միլիոն անգամ կրկնելով այդ անհեթեթ միտքը մարդկանց ենթագիտակցության մեջ որպես անհերքելի ճշմարտություն մտցնել: Իսկ իրականում, ինչպես արդեն նշեցի, այս անձերով պայմանավորելու մասին գրում ու պնդում են նրանք, ովքեր հենց իրենք են ամեն ինչը անձերով պայմանավորում, մինչդեռ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի ու ժողովրդի, հասարակության կողմից այս պահին ընթանում է զուտ գաղափարական պայքար:




> Է գնացեք ձեր հարցերն դրանց հետ պարզեք մեզնից յան տվեք


Voter, մենք ձեզնից վաղուց ենք «յան տվել», բայց այ դուք ինչ-որ ոչ մի կերպ «յան չեք տալիս»: Ինչի ապացույցն է նաև այս թեմայում հայտնվելդ՝ բավական երկար պասիվությունից հետո:




> Չուկ, դու մի ջղայնացի «կարուսելի» համար: Իրոք, հենց կարուսելային վիճակ է բոլոր կողմերից: ԼՏՊ ոչինչ չարեց իր հին անունն արդարացնելու, հերքելու համար (թե՞ անգլիական թագուհին արդարանալու կարիք չունի): Կոնգրեսն էլ մնաց ԼՏՊ, չաճեց այդ անունից դուրս, պարզ է, որ հիմա դուք էլ մենք էլ նորից *ստիպված*(ոմանք նույնիսկ առանց մեծ զգացմունքների, անտարբեր) այդ անունն ենք հոլովում:


Տատ ջան, դու ևս անձերով պայմանավորող ես, ըստ էության: Տարօրինակաբար Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ու ՀԱԿ-ին նույնացնում էին միայն ու միայն այսպես կոչված «հակալևոնականները», մինչդեռ իրապես չեզոք մասսան, էլ չասած շարժման համախոհներն ու մասնակիցները այդ անձին ու այդ կառույցը, էլ չասած այդ անձին ու այս շարժումը չեն նույնացնում, Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, իհարկե, անվերապահորեն ընդունում են որպես ՀԱԿ առաջնորդ ու իրավամբ բավական իմաստուն քաղաքական գործիչ, բայց ոչ ավելին: Մինչդեռ դուք ուզում եք դրանք նույնական տեսնել, դրանք նույնացնել: 

Իսկ գրառմանդ մնացած մասին ըստ էության պատասխանել եմ այս գրառման մեջի Voter-ին գրվածում, որովհետև, ճիշտն ասած ըստ էության ոչ մի նոր բան չէիր ասել, այլ ուրիշ ձևակերպմամբ կրկնել էիր Voter-ի ասածները, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես Voter-ն էր կրկնել նախկինում իր ու ֆորումում էլի եսիմ քանի հոգու ասածները, ես էլ պատասխանումս կրկնեցի նույնը, ինչը բազում անգամ կրկնել ու բացատրել ենք ձեզ  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (13.02.2009), Norton (12.02.2009), Մարկիզ (11.02.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ԱՐԱՄ ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄՅԱՆ
> http://new.aravot.am/am/home/archive/0/view/2009-02-11


Արամ Աբրահամյանին թվում է… :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> ԱՐԱՄ ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄՅԱՆ
> http://new.aravot.am/am/home/archive/0/view/2009-02-11


Արամ Աբրահամյանին չնայած շատ հարգում եմ, բայց արդեն պարզապես զռում է կեղծ հավասարությունների մտցնումը ու կոմպլեմենտարիզմ խաղալը: Շատ դիպուկ է Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հետևյալ հրապարակումը (տեղադրում եմ հոդվածի միայն մի հատվածը).



> Եւ այսպես, սիրելի ընթերցող, պատկերացրեք, որ նախօրեին Երեւանում տեղի է ունեցել «Արարատ»-«Պախտակոր» ֆուտբոլային հանդիպումը, որը ավարտվել է «Արարատի» պարտությամբ. հայկական թիմը պարտվել է 0։5 հաշվով։ Ստորեւ ներկայացնում ենք, թե ինչպիսի անդրադարձներ կունենար այդ իրադարձությունը «Առավոտ» օրաթերթում եւ «Ուրվագիծ» հաղորդաշարում։ Եւ ինչ կգրվեր այդ կապակցությամբ «Լավատեսի անկյունում»։
> 
> 1. «Առավոտ» օրաթերթի խմբագրական
> 
> Արդյո՞ք պարտություն է կրել Երեւանի «Արարատը» Տաշքենդի «Պախտակորի» հետ հանդիպման ընթացքում։ Բնականաբար` ընդդիմադիրները հայտարարում են, որ այս փաստը կասկածի տեղիք տալ չի կարող։ Ավելին, ըստ ընդդիմադիրների` «Արարատը» պարտվել է խոշոր հաշվով։ Նման պնդումները զարմանալի չեն, որովհետեւ, ցավոք, Հայաստանում ընդդիմադիր լինել, նշանակում է լինել ծայրահեղական եւ ունենալ ռադիկալ մոտեցումներ։ Ու չնայած ընդդիմության շարքերում ունեմ բազմաթիվ ընկերներ եւ բոլոր ընտրություններում, այդ թվում եւ` Արաբկիրի թաղապետի եւ ավագանու ընտրությունների ժամանակ քվեարկել եմ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի օգտին, չեմ կարող չնկատել, որ «Արարատի» պարտության մասին հայտարարությունները արվում են, քանի որ դրանք հաճելի են ամբոխին, այսպես ասած` պլեբեյներին։ Բայց ընդդիմությունը մշտապես մոռանում է, որ երկրում կան նաեւ տողերիս հեղինակի նման կրթված, Բախի լյա մաժոր Բրանդենբուրգյան թիվ 2 կոնցերտը լսած մարդիկ, ովքեր ուզում են ավելի օբյեկտիվ կարծիքներ լսել «Արարատ» - «Պախտակոր» հանդիպման մասին։ Իշխանություններն էլ, ցավոք, չեն փոխում իրենց գործելակերպը եւ փորձում են կոծկել հայկական ֆուտբոլում առկա պրոբլեմները, որոնց մասին մենք կնախընտրենք լռել, որովհետեւ մեր սկզբունքը օբյեկտիվությունն է։ Իսկ օբյեկտիվ իրականությունն այն է, որ հնարավոր չէ միանշանակ ասել` պարտվե՞լ է «Արարատը», թե՞ հաղթել, որովհետեւ հարցը պատասխան կստանա միայն երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքով։ Եթե նայենք առաջ, կտեսնենք, որ 2020 թվականին «Արարատը» «Պախտակորին» պարտվելու է 0։12 հաշվով, եւ ահա այս ֆոնին գուցե ամենեւին էլ անհիմն չթվան այն պնդումները, թե 0։5 հաշիվը հաղթական է «Արարատի» համար։ Միեւնույն է, «Արարատը» երբեք չի հաղթելու, միեւնույն է, միշտ հաղթելու է Սերժ Սարգսյանը, չնայած ես միշտ քվեարկել եմ ու միշտ քվեարկելու եմ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի օգտին։ Կարող եմ անգամ տեղեկանք բերել տեղամասային ընտրական հանձնաժողովից։

----------


## voter

Արդեն առաջնթաց կա, որ գոնէ չեն պիտակավորվում նրանք, ովքեր չեն ցանկանում ԳԱԼ կանգնել մի մարդու կողքին, որը իրենց համար օտար սկզբունքների մարմնավորող չէ ու ինչպես պ.Աբրահամյանը Առավոտի ճիշտ է նկատել ԼՏՊն առանձնապես մի նոր բան չի էլ ասում։

Այ ցանկալի նոր բան եթե լինի, ինչպես 1988ին Արցախն ու անկախությունն էին, անկախ անձնական հակակրանքից կամ համակրանքից շատերը կլինեն, կգան կօգնեն...

Գաղափարի համար պայքարը չկար ոչ 1996ին երբ Լևոնի/Վանոի/Վազգեն Սարգսյանի դեմ էր պայքարը, ոչ էլ հիմա է երբ ՍՍերժանտերի ու հաբՌՔածների ընդհամենը գլավարների դեմ է Լևոնի պայքարը։ 

Համակարգային փոփոխությունն է, որ գաղափար է, ինչը հայ ժողովուրդը գիտակցեց ու 1988ին ինչքան էլ ընտրույթունները կանխորոշված ու Մոսկվայից կառավարվող ու նշանակվող էին, կարողացավ իր Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեին դարձնել ՀԽՍՀ պատգամավոր իսկ մնացածը տեխնիկակակն հարց էր, օրենքներ ընդունել ու համակարգը փոխել։ 

Ցավոք ԼՏՊի, Վանոի, Վազգեն Սարգսյանի շնորհիվ ստեղծվեց մեկ ուրիշ իրենց նոր անձերի և ոչ ժողովրդի կողմից ղեկավարվող համակարգ, իսկ որ հաբՌԿիստների ու ՍՍերժանետները դրանից շատ լավ օգտվում են ու նույնիսկ իրենց ստեղծողներին բաժին չեն հանում, իրանց ԼԻՉՆԻ գործն ա, դրանցի էլ ԼԻՉՆԻ ռազբիրատ է ԼՏՊ-ՌՔ-ՍՍ-Վազգենի Ախպեր-Դեմիրճյանի Տղա։ 

Մենակ ժողովուրդն այդտեղ ինչ կապ ունի, ժողովրդին հանգիստ թողեք մի խառնեք ձեր ԼԻՇՆԻ ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏՆԵՐԻՆ, հետո ինչ որ մի ժամանակ ձեզ բոլորիդ սիրել է ու հիմա ամեն մեկին մի 10-20 տոկոս դեռ կտա համ ԼՏՊին համ ՍՍի համ ՌՔին ։ 

Կրկնվեմ, ինչքան էլ պ.Աբրահամյանը առավոտում Չուկն էլ ստեղ նախատում է բոլորին, որ կրկնվում ենք, բայց մեկ է քանի դեռ չենք գիտակցել ստիպված եմ կրկնել։

ՊԱՌԼԱՄԵՆՏԱԿԱՆ ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ է պետք Հայաստանին, որ նախագահ,պապայի սինդրոմից ազատվենք էլ ոչ մեկ չձգտի ԼԻՆԵԼ ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉ, այլ անի այնքան ինչքան ունակ է ու այդքանով օգտակար կլինի հայ ժողովրդին։

Հիմա միայն մնացած իրեն չհամակրողներին ոտնատակ տալու ու հիստերիկ դատավարություններ կազմակերպելու են ունակ բոլորը, ՍՍերժանտերը ու հաբՌՔածները դատարաննեում ԼՏՊն ու ՀԱԿն էլ հանրահավաքում։

ԼԱՎ բան կա ասեք անենք, որ վատ բան շատ կա ու ախոռն կղանքներով լիա ետ մենք գիտենք, որ մաքրելով զբաղվեն ՀԱԿում, օգնող շատ կլինի։

----------

Tig (12.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Արդեն առաջնթաց կա, որ գոնէ չեն պիտակավորվում նրանք, ովքեր չեն ցանկանում ԳԱԼ կանգնել մի մարդու կողքին, որը իրենց համար օտար սկզբունքների մարմնավորող չէ ու ինչպես պ.Աբրահամյանը Առավոտի չիշտ է ասում առանձնապես մի նոր բան չի էլ ասում։
> 
> Այ ցանկալի նոր բան եթե լինի, ինչպես 1988ին Արցախն ու անկախությունն էին, անկախ անձնական հակակրանքից կամ համակրանքից շատերը կլինեն, կգան կօգնեն...
> 
> Գաղափարի համար պայքարը չկար ոչ 1996ին երբ Լևոնի/Վանոի/Վազգեն Սարգսյանի դեմ էր պայքարը, ոչ էլ հիմա է երբ ՍՍերժանտերի ու հաբՌՔածների ընդհամենը գլավարների դեմ է Լևոնի պայքարը։ 
> 
> Համակարգային փոփոխությունն է, որ գաղափար է, ինչը հայ ժողովուրդը գիտակցեց ու 1988ին ինչքան էլ ընտրույթունները կանխորոշված ու Մոսկվայից կառավարվող ու նշանակվող էին, կարողացավ իր Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեին դարձնել ՀԽՍՀ պատգամավոր իսկ մնացածը տեխնիկակակն հարց էր, օրենքներ ընդունել ու համակարգը փոխել։ 
> 
> Ցավոք ԼՏՊի, Վանոի, Վազգեն Սարգսյանի շնորհիվ ստեղծվեց մեկ ուրիշ իրենց նոր անձերի և ոչ ժողովրդի կողմից ղեկավարվող համակարգ, իսկ որ հաբՌԿիստների ու ՍՍերժանետները դրանից շատ լավ օգտվում են ու նույնիսկ իրենց ստեղծողներին բաժին չեն հանում, իրանց ԼԻՉՆԻ գործն ա, դրանցի էլ ԼԻՉՆԻ ռազբիրատ է ԼՏՊ-ՌՔ-ՍՍ-Վազգենի Ախպեր-Դեմիրճյանի Տղա։ 
> ...


Բաժնի մոդերատորին խնդրում եմ գրածս չընդունել որպես թեմայից դուրս գրառում ու ջնջել, որովհետև ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ փաստել, որ Voter-ը մի քանի մտքի ձևափոխմամբ կրկնեց մի քանի գրառում առաջ ասածները, ու ես նրան առաջարկում եմ նորից կարդալ իր նախորդ գրառումներին իմ պատասխանը, որը այս էջում է, որովհետև այս գրառմանը պատասխանելիս ես հարկադրված եմ լինելու գրեթե նույն բանը կրկնել՝ մի քանի ձևակերպումների ու մտքերի տարբերությամբ:

Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Chuk

*Ի դեպ*

Վերջապես վերադառնանք թեմային:

Ուրախությամբ ուզում եմ տեղեկացնել, որ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը պայքարի հետագա փուլին պատրաստվում է շատ բծախնդիր և ուշադիր, հաշվի է առնվում հասարակության կարծիքը: Մասնավորապես պայքարի հետագա ռազմավարության ու մարտավարության առաջարկներ են ներկայացնում ՀԱԿ կազմող բոլոր ուժերը, ինչպես նաև հասարակ քաղաքացիները: Արդեն տևական ժամանակ է, ինչ ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչները մինի հանդիպումներ են անցկացնում ՀԱԿ մաս կազմող քաղաքացիների փոքր խմբերի հետ, լսում նրանց տեսակետները, առաջարկները, վերլուծություններն ու քննադատությունները՝ հիմնականում կապված մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքի և դրան հաջորդող քաղաքակ իրադարձությունների մասին: Այս բոլորի համագումարը հետո քննարկվելու է ՀԱԿ-ում, վերջնական որոշման են գալու:

Մասնավորապես այսօր մասնակցել եմ մի այսպիսի մինի խորհրդակցության, որը տեղի էր ունենում Արաբկիր համայնքի ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչների մի փոքր խմբի մեջ, իսկ խորհրդակցություն հանդիպումը ղեկավարում էր Արամ Մանուկյանը: Յուրաքանչյուր օր նույն Արաբկիրում տեղի են ունենում նման հանդիպումներ քաղաքացիների հերթական խմբի հետ: Նույնը կրկնվում է նաև մյուս համայնքներում, շրջաններում: Նման աշխատանքային հանդիպումներ են տեղի ունենում նաև երիտասարդության ներկայացուցիչների, հասարակական կազմակերպությունների հետ և այլն: Բավական ակտիվ գործում են մարզային կառույցները:

Այնպես որ կարծում եմ, որ կարող ենք հանգիստ խղճով սպասել լավ զարգացումների  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.02.2009), Norton (12.02.2009)

----------


## voter

Չուկ կարդում կարդում եմ ու մեկ է տեսնում եմ, որ միայն ՊԱՅՔԱՐ պայքարող, պայքարվածի մասին ես միայն խոսում, կարծես ինքնին նպատակը պայքարն է և ոչ գաղափարը, որի համար պիտի պայքարես, բայց այդպես էլ չես ասում ինչն է գաղափարը։

Սպասմ եմ Մարտի մեկին հուսամ գաղափարն կասվի - որպես լակմուս խորհուրդ կտամ ստուգել եթե կասվի գաղափար, որ ԼԱՎ էմոցիաների է հանգեցնում, պայծառ գաղափար է ցանկանում ես մի լավ բան կատարել ուրեմն լավ է, իսկ եթե միայն նողկանք, ինչ որ մեկին ՍՍերժանտեր ու հաբՌՔածներ Հայաստանից վտարելու ցանկություն է առաջացնում ասված «գաղափարը» ապա դա քաղաքական ասպարեզում ԼԻՉՆԻ ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏ է նշանակում, որի արդյունքում ոչ մի լավ բան չի ստեղծվելու այ միայն ինչ որ վատ բան վերացվելու է։

Սկցբունքայնորեն ես արդեն ասացի ԼՏՊին վերացնող, մաքրող բրիգադ, որպես ընդունում եմ, թող անի, բայց ԼԱՎ պայծառ համազգային էյֆորիաի հանգեցնող գաղափար ինպես 1988ին էր նրանից չեմ սպասում։ Հ.Գ. 1988-ին էլ ԼՏՊ չէր որ հայ ժողովրդի համար Արցախի ազատագրման պայքարը ստեղծեց, անկասկած մասնակից էր, բայց միայն այդքանը - գովերգել բանասիրել արդեն ստեղծված հայտնագործվածը նա կամ մյուս բանասերները կարող են, սեփականը ստեղծել - կներես չեմ հավատում, ունակ չէ։

----------

Tig (12.02.2009)

----------


## voter

> *Ի դեպ*
> 
> Վերջապես վերադառնանք թեմային:
> 
> Ուրախությամբ ուզում եմ տեղեկացնել, որ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը պայքարի հետագա փուլին պատրաստվում է շատ բծախնդիր և ուշադիր, հաշվի է առնվում հասարակության կարծիքը: Մասնավորապես պայքարի հետագա ռազմավարության ու մարտավարության առաջարկներ են ներկայացնում ՀԱԿ կազմող բոլոր ուժերը, ինչպես նաև հասարակ քաղաքացիները: Արդեն տևական ժամանակ է, ինչ ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչները մինի հանդիպումներ են անցկացնում ՀԱԿ մաս կազմող քաղաքացիների փոքր խմբերի հետ, լսում նրանց տեսակետները, առաջարկները, վերլուծություններն ու քննադատությունները՝ հիմնականում կապված մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքի և դրան հաջորդող քաղաքակ իրադարձությունների մասին: Այս բոլորի համագումարը հետո քննարկվելու է ՀԱԿ-ում, վերջնական որոշման են գալու:
> 
> Մասնավորապես այսօր մասնակցել եմ մի այսպիսի մինի խորհրդակցության, որը տեղի էր ունենում Արաբկիր համայնքի ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչների մի փոքր խմբի մեջ, իսկ խորհրդակցություն հանդիպումը ղեկավարում էր Արամ Մանուկյանը: Յուրաքանչյուր օր նույն Արաբկիրում տեղի են ունենում նման հանդիպումներ քաղաքացիների հերթական խմբի հետ: Նույնը կրկնվում է նաև մյուս համայնքներում, շրջաններում: Նման աշխատանքային հանդիպումներ են տեղի ունենում նաև երիտասարդության ներկայացուցիչների, հասարակական կազմակերպությունների հետ և այլն: Բավական ակտիվ գործում են մարզային կառույցները:
> 
> Այնպես որ կարծում եմ, որ կարող ենք հանգիստ խղճով սպասել լավ զարգացումների


Լավ է - առաջարկի միգուցե կարողանաս կազմակերպել օնլաին հանդիպում Ակումբում, վիրտուալ հանդիպում, առաջարկները հավաքեն ակումբցիները, մեկը ՀԱԿից գա պատասքանի, լսի, չէ որ այստեղ էլ առաջարկներ ու տեսակետներ ներկայացնողներ շատ կան....
Կարող ես՞

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ կարդում կարդում եմ ու մեկ է տեսնում եմ, որ միայն ՊԱՅՔԱՐ պայքարող, պայքարվածի մասին ես միայն խոսում, կարծես ինքնին նպատակը պայքարն է և ոչ գաղափարը, որի համար պիտի պայքարես, բայց այդպես էլ չես ասում ինչն է գաղափարը։


Իսկ ինձ թվում է, որ ակնհայտը ներկայացնել պետք չէ:
Կարճ կասեմ հետևյալը. այս պահին մեր առջև կա խնդիր, Հայաստանում վերականգնել Սահմանադրական կարգը  ու դա այսօրվ մեր հիմնական գաղափարն է: Խոսքը, ի դեպ, գուցե սխալ ընկալած լիներ, չէր գնում գաղափարախոսության մասին:

Կա խնդիր, քաղաքացուն վերադարձնել իր ազատությունները, վերականգնել սահմանադրական կարգը, կարողանալ անցկացնել արդար ընտրություններ, իշխանության ղեկին տեսնել ժողովրդի վստահությունը վայելող քաղաքական գործչին (անկախ նրանից դա կլինի Սերժը, Լևոնը, թե Արշատ Գեղամյանը) և այլն  :Smile:

----------


## voter

> Բաժնի մոդերատորին խնդրում եմ գրածս չընդունել որպես թեմայից դուրս գրառում ու ջնջել, որովհետև ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ փաստել, որ Voter-ը մի քանի մտքի ձևափոխմամբ կրկնեց մի քանի գրառում առաջ ասածները, ու ես նրան առաջարկում եմ նորից կարդալ իր նախորդ գրառումներին իմ պատասխանը, որը այս էջում է, որովհետև այս գրառմանը պատասխանելիս ես հարկադրված եմ լինելու գրեթե նույն բանը կրկնել՝ մի քանի ձևակերպումների ու մտքերի տարբերությամբ:
> 
> Շնորհակալություն:


Իսկ կրկնությունը անհրաժեշտ է, որ տեղ հասնի - գովազի հիմնարար սկզբունք։ Повторение мать учения

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ է - առաջարկի միգուցե կարողանաս կազմակերպել օնլաին հանդիպում Ակումբում, վիրտուալ հանդիպում, առաջարկները հավաքեն ակումբցիները, մեկը ՀԱԿից գա պատասքանի, լսի, չէ որ այստեղ էլ առաջարկներ ու տեսակետներ ներկայացնողներ շատ կան....
> Կարող ես՞


Առաջարկում եմ բացել թեմա և ներկայացնել ձեր հարցերը, իսկ ես ևս մի քանի հոգու խնդրելով կփորձեմ հերթական հանդիպման ժամանակ տալ այդ հարցերը ու ստանալ պատասխանները, ներկայացնել այստեղ: Բայց դա այս թեմայի նյութ չէ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հանրահավաքը կկայանա և բազմամարդ կլինի՝ ի հեճուկս իրենց տներում կիսաքնած վիճակում գտնվող ինքնաքննադատությունից զուրկ քաղաքական նորահայտ վերլուծաբանների ու անգաղափար, վախկոտ, իրենց խոսքը բազմիցս փոփոխության ենթարկող շատախոսների:



> Սկցբունքայնորեն ես արդեն ասացի ԼՏՊին վերացնող, մաքրող բրիգադ,


Վոտեր ձաձա, պայքարի կողմնակիցները անուղեղ զինվորիկներ չեն:

----------


## voter

> Առաջարկում եմ բացել թեմա և ներկայացնել ձեր հարցերը, իսկ ես ևս մի քանի հոգու խնդրելով կփորձեմ հերթական հանդիպման ժամանակ տալ այդ հարցերը ու ստանալ պատասխանները, ներկայացնել այստեղ: Բայց դա այս թեմայի նյութ չէ:


Քո ՀԱԿի հետ հանդիպման փորձից ելնելով փորձիր թեման ստեղծել ու ուղղորդել, հավաքել առաջարկենրը ու հետո ներկայացնել արձագանքները, կամ եթե հաջողվի օնլաին թող գան պատասխանեն։

----------


## Chuk

Voter, ի դեպ www.nikolpashinyan.com կայքում կարող ես հարցերդ ուղղել Փաշինյանին ու ստանալ պատասխաններ  :Wink:

----------


## voter

> Voter, ի դեպ www.nikolpashinyan.com կայքում կարող ես հարցերդ ուղղել Փաշինյանին ու ստանալ պատասխաններ


Տեսել եմ գիտեմ, հարց չունեմ։
Առաջարկ էլ որ ունեմ ընդհանուր է Փաշինյանի հետ կապ չունի։ 
Ինչան էլ կրկնվելուց խրտնես, ասեմ ԽՈՐՀՐԴԱՐԱՆԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ ստեղծեու գաղափարը ստանձնել ու հայ ժողովրդին մղել ինչպես 1988ին էր ընտրվելու ու փոխելու բոլոր մակարդակներում այսօրվա համակարգը, լինի գյուղապետ, լինի թաղապետ և այլն...

Ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ եթե գեթ մեկ գյուղապետի ընտրություն կարողանա ՀԱԿը պարտդրի արդար անցկացնեն, մնացած ամբողջ բուրգը կփլվի, ժողովուրդն էլ հավատ կձեռքբերի, որ մինչև նախագահական ընտրություներ իր դեմ խաղ չկա ուզի արդար ընտրույթուններ կանցկացնի - ինչը 1988ին ԽՍՀՄին պարտադրվեց, մնում է նորից կրկնել...

----------


## Chuk

> Տեսել եմ գիտեմ, հարց չունեմ։
> Առաջարկ էլ որ ունեմ ընդհանուր է Փաշինյանի հետ կապ չունի։ 
> Ինչան էլ կրկնվելուց խրտնես, ասեմ ԽՈՐՀՐԴԱՐԱՆԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ ստեղծեու գաղափարը ստանձնել ու հայ ժողովրդին մղել ինչպես 1988ին էր ընտրվելու ու փոխելու բոլոր մակարդակներում այսօրվա համակարգը, լինի գյուղապետ, լինի թաղապետ և այլն...
> 
> Ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ եթե գեթ մեկ գյուղապետի ընտրություն կարողանա ՀԱԿը պարտդրի արդար անցկացնեն, մնացած ամբողջ բուրգը կփլվի, ժողովուրդն էլ հավատ կձեռքբերի, որ մինչև նախագահական ընտրություներ իր դեմ խաղ չկա ուզի արդար ընտրույթուններ կանցկացնի - ինչը 1988ին ԽՍՀՄին պարտադրվեց, մնում է նորից կրկնել...


Ես չեմ կարծում, որ այս առաջարկդ «կընդունվի»:
Այս պահին կան շատ ավելի կարևոր հարցեր, քան է կառավարման մոդելի ընտրությունը:

Ցանկացած կառավարման մոդելի դեպքում կարող է լինել և արատավոր երևույթներ, և նորմալ կառավարում: Անշուշտ մոդելն ունի իր դերն ու նշանակությունը, բայց այս պահին, երբ կան ձևավորված արատավոր բարքեր, ավազակապետական մոտեցումներ, այդ մոդելի փոփոխությունից բացարձակապես ոչինչ չի փոխվի, կփոխվեն միայն սահմանադրության որոշ հոդվածներ, որը ամենևին էական չէ, երբ այդ սահմանադրությունը ընդամենը չօգտագործվող թուղթ է:

ԻՆչ վերաբերվում է մեկ գյուղում հաղթելով բուրգը փլուզելուն, ապա ես դա համարում եմ ռոմանտիզմ  :Wink:

----------


## voter

> Ես չեմ կարծում, որ այս առաջարկդ «կընդունվի»:
> Այս պահին կան շատ ավելի կարևոր հարցեր, քան է կառավարման մոդելի ընտրությունը:
> 
> Ցանկացած կառավարման մոդելի դեպքում կարող է լինել և արատավոր երևույթներ, և նորմալ կառավարում: Անշուշտ մոդելն ունի իր դերն ու նշանակությունը, բայց այս պահին, երբ կան ձևավորված արատավոր բարքեր, ավազակապետական մոտեցումներ, այդ մոդելի փոփոխությունից բացարձակապես ոչինչ չի փոխվի, կփոխվեն միայն սահմանադրության որոշ հոդվածներ, որը ամենևին էական չէ, երբ այդ սահմանադրությունը ընդամենը չօգտագործվող թուղթ է:
> 
> ԻՆչ վերաբերվում է մեկ գյուղում հաղթելով բուրգը փլուզելուն, ապա ես դա համարում եմ ռոմանտիզմ


Ի տարբերություն համարել չհամարելուն, 1988ին համակարգ փոխելով, ժողովրդին պայքարի հանելու ու երկում արատավոր բարքերի դեմ պայքր սկելու ԳՈՐԾԸ արվել է ու դա իր արդյունքին հանգեցրել է - կարդա Նիկոլի կենսագրությունը, նա նույնպես իր համար մի փոքրիկ անկյունում կոմերիտական դառնալուց մասսայական հրաժարվելը հաղթանակ է համարում, այդպես մանր մանր գործերով վերջում ԼՏՊին էլ գերագույն խորհրդի նախագահ են դարձրել երիտասարդ ռոմանտիկները, անկախ նրանից ԽՍՀՄ քաղբանտարկյալ, ազատության հրապարակի պաշարում կար, թե ոչ։

Մեջբերեմ Փաշինյանի ինքնակենսագրությունը, քանի որ երևի ի տարբերություն ինձ շատերն միայն ինտեռնետում նկարներն են միայն նայում



> Այդ ժամանակաշրջանի մեր ամենալուրջ քայլն այն էր, որ կարողացանք կազմակերպել իջեւանցի աշակերտների համատարած հրաժարումը կոմերիտմիության անդամությունից. հանրահավաքում կոմերիտականները բառիս բուն իմաստով վայր դրեցին իրենց կոմերիտական տոմսերը։

----------


## Chuk

Voter, իրականում այս ասածներդ իմ ասածների մեջ եզրեր չկան, տարբերությունը նուրբ է, բայց այն կա  :Smile: 
Եվ ի դեպ ես անշուշտ կարող եմ սխալվել, բայց հիմա այդ խնդիրը չի դրված քննարկման:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Չուկ, դու մի ջղայնացի «կարուսելի» համար: Իրոք, հենց կարուսելային վիճակ է բոլոր կողմերից: ԼՏՊ ոչինչ չարեց իր հին անունն արդարացնելու, հերքելու համար (թե՞ անգլիական թագուհին արդարանալու կարիք չունի): Կոնգրեսն էլ մնաց ԼՏՊ, չաճեց այդ անունից դուրս, պարզ է, որ հիմա դուք էլ մենք էլ նորից *ստիպված*(ոմանք նույնիսկ առանց մեծ զգացմունքների, անտարբեր) այդ անունն ենք հոլովում:


Լևոնը մինչև ընտրությունները ամեն ինչ արեց իրա հին անունը արդարացնելու համար:
Եթե իրոք ուզում ես, դեկտեմբերի միտինգի ելույթը կարդա

իսկ էն քո ասած ընտրակեղծիքները, կաշառակերությունը, որ տենց նայենք, սովետի ժամանակ էլ կար, ուրեմն ստացվում ա կոմունիստներն են էդ ամեն ինչը ստեղծել

----------


## Արտիստ

> իսկ էն քո ասած ընտրակեղծիքները, կաշառակերությունը, որ տենց նայենք, սովետի ժամանակ էլ կար, ուրեմն ստացվում ա կոմունիստներն են էդ ամեն ինչը ստեղծել


Ոչ, նախամարդիկ :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> *Ահարոն Ադիբեկյան. Ժողովրդավարացման խոչընդոտը քաղաքական վերնախավի անկրթությունն է
> *
> Մոտեցող մարտի 1-ը սոցիալական հուզմունքի նոր ալիք է բարձրացրել հասարակության մեջ։ Սպասվելիք հավանական իրադարձությունները օրակարգային քննարկման թեմա են դարձել և՛ քաղաքական գործիչների, և՛ հասարակագետների համար։
> 
> «Ողբերգական իրադարձությունների պատասխանները դեռ չկան. կոնկրետության բացակայության պայմաններում և՛ անհատական, և՛ հանրույթային լարվածությունը շարունակում է մնալ»,- այսօր «Մամուլի ազգային ակումբում» հայտարրեց հոգեբան Կարինե Նալչաջյանը։
> 
> Նրա կարծիքով` հասարակական լարվածությունը թեև թուլացել է, սակայն չի զրոյացել, իսկ մարդկանց անհատական մակարդակով շարունակում է գերակա մնալ «կիսատության» զգացողությունը, ինչը հնարավորություն է տալիս ենթադրել, թե մարտի 1-ին բողոքողների որոշակի զանգված նորից ոտքի կկանգնի։
> 
> Նալչաջյանը, սակայն, կարծիք է հայտնել, որ նույնածավալ գործընթացներ, որոնք տեղի ունեցան 2008թ. փետրվարի 29-ի նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո, չեն լինի. «Մարդիկ որոշակի հետևություններ կատարել են։ Չեմ կարծում, թե ներքին բռնկումների վտանգը զրոյական է, սակայն կարծում եմ, որ թափը կոտրվել է»։
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

Այս անիմաստ նյութի հրապարակումս ամենևին կապված չէ այնտեղ հնչած «հետաքրքիր մտքերի» ու ընդհանրապես Ադիբեկյանի ու Նալչաջյանի ասածների հետ: Ես նրանց ասածները կանվանեմ շարքային դատարկաբանություն ու թող Աստված ների ինձ իմ «մեծամտության» համար:

Նյութը տեղադրեցի այլ պատճառով: Թե ովքեր են Նալչաջյանն ու Ադիբեկյանը, բոլորս էլ գիտենք: «Իշխանության հպատակներ» տերմինը կարծում եմ, որ նրանց խիստ սազական է, թեև գուցե՝ մեղմ: Ինչևէ, այս անձինք միշտ ֆոն ստեղծելու նպատակով են հայտնվում հասարակության ուշադրության կենտրոնում և միշտ հայտնվում են հրահանգված: Մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքից առաջ նրանց հերթական անգամ հայտնվելն ու այսպիսի դատողություններ անելը գալիս է փաստելու ընդամենը մեկ բան՝ իշխանությունը վախեցած է, քանի որ նոր հզոր ալիքի սպասում: Այժմ նրանք ստիպված են օգտագործել իրենց ձեռքի տակ եղած բոլոր ռեսուրսները: Ուրախալի է, որ ռեսուրսները նույնն են, ընդ որում արդեն մաշվածները, բացահայտնվածները: Դա նշանակում է, որ իշխանությունների ձեռքի տակ այլ ռեսուրս չկա, հակառակ դեպքում նրանք կփորձեին նոր սպասավորներ գտնել ու օգտագործել՝ էֆֆեկտն ավելի ուժեղացնելու համար: Այնպես որ այսօր tert.am-ում հանդիպելով այս հրապարակմանը, ճիշտն ասած, ուրախացա  :Smile: 

Էնպես որ, ժողովուրդ ջան, դուխներդ տեղը, տրամադրություններդ բարձր, հաղթելու՛ ենք  :Wink:

----------

murmushka (11.02.2009), Norton (12.02.2009), Zangezur (12.02.2009), Ծով (12.02.2009), Ձայնալար (12.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ, դու մի ջղայնացի «կարուսելի» համար: Իրոք, հենց կարուսելային վիճակ է բոլոր կողմերից: ԼՏՊ ոչինչ չարեց իր հին անունն արդարացնելու, հերքելու համար (թե՞ անգլիական թագուհին արդարանալու կարիք չունի): Կոնգրեսն էլ մնաց ԼՏՊ, չաճեց այդ անունից դուրս, պարզ է, որ հիմա դուք էլ մենք էլ նորից *ստիպված*(ոմանք նույնիսկ առանց մեծ զգացմունքների, անտարբեր) այդ անունն ենք հոլովում:
> 
> Այո:
> Եթե հիշում են անցյալը՝ բացատրելու համար այսօրվա անվստահությունը նրա նկատմամբ: Ըստ այստեղի վերջին հոդվածի, «ինչու եք խոսում, թե ինչ *չի արել* ԼՏՊ»:
> Բայց դա խիտ կապված է արվածի հետ: Իսկ արել է, ըստ իս ՝ երեք սկզբունքային բան
> -ամրապնդել կաշառակերությունը: Երևի նույնիսկ չկարողանար վերացնել, արմատները արդեն շատ խորն էին, բայց նա *չի էլ փորձել*: Ոչ մի հեռացում, ոչ մի դատ, ոչ մի սկանդալ կաշառակեր ռեկտորի կամ միլիցու շուրջ այն իշխանությունը չունի խղճի վրա:
> -ստեղծեց ու ամրապնդեց կրիմինալ հարուստ էլէմենտների կապը պետության հետ: Պարզ է որ այդ մաշտաբի մաֆիան ստեղծվեց սիստեմի կտրուկ փոփոխությունից, սոզիալիզմից՝ կապիտալիզմին: Իսկ ԼՏՊ թեքվեց ու նահանջեց, մի բան էլ՝ օգտվեց այդ նոր խավից: 
> - Ընտրությունների ինստիտուտը պահպանեց իր ծակուծուկերը, հնարավոր և անձամբ օգտագործված կեղծումների համար: Նա ոչինչ չարեց, երբ կարող էր, մաքրել ու թափանցիկ դարձնել այդ գործը: իսկ մեկ անգամ կեղծողը երկրորդ անգամ էլ կանի:
> 
> ...


Տատ, "վերլուծելու" ժամանակն անցել ա… դուք 10 տարի ունեիք էդ սիստեմը քանդելու… 10 տարին խաղալիք չի… և ի՞նչ արեցիք… ոչինչ… նապաստակի պես թփերի տակ նստած սպասում էիք մինչև վտանգն անցի ու դուրս գաք… ու էսօր որ Լևոնը եկավ ձեր (անձդ ինկատի չունեմ, տատ ջան) վերլուծական տաղանդը մի անգամից սկսեց ծաղկել…

Տատ ջան, ինչ հեքիաթ ուզում եք պատմեք… չգիտեմ, ընտրությունների ինստիտուտ բան-ման… ընտրությունների ինստիտուտը մի ընտրությանմբ չեն հիմնադրում, դա պրօցես է և այսօրվա վերընտրությունների պահանջը դրա ամենակարևոր մասն է

ձեր ու Լևոնի տարբերությունը գիտե՞ս որն է… Լևոնը Ժողովրդի առջևից ա գնում, իսկ դուք Ժողովրդի հետևից խոսում եք

----------

Ambrosine (12.02.2009), Քամի (12.02.2009)

----------


## murmushka

*ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԻ ԻՐԱԶԵԿՈՒՄԸ ԸՆԴՈՒՆՎԱԾ Է Ի ԳԻՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՙ*

[13:55] 12 Փետրվարի, 2009


՚Այսօր առավոտյան ժամը 9.00-ից հետո այլեւս մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաք-երթի իրազեկումը համարվում է ընդունված ի գիտությունՙ,- ՚Ա1+ՙ-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց ՀԱԿ լիազոր ներկայացուցիչ, ՚Հանրապետությունՙ կուսակցության քաղխորհրդի անդամ Արտակ Զեյնալյանը:


Այսօր առավոտյան լրացել է օրենքով նախատեսված ժամկետը` 72 ժամը, երբ Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանը, պետք է պատասխաներ հանրահավաքի իրազեկում ներկայացրած ընդդիմադիրներին:


՚Այսինքն, մենք մեր զանգվածային, հրապարակային միջոցառումն իրավունք ունենք իրականացնել այն պայմաններով, ինչով ներկայացված է եղել իրազեկումը: Այսինքն, 2009 թվականի մարտի 1-ին Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում ժամը 15.00-ից, տեղի կունենա երթ` Մատենադարանից Մաշտոցի պողոտայով դեպի Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ փողոց, ապա Մյասնիկյանի արձանին հարող հրապարակՙ,- ասաց Արտակ Զեյնալյանը:


Քաղաքապետարանի դիմացի հարթակին տեղադրվելու ծաղկեպսակ` ի հիշատակ մարտի 1-ի զոհերի, ապա երթը շարունակվելու է Իտալիայի փողոցով, Հանրապետության հրապարակով, Նալբանդյան-Թումանյան-Տերյան փողոցներով եւ ավարտվելու է ժամը 20.00-ին Հյուսիսային պողոտայում:


՚Այդ իրավունքը բխում է ՚Ժողովներ, երթեր, ցույցեր, հանրահավաքներ անցկացնելու մասինՙ ՀՀ օրենքի 12-րդ հոդվածի 8-րդ մասով: 72 ժամում նրանք կարող էին մեզ որոշում տալ մերժման վերաբերյալ, սակայն այդ որոշումը պետք է կայացվեր վարչարարության հիմնարար սկզբունքների պահպանմամբ, այսինքն, մենք պետք է ներկա գտնվեինք քննարկումներին եւ ապահովվեր մեր լսված լինելու իրավունքը: Մենք չէինք ծանուցվել վարչական վարույթի կամ քննարկումների օրվա եւ ժամի վերաբերյալ, չենք մասնակցել :- ՚Ա1+ՙ-ին ասաց Արտակ Զեյնալյանն ու ավելացրեց,- Հավանաբար քաղաքապետարանը օգտվել է իր լիազորություններից, քննարկում չի արել, որոշում չի կայացրել` նկատի ունենալով, որ մենք զանգվածային, հրապարակային միջոցառում անելու իրավունք ունենք որպես մարդ` ի ծնե, ծնունդով, դա մեր անօտարելի իրավունք էՙ:


Ի դեպ, Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանից մեզ տեղեկացրեցին, որ իրենց կայքէջում տեղադրված է հանրահավաքի իրազեկման վերաբերյալ կայացված որոշումը: Սակայն մինչեւ ժամը 13.50 մեզ չհաջողվեց գտնել այն պարզ պատճառով, որովհետեւ պարզապես նման տեղեկատվություն էջում չկար:
www.a1plus.am

----------

Ambrosine (12.02.2009), Chuk (12.02.2009), Mephistopheles (13.02.2009), Աբելյան (12.02.2009), Արշակ (12.02.2009), Երվանդ (12.02.2009), Ծով (12.02.2009), Հայկօ (12.02.2009), Ձայնալար (12.02.2009), Մարկիզ (12.02.2009), Քամի (12.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ, Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանից մեզ տեղեկացրեցին, որ իրենց կայքէջում տեղադրված է հանրահավաքի իրազեկման վերաբերյալ կայացված որոշումը: Սակայն մինչեւ ժամը 13.50 մեզ չհաջողվեց գտնել այն պարզ պատճառով, որովհետեւ պարզապես նման տեղեկատվություն էջում չկար:


Այդ ինֆորմացիան «վերջապես հրապարակվեց», մեջբերում եմ նորից «Ա1+»-ից.



> ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Ի ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԸ ՉԻ ԹՈՒՅԼԱՏՐՎԵԼ
> 
> [15:31] 12 Փետրվարի, 2009
> 
> ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻՆ ԱՐԳԵԼԵՑԻՆ, ԿԱՐԱՊԵՏԻՉԻՆ` ՈՉ
> 
> Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանը արգելել է ընդդիմությանը մարտի 1-ին հանրահավաք անցկացնել մարտի 1-ին Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում կամ Հյուսիսային պողոտայի հրապարակում: Արգելվել է նաեւ երթի անցկացումը: Քիչ առաջ այս տեղեկատվությունը տեղակայվեց Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի կայքում:
> 
> Հաղորդագրության մեջ չի նշվում, թե ինչու է արգելվում հանրահավաքի անցկացումը` ընդդիմության մատնանաշած վայրում, այսինքն` Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում կամ Հյուսիսային պողոտայի հրապարակում:
> ...


Այսպիսով, քննարկմանը ներկա չի եղել իրազեկողը, որոշումը հրապարակվել է 72 ժամից ավելի ուշ, հետևաբար օրենքի շրջանակներում է հանրահավաքը մարտի 1-ին Մատենադարանի մոտ անելը  :Smile:

----------


## Արտիստ

Կարելիա մի օր էլ Դինամո-ում անել :Think:  Տեսնենք վերջապես ինչի են տենց կպած ուզում որ այնտեղ լինի...Հետաքրքիր է պրակտիկ իմանալ դրա մասին :Hands Up:  

Ապրեն իրանք, քանի դեռ չէին իրազեկել, վախում էի ասեմ որ թքած ունենք կարգելեն թե ոչ, այ հիմա կարող եմ հանգիստ սրտով ասել, թքած ունենք...

Հա ի դեպ, հետաքրքիր մի բան :Smile: 




> Ոմանք այդ հանրահավաքից ակնկալում են նախագահական նստավայրի գրոհ եւ իրադարձությունների զարգացման որեւէ այլ սցենար անիմաստ են համարում։ Ոմանք` սոցիալական տարբեր խմբերի ներկայացուցիչներ, ակնկալում են, որ այդ հանրահավաքը կհանգեցնի իրենց պրոբլեմների լուծմանը կամ մեղմացմանը։ Օրինակ` հանրապետության տաքսու վարորդները հույս ունեն, որ մարտիմեկյան հանրահավաքը կամ դրանից առաջ ստեղծված վիճակը իշխանություններին կստիպի իրենց դարձյալ ժամանակ տալ` սովորական պետհամարանիշերով ավտոմեքենաներով ուղեւորափոխադրումներ իրականացնելու։ Տոնավաճառների աշխատակիցները հույս ունեն, որ այդ հանրահավաքի արդյունքում կառավարությունը կրկին կմեղմացնի իր դիրքորոշումը տոնավաճառներում առեւտուր անողների հարկման մեխանիզմների հարցում։ Փակված գործարանների աշխատակիցները հույս ունեն, որ իշխանությունները, վախենալով քաղաքական իրադարձությունների հետագա լարումից, միջոցներ կձեռնարկեն` վերաբացելու համար իրենց աշխատատեղերը։ Կարճ ասած` ստեղծվել է մի վիճակ, երբ հանրության ամենալայն շերտերը շահագրգիռ են մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքով. ոմանք ուզում են, որ այդ հանրահավաքը իշխանության վերջը դառնա, իսկ ոմանք էլ ուզում են, որ իշխանությունը այդ հանրահավաքի տպավորության տակ անի գործողություններ, որ պիտի աներ, բայց չի արել այս ընթացքում։





> Հիմա կարելի է վստահորեն ասել, որ Հայաստանի հանրության մեծագույն մասը իրազեկված է հանրահավաքին։ Եթե անգամ իրազեկված չէ` կիրազեկվի. բավական է միայն շարժման յուրաքանչյուր ակտիվիստ իր շփման միջավայրում տարածի հանրահավաքի ժամի եւ վայրի մասին տեղեկատվությունը։


Աղբյուր՝nikolpashinyan.com

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանը արգելել է ընդդիմությանը մարտի 1-ին հանրահավաք անցկացնել մարտի 1-ին Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում կամ Հյուսիսային պողոտայի հրապարակում: Արգելվել է նաեւ երթի անցկացումը:


ինչպես և կանխատեսել էինք, չարտոնեցին, բայց դա արդեն միևնույն է
նրանք ուղղակի ծաղրում են` կարապետիչին թույլատրելով մոմավառություն անել...

----------


## Chuk

> ինչպես և կանխատեսել էինք, չարտոնեցին, բայց դա արդեն միևնույն է
> նրանք ուղղակի ծաղրում են` կարապետիչին թույլատրելով մոմավառություն անել...


Բայց դե դրանից կարելի ա օգտվել  :Tongue: 
Սպասենք դեռ  :Smile: 

Վստահ եմ, որ հանրահավաքն էսպես թե էնպես կլինի  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց դե դրանից կարելի ա օգտվել 
> Սպասենք դեռ 
> 
> Վստահ եմ, որ հանրահավաքն էսպես թե էնպես կլինի


*Հանրահավաքը հաստատ կայանալու է* :Hands Up:   :Clapping:

----------


## Արտիստ

Արդեն կազմակերպչական հարցեր են որոշվում....ինչի մասին է խոսքը? :Smile:  Ու ավելացնեմ, որ կայանալու է այնպես, ինչպես մենք ենք ուզում, ու առանց լուրջ խոչընդոտների: Բա

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արդեն կազմակերպչական հարցեր են որոշվում....ինչի մասին է խոսքը? Ու ավելացնեմ, որ կայանալու է այնպես, ինչպես մենք ենք ուզում, ու առանց լուրջ խոչընդոտների: Բա


միակ խոչընդոտ տանեցիներն են :LOL:

----------


## Տատ

> իսկ պայքար առաջնորդել կկարողանան միայն ու միայն Սերժը կամ Քոչարյանը, ապա այս գաղափարական մարդիկ կգնան նրանց հետևից՝ հասկանալով ու գիտակցելով, որ անձը չի էականը, այլ գաղափարները, համակարգը ու հասարակությունը՝ այսինքն մենք:


Թույլ տուր պատասխանել Մարկիզին վայել ուժեղ բայով («ստում եք»)՝ կեղծում ես: Ես ոչ մի ճիգով չեմ կարող հավատալ, որ դու, Չուկ, երբևէ, ինչևէ պարագաներում կդադարես ՍՍ-ին անվանել Սերժիկ ու կհավատաս նրա, ենթադրենք ազնվագույն դադրանքներին կամ խոսքերին, նույնիսկ գործերին: Եթե (կամ՝ երբ) նա իրոք մի լավ բան անի, դու կհիշացնես 2008-ը ու կշարունակես չհավատալ: Ու ես քեզ կհասկանամ:
Այնպես որ անձին կարևորություն տվողներն այստեղ շատ են:


> Որովհետև ամենը կախված է միայն ու միայն մեզնից ու ոչ մի դեպքում Սերժից կամ Քոչարյանից, որովհետև * եթե կա արատավոր համակարգ, ապա դա մեր թողտվությամբ է ու անգամ Սերժին կարելի է դնել այնպիսի կաղապարների մեջ, որ ինքը ստիպված լինի  կառավարել ոչ ավազակապետական, անարխիկ ձևով:Սա է ամբողջ խնդիրը*:


Իսկ այստեղ լրիվ համաձայն եմ: 




> Տարօրինակաբար Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ու ՀԱԿ-ին նույնացնում էին միայն ու միայն այսպես կոչված «հակալևոնականները», մինչդեռ իրապես չեզոք մասսան, էլ չասած շարժման համախոհներն ու մասնակիցները այդ անձին ու այդ կառույցը, էլ չասած այդ անձին ու այս շարժումը չեն նույնացնում, Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, իհարկե, անվերապահորեն ընդունում են որպես ՀԱԿ առաջնորդ ու իրավամբ բավական իմաստուն քաղաքական գործիչ, բայց ոչ ավելին: Մինչդեռ դուք ուզում եք դրանք նույնական տեսնել, դրանք նույնացնել:


Նորից՝ լուկավիշ: Նույնացնում եք: Նույնիսկ կպաշտպանեմ Լևոնին, պարտավոր եք նույնացնել: Դա նրա ստեղծվածն է, նա երբեք չի թողնի լծակները, եթե թողեց՝ միանգամից կքանդվի ամբողջ կառույցը: Իրար կուտեն:

----------


## Տատ

> իսկ էն քո ասած ընտրակեղծիքները, կաշառակերությունը, որ տենց նայենք, սովետի ժամանակ էլ կար, ուրեմն ստացվում ա կոմունիստներն են էդ ամեն ինչը ստեղծել


Ուշադիր չես կարդացել, ինքս եմ ասել, որ արդեն կար ու արմատավորված էր, պարզապես մի միլիմետր տեղից չշարժվեց ետ: Առաջ գնաց իհարկե, ինչպես ամեն սոցիալական պրոցես, որին չեն խանգարում: Իհարկե հիմա ավելին է, ամեն բան զարգանում է:

Մեֆիստո, ես ժողովրդի հետևից չեմ խոսում, այլ ժողովրդի հետ: Ու պետք չի Լևոնին դնել ժողովրդից վեր(կամ առաջ), իսկ ինձ օրինակ՝ հետ :

----------


## Տատ

Բայց անկեղծ զարմանում եմ, որ չի թույլատրվում միտինգը: Կարծում էի՝ կստորագրեն:

Միայն չսկսեք բացատրել: :Smile:

----------


## Արտիստ

> միակ խոչընդոտ տանեցիներն են


Համաձայն եմ, բայց հավատացած եղիր, նրանք ներքուստ հպարտանում են քեզնով :Smile:

----------

Աբելյան (12.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Թույլ տուր պատասխանել Մարկիզին վայել ուժեղ բայով («ստում եք»)՝ կեղծում ես: Ես ոչ մի ճիգով չեմ կարող հավատալ, որ դու, Չուկ, երբևէ, ինչևէ պարագաներում կդադարես ՍՍ-ին անվանել Սերժիկ ու կհավատաս նրա, ենթադրենք ազնվագույն դադրանքներին կամ խոսքերին, նույնիսկ գործերին: Եթե (կամ՝ երբ) նա իրոք մի լավ բան անի, դու կհիշացնես 2008-ը ու կշարունակես չհավատալ: Ու ես քեզ կհասկանամ:
> Այնպես որ անձին կարևորություն տվողներն այստեղ շատ են:


Տատ ջան, բացարձակապես չեմ ստում ու չեմ կեղծում:
Այստեղ մի նուրբ լար կա, որը չես նկատում: Ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ ես խոսեցի ենթադրական դաշտից ու եթե ինչ-որ հրաշքով այդպես լինի, ապա այո՛, ես կգնամ այդ մարդու հետևից: Միայն թե բացառվում է որ այդպես լինի, հետևաբար այո՛, դու ճիշտ ես, գրեթե անհավանական է, որ ես երբևէ գնամ Սերժի հետևից  :Wink: 
Բայց սա էլի անձերի հարց չի, սա ընդամենը մարդու տեսակի հարց է:
Նայի՛ր, օրինակ անգամ այս բանավեճում ես չեմ վիճում քեզ՝ քո անձի հետ, ում իրականում շատ սիրում ու հարգում եմ, այս պահին ես վիճում եմ քաղաքական քո մտածողության հետ, որը մի ընդհանրական (իմ գնահատմամբ բացասական) երևույթ է  :Wink:  Բեզ աբիդ




> Նորից՝ լուկավիշ: Նույնացնում եք: Նույնիսկ կպաշտպանեմ Լևոնին, պարտավոր եք նույնացնել: Դա նրա ստեղծվածն է, նա երբեք չի թողնի լծակները, եթե թողեց՝ միանգամից կքանդվի ամբողջ կառույցը: Իրար կուտեն:


Իրականությունից էնքան ես հեռացել, Տատ, ինչքան որ մենակ հնարավոր է  :Blush: 




> Բայց անկեղծ զարմանում եմ, որ չի թույլատրվում միտինգը: Կարծում էի՝ կստորագրեն:
> 
> Միայն չսկսեք բացատրել:


Տատ ջան, բացատրելու բան չկա:
Խելամիտ լինելու դեպքում կթույլատրեին: Իրանց արածն անբացատրելի ա, ո՞նց բացատրես: Ինչ-որ պրիմիտիվ հաշվարկներով հակառակ արդյունքի են հասնում  :Jpit:

----------


## Տատ

> Բեզ աբիդ


Գալու եմ ականջներդ պոկեմ :Angry2:  :Blush:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .............................Մեֆիստո, ես ժողովրդի հետևից չեմ խոսում, այլ ժողովրդի հետ: Ու պետք չի Լևոնին դնել ժողովրդից վեր(կամ առաջ), իսկ ինձ օրինակ՝ հետ :


Տատ, ճիշտ ես ասում հետևից չէ կողկից եք խոսում (տատ ջան անձդ ինկատի չունեմ)… Լևոնը իր բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ կարողացավ արթնացնել հասարակությանը 10 տարվա քնից… դու դեռ չես ասել թե այն 10 տարվա վակուումը ինչու այդպես էլ չլցվեց…եթե լցված լիներ այսօր Լևոնը չէր լինի, այլ կլիներ լրիվ ուրիշ մեկը ու մենք կունենայինք հերթական ընտրություններ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փորձեմ շատ հակիրճ ներկայացնել իմ դիրքորոշումը: Ես էս քարուքանդ երկրի անհատ քաղաքացի եմ /շատ ափսոս, որ հպարտությամբ չեմ սա ասում/, ով միշտ դեմ է եղել ու դեմ է ներկա իշխող դասակարգին: Ես ընդունում եմ, որ դեռևս գտնվում եմ պասիվ պայքարողի դերում, որովհետև դեռ չեմ տեսնում այն ուժը, որը կկարողանա մեզ դուրս բերել այս վիճակից և ամենակարևորը մեզ տեր կկանգնի նաև «հեղափոխությունից» հետո:
> 
> *Առայժ ըստ իս չկա այդպիսի քաղաքական ուժ:*
> 
> Եվ քանի դեռ ժողովուրդն իմ այս  խորը ատելության ու ամբոխիզմի խավարում է խարխափում, վախենամ մենք դեռ երկար կտարուբերվենք սերժիզմ-լևոնիզմ հորձանուտում;


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ Լեո ջան, դու շատ հստակ ու հակիրճ շարադրեցիր քո դիրքորոշումը, այսինքն որ դիրքորոշում չունես (խնդրում եմ չխառնես, ես քեզ հայրենասեր եմ համարում ու քո հայրենասիրությունը հարցականի տակ չեմ դնում)

դու էդ ուժը չես տեսնում, մենք տեսնում ենք, դրա համար էլ մենք պայքարում ենք, իսկ դու նստած սպասում ես "Քրիստոսի գալստյան"… սպասի ախպեր, տեսնենք երբ ա գալու… մեզ էլ ձեն կտաս որ գա…

դու պիտի հասկանաս որ այս շարժումը քո ասած "խորը ատելության ու ամբոխիզմի խավարից" դուրս գալու պրոցեսն է

Իմիջայլոց ասեմ. շարժման նպատակը հեղափոխությունը չէ այլ ընդամենը նոր նախագահական և խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց դե դրանից կարելի ա օգտվել


Ինչպե՞ս :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Շատ շնորհակալ եմ Լեո ջան, դու շատ հստակ ու հակիրճ շարադրեցիր քո դիրքորոշումը, այսինքն որ դիրքորոշում չունես (խնդրում եմ չխառնես, ես քեզ հայրենասեր եմ համարում ու քո հայրենասիրությունը հարցականի տակ չեմ դնում)
> 
> դու էդ ուժը չես տեսնում, մենք տեսնում ենք, դրա համար էլ մենք պայքարում ենք, իսկ դու նստած սպասում ես* "Քրիստոսի գալստյան"…* սպասի ախպեր, տեսնենք երբ ա գալու… մեզ էլ ձեն կտաս որ գա…
> 
> դու պիտի հասկանաս որ այս շարժումը քո ասած "խորը ատելության ու ամբոխիզմի խավարից" դուրս գալու պրոցեսն է
> 
> Իմիջայլոց ասեմ. շարժման նպատակը հեղափոխությունը չէ այլ ընդամենը նոր նախագահական և խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ


Հա, բա ոնց, ես «Քրիստոսին եմ սպասում», իսկ ձեր Քրիստոսն արդեն եկել ա…
Մարտի 1-ին կրկին կտեսնեք իրեն...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Թույլ տուր պատասխանել *Մարկիզին վայել ուժեղ բայով («ստում եք»)՝ կեղծում ես:*


Այնուամենայնիվ, կարծում եմ, համաձայն ես իմ այս մտքի հետ.



> Ստում եք: *Մինչև 99-ի հոկտեմբերը մեր հասարակությունն ամբողջովին չի եղել հիվանդ, այնպես ինչպես հիմա, մեր ընտրական համակարգը այսպիսի ընդգծված խայտառակ չի եղել, մեր սերունդների գոյատևումը չի եղել վտանգի տակ, մեր ազգը չի եղել այն աստիճան դեգրադացված ինչպես հիմա, որի հիմնական պատճառը ձեր երկրպագած քաղաքական գործիչների կաշառակեր, պուտանկա, վախկոտ, աբիժնիկ պահվածքն է վերջին տաս տարիներին:*


Իրերն ու երևույթներն իրենց անուններով կոչելը «շան տղություն չէ», Տատ ջան…/ուժեղ արտահայտություն/ :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հա, բա ոնց, ես «Քրիստոսին եմ սպասում», իսկ ձեր Քրիստոսն արդեն եկել ա…
> Մարտի 1-ին կրկին կտեսնեք իրեն...


Որևիցե մեկի համար նա «Քրիստոս» չէ: Բոլորն էլ ճանաչում են նրան էլ, մյուս բոլորին էլ: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ համաձայնվիր, Լեո, որ համեմատել ներկա վարչախմբի անօրինությունների հետ նախկին վարչախմբին, հնարավոր չէ:
Մարդիկ պայքարում են իրենց իրավունքների համար և էական չէ, թե նրանց ով է առաջնորդում՝ Հռոմի պապը՞, թե Հուլիոս Կեսարը:

----------


## Լեո

> Որևիցե մեկի համար նա «Քրիստոս» չէ: Բոլորն էլ ճանաչում են նրան էլ, մյուս բոլորին էլ: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ.
> *1.* համաձայնվիր, Լեո, որ համեմատել ներկա վարչախմբի անօրինությունների հետ նախկին վարչախմբին, հնարավոր չէ:
> *2.*Մարդիկ պայքարում են իրենց իրավունքների համար և էական չէ, թե նրանց ով է առաջնորդում՝ Հռոմի պապը՞, թե Հուլիոս Կեսարը:


1-ինի հետ համաձայն եմ, 2-րդի հետ՝ ոչ :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> 1-ինի հետ համաձայն եմ, 2-րդի հետ՝ ոչ


Ոչ, Լեո: Մի կասկածիր: Արդեն հասունացել են, որևիցե մեկին չի հաջողվի նրանց խաբել: Համոզված եմ, դու չես հետաքրքրվում և շատ բանից տեղյակ չես: Այսօրվա սովորական ընդդիմադիր քաղաքացին էականորեն տարբերվում է 96-ի 98-ի, 2003-ի ընդդիմադիր քաղաքացուց: Եվ հատկանշական ու շատ կարևոր է, որ երիտասարդությունն է հիմնական ուժը, մարդիկ, որոնք ուզում են լավ ապագա ունենալ:

----------


## Լեո

> Ոչ, Լեո: Մի կասկածիր: Արդեն հասունացել են, որևիցե մեկին չի հաջողվի նրանց խաբել: Համոզված եմ,դու չես հետաքրքրվում և շատ բանից տեղյակ չես: Այսօրվա սովորական ընդդիմադիր քաղաքացին էականորեն տարբերվում է 96-ի 98-ի, 2003-ի ընդդիմադիր քաղաքացուց: Եվ հատկանշական ու շատ կարևոր է, որ երիտասարդությունն է հիմնական ուժը, մարդիկ, որոնք ուզում են լավ ապագա ունենալ:


Երևի արդեն 1000-րդ անգամ կրկնվեմ, բայց ոչինչ, մի անգամ էլ ասեմ:
Ողջունելի է, որ երիտասարդությունը /և ոչ միայն/ իր ուժը կենտրոնացրել է հանուն լավ ապագայի: Իմ մտավախությունը միայն նրանում է, որ այդ կենտրոնացում կարող է սխալ ուղղությամբ լինել և անցնել զուր, ավելին, անցնել՝ անդառնալի կորուստներ թողելով:

----------


## Elmo

Էլի եմ գրելու:
Ես հակալևոնական եմ, ով ուզում ա տենա ի՞նչ կարգի հակալևոնական եմ, կարա որոնման համակարգից օգտվելով, գտնի իմ գրառումները:
Իմ կարծիքը հիմա հետևյալն ա՝
Լևոնի թիմակիցները արդեն լավ տուժել են իրանց ստեղծած համակարգի ձեռքից, իրանք իրանց հավաքած տանկի ցեպերի տակ տրորվում են, մասնավորապես հրճվանքով եմ ընդունել գեներալ Մանվելի անկմանը, գրզոների անկմանը և այլն...
հիմա ուզում եմ սրանց անկումը տենալ, ու ամեն ձևով նպաստելու եմ դրան: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս օգնել մարդկանց, որ իրանց դառը պտուղները իրանք էլ համտեսեն:
Լավ չի լինելու, մեր համար ոչ մի բան չի փոխվելու, հա բայց եթե չի փոխվելու, ի՞նչի չփորձել: Մենք լողալ չգիտենք ու ջուրը մի թից բարձր ա մեր հասակից, է թող 50 մետր բարձրանա, մեզ ի՞նչ, մեկ ա լողալ չգիտենք, իսկ երբ ես աննորմալները մեր օգնությամբ իրար բուգ կրծեն, արդեն մեր համար էլ լավ կլինի, որովհետև էլ աննորմալ չի մնա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Երևի արդեն 1000-րդ անգամ կրկնվեմ, բայց ոչինչ, մի անգամ էլ ասեմ:
> Ողջունելի է, որ երիտասարդությունը /և ոչ միայն/ իր ուժը կենտրոնացրել է հանուն լավ ապագայի: Իմ մտավախությունը միայն նրանում է, որ այդ կենտրոնացում կարող է սխալ ուղղությամբ լինել և անցնել զուր, ավելին, անցնել՝ անդառնալի կորուստներ թողելով:


Հա, հասկացա՝ ինչ նկատի ունես: Բայց այդպես թվում է առաջին հայացքից: Թվում է, որ կարող են նրանց հերթական անգամ խաբել, օգտագործել և այլն: Բայց այդ մարդկանց ցանկությունը չի կայանում նրանում, որ իշխանափոխություն կատարվի: Ոչ: Նրանք ուզում են փոխել երկիրը, այսօր մեզնում ձևավորված աղավաղված արժեհամակարգերը, մարդկանց հարբերություններում առկա հիվանդությունները: Դրան կարող են հասնել միայն իշխանափոխության միջոցով: Ես համոզված եմ, որ նրանք ցանկացած նախագահի դեպքում կլինեն հետևողական այնպես, ինչպես՝ հիմա: Այդպես է մտածում այդ երիտասարդը, այդպես են մտածում բոլոր ընդդիմադիր լրագրողներն ու վերլուծաբանները, տարեցները և այլն: Զարմանալի չէ, որ նրանցից շատերը ընդդիմադիր են դեռևս Լևոնի իշխանության տարիներից, այսինքն՝ այն ժամանակներից, երբ սկսեցին ձևավորվել այս երևույթները, որոնք այսօր զարգացել և վարակել են այն ամենը ինչի հետ մենք յուրաքանչյուր օր շփվում և տեսնում ենք:

Թող անեն, թող փորձեն անել այն, ինչ պահանջում է իրենցից հասարակությունը: Մարդիկ դա միայն կողջունեն: Ցավոք այսօր իշխանությունները որևէ էական քայլ չեն անում, ընդհակառակը՝ ավելի են խորացնում այդ ամենը: Դժգոհողների բանակը ավելի է ստվարանում: Տրամաբանորեն հնարավոր չէ, որ նրանք որևիցե բան փոխեն էլ: Վերջիվերջո, իրենք են այդ ամենի կնքայրերը, իրենք են Հայաստանը դիտարկել ու շարունակում դիտարկել որպես խոպանատեղ: 
Հիշում ես՞ Պուտինը ինչպես ռուս օլիգարխների հախից եկավ: Պուտինը բռնապետացու է, բայց նա այդպես վարվեց իր երկրի բարօրության համար, իսկ հասարակ քաղաքացին դա տեսավ ու գնահատեց: Թող անեն մերոնք էլ, կգնահատեն մարդիկ: Բայց կրկնում են մերոնց այդքան քաղաքական կամք չունեն- հո չեն կարող իրենք իրենց դատապարտել:

----------


## Լեո

> Էլի եմ գրելու:
> Ես հակալևոնական եմ, ով ուզում ա տենա ի՞նչ կարգի հակալևոնական եմ, կարա որոնման համակարգից օգտվելով, գտնի իմ գրառումները:
> Իմ կարծիքը հիմա հետևյալն ա՝
> Լևոնի թիմակիցները արդեն լավ տուժել են իրանց ստեղծած համակարգի ձեռքից, իրանք իրանց հավաքած տանկի ցեպերի տակ տրորվում են, մասնավորապես *հրճվանքով եմ ընդունել գեներալ Մանվելի անկմանը, գրզոների անկմանը* և այլն...
> հիմա ուզում եմ սրանց անկումը տենալ, ու ամեն ձևով նպաստելու եմ դրան: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս օգնել մարդկանց, որ իրանց դառը պտուղները իրանք էլ համտեսեն:
> Լավ չի լինելու, մեր համար ոչ մի բան չի փոխվելու, հա բայց եթե չի փոխվելու, ի՞նչի չփորձել: Մենք լողալ չգիտենք ու ջուրը մի թից բարձր ա մեր հասակից, է թող 50 մետր բարձրանա, մեզ ի՞նչ, մեկ ա լողալ չգիտենք, իսկ երբ ես աննորմալները մեր օգնությամբ *իրար բուգ կրծեն*, արդեն մեր համար էլ լավ կլինի, որովհետև էլ աննորմալ չի մնա:


Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, Elmo ջան, հատկապես ընդգշված հատվածների: 
Բայց ի՞նչ ես կարծում, մեր ժողովուրդը մեղք չի, որ սրանց աթոռակռվում կոտորվի:

----------


## Elmo

> Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, Elmo ջան, հատկապես ընդգշված հատվածների: 
> Բայց ի՞նչ ես կարծում, մեր ժողովուրդը մեղք չի, որ սրանց աթոռակռվում կոտորվի:


Մեղք ա, բայց ժողովուրդը հո չգիտե՞ր որ կկրակեն վրաները:
Համ էլ ժողովուրդը սրանց աթոռակռվում չի կոտորվում, ժաղավուրդը սրանց օգնում ա, որ իրար կոտորեն, հալա որ էդքանում ա օգնում, հետո կսկսի մնացորդները վերացնել:

----------


## Տատ

> Լևոնը իր բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ կարողացավ արթնացնել հասարակությանը 10 տարվա քնից


Համաձայն եմ: Երբեք չեմ վիճել, Չուկին հարցրու:




> դու դեռ չես ասել թե այն 10 տարվա վակուումը ինչու այդպես էլ չլցվեց…


Անպտուղ փոփոխություններից հոգնած ժաղավուրդը սպասում էր ու հույս դնում, որ մի բան կսատցվի,,,՝տիպիկ հայ:
Ես ուրախ եմ, որ ընդդիմություն կա, մի կասկածի, ափսոսում եմ, որ այն այնքան անվիճելի համազգային չէ, ինչպես դուք ասում եք: 

Մաարկիզ, կհամաձաայնվեմ ԱՅՆ մտքի հետ, բայց պրի չո՞մ տուտ  խարոշիյ ԼՏՊ: Այն ժամանակ սկիզբն էր, պարզ է, որ պակաս ձևավորված, պակաս հաբռգած: Ոչ ոք, իսկ առաջին հերթը Լևոնինն էր, չկանգնեցրեց, զարգացավ, դարձավ այսօրվանը: 

Ասացեք, ի՞նչ իմպուլս ԵՆՔ սպասում հանրահավաքների նոր գարնանային ալիքից: Ցույց տալ, որ չի՞ մոռացվել շարժումը: Թե՞՝ բզբզել, նոր կոնֆրոնտացիաներ ստեղծել, ապացուցելու համար՝ ահա ՍՍ ինչպիսին է:

----------

Լեո (13.02.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Էլմո, Լեո, իսկ ձեզ համար կասկածելի չէ՞, որ այսպիսի լավ տղաներ, ինչպիսին են ֆորումցիները,  պաշտպանում և հակում են շարժմանը: Ինձ համար դա նշան է, որ գոնե պետք է լսել: Այն, որ իրական կարգերն այլանդակ են՝ չենք կասկածում ոչ մեկս:

Ուրիշ բան, որ նրանք՝ Չուկը, Մարկիզը... չեն ուզում լսել ու փորձել հասկանալ(հոմ չեմ ասում համաձայնվել) մեր կասկածներն ու թերհավատը: Մի արգամ պատկերացնել այս մի հարգարժան կողմի միտքը:

Մեֆիստո, էլի դուրս չեկավ տարբերակը՝ կողքից :Sad: : Գուցե փորձենք խառնվել և լինել խառը, միասին- միջից: ԶԶվում եմ (Մարկիզիկ :Wink: , պրիվետ) այս բևեռացումից: Հետո՞, որ տարբեր կարծիքներ ունենք:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո, Լեո, իսկ ձեզ համար կասկածելի չէ՞, որ այսպիսի լավ տղաներ, ինչպիսին են ֆորումցիները,  պաշտպանում և հակում են շարժմանը: Ինձ համար դա նշան է, որ գոնե պետք է լսել: Այն, որ իրական կարգերն այլանդակ են՝ չենք կասկածում ոչ մեկս:
> 
> Ուրիշ բան, որ նրանք՝ Չուկը, Մարկիզը... չեն ուզում լսել ու փորձել հասկանալ(հոմ չեմ ասում համաձայնվել) մեր կասկածներն ու թերհավատը: Մի արգամ պատկերացնել այս մի հարգարժան կողմի միտքը:
> 
> Մեֆիստո, էլի դուրս չեկավ տարբերակը՝ կողքից: Գուցե փորձենք խառնվել և լինել խառը, միասին- միջից: ԶԶվում եմ (Մարկիզիկ, պրիվետ) այս բևեռացումից: Հետո՞, որ տարբեր կարծիքներ ունենք:


Հենց ֆոռումի լավ տղաներին լսելով եմ շատ բաներում կարծիք փոխել:
Իսկ են, որ բևեռված են, դրանում խոսք լինել չի կարող: Մարդը պետք ա բևեռված լինի իր գաղափարների շուրջ, մանավանդ, որ գաղափարակիրներից մեկը ֆոռումի տերն ա: Ես էլ տենց կանեյի: Բայց դա սարսափելի բևեռում չի:
Իրականում լսում են, ընդունում են ու կոնտ-արգումենտներ էլ են բերում: Բայց մի բան էլ կա, ֆոռումը մենակ ես ու դու չենք կարդում: Շատերը սխալ կհասկանան:
Իմ կարծիքով ստեղ ոչ ոք չլսված չի մնում: հենց մեկը քո օրինակը հերիք ա  :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (13.02.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Որ այդպես անկեղծ խոսակցություն գնաց ( :LOL: ), իմ ուշքն էլ չի գնում Լևոնի համար, բայց էս իրավիճակում նրա գլխավորած շարժումը միակ ուժն է, որ կարող է ինչ-որ բան փոխել Հայաստանում: Ես չեմ պատրաստվում նստել ու սպասել, որ ազնիվ ու անբիծ քաղաքական գործիչներ իջնեն պարաշյուտով ու ես գնամ իրանց հետևից, քանի որ նախ այդպիսիք չեն լինում, երկրորդ Հայաստանում բացակայում է քաղաքական դաշտ կոչեցյալը, որտեղ կարող են ինչ-որ ուժեր ծնվել կամ մահանալ՝ կախված հասարակական պահանջից: Քաղաքական դաշտի փոխարեն ունենք մարիոնետների թատրոն, ու մի շարժում, որը չի ծափահարում ներկայացումների ժամանակ՝ ավելին, մատնանշում է մարիոնետիստներին ու նրանց անտաղանդությանը: Եվ վերջապես, շարժման համակիրների մեծամասնությունը չի պայքարում Լևոնին նախագահ տեսնելու համար, այլ պայքարում է ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔի համար: Եթե սովորենք ընտրություններ անցկացնել, իշխանություններն էլ կփորձեն հաճոյանալ մեզ՝ ժողովրդին: Ու էս պարագայում այքան կարևոր չէ, թե ով կընտրվի, որքան էական է, թե ինչպես կընտրվի: Իսկ եթե անդրադառնանք անձնական հատկանիշներին, ամեն դեպքում Լևոնը ինչ էլ լինի, հիմիկվա գեղցիներից հազար գլուխ բարձր ա: Էս ա հիմա ընտրությունը, ուրիշ մարդ չկա: Կա մարիոնետիստ, կա չծափահարող շարժում ու մի շարք մարիոնետներ:

 :Smile:

----------

Elmo (13.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ..........................................
> Անպտուղ փոփոխություններից հոգնած ժաղավուրդը *սպասում էր* ու հույս դնում, որ մի բան կսատցվի,,,՝տիպիկ հայ:
> Ես ուրախ եմ, որ ընդդիմություն կա, մի կասկածի, *ափսոսում եմ, որ այն այնքան անվիճելի համազգային չէ, ինչպես դուք ասում եք*: 
> 
> Մաարկիզ, կհամաձաայնվեմ ԱՅՆ մտքի հետ, բայց պրի չո՞մ տուտ  խարոշիյ ԼՏՊ: Այն ժամանակ սկիզբն էր, պարզ է, որ պակաս ձևավորված, պակաս հաբռգած: Ոչ ոք, իսկ առաջին հերթը Լևոնինն էր, չկանգնեցրեց, զարգացավ, դարձավ այսօրվանը: 
> 
> Ասացեք, ի՞նչ իմպուլս ԵՆՔ սպասում հանրահավաքների նոր գարնանային ալիքից: Ցույց տալ, որ չի՞ մոռացվել շարժումը: Թե՞՝ բզբզել, նոր կոնֆրոնտացիաներ ստեղծել, ապացուցելու համար՝ ահա ՍՍ ինչպիսին է:



դու արդեն պատասխանը տվեցիր–սպասում էին– սպասելով երկիր ու հասարակություն չեն կառուցում: որ տենց հեշտ լիներ երկիր կառուցելը կնստեինք ու կսպասեինք մինչև սրբերից մեկն ու մեկը համբարձվեր

տարբերակ ստեղծելու փոխարեն էն 10 տարվա մեջ դրանք մեկը մեկի հետևից "սատկան" (Վազգեն Մանուկյան, Գեղամյան էսքանն եմ հիշում Վահան … իսկ Կարապետիչը հավերժ է)  

Տատ ջան, ինչու՞ եմ ասում կողքից կամ հետևից… եթե շարժման մեջ չես յա հետևն ես յա կողքն ես, դեմից էլ գիտես ովքեր են գնում… տատ ջան չեմ համոզում որ միանաս շարժմանը, դա իմ ուժերից վեր է ու նպատակ էլ չեմ դնում… դու եթե որոշել ես չմիանալ ես հագում եմ քո որոշումը… մեր պայքարը դրա համար է, որ բռնես այն դիրքը որը որ ուզում ես և դա լինի նորմալ

Հիմա համազգայինի հարցով… կարող է և այդպես է, բայց Հայաստանում հիմա ժողովրդի, *ասենք*, 85%-ը դժգոհ է վիճակից, որից *ասենք* 50% միանում է շարժմանը վիճակը փոխելու նպատակով, իսկ մնացածը, *ասենք* 50% սպասում է "համբարձմանը"… վերջ ի վերջո 50%-ը հաղթելու է այն 10%-ին, իսկ սպասողները շարունակելու են սպասել ու բողոքել (տրտնջալ) … ուրեմն Հայաստանում միշտ էլ 85%-ի ակտիվ 50%-ն է որոշելու թե ով լինի նախագահ և ինչ ուղղությամբ գնա երկիրը, իսկ սպասող 50%-ը միշտ էլ սպասելու է… այս հարաբերությունն իհարկե միշտ նույնը չէ և երբ սպասողների տոկոսը շատանում է և լինում, ասենք 70% ապա այդ ժամանակ իշխանափոխություն չի լինում որը նշանակում է որ իշխանություններն այնքան էլ վատը չեն և կարող են շարունակել նույն ոգով… հիմա Տատ ջան եթե քո կարծիքով այսօր սպասողները  75% են, դա նշանակում է որ մեր իշխանություններն այնքան էլ վատը չեն, նրանց կարելի է ներել Մարտի 1-ը և փոխարինել միայն Հիսուսի մաքրությունն ունեցող քաղաքական գործչով…տենց չի՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, բա ոնց, ես «Քրիստոսին եմ սպասում», իսկ ձեր Քրիստոսն արդեն եկել ա…
> Մարտի 1-ին կրկին *կտեսնեք* իրեն...


ուզում ես ասել էլի տանն ես նստելու հա՞… նստի ապեր…քո իրավունքն է

----------


## Տատ

> դու արդեն պատասխանը տվեցիր–սպասում էին– սպասելով երկիր ու հասարակություն չեն կառուցում:


Գիտեմ, որ թեմայում չեմ, բայց չգիտեմ ու՞ր գնամ:

Իսկ եթե մենք հիշողությունը ոչ միայն տաս տարով թարմացնենք, այլ ութսուն, այն ժամանակ էլ սպասում ու հուսում էինք, որ ռուս ցարը հիմա կօգնի կազատի մեր երկիրն ու լավ կլինի:
Իսկ եթե մի քիչ էլ հետ գնանք՝ սպասում էինք, թե ինչ առաջավոր դուրս կգան «երիտասրդ թուրքերը» ու լավ կլինի:
Մի քանի հարյուր տարի առաջ էլ՝ սպասում ու հուսում էինք, որ նոր եկած, Հայաստան զավթած թուրքերը կհանգստանան, մենք էլ սուս ու փուս իրենց վրա էշի պես կաշխատենք, երկիրը կզարգացնենք՝ մեզ շնորհակալություն կասեն ու «լավ կլինի»:

Եթե հիմա այդ ամենը չհիշվեր, չէր լինի քո վստահ ցանկությունը՝ ԷԼ ՉՍՊԱՍԵԼ, փոխել, քանի ք... համը դուրս չի եկել: Դե, իսկ հիշելուց իրոք ամեն բան է պետք հիշել, նաև մոտիկը: Դարը փոխվել է, հարյուր տարի պետք չէ զարգացման համար, ամեն բան արագացված է լինում: 

Եթե հիշել Արցախի պատմությունը, պարզ է դառնում, որ ոչ այնքան դրսի բացահայտ «չար» թշնամին կարող է հուսախափ անել, այլ նաև՝ շատ ավելի կատաստրոֆիկ հետևանքներով, ներքինը: Լավ է, եթե քո մտածած թշնամին է իրոք վտանգավոր: Իսկ եթե ո՞չ: 
Դովերյայ, նո պրովերյայ: ԼՏՊ հավատում եք՝ լավ: իսկ մոռանալ միևնույն է պետք չէ:

----------

impression (13.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ուզում ես ասել էլի տանն ես նստելու հա՞… նստի ապեր…քո իրավունքն է


Լավ է ոչինչ չասել, քան ասել ոչինչ;

----------


## Տատ

> Իմ կարծիքով ստեղ ոչ ոք չլսված չի մնում: հենց մեկը քո օրինակը հերիք ա


Կարծում ես, սիրում ե՞ն: :Think: 
Ես կարծում եմ՝ այո: :Blush: 
Հլա չսիրեյին :Angry2:

----------

Elmo (13.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գիտեմ, որ թեմայում չեմ, բայց չգիտեմ ու՞ր գնամ:
> 
> Իսկ եթե մենք հիշողությունը ոչ միայն տաս տարով թարմացնենք, այլ ութսուն, այն ժամանակ էլ սպասում ու հուսում էինք, որ ռուս ցարը հիմա կօգնի կազատի մեր երկիրն ու լավ կլինի:
> Իսկ եթե մի քիչ էլ հետ գնանք՝ սպասում էինք, թե ինչ առաջավոր դուրս կգան «երիտասրդ թուրքերը» ու լավ կլինի:
> Մի քանի հարյուր տարի առաջ էլ՝ սպասում ու հուսում էինք, որ նոր եկած, Հայաստան զավթած թուրքերը կհանգստանան, մենք էլ սուս ու փուս իրենց վրա էշի պես կաշխատենք, երկիրը կզարգացնենք՝ մեզ շնորհակալություն կասեն ու «լավ կլինի»:
> 
> Եթե հիմա այդ ամենը չհիշվեր, չէր լինի քո վստահ ցանկությունը՝ ԷԼ ՉՍՊԱՍԵԼ, փոխել, քանի ք... համը դուրս չի եկել: Դե, իսկ հիշելուց իրոք ամեն բան է պետք հիշել, նաև մոտիկը: Դարը փոխվել է, հարյուր տարի պետք չէ զարգացման համար, ամեն բան արագացված է լինում: 
> 
> Եթե հիշել Արցախի պատմությունը, պարզ է դառնում, որ ոչ այնքան դրսի բացահայտ «չար» թշնամին կարող է հուսախափ անել, այլ նաև՝ շատ ավելի կատաստրոֆիկ հետևանքներով, ներքինը: Լավ է, եթե քո մտածած թշնամին է իրոք վտանգավոր: Իսկ եթե ո՞չ: 
> Դովերյայ, նո պրովերյայ: ԼՏՊ հավատում եք՝ լավ: իսկ մոռանալ միևնույն է պետք չէ:


Տատոյ ջան, հիմա սպասում ե՞ս թե չէ… գրառումիցդ ոնց որ թե չես ուզում սպասել…

Դովերյայ, նո պրովերյայ մենակ ԼՏՊ-ին չէ… բոլորին անխտիր

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ է ոչինչ չասել, քան ասել ոչինչ;


դե ջղայինացնում եմ էլի, վաաայ… ուզում եմ որ դուրս գաս գնաս հանրահավաքի, լսես ու գաս ու հակաճառես ավելի թափով արգումենտներով… ու էլի դեմ եղիր

----------


## Լեո

> դե ջղայինացնում եմ էլի, վաաայ… ուզում եմ որ դուրս գաս գնաս հանրահավաքի, լսես ու գաս ու հակաճառես ավելի թափով արգումենտներով… ու էլի դեմ եղիր


Շնորհակել եմ, հարկավոր չէ ինձ ջղայնացնելով «թասիբի» գցել: Էս անգամ ես նախընտրում եմ հանդիսատես լինել, *այս* թատերաբեմում ես իմ տեղը չեմ գտնում:

----------


## murmushka

*ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԸ ՏԵՂԻ Է ՈՒՆԵՆԱԼՈՒ*

[15:04] 13 Փետրվարի, 2009
Թեեւ Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանը չի արտոնել մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքը, սակայն այն տեղի է ունենալու: Այս մասին լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ այսօր հայտարարեց Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչ, առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մամուլի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը` նշելով, որ հանրահավաքը ամենայն հավանականությամբ կանցկացվի Մատենադարանում: Վերջնական որոշման մասին Կոնգրեսը տեղյակ կպահի:

Հիշեցնենք, որ փետրվարի 9-ին ՀԱԿ-ը դիմել էր Երեւանի քաղաքապետարան` մարտի 1-ին հանրահավաք անցկացնելու մասին իրազեկմամբ: Համաձայն օրենքի` քաղաքապետարանն իր որոշման մասին պետք է տեղեկացներ 72 ժամվա ընթացքում: Սակայն Մուսինյանի ասելով` ՀԱԿ-ի լիազոր ներկայացուցիչ, ՚Հանրապետությունՙ կուսակցության անդամ Արտակ Զեյնալյանը 72 ժամվա ընթացքում պատշաճ կերպով չի ծանուցվել: ՚Դա, ըստ օրենքի նշանակում է, որ հանրահավաքը ընդունված է ի գիտություն:


Հանրահավաքը կսկսվի ժամը 15:00-ինՙ,- հայտարարեց Մուսինյանը:


Թե հանրահավաքի ժամանակ մասնավորապես ի՞նչ խնդիրների կանդրադառնան, Արման Մուսինյանը նշեց, որ այդ մասին տարբեր առաջարկներ արդեն ստացել են, սակայն դրանց մասին հասարակությունը կիմանա մարտի 1-ին հարթակից: 3-ամսյա դադարից հետո, թե ի՞նչ ակտիվ գործողություններ են սպասվում Կոնգրեսի կողմից, Մուսինյանը նշեց, որ ՀԱԿ-ը մի քանի ռազմավարություն ունի, որոնք ՚իրենց գործողությունների պաշարը շատ ավելի հարուստ են դարձնումՙ: ՚Տվյալ պահի քաղաքական իրադրությունն է հուշում երբեմն վերջին պահին կամ հենց հարթակի վրա ընդունելու սեղանի վրա դրված սցենարներից որեւէ մեկըՙ,- ընդգծեց ՀՀ առաջին նախագահի մամուլի խոսնակը:

Մուսինյանն անդրադարձավ նաեւ ՚7-ի գործիՙ դատավարությանը, որը երեկ դարձյալ հետաձգվել է: Այս փաստը, ըստ նրա` վերջնականապես փաստեց մի բան, որ ՚իշխանությունները շահագրգռված չեն բաց դատավարության անցկացման եւ ամեն ինչ անում են այն հետաձգելու եւ դատավարությունը ձախողելու համարՙ:

՚Ես մեկ անգամ եւս ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ այս քրեական գործը մնացել է իշխանությունների կոկորդում: Նրանք հասկանում են դրա շինծու, անհեռանկար լինելը, ավելին` իրենց համար վտանգավոր լինելը: Նրանք ամեն ինչ պետք է անեն, որ այս դատավարությունը օրինական ընթացքից շեղենՙ,- կարծում է Մուսինյանը:

Ինչ վերաբերում է Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին, ապա նա նշեց, որ իրենք անպայման մասնակցելու են երկրում տեղի ունեցող բոլոր գործընթացներին, սակայն այդ հարցը դեռեւս Կոնգրեսի օրակարգում չկա:

Անդրադառնալով Դավոսյան ֆորումում Սերժ Սարգսյանի ելույթին` Մուսինյանը նշեց, որ ՚բամբ ձայնով եւ խրոխտ հայացքով ելույթներըՙ դեռ ոչինչ չեն նշանակում: ՚Պատմությունը ցույց է տվել, թե ինչպես են նման ելույթներից հետո գնում ու ստորագրում ոչ շահավետ պայմանագրեր: Ելույթում, անկեղծ ասած, քաղաքական շեշտադրումներով բովանդակություն չեմ տեսելՙ,- ասաց Մուսինյանը` ավելացնելով, որ նույնը չի տեսել նաեւ Սարգսյանի` ԲՀԿ համագումարի ելույթում: Դա, նրա բնորոշմամբ` երկրի առաջ կանգնած լրջագույն մարտահրավերները շրջանցող ելույթ էր: Իսկ Սարգսյանի մասնակցությունը ԲՀԿ համագումարին, ըստ Մուսինյանի` ընդամենը ցույց էր տալիս, թե ում է պատկանում կամ չի պատկանում ԲՀԿ-ն: 

www.a1plus.am

----------

Ambrosine (13.02.2009), Chuk (13.02.2009), Norton (13.02.2009), Արտիստ (13.02.2009), Նարե (13.02.2009), Տրիբուն (14.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ուրիշ բան, որ նրանք՝ Չուկը, Մարկիզը... չեն ուզում լսել ու փորձել հասկանալ(հոմ չեմ ասում համաձայնվել) մեր կասկածներն ու թերհավատը: Մի արգամ պատկերացնել այս մի հարգարժան կողմի միտքը:


Տատ ջան, այ էստեղից է գալիս սխալդ: Չուկը, Մարիզը, Սերոբն ու Հոռոմսիմը լսել են, միլիոն անգամ են լսել քեզ, Լեոյին (էստեղ դուք անձինք, անհատներ չեք, ինչպես և մենք, այլ հավաքական կերպարներ) ու բոլոր փաստերը, կարծիքները, վերլուծությունները ու մնացած ամեն ինչը իրար կողք դնելով եկել են որոշակի եզրահանգման: Ճի՞շտ, թե՞ սխալ, վերջնական ցույց կտա ժամանակը: Թեև շա՜տ քիչ հավանական է, ինչպես բազմիցս նշել եմ նախորդ գրառումներիս մեջ, որ այս քանակի ու ամենատարբեր հայացքների, սոցիալական խավի, գաղափարների կրող անձինք միասին եկած լինեն սխալ եզրահանգման: Դա գրեթե անհավանական է:

Եվ, ի դեպ, շարունակում ենք լսել, բայց ուզում ենք լսել նոր խոսքը, այլ ոչ թե հնի փչացած պլաստինկայի նման կրկնումը: Ուզում ենք լսել իրական վերլուծություն, իրական հիմնավորում, ոչ թե կարուսել «կարմիր կովը կաշին չի փոխում» (քաղաքականությունը անձերով պայմանավորող սխալ մեկնակետ), «մի անգամ հղփացածը նորից է հղփանալու» (քաղաքականությունը անձերով պայմանավորող սխալ մեկնակետ), «դուք անձի հետևից եք գնում» (քաղաքականությունը անձերով պայմանավորող սխալ մեկնակետ), «այդ անձը չի կարող բարեկեցության տանել» (քաղաքականությունը անձերով պայմանավորող սխալ մեկնակետ), «մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներ էին» (օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով պայմանավորված, թեկուզ է ցավալի իրողություն, որն օգտագործվում է մարդու զգացմունքներին, այլ ոչ տրամաբանությանն ազդելու համար), «մազութի գործ» (չապացուցված դրույթ, մի իրողություն, որի ուսումնասիրումը տանում է մինչև պատերազմի հաղթանակ), «իր հիմնադրած քաղաքական համակարգն է» (դեմագոգիա և քաղաքականությունից ոչինչ չհասցնելու արդյունքում օգտագործվող թյուր կարծիք, սխալ մեկնակետ),  «96-ի կեղծված ընտրություններ» (ներկա իրողությունից ուշադրությունը շեղելու ճղճիմ տարբերակ, մարդկանց կարծիք, ովքեր մոռանում են որ միակ քաղաքական ուժն է, որտեղ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր 98-ին ինքակամ հրաժարական տվեցին), «փակված դաշնակցություն» (աշխատանքը ընդամենը կասեցված կառույց, որին առջարկվել է գործունեությունը ծավալել ՀՀ սահմանադրությանը համապատասխան, ընդ որում այն դեպքում, երբ այս կառույցից ծնվել էր դուստր տեռորիստական կառույց)...

Տեսնու՞մ ես ինչքան աղքատիկ է արգումենտացիան ու կրկնվող: Դրույթներ, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրն իր պատասխանը ստացել է թե՛ այս ֆորումում, թե՛ ավելի բարձր մակարդակով: Լսել ենք Տատ, իհարկե լսել ենք: Էդ դուք եք, որ չեք լսել պատասխանները ձեր բարձրացրած հարցերի (նորից անձամբ քեզ նկատի չունեմ, այլ հավաքական կերպարներին), իսկ չեք լսել մի քանի պատճառներից ելնելով, նայած որ խմբին եք պատկանում.
- Քաղաքականությունը սխալամբ զուտ անձերով պայմանավորող խումբ,
- Անցյալի հուշերից դուրս գալ ու ապագային նայել չկարողացողների խումբ,
- Որոշակի ամբիցիաներ ունեցողների խումբ,
- Պայքարելու կամք ու դուխ չունեցողների խումբ,
- Հուսահատվածների խումբ,
- Արդեն իսկ մշակված ստերեոտիպներից հրաժարվել չկարողացողների խումբ,
- Կեղծ պրոպագանդայի զոհ դարձածների խումբ,
- Անձնական վրեժխնդրություն ունեցող անձանց խումբ:

Գուցե մի քանիսը բաց թողեցի, բայց հիմնականները սրանք են: Բայց ուրախությամբ ուզում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ փաստել, որ մարդկանց մի հսկայական խումբ կարողացել է այս բոլոր խոչընդոտները հաղթահարել ու այս խմբերից մեկ քայլ առաջ գնալ, էնպես որ մեր պայքարն անկասելի է, մեր հաղթանակն անխուսափելի է, պայքա՛ր, պայքա՛ր, մինչև վերջ  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (13.02.2009), murmushka (13.02.2009), Աբելյան (13.02.2009), Մարկիզ (13.02.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Երեկվանից ժամանակ չէր լինում գրելու Տատին:
Ուզում եմ հիշեցնեմ, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության 18-ամյա պատմության մեջ ունեցել ենք 2 խայտառակ դեպք` հոկտեմբերի 27-ը և մարտի 1-ը: Կարծում եմ նորմալ է, որ գոնե այդ դեպքերի կազմակերպիչների հետևից ժողովուրդը գնալ չի ուզում:
Միայն այս դեպքերը հերիք են, որպեսզի ես տարբերություն դնեմ ՌՔ-ի, ՍՍ-ի (որն իր "անգործությամբ" իր վրա վերցրեց մարտի 1 պատասխանատվությունը) և Հայաստանի ցանկացած այլ հանցագործի միջև:

----------

Ambrosine (14.02.2009), Chuk (13.02.2009), Mephistopheles (13.02.2009), murmushka (14.02.2009), Արտիստ (14.02.2009), Տրիբուն (14.02.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Երեկվանից ժամանակ չէր լինում գրելու Տատին:
> Ուզում եմ հիշեցնեմ, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության 18-ամյա պատմության մեջ ունեցել ենք 2 խայտառակ դեպք` հոկտեմբերի 27-ը և մարտի 1-ը: Կարծում եմ նորմալ է, որ գոնե այդ դեպքերի կազմակերպիչների հետևից ժողովուրդը գնալ չի ուզում:
> Միայն այս դեպքերը հերիք են, որպեսզի ես տարբերություն դնեմ ՌՔ-ի, ՍՍ-ի (որն իր "անգործությամբ" իր վրա վերցրեց մարտի 1 պատասխանատվությունը) և Հայաստանի ցանկացած այլ հանցագործի միջև:


Խայտառակ դեպքերը 2-ը չէին, այլ 3-ը: Առաջինի մասին մոռացել ես երևի :Wink:  
1996թ. ԱԺ գրավում Վ. Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցների կողմից

----------

Ambrosine (14.02.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ ո՞վ ինձ երաշխիք կտա, որ ինձ չեն սպանի, եթե ես էլ միանամ հանրահավաքին


ամոբղջ թեման դեռ չեմ կարդացել, չգիտեմ պատասխանել են այս հարցին թե որ, բայց իմ կողմից ասեմ, որ այս հանրահավաքը հենց նրա համար է, որ վաղը դու ուրիշ հանրահավաի գնալիս, չվախենաս, որ քեզ կարող են սպանել

----------

Elmo (14.02.2009), Աթեիստ (14.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Եվ, ի դեպ, շարունակում ենք լսել, բայց ուզում ենք լսել նոր խոսքը, այլ ոչ թե *հնի փչացած պլաստինկայի նման կրկնումը*: Ուզում ենք լսել իրական վերլուծություն, իրական հիմնավորում, ոչ թե կարուսել «կարմիր կովը կաշին չի փոխում» (քաղաքականությունը անձերով պայմանավորող սխալ մեկնակետ), «մի անգամ հղփացածը նորից է հղփանալու» (քաղաքականությունը անձերով պայմանավորող սխալ մեկնակետ), «դուք անձի հետևից եք գնում» (քաղաքականությունը անձերով պայմանավորող սխալ մեկնակետ), «այդ անձը չի կարող բարեկեցության տանել» (քաղաքականությունը անձերով պայմանավորող սխալ մեկնակետ), «մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներ էին» (օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով պայմանավորված, թեկուզ է ցավալի իրողություն, որն օգտագործվում է մարդու զգացմունքներին, այլ ոչ տրամաբանությանն ազդելու համար), «մազութի գործ» (չապացուցված դրույթ, մի իրողություն, որի ուսումնասիրումը տանում է մինչև պատերազմի հաղթանակ), «իր հիմնադրած քաղաքական համակարգն է» (դեմագոգիա և քաղաքականությունից ոչինչ չհասցնելու արդյունքում օգտագործվող թյուր կարծիք, սխալ մեկնակետ),  «96-ի կեղծված ընտրություններ» (ներկա իրողությունից ուշադրությունը շեղելու ճղճիմ տարբերակ, մարդկանց կարծիք, ովքեր մոռանում են որ միակ քաղաքական ուժն է, որտեղ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր 98-ին ինքակամ հրաժարական տվեցին), «փակված դաշնակցություն» (աշխատանքը ընդամենը կասեցված կառույց, որին առջարկվել է գործունեությունը ծավալել ՀՀ սահմանադրությանը համապատասխան, ընդ որում այն դեպքում, երբ այս կառույցից ծնվել էր դուստր տեռորիստական կառույց)...
> 
> Տեսնու՞մ ես ինչքան աղքատիկ է արգումենտացիան ու կրկնվող: Դրույթներ, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրն իր պատասխանը ստացել է թե՛ այս ֆորումում, թե՛ ավելի բարձր մակարդակով: Լսել ենք Տատ, իհարկե լսել ենք: Էդ դուք եք, որ չեք լսել պատասխանները ձեր բարձրացրած հարցերի (նորից անձամբ քեզ նկատի չունեմ, այլ հավաքական կերպարներին), իսկ չեք լսել մի քանի պատճառներից ելնելով, նայած որ խմբին եք պատկանում.
> *- Քաղաքականությունը սխալամբ զուտ անձերով պայմանավորող խումբ,*
> *- Անցյալի հուշերից դուրս գալ ու ապագային նայել չկարողացողների խումբ,*
> - Որոշակի ամբիցիաներ ունեցողների խումբ,
> - Պայքարելու կամք ու դուխ չունեցողների խումբ,
> - Հուսահատվածների խումբ,
> - Արդեն իսկ մշակված ստերեոտիպներից հրաժարվել չկարողացողների խումբ,
> ...


Կարդալով քո այս մտքերը, ինձ մոտ մի անկեղծ մտահոգություն առաջացավ;
Ուզում եմ քեզ ուղղել մի հարց և ակնկալել պատասխան` հուսալով, որ վեճի ու լարվածության մթնոլորտ կրկին չի առաջանա: Կարծում եմ դու մի պահ մի կողմ կթողես քո ամբիցիաները և իմ ու իմ նմանների ձայն անտեսելու քո «կոչատրյուկները» և կպատասխանես հարցիս:

Ինչպես ես հասկանում եմ, քո (ձեր) կարգախոսն է` պայքար հանուն լավ ապագայի: Շատ ողջունելի է:

Բայց...
Կա մի «բայց»: Ինչու՞ եք դուք այդ կարգի ժխտողական դիրք բռնում անցյալի նկատմամբ: 

_«Այն ամենը, ինչը անցել է, անցել է, և դրանց մասին դեռևս հիշողները տառապում եմ «նավթալինիզմ» կոչվող հիվանդությամբ»:_

Այ հենց այստեղ էլ ինձ մոտ մի մտահոգություն առաջացավ… Եթե դուք վերջ ի վերջո հաղթեք ձեր պայքարում, արդյո՞ք հետայդու էլ կշարունակեք նման ժխտողական վերաբերունքը անցյալի ու պատմության նկատմամբ: *Կարո՞ղ է՝ մի օր էլ լսենք, որ որոշել եք մոռանալ ցեղասպանության փաստը:* 

_«Դե ինչ կա որ, ինչ եղել, արդեն եղել է, 1000 տարի էլ արդեն անցել է, ի՞նչ կարիք կա կենտրոնանալ դրա վրա: Կարևորը ապագան լավ լինի, չէ՞ որ այսօրվա Թուրքիան լրիվ այլ Թուրքիա է: Ի՞նչ կարիք կա կառչել անձերից՝ Թալիաթից, Քեմալից, Էնվերից ու Ջամալից: Չէ՞ որ մոռանալով ցեղասպանությունը և սկսելով Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների բարեկամական նոր փուլ, մենք մեր տնտեսության զարգացման համար նոր ազդակներ ու «արյունատար անոթներ» կբացենք: Եվ դրանով մեր ապագան էլ ավելի կլավանա: Լսու՞մ եք: Էլ ավելի կլավանա: Ի՞նչ եք կառչել անցյալից: Եկեք ազատվենք նավթալինոտ հուշերից ու շարժվենք դեպի նոր ու դրախտային Հայաստան»:_

Վա՛յ, կներե՛ք, շեղվեցի: Կարծես ես ձեր փոխարեն իմ հարցի պատասխանը տվեցի: Եթե պատասխանս լիարժեք չէ, խնդրչում եմ կատարեք լրացումներ:

----------


## Elmo

Լեո ջան էս ինչքա՞ն թեմա կապեցիր իրար: Կարող ա էս պահին ես իմ անցյալի մի բան չուզենամ հիշել, դա չի նշանակում, որ ես իմ անունն էլ եմ մոռանալու, որովհետև այն անցյալում են տվել ինձ:
Էդ քո լոգիկայի մասին, իսկ առհասարակ....
Հանրահավաքի մասին: Դու նենց հանգիստ ես հարցնում «ինձ չեն սպանի՞» կարծես էդ սպանելը կոֆե խմելու պես մի բան ա: Խի՞ պիտի ինչ որ վիժվածք իմ երկրի մեջ ինձ սպանի մենակ փողոց դուրս գալու ու հանրահավաք անելու համար: Ոնց որ հայաթ չիջնես, որ հարևան օլիգարխի տղեն քեզ չսպանի, ու էդ համարես նորմալ: Ու հալա իջնողներին էլ անմիտ համարես:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.02.2009), Հայկօ (14.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան էս ինչքա՞ն թեմա կապեցիր իրար: Կարող ա էս պահին ես իմ անցյալի մի բան չուզենամ հիշել, դա չի նշանակում, որ ես իմ անունն էլ եմ մոռանալու, որովհետև այն անցյալում են տվել ինձ:
> Էդ քո լոգիկայի մասին, իսկ առհասարակ....
> Հանրահավաքի մասին: Դու նենց հանգիստ ես հարցնում «ինձ չեն սպանի՞» կարծես էդ սպանելը կոֆե խմելու պես մի բան ա: Խի՞ պիտի ինչ որ վիժվածք իմ երկրի մեջ ինձ սպանի մենակ փողոց դուրս գալու ու հանրահավաք անելու համար: Ոնց որ հայաթ չիջնես, որ հարևան օլիգարխի տղեն քեզ չսպանի, ու էդ համարես նորմալ: Ու հալա իջնողներին էլ անմիտ համարես:


Էլմո ջան, չարժե ամեն ինչ առօրեականացնել :Wink: 
Եվ երկրորդ՝ սխալ ես ինձ հասկացել, ես հրապարակ իջնողներին անմիտ չեմ համարում: Ուղղակի չեմ ուզում կրկին իջնել-չիջնելուն արդրադառնալ: Դա ուրիշ հարց է:

Ուղղակի իմ մոտ վերոնշյալ մտահոգությունն է առաջացել և ուզում եմ իմանալ «նրանց» կարծիքը այդ հարցում:

----------


## Elmo

Էն որ տարել էին սահման 2 տարի խրամատում ցեխերի մեջ էինք քնում, էդ ժամանակ ոչ մեկը չեկավ ձեռիցս զենքն առնի ասի «հալա թող, ես եմ ստեղ կանգնելու» կամ ասեր «ստեղ մի կանգնեք, ես ստեղ ստորգետնյա գարաժ եմ սարքում»: Բայց որ դուրս կամ փողոց՝ կգան: Ի՞նչ մի նորություններ են հանել մեջներից: Հենց էլ գնալու եմ: Տենամ էդ ով ա գալու ինձ ասի ստեղ մի կանգնի, հանրահավաք մի արա:

----------

Chuk (15.02.2009), murmushka (14.02.2009), Taurel. . . . (14.02.2009), Աթեիստ (14.02.2009), Հայկօ (14.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> _«Այն ամենը, ինչը անցել է, անցել է, և դրանց մասին դեռևս հիշողները տառապում եմ «նավթալինիզմ» կոչվող հիվանդությամբ»:_
> 
> Այ հենց այստեղ էլ ինձ մոտ մի մտահոգություն առաջացավ… Եթե դուք վերջ ի վերջո հաղթեք ձեր պայքարում, արդյո՞ք հետայդու էլ կշարունակեք նման ժխտողական վերաբերունքը անցյալի ու պատմության նկատմամբ: *Կարո՞ղ է՝ մի օր էլ լսենք, որ որոշել եք մոռանալ ցեղասպանության փաստը:* 
> 
> _«Դե ինչ կա որ, ինչ եղել, արդեն եղել է, 1000 տարի էլ արդեն անցել է, ի՞նչ կարիք կա կենտրոնանալ դրա վրա: Կարևորը ապագան լավ լինի, չէ՞ որ այսօրվա Թուրքիան լրիվ այլ Թուրքիա է: Ի՞նչ կարիք կա կառչել անձերից՝ Թալիաթից, Քեմալից, Էնվերից ու Ջամալից: Չէ՞ որ մոռանալով ցեղասպանությունը և սկսելով Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների բարեկամական նոր փուլ, մենք մեր տնտեսության զարգացման համար նոր ազդակներ ու «արյունատար անոթներ» կբացենք: Եվ դրանով մեր ապագան էլ ավելի կլավանա: Լսու՞մ եք: Էլ ավելի կլավանա: Ի՞նչ եք կառչել անցյալից: Եկեք ազատվենք նավթալինոտ հուշերից ու շարժվենք դեպի նոր ու դրախտային Հայաստան»:_
> 
> Վա՛յ, կներե՛ք, շեղվեցի: Կարծես ես ձեր փոխարեն իմ հարցի պատասխանը տվեցի: Եթե պատասխանս լիարժեք չէ, խնդրչում եմ կատարեք լրացումներ:


 Արդեն այլ թեմա չմնա՞ց, բոլոր «երգերը երգեցի՞ք», որ որպես  հակափաստարկ բերում եք ցեղասպանության օրինակը, ու առանց մտածելու նման զուգահեռներ եք անցկացնում: Մարդ կարդում ի սրտե զարմանում է, մենակ մի բան ճարեք, մի բան մոգոնեք էնքան որ ասեք: 

Հարգելիս, եթե Դուք մարսել եք Հոկտեմբերի 27-ը, Մարտի 1-ը,  ԵՍ ինքս չեմ մարսել ու չեմ մարսի ու մարտի 1-ին ներկա գտնվելով հանրահավաքին _(նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, եթե չունենայի ընդդիմադիր հայացքներ)_  կատարելու եմ  իմ քաղաքացիական պարտքը, որպես ՀՀ քաղաքացի:

----------

murmushka (14.02.2009), Աթեիստ (14.02.2009)

----------


## Bayern Munchen

էսքան տեվական դադարից հետո ժողովուրդի մեծ մասը հիասթաթությունա ապրում ու մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո արդեն անիմաստա դառնում որևէ երթ,նրանք չկարողացան պաշտպանել ժողովրդին,ու հիմա նորից ուզումեք նորից ողբերգոըթյուն լինի..Հասկացեք այս իրավիճակում անհնարա փոխել որևէ բան...Մենք կախված ենք այնպսիս գերտերությունից ինչպիսին Ռուսաստանն է,ու կապ չունի Սերժը կլինի թե Լեևոնը...Ժողովուրդը մեղքա մի ապակողմնորոշեք ու ջարդի տարեք առանց այսդ էլ կրտրված ժողովրդին, երկիրը լավ օրեր չի ապրում ,ուզումեք թուլացնել երկիրը ներսից,մի արեք համախմբվեք մի բռունցք դառեք բոլորս էլ հայենք,մի սեպ խրեք մեր այս փոքրիկ ազգի մեջ...Պատերազմը չի ավարտվել մի տեղի տվեք առիթավորվելու թշնամուն,սթափ եղեք...Արդեն անհնարա պայքարել նոր ձևավորված իշխանությունների դեմ...

----------

Լեո (14.02.2009)

----------


## Bayern Munchen

ԹՇՆԱՄԻՆ ՍԱՀՄԱՆՆԵՐԻՆԱ մի ապակայունացրեք մեր հայրենիքը...

----------


## Nareco

> էսքան տեվական դադարից հետո ժողովուրդի մեծ մասը հիասթաթությունա ապրում ու մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո արդեն անիմաստա դառնում որևէ երթ,նրանք չկարողացան պաշտպանել ժողովրդին,ու հիմա նորից ուզումեք նորից ողբերգոըթյուն լինի..Հասկացեք այս իրավիճակում անհնարա փոխել որևէ բան...Մենք կախված ենք այնպսիս գերտերությունից ինչպիսին Ռուսաստանն է,ու կապ չունի Սերժը կլինի թե Լեևոնը...Ժողովուրդը մեղքա մի ապակողմնորոշեք ու ջարդի տարեք առանց այսդ էլ կրտրված ժողովրդին, երկիրը լավ օրեր չի ապրում ,ուզումեք թուլացնել երկիրը ներսից,մի արեք համախմբվեք մի բռունցք դառեք բոլորս էլ հայենք,մի սեպ խրեք մեր այս փոքրիկ ազգի մեջ...Պատերազմը չի ավարտվել մի տեղի տվեք առիթավորվելու թշնամուն,սթափ եղեք...Արդեն անհնարա պայքարել նոր ձևավորված իշխանությունների դեմ...


 Էն սկզբի մասը արի չպատասխանեմ, բայց այ «համախմբվելու, բռունցք դառնալու» մասին մտքովս չէր անցել, կասե՞ս, ու՞մ շուրջ, ո՞նց...

----------


## Nareco

> ԹՇՆԱՄԻՆ ՍԱՀՄԱՆՆԵՐԻՆԱ մի ապակայունացրեք մեր հայրենիքը...


Ի գիտություն քեզ ասեմ, թշնամին երբեք արձակուրդում չի եղել: 
Իսկ մնացյալի համար հավելեմ. Առաջին նախագահը արդեն ասել է, որ հայ-ադրբեջանական պատերազմի վերսկսման դեպքում իր քաղաքական համախոհներին կոչ կանի դադարեցնել քաղաքական պայքարը եւ նվիրվել հայրենիքի պաշտպանության գործին:

----------


## murmushka

> էսքան տեվական դադարից հետո ժողովուրդի մեծ մասը հիասթաթությունա ապրում ու մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո արդեն անիմաստա դառնում որևէ երթ,նրանք չկարողացան պաշտպանել ժողովրդին,ու հիմա նորից ուզումեք նորից ողբերգոըթյուն լինի..Հասկացեք այս իրավիճակում անհնարա փոխել որևէ բան...Մենք կախված ենք այնպսիս գերտերությունից ինչպիսին Ռուսաստանն է,ու կապ չունի Սերժը կլինի թե Լեևոնը...*Ժողովուրդը մեղքա* մի ապակողմնորոշեք ու ջարդի տարեք առանց այսդ էլ *կրտրված ժողովրդին,* երկիրը լավ օրեր չի ապրում ,ուզումեք թուլացնել երկիրը ներսից,մի արեք համախմբվեք մի բռունցք դառեք բոլորս էլ հայենք,մի սեպ խրեք մեր այս փոքրիկ ազգի մեջ...Պատերազմը չի ավարտվել մի տեղի տվեք առիթավորվելու թշնամուն,սթափ եղեք...Արդեն անհնարա պայքարել նոր ձևավորված իշխանությունների դեմ...


չեմ ուզում պատասխանել, կամ փորձել ինչ-որ բան բացատրել, միայն ուզում եմ նշել ժողովուրդը երբեք մեղք չի եղել ու չի կոտրվել, ոչ փետրվարի 19-ին , երբ կեղծվեցին ու գողացան ժողովրդի ձայները, ոչ Մարտի 1-ին , երբ դավադրաբար հարձակվեցին խաղաղ ցուցարարների վրա, ոչ էլ նույն երեկոյան Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ, ու ոչ էլ այս մեկ տարվա ընթացքում:
Ժողովուրդը երբեք չի սխալվում, ու նա վաղուց է մեկ բռունցք դարձել

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> Ի գիտություն քեզ ասեմ, թշնամին երբեք արձակուրդում չի եղել: 
> Իսկ մնացյալի համար հավելեմ. Առաջին նախագահը արդեն ասել է, որ հայ-ադրբեջանական պատերազմի վերսկսման դեպքում իր քաղաքական համախոհներին կոչ կանի դադարեցնել քաղաքական պայքարը եւ նվիրվել հայրենիքի պաշտպանության գործին:


Բայց խի այնպես անենք որ սկսի ու գնանք ,խաղաղություն թող լինի..Կարող էիք այն ժամանակ լուծեիք ,այն ժամանակ անեիք..ժամանակը իրա գործը անումա...Քաղաքական պայքրը անտեղի տվյալ դեպքում..

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կարդալով քո այս մտքերը, ինձ մոտ մի անկեղծ մտահոգություն առաջացավ;
> Ուզում եմ քեզ ուղղել մի հարց և ակնկալել պատասխան` հուսալով, որ վեճի ու լարվածության մթնոլորտ կրկին չի առաջանա: Կարծում եմ դու մի պահ մի կողմ կթողես քո ամբիցիաները և իմ ու իմ նմանների ձայն անտեսելու քո «կոչատրյուկները» և կպատասխանես հարցիս:
> 
> Ինչպես ես հասկանում եմ, քո (ձեր) կարգախոսն է` պայքար հանուն լավ ապագայի: Շատ ողջունելի է:
> 
> Բայց...
> Կա մի «բայց»: Ինչու՞ եք դուք այդ կարգի ժխտողական դիրք բռնում անցյալի նկատմամբ: 
> 
> _«Այն ամենը, ինչը անցել է, անցել է, և դրանց մասին դեռևս հիշողները տառապում եմ «նավթալինիզմ» կոչվող հիվանդությամբ»:_
> ...


Լեո ջան, ոչ ոք չի պատրաստվում մոռանալ Ցեղասպանության փաստը. ՈՉ ՈՔ
Երբ ՀՀ-ն անկախացավ, ՀՀՇ-ն հայտարարեց, որ պետք է ուղիներ փնտրել համագործակցելու հարևանի հետ: Հիշենք այդ շրջանում տիրող իրավիճակը... ՀՀ-ն փորձում էր ազատվել Ռուսաստանի ճիրաններից, լինել լիովին անկախ, բայց դա չհաջողվեց, որովհետև պատերազմում պարտվում էինք: Բայց սկզբում, Լևոնը ցանկանում էր հավասարակշռություն հաստատել և վարում էր կոմպլեմենտար /հավասարակշռողական/ քաղաքականություն: Իշխանափոխությունից հետո այդ գործընթացը սառեցվեց, ինչը մեծ սխալ էր: Հարևանի հետ մշտական թշնամի չես կարող լինել: Ճիշտ է, գուցե երբեք էլ նրանց չընդունենք ոչ այլ կերպ, քան՝ թշնամի, բայց որպես հարևան, կարող ենք համագործակցել... անշուշտ՝ ամեն քայլ հաշվարկելով

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> չեմ ուզում պատասխանել, կամ փորձել ինչ-որ բան բացատրել, միայն ուզում եմ նշել ժողովուրդը երբեք մեղք չի եղել ու չի կոտրվել, ոչ փետրվարի 19-ին , երբ կեղծվեցին ու գողացան ժողովրդի ձայները, ոչ Մարտի 1-ին , երբ դավադրաբար հարձակվեցին խաղաղ ցուցարարների վրա, ոչ էլ նույն երեկոյան Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ, ու ոչ էլ այս մեկ տարվա ընթացքում:
> Ժողովուրդը երբեք չի սխալվում, ու նա վաղուց է մեկ բռունցք դարձել


իսկ դու ինչ կարողոս բացատրել կամ պատասխանել եթե ճշմարտություն եմ ասում,իմ ընկերները սահմանին կանգնած,իմ ախպերը ծառայության մեջ լինելով խի պետքա ահաբեկվեր կամ ահաբեկվի ձեր  միտինգներով ու երթերով..խի պետքա իմ ընկեր օրերով կանգներ իր սիրելի քաղաքում եվ հսկեր իր սիրելի ժողովրդի անց ու դարձին՞ովա պատասխան տալու մարտի 1-յան զոհվածների համար,հայ հային սպանումա ոնց կարելիա դա հասկանալ՞

----------


## Nareco

> իսկ դու ինչ կարողոս բացատրել կամ պատասխանել եթե ճշմարտություն եմ ասում,իմ ընկերները սահմանին կանգնած,իմ ախպերը ծառայության մեջ լինելով խի պետքա ահաբեկվեր կամ ահաբեկվի ձեր  միտինգներով ու երթերով..խի պետքա իմ ընկեր օրերով կանգներ իր սիրելի քաղաքում եվ հսկեր իր սիրելի ժողովրդի անց ու դարձին*՞ովա պատասխան տալու մարտի 1-յան զոհվածների համար,հայ հային սպանումա ոնց կարելիա դա հասկանալ՞*


Այ ապրես, մենք հենց այդ արդարությանն էլ  ուզում ենք հասնել, որ մեկ տարվա մեջ, մարդասպաններից և ոչ մեկը չձերբակալվեց: Իրենք իրենց հո չէին ձերբակալելու: 
 Քո կարծիքով պասիվ կեցվածքով, տունը նստելով, աջը քաշելով, ես հարցերի պատասխանները կստանա՞ս:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.02.2009)

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> Այ ապրես, մենք հենց այդ արդարությանն էլ  ուզում ենք հասնել, որ մեկ տարվա մեջ, մարդասպաններից և ոչ մեկը չձերբակալվեց: Իրենք իրենց հո չէին ձերբակալելու: 
>  Քո կարծիքով պասիվ կեցվածքով, տունը նստելով, աջը քաշելով, ես հարցերի պատասխանները կստանա՞ս:


իսկ ինչես կարծում եթե հելնեմ դուրս գռգոռամ,երթ անեմ կստանամ՞ ...քեզ թող չթվա ես դուրս չեմ եկել ու չեմ մասնակցել երթերի ,բայց որ հելնումես ու բան չի փոխվում հետն էլ երկիրնա ապակայունանում,կարծում եմ մի բան որ չի հասնում իրա նպատակին անիմաստա շարունակել,մանավանդ որ ժամանակը իրենը արելա,երկաթը տաք-տաք են ծեծծում..հասկացեք..2-րդ մարտի 1 մի բերեք ժողովրդի գլխին.քանի որ մեղավորները չեն պատժվում...ընդդիմությունը ոչինչ չկարողացավ անել,1 տարվա ընթացքում փոխարեն քիչ էր մնում Հայաստանը եվրոխորհրդում կորցներ ձայնի իրավունքը,փառք աստծո դա տեղի չունեցավ...հայը հայի դեմա պայքարում երկիրա ապակայունացնում՞

----------

Լեո (14.02.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> իսկ ինչես կարծում եթե հելնեմ դուրս գռգոռամ,երթ անեմ կստանամ՞ ...քեզ թող չթվա ես դուրս չեմ եկել ու չեմ մասնակցել երթերի ,բայց որ հելնումես ու բան չի փոխվում հետն էլ երկիրնա ապակայունանում,կարծում եմ մի բան որ չի հասնում իրա նպատակին անիմաստա շարունակել,մանավանդ որ ժամանակը իրենը արելա,երկաթը տաք-տաք են ծեծծում..հասկացեք..2-րդ մարտի 1 մի բերեք ժողովրդի գլխին.քանի որ մեղավորները չեն պատժվում...ընդդիմությունը ոչինչ չկարողացավ անել,1 տարվա ընթացքում փոխարեն քիչ էր մնում Հայաստանը եվրոխորհրդում կորցներ ձայնի իրավունքը,փառք աստծո դա տեղի չունեցավ...հայը հայի դեմա պայքարում երկիրա ապակայունացնում՞


Ակնկալում եմ քեզանից լսել որևէ տարբերակ` մարտի մեկի մեղավորներին "գտնելու" և պատժելու:
Թե չէ մյուսների տարբերակը փնովել բոլորն էլ կարող են:

----------

Nareco (14.02.2009)

----------


## murmushka

> իսկ դու ինչ կարողոս բացատրել կամ պատասխանել եթե ճշմարտություն եմ ասում,իմ ընկերները սահմանին կանգնած,իմ ախպերը ծառայության մեջ լինելով խի պետքա ահաբեկվեր կամ ահաբեկվի ձեր  միտինգներով ու երթերով..խի պետքա իմ ընկեր օրերով կանգներ իր սիրելի քաղաքում եվ հսկեր իր սիրելի ժողովրդի անց ու դարձին՞ովա պատասխան տալու մարտի 1-յան զոհվածների համար,հայ հային սպանումա ոնց կարելիա դա հասկանալ՞


աամսի 1-ի հանրահավաքին մենք պահանջելու ենք այ հենց քո հարցերի պատասխանները

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարող էիք այն ժամանակ լուծեիք ,այն ժամանակ անեիք..ժամանակը իրա գործը անումա...Քաղաքական պայքրը անտեղի տվյալ դեպքում..


կարող էիք երկու հազար տարի առաջ Տիգրան Մեծի սարքած ծովից ծովը պահել, պահեիք

եթե էն ժամանակ չեք պահել, իսկ ժամանակը իրա գործն արել էր , հիմա փաթեթավորեք երկիրը սև թղթի մեջ, ու տվեք, ասենք, ույղուրներին 

այ քո ասածը, մոտավորապես սա է, ընկեր ջան

----------


## Տրիբուն

> փոխարեն քիչ էր մնում Հայաստանը եվրոխորհրդում կորցներ ձայնի իրավունքը,փառք աստծո դա տեղի չունեցավ...հայը հայի դեմա պայքարում երկիրա ապակայունացնում՞


Փառք Աստծո չկորցրե՞ց: Իսկ որ կորցներ ի՞նչ էր փոխվելու: Կասես երևի երկրի վարկանիշն  էր ընկնելու: Ընկեր, մեր երկրի վարկանիշն էլ ընկնելու տեղ չունի: Այսինք վարականիշ որպես այդպիսին արդեն չկա էլ, որ ընկնի կամ չընկնի: 

Հայն էլ հայի դեմ չի պայքարում: Հայը հիմա ղզլբաշների դեմ ա պայքարում: Ղզլբաշների մի մասը սահմանից այն կողմ են, մյուս, ու ավելի վտանգավոր մասը, սահմանից այս կողմ:

----------


## Nareco

> իսկ ինչես կարծում եթե հելնեմ դուրս գռգոռամ,երթ անեմ կստանամ՞ ...քեզ թող չթվա ես դուրս չեմ եկել ու չեմ մասնակցել երթերի ,բայց որ հելնումես ու բան չի փոխվում հետն էլ երկիրնա ապակայունանում,կարծում եմ մի բան որ չի հասնում իրա նպատակին անիմաստա շարունակել,մանավանդ որ ժամանակը իրենը արելա,երկաթը տաք-տաք են ծեծծում..հասկացեք..2-րդ մարտի 1 մի բերեք ժողովրդի գլխին.քանի որ մեղավորները չեն պատժվում...ընդդիմությունը ոչինչ չկարողացավ անել,1 տարվա ընթացքում փոխարեն քիչ էր մնում Հայաստանը եվրոխորհրդում կորցներ ձայնի իրավունքը,փառք աստծո դա տեղի չունեցավ...հայը հայի դեմա պայքարում երկիրա ապակայունացնում՞


 Հարգելի Բավարիայի երկրպագու, մի քանի գրառում վերև Դուք մեզ խորհուրդ էիք տալիս *«համախմբվեք մի բռունցք դառեք»*, դրա վերաբերյալ ես Ձեզ մի շարք հարցեր տվեցի, որոնք մնացին անպատասխան: Դա անուշադրությա՞ն արդյունք է (*1*), թե՞ ուղղակի հերթական «էնքան որ գրելու»  սինդրոմն է: (*2*) 
 Եթե տարբերակ *1*-ինն է` պատասխանեք, որից հետո շարունակենք, եթե *2*-րդն է «էնքան որ գրածները» ոչ մի կերպ չեմ ուզում մեկնաբանեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իմ ընկերները սահմանին կանգնած,իմ ախպերը ծառայության մեջ լինելով խի պետքա ահաբեկվեր կամ ահաբեկվի ձեր միտինգներով ու երթերով


ապեր, խաղաղ միտինգներից ու երթերից ինչի՞ է քո եղբայրը ահաբեկվում 

եթե խաղաղ միտինգից է ահաբեկվում, բա որ երկու հատ թուրք տանկով գա, ի՞նչ պիտի անի

Ապեր, փառք ու պատիվ մեր զինվորներին, որ սահմանի վրա են, բայց քո եղբոր սիրելի քաղաք, զինվորներին, այդ թվում քո եղբորը, մտցրել են մի քանի սադիստներ, որոնց դեմ էլ մենք մեր միտինգներով պայաքարում ենք: Միտինգ ենք անում, որ ունենաք պետություն, որտեղ սեփական զինվորը երբեք սեփական քաղաք զինված չի մտնի՝ սեփական ժողովրդից ահաբեկվելու համար: 

Զինվորներին պետք է սահմանի վրա ու զորապասերում պահել՝ թուրքին ահաբեկելու համար, ու ոչ թե սեփական ժողովդրից ահաբեկվելուց հետո վախը չափելու համար:

----------

Nareco (14.02.2009), Քամի (14.02.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> համախմբվեք մի բռունցք դառեք


Նարեկո ջան, էտ խորհուրդն էլ, որ տալիս են, ժամկետանց խորհուրդ է, քանի որ մենք լավ էլ համախմբված ենք ու լավ էլ մի բռունց ենք:  Բայց այդ բռունցի կողքերը մի քանի ոջլոտ արարածներ կան, որոնք տիզի պես կպել են բռունցքին ու ցանակնում են հնարավորինս երկար ծծել այդ բռունցքի արյունը: Բայց ցանկացած վնասատուի դեմ էլ պայքարի ձևեր կան - սկսած անտիբիոտիկներով, վերջացրած վիրահատական միջամտությամբ:

----------


## Nareco

> Նարեկո ջան, էտ խորհուրդն էլ, որ տալիս են, ժամկետանց խորհուրդ է, քանի որ մենք լավ էլ համախմբված ենք ու լավ էլ մի բռունց ենք:  Բայց այդ բռունցի կողքերը մի քանի ոջլոտ արարածներ կան, որոնք տիզի պես կպել են բռունցքին ու ցանակնում են հնարավորինս երկար ծծել այդ բռունցքի արյունը: Բայց ցանկացած վնասատուի դեմ էլ պայքարի ձևեր կան - սկսած անտիբիոտիկներով, վերջացրած վիրահատական միջամտությամբ:


  Տրիբուն ջան լիովին համամիտ եմ, ուղղակի ինձ թվում էր, որ համենայն դեպս այս ընտրություններից, հատկապես մարտիմեկյան իրադարձություններից հետո բոլորին պարզ կդառնա. թե ով, ով է: 
  Բայց ցավոք սրտի դեռ կան այնպիսիք, որոնք ԱԽՔ-ին համարում են քաղաքական գործիչ, իսկ մարտիմեկյան դեպքերի համար մեղադրում ընդդիմությանը, իսկ զոհերի պահով էլ ՝«չէթայիք, չկոտորվեիք» հայտնի չերգչուհու ոճով…

----------


## Տատ

> ..Քաղաքական պայքրը անտեղի տվյալ դեպքում..


Չէ, էսպես չեղավ, Բայեռն: *Անհրաժեշտ* է քաղաքական պայքարը, հարցը միայն մեթոդներն են:

----------


## Տատ

Ինքս էլ հոգնել եմ նավսելուց այս թեմայում, մանավանդ, որ միագամայն կիսում եմ այն գաղափարները, որոնց համար դուք (ընդմիշտ հասկացանք, որ դու ու եսը հավաքական խոսքեր են :Jpit: ) գնում եք նստացույցի կամ հանրահավաքի:
Երբ Հայաստանում հաստատվի համեմատաբար ազնիվ իշխանություն, կցնծամ, թե ձեր ջանքերով կլինի՝ շնորհակալություն կհայտնեմ, ու հաստատ արցունք չեմ թափի ՍՍ-ի հետևից: Իհարկե, ինձ դաժանորեն կհիշեցնեք՝ բա որ ասում էինք, բա տեսա՞ր, բա դու ասում էիր...ոչինչ- ասեք: Թող դուք ճիշտ լինեք: Կարող է այնքան պառավ լինեմ, որ չագուչը գլխիս ռիսկ չանեք խփեք, ի նա տոմ սպասիբո:

Ես կուզեյի միանալ ընդդիմությանը, բայց... _Հավատացեք, իմ աշխարհարագրական հեռվությունը կապ չունի, քանի որ միջից էլ իմ պես մտածողներ կան: Կասեք՝ հեռվից նստած դատում ես, ինքս էլ այդպես կասեյի: Բայց երբեմն հեռվից ջերմորեն տառապած հայացքն առավելություններ ունի: Ամբողջական է երևում:_...բայց տանել չեմ կարող ամպագոռ կոչերը,  սիրղականությունն ու ցուցամոլությունն այդպիսի հարցերում: Իսկ դրանք առկա են:

Հանրահավաքները դադարեցին: Ինչու՞:
-Բովանդակությունը սպառվել էր, նորություն չկար հայտարարելու:
-Մարդկանց համբերությունն ու հետաքրքրվածությունը չէր գտնում բավարարվածություն: Եթե շարունակվեր՝ մարելու էր գալու ցանկությունն ընդմիշտ:
-ցուրտ էր: «Հաճելին օգտակարի հետ»-ը զիջում էր «անդուր ու անիմաստ»-ին:

Ճիշտ էր դադարը, ասում եք՝ ՀԱԿ-ը շարունակեց աշխատանքը, կազմակերպվեց, նոր ծրագրեր և այլն: Լավ, այդպես պիտի գործի ընդդիմությունը: Լավ, ժամանակն է հայտնել արված գործի մասին:

Վերականգնվում են հանրահավաքները: ԻՆՉՈՒ՞
-Ցույց տալու համար՝ մենք դեռ կանք, էս էլ մեր արած գործը (թերևս միակ հարգելի պատճառը)
-Ցույց տալու համար՝ թքած ունենք (մատենադարան և ոշշ մի ուրիշ տեղ, երեխայություն)
-գարուն է, հավես է հավաքվել

Լուրջ, ես չգիտեմ, որն է գերակշռում ոմանց ոգևորության մեջ: Առաջին պատճառի համար կարելի է կոմպրոմիսս գտնել, մյուսները՝ անհարգելի են:

Այստեղ մի սարկաստիկ առաջարկ եղավ (Չուկ չասես, չեմ հասկանում նրբությունները)



> Կարելիա մի օր էլ Դինամո-ում անել Տեսնենք վերջապես ինչի են տենց կպած ուզում որ այնտեղ լինի...Հետաքրքիր է պրակտիկ իմանալ դրա մասին


Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ:Ինչու՞ լուրջ չվերաբերվել այդ տարբերակին: Մենակ թէ՝ զոռով լինի, ինադու: Դուք ուզում եք համեմատվել իշխանությա՞նը, անճկուն կոտոշությամբ: Գուցե՝ ցուցամոլությունի՞ց է կամ հարմարավետության ցանկությունից: 

-Վտանգավոր է (միակ հարգելի պատճառը, լսել եմ, բայց համոզիչ չէ)
- ՀԱԿ-ի տրված ինֆորմացիան լավ տեղ չի հասնի (ամենակարևորն է, բայց ինչու՞ չի հասնի, մարդ չի գա, բա ու՞ր ա մարդկանց սկզբունքայնությունը)
- Ով զահլա ունի գնա հասնի ստադիոն, տրանսպորտ-բան...համ էլ լավ չի երևա քաղաքում, մարդ չի տեսնի
-Էն չոլում հանրահավաքից առաջ կամ հետո մի նստելու խոսելու տեղ չկա:
-Մեզ պալոժ չի ՆՐԱՆՑ ասածն անել:

Ասացեք խնդրում եմ՝ ԻՆՉՈՒ ոչ այնտեղ: Գոնե մեկ անգամ, դադարից հետո:
Միայն հակառակ հարցը չտաք՝ իսկ ինչու թույլ չեն տալիս Մատենադարանում: Գոնե այնքան խորամանկություն ունեն ՝ուրիշ բան առաջարկելու: Հարցս հասունացավ այն թեմայի համար՝ «Հարցեր ՀԱԿ-ին»:

----------

Լեո (15.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իսկ ինչես կարծում եթե հելնեմ դուրս գռգոռամ,երթ անեմ կստանամ՞ ...քեզ թող չթվա ես դուրս չեմ եկել ու չեմ մասնակցել երթերի ,բայց որ հելնումես ու բան չի փոխվում հետն էլ երկիրնա ապակայունանում,կարծում եմ մի բան որ չի հասնում իրա նպատակին անիմաստա շարունակել,մանավանդ որ ժամանակը իրենը արելա,երկաթը տաք-տաք են ծեծծում..հասկացեք..2-րդ մարտի 1 մի բերեք ժողովրդի գլխին.քանի որ մեղավորները չեն պատժվում...ընդդիմությունը ոչինչ չկարողացավ անել,1 տարվա ընթացքում փոխարեն քիչ էր մնում Հայաստանը եվրոխորհրդում կորցներ ձայնի իրավունքը,փառք աստծո դա տեղի չունեցավ...հայը հայի դեմա պայքարում երկիրա ապակայունացնում՞


Ճիշտ ես ասում ապեր, դու ավելի լավ է տունը մնաս…երկիրը հենց ընենց տեղը չի ապակայունանում… մի բան եղել է, չէ՞… կարող ա երջանիկ ապրում էիր մեկ էլ չգիտես որ տեղից "ապակայունացավ" 

Սնայպերով մարդ գնդակահարեցին, ապեր էլ ո՞նց ասեն որ հասկանաս…սրանից պատկերավոր երևի մեկ էլ 15 թվին է եղել

----------


## Ծով

Տա՛տ ջան, էն որ վտանգավոր ա, դա քեզ հավաստիացնում եմ..բոլորի աչքից հեռու ջարդելը ավելի հեշտ է...
Երկրորդ, որովհետև արդեն զզվացրել են...մենք ժողովուրդ ենք, հասկանում ե՞ս, շուն չեմ, «շվցնի», ասի՛ էնտեղ...չէ ստեղ. չէ էնտեղ...հոգնել ենք  արդեն..մի անգամ զիջում ես, նստում են գլխիդ ու հենց ուսերիցդ են սնայպերով կրակում...
մի հատ հասարակ օրինակ բերե՞մ...վերջերս հյուսիսայինում բերետիկները էլի էկան ժողովրդին իրանց արևին վախացնելու..ուրեմն էկել են, ասում են. «Դավայծե ստուց»...նորից . «Մեր երկիրն ա, որտեղ կուզենք կկանգնենք, կքայլենք...»,,,էդ դեռ մի կողմ...մեկ էլ մամաս ասում ա. «լավ, թողե՛ք, ինձ պետք չի հրապարակ իջնել, իմ կանգառը հակառակ կողմում ա, ճանապարհ տվե՛ք, էդ կողմով գնամ», էդ անասուն բերետներից մեկը ասում ա. «չէ, ոնց ասում ենք, նենց»,,,
հասկանում ե՞ս, Տա՛տ...այ էս ա վիճակը....մենք էս երկրի խորթ զավակներն ե՞նք , թե ինչ...
Ուզում եմ Մատենադարանում, թո՛ղ հիմնավորեն, թե ինչու չեն արտոնում...թո՛ղ հիմնավորեն...վե՛րջ...
զզվացրել են արդեն...
Բայց ևս մեկ անգամ կրկնեմ...ջարդելը դինամոյում, բոլորի աչքից հեռու ավելի հեշտ ա...սկի «ինձ ընկերուհուս պատուհանի տակ, որ ջարդում էին, ընկերուհիս էդ ժամանակ հայլուր էր նայում»...
կամ...ի՞նչ դինամոյի մոտի ձորերով էլ երթ չանե՞նք, սիրտները հովանա...

----------

Mephistopheles (15.02.2009), Taurel. . . . (15.02.2009), Աբելյան (14.02.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> «ինձ ընկերուհուս պատուհանի տակ, որ ջարդում էին, ընկերուհիս էդ ժամանակ հայլուր էր նայում»...


 ըհը, հիմա էլ նույնը կլինի, որ ուզեն: Այսօրվա պարագաներում ոչ մի ջարդ չի կարող լինել, ուցում ա ՝ մետրոում հավաքվեն:



> կամ...ի՞նչ դինամոյի մոտի ձորերով էլ երթ չանե՞նք, սիրտները հովանա...


Էխ...ասում եմ, ինադուի եք ընկել: Պետքներդ ա երթը...*Իրանց* երթ չերթ՝ մի հաշիվ:

Ձեր ղեկավարությունը չի՞ կարող սովորական կանգնած (կամ ասֆալտին նստած, կարելի է բարձեր տանել :Tongue: ) հանրահավաքն այնքան լի ու հետաքրքիր վարել, այնքան էական նորություն բերել, այնքան անձնական անելիք առաջարկել, որ երթի ժամանակն ու հավեսը չունենաք, վազեք ՀԱԿ-ի ծրագրերն իրականացնելու:

----------

Լեո (15.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինքս էլ հոգնել եմ նավսելուց այս թեմայում, մանավանդ, որ միագամայն կիսում եմ այն գաղափարները, որոնց համար դուք (ընդմիշտ հասկացանք, որ դու ու եսը հավաքական խոսքեր են) գնում եք նստացույցի կամ հանրահավաքի:
> Երբ Հայաստանում հաստատվի համեմատաբար ազնիվ իշխանություն, կցնծամ, թե ձեր ջանքերով կլինի՝ շնորհակալություն կհայտնեմ, ու հաստատ արցունք չեմ թափի ՍՍ-ի հետևից: Իհարկե, ինձ դաժանորեն կհիշեցնեք՝ բա որ ասում էինք, բա տեսա՞ր, բա դու ասում էիր...ոչինչ- ասեք: Թող դուք ճիշտ լինեք: Կարող է այնքան պառավ լինեմ, որ չագուչը գլխիս ռիսկ չանեք խփեք, ի նա տոմ սպասիբո:
> 
> Ես կուզեյի միանալ ընդդիմությանը, բայց... _Հավատացեք, իմ աշխարհարագրական հեռվությունը կապ չունի, քանի որ միջից էլ իմ պես մտածողներ կան: Կասեք՝ հեռվից նստած դատում ես, ինքս էլ այդպես կասեյի: Բայց երբեմն հեռվից ջերմորեն տառապած հայացքն առավելություններ ունի: Ամբողջական է երևում:_...բայց տանել չեմ կարող ամպագոռ կոչերը,  սիրղականությունն ու ցուցամոլությունն այդպիսի հարցերում: Իսկ դրանք առկա են:
> 
> *Հանրահավաքները դադարեցին: Ինչու՞:
> -Բովանդակությունը սպառվել էր, նորություն չկար հայտարարելու:
> -Մարդկանց համբերությունն ու հետաքրքրվածությունը չէր գտնում բավարարվածություն: Եթե շարունակվեր՝ մարելու էր գալու ցանկությունն ընդմիշտ:
> -ցուրտ էր: «Հաճելին օգտակարի հետ»-ը զիջում էր «անդուր ու անիմաստ»-ին:*
> ...


Տատ, հիմա որ սենց նայում եմ լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում ինչի է պետք էդ հանրահավաքները, երթը բանը, մանավանդ որ արդեն դադարեցրել էին ու լրիվ հանգել է շարժումը… Ի՞նչ պատճառ կա սկսելու… Մարտի 1-ի բոլոր մեղավորներին արդեն բռնել են սպանողների հետ միասին ու արդար ու թափանցիկ դատ են ացկացնում ու էնքան որ ժողովուրդը գոհունակությունից դատարանի շենքի առջև է հավաքվում ու պահանջում որ դատեն ավելի արդարացի… գազի գներն ու հարկերը իջել են ու ժողովուրդը զբաղված է նոր բիզնեսներ բացելով ու շահույթներ ստանալով, տաքսու վարորդներին նվիրել են նոր մեքենաներ և նրանք ուրախությունից ամեն աստծու օր հավաքվում են կառավարական շենքի մոտ իրենց շնորհակալությունը հայտնելու, մանր առևտրականների հարկերն այնքան են իջեցրել որ խեղճերը աչքներին չեն հավատում… դրամն արժեվորվել է ու տրանսվերներն իսպառ վերացել են և մեր արտագնա աշխատանքի մեկնած եղբայրներն այսօր ետ են վերադարձել և աշխատում են Հայաստանում իհարկե շատ ավելի բարձր աշխատավարձով քան դրսում… արռևտուրը պարզապես մոլեգնում է Հայաստանում, որովհետև ժողովրդի ձեռքին այնքան փող կա որ անգամ գնում են Սևանի ափ հանգստանալու չնայած սարսափելի ցրտին… էլ չասենք ազատությունն ու այլախոհությունն ինչ բարձրունքների է հասել… Ա1+-ը արդեն եթերում է … որևէ լրագրողի այլևս չեն ծեծում և ավելին բոլոր հանցագործներին արդեն բռնել են… իսկ քրեական բանագավառում ոչ մի նոր սպանություն եղածնրին էլ բռնել են, մենաշնորհը վերացել է, ցույցեր ու երթեր ինչքան ուզես արա, թողնում են ուզող չկա (բիրի նե խոչու)… իսկ արտաքին քաղաքականության ասպարեզու էլ չեմ խոսում, Ղարաբաղի շուրջ Ադրբեջանը արդեն ձեռ է քաշում մեր նախագահի հանճարեղ ելույթից հետո (տրանց մի հատ լավ տեղե դրեց …էնպես որ յա դռուգոյ տակոյ ստռանի նե զնայու գդե տակ վօլ՛նօ դիշալ չելովեկ

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Տատ ջան

----------


## Տատ

Խնդրում եմ, ինձ դիմիր Տատոյ, կայֆ էր: :Love: 
Ւնդրում եմ, ինձ կարդա լրիվ: Կամ էլ մի կարդա, բայց տողերի վրայով մի թռի: Ընդհանուր տոնը հասկացիր: Բաց մի թող այս կարգի բաները: Տականքություն է սեփական մեջբերումներ տալ, բայց դե կներես, վայ թե չես տեսել



> *Երբ* Հայաստանում հաստատվի համեմատաբար ազնիվ իշխանություն,





> Ցույց տալու համար՝ մենք դեռ կանք, էս էլ մեր արած գործը (թերևս միակ հարգելի պատճառը)





> Անհրաժեշտ է քաղաքական պայքարը, հարցը միայն մեթոդներն են:


Իսկ սա ես չեմ ասել, 



> մանավանդ որ արդեն դադարեցրել էին ու լրիվ հանգել է շարժումը…


հակառակը՝ դու ես նույնացնում շարժումն ու հանրահավաքը: Ես պնդում եմ հակառակը: Հանրահավաքը կարող է հանգել, շարժումը ՝ շարունակվել:

----------


## Ծով

Տա՛տ ջան, էէէէէէ,, էս ի՞նչ ես ասում...գիտե՞ս ինչ են բերետիկներն ու ոստիկանները իրանց «լավ տղա» զգում..որովհետև իշխանությունների կողմից քարտ բլանշ ունեն...իսկ իշխանությունն իր հերթին քարտ բլանշ ունի, եթե Ղարաբաղը ծախելու գործում առաջընթաց գրանցի... ամեն ինչ ավելի խորն ա, քան թվում ա...
Ինչ վերաբերում ա երթին...Տա՛տ, երթը, միտինգը դա մեր իրավունքն ա, անում ենք, լավ ենք անում...դա ժամանց չի, դա բողոքի միջոց ա...ձև...դա տարբերակ ա ժողովրդի հետ խոսելու, որովհետև հեռուստատեսությունը զավթված ա...
Հետո, եթե ուզում ես իմանալ, հա ամբողջ տարին ծրագրեր ենք իրականցնում, ակցիաներ, էս վերջերս նույնիսկ բարեգործական, մեր համար մի այլ կարգի ցնծություն ա, երբ ազգով երթ ենք անում ու կոխկրտում անտարբերների թողած հետքերը...
Էդ իմ համար նույնն ա, որ ազգիս թևանցուկ մի քիչ քայլեմ...
Չես պատկերացնի՝ հոգիս ոնց ա փառավորվում...էդ ժամանակ ես մտածում եմ, որ եթե պապային մի անգամ էլ բռնեն :Shok:  :Sad:  /Աստված չանի :LOL: /, էսքան մարդ չի դադարի պայքարել իրա ազատության համար...կամ էսքան մարդ կողքիս ա, մինչև...
իսկ կոնկրետ մարտի մեկի երթը ապրիլի քսանչորսի երթից  չի տարբերվում...
...
Մանր-մունր հարցեր եք էլի տալիս...լուրջ... եթե պայքարի էս մեթոդները դուր չեն գալիս, առաջարկեք այլ մեթոդներ...չնայած ասեմ...ՀԱԿ-ը ստվերային կառավարություն ա արդեն..ըստ իս...իսկ թե ինչու, էդ էլ կիմանաք իր ժամանակին ...
Հ.Գ. ՊԱՅՔԱՐ, ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՄԻՆՉև վերջ...

----------

Ambrosine (15.02.2009), REAL_ist (15.02.2009), Taurel. . . . (15.02.2009), Երվանդ (14.02.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում: 
Եթե ինձ մեկն ասեր Ձօ տարեկան հասակում՝ ցույցն անպայման չէ, էն էլ Օպեռայի բակում, կծեծեի: Պակաս ցուցամոլն էլ այն ժամանակ չէին(ք): Ամեն բան ճիշտ է, կանեք այնպես ինչպես զգում եք, կհավատաք նրան, ում կուզեք:

Գնամ պատմվածքի վերջ մտածեմ, Յոժ Մորֆեուս, իդու՜՜՜՜՜

----------

Ծով (14.02.2009)

----------


## Ծով

> Հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում: 
> Եթե ինձ մեկն ասեր Ձօ տարեկան հասակում՝ ցույցն անպայման չէ, էն էլ Օպեռայի բակում, կծեծեի: Պակաս ցուցամոլն էլ այն ժամանակ չէին(ք): Ամեն բան ճիշտ է, կանեք այնպես ինչպես զգում եք, կհավատաք նրան, ում կուզեք:
> 
> Գնամ պատմվածքի վերջ մտածեմ, Յոժ Մորֆեուս, իդու՜՜՜՜՜


Տատվա-բռատվա :Love:  :Hands Up:  :LOL: ...հասկացանք իրար :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարդալով քո այս մտքերը, ինձ մոտ մի անկեղծ մտահոգություն առաջացավ;
> Ուզում եմ քեզ ուղղել մի հարց և ակնկալել պատասխան` հուսալով, որ վեճի ու լարվածության մթնոլորտ կրկին չի առաջանա: Կարծում եմ դու մի պահ մի կողմ կթողես քո ամբիցիաները և իմ ու իմ նմանների ձայն անտեսելու քո «կոչատրյուկները» և կպատասխանես հարցիս:
> 
> Ինչպես ես հասկանում եմ, քո (ձեր) կարգախոսն է` պայքար հանուն լավ ապագայի: Շատ ողջունելի է:
> 
> Բայց...
> Կա մի «բայց»: Ինչու՞ եք դուք այդ կարգի ժխտողական դիրք բռնում անցյալի նկատմամբ: 
> 
> _«Այն ամենը, ինչը անցել է, անցել է, և դրանց մասին դեռևս հիշողները տառապում եմ «նավթալինիզմ» կոչվող հիվանդությամբ»:_
> ...


Շնորհավորում եմ, դու հասար նրան, որ ես մի պահ մի կողմ թողնեմ քեզ չպատասխանելու որոշումս և պատասխանեմ:

Լեո, հուսով եմ ըմբռնումով կմոտենաս ու կհասկանաս, որ թեև մեջբերել ողջ գրառումդ, բայց այն ամբողջովին չեմ կարդացել... կարիքը չկար, գիտեմ ասելիքդ: Պարզապես հերթական անգամ սխալ մեկնակետ էր ընտրված և այն, ինչը չես հասկանում, ներկայացվել էր որպես հաղթաթուղթ:

Ներկայացնեմ հակիրճ: «Անցյալի հուշերով ապրել և ապագային չնայելը» և «Անցյալը մերժելը» իրարից ամբողջովին տարբերվող, իրար հետ ոչ մի եզր չունեցող հասկացություններ են: Մենք՝ քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն ունեցող անձինքս, երբևէ չենք կարող մոռանալ անցյալը, պատմությունը, մերժել այն: Բայց ի տարբերություն ձեզ, մենք անցյալից չենք զտում ու պահում միայն վատ հիշողություններն ու անցյալը պատկերացնում այդպիսին: Մենք կատարում ենք հստակ անալիզ ու տալիս բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները, մենք հաշվի ենք առնում թե՛ սուբյեկտիվ, թե՛ օբյեկտիվ գործոնները, ի տարբերություն ձեզ, որ վերցնում եք միայն սուբյեկտիվ գործոնները (մութ էր, տանն ուտելու հաց չկար, մազութը ծախում էին ու ճոխ ապրում): Ո՛չ, մենք այդպես անելու դեպքում կլինեինք անցյալով ապրող ու ապագային նայել չկարողացող անձինք:

Բերեմ օրինակ:
Բազում մարդիկ մանկության ժամանակ հեծանիվ չեն ունենում:
Դրանցից ոմանք մեծանալով ու դառնալով ասենք քառասուն տարեկան շարունակում են նախանձել բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր հեծանիվ ունեն կամ ունեցել են (դուք):
Մյուս տիպը թեև փոքր ժամանակ հեծանիվ չի ունեցել, բայց մեծանալուց հետո ոչ թե այդ մեկնակետով է շարժվում ու սկսում քարկոծել բոլոր հեծանիվ ունեցողներին, այլ ջանում է էնպես անել, որ իր երեխան հեծանիվ ունենա, հարևանի երեխային մանկական նախանձով չնայի (մենք):

Երկու դեպքում էլ իրողություն է, որ փոքր ժամանակ հեծանիվ չենք ունեցել: Այսքանը:

----------

Ahik (15.02.2009), Mephistopheles (15.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Տատ, պահանջում եմ, որ  էս թեմայում էլ չգրես, եթե ուզես հանրահավաքի մասին գրել, կգրես «Զրուցարան» թեմայում:
*

























































Տատ, ինձ անկեղծ հետաքրում է քո իրական ռեակցիան այս «պահանջիս»:

----------


## voter

> Արդեն այլ թեմա չմնա՞ց, բոլոր «երգերը երգեցի՞ք», որ որպես  հակափաստարկ բերում եք ցեղասպանության օրինակը, ու առանց մտածելու նման զուգահեռներ եք անցկացնում: Մարդ կարդում ի սրտե զարմանում է, մենակ մի բան ճարեք, մի բան մոգոնեք էնքան որ ասեք: 
> 
> Հարգելիս, եթե Դուք մարսել եք Հոկտեմբերի 27-ը, Մարտի 1-ը,  ԵՍ ինքս չեմ մարսել ու չեմ մարսի ու մարտի 1-ին ներկա գտնվելով հանրահավաքին _(նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, եթե չունենայի ընդդիմադիր հայացքներ)_  կատարելու եմ  իմ քաղաքացիական պարտքը, որպես ՀՀ քաղաքացի:


Ոչ 1994-1998 տարիների, ոչ էլ 1998-2008 ին տեղի ունեցածները հայ ժողովուրդը չի մարսելու, ուղղակի երբ ինչ որ մեկը տարբերություն է դրնում այդ տարիների միջև համարելով վերջին տարիների ավելի վատը արդարացում, նախորդի միքիչ ավելի լավին, ստացվում է Հայ ժողովրդին ՎԻՐԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ է, թերագնահատում թե նա ունակ չէ ԼԱՎն ունենալու, միշտ ՎԱՏ պիտի լինին, լավագույն դեպքում միքիչ վատ։

----------


## Chuk

> Ոչ 1994-1998 տարիների, ոչ էլ 1998-2008 ին տեղի ունեցածները հայ ժողովուրդը չի մարսելու, ուղղակի երբ ինչ որ մեկը տարբերություն է դրնում այդ տարիների միջև համարելով վերջին տարիների ավելի վատը արդարացում, նախորդի միքիչ ավելի լավին, ստացվում է Հայ ժողովրդին ՎԻՐԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ է, թերագնահատում թե նա ունակ չէ ԼԱՎն ունենալու, միշտ ՎԱՏ պիտի լինին, լավագույն դեպքում միքիչ վատ։


Եթե հայ ժողովուրդն արժանի չլիներ ավելի լավին, ապա մենք այսօր պայքարի դուրս եկած չէինք լինի, հետևաբար այս խոսքերը այլ կերպ, քան դեմագոգիա, պարզապես անհնար է անվանել: 

Այո՛, պնդում եմ, որ *անհամեմատելի* էին 1994-1998 և 1998-2008 տարիները ու դա տեսանելի է անգամ կույր աչքերով: Անհնար է չտեսնել, որ 1998-2009 տարիները եղել են զուտ անկման տարիներ: Սրա հետ մեկտեղ երբևէ չեմ բացառել ու ոչ մեկը չի բացառում որ 1994-1998-ին, ոչ 1991-1998-ին եղել են բազում բացասական բաներ, արատներ, թերություններ, վատ բաներ: Բայց տարբերություն չտեսնելը կուրություն է, այսպիսի գրառումը՝ դեմագոգիա:

----------


## Լեո

> Շնորհավորում եմ, դու հասար նրան, որ ես մի պահ մի կողմ թողնեմ քեզ չպատասխանելու որոշումս և պատասխանեմ:
> 
> Լեո, հուսով եմ ըմբռնումով կմոտենաս ու կհասկանաս, որ թեև մեջբերել ողջ գրառումդ, բայց այն ամբողջովին չեմ կարդացել... կարիքը չկար, գիտեմ ասելիքդ: Պարզապես հերթական անգամ սխալ մեկնակետ էր ընտրված և այն, ինչը չես հասկանում, ներկայացվել էր որպես հաղթաթուղթ:
> 
> Ներկայացնեմ հակիրճ: «Անցյալի հուշերով ապրել և ապագային չնայելը» և «Անցյալը մերժելը» իրարից ամբողջովին տարբերվող, իրար հետ ոչ մի եզր չունեցող հասկացություններ են: Մենք՝ քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն ունեցող անձինքս, երբևէ չենք կարող մոռանալ անցյալը, պատմությունը, մերժել այն: Բայց ի տարբերություն ձեզ, մենք անցյալից չենք զտում ու պահում միայն վատ հիշողություններն ու անցյալը պատկերացնում այդպիսին: Մենք կատարում ենք հստակ անալիզ ու տալիս բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները, մենք հաշվի ենք առնում թե՛ սուբյեկտիվ, թե՛ օբյեկտիվ գործոնները, ի տարբերություն ձեզ, որ վերցնում եք միայն սուբյեկտիվ գործոնները (մութ էր, տանն ուտելու հաց չկար, մազութը ծախում էին ու ճոխ ապրում): Ո՛չ, մենք այդպես անելու դեպքում կլինեինք անցյալով ապրող ու ապագային նայել չկարողացող անձինք:
> 
> Բերեմ օրինակ:
> Բազում մարդիկ մանկության ժամանակ հեծանիվ չեն ունենում:
> Դրանցից ոմանք մեծանալով ու դառնալով ասենք քառասուն տարեկան շարունակում են նախանձել բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր հեծանիվ ունեն կամ ունեցել են (դուք):
> ...


Սա՞ էր իմ հարցի պատասխանը :Shok:  Ուրիշ ասելիք չունե՞ս :Shok:

----------


## Chuk

> Սա՞ էր իմ հարցի պատասխանը Ուրիշ ասելիք չունե՞ս


Խոսքի բացակայությանը խոսքի չափազանց մեծ առատությամբ պատասխանելն ուժերիցս վեր է, ներողություն, փոխարենը խորհուրդ կտայի ուշադիր խորհել ասածներիս շուրջ: Հասկանում եմ, որ բարդ է, բայց ջանալ պետք է:

----------


## voter

> Եթե հայ ժողովուրդն արժանի չլիներ ավելի լավին, ապա մենք այսօր պայքարի դուրս եկած չէինք լինի, հետևաբար այս խոսքերը այլ կերպ, քան դեմագոգիա, պարզապես անհնար է անվանել: 
> 
> Այո՛, պնդում եմ, որ *անհամեմատելի* էին 1994-1998 և 1998-2008 տարիները ու դա տեսանելի է անգամ կույր աչքերով: Անհնար է չտեսնել, որ 1998-2009 տարիները եղել են զուտ անկման տարիներ: Սրա հետ մեկտեղ երբևէ չեմ բացառել ու ոչ մեկը չի բացառում որ 1994-1998-ին, ոչ 1991-1998-ին եղել են բազում բացասական բաներ, արատներ, թերություններ, վատ բաներ: Բայց տարբերություն չտեսնելը կուրություն է, այսպիսի գրառումը՝ դեմագոգիա:


Դեմագոգիան այդ պայքարի նպատակն է, որ մինչ վերջերս կայանում էր «աստված վատից ազատի» կարգախոսի մեջ։ Այդ պայքարը արդեն երկար տարիներ է տարվում էր դեռ շատ ավելի շուտ, քան ԼՏՊն ասպարեզ վերադարձավ – Փաշինյանի իմպիչմենտը քեզ օրինակ։

Հարցը չի կայանում, երբ ինչքան է եղել ու ով ինչքան է կեղտոտ, դրանով մարդկանց չես համոզի, որ պայքարելն իմաստ ունի, քանի որ «սա վատն է պետք է դրան փոքել միքիչ լավով» անիմաստ է ընդհանուր հավաքական ժողովրդի համար, բոլորի համար լավ չի լինելու, անհնար է, ինչ որ մեկի համար միևնույնն է սրան նրանով փոխելուց հետո էլ վատ է լինելու։ 

Ժողովուրդը որպես հավաքական կերպար թքած ունի որ անձն է մեղավոր Գորբաչով, Դեմիրչյան, Ալիեվ թե Պուգո։ 

Այդ նույն թքած ունենալն մնալու է, քանի դեռ սկզբունքներ, միջոցներ, մեթոդներ չեն առաջարկվել, թե ինչպես փոխել ու բացառել նման անձերի մեղք գործելու հնարավորությունը։ 

Համեմատել իմաստ չունի, պետք է միջոց առաջարկել ինչպես իրավիճակից դուրս գալ։

Սրան հանենք մենք անենքը միջոց չի այլ կամ աչկակապություն է, քանի որ ուզում են ընդհամենը իրենք լինեն, կամ անճարություն է, գաղափարի, իրավիճակը լավացնելու մեթոդի բացակայություն, ինչպես ամերիկացիների մոտ էր Իրաք մտնելուց առաջ, Սադամին հանին բայց տեղը բան չառաջարկին, հիմա քաոս է։

Պայքարը Ղարաբաղ շարժման սկզբում էր, հիմա չի երևում, ինչես այն ժամանակ ամեն ոք հասկանում էր ինչպես պետք է պայքարել համակարգի դեմ։ կուսակցական տոմս հանձնելով, գնալ մոսկվայում հացադուլ անելով, ընտրությունների ժամանակ սեփական թեկնածուի անունը թերթիկի վրա գրելով, ժողովների ժամանակ անհարմար հարցեր տալով, դասադուլ անելով ևյլն

Պարզ ասեմ – ԼՏՊն այս բոլոր միտինգների ժամանակ ինչ որ կոչ, ինչ որ գործողությունների դիմելու ամբողջ Հայաստանով մեկ արել է՞ Կարծեմ ոչ։ 

Պետք է մարդկանց զգացում տալ, որ իրենցից ինչ որ բան է կախված տեղերում, ամեն ուր և ոչ թե «դուք ինձ օգնեք ես սրանց հախից երևանում գամ սաղի համար լավ կլինի».... 1998ին էլ հավատացի թե «լոխ լավ տի լի» հանին փոխին...

Հավատանք, որ լավ կլինի նորից օգնենք որ ինչ՞

1988ին Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեին, ոչ մեկ չեր օգնում իշխանության գալ, ժողովուրդը իշխանությունը վերցրեց ու հարմարը ԼՏՊին նախագահ կարգելն էր, արվեց առանց որևէ հարցի։

Քանի որ շարժում կար, նախագահ լինել չլինելը էական չեր էր, ինչ որ մեկին պետք էր արվեց, հիմա նախագահ կա վիզ շարժում ա պետք...

Գումարելիների տեղերը փոխելուց  քաղաքական դաշտում շատ բանա փոխվում – չի լինելու շարժում քանի դեռ սխալ պրիորիտետներ–հերթականություն է դրված...

----------

Old (21.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Voter, ձանձրալի ա գրածներդ կարդալը... Ե՞րբ ես վերջապես սովորելու նույն բաները միլիոներորդ անգամ չկրկնել, միլիոն անգամ արդեն պատասխաններդ տրվել են  հենց էս թեմայում, թե՞ կարծում ես որ կես էջանոց գրառում անելը խելքի նշան է: Ե՞րբ ես վերջապես սովորելու զրուցակցիդ լսել, ոչ թե համառորեն նույն կառչուն մտքերն առաջ քշել: Այո՛, այս պայքարը վատը փոխելու պայքար է, բայց ոչ թե մի քիչ լավով, այլ մի քիչ լավով, հետո էլի մի քիչ լավով, հետո էլի ու էլի ու էլի: Էնքան, մինչև որ հասնենք ինձ ու քեզ բավարարող մակարդակի, որտև, Voter ջան, եթե կարծում ես, որ հնարավոր է միանգամից այդ «ամենա»հնարավոր տարբերակին հասնել, ապա կամ ինքդ քեզ ես խաբում, կամ մեզ ես խաբում կամ էլ պարզապես բան չես հասկանում: Մենք էնքան ախմախ չենք, որ հրաշքների հավատանք ու մտածենք որ կախարդական փայտիկի մի հարվածով կարելի է կատարյալին հասնել: Ավելին, մենք գիտենք, որ կատարյալին հասնել  հնարավոր չէ, թեև պետք է ձգտել: Իսկ դրա միակ ճանապարհը քայլ առ քայլն, աստիճանաբարն է, հետևողական պայքարն է: Էն որ դեմագոգիկ կերպով 94,96,98 թվականներ ես ասում... Ո՛չ, մենք չենք ուզում վերականգնենք էն ժամանակվա եղածը, այլ ուզում ենք հասնել շատ ավելի լավին, բայց էն, որ հիմա էն ժամանակվանից ավելի վատ կարգեր են, կրկնում եմ, տեսանելի է անգամ կույր աչքերով, իսկ եթե չես տեսնում, ապա պիտի երանի տաս կույրերին... ներիր անկեղծությանս համար: Եվ էլի եմ կրկնում, ի տարբերություն ձեզ (կրկնում եմ 1500-րդ անգամ), մենք պայքարն անձերով չեք պայմանավորում, որ մտածենք թե ով է մեղավոր, մեզ փոփոխություններ են պետք ու դրան կհասնենք հենց Տեր-Պետրոսյանի օգնությամբ, ուզե՞ք, թե՞ չուզեք, որտև վաղուց ակնհայտ է, որ դուք երկրում ոչինչ չորոշող, բայց միշտ մեծ-մեծ խոսող մարդիկ եք: Էնպես որ, նորից ներիր, բայց ոտների տակ մի ընկեք: Առանց ձեզ էլ են խոչընդոտները շատ:

----------

dvgray (15.02.2009), total_abandon (15.02.2009), Տրիբուն (16.02.2009)

----------


## voter

> Voter, ձանձրալի ա գրածներդ կարդալը... Ե՞րբ ես վերջապես սովորելու նույն բաները միլիոներորդ անգամ չկրկնել, միլիոն անգամ արդեն պատասխաններդ տրվել են  հենց էս թեմայում, թե՞ կարծում ես որ կես էջանոց գրառում անելը խելքի նշան է: Ե՞րբ ես վերջապես սովորելու զրուցակցիդ լսել, ոչ թե համառորեն նույն կառչուն մտքերն առաջ քշել: Այո՛, այս պայքարը վատը փոխելու պայքար է, բայց ոչ թե մի քիչ լավով, այլ մի քիչ լավով, հետո էլի մի քիչ լավով, հետո էլի ու էլի ու էլի: Էնքան, մինչև որ հասնենք ինձ ու քեզ բավարարող մակարդակի, որտև, Voter ջան, եթե կարծում ես, որ հնարավոր է միանգամից այդ «ամենա»հնարավոր տարբերակին հասնել, ապա կամ ինքդ քեզ ես խաբում, կամ մեզ ես խաբում կամ էլ պարզապես բան չես հասկանում.....


Ցավոք սրտի արդեն քանիերորդ տարին է ուշի ուշով լսում կարդում եմ, բայց չեմ տեսնում արժեքավոր ՊԱՐՈՒՆԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ... Միայն ինքնահակասություններ են, ինչն էլ քննադատում եմ։

Կրկնելու եմ այնքան մինչև ոչ միայն դու, այլ բոլոր մնացած պայքարողները ներկայացնեն իրենց ծրագիրը – ինչ են ուզում անեն։ 

Հարցը տրված է – ինչ կոչ է ներկայացրել ԼՏՊն, ՀԱԿն, ԲՌԱԿՆ..., որ ժողովուրդը համատարած անի, լծվի ու փոխի իրավիճակը «միտինգ ու երթ անել ՄԱՍՍԱՅԱԿԱՆ», ամեն միտինգից հետո քառակուսի մետր կոշիկի ռազմեր, հաշվել ներկայացնել որ վախնան ՍՍերժանտներն ու հաբՌՔածներն՞ Հա վախցան իրենց երեսը պատռվեց, դրանից երկրում կաշառակերությունը ու անարդարությունը, հաբՌՔածությունը վերացավ՞

Իմ արած չարածներն ու ի համեմատումը այստեղ թեմայի հետ էական նշանակություն ու կապ չունի ու հեքիաթներ պատմելն էլ «արա վարյանտ չկա արդարությունը հայ ժողովրդի մոտ չի կարա գործի» կրկնվեմ ՎԻՐԱՎՈՐԱԿԱՆ է, միք թերագնահատի – ժամանակին 1988ին արվել է, անոց լինի էլի կանեն։

Առայժմ միայն կարելի է փաստել, որ էմոցիոնալ հա նույն երգն է – մենք չենք հասկանում ինչ կայֆա պայքարը ու վիճակը ինչ վատա, դրա համար պետք ա գնալ ԼՏՊին լսել ինքը կասի թե մեր վիճակը ինչ վատա։ 

Բայց գոնէ այսքան ամիսներ կրկնություններից հետո մի քայլ առաջ անցանք, անձով պայմանավորվածությունը գոնէ խոսքով առաջնային չես համարում, մնում է մնացածն էլ դա այդպես գիտակցեն ու անձից անկախ գաղափարը կոնրետացնենք։

Անձի համար չեք պայքարում, բայց դեռ անձի դեմ եք։

Երբ պայքարը գաղափարական կդառնա դրանից հետո կսկսի ինչ որ բան փոխվել։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Իմ մոտ դեժավյու է, թե նորից ինչքան սև ուժ կա հանրահավաքից առաջ ակտիվանում է ու սկսում է համոզել, որ հանրահավաքներն անիմաստ են  :Think: 

Այդ սև ուժերը արդեն մեկ տարի է կռռում են, որ հանրահավաքների ուժը մարելու է, բայց ժամանակը ցույց է տալիս, որ կանխատեսումները չեն իրականանում  :LOL:

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ, պահանջում եմ, որ էս թեմայում էլ չգրես, եթե ուզես հանրահավաքի մասին գրել, կգրես «Զրուցարան» թեմայում:


Պարոն Չուկ, ուզում ե՞ք «Սպորտ» թեմայում գրեմ :Wink: : Խնդրեմ: Ավելի շատ մարդ կկարդա, զարմանքից՝ էս Տատն ի՞նչ ա անում այնտեղ: Իսկ ինձ սիրողները (դե ձեզ տեսնեմ) համակրանքից կլցվեն «Սպորտ» կամ «Զրուցարան»,  քեզ ինադու:  Նաև անձնական նամակների համակարգն աշխատում է դեռ :Cool: : , կկանչեմ: 
Իսկ եթե պատասխանող չլինի՝ կհասկանամ, որ մենակ եմ ու կկախվեմ:
Բայց որ այնտեղ գրեմ՝ օֆֆտոպի համար չես պատժի, չէ՞ որ քո նշված տեղն է, ահա՝ սևը սպիտակին
_կգրես «Զրուցարան» թեմայում_, մնում է ստորագրես:


Բայց սկզբում վախեցա :Sad: , քիչ էր մնում՝ նեղանամ քեզանից ու ֆորումից: 
Դե, դուք էլ հո սկզբում չեք, նրբությունները հասկանում եք: Օգտագործեք ձեր օգտին:

----------

Լեո (16.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ցավոք սրտի արդեն քանիերորդ տարին է


Voter ջան, այս հավակնոտ տողերդ արդեն բավարար են որ գրառմանդ շարունակությունը չկարդամ, ախր հարգելիս, հասկացիր, տարին նոր է լրացել... Գիտեմ շարունակությունն ինչ ես գրելու: Քանի որ կրկնություն է, կրկնեմ նաև ես. ոտքի տակ մի ընկեք, մենք ավելի լուրջ գործեր էլ ունենք  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց սկզբում վախեցա, քիչ էր մնում՝ նեղանամ քեզանից ու ֆորումից:


Տատ ջան, ավելին ասել պետք չէր: Երկու դեպքում էլ գործ ունենք պահանջի հետ, որը ոչ մի հիմք չունի: Ու գիտես, մեզ խամաճիկները չեն թելադրելու, թե մենք ինչ անենք  :Wink:

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ ջան, ավելին ասել պետք չէր:


Պետք էր: Դուք էլ հո չե՞ք վախենում: Թե՞ իմ պես վախենում եք դեռ...
Ես էլ՝ պարզապես մի քիչ մտածեցի, մինչև գրելը՝ _տո դու էլ, քո ֆորումն էլ:_ Իսկ դուք դեռ կուրսիվի փուլում եք:
Միայն այն ես կարդում, ինչ քեզ պետք է լսել: Իսկ ես հատուկ եմ գրում համ դա, համ էլ շարունակությունը:



> Երկու դեպքում էլ գործ ունենք պահանջի հետ, որը ոչ մի հիմք չունի:


Շատ բաներ հիմք չունեն: Անարխիան ավելի ազատ հիմք ունի, քան դեմոկրատիան, որտեղ փոքրամասնության խոսքը թերևս խեղդվում է: Եվ Ի՞նչ: 



> Ու գիտես, մեզ խամաճիկները չեն թելադրելու, թե մենք ինչ անենք


Շտո ի տրեբովալոս դակազած: Թասիբ, պալոժ, սամի ս ուսամի...

Գիտե՞ս ինչու չեմ գնա «Սպորտ»: Մեծ ասելիք չունեմ: Որ ունենայի և շատ կարևոր համարեյի բոլորիս համար, կգնայի ամեն ծակից կքարոզեյի: Կասեյի՝ ինձ էն  Չուկն այստեղ քշեց: Նորից եմ ասում՝ եթե լուրջ բալելշիկներ ունեմ, կգան ու ՍՊՈՐՏը կդառնա տաք թեմա:
ՍՊՈՐՏԻՑ քշես, կգնամ ԻՆՏԻՄ ԱՄԿՅՈՒՆ, քշես՝ կգնամ ԻՆՉ ԵՆՔ ԼՍՈՒՄ ԱՌԱՎՈՏՅԱՆ: 

Կրկնում եմ՝ բա որ չգա՞ն: Դրանից վախենալով, չեմ էլ փորձի:

----------


## Chuk

> Պետք էր: Դուք էլ հո չե՞ք վախենում: Թե՞ իմ պես վախենում եք դեռ...
> Ես էլ՝ պարզապես մի քիչ մտածեցի, մինչև գրելը՝ _տո դու էլ, քո ֆորումն էլ:_ Իսկ դուք դեռ կուրսիվի փուլում եք:
> Միայն այն ես կարդում, ինչ քեզ պետք է լսել: Իսկ ես հատուկ եմ գրում համ դա, համ էլ շարունակությունը:
> 
> Շատ բաներ հիմք չունեն: Անարխիան ավելի ազատ հիմք ունի, քան դեմոկրատիան, որտեղ փոքրամասնության խոսքը թերևս խեղդվում է: Եվ Ի՞նչ: 
> 
> Շտո ի տրեբովալոս դակազած: Թասիբ, պալոժ, սամի ս ուսամի...
> 
> Գիտե՞ս ինչու չեմ գնա «Սպորտ»: Մեծ ասելիք չունեմ: Որ ունենայի և շատ կարևոր համարեյի բոլորիս համար, կգնայի ամեն ծակից կքարոզեյի: Կասեյի՝ ինձ էն  Չուկն այստեղ քշեց: Նորից եմ ասում՝ եթե լուրջ բալելշիկներ ունեմ, կգան ու ՍՊՈՐՏը կդառնա տաք թեմա:
> ...


Տատ ջան, երկար բարակ չգրեմ... թասիբ, նամուս... Քաղաքի կենտրոնում անցկացվող հանրահավաքն իր իմաստն ու նշանակությունը ունի, ու ստեղ դիրքերը զիջելու հարց չկա: Կարող ա պահ լինի, որ մեզ մի հատ էլ Դինամոյում հանրահավաք անցկացնել պետք լինի, իսկ քանի դեռ էս իմ երկիրն ա, Վիտա ջան, ինձ ոչ մի Սերժիկ իրավունք չունի զրկել քաղաքի կենտրոնում հանրահավաք անցկացնելու ու բողոքն անցկացնելու իմ իրավունքից: Եթե դուք էդ իրավունքից զրկելը նորմալ ու համակերպելի եք համարում, ի սեր Աստծու, դրա համար էլ էսօր էս վիճակին ենք, բայց մենք էդ սխալը չենք կրկնի  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

հ.գ. հաջորդ հրամանն է. «կզիր, վրովդ թռնեմ»: Ազգի մի մեծ զանգված արդեն կզել ու հաճույքով նայում է, թե ոնց են վրով թռնում, բայց թող ոչ մեկը մտքի ծերով չանցկացնի, թե ես էլ կկզեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Օֆ դե, արա, չեմ սիրում խմած լինել: Հա խոսել եմ ուզում, համարյա Voter-ի ու Լեո-ի պես  :Jpit: 

Տատ, նահանջ էիր ասում ու քննադատում հանրահավաքային պայքարը դադարելը, էն դեպքում, երբ դրա համար անհրաժեշտ պայմաններ կային, հաշվարկված հարցեր կային, մեղադրում էիր, խոսում էիր... էդ ո՞նց եղավ, որ նահանջելը ընդունելի կատեգորիա դառավ, երբ անհիմն պահանջ է ներկայացվում հանրահավաքն ուրիշ տեղում անելու: Որտև խոսելու առի՞թ ա: Իհարկե հանրահավաքը պիտի լինի՛ քաղաքի կենտրոնում իսկ հետո երթը պիտի ցնցի քաղաքը, ինչի մասին ա խոսքը, եթե ուզում եք որ մի անկյուն մտած իրար ականջի ինչ-որ բաներ շշնջանք, սխալ հասցեով եք եկել: Մեր բողոքը կոնկրետ է, մեր նպատակը հստակ է, մեր ասելիքը ազնիվ է, ուրեմն պիտի՛ խոսենք ամենաբարձր ատյանից:

Ի դեպ, երթը չթույլատրելը բացահայտ նշան է, որ երթերից վախենում են (խոսքը վերաբերվում է նաև փոքր երթերին), հետևաբար ունենալու ենք երթեր:

Հանրահավաքը չթույլատրելը բացատայտ նշան է, որ վախենում են քաղաքի կենտրոնում հանրահավաքից, հետևաբար ունենալու ենք այն, ինչքան էլ որ դուրներդ չգա  :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (16.02.2009), murmushka (16.02.2009), Nareco (16.02.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

մի քիչ հոգեխանգարեմ ու գնամ /Չուկ?/

*Մեր* *հաղթանակը* *անկասելի էէէէէէէէէէէ*  :Clapping:

----------

Աբելյան (16.02.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Եթե դուք էդ իրավունքից զրկելը նորմալ ու համակերպելի եք համարում,


Չենք համարում: Դու դա շատ լավ գիտես, չգիտեմ ինչու ես անընդհատ ասում:

Չուկ, երբ ՀԱԿ-ի ղեկավարությունը (կամ առանձին առաջնորդ խիզախ անձիք) կառաջարկի ընդունել «Ստադիոնի » տարբերակը, ինձ կհիշես: Ու միանգամից քար չնետես «ԴԱՎԱՃԱՆ» գոռալով: Կարող է շաաատ հարգված մարդ լինի: Ու կպատմես այստեղ այդ մասին, լա՞վ:

----------


## murmushka

> մի քիչ հոգեխանգարեմ ու գնամ /Չուկ?/
> 
> *Մեր* *հաղթանակը* *անկասելի էէէէէէէէէէէ*


Մեր պայքարն Անկասելի է
մեր հաղթանակն՝ ԱՆԽՈՒՍԱՓԵԼԻ
 Աստղ ջան, սենց են հոգեխանգարում, վայշ :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Չենք համարում: Դու դա շատ լավ գիտես, չգիտեմ ինչու ես անընդհատ ասում:
> 
> Չուկ, երբ ՀԱԿ-ի ղեկավարությունը (կամ առանձին առաջնորդ խիզախ անձիք) կառաջարկի ընդունել «Ստադիոնի » տարբերակը, ինձ կհիշես: Ու միանգամից քար չնետես «ԴԱՎԱՃԱՆ» գոռալով: Կարող է շաաատ հարգված մարդ լինի: Ու կպատմես այստեղ այդ մասին, լա՞վ:


Տատ ջան, ես շատ ավելի «փայլուն» առաջարկներ ունեմ, քան դինամո գնալն է: Օրինակ, ես կարծում եմ, որ քանի որ Կարապետիչ Տիգրանին թույլատրել են ամսի 28-ին մոմավառություն անել, հարց չկա, կոչ ենք անում ու բոլոր պայքարողներով մեր կոչերով ու մեր խորհրդանիշներով (դրոշներ, պլակատներ և այլն) գնում ու օգտագործում ենք Կարապետիչին էլ, իշխանությանն էլ թողնում ենք մանթո...

Խոստովանի, որ լավ հարված կլինի: Բայց ոչ մեկն իրավունք չունի ինձ զրկելու մարտի 1-ին մատենադարանում հանրահավաք անցկացնելու իմ իրավունքից ու ես չեմ պատրաստվում ոչ մեկին այդ իրավունքս զիջեմ, ինչքան էլ որ «թասիբի քցող» ու «խելամտության հորդոր» խոսքեր ասեք: Իրականում այո՛, կարող է էնտեղ էլ հանրահավաք անենք, կարող է Կարապետիչից էլ օգտվենք, բայց քո ասածը, ենթարկվել անիմաստին, ինքն անիմաստությունն է  :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (16.02.2009), murmushka (16.02.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> բայց քո ասածը,  ինքն անիմաստությունն է


Դու ինձ հարգում ե՞ս գոնե մի քիչ: Այն ինչի հետ համաձայն չես, միշտ չէ անիմաստություն:

Արմավիան նոր թռիչք է բացել Ցյուրիխ-Երևան ուղիղ, Էժան (իսկ դուք ասում եք լավ բան չկա) : Վերջը գալու եմ՝ անձամբ նեղանամ, աչքերիդ մեջ նայելով:

----------


## Chuk

> Դու ինձ հարգում ե՞ս գոնե մի քիչ: Այն ինչի հետ համաձայն չես, միշտ չէ անիմաստություն:


Ես ասում եմ ընդամենը մեկ բան, որ դինամոյում հանրահավաք անցկացնելով նրանց հարմարվելն անիմաստ է: Սա քո անձին չկպնող խոսքեր են, Տատ, նեղանալու հարց չի կարող լինել: Խայտառակ սխալ է զիջումներ անել «ուժին», որը որևիցե զիջում անելու պատրաստակամություն ցույց չի տալիս: Զիջումը թույլատրելի է միայն ու միայն այն դեպքում, երբ դրա արդյունքում կարող ես այլ բան շահել: Դինամոյում հանրահավաքով ոչինչ չի կարելի շահել տվյալ դեպքում, իսկ համակերպվելը նույնն է, որ ասես, կզում եմ, վրովս թռեք, պարոնայք սերժանտներ:

Վիտա, ես չեմ կարծում, որ կարիք ունեմ գրելու, թե ինչքան եմ հարգում քո անձը: Իմ ոչ մի գրառումը քո անձի դեմ ուղղված չի կարող լինել:

----------


## Ahik

Իսկ ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ամսի մեկին հնարավորա նորից արյունահեղություն լինի. 
Եվ սցենարի կրկնության դեպքում, ըստ Ձեզ, ինչպիսի՞ն կլինի ՀԱԿ-ի և ԼՏՊ-ի որոշումը՝ 
1. Նահանջել.
2. Գրավել իշխանությունը.

Հ.Գ. Պարոնայք ադմինիստրատորներ, եթե հնարավոր է հարցում միացրեք մարդկանց կարծիքներն ու ցանկությունները իմանալու համար. Կանխավ շնորհակալություն.

----------


## Տատ

> Վիտա, ես չեմ կարծում, որ կարիք ունեմ գրելու, թե ինչքան եմ...


Գրի էլի, երբեք չի խանգարի :Love:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ամսի մեկին հնարավորա նորից արյունահեղություն լինի. 
> Եվ սցենարի կրկնության դեպքում, ըստ Ձեզ, ինչպիսի՞ն կլինի ՀԱԿ-ի և ԼՏՊ-ի որոշումը՝ 
> 1. Նահանջել.
> 2. Գրավել իշխանությունը.
> 
> Հ.Գ. Պարոնայք ադմինիստրատորներ, եթե հնարավոր է հարցում միացրեք մարդկանց կարծիքներն ու ցանկությունները իմանալու համար. Կանխավ շնորհակալություն.


Ոչ, չեմ կարծում, որ իշխանությունն այն աստիճան ախմախ կլինի, որ ամսի մեկին արյունահեղություն լինի: Երկրորդ հարցին պատասխանել արդեն իսկ կարծում եմ, որ պետք չէ, սակայն ուզում եմ ասել, որ նման ելքի դեպքում նահանջն ու իշխանության գրավումը միակ տարբերակները չեն: Ամեն դեպքում մեր պայքարը մինչ այժմ եղել է օրինական դաշտում ու վստահ եմ, որ օրինականում մնալով էլ կհաղթենք:

Թեմային կարելի է ամենատարբեր տեսակի հարցումներ ամրակցել, սակայն չեմ կարծում, որ դրա կարիքը կա:

----------


## Տատ

> Ոչ, չեմ կարծում, որ իշխանությունն այն աստիճան ախմախ կլինի, որ ամսի մեկին արյունահեղություն լինի:


Չի լինելու: Հենց դա էլ բեսամթ զիջումն է



> օրինական դաշտում


*!!!!!!*
Բա ես ի՞նչ եմ ասում: Այսքան ժամանակ: Ներվերս կերար:

Վերջին նախադասությունը՝ ես էլ Արտակ:

----------


## Ahik

> Ոչ, չեմ կարծում, որ իշխանությունն այն աստիճան ախմախ կլինի, որ ամսի մեկին արյունահեղություն լինի: Երկրորդ հարցին պատասխանել արդեն իսկ կարծում եմ, որ պետք չէ, սակայն ուզում եմ ասել, որ նման ելքի դեպքում նահանջն ու իշխանության գրավումը միակ տարբերակները չեն: Ամեն դեպքում մեր պայքարը մինչ այժմ եղել է օրինական դաշտում ու վստահ եմ, որ օրինականում մնալով էլ կհաղթենք:
> 
> Հարցմանը կարելի է ամենատարբեր տեսակի հարցումներ ամրացկցել, սակայն չեմ կարծում, որ դրա կարիքը կա:


Այնուամենայնիվ, արյունահեղության հեպքը պետք չի բացառել, քանի-որ ըստ ինձ հավանականությունը շատ մեծ է. 
Իսկ դու այլ, կոնկրետ ելք տեսնում ես, բացի վերը նշված 2-ից. Խնդրում եմ պոպուլիստական խոսքեր չհնչեցնել :Blush:  ինձ կոնկրետ կատասխան է հարկավոր. Եթե չգիտես ասա ուղղակի չգիտեմ և վերջ :Ok:

----------


## Chuk

> Չի լինելու: Հենց դա էլ բեսամթ զիջումն է


Վիտ, եթե ինձ չմորթելու դրույթը պիտի համարենք զիջում, ապա վայ մեր գլխին  :Wink: 



> Բա ես ի՞նչ եմ ասում: Այսքան ժամանակ: Ներվերս կերար:


Օրինական դաշտում օրինական է իմ՝ Մատենադարանի մոտ հանրավահաք անցկացնելը: Վե՛րջ:

----------


## Chuk

> Այնուամենայնիվ, արյունահեղության հեպքը պետք չի բացառել, քանի-որ ըստ ինձ հավանականությունը շատ մեծ է. 
> Իսկ դու այլ, կոնկրետ ելք տեսնում ես, բացի վերը նշված 2-ից. Խնդրում եմ պոպուլիստական խոսքեր չհնչեցնել ինձ կոնկրետ կատասխան է հարկավոր. Եթե չգիտես ասա ուղղակի չգիտեմ և վերջ


Ահիկ ջան, պոպուլիստական խոսքեր հնչեցնել մտադիր չեմ: 2008 թ.-ի մարտի 1 լույս 2-ի գիշերը իշխանական խուժանի ձեռքով սպանվեց առնվազն 10 ՀՀ քաղաքացի, շատերը վիրավորվեցին, շատերը գերեվարվեցին:

Ընդդիմությունը չգնաց ու չգրավեց նախագահական պալատը, ընդդիմությունը չնահանջեց: Արդյունքում այդ արյունահեղությունից մեկ տարի անց ընդդիմությունը հանդես է գալիս ավելի կազմակերպված, ընդամենը մի քանի շաբաթից կանցկացնի հերթական մարդաշատ բողոքի ակցիան, ու կշարունակի իր դրած նպատակներին հետամուտ լինել, մինչև որ հասնի վերջնական հանգրվանին: Ավելին ասելու կարիք ես չունեմ:

----------


## Norton

> Ոչ, չեմ կարծում, որ իշխանությունն այն աստիճան ախմախ կլինի, որ ամսի մեկին արյունահեղություն լինի: Երկրորդ հարցին պատասխանել արդեն իսկ կարծում եմ, որ պետք չէ, սակայն ուզում եմ ասել, որ նման ելքի դեպքում նահանջն ու իշխանության գրավումը միակ տարբերակները չեն: Ամեն դեպքում մեր պայքարը մինչ այժմ եղել է օրինական դաշտում ու վստահ եմ, որ օրինականում մնալով էլ կհաղթենք:
> 
> Թեմային կարելի է ամենատարբեր տեսակի հարցումներ ամրակցել, սակայն չեմ կարծում, որ դրա կարիքը կա:


Ակամայից հիշում եմ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթերը, որտեղ համոզում էր, որ ՌՔ-ն խելագար չի ու չի գնա արյունահեղության և այլն, եթե դրված լինի իրենց իշխանությունից զրկվելու հարցը իհարկե արյունահեղության կգնան, դրան վկա Երևան լցված ներքին զորքերի ուժերը ու հանրահավաքից դեռ 1 ամիս առաջ սկսված պատրաստությունները:

----------


## Chuk

> Ակամայից հիշում եմ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթերը, որտեղ համոզում էր, որ ՌՔ-ն խելագար չի ու չի գնա արյունահեղության և այլն, եթե դրված լինի իրենց իշխանությունից զրկվելու հարցը իհարկե արյունահեղության կգնան, դրան վկա Երևան լցված ներքին զորքերի ուժերը ու հանրահավաքից դեռ 1 ամիս առաջ սկսված պատրաստությունները:


Ամսի 1-ին՝ չէ  :Wink: 
Իսկ որ էս իշխանությունը իր աթոռը պահելու համար ոչ մի խոչընդոտի առջև կանգ չի առնի, էդտեղ կասկած չունեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Քամի

> Ակամայից հիշում եմ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթերը, որտեղ համոզում էր, որ ՌՔ-ն խելագար չի ու չի գնա արյունահեղության և այլն, եթե դրված լինի իրենց իշխանությունից զրկվելու հարցը իհարկե արյունահեղության կգնան, դրան վկա Երևան լցված ներքին զորքերի ուժերը ու հանրահավաքից դեռ 1 ամիս առաջ սկսված պատրաստությունները:


+ թուրքիայից առած, նոր ջրցան մեքենաները

----------


## Norton

> + թուրքիայից առած, նոր ջրցան մեքենաները


Դա հավաստիա՞, ինչքան էլ չլնի չեմ լսել, որ ջրցան մեքենայից մարդ զոհվի, երևի այդ հաշվարկով են արել:

----------


## Ahik

> Ահիկ ջան, պոպուլիստական խոսքեր հնչեցնել մտադիր չեմ: 2008 թ.-ի մարտի 1 լույս 2-ի գիշերը իշխանական խուժանի ձեռքով սպանվեց առնվազն 10 ՀՀ քաղաքացի, շատերը վիրավորվեցին, շատերը գերեվարվեցին:
> 
> Ընդդիմությունը չգնաց ու չգրավեց նախագահական պալատը, ընդդիմությունը չնահանջեց: Արդյունքում այդ արյունահեղությունից մեկ տարի անց ընդդիմությունը հանդես է գալիս ավելի կազմակերպված, ընդամենը մի քանի շաբաթից կանցկացնի հերթական մարդաշատ բողոքի ակցիան, ու կշարունակի իր դրած նպատակներին հետամուտ լինել, մինչև որ հասնի վերջնական հանգրվանին: Ավելին ասելու կարիք ես չունեմ:


Դրա համար էի գրել պոպուլիզմի մասին, որ վերևիտ գրածը չկարդամ.
Քանի որ կոնկրետ հարցիս կոնկրետ պատասխան չստացա, վերը նշված պատասխանը ձևակերպում եմ այսպես "Եթե մարտի 1-ին սկսվի արյունահեղություն, ապա ԼՏՊ-ն հավանաբար չի իմանա թե ինչ կարելի է այդ մարդասպանությունը կանգնեցնելու համար"

Հ.Գ. Հուսով եմ գրառումս չի ջնջվի, քանի որ դա միայն իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Չի լինելու: Հենց դա էլ բեսամթ զիջումն է*
> 
> *!!!!!!*
> Բա ես ի՞նչ եմ ասում: Այսքան ժամանակ: Ներվերս կերար:
> 
> Վերջին նախադասությունը՝ ես էլ Արտակ:


Տատոյ՞, հլա մի հատ զիջել բառի իմաստը բառարանում նայի, հետո արի ասա զիջում են… զիջել կարող ես քո իրավունքը, քո ունեցածը… քո ասածից դուրս է գալիս որ նրանք իրավունք ունեն սպանելու, բայց ժաղովրդին լավություն պիտի անեն ու չսպանե՞ն… զիջում չէ էն էլ "բեսամթ զիջում"… զիջում որ լիներ, դրանք քրեորեն պատժելի չէին լինի…օգտակար մենտալիտետ չի, Տատոջս ասեմ…

Մել էլ մի հատ հարց, էդ ինչի՞ պիտի գնան Դինամո մարզադաշտ, չեմ հասկանում… կարող ա ֆուտբոլ են խաղալու, թե՞ Նավասարդյան խաղերն են սկսել վրեքներս խաբար չկա… Հանրահավաքն ու երթը սպորտ չի, դրանք սպորտաձևեր չեն (համենայն դեպս մինչև էսօր առավոր տենց էր), չլինի մի հատ էլ տրիներովկա պիտի անենք… Կարող ա՞ վաղըմյուսօր էլ լողավազանում առաջարկեք հանրահավաք անեն

----------


## Ahik

> Ամսի 1-ին՝ չէ 
> Իսկ որ էս իշխանությունը իր աթոռը պահելու համար ոչ մի խոչընդոտի առջև կանգ չի առնի, էդտեղ կասկած չունեմ


էս էլ հոմ դու ես գրել :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Դրա համար էի գրել պոպուլիզմի մասին, որ վերևիտ գրածը չկարդամ.
> Քանի որ կոնկրետ հարցիս կոնկրետ պատասխան չստացա, վերը նշված պատասխանը ձևակերպում եմ այսպես "Եթե մարտի 1-ին սկսվի արյունահեղություն, ապա ԼՏՊ-ն հավանաբար չի իմանա թե ինչ կարելի է այդ մարդասպանությունը կանգնեցնելու համար"
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հուսով եմ գրառումս չի ջնջվի, քանի որ դա միայն իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է


Ահիկ ջան, եթե ինքդ կհասկանաս, թե ինձնից ինչ ես ուզում, ավելի լավ կձևակերպես: Ես Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չեմ ու ոչ էլ ՀԱԿ ղեկավարներից, որ քեզ ասեմ, թե ինչ պետք է անեն, արյունահեղությունը կանգնեցնելու համար: Ես քեզ հստակ մի բան եմ ասում, որ նահանջն ու նախագահական գրավելը միակ տարբերակները չեն, կարող եմ ավելացնել, որ դրանք ընդհանրապես տարբերակներ չեն, այլ խնդիրը չգիտակցելու, չհասկանալու արդյունք: Նախագահական գրավելու գնալն, օրինակ, ավելի ուժեղ արյունահեղության գնալ է նշանակում: Նահանջելը նշանակում է արյունահեղությունը կուլ տալ: Հիմա քո ուզածն ի՞նչ է: Ես ինչ ասեմ, որ քեզ թվա, թե քոր հարցին պատասխանել եմ: Ես քեզ ասում եմ մի բան. պայքարն անկախ ամեն ինչից այդ օրը չի սկսվել ու այդ օրը չի ավարտվելու: Ես քեզ կարող եմ ասել երկրորդ բանը. պայքարը շարունակվելու է մինչև այն օրը, մինչև որ ոչ մեկի մտքով չանցնի, որ  հրապարակային միջոցառման ժամանակ կարող է արյունահեղություն լինեք: Հիմա քեզ ուրի՞շ ինչ ասեմ: Եթե սպասում ես, որ կասեմ, որ Քրիստոսն իջնելու է ու ցանկացած արյունահեղություն կանխելու, ապա ուրիշ հասցեով դիմիր:

Էն, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ու մենք ամեն ինչ անելու ենք, որ արյունահեղություն չլինի, կարող ես չկասկածել: Բայց դա մեզնից չի կախված, քանի որ մենք գործում են զուտ օրինականության շրջանակներում: Էնպես որ հարցդ գնա և ուղիր արյունահեղողներին, այլ ոչ ինձ: Եվ եթե տալիս ես հարց, որը հստակ պատասխան չի կարող ստանալ, ապա մի դիմիր պատասխանը «պոպուլիստական» անվանելու սխալ տարբերակին (ի դեպ, պոպուլիստական պատասխանն այն է, որը դատարկ է, բայց բավարարում է հասարակությանը, իմ պատասխանը, ինչպես տեսնում ենք, քեզ ու հասարակությանը չի բավարարում, հետևաբար այն պոպուլիստական կոչելը նշանակում է ընդամենը այդ բառի իմաստը չհասկանալ, ուրիշ ոչինչ  :Wink: )

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ............................"Եթե մարտի 1-ին սկսվի արյունահեղություն, ապա ԼՏՊ-ն հավանաբար չի իմանա թե ինչ կարելի է այդ մարդասպանությունը կանգնեցնելու համար"
> 
> ..................................)


Իսկ դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես որ նա չի իմանա… դա քո կարծիքն է՞ թե՞ դու վստահելի աղբյուրներ ունես… միգուցե դու որ չգիտես քեզ թվում է որ չկա՞… էս նման է նրան որ երեխեն մաթեմատիկայի խնդիրը չի կարողանում լուծել ասում է "լուծում չունի" (մաթեմատիկայի մեջ կա այդպիսի կատեգորիա)

----------

Chuk (16.02.2009), murmushka (16.02.2009), Նորմարդ (16.02.2009)

----------


## Քամի

> Դա հավաստիա՞, ինչքան էլ չլնի չեմ լսել, որ ջրցան մեքենայից մարդ զոհվի, երևի այդ հաշվարկով են արել:


Ահա, ես հոդվածը տեղադրել էի թեմաներից մեկում
հիմա կգտնեմ

----------


## Քամի

> Դա հավաստիա՞, ինչքան էլ չլնի չեմ լսել, որ ջրցան մեքենայից մարդ զոհվի, երևի այդ հաշվարկով են արել:





> Ահա, ես հոդվածը տեղադրել էի թեմաներից մեկում
> հիմա կգտնեմ


գտա

----------

Nareco (16.02.2009), Norton (16.02.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> որոնք ԱԽՔ-ին համարում են քաղաքական գործիչ


ապեր, ԱԽՔ-ին ոչ մեկը քազաքական գործիչ չի համարում, նույնիսկք ինքը` ԱԽՔ-ը: ԱԽՔ-ը հիմա ոնց որ զբաղվածության ու բիզնեսի դիշովի կենտրոն լինի: Ով որ ձեռի հետ նրան քաղաքական գործիչ ա համարում, ուրեմն երեկ մյուս օր մտցրել են ՕԵԿ, ու հեսա մի տեղ կոֆե ու տապշկեք տանող բերողի գործ են տալու - կզած, հետևանց գործ` ԱԽՔ-ի գործի նման:

----------

Երվանդ (16.02.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուզում եմ Մատենադարանում, թո՛ղ հիմնավորեն, թե ինչու չեն արտոնում...թո՛ղ հիմնավորեն...վե՛րջ...


հիմնավորել են

այդ օրը "փոքրի շորբուլախցի" միջոցառում է լինելու Մատենադարանի մոտ, քաղաքապետի վերահագույն հովանավորությամբ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արմավիան նոր թռիչք է բացել Ցյուրիխ-Երևան ուղիղ, Էժան


շաբաթը քանի անգամ ?? ու քանիսով

էս նորությունը երևի պետք է տեղափոխել, Շառլի դեսպանությունը թեմայի տակ

----------

murmushka (16.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

Այսպիսի մի միտում է նկատվում, ինչքան մարտի մեկը մոտենում է այնքան շատ են խոսում հանդուրժողականությունից, մեծահոգությունից, հայրենասիրությունից, կայունությունից: Հնացած մեթոդներ են:




> ապեր, ԱԽՔ-ին ոչ մեկը քազաքական գործիչ չի համարում, նույնիսկք ինքը` ԱԽՔ-ը: ԱԽՔ-ը հիմա ոնց որ զբաղվածության ու բիզնեսի դիշովի կենտրոն լինի: Ով որ ձեռի հետ նրան քաղաքական գործիչ ա համարում, ուրեմն երեկ մյուս օր մտցրել են ՕԵԿ, ու հեսա մի տեղ կոֆե ու տապշկեք տանող բերողի գործ են տալու - կզած, հետևանց գործ` ԱԽՔ-ի գործի նման:


Ես «համարողների» համար էի գրել:  :Wink:

----------


## DVG

Ճիշտ ա, չեմ կարդացել էս թեմայից ոչինչ, բայց կարծում եմ մարտի 1-ին հանրահավաք անելը շատ սխալ քայլ ա ընդդիմության կողմից, ու ընդհանրապես, ոչ միայն ընդդիմության կողմից, այլ եթե ասենք մի հասարակական կազմակերպություն /ոչ ընդդիմական/ դուրս գա հանրահավաքի: Վերջիվերջո էդ օրը մարդիկ են մահացել, ու իրենց հարգելով չարժե հանրահավաք անել, որովհետև, եթե հանրահավաք, ապա աղմուկ-աղաղակ, գոռգոռոց, ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ, ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ, ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ … /չեմ կարծում, թե ՀԱյաստանում հանրահավաքները առանց դրանց կարող են անցնել/...

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտ ա, չեմ կարդացել էս թեմայից ոչինչ, բայց կարծում եմ մարտի 1-ին հանրահավաք անելը շատ սխալ քայլ ա ընդդիմության կողմից, ու ընդհանրապես, ոչ միայն ընդդիմության կողմից, այլ եթե ասենք մի հասարակական կազմակերպություն /ոչ ընդդիմական/ դուրս գա հանրահավաքի: Վերջիվերջո էդ օրը մարդիկ են մահացել, ու իրենց հարգելով չարժե հանրահավաք անել, որովհետև, եթե հանրահավաք, ապա աղմուկ-աղաղակ, գոռգոռոց, ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ, ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ, ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ … /չեմ կարծում, թե ՀԱյաստանում հանրահավաքները առանց դրանց կարող են անցնել/...


Մարտի 1-ի զոհերին հարգողներին խորհուրդ կտայի իրենց հարգանքը ցույց տալու համար իրական միջոցների դիմել, ինչպիսիք են օրինակ պայքարի դուրս գալն ու պահանջելը, որ այդ մարդկանց սպանողները, այդ օրվա սպանդի կազմակերպիչները պատժվեն:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես հանրահավաքի թերևս գլխավոր նպատակն այն է, որ հարգենք այդ զոհերի հիշատակն ու նաև նրանց նկատմամբ հարգանքից ելնելով մինչև վճռական հաղթանակ շարունակենք պայքարը:

----------

dvgray (16.02.2009), Աբելյան (16.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Ճիշտ ա, չեմ կարդացել էս թեմայից ոչինչ, բայց կարծում եմ մարտի 1-ին հանրահավաք անելը շատ սխալ քայլ ա ընդդիմության կողմից, ու ընդհանրապես, ոչ միայն ընդդիմության կողմից, այլ եթե ասենք մի հասարակական կազմակերպություն /ոչ ընդդիմական/ դուրս գա հանրահավաքի: Վերջիվերջո էդ օրը մարդիկ են մահացել, ու իրենց հարգելով չարժե հանրահավաք անել, որովհետև, եթե հանրահավաք, ապա աղմուկ-աղաղակ, գոռգոռոց, ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ, ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ, ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ … /չեմ կարծում, թե ՀԱյաստանում հանրահավաքները առանց դրանց կարող են անցնել/...


_Հիմի է՛լ լռենք, եղբայրք, հիմի է՛լ,
Երբ մեր թշնամին իր սուրն է դրել,
Իր օրհասական սուրը մեր կրծքին
ականջ չի դնում մեր լաց ու կոծին:
Ասացե՛ք, եղբայրք, հայեր ,ի՞նչ անենք,
Հիմի՞ է՛լ լռենք :_

----------

murmushka (16.02.2009)

----------


## DVG

Պայքա՞՞՞՞՞ր, ու՞մ դեմ: ի՞նչ հաղթանակ: Չեք կարծում որ ժամանակն ա ձեր մեջ հաղթահարեք քաղաքական ռոմանտիզմը ու դիմեք ավելի լուրջ միջոցների: Պետք չի լինել էդքան եսասեր ու մտածել միայն Ձեր մասին /դրա տակ իբր թե քողարկելով Ձեր ապագա սերունդների բարեկեցույան հարցը/: Մի պահ մտացեք, թե եթե անգամ գոյություն ունի անարդարություն, սպանություններ… ինչի՞ց ա դա գալիս: Մի՞թե մտածում եք թե իշխանություններից: Ոչ, համոզված եմ որ ոչ, ինչ իշխանություն էլ որ լինի, մեկա հնարավոր են ամեն տեսակի թերություններ: Թերություններից ազատվելու միակ միջոցը նոր հասունացող սերունդին լավ կրթելն ա, կրթելը այն,  թե ինչպիսին պետք է լինի ժողովրդավարական պետությունը, ինչպիսի հարաբերություններ պետք է լինեն հասարակության անդամների միջև… Դեռահասներին այդպիսի գաղափարներով լցնելով միայն կարելի ա ապահովվել նրանց բարեկեցիկ ապագան, վստահ լինելով, որ նրանք կկարողանան իրենց միջից հանեն թերությունները: Ստացվում է, որ դրանով մենք զոհաբերում ենք մեր ներկան, սակայն կերտում ենք ապագա… Այ էս ա հայրենասիրությունը: Այ էս ձևով պետք ա հանենք մեր միջից մեր եսասիրույթունը: Այս եղանակով միայն մենք կկարողանանք հասնել նրան, ինչին ձգտում ենք:  Թե չէ գոռգոռալով ու արյուն թափելով միայն ավելի կբարդացնեք վիճակը ու այդպես էլ ոչնչի չենք հասնի: /եթե տառասխալներ լինեն, կներեք, չեմ ստուգել:/

----------

Արիացի (16.02.2009), Լեո (16.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (16.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Պայքա՞՞՞՞՞ր, ու՞մ դեմ: ի՞նչ հաղթանակ: Չեք կարծում որ ժամանակն ա ձեր մեջ հաղթահարեք քաղաքական ռոմանտիզմը ու դիմեք ավելի լուրջ միջոցների: Պետք չի լինել էդքան եսասեր ու մտածել միայն Ձեր մասին /դրա տակ իբր թե քողարկելով Ձեր ապագա սերունդների բարեկեցույան հարցը/: Մի պահ մտացեք, թե եթե անգամ գոյություն ունի անարդարություն, սպանություններ… ինչի՞ց ա դա գալիս: Մի՞թե մտածում եք թե իշխանություններից: Ոչ, համոզված եմ որ ոչ, ինչ իշխանություն էլ որ լինի, մեկա հնարավոր են ամեն տեսակի թերություններ: Թերություններից ազատվելու միակ միջոցը նոր հասունացող սերունդին լավ կրթելն ա, կրթելը այն,  թե ինչպիսին պետք է լինի ժողովրդավարական պետությունը, ինչպիսի հարաբերություններ պետք է լինեն հասարակության անդամների միջև… Դեռահասներին այդպիսի գաղափարներով լցնելով միայն կարելի ա ապահովվել նրանց բարեկեցիկ ապագան, վստահ լինելով, որ նրանք կկարողանան իրենց միջից հանեն թերությունները: Ստացվում է, որ դրանով մենք զոհաբերում ենք մեր ներկան, սակայն կերտում ենք ապագա… Այ էս ա հայրենասիրությունը: Այ էս ձևով պետք ա հանենք մեր միջից մեր եսասիրույթունը: Այս եղանակով միայն մենք կկարողանանք հասնել նրան, ինչին ձգտում ենք:  Թե չէ գոռգոռալով ու արյուն թափելով միայն ավելի կբարդացնեք վիճակը ու այդպես էլ ոչնչի չենք հասնի: /եթե տառասխալներ լինեն, կներեք, չեմ ստուգել:/


 Գրառումից այն տպավորությունը ստացա, ոնց որ մեկը Գրենլանդիայի այսբերգների մեկի վրայից, լիակատար ինֆորմացիոն բլոկադայի մեջ, փորձում է գտնել մեր գլխին  թափված «պատուհասների» իրական պատճառները: 
 Այդ ո՞վ է արյուն թափել, կամ ո՞վ է քաղաքական ռոմանտիկ ու եսասեր:
Հիմնավորված խոսի'ր:  
  Մնացած մասը չմեկնաբանեմ կապված «մատաղ սերնդի» հետ, դա թեմայի հետ կապ չունի:

----------


## Elmo

*DVG* ջան ահագին լավ բաներ ես գրել: Բայց միաժամանակ գրածներդ անհամատեղելի են մեր ազգի ներկա մտածելակերպի ու ապրելակերպի հետ:

----------

Լուսաբեր (16.02.2009)

----------


## DVG

> *DVG* ջան ահագին լավ բաներ ես գրել: Բայց միաժամանակ գրածներդ անհամատեղելի են մեր ազգի ներկա մտածելակերպի ու ապրելակերպի հետ:



Բայց հենց էդ մտածելակերպի ու ապրելակերպի պատճառով ա, որ դուք էդքան բողոքներ ունեք, փորձեք կամաց-կամաց փոխել դրանք, everything is changable!!!

----------

Արիացի (16.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Բայց հենց էդ մտածելակերպի ու ապրելակերպի պատճառով ա, որ դուք էդքան բողոքներ ունեք, փորձեք կամաց-կամաց փոխել դրանք, everything is changable!!!


Իսկ մարտիմեկյան զոհերի արյո՞ւնը:  Հասկացանք գերազանց պոպուլիստական մտքեր ես արտահայտում, չենջեբլ և այլն, իսկ այդ մարդկանց թափած արյունը քեզ չի՞ հետաքրքրում, թե՞ բավարարվում ես այնքանով, որ  հետաքրքրվողներին որակում ես քաղաքական ռոմանտիկներ:
  Ակնկալում եմ հիմնավոր ու կոնկրետ պատասխան:

----------


## Elmo

> Ակամայից հիշում եմ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթերը, որտեղ համոզում էր, որ ՌՔ-ն խելագար չի ու չի գնա արյունահեղության


Իսկ ես, երբ ԼՏՊ-ն արյունահեղությունից ա խոսում, ակամայից հիշում եմ, որ նռնակը ձեռքները բռնած վայոյա6-ականները աչքիս առաջ մարդուն գնդակահարեցին /չթողեցին էլ գետնին ընկնի/ քցեցին մեքենան, տարան, իսկ տեղը նռնակ գցեցին: Յանիմ հասարակական վտանգ էր ներկայացնում: 12 տարեկան էի, բայց շատ լավ տպավորվել ա մեջս:
Ով-ով... բայց էդ ԼՏՊ-ն թող տենց չզարմանա իրա աշակերտների «տաղանդի» վրա: Իրա ժամանա էլ մլիցեքը վատ չէին սպանում:

----------


## Elmo

> Բայց հենց էդ մտածելակերպի ու ապրելակերպի պատճառով ա, որ դուք էդքան բողոքներ ունեք, փորձեք կամաց-կամաց փոխել դրանք, everything is changable!!!


Չի փոխվելու: Չհավատաս, հենց վաղը դառնամ պրեզիդենտ՝ ընկերս կամ բարեկամս մինիմում նախարար ա: Հարցը դրանում չի, հարցը նրանում ա, որ եթե հարազատ եղբայրս էլ մարդ ա սպանում՝ դատվի: Խոսքը նրա մասին ա, որ պրեզիդենտի բարեկամը դառնա նախարար, բայց ոչ անպատիժ մարդասպան ու բեսպրեդել մեյմուն: Իսկ դրան կարելի ա հասնել մենակ մասսայական ընդվզումներով: Ուրիշ ճանապարհներ կան, բայց դրանք անօրինական են:

հ.գ. ես Լևոնական չեմ, ես պարզապես բողոք ունեմ:

----------


## Nareco

> Իսկ ես, երբ ԼՏՊ-ն արյունահեղությունից ա խոսում, ակամայից հիշում եմ, որ նռնակը ձեռքները բռնած վայոյա6-ականները աչքիս առաջ մարդուն գնդակահարեցին /չթողեցին էլ գետնին ընկնի/ քցեցին մեքենան, տարան, իսկ տեղը նռնակ գցեցին: Յանիմ հասարակական վտանգ էր ներկայացնում: 12 տարեկան էի, բայց շատ լավ տպավորվել ա մեջս:
> Ով-ով... բայց էդ ԼՏՊ-ն թող տենց չզարմանա իրա աշակերտների «տաղանդի» վրա: Իրա ժամանա էլ մլիցեքը վատ չէին սպանում:


  Եկե'ք թեմայից չշեղվենք:
Ոչ ոք երբեք չի ասել, թե նախկինում այդպիսի բաներ չեն եղել, ուղղակի այլ բան է անհատ պոռնիկը, այլ բան կազմակերպված պոռնկատունը: _(չանձնավորել, երևույթն ի նկատի ունեմ)_

----------


## Elmo

> Եկե'ք թեմայից չշեղվենք:
> Ոչ ոք երբեք չի ասել, թե նախկինում այդպիսի բաներ չեն եղել, ուղղակի այլ բան է անհատ պոռնիկը, այլ բան կազմակերպված պոռնկատունը: _(չանձնավորել, երևույթն ի նկատի ունեմ)_


Չեմ շեղվել, պարզապես պահի տակ նենց զգացի, որ պատասխանածս գրառումը Լևոնի անձին ինչ-որ անիմաստ իմաստացնող ա , կամ մեծարող ա, կամ էլ նրան գերհոգատար առաջնորդի ա նմանացնում, որը ՉԻ: Դրա համար եմ պատասխանել:

----------


## Արտիստ

> երբ ԱՐՅՈՒՆ ԱՐՅԱՆ ԴԻՄԱՑ:


Խնդրում եմ, ապացուցեք ինձ, որ որևէ մեկը մեզանից շարժվում է այդ սկզբունքով...այդ ժամ միգուցե ես թողնեմ իմ մաթեմատիկական ճշգրտությամբ ծրագրարվորված զոմբիությունը...

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական:  Անձնական վիրավորանք պարունակող գրառումները ջնջվել են:*

----------

Chuk (16.02.2009), Elmo (16.02.2009)

----------


## dvgray

DVG
ճիշտն ասած քո վերաբերմունքը մնում է անհասականալի:
դու կողմ ես, որ իշխի այս ներկա վարչակազմը՞ ,

----------


## dvgray

> Ճիշտ ա, չեմ կարդացել էս թեմայից ոչինչ, բայց կարծում եմ մարտի 1-ին հանրահավաք անելը շատ սխալ քայլ ա ընդդիմության կողմից, ու ընդհանրապես, ոչ միայն ընդդիմության կողմից, այլ եթե ասենք մի հասարակական կազմակերպություն /ոչ ընդդիմական/ դուրս գա հանրահավաքի: Վերջիվերջո էդ օրը մարդիկ են մահացել, ու իրենց հարգելով չարժե հանրահավաք անել, որովհետև, եթե հանրահավաք, ապա աղմուկ-աղաղակ, գոռգոռոց, ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ, ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ, ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ … /չեմ կարծում, թե ՀԱյաստանում հանրահավաքները առանց դրանց կարող են անցնել/...


վերջին հաշվով Հայաստանում հակառակը, ընդունված  որ մահացածների տարին նշեն հանրության հավաքով : հավաքվում են ու հիշում թե ով ոնց ու խի: իսկ եթե մահացածը եղել է անարդարության զոհ ու մարդասպանը դեռ հատուցում չի ստացել, ապա բոլորը պահանջում են որ պայքարեն արդարության վերականգնման ու արդարացի հատուցման համար

----------


## DVG

> DVG
> ճիշտն ասած քո վերաբերմունքը մնում է անհասականալի:
> դու կողմ ես, որ իշխի այս ներկա վարչակազմը՞ ,


Անկեղծ ասած ես հիմա չեմ ուզում պատասխանել էս հարցին, որովհետև անիմաստ եմ համարում մեղադրել կամ պաշտպանել որևէ մարդու կամ մարդկանց խմբի, տենց ես կնմանվեմ նրանց, ովքեր պարզապես ԽԱՂ ԵՆ ԽԱՂՈՒՄ, ու չեն ցանկանում  մի քիչ մտածել իրենց  մտքերի ու արարքների հետագա բացասական հետևանքների մասին: Ես կասեմ, որ դժգոհ եմ նրնցից, ովքեր սխալ են ընդունում արդյունքի հասնելու միջոցները, սխալ են դրանք օգտագործում, կամ ավելի ճիշտ սխալ ուղղով են ուզում հասնել արդյունքի, խաչմերուկից պետք ա աջ թեքվեին, էն էլ չգիտես ինչի ուղիղ գնացին...

----------

Արիացի (16.02.2009)

----------


## DVG

> վերջին հաշվով Հայաստանում հակառակը, ընդունված  որ մահացածների տարին նշեն հանրության հավաքով : հավաքվում են ու հիշում թե ով ոնց ու խի: իսկ եթե մահացածը եղել է անարդարության զոհ ու մարդասպանը դեռ հատուցում չի ստացել, ապա բոլորը պահանջում են որ պայքարեն արդարության վերականգնման ու արդարացի հատուցման համար


Բայց ախր ես համոզված եմ, որ հենց էդ հանրահավաքի ժամանակ լինելու են գոռգոռոցներ, անվայելուչ պաստառներ ու լիքը նման բաներ... բա դա մահացածների հիշատակը հարգելու ճիշտ եղանակ ա՞:

----------


## Elmo

> Բայց ախր ես համոզված եմ, որ հենց էդ հանրահավաքի ժամանակ լինելու են գոռգոռոցներ, անվայելուչ պաստառներ ու լիքը նման բաներ... բա դա մահացածների հիշատակը հարգելու ճիշտ եղանակ ա՞:


Սերիժին մարդասպան ասելը խեր ա: Տեղ անվայելուչ բան չկա: Էդ ոնց որ դարբինին ասես դարբին ՝ նեղանա:

----------


## dvgray

> Անկեղծ ասած ես հիմա չեմ ուզում պատասխանել էս հարցին, որովհետև անիմաստ եմ համարում մեղադրել կամ պաշտպանել որևէ մարդու կամ մարդկանց խմբի, տենց ես կնմանվեմ նրանց, ովքեր պարզապես ԽԱՂ ԵՆ ԽԱՂՈՒՄ, ու չեն ցանկանում  մի քիչ մտածել իրենց  մտքերի ու արարքների հետագա բացասական հետևանքների մասին: Ես կասեմ, որ դժգոհ եմ նրնցից, ովքեր սխալ են ընդունում արդյունքի հասնելու միջոցները, սխալ են դրանք օգտագործում, կամ ավելի ճիշտ սխալ ուղղով են ուզում հասնել արդյունքի, խաչմերուկից պետք ա աջ թեքվեին, էն էլ չգիտես ինչի ուղիղ գնացին...


ընդհանուր ասած, քաղաքականությունը միշտ էլ խաղ ա: խաղ ա նաև ֆիզիկան, մաթեմաթիկան և այլն: սա ասում եմ  ոչ թե սարկազմի համար, այլ որ իրականում ամեն ինչի մեջ էլ եթե փնտրենք խաղի տարրեր կան, ռիսկով, արկածախնդրությամբ և այլն:
…
դժգոհ ես, լրիվ իրավունքը ունես հայտնելու քո դժգոհությունը: սակայն կարծում եմ չունես իրավունք որակավորելու, քանի դեռ դիմացինտ իրականացնում է իր բարոյական ու իրավական իրավունքը:
…
ճանապարհի ուղղության ընտրության մասով էլ ասեմ, որ չկան սխալ ճանապարհներ: կան մարդիկ, որոնք շեղվում են ընտրված ճանապարհից ու տեղ չեն հասնում: այ դա է սխալ

----------

Արտիստ (16.02.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Բայց ախր ես համոզված եմ, որ հենց էդ հանրահավաքի ժամանակ լինելու են գոռգոռոցներ, անվայելուչ պաստառներ ու լիքը նման բաներ... բա դա մահացածների հիշատակը հարգելու ճիշտ եղանակ ա՞:


ցանկացած "տարիի" ժամանակ էլ լինում են մարդիկ, որ հարբում ու այդ արարողությունը վեր են ածում իրենց մեքենաների կարդանի ու ռազվալի մասին պատումների: հետո ինչ՞ էտ օրն չեն նշում՞
…
ես ինչ եղել եմ Լևոնի միտինգներին, ապա գոնե արարողակարգի մասով միշտ ամեն ինչ կանտռոլ է արվել փայլուն կերպով: այնպես որ կարծում եմ անհանգստանալու տեղ չկա

----------


## DVG

> ընդհանուր ասած, քաղաքականությունը միշտ էլ խաղ ա: խաղ ա նաև ֆիզիկան, մաթեմաթիկան և այլն: սա ասում եմ  ոչ թե սարկազմի համար, այլ որ իրականում ամեն ինչի մեջ էլ եթե փնտրենք խաղի տարրեր կան, ռիսկով, արկածախնդրությամբ և այլն:
> …
> դժգոհ ես, լրիվ իրավունքը ունես հայտնելու քո դժգոհությունը: սակայն կարծում եմ չունես իրավունք որակավորելու, քանի դեռ դիմացինտ իրականացնում է իր բարոյական ու իրավական իրավունքը:
> …
> ճանապարհի ուղղության ընտրության մասով էլ ասեմ, որ չկան սխալ ճանապարհներ: կան մարդիկ, որոնք շեղվում են ընտրված ճանապարհից ու տեղ չեն հասնում: այ դա է սխալ



Ես էս ամենից մենակ մի բան եմ հասկանում, շատերը մենակ մտածում են հաղթել ու տապալել ներկա վարչակազմը, 100 տոկոս համոզվված լինելով, որ նորը ավելի լավը կլինի, որ ամեն ինչ արդար կլինի… բայց ցավոք, հնարավոր է, որ կրկնվի նույնը, ու ոչ թե հնարավոր է, այլ հենց տենց էլ լինելու ա, ու էդ դեպքում շատերը մանթոից կսկսեն ՄԵՆՔ ԷՆ ՄԵԿԸ ԿԱՐՈՂԱՑԱՆՔ ՏԱՊԱԼԵԼ« ԷՍ ՄԵԿՆ ԷԼ ԿԿԱՐՈՂԱՆԱՆՔ, դե տենց մինչև կյանքներիդ վերջը պայքարեք, ուր եք հասնելու՝ ՏՈՒՊԻԿ: Փորձեք փոխել մարդկանց վարվելակերպը, մտածելակերպը, այլ ոչ  նրանց գործողությունները

----------

Morpheus_NS (17.02.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ես էս ամենից մենակ մի բան եմ հասկանում, շատերը մենակ մտածում են հաղթել ու տապալել ներկա վարչակազմը, 100 տոկոս համոզվված լինելով, որ նորը ավելի լավը կլինի, որ ամեն ինչ արդար կլինի… բայց ցավոք, հնարավոր է, որ կրկնվի նույնը, ու ոչ թե հնարավոր է, այլ հենց տենց էլ լինելու ա, ու էդ դեպքում շատերը մանթոից կսկսեն ՄԵՆՔ ԷՆ ՄԵԿԸ ԿԱՐՈՂԱՑԱՆՔ ՏԱՊԱԼԵԼ« ԷՍ ՄԵԿՆ ԷԼ ԿԿԱՐՈՂԱՆԱՆՔ, դե տենց մինչև կյանքներիդ վերջը պայքարեք, ուր եք հասնելու՝ ՏՈՒՊԻԿ: Փորձեք փոխել մարդկանց վարվելակերպը, մտածելակերպը, այլ ոչ  նրանց գործողությունները


հասկանում ես՞ հարգելիս:
այս հարցի մասին գոնե Ակումբում ամեն օր խոսում ենք խոսում ու ծայրը չի երևում, թե որն է եղել առաջ, հավը՞ թե ձուն: այսինքն իշխանությոններն են աղբյուրը մեր այս վիճակի՞ թե ժողովուրդն է մեղավոր որ այսպիսի իրավիճակ է պետության մեջ:
…
այս խնդիրը լուծում չունի:
…
դրա համար էլ ընտրվում է ապրոքսիմացված տարբերակ, փոխել իշխանություններն ու ստիպել որ նրանք մեզ ստիպեն ապրել օրենքի լծի տակ: սա նմա ա նրան, որ մեքենան սկզբնական աշխատացնելու համար օգտագործվում ա մի սարք /ստարտեր/ որի ֆունկցիան մեքենան աշխատացնելուց հետո ավարտվում ա ու հետո դառնում ա անպետք մի բան:
հիմա էտ ստարտերը պետք ա պտտացնենք: իսկ դրա համար կա ակումլիատոր: ակումլիատորը էս մեր շարժումն ա: տարիների ընթացքում այս ակումլիատորը նստել էր, բայց էս մի տարի ա դրսից զարյադա տրվեց ու այցիալ տարի բավականին ուժ հավաքեց ու հզերացավ: ստարսերը պտտելու  ժամանակ սակայն այն ուտեչկեք ունեցավ ու էլի նստավ: հիմա էլի  է դրվելու զարյադկի:
խնդիրոը մեր մեքենան աշխատացնելն ա: իսկ հետո ժանգերը քիչ-քիչ կթափի ու կմտնի շարժման մեջ

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> հասկանում ես՞ հարգելիս:
> այս հարցի մասին գոնե Ակումբում ամեն օր խոսում ենք խոսում ու ծայրը չի երևում, թե որն է եղել առաջ, հավը՞ թե ձուն: այսինքն իշխանությոններն են աղբյուրը մեր այս վիճակի՞ թե ժողովուրդն է մեղավոր որ այսպիսի իրավիճակ է պետության մեջ:
> …
> այս խնդիրը լուծում չունի:
> …
> դրա համար էլ ընտրվում է ապրոքսիմացված տարբերակ, փոխել իշխանություններն ու ստիպել որ նրանք մեզ ստիպեն ապրել օրենքի լծի տակ: սա նմա ա նրան, որ մեքենան սկզբնական աշխատացնելու համար օգտագործվում ա մի սարք /ստարտեր/ որի ֆունկցիան մեքենան աշխատացնելուց հետո ավարտվում ա ու հետո դառնում ա անպետք մի բան:
> հիմա էտ ստարտերը պետք ա պտտացնենք: իսկ դրա համար կա ակումլիատոր: ակումլիատորը էս մեր շարժումն ա: տարիների ընթացքում այս ակումլիատորը նստել էր, բայց *էս մի տարի ա դրսից զարյադա տրվեց* ու այցիալ տարի բավականին ուժ հավաքեց ու հզերացավ: ստարսերը պտտելու  ժամանակ սակայն այն ուտեչկեք ունեցավ ու էլի նստավ: հիմա էլի  է դրվելու զարյադկի:
> խնդիրոը մեր մեքենան աշխատացնելն ա: իսկ հետո ժանգերը քիչ-քիչ կթափի ու կմտնի շարժման մեջ


Դրսից, որտեղի՞ց  :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Դրսից, որտեղի՞ց


դրսից՞  ինկատի ունեմ մեքենայի մեխանիզմից  շուրջ 10 դուրս եկած քաղաքական գործիչի Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան ու քաղաքական կուսակցույթյան ՀՀՇ-ի կողմից:

ես արտասահմանը ինկատի չունեմ

----------


## dvgray

որպես լրացում նաորդ գրառմանս ասեմ, որ իր ինտելեկտով ու կարողությամբ, ՀՀՇ-ն իդեալական ընդիմություն կարող է լինել պետության բարգավաճման համար, որից կդողան ամեահզոր իշխանություներն անգամ: մենակ թե այդպիսի ընդիմության համդեպ բռի ուժ, զենք չկիրառի:
իսկ այժմեականները նեռվերից թույլ եղեն ու վախից "կրակեցին":
այդպես լինում ա: վախկոտը դառնում է ակամա մարդասպան ու նեղ մոմենտին հանում կրակում ա: հիմա խնդիր ա որ տ վախկոտին ավելի վախեցնել հենց սպանություն կատարելուց:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> դրսից՞  ինկատի ունեմ մեքենայի մեխանիզմից  շուրջ 10 դուրս եկած քաղաքական գործիչի Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան ու քաղաքական կուսակցույթյան ՀՀՇ-ի կողմից:
> 
> ես արտասահմանը ինկատի չունեմ


Պարզա, ես էլ մի պահ զարմացա  :Smile: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա մյուս գրառմանդ ասեմ, որ «ուժեղ ընդիմություն» պետք է միշտ ունենալ, անկախ Սերժնա նախագահ, Լևոնը, թե Վալոդը, որովհետև ուժեղ հակառակորդ ունենալը միշտ էլ ստիպում է իշխանություններին իրենց «զուսպ պահել», որի հետևանքով շահում է միմիայն ժողովուրդը:   :Wink: 

Կարճ ասած էդ ակումլյատորը պետքա միշտ զարյադկա արած լինի...

----------

Elmo (17.02.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Պարզա, ես էլ մի պահ զարմացա 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա մյուս գրառմանդ ասեմ, որ «ուժեղ ընդիմություն» պետք է միշտ ունենալ, անկախ Սերժնա նախագահ, Լևոնը, թե Վալոդը, որովհետև ուժեղ հակառակորդ ունենալը միշտ էլ ստիպում է իշխանություններին իրենց «զուսպ պահել», որի հետևանքով շահում է միմիայն ժողովուրդը:  
> 
> Կարճ ասած էդ ակումլյատորը պետքա միշտ զարյադկա արած լինի...


Զարյադկան ապահովելը այս դեպքում հասարակության գործառույթն է: Այսպես ասած հասարակական կարծիքը ու նաև ռեալ հասարակական շարժումները, որոնք կլիցքավորեն ոնց որ պահանջվում է:

էսօրվա վիճակով միակ ուժեղ քաղաքական ընդիմությունը ՝ դա ՀՀՇ-ն է իր ինտելեկտուալ բազայով /ավելի ճիշտ նախկին, Լևոնի ժամանակվա իշխանությունները/:
մնացած ուժերը բազմաթիվ անգամներ ցույց տվեցին, որ իրենք քաղաքկան ուժ չեն: այլ բիզնես պրոեկտներ, շինարարական կազմակերպություններ ներմուծման ու արտահանման օֆիսներ: իսկ քաղաքական ուժը միակ ՀՀՇ-ն է: կարծում եմ լավ կոնֆիգուրացիա կլիներ ՀՀՇ- Դաշնակցություն: մեկը իշխանության մեկը ընդիմության: Կարելի էր օրինակ հիմա դաշնակները գային իշխանության /ունենային մեծամասնություն Ազգային Ժողովում/ իսկ ՀՀՇ-ն հզոր ներկայացված լիներ Ազգային ժողովում, ասենք Ժառանդության հետ  որոշումները  բլոկ անելու կարողությամբ:
իդեալական աշխատող Ազգային Ժողով կլիներ:
Իսկ Լևոնը լիներ Ժամանակավոր իշխանության Նախագահ:

----------


## Ahik

> Ահիկ ջան, եթե ինքդ կհասկանաս, թե ինձնից ինչ ես ուզում, ավելի լավ կձևակերպես: Ես Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չեմ ու ոչ էլ ՀԱԿ ղեկավարներից, որ քեզ ասեմ, թե ինչ պետք է անեն, արյունահեղությունը կանգնեցնելու համար: Ես քեզ հստակ մի բան եմ ասում, որ նահանջն ու նախագահական գրավելը միակ տարբերակները չեն, կարող եմ ավելացնել, որ դրանք ընդհանրապես տարբերակներ չեն, այլ խնդիրը չգիտակցելու, չհասկանալու արդյունք: Նախագահական գրավելու գնալն, օրինակ, ավելի ուժեղ արյունահեղության գնալ է նշանակում: Նահանջելը նշանակում է արյունահեղությունը կուլ տալ: Հիմա քո ուզածն ի՞նչ է: Ես ինչ ասեմ, որ քեզ թվա, թե քոր հարցին պատասխանել եմ: Ես քեզ ասում եմ մի բան. պայքարն անկախ ամեն ինչից այդ օրը չի սկսվել ու այդ օրը չի ավարտվելու: Ես քեզ կարող եմ ասել երկրորդ բանը. պայքարը շարունակվելու է մինչև այն օրը, մինչև որ ոչ մեկի մտքով չանցնի, որ  հրապարակային միջոցառման ժամանակ կարող է արյունահեղություն լինեք: Հիմա քեզ ուրի՞շ ինչ ասեմ: Եթե սպասում ես, որ կասեմ, որ Քրիստոսն իջնելու է ու ցանկացած արյունահեղություն կանխելու, ապա ուրիշ հասցեով դիմիր:
> 
> Էն, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ու մենք ամեն ինչ անելու ենք, որ արյունահեղություն չլինի, կարող ես չկասկածել: Բայց դա մեզնից չի կախված, քանի որ մենք գործում են զուտ օրինականության շրջանակներում: Էնպես որ հարցդ գնա և ուղիր արյունահեղողներին, այլ ոչ ինձ: Եվ եթե տալիս ես հարց, որը հստակ պատասխան չի կարող ստանալ, ապա մի դիմիր պատասխանը «պոպուլիստական» անվանելու սխալ տարբերակին (ի դեպ, պոպուլիստական պատասխանն այն է, որը դատարկ է, բայց բավարարում է հասարակությանը, իմ պատասխանը, ինչպես տեսնում ենք, քեզ ու հասարակությանը չի բավարարում, հետևաբար այն պոպուլիստական կոչելը նշանակում է ընդամենը այդ բառի իմաստը չհասկանալ, ուրիշ ոչինչ )


Նախ ես քեզանից չհարցրեցի տվյալ հարցի պատասխանը, այլ ինձ ընդդիմադիր մեր ընկերների կարծիքներն էին հետաքրքիր, ուղղակի հարցին պատասխանելու նախաձեռնությունը դու վերցրեցիր քեզ վրա. Երկրորդ՝ ես քեզ դիմեցի այլ խնդրանքով, որ բացես հարցում, որը մերժեցիր. չեմ առարկում.
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է հարցիս պատասխանին, ես այդ պատասխանն ինձ համար եմ ման գալիս, ու փորձում եմ ինձ համար տարբերակ գտնել. Ինչպես հասկացա, աստված չանի, բայց որ էլի սկսեն կրակել ԼՏՊ-ի որոշումը մենք չգիտենք տվյալ հարցի շուրջ. 
Հարցս փոխում եմ. *Եթե սկսեն կրակել դու անձամբ ի՞նչ ես անելու.* 
Կխնդրեյի բոլոր ընդդիմադիրների պատասխանել այս հարցին.

----------


## Ahik

> Զարյադկան ապահովելը այս դեպքում հասարակության գործառույթն է: Այսպես ասած հասարակական կարծիքը ու նաև ռեալ հասարակական շարժումները, որոնք կլիցքավորեն ոնց որ պահանջվում է:
> 
> էսօրվա վիճակով միակ ուժեղ քաղաքական ընդիմությունը ՝ դա ՀՀՇ-ն է իր ինտելեկտուալ բազայով /ավելի ճիշտ նախկին, Լևոնի ժամանակվա իշխանությունները/:
> մնացած ուժերը բազմաթիվ անգամներ ցույց տվեցին, որ իրենք քաղաքկան ուժ չեն: այլ բիզնես պրոեկտներ, շինարարական կազմակերպություններ ներմուծման ու արտահանման օֆիսներ: իսկ քաղաքական ուժը միակ ՀՀՇ-ն է: կարծում եմ լավ կոնֆիգուրացիա կլիներ ՀՀՇ- Դաշնակցություն: մեկը իշխանության մեկը ընդիմության: Կարելի էր օրինակ հիմա դաշնակները գային իշխանության /ունենային մեծամասնություն Ազգային Ժողովում/ իսկ ՀՀՇ-ն հզոր ներկայացված լիներ Ազգային ժողովում, ասենք Ժառանդության հետ  որոշումները  բլոկ անելու կարողությամբ:
> իդեալական աշխատող Ազգային Ժողով կլիներ:
> Իսկ Լևոնը լիներ Ժամանակավոր իշխանության Նախագահ:


Ինչա նշանակում ժամանակավոր իշխանություն :Think:  գնա սահմանադրություն կարդա :Blush: 
Ես ԼՏՊ-ին էտ իրա ոչ ստաբիլ վարքագծի համար չեմ հավանում, ու եթե այս նույն ձևով իրեն շարունակի դրսևորել, ապա ես էլի կշարունակեմ իրեն չհավանել :Tongue:  ու իմ պես էլի լիքը չկողմնորոշված մարդիկ  :Wink:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հարցս փոխում եմ. *Եթե սկսեն կրակել դու անձամբ ի՞նչ ես անելու.* 
> Կխնդրեյի բոլոր ընդդիմադիրների պատասխանել այս հարցին.





> Ինչա նշանակում ժամանակավոր իշխանություն *գնա սահմանադրություն կարդա*


Իսկ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «Եթե սկսեն կրակել», սահմանադրությունումա՞ գրված, որ պետքա հանրահավաք անողների վրա կրակել  :Think:   :Shok:

----------


## dvgray

> Ինչա նշանակում ժամանակավոր իշխանություն գնա սահմանադրություն կարդա
> Ես ԼՏՊ-ին էտ իրա ոչ ստաբիլ վարքագծի համար չեմ հավանում, ու եթե այս նույն ձևով իրեն շարունակի դրսևորել, ապա ես էլի կշարունակեմ իրեն չհավանել ու իմ պես էլի լիքը չկողմնորոշված մարդիկ


ժամանակավոր իշխանություն իրա ասած ձևով, որին լրիվ համաձայն եմ:
դառնում ա Նախագահ ու արագ սկսում ա իշխանության թևերի իրական բաժանումը ու վերակազմաորումը: հետո իրա երաշխավորությամբ անցկացվում ա իրական ընտրություններ քաղաքական ուղղվածությունների/կուսակցություների միջև ու դուրս ա գալիս իրա պոստից ու եթե ուզում ա ընդհանուր հիմունքներով մասնակցում ա ռեալ իշխանական գործընթացներին:
սահմանադրությունում կարծեմ չկա դրույթ, որ ինքը չի կարա հրաժարական տա: իսկ դրան պետք ա անմիջապես հետևեն նոր ընտրություններ:
ինչում ՞ է ստեղ արտահայտվում Լևոնի սչ ստաբիլությունը  :Shok:

----------


## dvgray

> *Եթե սկսեն կրակել դու անձամբ ի՞նչ ես անելու.*


Իրականում, մի կողմից ինչպես նշեց Լյովը, տարօրինակ հարց ես տալիս: ոնց որ ասես, որ մյուս օրը գնալու եմ աշխատանքի տեղ ու պետիս ասեմ ինքը սխալ ա արել, իսկ դիմացինը ասի, բա որ աս "այ տվար, քեզ ինչ՞ ինչ եմ անում " ինչ՞ ես անելու էտ դեպքում  :Sad:   :LOL: :
կարծում եմ որ կարելի է պետին ասել, որ տվարը ինքն ա, եթե ինքը էտպես ա ընդունում աշխատանքային օրենսդրությամբ քեզ վերապահված իրավունքի իրականացման ռեակցիան:

եթե ես գնայի, ապա կաշխատեի դուրս պրծնել իրավիճակիից, օգնելով իմ հետ եղնողներին նույնը անել ու ամենակարևորը  կհիշեի կրակողի տվյալները այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ ինքը օրենքի առաջ, իսկ եթե դա հնարավոր չի, ապա իմ առաջ պատասխան չի տվել իրա արածի համար: ու հեչ կարևոր չի, թե ինքը հրաման ա կատարել՞ թե ինքնագործնեությամբ ա զվբաղվել:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> եթե ես գնայի, ապա կաշխատեի դուրս պրծնել իրավիճակիից, օգնելով իմ հետ եղնողներին նույնը անել ու ամենակարևորը  կհիշեի կրակողի տվյալները այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ ինքը օրենքի առաջ, իսկ եթե դա հնարավոր չի, ապա իմ առաջ պատասխան չի տվել իրա արածի համար: ու հեչ կարևոր չի, թե ինքը հրաման ա կատարել՞ թե ինքնագործնեությամբ ա զվբաղվել:


Բայց, ո՞վ ա տեսել օրը ցերեկով գան ու կրակեն մարդկանց վրա: Երևի թե ավելի տրամաբանական կլինի մինչև այդ արցունքաբեր գազ, ջրցան մեքենա, դուբինկա, էլեկտրաշոկ կրառել, չէ՞  :Think: 
Թե՞ հիմա կարգը փոխվելա մեր վրա խաբար չկա…

----------


## voter

> Իմ մոտ դեժավյու է, թե նորից ինչքան սև ուժ կա հանրահավաքից առաջ ակտիվանում է ու սկսում է համոզել, որ հանրահավաքներն անիմաստ են 
> 
> Այդ սև ուժերը արդեն մեկ տարի է կռռում են, որ հանրահավաքների ուժը մարելու է, բայց ժամանակը ցույց է տալիս, որ կանխատեսումները չեն իրականանում


Հանրահավաքը ԻՆՔՆԱՆՊԱՏԱԿ չպիտի լինի, այլ տեղ, որտեղ ասվում է հասցվում է ժողովրդին նրա անելիքը։

Կարելի է հարյուր հոգանող հանրահավաքով էլ իրավիճակը փոխել, եթե այդ հարյուրը դրանից հետո տրամադրված ինչ որ գործ սկսեն, օրինակ լավ նախաձեռնություն ունեիք, պահպանել երթևեկության կանոնները, սիմվոլիկ բայց օրենքի գերակայությունը բացահայտող երևույթ է, մնում է նման մի կոչ արվի, որ ժողովուրդը ինչ որ քայլերի դիմի ասի հա ես ես պիտի անեմ, որ չանեմ բան չի փոխվի։

Առայժմ միակ անելիքշ հանրահավաքի գնալն է, մնացած ժամանակ ամեն ինչ հոսում է միտինգ այցելուների կյանքում այնպես ինչպես մինչև միտինգը։

----------


## Chuk

> Առայժմ միակ անելիքշ հանրահավաքի գնալն է, մնացած ժամանակ ամեն ինչ հոսում է միտինգ այցելուների կյանքում այնպես ինչպես մինչև միտինգը։


Սեփական թյուր կարծիքը որպես հավաստի ուրիշներին ներկայացնելու սխալ տարբերակ:

----------


## voter

> Voter ջան, այս հավակնոտ տողերդ արդեն բավարար են որ գրառմանդ շարունակությունը չկարդամ, ախր հարգելիս, հասկացիր, տարին նոր է լրացել... Գիտեմ շարունակությունն ինչ ես գրելու: Քանի որ կրկնություն է, կրկնեմ նաև ես. ոտքի տակ մի ընկեք, մենք ավելի լուրջ գործեր էլ ունենք


Մի տարի չի արդեն տարիներ են կոնկրետ ամսաթիվ էլ կարող եմ բերել 7 Սեպտեմբեր 2007 դեռ ԼՏՊն իր թեկնածությունը չէր էլ առաջադրվել – թեման, որտեղ գաղափարի, անելիքի գերակայությունը ներկայացրել եմ հասարակ մահկանացուների համար անհասանելի են դարձրել «բաց» հայաստանցի երիտասարդ դաշնակներն, բայց հանել եմ, կարող ես ստուգել քանի դեռ չեն փակել http://forum.openarmenia.com/index.p...dpost&p=687761

----------


## Chuk

Voter, մաթեմատիկական հաշվարկը՝ 1 տարի 5 ամիս 10 օրը տարիներ անվանել, ցույց տվեց մտքի թռիչքդ: Իրականում հուշեմ քեզ, որ պայքարը շատ ավելի շուտ է սկսվել: Բայց այն իր ուժեղ հուն է մտել տարի ու մի քիչ ավել առաջ, իսկ իրապես քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձևավորումը կարելի է ասել, որ սկսվել է 2008 մարտի 1-ից: Էնպես որ ուրիշ թվեր հաշվիր  :Wink:

----------


## Taurel. . . .

Որպեսզի պատասխանենք այն հարցին , թե ինչքանով է հնարավոր 2009թ մարտի 1-ի միջոցառման վերածումը արյունահեղության, իմ կարծիքով անհրաժեշտ է սառը տրամաբանություն:

1. Նախ համաձայնվեք որ նոր սպանդ իշխանությանը պետք չէ, այսինքն եթե լինի երկու տարբերակ ՝ իշխանությունը չի ընտրի արյունահեղությունը… այս ենթադրությանը հիմք են ծառայում հետևյալ հանգամանքները՝ նախորդ մարտի1ը դեռ իշխանության կերակրափողում է, և հետո արջևում ԵԽԽՎ գարնանային նստաշրջանն է, որտեղ մեր վիճակը նախանձելի չէ…

2. Պետք է նկատել, որ այս մարտի մեկը էապես տարբերվում է նախորդից. 
2008 թ-ի մարտի 1-ին քաղաքապետարանի մոտ հավաքված ժողովրդի քաղաքական հասունությունը, հոգեկան վիճակը,  պոտենցիալը , նրանց սպասումները, հնարավոր զարգացումները իշխանությանը ստիպեցին կայացնել շութափույթ և իրենց գոյությունը պահմանելու համար, գուցե, միակ որոշումը… Եվ նույնիսկ այդ ծայրահեղ դրության ժամանակ իշխանությունը չհամարձակվեց կրակել օրը ցերեկով և սպասեց գիշերվան: Առանցքային տարբերությունը այն է որ 2008-ի մարտի մեկին ժողովուրդը պատրաստվում էր տևական զանգվածային միջոցառման և գիշերելու էր Քաղաքապետարանին հարող հրապարակում: Այս դեպքում իշխանությունը համոզված է որ սպասվող միջոցառումը չի վերածվելու նստացույցի և ավարտվելու է ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից նշված ժամին, այն է 20.00: 
 Եթե Քոչարյանական հիստերիկ ռեժիմը չհամարձակվեց օրը ցերեկով կրակ բացել, այն էլ հոգեվարգի պայմաններուն, Սերժիկի վախկոտ ռեժիմը , այս իրավիճակում առավել ևս դա չի անի…

Կա նաև մի 3-րդ կետ որի դեպքում հնարավոր է լինի ընդհարում: Եթե ժողովուրդը, դուրս գալով վերահսկողությունից,  սկսի սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ խախտել սահմանադրական կարգը , ենթադրենք պաշարի Ա.Ժ-ն:
Այս տարբերակը, սակայն, ես համարում եմ անիրականանալի, քանի որ մարտի մեկից հետո ժողովրդի դուխը չի հերիքի գնալ այդ քայլին/կվախենան/…

4.Մնում է մի հարց՝ եթե իշխանությունը չի վախենում այս հանրահավաքից/այստեղ ՉԻ ՎԱԽԵՆՈՒՄԸ-ը հարաբերական է/, ապա ինչու չի արտոնում այն՝ գործելով հերթական անօրինությունը… Իմ կարծիքով դա ունի մի նպատակ՝ վախեցնել ժողովրդին, ստիպել մտածել, որ սպասվում է նոր ջարդ, և դրանով հասնել նրան, որ ինչքան հնարավոր է քիչ մարդ մասնակցի միջոցառմանը…

Իմ դեպքում չստացվեց.

ԵՍ մարտի 1-ին ժամը 13:00-ին Ընկերներիս հետ լինելու եմ Մատենադարանի մոտ.............

հա ու մի բան էլ, եթե նույնիսկ սկսեք հերքել վերոշարադրվածը, մեկա գնալու եմ հանրահանաքին.... :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (17.02.2009), Chuk (17.02.2009), Mephistopheles (17.02.2009), murmushka (17.02.2009), Nareco (17.02.2009), Աբելյան (17.02.2009), Նորմարդ (17.02.2009), քաղաքացի (17.02.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> ժամանակավոր իշխանություն իրա ասած ձևով, որին լրիվ համաձայն եմ:
> դառնում ա Նախագահ ու արագ սկսում ա իշխանության թևերի իրական բաժանումը ու վերակազմաորումը: հետո իրա երաշխավորությամբ անցկացվում ա իրական ընտրություններ քաղաքական ուղղվածությունների/կուսակցություների միջև ու դուրս ա գալիս իրա պոստից ու եթե ուզում ա ընդհանուր հիմունքներով մասնակցում ա ռեալ իշխանական գործընթացներին:
> սահմանադրությունում կարծեմ չկա դրույթ, որ ինքը չի կարա հրաժարական տա: իսկ դրան պետք ա անմիջապես հետևեն նոր ընտրություններ:
> ինչում ՞ է ստեղ արտահայտվում Լևոնի սչ ստաբիլությունը


Ես դեմ չեմ որ ԼՏՊ-ն գա իշխանոթյան, կասեյի որ հիմնականում կողմ եմ. Բայց ամեն ինչ շնորքովա պետք անել, ի՞նչա նշանակում կգա գործը կանի կգնա, *հոմ իրա հոր դուքյանի կռեսլոն չի էտ աթոռը* :Angry2: 
_Այ որ ասեր, կգամ, մի սռոկ նոռմալ կկառավարեմ ու եթե հարմար գտնեմ երկրորդ անգամ էլ թեկնածությունս չեմ դնի_ :Wink:  :Hands Up:  այդ ժամանակ ես արդեն իր կողմնակիցը կլինեյի :Ok:  Կարծում եմ այս գրածիս շատերը կմիանան :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ես դեմ չեմ որ ԼՏՊ-ն գա իշխանոթյան, կասեյի որ հիմնականում կողմ եմ. Բայց ամեն ինչ շնորքովա պետք անել, ի՞նչա նշանակում կգա գործը կանի կգնա, *հոմ իրա հոր դուքյանի կռեսլոն չի էտ աթոռը*
> _Այ որ ասեր, կգամ, մի սռոկ նոռմալ կկառավարեմ ու եթե հարմար գտնեմ երկրորդ անգամ էլ թեկնածությունս չեմ դնի_ այդ ժամանակ ես արդեն իր կողմնակիցը կլինեյի Կարծում եմ այս գրածիս շատերը կմիանան


մեկը մյուսին չի հակասում  :Wink:

----------


## Ahik

> Իրականում, մի կողմից ինչպես նշեց Լյովը, տարօրինակ հարց ես տալիս: ոնց որ ասես, որ մյուս օրը գնալու եմ աշխատանքի տեղ ու պետիս ասեմ ինքը սխալ ա արել, իսկ դիմացինը ասի, բա որ աս "այ տվար, քեզ ինչ՞ ինչ եմ անում " ինչ՞ ես անելու էտ դեպքում  :
> կարծում եմ որ կարելի է պետին ասել, որ տվարը ինքն ա, եթե ինքը էտպես ա ընդունում աշխատանքային օրենսդրությամբ քեզ վերապահված իրավունքի իրականացման ռեակցիան:
> 
> եթե ես գնայի, ապա կաշխատեի դուրս պրծնել իրավիճակիից, օգնելով իմ հետ եղնողներին նույնը անել ու ամենակարևորը  կհիշեի կրակողի տվյալները այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ ինքը օրենքի առաջ, իսկ եթե դա հնարավոր չի, ապա իմ առաջ պատասխան չի տվել իրա արածի համար: ու հեչ կարևոր չի, թե ինքը հրաման ա կատարել՞ թե ինքնագործնեությամբ ա զվբաղվել:


Շնորհակալություն կոնկրետ պատասխանի համար, ու հուսով եմ գործը վերը նշվածին չի հասնի

----------


## Ahik

> մեկը մյուսին չի հակասում


Այսինքն :Xeloq: 
Համենայն դեպս ինձ համար վերը նշածս տարբերակը անընդունելի է :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այսինքն
> Համենայն դեպս ինձ համար վերը նշածս տարբերակը անընդունելի է


եթե գնա, նշանակում է՝ ավարտել է իր միսիան
եթե չգնա, նշանակում է՝ դեռ անելիքներ կան

----------


## Elmo

> եթե չգնա, նշանակում է՝ դեռ անելիքներ կան


Ինքնակամ հաստատ չի գնա: Հենց եկավ, ես պատրաստվելու եմ իրա դեմ պայքարել:

----------


## Լեո

> «ՓՈՔՐԻԿ ՄԱՏԵՆԱԴԱՐԱՆՑԻ՞»






> ...քաղաքապետարանը վերջապես բացատրեց, թե ինչու են մերժել ընդդիմության հայտը՝ 
> մարտի 1-ին ցույց անցկացնելու համար: Պարզվեց, որ Հյուսիսային պողոտան վտանգավոր է ցուցարարների համար, քանի որ այնտեղ շինարարությունը դեռ չի ավարտվել: Իսկ Մատենադարանի մոտ, ըստ քաղաքապետարանի, կիրակի օրը միջոցառում է նախատեսվում: Ենթադրվում է, որ այդ միջոցառումը կոչվելու է «Փոքրիկ մատենադարանցի»:


Առավոտ.ամ

----------


## Elmo

> Երեկ քաղաքապետարանը վերջապես բացատրեց, թե ինչու են մերժել ընդդիմության հայտը՝
> մարտի 1-ին ցույց անցկացնելու համար: Պարզվեց, որ Հյուսիսային պողոտան վտանգավոր է ցուցարարների համար, քանի որ այնտեղ շինարարությունը դեռ չի ավարտվել: Իսկ Մատենադարանի մոտ, ըստ քաղաքապետարանի, կիրակի օրը միջոցառում է նախատեսվում: Ենթադրվում է, որ այդ միջոցառումը կոչվելու է «Փոքրիկ մատենադարանցի»:


Ծաղրածուներ: Չնայած... Լևոնի դպրոցն ա էլի: Սաղ իրա աշակերտներն են, բա ի՞նչ եք ուզում:

----------


## Լեո

> Ծաղրածուներ: Չնայած... Լևոնի դպրոցն ա էլի: Սաղ իրա աշակերտներն են, բա ի՞նչ եք ուզում:


Ճիշտ ես, սա երկիր չէ :Angry2:  կրկես ա...

----------


## DVG

> Ճիշտ ես, սա երկիր չէ կրկես ա...



Ե՞՞՞՞՞րբ եք վերջացնելու "էս երկիրը երկիր չի" ու նմանատիպ արհատայտությունները… ախր երկիրը լավ էլ երկիր ա, մարդիկ են ահավոր, ժողովուրդն ա չհասունացած…

----------


## DVG

> Ե՞՞՞՞՞րբ եք վերջացնելու "էս երկիրը երկիր չի" ու նմանատիպ արհատայտությունները… ախր երկիրը լավ էլ երկիր ա, մարդիկ են ահավոր, ժողովուրդն ա չհասունացած…


Հենց էդ ժողովրդի պատճառով ա էս "ծաղկուն" երկիրը, ասած ձեզ, "անդունդը գլորվում"

----------


## Elmo

> Ե՞՞՞՞՞րբ եք վերջացնելու "էս երկիրը երկիր չի" ու նմանատիպ արհատայտությունները… ախր երկիրը լավ էլ երկիր ա, մարդիկ են ահավոր, ժողովուրդն ա չհասունացած…


Էդ արհայատությունը հենց տենց էլ նշանակում ա: Խի դու ի՞նչ  էիր կարծում:
Քո կարծիքով երկիրը՝ էդ ծառերն ու քարերն ե՞ն: Ծառը ոչ մի անգամ բյուջե չի թալանել, ոչ էլ ժայռն ա մեկի ջեբը պլան գցել, հետո բռնել տարել քաղմաս: Էդ հենց մարդիկ են տենց բաներ արել:




> Հենց էդ ժողովրդի պատճառով ա էս "ծաղկուն" երկիրը, ասած ձեզ, "անդունդը գլորվում"


Ժաղովրդի չէ: Մի քանի տասնյակ հարուստ ու անխելք անասունների:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2009), Մարկիզ (17.02.2009), Քամի (17.02.2009)

----------


## DVG

> Ժաղովրդի չէ: Մի քանի տասնյակ հարուստ ու անխելք անասունների:


Նեա, հենց ժողովրդի, հենց ժողովրդի անմտության պատճառով, եթե ժողովուրդը թողնում ա որ լինեն մի քանի տասնյակ հարուստ ու անխելք անասուններ, ինչպես դուք եք ասում, նշանակում ա ինքն էլ ա անասուն, ինքն էլ ա հիմար, պետք չի ամեն ինչ բարդել որոշ խմբի մարդկանց վրա, վերջիվերջո հենց էդ մի քանի տասնյակ անասունները ժողովրդի միջից են դուրս եկել…

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Նեա, հենց ժողովրդի, հենց ժողովրդի անմտության պատճառով, եթե ժողովուրդը թողնում ա որ լինեն մի քանի տասնյակ հարուստ ու անխելք անասուններ, ինչպես դուք եք ասում, նշանակում ա ինքն էլ ա անասուն, ինքն էլ ա հիմար, պետք չի ամեն ինչ բարդել որոշ խմբի մարդկանց վրա, վերջիվերջո հենց էդ մի քանի տասնյակ անասունները ժողովրդի միջից են դուրս եկել…


Հանրահավաքին մասնակցող մարդիկ այդ անմիտների շարքին չեն դասվում, հարգելի DVG:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Նեա, հենց ժողովրդի, հենց ժողովրդի անմտության պատճառով, եթե ժողովուրդը թողնում ա որ լինեն մի քանի տասնյակ հարուստ ու անխելք անասուններ, ինչպես *դուք* եք ասում, նշանակում ա ինքն էլ ա անասուն, ինքն էլ ա հիմար, պետք չի ամեն ինչ բարդել որոշ խմբի մարդկանց վրա, վերջիվերջո հենց էդ մի քանի տասնյակ անասունները ժողովրդի միջից են դուրս եկել…


Ես մի հոգի եմ, իմ հետ *դու*-ով խոսի:

Իսկ առհասարակ՝ հա, ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա որ սրանց իշխանություն ա տվել, բայց էնքանով ա մեղավոր, ինչքանով «օձ տաքացնողը»: Քվեաթերթիկի վրա գրված չի «ժողովրդի դահիճի ընտրական քվեաթերթիկ» ժողովուրդը կամ հավատով ա ձայն տալիս, կամ չիմանալով, կամ էլ իրա տեղն են ձայն տալիս: Ժողովրդի դյուրահավատությունը, անպաշտպանությունն ու անգրագիտությունը օգտագործելով դառնում են պաշտոնյա, հետո տզրուկի պես սկսում ժողովրդի արյունը խմել, քո նմաններն էլ ասում են ժողովուրդն ա մեղավոր:

Քեզ հարց տամ էլի:
Պատկերացրա 7 տարեկան երեխեն մի կտոր միս ձեռքին գնում ա գամփռ շան մոտ, որ կերակրի: Էս գամփռ շունն էլ միսը ուտում ա, երեխուն էլ հետը: Ո՞վ ա մեղավոր: Երեխե՞ն: Քո լոգիկայով որ դատեմ երեխեն ա մեղավոր, բայց ուզում եմ դու պատասխանես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ծաղրածուներ: Չնայած... Լևոնի դպրոցն ա էլի: Սաղ իրա աշակերտներն են, բա ի՞նչ եք ուզում:


Ապեր, պետք չի ամեն ինչ բարդել Լևոնի վրա… կարելի է մտածել Լևոնից առաջ սրբեր էին ֆռֆռում, Լևոնն էլ եկավ սաղին դարձրեց գող ու ավազակ… տեղը որ գալիս է մեր հազարամյա պատմությունից  ու մշակույթից ենք խոսում, ամբողջ Եվրոպային էլ հանում ծառը, բայց հենց ներկա վիճակից ենք խոսում, պարզվում է Լևոնը 8 տարվա մեջ մեր 7 հազարամյա կուլտուրան ջնջեց ու մեր համաշխարհային ինդուստրիան էլ փոշիացրեց…

----------

dvgray (17.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ե՞՞՞՞՞րբ եք վերջացնելու "էս երկիրը երկիր չի" ու նմանատիպ արհատայտությունները… ախր երկիրը լավ էլ երկիր ա, մարդիկ են ահավոր, ժողովուրդն ա չհասունացած…


Իմ կարծիքով երկիրն առանց ժողովրդի ոչինչ է, ու քանի դեռ այդ երկիրի մարդիկ ահավոր են (խոսքը մի խումբ տականքների մասին է), երկիրն էլ այդպիսին կլինի:

----------


## Elmo

> Ապեր, պետք չի ամեն ինչ բարդել Լևոնի վրա… կարելի է մտածել Լևոնից առաջ սրբեր էին ֆռֆռում, Լևոնն էլ եկավ սաղին դարձրեց գող ու ավազակ… տեղը որ գալիս է մեր հազարամյա պատմությունից  ու մշակույթից ենք խոսում, ամբողջ Եվրոպային էլ հանում ծառը, բայց հենց ներկա վիճակից ենք խոսում, պարզվում է Լևոնը 8 տարվա մեջ մեր 7 հազարամյա կուլտուրան ջնջեց ու մեր համաշխարհային ինդուստրիան էլ փոշիացրեց…


Հազարամյակներով սաղ տենց են եղել, որ հիմա մի բուռ ենք մնացել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հազարամյակներով *սաղ* տենց են եղել, որ հիմա մի բուռ ենք մնացել:


Լևոնի պե՞ս

----------


## voter

> Նեա, հենց ժողովրդի, հենց ժողովրդի անմտության պատճառով, եթե ժողովուրդը թողնում ա որ լինեն մի քանի տասնյակ հարուստ ու անխելք անասուններ, ինչպես դուք եք ասում, նշանակում ա ինքն էլ ա անասուն, ինքն էլ ա հիմար, պետք չի ամեն ինչ բարդել որոշ խմբի մարդկանց վրա, վերջիվերջո հենց էդ մի քանի տասնյակ անասունները ժողովրդի միջից են դուրս եկել…


Անկասկած ժողովրդի մոտ կա որոշակի ՄԵՆԹալիտետ, մնացած սովետական տարիներից - վերևվենուրում, էլիտաներում, որոշում են են մնացածը ենթարկվում է։

Բայց անիմաստ է պնդել, որ ժողովուրդը հնարավորություն է ունեցել ազատ արտահայտվելու ու ընտրություն կատարելու և սա իր ընտրությունն է։ 
Համարել վավեր արդյունքները ու պնդել, թե ժողովուրդը ընտրել է իր գլխին ապաշնորհ ու անասուն կառավարություն, առնվազն ինքնախաբեություն է...

Մարդիկ ուղղակի համակրեպվում են, որ ձյուն ա գալիս ջուրը ու կոյուղին սառում է, իսկ փողոցները չեն մաքրվում, քանի որ հնարավորություն չեն տեսնում հուսահատության մեջ են չգիտեն ինչ անել։

Հայաստանում անցկացված ընտրությունների «արդյունքների» հետ բոլորը համակերպվում են, քանի որ չգիտեն, թե ինչպես կարելի է ինչ որ բան փոխել։

Պետք է բացատրել մարդկանց, ինչ անել։ Բայց որ չասես խոսքի ազատությունը հաբՌՔածները ու ՍՍերժանտները սահմանափակում են, գիտեն, որ եթե ժողովուրդը սկսի շփվել արժեքավոր մտքեր կձևավորվեն, թե ինչպես գործել ու կազմակերպչական հարցերն էլ կմնա մի ղեկավար անձ լինի կարգավորի ու լուծի։
Այդ եղավ 1988ին երբ ժողովուրդը ազատ շփվելու հնարավորություն ուներ, որոշում կայացրեց Արցախը ազատագրել, իսկ Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեն կարողացավ կարգավորի ուղիները կանխորոշի ու գործունեությունը արդյունք տվեց։

Առօրյա իրավիճակում միայն հաբՌՔածներին ու ՍՍերժանտներին է հայտնի, թե իրենք ինչպես պիտի գործեն, իսկ ընդիմության գործուներության ծրագիր գոյություն չունի, դրա համար էլ ընդիմության համախոհների մոտ միայն քաոս է ստացվում - մեկ դարպաս են ջարդում ու ԱԺ նախագահ են ծեծում, մեկ ել բարիկադներ են սարքում Մյասնիկյանի արձանն են պաշտպանում, կարծես Երևան քաղաքի կենտրոնում ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏ կազմակերպելով երկրում ինչ որ բան պիտի կփոխվի։

Խիստ սահմանափակ մտածողությամբ ղեկավարներ ունենք ընդիմությունում, դրանից էլ դեռ ժողովրդի գլխին ապաշնորհ ու անասուն անձինք են իշխում, ավելի ճիշտ ՊԱՏԱՆԴ են պահում ժողովրդին, ժողովուրդն էլ այլընտրանքի բացակայությունից անում է այն ինչ իրեն պարտադրում են։

----------

Elmo (17.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Լևոնի պե՞ս


Ես կասեյի հակառակը՝ Լևոնն ա սաղի պես:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես կասեյի հակառակը՝ Լևոնն ա սաղի պես:


Ու եթե Լևոնը չի գնում սաղի մոտ, սաղն են գնում Լևոնի մոտ :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես կասեյի հակառակը՝ Լևոնն ա սաղի պես:


Elmo ջան, չեմ ուզում բանավեճը Լևոնի անձի մասին դարձնել, բայց համաձայնվի Լևոնը մեծ տրամաչափի *քաղաքական գործիչ* է, եթե դու կարողանաս այսօր Հայաստանում գտնել մի քաղաքական գործիչ որին կարելի է համեմատել նրա հետ, խնդրեմ անունը տաս… արի որոնման շառավիղը մի քիչ էլ մեծացնենք, ամբողջ նախկին սովետական տարածքում…

ես հասկանում եմ որ դուք Լևոնին տանել չեք կարողանում, դա ձեր գործն է, բայց եթե կարողանաք Հայաստանի սիրել ավելի քան Լևոնին եք ատում մենք էսօր սենց չէինք լինի… 

Elmo ջան, ինձ սխալ չհասկանաս, ես ձեզ չեմ մեղադրում, բայց արի ընդունենք որ Լևոնը միակ մարդն է որ կարողացավ ժողովրդի ակտիվ մասին արթնացնել (քնածը միշտ էլ քնելու է) ու էսօր մենք խոսում ենք հանրահավաքից, որից էս բաշիբուզուկները վերջապես վախենում են… էս հանրահավաքը օդի ջրի պես պետք է մեզ… հասկանում եմ ամեն հանրահավաքից հետո ասում են "էս էլ չեղավ", ուզում ենք մի անգամից իշխանափոխություն լինի… կաթիլ առ կաթիլ գրանդ կանիյոնի նման էդ ուղին պիտի փորվի (կարծում եմ սրա սռոկը չի վերջանա, բայց դե ես ընդհանրապես լավատես եմ)

----------

murmushka (17.02.2009), Հայկօ (17.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> եթե դու կարողանաս այսօր Հայաստանում գտնել մի քաղաքական գործիչ որին կարելի է համեմատել նրա հետ, խնդրեմ անունը տաս… արի որոնման շառավիղը մի քիչ էլ մեծացնենք, ամբողջ նախկին սովետական տարածքում…


Այսօր չեմ գտնի, բայց առաջ՝
Կարեն Դեմիրճյան , Վազգեն Սարգսյան
Իրանք շատ բան կարող էին անեին:

Հա հանրահավաքի անհրաժեշտությունը գիտակցում եմ ու ընդունում եմ: Արդեն գրել եմ, որ չնայած ամեն ինչի ես կողմ եմ:

----------

Ֆրեյա (17.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ե՞՞՞՞՞րբ եք վերջացնելու "էս երկիրը երկիր չի" ու նմանատիպ արհատայտությունները… ախր երկիրը լավ էլ երկիր ա, մարդիկ են ահավոր, ժողովուրդն ա չհասունացած…


Ստորագրում եմ, մենակ որոշ վերապահումով. ժողովրդի մի մասն ա չհասունացած: Իսկ մի մասը հասունացել ա ու էդ մասը մարտի 1-ին հանրահավաք է անելու  :Wink:

----------

Nareco (17.02.2009), Zangezur (17.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> ՊՐԵՍԿՈՏՆ ՈՒ ԿՈԼՈՒՄԲԻԵՆ ՄՏԱՀՈԳՎԱԾ ԵՆ
> 
> [18:59] 17 Փետրվարի, 2009
> 
> ՚Հայաստանի իշխանությունները պետք է ամբողջովին հարգեն հավաքների ազատության սկզբունքըՙ,- հայտարարում են Հայաստանի հարցով ԵԽԽՎ զեկուցողները:
> 
> Եվրոպայի խորհրդի Խորհրդարանական վեհաժողովի Հայաստանի վերաբերյալ համազեկուցողներ Ջոն Պրեսկոտը եւ Ժորժ Կոլոմբիյեն իրենց մտահոգությունն են հայտնել իշխանությունների 2009թ. մարտի 1-ին Երեւանի կենտրոնում Հայկական Ազգային Կոնգրեսին (ՀԱԿ) խաղաղ հանրահավաք կազմակերպել չթույլատրելու որոշման առիթով:
> 
> Նրանք ընդգծեցին, որ Վեհաժողովը տարբեր առիթներով կոչ է արել իշխանություններին ամբողջովին հարգել հավաքների ազատության սկզբունքը Հայաստանում եւանհարկի սահմանափակումներ չդնել ընդդիմության կողմից կազմակերպվող խաղաղ հավաքների վրա` հատկապես հավաքների համար հայցվող վայրերի հարցում:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Այսօր չեմ գտնի, բայց առաջ՝
> Կարեն Դեմիրճյան , Վազգեն Սարգսյան
> Իրանք շատ բան կարող էին անեին:
> 
> Հա հանրահավաքի անհրաժեշտությունը գիտակցում եմ ու ընդունում եմ: Արդեն գրել եմ, որ չնայած ամեն ինչի ես կողմ եմ:


լավվվվվ էլիիիի.... Վազգեն Սարգսյանը քաղաքական գործիչ...
դա արդեն նորություն էր...
Քաղաքական գործիչ ես ավելի շուտ կհամարեի այն մարդկանց, ովքեր նրան այն աշխարհ ուղարկեցին, իսկ հիմա շատ մեծ հաջողությամբ նրա անվան շուրջ սրբի, հերոսի, սպարապետի լուսապսակ են ստեղծում...
Գուցե սպարապետ է եղել, բայց ՈՉ քաղաքական գործիչ, քաղաքականությունը ենթադրում է դիպլոմատիա մեթոդներ, ոչ թե բռի ուժ ու տիրանիա

----------

Dragon (17.02.2009), Mephistopheles (17.02.2009), Աթեիստ (17.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ստորագրում եմ, մենակ որոշ վերապահումով. ժողովրդի մի մասն ա չհասունացած: Իսկ մի մասը հասունացել ա ու էդ մասը մարտի 1-ին հանրահավաք է անելու


Չուկ ջան, հասունացած ասելով՝ ի՞նչ նկատի ունեիր:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, հասունացած ասելով՝ ի՞նչ նկատի ունեիր:


Ընդամենը նույն ոճի պատասխան էի տալիս  :Jpit: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա յուրաքանչյուր կատակի մեջ կա ճշմարտության հատիկ, ու այո՛, ես պնդում եմ, որ քաղաքականապես հասունացած և քաղաքացիական գիտակցության տեսանկյունից հասունացած գրեթե բոլոր այն անձինք, ովքեր անձնական շահ (հիմնականում նյութական) չունեն ներկա իշխանություններից (այդպիսիք ժողովրիդ քանակի հետ համեմատած քիչ են), այսօր շարժման մեջ են, իսկ մարտի 1-ին նրանցից շատ-շատերը կլինեն հանրահավաքում  :Smile: 


Ի դեպ, մեկ լուր պատճենեմ Ազատություն ռադիոկայանի վեբ կայքից.



> «Հանրապետությունե կուսակցության ղեկավար Արամ Սարգսյանի լիազոր ներկայացուցիչ Արտակ Զեյնալյանը երեկ նամակ է ուղարկել Հայաստանի ոստիկանապետ Ալիկ Սարգսյանին` տեղեկացնելով, որ մարտի 1-ին ընդդիմությունը մոտ 6 ժամանոց հանրահավաք է անցկացնելու Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում, որին հետեւելու է նաեւ երթ:
> 
> Ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչը ոստիկանապետին տեղեկացրել է, որ զանգվածային հրապարակային միջոցառման նպատակը 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ի զոհերի հիշատակը հարգելն է, եւ խնդրել է երթի ու հանրահավաքի ընթացքում ապահովել հասարակական կարգը:
> 
> Արտակ Զեյնալյանը, ով ավելի վաղ միջոցառման մասին իրազեկում էր ներկայացրել նաեւ Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանին, ոստիկանապետ Ալիկ Սարգսյանին է ներկայացրել քաղաքապետարանին ներկայացված իրազեկման փաստաթղթերը` նշելով, որ սահմանված ժամկետում քաղաքապետարանից որեւէ արձագանք չի ստացել, ինչը «Ժողովներ, երթեր, հանրահավաքներ անցկացնելու մասինե օրենքի համաձայն հիմք է հանդիսանում հանրահավաքը նշված վայրում անցկացնելու համար:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ քաղաքապետարանը անցած շաբաթ արգելել էր Մատենադարանում կամ Հյուսիսային պողոտայում հանրահավաքի անցկացումը` պատճառաբանելով, թե մարտի 1-ին Մատենադարանում մշակութային միջոցառում է նախատեսված, իսկ Հյուսիսային պողոտայում շինարարական աշխատանքների պատճառով զանգվածային միջոցառման անցկացումը անվտանգ չէ:
> 
> «Ազատությունե ռադիոկայանի հետ զրույցում Արտակ Զեյնալյանը վերահաստատեց ընդդիմության տեսակետը` թե քաղաքապետարանը սահմանված ժամկետում չի տեղեկացրել միջոցառումն արգելելու մասին:
> ...


Ասեմ նաև, որ նման նամակներ են ուղարկվել նաև մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանին և Եվրոպական գերատեսչություններին, իսկ նամակներում նաև հիմնավորվում է, որ հանրահավաքը չթույլատրելը անօրինական որոշում է եղել, հետևաբար այն պարզապես պետք է անտեսվի:

----------


## Elmo

> Գուցե սպարապետ է եղել, բայց ՈՉ քաղաքական գործիչ, քաղաքականությունը ենթադրում է դիպլոմատիա մեթոդներ, ոչ թե բռի ուժ ու տիրանիա


Հայաստանին հենց տենց գործիչ էր պետք: Էդ ցիվիլ երկրներում ա դիպլոմատիա պետք: Հա իմիջայլոց դիպլոմատիան անում էր Դեմիրճյանը, իսկ Վազգենը պետք ա էս կռիսներին տրորեր, որ էսօր էսքան հաբռգած չլինեյին ու դառնային ահ ու սարսափ տարածողներ: Չթողեցին

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայաստանին հենց տենց գործիչ էր պետք: Էդ ցիվիլ երկրներում ա դիպլոմատիա պետք: Հա իմիջայլոց դիպլոմատիան անում էր Դեմիրճյանը, իսկ Վազգենը պետք ա էս կռիսներին տրորեր, որ էսօր էսքան հաբռգած չլինեյին ու դառնային ահ ու սարսափ տարածողներ: Չթողեցին


Elmo ջան, լրիվ ճիշտ է ասում, արի էս բանավեճը տեղափոխենք "Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործիչ"

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ընդամենը նույն ոճի պատասխան էի տալիս 
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա յուրաքանչյուր կատակի մեջ կա ճշմարտության հատիկ, ու այո՛, ես պնդում եմ, որ քաղաքականապես հասունացած և քաղաքացիական գիտակցության տեսանկյունից հասունացած գրեթե բոլոր այն անձինք, ովքեր անձնական շահ (հիմնականում նյութական) չունեն ներկա իշխանություններից (այդպիսիք ժողովրիդ քանակի հետ համեմատած քիչ են), այսօր շարժման մեջ են, իսկ մարտի 1-ին նրանցից շատ-շատերը կլինեն հանրահավաքում


Չուկ ջան, էտ շաաաաատ մեծ հարց ա, թե էտ մարդիկ քաղաքականապես հասունացած են, թե ուղղակի մոլորության մեջ են: Իսկ քո պնդումը իմ կարծիքով շատ հեռու է իրականությանը համապատասխանելուց: Ես միշտ աշխատում եմ խուսափել մարդուն որեւէ գնահատական տալ՝ ելնելով նրա քաղաքական հայացքներից, քանի որ էս դաշտը էնքան խառն ու խճճված ա, որ ոչ ոք չի կարող պնդել, որ ինքն է ճիշտը: Խնդրում եմ դու էլ գնահատականներից զերծ մնալ, քանի որ անձամբ իմ շրջապատում լիքը օրինակներ կան, որոնք ապացուցում են քո ասածի ոչ ճշմարտացի լինելը:

----------

Լուսաբեր (18.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, էտ շաաաաատ մեծ հարց ա, թե էտ մարդիկ քաղաքականապես հասունացած են, թե ուղղակի մոլորության մեջ են: Իսկ քո պնդումը իմ կարծիքով շատ հեռու է իրականությանը համապատասխանելուց: Ես միշտ աշխատում եմ խուսափել մարդուն որեւէ գնահատական տալ՝ ելնելով նրա քաղաքական հայացքներից, քանի որ էս դաշտը էնքան խառն ու խճճված ա, որ ոչ ոք չի կարող պնդել, որ ինքն է ճիշտը: Խնդրում եմ դու էլ գնահատականներից զերծ մնալ, քանի որ անձամբ իմ շրջապատում լիքը օրինակներ կան, որոնք ապացուցում են քո ասածի ոչ ճշմարտացի լինելը:


Մորֆ, ես իմ գնահատականը հստակ տվեցի ու կարող եմ կրկնել: Սխա՞լ եմ գնահատել, թե՞ ճիշտ, առանձին հարց է: Բայց ամենից հավանական է, որ ճիշտ: 

Ի դեպ գիտե՞ս, թե իմ գնահատանը քո տվածից ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում: Միայն պարզճակատությամբ: Որտև դու քո այս գրառման մեջ անուղղակի մոլորված անվանեցիր մի մեծ խումբ մարդկանց, թողնելով քո համար «կռուտիտի» տեղ, իսկ ես ուղղակի անկեղծ ու բաց ասեցի իմ տեսակետը: Ու գիտե՞ս, ինձ տվածդ քո առաջարկը՝ զերծ մնալ գնահատական տալուց, այս համատեքստում պարզ դեմագոգիա է  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ, ես իմ գնահատականը հստակ տվեցի ու կարող եմ կրկնել: Սխա՞լ եմ գնահատել, թե՞ ճիշտ, առանձին հարց է: Բայց ամենից հավանական է, որ ճիշտ: 
> 
> Ի դեպ գիտե՞ս, թե իմ գնահատանը քո տվածից ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում: Միայն պարզճակատությամբ: Որտև դու քո այս գրառման մեջ անուղղակի մոլորված անվանեցիր մի մեծ խումբ մարդկանց, թողնելով քո համար «կռուտիտի» տեղ, իսկ ես ուղղակի անկեղծ ու բաց ասեցի իմ տեսակետը: Ու գիտե՞ս, ինձ տվածդ քո առաջարկը՝ զերծ մնալ գնահատական տալուց, այս համատեքստում պարզ դեմագոգիա է


Իմ գրածի մեջ որտե՞ղ գնահատական տեսար :Shok: 
Դեռ դեմագոգիաից էլ խոսում ես:

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ գրածի մեջ որտե՞ղ գնահատական տեսար
> Դեռ դեմագոգիաից էլ խոսում ես:


Ահա այստեղ, Մորֆ ջան  :Wink: 



> Չուկ ջան, էտ շաաաաատ մեծ հարց ա, թե էտ մարդիկ քաղաքականապես հասունացած են, թե ուղղակի մոլորության մեջ են:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ահա այստեղ, Մորֆ ջան


Էտ գնահատական չէր, ու դու պետք է որ դա հասկանաիր:
Ես պարզապես ասել եմ, որ  *հարց է*, թե էտ մարդիկ.... 
Իմ ասածը հեռու է գնահատական լինելուց:

----------


## Chuk

> Էտ գնահատական չէր, ու դու պետք է որ դա հասկանաիր:
> Ես պարզապես ասել եմ, որ  *հարց է*, թե էտ մարդիկ.... 
> Իմ ասածը հեռու է գնահատական լինելուց:


Մորֆ, տուն-տունիկ չենք խաղում:
Արի վերլուծենք գրածդ:

_«Չուկ ջան, էտ շաաաաատ մեծ հարց ա, թե էտ մարդիկ քաղաքականապես հասունացած են, թե ուղղակի մոլորության մեջ են: Իսկ քո պնդումը իմ կարծիքով շատ հեռու է իրականությանը համապատասխանելուց:»_

Առաջին նախադասությունը ենթադրել է տալիս երկու վիճակ.
ա) քաղաքականապես հասունացած են
բ) ուղղակի մոլորության մեջ են

Ավելին, «շատ» բառը՝ իր բազմակի օգտագործված «ա» տառով հստակ ցույց է տալիս քո դիրքորոշում գնահատականը դրանցից մեկի օգտին, իսկ հաշվի առնելով որ իմ գրածին, իմ պնդմանը դեմ էիր գրում, ապա երկրորդի օգտին: Դա հաստատելու է գալիս հաջորդ նախադասությունդ, որտեղ ներկայացնում ես կարծիքդ, որ իմ պնդումը շատ հեռու է իրականությանը համապատասխանելուց:

Ոչ մի տրամաբանող մարդ այս գրվածը կարդալով ոչ մի վայրկյան չի կասկածի, որ քո կարծիքով մենք (այսինքն էդ մարդիկ) մոլորության մեջ են: Հիմա չխորանանք, որ քո կարծիքը, ի տարբերություն իմ պնդմանը, ոչ մի դրույթով չի կարող հիմնավորվել (ես իմ պնդումը կարող եմ հիմնավորել ու բազմիցս դա արել եմ ֆորումում), այլ խոսենք զուտ նրա մասին, որ այս համատեքստում որքան որ իմ պնդումն է գնահատական, նույնքան էլ քո կարծիքը:

Լա՞վ  :Smile:

----------


## Ahik

> եթե գնա, նշանակում է՝ ավարտել է իր միսիան
> եթե չգնա, նշանակում է՝ դեռ անելիքներ կան


Որ ասում եմ նախագահի նստավայրը ուզումա դարձնել իր հոր դուքյանըասում եք չէ 
Լավ, ով որ հին ՀՀՇ-ականա հասկացանք, բա մնացածդ ինչի՞ հույս ունեք. 
Հենա որ գալիսա ոնց ուզի նենց էլ անի, հենա սրանք էլ են տենց անում :Bad:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես դեմ չեմ որ ԼՏՊ-ն գա իշխանոթյան, կասեյի որ հիմնականում կողմ եմ. Բայց ամեն ինչ շնորքովա պետք անել, ի՞նչա նշանակում կգա գործը կանի կգնա, *հոմ իրա հոր դուքյանի կռեսլոն չի էտ աթոռը*
> _Այ որ ասեր, կգամ, մի սռոկ նոռմալ կկառավարեմ ու եթե հարմար գտնեմ երկրորդ անգամ էլ թեկնածությունս չեմ դնի_ այդ ժամանակ ես արդեն իր կողմնակիցը կլինեյի Կարծում եմ այս գրածիս շատերը կմիանան


Էլ բան չկա խոսալու, արդեն անիմաստ բաներից ե՞ք խոսում էս բաժնում` հոր դուքյան, մոր թումբան.. նախագահ ա, երբ կուզի, հրաժարական կտա: Հիմա ասենք` էդ մարդը ասում ա` գալիս եմ բռնապետությունից վերածեմ պետության ու գնամ, մի տարի կտևի, մի տարի կլինեմ նախագահ, հինգ տարի կտևի, հինգ տարի կնստեմ: Հիմա քո ասածը ի՞նչ ա. չես թողնո՞ւմ հրաժարական տա:

----------


## Ahik

> Էլ բան չկա խոսալու, արդեն անիմաստ բաներից ե՞ք խոսում էս բաժնում` հոր դուքյան, մոր թումբան.. նախագահ ա, երբ կուզի, հրաժարական կտա: Հիմա ասենք` էդ մարդը ասում ա` գալիս եմ բռնապետությունից վերածեմ պետության ու գնամ, մի տարի կտևի, մի տարի կլինեմ նախագահ, հինգ տարի կտևի, հինգ տարի կնստեմ: Հիմա քո ասածը ի՞նչ ա. չես թողնո՞ւմ հրաժարական տա:


Հաաաաաաաաա :Angry2: , չեմ ուզում որ ոչ ընտրվի, ոչ էլ հրաժարական տա. 
Կամ թող գա պաշտոնի, հինգ տարի ստաբիլ կառավարի ու թողնի պաշտոնը :Ok:

----------

Old (21.02.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Հաաաաաաաաա, *չեմ ուզում որ ոչ ընտրվի*, ոչ էլ հրաժարական տա. 
> Կամ թող գա պաշտոնի, հինգ տարի ստաբիլ կառավարի ու թողնի պաշտոնը


Էս կարմիր սմայլիդ իմաստը չհասկացա, մեկնաբանի: Մեկ էլ ուշադրություն դարձրու ընդգծածս հատվածներին, տես ինչ որ հակասությւոն տեսնո՞ւմ ես:



> *Ես դեմ չեմ որ ԼՏՊ-ն գա իշխանոթյան, կասեյի որ հիմնականում կողմ եմ*


Ու մի բան էլ. նախագահի աթոռը, ինչպես դու ես ասում, դուքյան չի, որ եթե ընտրվել ա, եթե հինգ տարի ա նախատեսված, էդքան էլ պետքա կառավարի: Եթե նախագահը տեսնում ա, որ այլևս անելիք չունի, եթե ավելի լավ թեկնածու ա տեսնում, կարող է հրաժարական տալ, սա հավալա չի, որ ասի` չեմ ուզում ես պպզեմ, դուք թռնեք. ստեղ ուզել-չուզել չկա, կա պետական շահ:

----------

Ambrosine (18.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Հաաաաաաաաա, չեմ ուզում որ ոչ ընտրվի, ոչ էլ հրաժարական տա. 
> Կամ թող գա պաշտոնի, հինգ տարի ստաբիլ կառավարի ու թողնի պաշտոնը


Ահիկ ջան, էս թեման սպառված ա: Երեք տարվա նախագահելու առաջարկ արվել ա կոնկրետ նկատառումներով, կոնկրետ պայմանների դեպքում, կոնկրետ համագործակցության ակնկալիքով ու դա եղել ա շատ ճիշտ որոշում, քայլ: Բայց այսօր այդպիսի խնդիր օրակարգում չկա, հետևաբար այս թեմային անդրադառնալու հարց էլ չկա:

Ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ, որ բոլորս էլ համակարծիք կլինենք, որ մեզ պետք են շատ հասարակ բաներ.
1. Կարողանալ ընտրել իշխանություն
2. Կարողանալ ընտրել նոր իշխանություն

Ավելի պարզեմ ասածս: Մեզ համար խիստ ցանկալի է  հասնել նոր ընտրությունների ու կարողանալ ժողովրդի կամքով ու քվեով ունենալ նոր նախագահ (կապ չունի, թե ով կլինի): Ու կարևոր է, որ նոր նախագահը չգնա հեղափոխության արդյունքում (որի համար կլինեին բավարար հիմքեր) ու որ զոռբայությամբ իր իշխանությունը չպահի հաջորդ ընտրություններում: Լավագույն տարբերակն է սահմանված ժամկետով կառավարումն ապա նոր ընտրությունների ժամանակ այլ թեկնածուի պարտվելը կամ էլ արդարացի հաղթանակ տանելը: Ընդունելի տարբերակ է ինքնակամ հրաժարական տալը՝ պետական շահից ելնելով, նոր ու արդար ընտրություններով նոր նախագահ ընտրելը:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, կրկնում եմ, բարձրացրածդ հարցը *սպառված է*, այն հիմա քննարկելը նշանակում է ուշադրությունը այս պահի համար իրապես կարևոր հարցերից շեղել:

----------

Kuk (18.02.2009), Norton (18.02.2009), Արշակ (18.02.2009)

----------


## Ahik

Մի անգամ ինքը արդեն հրաժարական տվելա, երկրորդը չեմ ուզում տեսնել. Երկրորդ անգամ հրաժարվելը, *ըստ ինձ*, արդեն ոչ-թե պետական շահի մասին մտածելու, երեխայական խաղ խաղալու տպավորությունա թողնում.

Կուկ ջան ես իմ խոսքերից հետ չեմ կանգնում. Ես ասում եմ կամ թող ընտրվի ու աշխատի պաշտոնի համար նախատեսված հինգ տարին, կամ թող չգա. 
Ինքը չի որոշելու լավ գործա արել, թե վատ :Ok:  Էտ արդեն մենք կորոշենք՝ ընտրողներս :Hands Up:

----------


## Kuk

> Մի անգամ ինքը արդեն հրաժարական տվելա, երկրորդը չեմ ուզում տեսնել. Երկրորդ անգամ հրաժարվելը, *ըստ ինձ*, արդեն ոչ-թե պետական շահի մասին մտածելու, երեխայական խաղ խաղալու տպավորությունա թողնում.
> 
> Կուկ ջան ես իմ խոսքերից հետ չեմ կանգնում. Ես ասում եմ կամ թող ընտրվի ու աշխատի պաշտոնի համար նախատեսված հինգ տարին, կամ թող չգա. 
> Ինքը չի որոշելու լավ գործա արել, թե վատ Էտ արդեն մենք կորոշենք՝ ընտրողներս


Ահիկ, մենք ընտրելու իրավունք ունենք, ունենք նաև հրաժարական պահանջելու իրավունք, ինքը ունի ընտրվելու իրավունք, ունի հրաժարական տալու իրավունք: Ստեղ քո ուզել-չուզելը ոչ մի դեր չի խաղում, անիմաստ ա ասելը. կներես, բայց սա ավելի երախայական խաղի տպավորություն ա թողնում, քան իր` երկրորդ անգամ հրաժարական տալը:

----------


## Norton

> Ահիկ, մենք ընտրելու իրավունք ունենք, ունենք նաև հրաժարական պահանջելու իրավունք, ինքը ունի ընտրվելու իրավունք, ունի հրաժարական տալու իրավունք: Ստեղ քո ուզել-չուզելը ոչ մի դեր չի խաղում, անիմաստ ա ասելը. կներես, բայց սա ավելի երախայական խաղի տպավորություն ա թողնում, քան իր` երկրորդ անգամ հրաժարական տալը:


Կուկ , բայց սենց բան կա, որ նախագահները հրաժարական են տալիս կամ քաղաքական ճգնաժամի պատճառով, կամ վատառողջության: Հիմա եթե չկա ոչ մեկը, ոչ մյուսը հրաժարական տալու իմաստը որնա: Ընտրողը նախագահ ա ընտրում 5 և ոչ 3 տարով ու առանց պատճառ հրաժարականը արդեն մանկապարտեզա: Ուրրիշ հարցա, որ իր նախագահ դառնալը երկրորդական է, դա դեռ հարց է ինքը նախագահ կդառնա՞, կամ արդյո՞ք ցանկություն կունենա դառնալ:
Հիմա ստեղ ձուկը ջրում բազառ ա գնում, հիմա ավելի կարևորա ընդհանուր շարժման հաղթանակը ու պետք չի էդքան ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացնել Լևոնի վրա:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ , բայց սենց բան կա, որ նախագահները հրաժարական են տալիս կամ քաղաքական ճգնաժամի պատճառով, կամ վատառողջության: Հիմա եթե չկա ոչ մեկը, ոչ մյուսը հրաժարական տալու իմաստը որնա: Ընտրողը նախագահ ա ընտրում 5 և ոչ 3 տարով ու առանց պատճառ հրաժարականը արդեն մանկապարտեզա: Ուրրիշ հարցա, որ իր նախագահ դառնալը երկրորդական է, դա դեռ հարց է ինքը նախագահ կդառնա՞, կամ արդյո՞ք ցանկություն կունենա դառնալ:
> Հիմա ստեղ ձուկը ջրում բազառ ա գնում, հիմա ավելի կարևորա ընդհանուր շարժման հաղթանակը ու պետք չի էդքան ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացնել Լևոնի վրա:


Էդ պարզ ա, որ պետքա պատճառ ունենա հրաժարականը, առանց պատճառ չի կարա լինի: Ու եթե հրաժարականը լինի պետության շահի համար, ընտրողները էդ կհասկանան, չեն ասի` մենք հինգ տարով ենք ընտրել, հինգ տարի նստի, թեկուզ պետությանը վնաս հասցնելու գնով:

----------


## Norton

> Էդ պարզ ա, որ պետքա պատճառ ունենա հրաժարականը, առանց պատճառ չի կարա լինի: Ու եթե հրաժարականը լինի պետության շահի համար, ընտրողները էդ կհասկանան, չեն ասի` մենք հինգ տարով ենք ընտրել, հինգ տարի նստի, թեկուզ պետությանը վնաս հասցնելու գնով:


Այսինքն, ի՞նչ էս հասկանում պետական շահի համար հրաժարական տալ արտահայտության տակ?Եթե նախօրոք ինքը հայտարարի , որ ասենք 3 տարուց հեռանալույա, դա որքանով կապված կլինի պետական շահի հետ, ոչ մի ձև` դա ուղղակի կլինի տունտունիկ ու ցույց կտա, որ ինքը լուրջ չի վերաբերվում այդ պաշտոնին և ըստ այդմ էլ արժանի չի դրան;

----------


## Chuk

> Այսինքն, ի՞նչ էս հասկանում պետական շահի համար հրաժարական տալ արտահայտության տակ?Եթե նախօրոք ինքը հայտարարի , որ ասենք 3 տարուց հեռանալույա, դա որքանով կապված կլինի պետական շահի հետ, ոչ մի ձև` դա ուղղակի կլինի տունտունիկ ու ցույց կտա, որ ինքը լուրջ չի վերաբերվում այդ պաշտոնին և ըստ այդմ էլ արժանի չի դրան;


Համ ասում եք, համ շարունակում:
Կրկնում եմ, օրակարգում էդպիսի հարց չկա, ուրի՞շ քննարկելու բան չկա՞, չեմ հասկանում:

Հա, ես էլ ասեմ, որ վատ կլինի, եթե ինքը նախագահ ընտրվի իսկ հետո ամիսը մեկ վարչապետ փոխվի: Ու շատ վատ կլինի, եթե իրա նախագահության ժամանակ Ազգային Ժողովը 4 անգամ ցրվի: 

Թեման էր՝ մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքը, որը նախատեսված է առաջին հերթին մարտի 1-ի զոհերի հիշատակը հարգելու ու հավաստելու համար, որ ոչինչ չի մոռացվել, որ չենք ճնշվել, որ պայքարը նույն ոգով շարունակվում է ու մտադիր չենք բոլոր անարդարություններն ու մնացած ամեն ինչը մարսել:

----------

Norton (18.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (18.02.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Այսինքն, ի՞նչ էս հասկանում պետական շահի համար հրաժարական տալ արտահայտության տակ?Եթե նախօրոք ինքը հայտարարի , որ ասենք 3 տարուց հեռանալույա, դա որքանով կապված կլինի պետական շահի հետ, ոչ մի ձև` դա ուղղակի կլինի տունտունիկ ու ցույց կտա, որ ինքը լուրջ չի վերաբերվում այդ պաշտոնին և ըստ այդմ էլ արժանի չի դրան;


Հիմա ցավոք մեր հասարակաության մեջ արմատացած ա անձերի խնդիրը. Լևոնի մի աչքը լավը չի, պետքա ինքը մեր նախագահը չլինի. ինքն էլ երեք տարում բռնապետությունը վերացնում ա, բայց մեկա վազգենմանուկյանական դեմքերը էլի ասում են` վատ ա, մի աչքը լավը չի, 96-ին կեղծել ա և այլն.. Ու քանի որ ինքն իր առաջ նպատակ ա դրել բռնապետության վերացումը, ժողովրդավարության հաստատումը, դրանք անում ա ու գնում ա. հիմա եթե տենց ա ասում` իրա իրավունքն ա, ուզում ես ընտրի, չես ուզում, մի ընտրի, լիքը դհոլներ և այլ տեսակի հաճախորդներ կան, խնդրեմ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ, տուն-տունիկ չենք խաղում:
> Արի վերլուծենք գրածդ:
> 
> _«Չուկ ջան, էտ շաաաաատ մեծ հարց ա, թե էտ մարդիկ քաղաքականապես հասունացած են, թե ուղղակի մոլորության մեջ են: Իսկ քո պնդումը իմ կարծիքով շատ հեռու է իրականությանը համապատասխանելուց:»_
> 
> Առաջին նախադասությունը ենթադրել է տալիս երկու վիճակ.
> ա) քաղաքականապես հասունացած են
> բ) ուղղակի մոլորության մեջ են
> 
> ...


Չուկ ջան քո պնդումը կայանում էր նրանում, որ շարժմանը չմասնակցողները քաղաքականապես հասունացած չեն, եթե մեր իշխանություններից շահ չունեն: Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ դա ըստ իս սխալ կարծիք է: Մասնավորապես իմ շրջապատում կան մարդիկ, ովքեր քաղաքականապես ինձնից ու քեզնից միասին վերցրած ավելի շատ են հասկանում, անցել են ե՛ւ լեւոնական, ե՛ւ սերժական ժամանակների թոհուբոհի միջով, ու ավելին, կառավարման ապարատի մասնիկ են եղել: Էսօր իրանք չեն մասնակցում էտ շարժմանը ու գտնում են, որ Սերժն ու Լեւոնը հավասար չարիք են էս ժողովրդի համար:
 Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա առաջին նախադասությանս, ապա նորից եմ ասում, որ ես դրանով ոչ մի գնահատական էլ չեմ տվել: Գուցե դու դրա մեջ գնահատական ես տեսել, քանի որ պարզապես այդպես ես ուզել: Նորից պատրաստ եմ կրկնել, որ ինձ համար շաաաաատ մեծ հարց ա, թե էտ մարդիկ քաղաքականապես հասունացած են, թե մոլորության մեջ են, քանի որ էս երկու տարբերակներից մեկի ճիշտ լինելը կարող է ապացուցվել միայն Լեւոնի իշխանության գալուց հետո: Հուսով եմ, որ էս հարցի պատասխանը ես երբեք չեմ իմանա:

----------

Old (21.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (18.02.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մասնավորապես իմ շրջապատում կան մարդիկ, ովքեր քաղաքականապես ինձնից ու քեզնից միասին վերցրած ավելի շատ են հասկանում, անցել են ե՛ւ լեւոնական, ե՛ւ սերժական ժամանակների թոհուբոհի միջով, ու ավելին, կառավարման ապարատի մասնիկ են եղել:


1. Էդ չափանիշ չի:




> Էսօր իրանք չեն մասնակցում էտ շարժմանը ու գտնում են, որ Սերժն ու Լեւոնը հավասար չարիք են էս ժողովրդի համար:


2. Ամեն մեկը ընտրում ու որոշում ա ինքն իր համար:




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա առաջին նախադասությանս, ապա նորից եմ ասում, որ ես դրանով ոչ մի գնահատական էլ չեմ տվել: Գուցե դու դրա մեջ գնահատական ես տեսել, քանի որ պարզապես այդպես ես ուզել:


3. Գնահատական տալ-չտալը նորմալ անհատի որոշման վրա չի կարող ազդել:




> Նորից պատրաստ եմ կրկնել, որ ինձ համար շաաաաատ մեծ հարց ա, թե էտ մարդիկ քաղաքականապես հասունացած են, թե մոլորության մեջ են


4. Իսկ եթե հաստատ իմանայիր, որ հասունացած են, ի՞նչ կարեիր:

----------


## Norton

> Համ ասում եք, համ շարունակում:
> Կրկնում եմ, օրակարգում էդպիսի հարց չկա, ուրի՞շ քննարկելու բան չկա՞, չեմ հասկանում:
> 
> Հա, ես էլ ասեմ, որ վատ կլինի, եթե ինքը նախագահ ընտրվի իսկ հետո ամիսը մեկ վարչապետ փոխվի: Ու շատ վատ կլինի, եթե իրա նախագահության ժամանակ Ազգային Ժողովը 4 անգամ ցրվի: 
> 
> Թեման էր՝ մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքը, որը նախատեսված է առաջին հերթին մարտի 1-ի զոհերի հիշատակը հարգելու ու հավաստելու համար, որ ոչինչ չի մոռացվել, որ չենք ճնշվել, որ պայքարը նույն ոգով շարունակվում է ու մտադիր չենք բոլոր անարդարություններն ու մնացած ամեն ինչը մարսել:


Չուկ, հա ասում ենք ու շարունակում, ուրեմն շարունակելու ինչ-որ բան համենայն դեպս կա, թեման լավ գիտեմ ինչի մասինա, բայց որ էդ տրամաբանությամբ գնանք այս թեմայի քննարկումների  90 տոկոսը , բուն մարտի 1 հանրահավաքի մասին չի:
Մնացած մասի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ:




> Հիմա ցավոք մեր հասարակաության մեջ արմատացած ա անձերի խնդիրը. Լևոնի մի աչքը լավը չի, պետքա ինքը մեր նախագահը չլինի. ինքն էլ երեք տարում բռնապետությունը վերացնում ա, բայց մեկա վազգենմանուկյանական դեմքերը էլի ասում են` վատ ա, մի աչքը լավը չի, 96-ին կեղծել ա և այլն.. Ու քանի որ ինքն իր առաջ նպատակ ա դրել բռնապետության վերացումը, ժողովրդավարության հաստատումը, դրանք անում ա ու գնում ա. հիմա եթե տենց ա ասում` իրա իրավունքն ա, ուզում ես ընտրի, չես ուզում, մի ընտրի, լիքը դհոլներ և այլ տեսակի հաճախորդներ կան, խնդրեմ:


Մենակ մի բան ժողովրդավարություն 3 տարում չեն հաստատում, նույնիսկ մեծ ցանկության դեպքում, ընդամենը կարող է խոսք գնալ ժողովրդավարության զարգացման համար լավ նախադրյալների ստեղծման մասին: 
Դհոլ-մհոլ չգիտեմ, բայց շարժման մեջ կան լիդերներ, որոնց կարելի է վստահել այդ պաշտոնը, իսկ ընդհանրապես ասեմ ես կողմ կլինեի նույնիսկ Սերժ Սարգսյանին, եթե ինքը արդար ընտրություններում հաղթեր ու ամենակարևորը մարտի 1 չլիներ:

----------


## Chuk

Մորֆ, ես իմ կարծիքը չփոխեցի, չհամոզեցիր, բայց այդ անիմաստ վեճը չերկարացնելու համար նորից չեմ փաստարկի, անդրադառնամ գրածիդ ուրիշ հատվածի:



> Չուկ ջան քո պնդումը կայանում էր նրանում, որ շարժմանը չմասնակցողները քաղաքականապես հասունացած չեն, եթե մեր իշխանություններից շահ չունեն:


Սա իմ պնդման ձևափոխված տարբերակն է:
Իմ ձևակերպումից հասկացվում է, որ ես պնդում եմ, որ շարժմանը չմասնակցողների *մեծ մասը* (այլ ոչ բոլորը) կամ քաղաքանապես հասուն չեն, կամ էլ քաղաքացիական գիտակցության առումով չեն հասունացել: Սա կարևոր պահ է: Քաղաքացիական գիտակցության անտեսումը ծայրեիծայր փոխում է իմ պնդման էությունը: Կան բազում մարդիկ, ովքեր քաղաքականությունից հրաշալի հասկանում են, բայց տարրական քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն ու քաղաքացիական վարք չունեն: Նա կարող է լիովին պատկերացնի իրավիճակը, բայց լուռ նայի, թե իր աչքի առաջ ինչպես է հակասահմանադրական բան տեղի ունենում, նա կարող է իմանալ, թե ինչ խմորումներ են ընթանում իշխանությունում, բայց մեղադրի հանրահավաք անցկացնողին իր անդորրը խախտելով երկիրն ապակայունացնելու համար և այլն: Նա կարող է հստակ ամեն ինչ վերլուծի, բայց չունենա բավական քաղացիական կամք դրա դեմ բողոքի ելնելու և իր իրավունքները պաշտպանելու և այլն:




> Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ դա ըստ իս սխալ կարծիք է: Մասնավորապես իմ շրջապատում կան մարդիկ, ովքեր քաղաքականապես ինձնից ու քեզնից միասին վերցրած ավելի շատ են հասկանում, անցել են ե՛ւ լեւոնական, ե՛ւ սերժական ժամանակների թոհուբոհի միջով, ու ավելին, կառավարման ապարատի մասնիկ են եղել: Էսօր իրանք չեն մասնակցում էտ շարժմանը ու գտնում են, որ Սերժն ու Լեւոնը հավասար չարիք են էս ժողովրդի համար:


Ես չեմ կարող քո ծանոթների մասին  միանշանակ կարծիք ունենալ, քանզի որպես մինիմում չգիտեմ նրանք ով են, չեմ ճանաչում: Բայց եթե իրենք չեն մասնակցում, քանի-որ գտնում են որ Սերժն ու Լևոնը հավասար չարիք են, ապա ես կարծում եմ, որ նրանք այն մարդկանցից են, ովքեր սխալամբ քաղաքականությունը պայմանավորում են անձանցով, իսկ ես այդ մտածելակերպը համարում եմ քաղաքականությունից չհասկանալ ու անգամ քաղաքացիական գիտակցությանը հատվածին չենք հասնում: Սակայն նորից եմ կրկնում, որ այս կարծիքս կոնկրետ այդ անձանց վերաբերյալ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ է, քանզի անգամ չգիտեմ թե նրանք ով են, չեմ ճանաչում այլ ելնում ընդամենը քո ասած մի նախադասությունից:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ, ես իմ կարծիքը չփոխեցի, չհամոզեցիր, բայց այդ անիմաստ վեճը չերկարացնելու համար նորից չեմ փաստարկի, անդրադառնամ գրածիդ ուրիշ հատվածի:
> 
> Սա իմ պնդման ձևափոխված տարբերակն է:
> Իմ ձևակերպումից հասկացվում է, որ ես պնդում եմ, որ շարժմանը չմասնակցողների *մեծ մասը* (այլ ոչ բոլորը) կամ քաղաքանապես հասուն չեն, կամ էլ քաղաքացիական գիտակցության առումով չեն հասունացել:


Ո՞նց ես չափել:



> Սա կարևոր պահ է: Քաղաքացիական գիտակցության անտեսումը ծայրեիծայր փոխում է իմ պնդման էությունը: Կան բազում մարդիկ, ովքեր քաղաքականությունից հրաշալի հասկանում են, բայց տարրական քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն ու քաղաքացիական վարք չունեն: Նա կարող է լիովին պատկերացնի իրավիճակը, բայց լուռ նայի, թե իր աչքի առաջ ինչպես է հակասահմանադրական բան տեղի ունենում, նա կարող է իմանալ, թե ինչ խմորումներ են ընթանում իշխանությունում, բայց մեղադրի հանրահավաք անցկացնողին իր անդորրը խախտելով երկիրն ապակայունացնելու համար և այլն: Նա կարող է հստակ ամեն ինչ վերլուծի, բայց չունենա բավական քաղացիական կամք դրա դեմ բողոքի ելնելու և իր իրավունքները պաշտպանելու և այլն:


1. Նախ եթե այդպես ա, ուրեմն «քաղաքականապես հասուն» տերմինը շատ անհաջող ես ընտրել, քանի որ չի արտացոլում վերեւիդ գրածը ու ավելի շատ մոտ է «քաղականությունից հասկացող» տերմինին: 
2.Գուցե այդ մարդիկ կարծում են, կամ համոզված են, որ ԼՏՊ-ի դեպքում ավելի վատ է լինելու:



> Ես չեմ կարող քո ծանոթների մասին  միանշանակ կարծիք ունենալ, քանզի որպես մինիմում չգիտեմ նրանք ով են, չեմ ճանաչում: Բայց եթե իրենք չեն մասնակցում, քանի-որ գտնում են որ Սերժն ու Լևոնը հավասար չարիք են, ապա ես կարծում եմ, որ նրանք այն մարդկանցից են, ովքեր սխալամբ քաղաքականությունը պայմանավորում են անձանցով, իսկ ես այդ մտածելակերպը համարում եմ քաղաքականությունից չհասկանալ ու անգամ քաղաքացիական գիտակցությանը հատվածին չենք հասնում: Սակայն նորից եմ կրկնում, որ այս կարծիքս կոնկրետ այդ անձանց վերաբերյալ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ է, քանզի անգամ չգիտեմ թե նրանք ով են, չեմ ճանաչում այլ ելնում ընդամենը քո ասած մի նախադասությունից:


Չու՛կ ջան, մեր երկրի քաղաքակնությունը միշտ էլ անձերով է պայմանավորված եղել. այդպես եղել է ե՛ւ ԼՏՊ-ի ժամանակ, ե՛ւ Քոչարյանի, ե՛ւ Սերժի: Դա ես վստահաբար եմ ասում: Ձեր շարքերում կանգնած իմ շատ ծանոթներ, ձեզ հետ են միայն այն պատճառով, որ իրենց մտերիմներին ու հարազատների որոշ պաշտոններ են խոստացվել: Ուստի կարծում եմ, որ քաղաքականությունը անձերի վրա կհենվի նաեւ ԼՏՊ-ի կրկին իշխանության գալու դեպքում: 
Էլի բան էի ուզում գրել, բայց մտքիցս թռավ :Xeloq: 
Մի խոսքով իրար չենք հասկանա...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> 4. Իսկ եթե հաստատ իմանայիր, որ հասունացած են, ի՞նչ կա*ր*եիր:


Ս, թե ն

----------


## Ambrosine

> իրենց մտերիմներին ու հարազատների որոշ պաշտոններ են խոստացվել


սուտ են ասում. ոչ ոք պաշտոն չի խոստացել, ուղղակի ասվել է, որ բոլորը ըստ արժանվույն կգնահատվեն

----------


## Chuk

> Ո՞նց ես չափել:


Պարզ դիտարկումներով  :Wink: 
Ընդ որում իմ և ուրիշների  :Smile: 



> Չու՛կ ջան, մեր երկրի քաղաքակնությունը միշտ էլ անձերով է պայմանավորված եղել. այդպես եղել է ե՛ւ ԼՏՊ-ի ժամանակ, ե՛ւ Քոչարյանի, ե՛ւ Սերժի: Դա ես վստահաբար եմ ասում: Ձեր շարքերում կանգնած իմ շատ ծանոթներ, ձեզ հետ են միայն այն պատճառով, որ իրենց մտերիմներին ու հարազատների որոշ պաշտոններ են խոստացվել: Ուստի կարծում եմ, որ քաղաքականությունը անձերի վրա կհենվի նաեւ ԼՏՊ-ի կրկին իշխանության գալու դեպքում: 
> Էլի բան էի ուզում գրել, բայց մտքիցս թռավ
> Մի խոսքով իրար չենք հասկանա...


Մորֆ ջան, այ հենց քո ու գուցե նաև ասածդ անձանց շնորհիվ է, որ այդպես են մտածում են շատերը ու այդպիսի կարգեր է հաստատվել:

Մեր շարժման կարևոր ձեռքբերումներից մեկը այդ գիտակցության փոփոխությանն ուղղված քայլերն ու արդյունքներն են, որն աստիճանաբար բերում է բաղձալի արդյունքին, որքան էլ որ ակամա փորձեք խանգարել դրան՝ չհասկանալու ու չգիտակցելու արդյունքում  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ս, թե ն


Ինչ կա*ն*եիր, իհարկե  :Smile: :

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ինչ կա*ն*եիր, իհարկե :


Մի քանի գրառում վերեւ արդեն պատասխանել եմ էդ հարցին :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ ջան, այ հենց քո ու գուցե նաև ասածդ անձանց շնորհիվ է, որ այդպես են մտածում են շատերը ու այդպիսի կարգեր է հաստատվել:
> 
> Մեր շարժման կարևոր ձեռքբերումներից մեկը այդ գիտակցության փոփոխությանն ուղղված քայլերն ու արդյունքներն են, որն աստիճանաբար բերում է բաղձալի արդյունքին, որքան էլ որ ակամա փորձեք խանգարել դրան՝ չհասկանալու ու չգիտակցելու արդյունքում


Ուրախ կլինեմ ապրել մի երկրում, որի քաղաքականությունը հենված կլինի ոչ թե անձերի, այլ գաղափարների վրա: Բայց ես չեմ հավատում, որ Լեւոնի՝  իշխանության գալու օրոք այդպես կլինի:  :Think: 

Մի հարց թեմայի վերաբերյալ.
Հիմա *ՀՀ օրենքներով* էտ հանրահավաքը ապօրինի՞ է լինելու:

----------


## Elmo

> Ուրախ կլինեմ ապրել մի երկրում, որի քաղաքականությունը հենված կլինի ոչ թե անձերի, այլ գաղափարների վրա: Բայց ես չեմ հավատում, որ Լեւոնի՝ իշխանության գալու օրոք այդպես կլինի:


Ճիշտ էլ անում ես, որ չես հավատում: Այդպես չի լինի, բայց Լևոնի իշխանության գալը կբերի նրան, որ մի քարացած հանցավոր կլան կոչնչանա: Հիմա տեղը ի՞նչ կառաջանա, դա ժամանակը ցույց կտա: Էլի կլան կառաջանա, դրան էլ պետք կլինի վերացնել, բայց դա արդեն ապագայի հարց ա: Էս պահին մի կրակոցով 2 նապաստակ սպանելը անհնար ա: Էս կլանը շատ հզոր ա ու խորը արմատներ ունի, նրան տապալելու համար դասական ոչ մի մեթոդ արդյունավետ չի:
Մնում ա մի տարբերակ՝ թույով հակաթույն ստանալ: Էն, որ կոբրայի թույնից կոբրայի կծած են բուժում, այ դրա նման մի բան ա ստացվում:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ճիշտ էլ անում ես, որ չես հավատում: Այդպես չի լինի, բայց Լևոնի իշխանության գալը կբերի նրան, որ մի քարացած հանցավոր կլան կոչնչանա: Հիմա տեղը ի՞նչ կառաջանա, դա ժամանակը ցույց կտա: Էլի կլան կառաջանա, դրան էլ պետք կլինի վերացնել, բայց դա արդեն ապագայի հարց ա: Էս պահին մի կրակոցով 2 նապաստակ սպանելը անհնար ա: Էս կլանը շատ հզոր ա ու խորը արմատներ ունի, նրան տապալելու համար դասական ոչ մի մեթոդ արդյունավետ չի:
> Մնում ա մի տարբերակ՝ թույով հակաթույն ստանալ: Էն, որ կոբրայի թույնից կոբրայի կծած են բուժում, այ դրա նման մի բան ա ստացվում:


Էլմո ջան, իմ կարծիքով ոչինչ չի խանգարի էս կլանի ներկայացուցիչներին վտանգի դեպքում փոխել քաղաքական հայացքները ու կանգնել Լեւոնի կողքին: Այսինքն եթե հանկարծ զգացին, որ իշխանափոխությունը անխուսափելի է, իրենց վազելով ծառայությունները կառաջարկեն Լեւոնին ու փոխարենը որոշակի երաշխիքներ կստանան, որ իրանց խաթրին կպնող չի լինելու:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, իմ կարծիքով ոչինչ չի խանգարի էս կլանի ներկայացուցիչներին վտանգի դեպքում փոխել քաղաքական հայացքները ու կանգնել Լեւոնի կողքին: Այսինքն եթե հանկարծ զգացին, որ իշխանափոխությունը անխուսափելի է, իրենց վազելով ծառայությունները կառաջարկեն Լեւոնին ու փոխարենը որոշակի երաշխիքներ կստանան, որ իրանց խաթրին կպնող չի լինելու:


Իրականում խանգարող բաներ ոչ թե կան, այլ շատ կան: Էդ բիզնեսմենները կարային կանգնեյին Լևոնի կողքը, եթե իրանց բիզնեսը ԽԼԱԾ չլիներ: Հիմա քեզ թվում ա որ գրզոն ու նեմեցը երկուսով կանգնելու են Լևոնի կողքը դրոշակ ծածանե՞ն: Էն վտարված ու ունեցվածքը կորցրածները հետ են գալու իրանց ունեցվածքի հետևից ու չեն մոռանալու խլողներին պատժեն:
Սրանք «կողմ փոխելու» տարբերակ չունեն: Դրա համար ել ատամներով աթոռ են պահում, ու սպանության գնով իշխանություն:

Էս կարդա հալա



> Ով որ մտածում է, թե Ծառուկյանները հարկերը թաքցնում են, հետո դրանով բարեգործություն անում, տիկին Ծառուկյանը դրան էլ հստակ պատասխան ունի. «Շատ էլ լավ ենք անում, եթե էդքան բանը բաշարում ենք, ուրեմն լավ ենք անում: Հարկ տամ, որ գնան «Մոնտե Կառլոյում» խաղա՞ն... Շատ կներեք, ես տալիս եմ անապահով խավին, մանկապարտեզներին, բուժօգնությանը, պետությանն էլ ինչքան տվելենք` հերիք ա...»:


 http://www.zhamanak.com/article/5831/

----------

Հայկօ (18.02.2009)

----------


## DVG

> ... Ժողովրդի դյուրահավատությունը, անպաշտպանությունն ու անգրագիտությունը ... 
> 
> Քեզ հարց տամ էլի:
> Պատկերացրա 7 տարեկան երեխեն մի կտոր միս ձեռքին գնում ա գամփռ շան մոտ, որ կերակրի: Էս գամփռ շունն էլ միսը ուտում ա, երեխուն էլ հետը: Ո՞վ ա մեղավոր: Երեխե՞ն: Քո լոգիկայով որ դատեմ երեխեն ա մեղավոր, բայց ուզում եմ դու պատասխանես:


Ցավոք սրտի 20+ տարիքի մարդկանց 65 տոկոսը, եթե ոչ ավել, 7 տարեկանի խելք էլ չունեն, ու դա արդեն անփոխելի ա, մեկա, իմացիր, ինչ արժանի մարդ էլ գա, նախարար կնշանակի իր մոտիկ ընկերոջը կամ հարևանի տղուն, այդ դա պետք ա փորձենք հանել, թե չե ընդդիմության արածը նմանվում ա ժամանակի անիմաստ վատնման: Խոսում, խոսում են, ոչնչի չեն հասնում, մի տարի ա ասում են հաղթելու ենք, հեսա հաղթելու ենք, մի քիչ էլ սպասեք, կհաղթենք... ամբողջ "սնահավատ" երիտասարդությանը /որոնք վերածվել են զոմբիների/ օգտագործում են իրենց նպատակների համար, դարձրել են մարիոնետներ, թելը ոնց պտտում են, նենց էլ շարժվում են: Վերջում /ճիշտ ա ես դա չեմ ուզի, բայց շատ հնարավոր ա/ բոլորին հնացած տիկնիկների նման գցեն տան մի հեռավոր անկյունը: Ես ոչ պաշտպանում եմ ներկայիս վարչակազմին, ոչ դեմ եմ կանգնում ընդդիմական առաջնորդներին, ոչ էլ իմ ասած երիտասարդությանը ցածրացնում եմ՝ նրանց համարելով անմիտներ, նրանցից շատերը շատ խելացի մարդիկ են, ուղղակի արտաքին ազդեցության պատճառով չեն կարողանում ցուցաբերել իրենց ընդունակությունները ճիշտ ուղով:

----------

Լուսաբեր (18.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ցավոք սրտի 20+ տարիքի մարդկանց 65 տոկոսը, եթե ոչ ավել, 7 տարեկանի խելք էլ չունեն, ու դա արդեն անփոխելի ա, մեկա, իմացիր, ինչ արժանի մարդ էլ գա, նախարար կնշանակի իր մոտիկ ընկերոջը կամ հարևանի տղուն


Նախ մեր ժողովուրդը ավելի խելացի ա, քան ասենք նույն ամենահարուստ ԱՄՆ -ի ժողովուրդը: Իսկ երկրորդ մասով՝ ես էլ գամ նախագահ իմ ծանոթին եմ նախարարա դնելու: Ես դեմ չեմ, բայց միայն մի դեպքում, եթե իմ կամ քո ծանոթը ոչ թե նախարար դառնալուն պես սկսի արնախմությամբ զբաղվել, այլ աշխատել:
Թող 10 աղբեր լինեն էս երկրի պաշտոյաները, թող սաղ ազգով տակով դառնան դեպուտատ ու նախարար, բայց թող գործ անեն, ոչ թէ տզրուկություն:

զոմբիացման համար՝ համաձայն չեմ: Ամեն մարդ ինքն ա ընտրում ինչ անի, ոչ ոք էլ իրա շահերից դուրս չի գործում: Մեկը երեզում ա արդար երկիր, մեկի հորոխպերն ա Լևոնի թիմակիցների մոտիկ ընկերը, կամ հենց թիմակիցը, մեկը պաշտոնի հույս ունի, մի ուրիշը պարզապես պարապ ա մնացել, մի ուրշն էլ ատում ա ներկա վարչակազմը:

----------

Լուսաբեր (18.02.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Ցավոք սրտի 20+ տարիքի մարդկանց 65 տոկոսը, եթե ոչ ավել, 7 տարեկանի խելք էլ չունեն*, ու դա արդեն անփոխելի ա, մեկա, իմացիր, ինչ արժանի մարդ էլ գա, նախարար կնշանակի իր մոտիկ ընկերոջը կամ հարևանի տղուն, այդ դա պետք ա փորձենք հանել, թե չե *ընդդիմության արածը նմանվում ա ժամանակի անիմաստ վատնման*: Խոսում, խոսում են, ոչնչի չեն հասնում, մի տարի ա ասում են հաղթելու ենք, հեսա հաղթելու ենք, մի քիչ էլ սպասեք, կհաղթենք... *ամբողջ "սնահավատ" երիտասարդությանը /որոնք վերածվել են զոմբիների/ օգտագործում են իրենց նպատակների համար, դարձրել են մարիոնետներ, թելը ոնց պտտում են, նենց էլ շարժվում են*: Վերջում /ճիշտ ա ես դա չեմ ուզի, բայց շատ հնարավոր ա/ բոլորին հնացած տիկնիկների նման գցեն տան մի հեռավոր անկյունը: Ես ոչ պաշտպանում եմ ներկայիս վարչակազմին, ոչ դեմ եմ կանգնում ընդդիմական առաջնորդներին, ոչ էլ իմ ասած երիտասարդությանը ցածրացնում եմ՝ նրանց համարելով անմիտներ, նրանցից շատերը շատ խելացի մարդիկ են, ուղղակի արտաքին ազդեցության պատճառով չեն կարողանում ցուցաբերել իրենց ընդունակությունները ճիշտ ուղով:


Անթրոպոլոգիայի հենասյուներից մեկն էլ բարբառեց...

Ընգե՛ր, էդ դու «18+» ես, դրա համար ե՞ս «20+»-ներին տենց մի աչքով նայում: Սենց որ գնա՝ մի երկու տարուց պատվավոր 65%- մեջ մտնելու մեծ շանսեր կունենաս: Հա, վայ, չէի տեսել, դու «ոչ ցածրացնում ես», ոչ էլ «դեմ կանգնում», ուղղակի բիրիք մի քանի հարյուր հազար մարդու մանկամիտ ես ասում, բայց դե դա երևի քո ոսկեղենիկ շուրթերի վրա գովեստ ա, չէ՞: Չնայած՝ մի տեղ ճիշտ ես. ընդդիմության կոնկրետ մի ներկայացուցչի՝ իմ արածը կոնկրետ մի դեպքում՝ քեզ հետ խոսելիս, նման ա ժամանակի անիմաստ վատնման: Չնայած՝ դու ոնց որ թե անդրշիրիմյան գիտությունների ու Եգիպտոսի մեծ գիտակ ես (համենայն դեպս՝ գիտես «սնահավատ» ու «զոմբի» բառերը), կարող ա՝ հետդ խոսելիս ինչ-որ բան, այնուամենայնիվ, սովորեմ: Բայց դու հլը որ աշխատի քո մարիոնետական թելերը ուրիշի ոտքերին չխճճել, հետո նոր զբաղվի քննադատությամբ: Ու մարդկանց մանկամիտ ասելուց առաջ լիքը մտածի:

Իսկ թե կոնկրետ էս մի տարվա ընթացքում ինչ ա արվել ու ինչ ա փոխվել, քեզ պատմելը անօգուտ ա, որովհետև ցանկության դեպքում կարող էիր էս բաժնում խելոք մարդկանց հազար անգամ նույն բանը գրածները մի քիչ կարդալ ու մտածել էդ մասին: Փոխարենը զոմբիի նման կրկնում ես նույն հայլուրական գոհարները, բառ առ բառ տաթևիկություն ես անում (հազար ներողություն), ու տենց էլ ոչ մի լուրջ բան չես գրում: Ապե՛ր, ուրեմն երբ ժեկից տեղեկանք կբերես, որ քսան տարեկանից մեծերի 65%-ը երկրորդ դասարանցու խելք ունի, ու որ դրանց մի մասն էլ քայլող դիակներ են, էդ ժամանակ կզրուցենք: Իսկ հիմա՝ հավես չկա խորանալու, ստեղ լավ՝ մի 30 էջ խորացած ա, սկզբից էդ կարդա, ասում են՝ ահագին հետաքրիր ա (նույնիսկ 7 տարեկանի խելք ունեցողի համար):

----------

Chuk (19.02.2009), Elmo (18.02.2009), Kuk (18.02.2009), murmushka (18.02.2009), Nareco (19.02.2009), Երվանդ (18.02.2009), Մարկիզ (19.02.2009), Քամի (19.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Իրականում խանգարող բաներ ոչ թե կան, այլ շատ կան: Էդ բիզնեսմենները կարային կանգնեյին Լևոնի կողքը, եթե իրանց բիզնեսը ԽԼԱԾ չլիներ: Հիմա քեզ թվում ա որ գրզոն ու նեմեցը երկուսով կանգնելու են Լևոնի կողքը դրոշակ ծածանե՞ն: Էն վտարված ու ունեցվածքը կորցրածները հետ են գալու իրանց ունեցվածքի հետևից ու չեն մոռանալու խլողներին պատժեն:
> Սրանք «կողմ փոխելու» տարբերակ չունեն: Դրա համար ել ատամներով աթոռ են պահում, ու սպանության գնով իշխանություն:


Ճիշտ ա ոչ բոլորը, բայց մի մասը կողմ փոխելու տարբերակ կունենան իմ կարծիքով: 
Ու մեկ էլ երբ սկսվի խլողներին պատժելու գործընթացը կատարյալ քաոս ու պատերազմ կլինի, ինչի հետեւանքները շատ աղետալի կարող են լինել՝ փակված գործարաններ, սեփականության վերաբաշխում: Մի կլանին կփոխարինի մյուսը ու ըստ էության ոչինչ չի փոխվի: Չնայած նույն բանը հիմա էս սրիկաներն են անում:Վոբշեմ տխուր ա մեր երկրի վիճակը: Նոր ուժ ա պետք: :Sad:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> ապեր, խաղաղ միտինգներից ու երթերից ինչի՞ է քո եղբայրը ահաբեկվում 
> 
> եթե խաղաղ միտինգից է ահաբեկվում, բա որ երկու հատ թուրք տանկով գա, ի՞նչ պիտի անի
> 
> Ապեր, փառք ու պատիվ մեր զինվորներին, որ սահմանի վրա են, բայց քո եղբոր սիրելի քաղաք, զինվորներին, այդ թվում քո եղբորը, մտցրել են մի քանի սադիստներ, որոնց դեմ էլ մենք մեր միտինգներով պայաքարում ենք: Միտինգ ենք անում, որ ունենաք պետություն, որտեղ սեփական զինվորը երբեք սեփական քաղաք զինված չի մտնի՝ սեփական ժողովրդից ահաբեկվելու համար: 
> 
> Զինվորներին պետք է սահմանի վրա ու զորապասերում պահել՝ թուրքին ահաբեկելու համար, ու ոչ թե սեփական ժողովդրից ահաբեկվելուց հետո վախը չափելու համար:





հասկացեք իշխանությունները թույլ չեն տա,որ խաղաղ միտինգներ ու երթեր լինի..հասկացեք նորից կոչ եք անում մարդկանց տանեք գցեք զենքի տակ?մի արեք նման բան,քանի որ ժողովուրդը անպաշտպանա,միթե այդքանը չհասկացաք?
ԱՊԵՐ ԵԹԵ ԴՈՒ ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄԵՍ ՄԱՐՏԻ 1 _ Ը  ԽԱՂԱՂ ԵՐԹ ՈՒ ՄԻՏԻՆԳԵՐ ՄԱՐԴԿԱՅԻՆ ԶՈՀԵՐՈՎ ՀԱՆԴԵՐՁ ՈՒՐԵՄՆ ,չգիտեմ էլ ինչ պատասխանեմ քեզ...
Խաղաղ երթեր էլ չի լինի միշտ խոչնդոտվելուա..Ես եթե հելնեմ միտինգ ովա իմ անվտանգության երաշխիք տվողը Լեվոն ձեր? :LOL:

----------


## Արտիստ

> հասկացեք իշխանությունները թույլ չեն տա,որ խաղաղ միտինգներ ու երթեր լինի..հասկացեք նորից կոչ եք անում մարդկանց տանեք գցեք զենքի տակ?մի արեք նման բան,քանի որ ժողովուրդը անպաշտպանա,միթե այդքանը չհասկացաք?
> ԱՊԵՐ ԵԹԵ ԴՈՒ ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄԵՍ ՄԱՐՏԻ 1 _ Ը  ԽԱՂԱՂ ԵՐԹ ՈՒ ՄԻՏԻՆԳԵՐ ՄԱՐԴԿԱՅԻՆ ԶՈՀԵՐՈՎ ՀԱՆԴԵՐՁ ՈՒՐԵՄՆ ,չգիտեմ էլ ինչ պատասխանեմ քեզ...
> Խաղաղ երթեր էլ չի լինի միշտ խոչնդոտվելուա..Ես եթե հելնեմ միտինգ ովա իմ անվտանգության երաշխիք տվողը Լեվոն ձեր?


Գրառումտ մի բան է ասում: Ինքդ վախենում, դողում ես սեփական իշխանությունների առջև: Վախի զգացումով էլ շարունակում ես ապրել, չէ, շարունակում ես գոյատևել: Դու պաշտշանություն ես խնդրում մեզնից? Խնդրեմ ես ինքս պատրաստ եմ, սակայն դու ինքդ չես ցանկանում ոչինչ անել այդ վախը հաղթահարելու համար: Դրանով իսկ արդեն հարցտ ծիծաղելի է անձամբ իմ համար: Ու խնդրում եմ կակ պՕ օբիչիյու գրառումս որպես վիրավորանք չընդունել, պարզապես մտածեք, նոր գրեք: 

Ամոթ է նման քաղաքացիներ ունենալը :Angry2:

----------

Chuk (19.02.2009), murmushka (18.02.2009), Տրիբուն (20.02.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

> Ես եթե հելնեմ միտինգ ովա իմ անվտանգության երաշխիք տվողը Լեվոն ձեր?


Ես քեզնից խնդրում եմ հարահավաքին հանկարծ ներկա չգտնվել:

Շնորհակալ եմ:

----------

Kuk (19.02.2009), murmushka (18.02.2009), Տրիբուն (20.02.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես եթե հելնեմ միտինգ ովա իմ անվտանգության երաշխիք տվողը Լեվոն ձեր?


Հարգելիս, մի անգամ էլ կրկնեմ արդեն թևավոր դարձած արտահայտությունն ու մի օրինակ բերեմ։
Արտահայտությունը - *երթեր ու ցույցեր անելը դա մեր քաղաքացիական իրավունքն է։*
Օրինակ` կառավարությունը որոշում է, որ Թումանյան փողոցով քայլող ամեն 13-րդին սնայպերը գլխից խփելու է։
Նորմալ քաղաքացիները կսկսեն բողոքել նման որոշման դեմ, այդ թվում նաև հենց Թումանյան փողոցում, իսկ քո նման մտածող քաղաքացին կսկսի շրջանցել Թումանյան փողոցը։

----------

Ahik (19.02.2009), Chuk (19.02.2009), Kuk (18.02.2009), REAL_ist (18.02.2009), Արտիստ (19.02.2009), Երվանդ (18.02.2009), Հայկօ (19.02.2009), Տրիբուն (20.02.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Շնորհակալություն, *Աթեիստ*: Կրկնեմ հաջորդ ավանդական արտահայտությունը. *քաղաքացու անվտանգության երաշխավորողը պետությունն է*: Այսինքն էն, ումից վախենում ես, *Bayern Munchen*: Տարօրինակ ա, չէ՞:

Անձնագիրդ բացիր, կարդա. վերջին էջի վրա գրված է. «ԱՆՁՆԱԳԻՐԸ ԿՐՈՂԻ ՀՈՎԱՆԱՎՈՐՆ Է ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ»:

----------

Kuk (18.02.2009), Աթեիստ (18.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի հարց թեմայի վերաբերյալ.
> Հիմա *ՀՀ օրենքներով* էտ հանրահավաքը ապօրինի՞ է լինելու:


Հենց այս թեմայում բազմիցս գրվել ա էդ մասին, մի հատ էլ ասեմ՝ ոչ:
Մանրամասների համար թերթիր թեմայի էջերը:




> Էլմո ջան, իմ կարծիքով ոչինչ չի խանգարի էս կլանի ներկայացուցիչներին վտանգի դեպքում փոխել քաղաքական հայացքները ու կանգնել Լեւոնի կողքին:


Տեսնում ես, էլի անձի խնդիր: Է թո՛ղ: Թող որ հիմիկվա կլանի մի շարք մարդիկ կանգնեն Լևոնի կողքին: Է  հետո՞: Կարևորը, որ նրանք աշխատեն օրենքի շրջանակներում ու ելնելով պետական ու ազգային շահից: Իսկ դրա համար պետք է ընդամենը պայմաններ ստեղծել: Պայմաններ ստեղծելու առաջին քայլը իշխանափոխության անհրաժեշտությունն է:




> Խոսում, խոսում են, ոչնչի չեն հասնում, մի տարի ա ասում են հաղթելու ենք, հեսա հաղթելու ենք, մի քիչ էլ սպասեք, կհաղթենք... ամբողջ "սնահավատ" երիտասարդությանը /որոնք վերածվել են զոմբիների/


Բայց լուրջ ճիշտ ա ասում էս մարդը... բավական դժվար ա մեր գործը, խոսում, խոսում ու խոսում ենք, իսկ դեռ մնում են մարդիկ, ովքեր ականջները փակած քթի տակով անցկացնում են ողջ խոսացածը (փաստարկված ու տրամաբանված) ու շարունակում են կրկնել ինչ-որ մի տեղ լսած անհեթեթությունը, որպես անհերքելի ճշմարտություն: Օ՜ֆ, է, իսկապես մեզ ընդդիմադիր հեռուստատեսություն է պետք, որպեսզի այս զոմբիներին վերջապես կարողանանք ուշքի բերել  :Sad: 






Ժող, նոր Շարմազանովի հարցազրույցն էի կարդում Ա1+-ում, ահա այն, ամբողջովին չմեջբերեմ: Ըստ էության Շարմազոնովի ասածը ցույց է տալիս միայն մի բան, որ մեր՝ ընդդիմության վճռականությունից ու Եվրոպաների բողոքներից հետո իշխանությունն արդեն ստիպված համակերպվել է, որ մարտի 1-ին անելու ենք հանրահավաք՝ Մատենադարանի մոտ: Չմոռանանք, որ հաճախ Շարմազանովին օգտագործում են որպես առաջին խոսափող: Սա արդեն իսկ լավ ա: Բայց ժող, իրա ասած մի նախադասությունն ինձ բացել ա, խելոք մարդկանց առաջարկում եմ վերլուծել  :Jpit: 



> Ես ակնկալում եմ, որ մարտի 1-ին կլինի հանրահավաք, քանի որ ՀՀ Սահմանադրությամբ եւ հավաքների մասին օրենքով կա դրա անհարժեշտությունը

----------

Nareco (19.02.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Չուկ, ոչ մի խելոք մարդ չի կարա էդ նախադասությունը վերլուծի :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հենց այս թեմայում բազմիցս գրվել ա էդ մասին, մի հատ էլ ասեմ՝ ոչ:


իրավական տեսանկյունից ապորինի է Չուկ ջան, կազմակերպելու համար էլ տուգանքա հասնում



> Ես ակնկալում եմ, որ մարտի 1-ին կլինի հանրահավաք, քանի որ ՀՀ Սահմանադրությամբ եւ հավաքների մասին օրենքով կա դրա անհարժեշտությունը


այ քեզ մտքի փայլատակում :Shok: օրենքով կա հանրահավաք անելու անհրաժեշտություն :Shok:

----------


## Chuk

> իրավական տեսանկյունից ապորինի է Չուկ ջան, կազմակերպելու համար էլ տուգանքա հասնում


Ռեալիստ ջան, իրազեկման մերժումը 72 ժամից ուշ ա եղել, հայտ ներկայացնողին քննարկման չեն կանչել, ներկայացված պատճառներն մտացածին են, հետևաբար ես հանգիստ հայտարարում եմ, որ քաղաքապետարանի որոշումը ապօրինի է: Լա՞վ:

----------


## REAL_ist

մանրամասներին ծանոթ չեմ, ուղղակի չարտոնված հանրահավաքը ապօրինի է դառնում, իսկ եթե չարտոնելը իր հերթին ապօրինի է, ուրեմն պարզա իրավական ուժ չի կարա ունենա ու ամեն ինչ օրինական է :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> մանրամասներին ծանոթ չեմ, ուղղակի չարտոնված հանրահավաքը ապօրինի է դառնում, իսկ եթե չարտոնելը իր հերթին ապօրինի է, ուրեմն պարզա իրավական ուժ չի կարա ունենա ու ամեն ինչ օրինական է


Էդ դեպքում քեզ էլ եմ խնդրում ծանոթանալ թեմայի գրառումներին  :Wink: 
Քաղաքապետարանի որոշումը իրավական ուժ չունի, դրա հիմնավորումները ու տեղեկացում այն մասին, որ հանարահավաքը կայանալու է հայտում նշված ձևով ուղարկվել են ոստիկանապետին, դեսպանատներին, եվրոապական կառույցներին:

----------


## REAL_ist

Չուկ ջան գրածներիցդ մենակ 72 ժամի ուշացումնա անվիճելի, եթե ուշեն որոշում կայացրել ուրեմն արտոնվածա անկախ ուշացված որոշումից, իսկ քննարկման մասնակցելը իրավունքնա դիմողի, հետևաբար պարտավոր չեն կանչեն, մերժման պատճառների հիմնավորված լինելն էլ նենց բանա, որ որոշում են համապատասխան մարմինները իրենց համոզմամբ, շաշ խախուտ մոմենտա էլի, չես կարա ասես հիմնավորված չի, հաստատ ձևական մի երկու բանով կհիմնավորեն
հա մեկել ետ ուշացնելը հաստատա?

ամեն դեպքում քաղաքական նենց իրավիճակա որ հաստատ աշխարհի ոչ մի երկրում նման պարագայում արտոնված չարտոնվախ լինելուն չեն նայում, դա 4–րդական հարցա

----------


## murmushka

Հանրահավաքը և երթը կայանալու են, անկախ ամեն ինչից, դա հստակ գիտեն բոլորը, դեռ անցած տարի մարտի 2-ին պարզ էր, որ մեկ տարի հետո յուրաքանչյուր հայ, անկախ իր քաղաքական հայացքներից, դուրս է գալու տնից, եթե նա դեմ է նման ոճրագործությունների, իսկ հանրահավաքի չարտոնելը ուղղակի մի միջոց է ոմանց վախեցնելու համար
միևնույն է 
Հանրահավաքը կայանալու !!!!!!!!
_քիչ մնաց մոռանայի ու մի փոքր չհոգեխանգարեի Ձեզ_
ու միևնույն է *ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ*

----------

Chuk (19.02.2009), Kuk (19.02.2009), Nareco (19.02.2009), Norton (19.02.2009), Արտիստ (19.02.2009), Տրիբուն (20.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան գրածներիցդ մենակ 72 ժամի ուշացումնա անվիճելի, եթե ուշեն որոշում կայացրել ուրեմն արտոնվածա անկախ ուշացված որոշումից, իսկ քննարկման մասնակցելը իրավունքնա դիմողի, հետևաբար պարտավոր չեն կանչեն, մերժման պատճառների հիմնավորված լինելն էլ նենց բանա, որ որոշում են համապատասխան մարմինները իրենց համոզմամբ, շաշ խախուտ մոմենտա էլի, չես կարա ասես հիմնավորված չի, հաստատ ձևական մի երկու բանով կհիմնավորեն
> հա մեկել ետ ուշացնելը հաստատա?
> 
> ամեն դեպքում քաղաքական նենց իրավիճակա որ հաստատ աշխարհի ոչ մի երկրում նման պարագայում արտոնված չարտոնվախ լինելուն չեն նայում, դա 4–րդական հարցա


Իրազեկողին *պետք է* քննարկմանը մասնակցելու հրավեր ուղարկվի, չի ուղարկվել:

Մերժման պատճառի մասին գրված չի եղել, հետո ասվել է, առանձին, որոշակի խոսակցություններից հետո, որ Մատենադարանի մոտ այդ օրն ուրիշ միջոցառում կա: Ընդդիմությունը պնդում է, որ որևէ գրանցված միջոցառում չի եղել մերժելու պահին ու ես հավատում եմ ընդդիմությանը:

Ժամանակի հաշվով ես ու դու ունենք ընդամենը ընդդիմությանը հավատալու կամ չհավատալու խնդիր, ես հավատում եմ, առավել ևս որ դրա հերքում իշխանության կողմից չեմ լսել: Կարող եմ նաև հավելել, որ Քաղաքապետարանի կայքում բավական ուշ է հայտնվել այդ հաղորդագրությունը:

----------


## REAL_ist

հրավեր չգիտեմ բայց բնականա որ տեղյակ պետքա պահեն երբ է կայանալու քննարկումը, որ գա իր շահերը պաշտպանի, աչկիս լռիվ իրանց տվե անցել են :Think: 
մերժման պատճառն էլ ասում եմ չե մի բան կհորինեն, պարզա ստեղ որ իրականում անօրինական, դրա վերաբերյալ երկու կարծիք չի կարող լինել, ուղղակի փաստացի օրինական  սարքած կլինեն, իմ ասածները թղթի վրա օրինական լինել չլինելուն էին վերաբերվում

----------


## Kuk

Ռեալիստ ջան, ներկա պահին ի՞նչ կարևոր ա` արտոնված ա, թե չէ: Որ էդ արտոնել չարտոնելուն նայենք, ամեն ինչ վերջացած կլինի, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում հանրահավաքը չարտոնել: Տեսնում ենք էլի, ոնց չեն արտոնում. մոռացել ե՞ս ինչ էին անում, մինչև վերջին րոպեները ասում էին չի կարելի, որ քիչ մարդ գար, վերջին պահին ասում էին` թույլ ենք տալիս: Բա որ ասում էին` տեղեկություն ունենք, իբր անկարգությւոններ են լինելու, հետո հանրահավաքը լինում էր, ոչ մի անկարգություն էր չէր լինում, բա ո՞ւր էին կորում էդ տեղեկությունները, կամ պետքա էդ սուտ ինֆորմացիա տվողները պատասխանատվության ենթարկվեին, կամ պետքա իրանք կանխած լինեին էդ անկարգությունները. դե երկրորդը բացառված ա, առաջինն էլ ա բացառված. անկարգություն հրահրողները հենց իրանք էին, որ միտինգից հետո ցուցարարներին ծեծում էին: Բա սուտ միջոցառումները, իբր զբաղված ա տվյալ տարածքը: ՀԻմա էլ ասում են` մարտի մեկին Մատենադարանի մոտ ուրիշ միջոցառում ա նախատեսված, էդ ի՞նչ միջոցառում պետքա լինի էդ սգո օրը, եթե կարա էդ օրը ինչ որ միջոցառում լինի, էդ պետքա լինի սգո միջոցառում, հակառակը պետքա իրանք թույլ չտային, դե եթե հենց էդ օրվա հետ կապված միջոցառում ա, էլ ինչի՞ միտինգը չեն արտոնում էն դեպքում, երբ բազմիցս ասվել ա, որ հարգվելու ա անմեղ զոհերի հիշատակը: մի խոսքով` հիմա իրանց նայող չկա, լինելու ա միտինգը` անկախ ամեն ինչից: Վերջ: Ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կուկ ջան գրել եմ կարծիքս էս հարցի շուրջ


> ամեն դեպքում քաղաքական նենց իրավիճակա որ հաստատ աշխարհի ոչ մի երկրում նման պարագայում արտոնված չարտոնվախ լինելուն չեն նայում, դա 4–րդական հարցա


ուղղակի հարց էր տվել մարդը օրինականա թե չե, ես էլ դրա վերաբերյալ եմ գրել, թղթի վրա, փաստացի օրինական լինելու վերաբերյալ :Wink:

----------

Kuk (19.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ռեալիստ ջան, ներկա պահին ի՞նչ կարևոր ա` արտոնված ա, թե չէ: Որ էդ արտոնել չարտոնելուն նայենք, ամեն ինչ վերջացած կլինի, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում հանրահավաքը չարտոնել: Տեսնում ենք էլի, ոնց չեն արտոնում. մոռացել ե՞ս ինչ էին անում, մինչև վերջին րոպեները ասում էին չի կարելի, որ քիչ մարդ գար, վերջին պահին ասում էին` թույլ ենք տալիս: Բա որ ասում էին` տեղեկություն ունենք, իբր անկարգությւոններ են լինելու, հետո հանրահավաքը լինում էր, ոչ մի անկարգություն էր չէր լինում, բա ո՞ւր էին կորում էդ տեղեկությունները, կամ պետքա էդ սուտ ինֆորմացիա տվողները պատասխանատվության ենթարկվեին, կամ պետքա իրանք կանխած լինեին էդ անկարգությունները. դե երկրորդը բացառված ա, առաջինն էլ ա բացառված. անկարգություն հրահրողները հենց իրանք էին, որ միտինգից հետո ցուցարարներին ծեծում էին: Բա սուտ միջոցառումները, իբր զբաղված ա տվյալ տարածքը: ՀԻմա էլ ասում են` մարտի մեկին Մատենադարանի մոտ ուրիշ միջոցառում ա նախատեսված, էդ ի՞նչ միջոցառում պետքա լինի էդ սգո օրը, եթե կարա էդ օրը ինչ որ միջոցառում լինի, էդ պետքա լինի սգո միջոցառում, հակառակը պետքա իրանք թույլ չտային, դե եթե հենց էդ օրվա հետ կապված միջոցառում ա, էլ ինչի՞ միտինգը չեն արտոնում էն դեպքում, երբ բազմիցս ասվել ա, որ հարգվելու ա անմեղ զոհերի հիշատակը: մի խոսքով` հիմա իրանց նայող չկա, լինելու ա միտինգը` անկախ ամեն ինչից: Վերջ: Ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա:


Էնքանով կապ ունի Կուկ ջան, որ էս բաժնի թեմաներից մեկում Չուկի հետ խոսակցություններից մեկում ասեցի, որ եթե օրենքը ապօրինի իշխանության կողմից է գրված ու իր շահերին է ծառայում,կարելի է անտեսել, իսկ ինքը չհամաձայնեց ինձ հետ: Դրա համար ես ուզում էի ճշտել էդ հանրահավաքը մեր ՀՀ կառավարության թեկուզ նկարած, թեկուզ անկապ ու չհիմնավորված օրենքներով ապօրինի է, թե ոչ:

----------


## Chuk

> որ եթե օրենքը ապօրինի իշխանության կողմից է գրված ու իր շահերին է ծառայում,կարելի է անտեսել, իսկ ինքը չհամաձայնեց ինձ հետ


Ի՞նչ  :Shok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բայց լուրջ ճիշտ ա ասում էս մարդը... բավական դժվար ա մեր գործը, խոսում, խոսում ու խոսում ենք, իսկ դեռ մնում են մարդիկ, ովքեր ականջները փակած քթի տակով անցկացնում են ողջ խոսացածը (փաստարկված ու տրամաբանված) ու շարունակում են կրկնել ինչ-որ մի տեղ լսած անհեթեթությունը, որպես անհերքելի ճշմարտություն: Օ՜ֆ, է, իսկապես մեզ ընդդիմադիր հեռուստատեսություն է պետք, որպեսզի այս զոմբիներին վերջապես կարողանանք ուշքի բերել


Ցանկացած  փաստ, ցանկացած ապացույց կարելի է սարքել ու հորինել: Ցանկացած սուտ լավ մտածելու դեպքում կարելի է այնպես հիմնավորել, որ դիմացինիդ մոտ կասկած չառաջանա: Դրա համար հմուտ մարդիկ են պետք ու այդպիսի մարդիկ կան: 
Իմ համար ձեր փաստերը դեռ ոչինչ չեն նշանակում, քանի որ էն, ինչ ակնհայտ ճշմարիտ ա թվում, հաճախ սուտ է լինում: Ու եթե ինչ որ մեկը համարձակվի ինձ զոմբի անվանել, ես իրա լեզուն կկտրեմ:
Ի՞նչ եք ստեղ իրար վիրավորում, զոմբի ու եսիմինչ անվանում: Մի ազգ եք, փոխանակ իրար թեւութիկունք լինեք ու համատեղ ինչ-որ լավ բան անեք, ընկել եք քաղաքական հայացքների համար կռիվ եք անում: Առաջարկում եմ երկու կողմերին էլ կոռռեկտ պահել ու իրար չվիրավորել, քանի որ դա նաեւ *ակումբի կանոնադրությամբ արգելվում է*(ու ոնց որ խաղտողներից մեկն էլ դու էս Չուկ):

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ի՞նչ


http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=19481&page=38

----------


## Elmo

Մի հարց էլի: Մի քանի օր առաջ շրջանում էի: Ոչ ոք չգիտեր մարտի 1 -ի հանրահավաքի մասին: Բայց բազմաթիվ մարդիկ հենց շրջաններից են գալիս: Ու ընդհանրապես Երևանում էլ ահագին մարդ կար, որոնք չգիտեին հանրահավաքի մասին, բայց ընդիմադիր հայացքներ ունեն: Ես ինտերնետ ունեմ, դրա համար էլ իրազեկված եմ, բայց բազմաթիվ մարդիկ զրկված են էդ հնարավորությունից: Հայլուրն էլ հաստատ կոչ չի անի գնալ, մասնակցել հանրահավաքին:

Իրազեկման համար ինչ որ բան արվու՞մ ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Ցանկացած  փաստ, ցանկացած ապացույց կարելի է սարքել ու հորինել: Ցանկացած սուտ լավ մտածելու դեպքում կարելի է այնպես հիմնավորել, որ դիմացինիդ մոտ կասկած չառաջանա: Դրա համար հմուտ մարդիկ են պետք ու այդպիսի մարդիկ կան: 
> Իմ համար ձեր փաստերը դեռ ոչինչ չեն նշանակում, քանի որ էն, ինչ ակնհայտ ճշմարիտ ա թվում, հաճախ սուտ է լինում: Ու եթե ինչ որ մեկը համարձակվի ինձ զոմբի անվանել, ես իրա լեզուն կկտրեմ:
> Ի՞նչ եք ստեղ իրար վիրավորում, զոմբի ու եսիմինչ անվանում: Մի ազգ եք, փոխանակ իրար թեւութիկունք լինեք ու համատեղ ինչ-որ լավ բան անեք, ընկել եք քաղաքական հայացքների համար կռիվ եք անում: Առաջարկում եմ երկու կողմերին էլ կոռռեկտ պահել ու իրար չվիրավորել, քանի որ դա նաեւ *ակումբի կանոնադրությամբ արգելվում է*(ու ոնց որ խաղտողներից մեկն էլ դու էս Չուկ):


Ահավոր ձևի չեմ սիրում, երբ ահա այսպես ինչ-որ մեկն իրեն «խաղաղության աղավնու» տեղ է դնում ու սկսում խոսել եղբայրությունից, ազգից, թևութիկունքից, պարկեշտությունից, կոռեկտությունից և չգիտեմ ինչից: Ուրեմն գիտցիր, որ հեչ կոռեկտ չէր լեզուն կտրելու մասին խոսելդ (առավել ևս, որ քեզ ոչ մեկը զոմբի չէր ասել), հեչ կոռեկտ չէր էս խոսակցության մեջ էսպես խցկվելդ ու թեմայից դուրս գրառման տեսքով նման բաներ գրելդ: Գիտցիր դա, իսկ հիմա անցնենք առաջ: Այո՛, կակնարկեմ ինչ-որ մեկի զոմբիության մասին, եթե ինքը անգամ զգուշացումներ ստանալուց հետո կմտնի էստեղ ու կսկսի զոմբի անվանել պայքարի ելած երիտասարդությանը ու իրեն թույլ կտա դրա մեծամասնության մասին վիրավորական արտահայտություններ, կրկնում եմ, բազմիցս զգուշացվելուց հետո: Ու կակնարկեմ ոչ թե նրա համար, որ նրան զոմբի եմ համարում, այլ զուտ նրա համար որ մի պահ շուռ գա, ու մտածի, որ ինչպես ինքն է անհեթեթություններ ասում, այնպես իրեն կարող են պատասխանել, որ ինչպես ինքը մեկի մասին մտածում է իբրև զոմբիի, էնպես իր մասին կարող են մտածել, ընդ որում՝ լուրջ մարդիկ:  Այսքանով այս զրույցն համարենք ավարտված՝ հուսալով, որ հաջորդ անգամները խաղաղության աղավնու դեր չես ստանձնի:



> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=19481&page=38


Նշվածդ հղումում չկար որևէ տեղ, որտեղ ես գրած/ասած լինեի այն, ինչի մասին գրել էիր նախորդ գրառմանը մեջ, որն իր հերթին առաջացրել էր իր վրդովմունքը: Պատկերացումները որպես հավաստի ներկայացնելը ճիշտ ուղի չէ, առավել ևս դա ինձ հիմք է տալիս մտածել այլ թեմաներով արածդ պնդումների մասին:



> Մի հարց էլի: Մի քանի օր առաջ շրջանում էի: Ոչ ոք չգիտեր մարտի 1 -ի հանրահավաքի մասին: Բայց բազմաթիվ մարդիկ հենց շրջաններից են գալիս: Ու ընդհանրապես Երևանում էլ ահագին մարդ կար, որոնք չգիտեին հանրահավաքի մասին, բայց ընդիմադիր հայացքներ ունեն: Ես ինտերնետ ունեմ, դրա համար էլ իրազեկված եմ, բայց բազմաթիվ մարդիկ զրկված են էդ հնարավորությունից: Հայլուրն էլ հաստատ կոչ չի անի գնալ, մասնակցել հանրահավաքին:
> 
> Իրազեկման համար ինչ որ բան արվու՞մ ա:


Վազգ, դեռ ակտիվ իրազեկման փուլը չի սկսվել, այսպես ասենք, գնում է պասիվ իրազեկման փուլ: Կարճ ժամանակ հետո, կարծում եմ, որ բոլորս ականատես կլինենք ակտիվ իրազեկմանը, իսկ բնակչության տեղեկացվածության մասին դատել կկարողանանք՝ տեսնելով խիստ բազմամարդ հանրահավաքը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ահավոր ձևի չեմ սիրում, երբ ահա այսպես ինչ-որ մեկն իրեն «խաղաղության աղավնու» տեղ է դնում ու սկսում խոսել եղբայրությունից, ազգից, թևութիկունքից, պարկեշտությունից, կոռեկտությունից և չգիտեմ ինչից: Ուրեմն գիտցիր, որ հեչ կոռեկտ չէր լեզուն կտրելու մասին խոսելդ (առավել ևս, որ քեզ ոչ մեկը զոմբի չէր ասել), հեչ կոռեկտ չէր էս խոսակցության մեջ էսպես խցկվելդ ու թեմայից դուրս գրառման տեսքով նման բաներ գրելդ: Գիտցիր դա, իսկ հիմա անցնենք առաջ: Այո՛, կակնարկեմ ինչ-որ մեկի զոմբիության մասին, եթե ինքը անգամ զգուշացումներ ստանալուց հետո կմտնի էստեղ ու կսկսի զոմբի անվանել պայքարի ելած երիտասարդությանը ու իրեն թույլ կտա դրա մեծամասնության մասին վիրավորական արտահայտություններ, կրկնում եմ, բազմիցս զգուշացվելուց հետո: Ու կակնարկեմ ոչ թե նրա համար, որ նրան զոմբի եմ համարում, այլ զուտ նրա համար որ մի պահ շուռ գա, ու մտածի, որ ինչպես ինքն է անհեթեթություններ ասում, այնպես իրեն կարող են պատասխանել, որ ինչպես ինքը մեկի մասին մտածում է իբրև զոմբիի, էնպես իր մասին կարող են մտածել, ընդ որում՝ լուրջ մարդիկ:  Այսքանով այս զրույցն համարենք ավարտված՝ հուսալով, որ հաջորդ անգամները խաղաղության աղավնու դեր չես ստանձնի:


Եթե ինքը սխալ բան ա ասել, էտ չի նշանակում, որ դու էլ նման ոգով պիտի շարունակես ու նույն սխալը թույլ տաս: Եթե իրան ասելու բան ունես, ասա ու մնացածին մի կպի: Ես երբեք ոչ մեկին իր քաղաքական հայացքների համար չեմ վիրավորել ու անհարկի բաներ չեմ ասել ու նույնը պահանջում եմ իմ նկատմաբ: 
Ես խաղաղության աղավնու դեր չէի ստանձնել ու ճիշտն էի ասում: Ես երկու կողմեր էլ լիքը բարեկամներ, ընկերներ ու ծանոթներ ունեմ: Դրա համար էլ ընդհանուր հայտարարություններ անելը ու սխալ եմ համարում ու անթույլատրելի: Եթե հարց ունեք պարզելու, իրար հետ պարզեք:




> Նշվածդ հղումում չկար որևէ տեղ, որտեղ ես գրած/ասած լինեի այն, ինչի մասին գրել էիր նախորդ գրառմանը մեջ, որն իր հերթին առաջացրել էր իր վրդովմունքը: Պատկերացումները որպես հավաստի ներկայացնելը ճիշտ ուղի չէ, առավել ևս դա ինձ հիմք է տալիս մտածել այլ թեմաներով արածդ պնդումների մասին:


Դե ուրեմն հարց. դու համաձա՞յն էիր իմ տեսակետի հետ:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե ինքը սխալ բան ա ասել, էտ չի նշանակում, որ դու էլ նման ոգով պիտի շարունակես ու նույն սխալը թույլ տաս: Եթե իրան ասելու բան ունես, ասա ու մնացածին մի կպի: Ես երբեք ոչ մեկին իր քաղաքական հայացքների համար չեմ վիրավորել ու անհարկի բաներ չեմ ասել ու նույնը պահանջում եմ իմ նկատմաբ: 
> Ես խաղաղության աղավնու դեր չէի ստանձնել ու ճիշտն էի ասում: Ես երկու կողմեր էլ լիքը բարեկամներ, ընկերներ ու ծանոթներ ունեմ: Դրա համար էլ ընդհանուր հայտարարություններ անելը ու սխալ եմ համարում ու անթույլատրելի: Եթե հարց ունեք պարզելու, իրար հետ պարզեք:


Կատակով այսպես ասեմ, եթե ինքդ քո վրա էլ ես վերցրել, դա ինչ-որ բան նշանակում է: Սակայն, իրականում իմ ասածը եղել է զուտ «զոմբիի» մասին խոսողների մասին, ովքեր կրկնում են ինչ-որ տեղից (պիտի որ դու էլ իմանաս թե որտեղից) լսած հաճարեղագույն տխմար արտահայտությունը: Իսկ սա դեմագոգիա է, երբ ինքդ պարզում ես քո հարաբերությունները (լեզուն կտրել, բան-ման, ու շնորհակալ եղիր որ էդ մտքին չեմ արձագանքում), բայց պահանջում դա չանել մյուսներից: Այո՛, լավ չի, որ այս հունով է գնացել խոսակցությունը: Շատ վատ է: Բայց դա դեռ քեզ հիմք չէր տալիս այս կերպ այս խոսակցության մեջ խցկվելու ու թեմայից դուրս եղբայրությունից ու թևութիկունք լինելուց խոսելու, էն էլ էն դեպքում, որ անկախ այս թեմայում գրածների իմ ու DVG-ի հարաբերությունները կարելի է համարել բարեկամական ու քո գրածը առնվազն անտեղի ու ոչ կոռեկտ էր:




> Դե ուրեմն հարց. դու համաձա՞յն էիր իմ տեսակետի հետ:


Ո՛չ, համաձայն չեմ: Ու ոչ էլ համաձայն եմ:
Անօրինական օրենքի հետ պետք է հաշվի նստել խոհեմության սահմաններում, իսկ ամեն ինչ անել, այն շտկելու համար: Սա այսպես արագ զրույց չի: 
Ընդամենը կարող եմ մի բան ասել այս պահին, որ ճիշտ չէր իմ անունից այդպիսի պնդում դնել:

----------


## REAL_ist

բայց լավ եք ասում անօրինական օրենք :LOL:  մեր օրենքը լռիվ օրինականա, ուղղակի կիրառումնա սխալ

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Կատակով այսպես ասեմ, եթե ինքդ քո վրա էլ ես վերցրել, դա ինչ-որ բան նշանակում է: Սակայն, իրականում իմ ասածը եղել է զուտ «զոմբիի» մասին խոսողների մասին, ովքեր կրկնում են ինչ-որ տեղից (պիտի որ դու էլ իմանաս թե որտեղից) լսած հաճարեղագույն տխմար արտահայտությունը: Իսկ սա դեմագոգիա է, երբ ինքդ պարզում ես քո հարաբերությունները (լեզուն կտրել, բան-ման, ու շնորհակալ եղիր որ էդ մտքին չեմ արձագանքում), բայց պահանջում դա չանել մյուսներից: Այո՛, լավ չի, որ այս հունով է գնացել խոսակցությունը: Շատ վատ է: Բայց դա դեռ քեզ հիմք չէր տալիս այս կերպ այս խոսակցության մեջ խցկվելու ու թեմայից դուրս եղբայրությունից ու թևութիկունք լինելուց խոսելու, էն էլ էն դեպքում, որ անկախ այս թեմայում գրածների իմ ու DVG-ի հարաբերությունները կարելի է համարել բարեկամական ու քո գրածը առնվազն անտեղի ու ոչ կոռեկտ էր:
> Չուկ ջան, ես չեմ ասել, որ դուք ձեր հարաբերությունները չպարզեք, այլ ասել եմ, որ պարզելիս մյուսներին չկպնեք: 
> Եթե մենակ զոմբի ասողների նկատի ունեիր, այդպես էլ գրեիր, որ էսքան խոսակցության պատճառ չդառնա: 
> Խոսակցությանս խառնվելը կոռեկտ էր ու տեղին ու իմ ասածների տակ ես նորից ստորագրում եմ: Ես կարծում էի, որ ֆուրումում քննարկումներին կարող են մասնակցել բոլորը, ի՞նչ մեջ ընկնելու մասին ա խոսքը:





> լեզուն կտրել, բան-ման, ու շնորհակալ եղիր որ էդ մտքին չեմ արձագանքում
> Ո՛չ, համաձայն չեմ: Ու ոչ էլ համաձայն եմ:


Շնորհակալ եմ, բայց ոչ նրա համար, որ վախենում եմ արձագանքիցդ կամ մտածում եմ սխալ եմ արել, ընդհակառակը, պատրաստ եմ նորից կրկկնել ասած, այլ նրա համար, որ չեմ ուզում, որ էս խոսակցությունը երկարի: Ես լավ մարդկանց հետ սիրում եմ բանավիճել, այլ ոչ թե վիճել: :Wink:  



> Անօրինական օրենքի հետ պետք է հաշվի նստել խոհեմության սահմաններում, իսկ ամեն ինչ անել, այն շտկելու համար: Սա այսպես արագ զրույց չի: 
> Ընդամենը կարող եմ մի բան ասել այս պահին, որ ճիշտ չէր իմ անունից այդպիսի պնդում դնել:


Դե ես իմ կարծիքն եմ գրել, ու փաստորեն էտ կարծիքս ճիշտ էր:

----------


## DVG

> Անթրոպոլոգիայի հենասյուներից մեկն էլ բարբառեց...
> 
> Ընգե՛ր, էդ դու «18+» ես, դրա համար ե՞ս «20+»-ներին տենց մի աչքով նայում: Սենց որ գնա՝ մի երկու տարուց պատվավոր 65%- մեջ մտնելու մեծ շանսեր կունենաս: Հա, վայ, չէի տեսել, դու «ոչ ցածրացնում ես», ոչ էլ «դեմ կանգնում», ուղղակի բիրիք մի քանի հարյուր հազար մարդու մանկամիտ ես ասում, բայց դե դա երևի քո ոսկեղենիկ շուրթերի վրա գովեստ ա, չէ՞: Չնայած՝ մի տեղ ճիշտ ես. ընդդիմության կոնկրետ մի ներկայացուցչի՝ իմ արածը կոնկրետ մի դեպքում՝ քեզ հետ խոսելիս, նման ա ժամանակի անիմաստ վատնման: Չնայած՝ դու ոնց որ թե անդրշիրիմյան գիտությունների ու Եգիպտոսի մեծ գիտակ ես (համենայն դեպս՝ գիտես «սնահավատ» ու «զոմբի» բառերը), կարող ա՝ հետդ խոսելիս ինչ-որ բան, այնուամենայնիվ, սովորեմ: Բայց դու հլը որ աշխատի քո մարիոնետական թելերը ուրիշի ոտքերին չխճճել, հետո նոր զբաղվի քննադատությամբ: Ու մարդկանց մանկամիտ ասելուց առաջ լիքը մտածի:
> 
> Իսկ թե կոնկրետ էս մի տարվա ընթացքում ինչ ա արվել ու ինչ ա փոխվել, քեզ պատմելը անօգուտ ա, որովհետև ցանկության դեպքում կարող էիր էս բաժնում խելոք մարդկանց հազար անգամ նույն բանը գրածները մի քիչ կարդալ ու մտածել էդ մասին: Փոխարենը զոմբիի նման կրկնում ես նույն հայլուրական գոհարները, բառ առ բառ տաթևիկություն ես անում (հազար ներողություն), ու տենց էլ ոչ մի լուրջ բան չես գրում: Ապե՛ր, ուրեմն երբ ժեկից տեղեկանք կբերես, որ քսան տարեկանից մեծերի 65%-ը երկրորդ դասարանցու խելք ունի, ու որ դրանց մի մասն էլ քայլող դիակներ են, էդ ժամանակ կզրուցենք: Իսկ հիմա՝ հավես չկա խորանալու, ստեղ լավ՝ մի 30 էջ խորացած ա, սկզբից էդ կարդա, ասում են՝ ահագին հետաքրիր ա (նույնիսկ 7 տարեկանի խելք ունեցողի համար):


Մեծ հաճույքով կպատասխանեի էս տողերին, եթե դրանցում որևէ միտք լիներ, ցավոք սրտի անկապ փիլիսոփայական, սարկազմով լեցուն բլթոցներ են: Բլթոցներ, որ նման են շաաատ խելոք մտքերի, բայց իրականում ուղղակի ծիծաղ են առաջացնում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

> բայց լավ եք ասում անօրինական օրենք մեր օրենքը լռիվ օրինականա, ուղղակի կիրառումնա սխալ


*REAL_ist*, ես իրավաբան չեմ ու ինձ բոլորովին չի հետաքրքրում իրավաբանական տերմինալոգիան ու այնքան էլ ճիշտ չեմ համարում բոլոր նման դեպքերում քո «շտկումները»: Անօրինական օրենք ասելով հասկանում եմ այն օրենքները, որոնք ընդունվել են օրենքի խախտմամբ կամ էլ հակասում են գերակա օրենքներին, ասենք սահմանադրությանը:



> Դե ես իմ կարծիքն եմ գրել, ու փաստորեն էտ կարծիքս ճիշտ էր:


Նախ այնտեղ գրել էիր, որ ես չեմ համաձայնվել քեզ հետ, իսկ ես ոչ համաձայնվել էի, ոչ չէի համաձայնվել: Դու չէիր գրել, որ քո կարծիքով չեմ համաձայնվել: Բայց սա թողնենք, ամեն դեպքում կարծիքդ սխալ է: Բայց սա լրիվ առանձին ու երկար թեմա է, որին ես չեմ կարող պատասխանել «Հա» կամ «Չէ»-ով: Սույն հարցը պարզապես դուրս է այս քննարկման համատեքստից:



DVG> Ես քեզ խորհուրդ կտայի պարզապես չմասնակցել քաղաքական քննարկումներին, որովհետև ինչպես ցույց են տալիս սույն թեմայում արածդ գրառումները, դա քո մոտ պարզապես չի ստացվում: Ստացվում են միայն էմոցիոնալ գրառումներ, անտեղի վիրավորական արտահայտություններ, ոչ կոռեկտ արտահայտումներ: 

Միաժամանակ բոլորին խորհուրդ կտայի այսուհետ պարզապես չպատասխանել DVG-ի գրառումներին, առնվազն այն դեպքում, եթե դրանք շարունակեն լինել այսպիսի անբովանդակ, անիմաստ: Այդ գրառումներին պատասխանելը ըստ էության այլ բան չէ, քան սադրանքի ենթարկվել, անկախ նրանից հիշյալ անձը դիտմամբ է սադրում թե ակամա:

----------


## DVG

> DVG> Ես քեզ խորհուրդ կտայի պարզապես չմասնակցել քաղաքական քննարկումներին, որովհետև ինչպես ցույց են տալիս սույն թեմայում արածդ գրառումները, դա քո մոտ պարզապես չի ստացվում: Ստացվում են միայն էմոցիոնալ գրառումներ, անտեղի վիրավորական արտահայտություններ, ոչ կոռեկտ արտահայտումներ:


Ինչ վատա, որ դուք ամեն ինչի մեջ քաղաքականություն եք տեսնում, ամեն խոսքի մեջ, ամեն գրառման մեջ,

----------


## REAL_ist

> REAL_ist, ես իրավաբան չեմ ու ինձ բոլորովին չի հետաքրքրում իրավաբանական տերմինալոգիան ու այնքան էլ ճիշտ չեմ համարում բոլոր նման դեպքերում քո «շտկումները»: Անօրինական օրենք ասելով հասկանում եմ այն օրենքները, որոնք ընդունվել են օրենքի խախտմամբ կամ էլ հակասում են գերակա օրենքներին, ասենք սահմանադրությանը:


Շտկումս տերմինաբանական չէր, այլ իմաստաբանական: Оրենքը համապատասխանում է սահմանադրությանը։  Եթե գրածա որ յուր. քաղաքացի իրավունք ունի հանրահավաքի մասնակցի, դա չի նշանակում, որ ով ուզի հանրահավաք անի իրա ուզած տեղը ու ժամին։ Դրա համար կա իրազեկման ինստիտուտը, որի խախտումով արված հանրահավաքը անօրինական է համարվում, սա ընդհանուր, ոչ թե կոնկրետ այս դեպքի համար։ 
Ցավոք մեր մոտ հատուկ միտինգների համար նախատեսված հրապարակ չկա, ինչպես օրինակ Անգլիայում Հայդ պարկը, մարդիկ երբ ուզում բողոքում են, միտինգներ են անում առանց իրազեկման ետ պարկում:

----------


## Elmo

> Ցավոք մեր մոտ հատուկ միտինգների համար նախատեսված հրապարակ չկա, ինչպես օրինակ Անգլիայում *Հայդ* պարկը, մարդիկ երբ ուզում բողոքում են, միտինգներ են անում առանց իրազեկման ետ պարկում:


Հա՞յդ հա գիտենք էդ ինչ ա: Բայց ստեղ որ տենց պարկ լինի միանգամից Հայդ կանեն: Այսինքն կժեշտապատեն ու տակը անդրշիրիմյան ավտոկայանատեղի կսարքեն մինչև նախագահի իրավասությունների ժամկետը վերջանա:

----------

Annushka (19.02.2009), Լեո (19.02.2009), Ձայնալար (19.02.2009), Ներսես_AM (19.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

մեր մոտ եթե հանգարծ լինի էլ նենց խուլ տեղ կլինի որ ժեշտապատելու կարիք էլ չի լինի

----------


## Old

Եղանակները տաքացան փաստորեն ; Հեսա կսկսվի էլի ... Ժողովորդ նադայել չեղաք այս ամեն ինչից՞՞:  Նույնիսկ քաղաքականությունից ամնահեռո մարդն էլ արդեն պիտի գլխի ընկած լիներ, որ այս խաղը անհետաքրքիր ա դառնում; Լևոնի խաղը նկատի ունեմ; 

  Ու քանի դեռ կան մարդիկ (ընդ որում շատ), որոնք հավատում են որ ազգի փրկության գործընթացը եղանակին զուգահեռ է փոփոխվում, մեր վիճակը սրանից լավ չի էլ լինի;
Ըտենց էլ չհասկացանք ինչ էր ուզում էս մարդը, թե աթոռ էր ուզում, չեղավ, արդեն զբաղված էր, թե ուրիշ բան ա ուզում թող ասի իմանանք ինչով կարանք օգնենք: Թե չէ ինչ ՞ ա ընկել սարուձոր "սպսենք Սերժը մի երեք ամիս թող աշխատի, թե դուրներս չեկավ, նորից ցույց կանենք": Է հետո՞՞: Հիմի Սերժն ա ու հեռու իրանից սկսեց լավ աշխատել  :Smile:  :

Սերժն էլ ա հետաքրքիր, ասա այ ... , թող հանրահավաք անենք էլի մեր համար, գնանք հավաքվենք , Լևոն ձան էլ գա ասի թե ինչքան վաաատ ա մեր վիճակը, ինչքան փիս ա երկրի վիճակը, ինչ տխուր վերջաբան ա մեզ սպասվում էս քանի օրը .....

----------

Արիացի (20.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

Ահա թե *ԻՆՉՊԻՍԻ* երկրում ենք ապրում: Ուղղակի խայտառակություն է:
Հարգելի ընդդիմախոսներ, տեսանյութը դիտելուց հետո սպասում եմ ձեր արձագանքներին, սա է ձեր կայունությունը, «խախանդ» ապրելը: Դառել ենք լրիվ ոստիկանապետություն, մի երկու պագոնավոր խոսում են օրենքից, բայց դեմքներից, գործողություններից, խոսելաձևից անօրինականությունը կաթում է:
Ապրի ՀԳ-ն:

----------

Chuk (19.02.2009), Աբելյան (19.02.2009), Մարկիզ (19.02.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Old ջան, կկիսվե՞ս՝ տեսնենք էդ ինչ խաղեր են…

----------


## Chuk

> Շտկումս տերմինաբանական չէր, այլ իմաստաբանական: Оրենքը համապատասխանում է սահմանադրությանը։  Եթե գրածա որ յուր. քաղաքացի իրավունք ունի հանրահավաքի մասնակցի, դա չի նշանակում, որ ով ուզի հանրահավաք անի իրա ուզած տեղը ու ժամին...


Մտադրություն չունեմ անդրադառնալ օրենքին, չնայած ասելիք շատ կա ու այս ֆորումում էլ է շատ ասվել, այս պահին ընդամենը ասեմ, որ շտկումդ իմաստավորված կլիներ, եթե խոսելիս լինեի կոնկրետ այդ օրենքի, այլ ոչ թե երևույթի մասին:

----------


## Chuk

Օld, ասելիքդ հին է մականվանդ նման, ցավոք իմաստ չի պարունակում: Անցանք առաջ:

Այսօր երիտասարդները ելել էին իրենց բողոքը հայտնելու ու անբարոյական ոստիականների կողմից այդ բողոքի ակցիան կասեցվեց: Չգիտեմ, թե ով ինչ գաղափարախոսության է հավակնում, բայց այսպիսի բաները տեսնելուց հետո պայքարի դուրս չգալը համարում եմ թուլամորթության նշան  :Smile: 

Իսկ մեր պայքարն անկասելի է, բոլորդ դուխներդ տեղը, սրանց էս վախվորած ջղաձգությունները գալիս են ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցելու, որ մեր գործն արդար է իսկ մենք ուժեղ: Պարոնայք բազազն ու օսիպն այքան կանխատեսելի ու խղճուկ են, որ արդեն անգամ ծիծաղս չի գալիս սույն անբարոների վրա  :Smile: 

Ափսոս, որ էսօր չկայի բողոքի ակցիային...

*Պայքա՛ր, պայքա՛ր, մինչև վերջ*

----------

Nareco (19.02.2009), Աբելյան (19.02.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Եղանակները տաքացան փաստորեն ; Հեսա կսկսվի էլի ... Ժողովորդ նադայել չեղաք այս ամեն ինչից՞՞:  Նույնիսկ քաղաքականությունից ամնահեռո մարդն էլ արդեն պիտի գլխի ընկած լիներ, որ այս խաղը անհետաքրքիր ա դառնում; Լևոնի խաղը նկատի ունեմ; 
> 
>   Ու քանի դեռ կան մարդիկ (ընդ որում շատ), որոնք հավատում են որ ազգի փրկության գործընթացը եղանակին զուգահեռ է փոփոխվում, մեր վիճակը սրանից լավ չի էլ լինի;
> Ըտենց էլ չհասկացանք ինչ էր ուզում էս մարդը, թե աթոռ էր ուզում, չեղավ, արդեն զբաղված էր, թե ուրիշ բան ա ուզում թող ասի իմանանք ինչով կարանք օգնենք: Թե չէ ինչ ՞ ա ընկել սարուձոր "*սպսենք Սերժը մի երեք ամիս թող աշխատի, թե դուրներս չեկավ, նորից ցույց կանենք*": Է հետո՞՞: Հիմի Սերժն ա ու հեռու իրանից սկսեց լավ աշխատել  :
> 
> Սերժն էլ ա հետաքրքիր, ասա այ ... , թող հանրահավաք անենք էլի մեր համար, գնանք հավաքվենք , Լևոն ձան էլ գա ասի թե ինչքան վաաատ ա մեր վիճակը, ինչքան փիս ա երկրի վիճակը, ինչ տխուր վերջաբան ա մեզ սպասվում էս քանի օրը .....


Ո՞վա ա սենց բան ասել ու ե՞րբ ա ասել:

----------


## Chuk

> ՀՀ նախագահի ընտրություններից ուղիղ մեկ տարի հետո` այսօր Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի մոտ մի քանի տասնյակ ոստիկաններ սպասում էին ՚Հատուկ գունդՙ շարժման անդամներին: Ոստիկանների մի մասն էլ սպասում էր ավտոմեքենաների մեջ: Նրանց ղեկավարում էին Երեւան քաղաքի պարեկա-պահակային ծառայության գնդի հրամանատար Ռոբերտ Մելքոնյանն ու նրա տեղակալ Վալերի Օսիպյանը:
> 
> ՚Հատուկ գունդՙ երիտասարդական շարժումն այսօր պիկետ եւ բեմադրություն էր նախատեսում անցկացնել Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի շենքի առաջ:
> 
> Ժամը 14:20-ի սահմաններում շուրջ 40 երիտասարդներ ցուցապաստառներով ու եռագույն դրոշները ձեռքերին, անձայն շարժվում էին Կորյուն փողոցով դեպի ԿԸՀ: Սակայն երիտասարդները ընդամենը մի քանի քայլ էին արել, երբ ոստիկանները արգելեցին առաջ գնալ:
> 
> Երիտասարդների այն հայտարարությունից հետո, թե իրենք ընդամենը 40 հոգի են եւ իրավունք ունեն երթ անելու, Ռոբերտ Մելքոնյանը առաջինը երիտասարդներից խլեց ցուցապաստառներից մեկն ու կոտրեց: Նրան հետեւեցին մյուս ոստիկանները եւ հետ հրեցին երիտասարդներին, ինչպես նաեւ նրանց ուղեկցող ՚Ժառանգությունՙ խմբակցության պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյանին: Միայն այն պահին, երբ իրավապահները սկսեցին հրել, ակցիայի մասնակիցները սկսեցին հետ գնալ եւ վանկարկել. ՚Սերժիկ, հեռացիրՙ, ՚Ամոթՙ:
> 
> Ոստիկանները, հրելով երիտասարդներին, մտցրեցին Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի` Կորյունի փողոցում գտնվող շենք:v
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Ու այսքանից հետո էլի մնալու են կրավորական կեցվածքով, սուտ բարոյականություն ու սուտ եղբայրություն քարոզողներ, դեմոկրատիայից սուտ ճամարտակողներ, սեփական թուլամորթյունն արդարացնելու համար դիմացի կամք ունեցողին զոմբի կոչողներ, սեփական անկարողությունը թաքցնելու համար պայքարի ելածներին մոլորված կոչողներ և այլն, ու այսքանից հետո ուզում եմ կրկնել «հարգարժան» օսիպյանի խոսքերը. «ո՞վ եք վափշե դուք»:

Հանրահավաքը տեղի է ունենալու մարտի 1-ին, ամենայն հավանականությամբ 15:00-ին, ամենայն հավանականությամբ Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում, ու եթե դու քեզ համարում ես էս երկրի քաղաքացի, եթե համարում ես, որ պիտի ապրես սահմանադրական երկրում ու մի բան անես, որ էդ սահմանադրական կարգը վերականգնվի, ապա իմ կարծիքով էդ օրը էդ ժամին պիտի լինես նշված տեղում: 

Ու էդ ժամանակ իրականության կդառնա բոլորիս վաղեմի երազանքը. բոլորս իրար թև-թիկունք կանգնած, վճռական, հպարտ, հանգիստ ու վեհ իրար հետ կպայքարենք ու կվերադարձնենք այն, ինչը մեզ է պատկանում՝ մեր հեղինակությունը, մեր արժանապատվությունը, մեր ապրելու իրավունքը, էնպես որ, դուխներդ տեղը, տրամադրություններդ բարձր, հանգիստ ելեք պայքարի, մեր ժամն է  :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.02.2009), murmushka (19.02.2009), Nareco (19.02.2009), Norton (20.02.2009), Աբելյան (19.02.2009), Արշակ (20.02.2009), Հայկօ (19.02.2009), Տրիբուն (20.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Բա ի՞նչ էին իմացել, որ տենց ակցիա կա կազմակերպված: Ըստ Ա1+ -ի ակցիան սկի չի էլ հասցրել սկսի, ու մասնակիցներից շատ ոստիկան ա հավաքվել, հրմշտել, պլակատները ճղել և այլն...

----------


## murmushka

> Բա ի՞նչ էին իմացել, որ տենց ակցիա կա կազմակերպված: Ըստ Ա1+ -ի ակցիան սկի չի էլ հասցրել սկսի, ու մասնակիցներից շատ ոստիկան ա հավաքվել, հրմշտել, պլակատները ճղել և այլն...


դե պարզ էր, որ անհնար է նման օրը ակցիա չլիներ ընտրական հանձնաժողովի դիմաց, իրենք դեռ ժամը 12-ից սպասում էին մեզ, տարօրինակն այն է, որ մենք դեռ ոչ մի վանկարկում չէինք արել, մի քանի քայլ էինք արել , երբ հարձակվեցին մեր վրա

----------

Chuk (19.02.2009), Kuk (20.02.2009), Nareco (19.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> դե պարզ էր, որ անհնար է նման օրը ակցիա չլիներ ընտրական հանձնաժողովի դիմաց, իրենք դեռ ժամը 12-ից սպասում էին մեզ, տարօրինակն այն է, որ մենք դեռ ոչ մի վանկարկում չէինք արել, մի քանի քայլ էինք արել , երբ հարձակվեցին մեր վրա


 Առաջ են ընկել, որ հետ չընկնեն փաստորեն:  :Smile: 
Հ.գ. Էս ֆոկուսից միաժամանակ շողուլից ընկածը Բազազն է՞:  :LOL: 
Հ.գ.գ. Ապրե'ք դուք Մուրմուշկա ջան:

----------


## Elmo

> տարօրինակն այն է, որ մենք դեռ ոչ մի վանկարկում չէինք արել


Եթե սպասում էին, ուրեմն տարօրինակ չի: Չէիք վանկարկել, բայց վանկարկելու էիք:

----------


## murmushka

> Եթե սպասում էին, ուրեմն տարօրինակ չի: Չէիք վանկարկել, բայց վանկարկելու էիք:


դե թող միանգամից կրակեին գլուխներիցս, Մարտի 1-ին էլ հանրահավաքի ենք գնալու

----------


## Elmo

> դե թող միանգամից կրակեին գլուխներիցս, Մարտի 1-ին էլ հանրահավաքի ենք գնալու


Առաջ մի ընկնի: Որ տենան իշխանություններին լուրջ վտանգ ա սպասվում հաստատ կկրակեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե սպասում էին, ուրեմն տարօրինակ չի: Չէիք վանկարկել, բայց վանկարկելու էիք:


Էլմո ջան, ԿԳԲ ֆորեվեր  :Wink: 
Հա, գոռալու էին(ք) ու էլի ենք գոռալու: Բա դու՞  :Smile:  չե՞ս միանալու մեզ  :Wink: 
Հիշի՛ր, ամեն ինչ կախված է միայն մեկ մարդուց ու այդ մեկ մարդը ԴՈՒ՛ ես  :Wink:

----------


## voter

> դե պարզ էր, որ անհնար է նման օրը ակցիա չլիներ ընտրական հանձնաժողովի դիմաց, իրենք դեռ ժամը 12-ից սպասում էին մեզ, տարօրինակն այն է, որ մենք դեռ ոչ մի վանկարկում չէինք արել, մի քանի քայլ էինք արել , երբ հարձակվեցին մեր վրա


Պետք է թռուցիկներ տպել ու լուռ կանգնել բաժանել։ Իհարկե նախորոք տեղյակ պահելով ԶԼՄներին ու պատրաստ լինելով, որ կխոշտանգեն, կհայհոյեն ու սադրանքներ կլինեն։

ՍՍերժանտերի ու հաբՌՔածների հետ խոսելու ինչ որ բան համոզելու ին կարիք կա՞ 

Դուք ձեր անելիքը արեք։

----------


## Chuk

> Պետք է թռուցիկներ տպել ու լուռ կանգնել բաժանել։ Իհարկե նախորոք տեղյակ պահելով ԶԼՄներին ու պատրաստ լինելով, որ կխոշտանգեն, կհայհոյեն ու սադրանքներ կլինեն։
> 
> ՍՍերժանտերի ու հաբՌՔածների հետ խոսելու ինչ որ բան համոզելու ին կարիք կա՞ 
> 
> Դուք ձեր անելիքը արեք։


Վայ, սովորեցրիր, չգիտեինք Վոթեր ջան, էս ինչ լավ բան ասեցիր, չէինք ֆայմել է ախր  :Xeloq:

----------

Kuk (20.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Նախ այնտեղ գրել էիր, որ ես չեմ համաձայնվել քեզ հետ, իսկ ես ոչ համաձայնվել էի, ոչ չէի համաձայնվել: Դու չէիր գրել, որ քո կարծիքով չեմ համաձայնվել: Բայց սա թողնենք, ամեն դեպքում կարծիքդ սխալ է: Բայց սա լրիվ առանձին ու երկար թեմա է, որին ես չեմ կարող պատասխանել «Հա» կամ «Չէ»-ով: Սույն հարցը պարզապես դուրս է այս քննարկման համատեքստից:


Չուկ ջան, փաստորեն սխալ էիր կետադրել  ու լրիվ իմաստը փոխվել էր:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Օld, ասելիքդ հին է մականվանդ նման, ցավոք իմաստ չի պարունակում: Անցանք առաջ:
> 
> Այսօր երիտասարդները ելել էին իրենց բողոքը հայտնելու ու անբարոյական ոստիականների կողմից այդ բողոքի ակցիան կասեցվեց: Չգիտեմ, թե ով ինչ գաղափարախոսության է հավակնում, բայց այսպիսի բաները տեսնելուց հետո պայքարի դուրս չգալը համարում եմ թուլամորթության նշան 
> 
> Իսկ մեր պայքարն անկասելի է, բոլորդ դուխներդ տեղը, սրանց էս վախվորած ջղաձգությունները գալիս են ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցելու, որ մեր գործն արդար է իսկ մենք ուժեղ: Պարոնայք բազազն ու օսիպն այքան կանխատեսելի ու խղճուկ են, որ արդեն անգամ ծիծաղս չի գալիս սույն անբարոների վրա 
> 
> Ափսոս, որ էսօր չկայի բողոքի ակցիային...
> 
> *Պայքա՛ր, պայքա՛ր, մինչև վերջ*


Կատարյալ սրիկա են, ես համոզված էի, որ տենց էլ լինելու ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Կատարյալ սրիկա են, ես համոզված էի, որ տենց էլ լինելու ա:


և՞  :Smile: 
Ասեցինք ու պրծանք, չէ՞... թող շարունակեն սրիկայություններ անել... կամ ավելի լավ տարբերակ կա, ինչ-որ լևոնական մասսա կա, թող պայքարի, մեկ էլ տեսար մի բան ստացվի... մենք մեր գործերով, ախպեր, շառից փորձանքից հեռու: Հանկարծ էդ սրիկայությունն անձամբ մեր նկատմամբ էլ չանեն  :Unsure:

----------


## Kuk

> և՞ 
> Ասեցինք ու պրծանք, չէ՞... թող շարունակեն սրիկայություններ անել... կամ ավելի լավ տարբերակ կա, ինչ-որ լևոնական մասսա կա, թող պայքարի, մեկ էլ տեսար մի բան ստացվի... մենք մեր գործերով, ախպեր, շառից փորձանքից հեռու: Հանկարծ էդ սրիկայությունն անձամբ մեր նկատմամբ էլ չանեն


Ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց դե անշառ զբաղմունք գիտեմ, ասեմ, զբաղվենք միասին. յութուբիում վիդեոները նայենք, թե ոնց են աղջկեքին ծեծեում ու քֆուր տալիս մենթերը, ու սկսենք կոմպի մանիտորի միջոցով քֆուր տանք դրանց, բայց մեկա` չմոռանանք, որ 96-ին էլ Լևոնը վազգենին չթողեց էն փափուկ աթոռին նստեր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շտկումս տերմինաբանական չէր, այլ իմաստաբանական: Оրենքը համապատասխանում է սահմանադրությանը։  *Եթե գրածա որ յուր. քաղաքացի իրավունք ունի հանրահավաքի մասնակցի, դա չի նշանակում, որ ով ուզի հանրահավաք անի իրա ուզած տեղը ու ժամին։* Դրա համար կա իրազեկման ինստիտուտը, որի խախտումով արված հանրահավաքը անօրինական է համարվում, սա ընդհանուր, ոչ թե կոնկրետ այս դեպքի համար։ 
> Ցավոք մեր մոտ հատուկ միտինգների համար նախատեսված հրապարակ չկա, ինչպես օրինակ Անգլիայում Հայդ պարկը, մարդիկ երբ ուզում բողոքում են, միտինգներ են անում առանց իրազեկման ետ պարկում:


"ինքնաբուխ" միտինգը դա հենց էն ա որ իրազեկման կարիք չունի … անունն էլ վրեն ա

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> և՞ 
> Ասեցինք ու պրծանք, չէ՞... թող շարունակեն սրիկայություններ անել... կամ ավելի լավ տարբերակ կա, ինչ-որ լևոնական մասսա կա, թող պայքարի, մեկ էլ տեսար մի բան ստացվի... մենք մեր գործերով, ախպեր, շառից փորձանքից հեռու: Հանկարծ էդ սրիկայությունն անձամբ մեր նկատմամբ էլ չանեն


Եթե մասսան *լեւոնական* չլիներ, ես պայքարի առաջին շարքերում կլինեի: Եթե ինձ մի քիչ ավելի լավ ճանաչէիր, գուցե ինձ չմեղադրեիր իմ նկատմաբ սրիկայություն անելուց վախենալու մեջ: :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե մասսան *լեւոնական* չլիներ, ես պայքարի առաջին շարքերում կլինեի: Եթե ինձ մի քիչ ավելի լավ ճանաչէիր, գուցե ինձ չմեղադրեիր իմ նկատմաբ սրիկայություն անելուց վախենալու մեջ:


Հա, է ախպեր, երկու քարի արանքն ենք մնացել, երկու կողմից սրիկաներ են, լուսապսակով մարդիկ էլ էդ 2 խումբ սրիկաների մեջտեղը տառապում են: Ա՛յ քեզ խայտառակություն, այ, այ, այ...

Մորֆ, հույս ունեմ բարեկամական խոսքիցս չես նեղանա. *ամո՛թ ա, մի քիչ կամային եղեք ու անձերի կռվից դուրս եկեք:*

----------


## murmushka

> Եթե մասսան *լեւոնական* չլիներ, ես պայքարի առաջին շարքերում կլինեի: Եթե ինձ մի քիչ ավելի լավ ճանաչէիր, գուցե ինձ չմեղադրեիր իմ նկատմաբ սրիկայություն անելուց վախենալու մեջ:


տեսնես  երբ կդադարեք կրկնել  Լևոնական բառը՞
ինչքան բացատրենք, որ այնտեղ մասսա չկա, առավել ևս լևոնական, կան սեփական երկրի նկատմամաբ մտահոգ երիտասարդներ, որոնք պատրաստ են պայքարել, որոնք կողքի են դրել սեփական շահերը հանուն մի գաղափարի, որոնք պատրաստ են կորցնել ամեն ինչ առավելագույնը ձեռքբերելու համար՝ ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> տեսնես  երբ կդադարեք կրկնել  Լևոնական բառը՞
> ինչքան բացատրենք, որ այնտեղ մասսա չկա, առավել ևս լևոնական, կան սեփական երկրի նկատմամաբ մտահոգ երիտասարդներ, որոնք պատրաստ են պայքարել, որոնք կողքի են դրել սեփական շահերը հանուն մի գաղափարի, որոնք պատրաստ են կորցնել ամեն ինչ առավելագույնը ձեռքբերելու համար՝ ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ


Էտ բառը ես նախորդ գրառումից եմ փոխ վերցրել:

----------


## Chuk

> Էտ բառը ես նախորդ գրառումից եմ փոխ վերցրել:


Որը սարկազմ էր, ի դեպ  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Եթե մասսան *լեւոնական* չլիներ, ես պայքարի առաջին շարքերում կլինեի: Եթե ինձ մի քիչ ավելի լավ ճանաչէիր, գուցե ինձ չմեղադրեիր իմ նկատմաբ սրիկայություն անելուց վախենալու մեջ:


Մորֆ, անկեղծ եմ ասում` թքած ունեմ, թե ով կնստի էդ աթոռին, բայց թող ոստիկանը չդառնա մենթ, չդառնա ստրուկ, կամակատար, պատվեր կատարող, ստոր, տականք, թող մնա ոստիկան: Թող քաղաքացին ոստիկան տեսնելուց չվախենա: ՀԻմա թե Լևոն գոռալով կառնեն դրա դեմը, թե Գուգուշ գոռալով կառնեն, կոնկրետ ինձ համար միևնույնն ա, ինձ լավ ճանաչողները էդ լավ գիտեն. Լևոնը ոչ հորոխպերս ա, ոչ մորքուրիս մարդն ա, ոչ էլ ինչ որ կերպ կապ ունեմ իր ա հետ: Թող չավիրեն էս երկիրը, մարդ ենք էլի, ապրում ենք: Թող Ազատության Հրապարակը չսարքեն կաֆեներ, թող չքանդեն իրանք քմահաճույքով, իրանց դիրքերի համար, թող անտառները չամայացնեն, շնչում ենք էլի, թող երկու հարյուր գրամանոց հացը երկու հարյուր դրամով չծախեն, մարդիկ սովամահ են լինում, ու վերջապես` թող մարդկանց չգնդակահարեն, անմեղ մարդկանց: Էս ամեն ինչին դեմ եմ, էլի լիքը բաներ կան, դեմ եմ: Ու էս ամեն ինչի դեմը առնելու համար կապ չունի թե ում անունը կվանկարկեն, կարևորը` արդյունք լինի:

----------

Chuk (20.02.2009), Nareco (20.02.2009), Արշակ (20.02.2009), Հայկօ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա, է ախպեր, երկու քարի արանքն ենք մնացել, երկու կողմից սրիկաներ են, լուսապսակով մարդիկ էլ էդ 2 խումբ սրիկաների մեջտեղը տառապում են: Ա՛յ քեզ խայտառակություն, այ, այ, այ...
> 
> Մորֆ, հույս ունեմ բարեկամական խոսքիցս չես նեղանա. *ամո՛թ ա, մի քիչ կամային եղեք ու անձերի կռվից դուրս եկեք:*


Չուկ ջան, ես լուսապսակով չեմ ու չեմ տառապում: Ես աշխատում եմ ու իմ աշխատանքով կարում եմ իմ հացը վաստակեմ ու հլը որ չեմ նեղվում էտ կողմից: Բայց երբ տեսնում եմ, որ երկիրս տեղում դոփում ա, որ շուրջս լիքը անարդարություններ են կատարվում, սիրտս ցավում ա: Մյուս կողմից էլ վստահ չեմ, որ իշխանափոխությունից հետո իրավիճակը ավելի չի վատանա: Հախվերդյանը մի հատ լավ երգ ունի «փոխվեցին կարծես թե հին տերերը, նորերը խաղում են հին դերեր»: 
Մի բան հաստատ իմացի. ես վախկոտ չեմ ու եթե ես գտնեի, որ ես էտ պահին պետք ա ձեր կողքին կանգնած լինեի, ես կկանգնեի:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ես լուսապսակով չեմ ու չեմ տառապում: Ես աշխատում եմ ու իմ աշխատանքով կարում եմ իմ հացը վաստակեմ ու հլը որ չեմ նեղվում էտ կողմից: Բայց երբ տեսնում եմ, որ երկիրս տեղում դոփում ա, որ շուրջս լիքը անարդարություններ են կատարվում, սիրտս ցավում ա: Մյուս կողմից էլ վստահ չեմ, որ իշխանափոխությունից հետո իրավիճակը ավելի չի վատանա: Հախվերդյանը մի հատ լավ երգ ունի «փոխվեցին կարծես թե հին տերերը, նորերը խաղում են հին դերեր»: 
> Մի բան հաստատ իմացի. ես վախկոտ չեմ ու եթե ես գտնեի, որ ես էտ պահին պետք ա ձեր կողքին կանգնած լինեի, ես կկանգնեի:


Մորֆ ջան, մտածում եմ, որ Լևոնը չլիներ, բա էս մարդիկ ինչո՞վ էին արդարացնելու պայքարին չմիանալը... Մորֆ ջան, նստել թախտին սպասիր բախտինը հանձնվածի քաղաքականությունն ա ու վախեցողի: Հիմնականում էդ 2-ից մեկի՝ չնչին բացառություններով: Ասենք մեկ-մեկ արկածախնդիրներն են տենց բան անում և այլն: Բայց դե հասկանում ես էլի, ես ուրիշ բան մտածելու տարբերակ չունեմ:

Որտև գիտե՞ս, ապրել եմ նույն 96-ին, ինչպես և դու: Ունեմ աշխատանք, ինչպես և դու, իմ գլուխը լավ պահում եմ, ինչպես և դու, էս շարժումից անհատական շահ չունեմ, ինչպես և դու, բայց տեղս չեմ նստել ու հրաշքի սպասում, այլ ինձնից կախված չնչինն անում եմ, իմ լուման դնում եմ... Արդեն բազմիցս եմ ասել, քանի դեռ առաջին քայլը չես արել, մյուսները չես կարող անել: Դու առաջինն անել չես ուզում, էլ ի՞նչ ես ինձ համոզում: Չես համոզի: Չեմ կարողանում հավատալ: Չի տեղավորվում տրամաբանությանս մեջ էդ կրավորական կեցվածքը: ՉԷ ՈՒ ՎԵՐՋ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ, անկեղծ եմ ասում` թքած ունեմ, թե ով կնստի էդ աթոռին, բայց թող ոստիկանը չդառնա մենթ, չդառնա ստրուկ, կամակատար, պատվեր կատարող, ստոր, տականք, թող մնա ոստիկան: Թող քաղաքացին ոստիկան տեսնելուց չվախենա: ՀԻմա թե Լևոն գոռալով կառնեն դրա դեմը, թե Գուգուշ գոռալով կառնեն, կոնկրետ ինձ համար միևնույնն ա, ինձ լավ ճանաչողները էդ լավ գիտեն. Լևոնը ոչ հորոխպերս ա, ոչ մորքուրիս մարդն ա, ոչ էլ ինչ որ կերպ կապ ունեմ իր ա հետ: Թող չավիրեն էս երկիրը, մարդ ենք էլի, ապրում ենք: Թող Ազատության Հրապարակը չսարքեն կաֆեներ, թող չքանդեն իրանք քմահաճույքով, իրանց դիրքերի համար, թող անտառները չամայացնեն, շնչում ենք էլի, թող երկու հարյուր գրամանոց հացը երկու հարյուր դրամով չծախեն, մարդիկ սովամահ են լինում, ու վերջապես` թող մարդկանց չգնդակահարեն, անմեղ մարդկանց: Էս ամեն ինչին դեմ եմ, էլի լիքը բաներ կան, դեմ եմ: Ու էս ամեն ինչի դեմը առնելու համար կապ չունի թե ում անունը կվանկարկեն, կարևորը` արդյունք լինի:


Կուկ ջան, ցավդ տանեմ, հենց էտ ա, որ դրա դեմ կառնե, թե ավելի բեթար կլինի, իմ համար հարցական ա:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ ջան, մտածում եմ, որ Լևոնը չլիներ, բա էս մարդիկ ինչո՞վ էին արդարացնելու պայքարին չմիանալը... Մորֆ ջան, նստել թախտին սպասիր բախտինը հանձնվածի քաղաքականությունն ա ու վախեցողի: Հիմնականում էդ 2-ից մեկի՝ չնչին բացառություններով: Ասենք մեկ-մեկ արկածախնդիրներն են տենց բան անում և այլն: Բայց դե հասկանում ես էլի, ես ուրիշ բան մտածելու տարբերակ չունեմ:
> 
> Որտև գիտե՞ս, ապրել եմ նույն 96-ին, ինչպես և դու: Ունեմ աշխատանք, ինչպես և դու, իմ գլուխը լավ պահում եմ, ինչպես և դու, էս շարժումից անհատական շահ չունեմ, ինչպես և դու, բայց տեղս չեմ նստել ու հրաշքի սպասում, այլ ինձնից կախված չնչինն անում եմ, իմ լուման դնում եմ... Արդեն բազմիցս եմ ասել, քանի դեռ առաջին քայլը չես արել, մյուսները չես կարող անել: Դու առաջինն անել չես ուզում, էլ ի՞նչ ես ինձ համոզում: Չես համոզի: Չեմ կարողանում հավատալ: Չի տեղավորվում տրամաբանությանս մեջ էդ կրավորական կեցվածքը: ՉԷ ՈՒ ՎԵՐՋ:


Եթե Լեւոնը չլիներ ու այնպիսի մարդ լիներ, որ գոնե համոզված լինեի, որ վիճակը ավելի չի վատանա, ես արդարացնելու խնդիր չէի ունենա, քանի որ պայքարի մեջ կլինեի: :Smile: 
Ես քեզ ոչինչ չեմ համոզում Չուկ ջան: Դու ես որոշում կայացնողը ու ես չեմ ուզում ու չեմ կարող որեւե ազդեցություն ունենալ քո որոշման վրա: Իմ քայլերը ես յուրովի եմ անում ու նստած հրաշքի չեմ սպասում: Գոնե իմ մտերիմներին ու հարազատների ես փորձում եմ սովորեցնել արդար մտածել ու գործել: Ու եթե մեր մեջ գնալով մեծանա այդպիսի մարդկանց տեսակարար կշիռը, ճիշտ այդքանով կմեծանա նորմալ երկիր ունենալու հավանականությունը: Դու քո ձեւով ես պայքարում, ես իմ, ու թե որ ձեւն է ավելի արդյունավետ, ցույց կտա ժամանակը: :Smile:

----------

Արշակ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե Լեւոնը չլիներ ու այնպիսի մարդ լիներ, որ գոնե համոզված լինեի, որ վիճակը ավելի չի վատանա, ես արդարացնելու խնդիր չէի ունենա, քանի որ պայքարի մեջ կլինեի:
> Ես քեզ ոչինչ չեմ համոզում Չուկ ջան: Դու ես որոշում կայացնողը ու ես չեմ ուզում ու չեմ կարող որեւե ազդեցություն ունենալ քո որոշման վրա: Իմ քայլերը ես յուրովի եմ անում ու նստած հրաշքի չեմ սպասում: Գոնե իմ մտերիմներին ու հարազատների ես փորձում եմ սովորեցնել արդար մտածել ու գործել: Ու եթե մեր մեջ գնալով մեծանա այդպիսի մարդկանց տեսակարար կշիռը, ճիշտ այդքանով կմեծանա նորմալ երկիր ունենալու հավանականությունը: Դու քո ձեւով ես պայքարում, ես իմ, ու թե որ ձեւն է ավելի արդյունավետ, ցույց կտա ժամանակը:


Տեսար, էլի եկար անձին կանգնեցիր  :LOL: 
Է՜խ...
համոզելը նկատի ունեի, որ քո վարքի դրդապատճառները մի համոզի, քանզի համոզիչ չեն ինձ համար, կներես  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Տեսար, էլի եկար անձին կանգնեցիր 
> Է՜խ...
> համոզելը նկատի ունեի, որ քո վարքի դրդապատճառները մի համոզի, քանզի համոզիչ չեն ինձ համար, կներես


Եթե խնդիրը անձի մեջ է, ինչի՞ վրա կանգնեմ:
Ներողություն խնդրելու կարիք չկա. ես խնդիր չունեմ իմ պահվածքը արդարացնելու:

Բեր էս խոսակցությունը փակված համարենք:
Հուսով եմ, որ քաղաքական հայացքների տարբերությունը հետագայում ոչ մի բացասական հետք չի թողնի մեր հարաբերությունների վրա:  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հասկացեք իշխանությունները թույլ չեն տա,որ խաղաղ միտինգներ ու երթեր լինի..հասկացեք նորից կոչ եք անում մարդկանց տանեք գցեք զենքի տակ?մի արեք նման բան,քանի որ ժողովուրդը անպաշտպանա,միթե այդքանը չհասկացաք?
> ԱՊԵՐ ԵԹԵ ԴՈՒ ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄԵՍ ՄԱՐՏԻ 1 _ Ը  ԽԱՂԱՂ ԵՐԹ ՈՒ ՄԻՏԻՆԳԵՐ ՄԱՐԴԿԱՅԻՆ ԶՈՀԵՐՈՎ ՀԱՆԴԵՐՁ ՈՒՐԵՄՆ ,չգիտեմ էլ ինչ պատասխանեմ քեզ...
> Խաղաղ երթեր էլ չի լինի միշտ խոչնդոտվելուա..Ես եթե հելնեմ միտինգ ովա իմ անվտանգության երաշխիք տվողը Լեվոն ձեր?


Ապեր, դու ամեն անգամ տնից դուրս գալուց, լամ տեղից տեղ տեղաշարժվելուց անվտանգության երաշխիքներ ես ուզում ինչ-որ մեկից: Եթե շատ ես վախենում, կարող եմ ապահովագրական ընկերության հասցե տալ, գնա կյանքդ ու առողջությունդ ապահովագրի: Լևոնը ապահովագրական ընկերություն չի:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.02.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մանրամասներին ծանոթ չեմ, ուղղակի չարտոնված հանրահավաքը ապօրինի է դառնում, իսկ եթե չարտոնելը իր հերթին ապօրինի է, ուրեմն պարզա իրավական ուժ չի կարա ունենա ու ամեն ինչ օրինական է


Հանրահավաքների մասին օրենքում արտոնել-չարտոնելու դրոյթը մտցնելը հակասահմանադրական էր ի սկզբանե: Ավազակապետությունը, թքած ուենանալով երկրի սահմանդրության վրա, իր ճաշակով օրենքներ է ընդունել: Մենք հարգում են սահմանդրությունը, բայց թքած ենք ունենում ավազակապետության ընդունած *անօրեն օրենքների* վրա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անօրինական օրենք ասելով հասկանում եմ այն օրենքները, որոնք ընդունվել են օրենքի խախտմամբ կամ էլ հակասում են գերակա օրենքներին, ասենք սահմանադրությանը:


փաստորեն, մինչև կարդալով հասա ստեղ, արդեն էս հարցը ոիզածիս պես քննարկվել էր

լրիվ համաձայն էմ Չուկի հետ 

Ի միջի այլոց, ավազակապետության կողմից ձևավորված համակարգին ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի աջակցելու բոլոր փորձերը, օրինակ ավազակապետության կողմից ընդունված օրենքներին հղում տալը, ամրապնդում են ավազակապետության հիմքերը: Այսինք, եթե մենք որպես սկզբունք ընդունում ենք, որ գործ ունենք ավազակապետության հետ, ապա որևէ օրենք, նորմ, որոշում, մեր համար պիտի նշանակություն չունենա: Ես նույնիսկ դեմ եմ նրան, որ քննարկվեն, թե ինչ է կատարվում ավազակապետության ներսում - ասենք, ում եմ ուզում նշանակել վարչապետ, ում ինչի նախարար, քանի հոգով ու երբ են գնում ԱԺ նիստերին - մեզ ի՞նչ դրանից: 

Մեզ հիմա մնացել է ազատ մարդուն տրված հիմնարար իրավունքերից մեկը՝ ապստամբելու իրավունքը:

----------

Chuk (20.02.2009), Kuk (20.02.2009), Արշակ (20.02.2009), Մարկիզ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե մասսան լեւոնական չլիներ,


Լևոնն ո՞վ ա, ապեր, մի հատ լուսավորի իմանանք էլի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չուկ ջան, ես լուսապսակով չեմ ու չեմ տառապում: Ես աշխատում եմ ու իմ աշխատանքով կարում եմ իմ հացը վաստակեմ ու հլը որ չեմ նեղվում էտ կողմից:


ապեր հիմա տարբերությունն ասեմ

Իմ իմանալով Չուկն էլ ա աշխատում ու իր աշխատանքով հաց ա վաստակում: Մեր մեջ ասած, հանկարծ մարդ չիմանա, ես էլ: Բայց իր աշխատանքով հաց վաստակելուց ազատ ժամանակ, Չուկը, մեր մեջ ասած ես էլ, մտածում ենք նաև նրանց մասին, ովքեր կուզենային սեփական աշխատանքով հաց վաստակել, բայց չեն կարողանում, քանի որ մի քանի բաշիբոզուկ էտ մարդկանցից խլել են արդար քրտինքով հաց վաստակելու իրավունքը, ու ստեղծել են մի համակարգ, որտեղ արդար աշխատանքով հաց վաստակելը նույնացվում է հարիֆության հետ, իսկ գողնալն ու քցելը, ու էտ գողցածով հպարտանալը դարձրել են հայրենասիրության դրսևորում:

----------

Chuk (20.02.2009), Ծով (20.02.2009), Մարկիզ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կուկ ջան, ցավդ տանեմ, հենց էտ ա, որ դրա դեմ կառնե, թե ավելի բեթար կլինի, իմ համար հարցական ա:


Փաստորեն Կուկի գրածից դու ենթադրեցիր, որ Լևոնը սղոցը ձեռին սպասում ա, որ դառնա նախագահ, ու էն տակի մնացած ծառերն էլ կտրի, իրանց տան պոլը պառկետ անի, ապեր: 

բա ամոթ չի՞

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Լևոնն ո՞վ ա, ապեր, մի հատ լուսավորի իմանանք էլի:


Չես ճանաչու՞մ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ապեր հիմա տարբերությունն ասեմ
> 
> Իմ իմանալով Չուկն էլ ա աշխատում ու իր աշխատանքով հաց ա վաստակում: Մեր մեջ ասած, հանկարծ մարդ չիմանա, ես էլ: Բայց իր աշխատանքով հաց վաստակելուց ազատ ժամանակ, Չուկը, մեր մեջ ասած ես էլ, մտածում ենք նաև նրանց մասին, ովքեր կուզենային սեփական աշխատանքով հաց վաստակել, բայց չեն կարողանում, քանի որ մի քանի բաշիբոզուկ էտ մարդկանցից խլել են արդար քրտինքով հաց վաստակելու իրավունքը, ու ստեղծել են մի համակարգ, որտեղ արդար աշխատանքով հաց վաստակելը նույնացվում է հարիֆության հետ, իսկ գողնալն ու քցելը, ու էտ գողցածով հպարտանալը դարձրել են հայրենասիրության դրսևորում:


Լավ էլի... էտ գրառմանս շարունակությունն էլ որ դնես, պատկերը լրիվ կփոխվի:
Եթե հաջորդիվ եկող գրառումներս էլ կարդաս, պատկերը էլ ավելի կամբողջանա:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Փաստորեն Կուկի գրածից դու ենթադրեցիր, որ Լևոնը սղոցը ձեռին սպասում ա, որ դառնա նախագահ, ու էն տակի մնացած ծառերն էլ կտրի, իրանց տան պոլը պառկետ անի, ապեր: 
> 
> բա ամոթ չի՞


Ես Կուկի գրածից տենց բան չենթադրեցի ու ընենց էլ չարտահայտվեցի, որ թվար, թե Կուկի գրածից եմ ինչ-որ բան եզրակացրել: Ես ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ հնարավոր է հետագայում ավելի վատ լինի: 
Ինչ-որ սխալ ես հասկանում գրածներս :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> տեսնես երբ կդադարեք կրկնել Լևոնական բառը՞


Հենց լևոնը ոչնչանա էլ լևոնական բառն էլ չի լինի:

Հիմա որ հաղթեք ո՞վ ա դառնալու նախագահ: Ճիշտ ա Լևոնը: Բա դրա համար էլ լևոնական են ասում: Դուք էլ իշխանամետներին սերժական եք ասում, կամ քոչարյանական, Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցներին էլ վազգենական, դա ընդունում էք, ուրեմն նա էլ պետք ա ընդունեք: Բայց ես վստահ եմ, որ իշխանամետ մարդկանց մեծ մասը իրա ընտանիքի ու ունեցվածքի համար ա իշխանամետ, նույն էնքան, ինչքան դու ազատության համար ընդիմական ես:

----------

Morpheus_NS (20.02.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Morpheus_NS-ի խոսքերից  
> …այնպիսի մարդ լիներ, որ գոնե համոզված լինեի, որ վիճակը ավելի չի վատանա…


Ինչպիսի՞ մարդ լիներ։ Լևոնը ինչպիսի՞ մարդ է, որ *ձեռ չի տալիս*։ Ազգային Կոնգրեսում ծանոթներ չկա՞ն, թե ինչ։ Օրինակ կարծիք եմ լսել, թե Լևոնը եթե դառնա նախագահ, ապա նորից էլէկտրականություն չի լինի (իմա՝ ՀՀՇ–ն կծախի Վրաստանին),  էլի նաֆթի համար հերթ ենք կանգնելու, խանութները դատարկվելու են, արոտավայրերի խոտը պակասելու է, ու ոչխարները Լևոնին են հայհոյելու։ Բա որ ավելի՞ վատ լինի, ասենք  Լևոնը մեզ որպես ստրուկ վաճառի Աբխազիային։ Լրիվ հիմար նապաստակի պատմությունը կստացվի։… Այ սա նրանից է, որ շատ մարդիկ պետությանն ու նախագահին ամբողջությամբ վերաբերում են որպես «բարի լոտոյի», շատ մարդկանց թվում է, թե իրենք ընդհամենը ընտրում են (բայց իրականում էդ էլ չեն անում), իսկ ընտրյալները պիտի որոշեն իրենց՝ այդ մարդկանց ճակատագիրը։ Ու ընտրեցին, պրծա՛վ։ Էլ շանս չկա, մեկ էլ գուցե 5 տարի հետո։ Ու ոչ մեկ չի կարող էլ բան անել, լոտո է, առել ես, ջնջել ես, կամ շահել է, կամ՝ չի շահել։ Ուրեմն Ազգային Կոնգրեսը Ձեզ տալիս է շանս՝ դառնալ երկրի տերը և ինքնուրույն որոշել սեփական ճակատագիրը։ Տալիս է շանս՝ ցանկացած ժամանակ նախագահին ու իշխանություններին փոխելու ճանապարհ բացելու համար։ Բաց մի թողեք ձեր շանսը, այն կարող է վերջինը լինել, համենայն դեպս ձեր կյանքում։

Հ.Գ. Փաստորեն ըստ ձեզ Սերժ Սարգսյանը այնպիսի մարդ է, որ գոնե վիճակը չի վատացնում, այսինքն ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ վատ չէ, ինչքան կարող է թվալ։ Նման է, որ դուք կամ պարզապես տեղյակ չեք այդ ամեն ինչից, կամ էլ՝ «մեզ այստե՜ղ էլ վատ չեն կերակրում»։

----------

Chuk (20.02.2009), Norton (20.02.2009), Մարկիզ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եթե խնդիրը անձի մեջ է, ինչի՞ վրա կանգնեմ:


Նախ, ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչով ես բացատրում, որ իշխանափոխության դեպքում ամեն ինչ ավելի վատ է լինելու: Բացատրիր, խնդրում եմ ինչու ես այդքան համոզված: Մենակ չասես ունեցվածքի վերաբաժանում և այլն, պատերազմ- բան: Դրանք մի քիչ ֆանտաստիկ են հնչում: Անգամ պատերազմի հնարավորության դեպքում ժողովրդավարական, արդար երկիրդ ավելի պաշտպանունակ կլինի, քան ներկայումս: Որովհետև բազմաթիվ հերոսներ, ազատամարտիկներ, նախկին ծառայողներ տեսել են, թե ինչ գնահատական են ստանում այն մարդիկ այս իշխանությունների կողմից, ովքեր պատերազմի կամ ծառայության ժամանակ ոչինչ չեն խնայել: 
Ուրեմն՝ ինչու՞ պետք է առավել վատ լինի: Մկից, դոդից, լֆիկից, նեմեցից ու նրանց հետևանքներից առավել վատ ինչը՞ կարող է լինել: Այսպիսի վիճակ մեր երկրում իր ողջ պատմության ընթացքում երբևէ չի եղել: Միշտ էլ արժանին գնահատվել է: Իսկ հիմա արդեն շուրջ տաս տարի է՝ անբարոյականը, տուպոյը, անսկազբունքայինն իշխում է արժանիների վրա, հալածում է, թալանում է, սպանում է՝ անցնելով բոլոր բարոյական նորմերի սահմանները, առանց ամոթի, առանց դիմադրության: Հա, Լևոնի ժամանակ եղել են բազմաթիվ սխալներ, Լևոնի ժամանակ նախարարները լավ էին ապրում, առանձնատներ էին կառուցում, թալան կար, սեփականաշնորհումը կատարվեց շատ ապաշնորհ ձևով: Քիչ թե շատ լավ բաների մասին չեմ ասում: Բայց այդ ամենն այսպիսի մասշտաբներ չի ունեցել: Հիշիր կամ հարցրու, կտեսնես, որ հանցագործությունների քանակը անհամեմատելի է այն ժամանակ և հիմա, կտեսնես, որ երկիրը գրեթե զարգացում չի ապրել: Զարգացում չհամարես այն, որ հիմա լույս ունենք, գազ ունենք և այլն: Դա ամեն դեպքում լինելու էր անկախ նրանից ով կլիներ երկրի նախագահը:

Եվ դադարեք ընդդիմադիր հայացքներ ունեցող քաղաքացիներին անվանել «լևոնական»: Իսկ ում՞ որ ընդհանրապես քաղաքական հայացքներ չունի ի՞նչ անվանենք: «Անուղղակի- սերժա՞նտ»:

Վերջիվերջո, դուք այդպես էլ չեք հասկանում, որ խնդիրն այն չէ, որ Լևոնը գա իշխանության: Այլ այն է, որ եթե դու, ես, էն մեկը, մյուսը, ողջ ժողովուրդը կարողանա ընտրել իրեն ձեռնտու, առավել արժանի, առավել կարող իշխանություն, որը կմտածի երկրի ու իր ազգի մասին: Դա կլինի ՀՀՇ-Ն, պպգ-ն կամ ՀՀԿ-ն թե դաշնակները, արդեն այնքան էլ էական չի: Արդար ընտրություն է պետք, հասկացեք: Արագածի շուրջը միասնության շուրջպարով հարցերը չեն լուծվի:

----------

Chuk (20.02.2009), Norton (20.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Արդեն նմանատիպ թեմաները ու նրանցում լուրջ քննարկումները ծիծաղ են առաջացնում: Ոնց ասում են, սրանից արդեն նավթալինի հոտ ա գալիս: Մարդիկ իբրև պայքարում են, բայց դե չգիտեն էլ թե ինչի համար են պայքարում: Օրինակ ասում են, ազատության ու դեմոկրատիայի համար են պայքարում, բայց դե էդ ազատությունն ու դեմոկրատիան նույնիսկ Բելգիայում ու Ֆինլանդիայում չկա, մինչդեռ դրանք ամենադեմոկրատ երկրներից են: Ինչ ա ընդհանրապես ազատությունը? Ազատության ձգտող մարդը երբեք քաղաքականության մեջ գլուխը չի մտցնի, որովհետև քաղաքականությունը մարդուն ամենամեծ սահմանափակումների մեջ ա դնում: Ուղղակի մարդկանց համոզել են, որ ազատությունը էն ա, որ կարան ազատ միտինգ անեն, ում ուզեն հայհոյեն, ումից ուզեն բողոքեն: Բայց դե, յուրաքանչյուր մարդ, որ մի քիչ լուրջ մտածի, կհասկանա, որ էդ ամեն ինչի մեջ բացի երեխայությունից ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չկա: Ես մի մարդ եմ ճանաչում: Իրան իրա գաղափարների համար սովետում տարել են ու հոգեբուժարանում փակել: Բայց էդ մարդը միշտ ասում էր ու հիմա էլ ասում ա, որ իրան ոչ մեկը չի կարողացել և չի կարողանալու ազատությունից զրկի, նույնիսկ եթե տանեն ու 4 պատի արանքում փակեն: Որովհետև ինքը գտնվում ա հոգևոր ազատության մեջ ու շատ ավելի ազատ ա իրան զգում, քան մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը: Նենց որ էդ պայքար կոչվածը ընդդամենը վերևից թելադրված հրահանգ է ու մարդիկ էլ ընդամենը հրահանգներ են կատարում: Ասում են գնացեք հանրահավաքի մարդիկ էլ գնում եք: Ասածս չի նշանակում, որ ինչ-որ մի ուրիշ մարդ ա դա ասում: Էդ ուրիշը կարողա չասի, բայց էնպիսի գաղափարներ լցնի մարդու մեջ, որ մարդ անկախ իրենից հայտնվի մի վիճակում, որ էլ չի կարա չգնա ցույցի: Ես սա ավելի մեծ անազատություն եմ համարում, քան էն, որ մարդուն բռնում տանում բանտարկում են ֆիզիկապես: Կամ օրինակ էն 7-ի գործ կոչվածի մեղադրյալները: Իրենք իմ աչքին իրոք ազատության համար պայքարողներ կերևան, եթե դատարանում կարողանան իրենց նենց պահել, որ դատավորը չկարենա դատը էդքան հետաձգել: Մինչդեռ իրենք *չեն կարողանում* իրենց պահել ինչպես հարկն է: Չեն կարողանում իրենց մեջ ուժ գտնել և կանգնել երբ դատավորն է գալիս, կամ կանգնում ու չեն նստում: Միթե սա երեխայությունից բացի ուրիշ բան կարողա դիտվել?

Հուսով եմ մի անգամ ամանակ կունենամ գամ հանդիպման ու ավելի մանրամասն խոսանք էս թեմաների շուրջ: Ուղղակի հիմա ժամանակ չունեմ: Մեկ ա քաղաքականությունը անվերջանալի թեմա ա, ու չենք կարա ոչ ճիշտը պարզենք ոչ էլ սխալը: Ամեն կողմն էլ իրա համար ճիշտա:

----------

Լեո (20.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (20.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Մի հարց լևոնականներին (խնդրում եմ «լևոնական» բառի համար ինձ չքարկոծել. ուղղակի ձեր լեզվով դա կաչվում է «համաժողովրդական շարժման մասնակից», իմ լեզվով՝ լևոնական: «Լևոնական»-ը ինձ համար հավաքական կերպար է և պայմանավորված չէ միմիայն Լևոնի անձով: Սա ի միջի այլոց): 

Իսկ հիմա հարցս: 
Ես վատ եմ տեղեկացված ԼՏՊ-ի *արտաքին քաղաքական ծրագրի* մասին: Եթե լավ տեղեկացվածներ կան, խնդրում եմ ընդհանուր գծերով ներկայացրեք այն:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Կամ օրինակ էն 7-ի գործ կոչվածի մեղադրյալները: Իրենք իմ աչքին իրոք ազատության համար պայքարողներ կերևան, եթե դատարանում կարողանան իրենց նենց պահել, որ դատավորը չկարենա դատը էդքան հետաձգել: Մինչդեռ իրենք *չեն կարողանում* իրենց պահել ինչպես հարկն է: Չեն կարողանում իրենց մեջ ուժ գտնել և կանգնել երբ դատավորն է գալիս, կամ կանգնում ու չեն նստում: Միթե սա երեխայությունից բացի ուրիշ բան կարողա դիտվել?


Ուզում ես ասել, որ մեկ տարի բանտում գտնվողը, առողջական բազմաթիվ պրոբլեմներ ունեցողը չի՞ ուզում շուտ ազատվել, չի՞ ուզում գնա իր օջախ, իր երեխայի, իր ծնողի մոտ: :Shok:  
Ոչ, համոզված եղիր, որ դատի երկարել-չերակարելու վրա նրանք որևէ ազդեցություն ունենալ չեն կարող: 

Ֆինլանդիայում ու չգիտեմորտեղ մարդիկ հանգիստ ապրում են, մարդկանց արժանապատվությունը որևիցե մեկը չի վիրավորում, ընտրում են իրենց ուզած գործչին, վերջապես՝ լա՜վ են ապրում. ունեն երաշխավորված ապագա… ամենակարևորը… կա խղճի, խոսքի ազատություն: Այնպես որ՝ ասելով «ազատություն» դա նկատի ունենք, ոչ թե բուդդիստների կամ չգիտեմ- որ հոգեկան հիվանդի գաղափարները: Թե՞ կարծում ես Միքայել Նալբանդյանը նկատի ուներ քո նշած «ազատություն»-ը: :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Եթե Լեւոնը չլիներ ու այնպիսի մարդ լիներ, որ գոնե համոզված լինեի, որ վիճակը ավելի չի վատանա, ես արդարացնելու խնդիր չէի ունենա, քանի որ պայքարի մեջ կլինեի:


Morpheus_NS, վաղվա վիճակի վատանալ–լավանալը քեզնից է կախված, հասարակ քաղաքացուց։ 
Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, եվրոպական մի շարք երկրներում, որտեղ նման ձևով չեն ոտնահարվում քաղաքացիների տարրական իրավունքները, խաղաղ ցույցերի համար չեն կրակում, չեն ծեծում, պլակատներ չեն ջարդում, էդ ինչի՞ց է։ Մի՞թե էնքան միամիտ եք, որ ձեզ թվում է, թե եվրոպական քաղաքական գործիչն ավելի պուպուշն է քան Լևոնը, Սերժը կամ մյուսները։ 
Չէ՛, համոզված եղեք, որ տենց չի։ Ուղղակի եվրոպական պետական գործիչը շատ լավ գիտի, որ եթե իրան նման բաներ թույլ տա, նույն օրը հասարակ քաղաքացիները ազգովի դուրս կգան փողոց ու գրողի ծոցը կուղարկեն իրան։

Եթե դու դադարես դիրքորոշումդ անձերով պայմանավորել, ու դուրս գաս պայքարի յուրաքանչյուր դեպքում, երբ ոտնահարվում են քաղաքացու իրավունքները, արժանապատվությունը, ապա թեկուզ իշխանության գլուխ հրեշ էլ նստած լինի, առնվազն իր կաշվի մասին մտածելով, իր տեղում մնալու համար ստիպված կլինի ենթարկվել հասարակության պահանջներին։ 
Վաղվա լավ օրվա երաշխիքները առաջին հերթին անօրինականության դեմ ժողովրդի միասնական ու մշտական զգոն պայքարով են պայմանավորված, այլ ոչ թե Լևոնի կամ Սերժի անձերով։
Սա է օրինական երկիր կառուցելու ճանապարհը։ Բոլոր նման երկրները էս ճանապարհով են անցել։

----------

Chuk (20.02.2009), Երվանդ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արդեն նմանատիպ թեմաները ու նրանցում լուրջ քննարկումները ծիծաղ են առաջացնում: Ոնց ասում են, սրանից արդեն նավթալինի հոտ ա գալիս: Մարդիկ իբրև պայքարում են, բայց դե չգիտեն էլ թե ինչի համար են պայքարում: Օրինակ ասում են, ազատության ու դեմոկրատիայի համար են պայքարում, բայց դե էդ ազատությունն ու դեմոկրատիան նույնիսկ Բելգիայում ու Ֆինլանդիայում չկա, մինչդեռ դրանք ամենադեմոկրատ երկրներից են: Ինչ ա ընդհանրապես ազատությունը? Ազատության ձգտող մարդը երբեք քաղաքականության մեջ գլուխը չի մտցնի, որովհետև քաղաքականությունը մարդուն ամենամեծ սահմանափակումների մեջ ա դնում: Ուղղակի մարդկանց համոզել են, որ ազատությունը էն ա, որ կարան ազատ միտինգ անեն, ում ուզեն հայհոյեն, ումից ուզեն բողոքեն: Բայց դե, յուրաքանչյուր մարդ, որ մի քիչ լուրջ մտածի, կհասկանա, որ էդ ամեն ինչի մեջ բացի երեխայությունից ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չկա: Ես մի մարդ եմ ճանաչում: Իրան իրա գաղափարների համար սովետում տարել են ու հոգեբուժարանում փակել: Բայց էդ մարդը միշտ ասում էր ու հիմա էլ ասում ա, որ իրան ոչ մեկը չի կարողացել և չի կարողանալու ազատությունից զրկի, նույնիսկ եթե տանեն ու 4 պատի արանքում փակեն: Որովհետև ինքը գտնվում ա հոգևոր ազատության մեջ ու շատ ավելի ազատ ա իրան զգում, քան մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը: Նենց որ էդ պայքար կոչվածը ընդդամենը վերևից թելադրված հրահանգ է ու մարդիկ էլ ընդամենը հրահանգներ են կատարում: Ասում են գնացեք հանրահավաքի մարդիկ էլ գնում եք: Ասածս չի նշանակում, որ ինչ-որ մի ուրիշ մարդ ա դա ասում: Էդ ուրիշը կարողա չասի, բայց էնպիսի գաղափարներ լցնի մարդու մեջ, որ մարդ անկախ իրենից հայտնվի մի վիճակում, որ էլ չի կարա չգնա ցույցի: Ես սա ավելի մեծ անազատություն եմ համարում, քան էն, որ մարդուն բռնում տանում բանտարկում են ֆիզիկապես: Կամ օրինակ էն 7-ի գործ կոչվածի մեղադրյալները: Իրենք իմ աչքին իրոք ազատության համար պայքարողներ կերևան, եթե դատարանում կարողանան իրենց նենց պահել, որ դատավորը չկարենա դատը էդքան հետաձգել: Մինչդեռ իրենք *չեն կարողանում* իրենց պահել ինչպես հարկն է: Չեն կարողանում իրենց մեջ ուժ գտնել և կանգնել երբ դատավորն է գալիս, կամ կանգնում ու չեն նստում: Միթե սա երեխայությունից բացի ուրիշ բան կարողա դիտվել?
> 
> Հուսով եմ մի անգամ ամանակ կունենամ գամ հանդիպման ու ավելի մանրամասն խոսանք էս թեմաների շուրջ: Ուղղակի հիմա ժամանակ չունեմ: Մեկ ա քաղաքականությունը անվերջանալի թեմա ա, ու չենք կարա ոչ ճիշտը պարզենք ոչ էլ սխալը: Ամեն կողմն էլ իրա համար ճիշտա:


Արիացի, քո ասածը դեմագոգիա չի, փիլիսոփայության մեջ այլ կատեգորիա կա, անունը չեմ տալիս, պարզապես բացատրեմ.
Փաստորեն եթե դիցուք Բելգիայում, կամ Ֆինլանդիայում մարդիկ ասենք իրար վրա միզում են, ապա կարելի է ուրախանալ, որ մեզ մոտ բավարարվում են ծեծել–սպանելով։ 
Ասենք երկուսով քայլում են, ոստիկանը մոտենում է, մեկին անասուն է ասում, էն մյուսին՝ անբարոյականի զավակ, էն մեկը, որին անասուն էր ասել, իրեն լավ է զգում։ Տրամաբանությունը հասկանում ես երևի։ Պատկերացրու, ասենք մեկի երեխային դպրոցում համադասարանցի դատախազի տղան ստորացնում է, այդ մեկը փորձում է երեխային պաշտպանել, արդյունքում դատախազի դռբի տակ է ընկնում, գլխին էլ սարքում ու նստանցում են։ Ջոկում ես, ի՜նչ հոգևոր ազատության մեջ կգտնվի, մանավանդ իր երեխայի հետագա ստորացումները պատկերացնելով։
Հիմա փաստորեն ըստ քեզ մեր երկիրը Բելգիայի ու Ֆինլանդիայի մակարդակին է հասել, պարզապես մարդկանց զոմբիացրել ու կաթացնում են՝ թե ի՞նչ Ֆինլադիա, Մոզամբիկի օրին ենք, հելեք հանրահավաք արեք, ու մենակ դու ես ջոկել, որ կուտ ա, իրականում Ֆինլանդիան ղալաթ ա արել մեր երկրի դեմը։

----------


## Արշակ

> Արդեն նմանատիպ թեմաները ու նրանցում լուրջ քննարկումները ծիծաղ են առաջացնում: Ոնց ասում են, սրանից արդեն նավթալինի հոտ ա գալիս: Մարդիկ իբրև պայքարում են, բայց դե չգիտեն էլ թե ինչի համար են պայքարում: Օրինակ ասում են, ազատության ու դեմոկրատիայի համար են պայքարում, բայց դե էդ ազատությունն ու դեմոկրատիան նույնիսկ Բելգիայում ու Ֆինլանդիայում չկա, մինչդեռ դրանք ամենադեմոկրատ երկրներից են: Ինչ ա ընդհանրապես ազատությունը? Ազատության ձգտող մարդը երբեք քաղաքականության մեջ գլուխը չի մտցնի, որովհետև քաղաքականությունը մարդուն ամենամեծ սահմանափակումների մեջ ա դնում: Ուղղակի մարդկանց համոզել են, որ ազատությունը էն ա, որ կարան ազատ միտինգ անեն, ում ուզեն հայհոյեն, ումից ուզեն բողոքեն: Բայց դե, յուրաքանչյուր մարդ, որ մի քիչ լուրջ մտածի, կհասկանա, որ էդ ամեն ինչի մեջ բացի երեխայությունից ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չկա: Ես մի մարդ եմ ճանաչում: Իրան իրա գաղափարների համար սովետում տարել են ու հոգեբուժարանում փակել: Բայց էդ մարդը միշտ ասում էր ու հիմա էլ ասում ա, որ իրան ոչ մեկը չի կարողացել և չի կարողանալու ազատությունից զրկի, նույնիսկ եթե տանեն ու 4 պատի արանքում փակեն: Որովհետև ինքը գտնվում ա հոգևոր ազատության մեջ ու շատ ավելի ազատ ա իրան զգում, քան մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը: Նենց որ էդ պայքար կոչվածը ընդդամենը վերևից թելադրված հրահանգ է ու մարդիկ էլ ընդամենը հրահանգներ են կատարում: Ասում են գնացեք հանրահավաքի մարդիկ էլ գնում եք: Ասածս չի նշանակում, որ ինչ-որ մի ուրիշ մարդ ա դա ասում: Էդ ուրիշը կարողա չասի, բայց էնպիսի գաղափարներ լցնի մարդու մեջ, որ մարդ անկախ իրենից հայտնվի մի վիճակում, որ էլ չի կարա չգնա ցույցի: Ես սա ավելի մեծ անազատություն եմ համարում, քան էն, որ մարդուն բռնում տանում բանտարկում են ֆիզիկապես: Կամ օրինակ էն 7-ի գործ կոչվածի մեղադրյալները: Իրենք իմ աչքին իրոք ազատության համար պայքարողներ կերևան, եթե դատարանում կարողանան իրենց նենց պահել, որ դատավորը չկարենա դատը էդքան հետաձգել: Մինչդեռ իրենք *չեն կարողանում* իրենց պահել ինչպես հարկն է: Չեն կարողանում իրենց մեջ ուժ գտնել և կանգնել երբ դատավորն է գալիս, կամ կանգնում ու չեն նստում: Միթե սա երեխայությունից բացի ուրիշ բան կարողա դիտվել?
> …:


1. Արիացի, չնայած ոչ մի տեղ էլ ազատությունը իդեալական վիճակում չի գտնվում, բայց ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է Ֆինլանդիայի քաղաքացու ազատությունը, քաղաքացիական տարրական իրավունքերի պահպանումն ու կենսամակարդակը համեմատել ՀՀ քաղաքացու ազատության հետ։
2. Ոչ ոչ չի կարող իմ իմ կամ քո մտածելու ազատությունը սահմանափակել ցանկացած դեպքում։ Հարցը դրանում չի։ Բայց չեմ կարծում թե քեզ էդ մտքի ազատությունը լրիվ հերիք է ու քո համար տարբերություն չկա սիրելիներիդ հետ էս ապրում, թե բանտում փտում ես առանց իրավական հիմքերի։
Մեկը մյուսի հետ պետք չի խառնել։ 
3.Երեխայություն է թե չէ, դատավորն ոչ մի իրավունք չունի չնստելու պատճառով դատը անվերջ հետաձգել էդ մարդկանց առանց դատելու, էլ չեմ ասում առանց լուրջ փաստերի առկայության բանտում փտացնելով։

Իսկ են չգիտակցված հրահանգներ կատարելը (էլի նույն զոմբիական պատմությունները՝ արդեն հոգնել ենք) որ ասում ես, ոչ մի ձևով չես կարող հիմնավորել, որ ցույցի գնացողն է հրահանգներ կատարում, այլ ոչ թե էն մարդը ում մարդկային արժանապատվությունը ոտնահարում են ու էլի տանը նստած ոչինչ չի ձեռնարկում։ 
Հետևաբար էս քննարկման մեջ նման հիմնավորումը հիմնավորում չի, այլ ընդամենը քննարկումը փակուղի տանելու փորձ։ Որովհետև նման պնդում կարող է ցանկացած մարդ անել ու ցանկացած տեսակետի վերաբերյալ, ու դրանով կհայտարարենք որ բանական էակներ չենք, ավելի լավ է չտրամաբանենք։ Է հետո՞։

----------


## Արիացի

> Ոչ, համոզված եղիր, որ դատի երկարել-չերակարելու վրա նրանք որևէ ազդեցություն ունենալ չեն կարող:


Մարկիզ ջան, դու համոզված ես? Ես համոզված չեն:



> Ֆինլանդիայում ու չգիտեմորտեղ մարդիկ հանգիստ ապրում են, մարդկանց արժանապատվությունը որևիցե մեկը չի վիրավորում, ընտրում են իրենց ուզած գործչին, վերջապես՝ լա՜վ են ապրում. ունեն երաշխավորված ապագա… ամենակարևորը… կա խղճի, խոսքի ազատություն: Այնպես որ՝ ասելով «ազատություն» դա նկատի ունենք, ոչ թե բուդդիստների կամ չգիտեմ- որ հոգեկան հիվանդի գաղափարները: Թե՞ կարծում ես Միքայել Նալբանդյանը նկատի ուներ քո նշած «ազատություն»-ը:


Ես հանգիստ ապրում եմ Հայաստանում, իմ արժանապատվությունը ոչ մեկը չի վիրավորում, ընտրում եմ իմ ուզած գործչին (չնայած չեն ընտրվում իմ ուզածները), վերջապես լավ եմ ապրում ու ունեմ երաշխավորված ապագա... ամենակարևորը ունեմ խղճի ու խոսքի ազատություն: Այնպես, որ քո ասած ազատությունը ես օրինակ ունեմ ու համոզված եմ շատերը ունեն: Իսկ Միքայել Նալբանդյանը, եթե իմ նշած ազատությունը նկատի չի ունեցել, ապա հաստատ քո նշածն էլ նկատի չի ունեցել:  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> ...այլ ոչ թե Լևոնի կամ Սերժի անձերով:


Մի ռեպլիկ անեմ:
Ոնց եմ հոգել «եկեք վեր կանգնենք անձերից» կատեգորիայի հայտարարություններից:

Իմ համոզմամբ ժողովուրդն ըստ էության ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան *ամբոխ*: Նա իր ամբողջականության մեջ զուրկ է բանական մտածելու և համակարգված գործելու ունակությունից: Ժողովուրդը ժողովուրդ է միմիայն իր անձերով ու անհատականություններով: Ժողովրդին լիդերներ են պետք, որպեսզի ժողովուրդը կարողանա առաջնորդվել ճիշտ ճանապարհով: Պատմությունը կերտում են անհատները, և պատմությունը կառուցվում է անձերի շուրջ: Առանց անհատ-լիդերների ժողովուրդը դառնում է անկառավարի մի հոտ, որը չգիտի իրեն ինչ է պետք և ինքը ուր է գնում:

Ցավոք այսօր մեր հասարակությունը բաժանված է 3 խմբի.
1. ՍՍ-ի լիդերությամբ առաջնորդվող մաս /շատ չնչին մաս, հիմնականում կլանը/,
2. ԼՏՊ-ի լիդերությամբ առաջնորդվող մաս, 
3. Լիդեր չունեցող մաս /ամենամեծ մասը/:

Վերոնշյալ 3 դեպքերում էլ վիճակն անմխիթար է :Sad: 

Ինչքան էլ ուզենանք անհատներից վեր կանգնել, միևնույն է փաստն այսպիսին է:

----------

Elmo (20.02.2009), Morpheus_NS (20.02.2009), Արիացի (20.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (20.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի, քո ասածը դեմագոգիա չի, փիլիսոփայության մեջ այլ կատեգորիա կա, անունը չեմ տալիս, պարզապես բացատրեմ.
> Փաստորեն եթե դիցուք Բելգիայում, կամ Ֆինլանդիայում մարդիկ ասենք իրար վրա միզում են, ապա կարելի է ուրախանալ, որ մեզ մոտ բավարարվում են ծեծել–սպանելով։ 
> Ասենք երկուսով քայլում են, ոստիկանը մոտենում է, մեկին անասուն է ասում, էն մյուսին՝ անբարոյականի զավակ, էն մեկը, որին անասուն էր ասել, իրեն լավ է զգում։ Տրամաբանությունը հասկանում ես երևի։ Պատկերացրու, ասենք մեկի երեխային դպրոցում համադասարանցի դատախազի տղան ստորացնում է, այդ մեկը փորձում է երեխային պաշտպանել, արդյունքում դատախազի դռբի տակ է ընկնում, գլխին էլ սարքում ու նստանցում են։ Ջոկում ես, ի՜նչ հոգևոր ազատության մեջ կգտնվի, մանավանդ իր երեխայի հետագա ստորացումները պատկերացնելով։
> Հիմա փաստորեն ըստ քեզ մեր երկիրը Բելգիայի ու Ֆինլանդիայի մակարդակին է հասել, պարզապես մարդկանց զոմբիացրել ու կաթացնում են՝ թե ի՞նչ Ֆինլադիա, Մոզամբիկի օրին ենք, հելեք հանրահավաք արեք, ու մենակ դու ես ջոկել, որ կուտ ա, իրականում Ֆինլանդիան ղալաթ ա արել մեր երկրի դեմը։


Վիշապ ջան, քո ասած պրոբլեմները ես էլ եմ տեսնում: ՀՀ-ը իրոք էսօր նման խնդիրներ ունի: Բայց ցույցի գնալը, եթե չի շատացնում նման խնդիրները, ապա համենայն դեպս չի էլ քչացնում: Եթե դու էդքան հարգում ես ասենք Ֆինլանդիայի մարդկային ու հասարակական հարաբերությունները, ապա պայքարիր էն մեթոդներով, որով պայքարում են էդ հարգված երկրներում, ոչ թե նույն մեթոդներով որոնց դեմ դու ուզում ես պայքարել ու իրականում հայտնվում ես անվերջ ցիկլի մեջ:  :Smile: 
Ես չեմ կարծում, որ Հայաստանը դեմոկրատիայի առումով Ֆինլանդիայի մակարդակին ա, բայց էնտեղ էլ ուրիշ պրոբլեմներ կան: Էնտեղ էլ մազոխիստ անասուններն են օրինակի համար շատ, որ կարող ա մի օր գնան ու երեխայի դպրոցում մի 100 մարդ սպանեն, հետո էլ իրենց խփեն:  :Smile: 
Բայց ամեն դեպքում Հայաստանը Մոզամբիկի մակարդակին էլ չի:  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ ջան, դու համոզված ես? Ես համոզված չեն:
> 
> Ես հանգիստ ապրում եմ Հայաստանում, իմ արժանապատվությունը ոչ մեկը չի վիրավորում, ընտրում եմ իմ ուզած գործչին (չնայած չեն ընտրվում իմ ուզածները), վերջապես լավ եմ ապրում ու ունեմ երաշխավորված ապագա... ամենակարևորը ունեմ խղճի ու խոսքի ազատություն: Այնպես, որ քո ասած ազատությունը ես օրինակ ունեմ ու համոզված եմ շատերը ունեն: Իսկ Միքայել Նալբանդյանը, եթե իմ նշած ազատությունը նկատի չի ունեցել, ապա հաստատ քո նշածն էլ նկատի չի ունեցել:


Արիացի, ես, արժանապատվություն վիրավորել ասելով, նկատի չունեմ «գողական պոնյատով»: :Wink: 



> Ես հանգիստ ապրում եմ Հայաստանում,* իմ արժանապատվությունը ոչ մեկը չի վիրավորում*, ընտրում եմ իմ ուզած գործչին


Բա ասում ես չեն վիրավորում՞: Որովհետև կեղծում են, չէ՞ :Smile: 



> (չնայած չեն ընտ*րվ*ում իմ ուզածները)


Դա վիրավորանք  չէ՞ ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑՈՒՆ:

Իսկ ո՞ր «ազատության» մասին է Նալբանդյանի բանաստեղծությունը: Հիշեցնեմ, բանաստեղծությունը գրվել է բուրժուադեմոկրատական հեղափոխությունների, Եվրոպայում հասարակական-քաղաքական իրավիճակի կարևորագույն փոփոխությունների դարաշրջանում: :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Բա ասում ես չեն վիրավորում՞: Որովհետև կեղծում են, չէ՞
> Դա վիրավորանք  չէ՞ ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑՈՒՆ:


Չէ Մարկիզ ջան, իմ ընտրածը ուղղակի շատ քիչ տոկոս էր հավաքել  :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չէ Մարկիզ ջան, իմ ընտրածը ուղղակի շատ քիչ տոկոս էր հավաքել


Սերժ Սարգսյաից քանի՞ անգամ քիչ: :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսկ ո՞ր «ազատության» մասին է Նալբանդյանի բանաստեղծությունը: Հիշեցնեմ, բանաստեղծությունը գրվել է բուրժուադեմոկրատական հեղափոխությունների, Եվրոպայում հասարակական-քաղաքական իրավիճակի կարևորագույն փոփոխությունների դարաշրջանում:


Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, էդ բանաստեղծությունը ազգային ազատության մասին է:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Իմ համոզմամբ ժողովուրդն ըստ էության ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան *ամբոխ*: Նա իր ամբողջականության մեջ զուրկ է բանական մտածելու և համակարգված գործելու ունակությունից: …


Այ սա հետաքրքիր նյութ է, հոգեբաններին կհետաքրքրի։
Փաստորեն դու կարծում ես, որ դու ու էլի քո մտածելակերպը ունեցող մարդիկ եթե հավաքվեն, ապա ձեր գումարային բանականությունը ու մտածողությունը կզրոյանա։ Ու համակարգված էլ չեք կարողանա գործել, պիտի լինի մեկը, որ ասի այս սենց արեք, այ սենց մտածեք։ Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, ձեր ընտանիքում ո՞վ է քեզ ասում, թե մտիր Ակումբ, ու գրառումներ արա «քաղաքականություն» բաժնում, ո՞վ է քեզ համակարգողը։

----------

Chuk (20.02.2009), Taurel. . . . (20.02.2009), Արշակ (20.02.2009), Երվանդ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Սերժ Սարգսյաից քանի՞ անգամ քիչ:


Շատ քիչ, բայց դե անցնող էլ չէր: Համ էլ դա մի քիչ կոնֆիդենցիալ ինֆորմացիա ա  :LOL: 
Ես գիտեմ, ընտրություններում կեղծիքները ահավոր շատ են: Մանավանդ ես վերջինում: Բայց դե դրա դեմ պայքարը անիմաստա, մոտակա մի 10 տարում: Նույնիսկ եթե իշխանությունը մի 10 գլուխ փոխվի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, քո ասած պրոբլեմները ես էլ եմ տեսնում: ՀՀ-ը իրոք էսօր նման խնդիրներ ունի: Բայց ցույցի գնալը, եթե չի շատացնում նման խնդիրները, ապա համենայն դեպս չի էլ քչացնում: Եթե դու էդքան հարգում ես ասենք Ֆինլանդիայի մարդկային ու հասարակական հարաբերությունները, ապա պայքարիր էն մեթոդներով, որով պայքարում են էդ հարգված երկրներում, ոչ թե նույն մեթոդներով որոնց դեմ դու ուզում ես պայքարել ու իրականում հայտնվում ես անվերջ ցիկլի մեջ: 
> Ես չեմ կարծում, որ Հայաստանը դեմոկրատիայի առումով Ֆինլանդիայի մակարդակին ա, բայց էնտեղ էլ ուրիշ պրոբլեմներ կան: Էնտեղ էլ մազոխիստ անասուններն են օրինակի համար շատ, որ կարող ա մի օր գնան ու երեխայի դպրոցում մի 100 մարդ սպանեն, հետո էլ իրենց խփեն: 
> Բայց ամեն դեպքում Հայաստանը Մոզամբիկի մակարդակին էլ չի:


Աչքիս դու պարզապես Ֆինլանդիայի ու այլ զարգացած երկրների պատմությունը չգիտես, թե նրանք ոնց են հասել էդ մակարդակին։ Էդ մեթոդները որ նրանք ունեն ներկայում, ոչ թե էն գլխից ունեցել են, այլ հասել են դրան այլ մեթոդներով։ Չխորանամ մեթոդների էության մեջ,  պարզապես կարդա, թե բոլորովին վերջերս Իսլանդիայում ինչ մեթոդով պայքարեց ժողովուրդը, ու ինչ մեթոդով փոխվեց երկրի իշխանությունը։ Ու մի հատ այդ ազատ խղճովդ ազատ մտածիր, թե ինչով էր մեզ մոտ պայքարողների մեթոդը տարբերվում Իսլանդիայից, որ նրանց մոտ իշխանությունը փոխվեց, իսկ մեզ մոտ մարդկանց գնդակահարեցին։

----------


## Արիացի

> 1. Արիացի, չնայած ոչ մի տեղ էլ ազատությունը իդեալական վիճակում չի գտնվում, բայց ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է Ֆինլանդիայի քաղաքացու ազատությունը, քաղաքացիական տարրական իրավունքերի պահպանումն ու կենսամակարդակը համեմատել ՀՀ քաղաքացու ազատության հետ։


Արշակ ջան, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, դա մի քիչ նաև մարդուց է գալիս: Մարդն ա իրա ազատության ու կենսամակարդակի համար պատասխանատու ու երբ իրա կենսամակարդակը օրինակ ցածր ա, ապա դրանում ավելի շատ ինքն ա մեղավոր քան ուրիշները: Չնայած իմ այս մտածելակերպը շատ սուբյեկտիվ է, և ես կարծում եմ իմ մոտ ձևավորվել է նրանից, որ ես միշտ իմ ուզածին հասնում եմ  :Wink: 




> 2. Ոչ ոչ չի կարող իմ իմ կամ քո մտածելու ազատությունը սահմանափակել ցանկացած դեպքում։ Հարցը դրանում չի։ Բայց չեմ կարծում թե քեզ էդ մտքի ազատությունը լրիվ հերիք է ու քո համար տարբերություն չկա սիրելիներիդ հետ էս ապրում, թե բանտում փտում ես առանց իրավական հիմքերի։
> Մեկը մյուսի հետ պետք չի խառնել։


Իմ կարծիքով հարցը հենց նրանում է, որ էս ազատ աշխարհում, մարդու մտածելու ունակությունը շատ ավելի ա սահմանափակվում, քան հին շատ բռնատիրական հասարակարգերում: 



> 3.Երեխայություն է թե չէ, դատավորն ոչ մի իրավունք չունի չնստելու պատճառով դատը անվերջ հետաձգել էդ մարդկանց առանց դատելու, էլ չեմ ասում առանց լուրջ փաստերի առկայության բանտում փտացնելով։


Իմ կարծիքով դատավորը էդ իրավունքը ունի: Չնայած օրենքներից էդքան էլ տեղյակ չեմ, կարողա նաև սխալվում եմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Աչքիս դու պարզապես Ֆինլանդիայի ու այլ զարգացած երկրների պատմությունը չգիտես, թե նրանք ոնց են հասել էդ մակարդակին։ Էդ մեթոդները որ նրանք ունեն ներկայում, ոչ թե էն գլխից ունեցել են, այլ հասել են դրան այլ մեթոդներով։ Չխորանամ մեթոդների էության մեջ,  պարզապես կարդա, թե բոլորովին վերջերս Իսլանդիայում ինչ մեթոդով պայքարեց ժողովուրդը, ու ինչ մեթոդով փոխվեց երկրի իշխանությունը։ Ու մի հատ այդ ազատ խղճովդ ազատ մտածիր, թե ինչով էր մեզ մոտ պայքարողների մեթոդը տարբերվում Իսլանդիայից, որ նրանց մոտ իշխանությունը փոխվեց, իսկ մեզ մոտ մարդկանց գնդակահարեցին։


Ճիշտն ասած քո ասած պատմությանը ծանոթ չեմ, բայց իմ կարծիքով մեր պայքարի մեթոդների ու իսլանդացու պայքարի մեթոդների միջև շատ խոր ու մեծ տարբերություններ կան: Մենք ասիական շատ հին ժողովուրդ ենք, նրանք սկանդինավյան: Էդտեղ շատ նուրբ հարցեր կան, որոնք ես չեմ կարող բացատրել: Բայց էդ նուրբ տարբերությունները շատ մեծ դեր են կատարում պայքարի ընթացքի վրա:

----------


## Լեո

> Այ սա հետաքրքիր նյութ է, հոգեբաններին կհետաքրքրի։
> Փաստորեն դու կարծում ես, որ դու ու էլի քո մտածելակերպը ունեցող մարդիկ եթե հավաքվեն, ապա ձեր գումարային բանականությունը ու մտածողությունը կզրոյանա։ Ու համակարգված էլ չեք կարողանա գործել, պիտի լինի մեկը, որ ասի այս սենց արեք, այ սենց մտածեք։ Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, ձեր ընտանիքում ո՞վ է քեզ ասում, թե մտիր Ակումբ, ու գրառումներ արա «քաղաքականություն» բաժնում, ո՞վ է քեզ համակարգողը։


Դու փորձիր իմ գրառման շուրջ մի քիչ խորքային մտածել և կհասկանաս գրածիս բուն իմաստը: Պետք չէ միանգամից այսպիսի էմոցիոնալ ու պրովոկացիոն պատասխան տալ:

----------

Լուսաբեր (20.02.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ճիշտն ասած քո ասած պատմությանը ծանոթ չեմ, բայց իմ կարծիքով մեր պայքարի մեթոդների ու իսլանդացու պայքարի մեթոդների միջև շատ խոր ու մեծ տարբերություններ կան: Մենք ասիական շատ հին ժողովուրդ ենք, նրանք սկանդինավյան: Էդտեղ շատ նուրբ հարցեր կան, որոնք ես չեմ կարող բացատրել: Բայց էդ նուրբ տարբերությունները շատ մեծ դեր են կատարում պայքարի ընթացքի վրա:


Փաստորեն ընդհամենը նուրբ տարբերությունների պատճառով մարդկանց գնդակահարեցին, ու նրբորեն էլ չցանկացան սպանողներին բացահայտել, ահա թե ինչ։ Երևի ցուցարարները մեզ մոտ անտակտ էին, փոխանակ ցածրաձայն շշնջային, թե՝ «խնդրում ենք, հեռացեք», ամբողջ կոկորդով մեկ գոռում էին «Սերժիկ հեռացի՛ր»։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դու փորձիր իմ գրառման շուրջ մի քիչ խորքային մտածել և կհասկանաս գրածիս բուն իմաստը: Պետք չէ միանգամից այսպիսի էմոցիոնալ ու պրովոկացիոն պատասխան տալ:


Լեո ջան, սկզբունքորեն ճիշտ ես, ամբոխ է, պարզապես ամբոխի մի ստվար հատված փորձում է հասարակություն դառնալ ու հավաքական միավոր կազմավորել, որը կոչվում է պետություն, մեկ այլ ստվար հատված էլ ամբողջ ուժով դիմադարում է, թե մի արեք, մենք վախենում ենք, մենք ուզում ենք ամբոխ մնալ, սենց լավա։ Էդքան բան։

----------


## Արիացի

> Փաստորեն ընդհամենը նուրբ տարբերությունների պատճառով մարդկանց գնդակահարեցին, ու նրբորեն էլ չցանկացան սպանողներին բացահայտել, ահա թե ինչ։ Երևի ցուցարարները մեզ մոտ անտակտ էին, փոխանակ ցածրաձայն շշնջային, թե՝ «խնդրում ենք, հեռացեք», ամբողջ կոկորդով մեկ գոռում էին «Սերժիկ հեռացի՛ր»։


Չէ Վիշապ ջան: Ուղղակի հասկանում ես, էդ պայքարողների մեջ մարդիկ կան, որ էն գնդակահարողներից շատ քիչ են տարբերվում: Այսինքն իրանք նման են նրանց ում դեմ, որ պայքարում են: Օրինակ, ցույցի մեջ մարդիկ կան, որ զենք են վերցնում հետները: Հիմա դու կարծում ես, որ Իսլանդիայում մարդիկ խաղաղ ցույց են անում, ու էնտեղ մարդ կա, որ զենք ա վերցնում ցույցի ժամանակ: Ես տենց չեմ կարծում: Պայքարի ժամանակ, միշտ էլ գոռում են, ոչ թե շշնջում, մերոնք տենց պայքարել ու Արցախ են ազատագրել: Էդ պայքարը ազնիվ ու արդար մարդկանց պայքար ա: Իսկ էս պայքարում, իհարկե ազնիվ ու արդար մարդիկ շատ կան: Բայց քիչ չեն նաև շահամոլ ու անարդար մարդիկ, որոնց նպատակը հաստատ էն չի, ինչ ասենք քո նպատակն ա:

----------

Արշակ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Լեո ջան, սկզբունքորեն ճիշտ ես, ամբոխ է, պարզապես ամբոխի մի ստվար հատված փորձում է հասարակություն դառնալ ու հավաքական միավոր կազմավորել, որը կոչվում է պետություն, մեկ այլ ստվար հատված էլ ամբողջ ուժով դիմադարում է, թե մի արեք, մենք վախենում ենք, մենք ուզում ենք ամբոխ մնալ, սենց լավա։ Էդքան բան։


Վիշապ ջան, իմ կարծիքով, դու սխալ բաժանում ես արել: Սխալ ա կարծել, թե ով պայքարին չի միանում ուրեմն վախենում է: Ընդհանրապես ավելի ընդունված է, որ եթե մեկը քո գաղափարներին չի միանում, ուրեմն ինքը քո գաղափարներին ուղղակի դեմ է:  :Wink:

----------

Լեո (20.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (20.02.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ Վիշապ ջան: Ուղղակի հասկանում ես, էդ պայքարողների մեջ մարդիկ կան, որ էն գնդակահարողներից շատ քիչ են տարբերվում: Այսինքն իրանք նման են նրանց ում դեմ, որ պայքարում են: Օրինակ, ցույցի մեջ մարդիկ կան, որ զենք են վերցնում հետները: Հիմա դու կարծում ես, որ Իսլանդիայում մարդիկ խաղաղ ցույց են անում, ու էնտեղ մարդ կա, որ զենք ա վերցնում ցույցի ժամանակ: Ես տենց չեմ կարծում: Պայքարի ժամանակ, միշտ էլ գոռում են, ոչ թե շշնջում, մերոնք տենց պայքարել ու Արցախ են ազատագրել: Էդ պայքարը ազնիվ ու արդար մարդկանց պայքար ա: Իսկ էս պայքարում, իհարկե ազնիվ ու արդար մարդիկ շատ կան: Բայց քիչ չեն նաև շահամոլ ու անարդար մարդիկ, որոնց նպատակը հաստատ էն չի, ինչ ասենք քո նպատակն ա:


Արիացի, հասկացիր, առհասարակ հնարավոր չի, որ որևէ մի տեղ՝ պայքարողներ են, իշխանություն է, հանրահավաք է, մարդկանց բազմություն է, կեղտեր չլինեն, նույնիսկ եկեղացականների մեջ անհավատներ կան։ Ու դա հեչ չի նշանակում, թե դու չպիտի խառնվես պայքարողներին, իշխանություն չես կարող լինել, հանրահավաքի չես մասնակցելու, մարդկանց բազմության մեջ չես հայտնվելու, եթե ուզում ես եկեղեցական դառնալ, ապա քանի որ այնտեղ պոտենցիալ անհավատներ կան, ապա կհրաժարվես մտքիցդ։ Հիմա հավաքական առումով մեր պետության մեջ լիքը տականքներ կան, ինչու՞ չես հրաժարվում քաղաքացիությունիցդ ու փնտրես մեկ այլ պետություն, որտեղ տականքներ չկան։ Ես հասկանում եմ, դու ինչ ես ասում, դու ասում ես, որ միջին հաշվարկներով հնարավոր է, որ իշխանափոխությունից հետո իշխանությունների ղեկին հայտնվեն մարդիկ, որոնք նույն մենթալիտետն ունեն, ու որոնց նպատակը կրկին թալանելն է։ Բայց հասկացիր, այս պայքարի էությունը ցանկացած ժամանակ իշխանություն փոխելու ճանապարհ բացելն է։ Այդ պարագայում ով էլ լինի իշխանություն, հաստատ կլինի ավելի զգոն, իմանալով, որ իրեն կարող են փոխել, նույնիսկ դատել, ինքը հավերժ անձեռնմխելի չի լինելու, դա մեծ հաղթանակ կլինի։ Ու արդեն իշխանությունները ստիպված կլինեն բարեփոխումներով շահել ժողովրդի համակրանքը, ոչ թե ավտոմատներով վախեցնել։ Ու մանրից կլինի այնպես, որ իշխանավորը իր մեծ գործերի համար կստանա բավականին բարձր աշխատավարձ, չի թալանի, որովհետև թալանելու համար նրան կպատժի ժողովուրդը, որովհետև ժողովուրդը կարող է, ժողովուրդը ապացուցել է, որ կարող է։ Իսկ դու ու քեզ նման մտածողները ամեն կերպ դիմադրում են, չեն ուզում ապացուցել։ Դրա համար էլ իշխանությունները քեզ ոչինչ չունեն ապացուցելու։ Հիմա ապրում ես, խնդիրներ չունես, բայց Աստված մի արասցե, խնդիրեր ունենաս լուծելու, որոնց համար առնվազն պիտի պետությունը քեզ օգնի, պետությունը քեզ ամենաքիչը չի օգնելու, նույնիսկ վնասելու է, այն ժամանակ կհասկանաս թե ինչ բան է ժողովրդավարությունը մեկ էլ պետության դերը։

----------

Chuk (20.02.2009), Nareco (20.02.2009), Norton (20.02.2009), REAL_ist (20.02.2009), Taurel. . . . (20.02.2009), Արշակ (20.02.2009), Մարկիզ (20.02.2009), Տրիբուն (23.02.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, իմ կարծիքով, դու սխալ բաժանում ես արել: Սխալ ա կարծել, թե ով պայքարին չի միանում ուրեմն վախենում է: Ընդհանրապես ավելի ընդունված է, որ եթե մեկը քո գաղափարներին չի միանում, ուրեմն ինքը քո գաղափարներին ուղղակի դեմ է:


Իսկապե՞ս, ես գիտեի կողմ է, պարզապես վախենում է :LOL:  Ճիշտ ես, դեմ է պայքարին ու գաղափարներին (եթե իհարկե հասկացել է այդ գաղափարները),  որովհետև վախենում է, ես որևէ բան սխա՞լ եմ գրել։

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի, հասկացիր, առհասարակ հնարավոր չի, որ որևէ մի տեղ՝ պայքարողներ են, իշխանություն է, հանրահավաք է, մարդկանց բազմություն է, կեղտեր չլինեն, նույնիսկ եկեղացականների մեջ անհավատներ կան։ Ու դա հեչ չի նշանակում, թե դու չպիտի խառնվես պայքարողներին, իշխանություն չես կարող լինել, հանրահավաքի չես մասնակցելու, մարդկանց բազմության մեջ չես հայտնվելու, եթե ուզում ես եկեղեցական դառնալ, ապա քանի որ այնտեղ պոտենցիալ անհավատներ կան, ապա կհրաժարվես մտքիցդ։ Հիմա հավաքական առումով մեր պետության մեջ լիքը տականքներ կան, ինչու՞ չես հրաժարվում քաղաքացիությունիցդ ու փնտրես մեկ այլ պետություն, որտեղ տականքներ չկան։ Ես հասկանում եմ, դու ինչ ես ասում, դու ասում ես, որ միջին հաշվարկներով հնարավոր է, որ իշխանափոխությունից հետո իշխանությունների ղեկին հայտնվեն մարդիկ, որոնք նույն մենթալիտետն ունեն, ու որոնց նպատակը կրկին թալանելն է։ Բայց հասկացիր, այս պայքարի էությունը ցանկացած ժամանակ իշխանություն փոխելու ճանապարհ բացելն է։ Այդ պարագայում ով էլ լինի իշխանություն, հաստատ կլինի ավելի զգոն, իմանալով, որ իրեն կարող են փոխել, նույնիսկ դատել, ինքը հավերժ անձեռնմխելի չի լինելու, դա մեծ հաղթանակ կլինի։ Ու արդեն իշխանությունները ստիպված կլինեն բարեփոխումներով շահել ժողովրդի համակրանքը, ոչ թե ավտոմատներով վախեցնել։ Ու մանրից կլինի այնպես, որ իշխանավորը իր մեծ գործերի համար կստանա բավականին բարձր աշխատավարձ, չի թալանի, որովհետև թալանելու համար նրան կպատժի ժողովուրդը, որովհետև ժողովուրդը կարող է, ժողովուրդը ապացուցել է, որ կարող է։ Իսկ դու ու քեզ նման մտածողները ամեն կերպ դիմադրում են, չեն ուզում ապացուցել։ Դրա համար էլ իշխանությունները քեզ ոչինչ չունեն ապացուցելու։ Հիմա ապրում ես, խնդիրներ չունես, բայց Աստված մի արասցե, խնդիրեր ունենաս լուծելու, որոնց համար առնվազն պիտի պետությունը քեզ օգնի, պետությունը քեզ ամենաքիչը չի օգնելու, նույնիսկ վնասելու է, այն ժամանակ կհասկանաս թե ինչ բան է ժողովրդավարությունը մեկ էլ պետության դերը։


Վերջնական մի բան ասեմ Վիշապ ջան: Շատ մոտ բարեկամս եղել ա քաղաքականության մեջ: Պայքարել ա շատ վեհ գաղափարների համար: Ու համոզված ա եղել, որ ճիշտ պայքար ա մղում: Երբ հասել են իրենց նպատակին, ինքը ու իրա հետ պայքարող շատ տղաներ մեծ հիասթափություն են ապրել, որովհետև պարզվել ա, որ իրանց հետ պայքարող որոշ մասսա ոչ թե գաղափարի այլ աթոռի համար է պայքարում: Ու հիմա էդ մարդը ասում ա, ամեն ինչով զբաղվեք, բացի քաղաքականությամբ, որովհետև դա ամենակեղտոտ ու ամենաանկանխատեսելի բանն ա աշխարհում: Ու եթե խորանում ես դրա մեջ, կորցնում ես և արժանապատվությունդ, և ազատությունդ...

Քո հետ շատ հետաքրքիր ա զրուցել, բայց ես պետք է գնամ աշխատեմ: Թե չէ իմ արժանապատիվ և երաշխավորված ապագան իրոք կարող ա կասկածի տակ հայտնվի:  :Smile:

----------

Լուսաբեր (20.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Վիշապ ջան, իմ կարծիքով, դու սխալ բաժանում ես արել: Սխալ ա կարծել, թե ով պայքարին չի միանում ուրեմն վախենում է: Ընդհանրապես ավելի ընդունված է, որ եթե մեկը քո գաղափարներին չի միանում, ուրեմն ինքը քո գաղափարներին ուղղակի դեմ է:


Իրոք Վիշապը բաժանումը սխալ էր արել (իմ կարծիքով իհարկե): 

Բայց համաձայն չեմ, որ ով չի միանում մյուսի գաղափարին, ուրեմն դեմ է: Օրինակ` ես նրանց /շարժման մասնակիցների/ գաղափարների որոշ սկզբունքային կետերի հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ դրանց դեմ էլ չեմ: Նրանք բերում են իրենց պայքարը հիմնավորող շատ լուրջ ու անհերքելի փաստեր: Ուղղակի հարցը նրանում է, որ ինձ չի գոհացնում այն, որ այդ փաստերից բացի կան նաև այլ փաստեր, այսպես կոչված հակափաստեր: Եթե այսօր նրանց փաստերի կողքին չլիներին նաև այս հակափաստերը, ես հիմա հաստատ նրանց կողքին է:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վերջնական մի բան ասեմ Վիշապ ջան: Շատ մոտ բարեկամս եղել ա քաղաքականության մեջ: Պայքարել ա շատ վեհ գաղափարների համար: Ու համոզված ա եղել, որ ճիշտ պայքար ա մղում: Երբ հասել են իրենց նպատակին, ինքը ու իրա հետ պայքարող շատ տղաներ մեծ հիասթափություն են ապրել, որովհետև պարզվել ա, որ իրանց հետ պայքարող որոշ մասսա ոչ թե գաղափարի այլ աթոռի համար է պայքարում: Ու հիմա էդ մարդը ասում ա, ամեն ինչով զբաղվեք, բացի քաղաքականությամբ, որովհետև դա ամենակեղտոտ ու ամենաանկանխատեսելի բանն ա աշխարհում: Ու եթե խորանում ես դրա մեջ, կորցնում ես և արժանապատվությունդ, և ազատությունդ...
> 
> Քո հետ շատ հետաքրքիր ա զրուցել, բայց ես պետք է գնամ աշխատեմ: Թե չէ իմ արժանապատիվ և երաշխավորված ապագան իրոք կարող ա կասկածի տակ հայտնվի:


Քաղաքականությունը կեղտոտված է մինչև ուղն ու ծուծը, բայց այն բոլոր մտքերը, որոնք պնդում են, թե քաղաքակնությամբ չի կարելի զբաղվել, քանի որ այն կեղտոտ խաղ է, դեմագոգիա են, քանի որ իրականում արդար մարդկանց պրոպագանդում են զերծ մնալ քաղաքականությունից, այդպիսով ավելի փչացնելով քաղաքականությունը։ Իսկ թե մարդը հիասթափվում է պայքարից, քանի որ այնտեղ աթոռի համար պայքարողներ էլ կան, ապա դա նույնն է, թե մենք բոլորս հիասթափվենք դասական երաժշտությունից, քանի որ Շպրոտը հանկարծ ջութակ է ձեռքը վերցրել, և փորձել է Բրանդերբուրգյան կոնցերտից մի հատված նվագել։

----------

Ariadna (20.02.2009), Արշակ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Իրոք Վիշապը բաժանումը սխալ էր արել (իմ կարծիքով իհարկե):


Դրա փոխարեն Լևոնն ու Սերժը լավ էլ բաժանել են: Զորքը մեկին, ժողովուրդը՝ մյուսին: Ու աթոռի գզվռտոց են սկսել:

----------

Ahik (20.02.2009), Լեո (20.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (20.02.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ ջան, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, դա մի քիչ նաև մարդուց է գալիս: Մարդն ա իրա ազատության ու կենսամակարդակի համար պատասխանատու ու երբ իրա կենսամակարդակը օրինակ ցածր ա, ապա դրանում ավելի շատ ինքն ա մեղավոր քան ուրիշները: Չնայած իմ այս մտածելակերպը շատ սուբյեկտիվ է, և ես կարծում եմ իմ մոտ ձևավորվել է նրանից, որ ես միշտ իմ ուզածին հասնում եմ


Արիացի ջան, խոսքը առանձին մարդկանց կենսամակարդակի մասին չի։ Խոսքը գնում է ընդհանուր բնակչության միջին կենսամակարդակի մասին։ Ու թե ինչքանո՞վ միջին քաղաքացին հնարավորություն ունի իր համար բավարար կենսամակարդակ ապահովել։ Ու էս առումով Հայաստանի ու ֆինլանդիայի միջև սարեր–ձորերի տարբերություն կա։





> Իմ կարծիքով հարցը հենց նրանում է, որ էս ազատ աշխարհում, մարդու մտածելու ունակությունը շատ ավելի ա սահմանափակվում, քան հին շատ բռնատիրական հասարակարգերում:


Դե միանգամից ասա, որ ուզում ես բռնատիրություն լինի, բանավեճը փակենք, թե չէ ընկել ինչ–որ բան եմ փորձում ապացուցել։
Արիացի, եթե նկատի ունես քո ասած մարդկանց տարբեր մտքեր ներշնչելը, զոմբի–մոմբի, նույն բանը կարելի է ասել բռնապետության դեպքում էլ։ Թեկուզ էդ առումով բռնապետությունը ոչ մի բանով լավ չի։ Նույնիսկ հակառակը հնարավորություններն ավելի մեծ են։ Ինչևէ, չեմ ուզում էդ հարցով քննարկումը շարունակել։ Մի քիչ աբսուրդ է էս դարում համոզել, որ բռնապետությունը լավ բան չի։




> Իմ կարծիքով դատավորը էդ իրավունքը ունի: Չնայած օրենքներից էդքան էլ տեղյակ չեմ, կարողա նաև սխալվում եմ:


Չէ, չունի  :Wink:  Ո՛չ բարոյական, ո՛չ իրավական իրավունք։ Մինչդեռ մեղադրյալի աթոռին նստած մարդը գոնե բարոյական իրավունք ունի չհարգել իր վրա կեղծ գործեր կարող դատավորին ու դրան հրամաններ տվողին։

----------


## Արիացի

> Իրոք Վիշապը բաժանումը սխալ էր արել (իմ կարծիքով իհարկե): 
> 
> Բայց համաձայն չեմ, որ ով չի միանում մյուսի գաղափարին, ուրեմն դեմ է: Օրինակ` ես նրանց /շարժման մասնակիցների/ գաղափարների որոշ սկզբունքային կետերի հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ դրանց դեմ էլ չեմ: Նրանք բերում են իրենց պայքարը հիմնավորող շատ լուրջ ու անհերքելի փաստեր: Ուղղակի հարցը նրանում է, որ ինձ չի գոհացնում այն, որ այդ փաստերից բացի կան նաև այլ փաստեր, այսպես կոչված հակափաստեր: Եթե այսօր նրանց փաստերի կողքին չլիներին նաև այս հակափաստերը, ես հիմա հաստատ նրանց կողքին է:


Լեո ջան ճիշտ ես: Կարող ա որոշ գաղափարների կողմ ես, որոշներին էլ դեմ: Ես ուղղակի բուլյան տրամաբանությամբ ասեցի  :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

> Մի ռեպլիկ անեմ:
> Ոնց եմ հոգել «եկեք վեր կանգնենք անձերից» կատեգորիայի հայտարարություններից:
> 
> Իմ համոզմամբ ժողովուրդն ըստ էության ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան *ամբոխ*: Նա իր ամբողջականության մեջ զուրկ է բանական մտածելու և համակարգված գործելու ունակությունից: Ժողովուրդը ժողովուրդ է միմիայն իր անձերով ու անհատականություններով: Ժողովրդին լիդերներ են պետք, որպեսզի ժողովուրդը կարողանա առաջնորդվել ճիշտ ճանապարհով: Պատմությունը կերտում են անհատները, և պատմությունը կառուցվում է անձերի շուրջ: Առանց անհատ-լիդերների ժողովուրդը դառնում է անկառավարի մի հոտ, որը չգիտի իրեն ինչ է պետք և ինքը ուր է գնում:
> 
> Ցավոք այսօր մեր հասարակությունը բաժանված է 3 խմբի.
> 1. ՍՍ-ի լիդերությամբ առաջնորդվող մաս /շատ չնչին մաս, հիմնականում կլանը/,
> 2. ԼՏՊ-ի լիդերությամբ առաջնորդվող մաս, 
> 3. Լիդեր չունեցող մաս /ամենամեծ մասը/:
> ...


Ուզում ես ասել, որ ե՛ս էլ, դու՛ էլ ամբոխի մասնիկ ենք, հա՞։  :Smile: 
Եթե դու չգիտես քեզ ինչ է պետք, օրինակ ես գիտեմ ու պայքարում եմ իմ ուզածին հասնելու համար։ Հա, թեկուզ ինչ–որ մեկի առաջնորդության ներքո։ Էդ առաջնորդությունն էլ ես եմ ընտրել, ելնելով հետապնդածս նպատակներից։ Ու կարծում եմ ստեղ էլի մարդիկ կան, որ իրենց անուղեղ ամբոխ չեն կարծում։ Լեո դե Գրան, չեմ կարծում թե դու ինքդ քեզ անուղեղ ամբոխի մասնիկ ես համարում։ 
Հայտնի փորձված մեթոդ է. եթե ուզում են մարդկանց պասիվ վիճակում պահել, ներշնչում են, որ ձեզնից ոչինչ կախված չէ։ Դուք ընդամենը ամբոխ եք, գործիք, մարիոնետներ։
Ոչ մի լիդեր ինքն իրենով պատմություն չի կերտում։ Առանց ժողովրդի որևէ լիդեր ոչինչ չի կարող անել։ Լիդերին ընտրում է, ուժ է տալիս ժողովուրդը։ Իսկ ընտրությունը բանականության պրոցես է։
Ցանկացած հասարակության մեջ կան տարբեր գիտակցական մակարդակ ունեցող մարդիկ։ Ու բնականաբար ամեն մեկը ընդհանուր պրոցեսների վրա իր գիտակցության չափով է ազդում։  Բայց «մեկ լիդեր ու մնացած անուղեղ ամբոխ» մոդելը արհեստական պրիմիծիվացում է։ Տենց բան ոչ բնության մեջ կա, ոչ էլ մարդկային պատմության։

----------

Մարկիզ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Խնդրում եմ այս գրառմանս պատասխանեք:



> Մի հարց լևոնականներին (խնդրում եմ «լևոնական» բառի համար ինձ չքարկոծել. ուղղակի ձեր լեզվով դա կաչվում է «համաժողովրդական շարժման մասնակից», իմ լեզվով՝ լևոնական: «Լևոնական»-ը ինձ համար հավաքական կերպար է և պայմանավորված չէ միմիայն Լևոնի անձով: Սա ի միջի այլոց): 
> 
> Իսկ հիմա հարցս: 
> Ես վատ եմ տեղեկացված ԼՏՊ-ի *արտաքին քաղաքական ծրագրի* մասին: Եթե լավ տեղեկացվածներ կան, խնդրում եմ ընդհանուր գծերով ներկայացրեք այն:

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսկ թե մարդը հիասթափվում է պայքարից, քանի որ այնտեղ աթոռի համար պայքարողներ էլ կան, ապա դա նույնն է, թե մենք բոլորս հիասթափվենք դասական երաժշտությունից, քանի որ Շպրոտը հանկարծ ջութակ է ձեռքը վերցրել, և փորձել է Բրանդերբուրգյան կոնցերտից մի հատված նվագել։


չէ Վիշապ ջան: Համեմատությունդ իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ չի, քանի որ երբ Շպռոտը ջութակ ա նվագում դրանից դասական երաժշտություն լսողը չի հիասթափվում:  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Խնդրում եմ այս գրառմանս պատասխանեք:


Ո՞վ, Լեո ջան… :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մի հարց լևոնականներին (խնդրում եմ «լևոնական» բառի համար ինձ չքարկոծել. ուղղակի ձեր լեզվով դա կաչվում է «համաժողովրդական շարժման մասնակից», իմ լեզվով՝ լևոնական: *«Լևոնական»-ը ինձ համար հավաքական կերպար է և պայմանավորված չէ միմիայն Լևոնի անձով:* Սա ի միջի այլոց): 
> 
> Իսկ հիմա հարցս: 
> Ես վատ եմ տեղեկացված ԼՏՊ-ի *արտաքին քաղաքական ծրագրի* մասին: Եթե լավ տեղեկացվածներ կան, խնդրում եմ ընդհանուր գծերով ներկայացրեք այն:


Բա էլ ինչո՞վ է պայմանավորված: 

Կարծում եմ գրառումդ ավելի շատ «լևոնական» եզրույթի սահմանման և ընդդիմադիրներին «լևոնական» ևս մեկ անգամ ասելուն է  նպատակամղված, քան ԼՏՊ-ի արտաքին քաղաքական ծրագրերի իմացությանը:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան, խոսքը առանձին մարդկանց կենսամակարդակի մասին չի։ Խոսքը գնում է ընդհանուր բնակչության միջին կենսամակարդակի մասին։ Ու թե ինչքանո՞վ միջին քաղաքացին հնարավորություն ունի իր համար բավարար կենսամակարդակ ապահովել։ Ու էս առումով Հայաստանի ու ֆինլանդիայի միջև սարեր–ձորերի տարբերություն կա։


Արշակ ջան էդ առումով ճիշտ ես: Իհարկե Հայաստանի ու Ֆինլանդիայի միջև կենսամակարդակի առումով շատ մեծ տարբերություններ կան: Ու ոչ միայն Ֆինլանդիայի այլ նաև շատ այլ երկրների: Ու սա մի պրոբլեմ ա, որի շուրջ պետք ա մտածի էս երկրի յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի: Ամեն դեպքում ես հույս ունեմ, որ մի օր մեր կենսամակարդակը կբարձրանա այնքան, որ էլ ոչ մեկը չմտածի էս երկիրը լքելու մասին:




> Դե միանգամից ասա, որ ուզում ես բռնատիրություն լինի, բանավեճը փակենք, թե չէ ընկել ինչ–որ բան եմ փորձում ապացուցել։
> Արիացի, եթե նկատի ունես քո ասած մարդկանց տարբեր մտքեր ներշնչելը, զոմբի–մոմբի, նույն բանը կարելի է ասել բռնապետության դեպքում էլ։ Թեկուզ էդ առումով բռնապետությունը ոչ մի բանով լավ չի։ Նույնիսկ հակառակը հնարավորություններն ավելի մեծ են։ Ինչևէ, չեմ ուզում էդ հարցով քննարկումը շարունակել։ Մի քիչ աբսուրդ է էս դարում համոզել, որ բռնապետությունը լավ բան չի։


Չէ ես բռնապետությանը դեմ եմ: Բայց ես նաև դեմ եմ, սին գաղափարների քողի ներքո մարդկանց խաբելուն: Ես զոմբի բան չգիտեմ, նույնիսկ չգիտեմ էդ բառը ինչ ա նշանակում: Բայց ես գիտեմ, որ շատ մարդկանց հնարավոր ա խաբել ու սխալ գաղափարներ լցնել ուղեղը: Ասածիս վառ օրինակը աղանդներն են: Երբ անմեղ ու արդար մարդկանց խաբելով ու սին բաներ խոստանալով տանում քցում են իրենց շարքերը:



> Չէ, չունի  Ո՛չ բարոյական, ո՛չ իրավական իրավունք։ Մինչդեռ մեղադրյալի աթոռին նստած մարդը գոնե բարոյական իրավունք ունի չհարգել իր վրա կեղծ գործեր կարող դատավորին ու դրան հրամաններ տվողին։


Գրելուցս հետո օրենքներից տեղյակ մի մարդու հարցրեցի, ասեց, որ տենց օրենք կա ու դատավորը իրավունք ունի նիստը չշարունակել, եթե մեղադրյալը չի կանգնում: Հիմա փաստորեն ինչ ա դուրս գալիս? Մարդիկ, որոնք պայքարում են, որ էս երկրում վերջիվերջո օրենքները գործեն, հենց իրենք էլ խախտում են էդ օրենքը:  :Smile: 
Ու մի բան էլ դատավորը գործ չի կարում: Գործ կարում ա դատախազությունը: Իսկ դատավորը ընդամենը քննում ա, որ պարզի ճիշտ էն կարել, թե չէ:  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Ուզում ես ասել, որ ե՛ս էլ, դու՛ էլ ամբոխի մասնիկ ենք, հա՞։ 
> Եթե դու չգիտես քեզ ինչ է պետք, օրինակ ես գիտեմ ու պայքարում եմ իմ ուզածին հասնելու համար։ Հա, թեկուզ ինչ–որ մեկի առաջնորդության ներքո։ Էդ առաջնորդությունն էլ ես եմ ընտրել, ելնելով հետապնդածս նպատակներից։ Ու կարծում եմ ստեղ էլի մարդիկ կան, որ իրենց անուղեղ ամբոխ չեն կարծում։ Լեո դե Գրան, չեմ կարծում թե դու ինքդ քեզ անուղեղ ամբոխի մասնիկ ես համարում։ 
> Հայտնի փորձված մեթոդ է. եթե ուզում են մարդկանց պասիվ վիճակում պահել, ներշնչում են, որ ձեզնից ոչինչ կախված չէ։ Դուք ընդամենը ամբոխ եք, գործիք, մարիոնետներ։
> Ոչ մի լիդեր ինքն իրենով պատմություն չի կերտում։ Առանց ժողովրդի որևէ լիդեր ոչինչ չի կարող անել։ Լիդերին ընտրում է, ուժ է տալիս ժողովուրդը։ Իսկ ընտրությունը բանականության պրոցես է։
> Ցանկացած հասարակության մեջ կան տարբեր գիտակցական մակարդակ ունեցող մարդիկ։ Ու բնականաբար ամեն մեկը ընդհանուր պրոցեսների վրա իր գիտակցության չափով է ազդում։  Բայց* «մեկ լիդեր ու մնացած անուղեղ ամբոխ»* մոդելը արհեստական պրիմիծիվացում է։ Տենց բան ոչ բնության մեջ կա, ոչ էլ մարդկային պատմության։


Իմ ասածները կարծես այլ կերպ եք ընկալում: Ես չեմ խոսում ժողովրդի մասնիկների մասին առանձին-առանձին: Ես խոսում եմ «ժողովորդ» ամբողջականության մասին, երբ այն զուրկ է առաջնորդ-հովվից:
Եթե կա լիդեր, արդեն ամբոխը անուղեղ չէ:

Այստեղ ասելիքս այն էր, որ պետք չէ թերագնահատել լիդերի դերը ոչ մի պարագայում: Պետք չէ ասել, որ Լևոնի անձը այս պայքարում երրորդային դեր է խաղում:

----------

Արիացի (20.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (20.02.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Խնդրում եմ այս գրառմանս պատասխանեք:


Չէ, Լեո ջան, տեղյակ չեմ: Բայց տեղյակ եմ, որ Լևոնի նախագահության տարիներին անկախացման գործընթաց էր առկա, իսկ հիմա՝ սովետականացման:

----------


## Լեո

> Բա էլ ինչո՞վ է պայմանավորված: 
> 
> Կարծում եմ գրառումդ ավելի շատ «լևոնական» եզրույթի սահմանման և ընդդիմադիրներին «լևոնական» ևս մեկ անգամ ասելուն է  նպատակամղված, քան ԼՏՊ-ի արտաքին քաղաքական ծրագրերի իմացությանը:


Ասեմ ինչով է պայմանավորված: Ավելի ճիշտ մի քանիսը թվարկեմ, բոլորը միանգամից չեմ կարող հիշել: «Լևոնական» տերմինը ինձ համար պայմանավորված է նաև Օպերայի հրապարակում հավաքվելով և «Լևո՜ն, Լևո՜ն» գոռալով, «Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ» գոռալով, Լևոնի «փրկության» ծրագրից այն կողմ ոչինչ լսել չուզելով և այլն:

Իմ գրառումը «լևոնական» եզրությի մասին չէր: Ուղղակի փակագծերում ես փորձելի է պաշտպանվել քարկոծումից: 

Ես ուզում եմ ընդամենը Լևոնի արտաքին քաղաքական ծրագրին ծանոթանալ:

----------


## Elmo

Լեո ջան ստեղ հանելուկ չկա: Կա դժգոհ ժողովուրդ, կա հիմար պետություն, կա ոտնահարված մարդու իրավունքներ ու հաբռգած հանցավոր ղեկավարություն: Բնականաբար էս ամեն ինչի ֆոնի վրա կա մեկը, կամ մի քանիսը, որոնք ուզում են օգտագործել էդ *արդարացի* դժգոհությունը սեփական, կամ համընդանուր շահերի համար՝ Լևոնն ու իրա թիմակիցները: Ավելի շուտ սեփական, կամ համընդհանուր:
Հիմա եթե էս ղեկավարությունը լավն ա, բա ինչի՞ց ա, որ էսքան շատ դժգոհ, աղքատ, հուսալքված ու իրավունքները ոտնահարված մարդիկ կան: Թող լավը լինեն, որ Լևոնի հետևից գնացող չլինի:
Միաժամանակ, Լևոնը եթե էդքան լավն ա, բա խի՞ իրան 100 կամ գոնե 80 տոկոս հետևորդ չունի:
Քանի էս հարցերը կան, իրավիճակը միշտ մնում ա ոչ ստաբիլ: Այսինքն երկուսն էլ նույն սանրի կտավն են, դրա համար էլ սայլը տեղից չի շարժվում:

----------

Morpheus_NS (20.02.2009), Լեո (20.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ո՞վ, Լեո ջան…


Նրանք, ովքեր պայքարում են Լևոնի կողմից: Չէ՞ որ եթե պայքարում ես, ուրեմն ծանոթ ես նրա ծրագրին և գիտես ինչի համար ես պայքարում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

http://www.payqar.org/?cat=27 

Այստեղ կան Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի երևի բոլոր ելույթներն ու հարցազրույցները: Շատ բան արտաքին քաղաքականության մասին կպարզես հենց այդտեղից:

----------


## Արշակ

> …
> Այստեղ ասելիքս այն էր, որ պետք չէ թերագնահատել լիդերի դերը ոչ մի պարագայում: Պետք չէ ասել, որ Լևոնի անձը այս պայքարում երրորդային դեր է խաղում:


Լեո, ես չեմ ասել, թե Լևոնի անձը ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի։ Բնականաբար ունի։ Իմ ասածն էն է, որ *առաջնայինը* ժողովրդի պայքարել–չպայքարելն է.




> Morpheus_NS, վաղվա վիճակի վատանալ–լավանալը քեզնից է կախված, հասարակ քաղաքացուց։ 
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, եվրոպական մի շարք երկրներում, որտեղ նման ձևով չեն ոտնահարվում քաղաքացիների տարրական իրավունքները, խաղաղ ցույցերի համար չեն կրակում, չեն ծեծում, պլակատներ չեն ջարդում, էդ ինչի՞ց է։ Մի՞թե էնքան միամիտ եք, որ ձեզ թվում է, թե եվրոպական քաղաքական գործիչն ավելի պուպուշն է քան Լևոնը, Սերժը կամ մյուսները։ 
> Չէ՛, համոզված եղեք, որ տենց չի։ Ուղղակի եվրոպական պետական գործիչը շատ լավ գիտի, որ եթե իրան նման բաներ թույլ տա, նույն օրը հասարակ քաղաքացիները ազգովի դուրս կգան փողոց ու գրողի ծոցը կուղարկեն իրան։
> 
> Եթե դու դադարես դիրքորոշումդ անձերով պայմանավորել, ու դուրս գաս պայքարի յուրաքանչյուր դեպքում, երբ ոտնահարվում են քաղաքացու իրավունքները, արժանապատվությունը, ապա թեկուզ իշխանության գլուխ հրեշ էլ նստած լինի, առնվազն իր կաշվի մասին մտածելով, իր տեղում մնալու համար ստիպված կլինի ենթարկվել հասարակության պահանջներին։ 
> *Վաղվա լավ օրվա երաշխիքները առաջին հերթին անօրինականության դեմ ժողովրդի միասնական ու մշտական զգոն պայքարով են պայմանավորված, այլ ոչ թե Լևոնի կամ Սերժի անձերով։*
> Սա է օրինական երկիր կառուցելու ճանապարհը։ Բոլոր նման երկրները էս ճանապարհով են անցել։

----------


## Վիշապ

> չէ Վիշապ ջան: Համեմատությունդ իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ չի, քանի որ երբ Շպռոտը ջութակ ա նվագում դրանից դասական երաժշտություն լսողը չի հիասթափվում:


Փաստացի՞։ Ուրեմն փաստացի էն մարդը որ հիասթափվում է քաղաքական պայքարից, թե պայքարում աթոռամոլներ կան, գոմիկներ կան, կամ տակները չիշիկ անողներ կան, ապա նա փաստացի քաղաքականությունից հեռու մարդ է, քանի որ քաղաքականության էությունը չի հասկանում։ Թող ձուլվի ամբոխին ու զբաղվի արվեստով, կամ տան հաց ու կալբաստի փող վաստակելով, երբ գործերը լավ գնան, ասի երկրի վիճակը լավ է, երբ վատ գնան, էդ ժամանակ կգնա Կանադա ու հեռվից մուննաթ կգա լևոնականների վրա։ Կարևորը որ ցույց տա, որ հասկանում է քաղաքականությունից։

----------

Մարկիզ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Մոդերատորական:* Գրառումը ջնջվել է կոնֆլիկտային լինելու պատճառով:

----------


## Արշակ

> Լեո ջան ստեղ հանելուկ չկա: Կա դժգոհ ժողովուրդ, կա հիմար պետություն, կա ոտնահարված մարդու իրավունքներ ու հաբռգած հանցավոր ղեկավարություն: Բնականաբար էս ամեն ինչի ֆոնի վրա կա մեկը, կամ մի քանիսը, որոնք ուզում են օգտագործել էդ *արդարացի* դժգոհությունը սեփական, կամ համընդանուր շահերի համար՝ Լևոնն ու իրա թիմակիցները: Ավելի շուտ սեփական, կամ համընդհանուր:
> Հիմա եթե էս ղեկավարությունը լավն ա, բա ինչի՞ց ա, որ էսքան շատ դժգոհ, աղքատ, հուսալքված ու իրավունքները ոտնահարված մարդիկ կան: Թող լավը լինեն, որ Լևոնի հետևից գնացող չլինի:
> Միաժամանակ, Լևոնը եթե էդքան լավն ա, բա խի՞ իրան 100 կամ գոնե 80 տոկոս հետևորդ չունի:
> Քանի էս հարցերը կան, իրավիճակը միշտ մնում ա ոչ ստաբիլ: Այսինքն երկուսն էլ նույն սանրի կտավն են, դրա համար էլ սայլը տեղից չի շարժվում:


Էլմո ջան, չգիտեմ քանի տոկոս են կազմում շարժման հետևորդները, բայց նրանցից շատերը Լևոնի լավը կամ վատը լինելով չեն պայմանավորում նրա առաջնորդած շարժման հետևորդ լինելը։ 
Հենց մեկը ես։ Երկրի վիճակը լավացնելու իմ տեսած մոդելը սա է. եթե ժողովուրդը հետևողական լինի ու ցանկացած իշխանությունից դժգոհ լինելու դեպքում վեր կենա ու արտահայտի իր դժգոհությունը, պաշտպանի իր իրավունքներն ու արժանապատվությունը, սովորի ազատվել էդ վատ իշխանությունից, էդ դեպքում իշխանավորն էլ թեկուզ իրա շահից ելնելով ավելի լավ կպահի իրան, որ գրողի ծոցը չուղարկվի։ Պարզ մոդել է, բազմաթիվ նորմալ երկրներ էս ուղով են զարգացել։
Իսկ էս պահին 100% չենք, որովհետև դեռևս շատերը կան, որ առաջնորդվում են ոչ թե նշածս մոդելով, այլ Լևոնի անձի լավը լինել–չլինելով։ 
Ու մի բան էլ, սովորաբար ամենալավ քաղաքական գործչի դեպքում էլ էլի լիքը մարդիկ տարբեր պատճառներ են գտնում նրա հետևից չգնալու։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Գրելուցս հետո օրենքներից տեղյակ մի մարդու հարցրեցի, ասեց, որ տենց օրենք կա ու դատավորը իրավունք ունի նիստը չշարունակել, եթե մեղադրյալը չի կանգնում: Հիմա փաստորեն ինչ ա դուրս գալիս? Մարդիկ, որոնք պայքարում են, որ էս երկրում վերջիվերջո օրենքները գործեն, հենց իրենք էլ խախտում են էդ օրենքը:
> Ու մի բան էլ դատավորը գործ չի կարում: Գործ կարում ա դատախազությունը: Իսկ դատավորը ընդամենը քննում ա, որ պարզի ճիշտ էն կարել, թե չէ:


*Արիացի*, օրենքի տառն ու ոգին մի քիչ տարբեր բաներ են: Տառը, իհարկե, կարող է ասել, որ նիստը պետք է հետաձգել և այլն: Բայց մի՛ մոռացիր, որ այդ դատավարությունը այսօր, փաստորեն, երկրի ամենակարևոր դատական գործն է, ու շատ բաներ են խաղաթղթի վրա դրված: Ու հանկարծ էդքա՜ն կարևոր, էդքա՜ն ծանրակշիռ, էդքա՜ն հրատապ գործը «ոտքի չկանգնելու համար» հետաձգում ե՞ն: Պատկերացրու, որ Քենեդիի սպանության հաջորդ օրը մարդասպանին բռնեին, ու նիստերը մի քանի ամիս անընդհատ հետաձգվեին, ինչ է թե՝ ամբաստանյալը փողկապը ծուռ է կապել: Կամ դատ չլինի, որովհետև բեն Լադենը անթրաշ է: Աբսուրդ է, չէ՞:

*Ձայնալար*.  :Black Eye:

----------


## Chuk

> Մի հարց լևոնականներին (խնդրում եմ «լևոնական» բառի համար ինձ չքարկոծել. ուղղակի ձեր լեզվով դա կաչվում է «համաժողովրդական շարժման մասնակից», իմ լեզվով՝ լևոնական: «Լևոնական»-ը ինձ համար հավաքական կերպար է և պայմանավորված չէ միմիայն Լևոնի անձով: Սա ի միջի այլոց): 
> 
> Իսկ հիմա հարցս: 
> Ես վատ եմ տեղեկացված ԼՏՊ-ի *արտաքին քաղաքական ծրագրի* մասին: Եթե լավ տեղեկացվածներ կան, խնդրում եմ ընդհանուր գծերով ներկայացրեք այն:


Լեո, սույն թեման ընդհանրապես կապ չունի Տեր-Պետրոսյանի արտաքին քաղաքական ծրագրի հետ ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես որ իշխանափոխության պահանջը կապ չունի այդ արտաքին ծրագրի հետ: Երբ որ կլինի նոր ընտրություններ ինքդ կկարողանաս ուսումնասիրել բոլոր թեկնածուների արտաքին քաղաքական նախընտրական ծրագրերը ու ընտրություն կատարել ըստ քո պատկերացումների: Սա է ժողովրդավարությունը, սա է իրական ճանապարհը: Իսկ էս պահին ընդամենը արդարության վերահաստատման անհրաժեշտություն կա:

Մինչդեռ եթե որոշենք այստեղ քննարկել արտաքին ծրագրերը, ապա այն կձգվի էջերով՝ հիմնական խնդրից շեղելով մեր ուշադրությունը: Ինչպես Մարկիզն արդեն ասաց, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի արտաքին հարցերում պատկերացումները հասկանալու համար պետք է կարդալ նրա հրապարակախոսությունները, ելույթները և այլն, ամեն ինչ հստակ կլինի: Կարծում եմ, որ ինքդ էլ կհասկանաս, որ այդ ամենը երկու տողով գրելու հարց չի: Բայց ամեն դեպքում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական ծրագրից պատճենում եմ արտաքին հարաբերություններին վերաբերվող փոքրիկ հատվածը, ոչ խորությամբ՝ հրաժարվելով այդ հարցերի հետագա քննարկումից առնվազն այս թեմայում.




> 2. Արտաքին քաղաքականության ոլորտում Հայաստանի նոր իշխա­նու­թյունների առջեւ կանգնած խնդիրների շարքում իրենց կարեւորությամբ առանձնանում են.
> 
> Ազգային շահերի վրա հիմնված հավասարակշիռ եւ կառուցողական դիվանագիտության վերականգնումը, աշխարհի բոլոր երկրների հետ բարե­կա­մության եւ փոխշահավետ համագործակցության ձգտումը.
> 
> Միջազգային կազմակերպությունների առջեւ ստանձնած պարտավո­րու­թյունների կատարումը, նախկինում կնքված միջպետական բոլոր պայմա­նագրերի նկատմամբ հավատարմության վերահավաստումը.
> 
> Բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների ամրապնդումն ու խորա­ցու­մը անմիջական հարեւանների՝ Ռուսաստանի, Վրաստանի, Իրանի հետ, կա­ռուցողական ջանքերի գործադրումը Թուրքիայի եւ Ադրբեջանի հետ հարա­բերությունների կարգավորման ուղղությամբ.
> 
> Հայաստանի քաղաքական եւ տնտեսական մեկուսացման հաղթահա­րումը, միջազգային եւ տարածաշրջանային տնտեսական համակարգերում երկրի ներգրավվածության աստիճանի բարձրացումը.
> ...

----------


## Chuk

> Մի ռեպլիկ անեմ:
> Ոնց եմ հոգել «եկեք վեր կանգնենք անձերից» կատեգորիայի հայտարարություններից:
> 
> Իմ համոզմամբ ժողովուրդն ըստ էության ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան *ամբոխ*: Նա իր ամբողջականության մեջ զուրկ է բանական մտածելու և համակարգված գործելու ունակությունից: Ժողովուրդը ժողովուրդ է միմիայն իր անձերով ու անհատականություններով: Ժողովրդին լիդերներ են պետք, որպեսզի ժողովուրդը կարողանա առաջնորդվել ճիշտ ճանապարհով: Պատմությունը կերտում են անհատները, և պատմությունը կառուցվում է անձերի շուրջ: Առանց անհատ-լիդերների ժողովուրդը դառնում է անկառավարի մի հոտ, որը չգիտի իրեն ինչ է պետք և ինքը ուր է գնում:
> 
> Ցավոք այսօր մեր հասարակությունը բաժանված է 3 խմբի.
> 1. ՍՍ-ի լիդերությամբ առաջնորդվող մաս /շատ չնչին մաս, հիմնականում կլանը/,
> 2. ԼՏՊ-ի լիդերությամբ առաջնորդվող մաս, 
> 3. Լիդեր չունեցող մաս /ամենամեծ մասը/:
> ...


Լեո, արի բաժանումդ ավելի իրականին մոտ ձևակերպենք, հա՞.

1. Սերժ Սարգսյանի լիդերությամբ առաջնորդվող մաս (փոքրամասնություն)
2. Տեր-Պետրոսյանի լինդերությամբ առաջնորդվող մաս (իրականում շարժման մասնակիցներ ու համակիրներ, բացարձակ մեծամասնություն)
3. Այլ լիդերներ:

Այո՛, Հայաստանում այս երրորդ տիպը շատ տարածված է: Նրանք խելոք են բոլորից, նրանք ավելի լավ են պատկերացնում ամենը, քան մյուսները, նրանք ավելի իմաստուն են, ավելի խոհեմ են, նրանք բոլոր ավելի տրամաբանող ու հաշվարված ու նրանք բոլորը բացարձակ լիդեր են, ովքեր դեռևս չունեն կամարտահայտման հարթակ  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> սովորի *ազատվել* էդ վատ իշխանությունից


Մեր դեպքում չենք ազատվում, այլ փոխարինում ենք մեկ այլ, ոչ պակաս վատ իշխանությունով:
Չնայած դրան էլ եմ կողմ: Վատից վատ չի լինում: Միակ օգուտը են կլինի, որ ժողովուրդը կտենա իրանց կեղեքողների կործանումը:
Էսօր Ջահանգիրյանի դատարանում արված հայտարարությունն էի նայում: Պատմում էր «քցել էին գետնին հայհոյում էին, ծեծում էին, եղբորս հիվանդ ողնաշարին էին խփում»: Տենց էլ ուզում էի էդ պահին ընդեղ լինեի, մի պահ ընդհատեի իրան ու ասեի «Բա ախպեր ջան, բա լավ չի չէ՞» իրա զենքով իրա դեմ....: Ուզում եմ հերթով բոլորը հայտնվեն ընդեղ ու իրանց մեթոդները իրանց կաշվի վրա զգան: Սաղի ողնաշարը հերթով պետք ա ջարդվի:
Դրա համար եմ հավանություն տալիս ընդիմության գործողություններին: Լևոնը չլիներ կյանքում էի՞նք բանտարկված Ջահանգիրյան ու հալածված Գրզո տենալու, Մանվելի մասին էլ չասեմ էլի: Ուր ա՞ Սաշիկ ու Ռոբ էլ տենանք:

----------

Արիացի (20.02.2009), Մարկիզ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Շատ քիչ, բայց դե անցնող էլ չէր: Համ էլ դա մի քիչ կոնֆիդենցիալ ինֆորմացիա ա 
> Ես գիտեմ, ընտրություններում կեղծիքները ահավոր շատ են: Մանավանդ ես վերջինում: Բայց դե դրա դեմ պայքարը անիմաստա, մոտակա մի 10 տարում: Նույնիսկ եթե իշխանությունը մի 10 գլուխ փոխվի:


Շարժվենք, մի պահ, քո ենթադրություններով ու տրամաբանությամբ, համարելով որ իբր ճիշտ ես ասում: Այդ դեպքում հասկանում ենք, որ ընտրությունների արդար անցնելու համար հետևողական աշխատանք ու պայքար է պետք, ասենք... 15 տարվա: Իսկ հիմա լարենք ուղեղները ու մտածենք, թե ո՞րն է ձեռ տալիս, այդ 15 տարվա պայքարը ու հետևողական աշխատանքը սկսել հիմա՞, թե՞ 10 տարի հետո: Օրինակ ես պնդում եմ, որ եթե ենթադրենք հիմա 15 տարվա հետևողական աշխատանք է պահանջվում, ապա 10 տարի անց 20 տարվա կպահանջվի ու 10 տարի համբերել նոր սկսելու դեպքում առնվազն 30 տարի կանցնի, մինչև որ կհասնենք բաղձալի*... Հետևաբար... քիչ մը հոգեխանգարեմ

*Հի՛-մա՛, հի՛-մա, հի՛-մա՛*



* Բոլոր թվերը մտացածին էին, ընդամենը նախատեսված արտահայտված մտքերի սխալ լինելը և/կամ պաշտպանական բնազդից թելադրված լինելը ցույց տալու համար:

----------

Մարկիզ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Վերջնական մի բան ասեմ Վիշապ ջան: Շատ մոտ բարեկամս եղել ա քաղաքականության մեջ: Պայքարել ա շատ վեհ գաղափարների համար: Ու համոզված ա եղել, որ ճիշտ պայքար ա մղում: Երբ հասել են իրենց նպատակին, ինքը ու իրա հետ պայքարող շատ տղաներ մեծ հիասթափություն են ապրել, որովհետև պարզվել ա, որ իրանց հետ պայքարող որոշ մասսա ոչ թե գաղափարի այլ աթոռի համար է պայքարում: Ու հիմա էդ մարդը ասում ա, ամեն ինչով զբաղվեք, բացի քաղաքականությամբ, որովհետև դա ամենակեղտոտ ու ամենաանկանխատեսելի բանն ա աշխարհում: Ու եթե խորանում ես դրա մեջ, կորցնում ես և արժանապատվությունդ, և ազատությունդ...
> 
> Քո հետ շատ հետաքրքիր ա զրուցել, բայց ես պետք է գնամ աշխատեմ: Թե չէ իմ արժանապատիվ և երաշխավորված ապագան իրոք կարող ա կասկածի տակ հայտնվի:


Գիտես, եղբայր, ինձ շատ մոտ մարդիկ էլ կան, որ եղել են քաղաքականության մեջ ու շատ բաներից հիասթափվել, սպասելիքները չեն արդարացել: Գիտե՞ս, թե ի՞նչ են արել: Չեն հանձնվել, շարունակել են նույն կերպով պայքարել և էդ հիասթափության պահին և հիմա: Հիասթափվել... դա բնական երևույթ ա, հաճախ հանդիպող: Չի կարող ամեն ինչը բավարարել կամ քո ուզած, քո պատկերացրած ձևով գնալ (օբյեկտիվ պատճառներ), չեն կարող բոլորը կամք ունենալ լավ ամեն ինչը շարունակելու համար (սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներ), էնպես որ նորմալ է հիասթափվելը... բայց այ հուսահատությունը իմ գնահատմամբ աննորմալ է, դա բերվում է կործանման:

Օրինակ իմ ասած մարդիկ չեն  հուսահատվել այլ շարունակել են պայքարել, ու գիտես՞, իմ ու մյուս պայքարողների հետ միասին մի օր կհասնեն իրենց ուզածին:

Իսկ քո բարեկամը, կներես, չէի ուզում ասել, բայց դե հանձնվել է  :Wink:

----------

Արշակ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

> Չէ ես բռնապետությանը դեմ եմ: Բայց ես նաև դեմ եմ, սին գաղափարների քողի ներքո մարդկանց խաբելուն: Ես զոմբի բան չգիտեմ, նույնիսկ չգիտեմ էդ բառը ինչ ա նշանակում: Բայց ես գիտեմ, որ շատ մարդկանց հնարավոր ա խաբել ու սխալ գաղափարներ լցնել ուղեղը: Ասածիս վառ օրինակը աղանդներն են: Երբ անմեղ ու արդար մարդկանց խաբելով ու սին բաներ խոստանալով տանում քցում են իրենց շարքերը:


Արիացի, իմ ասածն էն է, որ եթե կարծում ես թե սին գաղափարնեով մարդկանց ինչ–որ սխալ բան են համոզում, ապա պետք է դրանց սխալ լինելը բանավեճում հիմնավորել, այլ ոչ թե մերկապարանոց հայտարարել, թե ձեր գլուխները լցրել են, առանց գիտակցելու հրահանգներ եք կատարում։ Որովհետև նման «հիմնավորմամբ» յուրաքանչյուրն էլ կարող է ցանկացած պնդում անել ու չհամաձայնողին ասել, թե գլուխդ լցրել են ու դու խաբար չես։ Նման ոճով բանավեճը փակուղի է մտնում։ Ֆորումը բանականության ոլորտ է ու բանավիճելիս  պետք է տրամաբանական հիմնավորումներով խոսենք։




> Գրելուցս հետո օրենքներից տեղյակ մի մարդու հարցրեցի, ասեց, որ տենց օրենք կա ու դատավորը իրավունք ունի նիստը չշարունակել, եթե մեղադրյալը չի կանգնում: Հիմա փաստորեն ինչ ա դուրս գալիս? Մարդիկ, որոնք պայքարում են, որ էս երկրում վերջիվերջո օրենքները գործեն, հենց իրենք էլ խախտում են էդ օրենքը: 
> Ու մի բան էլ դատավորը գործ չի կարում: Գործ կարում ա դատախազությունը: Իսկ դատավորը ընդամենը քննում ա, որ պարզի ճիշտ էն կարել, թե չէ:


Արիացի, ես նախ ես ասում էի չնստելու մասին։ Դատավորն իրավունք չունի չնստելու պատճառով դատը հետաձգել։ Ինչ վերաբերվում է չկանգնելուն, եթե նույնիսկ դատավորը ձևականորեն իրավունք ունի դատը հետաձգել (բարոյական իրավունքի իմաստով տես Հայկօի գրառումը), դա դեռ չի նշանակում, թե մեղադրյալը չնստելով օրենք է խախտում։
Իսկ դատավորը գործ է կարում կեղծ, խեղաթյուրված դատական պրոցեսով ու անարդար վճիռներով։
Ինչևէ, չեմ ուզում խորանալ իրավաբանական վերլուծությունների մեջ, հատկապես որ ոչ ես, ոչ էլ դու դրա մասնագետը չենք։ Բայց առանց մասնագետ լինելու էլ պարզ երևում է, որ քաղբանտարկյալների նկատմամբ էդ դատական պրոցեսները անբարո ծաղր են քաղաքացիների նկատմամբ։

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո, սույն թեման ընդհանրապես կապ չունի Տեր-Պետրոսյանի արտաքին քաղաքական ծրագրի հետ ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես որ իշխանափոխության պահանջը կապ չունի այդ արտաքին ծրագրի հետ: Երբ որ կլինի նոր ընտրություններ ինքդ կկարողանաս ուսումնասիրել բոլոր թեկնածուների արտաքին քաղաքական նախընտրական ծրագրերը ու ընտրություն կատարել ըստ քո պատկերացումների: Սա է ժողովրդավարությունը, սա է իրական ճանապարհը: Իսկ էս պահին ընդամենը արդարության վերահաստատման անհրաժեշտություն կա:
> 
> Մինչդեռ եթե որոշենք այստեղ քննարկել արտաքին ծրագրերը, ապա այն կձգվի էջերով՝ հիմնական խնդրից շեղելով մեր ուշադրությունը: Ինչպես Մարկիզն արդեն ասաց, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի արտաքին հարցերում պատկերացումները հասկանալու համար պետք է կարդալ նրա հրապարակախոսությունները, ելույթները և այլն, ամեն ինչ հստակ կլինի: Կարծում եմ, որ ինքդ էլ կհասկանաս, որ այդ ամենը երկու տողով գրելու հարց չի: Բայց ամեն դեպքում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական ծրագրից պատճենում եմ արտաքին հարաբերություններին վերաբերվող փոքրիկ հատվածը, ոչ խորությամբ՝ հրաժարվելով այդ հարցերի հետագա քննարկումից առնվազն այս թեմայում.


Շնորհակալ եմ, Չուկ ջան:
Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում է ԼՏՊ-ի դիրքորոշումը «Ռուսաստան-ԱՄՆ» կնոտեքստում:

----------


## Chuk

> Գրելուցս հետո օրենքներից տեղյակ մի մարդու հարցրեցի, ասեց, որ տենց օրենք կա ու դատավորը իրավունք ունի նիստը չշարունակել, եթե մեղադրյալը չի կանգնում: Հիմա փաստորեն ինչ ա դուրս գալիս? Մարդիկ, որոնք պայքարում են, որ էս երկրում վերջիվերջո օրենքները գործեն, հենց իրենք էլ խախտում են էդ օրենքը: 
> Ու մի բան էլ դատավորը գործ չի կարում: Գործ կարում ա դատախազությունը: Իսկ դատավորը ընդամենը քննում ա, որ պարզի ճիշտ էն կարել, թե չէ:


Եթե չեմ սխալվում, ապա օրենքում ասվում է, որ ոտքի չկանգնելու դեպքում կարելի է հետաձգել դատավարությունը, կարելի է տուգանք նշանակել ու շարունակել: Ամեն դեպքում դատավարությունը շարունակելու կարելիության իրավական հիմք կա: Ինչու՞ քաղբանտարկյալները ոտքի չեն կանգնում: Որովհետև նրանք *քաղ*բանտարկյալ են, որովհետև շատ բարձր ատյաններով նրանց քաղաքական բանտարկյալ լինելու փաստը արձանագրված ա ու պարզապես սխալ կլինի իրենց ոտքի կանգնելը, չնայած ներկայումս որոշ հանգամանքներից ելնելով գուցե անեն՝ քո նմաններին ապացուցելու համար, որ դատը հետաձգվում է ոչ թե իրենց ոտքի չկանգնելու պատճառով, այլ ուրիշ դրդապատճառներով: Իսկ այ հզոր քաղաքական գործիչների ու  պատերազմի հերոսների այդ գործողությունները մանկական խաղ անվանելը առնվազն մեծամտության նշան է:

Օրենք խախտելու հարց էլ չկա ի դեպ: Նրանք պարզապես չեն հարգում այն դատարանին, ով ինքը օրենք է խախտում: Իսկ նրանում, որ այդ դատավորներն ու դատարանները օրենք են խախտում, կարելի է համոզվել ընդամենը թեթևակի կողքից հետևելով դատավարություններին, տեսնելով, թե ինչպես են ասենք անօրինաբար խոչընդոտում լրագրողների աշխատանքը, ապօրինաբար մերժում միջնորդությունները և այլն:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա դատախազության գործ կարելուն... գիտե՞ս, եթե հետևեիր դատավորություններին, կտեսնեիր, թե մեր վայ դատավորներն ինչ ինտենսիվ են մասնակցում այդ գործ կարելու պրոցեդուրային: Ասենք փաստաբանը «իրեղեն վկա» ոստիկանին այնպիսի հարց է տալիս, որի պատասխանը քանդելու է գործը ու հանկարծ դատավորը շուռ գալով սկսում է հուշել վկային, թե նա ինչ պատասխանի, որ գործի կարերը «ամուր» մնան: Իրականում մեկա թույլ են էդ կարերը, բայց դե ամեն դեպքում:

----------


## Chuk

> Շնորհակալ եմ, Չուկ ջան:
> Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում է ԼՏՊ-ի դիրքորոշումը «Ռուսաստան-ԱՄՆ» կնոտեքստում:


Կարճ կասեմ՝ հավասարակշված քաղաքականություն ու ինքը դա ապացուցել է իր նախագահության տարիներին:
Սուտ են բոլոր այն «աղբյուրները», ովքեր նրան անավանում են կամ ռուսամետ, կամ արևմտամետ:

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ ՀԱԿ տարածած կոչը.



*Սիրելի Հայրենակիցներ*

*Մարտի 1-ին լրանում է մեկ տարին այն օրից, երբ Հայաստանում իշխող հանցավոր վարչակարգը իրագործեց սպանդով ուղեկցված պետական հեղաշրջում՝ գրելով մեր ժողովրդի պատմության ամենասև էջերից մեկը:

Սակայն նույնիսկ այս հրեշավոր հանցագործությունն ի վիճակի չի լինելու կանգնեցնելու հայ հասարակությանն իր իրավունքների համար պայքարում: Այս պայքարի կարևոր հանգրվան է մարտի 1-ին կայանալիք հանրահավաքը: Բոլորին կոչ ենք անում միահամուռ մասնակցել հանրահավաքին, որովհետև՝*
*մենք ավարտելու ենք այն գործը, որի համար կյանք տվեցին մեր ընկերները**մենք հասնելու ենք նրան, որ արդարադատության առաջ կանգնեն մարտիմեկյան սպանդի պատասխանատուները**մենք հասնելու ենք այն բանին, որ ազատ արձակվեն մեր պատանդ ընկերները**մենք պաշտպանելու ենք հարյուր հազարավոր մեր համաքաղաքացիներին, ում դեմ վարչախումբը հայտարարել է հարկային ու տնտեսական պատերազմ**մենք չենք ընկրկելու այն ապօրինությունների դեմ, որ ամեն օր տեղի են ունենում մեր երկրում*

*ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-ԻՆ, ԺԱՄԸ 15.00-ԻՆ՝ ԲՈԼՈՐՍ ԴԵՊԻ ՄԱՏԵՆԱԴԱՐԱՆ*

*Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ...*

----------

Nareco (20.02.2009), Ձայնալար (20.02.2009)

----------


## voter

> Վայ, սովորեցրիր, չգիտեինք Վոթեր ջան, էս ինչ լավ բան ասեցիր, չէինք ֆայմել է ախր


Ֆայմելու ցանկություն, որ լիներ կհասցնեիք ձեր ասածը ժողովրդին և ոչ թե միայն ոստիկաններին։

Առայժմ չի երևում, որ ֆայմներդ աշխատում է կամ էլ ակցիաների նպատակը ընդհարում ստեղծելն է և ոչ թե ինչ որ բան հասարակությանը հասկացնելը։

Վերջին ակցիայի ՄԵՍՍԻՋԸ ու հասցեատերն ով էր գրպանային ԿԸՀ-ն, թե ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները՞ 

Նույն կերպ Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ Մարտի 1-ին ԼՏՊն իր մեսսիջը ՍՍին ու ՌՔին էր ուզում հասցրած լիներ, փոխարենը դրանք իրանց ՄԵՍՍԻՋԸ իջացրին ժողովրդի գլխին։

Պարզ ասած, սովերեք խոսել նրանց հետ, ով ձեզ լսել է ցանկանում - տղայություն անել գնալ սերժանտների ու հաբռքածների գլխին քարոզ կարդալ իմաստ չունի, դրանով միայն ընդհարումների եք հասնում ու ամենալավագույն նպատակը մսխվում վարկաբեկվում է։

----------

Tig (24.02.2009), Պանդուխտ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ֆայմելու ցանկություն, որ լիներ կհասցնեիք ձեր ասածը ժողովրդին և ոչ թե միայն ոստիկաններին։
> 
> Առայժմ չի երևում, որ ֆայմներդ աշխատում է կամ էլ ակցիաների նպատակը ընդհարում ստեղծելն է և ոչ թե ինչ որ բան հասարակությանը հասկացնելը։
> 
> Վերջին ակցիայի ՄԵՍՍԻՋԸ ու հասցեատերն ով էր գրպանային ԿԸՀ-ն, թե ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները՞ 
> 
> Նույն կերպ Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ Մարտի 1-ին ԼՏՊն իր մեսսիջը ՍՍին ու ՌՔին էր ուզում հասցրած լիներ, փոխարենը դրանք իրանց ՄԵՍՍԻՋԸ իջացրին ժողովրդի գլխին։
> 
> Պարզ ասած, սովերեք խոսել նրանց հետ, ով ձեզ լսել է ցանկանում - տղայություն անել գնալ սերժանտների ու հաբռքածների գլխին քարոզ կարդալ իմաստ չունի։


Մեծ-մեծ խոսելը անշուշտ մոտդ լավ է ստացվում, սակայն ասեմ, որ երեկ ով պետք է լսեր ակցիայի մասնակիցների խոսքը (այսինքն ժողովուրդը), լսել է, ու քո բարձրից ճամարտակումների անտեղի ու շատ հավակնոտ են:

Ի գիտություն այլոց, քանզի Վոթերին ասելիք չունեմ, բայց շատերը կարող է նրա այս մեծամիտ գրառումից այլ եզրակցության հանգեն,  ասեմ, որ երեկ տարածվել է շատ մեծ քանակությամբ թռուցիկներ, ակցիայի մասին իմացել են չափազանց մեծ քանակությամբ քաղաքացիներ:

----------


## voter

> Մեծ-մեծ խոսելը անշուշտ մոտդ լավ է ստացվում, սակայն ասեմ, որ երեկ ով պետք է լսեր ակցիայի մասնակիցների խոսքը (այսինքն ժողովուրդը), լսել է, ու քո բարձրից ճամարտակումների անտեղի ու շատ հավակնոտ են:
> 
> Ի գիտություն այլոց, քանզի Վոթերին ասելիք չունեմ, բայց շատերը կարող է նրա այս մեծամիտ գրառումից այլ եզրակցության հանգեն,  ասեմ, որ երեկ տարածվել է շատ մեծ քանակությամբ թռուցիկներ, ակցիայի մասին իմացել են չափազանց մեծ քանակությամբ քաղաքացիներ:


Աչքակապություն ես անում ու չեսէլ ամաչում։

Ակցիայի նկարահանումների ժամանակ այդ, բոլոր տեղեկացված քաղաքացիները չգիտես ինչու ոստիկանական համազգեստով էին։

ՈՒրա բաժնի աչալուրջ մոդերատորը կոնֆլիկտային գրառում չի գրածդ՞  :Cool:

----------


## Chuk

> Աչքակապություն ես անում ու չեսէլ ամաչում։
> 
> Ակցիայի նկարահանումների ժամանակ այդ, բոլոր տեղեկացված քաղաքացիները չգիտես ինչու ոստիկանական համազգեստով էին։
> 
> ՈՒրա բաժնի աչալուրջ մոդերատորը կոնֆլիկտային գրառում չի գրածդ՞


Կոնֆլիկտային գրառում քո գրածն ա:
Իսկ վիդեոյում նկարվածից բացի շատ բան է եղել, ինչի մասին չգիտես:
Էնպես որ մեծ-մեծ խոսելը լավ բան չի:

Ի դեպ նույնիսկ հենց էդ ժամանակ, հենց  էդ կռվի ժամանակ երկու քայլ էն կողմ մի քանի ակտիվիստներ շարունակել են թռուցիկներ բաժանել, որտև ոչ թե ձեր նման մենակ անկապ խուսացող են, այլ իսկապես ռիսկ ու սկզբունք ունեցող մարդիկ:

հ.գ. Ընդդիմությունը քո (հենց կոնկրետ քո, ոչ թե ՀՀ քաղաքացու) խորհուրդների կարիքը չունի:

----------


## Արիացի

> Շարժվենք, մի պահ, քո ենթադրություններով ու տրամաբանությամբ, համարելով որ իբր ճիշտ ես ասում: Այդ դեպքում հասկանում ենք, որ ընտրությունների արդար անցնելու համար հետևողական աշխատանք ու պայքար է պետք, ասենք... 15 տարվա: Իսկ հիմա լարենք ուղեղները ու մտածենք, թե ո՞րն է ձեռ տալիս, այդ 15 տարվա պայքարը ու հետևողական աշխատանքը սկսել հիմա՞, թե՞ 10 տարի հետո: Օրինակ ես պնդում եմ, որ եթե ենթադրենք հիմա 15 տարվա հետևողական աշխատանք է պահանջվում, ապա 10 տարի անց 20 տարվա կպահանջվի ու 10 տարի համբերել նոր սկսելու դեպքում առնվազն 30 տարի կանցնի, մինչև որ կհասնենք բաղձալի*... Հետևաբար... քիչ մը հոգեխանգարեմ
> 
> *Հի՛-մա՛, հի՛-մա, հի՛-մա՛*
> 
> 
> 
> * Բոլոր թվերը մտացածին էին, ընդամենը նախատեսված արտահայտված մտքերի սխալ լինելը և/կամ պաշտպանական բնազդից թելադրված լինելը ցույց տալու համար:


Չուկ ջան, քո ասածը ճիշտ կլիներ, եթե քաղաքականության մեջ գործեին գծային հանրահաշվի օրենքները: Ամբողջ խնդիրը էն ա, որ եթե հիմա 10 տարի ա պետք: Ապա էդ 10 տարին պետք ա իրա բնականոն ճանապարհով անցնի: Իսկ երբ մարդիկ ինչ-որ պայքար են սկսում, որի ելքը իրանք էլ չգիտեն ու սկսում են նրա համար, որ էդ 10 տարին մի քիչ արագացնեն ու շուտ հասնեն արդյունքի, տեղի է ունենում հասարակության բնական ընթացքի խանգարում, որի արդյունքում, հասարակությունը ոչ թե առաջ ա գնում, այլ մնում ա տեղը: Ու արդյունքում 10 տարին անցնում ա ու մեր ուզածը չի գալիս: Եթե մենք հայացք գցենք անցյալին, կտեսնենք, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ մեր հասարակությունը առաջ ա գնում: Իհարկե հիմա թերություններ շատ կան, բայց առաջընթաց էլ կա:

Ասածս չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա ընդհանրապես լռել ու սպասել, որ ամեն ինչ հանգիստ գա տեղը ընկնի: Դա կդառնա անխելք մարդու պատմությունը: Ասածս էն ա, որ 
պետք չի պայքարել նման մեթոդներով, մանավանդ, որ չգիտես արդյունքում ինչ ես ստանալու ու մանավանդ, երբ գիտես, որ բոլորը չեն հասարակության մեջ քո գաղափարները կիսում: Դա ընդամենը բերում ա նրան, որ էսօր մեր հասարակությունը պառակտվում ա, որը մեր համար ողբերգական ա:

----------

Լուսաբեր (20.02.2009), Պանդուխտ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Գիտես, եղբայր, ինձ շատ մոտ մարդիկ էլ կան, որ եղել են քաղաքականության մեջ ու շատ բաներից հիասթափվել, սպասելիքները չեն արդարացել: Գիտե՞ս, թե ի՞նչ են արել: Չեն հանձնվել, շարունակել են նույն կերպով պայքարել և էդ հիասթափության պահին և հիմա: Հիասթափվել... դա բնական երևույթ ա, հաճախ հանդիպող: Չի կարող ամեն ինչը բավարարել կամ քո ուզած, քո պատկերացրած ձևով գնալ (օբյեկտիվ պատճառներ), չեն կարող բոլորը կամք ունենալ լավ ամեն ինչը շարունակելու համար (սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներ), էնպես որ նորմալ է հիասթափվելը... բայց այ հուսահատությունը իմ գնահատմամբ աննորմալ է, դա բերվում է կործանման:
> 
> Օրինակ իմ ասած մարդիկ չեն  հուսահատվել այլ շարունակել են պայքարել, ու գիտես՞, իմ ու մյուս պայքարողների հետ միասին մի օր կհասնեն իրենց ուզածին:
> 
> Իսկ քո բարեկամը, կներես, չէի ուզում ասել, բայց դե հանձնվել է


Եղբայր, խնդիրը էն ա, որ մարդ պտի իմանա թե ինչի համար ա պայքարում ու ժամանակին գիտակցի, թե իր պայքարը ինչ հետևանքներ կարող ա ունենալ: Ու ամենակարևորը, մարդ պտի հասկանա, երբ պետք ա կանգ առնել: Օրինակի վրա ասեմ: Նայի 96-ին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը գլխավորեց մի հզոր շարժում, որը իրոք համազգային էր: Ունենալով ժողովրդի 90% աջակցությունը, նա այնուամենայնիվ որոշ ժամանակ հետո կանգ առավ: Կանգ առավ, որովհետև չէր ուզում, որ մարտի 1 լինի: Որովհետև, նա հասկացավ, որ ինքը պայքարում է ժողովրդի բարօրության համար, ոչ թե աթոռի: Ու երբ հասկացավ, որ իրա պայքարի ընթացքում, կարող ա գոնե մի քաղաքացի մահանալ, նա կանգ առավ: Շատերը էսօր մեղադրում են Վազգենին թուլության մեջ: Բայց ցանկացած մարդ, որ մի քիչ երկար մտածի, կհասկանա, որ ինքը ճիշտ արեց: Որովհետև եթե շարունակեր, անպայման զոհեր կլինեին, իսկ ինքը դրա համար չէր պայքարում: Արդյունքում Վազգենը կանգ առավ, բայց վարչակազմն էլ քանի որ արդեն փտել էր, ընդամենը 2 տարի հետո կամավոր հեռացավ: Ու դա կարելի է համոզվածությամբ ասել, որ Վազգենի շարժման արդյունքն էր: Նա կարողացավ առանց զոհերի հասնել արդյունքի:

----------

Morpheus_NS (21.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (20.02.2009), Պանդուխտ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի, իմ ասածն էն է, որ եթե կարծում ես թե սին գաղափարնեով մարդկանց ինչ–որ սխալ բան են համոզում, ապա պետք է դրանց սխալ լինելը բանավեճում հիմնավորել, այլ ոչ թե մերկապարանոց հայտարարել, թե ձեր գլուխները լցրել են, առանց գիտակցելու հրահանգներ եք կատարում։ Որովհետև նման «հիմնավորմամբ» յուրաքանչյուրն էլ կարող է ցանկացած պնդում անել ու չհամաձայնողին ասել, թե գլուխդ լցրել են ու դու խաբար չես։ Նման ոճով բանավեճը փակուղի է մտնում։ Ֆորումը բանականության ոլորտ է ու բանավիճելիս  պետք է տրամաբանական հիմնավորումներով խոսենք։


Արշակ ջան ախր հարցը էն ա, որ ստեղ հիմնավորումներ բերելը շատ բարդա: Սա քաղաքականություն ա, որում ավելի շատ կարևոր ա, ոչ թե ասածիդ հավաստիությունը, այլ էն, թե դա ոնց ես ասում: Եթե մաթեմատիկա լիներ, շատ մեծ հաճույքով ամեն ասածս կհիմնավորեի: Բայց դե էստեղ սկի գծային հանրահաշվի օրենքները չեն գործում: Ու հետևաբար, ստեղ ամեն ինչ կարելի ա ապացուցել ու ամեն ինչ էլ մեծ հաջողությամբ կարելի ա հերքել:

Փաստորեն, քաղաքականությունը մաթեմից էլ բարդ ա  :LOL:  :LOL: 




> Արիացի, ես նախ ես ասում էի չնստելու մասին։ Դատավորն իրավունք չունի չնստելու պատճառով դատը հետաձգել։ Ինչ վերաբերվում է չկանգնելուն, եթե նույնիսկ դատավորը ձևականորեն իրավունք ունի դատը հետաձգել (բարոյական իրավունքի իմաստով տես Հայկօի գրառումը), դա դեռ չի նշանակում, թե մեղադրյալը չնստելով օրենք է խախտում։
> Իսկ դատավորը գործ է կարում կեղծ, խեղաթյուրված դատական պրոցեսով ու անարդար վճիռներով։
> Ինչևէ, չեմ ուզում խորանալ իրավաբանական վերլուծությունների մեջ, հատկապես որ ոչ ես, ոչ էլ դու դրա մասնագետը չենք։ Բայց առանց մասնագետ լինելու էլ պարզ երևում է, որ քաղբանտարկյալների նկատմամբ էդ դատական պրոցեսները անբարո ծաղր են քաղաքացիների նկատմամբ։


Հասկանում ես, ես էդ մարդկանց շատ ավելի կհարգեի, եթե նրանք իրենց տենց երեխայի նման չպահեին: Ախր դա երեխայություն ա: Երբ էդ պահը տեսա, որ կանգնեցին ու չնստան միանգամից Կովկասի գերուհին հիշեցի, էն որ ասում ա спасибо я постою.  :LOL: . Կատակը մի կողմ, բայց էդ մարդիկ շատ ավելի ուժեղ կթվան ու շատ ավելի կհարգվեն, եթե դատավորի մտնելով կանգնեն ու հետո էլ նստեն: Կարճ ասած իրենց նենց պահեն, որ դատավորը չկարենա чепе գտնի իրանց վրա: Ու էդ ժամանակ տեսնենք, ոնց են կարում նիստը հետաձգեն?

----------


## voter

> Կոնֆլիկտային գրառում քո գրածն ա:
> Իսկ վիդեոյում նկարվածից բացի շատ բան է եղել, ինչի մասին չգիտես:
> Էնպես որ մեծ-մեծ խոսելը լավ բան չի:
> 
> Ի դեպ նույնիսկ հենց էդ ժամանակ, հենց  էդ կռվի ժամանակ երկու քայլ էն կողմ մի քանի ակտիվիստներ շարունակել են թռուցիկներ բաժանել, որտև ոչ թե ձեր նման մենակ անկապ խուսացող են, այլ իսկապես ռիսկ ու սկզբունք ունեցող մարդիկ:
> 
> հ.գ. Ընդդիմությունը քո (հենց կոնկրետ քո, ոչ թե ՀՀ քաղաքացու) խորհուրդների կարիքը չունի:


Բա ուրեմն ստացվում ա, որ մի քանի արկածախնդիրներ կարևոր գործից շեղել են հասարակությանը ու ինտեռնետով մեկ պրոպագանդա են անում ու հիմնական արարքը, այն է թռուցիկ բաժանելն ու հանրության ուշադրությունը անարդարության վրա գրավելն մնացել է ստվերում։

ՈՒ հիմա ստիպված բացատրություններ ես տալիս.........

Հաստատեցիր իմ ենթադրությունները ՀԱԿի կազմակերպչական ապաշնորհության մասին....

Իսկ գրառումներդ արդեն նույնիսկ կոնֆլիկտային էլ չէ վիրավորական են, բայց դե ոչինչ էմոցիաներիդ տիրապետել ունակ չես, միանգամից անցնում ես ակտիվ ՀԱԿազդեցության։

Զարմանալի չէ, որ ամեն ՀԱԿցիա նույնպես «ծեծկռտուքով» է ավարտվում, հայ ենք պիտի համը հանենք, թե չէ կայֆ չի։

----------


## Nareco

> Եղբայր, խնդիրը էն ա, որ մարդ պտի իմանա թե ինչի համար ա պայքարում ու ժամանակին գիտակցի, թե իր պայքարը ինչ հետևանքներ կարող ա ունենալ: Ու ամենակարևորը, մարդ պտի հասկանա, երբ պետք ա կանգ առնել: Օրինակի վրա ասեմ: Նայի 96-ին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը գլխավորեց մի հզոր շարժում, որը իրոք համազգային էր: Ունենալով ժողովրդի 90% աջակցությունը, նա այնուամենայնիվ որոշ ժամանակ հետո կանգ առավ: *Կանգ առավ, որովհետև չէր ուզում, որ մարտի 1 լինի:* Որովհետև, նա հասկացավ, որ ինքը պայքարում է ժողովրդի բարօրության համար, ոչ թե աթոռի: Ու երբ հասկացավ, որ իրա պայքարի ընթացքում, կարող ա գոնե մի քաղաքացի մահանալ, նա կանգ առավ: Շատերը էսօր մեղադրում են Վազգենին թուլության մեջ: Բայց ցանկացած մարդ, որ մի քիչ երկար մտածի, կհասկանա, որ ինքը ճիշտ արեց: Որովհետև եթե շարունակեր, անպայման զոհեր կլինեին, իսկ ինքը դրա համար չէր պայքարում: Արդյունքում Վազգենը կանգ առավ, բայց վարչակազմն էլ քանի որ արդեն փտել էր, ընդամենը 2 տարի հետո կամավոր հեռացավ: Ու դա կարելի է համոզվածությամբ ասել, որ Վազգենի շարժման արդյունքն էր: Նա կարողացավ առանց զոհերի հասնել արդյունքի:


 Արի պատմությունը չաղավաղենք Արիացի եղբայր, երևի չես լսել նրա «եթե չգամ 20 րոպեից հետևիցս եկեք» արտահայտությունը: Այդքան լավ ղեկավար էր, այդքան պլոճիկով, թասիբով տղա էր, թո'ղ մինչև վերջ մնար իր այդ քո ասած «90 տոկոս» ժողովրդի հետ, ոչ թե անէանար: Երկրորդ եթե այդքան լավ առաջնորդ էր, այդքան պետության բարօրության մասին էր մտածում, թո'ղ իր կոչերով չխելագարեցներ այդ ժողովրդին, որ նրանք կամա թե ակամա դարձան նախադեպ հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործության համար` գրոհելով ԱԺ շենքի վրա: Այդքան մտածող մարդ էր թո'ղ չթողներ: Իսկ որ զոհեր չեղան, դա ՄԻՄԻԱՅՆ այն ժամանակվա իշխանությունների սթափ ռեալ գործողությունների շնորհիվ էր: 

 Արի մի հատ համադրի 96թ.-ի դեպքերը 08թ.-ի դեպքերի հետ: Ասենք թե, պատկերացնենք մի պահ ժողովուրդը 2008թ.ին  գրոհում է ԱԺ վրա, ես հաստատ համոզված եմ կլիներ ոչ թե 10 զոհ այլ 10x10x10, մի 10 հատ գնդացիր կդնեին, խրամատներ կփորեին, քիմիական զենք կօգտագործեին, բայց թույլ չէին տա, որ ժողովուրդը հասնի դարպասներին, էլ ուր մնաց մտնեին ներս ու էն «սրբխեչի ուլի» ու «դաշնակ Վահանի»
գլուխները լոմեին: Իսկ 96թ.-ին երկրի 2-րդ դեմքը համարվող Արարքցյանին ու նրա տեղակալ Սահակյանին վայրենաբար ծեծել էին: Այնպես որ հերիք է վերջապես 96թ. հիշեք, հիշելուց կամ դա եք հիշում, կամ մութուցուրտը, կամ էլ մազութը, բայց այդ բոլորի պատասխանները մի քանի անգամ տրվել են, հենց էս ֆորումում բազմիցս դրա մասին խոսվել է ու ապացուցվել է այդ թեմաների «օդ ու փուչիկ» լինելը: Այլ նոր թեմաներ չկա՞ն:

Այդ ի՞նչ արդյունքի հասավ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, երկրի միջազգային հեղինակությունը գցելուց ու չարաբաստիկ նախադեպ սահմանելուց բացի ոչ մի «արդյունքի» չհասավ:

----------

Մարկիզ (20.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Բա ուրեմն ստացվում ա, որ մի քանի արկածախնդիրներ կարևոր գործից շեղել են հասարակությանը ու ինտեռնետով մեկ պրոպագանդա են անում ու հիմնական արարքը, այն է թռուցիկ բաժանելն ու հանրության ուշադրությունը անարդարության վրա գրավելն մնացել է ստվերում։
> 
> ՈՒ հիմա ստիպված բացատրություններ ես տալիս.........
> 
> Հաստատեցիր իմ ենթադրությունները ՀԱԿի կազմակերպչական ապաշնորհության մասին....
> 
> Իսկ գրառումներդ արդեն նույնիսկ կոնֆլիկտային էլ չէ վիրավորական են, բայց դե ոչինչ էմոցիաներիդ տիրապետել ունակ չես, միանգամից անցնում ես ակտիվ ՀԱԿազդեցության։
> 
> Զարմանալի չէ, որ ամեն ՀԱԿցիա նույնպես «ծեծկռտուքով» է ավարտվում, հայ ենք պիտի համը հանենք, թե չէ կայֆ չի։


 Վոթեր գրառումներիդ չհիմնավորվածության հոտը ուղղակի անտանելի է: Կարդալուց մարդ մինչև վերջ չի կարողանում կարդա: 

 Այդ ո՞վ է ծեծկռտուք սադրել, ՀԱԿ-ը՞,  խոսի'ր փաստերով: Հիմնավորված, թե չէ անհիմն տողերը կարդալու ու առավել ևս պատասխանելու ցանկություն չունեմ:
Հիշեցնեմ, որ ըստ ՀՀ բարձրագույն օրենքի, իմա ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱԴՐՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ, ՀՀ քաղաքացիները ունեն երթեր և ցույցեր անելու իրավունք: 
Այս իրավունքը երեկ իրացրել է «ՀԳ» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնության խումբը, իսկ այդ իրացումից հետո թե ինչ է եղել, հուսով էի երեկվա տեսանյութը ձեզ ինչ որ բան կտա: Բայց ինչպես ժողովուրդն է ասում.
 «Սևին սապոնն ինչ անի, խևին խրատն ինչ անի»: Միանգամից ավելացնեմ սա ԵՐԵՎՈՒՅԹԻ գնահատականն է, չանձնավորեք:

----------


## brat_eu

> Արի մի հատ համադրի 96թ.-ի դեպքերը 08թ.-ի դեպքերի հետ: Ասենք թե, պատկերացնենք մի պահ ժողովուրդը 2008թ.ին  գրոհում է ԱԺ վրա, ես հաստատ համոզված եմ կլիներ ոչ թե 10 զոհ այլ 10x10x10, մի 10 հատ գնդացիր կդնեին, խրամատներ կփորեին, քիմիական զենք կօգտագործեին, բայց թույլ չէին տա, որ ժողովուրդը հասնի դարպասներին, էլ ուր մնաց մտնեին ներս .
> 
> Այդ ի՞նչ արդյունքի հասավ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, երկրի միջազգային հեղինակությունը գցելուց ու չարաբաստիկ նախադեպ սահմանելուց բացի ոչ մի «արդյունքի» չհասավ:


Ցանկացած նոր իշխանության ժամանակ միշտ էլ զոհեր լինում են.Իսկ 1996-ին իշխանության փոփոխություն չեղավ.

----------


## Nareco

> Ցանկացած նոր իշխանության ժամանակ միշտ էլ զոհեր լինում են.Իսկ 1996-ին իշխանության փոփոխություն չեղավ.


 Դա նորահայտ աքսիո՞մ է:  :Think:  Իսկ ինչ կասես մարտիմեկյան 10 զոհերի վերաբերյալ, ինչու իշխանափոխություն չեղավ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ցանկացած նոր իշխանության ժամանակ միշտ էլ զոհեր լինում են.Իսկ 1996-ին իշխանության փոփոխություն չեղավ.


2008-ին էլ զոհեր եղան, որպեսզի իշխանափոխություն չլինի։

----------


## Old

> Օld, ասելիքդ հին է մականվանդ նման, ցավոք իմաստ չի պարունակում: Անցանք առաջ:


Չեմ կարծում, որ ավելի հին է քան Ձեր երկրպագած շարժման առաջնորդը: Շնորհակալ եմ բարեկամս, որ ցավում ես ինձ համար, իմ ասելիքի իմաստի բացակայության համար:  
«ԴԱՐ» ակումբը չունի քաղաքական, կրոնական, հասարակական կամ այլ տիպի դիրքորոշում: Յուրաքանչյուր կարծիք, ակումբում արտահայտված միտք ներկայացնում է այն արտահայտողի դիրքորոշումը, այլ ոչ թե ընդհանուր ակումբի կամ ղեկավարության:
Ինձ դուր եկավ կանոնադրության այս մասը, չնայած չեմ կարծում որ այն գործում է :
*Անցանք առաջ:*

Այսօր երիտասարդները ելել էին իրենց բողոքը հայտնելու ու *անբարոյական ոստիականների* կողմից այդ բողոքի ակցիան կասեցվեց: Չգիտեմ, թե ով ինչ գաղափարախոսության է հավակնում, բայց այսպիսի բաները տեսնելուց հետո պայքարի դուրս չգալը համարում եմ *թուլամորթության* նշան:
Կարծում եմ խաղտում եք ֆորումի կանոնադրությունը, մասնավորապես 
_2.1.1. Չի թույլատրվում վիրավորել կամ ծաղրել ակումբի մյուս անդամներին, նրանց նկատմամբ ցուցաբերել բացահայտ արհամարհական վերաբերմունք.... :
2.1.6. Չի թույլատրվում տեղադրել այնպիսի նյութեր, որոնցում ինչ-որ անհատի, կազմակերպության, պետության, իշխանական և այլ մարմինների, ազգության, հասարակության ինչ-որ խավի կամ այլնի նկատմամբ կա ծաղրական վերաբերմունք, վիրավորական արտահայտություններ:_
Իսկ միգուցե տեղին է հիշել մեր պապերի խոսքը՞. 
-	Այն ինչ վայել է Արամազդին, վայել չէ եզին՞՞:

----------

Արիացի (20.02.2009)

----------


## brat_eu

> Դա նորահայտ աքսիո՞մ է:  Իսկ ինչ կասես մարտիմեկյան 10 զոհերի վերաբերյալ, ինչու իշխանափոխություն չեղավ:


Եղավ,դրա համար էլ զոհեր եղան.Իշխանության գլուխ եկավ Սերժը,իսկ Ռոբիկը գնաց.

----------


## Old

Մոտենանք թեմային: Պարզ ասեմ, չեմ մասնակցել ու չեմ պատրաստվում մասնակցել ԼՏՊ-ի կազմակերպած որևէ միջոցառման : Կարծում եմ, որ դա ձեզ էլ ոչինչ չի տալիս: Միգուցե սխալվեմ, բայց ասացեք խնդրեմ, ճիշտ է ՞ արդյոք որպես պատրվակ օգտագործել մարտի մեկի զոհերին: Հարցս ուղղում եմ բոլոր պայքարողներին
*-	1 տարվա մեջ , քանի՞ անգամ եք այցելել 10 զոհերից որևէ մեկի գերեզմանին ձեր հարգանքի տուրքը մատուցելու: Քանի՞ անգամ եք այցելել այդ մարդկանց տուն:*
Գոնէ մեկին ես ճանաճում եմ, ու տեղյակ եմ ինչ «մեծ ուշադրության եք արժանացրել» :
Երկրորդ, հանրահավաքների մասնակցողների քանակի մասին բազմիցս լսել եմ
*-	Կարևորը քանակը չի, կարևորը որակն է:* 
Այդ դեպքում ինչ ԻՄԱՍՏ ունեն կոչերը, ով մեզ հետ պայքարի դուրս չի եկել, քաղաքականապես տհաս է, թուլամորթ է և այլն:

Երրորդ, 1 տարուց ավել է ինչ Հայաստանյան քաղականության օրբիտայում պտտվում է մի մեծ գիսաստղ, Ասացեք խնդրեմ, բացի սև ու մութ ապագայի կանխատեսումներից, այլանդակ ներկան ի ցույց դնելուց ու անընդհատ պայքարելու կոչերից, որևէ այլ բան արվել է՞ ՞՞ : Ռեալ քայլ, գործողություն, որևէ բան ինչով կարելի է հպարտանալ ու ոգևորվել: 
Ամեն հանրահավաքից առաջ լսում եք համարյա թևավոր դարձած մի խոսք – պայքարը թևակոխում է նոր, վճռական փուլ: Ու ՞՞՞՞՞, քանի՞ փուլով է նախատեսված այս շարժումը, երբ՞ է լինելու բաղձալի հաղթական ավարտը: Իմ կարծիքով լավագույն դեպքում 4 տարի հետո.... Չնայած «հավաստի» աղբյուրները պնդում են որ հերթական հանրահավաքը վերջին, վճռորոշն է:

P.S.



> _Հանրահավաքը տեղի է ունենալու մարտի 1-ին, ամենայն հավանականությամբ 15:00-ին, ամենայն հավանականությամբ Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում, ու եթե դու քեզ համարում ես էս երկրի քաղաքացի, եթե համարում ես, որ պիտի ապրես սահմանադրական երկրում ու մի բան անես, որ էդ սահմանադրական կարգը վերականգնվի, ապա իմ կարծիքով էդ օրը էդ ժամին պիտի լինես նշված տեղում: 
> Ու էդ ժամանակ իրականության կդառնա բոլորիս վաղեմի երազանքը. բոլորս իրար թև-թիկունք կանգնած, վճռական, հպարտ, հանգիստ ու վեհ իրար հետ կպայքարենք ու կվերադարձնենք այն, ինչը մեզ է պատկանում՝ մեր հեղինակությունը, մեր արժանապատվությունը, մեր ապրելու իրավունքը, էնպես որ, դուխներդ տեղը, տրամադրություններդ բարձր, հանգիստ ելեք պայքարի, մեր ժամն է_


Իսկ սա արդեն, քիչ թէ շատ համարում եմ սիվիլ տարբերակ կոչ անելու:

----------

Արիացի (20.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Արի պատմությունը չաղավաղենք Արիացի եղբայր, երևի չես լսել նրա «եթե չգամ 20 րոպեից հետևիցս եկեք» արտահայտությունը: Այդքան լավ ղեկավար էր, այդքան պլոճիկով, թասիբով տղա էր, թո'ղ մինչև վերջ մնար իր այդ քո ասած «90 տոկոս» ժողովրդի հետ, ոչ թե անէանար: Երկրորդ եթե այդքան լավ առաջնորդ էր, այդքան պետության բարօրության մասին էր մտածում, թո'ղ իր կոչերով չխելագարեցներ այդ ժողովրդին, որ նրանք կամա թե ակամա դարձան նախադեպ հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործության համար` գրոհելով ԱԺ շենքի վրա: Այդքան մտածող մարդ էր թո'ղ չթողներ: Իսկ որ զոհեր չեղան, դա ՄԻՄԻԱՅՆ այն ժամանակվա իշխանությունների սթափ ռեալ գործողությունների շնորհիվ էր: 
> 
>  Արի մի հատ համադրի 96թ.-ի դեպքերը 08թ.-ի դեպքերի հետ: Ասենք թե, պատկերացնենք մի պահ ժողովուրդը 2008թ.ին  գրոհում է ԱԺ վրա, ես հաստատ համոզված եմ կլիներ ոչ թե 10 զոհ այլ 10x10x10, մի 10 հատ գնդացիր կդնեին, խրամատներ կփորեին, քիմիական զենք կօգտագործեին, բայց թույլ չէին տա, որ ժողովուրդը հասնի դարպասներին, էլ ուր մնաց մտնեին ներս ու էն «սրբխեչի ուլի» ու «դաշնակ Վահանի»
> գլուխները լոմեին: Իսկ 96թ.-ին երկրի 2-րդ դեմքը համարվող Արարքցյանին ու նրա տեղակալ Սահակյանին վայրենաբար ծեծել էին: Այնպես որ հերիք է վերջապես 96թ. հիշեք, հիշելուց կամ դա եք հիշում, կամ մութուցուրտը, կամ էլ մազութը, բայց այդ բոլորի պատասխանները մի քանի անգամ տրվել են, հենց էս ֆորումում բազմիցս դրա մասին խոսվել է ու ապացուցվել է այդ թեմաների «օդ ու փուչիկ» լինելը: Այլ նոր թեմաներ չկա՞ն:
> 
> Այդ ի՞նչ արդյունքի հասավ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, երկրի միջազգային հեղինակությունը գցելուց ու չարաբաստիկ նախադեպ սահմանելուց բացի ոչ մի «արդյունքի» չհասավ:


Նարեկո ջան, բարեկամս, ճիշտն ասած ցնցված եմ, քո գրառումից: Ուղղակի քեզ կարամ մի բան ասել: Ես քո ասածի հետ համաձայն չեմ: Ամբողջ հարցը էն ա, որ կարողա մի 13 տարի հետո էլ, դու նույն 2008 թվի դեպքերի մասին խոսես, որպես «օդ ու փուչիկ»: Հուսով եմ դա չի լինի:

----------


## brat_eu

> 2008-ին էլ զոհեր եղան, որպեսզի իշխանափոխություն չլինի։


Ամեն մեկն իր ձեվով է ավլում.Հիմա իշխանության պարագլուխը ´´ այլ  տեսակ ունի,համեմատած նախորդին.

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ ջան, քո ասածը ճիշտ կլիներ, եթե քաղաքականության մեջ գործեին գծային հանրահաշվի օրենքները: Ամբողջ խնդիրը էն ա, որ եթե հիմա 10 տարի ա պետք: Ապա էդ 10 տարին պետք ա իրա բնականոն ճանապարհով անցնի: Իսկ երբ մարդիկ ինչ-որ պայքար են սկսում, որի ելքը իրանք էլ չգիտեն ու սկսում են նրա համար, որ էդ 10 տարին մի քիչ արագացնեն ու շուտ հասնեն արդյունքի, տեղի է ունենում հասարակության բնական ընթացքի խանգարում, որի արդյունքում, հասարակությունը ոչ թե առաջ ա գնում, այլ մնում ա տեղը: Ու արդյունքում 10 տարին անցնում ա ու մեր ուզածը չի գալիս: Եթե մենք հայացք գցենք անցյալին, կտեսնենք, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ մեր հասարակությունը առաջ ա գնում: Իհարկե հիմա թերություններ շատ կան, բայց առաջընթաց էլ կա:
> 
> Ասածս չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա ընդհանրապես լռել ու սպասել, որ ամեն ինչ հանգիստ գա տեղը ընկնի: Դա կդառնա անխելք մարդու պատմությունը: Ասածս էն ա, որ 
> պետք չի պայքարել նման մեթոդներով, մանավանդ, որ չգիտես արդյունքում ինչ ես ստանալու ու մանավանդ, երբ գիտես, որ բոլորը չեն հասարակության մեջ քո գաղափարները կիսում: *Դա ընդամենը բերում ա նրան, որ էսօր մեր հասարակությունը պառակտվում ա, որը մեր համար ողբերգական ա*:


Արիացի, եթե չգիտես, ասեմ. այսօրվա պայքարը դա հենց քո իմացած  "բնականոն ճանապարհն է"… այսինքն, երբ մարդուն ճնշում են նա հակադարձում է և ոչ միայն մարդը… սա մարդկության պատմության առաջին դեպքը չի… քո ասած բնականը ո՞րն է…  իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է 10 տարվան, էդ ո՞րտեղից որոշեցիր 10 տարին… 10 տարի հետո Հայաստանում կլինի մի սերունդ որը պայքարի, մարդու իրավունքի, ժողովրդավարության, արժանապատվության մասին կիմանա միայն գրքերից էն էլ եթե դպրոց գնա ու գիրք կարդա… 10 տարի հետո չկա… հիվանդությունը բուժում են տեղնուտեղը, ոչ թե սպասում մինչև ինքն իրեն "բնականոն ճանապարհով " լավանա… դա մոլորություն է …

եթե այսօր երեխան ուզում է մեծանալ ու "ախռաննիկ" դառնալ, դա իմ իմացած արժեհամակարգում հետընթաց է, չգիտեմ, կարող է դա քեզ մոտ առաջընթաց է կոչվում…

մեր հասարակության 90% դեմ է այս իշխանությանը որոնց մի մասը դուրս է եկել ակտիվ պայքարի, իսկ մյուսը կարծում է որ պետք է մնալ տանը և պատուհանից դիտել այս ամենին (հույսները դնելով իրենց դահճի գթության վրա)

----------


## Nareco

> Նարեկո ջան, բարեկամս, ճիշտն ասած ցնցված եմ, քո գրառումից: Ուղղակի քեզ կարամ մի բան ասել: Ես քո ասածի հետ համաձայն չեմ: Ամբողջ հարցը էն ա, որ կարողա մի 13 տարի հետո էլ, դու նույն 2008 թվի դեպքերի մասին խոսես, որպես «օդ ու փուչիկ»: Հուսով եմ դա չի լինի:


 Շատ ուրախ եմ. որ ցնցված եք: Ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիք, որ այդպես կխոսեմ 13 տարի հետո: Թե սա բանավեճից խուսափելու նոր ձև է:  Խոսի'ր փաստերով:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի, եթե չգիտես, ասեմ. այսօրվա պայքարը դա հենց քո իմացած  "բնականոն ճանապարհն է"… այսինքն, երբ մարդուն ճնշում են նա հակադարձում է և ոչ միայն մարդը… սա մարդկության պատմության առաջին դեպքը չի… քո ասած բնականը ո՞րն է…  իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է 10 տարվան, էդ ո՞րտեղից որոշեցիր 10 տարին… 10 տարի հետո Հայաստանում կլինի մի սերունդ որը պայքարի, մարդու իրավունքի, ժողովրդավարության, արժանապատվության մասին կիմանա միայն գրքերից էն էլ եթե դպրոց գնա ու գիրք կարդա… 10 տարի հետո չկա… հիվանդությունը բուժում են տեղնուտեղը, ոչ թե սպասում մինչև ինքն իրեն "բնականոն ճանապարհով " լավանա… դա մոլորություն է …
> 
> եթե այսօր երեխան ուզում է մեծանալ ու "ախռաննիկ" դառնալ, դա իմ իմացած արժեհամակարգում հետընթաց է, չգիտեմ, կարող է դա քեզ մոտ առաջընթաց է կոչվում…
> 
> մեր հասարակության 90% դեմ է այս իշխանությանը որոնց մի մասը դուրս է եկել ակտիվ պայքարի, իսկ մյուսը կարծում է որ պետք է մնալ տանը և պատուհանից դիտել այս ամենին (հույսները դնելով իրենց դահճի գթության վրա)


Եղբայր, էդ 10 տարին լրիվ պայմանական է: Ինչ վերաբերում է, պայքարի բնական լինելուն, իմ համեստ կարծիքով դա շատ անբնական է, քանի որ բնական կլինի այն դեպքում երբ ամբողջ ժողովուրդը մի մարդու նման պայքարի, իսկ հիմա հաստատ տենց չի, համենայն դեպս բնակչության մեծամասնությունը այդ պայքարին չի մասնակցում գաղափարապես: Ճիշտ ես, մեր հասարակության 90%-ը դեմ է, ներկա իշխանություններին, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ բնակչության 90%-ը դեմ է նաև այդ շարժմանը: Ու հետևաբար պայքարն էլ բնական չի: 

Եթե երեխան ուզում է մեծանալ ու ախռաննիկ դառնալ, դրանում ոչ թե իշխանությունները այլ էդ երեխայի ծնողներն են մեղավոր  :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> Շատ ուրախ եմ. որ ցնցված եք: Ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիք, որ այդպես կխոսեմ 13 տարի հետո: Թե սա բանավեճից խուսափելու նոր ձև է:  Խոսի'ր փաստերով:


Ճիշտն ասած խուսափում եմ քո հետ բանավեճից: Գիտեմ, որ բանավեճ կարող ա չստացվի: Բայց եթե դու ուզում ես կարանք բանավիճել: Ո՞րտեղից սկսենք 96-ից, թե 08-ից  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> բնական կլինի այն դեպքում երբ ամբողջ ժողովուրդը մի մարդու նման պայքարի


Մի քիչ ավելի երկար մտածելու դեպքում կնկատես, որ այդ դեպքում պայքարն անիմաստ է, պայքարի համար գոնե 2 կողմ է պետք։ Սովետն արդեն վաղուց չկա։

----------


## Արիացի

> *-	1 տարվա մեջ , քանի՞ անգամ եք այցելել 10 զոհերից որևէ մեկի գերեզմանին ձեր հարգանքի տուրքը մատուցելու: Քանի՞ անգամ եք այցելել այդ մարդկանց տուն:*


Ես պահը լավ ասիր, ինձ էլ ա շատ հետաքրքիր  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> *Ցանկացած նոր իշխանության ժամանակ միշտ էլ զոհեր լինում են*.Իսկ 1996-ին իշխանության փոփոխություն չեղավ.


brat_eu, հիմարության աստիճանի խոսքեր են: Խնդրում եմ չանձնավորել, ես քո անձին չեմ դիպել:

----------


## Արիացի

> Մի քիչ ավելի երկար մտածելու դեպքում կնկատես, որ այդ դեպքում պայքարն անիմաստ է, պայքարի համար գոնե 2 կողմ է պետք։ Սովետն արդեն վաղուց չկա։


Չէ, բարեկամս, կոնկրետ էս դեպքում, պայքարի մի կողմում պետք է լինի ժողովուրդը, գոնե 50%+1 կարգավիճակով, իսկ մյուս կողմից իշխանությունները: Էսօրվա պայքարում ժողովրդի կոնտինգենտը չի ապահովված  :Smile:

----------


## Nareco

> Ճիշտն ասած խուսափում եմ քո հետ բանավեճից: Գիտեմ, որ բանավեճ կարող ա չստացվի: Բայց եթե դու ուզում ես կարանք բանավիճել: Ո՞րտեղից սկսենք 96-ից, թե 08-ից


 Ասելիք պետք է ունենաք, որ բանավիճեք:  :Wink:  Արդեն սկսել ենք: Ձեր գրառմանը պատասխանել եմ գրառումով ու ոչ մի հիմնավորված հերքում չեմ տեսնում, լռությունը համաձայնության նշան է:  :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չ
> *Անցանք առաջ:*
> 
> Այսօր երիտասարդները ելել էին իրենց բողոքը հայտնելու ու *անբարոյական ոստիականների* կողմից այդ բողոքի ակցիան կասեցվեց: Չգիտեմ, թե ով ինչ գաղափարախոսության է հավակնում, բայց այսպիսի բաները տեսնելուց հետո պայքարի դուրս չգալը համարում եմ *թուլամորթության* նշան:
> Կարծում եմ խաղտում եք ֆորումի կանոնադրությունը, մասնավորապես 
> _2.1.1. Չի թույլատրվում վիրավորել կամ ծաղրել ակումբի մյուս անդամներին, նրանց նկատմամբ ցուցաբերել բացահայտ արհամարհական վերաբերմունք.... :
> 2.1.6. Չի թույլատրվում տեղադրել այնպիսի նյութեր, որոնցում ինչ-որ անհատի, կազմակերպության, պետության, իշխանական և այլ մարմինների, ազգության, հասարակության ինչ-որ խավի կամ այլնի նկատմամբ կա ծաղրական վերաբերմունք, վիրավորական արտահայտություններ:_
> Իսկ միգուցե տեղին է հիշել մեր պապերի խոսքը՞. 
> -	Այն ինչ վայել է Արամազդին, վայել չէ եզին՞՞:


Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես դու գնահատում ոստիկանների արարքը՝ երիտասարդների խաղաղ ցույցի արգելումը, երկրիդ պետական դրոշների կոտրելն ու ոտքերով դրոշի վրայով քայլելը: Խնդրում  և անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ գնահատականիդ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես պահը լավ ասիր, ինձ էլ ա շատ հետաքրքիր


Անձամբ ես մարդուն հիշելու համար կարիք չունեմ ինչ որ քարերի դիտելու։ Բայց այս դեպքում ես հանրահավաքին մասնակցում եմ մարդասպանության օրը մոռացության չմատնելու համար։
Ինքս երբեք էլ չեմ հերոսացրել պատահաբար զոհված մարդկանց, ցավում եմ նրանց մահը, բայց նրանցից շատերը, եթե իմանային որ իրենց վրա կրակելու են, հնարավոր է պարզապես չլինեին այնտեղ։

----------


## brat_eu

> brat_eu, հիմարության աստիճանի խոսքեր են: Խնդրում եմ չանձնավորել, ես քո անձին չեմ դիպել:


Իսկ որ գրառումով եմ քո անձին ներկայացրել՞ հետաքրքիր է՞.

----------


## Արիացի

> Ասելիք պետք է ունենաք, որ բանավիճեք:  Արդեն սկսել ենք: Ձեր գրառմանը պատասխանել եմ գրառումով ու ոչ մի հիմնավորված հերքում չեմ տեսնում, լռությունը համաձայնության նշան է:


Բարեկամս ես իմ ասելիքը մի ամբողջ օր ա շարադրում եմ ես թեմայում: Եթե կարծում ես, թե ես քո պատասխան գրառման մեջ ինչ-որ հիմնավորված բան եմ տեսել, ապա երևի սխալվում ես: Համենայն դեպս պարզ ա երկու բան իմ համար: Վազգեն Մանուկյանի նման հավասարակշռված ու նվիրված գործիչ Հայաստանի երրորդ հանրապետությունը չի ունեցել: Եթե դու կարծում ես, որ 96-ին զոհեր չլինելը այն ժամանակվա իշխանությունների սթափ գործողությունների արդյունքն էր, ապա քեզ ասեմ, որ էն ժամանակ զոհեր եղել են: Ուղղակի զոհերը իրենց տանն են եղել, երբ վիրավորանքից ու հիասթափությունից տասնյակ մարդիկ, եթե ինֆարկտ չէ, գոնե շաքարախտ են ստացել: Ես համենայն դեպս մեկին անձամբ ճանաչում եմ, որ ինֆարկտ ա ստացել:

----------


## brat_eu

> brat_eu, հիմարության աստիճանի խոսքեր են: Խնդրում եմ չանձնավորել, ես քո անձին չեմ դիպել:


մի վիրավորի արանց պատճառի.

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արշակ ջան ախր հարցը էն ա, որ ստեղ հիմնավորումներ բերելը շատ բարդա: Սա քաղաքականություն ա, որում ավելի շատ կարևոր ա, ոչ թե ասածիդ հավաստիությունը, այլ էն, թե դա ոնց ես ասում: Եթե մաթեմատիկա լիներ, շատ մեծ հաճույքով ամեն ասածս կհիմնավորեի: Բայց դե էստեղ սկի գծային հանրահաշվի օրենքները չեն գործում: *Ու հետևաբար, ստեղ ամեն ինչ կարելի ա ապացուցել ու ամեն ինչ էլ մեծ հաջողությամբ կարելի ա հերքել:*
> 
> Փաստորեն, քաղաքականությունը մաթեմից էլ բարդ ա 
> 
> 
> Հասկանում ես, ես էդ մարդկանց շատ ավելի կհարգեի, եթե նրանք իրենց տենց երեխայի նման չպահեին: Ախր դա երեխայություն ա: Երբ էդ պահը տեսա, որ կանգնեցին ու չնստան միանգամից Կովկասի գերուհին հիշեցի, էն որ ասում ա спасибо я постою. . Կատակը մի կողմ, բայց էդ մարդիկ շատ ավելի ուժեղ կթվան ու շատ ավելի կհարգվեն, եթե դատավորի մտնելով կանգնեն ու հետո էլ նստեն: Կարճ ասած իրենց նենց պահեն, որ դատավորը չկարենա чепе գտնի իրանց վրա: Ու էդ ժամանակ տեսնենք, ոնց են կարում նիստը հետաձգեն?


դե էդ նույն հաջողությամբ ապացուցի քո տեսակետը ու նույն հաջողությամբ էլ հերքի նրանց ասածը և ինչու՞ ես կարծում որ քաղաքականության մեջ պիտի գործի Մաթեմատիկայի օրենքները, իսկ միգուցե ֆիզիկայի օրենքները պիտի գործեն, կամ միգուցե փիլիսոփայության, հասարակագիտության … սխալ կլիներ չէ՞ եթե ես փորձեի մաթեմատիկայի խնդիր լուծել հասարակագիտության կանոններով ու հետո էլ բողոքեի թե "բա էս ինչի՞ չի ստացվում"… բայց ամենահավանական տարբերակը էն է որ դու ուղղակի հիմնավորումներ չունես… ՕՔ՞

ումն է երեխայությունը, նրանցը որ չեն կանգնում կամ նստու՞մ, թե Մացոյինը որ մարդկանց նստած է տեսնում դատը չի կարողանում վարել, ի՞նչն է նրան խանգարում դատը վարել… ինչի՞, առանց նրանց Մացոն պրոբլեմ չունի դատը վարելու (շուտով օրենք կընդունեն, ընթացքի մեջ է), իսկ որ նստած են կամ կանգնած են լինում, դա դատավարությունը անհնա՞ր է դարձնում… մաթեմատիկայից ուժեղ տղա ես ու տրամաբանությունդ պիտի տեղը լինի ու մի բան էլ ավել, մի հատ ասա տեսնեմ սա տրամաբանական է՞… սրան ասում են Բ.Տ.

----------


## Աթեիստ

> էն ժամանակ զոհեր եղել են: Ուղղակի զոհերը իրենց տանն են եղել, երբ վիրավորանքից ու հիասթափությունից տասնյակ մարդիկ, եթե ինֆարկտ չէ, գոնե շաքարախտ են ստացել:


Եթե ըստ քեզ այն ժամանակ այդքան մարդ մահացել է"վիրավորանքից ու հիասթափությունից", պատկերացրու քանիսն է ինֆարկտ ստացել տեսնելով ինչպես են կողքի կանգնածին սպանում մարտի 1-ին, լսելով, որ զորքը կրակում է ժողովրդի ուղղությամբ։

----------


## Արիացի

> Եթե ըստ քեզ այն ժամանակ այդքան մարդ մահացել է"վիրավորանքից ու հիասթափությունից", պատկերացրու քանիսն է ինֆարկտ ստացել տեսնելով ինչպես են կողքի կանգնածին սպանում մարտի 1-ին, լսելով, որ զորքը կրակում է ժողովրդի ուղղությամբ։


Բարեկամս, զոհերը պարտադիր չի մահացած մարդիկ լինեն: Համենայն դեպս հայոց լեզուն էդքանը չի ապահովում  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բարեկամս, զոհերը պարտադիր չի մահացած մարդիկ լինեն: Համենայն դեպս հայոց լեզուն էդքանը չի ապահովում


Դու էլ մահացածների փոխարեն զոհերին հաշվի, բայց համեմատի էն ժամանակվա ինֆարկտի գործոններն ու 2008-ինը։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եղբայր, խնդիրը էն ա, որ մարդ պտի իմանա թե ինչի համար ա պայքարում ու ժամանակին գիտակցի, թե իր պայքարը ինչ հետևանքներ կարող ա ունենալ: Ու ամենակարևորը, մարդ պտի հասկանա, երբ պետք ա կանգ առնել: Օրինակի վրա ասեմ: Նայի 96-ին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը գլխավորեց մի հզոր շարժում, որը իրոք համազգային էր: Ունենալով ժողովրդի 90% աջակցությունը, նա այնուամենայնիվ որոշ ժամանակ հետո կանգ առավ: Կանգ առավ, որովհետև չէր ուզում, որ մարտի 1 լինի: Որովհետև, նա հասկացավ, որ ինքը պայքարում է ժողովրդի բարօրության համար, ոչ թե աթոռի: Ու երբ հասկացավ, որ իրա պայքարի ընթացքում, կարող ա գոնե մի քաղաքացի մահանալ, նա կանգ առավ: Շատերը էսօր մեղադրում են Վազգենին թուլության մեջ: Բայց ցանկացած մարդ, որ մի քիչ երկար մտածի, կհասկանա, որ ինքը ճիշտ արեց: Որովհետև եթե շարունակեր, անպայման զոհեր կլինեին, իսկ ինքը դրա համար չէր պայքարում: Արդյունքում Վազգենը կանգ առավ, բայց վարչակազմն էլ քանի որ արդեն փտել էր, ընդամենը 2 տարի հետո կամավոր հեռացավ: Ու դա կարելի է համոզվածությամբ ասել, որ Վազգենի շարժման արդյունքն էր: Նա կարողացավ առանց զոհերի հասնել արդյունքի:


Նախ, իննսուն տոկոսը խիստ չափազանցված է: Իրականում, նա կանգ չառավ: Նա գնաց այնքան, ինչքան կարող էր: Ներխուժեցին Աժ և ծեծի ենթարկեցին երկրիդ երկրորդ պաշտոնյային, որն ի համեմատ մկի ահագին կարգին մարդ էր: Որևէ ցուցարարի վրա հրազեն չի կիրառվել: Այդքանը քեզ հերիք չի՞ երկու դեպքերը չհամեմատելու համար: :Smile: 



> Ճիշտ ես, մեր հասարակության 90%-ը դեմ է, ներկա իշխանություններին, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ բնակչության 90%-ը դեմ է նաև այդ շարժմանը: Ու հետևաբար պայքարն էլ բնական չի:


Բերածդ թվերը իրականությանը չեն համապատասխանում, անգամ եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ խայտառակ խախտումներ չեն եղել:

----------


## Nareco

> Ես պահը լավ ասիր, ինձ էլ ա շատ հետաքրքիր


 Կենցաղային եք ամեն ինչին մոտենում, իսկ դուք ինչ եք արել, նրանց սպանությունների բացահայտման համար, ներկայիս իշխանությունները շուրջ մեկ տարվա ընթացքում ՈՉԻՆՉ, բացի իրենց հետքերը լվալուց ու գործը խճճելուց ոչինչ չեն արել:  Լավ, բա դուք ինչ եք արել, թե էլ հակափաստարկներ չկան արդեն գերեզմաններին ներկա-բացակայի ցուցակն եք քննարկում: 
  Ես ուրիշ բան չէի էլ սպասում: Էն օրը ցեղասպանության հետ զուգահեռներ տարան, էսօր էլ մարտիմեկյան զոհերի գերեզմանների: Ձեռագիրն ու մտածելակերպը նույնն է:  Անիմաստ է, անիմաստ... ասես, չասես միևնույնն է, եթե մարդ ներքուստ տրամադրված է չընդունելու, չի ընդունի:

----------


## Արիացի

> դե էդ նույն հաջողությամբ ապացուցի քո տեսակետը ու նույն հաջողությամբ էլ հերքի նրանց ասածը և ինչու՞ ես կարծում որ քաղաքականության մեջ պիտի գործի Մաթեմատիկայի օրենքները, իսկ միգուցե ֆիզիկայի օրենքները պիտի գործեն, կամ միգուցե փիլիսոփայության, հասարակագիտության … սխալ կլիներ չէ՞ եթե ես փորձեի մաթեմատիկայի խնդիր լուծել հասարակագիտության կանոններով ու հետո էլ բողոքեի թե "բա էս ինչի՞ չի ստացվում"… բայց ամենահավանական տարբերակը էն է որ դու ուղղակի հիմնավորումներ չունես… ՕՔ՞


Չէ ես չեմ ուզում, որ քաղաքականության մեջ մաթեմի օրենքները գործեն: Մաթեմատիկոսները մեղք են: Գոնե թողնենք էդ մարդիկ իրենց գործով զբաղվեն  :Smile: 




> ումն է երեխայությունը, նրանցը որ չեն կանգնում կամ նստու՞մ, թե Մացոյինը որ մարդկանց նստած է տեսնում դատը չի կարողանում վարել, ի՞նչն է նրան խանգարում դատը վարել… ինչի՞, առանց նրանց Մացոն պրոբլեմ չունի դատը վարելու (շուտով օրենք կընդունեն, ընթացքի մեջ է), իսկ որ նստած են կամ կանգնած են լինում, դա դատավարությունը անհնա՞ր է դարձնում… մաթեմատիկայից ուժեղ տղա ես ու տրամաբանությունդ պիտի տեղը լինի ու մի բան էլ ավել, մի հատ ասա տեսնեմ սա տրամաբանական է՞… սրան ասում են Բ.Տ.


Ախր գիտե՞ս ինչի վրա եմ զարմանում: Ախր դուք էլ գիտեք, որ դա երեխայություն ա, բայց չգիտեմ խի չեք ուզում դրա մասին ասեք:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ախր դուք էլ գիտեք, որ դա երեխայություն ա, բայց չգիտեմ խի չեք ուզում դրա մասին ասեք:


Ուժեղ տրամաբանություն է, եթե մեծերը սկսում են "երեխայություն անել", նրանց վրա պետք է ոստիկաններին "քսի տալ"։

----------


## Արիացի

> Կենցաղային եք ամեն ինչին մոտենում, իսկ դուք ինչ եք արել, նրանց սպանությունների բացահայտման համար, ներկայիս իշխանությունները շուրջ մեկ տարվա ընթացքում ՈՉԻՆՉ, բացի իրենց հետքերը լվալուց ու գործը խճճելուց ոչինչ չեն արել:  Լավ, բա դուք ինչ եք արել, թե էլ հակափաստարկներ չկան արդեն գերեզմաններին ներկա-բացակայի ցուցակն եք քննարկում: 
>   Ես ուրիշ բան չէի էլ սպասում: Էն օրը ցեղասպանության հետ զուգահեռներ տարան, էսօր էլ մարտիմեկյան զոհերի գերեզմանների: Ձեռագիրն ու մտածելակերպը նույնն է:  Անիմաստ է, անիմաստ... ասես, չասես միևնույնն է, եթե մարդ ներքուստ տրամադրված է չընդունելու, չի ընդունի:


Ընկեր, ես էդ լիազորությունները չունեմ, որ ինչ-որ բան բացահայտեմ: Դրա համար գործում են համապատասխան կառույցներ  :Wink: 
Եղեռնի հետ զուգահեռներ տանելը ես մեղմ ասած անհամեստություն եմ համարում:
Էդ վերջին գրած նախադասությունդ քեզ էլ չէր խանգարի կարդալ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ուժեղ տրամաբանություն է, եթե մեծերը սկսում են "երեխայություն անել", նրանց վրա պետք է ոստիկաններին "քսի տալ"։


Ընկեր ինչ մլիցայի մասին ես խոսում: Մլիցեքը ինչ կապ ունեն իմ ասածի հետ  :Shok:

----------


## Nareco

> Բարեկամս ես իմ ասելիքը մի ամբողջ օր ա շարադրում եմ ես թեմայում: Եթե կարծում ես, թե ես քո պատասխան գրառման մեջ ինչ-որ հիմնավորված բան եմ տեսել, ապա երևի սխալվում ես: Համենայն դեպս պարզ ա երկու բան իմ համար: Վազգեն Մանուկյանի նման հավասարակշռված ու նվիրված գործիչ Հայաստանի երրորդ հանրապետությունը չի ունեցել: Եթե դու կարծում ես, որ 96-ին զոհեր չլինելը այն ժամանակվա իշխանությունների սթափ գործողությունների արդյունքն էր, ապա քեզ ասեմ, որ էն ժամանակ զոհեր եղել են: Ուղղակի զոհերը իրենց տանն են եղել, երբ վիրավորանքից ու հիասթափությունից տասնյակ մարդիկ, եթե ինֆարկտ չէ, գոնե շաքարախտ են ստացել: Ես համենայն դեպս մեկին անձամբ ճանաչում եմ, որ ինֆարկտ ա ստացել:


 Կոնկրետ այդ ո՞ր մասն եմ անհիմն գրել, իմ արիացի բարեկամ ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ: Մենակ առանց դեմագոգիական տարրերի:  Անհեթեթություններ եք գրում: 
Հ.գ.  Իմ կողմից 4 փորացավով մարդ էլ ավելացրու ցուցակիդ, որպես 96-ի «զոհ»:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եղբայր, էդ 10 տարին լրիվ պայմանական է: Ինչ վերաբերում է, պայքարի բնական լինելուն, իմ համեստ կարծիքով դա շատ անբնական է, քանի որ բնական կլինի այն դեպքում երբ ամբողջ ժողովուրդը մի մարդու նման պայքարի, իսկ հիմա հաստատ տենց չի, համենայն դեպս բնակչության մեծամասնությունը այդ պայքարին չի մասնակցում գաղափարապես: Ճիշտ ես, մեր հասարակության 90%-ը դեմ է, ներկա իշխանություններին, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ բնակչության 90%-ը դեմ է նաև այդ շարժմանը: Ու հետևաբար պայքարն էլ բնական չի: 
> 
> Եթե երեխան ուզում է մեծանալ ու ախռաննիկ դառնալ, դրանում ոչ թե իշխանությունները այլ էդ երեխայի ծնողներն են մեղավոր


եթե 10%-ը էս տեսակ անկայունացնում է երկրի վիճակը ուրեմն կամ 10%-ը սխալ ես ասում կամ էլ էն 90%-ը յա շատ երջանիկ ու գոհ է վիճակից, յա էլ մեռած են…ուրիշ ոնց ես բացատրելու… ժողովրդի 10%-ի դեմ բանակ չեն հանում … եթե տենց լիներ մենք հիմա կայուն երկիր պիտի լինեինք…

մի հատ կարող ե՞ս բացատրել ով է շարժման դեմ և դա ի՞նչ է նշանակում…

երեխան դրսում ավիլի շատ է լինում քան տանը և դրսի ազդեցությունը ավելի մեծ է, մանավանդ որ օրինակները ավելի մատչելի ու ակնառու են

----------


## Մարկիզ

> մի վիրավորի արանց պատճառի.


brat_eu, կրկնում եմ, ես քո անձը չեմ վիրավորել: Եթե այնուամենայնիվ, գտնում ես, որ ես քեզ վիրավորանք եմ հասցրել, հենց հիմա մոդերատորին կխդրեմ հեռացնել գրառումս և ինձ պատժել: :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իսկ որ գրառումով եմ քո անձին ներկայացրել՞ հետաքրքիր է՞.


Չհասկացա… :Think:

----------


## Nareco

> Ընկեր, ես էդ լիազորությունները չունեմ, որ ինչ-որ բան բացահայտեմ: Դրա համար գործում են համապատասխան կառույցներ 
> Եղեռնի հետ զուգահեռներ տանելը ես մեղմ ասած անհամեստություն եմ համարում:
> Էդ վերջին գրած նախադասությունդ քեզ էլ չէր խանգարի կարդալ:


 Ես ամենևին էլ քեզ այդպիսի լիազորություններ չվերագրեցի: Իսկ քեզ համար միևնո՞ւյն է, որ համապատասխան կառույցները, որոնք գործում են  իմ, քո, մյուսների տված հարկերի շնորհիվ, ՈՒՂԻՂ ՄԵԿ տարի ոչ մի մարդասպանի չեն ձերբակալել: Միևնո՞ւյն է... 
 Ակնկալում եմ անկեղծ պատասխան:

----------


## Արիացի

> Կոնկրետ այդ ո՞ր մասն եմ անհիմն գրել, իմ արիացի բարեկամ ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ: Մենակ առանց դեմագոգիական տարրերի:  Անհեթեթություններ եք գրում: 
> Հ.գ.  Իմ կողմից 4 փորացավով մարդ էլ ավելացրու ցուցակիդ, որպես 96-ի «զոհ»:


Ընդհանրապես, Հայաստանում քիչ թե շատ խելամիտ ցանկացած մարդ էլ գիտի ով ա Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ու ովքեր են մնացածը: Էդ առումով հաստատ իմացած եղիր, Հայաստանի բնակչության մեծամասնությունից ավելին Մանուկյանին գոնե հարգում ա, որպես մարդ: 
Իսկ էդ փորացավով հիվանդների մասին մի գրի: Դա իմ համար վիրավորանք ա, որովհետև ես էդ դեպքերի հետ կապված տխուր հուշեր ունեմ:

----------


## Արիացի

> եթե 10%-ը էս տեսակ անկայունացնում է երկրի վիճակը ուրեմն կամ 10%-ը սխալ ես ասում կամ էլ էն 90%-ը յա շատ երջանիկ ու գոհ է վիճակից, յա էլ մեռած են…ուրիշ ոնց ես բացատրելու… ժողովրդի 10%-ի դեմ բանակ չեն հանում … եթե տենց լիներ մենք հիմա կայուն երկիր պիտի լինեինք…
> 
> մի հատ կարող ե՞ս բացատրել ով է շարժման դեմ և դա ի՞նչ է նշանակում…
> 
> երեխան դրսում ավիլի շատ է լինում քան տանը և դրսի ազդեցությունը ավելի մեծ է, մանավանդ որ օրինակները ավելի մատչելի ու ակնառու են


Չէ եղբայր: 10%-ի դեմ էլ են հանում: Որովհետև 10%-ը արդեն բավական է, հեղափոխություն անելու համար: Լենինը քեզ օրինակ (իհարկե Լենինին Լևոնի հետ համեմատել չի կարելի)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ ես չեմ ուզում, որ քաղաքականության մեջ մաթեմի օրենքները գործեն: Մաթեմատիկոսները մեղք են: Գոնե թողնենք էդ մարդիկ իրենց գործով զբաղվեն 
> 
> 
> Ախր գիտե՞ս ինչի վրա եմ զարմանում: Ախր դուք էլ գիտեք, որ դա երեխայություն ա, բայց չգիտեմ խի չեք ուզում դրա մասին ասեք:


երեխայություն չի, դա ամբողջ աշխարհում ընդունված բողոքի ձև է (Լարրի Ֆլինթ, կարող ես նրա մասին նյութեր հավաքել) 

Ախպեր ջան, բա էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում… ո՞նց ես ուզում քաղաքական բանավեճին մասնակցել

----------

Chuk (21.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> երեխայություն չի, դա ամբողջ աշխարհում ընդունված բողոքի ձև է (Լարրի Ֆլինթ, կարող ես նրա մասին նյութեր հավաքել) 
> 
> Ախպեր ջան, բա էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում… ո՞նց ես ուզում քաղաքական բանավեճին մասնակցել


Եթե աշխարհում ընդունված ձև է, էդ չի նշանակում որ երեխայություն չի  :Wink:  :
Բա հեն ա բանավիճում ենք էլի եղբայր: Տես արդեն ինչքան ենք գրել: Լավ էլ ստացվում ա  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ինչպիսի՞ մարդ լիներ։ Լևոնը ինչպիսի՞ մարդ է, որ *ձեռ չի տալիս*։ Ազգային Կոնգրեսում ծանոթներ չկա՞ն, թե ինչ։ Օրինակ կարծիք եմ լսել, թե Լևոնը եթե դառնա նախագահ, ապա նորից էլէկտրականություն չի լինի (իմա՝ ՀՀՇ–ն կծախի Վրաստանին),  էլի նաֆթի համար հերթ ենք կանգնելու, խանութները դատարկվելու են, արոտավայրերի խոտը պակասելու է, ու ոչխարները Լևոնին են հայհոյելու։ Բա որ ավելի՞ վատ լինի, ասենք  Լևոնը մեզ որպես ստրուկ վաճառի Աբխազիային։ Լրիվ հիմար նապաստակի պատմությունը կստացվի։… Այ սա նրանից է, որ շատ մարդիկ պետությանն ու նախագահին ամբողջությամբ վերաբերում են որպես «բարի լոտոյի», շատ մարդկանց թվում է, թե իրենք ընդհամենը ընտրում են (բայց իրականում էդ էլ չեն անում), իսկ ընտրյալները պիտի որոշեն իրենց՝ այդ մարդկանց ճակատագիրը։ Ու ընտրեցին, պրծա՛վ։ Էլ շանս չկա, մեկ էլ գուցե 5 տարի հետո։ Ու ոչ մեկ չի կարող էլ բան անել, լոտո է, առել ես, ջնջել ես, կամ շահել է, կամ՝ չի շահել։ Ուրեմն Ազգային Կոնգրեսը Ձեզ տալիս է շանս՝ դառնալ երկրի տերը և ինքնուրույն որոշել սեփական ճակատագիրը։ Տալիս է շանս՝ ցանկացած ժամանակ նախագահին ու իշխանություններին փոխելու ճանապարհ բացելու համար։ Բաց մի թողեք ձեր շանսը, այն կարող է վերջինը լինել, համենայն դեպս ձեր կյանքում։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Փաստորեն ըստ ձեզ Սերժ Սարգսյանը այնպիսի մարդ է, որ գոնե վիճակը չի վատացնում, այսինքն ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ վատ չէ, ինչքան կարող է թվալ։ Նման է, որ դուք կամ պարզապես տեղյակ չեք այդ ամեն ինչից, կամ էլ՝ «մեզ այստե՜ղ էլ վատ չեն կերակրում»։





> Նախ, ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչով ես բացատրում, որ իշխանափոխության դեպքում ամեն ինչ ավելի վատ է լինելու: Բացատրիր, խնդրում եմ ինչու ես այդքան համոզված: Մենակ չասես ունեցվածքի վերաբաժանում և այլն, պատերազմ- բան: Դրանք մի քիչ ֆանտաստիկ են հնչում: Անգամ պատերազմի հնարավորության դեպքում ժողովրդավարական, արդար երկիրդ ավելի պաշտպանունակ կլինի, քան ներկայումս: Որովհետև բազմաթիվ հերոսներ, ազատամարտիկներ, նախկին ծառայողներ տեսել են, թե ինչ գնահատական են ստանում այն մարդիկ այս իշխանությունների կողմից, ովքեր պատերազմի կամ ծառայության ժամանակ ոչինչ չեն խնայել: 
> Ուրեմն՝ ինչու՞ պետք է առավել վատ լինի: Մկից, դոդից, լֆիկից, նեմեցից ու նրանց հետևանքներից առավել վատ ինչը՞ կարող է լինել: Այսպիսի վիճակ մեր երկրում իր ողջ պատմության ընթացքում երբևէ չի եղել: Միշտ էլ արժանին գնահատվել է: Իսկ հիմա արդեն շուրջ տաս տարի է՝ անբարոյականը, տուպոյը, անսկազբունքայինն իշխում է արժանիների վրա, հալածում է, թալանում է, սպանում է՝ անցնելով բոլոր բարոյական նորմերի սահմանները, առանց ամոթի, առանց դիմադրության: Հա, Լևոնի ժամանակ եղել են բազմաթիվ սխալներ, Լևոնի ժամանակ նախարարները լավ էին ապրում, առանձնատներ էին կառուցում, թալան կար, սեփականաշնորհումը կատարվեց շատ ապաշնորհ ձևով: Քիչ թե շատ լավ բաների մասին չեմ ասում: Բայց այդ ամենն այսպիսի մասշտաբներ չի ունեցել: Հիշիր կամ հարցրու, կտեսնես, որ հանցագործությունների քանակը անհամեմատելի է այն ժամանակ և հիմա, կտեսնես, որ երկիրը գրեթե զարգացում չի ապրել: Զարգացում չհամարես այն, որ հիմա լույս ունենք, գազ ունենք և այլն: Դա ամեն դեպքում լինելու էր անկախ նրանից ով կլիներ երկրի նախագահը:
> 
> Եվ դադարեք ընդդիմադիր հայացքներ ունեցող քաղաքացիներին անվանել «լևոնական»: Իսկ ում՞ որ ընդհանրապես քաղաքական հայացքներ չունի ի՞նչ անվանենք: «Անուղղակի- սերժա՞նտ»:
> 
> Վերջիվերջո, դուք այդպես էլ չեք հասկանում, որ խնդիրն այն չէ, որ Լևոնը գա իշխանության: Այլ այն է, որ եթե դու, ես, էն մեկը, մյուսը, ողջ ժողովուրդը կարողանա ընտրել իրեն ձեռնտու, առավել արժանի, առավել կարող իշխանություն, որը կմտածի երկրի ու իր ազգի մասին: Դա կլինի ՀՀՇ-Ն, պպգ-ն կամ ՀՀԿ-ն թե դաշնակները, արդեն այնքան էլ էական չի: Արդար ընտրություն է պետք, հասկացեք: Արագածի շուրջը միասնության շուրջպարով հարցերը չեն լուծվի:


Ընդհանուր պատասխանեմ:
Իմ կարծիքով ստեղ միայն ու միայն անձերի խնդիր է, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Ժամանակին եթե Լեւոնը մտածում էր իր հայրենիքի ապագայի մասին ու տենց վեհ գաղափարներով էր առաջնորդվու, թող մինչեւ վերջ կանգներ իրա ժողովրդի գլխին ու էն ժամանակ հիմնավորեր իրա յուրաքանչյուր քայլը, ոնց որ հիմա է անում: Թող վերջին վախկոտի նման Վազգեն Սարգսյանից շուգատ չլիներ ու թող արդար ընտրված մարդուն զիջեր իրա պաշտոնը: Դեմոկրատիա ա քարոզում, երբ ինքն ա եղել ժողովրդի իրավունքները առաջինը ոտնահարողը: Ըստ իս ինքը բարոյական իրավունք չունի մեր երկիրը գլխավորելու, ինչպես չունի Սերժը եւ այլն: Եթե էտքան երկրի մասին մտածում եք ու գտնում եք, որ անձերով չի պայմանավորված, ինչու ասենք ավելի շուտ չէիք պայքարի ելնում, ինչու՞ էիք այսքան ժամանակ սպասում: 



> Եվ դադարեք ընդդիմադիր հայացքներ ունեցող քաղաքացիներին անվանել «լևոնական»: Իսկ ում՞ որ ընդհանրապես քաղաքական հայացքներ չունի ի՞նչ անվանենք: «Անուղղակի- սերժա՞նտ»:


Ես էլ ընդդիմադիր հայացքներ ունեմ, բայց ես լեւոնական չեմ:

----------

Արիացի (20.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ես էլ ընդդիմադիր հայացքներ ունեմ, բայց ես լեւոնական չեմ:


Ընդհանրապես, երկրի ցանկացած բնակիչ էլ պետք ա իրա բնույթով ընդդիմադիր լինի, որ երկիրը առաջ գնա  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Ընդհանրապես, Հայաստանում քիչ թե շատ խելամիտ ցանկացած մարդ էլ գիտի ով ա Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ու ովքեր են մնացածը: Էդ առումով հաստատ իմացած եղիր, Հայաստանի բնակչության մեծամասնությունից ավելին Մանուկյանին գոնե հարգում ա, որպես մարդ:* 
> Իսկ էդ փորացավով հիվանդների մասին մի գրի: Դա իմ համար վիրավորանք ա, որովհետև ես էդ դեպքերի հետ կապված տխուր հուշեր ունեմ:


դրա համար էլ 1% ձայն ստացավ ու ոչ էլ բողոքեց… վատ հարգանք չի

----------


## Nareco

> Ընդհանրապես, Հայաստանում քիչ թե շատ խելամիտ ցանկացած մարդ էլ գիտի ով ա Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ու ովքեր են մնացածը: Էդ առումով հաստատ իմացած եղիր, Հայաստանի բնակչության մեծամասնությունից ավելին Մանուկյանին գոնե հարգում ա, որպես մարդ: 
> Իսկ էդ փորացավով հիվանդների մասին մի գրի: Դա իմ համար վիրավորանք ա, որովհետև ես էդ դեպքերի հետ կապված տխուր հուշեր ունեմ:


Կամաց կամաց թեմայից շեղվում ենք... 
Եթե ՎՄ-ն այդքան հարգված և այլն և այլն քաղաքական գործիչ է և հասարակության կողմից այդքան պահանջված անհատ, ու՞ր է նա, ինչո՞ւ է թողել իրեն այդքան հարգող ու սիրող ժողովրդին անտեր ու անտիրական, ինչո՞ւ համապատասխան քայլեր ու միջոցներ չի ձեռնարկում, որպես ընդդիմության այդքան հարգված առաջնորդ, ինչո՞ւ համապատասխան քայլերի չի դիմում ներկա ընդդիմադիր դաշտը մոբիլիզացնելու ու մեզ ձեր ասած_«լևոնիզմից»_ ազատելու համար, ինչո՞ւ նա երկրորդ անգամ անընդմեջ տեր չի կանգնում իր քվեներին, ինչո՞ւ ոչ մի անգամ հրապարակավ չի պարսավում համապատասխան կառույցներին, որ չեն կարողանում մեկ տարվա մեջ բացահայտել այդ սպանությունները: Ինչո՞ւ....  ասե՞մ... որովհետև ինքը «էտքան չկա, սպառվել ա....»
 Իսկ միակ զտված, անաղարտ ընդդիմությունը դա ՀԱԿ-ն է:

----------

murmushka (21.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> դրա համար էլ 1% ձայն ստացավ ու ոչ էլ բողոքեց… վատ հարգանք չի


1% ձայնը քաղաքական բնույթ է ընդհանրապես կրում: Շատ մարդիկ հարգում են, բայց ձայն չեն տալիս: Դրանք լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են: Համենայն դեպս մեր քաղաքում ես մարդ չգիտեմ, որ իրան չհարգի:

----------


## Nareco

> Ընդհանրապես, Հայաստանում քիչ թե շատ խելամիտ ցանկացած մարդ էլ գիտի ով ա Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ու ովքեր են մնացածը: Էդ առումով հաստատ իմացած եղիր, Հայաստանի բնակչության մեծամասնությունից ավելին Մանուկյանին գոնե հարգում ա, որպես մարդ: 
> Իսկ էդ փորացավով հիվանդների մասին մի գրի: Դա իմ համար վիրավորանք ա, որովհետև ես էդ դեպքերի հետ կապված տխուր հուշեր ունեմ:


Կամաց կամաց թեմայից շեղվում ենք... 
Եթե ՎՄ-ն այդքան հարգված և այլն և այլն քաղաքական գործիչ է և հասարակության կողմից այդքան պահանջված անհատ, ու՞ր է նա, ինչո՞ւ է թողել իրեն այդքան հարգող ու սիրող ժողովրդին անտեր ու անտիրական, ինչո՞ւ համապատասխան քայլեր ու միջոցներ չի ձեռնարկում, որպես ընդդիմության այդքան հարգված առաջնորդ, ինչո՞ւ համապատասխան քայլերի չի դիմում ներկա ընդդիմադիր դաշտը մոբիլիզացնելու ու մեզ ձեր ասած_«լևոնիզմից»_ ազատելու համար, ինչո՞ւ նա երկրորդ անգամ անընդմեջ տեր չի կանգնում իր քվեներին, ինչո՞ւ ոչ մի անգամ հրապարակավ չի պարսավում համապատասխան կառույցներին, որ չեն կարողանում մեկ տարվա մեջ բացահայտել այդ սպանությունները: Ինչո՞ւ....  ասե՞մ... որովհետև ինքը «էտքան չկա, սպառվել ա....»
 Իսկ միակ զտված, անաղարտ ընդդիմությունը դա ՀԱԿ-ն է: 
Հ.գ. Եկե'ք զերծ մնանք, «մի գրի վրես ազդումա» տեսակի գրառումներից, կարելի է ուղղակի չկարդալ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Կամաց կամաց թեմայից շեղվում ենք... 
> Եթե ՎՄ-ն այդքան հարգված և այլն և այլն քաղաքական գործիչ է և հասարակության կողմից այդքան պահանջված անհատ, ու՞ր է նա, ինչո՞ւ է թողել իրեն այդքան հարգող ու սիրող ժողովրդին անտեր ու անտիրական, ինչո՞ւ համապատասխան քայլեր ու միջոցներ չի ձեռնարկում, որպես ընդդիմության այդքան հարգված առաջնորդ, ինչո՞ւ համապատասխան քայլերի չի դիմում ներկա ընդդիմադիր դաշտը մոբիլիզացնելու ու մեզ ձեր ասած_«լևոնիզմից»_ ազատելու համար, ինչո՞ւ նա երկրորդ անգամ անընդմեջ տեր չի կանգնում իր քվեներին, ինչո՞ւ ոչ մի անգամ հրապարակավ չի պարսավում համապատասխան կառույցներին, որ չեն կարողանում մեկ տարվա մեջ բացահայտել այդ սպանությունները: Ինչո՞ւ....  ասե՞մ... որովհետև ինքը «էտքան չկա, սպառվել ա....»
>  Իսկ միակ զտված, անաղարտ ընդդիմությունը դա ՀԱԿ-ն է:


Չէ Մանուկյանը հարգված է, բայց հասարակության համար պահանջված չի: Էն մարդու ժամանակը վաղուց անցել է, ու ինքը էդքանը հասկանում ա:  :Smile:

----------

Nareco (21.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Չէ Մանուկյանը հարգված է, բայց հասարակության համար պահանջված չի: Էն մարդու ժամանակը վաղուց անցել է, ու ինքը էդքանը հասկանում ա:


 Ճիշտ ես ասում, «սռոկ գոդնստին» անցել է, որ ասում եմ սպառված է, նեղանում եք...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ընդհանուր պատասխանեմ:
> Իմ կարծիքով ստեղ միայն ու միայն անձերի խնդիր է, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Ժամանակին եթե Լեւոնը մտածում էր իր հայրենիքի ապագայի մասին ու տենց վեհ գաղափարներով էր առաջնորդվու, թող մինչեւ վերջ կանգներ իրա ժողովրդի գլխին ու էն ժամանակ հիմնավորեր իրա յուրաքանչյուր քայլը, ոնց որ հիմա է անում: Թող վերջին վախկոտի նման Վազգեն Սարգսյանից շուգատ չլիներ ու թող արդար ընտրված մարդուն զիջեր իրա պաշտոնը: Դեմոկրատիա ա քարոզում, երբ ինքն ա եղել ժողովրդի իրավունքները առաջինը ոտնահարողը: Ըստ իս ինքը բարոյական իրավունք չունի մեր երկիրը գլխավորելու, ինչպես չունի Սերժը եւ այլն: Եթե էտքան երկրի մասին մտածում եք ու գտնում եք, որ անձերով չի պայմանավորված, ինչու ասենք ավելի շուտ չէիք պայքարի ելնում, ինչու՞ էիք այսքան ժամանակ սպասում:


Կազմակերպված, ծրագրված պայքար չէր կարող այն ժամանակ լինել: Դա արդեն այլ թեմա է: Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը, իսկ մինչ այդ Կարեն Դեմիրճյանը չկարողացան:

Այդպես էլ չասացիր, թե ինչու ես համոզված, որ առավել վատ է լինելու: Անձի անբարոյական լինելը*/կոնկրետ այդ անձի հարցում ես քո հետ համաձայն չեմ*/ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ անպայման վատ է լինելու:



> Ես էլ ընդդիմադիր հայացքներ ունեմ, բայց ես լեւոնական չեմ:


Բա՞… «ումական» ես՞…

----------


## Արիացի

> Ճիշտ ես ասում, «սռոկ գոդնստին» անցել է, որ ասում եմ սպառված է, նեղանում եք...


Չենք նեղանում: Ուղղակի դա չի նշանակում, որ էդ մարդը անցյալում էլ բան չի արել: Էդ մարդը էս երկրի կայացման ու առաջխաղացման համար շատ ավելի շատ բան ա արել, քան բոլոր նախագահ ու վարչապետ միասին վերցրած

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չենք նեղանում: Ուղղակի դա չի նշանակում, որ էդ մարդը անցյալում էլ բան չի արել: Էդ մարդը էս երկրի կայացման ու առաջխաղացման համար շատ ավելի շատ բան ա արել, քան բոլոր նախագահ ու վարչապետ միասին վերցրած


 :Shok: 
Հատկապես՝ ինչ՞…

----------


## Nareco

> 1% ձայնը քաղաքական բնույթ է ընդհանրապես կրում: Շատ մարդիկ հարգում են, բայց ձայն չեն տալիս: Դրանք լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են: Համենայն դեպս մեր քաղաքում ես մարդ չգիտեմ, որ իրան չհարգի:


 Շատ հետաքրքիր մտքեր ես արտահայտում Արիացի եղբայր: Բա էդ հարգանքը, ոնց են արտահայտո՞ւմ, իրենց ննջասենյակներում Վազգենի պոստերնե՞րն են կախում, թե՞ դեկսթոփին ԱԺՄ-ի լոգոն են դնում: Էլ ինչ քաղաքական գործիչ, որ հարգում են բայց ձայն չեն տալիս, քանի՞ կոպեկի արժեք ունի այդ հարգանքը, եթե այդ քաղաքական գործչին դու *չես* վստահում քո երկրի ապագան, այն էլ այն պարագայում, երբ նա իր թեկնածությունը դրել է որպես նախագահի թեկնածու:

----------

Մարկիզ (21.02.2009), Քամի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Բա՞… «ումական» ես՞…


Դե ախպեր էս երկրում կան լևոնականներ, սերժականներ ու եհովականներ  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Հ. Գ. Էս կատակ էր մթնոլորտը հանգստացնելու համար  :Smile:  Պարտադիր չի պատասխանեք  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

> Հատկապես՝ ինչ՞…


Հատկապես էն, որ ինքը կռվի տարիներին եղել ա ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարը, էն պատերազմի ժամանակվա ամենապատասխանատու պաշտոնյան: Ու երբ Լևոնը վախից փախել էր Պարսկաստան ու էնտեղից չէր թողնում, որ ժողովուրդը հանգիստ գոնե կռվի, ինքն էր ժողովրդին քաջալերում ու առաջ մղում:

----------

Լուսաբեր (22.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ եղբայր: 10%-ի դեմ էլ են հանում: Որովհետև 10%-ը արդեն բավական է, հեղափոխություն անելու համար: Լենինը քեզ օրինակ (իհարկե Լենինին Լևոնի հետ համեմատել չի կարելի)


Ապեր արի Ռուսական հեղափոխությունը մի կողմ թողնենք… այն եղել է նախ, փետրվարին բուրժուա-դեմոկրատական և ապա Նոյեմբերին եղել է *հեղաշևջում*: Այստեղ 10% պետք չի 0.1%-ն էլ ծով է… ընդամենը 1 կրակոցով…

ուրեմն էն 90% մեռած են, որ 10%-ին չեն կարողանում սսկացնել… եթե շարժումը անհիմն է ու սխալ, ապա պիտի հանգեր մինչև հիմա, բայց իհարկե դու դա ոչ մի կերպ չես իմանա եթե հանրահավաք չգնաս, որովհետև մեր "պատասխանատու" հեռուստաընկերություններից ոչինչ չես իմանա… բայց միգուցե զգաս…

Մի խոսքով, ապեր, լրիվ քո գործն է թե դու սիտուացիային ինչպես ես նայում և ինչ քայլեր ես նախաձեռնում… մենք կարող ենք անվերջ վիճել, բայց մի բան հստակ է որ գոյություն ունի օբյեկտիվ իրականություն և միայն ժամանակը ցույց կտա թե ժողովուրդը որտեղ է… միայն մի բան եմ խնդրում, չասես որ Մարտի 1-ը դա 10%-ի գործ էր…

----------


## Nareco

> Հատկապես էն, որ ինքը կռվի տարիներին եղել ա ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարը, էն պատերազմի ժամանակվա ամենապատասխանատու պաշտոնյան: Ու երբ Լևոնը վախից փախել էր Պարսկաստան ու էնտեղից չէր թողնում, որ ժողովուրդը հանգիստ գոնե կռվի, ինքն էր ժողովրդին քաջալերում ու առաջ մղում:


 Հա, հա էն ինքն էր, որ ձին նստել, գոռում էր. 
-Ի զե~ն քաջերս:  Օ~օ~ն.  :Smile: 

 Լևոնը ԻԻՀ էր գնացել, Մեղրիի միջանցքի հարցը կարգավորելու համար, որ մենք, դուք, լրիվ սովից չմեռնենք: Ու գոնե մեկ միջանցք ունենանք: Չի գնահատվում էլի:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ապեր արի Ռուսական հեղափոխությունը մի կողմ թողնենք… այն եղել է նախ, փետրվարին բուրժուա-դեմոկրատական և ապա Նոյեմբերին եղել է *հեղաշևջում*: Այստեղ 10% պետք չի 0.1%-ն էլ ծով է… ընդամենը 1 կրակոցով…
> 
> ուրեմն էն 90% մեռած են, որ 10%-ին չեն կարողանում սսկացնել… եթե շարժումը անհիմն է ու սխալ, ապա պիտի հանգեր մինչև հիմա, բայց իհարկե դու դա ոչ մի կերպ չես իմանա եթե հանրահավաք չգնաս, որովհետև մեր "պատասխանատու" հեռուստաընկերություններից ոչինչ չես իմանա… բայց միգուցե զգաս…
> 
> Մի խոսքով, ապեր, լրիվ քո գործն է թե դու սիտուացիային ինչպես ես նայում և ինչ քայլեր ես նախաձեռնում… մենք կարող ենք անվերջ վիճել, բայց մի բան հստակ է որ գոյություն ունի օբյեկտիվ իրականություն և միայն ժամանակը ցույց կտա թե ժողովուրդը որտեղ է… միայն մի բան եմ խնդրում, չասես որ Մարտի 1-ը դա 10%-ի գործ էր…


Բայց հիմա, էս ինֆորմացիոն տեխնոլոգիաների դարում հեղափոխություն կարելի ա մի հոգով էլ անել՝ ինտերնետով  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ես հետևում եմ էս երկրում ընթացող գործընթացներին ու ինֆորմացիան չեմ քաղում միայն իշխանամետ լրատվական աղբյուրներից: Փառք աստծո, ինտերնետում ընդդիմադիր լուրերն էլ պակաս չեն: Ուղղակի պետք ա երկու կողմին էլ լսել, որ կարողանաս քիչ թե շատ իրականությանը մոտ լինես:
Ես չենք վիճում, բարեկամս, մենք ուղղակի զրուցում ենք, ու ասեմ քեզ, իմ կարծիքով լավ էլ զրույց է ծավալվում  :Wink:

----------


## Old

Բոլորս էլ եկել ենք այն եզրահանգման, որ այս անօրինական երկիրը այլևս անտանելի է դարձել: 
Կուզենայի առաջարկել գնալ «վաբանկի»: Իմ հասակակիցները և տարիքով ավելի մեծերը լավ կհիշեն 88-91 թվականները: Ամբողջ ազգով ելանք ոտքի, պայքարի բոլոր հնարավոր ու խելամիտ տարբերակները օգտագործելով: Ըստ իս ամենաարդյունավետը եղավ համազգային գործադուլը ու դասադուլը, երբ սկսած դպրոցականներից մինչև հացթուխ ու առևտրական գոռում էինք գործադուլ, դասադուլ... Հետևանքը եղավ այն, որ քանդվեց մի ամբողջ համակարգ, Հայ կոմկուս, որը ենթարկվում էր ԽՍՀՄ գերագույն խորհուրդին: Ինքնստինքյան տապալվեց իշխանական մի համակարգ, որի հզորության համեմատ ՍՍ, ՌՔ, ՏՏ, ԼԼ ները մանկապարտեզի երեխաններ են : Հաջորդ քայլը եղավ Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի փայլուն հաղթանակը, ձայների 100% ընտրվելը .. և այլն: Չէ , ստեցի , մի հոգի դեմ էր, Պ. Հայրիկյանը  :Smile: 
Հ*իմա, կխնդրեի ՀԱԿ-ին առավել մերձեցվածներին փոխանցել, թող կազմակերպեն նմանատիպ ակցիա :*
Կա 2 տարբերակ, կամ կստացվի, կամ ոչ: *2 դեպքում էլ շահում ենք.*
1.	Առաջին դեպքում, այսինքն ստացվելու դեպքում, դղրդոցով քանդվում է ներկայիս իշխ. Համակարգը և վերջապես հասնում ենք մեր գերագույն նպատակին:
2.	Երկրորդ դեպքում մի քիչ պակաս դղրդոցով քանդվում է  ՀԱԿը, քանզի պարզվում է, որ իրականում ամբողջ ազգը, կամ գոնէ ինչպես իրենք են սիրում ասել, գերակշռող մեծամասնությունը չի իրենց կողքին:

Ի դեպ, շատ ավելի արդյունավետ ու անվտանգ տարբերակ է , քան հանրահավաքները : Ոչ սադրիչները, ոչ սնայպերները չեն կարող վնասել: Զոհեր հաստատ չեն լինի, քաղբանտարկյալներ նույնպես: Վստահեցնում եմ նախագահը իր մերձավորներով հանդերձ չի կարող բանտարկել 2,5 միլլիոնից ավել մարդ:

Հ.Գ. անձամբ ես ՀԱԿվածեմ հավատալու 2 տարբերակին

----------


## Արիացի

> Հա, հա էն ինքն էր, որ ձին նստել, գոռում էր. 
> -Ի զե~ն քաջերս:  Օ~օ~ն. 
> 
>  Լևոնը ԻԻՀ էր գնացել, Մեղրիի միջանցքի հարցը կարգավորելու համար, որ մենք, դուք, լրիվ սովից չմեռնենք: Ու գոնե մեկ միջանցք ունենանք: Չի գնահատվում էլի:


Բա մենք ու՞ր էինք, որ ինքը գնացել էր Մեղրիի հարցը լուծելու: Երբ Մեղրիից էդ ապրանքը պտի գար ու հասներ Երևան, մենք Ղափանում իրոք սովից մեռնում էինք:

----------

Լուսաբեր (22.02.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հատկապես էն, որ ինքը կռվի տարիներին եղել ա ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարը, էն պատերազմի ժամանակվա ամենապատասխանատու պաշտոնյան: Ու երբ Լևոնը վախից փախել էր Պարսկաստան ու էնտեղից չէր թողնում, որ ժողովուրդը հանգիստ գոնե կռվի, ինքն էր ժողովրդին քաջալերում ու առաջ մղում:


Նա ողջ պատերազմի ժամանակ չի եղել նախարար: Իսկ Լևոնը Պարսկաստան չի փախել, էն էլ վախից: Ինֆորմացիադ իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում: Իհարկե, ես համաձայն եմ, որ նա այս երկրի անկախացման մեջ մեծ լումա ունի, իհարկե, եղել է վարչապետ, եղել է ՊՆ… Հետո՞:

Նորից սկսվեցին սուտ խոսակցություններն այն մասին, որ առաջին նախագահը պատերազմում հաղթանակի հասնելու մեջ լումա չունի, դաժե՝ ընդհակառակը… Այդ բոլոր խոսակցությունները հերքվել են այն ժամանակվա ԳՇՊ-ի կողմից, որն ամենավաստակավոր զինվորականն է այսօր: Լավ, համարենք Վազգեն Մանուկյանը պատերազմում հաղթել է… էլ ի՞նչ է արել: Համապատասխան թեմա կա, որտեղ անդրադարձ կա այս ամենին: Կարող ենք այնտեղ գրել, թե ով ինչ է արել… :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հատկապես էն, որ ինքը կռվի տարիներին եղել ա ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարը, էն պատերազմի ժամանակվա ամենապատասխանատու պաշտոնյան: Ու երբ Լևոնը վախից փախել էր Պարսկաստան ու էնտեղից չէր թողնում, որ ժողովուրդը հանգիստ գոնե կռվի, ինքն էր ժողովրդին քաջալերում ու առաջ մղում:


Կներես ապեր, բայց ամոթ չես անու՞մ էդպիսի բան ես ասում… ամեն եղած-չեղած հանցանքի համար Լևոնին եք մեղադրում, բայց երբ փառք-ու-պատիվ եք բաժանում նրան ոչինչ չի հասնում, դրանից բոլորին բաժին հասավ տեղի-անտեղի… դե որ հերոսներն էդքան շատ էին թող Լևոնին պատերազմի ժամանակ հանեին որ էսօր Բաքվում լինեինք

Աշխարհի բոլոր երկրներում բոլոր ժողովուրդները իրենց հիմնադիր, նամանավանդ պատերազմը հաղթած նախագահին հերոսացնում են, բացի մեզանից…

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Բա մենք ու՞ր էինք, որ ինքը գնացել էր Մեղրիի հարցը լուծելու: Երբ Մեղրիից էդ ապրանքը պտի գար ու հասներ Երևան, մենք Ղափանում իրոք սովից մեռնում էինք:


Արիացի ջան, ես այդ ժամանակ ավելի դաժան տեղ էի ապրում, որտեղ ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չէր գալիս: Սոված էինք, վրեքներս էլ օրը երեք հարյուր գրադի սնարյադ էր թափվում: Ղափանը գոնե Ղափան ա:

----------


## Արիացի

> Կներես ապեր, բայց ամոթ չես անու՞մ էդպիսի բան ես ասում… ամեն եղած-չեղած հանցանքի համար Լևոնին եք մեղադրում, բայց երբ փառք-ու-պատիվ եք բաժանում նրան ոչինչ չի հասնում, դրանից բոլորին բաժին հասավ տեղի-անտեղի… դե որ հերոսներն էդքան շատ էին թող Լևոնին պատերազմի ժամանակ հանեին որ էսօր Բաքվում լինեինք
> 
> Աշխարհի բոլոր երկրներում բոլոր ժողովուրդները իրենց հիմնադիր, նամանավանդ պատերազմը հաղթած նախագահին հերոսացնում են, բացի մեզանից…


Ասեմ, որ ես դա պնդում եմ շատ հավաստի աղբյուրներից: Ես նման անպատասխանատու արտահայտություն առանց հիմնավորման չէի ասի: Ուզում եք հավատեք ուզում եք ոչ: Դա ձեր որոշելու բանն ա: Ես էդքանից ավել չեմ կարող ասել:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան, ես այդ ժամանակ ավելի դաժան տեղ էի ապրում, որտեղ ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չէր գալիս: Սոված էինք, վրեքներս էլ օրը երեք հարյուր գրադի սնարյադ էր թափվում: Ղափանը գոնե Ղափան ա:


Փառք աստծո էդ օրերը անցել են Մարկիզ եղբայր: Տա աստված էլ տենց օրեր մեր ազգը չտեսնի:

----------

Լուսաբեր (22.02.2009), Մարկիզ (21.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Ասեմ, որ ես դա պնդում եմ շատ հավաստի աղբյուրներից: Ես նման անպատասխանատու արտահայտություն առանց հիմնավորման չէի ասի: Ուզում եք հավատեք ուզում եք ոչ: Դա ձեր որոշելու բանն ա: Ես էդքանից ավել չեմ կարող ասել:


Էլի սկսվեց:  :Smile:  Քեզ ոչ մեկ չի ստիպում ավելի համար: Ուղղակի ժամավաճառությամբ զբաղվելու ու բոլորիս գործից կտրելու փոխարեն, ձեռքի հետ աչքի անցկացրու Արցախյան հերոսների հուշերը, այդ ժամանակագրությունը ու ապատեղեկատվություն այդքան լուրջ դեմքով մի' տարածիր: Ու անիմաստ եկեք «պառվին սեր չբացատրենք»: Ով ոնց ուզում է թող ընդունի:

  Ժող, բայց թեման լրիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ասեմ, որ ես դա պնդում եմ շատ հավաստի աղբյուրներից: Ես նման անպատասխանատու արտահայտություն առանց հիմնավորման չէի ասի: Ուզում եք հավատեք ուզում եք ոչ: Դա ձեր որոշելու բանն ա: Ես էդքանից ավել չեմ կարող ասել:


եթե չես հիմնավորելու ուրեմն ընդհանրապես դրա մասին մի խոսիր… "էտի ինձի ընենց մարդ ա ասել որ վարյանտ չկա սուտ ըլնի" … քեզ ծանոթ են չէ՞ այս տողերը… շատ ենք լսել

եթե չես հիմնավորում ապա դրանք քո երևակայության արդունք են (կամ էլ ուղեղի լվացում է)

----------


## Արիացի

> Էլի սկսվեց:  Քեզ ոչ մեկ չի ստիպում ավելի համար: Ուղղակի ժամավաճառությամբ զբաղվելու ու բոլորիս գործից կտրելու փոխարեն, ձեռքի հետ աչքի անցկացրու Արցախյան հերոսների հուշերը, այդ ժամանակագրությունը ու ապատեղեկատվություն այդքան լուրջ դեմքով մի' տարածիր: Ու անիմաստ եկեք «պառվին սեր չբացատրենք»: Ով ոնց ուզում է թող ընդունի:
> 
>   Ժող, բայց թեման լրիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին է:


Եղբայր կներես, որ քեզ գործից կտրեցի: Բայց դե կարող ես չմտնել էս թեմա: Գոնե էս ֆորումում մարդու հիմնարար ազատությունները ապահովվում են ու բոլորը ազատ են իրենց գործողությունների մեջ, իհարկե կանոնադրության շրջանակներում:

Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ: Ես արցախյան շատ հերոսների հուշերը ոչ թե կարդացել, այլ անձամբ իրենց պատմածով լսել եմ:

----------

Լուսաբեր (22.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> եթե չես հիմնավորելու ուրեմն ընդհանրապես դրա մասին մի խոսիր… "էտի ինձի ընենց մարդ ա ասել որ վարյանտ չկա սուտ ըլնի" … քեզ ծանոթ են չէ՞ այս տողերը… շատ ենք լսել
> 
> եթե չես հիմնավորում ապա դրանք քո երևակայության արդունք են (կամ էլ ուղեղի լվացում է)


Լավ համարենք չեմ ասել:  :Wink:

----------


## murmushka

ուղղակի ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ բուն թեմայից շեղվում ենք, պարոնայք
այստեղ խոսում ենք Մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքի մասին, որը *ԿԱՅԱՆԱԼՈՒ Է*, անկախ ամեն ինչից

----------

Nareco (21.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Եղբայր կներես, որ քեզ գործից կտրեցի: Բայց դե կարող ես չմտնել էս թեմա: Գոնե էս ֆորումում մարդու հիմնարար ազատությունները ապահովվում են ու բոլորը ազատ են իրենց գործողությունների մեջ, իհարկե կանոնադրության շրջանակներում:
> 
> Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ: Ես արցախյան շատ հերոսների հուշերը ոչ թե կարդացել, այլ անձամբ իրենց պատմածով լսել եմ:


Հարցը թեմա մտնել-չմտնելու մեջ չէ, այլ գրառումներիդ մեծ մասը, ու դրան վերաբերող պատասխանները այս թեմայի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն: Մի բուռ ազգ ենք, մենք էլ ենք լսել:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Կազմակերպված, ծրագրված պայքար չէր կարող այն ժամանակ լինել: Դա արդեն այլ թեմա է: Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը, իսկ մինչ այդ Կարեն Դեմիրճյանը չկարողացան:
> 
> Այդպես էլ չասացիր, թե ինչու ես համոզված, որ առավել վատ է լինելու: Անձի անբարոյական լինելը*/կոնկրետ այդ անձի հարցում ես քո հետ համաձայն չեմ*/ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ անպայման վատ է լինելու:



Համոզված չեմ, կարծում եմ: Ու ոչ մի տեղ էլ չեմ ասել, թե համոզված եմ, որ վատ է լինելու:



> Բա՞… «ումական» ես՞…


Յա սամ պօ սեբե:

----------

Արիացի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Հարցը թեմա մտնել-չմտնելու մեջ չէ, այլ գրառումներիդ մեծ մասը, ու դրան վերաբերող պատասխանները այս թեմայի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն: Մի բուռ ազգ ենք, մենք էլ ենք լսել:


Արդեն ասեցին, որ թեմայից շեղվում ենք ու ես էլ հասկացա էդքանը: 
Լավ քանի որ թեման մարտի 1-ի մասին է, եկեք խոսանք գարնան առաջին օրվա մասին :Smile:  : Ինչ ու ոնց ա լինելու էդ օրը:

----------


## Արիացի

Լավ ուրեմն մի լուրջ հարց: Շարժման մասնակիցներից ով, ոնց ա կարծում: Շարժման կողմնակիցների թիվը ՀՀ բնակչության ո՞ր մասն ա կազմում: Քանի՞ տոկոսն է ձեզ սատարում: Լավ կլիներ թեմայի հետ սենց մի հարցում էլ լիներ:

----------


## Nareco

> Լավ ուրեմն մի լուրջ հարց: Շարժման մասնակիցներից ով, ոնց ա կարծում: Շարժման կողմնակիցների թիվը ՀՀ բնակչության ո՞ր մասն ա կազմում: Քանի՞ տոկոսն է ձեզ սատարում: Լավ կլիներ թեմայի հետ սենց մի հարցում էլ լիներ:


 Մարդահամար չենք արել, մարտի մեկին արի դու քո աչքով համոզվի, թե ինչքան ենք կազմում:  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Old

Ժողովուրդ ջան, #613 գրառման մեջ հարց էի տվել, այդպես էլ դրական պատասխան չստացա: Իրոք, կուզեի իմանալ, միգուցե ես սխալ ինֆորմացիա ունեմ ու միայն հարևանիս ընտանիքն է անուշադրության մատնվել :
Հակառակ դեպքում հակված եմ մտածելու , որ զոհերի հիշատակը հարգելը սոսկ պատրվակ է հանրահավաք անելու:

----------


## Արիացի

> Մարդահամար չենք արել, մարտի մեկին արի դու քո աչքով համոզվի, թե ինչքան ենք կազմում:


Գիտեմ, որ չեք արել, ես ընդամենը ուզում էի ձեր պատկերացումները իմանալ թվաքանակի մասին: Ամեն դեպքում առաջարկդ հաշվի կառնեմ: Կփորձեմ գալ, բայց խոսք չեմ տալիս:

----------

Nareco (21.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, #613 գրառման մեջ հարց էի տվել, այդպես էլ դրական պատասխան չստացա: Իրոք, կուզեի իմանալ, միգուցե ես սխալ ինֆորմացիա ունեմ ու միայն հարևանիս ընտանիքն է անուշադրության մատնվել :
> Հակառակ դեպքում հակված եմ մտածելու , որ զոհերի հիշատակը հարգելը սոսկ պատրվակ է հանրահավաք անելու:


Ախպեր, ոնց ջոկի էդ հարցին պատասխան ու պատասխանող չկա: Երևի էդ պետք ա հենց զոհվածների ընտանիքներից հարցնել:

----------


## Nareco

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, #613 գրառման մեջ հարց էի տվել, այդպես էլ դրական պատասխան չստացա: Իրոք, կուզեի իմանալ, միգուցե ես սխալ ինֆորմացիա ունեմ ու միայն հարևանիս ընտանիքն է անուշադրության մատնվել :
> Հակառակ դեպքում հակված եմ մտածելու , որ զոհերի հիշատակը հարգելը սոսկ պատրվակ է հանրահավաք անելու:


 Այսինքն դու ի՞նչ պատասխան էիր սպասում: Որ մի փոքր ուշադիր կարդայիր պատասխան կճարեիր, նորից չեմ կրկնվելու:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Համոզված չեմ, կարծում եմ: Ու ոչ մի տեղ էլ չեմ ասել, թե համոզված եմ, որ վատ է լինելու:


Լավ, ներիր, եթե համոզված չես…
Իսկ ինչու՞ ես այդպես *կարծում*:



> Յա սամ պօ սեբե:


Իսկ ինչպես՞ ես արտահայտում քո քաղաքական դիրքորոշումը, հայացքները: Դե, ընտրություններ, միտինգներ/*ոչ* «լևոնական»/ և այլն… Ի՞նչ ես անում մեր երկրում ամեն քայլափոխի հանդիպող անարդարությունները /որոնք կան ու որքան հասակացա դու էլ չես ժխտում, որ կան/ վերացնելու համար կամ ինչ՞ ես պատրաստվում անել:  Թե՞ ուղղակի պասիվ «սամ պօ սեբե» ընդդիմադիր ես:

----------


## Old

> Ախպեր, ոնց ջոկի էդ հարցին պատասխան ու պատասխանող չկա: Երևի էդ պետք ա հենց զոհվածների ընտանիքներից հարցնել:


Ամբողջ հարցն էլ նրանումն է, որ զոհվածներից մեկի ընտանիքը իմ հարևան է, ու .. կարծում եմ պարզ է արդեն:

----------

Արիացի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ի՞նչ ես անում մեր երկրում ամեն քայլափոխի հանդիպող անարդարությունները /որոնք կան ու որքան հասակացա դու էլ չես ժխտում, որ կան/ վերացնելու համար կամ ինչ՞ ես պատրաստվում անել:


Էդ դուք ո՞նց եք քայլում, որ ամեն քայլափոխի անարդարության եք հանդիպում: Հա հասկացանք անարդարություն կա, բայց դե դա գոնե ամեն քայլափոխի չի ելի:

----------


## murmushka

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, #613 գրառման մեջ հարց էի տվել, այդպես էլ դրական պատասխան չստացա: Իրոք, կուզեի իմանալ, միգուցե ես սխալ ինֆորմացիա ունեմ ու միայն հարևանիս ընտանիքն է անուշադրության մատնվել :
> Հակառակ դեպքում հակված եմ մտածելու , որ զոհերի հիշատակը հարգելը սոսկ պատրվակ է հանրահավաք անելու:


ես կարող եմ պատասխանել, անձամբ եմզրուցել զոհվածներից մեկի ընտանիքի հետ, հենց մոր հետ /բնականաբար անունը տալ չեմ ուզում/ նա ինքն ակտիվ մասնակցում է ՀԱԿ կազմակերպած բոլոր միջոցառումներին, իրենք միշտ էլ գտնվում են ուշադրության կենտրոնում և վստահ եղեք, ոչինչ չի մոռացվում և ոչ ոք չի մոռացվում
իսկ մենք ամսի 1-ին հավաքվելու ենք ցույց տանք, որ այդ 10 մարդու կ յանքն իզուր չի գնացել, որ նրանց երազած երկրի ստեղծման համար կանգնած ենք մինչև ՎԵՐՋ, ու կպայքարենք որքան էլ որ պահանջվի ու կպայքարենք այն բոլորի դեմ, ովքեր խոչընդոտ կլիներ մեր երկրում ժողովրդավարություն հաստատելու գործում

----------

Nareco (21.02.2009), Մարկիզ (21.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Լավ, ներիր, եթե համոզված չես…
> Իսկ ինչու՞ ես այդպես *կարծում*:
> 
> Իսկ ինչպես՞ ես արտահայտում քո քաղաքական դիրքորոշումը, հայացքները: Դե, ընտրություններ, միտինգներ/*ոչ* «լևոնական»/ և այլն… Ի՞նչ ես անում մեր երկրում ամեն քայլափոխի հանդիպող անարդարությունները /որոնք կան ու որքան հասակացա դու էլ չես ժխտում, որ կան/ վերացնելու համար կամ ինչ՞ ես պատրաստվում անել:  Թե՞ ուղղակի պասիվ «սամ պօ սեբե» ընդդիմադիր ես:


Երկու հարցիդ պատասխանն էլ այս թեմայում կա :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ախպեր, ոնց ջոկի էդ հարցին պատասխան ու պատասխանող չկա: Երևի էդ պետք ա հենց զոհվածների ընտանիքներից հարցնել:


Իսկ դու բացի քո հարևանի տնից մնացած զոհված հայորդիների տուն կամ գերեզմաններ գնացել՞ ես, Old ջան:
Արիացի ջան, քեզ էլ է վերաբերվում հարցս:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Էդ դուք ո՞նց եք քայլում, որ ամեն քայլափոխի անարդարության եք հանդիպում: Հա հասկացանք անարդարություն կա, բայց դե դա գոնե ամեն քայլափոխի չի ելի:


Արիացի, դու ինձ ճիշտ չհասկացար: Նկատի չունեմ ամեն յոթանասուն սանտիմետրը մեկ անարդարության ենք հանդիպում:

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսկ դու բացի քո հարևանի տնից մնացած զոհված հայորդիների տուն կամ գերեզմաններ գնացել՞ ես, Old ջան:
> Արիացի ջան, քեզ էլ է վերաբերվում հարցս:


Չէ, եղբայր բոլորին չեմ գնացել: Մենակ երբ դպրոցական էի ու Կապանում էի ապրում, ամեն ապրիլի 24-ին գնում էի ու ծաղիկներ էի դնում եղեռնի ու արցախյան հերոսամարտի զոհերի հիշատակին: Իսկ հիմա Երևանում էլի ամեն ապրիլի 24-ին գնում եմ Ծիծեռնակաբերդ:

----------


## murmushka

> Էդ դուք ո՞նց եք քայլում, որ ամեն քայլափոխի անարդարության եք հանդիպում: Հա հասկացանք անարդարություն կա, բայց դե դա գոնե ամեն քայլափոխի չի ելի:


իրոք, երբ քայլում ես փակ աչքերով ու անդադար կրկնում, այն ինչ հենց անձամբ ինձ հետ չի կատարվել դեռ անարդարություն չի, ամեն քայլափոխի չէ, իսկ երբ տեսնում ես բաց աչքերով, որ մեկի կյանքի իրավունքն է ոտնահարված, մյուսի ազատ կարծիք արտահայտելու իրավունքը, էն մյուսի արժանապատվությունը, էն մեկինն էլ արդար դատավարությունում սեփական իրավունքները պահպանելու իրավունքը
հասկանում ես, որ ամեն քայլափոխի անարդարություն է, ու այդ ամենի դեմ պիտի պայքարես, եթե չես ուզում վաղը քո, հա հենց քո սեփական երեխային դպրոցից տանեն Վարդանանց տոնի երթին, հետո էլ միտինգի, իսկ հետո էլ օդնօկլասսնիկի սրճարանում պատահմամաբ սխալմամաբ սպանեն

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի, դու ինձ ճիշտ չհասկացար: Նկատի չունեմ ամեն յոթանասուն սանտիմետրը մեկ անարդարության ենք հանդիպում:


Դե դա ընդհանրապես անհասկանալի ա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չէ, եղբայր *բոլորին* չեմ գնացել: Մենակ երբ դպրոցական էի ու Կապանում էի ապրում, ամեն ապրիլի 24-ին գնում էի ու ծաղիկներ էի դնում եղեռնի ու արցախյան հերոսամարտի զոհերի հիշատակին: Իսկ հիմա Երևանում էլի ամեն ապրիլի 24-ին գնում եմ Ծիծեռնակաբերդ:


Այսինքն տաս զոհվածներից գոնե մեկի գերեզմանին այցելել ես՞:

----------


## Արիացի

> իրոք, երբ քայլում ես փակ աչքերով ու անդադար կրկնում, այն ինչ հենց անձամբ ինձ հետ չի կատարվել դեռ անարդարություն չի, ամեն քայլափոխի չէ, իսկ երբ տեսնում ես բաց աչքերով, որ մեկի կյանքի իրավունքն է ոտնահարված, մյուսի ազատ կարծիք արտահայտելու իրավունքը, էն մյուսի արժանապատվությունը, էն մեկինն էլ արդար դատավարությունում սեփական իրավունքները պահպանելու իրավունքը
> հասկանում ես, որ ամեն քայլափոխի անարդարություն է, ու այդ ամենի դեմ պիտի պայքարես, եթե չես ուզում վաղը քո, հա հենց քո սեփական երեխային դպրոցից տանեն Վարդանանց տոնի երթին, հետո էլ միտինգի, իսկ հետո էլ օդնօկլասսնիկի սրճարանում պատահմամաբ սխալմամաբ սպանեն


Լավ դե հիմա էլ Ամերիկայում մի մազախիստ աննորմալ մի ինստիտուտի ամբողջ կուրս ա սպանում, վերջում էլ իրան: Եթե անարդարություն չլինի, մարդու գոյության իմաստն էլ ա կորում: Լիակատար արդարություն եղել ա միայն մինչև հոմո սապիենսի ձևավորվելը, դրանից հետո ոչ մեկը չի տեսել էդ արդարություն կոչվածը:

----------


## Արիացի

> Այսինքն տաս զոհվածներից գոնե մեկի գերեզմանին այցելել ես՞:


Կներեք, եթե ինչ-որ մեկին վիրավորում եմ, բայց ես չեմ համարում, որ էդ 10 հոգին ինչ-որ վեհ գաղափարների ու ազգի փայլուն ապագայի համար են զոհվել:

----------


## Արիացի

Ամեն դեպքում հարցիս չպատասխանեցիք: Ըստ Ձեզ ձեր շարժմանը քանի տոկոսն է աջակցում: Լավ հարցս կոնկրետացնեմ: Ըստ Ձեզ բնակչության 10%-ը Ձեր կողմն է՞

----------


## murmushka

> Լավ դե հիմա էլ Ամերիկայում մի մազախիստ աննորմալ մի ինստիտուտի ամբողջ կուրս ա սպանում, վերջում էլ իրան: Եթե անարդարություն չլինի, մարդու գոյության իմաստն էլ ա կորում: Լիակատար արդարություն եղել ա միայն մինչև հոմո սապիենսի ձևավորվելը, դրանից հետո ոչ մեկը չի տեսել էդ արդարություն կոչվածը:


ես անձամբ էլ ոչինչ ավելացնելու բան չունեմ, եթե գտնում եք, որ սա բնականոն է ուրեմն արժանի եք նման վերաբերմունքի ուրեմն ձեզ համար ինչ տարբերություն մենք ինչի համար ենք պայքարում
սրանից վատ ձեզ համար չի լինելու
ես չեմ խոսում լիակատար արդարության մասին, խոսում եմ ՄԱՐԴՈՒ ՏԱՐՐԱԿԱՆ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԻ պահպանման մասին, իսկ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են , եթե սկսենք մտածել

----------


## murmushka

> Ամեն դեպքում հարցիս չպատասխանեցիք: Ըստ Ձեզ ձեր շարժմանը քանի տոկոսն է աջակցում: Լավ հարցս կոնկրետացնեմ: Ըստ Ձեզ բնակչության 10%-ը Ձեր կողմն է՞


կներեք , եթե ձեզ վիրավորում եմ, բայց համարում եմ, որ դուք չարժեք, որ որևէ մեկն  ժամանակ կորցնի ու պատասխանի ձեր հարցին
հուսով եմ չվիրավորվեցիք

----------

Chuk (21.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> ես անձամբ էլ ոչինչ ավելացնելու բան չունեմ, եթե գտնում եք, որ սա բնականոն է ուրեմն արժանի եք նման վերաբերմունքի ուրեմն ձեզ համար ինչ տարբերություն մենք ինչի համար ենք պայքարում
> սրանից վատ ձեզ համար չի լինելու
> ես չեմ խոսում լիակատար արդարության մասին, խոսում եմ ՄԱՐԴՈՒ ՏԱՐՐԱԿԱՆ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԻ պահպանման մասին, իսկ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են , եթե սկսենք մտածել


Եթե կոնկրետանանք ինձ վրա, ապա իմ ու իմ բոլոր հարազատ մարդկանց տարրական իրավունքները պահպանված են: Մի անգամ ուզում էին խախտել էս երկրից դուրս գալու իմ իրավունքը ու համապատասխան քայլեր ձեռնարկելուց հետո իմ այդ իրավունքը ես վերականգնեցի շատ կարճ ժամանակահատվածում: Նենց որ ամեն ինչ մի քիչ էլ մարդուց ա գալիս: Սա վերևները մի տեղ էլի գրել էի:

----------


## Արիացի

> կներեք , եթե ձեզ վիրավորում եմ, բայց համարում եմ, որ դուք չարժեք, որ որևէ մեկն  ժամանակ կորցնի ու պատասխանի ձեր հարցին
> հուսով եմ չվիրավորվեցիք


Բա խի՞ պատասխանեցիք: Մի քիչ պարադոկսալ բան ստացվեց:  :Think: 
Մի բան ա մարդուն անարժան համարել ու չխոսալ իրա հետ, մի այլ բան ա նրան տեղեկացնել այն մասին, որ ինքը անարժան է: Հուսով եմ տարբերությունը կհասկանաք:

----------

Lion (21.04.2009), Լուսաբեր (22.02.2009)

----------


## Old

> Իսկ դու բացի քո հարևանի տնից մնացած զոհված հայորդիների տուն կամ գերեզմաններ գնացել՞ ես, Old ջան:
> Արիացի ջան, քեզ էլ է վերաբերվում հարցս:


Ոչ մի, իսկ ինչի պիտի գնաի՞՞

----------

Արիացի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Old

> Այսինքն դու ի՞նչ պատասխան էիր սպասում: Որ մի փոքր ուշադիր կարդայիր պատասխան կճարեիր, նորից չեմ կրկնվելու:


Կարիք չկա կրկնվելու, նորից ուշադիր կարդացի ու դրական պատասխան չգտա: Նշանակում է երբևիցէ չեք՞ այցելել այդ մարդկանց գերեզմաններին հիշատակը հարգելու: Իսկ այ մարտի 1 ին, արդեն պիտի հարգեք, ընդ որում հենց այն վայրում պիտի հարգեք, որտեղ նրանք զոհվել են: 
Հիմա ինչ՞, եթե մի ազատամարտիկ զոհվել է մարտի դաշտում, որը հիմա ադրբեջանի տարածքում է, ելնենք ազգովի գնանք գրոհենք դիրքերի վրա, անունը դնենք եկել էինք մեր զոհված ազատամարտիկի հիշատակը հարգելու ՞՞՞:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Կներեք, եթե ինչ-որ մեկին վիրավորում եմ, բայց ես չեմ համարում, որ էդ 10 հոգին ինչ-որ վեհ գաղափարների ու ազգի փայլուն ապագայի համար են զոհվել:


Կապ չունի, թե դու ի՞նչ քաղաքական հայացքներ ունես, կապ չունի Լևոնին սիրում ես, թե՞ ատում… Ինչ կապ ունի, թե նրանք ինչի համար են զոհվել: Նրանք ռեժիմի կողմից կրակված անմեղ զոհեր են: Վերջ: 

Դե, եթե ինքներդ չեք այցելել, հատկապես՝ դուք ինքներդ այդպես եք կարծում, էլ ինչ՞ բարոյական իրավունքով եք մյուսներին այդ մասին հարցնում մի տեսակ բարոյախրատական տոնով: Իբր՝ ինչ՞:

----------


## Zangezur

> Կներեք, եթե ինչ-որ մեկին վիրավորում եմ, բայց ես չեմ համարում, որ էդ 10 հոգին ինչ-որ վեհ գաղափարների ու ազգի փայլուն ապագայի համար են զոհվել:


Էտ մարդիկ զոհվել են արդարության, ազատության ու հավասարության համար, սրանցից վեհ գաղափար: Ու ընդհանրապես դու ինչն էս համարում վեհ գաղափար:

----------

Chuk (21.02.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ոչ մի, իսկ ինչի պիտի գնաի՞՞


Իսկ ինչու՞ ես մյուսներին հարցնում: Մյուսները պետք է գնային՞…

----------


## Արիացի

> Կապ չունի, թե դու ի՞նչ քաղաքական հայացքներ ունես, կապ չունի Լևոնին սիրում ես, թե՞ ատում… Ինչ կապ ունի, թե նրանք ինչի համար են զոհվել: Նրանք ռեժիմի կողմից կրակված անմեղ զոհեր են: Վերջ: 
> 
> Դե, եթե ինքներդ չեք այցելել, հատկապես՝ դուք ինքներդ այդպես եք կարծում, էլ ինչ՞ բարոյական իրավունքով եք մյուսներին այդ մասին հարցնում մի տեսակ բարոյախրատական տոնով: Իբր՝ ինչ՞:


Եղբայր, հիմա մեր գյուղում օրեկան մի մարդ ա մահանում, ի՞նչ ա պիտի սաղի գերեզմանին գնամ: Հարցը էն ա, որ դու մարտի 1-ին պիտի հարգես էդ մարդկանց հիշատակը, էդ դեպքում հարց ա առաջանում, մինչև հիմա հարգել ե՞ս, որ հիմա հարգելու ես: Օլդ-ի ասածն էլ հենց էս ա: Էս ամեն ինչը իրա մեջ մի քիչ ձևական ու ցուցադրական տարր ա պարունակում:

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսկ ինչու՞ ես մյուսներին հարցնում: Մյուսները պետք է գնային՞…


Որովհետև մյուսները մարտի մեկին պատրաստվում են դա անել: Ու հարց մինչև հիմա արել ե՞ք, որ հիմա անում եք:

----------


## Արիացի

> Էտ մարդիկ զոհվել են արդարության, ազատության ու հավասարության համար, սրանցից վեհ գաղափար: Ու ընդհանրապես դու ինչն էս համարում վեհ գաղափար:


Զեմլյակ ջան, վեհ գաղափարը սենց մի քանի տողով չեմ կարա բացատրեմ: Հուսով եմ ֆորումում Նժդեհի մասին թեմա կա, մի հատ հետաքրքրվի ու մտի կարդա վեհ գաղափարները ինչպիսին են լինում  :Smile:

----------


## Old

> Կապ չունի, թե դու ի՞նչ քաղաքական հայացքներ ունես, կապ չունի Լևոնին սիրում ես, թե՞ ատում… Ինչ կապ ունի, թե նրանք ինչի համար են զոհվել: Նրանք ռեժիմի կողմից կրակված անմեղ զոհեր են: Վերջ: 
> 
> Դե, եթե ինքներդ չեք այցելել, հատկապես՝ դուք ինքներդ այդպես եք կարծում, էլ ինչ՞ բարոյական իրավունքով եք մյուսներին այդ մասին հարցնում մի տեսակ բարոյախրատական տոնով: Իբր՝ ինչ՞:


Որովհետև  հենց ԴՈՒՔ եք այդ մարդկանց համարում ազգի հերոսներ : ԴՈՒՔ եք այդ մարկանց անունը անընդհատ հոլովում Ձեր միջոցառումների ժամանակ:  Եվ դուք եք, որ դեռ չեք հասկացել, որ չի կարելի ցավ պատճառել հարազատին կորցրած մարդկանց, անընդհատ նրանց անունը հիշատակելով ու իրականում լրիվ այլ նպատակներով: 
Բայց հետաքրքիր ասեցիր, "Ինչ կապ ունի, թե նրանք ինչի համար են զոհվել", այսինքն՞՞՞, որոշել ես հայաստանում բոլոր զոհվածների հիշատակը հարգել ու էն էլ հանրահավաքներով՞՞՞՞:

----------

Արիացի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Բայց հետաքրքիր ասեցիր, "Ինչ կապ ունի, թե նրանք ինչի համար են զոհվել", այսինքն՞՞՞, որոշել ես հայաստանում բոլոր զոհվածների հիշատակը հարգել ու էն էլ հանրահավաքներով՞՞՞՞:


Սաղի հիշատակն էլ հարգում են, նեղ շրջանակներում, երբ կենաց են խմում, առանձին անպայման խմում են մահացածների կենացը ու էդքանով սահմանափակվում  :Smile:

----------


## Zangezur

> Զեմլյակ ջան, վեհ գաղափարը սենց մի քանի տողով չեմ կարա բացատրեմ: Հուսով եմ ֆորումում Նժդեհի մասին թեմա կա, մի հատ հետաքրքրվի ու մտի կարդա վեհ գաղափարները ինչպիսին են լինում


Ուզում էս ասես, որ հետևում էս նժդեհի գաղափարախոսություններին :Think:  :Think:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Old

> Իսկ ինչու՞ ես մյուսներին հարցնում: Մյուսները պետք է գնային՞…


Դե հենա ուզում են գնան մյուսները, թէ սխալ եմ լսել ՞՞՞

----------


## Արիացի

> Ուզում էս ասես, որ հետևում էս նժդեհի գաղափարախոսություններին


Չէ, ես ընդհանրապես մենակ իմ գաղափարներին եմ հետևում, ուղղակի Նժդեհը ու մնացածը օգնում են ինձ էդ գաղափարները կերտելու գործում: :Smile:

----------


## Old

> Սաղի հիշատակն էլ հարգում են, նեղ շրջանակներում, երբ կենաց են խմում, առանձին անպայման խմում են մահացածների կենացը ու էդքանով սահմանափակվում


Իհարկե, համամիտ եմ , ու դա նորմալ է:

----------

Արիացի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եղբայր, հիմա մեր գյուղում օրեկան մի մարդ ա մահանում, ի՞նչ ա պիտի սաղի գերեզմանին գնամ: Հարցը էն ա, որ դու մարտի 1-ին պիտի հարգես էդ մարդկանց հիշատակը, էդ դեպքում հարց ա առաջանում, մինչև հիմա հարգել ե՞ս, որ հիմա հարգելու ես: Օլդ-ի ասածն էլ հենց էս ա: Էս ամեն ինչը իրա մեջ մի քիչ ձևական ու ցուցադրական տարր ա պարունակում:


Նրանցից որևիցե մեկին ես էլ չեմ ճանաչել: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ չպետք է խորը ցավ ապրեն մյուս քաղաքացիները, ովքեր չեն ճանաչում նրանց, կամ գերեզմաններ չեն այցելել: Խոր ցավ, որովհետև նրանք երիտասարդ էին, ինչպես ցույց է տալիս այս մեկ տարին՝ գազանորեն ծրագրավորած ու իրականացված: Ավելին՝ նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի փոխարեն կարող էինք լինել մենք:
Մարտի մեկին նրանց զոհվելու առաջին տարին է լրանում: Իսկ մինչ այդ միշտ հարգել ու շարունակում ենք հարգել այդ մարդկանց հիշատակը: Քառասուներորդ օրն էլ այցելեցին: Նախագահի երդման օրն էր, կհիշես… 
Այդպես էլ հարցի նպատակը չհասկացա: 



> ցուցադրական տարր ա պարունակում:


 Քաղքենիական ցուցադրություն չկա այդտեղ: Այո, ցուցադրելու բան լիքը կա՝ երկրիդ անօրիանական իշխանությանը:

----------

murmushka (21.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Կարիք չկա կրկնվելու, նորից ուշադիր կարդացի ու դրական պատասխան չգտա: Նշանակում է երբևիցէ չեք՞ այցելել այդ մարդկանց գերեզմաններին հիշատակը հարգելու: Իսկ այ մարտի 1 ին, արդեն պիտի հարգեք, ընդ որում հենց այն վայրում պիտի հարգեք, որտեղ նրանք զոհվել են: 
> Հիմա ինչ՞, եթե մի ազատամարտիկ զոհվել է մարտի դաշտում, որը հիմա ադրբեջանի տարածքում է, ելնենք ազգովի գնանք գրոհենք դիրքերի վրա, անունը դնենք եկել էինք մեր զոհված ազատամարտիկի հիշատակը հարգելու ՞՞՞:


 Մի՞թե այդքան բարդ է հասկանալը, թե հեշտ է հագնել չհասկացողի դիմակը:
Այդ օրը` 2008թ.-ի մարտի 1-ին 10 զոհերից մեկը կարող էր լինել յուրաքանչյուրս, կամ մեր հարազատներից որևէ մեկը, կամ մեկ այլ ՀԱՅ մարդ, ՀԱՅ ենք վերջիվերջո: 

 Եթե դու գտնում ես, որ նորմալ է, որ ՄԵԿ տարվա ընթացքում այդ մարդասպաններին չեն բացահայտել ու ձերբակալել, ու գտնում ես, որ նորմալ է, երբ անզեն ժողովրդի դեմ մարտական զենք են օգտագործում, ու օգտագործողները մինչև այժմ անպատիժ են մնում, ապա ես քեզ բան չունեմ ասելու:

  Հարցը կոնկրետ վայրում հարգելը չէ, ամեն ի՞նչն եք այդքան բարդ հասկանում, խնդրո էությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ մենք ՀՀ քաղաքացիներս կապ չունի ինչ հայացքների տեր մարդիկ ենք` ասում եք լևոնական, վազգենական, չգիտեմինչական, պետք է անենք մեզնից կախված ամեն ինչ, տվյալ պարագայում իրացնելով ՀՀ Սահմանադրությամբ ամրագրված երթերի և ցույցերի անցկացման մեր իրավունքը, որ հասնենք այդ սպանությունների բացահայտմանը և մեղավորների պատժմանը:

----------

murmushka (21.02.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Որովհետև  հենց ԴՈՒՔ եք այդ մարդկանց համարում ազգի հերոսներ : ԴՈՒՔ եք այդ մարկանց անունը անընդհատ հոլովում Ձեր միջոցառումների ժամանակ:  Եվ դուք եք, որ դեռ չեք հասկացել, որ չի կարելի ցավ պատճառել հարազատին կորցրած մարդկանց, անընդհատ նրանց անունը հիշատակելով ու իրականում լրիվ այլ նպատակներով: 
> Բայց հետաքրքիր ասեցիր, "Ինչ կապ ունի, թե նրանք ինչի համար են զոհվել", այսինքն՞՞՞, որոշել ես հայաստանում բոլոր զոհվածների հիշատակը հարգել ու էն էլ հանրահավաքներով՞՞՞՞:


Մարդիկ անտեղի տեղը մահացել են, չհասկացա բա ո՞վա պատասխանելու դրա համար :Angry2:  Որ միտինգներն ու երթերը չլինեն հաստատ իշխանությունը կմարսի իրա արածը :Angry2:  Թող սնայպերներին ու մնացած կրակողներին 5 տարի դատեն հաստատ թեման կփակվի :Ok:

----------


## Արիացի

> Մարդիկ անտեղի տեղը մահացել են, չհասկացա բա ո՞վա պատասխանելու դրա համար Որ միտինգներն ու երթերը չլինեն հաստատ իշխանությունը կմարսի իրա արածը Թող սնայպերներին ու մնացած կրակողներին 5 տարի դատեն հաստատ թեման կփակվի


Եղբայր, սկի օրեկան էդքան մարդ մեքենայի տակ ա ընկնում մեռնում ոչ մեկ պատասխան չի տալիս:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Կարիք չկա կրկնվելու, նորից ուշադիր կարդացի ու դրական պատասխան չգտա: Նշանակում է երբևիցէ չեք՞ այցելել այդ մարդկանց գերեզմաններին հիշատակը հարգելու: Իսկ այ մարտի 1 ին, արդեն պիտի հարգեք, ընդ որում հենց այն վայրում պիտի հարգեք, որտեղ նրանք զոհվել են: 
> Հիմա ինչ՞, եթե մի ազատամարտիկ զոհվել է մարտի դաշտում, որը հիմա ադրբեջանի տարածքում է, ելնենք ազգովի գնանք գրոհենք դիրքերի վրա, անունը դնենք եկել էինք մեր զոհված ազատամարտիկի հիշատակը հարգելու ՞՞՞:


Ինչու,՞ ապրիլի քսանչորսին մեկնում ես Մարմարա ծով վադալազնի կոստյում հագնում ու թթվածնի բալոնով իջնում ծովի հատակ՞ մեր մեռած հայորդիների աճյունների մոտ: Կամ գնու՞մ ես դեր-Զոր անապատ, որտեղ գտնվում են մոտ մեկ միլիոն մեռած հայեր…

----------


## murmushka

> Եղբայր, սկի օրեկան էդքան մարդ մեքենայի տակ ա ընկնում մեռնում ոչ մեկ պատասխան չի տալիս:


Ձեզ համար լուրջ տարբերություն չկա , երբ սեփական երկրում սեփական բանակը կրակում է խաղաղ ցուցարարի վրա,՞՞՞
հա մենք պայքարում ենք, որ այդ նույն վարորդները պատասխան տան, որ այս երկրում ամեն մեկը գիտակցի, որ եթե հանցանք է գործել ուրեմն կրելու է պատիժ, լինի նախագահի ախրանիկի պետի տեղակալի խնամու մոտիկ հարևանի բարեկամը, թե սովորական հասարակ քաղաքացի

----------


## Old

Ինչ՞ կապ ուներ այստեղ անմեղ մեղավորը, պատասխան տալ չտալը: Հարցս ձեզ էր ուղղված, դուք անձամբ, այս մեկ տարվա ընթացքում քանի՞՞ անգամ եք նորմալ, քրիստոնիա մարդու նման ԽՈՒՆԿ վառել այդ զոհերի գերեզմաններին :
ՈՉ ՄԻ , ու հիմա հարձակվողական դիրք էք բռնել, որ ինչ՞՞, ես ՁԵԶ չեմ մեղադրում, ձեր առաջներդներն են մեղավոր, որ չեն ասել ժողովուրդ ջան գնանք հարգենք այդ մարդկանց, իսկ քանի որ չեն ասել .....

----------


## Ahik

> Եղբայր, սկի օրեկան էդքան մարդ մեքենայի տակ ա ընկնում մեռնում ոչ մեկ պատասխան չի տալիս:


Համաձայն եմ, բայց մեկը մյուսի հետ կապ չունի. Մեկը դիտավերյալա, մյուսը չէ :Ok:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ինչ՞ կապ ուներ այստեղ անմեղ մեղավորը, պատասխան տալ չտալը: Հարցս ձեզ էր ուղղված, դուք անձամբ, այս մեկ տարվա ընթացքում քանի՞՞ անգամ եք նորմալ, քրիստոնիա մարդու նման ԽՈՒՆԿ վառել այդ զոհերի գերեզմաններին :
> ՈՉ ՄԻ , ու հիմա հարձակվողական դիրք էք բռնել, որ ինչ՞՞, ես ՁԵԶ չեմ մեղադրում, ձեր առաջներդներն են մեղավոր, որ չեն ասել ժողովուրդ ջան գնանք հարգենք այդ մարդկանց, իսկ քանի որ չեն ասել .....


Old, սա քո կարծիքն է: Հիմա հարցիս պատասխանիր. քանի՞ անգամ ես սուզվել Մարմարա ծովում: :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ձեզ համար լուրջ տարբերություն չկա , երբ սեփական երկրում սեփական բանակը կրակում է խաղաղ ցուցարարի վրա,՞՞՞
> հա մենք պայքարում ենք, որ այդ նույն վարորդները պատասխան տան, որ այս երկրում ամեն մեկը գիտակցի, որ եթե հանցանք է գործել ուրեմն կրելու է պատիժ, լինի նախագահի ախրանիկի պետի տեղակալի խնամու մոտիկ հարևանի բարեկամը, թե սովորական հասարակ քաղաքացի


Քույրիկ ջան, դուք ոնց որ էլ իմ գրածներին չպիտի պատասխանեիք: Մի քիչ անհարմար ու պարադոկսալ բաներ են ստացվում  :Think: 
Բայց լավ, որ գրել եք պատասխանեմ: Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, բոլորն էլ պետք է իրենց գործած հանցանքի համար պատիժ կրեն: Բայց ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում Ձեր պայքարը դրա հետ ինչ ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի կապ ունի, եթե հենց այդ պայքարողների մեջ շատ մարդիկ նախկինում հանցանք գործած ու չպատժված մարդիկ են: Էստեղ էլ ա ինչ-որ պարադոկսալ բաներ տեղի ունենում  :Think:

----------


## murmushka

> Ինչ՞ կապ ուներ այստեղ անմեղ մեղավորը, պատասխան տալ չտալը: Հարցս ձեզ էր ուղղված, դուք անձամբ, այս մեկ տարվա ընթացքում քանի՞՞ անգամ եք նորմալ, քրիստոնիա մարդու նման ԽՈՒՆԿ վառել այդ զոհերի գերեզմաններին :
> ՈՉ ՄԻ , ու հիմա հարձակվողական դիրք էք բռնել, որ ինչ՞՞, ես ՁԵԶ չեմ մեղադրում, ձեր առաջներդներն են մեղավոր, որ չեն ասել ժողովուրդ ջան գնանք հարգենք այդ մարդկանց, իսկ քանի որ չեն ասել .....


որպես նորմալ քրիստոնյա մարդ մենք խունկ վառել ենք ու հարգել նրանց մահվան և 7-րդ օրը, և 40-րդ օրը, չենք գնացել հենց գերեզմաններում կատարել այդ խնկավառությունը, բայց կազմակերպվել են տարբեր ակցիաներ՝ սկսած կենդանի շղթայով, վերջացրած Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ խնկավառությամբ 
հուսով եմ գոհացրեց պատասխանը

----------


## Nareco

> Ինչ՞ կապ ուներ այստեղ անմեղ մեղավորը, պատասխան տալ չտալը: Հարցս ձեզ էր ուղղված, դուք անձամբ, այս մեկ տարվա ընթացքում քանի՞՞ անգամ եք նորմալ, քրիստոնիա մարդու նման ԽՈՒՆԿ վառել այդ զոհերի գերեզմաններին :
> ՈՉ ՄԻ , ու հիմա հարձակվողական դիրք էք բռնել, որ ինչ՞՞, ես ՁԵԶ չեմ մեղադրում, ձեր առաջներդներն են մեղավոր, որ չեն ասել ժողովուրդ ջան գնանք հարգենք այդ մարդկանց, իսկ քանի որ չեն ասել .....



 Էս ինչ նոր դեմագոգիայի տարատեսակ է ի հայտ եկել: Լսի'ր հարգելիս, դու ինքդ նոր խոստովանեցիր, որ անգամ հարևանիդ գերեզմանին այցի չես գնացել, էլ ի՞նչ ես բարոյականության դասեր տալիս: Ես քեզ կասեմ ավելին, մեր ուզածը շատ ավելի մեծ բան է. քան գերեզմանին այցի գնալը ու խունկ ծխելը: Գնացինք, հարգեցինք, բայց այդ զոհի արյան գինը ո՞վ է վճարելու, դո՞ւ...

----------


## murmushka

> Քույրիկ ջան, դուք ոնց որ էլ իմ գրածներին չպիտի պատասխանեիք: Մի քիչ անհարմար ու պարադոկսալ բաներ են ստացվում 
> Բայց լավ, որ գրել եք պատասխանեմ: Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, բոլորն էլ պետք է իրենց գործած հանցանքի համար պատիժ կրեն: Բայց ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում Ձեր պայքարը դրա հետ ինչ ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի կապ ունի, եթե հենց այդ պայքարողների մեջ շատ մարդիկ նախկինում հանցանք գործած ու չպատժված մարդիկ են: Էստեղ էլ ա ինչ-որ պարադոկսալ բաներ տեղի ունենում


իրավացի եք Ձեզ պատասխանել նույնն է թե ժամանակ կորցնել,բայց ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում անտարբեր մնալ Ձեր մտքի  Գոհաների նկատմամաբ
դե դուրս եկեք պայքարեք, որ նրանք էլ պատասխան տան իրենց գործած հանցանքների համար
մինչև երբ պետք է նստեք սպասեք որ երկնքից իջնի ոտքերը դեռ ամպոտ քաղաքական գործիչ, որը կառաջնորդի Շարժումը՞
սա մեր բոլորի երկիրն է, եղեք պահանջատեր,  պահանջեք, որ պատժվեն,

----------

Nareco (21.02.2009)

----------


## Ahik

Ես իսկապես չհասկացա ինչ կապ ուներ եկեղեցի գնալը, սնայպերի կրակոցի հետ :Think: 
Ես եմ ու աթեիստ եմ :Blush:

----------


## Ahik

> Քույրիկ ջան, դուք ոնց որ էլ իմ գրածներին չպիտի պատասխանեիք: Մի քիչ անհարմար ու պարադոկսալ բաներ են ստացվում 
> Բայց լավ, որ գրել եք պատասխանեմ: Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, բոլորն էլ պետք է իրենց գործած հանցանքի համար պատիժ կրեն: Բայց ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում Ձեր պայքարը դրա հետ ինչ ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի կապ ունի, եթե հենց այդ պայքարողների մեջ շատ մարդիկ նախկինում հանցանք գործած ու չպատժված մարդիկ են: Էստեղ էլ ա ինչ-որ պարադոկսալ բաներ տեղի ունենում


Մի բան հաստատ կարամ ասեմ, որ 1996թ-ին Լևոնը կրակի հրաման չտվեց, իսկ սրանք... :Think:

----------


## Արիացի

> Old, սա քո կարծիքն է: Հիմա հարցիս պատասխանիր. քանի՞ անգամ ես սուզվել Մարմարա ծովում:


Ուր ա տենց բախտ, էրգիրը հետ վերցնեինք ու էլ Վանա, էլ մարմարա ուր ուզեինք լողանաինք ու ինչքան ուզեինք սուզվեինք: Այ թե մի հատ համաժողովրդական պայքար սկսեր էս նպատակների համար: Առաջին շարքերում իմ տեղը ապահովված կլիներ: 
Ես տեսնում եմ հաճախ արթուն երազի մեջ,
Իբր ձուկ եմ որսում Երասխ Արազի մեջ,
Ձուկ, որ Բյուրակնից է իր ծնունդն առել,
Եվ հենց դրանից է ձեռքերիս պես սառել:

Մասյացոտնի վրա, ոտնահետքն եմ բանում,
Ոտնահետքի կողքին այն պատանու,
Որ իր վերքն ու ողբն էր Մասիսն ի վեր տանում,
Եվ ինձ հիմա արդեն պապի պապ է գալիս:

Հետո Արտամետում խնձոր եմ շաղ տալիս,
Եվ երկնքից փոքրիկ Արևներ են թափվում,
Հիշեցնելով օրը ահեղ դատաստանի:

Աչքս Աղթամարի հրաշքին է գամվում,
Ձեռքս սեպագիր է դառնում, ժայռին Վանի,
Ամերիկյան հայեր հերկ են անում Մուշում,
Ես մանչերին նրանց հայերեն եմ կանչում:

Եվ արթնացնում է ինձ, իմ արթուն մի քնից,
Անխիղճ ձայնասփյուռը, որ ամեն մի տնից
Բղավում է ուրախ... Գիտե՞ք ինչի մասին,
Որ մենք իրոք շուտով պիտի հասնենք... Մարսին,
Կարծես մեզ ավելի Մարսը մոտիկ լինի,
Քան թե Սիս Մասիսը, քան թե Կարսը, Անին:

Կներեք, եթե թեմայից շեղվեցի:  :Smile:

----------

Լուսաբեր (22.02.2009), Սելավի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Old

> Ինչու,՞ ապրիլի քսանչորսին մեկնում ես Մարմարա ծով վադալազնի կոստյում հագնում ու թթվածնի բալոնով իջնում ծովի հատակ՞ մեր մեռած հայորդիների աճյունների մոտ: Կամ գնու՞մ ես դեր-Զոր անապատ, որտեղ գտնվում են մոտ մեկ միլիոն մեռած հայեր…


Սխալ հասցեով էս խայթում :Wink:  այդ քո առաջնորդն է, որ 20 տարվա մեջ, միայն անցյալ տարի ցուցադրական այցելեց Ծիծեռնակաբերդ, նա էր , որ արտգործնախարարին ազատեց հայոց հարցի մասին խոսելու համար, ու երևի լավ ես տեղյակ  "Մարմարա ծովի վադալազնի կոստյում ներից" : Մեղքս չթաքցնեմ, այդ հարցերում ես չկամ:

ՀԳ. Բայց բավականին լավ խոսակցությունը աջ ու ձախ ես շպրտում, հույսով որ կվրիպեմ , ու կկառչես որևէ բառից; Ոնց որ ուրիշ բանից էինք խոսում; Հասկացանք Չեք այցելել, հավաքել եք մարտի 1-ին բիրիքով կայցելեք; Համարենք հարցը փակված:

----------

Ahik (21.02.2009), Արիացի (21.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (22.02.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հա, տղերք ջան, դուք ինչպես միշտ, ճիշտ եք:

----------


## Արիացի

> իրավացի եք Ձեզ պատասխանել նույնն է թե ժամանակ կորցնել,բայց ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում անտարբեր մնալ Ձեր մտքի  Գոհաների նկատմամաբ
> դե դուրս եկեք պայքարեք, որ նրանք էլ պատասխան տան իրենց գործած հանցանքների համար
> մինչև երբ պետք է նստեք սպասեք որ երկնքից իջնի ոտքերը դեռ ամպոտ քաղաքական գործիչ, որը կառաջնորդի Շարժումը՞
> սա մեր բոլորի երկիրն է, եղեք պահանջատեր,  պահանջեք, որ պատժվեն,


Բայց ես կարիք չունեմ ինչ-որ շարժումների, ինչ-որ առաջնորդների: Ես իմ պայքարը մղում եմ իմ ձևերով և մինչև հիմա իմ բոլոր նպատակներին հասել եմ: Սա մեր բոլորի երկիրն է, բայց ես կոնկրետ պահանջելու բան չունեմ: Այ թուրքից, թաթարից, վրացուց ու պարսիկից լիքը պահանջելու բան ունեմ, բայց հլա որ չեմ ստանում պահանջածս, իմ պայքարը համաժողովրդական բնույթ չի կրում: Հուսով եմ մի օր կստանամ:

----------


## Ahik

> Սխալ հասցեով էս խայթում այդ քո առաջնորդն է, որ 20 տարվա մեջ, միայն անցյալ տարի ցուցադրական այցելեց Ծիծեռնակաբերդ, նա էր , որ արտգործնախարարին ազատեց հայոց հարցի մասին խոսելու համար, ու երևի լավ ես տեղյակ  "Մարմարա ծովի վադալազնի կոստյում ներից" : Մեղքս չթաքցնեմ, այդ հարցերում ես չկամ:
> 
> ՀԳ. Բայց բավականին լավ խոսակցությունը աջ ու ձախ ես շպրտում, հույսով որ կվրիպեմ , ու կկառչես որևէ բառից; Ոնց որ ուրիշ բանից էինք խոսում; Հասկացանք Չեք այցելել, հավաքել եք մարտի 1-ին բիրիքով կայցելեք; Համարենք հարցը փակված:


Մալադեց Լևոնին լավ կպար, դուրս եկավ. Բայց մահացածների հարցը պետքա առաջնային լինի :Ok:

----------

Արիացի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Old

> Էս ինչ նոր դեմագոգիայի տարատեսակ է ի հայտ եկել: Լսի'ր հարգելիս, դու ինքդ նոր խոստովանեցիր, որ անգամ հարևանիդ գերեզմանին այցի չես գնացել, էլ ի՞նչ ես բարոյականության դասեր տալիս: Ես քեզ կասեմ ավելին, մեր ուզածը շատ ավելի մեծ բան է. քան գերեզմանին այցի գնալը ու խունկ ծխելը: Գնացինք, հարգեցինք, բայց այդ զոհի արյան գինը ո՞վ է վճարելու, դո՞ւ...


Նախ արի իրար չվիրավորենք, հետո ես ասացի բացի իմ հարևանից, ոչ մեկի ...... ուշադիր նայիր համխոհներիդ հարցերին, դա կօգնի որ անտեղի վիրավորանքնե չվատնես: 
և վերջում, քեզ ոչ մեկ չի խանգարում, ուզիր քո մեծ բանները, մոռացիր խունկն էլ, գերեզմանն էլ, էտ մարդկանց ընտանիքներն էլ : Դու քո ձևերով հանգիստ պայքարի, գոնե ես քեզ չեմ խանգարում :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, քո ասածը ճիշտ կլիներ, եթե քաղաքականության մեջ գործեին գծային հանրահաշվի օրենքները: Ամբողջ խնդիրը էն ա, որ եթե հիմա 10 տարի ա պետք: Ապա էդ 10 տարին պետք ա իրա բնականոն ճանապարհով անցնի: Իսկ երբ մարդիկ ինչ-որ պայքար են սկսում, որի ելքը իրանք էլ չգիտեն ու սկսում են նրա համար, որ էդ 10 տարին մի քիչ արագացնեն ու շուտ հասնեն արդյունքի, տեղի է ունենում հասարակության բնական ընթացքի խանգարում, որի արդյունքում, հասարակությունը ոչ թե առաջ ա գնում, այլ մնում ա տեղը: Ու արդյունքում 10 տարին անցնում ա ու մեր ուզածը չի գալիս: Եթե մենք հայացք գցենք անցյալին, կտեսնենք, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ մեր հասարակությունը առաջ ա գնում: Իհարկե հիմա թերություններ շատ կան, բայց առաջընթաց էլ կա:
> 
> Ասածս չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա ընդհանրապես լռել ու սպասել, որ ամեն ինչ հանգիստ գա տեղը ընկնի: Դա կդառնա անխելք մարդու պատմությունը: Ասածս էն ա, որ 
> պետք չի պայքարել նման մեթոդներով, մանավանդ, որ չգիտես արդյունքում ինչ ես ստանալու ու մանավանդ, երբ գիտես, որ բոլորը չեն հասարակության մեջ քո գաղափարները կիսում: Դա ընդամենը բերում ա նրան, որ էսօր մեր հասարակությունը պառակտվում ա, որը մեր համար ողբերգական ա:


Դեմագոգիա, ուրիշ ոչինչ: «Պետք չէ պայքարել նման մեթոդներով»... նման խոսքեր իրավունք ունի ասելու նա, ով ռեալ այլընտրանք է առաջարկում, հակառակ դեպքում այդ խոսքերը գրոշի արժեք չեն ունենում, ինչպես որ տվյալ գրառման դեպքում: Այո՛, գրածդ անիմաստ է հենց սկզբից, որովհետև ըստ էության այն այլ բան չէ, քան «10» տարի սպասելու առաջարկ: Ու անգամ վերլուծելու մեծ ընդունակություն չունեցող մարդը կհասկանա, որ 10 տարի ժամանակ տալու դեպքում բոլոր արատները ավելի են խորանալու, վիճակն ավելի է բարդանալու: դա նույնն է, որ ձորը գլորվող քարին ազատություն տաս, առաջը չփորձես արելք ստեղծել: Բնական է, որ մինչև վերջ կգլորվի: Դե հետո գնա ու դարերով մտածի, թե էդ ձորից էդ քարը ոնց ես հանելու: 

Ընդհանրապես սեփական չկամությունը ու պատրաստ չլինելը պայքարին մասնակցելու այսպես արդարացնելը իմ համար ծիծաղելի է:

----------


## Old

> Old, սա քո կարծիքն է: Հիմա հարցիս պատասխանիր. քանի՞ անգամ ես սուզվել Մարմարա ծովում:


Կարանք հանդիպենք, անձնագիրս նայես, բավականին շատ վիզաներ ունեմ , Բրազիլ, Ֆրանսիա .. Բայց , թուրքիայի, իսրայելի, գերմանիայի սահմանները երբևիցէ չեմ հատել ու չեմ պատրաստվում: 

Փրովոկաթոր կերեվաս Մարքիզ ախբար, Մարմարա ծովը շատ հավնաձ ես՞՞՞;

Կարծեմ այս թեմայում քնարկվում էր Մարտի մեկի հանրահավաքը, միթէ դա այնքան անհետաքրքիր էր, որ սենց տեղափոխվենք մարմարա ծով :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Եղբայր, խնդիրը էն ա, որ մարդ պտի իմանա թե ինչի համար ա պայքարում ու ժամանակին գիտակցի, թե իր պայքարը ինչ հետևանքներ կարող ա ունենալ: Ու ամենակարևորը, մարդ պտի հասկանա, երբ պետք ա կանգ առնել: Օրինակի վրա ասեմ: Նայի 96-ին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը գլխավորեց մի հզոր շարժում, որը իրոք համազգային էր: Ունենալով ժողովրդի 90% աջակցությունը, նա այնուամենայնիվ որոշ ժամանակ հետո կանգ առավ: Կանգ առավ, որովհետև չէր ուզում, որ մարտի 1 լինի: Որովհետև, նա հասկացավ, որ ինքը պայքարում է ժողովրդի բարօրության համար, ոչ թե աթոռի: Ու երբ հասկացավ, որ իրա պայքարի ընթացքում, կարող ա գոնե մի քաղաքացի մահանալ, նա կանգ առավ: Շատերը էսօր մեղադրում են Վազգենին թուլության մեջ: Բայց ցանկացած մարդ, որ մի քիչ երկար մտածի, կհասկանա, որ ինքը ճիշտ արեց: Որովհետև եթե շարունակեր, անպայման զոհեր կլինեին, իսկ ինքը դրա համար չէր պայքարում: Արդյունքում Վազգենը կանգ առավ, բայց վարչակազմն էլ քանի որ արդեն փտել էր, ընդամենը 2 տարի հետո կամավոր հեռացավ: Ու դա կարելի է համոզվածությամբ ասել, որ Վազգենի շարժման արդյունքն էր: Նա կարողացավ առանց զոհերի հասնել արդյունքի:


Ես իհարկե կարող եմ խորանալ ու հիմնավորել, որ Մանուկյանի հետևում բնականաբար 90% ժողովուրդ չկար, որ իհարկե այն համաժողովրդական շարժում չէր ու ընդհանրապես շարժում չէր, քանի որ ընդամենը կարճաժամկետ բռնկում էր՝ կազմակերպիչների անկարողության ու անսկզբունքայնության, ծրագիր ու կամք չունենալու պատճառով, կարող եմ խորանալ ու հիմնավորել, որ ինքն էն մարդը չէր որ զուտ ազգի շահի համար հրաժարվեր պայքարը հետագա ընթացքից և այլն, բայց այդ ամենն ինձ արդեն ձանձրացրել ա: Ես արդեն թերթել եմ 96 թվականի էջը՝ այնտեղից իմ դասերը քաղած (չի կարելի հետ կանգնել պայքարից, չի կարելի գնալ անօրինական քայլերի, չի կարելի հակապետական բան անել և այլն): Հիմա ես ասում եմ մենակ մի բան. 2009 թ. է, երկրում ավազակապետություն է, ամենուր ոտնահարվում են մեր տարրական իրավունքները, անազատության մեջ են մարդիկ, ում վրա գործ է կարվել (Չեն բանտարկվել իրենց կատարած հանցանքի համար), սպանվել են ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ, երկրում ռեպրեսիա է և այլն: Ու էս ամեն ինչի դեմն առնել է պետք: Ու այո՛, ես, որ ժողովրդի մի մասն եմ, գիտեմ թե ինչի համար եմ պայքարում ու պայքարելու եմ *մինչև վերջ*: Եթե դու այդքանը չես գիտակցում, միևնույն է չունես ինձ «խրատ տալու» բարոյական իրավունքը:

----------


## Chuk

> Հասկանում ես, ես էդ մարդկանց շատ ավելի կհարգեի, եթե նրանք իրենց տենց երեխայի նման չպահեին: Ախր դա երեխայություն ա: Երբ էդ պահը տեսա, որ կանգնեցին ու չնստան միանգամից Կովկասի գերուհին հիշեցի, էն որ ասում ա спасибо я постою. . Կատակը մի կողմ, բայց էդ մարդիկ շատ ավելի ուժեղ կթվան ու շատ ավելի կհարգվեն, եթե դատավորի մտնելով կանգնեն ու հետո էլ նստեն: Կարճ ասած իրենց նենց պահեն, որ դատավորը չկարենա чепе գտնի իրանց վրա: Ու էդ ժամանակ տեսնենք, ոնց են կարում նիստը հետաձգեն?


Դու չունես այն քաղաքական հասունությունը, չունես երկրի առաջ այն ձեռքբերումները, որ ունեն այդ մարդիկ, չունես այն ճկունությունը և այլն, որ այդ մարդկանց արածները «երեխայություն» անվանելու բարոյական իրավունք ունենաս: Եթե դու չես հասկանում նրանց արածների (նույն դատարանում) կարևորությունն ու ճիշտ լինելը, դա խոսում է միայն ու միայն քո դեմ:

----------


## Old

> Ես իհարկե կարող եմ խորանալ ու հիմնավորել, որ Մանուկյանի հետևում բնականաբար 90% ժողովուրդ չկար, որ իհարկե այն համաժողովրդական շարժում չէր ու ընդհանրապես շարժում չէր, քանի որ ընդամենը կարճաժամկետ բռնկում էր՝ կազմակերպիչների անկարողության ու անսկզբունքայնության, ծրագիր ու կամք չունենալու պատճառով, կարող եմ խորանալ ու հիմնավորել, որ ինքն էն մարդը չէր որ զուտ ազգի շահի համար հրաժարվեր պայքարը հետագա ընթացքից և այլն, բայց այդ ամենն ինձ արդեն ձանձրացրել ա: Ես արդեն թերթել եմ 96 թվականի էջը՝ այնտեղից իմ դասերը քաղած (չի կարելի հետ կանգնել պայքարից, չի կարելի գնալ անօրինական քայլերի, չի կարելի հակապետական բան անել և այլն): Հիմա ես ասում եմ մենակ մի բան. 2009 թ. է, երկրում ավազակապետություն է, ամենուր ոտնահարվում են մեր տարրական իրավունքները, անազատության մեջ են մարդիկ, ում վրա գործ է կարվել (Չեն բանտարկվել իրենց կատարած հանցանքի համար), սպանվել են ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ, երկրում ռեպրեսիա է և այլն: Ու էս ամեն ինչի դեմն առնել է պետք: Ու այո՛, ես, որ ժողովրդի մի մասն եմ, գիտեմ թե ինչի համար եմ պայքարում ու պայքարելու եմ *մինչև վերջ*: Եթե դու այդքանը չես գիտակցում, միևնույն է չունես ինձ «խրատ տալու» բարոյական իրավունքը:


Կներես, չես՞ նեղանա,  եթե մարդիկ սկսեն թերթել 2008, ու պայքարեն 2011 անարդարությունների դեմ;

----------


## Chuk

> Բա ուրեմն ստացվում ա, որ մի քանի արկածախնդիրներ կարևոր գործից շեղել են հասարակությանը ու ինտեռնետով մեկ պրոպագանդա են անում ու հիմնական արարքը, այն է թռուցիկ բաժանելն ու հանրության ուշադրությունը անարդարության վրա գրավելն մնացել է ստվերում։
> 
> ՈՒ հիմա ստիպված բացատրություններ ես տալիս.........
> 
> Հաստատեցիր իմ ենթադրությունները ՀԱԿի կազմակերպչական ապաշնորհության մասին....
> 
> Իսկ գրառումներդ արդեն նույնիսկ կոնֆլիկտային էլ չէ վիրավորական են, բայց դե ոչինչ էմոցիաներիդ տիրապետել ունակ չես, միանգամից անցնում ես ակտիվ ՀԱԿազդեցության։
> 
> Զարմանալի չէ, որ ամեն ՀԱԿցիա նույնպես «ծեծկռտուքով» է ավարտվում, հայ ենք պիտի համը հանենք, թե չէ կայֆ չի։


Դու զրպարտում ես թե՛ ինձ, թե ՀԱԿ-ին, թե՛ ակցիայի մասնակիցներին:

Եթե դու այսքանից հետո չտեսնելու ես տալիս, որ վեց տասնյակ ոստիկանները սպասում էին 4 տասնյակ երիտասարդներին՝ նրանց ազատ կամարտահայտման վրա բռնանալու, նրանց կոտրելու, նրանց սահմանադրական իրավունքները ոտնահարելու համար, ապա ես խղճում եմ քեզ, քանի որ դու ազնիվ չես անգամ ինքդ քո առջև:

Կուրություն է չտեսնել, որ իշխանությունը ՍԱՐՔԵԼ էր օրինական բողոքի ակցիայի արգելումը:

----------

Ahik (21.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Դեմագոգիա, ուրիշ ոչինչ: «Պետք չէ պայքարել նման մեթոդներով»... նման խոսքեր իրավունք ունի ասելու նա, ով ռեալ այլընտրանք է առաջարկում, հակառակ դեպքում այդ խոսքերը գրոշի արժեք չեն ունենում, ինչպես որ տվյալ գրառման դեպքում: Այո՛, գրածդ անիմաստ է հենց սկզբից, որովհետև ըստ էության այն այլ բան չէ, քան «10» տարի սպասելու առաջարկ: Ու անգամ վերլուծելու մեծ ընդունակություն չունեցող մարդը կհասկանա, որ 10 տարի ժամանակ տալու դեպքում բոլոր արատները ավելի են խորանալու, վիճակն ավելի է բարդանալու: դա նույնն է, որ ձորը գլորվող քարին ազատություն տաս, առաջը չփորձես արելք ստեղծել: Բնական է, որ մինչև վերջ կգլորվի: Դե հետո գնա ու դարերով մտածի, թե էդ ձորից էդ քարը ոնց ես հանելու: 
> 
> Ընդհանրապես սեփական չկամությունը ու պատրաստ չլինելը պայքարին մասնակցելու այսպես արդարացնելը իմ համար ծիծաղելի է:


Չուկ ջան, մի բան եմ նկատել, դու քեզ հակառակ բոլոր գրառումները անվանում ես դեմագոգիա: Դա էլ ա մի քիչ դեմագոգիայի նշան:
Քարի պահով ասեմ, որ կարողա էդ քարի առաջ մի ուրիշ քար դնես ու մտածես, թե էդ քարը կպահի էն գլորվողին: Բայց իրականում սխալվես հաշվարկներում ու երկուսն էլ գլորվեն ձորը, դե մտածի թե ոնց ես էդ երկու քարը ձորից հանում:  :Smile: 
Ինչևէ, մի հարց ա ինձ տանջում, որի պատասխանը ոչ մի ձև ինձ չեն տալիս: Կարո՞ղ ես, քո պատկերացումներով ասել, թե ձեր շարժմանը մոտավոր բնակչության քանի տոկոսն է մասնակցում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ կարծում, որ ավելի հին է քան Ձեր երկրպագած շարժման առաջնորդը: Շնորհակալ եմ բարեկամս, որ ցավում ես ինձ համար, իմ ասելիքի իմաստի բացակայության համար:  
> «ԴԱՐ» ակումբը չունի քաղաքական, կրոնական, հասարակական կամ այլ տիպի դիրքորոշում: Յուրաքանչյուր կարծիք, ակումբում արտահայտված միտք ներկայացնում է այն արտահայտողի դիրքորոշումը, այլ ոչ թե ընդհանուր ակումբի կամ ղեկավարության:
> Ինձ դուր եկավ կանոնադրության այս մասը, չնայած չեմ կարծում որ այն գործում է :
> *Անցանք առաջ:*
> 
> Այսօր երիտասարդները ելել էին իրենց բողոքը հայտնելու ու *անբարոյական ոստիականների* կողմից այդ բողոքի ակցիան կասեցվեց: Չգիտեմ, թե ով ինչ գաղափարախոսության է հավակնում, բայց այսպիսի բաները տեսնելուց հետո պայքարի դուրս չգալը համարում եմ *թուլամորթության* նշան:
> Կարծում եմ խաղտում եք ֆորումի կանոնադրությունը, մասնավորապես 
> _2.1.1. Չի թույլատրվում վիրավորել կամ ծաղրել ակումբի մյուս անդամներին, նրանց նկատմամբ ցուցաբերել բացահայտ արհամարհական վերաբերմունք.... :
> 2.1.6. Չի թույլատրվում տեղադրել այնպիսի նյութեր, որոնցում ինչ-որ անհատի, կազմակերպության, պետության, իշխանական և այլ մարմինների, ազգության, հասարակության ինչ-որ խավի կամ այլնի նկատմամբ կա ծաղրական վերաբերմունք, վիրավորական արտահայտություններ:_
> ...


Ձեռագիրդ ծանոթ է, ասելիքդ հին:
Չի նշածդ կանոնների խախտումը գրառումներիս մեջ: Անցանք առաջ:

----------


## Ahik

> Դու զրպարտում ես թե՛ ինձ, թե ՀԱԿ-ին, թե՛ ակցիայի մասնակիցներին:
> 
> Եթե դու այսքանից հետո չտեսնելու ես տալիս, որ վեց տասնյակ ոստիկանները սպասում էին 4 տասնյակ երիտասարդներին՝ նրանց ազատ կամարտահայտման վրա բռնանալու, նրանց կոտրելու, նրանց սահմանադրական իրավունքները ոտնահարելու համար, ապա ես խղճում եմ քեզ, քանի որ դու ազնիվ չես անգամ ինքդ քո առջև:
> 
> Կուրություն է չտեսնել, որ իշխանությունը ՍԱՐՔԵԼ էր օրինական բողոքի ակցիայի արգելումը:


Լիովին համամիտ եմ :Ok:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Կարանք հանդիպենք, անձնագիրս նայես, բավականին շատ վիզաներ ունեմ , Բրազիլ, Ֆրանսիա .. Բայց , թուրքիայի, իսրայելի, գերմանիայի սահմանները երբևիցէ չեմ հատել ու չեմ պատրաստվում:


Փաստորեն, աշխարհ տեսած մարդ ես: Հա, ես էլ եմ Ֆրանսիայի սահմանը հատել, ի ցավս քո սրտի հատել եմ նաև Գերմանիայի Դաշնության սահմանը:



> Փրովոկաթոր կերեվաս Մարքիզ ախբար, Մարմարա ծովը շատ հավնաձ ես՞՞՞;


Ցավոք, չեմ եղել: Կարծում էի դու այնտեղ խունկ ես վառել: Դրա համար հարցնում էի Մեծ Ախպար: :Wink: 




> Կարծեմ այս թեմայում քնարկվում էր Մարտի մեկի հանրահավաքը, միթէ դա այնքան անհետաքրքիր էր, որ սենց տեղափոխվենք մարմարա ծով


Մեծ ախպար Մարմարա ծովն ընդհամենը օրինակ-պատասխան էր քո այն հարցին, թե «ինչու՞ չենք այցելում զոհերի գերեզմաններ, կամ ազատամարտիկների հիշատակը հո՞ Աղդամում չենք հարգում»: Օրինակով ցանկացա քեզ բացատրել, որ զոհի հիշատակ հարգելը պարտադիր գերեզման այցելելն ու այնտեղ խունկ վառելը չէ: Այստեղից էլ բխում է, որ Մեծ ախպոր Մարկիզ ախպարը պրովոկատոր չէ իրականում:

----------


## Արիացի

> Դու չունես այն քաղաքական հասունությունը, չունես երկրի առաջ այն ձեռքբերումները, որ ունեն այդ մարդիկ, չունես այն ճկունությունը և այլն, որ այդ մարդկանց արածները «երեխայություն» անվանելու բարոյական իրավունք ունենաս: Եթե դու չես հասկանում նրանց արածների (նույն դատարանում) կարևորությունն ու ճիշտ լինելը, դա խոսում է միայն ու միայն քո դեմ:


Չուկ ջան, փաստորեն պարզվում ա, որ ունեմ: Ու քանի որ ունեմ, ու պլյուս դրան ունեմ նաև իմ կարծիքը ազատ արտահայտելու իրավունք, ու էս ֆորումն էլ ապահովում է խոսքի ազատություն, ապա ես պնդում եմ, որ էդ մարդկանց արածները երեխայություն ա: Դա իմ համեստ կարծիքն է ու ոչ մեկը իրավունք չունի ասել, որ իմ կարծիքը սխալ է, քանի որ կարծիքը սխալ չի լինում  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Մոտենանք թեմային: Պարզ ասեմ, չեմ մասնակցել ու չեմ պատրաստվում մասնակցել ԼՏՊ-ի կազմակերպած որևէ միջոցառման : Կարծում եմ, որ դա ձեզ էլ ոչինչ չի տալիս: Միգուցե սխալվեմ, բայց ասացեք խնդրեմ, ճիշտ է ՞ արդյոք որպես պատրվակ օգտագործել մարտի մեկի զոհերին: Հարցս ուղղում եմ բոլոր պայքարողներին
> *-	1 տարվա մեջ , քանի՞ անգամ եք այցելել 10 զոհերից որևէ մեկի գերեզմանին ձեր հարգանքի տուրքը մատուցելու: Քանի՞ անգամ եք այցելել այդ մարդկանց տուն:*
> Գոնէ մեկին ես ճանաճում եմ, ու տեղյակ եմ ինչ «մեծ ուշադրության եք արժանացրել» :
> Երկրորդ, հանրահավաքների մասնակցողների քանակի մասին բազմիցս լսել եմ
> *-	Կարևորը քանակը չի, կարևորը որակն է:* 
> Այդ դեպքում ինչ ԻՄԱՍՏ ունեն կոչերը, ով մեզ հետ պայքարի դուրս չի եկել, քաղաքականապես տհաս է, թուլամորթ է և այլն:


Սուտ ես ասում:
Գնացինք առաջ:

----------


## Ahik

> Չուկ ջան, մի բան եմ նկատել, դու քեզ հակառակ բոլոր գրառումները անվանում ես դեմագոգիա: Դա էլ ա մի քիչ դեմագոգիայի նշան:
> Քարի պահով ասեմ, որ կարողա էդ քարի առաջ մի ուրիշ քար դնես ու մտածես, թե էդ քարը կպահի էն գլորվողին: Բայց իրականում սխալվես հաշվարկներում ու երկուսն էլ գլորվեն ձորը, դե մտածի թե ոնց ես էդ երկու քարը ձորից հանում: 
> Ինչևէ, մի հարց ա ինձ տանջում, որի պատասխանը ոչ մի ձև ինձ չեն տալիս: Կարո՞ղ ես, քո պատկերացումներով ասել, թե ձեր շարժմանը մոտավոր բնակչության քանի տոկոսն է մասնակցում:


Գլորվող քարի դեմն առնելնա պետք, ստեղ արդեն ուրիշ հարցա թե ոնց

----------


## Արիացի

> Գլորվող քարի դեմն առնելնա պետք, ստեղ արդեն ուրիշ հարցա թե ոնց


հա էլի: Ճիշտ ես:

----------


## Chuk

> Ընդհանրապես, Հայաստանում քիչ թե շատ խելամիտ ցանկացած մարդ էլ գիտի ով ա Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ու ովքեր են մնացածը:


Միանգամայն ճիշտ էր գրառմանդ այս մի հատվածը, որոշ վերապահումներով: Խելամիտ մարդկանց մեծ մասը գիտի:

----------


## Old

> Սուտ ես ասում:
> Գնացինք առաջ:


Մարտական ես տրամադրված, բան չհասկացա  :Smile:  , հո դու խաղաղ ցուցարար չես ՞՞՞;  :Smile: :
Հաաա, լավ հասկացա, ստեղաց "գողը" դու ես , ոնց որ  :Wink: : Միանգամից, ասա քնարկումներին մի մասնակցեք, թե չէ հերթով, դեմոգոգ, ստախոս, զրպարտող .....

----------

Արիացի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Մարտական ես տրամադրված, բան չհասկացա  , հո դու խաղաղ ցուցարար չես ՞՞՞; :
> Հաաա, լավ հասկացա, ստեղաց "գողը" դու ես , ոնց որ : Միանգամից, ասա քնարկումներին մի մասնակցեք, թե չէ հերթով, դեմոգոգ, ստախոս, զրպարտող .....


Ախպեր, լրիվ մոնոպոլիա ա: Հետո էլ թե երգիրը երգիր չի  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ahik

Չուկ էլի դեմամգգիայով ես զբաղվում, ասել եմ չե որ քեզ չի սազում. Եթե չեմ ասել ուրեմն ասում եմ :Smile: 

Արիացի ջան հիմա Չուկը Լևոնի թիմին միացած փորձում են էտ քարը կանգնացնեն, ուղղակի համենայն դեպս ինձ համար իրանց մեթոդը ընդունելի չի.
Բայց մեկա քարը կանգնացնելա պետք, թեչե երկիրը լրիվ վարի կգնա

----------


## Ahik

> Ախպեր, լրիվ մոնոպոլիա ա: Հետո էլ թե երգիրը երգիր չի


Չէ ինչի, Լևոնի մասին վատը գրի չջնջվեց :LOL: 
Ճիշտն ասաց զարմացել էի :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան հիմա Չուկը Լևոնի թիմին միացած փորձում են էտ քարը կանգնացնեն, ուղղակի համենայն դեպս ինձ համար իրանց մեթոդը ընդունելի չի.
> Բայց մեկա քարը կանգնացնելա պետք, թեչե երկիրը լրիվ վարի կգնա


Հա, եղբայր, բոլորիս նպատակն էլ էդ քարը կանգնացնելն ա: Ուղղակի հլա որ ուզում եմ հասկանամ ով ինչ մեթոդ ա առաջարկում: Թե չէ ամեն ասածիս մեջ դեմագոգիա են տեսնում:

----------

Old (21.02.2009)

----------


## Old

> Գլորվող քարի դեմն առնելնա պետք, ստեղ արդեն ուրիշ հարցա թե ոնց


Դե հենց դա էլ հիմա մեր ազգի պրոբլեմն ա, մեծ պրոբլեմը: Մի մասը համոզված ա, որ Լևոնն ա լինելու քարի դեմն առնողը, մյուս մասը չի հավատում: 
Տեսնենք , որ քարն ա ավելի զորեղ  :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> Չէ ինչի, Լևոնի մասին վատը գրի չջնջվեց
> Ճիշտն ասաց զարմացել էի


Բայց խի պիտի ջնջվի: Դա կատակ էր: Մենք բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ ակումբը դեմոկրատական սկզբունքներով ֆորում ա  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

Ժողովուրդ էս թեման խի՞ եք սարքել 50 ավել էջ: Գնացողը գնալու ա, չգնացողը չի գնալու: Իրար հակառակում համոզելուց էլ կարող ա իրար վիրավորեք, կամ նեղացնեք: Թողեք գոնե կարանանք էջերը կարդանք: Թեման քննարկամ համար ա, ոչ թե պրոպագանդման:

----------

Chuk (21.02.2009), Old (21.02.2009)

----------


## Old

Արիացի, միգուցե դեմոկրատական ա, բայց մենք քիչ ենք այստեղ  :Wink:  ու մեզ ել են Հայ ասում:
Կներեք օֆֆտոպի համար, մի քիչ ցրվել էի ուզում  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ժողովուրդ էս թեման խի՞ եք սարքել 50 ավել էջ: Գնացողը գնալու ա, չգնացողը չի գնալու: Իրար հակառակում համոզելուց էլ կարող ա իրար վիրավորեք, կամ նեղացնեք: Թողեք գոնե կարանանք էջերը կարդանք: Թեման քննարկամ համար ա, ոչ թե պրոպագանդման:


Եղբայր հլա որ չենք վիրավորում ու ստացվում ա :Smile: 
Լավ կլիներ ուղղակի, թեմայի հետ հարցում էլ լիներ, որ մի քիչ պատկերացում կազմենք գնացողների ու չգնացողների հարաբերակցության մասին:  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Եղբայր, հիմա մեր գյուղում օրեկան մի մարդ ա մահանում, ի՞նչ ա պիտի սաղի գերեզմանին գնամ: Հարցը էն ա, որ դու մարտի 1-ին պիտի հարգես էդ մարդկանց հիշատակը, էդ դեպքում հարց ա առաջանում, մինչև հիմա հարգել ե՞ս, որ հիմա հարգելու ես: Օլդ-ի ասածն էլ հենց էս ա: Էս ամեն ինչը իրա մեջ մի քիչ ձևական ու ցուցադրական տարր ա պարունակում:


Մարտի 1-ին իշխանության կողմից սպանվածին համեմատելը ձեր գյուղում ամեն օր մահացողի հետ խայտառակություն է պարզապես: Ո՛չ, ես չեմ այցելել ու չեմ էլ այցելի նրանցից որևէ մեկին գերեզմանին՝ անհատապես: Սակայն մշտապես կմասնակցեմ նրանց հիշատակը հարգող բոլոր միջոցառումներին, ինչպես որ գրեթե ամեն տարի այցելել եմ Ծիծեռնակաբերդ, չնայած զոհերից ոչ մեկի գերեզմանին չեմ այցելել: Մարտի 1-ին էլ եմ դա անելու ու թերևս Մյասնիկյանի արձանին կհասնեմ ծաղիկները ձեռքիս, թեև վստահ չեմ, որ ծաղիկով գնալն այդ պահին հնարավոր կլինի:

Ու էլի կասեմ, սա էլ է դեմագոգիա: Ամո՛թ է:

----------

Մարկիզ (21.02.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Հա, եղբայր, բոլորիս նպատակն էլ էդ քարը կանգնացնելն ա: Ուղղակի հլա որ ուզում եմ հասկանամ ով ինչ մեթոդ ա առաջարկում: Թե չէ ամեն ասածիս մեջ դեմագոգիա են տեսնում:


Ես էլ Լևոնական չեմ, իսկ Լևոնի գաղափարախոսությունը չեմ հավանում :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: 
Բայց դե հիմա...

----------


## Elmo

> Եղբայր հլա որ չենք վիրավորում ու ստացվում ա
> Լավ կլիներ ուղղակի, թեմայի հետ հարցում էլ լիներ, որ մի քիչ պատկերացում կազմենք գնացողների ու չգնացողների հարաբերակցության մասին:


Ակումբում մեծամասամբ գնացողներ են: Ու ակումբը չի կարա պատճառ դառնա, որ չգնացողը գնա: Իմ գրանցման ժամկետն ու գրառումների քանակը դրա ապացույցն ա  :LOL:  չգնացող եմ:
Լավ ա, որ նորմալ բանավեճ ա ստացվում, չեմ հասցրել էջերը կարդամ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Մարտի 1-ին իշխանության կողմից սպանվածին համեմատելը ձեր գյուղում ամեն օր մահացողի հետ խայտառակություն է պարզապես: Ո՛չ, ես չեմ այցելել ու չեմ էլ այցելի նրանցից որևէ մեկին գերեզմանին՝ անհատապես: Սակայն մշտապես կմասնակցեմ նրանց հիշատակը հարգող բոլոր միջոցառումներին, ինչպես որ գրեթե ամեն տարի այցելել եմ Ծիծեռնակաբերդ, չնայած զոհերից ոչ մեկի գերեզմանին չեմ այցելել: Մարտի 1-ին էլ եմ դա անելու ու թերևս Մյասնիկյանի արձանին կհասնեմ ծաղիկները ձեռքիս, թեև վստահ չեմ, որ ծաղիկով գնալն այդ պահին հնարավոր կլինի:
> 
> Ու էլի կասեմ, սա էլ է դեմագոգիա: Ամո՛թ է:


Չուկ ջան, իմ համեստ կարծիքով էլ, մարտի մեկի զոհերին եղեռնի զոհերի հետ համեմատելն էլ ա պարզապես խայտառակություն:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց ես կարիք չունեմ ինչ-որ շարժումների, ինչ-որ առաջնորդների: Ես իմ պայքարը մղում եմ իմ ձևերով և մինչև հիմա իմ բոլոր նպատակներին հասել եմ: Սա մեր բոլորի երկիրն է, բայց ես կոնկրետ պահանջելու բան չունեմ: Այ թուրքից, թաթարից, վրացուց ու պարսիկից լիքը պահանջելու բան ունեմ, բայց հլա որ չեմ ստանում պահանջածս, իմ պայքարը համաժողովրդական բնույթ չի կրում: Հուսով եմ մի օր կստանամ:


Այո՛, իհարկե հասել ես քո նպատակներին, դրանք են.
- Ընտրությունների ժամանակ ժողովրդի ձայնը կապ չունի
- Մարդիկ կարող են դատապարտվել չգործած հանցանքի համար
- Իշխանությունը կարող է փողոցում մարդկանց սպանել
- Ոստիկանը կարող է հարվածել քսանամյա աղջկան, ծեծել լրագրողին, խոչընդոտել նրա աշխատանքը
- Իշխանությունն իրավասու է ընդունել հակասահմանադրական օրենքներ, կարևորը դրանք ծառայեն իր շահին
- Կարելի է փակել ազատ խոսող մարդու բերանը
-...

----------

Ahik (21.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Կներես, չես՞ նեղանա,  եթե մարդիկ սկսեն թերթել 2008, ու պայքարեն 2011 անարդարությունների դեմ;


Չեմ նեղանա, անշուշտ, բայց հույսեր մի փայփայիր, դրան չենք հասնելու  :Wink: 

Ես իմ համախոհների հետ նաև մարտի 1-ին պայքարելու եմ նրա համար, որ դրան չհասնենք, ես չեմ հանձնվելու ու մինչև վերջ գնալու եմ... որքան էլ որ այդ հեռանկարը քեզ սարսափեցնում է  :Blush:

----------


## Ahik

> Այո՛, իհարկե հասել ես քո նպատակներին, դրանք են.
> - Ընտրությունների ժամանակ ժողովրդի ձայնը կապ չունի
> - Մարդիկ կարող են դատապարտվել չգործած հանցանքի համար
> - Իշխանությունը կարող է փողոցում մարդկանց սպանել
> - Ոստիկանը կարող է հարվածել քսանամյա աղջկան, ծեծել լրագրողին, խոչընդոտել նրա աշխատանքը
> - Իշխանությունն իրավասու է ընդունել հակասահմանադրական օրենքներ, կարևորը դրանք ծառայեն իր շահին
> - Կարելի է փակել ազատ խոսող մարդու բերանը
> -...


Լավ ասիր, բայց իմ ուզածն ուրիշա
Թող էտ ամեն ինչը անի սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված 5 տարվա ընթացքում :Ok:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, մի բան եմ նկատել, դու քեզ հակառակ բոլոր գրառումները անվանում ես դեմագոգիա: Դա էլ ա մի քիչ դեմագոգիայի նշան:
> Քարի պահով ասեմ, որ կարողա էդ քարի առաջ մի ուրիշ քար դնես ու մտածես, թե էդ քարը կպահի էն գլորվողին: Բայց իրականում սխալվես հաշվարկներում ու երկուսն էլ գլորվեն ձորը, դե մտածի թե ոնց ես էդ երկու քարը ձորից հանում: 
> Ինչևէ, մի հարց ա ինձ տանջում, որի պատասխանը ոչ մի ձև ինձ չեն տալիս: Կարո՞ղ ես, քո պատկերացումներով ասել, թե ձեր շարժմանը մոտավոր բնակչության քանի տոկոսն է մասնակցում:


Պարզապես սուտ ես ասում:
Ես դեմագոգիա չեմ անվանում «ինձ հակառակ բոլոր գրառումները», կարող ես համոզվել թեկուզ այս թեմայի էջերը թերթելով: Ես այդպես եմ անվանում դեմագոգ գրառումները, որոնք, ցավոք, պակասություն չեն անում:

Քարի հարցով... հնարավոր է: Սակայն գոնե մի բան փորձում ես անել: Իսկ մեր դեպքում մենք ավելի հաշվարկված ենք պահում քարի դեմը, հետո, եթե պետք է, առանձին թեմայում քեզ կներկայացնեմ այս ողջ ընթացքի մի շարք ձեռքբերումներ, որոնք նաև ցույց են տալիս քարի ընթացքի կասեցումը:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է բնակչության տոկոսին, ապա իմ գնահատականով ակտիվ է 20-30%-ը, իսկ մեր կողմնակիցներն են 60-70%-ը, բայց սա միայն իմ սուբյեկտիվ, չհիմնավորված գնահատականն է:

----------


## Արիացի

> Այո՛, իհարկե հասել ես քո նպատակներին, դրանք են.
> - Ընտրությունների ժամանակ ժողովրդի ձայնը կապ չունի
> - Մարդիկ կարող են դատապարտվել չգործած հանցանքի համար
> - Իշխանությունը կարող է փողոցում մարդկանց սպանել
> - Ոստիկանը կարող է հարվածել քսանամյա աղջկան, ծեծել լրագրողին, խոչընդոտել նրա աշխատանքը
> - Իշխանությունն իրավասու է ընդունել հակասահմանադրական օրենքներ, կարևորը դրանք ծառայեն իր շահին
> - Կարելի է փակել ազատ խոսող մարդու բերանը
> -...


Չուկ ջան, շատ երկրներում, որոնցում ես հասցրել եմ լինել, իմ աչքով համոզվել եմ, որ ամեն տեղ էլ էս վիճակն ա, նույնիսկ ավելի վատ: Ամեն տեղ էլ մարդիկ կան, որ պայքարում են, իշխանությունների դեմ: Ու դա ավելի է լավացնում իշխանությունների աշխատանքը: Իմ ասածը այն չէ, որ մի պայքարեք, ընդհակառակը ուղղակի խուսափեք ռադիկալությունից ու արյունահեղությունից: Ու մի բան գիտակցել ա պետք բոլոր ընդդիմադիրների կողմից. իշխանությունը միշտ ավելի ուժեղ ա: Ու պետք չի թույլ ուժերով գնալ ուժեղ իշխանության դեմ, որովհետև ուժեղի մոտ միշտ էլ թույլն է մեղավոր, ցավոք:

----------

Լուսաբեր (22.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, փաստորեն պարզվում ա, որ ունեմ: Ու քանի որ ունեմ, ու պլյուս դրան ունեմ նաև իմ կարծիքը ազատ արտահայտելու իրավունք, ու էս ֆորումն էլ ապահովում է խոսքի ազատություն, ապա ես պնդում եմ, որ էդ մարդկանց արածները երեխայություն ա: Դա իմ համեստ կարծիքն է ու ոչ մեկը իրավունք չունի ասել, որ իմ կարծիքը սխալ է, քանի որ կարծիքը սխալ չի լինում


Դու ունես իրավունք ազատ արտահայտել քո տեսակետը ու արտահայտում ես: Ես համարում եմ, որ քո այդ տեսակետը ու կարծիքը՝ հնչեցված քո շուրթերից, բարոյականությունից դուրս է: Միշտ հիշիր, որ տեսակետդ ընդամենը քո սուբյեկտիվն է ու չի հավակնում բացարձակ ճշմարտություն լինելուց: Տվյալ դեպքում այն ընդամենը երեխայական տեսակետ էր  :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է բնակչության տոկոսին, ապա իմ գնահատականով ակտիվ է 20-30%-ը, իսկ մեր կողմնակիցներն են 60-70%-ը, բայց սա միայն իմ սուբյեկտիվ, չհիմնավորված գնահատականն է:


Դու այս թվերը մայրաքաղաքի տվյալներով ե՞ս ասում, թե ընդհանուր հանրապետության: Ու մի բան էլ, դուք մարզերում ձեր գործունեությունը ծավալում ե՞ք: Ասում եմ, նրա համար, որ Կապանում օրինակ, համարյա ոչ մեկը այս պայքարի մասին տեղյակ չի: Իսկ էնտեղ 40000 մարդ է ապրում: Քիչ թիվ չի ՀՀ-ի համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Մարտական ես տրամադրված, բան չհասկացա  , հո դու խաղաղ ցուցարար չես ՞՞՞; :
> Հաաա, լավ հասկացա, ստեղաց "գողը" դու ես , ոնց որ : Միանգամից, ասա քնարկումներին մի մասնակցեք, թե չէ հերթով, դեմոգոգ, ստախոս, զրպարտող .....


Ասելիքի բացակայություն:
Չեմ հավատում, որ զոհվածներից որևէ մեկի հարազատն ես:
Իմ ունեցած տեղեկություններով ՀԱԿ-ը մշտապես ուշադրության կենտրոնում է պահել զոհվածների ընտանիքներին, ինչի անուղղակի ապացույցներից է 7-ի դատավարության ժամանակ այդ մարդկանց՝ 7-ի կողքին լինելը:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է մյուս պայքարողներին, ապա նրանք չեն մոռանում այդ զոհերին ու մասնակցում են նրանց հիշատակը  հարգող բոլոր միջոցառումներին:

Հակված եմ քո՝ այդ հարցը բարձրացնելը համարել սադրանք ու միայն հույս ունեմ, որ սխալվում եմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ էլի դեմամգգիայով ես զբաղվում, ասել եմ չե որ քեզ չի սազում. Եթե չեմ ասել ուրեմն ասում եմ


Միշտ ուրախ եմ լսել, Ահիկ, բայց ցանկալի կլիներ որ մեղադրանքին զուգահեռ հնչեցվեր մեղադրանքի պատճառը, առիթը, հիմնավորումը, ու չեմ բացառում, որ քեզ կապացուցեի, որ արածս դեմագոգիա չէ:
Կանխավ շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Արիացի

> Դու ունես իրավունք ազատ արտահայտել քո տեսակետը ու արտահայտում ես: Ես համարում եմ, որ քո այդ տեսակետը ու կարծիքը՝ հնչեցված քո շուրթերից, բարոյականությունից դուրս է: Միշտ հիշիր, որ տեսակետդ ընդամենը քո սուբյեկտիվն է ու չի հավակնում բացարձակ ճշմարտություն լինելուց: Տվյալ դեպքում այն ընդամենը երեխայական տեսակետ էր


Ես գիտեմ, որ դա ընդամենը իմ տեսակետն է ու անհրաժեշտության դեպքում նշում եմ էդ մասին: Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, թե դա երեխայական տեսակետ ա, ապա դա էլ քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ ինչի, Լևոնի մասին վատը գրի չջնջվեց
> Ճիշտն ասաց զարմացել էի


Սուտ ես ասում ու զրպարտում:
Քո ասածն անուղղակի խոսք է այն մասին, որ ջնջվում են Լևոնի մասին բոլոր վատ խոսքերը: Կարող եմ հավաստել, որ հակառակն ավելի շատ է ջնջվում: ՀԱմոզվելու համար անհրաժեշտ է շրջել ընդամենը ֆորումի թեմաներում ու տեսնել նույն անձի հասցեին ասած բազում վիրավորական գրառումները:
Ակումբում ջնջվում են *միայն* կանոնադրության խախտում հանդիսացող գրառումները, եթե նկատվում են:

----------


## Old

> Տեղեկացված չլինելով խոսելը ի՞նչ անվանեմ: Հուսամ անմեղսունակ ես: Տեր-Պետրոսյանն այն անհատներից էր, երբ Սովետի ժամանակ, երբ արգելված էր, Եղեռնի մասին բարձրաձայնում էր: Այս ամենն իմանալու համար սովորիր սեփական երկրիդ պատմությունը:


Ինչ անեմ, պատասխանեմ կոպտությանդ նոր անցնեմ առաջ ՞՞՞, թե կրակի հետ եմ խաղում: Համարենք լեզվի սայթաքում էր:

Հիշեցրու ինձ մի դեպք, երբ ԼՏՊ-ին, տեսել ես Ծիծեռնակաբեդում, գոնէ 98-ից հետո: Հաստատ, մեր "փառապանծ", պահը բաց չէին թողնի լուսաբանելու այդ սենսացիան: Ասա ինձ, եթե սխալվում եմ, Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի զոհերից, որ մեկի թաղման արարողությանն է մասնակցել ԼՏՊ, ու քանի անգամ է այցելել Եռաբլուր, հարգելու այն մարդկանց հիշատակը, ում արյան գնով պահեցինք մեր երկիրը ու նրա աթոռը: 
Սարսափելի է, որ արդեն հասցրել են որոշ մարդկանց այն մակարդակի, որ Սեփական երկրի պատմությունն ու Լևոնը ընդհանրացնում են մի գաղափարի մեջ: 
Ողբամ զքեզ , իմ երկիր:  
Չուկ, եթե բարեկամական կապեր ունես ԼՏպ-ի հետ, ուղղակի բանների տեղը գրի ԼՏՊ-ին չվիրավորել:
Errare humanum est! - Մարդը անսխալական չէ; Իսկ ֆորումները գոյություն ունեն մտքեր փոխանակելու, այլ ոչ թե իրար վիրավորելու համար; Դու հո լավ գիտես :Wink: 
Գնացի քնեմ, չեմ սիրում բռիությունն ու կոպտությունը  :Angry2:

----------


## Ahik

> Դու այս թվերը մայրաքաղաքի տվյալներով ե՞ս ասում, թե ընդհանուր հանրապետության: Ու մի բան էլ, դուք մարզերում ձեր գործունեությունը ծավալում ե՞ք: Ասում եմ, նրա համար, որ Կապանում օրինակ, համարյա ոչ մեկը այս պայքարի մասին տեղյակ չի: Իսկ էնտեղ 40000 մարդ է ապրում: Քիչ թիվ չի ՀՀ-ի համար:


Երևանից դուրս Լևոնի ձայնն ընդհանրապես արգելում են, էլ ու՞ր մնաց ցույցերի մասին իմանան.

----------


## Արիացի

> Սուտ ես ասում ու զրպարտում:


Սա էլ իմ համեստ կարծիքով, քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է:  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, եղբայր, բոլորիս նպատակն էլ էդ քարը կանգնացնելն ա: Ուղղակի հլա որ ուզում եմ հասկանամ ով ինչ մեթոդ ա առաջարկում: Թե չէ ամեն ասածիս մեջ դեմագոգիա են տեսնում:


Արի հանրահավաքի ու սեփական ականջներով լսիր առաջարկվող տարբերակը, հակառակ դեպքում կպնդեմ, որ իրականում ցանկություն չունես լսելու ու ընդամենը քեզ համար «կոզր» խոսք ես գտել:

----------


## Old

> Չեմ նեղանա, անշուշտ, բայց հույսեր մի փայփայիր, դրան չենք հասնելու 
> 
> Ես իմ համախոհների հետ նաև մարտի 1-ին պայքարելու եմ նրա համար, որ դրան չհասնենք, ես չեմ հանձնվելու ու մինչև վերջ գնալու եմ... որքան էլ որ այդ հեռանկարը քեզ սարսափեցնում է


Ուրեմն, մի նեղացիր, որ որոշ մարդիկ էլ պայքարում են մյուս տարեթվերը մոռացության չտալու համար  :Wink:  

Ինչի պիտի այդ հեռանկարը ինձ սարսափացներ՞՞՞՞

----------


## Արիացի

> Երևանից դուրս Լևոնի ձայնն ընդհանրապես արգելում են, էլ ու՞ր մնաց ցույցերի մասին իմանան.


Օրինակ ես, որ անձամբ գնում եմ Կապան, հետս Լևոնի բոլոր դիսկերը տանում եմ ու քաղաքի որոշ մասին տեղեկացնում եմ: Նման ձևերով են ինֆորմացիան հասցնում: Ես ընդդիմադիր չեմ, բայց էդ դիսկերը ու Լևոնի որոշ գրքույկները անձամբ եմ տարել ու բնակչության մեջ հետաքրքրվողներին տվել:

----------

Chuk (21.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ կլիներ ուղղակի, թեմայի հետ հարցում էլ լիներ, որ մի քիչ պատկերացում կազմենք գնացողների ու չգնացողների հարաբերակցության մասին:


Թեև չէի ուզում, բայց թեմային հարցում է ավելացվել:

----------

Elmo (21.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Թեև չէի ուզում, բայց թեմային հարցում է ավելացվել:


Մերսի:

----------


## Elmo

> Երևանից դուրս Լևոնի ձայնն ընդհանրապես արգելում են, էլ ու՞ր մնաց ցույցերի մասին իմանան.


Ռայոններից որ մարդ գալիս ա ցույցի, իմանում են գործից հանում, էլ ոչ մեկ վախից իրան գործ չի տալիս: Դրա համար էլ չեն գալիս, կամ գալիս են մոտակա ռայոններից, որտեղից կարելի ա գալ քաղաք աշխատել, իսկ հեռավորներում հույս չկա:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արա հանրահավաքի ու սեփական ականջներով լսիր առաջարկվող տարբերակը, հակառակ դեպքում կպնդեմ, որ իրականում ցանկություն չունես լսելու ու ընդամենը քեզ համար «կոզր» խոսք ես գտել:


Չուկ ջան արաներից ու նման կարգի բառերից խուսափի: Ստեղ մենք ընդամենը քաղաքակիրթ զրուցում ենք:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, իմ համեստ կարծիքով էլ, մարտի մեկի զոհերին եղեռնի զոհերի հետ համեմատելն էլ ա պարզապես խայտառակություն:


Իսկ ես չհամեմատեցի, իրականում:
Ընդամենը ցույց տվեցի, որ զոհվածի հիշատակը հարգելու համար նրա գերեզմանին այցելելը պարտադիր չէ:

Իրականում այս երկուսն անհամեմատելի բաներ են, մի քանի պատճառով.
- զոհերի քանակ
- մի դեպքում սպանել է արտաքին թշնամին, մի դեպքում ներքին
և այլն

----------


## Nareco

> Չուկ ջան արաներից ու նման կարգի բառերից խուսափի: Ստեղ մենք ընդամենը քաղաքակիրթ զրուցում ենք:


Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ Չուկը գրել է *«Արի»*... սա կողքից դիտարկում:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ տղայա, ափսոս Լևոնականա


Քո շուրթերից այս խոսքերը լսելը ցավալի է:
Այո՛, լևոնական եմ, թեև չեմ ընդունում այդ տերմինը: Ես չեմ ընդունում, որ մարդկանց կարելի է բաժանել Լևոնական ու Սերժականի, Վազգենական ու Գեղամյանականի: Անձով պայմանավորելը, քո գաղափարներն անձով կապելը անընդունելի է համար: Բայց երբ նման խոսքեր եմ լսում ուզում եմ ասել. ՀԱ՛, ԼԵՎՈՆԱԿԱՆ ԵՄ: ՀԵՏՈ՞  :Think:

----------


## Արիացի

> Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ Չուկը գրել է *«Արի»*... սա կողքից դիտարկում:


հա, էդ դեպքում սխալ հասկացա, կներեք

----------


## Ahik

> Սուտ ես ասում ու զրպարտում:
> Քո ասածն անուղղակի խոսք է այն մասին, որ ջնջվում են Լևոնի մասին բոլոր վատ խոսքերը: Կարող եմ հավաստել, որ հակառակն ավելի շատ է ջնջվում: ՀԱմոզվելու համար անհրաժեշտ է շրջել ընդամենը ֆորումի թեմաներում ու տեսնել նույն անձի հասցեին ասած բազում վիրավորական գրառումները:
> Ակումբում ջնջվում են *միայն* կանոնադրության խախտում հանդիսացող գրառումները, եթե նկատվում են:


Նախ "սուտ ես ասում" արտահայտությունը կխնդրեի մյուս անգամ չկիրռել, համենայն դեպս իմ հասցեին :Angry2: 
երկրորդն էլ ես ինքս շատ լավ գիտեմ թե դու ինչպես ես վարում ակումբի գործավարությունը և շատ գոհ եմ :Ok: 
երրորդ, ես *վիրավորական* չեմ գրել այլ *վատ* :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, շատ երկրներում, որոնցում ես հասցրել եմ լինել, իմ աչքով համոզվել եմ, որ ամեն տեղ էլ էս վիճակն ա, նույնիսկ ավելի վատ: Ամեն տեղ էլ մարդիկ կան, որ պայքարում են, իշխանությունների դեմ: Ու դա ավելի է լավացնում իշխանությունների աշխատանքը: Իմ ասածը այն չէ, որ մի պայքարեք, ընդհակառակը ուղղակի խուսափեք ռադիկալությունից ու արյունահեղությունից: Ու մի բան գիտակցել ա պետք բոլոր ընդդիմադիրների կողմից. իշխանությունը միշտ ավելի ուժեղ ա: Ու պետք չի թույլ ուժերով գնալ ուժեղ իշխանության դեմ, որովհետև ուժեղի մոտ միշտ էլ թույլն է մեղավոր, ցավոք:


Ինձ բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում թե որ երկրում ոնց ա: Ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես ընկերոջս կամ ծանոթիս գնահատալու, նրա մասին կարծիք կազմելու համար չի հետաքրում թե Ջոն Սմիթն ինչ դրական ու բացասական կողմեր ունի:

Պայքարելու եմ մինչև վերջ ու ռադիկալ չեմ: Ռադիկալ լինեի Մանուկյանի նման ԱԺ գրոհելու մասին կերազեի: Էնպես որ ուրիշ օպերայի երգերը մեր խոսակցությանը եկ չխառնենք:

----------


## Արիացի

> Լավ տղայա, ափսոս Լևոնականա


Ահիկ, ջան բոլորն էլ լավ տղերք են: Մարդու քաղաքական հայացքները իմ համար նրա լավ կամ վատ լինելու մեջ դեր չեն խաղում:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Դու այս թվերը մայրաքաղաքի տվյալներով ե՞ս ասում, թե ընդհանուր հանրապետության: Ու մի բան էլ, դուք մարզերում ձեր գործունեությունը ծավալում ե՞ք: Ասում եմ, նրա համար, որ Կապանում օրինակ, համարյա ոչ մեկը այս պայքարի մասին տեղյակ չի: Իսկ էնտեղ 40000 մարդ է ապրում: Քիչ թիվ չի ՀՀ-ի համար:


ՀԱԿ-ն ունի գրասենյակներ բոլոր մարզերում, բայց մեր ակտիվ հիմնական մասը մայրաքաղաքում է: Որոշ մարզային կառույցներ արդեն լավ աշխատում են, մյուսները նոր են սկսում հունի մեջ մտնել: Ամեն դեպքում մարզերն անտեսված չեն:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ինձ բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում թե որ երկրում ոնց ա: Ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես ընկերոջս կամ ծանոթիս գնահատալու, նրա մասին կարծիք կազմելու համար չի հետաքրում թե Ջոն Սմիթն ինչ դրական ու բացասական կողմեր ունի:
> 
> Պայքարելու եմ մինչև վերջ ու ռադիկալ չեմ: Ռադիկալ լինեի Մանուկյանի նման ԱԺ գրոհելու մասին կերազեի: Էնպես որ ուրիշ օպերայի երգերը մեր խոսակցությանը եկ չխառնենք:


Ես միայն ուրախ եմ, որ մեր հասարակության մեջ կան նման երիտասարդներ, որ իրենց գաղափարների համար պատրաստ են մինչև վերջ պայքարելու: Դա միայն ողջունելի է: Իմ համեստ կարծիքով Լևոնի շարժումը ավելի փոքր բնույթ էր կրում ու էդ պայմաններում ԱԺ գրոհելը սխալ կլիներ:

----------


## Old

> Քո շուրթերից այս խոսքերը լսելը ցավալի է:
> Այո՛, լևոնական եմ, թեև չեմ ընդունում այդ տերմինը: Ես չեմ ընդունում, որ մարդկանց կարելի է բաժանել Լևոնական ու Սերժականի, Վազգենական ու Գեղամյանականի: Անձով պայմանավորելը, քո գաղափարներն անձով կապելը անընդունելի է համար: Բայց երբ նման խոսքեր եմ լսում ուզում եմ ասել. ՀԱ՛, ԼԵՎՈՆԱԿԱՆ ԵՄ: ՀԵՏՈ՞


Դե լավ, հա, ետքան էլ վիրավորական չի իրականում, մի ժամանակ կաին գվադիականն էր, մարքսիստներ....... ու չէին վիրավորվում: Եթե գաղափարների կրողն ես: Իսկ տարանջատումներ միշտ էլ եղել են,  6-տղեք, վանոյի տղեք, վազգենականներ, սերժականներ, հո լրիվ նույն դավանանքի չեն լինելու մեր նման ՄԵԾ ազգերի մեջ :
Կարևորը մարդս մարդ լինի, տեղն եկած տեղն էլ վիրավորի հակառակորդին, դիմացը կանգնած, տղավարի  :Smile:

----------

Արիացի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Քո շուրթերից այս խոսքերը լսելը ցավալի է:
> Այո՛, լևոնական եմ, թեև չեմ ընդունում այդ տերմինը: Ես չեմ ընդունում, որ մարդկանց կարելի է բաժանել Լևոնական ու Սերժականի, Վազգենական ու Գեղամյանականի: Անձով պայմանավորելը, քո գաղափարներն անձով կապելը անընդունելի է համար: Բայց երբ նման խոսքեր եմ լսում ուզում եմ ասել. ՀԱ՛, ԼԵՎՈՆԱԿԱՆ ԵՄ: ՀԵՏՈ՞


Չուկ ջան դու գիտես թե ես քեզ ոնց եմ հարգում, ու գտնում եմ որ քո Լևոնի կողքը գտնվելը  շատ սխալա, դա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա. 
Ես ոչթե Լևոնականներին չեմ հավանում այլ որոշ մարդկանց, այդ թվում նաև Լևոնին, դրա համար եմ գտնում որ դու չպետքա Լևոնի կողքը լինես, ըստ ինձ ինքն ետ մարդը չի

----------


## Արիացի

> Ես ոչթե Լևոնականներին չեմ հավանում այլ որոշ մարդկանց, այդ թվում նաև Լևոնին


Հենց էս ա շատ մարդկանց պահում էս շարժումից: Շատ մարդիկ հենց հաշվի առնելով Լևոնի ու նրա կողքը գտնվողների անցյալը, Էսօր չեն ուզում իրանց միանալ:

----------


## Chuk

> Հիշեցրու ինձ մի դեպք, երբ ԼՏՊ-ին, տեսել ես Ծիծեռնակաբեդում, գոնէ 98-ից հետո: Հաստատ, մեր "փառապանծ", պահը բաց չէին թողնի լուսաբանելու այդ սենսացիան: Ասա ինձ, եթե սխալվում եմ, Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի զոհերից, որ մեկի թաղման արարողությանն է մասնակցել ԼՏՊ, ու քանի անգամ է այցելել Եռաբլուր, հարգելու այն մարդկանց հիշատակը, ում արյան գնով պահեցինք մեր երկիրը ու նրա աթոռը:


Բացարձակապես նշանակություն չունի, թե քանի անգամ է Ծիծեռնակաբերդ գնացել, մասնակցել թե չի մասնակցել 27-ի զոհերից որևէ մեկի թաղմանը (ոչ մեկի մասին ոչ հաստատող, ոչ հերքող ինֆորմացիա չունեմ): Դա անկարևորագույն բան է: Մարդու հարգանքը դրանով չի որ դատում են: Իսկ քեզ նորից առաջարկում եմ ծանոթանալ պատմությանը ու մտածել, թե օրինակ ինչպես եղավ, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի եղբայրը, Կարեն Դեմիրճյանի տղան նրա կողմնակիցներն են... չէ որ թաղմանը չէր գնացել: Ինչպե՞ս եղավ, որ Յուրա Բախշյանի այրին թեև ՀԱԿ-ից չէ, ժառանգությունից է, բայց համակրում է շարժմանը, չէ որ թաղմանը չի գնացել.. և այլն:



> Չուկ, եթե բարեկամական կապեր ունես ԼՏպ-ի հետ, ուղղակի բանների տեղը գրի ԼՏՊ-ին չվիրավորել:


Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կամ շարժման առաջնորդներից որևէ մեկի հետ բարեկամական կապ չունեմ, ոչ մի անձնական (ոչ ընդհանուր, այլոց շաահից տարբերվող) շահ չունեմ Շարժման հաղթանակից: Սրան գալը նշան է, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, ասելիքի բացակայության: Նման մտքի գալը, վստահ եմ, որ քաղաքականությունը անձերով պայմանավորող սխալ տարբերակի արգասիք է: Մարդիկ, վեր կանգնեք անձերից, սա անձերի պայքար չէ, անձերի խնդիր չէ, այլ ասելիքները:

հ.գ. Քեզ ուղղված ոչ մի գրառումս չի ունեցել վիրավորական կոնտեքստ, այդ թվում կարմիրով ընդգծածդ հատվածը:

----------


## Elmo

> Հենց էս ա շատ մարդկանց պահում էս շարժումից: Շատ մարդիկ հենց հաշվի առնելով Լևոնի ու նրա կողքը գտնվողների անցյալը, Էսօր չեն ուզում իրանց միանալ:


Ուհու: Թե չէ, հրեն կացինս սրած, գնամ բերեմ ծառը կտրեմ: Նաղդ ես մի 20 ընկերներով կգաինք, եթե լևոնի պես սրիկա չլիներ էդքան ժողովրդին առաջնորդողը:
Ոնց որ ասում են
ավելի լավ ա ունենալ 1000 ոչխար՝ առյուծի գլխավորությամբ, քան 1000 առյուծ՝ ոչխարի գլխավորությամբ:

----------

Արիացի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ուրեմն, մի նեղացիր, որ որոշ մարդիկ էլ պայքարում են մյուս տարեթվերը մոռացության չտալու համար  
> 
> Ինչի պիտի այդ հեռանկարը ինձ սարսափացներ՞՞՞՞


Նյութի սխալ ըմբռնման արդյունքում գրված գրառում: Ես չեմ ասել, տարեթվերը մոռացեք, ես ասել եմ դրանով մի ապրեք:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան արաներից ու նման կարգի բառերից խուսափի: Ստեղ մենք ընդամենը քաղաքակիրթ զրուցում ենք:





> Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ Չուկը գրել է *«Արի»*... սա կողքից դիտարկում:


Նարեկը ճիշտ էր նկատել, ներողության եմ խնդրում է թյուրիմացություն առաջացրած վրիպակիս համար, այն արդեն շտկվել է:

----------

Արիացի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ոնց որ ասում են
> ավելի լավ ա ունենալ 1000 ոչխար՝ առյուծի գլխավորությամբ, քան 1000 առյուծ՝ ոչխարի գլխավորությամբ:


Լավ ասիր էս վերջինը  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ahik

> Հենց էս ա շատ մարդկանց պահում էս շարժումից: Շատ մարդիկ հենց հաշվի առնելով Լևոնի ու նրա կողքը գտնվողների անցյալը, Էսօր չեն ուզում իրանց միանալ:


Դրա համար էլ չեմ ուզում որ ոչ Լևոնը գա, ոչ էլ իրա մարդիկ
Ես կարամ թվարկեմ նաև, թե ում չեմ ուզի տեսնել այդ ցուցակից, և թե ում կուզեմ

----------


## Chuk

> Ես միայն ուրախ եմ, որ մեր հասարակության մեջ կան նման երիտասարդներ, որ իրենց գաղափարների համար պատրաստ են մինչև վերջ պայքարելու: Դա միայն ողջունելի է: Իմ համեստ կարծիքով Լևոնի շարժումը ավելի փոքր բնույթ էր կրում ու էդ պայմաններում ԱԺ գրոհելը սխալ կլիներ:


Նման կարծիք ունենալուց առաջ կառաջարկեի գտնել նախորդ տարվա փետրվարի 20-ի և փետրվարի 26-ի հանրահավաքների սկավառակները ու տեսնել մարդկանց քանակը: Ու քանի-որ քո օրինակը հիմնված է Մանուկյանի վրա, ապա պետք է նկատեմ, որ օրինակ փետրվարի 26-ին շարժման հանրավահավաքի մասնակիցները անհամեմատ ավելի շատ էին, քան էին 96-ին Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցները:

Ու փառք ու պատիվ Շարժման ղեկավարներին ու նաև անձամբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, որ այդ ռադիկալ ճանապարհը չընտրեցին:

----------

Ahik (21.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Լավ ասիր էս վերջինը


Էդ են հին մարդիկ են ասել, ես հիշեցի: Թևերով խոսք ա ինչ ա, այ դրանցից ա էլի  :LOL:

----------

Ahik (21.02.2009), Արիացի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Ուհու: Թե չէ, հրեն կացինս սրած, գնամ բերեմ ծառը կտրեմ: Նաղդ ես մի 20 ընկերներով կգաինք, եթե լևոնի պես սրիկա չլիներ էդքան ժողովրդին առաջնորդողը:
> Ոնց որ ասում են
> ավելի լավ ա ունենալ 1000 ոչխար՝ առյուծի գլխավորությամբ, քան 1000 առյուծ՝ ոչխարի գլխավորությամբ:


Լավ սկսար :Ok: , ափսոս, վորջում վիրավորեցիր :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Նման կարծիք ունենալուց առաջ կառաջարկեի գտնել նախորդ տարվա փետրվարի 20-ի և փետրվարի 26-ի հանրահավաքների սկավառակները ու տեսնել մարդկանց քանակը: Ու քանի-որ քո օրինակը հիմնված է Մանուկյանի վրա, ապա պետք է նկատեմ, որ օրինակ փետրվարի 26-ին շարժման հանրավահավաքի մասնակիցները անհամեմատ ավելի շատ էին, քան էին 96-ին Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցները:
> 
> Ու փառք ու պատիվ Շարժման ղեկավարներին ու նաև անձամբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, որ այդ ռադիկալ ճանապարհը չընտրեցին:


Էդ քո ասած հավաքներին ես եղել եմ, ու ոչ միայն դրանց: Այ 96-ի Վազգենի հավաքին չեմ եղել, շատ փոքր էի:  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Լավ սկսար, ափսոս, վորջում վիրավորեցիր


Չեմ վիրավորել: ուշադիր կարդա

----------


## Chuk

> Դե լավ, հա, ետքան էլ վիրավորական չի իրականում, մի ժամանակ կաին գվադիականն էր, մարքսիստներ....... ու չէին վիրավորվում: Եթե գաղափարների կրողն ես: Իսկ տարանջատումներ միշտ էլ եղել են,  6-տղեք, վանոյի տղեք, վազգենականներ, սերժականներ, հո լրիվ նույն դավանանքի չեն լինելու մեր նման ՄԵԾ ազգերի մեջ :
> Կարևորը մարդս մարդ լինի, տեղն եկած տեղն էլ վիրավորի հակառակորդին, դիմացը կանգնած, տղավարի


Խոսքերիս աղճատված տարբերակի վերլուծություն: Ես չեմ ասել վիրավորական է, այլ ասել եմ, որ ընդունելի չէ: Ու այո՛, ընդունելի չէ իմ համար: Այո՛, այս պահին կան առանձնացած «խմբեր»: Բայց ես նրանց կկոչեի ոչ թե լևոնական ու սերժական, այլ շարժման համախոհներ, իշխանամետներ, չեզոքներ, պնակալեզներ և այլն: Ամեն տիպի ունի իր համապատասխան անվանումը, պետք չէ այլ տարբերակներ փնտրել՝ կուլ գնալով իշխանական պրոպագանդային:

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ քո ասած հավաքներին ես եղել եմ, ու ոչ միայն դրանց: Այ 96-ի Վազգենի հավաքին չեմ եղել, շատ փոքր էի:


Ցավոք 96-ին ես էլ չեմ եղել, փոխարենը նայել եմ կադրերն ու լսել շատ եղածների:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան դու գիտես թե ես քեզ ոնց եմ հարգում, ու գտնում եմ որ քո Լևոնի կողքը գտնվելը  շատ սխալա, դա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա. 
> Ես ոչթե Լևոնականներին չեմ հավանում այլ որոշ մարդկանց, այդ թվում նաև Լևոնին, դրա համար եմ գտնում որ դու չպետքա Լևոնի կողքը լինես, ըստ ինձ ինքն ետ մարդը չի


Ահիկ, մեկընդմեշտ հիշիր, ես Լևոնի կողքին չեմ, այլ ժողովրդի: Այո՛, այսօր մեզ շարժումը ղեկավարում է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, որին չեմ թաքցնում, չափազանց հարգում ու համակրում եմ: Ու այսուհանդերձ իրավիճակը սխալ պատկերացնելու արդյունք է նման նախադասությունները, ասելը, որ մենք Լևոնի կողքին ենք ու դա ցավալի է: Մի եղեք այդքան ռադիկալ:

----------


## Elmo

Լավ մի հատ սենց բան ասեմ, գնամ քնեմ: Քվեարկել եմ չգիտեմ, որովհետև չգիտեմ կգնամ, թե չէ: Բայց որ հանկարծ ակումբցիներից մեկին բան պատահի էդ հանրահավաքի ժամանակ: Մեկի մազը ծռվի, մեկին մի հատ ոմն մլիցա կպնի, իսկականից կացինը սրելու եմ գամ: Հալա հետս էլ մի աշխարհ մարդ եմ բերելու, որ սաղի վիզը վրաներից պոկենք:

----------

Ahik (21.02.2009), Արիացի (21.02.2009), Հենո (21.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Հարգելիներս, ստիպված եմ էս հաճելի մթնոլորտը թողնել ու գնալ քնել: Ամեն դեպքում բոլորի տեսակետները հետաքրքիր ա ու մտածելու տեղիք ա տալիս (իմ կարծիքով  :LOL: ): Վաղը կրկին կմիանամ քննարկումներին: Բոլորիդ բարի գիշեր:  :Smile:  Քաղաքականությունից ու բժիշկներից հեռու  :LOL:

----------


## Ahik

> Ցավոք 96-ին ես էլ չեմ եղել, փոխարենը նայել եմ կադրերն ու լսել շատ եղածների:


Ճիշտ ես, ուղղակի Վազգենը հրաժարական չէր տվել ու նորiց վերադարձել
Տարբերությունը մեծա

----------


## Chuk

> Հենց էս ա շատ մարդկանց պահում էս շարժումից: Շատ մարդիկ հենց հաշվի առնելով Լևոնի ու նրա կողքը գտնվողների անցյալը, Էսօր չեն ուզում իրանց միանալ:





> Ուհու: Թե չէ, հրեն կացինս սրած, գնամ բերեմ ծառը կտրեմ: Նաղդ ես մի 20 ընկերներով կգաինք, եթե լևոնի պես սրիկա չլիներ էդքան ժողովրդին առաջնորդողը:
> Ոնց որ ասում են
> ավելի լավ ա ունենալ 1000 ոչխար՝ առյուծի գլխավորությամբ, քան 1000 առյուծ՝ ոչխարի գլխավորությամբ:


Թույլ տվեք չհավատալ պարոնայք: Դա ընդամենը միջոց է սեփական չմասնակցությունն արդարացնելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ մի հատ սենց բան ասեմ, գնամ քնեմ: Քվեարկել եմ չգիտեմ, որովհետև չգիտեմ կգնամ, թե չէ: Բայց որ հանկարծ ակումբցիներից մեկին բան պատահի էդ հանրահավաքի ժամանակ: Մեկի մազը ծռվի, մեկին մի հատ ոմն մլիցա կպնի, իսկականից կացինը սրելու եմ գամ: Հալա հետս էլ մի աշխարհ մարդ եմ բերելու, որ սաղի վիզը վրաներից պոկենք:


Եթե բախտի բերմամբ երեկ քաղաքից չբացակայեի, երեկ ինձ էլ էր հարված հասնելու ոստիկանների կողմից, Վազգ: Ու նախորդ անգամներում հասել ա: Ու հենց երեկ քեզ ծանոթ մարդկանց են հրել: Էլ ինչի՞ն ես սպասում:

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտ ես, ուղղակի *Վազգենը հրաժարական չէր տվել ու նորiց վերադարձել*
> Տարբերությունը մեծա


Հա, ուղղակի մի քանի պաշտոններում պատասխանատու պահին հեռացել է...

----------


## Ahik

> Թույլ տվեք չհավատալ պարոնայք: Դա ընդամենը միջոց է սեփական չմասնակցությունն արդարացնելու:


Որ գալիս էի ինչ, մեկա էտքան մարդկանց մեջ դուխ էի անում Լևոնի մասին իմ կարծիքն ասում. Մեռավ Արտգեօ-ն ինձ սադրիչ ասելով :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Եթե բախտի բերմամբ երեկ քաղաքից չբացակայեի, երեկ ինձ էլ էր հարված հասնելու ոստիկանների կողմից, Վազգ: Ու նախորդ անգամներում հասել ա: Ու հենց երեկ քեզ ծանոթ մարդկանց են հրել: Էլ ինչի՞ն ես սպասում:


Ուրեմն կգամ տուտուզները կպոկեմ: Հեչ չմտածես: Լևոնը կազյոլ ա, բայց դու էլ հո հարազատս ես: Ընդհանրապես չմտածես, քո ու մնացածի համար գալու ենք, որ մենակ չլինեք:

----------

Ahik (21.02.2009), Chuk (21.02.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Ահիկ, մեկընդմեշտ հիշիր, ես Լևոնի կողքին չեմ, այլ ժողովրդի: Այո՛, այսօր մեզ շարժումը ղեկավարում է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, որին չեմ թաքցնում, չափազանց հարգում ու համակրում եմ: Ու այսուհանդերձ իրավիճակը սխալ պատկերացնելու արդյունք է նման նախադասությունները, ասելը, որ մենք Լևոնի կողքին ենք ու դա ցավալի է: Մի եղեք այդքան ռադիկալ:


Չհասկացա ետ ժողովրդի մեջ ես չէի մտնում :Blush:  Ու ընդհանրապես իրա գոռոզությունը ինձ արդեն նադայելա արել :Angry2: 
 Ես չեմ ուզում որ Լևոնը իմ կողքին լինի, ու չեմ էլ ուզում, որ քեզ իրա կողքը տեսնեմ.
Կրկնում եմ դա ու սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա.

----------


## Chuk

> Չհասկացա ետ ժողովրդի մեջ ես չէի մտնում Ու ընդհանրապես իրա գոռոզությունը ինձ արդեն նադայելա արել
>  Ես չեմ ուզում որ Լևոնը իմ կողքին լինի, ու չեմ էլ ուզում, որ քեզ իրա կողքը տեսնեմ.
> Կրկնում եմ դա ու սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա.


Էդ դեպքում առաջարկի այլընտրանքը, հակառակ դեպքում ուրիշ տարբերակ չունես:

----------

Ahik (21.02.2009)

----------


## Old

> Բացարձակապես նշանակություն չունի, թե քանի անգամ է Ծիծեռնակաբերդ գնացել, մասնակցել թե չի մասնակցել 27-ի զոհերից որևէ մեկի թաղմանը (ոչ մեկի մասին ոչ հաստատող, ոչ հերքող ինֆորմացիա չունեմ): Դա անկարևորագույն բան է: Մարդու հարգանքը դրանով չի որ դատում են: Իսկ քեզ նորից առաջարկում եմ ծանոթանալ պատմությանը ու մտածել, թե օրինակ ինչպես եղավ, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի եղբայրը, Կարեն Դեմիրճյանի տղան նրա կողմնակիցներն են... չէ որ թաղմանը չէր գնացել: Ինչպե՞ս եղավ, որ Յուրա Բախշյանի այրին թեև ՀԱԿ-ից չէ, ժառանգությունից է, բայց համակրում է շարժմանը, չէ որ թաղմանը չի գնացել.. և այլն:
> 
> Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կամ շարժման առաջնորդներից որևէ մեկի հետ բարեկամական կապ չունեմ, ոչ մի անձնական (ոչ ընդհանուր, այլոց շաահից տարբերվող) շահ չունեմ Շարժման հաղթանակից: Սրան գալը նշան է, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, ասելիքի բացակայության: Նման մտքի գալը, վստահ եմ, որ քաղաքականությունը անձերով պայմանավորող սխալ տարբերակի արգասիք է: Մարդիկ, վեր կանգնեք անձերից, սա անձերի պայքար չէ, անձերի խնդիր չէ, այլ ասելիքները:
> 
> հ.գ. Քեզ ուղղված ոչ մի գրառումս չի ունեցել վիրավորական կոնտեքստ, այդ թվում կարմիրով ընդգծածդ հատվածը:


Չեմ ուզում հավատալ, որ դու չգիտես անմեղսունակ բառի նշանակությունը:  :Smile: 
Այ անկեղծությունդ լիարժեք գնահատեցի:  "Դա անկարևորագույն բան է: "  :Smile:  
Երևի ճիշտ ես, կարելի է ոչինչ չանել, քողարկվել մի որոշ ժամանակ, ասենք մի 10 տարի, հետո դուրս գալ ու հարգանքի տուրք մատուցել; Ենթատեքստ մի փնտրի, իմ մասին եմ ասում: Մի 5-6 տարուց, էս խառը ժամանակները անցնեն, երևի ես էլ կմասնակցեմ հարգանքի արարողություններին:
Անրադառնանք պատմությանը : Չգիտեմ ինչպես եղավ, որ վերոհիշյալ մարդիկ կանգնեցին Լևոնի կողքը ու թե ինչու տնօրենս , Յուրա(ի) Բախշյանի այրին անդամագրվեց ժառանգություն, ինչպես նայև չգիտեմ թե ինչու էր *Արամ Սարգսյանը Քոչարյանի համար վարչապետ աշխատում* ու էլի նման շատ բաներ չգիտեմ: 
Մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, որ քաղաքականությունը այն աստիճանի պոռնկություն է, որ վաղը քո նշած մարդիկ հանգիստ կտրորեն Լևոնին, հետո մեկմեկու կոկորդ կկրծեն, եթե դիրքն ու շահը դա պահանջի: 
Իսկ իմ կարծիքով ասելիքի բացակայության նշան է միանգամից հարձակվողական դիրք բռնելը, մարդուն մեղադրելը չիմացության մեջ, 



> Այս ամենն իմանալու համար սովորիր սեփական երկրիդ պատմությունը:


հետո ասելը դե ԵՍ ինֆորմացիա չունեմ դրա մասին :Wink:

----------

Լուսաբեր (22.02.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Էդ դեպքում առաջարկի այլընտրանքը, հակառակ դեպքում ուրիշ տարբերակ չունես:


*ՀԱՐԳՎԱՎ ՉՈՒԿ*
Ես էլ գնացի քնելու :Smile:

----------


## Old

> Ցավոք 96-ին ես էլ չեմ եղել, փոխարենը նայել եմ կադրերն ու լսել շատ եղածների:


Ցավոք, ես եղել եմ, ու ոչ ժողովրդի կողմից  :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

> Ցավոք, ես եղել եմ, ու ոչ ժողովրդի կողմից


Այդ դեպքում ազնիվ լինելու դեպքում պիտի պատմես այն ժամանակվա իշխանության ու հիմիկվանի արած գործողությունների տարբերությունները՝ ի օգուտ նախկինների:

----------


## Old

> Այդ դեպքում ազնիվ լինելու դեպքում պիտի պատմես այն ժամանակվա իշխանության ու հիմիկվանի արած գործողությունների տարբերությունները՝ ի օգուտ նախկինների:


Այստեղ ՞՞, հենց հիմա ՞՞ : Թե մի բաժակ գարեջրի շուրջ  :Wink:  Պատմելու բան ետքան էլ չկա, հրաման էինք ստացել, Քանաքեռի կամենդատսկի չաստից իջել էինք Գենշտաբ, որտեղ կրակահերթ էր լսվում, կրակեցին մոտ 20-30 րոպե, այգու կողմից, հետո ամեն ինչ վերջացավ, բնականաբար կրակողներին չհայտնաբերեցինք, փոխարենը մարտական համար մեկով, բայց չգիտես ինչի առանց զենքի իջացրին բաղրամյան: Ահագին մարդ կար: Նու, այտեղ արդեն հետաքրքիր էր ավելի: Մեր սպայակազմից մի քանի հոգի, քաղաքացիական հագուստով ժողովրդին խառնված ծեծում էին ալֆաից մի զինվորի...

Մեթոդները այդքան էլ չեն փոխվել, ուղակի ավելի կոշտացել, կոպտացել են ու սադիզմի տարրեր են պարունակում հիմա:
Այսպիսի  բաներ, պարոն անմեղսունակ  :Wink:  

ՀԳ գարեջրի պահը կատակ չեր  :Smile:

----------

Morpheus_NS (21.02.2009), Արիացի (21.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (22.02.2009)

----------


## Old

:Smile:  Փաստորեն հանրահավաքը կկայանա,  3 հոգի մասնակցում են, 2 հոգի դեռ չեն հասնուցել , 2 հոգի էլ հասունացման ճանապարն են փնտրում  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Գարեջրի հարցը սույն թեմայի քննարկման նյութ չէ, հետևիր ֆորումին, պարբերաբար հանդիպումներ են կազմակերպվում, որտեղ գարեջուրն էլ իր տեղն ունի: Մեկը հենց այսօր էր: Միշտ կարող ես միանալ, միայն ուրախ կլինենք: Բայց թեմայից չշեղվենք:


Մեթոդներն, իրականում փոխվել են, ինչը ապացուցում է նաև այս գրառումդ: Օրինակ նկատենք, որ ձեզ առանձ զենքի էին իջեցրել, մինչդեռ այս անգամ հակառակն էր  :Wink:

----------


## Old

> Գարեջրի հարցը սույն թեմայի քննարկման նյութ չէ, հետևիր ֆորումին, պարբերաբար հանդիպումներ են կազմակերպվում, որտեղ գարեջուրն էլ իր տեղն ունի: Մեկը հենց այսօր էր: Միշտ կարող ես միանալ, միայն ուրախ կլինենք: Բայց թեմայից չշեղվենք:
> 
> 
> Մեթոդներն, իրականում փոխվել են, ինչը ապացուցում է նաև այս գրառումդ: Օրինակ նկատենք, որ ձեզ առանձ զենքի էին իջեցրել, մինչդեռ այս անգամ հակառակն էր


Չուզեցա ստել, առանց զենքի ենք եղել : Բայց մի քանի փոքր դետալ, իհարկե հիմիկվա հետ անհամեմատելի փոքր; Մոնումենտի այգում կրակում էին զինվորներ, կրակում էին օդ , պատրանք ստեղծելով որ հարձակում է գործվում ԳենՇտաբի վրա. զինվորի ծեծը հրահրել էին սպաները, տպավորություն ստեղծելու որ ամբոխը գազազած է.... սադրանքի գործոնը միշտ էլ եղել է, հարցը նրանումն է թե սադրողներն ու հրահրողները ինչքանով են պրոֆեսիոնալ;
Ի դեպ, 96-ի ընտրություններին, հրաման ունեի, ամեն գնով, գաուբվախտով թե ծեծով, վաշտի զինվորներին կողմնորոշել ճիշտ ընտրելու  :Wink:  Կոչումով ավագ լեյտենանտ եմ, ազգանունս մի ուրիշ անգամ

----------

Արիացի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուզեցա ստել, առանց զենքի ենք եղել : Բայց մի քանի փոքր դետալ, իհարկե հիմիկվա հետ անհամեմատելի փոքր; Մոնումենտի այգում կրակում էին զինվորներ, կրակում էին օդ , պատրանք ստեղծելով որ հարձակում է գործվում ԳենՇտաբի վրա. զինվորի ծեծը հրահրել էին սպաները, տպավորություն ստեղծելու որ ամբոխը գազազած է.... սադրանքի գործոնը միշտ էլ եղել է, հարցը նրանումն է թե սադրողներն ու հրահրողները ինչքանով են պրոֆեսիոնալ;
> Ի դեպ, 96-ի ընտրություններին, հրաման ունեի, ամեն գնով, գաուբվախտով թե ծեծով, վաշտի զինվորներին կողմնորոշել ճիշտ ընտրելու  Կոչումով ավագ լեյտենանտ եմ, ազգանունս մի ուրիշ անգամ


Շնորհակալություն անկեղծության համար: Անշուշտ այդ ամենը գիտեմ ու դեռ շատ ուրիշ բաներ  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Փաստորեն անջատված եմ, կարդացի, սկզբից այլ բան հասկացա  :LOL: 
Ասածներիդ մի մասին թույլ տուր մոտենալ մեծ վերապահումով ու թերահավատությամբ, քանի որ այդ հարցերում բավական ինֆորմացված եմ: Կարող եմ փաստել, որ այո՛, օդ կրակող ուժայիններ եղել են, ու հրամանաը հստակ է եղել՝ կրակել միայն օդ, միայն վախեցնելու համար: Կրակել են ոչ փամփուշտներով: Այսքանը  :Wink:

----------


## Old

Ի դեպ, մի տեղ հանդիպեցի քո գրածներից այսպիսի տողերի 



> Շարժումը... նայե՞լ ես ովքեր են մասնակցում: Կրթյալներ, ազգային արժեք իմացողներ (ոչ թե ազգին գերագնահատողներ), մշակութային արժեքի կրողներ:


Իսկ դու լսել ես Վերոնիկա Կաստրայի այելության մասին ՞՞՞ հայաստան: Դիմավորող, ուղեկցող պահակախմբի մեջ ես եմ եղել , Սարյանի նկարը ազգային պատկերասրահից մեր մեքենայով ենք տարել հյուրանոց, սևան գառնի, խորոված, տժժում էր Վանոն :Wink:  , ազգային արժեքներն էր ռազբազարիտ անում մի գիշեր սերիալի հերոսուհու հետ անցկացնելու համար  :Smile:  
Տակ շտո, ետքան էլ շատ չի փոխվել Chuk. իմ տեսածի հետ համեմատած; Ցավով եմ ասում ու անկեղծ:

----------


## Chuk

էխ-էխ....
Էլի անձեր, բարքեր, վարքեր, ֆլան-ֆստան, վանո, մառա, մազութ, հոտեր, խոտեր, սոկեր...
Հոգնեցրել ա:

Ասածս կրկնում եմ.
*Շարժումը... նայե՞լ ես ովքեր են մասնակցում: Կրթյալներ, ազգային արժեք իմացողներ (ոչ թե ազգին գերագնահատողներ), մշակութային արժեքի կրողներ:*

----------


## Old

> Փաստորեն անջատված եմ, կարդացի, սկզբից այլ բան հասկացա 
> Ասածներիդ մի մասին թույլ տուր մոտենալ մեծ վերապահումով ու թերահավատությամբ, քանի որ այդ հարցերում բավական ինֆորմացված եմ: Կարող եմ փաստել, որ այո՛, օդ կրակող ուժայիններ եղել են, ու հրամանաը հստակ է եղել՝ կրակել միայն օդ, միայն վախեցնելու համար: Կրակել են ոչ փամփուշտներով: Այսքանը


 Դե գիշերվա հազարն ա, պատահում ա :Wink:  Ես նկատի ունեի ոչ , թե Բաղրամյան փողոցի կրակոցները, այլ Մոնումենտի այգուց օդ կրակած փամփուշտները, կներես հայերեն չեմ գտնում, տռասիրիյուշի փամփուշտները; Նկատենք , որ այդ ժամանակ ու դրանից հետո մոնումենտի տարածքում ցուցարարներ չկային: Դա ուղղակի հոգեբանական տրյուկ էր, մեկը ես, զանգել էի տուն, ու կտրականապես արգելել տանից դուրս գալ, իմ պատկերացումով ամբողջ քաղաքում կռիվ էր ու մեծ հեղաշրջման փորձ: Իրականում Մոնումենտի կրակողն էլ էինք  "մենք" , պաշտպանվողն էլ:
Եթե կարիք կա ու քեզ հետաքրքիր ա, ավելի շատ դետալներ ասեմ : Այդ օրերին քաղաքում եղել է մեր գունդը, ԱԱԾ ի ալֆան, ու ինչպես միշտ լուրեր էին պտտվում, որ Ղարաբաղի ՕՄՕՆ-ը, չնայած ես չեմ հանդիպել : Տանկ , մեր դիրքին մոտ եղել է 2 հատ, ԲՏՌ 3 հատ, դա դեպի բարեկամություն գնացող ուղղությունն էր: Մյուս կողմերից տեղեկացված չեմ;

----------


## Chuk

Old, կերպարդ հետաքրքրեց, թույլ տուր մի քանի փաստերի շարադրում, արձանագրում անեմ, քանի որ ինձ պարզապես զարմացրել ու հիացրել են զուգադիպումները.

Old. 
- Ակումբում գրանցվել է սույն թվականի փետրվարի 17-ին
- փետրվարի 17-ից մինչև փետրվարի 21-ի ժամը 04:40-ը ունի 31 գրառում, բացառությամբ մեկի բոլոր «Հանրահավաք և երթ մարտի 1-ին» թեմայում
- Չնայած նոր է գրանցվել ակումբում, բայց այնքան ծանոթ է ֆորումին որ «մի տեղ հանդիպել է», այլ կերպ ասած «Ինչի շուրջ միանալ ՞ ինչ խնդիրներ լուծել» թեմայում տեսել է իմ 16.07.2008թ. գրառումը
- Ինքը հարևանն է մարտի 1-ի զոհերից մեկի, հետևաբար քաջ ծանոթ է ընտանիքին ցուցաբերված ուշադրությանը
- Ինքը 96 թվականին եղել է «դեպքի վայրում» ուժայինների կողմից
- Ինքը ուղեկցել է Վանո Սիրադեղյանին, հետևաբար նրա վարքը հրաշալի գիտի

Արդյո՞ք այս ամենը ճշմարիտ է: Հնարավոր է: Մյուս կողմից դիմացինին «մատ անելու» համար, գիտենք, հրաշալի տարբերակ է ճիշտ տեղում ճիշտ ժամանակին եղած լինելը: Այնպես որ, Old, անձնական բան չկա, բայց թույլ տուր թերահավատորեն վերաբերվել գրառումներիդ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Old, կերպարդ հետաքրքրեց, թույլ տուր մի քանի փաստերի շարադրում, արձանագրում անեմ, քանի որ ինձ պարզապես զարմացրել ու հիացրել են զուգադիպումները.
> 
> Old. 
> - Ակումբում գրանցվել է սույն թվականի փետրվարի 17-ին
> - փետրվարի 17-ից մինչև փետրվարի 21-ի ժամը 04:40-ը ունի 31 գրառում, բացառությամբ մեկի բոլոր «Հանրահավաք և երթ մարտի 1-ին» թեմայում
> - Չնայած նոր է գրանցվել ակումբում, բայց այնքան ծանոթ է ֆորումին որ «մի տեղ հանդիպել է», այլ կերպ ասած «Ինչի շուրջ միանալ ՞ ինչ խնդիրներ լուծել» թեմայում տեսել է իմ 16.07.2008թ. գրառումը
> - Ինքը հարևանն է մարտի 1-ի զոհերից մեկի, հետևաբար քաջ ծանոթ է ընտանիքին ցուցաբերված ուշադրությանը
> - Ինքը 96 թվականին եղել է «դեպքի վայրում» ուժայինների կողմից
> - Ինքը ուղեկցել է Վանո Սիրադեղյանին, հետևաբար նրա վարքը հրաշալի գիտի
> ...


և 34 տարեկան է (խնդրում եմ արձանագրել սույն փաստը)

----------


## Old

> էխ-էխ....
> Էլի անձեր, բարքեր, վարքեր, ֆլան-ֆստան, վանո, մառա, մազութ, հոտեր, խոտեր, սոկեր...
> Հոգնեցրել ա:
> 
> Ասածս կրկնում եմ.
> *Շարժումը... նայե՞լ ես ովքեր են մասնակցում: Կրթյալներ, ազգային արժեք իմացողներ (ոչ թե ազգին գերագնահատողներ), մշակութային արժեքի կրողներ:*


Ախր մեկ ասում եմ, միանամ ձեզ, գամ ցույցի ես էլ զգամ ինչ է դա, մեկ էլ մտածում եմ, լավ եկա, անձերին էլ մոռացանք, բայց ախր ենտեղ գոռալու եք Լևոն, ես այդ ժամանակ ինչ՞ անեմ, թողեմ գնամ՞, թե բուտ մատս ներքև կախած սուլեմ, կամ էլ էլի հանկարծ Լևոնը ասի Դուք ընտրում եք Վանիկ Սիրադեղյանին...., հա լավ անձերին մոռանանք, բայց ախր գնում ենք ետ անձերի հետևից, ետ անձերի կազմակերպածին մասնակցելու, չէ՞՞ :  Եթե անձերը բաձարձակ դեր չեն խաղում, արի ես ու դու գնանք Տ. Կարապետյանի կազմակերպած ակցիային, կլինի ՞՞՞, իհարկո ոչ, որովհետև Կարապետյանը ........, տեսար էլի հասանք անձերին:
Ախր աբսուրդ ա մասնակցել Հարութի բանակի քեֆին, ծնունդին, հարսանիքիրն ու բոլորին համոզել , որ Հարութ ստեղ վաբշե կապ չունի :Think:

----------

Morpheus_NS (21.02.2009), Արիացի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե անձերը բաձարձակ դեր չեն խաղում, արի ես ու դու գնանք Տ. Կարապետյանի կազմակերպած ակցիային, կլինի ՞՞՞, իհարկո ոչ, որովհետև Կարապետյանը ........, տեսար էլի հասանք անձերին:


Եթե Կարապետիչն ունենար պոտենցիալ ինչ-որ բան փոխելու՝ կգայի  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի դեպ, մի տեղ հանդիպեցի քո գրածներից այսպիսի տողերի 
> 
> Իսկ դու լսել ես Վերոնիկա Կաստրայի այելության մասին ՞՞՞ հայաստան: Դիմավորող, ուղեկցող պահակախմբի մեջ ես եմ եղել , Սարյանի նկարը ազգային պատկերասրահից մեր մեքենայով ենք տարել հյուրանոց, սևան գառնի, խորոված, տժժում էր Վանոն , ազգային արժեքներն էր ռազբազարիտ անում մի գիշեր սերիալի հերոսուհու հետ անցկացնելու համար  
> Տակ շտո, ետքան էլ շատ չի փոխվել Chuk. իմ տեսածի հետ համեմատած; Ցավով եմ ասում ու անկեղծ:


Բարոն Մյունխհաուզենի արկածներն ես հիշեցնում, ապեր

"Ձեռքս գցեցի ու մազերիցս բռնած քաշեցի ինձ ու ձիուս հետ միասին հանեցի ճահճից"
"Իսկ ու՞ր է ապացույցը" հարցրեց զրուցակիցը
"Ես կենդանի եմ մնացել, այդպես չէ՞…մի՞թե դա բավական չէ ձեզ համար" ասաց Բարոն Մյունխհաուզենը

----------

Chuk (21.02.2009)

----------


## Old

> Old, կերպարդ հետաքրքրեց, թույլ տուր մի քանի փաստերի շարադրում, արձանագրում անեմ, քանի որ ինձ պարզապես զարմացրել ու հիացրել են զուգադիպումները.
> 
> Old. 
> - Ակումբում գրանցվել է սույն թվականի փետրվարի 17-ին
> - փետրվարի 17-ից մինչև փետրվարի 21-ի ժամը 04:40-ը ունի 31 գրառում, բացառությամբ մեկի բոլոր «Հանրահավաք և երթ մարտի 1-ին» թեմայում
> - Չնայած նոր է գրանցվել ակումբում, բայց այնքան ծանոթ է ֆորումին որ «մի տեղ հանդիպել է», այլ կերպ ասած «Ինչի շուրջ միանալ ՞ ինչ խնդիրներ լուծել» թեմայում տեսել է իմ 16.07.2008թ. գրառումը
> - Ինքը հարևանն է մարտի 1-ի զոհերից մեկի, հետևաբար քաջ ծանոթ է ընտանիքին ցուցաբերված ուշադրությանը
> - Ինքը 96 թվականին եղել է «դեպքի վայրում» ուժայինների կողմից
> - Ինքը ուղեկցել է Վանո Սիրադեղյանին, հետևաբար նրա վարքը հրաշալի գիտի
> ...


Բնականաբար, քեզ ավելի դուր կգար ամեն ինչից անտեղյակ հակառակորդ, ում հանգիստ կարելի էր դալբիտ անել ցանկացած միտք :  Ավելացնեմ մի քանի բան, ֆորում մտել եմ անցյալ տարի մրտի մեկի գիշերը, հյուրի կարգավիճակում, հետո քեզ հանդիպել եմ մի քանի այլ ֆորումներում (երևի կարիք չկա անունները նշելու), լավ նորություն ունեմ Ձեզ համար, Ձեր ֆորումի Քաղականության բաժինը եզակի է իր Լևոնյան ուղվածությամբ, ու ես տարօրինակ բան չեմ տեսնում նրա մեջ որ ժամանակ առ ժամանկ մտել ու կարդացել եմ հակառակ թևի խոսաքցությունները: Միգուցե, քո մոտ չկա նման սովորություն ու դու ապրում ես միայն այս ֆորումի հոգևոր սնունդով:
Վերաբերվիր ոնց ուզում ես, դա ինձ շատ չի հուզում: 
Իսկ դեդուկցիայիտ մեթոդը վերջն էր  :Smile:

----------

Արիացի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ախր մեկ ասում եմ, միանամ ձեզ, գամ ցույցի ես էլ զգամ ինչ է դա, մեկ էլ մտածում եմ, լավ եկա, անձերին էլ մոռացանք, բայց ախր ենտեղ գոռալու եք Լևոն, ես այդ ժամանակ ինչ՞ անեմ, թողեմ գնամ՞, թե բուտ մատս ներքև կախած սուլեմ, կամ էլ էլի հանկարծ Լևոնը ասի Դուք ընտրում եք Վանիկ Սիրադեղյանին...., հա լավ անձերին մոռանանք, բայց ախր գնում ենք ետ անձերի հետևից, ետ անձերի կազմակերպածին մասնակցելու, չէ՞՞ :  Եթե անձերը բաձարձակ դեր չեն խաղում, արի ես ու դու գնանք Տ. Կարապետյանի կազմակերպած ակցիային, կլինի ՞՞՞, իհարկո ոչ, որովհետև Կարապետյանը ........, տեսար էլի հասանք անձերին:
> Ախր աբսուրդ ա մասնակցել Հարութի բանակի քեֆին, ծնունդին, հարսանիքիրն ու բոլորին համոզել , որ Հարութ ստեղ վաբշե կապ չունի


Ապեր, դու շարժմանը միացող չես, դու ոչ էլ 88-91-ին ես շարժման հետ/մեջ եղել… դու ավելի լավ է ոչ էլ ցույցին մասնակցես… ավելի լավ է տանը մնաս բութ մատդ ներքև կախած շվցնես տելեվիզրի դեմը Հայլուր նայելով… Ապոր ինձնից մի նեղացիր, ես քեզ անձամբ չեմ ճանաչում, բայս ստորև մեջբերում եմ քո խոսքերը որոնք դա են վկայում

.............................

2. Երկրորդ դեպքում մի քիչ պակաս դղրդոցով քանդվում է ՀԱԿը, քանզի պարզվում է, որ իրականում ամբողջ ազգը, կամ գոնէ ինչպես իրենք են սիրում ասել, գերակշռող մեծամասնությունը չի իրենց կողքին:

*Ի դեպ, շատ ավելի արդյունավետ ու անվտանգ տարբերակ է , քան հանրահավաքները : Ոչ սադրիչները, ոչ սնայպերները չեն կարող վնասել: Զոհեր հաստատ չեն լինի, քաղբանտարկյալներ նույնպես:* Վստահեցնում եմ նախագահը իր մերձավորներով հանդերձ չի կարող բանտարկել 2,5 միլլիոնից ավել մարդ:

Հ.Գ. անձամբ ես ՀԱԿվածեմ հավատալու 2 տարբերակին
....................................................
կներես ապեր, բայց դու 88-91-ին այնտեղ չես եղել, ուզում ես ասա "մամայի արև"

----------


## Chuk

> Բնականաբար, քեզ ավելի դուր կգար ամեն ինչից անտեղյակ հակառակորդ, ում հանգիստ կարելի էր դալբիտ անել ցանկացած միտք :  Ավելացնեմ մի քանի բան, ֆորում մտել եմ անցյալ տարի մրտի մեկի գիշերը, հյուրի կարգավիճակում, հետո քեզ հանդիպել եմ մի քանի այլ ֆորումներում (երևի կարիք չկա անունները նշելու), լավ նորություն ունեմ Ձեզ համար, Ձեր ֆորումի Քաղականության բաժինը եզակի է իր Լևոնյան ուղվածությամբ, ու ես տարօրինակ բան չեմ տեսնում նրա մեջ որ ժամանակ առ ժամանկ մտել ու կարդացել եմ հակառակ թևի խոսաքցությունները: Միգուցե, քո մոտ չկա նման սովորություն ու դու ապրում ես միայն այս ֆորումի հոգևոր սնունդով:
> Վերաբերվիր ոնց ուզում ես, դա ինձ շատ չի հուզում: 
> Իսկ դեդուկցիայիտ մեթոդը վերջն էր


Ոչ, ինձ դուր են գալիս տեղյակ քննարկմանը մասնակցողները, ովքեր ունեն անալիտիկ միտք, վերլուծելու կարողություն, տրամաբանական մտքեր են հայտնում ու ինֆորմացիան չեն ձևափոխում ըստ հարմարության:

Չգիտեմ, թե որ ֆորումներում ես ինձ հանդիպել ու անկեղծ ասած չի հետաքրքրում: Ժամանակին ակտիվ եմ եղել բազում ֆորումներում: Արդեն 2.5 տարի և մի քիչ ավել է, ինչ մենակ ակումբում եմ, հազարից մեկ այլ ֆորումներում անում եմ եզակի գրառումներ, չեմ հետևում նրանց ներքին կյանքին և այլն, ու այս թեմային դա չի վերաբերվում:

Ծանոթ եմ նաև հակառակ թևի չտեղեկացված ու անտրամաբանական շատ տեսակետների, այդ առումով բավական լավ եմ ինֆորմացված:

Վերադառնանք թեմային:

Այս թեմայի ակտիվությունը, նրանում հայտնված «պատահական» մարդիկ, նրանում գրառում անողների քանակը, կատարված գրառումների թիվը, հակառակ թևի անհանգստությունը և այլ նշաններ գալիս են ևս մեկ անգամ ցույց տալու, նախօրոք համոզվածություն հաղորդելու, թե ինչ մարդաշատ է լինելու հանրահավաքը:

Լավ եղիր, չեմ բացառում, որ իմ խոսակցությունը քեզ հետ ավարտվի սույն գրառմամբ  :Wink:

----------


## Old

> Ապեր, դու շարժմանը միացող չես, դու ոչ էլ 88-91-ին ես շարժման հետ/մեջ եղել… դու ավելի լավ է ոչ էլ ցույցին մասնակցես… ավելի լավ է տանը մնաս բութ մատդ ներքև կախած շվցնես տելեվիզրի դեմը Հայլուր նայելով… Ապոր ինձնից մի նեղացիր, ես քեզ անձամբ չեմ ճանաչում, բայս ստորև մեջբերում եմ քո խոսքերը որոնք դա են վկայում
> 
> .............................
> 
> 2. Երկրորդ դեպքում մի քիչ պակաս դղրդոցով քանդվում է ՀԱԿը, քանզի պարզվում է, որ իրականում ամբողջ ազգը, կամ գոնէ ինչպես իրենք են սիրում ասել, գերակշռող մեծամասնությունը չի իրենց կողքին:
> 
> *Ի դեպ, շատ ավելի արդյունավետ ու անվտանգ տարբերակ է , քան հանրահավաքները : Ոչ սադրիչները, ոչ սնայպերները չեն կարող վնասել: Զոհեր հաստատ չեն լինի, քաղբանտարկյալներ նույնպես:* Վստահեցնում եմ նախագահը իր մերձավորներով հանդերձ չի կարող բանտարկել 2,5 միլլիոնից ավել մարդ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. անձամբ ես ՀԱԿվածեմ հավատալու 2 տարբերակին
> ...


Չեմ հավատում , որ գրառումը ամբողջությամբ ես կարդացել, ուզում ես ասա ՄԱՄԱՅԻ ԱՐև, ուզում ես ՊԱՊԱՅԻ: 
Տաբերակ էի առաջարկել, բայց դե քեզ դա ձեռք չի տալիս, դու գերադասում ես Լևոնի նվագի տակ շալախո պարես հանուն ազգի փրկության, գեադասում ես ձեռքերդ վեր տնկած գոռաս Լևոն , հետո անմեղ դեմքով արդարանաս, ես Լևոն չեմ ընտրում ես պայծառ ապգագայի, մեր երեխաների  .. բլյա-բլյա : 
 :Smile:  91ին 10 դասարանցի էի, դասադուլ, հաստատ անում եինք, ավել բան չէ, չեինք կարող: Իսկ դու ՞՞, բացի ֆորումում ակտիվ ազգապահպան գործունեությունից, ուրիշ ինչ որ բան արել ես՞՞՞ :  Կասկածում եմ, իզուր մի ասա ՄԱՄԱՅԻ ԱՐև

----------


## Old

Տղերք, հասկացա  :Wink:  ձեր տրյուկը, հասկացա ուր եք տանում, չի ստացվի: Համբերությունից դուրս չեմ գա, ու ձեր լեզվով ասած սադրանքի չեմ ենթարկվի: Վերջի հաշվով սենց, վիրտուալ ամեն մի տկարամիտ այլանդակ էլ կարա ում ասես վիրավորի, շատ հեշտ ա տղեք, ոչ իրար տեսնում ենք, ոչ ծնոտին ուտելու վտանգ կա, ընենց որ ստեղ սաղս էլ  :Cool: 

Թող մարդաշատ լինի Chuk, ինչն ա քեզ անհագստացնում; եթե համոզված ես որ մարդաշատ ա լինելու ինչի ես խառնվել իրար, թեթև տար իմ նաման քաղաքականապես չհասունացածի գրառումները:
Վերջը ենքան եք անելու, որ սկսեմ հայլուր նայել, ինչ որ շատ եք խոսում ետ հայլուրից

----------

Արիացի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Old

> և 34 տարեկան է (խնդրում եմ արձանագրել սույն փաստը)


Իսկ դա ինչ է, հակասում է ինչ որ կոնվեցիայի՞, միջազգային նորմատիվների խախտում է՞, թէ՞ օրգազմի հասնելու սկզբունքներին է դեմ:   :Smile: 

Արյաաա, հասկացա, վրես գործ են կարում :Shok:

----------

Արիացի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Տղերք, հասկացա  ձեր տրյուկը, հասկացա ուր եք տանում, չի ստացվի: Համբերությունից դուրս չեմ գա, ու ձեր լեզվով ասած սադրանքի չեմ ենթարկվի:


Ճիշտն ասած սադրանքների մասին ես էլ եմ մտածում, բայց հակառակ՝ քո կողմից: Իսկ քեզ ոչ մեկը չի սադրում: Ու գիտե՞ս, կոպիտ ասեմ, էդպես չի լինում Համոն գնում ա իրա չիմացած մարդու ծնունդին ու իրան էնտեղ սադրեն, շատ շատ ինքը գնա սադրելու: Դու էս թեմայում Համոն ես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ հավատում , որ գրառումը ամբողջությամբ ես կարդացել, ուզում ես ասա ՄԱՄԱՅԻ ԱՐև, ուզում ես ՊԱՊԱՅԻ: 
> Տաբերակ էի առաջարկել, բայց դե քեզ դա ձեռք չի տալիս, դու գերադասում ես Լևոնի նվագի տակ շալախո պարես հանուն ազգի փրկության, գեադասում ես ձեռքերդ վեր տնկած գոռաս Լևոն , հետո անմեղ դեմքով արդարանաս, ես Լևոն չեմ ընտրում ես պայծառ ապգագայի, մեր երեխաների  .. բլյա-բլյա : 
>  91ին 10 դասարանցի էի, դասադուլ, հաստատ անում եինք, ավել բան չէ, չեինք կարող: Իսկ դու ՞՞, բացի ֆորումում ակտիվ ազգապահպան գործունեությունից, ուրիշ ինչ որ բան արել ես՞՞՞ :  Կասկածում եմ, իզուր մի ասա ՄԱՄԱՅԻ ԱՐև


Old, դու քո գրած 2րդ տարբերակի ու դրան հաջորդող իմ կողմից ընդգծված մտքի լրջությունը լավ չես պատկերացնում. ըստ քեզ այդ սադրիչ, մարդասպան և այլն իշխանության կողմից է արված, բայց հանրահավաքի մեղքով է, այսինքն ժողովրդի իր սահմանադրական իրավունքից օգտվելու արդյունք է… և առաջարկում ես որ մարդիկ հրաժարվեն իրենց իրավունքներից ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի… ճիշտ ա ապեր, փող չունենաս թալանող չի լինի, ճանապարհը չանցնես, ավտոյի տակ չես ընկնի, հետո ինչ որ կարմիր լույս կա… 

Հիշեցնեմ ընգեր, 88-91-ին Պայքարն ու շարժումը հենց սրա համար էր– *իրավունքի*–  ափսոս որ մենակ դասադուլներն ես հիշում ու հիմնական գաղափարը ականջիդ կողքով է անցել… դու 88-91-ին ուղղակի դասի չես գնացել (կարելի է ասել առիթ ես գտել, դասից փախել ես), թե չէ այսօր դու Մարտի 1-ի զոհերի հասցեին ու ժողովրդի իրավունքների մասին այս տեսակ ցինիկ (կներես եթե կոպիտ է հնչում) հայտարարություններ չէիր անի

Ինչ վերաբերվում է իմ երդվելուն, ես էդ խնդիրը չունեմ, ընգեր, ես ֆորումով մեկ չեմ հայտարարում թե ինչեր եմ արել կամ ով եմ, դա ոչ մի առնչություն չունի… ֆորումում այն ես ինչ որ գրում ես, ոչ ավել և ոչ պակաս… իմ մասին մի անհանգստացի, իմ դիրքորոշումն ավելի գերադասելի է քան թե Սերժիկի ու նրա դհոլ-զուռնի տակ պարելը առավել ևս որ դա արվում է ակամայից, անգիտակցաբար

----------


## Old

> Ճիշտն ասած սադրանքների մասին ես էլ եմ մտածում, բայց հակառակ՝ քո կողմից: Իսկ քեզ ոչ մեկը չի սադրում: Ու գիտե՞ս, կոպիտ ասեմ, էդպես չի լինում Համոն գնում ա իրա չիմացած մարդու ծնունդին ու իրան էնտեղ սադրեն, շատ շատ ինքը գնա սադրելու: Դու էս թեմայում Համոն ես:


Հիմա Համոն խոսա՞՞, թե սուս ու փուս նստի անկյունում, որ հանկարծ մենումեկը չսադրվի:  :Sad:   Հիմա դու ուզում ես ցույց անես, ես էլ չեմ ուզում, ոնց անենք, ստից ասեմ հա ախպեր ջան, բա ոնց, բոլորս մի մարդու նման Լենինյան .., թու, շփոթվեցի; Ուր մնաց ազատ խոսքի իրավուքը՞: Հնն, պարոնայք ազատ մտքի ու ազատ արտահայտվելու ջատագովներ: Ես էլ եմ ուզում Ձեզ նման ազատ խոսամ, ազատ երկրում ապրեմ, դե թողոք խոսամ էլի: Ազնիվ կոմերիտական, էլ չեմ հակառակվի, ինչ ասեք , կասեմ ըհը, ճիշտ ա:
Լուրջ եմ ասում, առաջի անգամն եմ մտնում ֆորում, որտեղ կարծիք հայտնելու, մտքերը բարձրաձայնելու համար կոլեկտիվ "քացու" տակ են քցում : Թարսի պես ինձ էլ սկսում ա դուր գալ, կարող ա մազոխիստ եմ՞՞ :Shok:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ դա ինչ է, հակասում է ինչ որ կոնվեցիայի՞, միջազգային նորմատիվների խախտում է՞, թէ՞ օրգազմի հասնելու սկզբունքներին է դեմ:  
> 
> Արյաաա, հասկացա, վրես գործ են կարում


չէ ապեր, 20 տարի առաջ դու 14 տարեկան ես եղել 7րդ դասարան 3 տարի հետո էլ 17 տարեկան 

Չգիտեմ ընգեր եթե էս խոսակցությունը քեց օրգազմի է հասցնում, ապա պետք է դիմես սեքսուլ ծառայությունների բյուրո, ես այստեղ գայթակղիչ բանավեճ չեմ տեսնում

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա Համոն խոսա՞՞, թե սուս ու փուս նստի անկյունում, որ հանկարծ մենումեկը չսադրվի:   Հիմա դու ուզում ես ցույց անես, ես էլ չեմ ուզում, ոնց անենք, ստից ասեմ հա ախպեր ջան, բա ոնց, բոլորս մի մարդու նման Լենինյան .., թու, շփոթվեցի; Ուր մնաց ազատ խոսքի իրավուքը՞: Հնն, պարոնայք ազատ մտքի ու ազատ արտահայտվելու ջատագովներ: Ես էլ եմ ուզում Ձեզ նման ազատ խոսամ, ազատ երկրում ապրեմ, դե թողոք խոսամ էլի: Ազնիվ կոմերիտական, էլ չեմ հակառակվի, ինչ ասեք , կասեմ ըհը, ճիշտ ա:
> Լուրջ եմ ասում, առաջի անգամն եմ մտնում ֆորում, որտեղ կարծիք հայտնելու, մտքերը բարձրաձայնելու համար կոլեկտիվ "քացու" տակ են քցում : Թարսի պես ինձ էլ սկսում ա դուր գալ, կարող ա մազոխիստ եմ՞՞


Էհ, զրպարտում ես, հարգելիս  :Wink: 
Քեզ ոչ մեկը չի ասել, որ չգրես, չխոսես: Բայց միաժամանակ անկեղծ տեղյակ եմ պահել, որ անձամբ ես լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվելու գրածներիդ, թերահավատորեն եմ նայելու:

Քացու տակ քցե՞լ  :LOL: 
Բացեց: Չէ, եղբայր, ընդամենը ապատեղեկատվությունը, ոչ հիմնավոր գրառումները և այլնը հալած յուղի տեղ չենք ընդունել ու համապատասխան պատասխանը տվել ենք: Ու ի դեպ չենք գրել «ամեն մի տկարամիտ այլանդակ» տիպի անիմաստ բաներ: Էնպես որ լավ կաց, նյարդերդ մի քիչ խնայիր ու գուցե գնաս քնելու (եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, այդ նպատակի մասին հենց դու էիր ժամեր առաջ գրել): Ուղղակի հուշեմ, որ այդ նյարդերը քեզ դեռ պետք են գալու մարտի 1-ին, երբ կտեսնես հանրահավաքի գնացողների քանակը ու դա քեզ դուր չի գա  :Smile:

----------


## Old

> Old, դու քո գրած 2րդ տարբերակի ու դրան հաջորդող իմ կողմից ընդգծված մտքի լրջությունը լավ չես պատկերացնում. ըստ քեզ այդ սադրիչ, մարդասպան և այլն իշխանության կողմից է արված, բայց հանրահավաքի մեղքով է, այսինքն ժողովրդի իր սահմանադրական իրավունքից օգտվելու արդյունք է… և առաջարկում ես որ մարդիկ հրաժարվեն իրենց իրավունքներից ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի… ճիշտ ա ապեր, փող չունենաս թալանող չի լինի, ճանապարհը չանցնես, ավտոյի տակ չես ընկնի, հետո ինչ որ կարմիր լույս կա… 
> 
> Հիշեցնեմ ընգեր, 88-91-ին Պայքարն ու շարժումը հենց սրա համար էր– *իրավունքի*–  ափսոս որ մենակ դասադուլներն ես հիշում ու հիմնական գաղափարը ականջիդ կողքով է անցել… դու 88-91-ին ուղղակի դասի չես գնացել (կարելի է ասել առիթ ես գտել, դասից փախել ես), թե չէ այսօր դու Մարտի 1-ի զոհերի հասցեին ու ժողովրդի իրավունքների մասին այս տեսակ ցինիկ (կներես եթե կոպիտ է հնչում) հայտարարություններ չէիր անի
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է իմ երդվելուն, ես էդ խնդիրը չունեմ, ընգեր, ես ֆորումով մեկ չեմ հայտարարում թե ինչեր եմ արել կամ ով եմ, դա ոչ մի առնչություն չունի… ֆորումում այն ես ինչ որ գրում ես, ոչ ավել և ոչ պակաս… իմ մասին մի անհանգստացի, իմ դիրքորոշումն ավելի գերադասելի է քան թե Սերժիկի ու նրա դհոլ-զուռնի տակ պարելը առավել ևս որ դա արվում է ակամայից, անգիտակցաբար


 Չէ, մենակ դասադուլերը չեմ հիշում, ուրիշ շատ բաներ եմ հիշում, որոնց ամսին խոսալը ուղեկցվում է ոմանց ջղաձգումներում ու ամեն գնով անցյալի հետքը ապարդյուն կոծկելու փորձերով:  Տարիքտ չեմ հարցնում, բայց կարամ ենթադրեմ , որ բավականին փոքր ես եղել, հակառակ դեպքում նման ցինիկ ձևով վարդի թերթեր  չէիր շփի նախկին բռնապետերի կեղտի վրա, մարդկանց ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացնելով միայն հաղթանակին ու անկախությանը:  Շարունակիր պարել գիտակցաբար, կենտրոնացիր շարշժումներիտ վրա, հաստատ վերջում մրցանակը կա  :Wink:  :

Իսկ մարտի 1 , արդեն դարձրիք մատի փաթաթան, ամեն երկրորդ խոսքին հետևում է բա մարտի 1-ը՞՞: Չլիներ մարտի 1-ը, ինչն ՞ օգտագործելու որպես արդարացում: Որ կեղծել են՞, 65%-ն են գողացել՞:
Շատ լպրծուն ձևով եք մարդկանց դասակարգում, եթե ձեր հետ չի ապա Սերժիկի, չէ՞: 

*Chuk, առողջ դատողության դասեր ես տալիս, կարող ես օգնես հասկանամ մի երևույթ:* մի քանի ամիս առաջ կենտրոն համայնքի ղեկավարի ընտրություններն էր: Լևոնը որոշեց, էս անգամ մենք էլ ենք մասնակցում, բնականաբար Ձեր թեկնածուն էլի չընտրվեց, բնականաբար կեղծել էին: ԲԱՅՑ բոլոր պաշտոնական ու ոչ պաշտոնական տվյալներով, նույնիսկ ընդիմության տվյալներով, ընտրություններին մասնակցել էր ընտրազանգվածի 30% : Ենթադրենք, Չեռնին ընդհանրապես ձայն չեր հավաքել, բոլոր ձայները կեղծել էին, Միևնույն է, եթե նույնիսկ այդ  30%  ամբողջությամբ ձեր թեկնածուի քվեներն էին, ապա կստացվի , որ կոնկրետ այս համայնքում ընդհամենը 30%  ՀԱԿի կողմնակից ունեք, լավագույն դեպքում: 

Եվ երկրորդ ինձ հուզող հարցը, բազմիցս խոսվել է այն մասին, թե ինչու 10 շարունակ, Լևոնը չէր փրկում մեր հոգիները, մեկ էլ հանկարծ ...... թողնենք սա, գանք ավելի հետաքրքիր փաստի, երևի բոլորն էլ տեսած կլինեն այն կադրը, երբ Լևոնը իր քվեաթերթիկը գցելուց հետո սկսեց պատասխանել լրագրողների հարցերին: Ուշագրավ էր մի կադր, երբ լրագրողի հարցին, թե երբ եք վերջին անգամ մասնակցել ընտրության, նա առանց երկար բարակ մտածելու պատասխանեց - ՉԵՄ ՀԻՇՈՒՄ : Այսինքն՞՞՞, 10 վեջս չի եղել, ով կընտրվի, ինչ կանեն, մի խոսքով թքած ունեի: Իսկ հիմա, պայքարի ու արդարության լիարժեք մարմնավորում, հայհայա Չե Գեվարա: 

Կխնդրեի հարցիս պատասխանել ուղղակի, ըստ էության, մանավանդ 30%  ի պահով: Կանխավ շնորհակալություն:  :Smile:

----------

Morpheus_NS (21.02.2009)

----------


## Old

> չէ ապեր, 20 տարի առաջ դու 14 տարեկան ես եղել 7րդ դասարան 3 տարի հետո էլ 17 տարեկան 
> 
> Չգիտեմ ընգեր եթե էս խոսակցությունը քեց օրգազմի է հասցնում, ապա պետք է դիմես սեքսուլ ծառայությունների բյուրո, ես այստեղ գայթակղիչ բանավեճ չեմ տեսնում


 Հայկական մի ֆիլմի մեջ հետաքրքիր խոսքեր կան, 
- Խելոք մարդիկ կարող են երբեմն իրենց հիմարի տեղ դնել, բայց քեզ բարեկամս խորհուրդ չէի տա:
Ինչ ՞ ես կենտրոնացել տարիքիս վրա: քեզ պարզ ձևով ասեցի 91-ին 10 դասարանը ավերտել եմ, նույն տարին ընդհունվել եմ ԵՐՊԻ, այն ժամանակ դեռ պոլիտեխ էր, հիմա էլ սրանից չչամռվես, 96-ին ավարտել ու զորակոչվել եմ ՀՀ ԶՈՒ ----    Կլինի հասցետ ասա, լրիվ փաստաթղթերիս կոպիաները, անձնագրով, դիպլոմ, սպայական գրքույկ, տան, գարաժի վկայականներով բերեմ տամ, մենակ քեզանից պրծնեմ այ ախպեր:  :Shok:

----------

Արիացի (21.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, մենակ դասադուլերը չեմ հիշում, ուրիշ շատ բաներ եմ հիշում, որոնց ամսին խոսալը ուղեկցվում է ոմանց ջղաձգումներում ու ամեն գնով անցյալի հետքը ապարդյուն կոծկելու փորձերով:  Տարիքտ չեմ հարցնում, բայց կարամ ենթադրեմ , որ բավականին փոքր ես եղել, հակառակ դեպքում նման ցինիկ ձևով վարդի թերթեր  չէիր շփի նախկին բռնապետերի կեղտի վրա, մարդկանց ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացնելով միայն հաղթանակին ու անկախությանը:  Շարունակիր պարել գիտակցաբար, կենտրոնացիր շարշժումներիտ վրա, հաստատ վերջում մրցանակը կա  :
> 
> *Իսկ մարտի 1 , արդեն դարձրիք մատի փաթաթան, ամեն երկրորդ խոսքին հետևում է բա մարտի 1-ը՞՞: Չլիներ մարտի 1-ը, ինչն ՞ օգտագործելու որպես արդարացում: Որ կեղծել են՞, 65%-ն են գողացել՞:
> Շատ լպրծուն ձևով եք մարդկանց դասակարգում, եթե ձեր հետ չի ապա Սերժիկի, չէ՞:* 
> 
> *Chuk, առողջ դատողության դասեր ես տալիս, կարող ես օգնես հասկանամ մի երևույթ:* մի քանի ամիս առաջ կենտրոն համայնքի ղեկավարի ընտրություններն էր: Լևոնը որոշեց, էս անգամ մենք էլ ենք մասնակցում, բնականաբար Ձեր թեկնածուն էլի չընտրվեց, բնականաբար կեղծել էին: ԲԱՅՑ բոլոր պաշտոնական ու ոչ պաշտոնական տվյալներով, նույնիսկ ընդիմության տվյալներով, ընտրություններին մասնակցել էր ընտրազանգվածի 30% : Ենթադրենք, Չեռնին ընդհանրապես ձայն չեր հավաքել, բոլոր ձայները կեղծել էին, Միևնույն է, եթե նույնիսկ այդ  30%  ամբողջությամբ ձեր թեկնածուի քվեներն էին, ապա կստացվի , որ կոնկրետ այս համայնքում ընդհամենը 30%  ՀԱԿի կողմնակից ունեք, լավագույն դեպքում: 
> 
> Եվ երկրորդ ինձ հուզող հարցը, բազմիցս խոսվել է այն մասին, թե ինչու 10 շարունակ, Լևոնը չէր փրկում մեր հոգիները, մեկ էլ հանկարծ ...... թողնենք սա, գանք ավելի հետաքրքիր փաստի, երևի բոլորն էլ տեսած կլինեն այն կադրը, երբ Լևոնը իր քվեաթերթիկը գցելուց հետո սկսեց պատասխանել լրագրողների հարցերին: Ուշագրավ էր մի կադր, երբ լրագրողի հարցին, թե երբ եք վերջին անգամ մասնակցել ընտրության, նա առանց երկար բարակ մտածելու պատասխանեց - ՉԵՄ ՀԻՇՈՒՄ : Այսինքն՞՞՞, 10 վեջս չի եղել, ով կընտրվի, ինչ կանեն, մի խոսքով թքած ունեի: Իսկ հիմա, պայքարի ու արդարության լիարժեք մարմնավորում, հայհայա Չե Գեվարա: 
> 
> Կխնդրեի հարցիս պատասխանել ուղղակի, ըստ էության, մանավանդ 30%  ի պահով: Կանխավ շնորհակալություն:


Ընգեր, արի մի բան ճիշտ հասկանանք… եթե չես հիմնավորելու ու ապացուցելու ասածներդ, խնդրում եմ ընդհանրապես այդ հարցերի մասին ֆորումով մեկ հայտարարություններ չանես… մեղմ ասած սիրուն չի ու քո խոսքի քաշը դառնում է զրո, սա քո շահերից ելնելով եմ ասում, կարող ես բանի տեղ չդնել…

Գալով Մարտի 1-ին ասեմ. ինչքան շատ ես խոսում դրա մասին էնքան քեզ ես վնասում (հենց մենակ զուտ վիճաբանական տեսակետից ելնելով)… էդ շատ վատ է որ քեզ համար մարդու կյանքը արժեք չունի, այն էլ անմեղ… որ կեզծիքն ու սպանությունները քեզ համար սովորական երևույթներ են ու չարժե *"մատի փաթաթան"* սարքել, այսինքն, եթե դու լինեիր դու էլ նույն ձևի կվարվեիր չէ՞… սա ես ասում եմ հենվելով քո գրածների վրա…հիմա ո՞վ է ցինիկը… իսկ հետաքրքիր է դու՞ ում կեղտերի վրա ես վարդի թերթեր շփում… իմիջայլոց Սերժն էլ է քո պես մտածում ու "Կոմերսանտ" թերթի իր հարցազրույցի ժամանակ ասել է դրա մասին, նա բառացի ասել է "եթե 10 հոգի չզոհվեր, զոհերն ավելի շատ կարող էին լինել". ինչպես տեսնում ես Սերժից շատ չես տարբերվում… սա դեռ ես միայն Մարտի 1-ից եմ խոսում… դու էս մենտալիտետով ե՞ս մասնակցել 88-91-ին, եթե այո ապա հարց է, թե որ կողմից… ապեր, եթե աստված ոչ անի, քո մերձավորներից մեկը սպանվի անմեղ տեղը դու կարող ես "մատի փաթափան չսարքել" ու վրայից անցնել գնալ… մենք էդ բանը չենք կարող անել…

գիտես ընգեր, եթե շատ ջահել լինեիր թերևս ուշադրություն չդարձնեի, բայց որ ասում ես 34 տարեկան ես… սա արդեն աններելի է

----------


## Taurel. . . .

> Ի դեպ ՀԱԿ տարածած կոչը.
> 
> 
> 
> *Սիրելի Հայրենակիցներ*
> 
> *Մարտի 1-ին լրանում է մեկ տարին այն օրից, երբ Հայաստանում իշխող հանցավոր վարչակարգը իրագործեց սպանդով ուղեկցված պետական հեղաշրջում՝ գրելով մեր ժողովրդի պատմության ամենասև էջերից մեկը:
> 
> Սակայն նույնիսկ այս հրեշավոր հանցագործությունն ի վիճակի չի լինելու կանգնեցնելու հայ հասարակությանն իր իրավունքների համար պայքարում: Այս պայքարի կարևոր հանգրվան է մարտի 1-ին կայանալիք հանրահավաքը: Բոլորին կոչ ենք անում միահամուռ մասնակցել հանրահավաքին, որովհետև՝*
> ...



աաաաաաաա գլուխս ցավաց , մեկը բանաստեղծությունա գրում, մեկը պատմության յաթաղանը վեկալե ընգելա մեջներս, մեկը խաղաղության աղավնիա.............. 
Գալիս եք եկեք, չեք գալիս , գոնե մի հատ գիրք կկարդաք եդ օրը.......................

----------

Ambrosine (21.02.2009), Chuk (22.02.2009), murmushka (21.02.2009), Աբելյան (21.02.2009), Լավ ոստիկան (21.02.2009), Ծով (21.02.2009), Հայկօ (22.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայկական մի ֆիլմի մեջ հետաքրքիր խոսքեր կան, 
> - *Խելոք մարդիկ կարող են երբեմն իրենց հիմարի տեղ դնել*, բայց քեզ բարեկամս խորհուրդ չէի տա:
> Ինչ ՞ ես կենտրոնացել տարիքիս վրա: քեզ պարզ ձևով ասեցի 91-ին 10 դասարանը ավերտել եմ, նույն տարին ընդհունվել եմ ԵՐՊԻ, այն ժամանակ դեռ պոլիտեխ էր, հիմա էլ սրանից չչամռվես, 96-ին ավարտել ու զորակոչվել եմ ՀՀ ԶՈՒ ----    Կլինի հասցետ ասա, լրիվ փաստաթղթերիս կոպիաները, անձնագրով, դիպլոմ, սպայական գրքույկ, տան, գարաժի վկայականներով բերեմ տամ, մենակ քեզանից պրծնեմ այ ախպեր:


ապեր, ինձ ոչ քո կյանքն է հետաքրքրում, ոչ էլ տարիքդ առանձնապես. ուղղակի երբ որ "թունդ" հայտարարություններ ես անում ակամայից հետաքրքիր է դառնում թե որ սերնդի ներկայացուցիչ ես… փաստաթղթերիդ կոպիաներն էլ, եթե շատ ես ուզում, կարող ես սկեն անել ու էս ֆորումում փոստ անել… պրոբլեմ չկա… նոտարի հաստատումն էլ պարտադիր չի…

էդ ի՞նչ կինո ես նայում, ընգեր, կինոներին շատ մի հավատա… էդ ո՞ր խելացին է իրեն հիմարի տեղ դնում, ասա իմանանք… սովորաբար հակառակն է լինում…

----------


## Ambrosine

Ինչքան ասեցի չգրեմ, չստացվեց... մինչև ուր եք հասնելու? :Think: 

Երեխեք /խոսքը հիմնականում վերաբերում է *քոռ սատանա սպիտակ ձիով* խոսքերը անընդհատ ընդդիմադիրների աչքը մտցնողներին/, պատկերացրեք այսպիսի իրադրություն. նշանակվել են նոր ընտրություններ, թեկնածուներն են՝ 1. Սերժիկ Սարգսյան, 2. Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան:
Ում կընտրեք? Երբ այս հարցին կարողանաք պատասխանել, այն ժամանակ էլ կկողմնորոշվեք՝ մեր հետ եք, թե ոչ: Որովհետև եթե մեր հետ չեք, ապա սերժի հետ եք. ինչու? որովհետև *ձեր լռությամբ դուք ապացուցում եք սերժի լեգիտիմությունը*, ինչը գոյություն չունի

----------


## DVG

> Ինչքան ասեցի չգրեմ, չստացվեց... մինչև ուր եք հասնելու?
> 
> Երեխեք /խոսքը հիմնականում վերաբերում է քոռ սատանա սպիտակ ձիով խոսքերը անընդհատ ընդդիմադիրների աչքը մտցնողներին/, պատկերացրեք այսպիսի իրադրություն. նշանակվել են նոր ընտրություններ, թեկնածուներն են՝ 1. *Սերժիկ* Սարգսյան, 2. Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան:
> Ում կընտրեք? Երբ այս հարցին կարողանաք պատասխանել, այն ժամանակ էլ կկողմնորոշվեք՝ մեր հետ եք, թե ոչ: Որովհետև եթե մեր հետ չեք, ապա սերժի հետ եք. ինչու? որովհետև ձեր լռությամբ դուք ապացուցում եք սերժի լեգիտիմությունը], ինչը գոյություն չունի


Ներեցեք, բայց դուք նույնիսկ տարական կուլտուրա էլ չունեք: Վերջիվերջո, ինչքան էլ դուք քննադատեք Սերժ Սարգսյանին, նա մնում ա ՀՀ նախագահը, իսկ նախագահին տենց ասելը առնվազն, կներեք, կուլտուրայի պակաս ա: Եթե դա ասվեր խոսակցական լեզվում, ձեր շրջապատում, կընդունվեր երևի, բայց ոչ Ակումբում, որտեղ էդքան ասում են անձնական վիրավորանքներ չլինեն...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ներեցեք, բայց դուք նույնիսկ տարական կուլտուրա էլ չունեք: Վերջիվերջո, ինչքան էլ դուք քննադատեք Սերժ Սարգսյանին, նա մնում ա ՀՀ նախագահը, իսկ նախագահին տենց ասելը առնվազն, կներեք, կուլտուրայի պակաս ա: Եթե դա ասվեր խոսակցական լեզվում, ձեր շրջապատում, կընդունվեր երևի, բայց ոչ Ակումբում, որտեղ էդքան ասում են անձնական վիրավորանքներ չլինեն...


Ներեցեք, բայց դուք տարրական տեղեկացվածություն էլ չունեք, որ Ձեր նախագահի անունը՝ Սերժիկ է

----------


## DVG

> Ներեցեք, բայց դուք տարրական տեղեկացվածություն էլ չունեք, որ Ձեր նախագահի անունը՝ Սերժիկ է


http://www.president.am/president/cover/eng/

----------

Արիացի (22.02.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> http://www.president.am/president/cover/eng/


Ճիշտն ասած՝ չբացեց Ձեր տված լինկը, բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ ուղարկել եք սերժի կենսագրությունը, որտեղ նշված է անունը՝ սերժ: Բայց այդ նույն պաշտոնական տվյալներով ինքը նախագահ էլ է ընտրվել

----------


## DVG

> Ճիշտն ասած՝ չբացեց Ձեր տված լինկը, բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ ուղարկել եք սերժի կենսագրությունը, որտեղ նշված է անունը՝ սերժ: Բայց այդ նույն պաշտոնական տվյալներով ինքը նախագահ էլ է ընտրվել


Չգիտեմ դուք ինչ պաշտոնական տվյալներ նկատի ունեք, բայց իր անունը Սերժ է:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չգիտեմ դուք ինչ պաշտոնական տվյալներ նկատի ունեք, բայց իր անունը Սերժ է:


Դե մարդը փաղաքշական ձևով Սերժիկ է ասել, վիրավորվու՞մ ես, ինչ է։ Փաստորեն մենք բոլորս միասին Հայաստանի Հանրապետության բոլոր արժեքները հարգել վերջացրել ենք, մնացել է նախագահին կոռեկտ կոչելը, այն էլ հավանաբար Պարոն 
Նախագահ Սերժ Ազատի Սարգսյան… իսկ գուցե Ազատովիչը ավելի՞ հայեցի է, հաշվի առնելով օրհնած ոտքերով մեր աչքը մտած ազգի հարգարժան լեզվով դիմելաձևը։  Իսկ դու Տեառն ընդ Յառաչի օրը քանի՞ հարյուր մոմ ես վառել։ Ի՞նչ։ Ընդհամենը 12՞։ Այ այ այ, տարրական հարգանք չկա Քրիստոնեության ու Սուրբ Խաչի նկատմամբ…
Շատ ներողություն եմ խնդրում, բայց ինձ թվում է այստեղ որոշ գրառումներից կռապաշտության հոտ է գալիս, մարդիկ իրենց ապագան պայմանավորում են կրկին անձերով, Սերժ, Լևոն, ես օրինակ ավելի հակված եմ դեպի Վարդան Մամիկոնյանին պաշտելը, ջհանդամ թե մեռած չի, նրա ոգին հիմա ավելի պայծառ է մեր սրտերում, քան կենդանի Սերժինն ու Լևոնինը։ 
Ուրեմն այսպես։ Ով ուզում է պետություն ունենալ կայսրության փոխարեն՝ հայդե հանրահավաքի։ Եթե չեք ուզում Լևոնը լինի նախագահ ուզում եք Պողոսը լինի, եկեք ուզեք։ Եթե կարծում եք, որ լյոխ լյավա, բալքի տյուզն ալ տայա, երկրում ամեն ինչ կարգին է, ձեզ ոչ մեկ չի թալանում, կամ ամեն տեղ էլ թալանում են, ապօրինության կամ տականքության աստիճանը նորմայի սահմաններում է, կամ սենց էլ մնա լավ ա՝ մի եկեք։ Այն որ մարդը չի ուզում բողոքն արտահայտել, թեկուզ նրա համար, որ երկրում հավայի մարդ են սպանում, առանց պատժվելու, անունն էլ դնում ա, թե Լևոնը չլիներ, ապա կբողոքեի, ապա իմ խորին համոզմամբ յուղ ա վառում։ Եթե անհասկանալի կամ վիրավորական թվա, ավելի կմանրամասնեմ ու կհիմնավորեմ։

----------

Chuk (22.02.2009), murmushka (21.02.2009), Երվանդ (22.02.2009), Հայկօ (22.02.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չգիտեմ դուք ինչ պաշտոնական տվյալներ նկատի ունեք, բայց իր անունը Սերժ է:


Անձնագիրը տեսել եք?

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Չգիտեմ դուք ինչ պաշտոնական տվյալներ նկատի ունեք, բայց իր անունը Սերժ է:


Հիմա կարող ա անունը փոխել ա, բայց ծննդյան վկայականում հաստատ սերժիկ ա  :Wink:  , ասենք ախպերն էլ հիմա ալեքսանդր ա գրվում ,բայց հո առաջ անձնագրով սաշիկ ա էղել  :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հիմա կարող ա անունը փոխել ա, բայց ծննդյան վկայականում հաստատ սերժիկ ա  , ասենք ախպերն էլ հիմա ալեքսանդր ա գրվում ,բայց հո առաջ անձնագրով սաշիկ ա էղել


ծննդյան վկայականում հաստատ սերժիկ է
իսկ այն, որ ոչ մի անգամ չհերքվեց նրա՝ սերժիկ լինելը, արդեն ապացուցում էր, որ Լևոնը ճիշտ է ասում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ներեցեք, բայց դուք նույնիսկ տարական կուլտուրա էլ չունեք: Վերջիվերջո, ինչքան էլ դուք քննադատեք Սերժ Սարգսյանին, նա մնում ա ՀՀ նախագահը, իսկ նախագահին տենց ասելը առնվազն, կներեք, կուլտուրայի պակաս ա: Եթե դա ասվեր խոսակցական լեզվում, ձեր շրջապատում, կընդունվեր երևի, բայց ոչ Ակումբում, որտեղ էդքան ասում են անձնական վիրավորանքներ չլինեն...


մի վիրավորվի DVG ջան, էդտեղ վատ բան չկա… Բուշին էլ "րեթարդեդ քաուբոյ" են ասում (ինվալիդ կավբոյ) էդ էլ էն դեպքում, երբ էդ դմբոն իսկապես ընտրվել էր… ամեն մարդ դրա իրավունքը ունի…

Սերժը իր լեգիտիմության խնդիրը չի լուծել ու մարդիկ նրան եթե անգամ ընդունեն ապա կընդունեն որպես իշխանությունը խլած նախագահ, բայց էս անգամ Մարտի-1-ը ու մի շարք այլ խնդիրներ թույլ չեն տալիս որ այս անգամ ժողովուրդը ընդունի… ընտրությունները դեռ շարունակվում են ու ինքը ձայներ է կորցնում … Նա մինչև հետընտրական բոլոր հարցերին պատասխան չտա, նրան նախագահ չեն ասելու… եթե դու ասում ես, դա քո իրավունքն է … եթե ընտրակեղծիքները բռնություններով ուղղեկցված ու սպանություններվ վերջացած քեզ համար պրոբլեմներ չեն, դա ուրիշ հարց, իմիջայլոց ի ուրախություն քեզ  պիտի ասեմ որ կա այդպիսի մի հատված այսօր Հայաստանում որի համար այդ "մանրունքները" խնդիր չեն… ես չեմ ընդունում քո կեցվածքը, բայց կարծում եմ որ իրավունք ունես մտածելու այն ինչ ուզում ես (պայքարը հենց դրա համար է)… Բայց արի համաձայնվիր որ մենք էլ իրավունք ունենք մեր ձևով մտածելու, արտահայտվելու ու հանրահավաք/երթեր կազմակերպելու… *իմիջայլոց դու(ք) էլ կարող ես(ք) հանրահավաք/երթ կազմակերպել Սերժին ի պաշտպանություն, դրանում ոչ մի հակասահմանադրական բան չկա*… հավատա պրոբլեմներ չես(ք) ունենա իշխանությունների կողմից, ուղղակի մասսա կարող ա չհավաքվի…հը՞

----------

Ambrosine (22.02.2009), Chuk (22.02.2009), Nareco (22.02.2009), Քամի (22.02.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Ճշտն  ասած  չէի  ուզում  միջամտել  ձեր  այս  հետաքրքիր   քննարկումներին,  սակայն  մի  շատ  կարևոր  հանգամանք  կա  որ  ստիպեց  մի  քանի  տող  գրեմ,  այն  մարդկանց  ովքեր  դեմ  են  այս  շարժման՝  այս  կերպ  ընթացքին:
Շատ  անգամ  այստեղ  հնչեցրեցին  այն  միտքը  որ  այս  շարժումը  անկասելիյա,  և  դա  իրականում  այդպեսա՝  անկախ  այն  հանգամանքից,  թե  այդ  շարժումը  ով  է  առաջնորդելու:  
Այս  տենդենցը  ամբողջ աշխարհով  մեկ  է  տարածվելու   շատ  կարճ  ժամանակում,  ու  հիմնական  ըմբոստացողները  երիտասարդներն  են  լինելու,  այն  երիտասարդները  որոնք  խաղաղապահներ  են  կոչվում:  
Այս  երիտասարդները  քայլ  առ  քայլ    հաստատելու  են  նորի  սկիզբը,  ու  չեն  նահանջելու,  մի  որոշ  ժամանակից  հետո  կմբոստանան  նաև  Իրանի,  Իսրաելի,  Պաղեստինի,  Հունաստանի,  Ռուսաստանի  և  շատ  այլ  պետությունների  երիտասարդ  խաղաղապահներ   և  շատերի  համար  շատ խորթ  մեթոդներով  կհասնեն  իրենց   ցանկալի  արդյունքին:
Այնպես  որ  սիրելի՝  այս  երիտասարդներին  ընդիմացող  հայրենակիցներ,  դուք  անկարող  էք  տարբեր  միջոցներով,  իբր  «խելքի  բերեք»  այս  հրաշալի  ու  իմաստուն  երիտասարդներին,  նրանք  եթե  անգամ  չկարողանան  նկարագրել  կամ  բացատրել  իրենց  ներքին  ընդիմանալու  զգացումները  այս  իշխանությանը,  միևնույնն  է  նրանք  ինտուիցիայով  գիտեն  թե  ինչ  են  անում,  ու  ինչ  են  պահանջում  այդ  հին  մտածելակեպ  ունեցող  մարդկանցից:    
Հիմա  եթե  Լևոնը  չառաջնորդեր  այս  երիտասարդներին,  ասենք  Բադալի  Գվոն  առաջնորդեր,  միևնույննա  նրանք գնալու  էին  այդ  առաջնորդի  հետևից,  որովհետև  նրանց  համար հտաքրքիր  չի  թե  ով  կառաջնորդի  այդ  շարժումը,  կարևորը  նրանք   «հող  ունենան»,  ու  «հենման  կետ  ունենան»,    իրենց  միսիան  կատարելու  համար: 
Այս  երիտասարդներին  անգամ  հետաքրքիր  չի  թե  մազութը  ով  լափեց,  կամ  92-ին  Վանոն  ինչ  ասեց,  Սերժի  ախպերը  ուր  գնաց,  սրանք  ընդհամենը  պատրվագներ  են  որ  խոսակցական  կուլտուրայի  սահմաններում,  նրանք  պաշտպանվում  են  հակադարձելով  տարբեր  մեջբերումներով,  իբր  ուղղակի  կամ  անուղղակի  արդարացնեն  իրենց  պահվածքը:  
Սակայն  նրանք  ուրիշ  զգացողություն  ունեն  ու  անգամ  երևի  ձանձրալիելա  իրենց  համար   որ  անընդհատ  հակադարձում  են  ձեր  հին  ու  բարի  հիշողություններ  առաջացնող   հարցերին,  իրենց  մտքի  մեջ  ասելով  « լավ  մի՞ թե  միայն  ես  եմ  զգում  այս   անկանֆորտ   խեղտող  վիճակը»:     
եթե  անգամ  Լևոնն  էլ  լքի  այս  երիտասարդներին,  կրկին  համոզված  եղեք,  նրանք  իրենց  միջից  լիդեր  կնտրեն  ու  կրկին   մինչև հաղթանակ  կպայքարեն  իրենց  ցանկալի  արդյունքին  հասնելու    համար: 
Եթե  ուզում  եք՝  իրանք  անգամ  հստակ  ձևակերպված  գաղափարախոսություն  չունեն, նրանցը  էսա  «մեր  դուրը  չի  գալիս  էս  վիճակը  ու  վերջ»  թող  մտածեն   նրանք   ովքեր   դրա  համար  նախատեսված  են,  մինիստր  կլինի,  թե  պահակ՝  թող  ամեն  մեկը  իր  պոստում  այնպես  աշխատի  որ  մեզ  բավարարված  զգանք,  հակառակ  դեպքում  նորից  միահամուռ ոտքի  կկանգնեն  ու  կրկին  փոփոխություն  կպահանջեն:  
Այս  երիտասարդական  շարժումը  ձնագնդիի  էֆեկտով  շատ  մեծ  թափա  հավաքելու  ամբողջ  աշխարհում:  Մի  խոսքով  նրանք  «ռեմոնտ»   են  անելու,   վերանորոգելու  են   ամբողջ  երկիր  մոլորակը,  այնպես  որ  սիրելի  տարիքով  մեծ  մարդիկ,  եթե  կարող  եք  ինչ  որ  բանով  օգտակար  եղեք  երիտասարդներին,  եթե  չեք  կարող՝  պարզապես  զինվեք  համբերությամբ  և  կտեսնեք  վերջնական  արդյունքը,   ձեզ  էլ    ոչ  ոք  չի  մեղադրի՝  քանզի  դուք  մեր  շատ  սիրելի  հայրենակիցներն  եք:  


Ու  չկարծեք  թե  սա  միայն  Հայաստանում  է  որ  երիտասարդները  ըմբոստանալու  են,  սա  ամբողջ  աշխարհով  մեկ  է  լինելու  որտեղ  կան  հին  ոգով  ղեկավարող  իշխանություններ:

----------

Taurel. . . . (22.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (22.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Սելավի, գրածիդ շատ կետերի հետ եմ համաձայն, սակայն մտքի ընդհանուր սկզբունքը մի քիչ անընդունելի է ինձ համար: Պայքարի անհրաժեշտությունը ու մեր կատարած քայլերը առավել քան գիտակցված են, դուրս ենթագիտակցականից, տրամաբանված ու վերլուծված հազար տակ, մշակված ու համակարգված: Ինչպես նաև այն ինչը պաշտպանություն կոչեցիր, այդպես չէ: Պայքարի  ելածներից ոչ մեկը կարիք չունի պաշտպանվելու ու արդարացնելու նախկին, ներկա, կամ ապագա սխալները: Պայքարի ելածներից ամեն մեկը ունի այնքան ազնվություն ու գիտակցություն, որ կարող է ընդունել իրապես վատի վատ եղած լինելը: Միաժամանակ, քանի-որ նրանք ամեն ինչը բավական լավ են ուսումնասիրել, չեն կարող լռել՝ լսելով դեմագոգ, մտացածին, սարքովի ապատեղեկատվությունը ու *չբացատրեն* (ոչ թե պաշտպանվեն) եղելությունը: 

Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ ճիշտ ես, մենք վճռական ենք, մեր պայքարն անկասելի է ու հաղթանակն անխուսափելի ու դա անկախ նրանից, թե ով կառաջնորդի մեր շարժումը:

----------

murmushka (22.02.2009)

----------


## DVG

> իմիջայլոց դու(ք) էլ կարող ես(ք) հանրահավաք/երթ կազմակերպել Սերժին ի պաշտպանություն, դրանում ոչ մի հակասահմանադրական բան չկա… հավատա պրոբլեմներ չես(ք) ունենա իշխանությունների կողմից, ուղղակի մասսա կարող ա չհավաքվի…հը՞


Ցավոք սրտի /բարեբախտաբար/  էդքան ժամանակ չունեմ հանրահավաքներին մասնակցելու համար, բայց մեկա դուք էլի ինձ թարս եք հասկանում: Ես երբևէ ասե՞լ եմ, որ պաշտպանում եմ որևէ մեկին, կամ ասենք ընդունում/չեմ ընդունում ներկա վարչակազմին: Չէ, չեմ հիշում թե տենց բան ասել եմ, ես նույնիսկ չեմ խոսացել այն մասին, թե դեմ կամ կողմ եմ էն մտքին, որ Հայաստանում կան անարդարությւոններ, ապօրինություններ /իմացեք, որ շատ լավ գիտեմ թե  ինչ վիճակում է մեր օրենսդրական վիճակը:/ Չգիտեմ, դա իմ կարծիքն է, որոշները ընդունում են, որոշները՝ ոչ: Ես Ձեր՝ պայքարի միջոցով արդյունքին հասնելուն կողմ չեմ, ինձ չի թվում, թե դա արդյունք կտա: Ես փորձում եմ հասնել արդյունքին այլ ճանապարհներով, ու ասեմ, որ բավականին քանակությամբ համախոհներ եմ արդեն գտել, նրանք, ովքեր իրոք պատրաստ են ներկայիս իրենց վիճակը "զոհաբերել", որ հետագայում իրենց երեխեքը ապրեն էնպես, ինչպես իրենք կուզենային հիմա ապրել:

----------

Արիացի (22.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> որ բավականին քանակությամբ համախոհներ եմ արդեն գտել, նրանք, ովքեր իրոք պատրաստ են ներկայիս իրենց վիճակը "զոհաբերել", որ հետագայում իրենց երեխեքը ապրեն էնպես, ինչպես իրենք կուզենային հիմա ապրել:


Վաու, հետաքրքրեց:
Այդ դեպքում ներկայացրու համախոհներիդ թիվն ու արդյունքի հասնելու ճանապարհները ու գուցե մենք էլ քո հետևից գանք:
Հակառակ դեպքում, եթե չներկայացնես, ներիր, բայց ստացվում է մերկապարանոց հայտարարություն  :Wink:

----------


## DVG

> Այդ դեպքում ներկայացրու համախոհներիդ թիվն ու արդյունքի հասնելու ճանապարհները ու գուցե մենք էլ քո հետևից գանք


Քանակը չի կարևոր, այլ որակը  :Smile:   :Tongue:  իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ճանապարհներին, անիմաստ ա հիմա դրանք թվարկելը, մեկա դուք լսում/կարդում եք էն, ինչ ուզում եք ընդունեք, իսկ մնացած ամեն ասված բան ձեզ համար ծիծաղելի հետաքրքրաշարժ, զավեշտալի պատմություններ են, թեպետ Ձեզ ուղղակի դա թվում է, բայց անիմաստ է շարունակել Ձեզ պնդել դա:

----------


## Chuk

> Քանակը չի կարևոր, այլ որակը   իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ճանապարհներին, անիմաստ ա հիմա դրանք թվարկելը, մեկա դուք լսում/կարդում եք էն, ինչ ուզում եք ընդունեք, իսկ մնացած ամեն ասված բան ձեզ համար ծիծաղելի հետաքրքրաշարժ, զավեշտալի պատմություններ են, թեպետ Ձեզ ուղղակի դա թվում է, բայց անիմաստ է շարունակել Ձեզ պնդել դա:


Հաշվի առնելով պատասխանի ոճը, նրա ցրողական լինելը, համոզված եմ, որ բնականաբար չկա որևէ ճանապարհ, իսկ «որակյալ» կողմնակիցներն առավելագույն դեպքում մի քանի մարդ են, ովքեր ուզում են ինչ-որ բան անել, բայց իրենք էլ չգիտեն, թե ինչ  :Wink: 

Չշեղվենք թեմայից:

----------


## DVG

> Հաշվի առնելով պատասխանի ոճը, նրա ցրողական լինելը, համոզված եմ, որ բնականաբար չկա որևէ ճանապարհ, իսկ «որակյալ» կողմնակիցներն առավելագույն դեպքում մի քանի մարդ են, ովքեր ուզում են ինչ-որ բան անել, բայց իրենք էլ չգիտեն, թե ինչ
> 
> Չշեղվենք թեմայից:


Տվյալ պարագայում չկար այլ պատասխան, քան ցրողական, քանի որ այլի դեպքում շատ կերկարեր խոսակցությունը,

----------


## Արիացի

> Ցավոք սրտի /բարեբախտաբար/  էդքան ժամանակ չունեմ հանրահավաքներին մասնակցելու համար, բայց մեկա դուք էլի ինձ թարս եք հասկանում: Ես երբևէ ասե՞լ եմ, որ պաշտպանում եմ որևէ մեկին, կամ ասենք ընդունում/չեմ ընդունում ներկա վարչակազմին: Չէ, չեմ հիշում թե տենց բան ասել եմ, ես նույնիսկ չեմ խոսացել այն մասին, թե դեմ կամ կողմ եմ էն մտքին, որ Հայաստանում կան անարդարությւոններ, ապօրինություններ /իմացեք, որ շատ լավ գիտեմ թե  ինչ վիճակում է մեր օրենսդրական վիճակը:/ Չգիտեմ, դա իմ կարծիքն է, որոշները ընդունում են, որոշները՝ ոչ: Ես Ձեր՝ պայքարի միջոցով արդյունքին հասնելուն կողմ չեմ, ինձ չի թվում, թե դա արդյունք կտա: Ես փորձում եմ հասնել արդյունքին այլ ճանապարհներով, ու ասեմ, որ բավականին քանակությամբ համախոհներ եմ արդեն գտել, նրանք, ովքեր իրոք պատրաստ են ներկայիս իրենց վիճակը "զոհաբերել", որ հետագայում իրենց երեխեքը ապրեն էնպես, ինչպես իրենք կուզենային հիմա ապրել:


Լավ ես ասում DVG ջան: Էս երկրի ապագայի մասին մտածող ցանկացած մարդ էլ, պետք է բնույթով ընդդիմադիր լինի; Մարդ պետք է, առաջին հերթին վատը տեսնի ու քննադատի, նոր լավով ուրախանա; Դա օգնում ա, որ վատը քչանա; Բայց դրանից առաջ պետք ա նաև գիտակցել, որ երկրի վարկը, միջազգային հեղինակությունը և ազգային համախմբվածությունը շատ ավելի կարևոր են, քան ներքին իշխանական կռիվները: Ու էս պատճառով չի կարելի անպիսի քայլեր ձեռնարկել, որը կարող է բերել հեղինակության իջեցմանը ու ազգի պառակտմանը; Կոնկրետ Լևոնի ղեկավարած շարժման մեջ ես այս երկու վտանգն էլ տեսնում եմ: Այսինքն սա ընդհանուր գործին ավելի շատ խանգարում է, քան օգնում:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Տվյալ պարագայում չկար այլ պատասխան, քան ցրողական, քանի որ այլի դեպքում շատ կերկարեր խոսակցությունը,


Է թող երկարեր... եթե կա իրական ինչ-որ ճանապարհ, ապա հենց դու պիտի շահագրգռված լինեիր, որ երկարեր, որ քո գաղափարները տարածեիր, որ նոր «որակյալ» համախոհներ գտնեիր... չերկարացնելուդ ցանկությունը հենց ակնառու խոսում ա էն մասին, որ ուղղակի բան էր գրել ես էլի: Հասկացի, մի վայրկյան անգամ չեմ կասկածում, որ լավ նպատակներ ունես: Բայց այ որ չես տեսնում, որ էս պահին մենակ մի ճանապարհ կա, դա ցավալի ա  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> միջազգային հեղինակությունը և ազգային համախմբվածությունը շատ ավելի կարևոր են, քան ներքին իշխանական կռիվները: Ու էս պատճառով չի կարելի անպիսի քայլեր ձեռնարկել, որը կարող է բերել հեղինակության իջեցմանը ու ազգի պառակտմանը


Դե խոսում եք էլի... ուղղակի մի բան ասեք... հեղինակություն, վարկ, ֆլան-ֆստան: 
Տո ու՞ր ա հեղինակություն, որ իջացնես  :Angry2: 
Հեղինակությունն է՞ն ա, որ Տաջիկստանի նախագահը բոլորի ներկայությամբ մատով նախագահիդ կանչում ու ասում ա. «Էս քո համար կազինո չի, որ ինչ ուզես, խոսես: Սրանից հետո կսովորես հարգել միջինասիական պետություններին»...
Թե՞ հեղինակությունն էն ա, որ աշխարհի երկրների մեջ երջանկության ցուցանիշով վերջին տեղերում ես, կարծեմ նախավերջին:
Ո՞րն ա հեղինակությունդ:

Կասեմ որն ա: Էն ա, որ էդ նույն աշխարհում արդեն շատերը գիտեն, որ չնայած ՀՀ-ում հանցագործ իշխանություն է, բայց կա ազատությունն իր մեջ կրող ժողովուրդ, ում հաշվի են առնում ու ում հարգում են... ու էդ հարգանքը վաստակած ժողովուրդը դու չես, ճիշտն ասած, այլ էս պայքարին մասնակից քաղաքացին ա: Էնպես որ եկեք էսպես հանճարեղ մտքերով ֆորումը չողողենք, ի՞նչ կլինի:

----------


## dvgray

> Բայց դրանից առաջ պետք ա նաև գիտակցել, որ երկրի վարկը, միջազգային հեղինակությունը և ազգային համախմբվածությունը շատ ավելի կարևոր են, քան ներքին իշխանական կռիվները: Ու էս պատճառով չի կարելի անպիսի քայլեր ձեռնարկել, որը կարող է բերել հեղինակության իջեցմանը ու ազգի պառակտմանը; Կոնկրետ Լևոնի ղեկավարած շարժման մեջ ես այս երկու վտանգն էլ տեսնում եմ: Այսինքն սա ընդհանուր գործին ավելի շատ խանգարում է, քան օգնում:


կախարդական շրջան է ստացվում քո մոտեցմամբ:
երկրի հեղինակություն ու նմանբաները ստեղծում ու ամրապնդում են առաջին հերթին իշխանությունները: իսկ նրանց կպնել րի կարելի, քանի որ իշխանակռիվ կլինի:
բա որ՞ է ըստ քո մոտեցման ելքը:
 :Smile:

----------


## DVG

> հենց դու պիտի շահագրգռված լինեիր,


Շահագրգռված կլինեի, եթե իմանայի, որ արդյունք կտա /նկատի ունեմ գրելը, այսինքն մեկա գրած-չգրած, դու անփոխելի եք  :Jpit: ))  :Tongue:  /:  հուսով եմ կատակը լրջից տարբերում եք

----------


## Chuk

> Շահագրգռված կլինեի, եթե իմանայի, որ արդյունք կտա


Ասածդ մեկնաբանելու երկու տարբերակ կա.
1. Փաստորեն ճանապարհ կա, բայց անարդյունավետ ճանապարհ ա, էդ դեպքում անհասկանալի ա այդ մասին գրելուդ պատճառը
2. Ճանապարհն ինքն արդյունավետ ա, բայց ստեղ գրելդ անարդյունավետ ա, քանի որ ոչ մեկն «էնքան խելք չունի», որ հասկանա ու գա էդ ճանապարհով, էդ դեպքում անհասկանալի ա ընդհանրապես այս թեմայում ու այս ֆորումում գրելուդ պատճառը

Կբացատրե՞ս:
Ուղղակի մի քիչ տուպոյ եմ էլի երևի, լավ չեմ հասկանում:

----------


## DVG

նկատի ունեմ գրելը, այսինքն մեկա գրած-չգրած, դու անփոխելի եք 


> 2. Ճանապարհն ինքն արդյունավետ ա, բայց ստեղ գրելդ անարդյունավետ ա, քանի որ ոչ մեկն «էնքան խելք չունի», որ հասկանա ու գա էդ ճանապարհով, էդ դեպքում անհասկանալի ա ընդհանրապես այս թեմայում ու այս ֆորումում գրելուդ պատճառը


տուպոյի հարց չի, կներեք իհարկե, եթե տենց հասկացաք, բայց դա նկատի չունեմ, այլ էն, որ *մեկա գրած-չգրած, դու անփոխելի եք ))*

----------


## Chuk

> տուպոյի հարց չի, կներեք իհարկե, եթե տենց հասկացաք, բայց դա նկատի չունեմ, այլ էն, որ *մեկա գրած-չգրած, դու անփոխելի եք ))*


ներիր, բայց սա սովորական բլեֆ է, բացատրեմ թե ինչու.
1. Եթե մենք էսպես թե էնպես անփոխելի ենք, ապա այդ դեպքում պարզապես անհասկանալի է քո այստեղ գրելու պատճառը, ստացվում է, որ դու այդ գիտակցությունն ունելով պարզապես ինքդ քո ժամանակն ես սպանում, այն դեպքում, երբ կարող էիր այլ տեղերում քո ճանապարհի գնալ ցանկացող որակյալ կադրեր փնտրել
2. Ինչպես ցույց են տալիս քվեարկության արդյունքները, այստեղ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր մեր համոզմունքների կրող չեն և եթե անգամ մենք այսպես թե այնպես անփոխելի ենք, ապա նրանք պոտենցյալ հանճարեղ ճանապարհով գնացողներ են, հետևաբար գոնե նրանց համար կուզեիր գրել

Ինչևէ, այս ամենը ցույց է տալիս այն, ինչը հասկացել են հենց առաջին գրառումդ առաջին կարդացողները, այսինքն ուղղակի մի բան գրել էիր, իսկ իրականում բնա չկար: Դե հիմա... ֆորում ա էլի, մի բան գրենք...

----------


## Արիացի

> Դե խոսում եք էլի... ուղղակի մի բան ասեք... հեղինակություն, վարկ, ֆլան-ֆստան: 
> Տո ու՞ր ա հեղինակություն, որ իջացնես 
> Հեղինակությունն է՞ն ա, որ Տաջիկստանի նախագահը բոլորի ներկայությամբ մատով նախագահիդ կանչում ու ասում ա. «Էս քո համար կազինո չի, որ ինչ ուզես, խոսես: Սրանից հետո կսովորես հարգել միջինասիական պետություններին»...
> Թե՞ հեղինակությունն էն ա, որ աշխարհի երկրների մեջ երջանկության ցուցանիշով վերջին տեղերում ես, կարծեմ նախավերջին:
> Ո՞րն ա հեղինակությունդ:
> 
> Կասեմ որն ա: Էն ա, որ էդ նույն աշխարհում արդեն շատերը գիտեն, որ չնայած ՀՀ-ում հանցագործ իշխանություն է, բայց կա ազատությունն իր մեջ կրող ժողովուրդ, ում հաշվի են առնում ու ում հարգում են... ու էդ հարգանքը վաստակած ժողովուրդը դու չես, ճիշտն ասած, այլ էս պայքարին մասնակից քաղաքացին ա: Էնպես որ եկեք էսպես հանճարեղ մտքերով ֆորումը չողողենք, ի՞նչ կլինի:


Չուկ ջան, ճիշտն ասած էդ Տաջիկի հետ դեպքը չգիտեի, կարող ես լինկ տալ դրա մասին կարդամ? Իսկ էդ երջանկություն ու դրա նման սոցիոլոգիական հարցումներին ես ինքս լուրջ չեմ վերաբերում: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա շարժման մասնակից քաղաքացիներին ու իրենց միջազգային հարգանքին, ապա ես ավելի հակված եմ մտածել, որ էդ շարժման մասնակիցներին, արդար ու իրոք պայքարող մասնակիցներին, ինչպիսին դու ու էս ֆորումի շատ այլ մարդիկ են, հենց էդ միջազգային կառույցներն ու հենց շարժման ղեկավարները շատ արդյունավետ օգտագործում են, իրենց շահադիտական նպատակներին հասնելու համար: Սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է: Կներեք, եթե ինչ որ մեկին վիրավորեցի:

----------


## DVG

> Դե հիմա... ֆորում ա էլի, մի բան գրենք...



Ինձ շատերն են ասում պետք չի իրանց ինչ-որ բան համոզել, մեկա չեն ընդունի, ուղղակի չեմ դիմանում, պտի ասեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ճիշտն ասած էդ Տաջիկի հետ դեպքը չգիտեի, կարող ես լինկ տալ դրա մասին կարդամ? Իսկ էդ երջանկություն ու դրա նման սոցիոլոգիական հարցումներին ես ինքս լուրջ չեմ վերաբերում: 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա շարժման մասնակից քաղաքացիներին ու իրենց միջազգային հարգանքին, ապա ես ավելի հակված եմ մտածել, որ էդ շարժման մասնակիցներին, արդար ու իրոք պայքարող մասնակիցներին, ինչպիսին դու ու էս ֆորումի շատ այլ մարդիկ են, հենց էդ միջազգային կառույցներն ու հենց շարժման ղեկավարները շատ արդյունավետ օգտագործում են, իրենց շահադիտական նպատակներին հասնելու համար: Սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է: Կներեք, եթե ինչ որ մեկին վիրավորեցի:


Չէ, կալարեմ: Պետք է որ հենց էս ֆորումում էլ գրված լինի, մամուլում է գրվել, հերքում չի եղել և այլն: Մի խոսքով հավաստի բան է: Ու ճիշտն ասած էդ էդքան կարևոր էլի չի, որտև հսկայական ավազակույտի մի փոքրիկ ավազահատիկն է ընդամենը... էնքան շատ են երկրիդ ու նախագահիդ նկատմամբ հարգանքի այսպիսի դրսևորումները, որ ասելու չի:

Իսկ մնացածը... կապ չունի դու էդ «սոցիալոգիական հարցումին» հավատում ես, թե ոչ, որովհետև էս դեպքում դա չի էականը, այլ այն, որ քո երկրի հեղինակությունն այլոց աչքին հենց էդպիսի ցուցանիշներով է պայմանավորվում:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է օգտագործվելուն, ապա կներես, բայց դու չնայած իշխանությունների համախոհը չես, բայց ակամա օգտագործվում ես նրանց կողմից  :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> կախարդական շրջան է ստացվում քո մոտեցմամբ:
> երկրի հեղինակություն ու նմանբաները ստեղծում ու ամրապնդում են առաջին հերթին իշխանությունները: իսկ նրանց կպնել րի կարելի, քանի որ իշխանակռիվ կլինի:
> բա որ՞ է ըստ քո մոտեցման ելքը:


dvgray ջան, էսօր մեր հասարակության մեջ տեղի ունենում մշակութային ողբերգություն: Ազգը ներսից փտած ա ու մեկը մեկին չի հարգում: Ասածս էն ա, որ հասարակությունն ա փչացած ու էս պայմաններում վիճակը իշխանություն ով էլ լինի, վիճակը նույնը կլինի: Ստեղ քննարկման ժամանակ, մեկը լավ օրինակ բերեց ախռաննիկ դառնալու մասին երազող երեխայի մասին: Բայց պրոբլեմը էն ա, որ սրա մեջ էլ են մեղադրում իշխանությանը: Մինչդեռ պետք ա պայքար մղել նման մտածելակերպ ունեցող երեխայի ծնողի դեմ: Երեխաները ծնված օրվանից լսում են, որ հիմա գող ու ավազակի դար ա, որ սովորող ու կրթված մարդը չի հարգվում: Ծնված օրվանից տեսնում ա, որ իր ծնողը սիգարետը ծխում ու քցում ա փողոց: Էդ երեխան էլ ոնց պիտի մտածի մաքրության մասին? Պետք ա առաջին հերթին պայքարել նման երևույթների դեմ: Պետք ա պայքարել շոու բիզնեսի ներկայացուցչի, փողոցում աղբ թափողի, հեռուստատեսությամբ այլանդակ սերիալներ ցուցադրողի ու նման մարդկանց ու կառույցների դեմ: Մինչև մենք մեզ ներսից չփոխենք, մինչև մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը իրեն մեղավոր չզգա նման վիճակի համար ու չփորձի հենց առաջին հերթին իր ներսում ինչ-որ բան փոխի, ինչ էլ ուզում ա լինի, վիճակը չի լավանա:

----------

DVG (22.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ շատերն են ասում պետք չի իրանց ինչ-որ բան համոզել, մեկա չեն ընդունի, ուղղակի չեմ դիմանում, պտի ասեմ


Ես ուղղակի հիշեցնեմ քեզ, որ օդի մեջ ասվածը օդային կրակոց է, ոչ ավելին  :Smile:

----------


## DVG

> dvgray ջան, էսօր մեր հասարակության մեջ տեղի ունենում մշակութային ողբերգություն: Ազգը ներսից փտած ա ու մեկը մեկին չի հարգում: Ասածս էն ա, որ *հասարակությունն ա փչացած ու էս պայմաններում իշխանություն ով էլ լինի, վիճակը նույնը կլինի:* Ստեղ քննարկման ժամանակ, մեկը լավ օրինակ բերեց ախռաննիկ դառնալու մասին երազող երեխայի մասին: Բայց պրոբլեմը էն ա, որ սրա մեջ էլ են մեղադրում իշխանությանը: Մինչդեռ պետք ա պայքար մղել նման մտածելակերպ ունեցող երեխայի ծնողի դեմ: Երեխաները ծնված օրվանից լսում են, որ հիմա գող ու ավազակի դար ա, որ սովորող ու կրթված մարդը չի հարգվում: Ծնված օրվանից տեսնում ա, որ իր ծնողը սիգարետը ծխում ու քցում ա փողոց: Էդ երեխան էլ ոնց պիտի մտածի մաքրության մասին? Պետք ա առաջին հերթին պայքարել նման երևույթների դեմ: Պետք ա պայքարել շոու բիզնեսի ներկայացուցչի, փողոցում աղբ թափողի, հեռուստատեսությամբ այլանդակ սերիալներ ցուցադրողի ու նման մարդկանց ու կառույցների դեմ: Մինչև մենք մեզ ներսից չփոխենք, մինչև մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը իրեն մեղավոր չզգա նման վիճակի համար ու չփորձի հենց առաջին հերթին իր ներսում ինչ-որ բան փոխի, ինչ էլ ուզում ա լինի, վիճակը չի լավանա:



Վաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաայ, վերջապես մեկը ասում ա նույնը, ինչ ես:

----------


## Chuk

> Ազգը ներսից փտած ա ու մեկը մեկին չի հարգում: Ասածս էն ա, որ հասարակությունն ա փչացած ու էս պայմաններում վիճակը իշխանություն ով էլ լինի, վիճակը նույնը կլինի:


Ա դե էլի խոսում ես, խոսում ես, խոսում ես... ու մենակ Աստծուն ա հայտնի, թե ի՞նչ ես խոսում:
Ուզում ես ասես, որ հեչ կարևոր չի հա, թե իշխանությունդ 6 տասնյակ մարդկանց քաղաքական հայացքների համար կալանավորած պահու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ, հեչ կարևոր չի սահմանադրական իրավունքն իրացնողների դեմ ուժայիններին հանու՞մ ա, կրակու՞մ ու սպանու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ, հեչ կարևոր չի, իշխանությունդ տնտեսությանդ հերն ախմախ օրենքներով ու ախմախ քաղաքականությամբ անիծու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ: Էս ամեն ինչը կապ չունի, ժողովրդից ա, ազգից ա, որտև փտել ա, այո՛, որտև այ քո նմանները համակերպվել են էդ ամեն ինչին ու ասում են, դե հիմա, ախպեր, տենց ա, հո չենք ելնելու դրանց դեմ պայքարենք, կարող ա երկրի չեղած հեղինակությունը ընկնի... էլ չգիտի, որ ընկածը չի ընկնում...

----------


## dvgray

> Չուկ ջան, ճիշտն ասած էդ Տաջիկի հետ դեպքը չգիտեի, կարող ես լինկ տալ դրա մասին կարդամ? Իսկ էդ երջանկություն ու դրա նման սոցիոլոգիական հարցումներին ես ինքս լուրջ չեմ վերաբերում: 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա շարժման մասնակից քաղաքացիներին ու իրենց միջազգային հարգանքին, ապա ես ավելի հակված եմ մտածել, որ էդ շարժման մասնակիցներին, արդար ու իրոք պայքարող մասնակիցներին, ինչպիսին դու ու էս ֆորումի շատ այլ մարդիկ են, հենց էդ միջազգային կառույցներն ու հենց շարժման ղեկավարները շատ արդյունավետ օգտագործում են, իրենց շահադիտական նպատակներին հասնելու համար: Սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է: Կներեք, եթե ինչ որ մեկին վիրավորեցի:


իսկ քեզ ինչ որ մեկը չի՞ օգտագործում իրա շահադիտական նպատակների համար: ասենք քո հիմնարիկի կամ օֆիսի տերը: կամ թեկույզ հայրտ երբևէ քեզ չի՞ օգտագործել: ասենք ասի գնա մի բաժակ ջուր բեր:
…
հուսով եմ որ չվիրավորվեցիր: իսկ եթե վիրավորվեցիր, ապա հուսով եմ կներես  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Ա դե էլի խոսում ես, խոսում ես, խոսում ես... ու մենակ Աստծուն ա հայտնի, թե ի՞նչ ես խոսում:
> Ուզում ես ասես, որ հեչ կարևոր չի հա, թե իշխանությունդ 6 տասնյակ մարդկանց քաղաքական հայացքների համար կալանավորած պահու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ, հեչ կարևոր չի սահմանադրական իրավունքն իրացնողների դեմ ուժայիններին հանու՞մ ա, կրակու՞մ ու սպանու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ, հեչ կարևոր չի, իշխանությունդ տնտեսությանդ հերն ախմախ օրենքներով ու ախմախ քաղաքականությամբ անիծու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ: Էս ամեն ինչը կապ չունի, ժողովրդից ա, ազգից ա, որտև փտել ա, այո՛, որտև այ քո նմանները համակերպվել են էդ ամեն ինչին ու ասում են, դե հիմա, ախպեր, տենց ա, հո չենք ելնելու դրանց դեմ պայքարենք, կարող ա երկրի չեղած հեղինակությունը ընկնի... էլ չգիտի, որ ընկածը չի ընկնում...


ես մի քիչ ավելի կընդարձակեի այս սահմանները ու կընդգրկեի Քոչի կողմից կազմակերպված մշակույթային սպանդը, ցեղասպանությունը: ամեն ինչ փչացվեց, այլասերվոց, անորակվեց: իսկ Սերժիկ դյադյավ այս ամենի կարդինալ դյադյան են:
սպանդը կազկակերպվեց բավականին վարպետորեն ու նաև շատ տեղեր հասցրած վնասը ամբուժելի ա մոտակա սերունդերի կտրվածքով: Մեծ քավարան ունենք անցնելու ըստ դրա ազգովին: ու էս ամենը հանձինս էս տասը տարվա "իշխանության":

----------

Chuk (22.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Չէ, կալարեմ: Պետք է որ հենց էս ֆորումում էլ գրված լինի, մամուլում է գրվել, հերքում չի եղել և այլն: Մի խոսքով հավաստի բան է: Ու ճիշտն ասած էդ էդքան կարևոր էլի չի, որտև հսկայական ավազակույտի մի փոքրիկ ավազահատիկն է ընդամենը... էնքան շատ են երկրիդ ու նախագահիդ նկատմամբ հարգանքի այսպիսի դրսևորումները, որ ասելու չի:
> 
> Իսկ մնացածը... կապ չունի դու էդ «սոցիալոգիական հարցումին» հավատում ես, թե ոչ, որովհետև էս դեպքում դա չի էականը, այլ այն, որ քո երկրի հեղինակությունն այլոց աչքին հենց էդպիսի ցուցանիշներով է պայմանավորվում:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է օգտագործվելուն, ապա կներես, բայց դու չնայած իշխանությունների համախոհը չես, բայց ակամա օգտագործվում ես նրանց կողմից


Չէ ես չեմ կասկածում, որ տենց բան չի եղել: Բոլորս էլ էստեղ չափահաս ու լուրջ մարդիկ ենք ու մեր գլխից սուտ բաներ չենք հնարում: Ուղղակի իրոք հետաքրքրեց ու անհանգստացրեց: Կուզեի մանրամասներ իմանալ:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է օգտագործվելուն, ապա ընդհանրապես ասած ցանկացած երկիր էլ իր քաղաքացիներին այս կամ այն ձևով օգտագործում է: Դա բնական է ու արտահայտվում է շատ ձևերով, սկսած բանակում ծառայելուց ու վերջացրած հարկեր մուծելուց: Կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում, եթե դու նկատի ունես, որ պետությունը ինձ օգտագործում է ձեր դեմ պայքարելու համար, ապա երևի հասկացած կլինես, որ ես ձեր դեմ չեմ պայքարում: Ես ուղղակի արտահայտում եմ իմ կարծիքը: Նույն ձևով էլ մեկը կարող է ասել, որ ընդդիմությունն էլ է ինձ օգտագործում, որովհետև ես նույն չափով էլ իշխանություններին եմ դեմ: Ընդհանրապես ճիշտ չի լինի ասել, որ էս մեկին դեմ եմ, էն մյուսին կողմ: Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի կողմ կամ դեմ լինել կոնկրետ քայլերին: Օրինակ իշխանության այն քայլը, որ բացեց սփյուռքի նախարարություն ու փորձում է կապերը ամրապնդել սփյուռքի հետ, իմ համար շատ գովելի ու ընդունելի է: Իսկ այն, որ ամեն տեղ ՀԴՄ են տեղադրում, ես դրան դեմ եմ:

----------


## DVG

> Ա դե էլի խոսում ես, խոսում ես, խոսում ես... ու մենակ Աստծուն ա հայտնի, թե ի՞նչ ես խոսում:
> Ուզում ես ասես, որ հեչ կարևոր չի հա, թե իշխանությունդ 6 տասնյակ մարդկանց քաղաքական հայացքների համար կալանավորած պահու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ, հեչ կարևոր չի սահմանադրական իրավունքն իրացնողների դեմ ուժայիններին հանու՞մ ա, կրակու՞մ ու սպանու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ, հեչ կարևոր չի, իշխանությունդ տնտեսությանդ հերն ախմախ օրենքներով ու ախմախ քաղաքականությամբ անիծու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ: Էս ամեն ինչը կապ չունի, ժողովրդից ա, ազգից ա, որտև փտել ա, այո՛, որտև այ քո նմանները համակերպվել են էդ ամեն ինչին ու ասում են, դե հիմա, ախպեր, տենց ա, հո չենք ելնելու դրանց դեմ պայքարենք, կարող ա երկրի չեղած հեղինակությունը ընկնի... էլ չգիտի, որ ընկածը չի ընկնում...


Արիացին շաաաաաաաաաատ էլ ճիշտ ա խոսում, ու ասում ա են, ինչ իրական ա, իսկ իրական ա էն, որ հենց քո նշած իշխանությունը ծագել ա հենց էդ անիմաստ հասարակությունից:  ու ոչ թե իշխանությունը պետք ա փոխել /միանգամից/, այլ հասարակությունը /կամաց-կամաց/, փոխել մտածելակերպը: Ինչ ա, վատա, որ գերմանացիները հիմա տենց կարգապահ մարդիկ են, իսկ դա գիտե՞ք ինչի հետևանքով ա: այն բանի հետևանքով, որ հիտլերը, անելով լիքը վատ գործեր, միևնույն ժամանակ 1939-1945թթ ծնված բոլոր երեխաներին սովորացրել ա էդ վիճակը, ու իրենք էլ, ինչ սովորել են, փոխանցել են սերունդներին: այ մենակ տենց կարելի ա մի բանի հասնել, այ դա ա ճանապաչհը, թե չե գոռգոռոցներով ու ցույցերով ոչնչի չեք հասնի:

----------

Արիացի (22.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ա դե էլի խոսում ես, խոսում ես, խոսում ես... ու մենակ Աստծուն ա հայտնի, թե ի՞նչ ես խոսում:
> Ուզում ես ասես, որ հեչ կարևոր չի հա, թե իշխանությունդ 6 տասնյակ մարդկանց քաղաքական հայացքների համար կալանավորած պահու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ, հեչ կարևոր չի սահմանադրական իրավունքն իրացնողների դեմ ուժայիններին հանու՞մ ա, կրակու՞մ ու սպանու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ, հեչ կարևոր չի, իշխանությունդ տնտեսությանդ հերն ախմախ օրենքներով ու ախմախ քաղաքականությամբ անիծու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ: Էս ամեն ինչը կապ չունի, ժողովրդից ա, ազգից ա, որտև փտել ա, այո՛, որտև այ քո նմանները համակերպվել են էդ ամեն ինչին ու ասում են, դե հիմա, ախպեր, տենց ա, հո չենք ելնելու դրանց դեմ պայքարենք, կարող ա երկրի չեղած հեղինակությունը ընկնի... էլ չգիտի, որ ընկածը չի ընկնում...


Չեմ ասում հեչ կարևոր չի: Ասում եմ, որ պետք ա սկսել նրանից: Պետք ա սկսել մեզնից ու պետք ա նախ փոխել հասարակության մեջ առկա արատները: Այդ դեպքում ես համոզված եմ, որ իշխանությունը ինքնըստինքնյան կփոխվի, որովհետև եթե չփոխվի, ապա հասարակությունը կգտնվի զարգացվածության ավելի բարձր մակարդակում, քան իշխանություններն են: Այդ պայմաններում հասարակությունը շատ հանգիստ ու առանց զոհերի կարող է վերացնել նման իշխանություններին:

----------

DVG (22.02.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Օրինակ իշխանության այն քայլը, որ բացեց սփյուռքի նախարարություն ու փորձում է կապերը ամրապնդել սփյուռքի հետ, իմ համար շատ գովելի ու ընդունելի է: Իսկ այն, որ ամեն տեղ ՀԴՄ են տեղադրում, ես դրան դեմ եմ:


Այ կոնկրետիկան շատ լավ բան է ու իրականում օգտակար:
ասենք դու կողմ՞ ես թե դեմ մարտի մեկյան սպանդ կազմակերպելուն: կամ մարդկանց իրենց քաղաքական հայացքների համար բանտեր մտցնելուն: կամ որ պետական ապարատը լինի ոտից գլուխ կառումպացված: կամ որ նախագահը լինի խաղամոլ: կամ որ նեմեց ռուբոն լինի ֆւոտբոլի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահ: կամ որ դոդի գագոն տանը առյուծ պահի ու դրանով ահաբեկի իր համաքաղաքացիներին կամ էլ լինի օլիմպիական կոմիտեի նախագահ: կամ որ մուկը լինի ազգային ժողովի նախագահ: կամ որ Արթուրիկը սաղ օրը ոռ խաղացնելով իրա "հացը" աշատի: …
շարունակեմ՞ թե մի քիչ էլ դու կգրես: 
այ սրանց մասին ենք խոսում ու ասում մեր կարծիքը:
իսկ ՀՄԴ-ն դա մի կաթիլ ջուր է հայկական անօրինականությունների օվկանոսում

----------


## Chuk

DVG ջան, ներիր որ էլի գրածիդ կողքով անցնում ու չեմ պատասխանում, ուղղակի ժամանակս ափսոս է, իսկ պատասխանելու բան չկա  :Wink: 



> Չեմ ասում հեչ կարևոր չի: Ասում եմ, որ պետք ա սկսել նրանից: Պետք ա սկսել մեզնից ու պետք ա նախ փոխել հասարակության մեջ առկա արատները: Այդ դեպքում ես համոզված եմ, որ իշխանությունը ինքնըստինքնյան կփոխվի, որովհետև եթե չփոխվի, ապա հասարակությունը կգտնվի զարգացվածության ավելի բարձր մակարդակում, քան իշխանություններն են: Այդ պայմաններում հասարակությունը շատ հանգիստ ու առանց զոհերի կարող է վերացնել նման իշխանություններին:


Միանգամայն ճիշտ ես, պետք է սկսել ժողովրդից, քաղաքացուց:
Ու առաջին բուժման ենթական դու ես, որ մինչև հիմա չես հասկացել որ պայքարել է պետք: Պետք է քո մեջ սերմանել քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունը, արդարության համար պայքարի գիտակցությունը, պետք է կարողանալ քո մեջից հանել չփոխելիության մասին սխալ պատկերացումները, պետք է կարողանալ քո մեջ ներմուծել պայքարի ոգին: Ցավոք այո՛, այսօր այս արատներով տառապողներ շատ կան, բայց բարեբախտաբար ժողորդի մի ստվար զանգված արդեն իսկ արթնացել է լեթարգիական քնից, հետևաբար ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, պայքարը նորմալ շարունակվում է, հասարակություն առողջանում է  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> ես մի քիչ ավելի կընդարձակեի այս սահմանները ու կընդգրկեի Քոչի կողմից կազմակերպված մշակույթային սպանդը, ցեղասպանությունը: ամեն ինչ փչացվեց, այլասերվոց, անորակվեց: իսկ Սերժիկ դյադյավ այս ամենի կարդինալ դյադյան են:
> սպանդը կազկակերպվեց բավականին վարպետորեն ու նաև շատ տեղեր հասցրած վնասը ամբուժելի ա մոտակա սերունդերի կտրվածքով: Մեծ քավարան ունենք անցնելու ըստ դրա ազգովին: ու էս ամենը հանձինս էս տասը տարվա "իշխանության":


իշխանությունները մշակութային սպանդի մեջ երբեք մեղավոր չեն: Եթե հասարակությունը չուզենա, այլ կերպ ասած, եթե դրա պահանջարկը չլինի, իշխանությունները ինչ էլ անեն, չեն կարա արդյունքի հասնել:

----------


## DVG

> DVG ջան, ներիր որ էլի գրածիդ կողքով անցնում ու չեմ պատասխանում, ուղղակի ժամանակս ափսոս է, իսկ պատասխանելու բան չկա


հա հա հա, ոչ  թե չկա, այլ դա էն դեպքն ա, որ ոչինչ ասելու, ավելացնելու բան չկա, չգիտեք ինչ ասեք, պատմում եք միայն միևնույն հեքիաթները

----------


## DVG

> արթնացել է լեթարգիական քնից,


...ավելի լավ ա քնած մնար..

----------


## dvgray

> Արիացին շաաաաաաաաաատ էլ ճիշտ ա խոսում, ու ասում ա են, ինչ իրական ա, իսկ իրական ա էն, որ հենց քո նշած իշխանությունը ծագել ա հենց էդ անիմաստ հասարակությունից:  ու ոչ թե իշխանությունը պետք ա փոխել /միանգամից/, այլ հասարակությունը /կամաց-կամաց/, փոխել մտածելակերպը: Ինչ ա, վատա, որ գերմանացիները հիմա տենց կարգապահ մարդիկ են, իսկ դա գիտե՞ք ինչի հետևանքով ա: այն բանի հետևանքով, որ հիտլերը, անելով լիքը վատ գործեր, միևնույն ժամանակ 1939-1945թթ ծնված բոլոր երեխաներին սովորացրել ա էդ վիճակը, ու իրենք էլ, ինչ սովորել են, փոխանցել են սերունդներին: այ մենակ տենց կարելի ա մի բանի հասնել, այ դա ա ճանապաչհը, թե չե գոռգոռոցներով ու ցույցերով ոչնչի չեք հասնի:


սա էլ ապացուցում ա, որ շատ քիչ բան իմանալով եզրահանգումներ ես անում: կարդա գերմակնական ազգի պատմությունւ, ու կտեսնես ու Հիտլերը ընդամենը օգտագործել ա այտ հատությունները այլ ոչ թե դրանք մշակել ա ինքը:

----------


## DVG

> սա էլ ապացուցում ա, որ շատ քիչ բան իմանալով եզրահանգումներ ես անում: կարդա գերմակնական ազգի պատմությունւ, ու կտեսնես ու Հիտլերը ընդամենը օգտագործել ա այտ հատությունները այլ ոչ թե դրանք մշակել ա ինքը:


լօլ, ինչ նախ ես տենց բան չասցի, 2-րդն էլ, ինչ կարևոր ա մշակել ա ինքը, թե չէ, կարևորը գործի ա դրել..

----------


## dvgray

> իշխանությունները մշակութային սպանդի մեջ երբեք մեղավոր չեն: Եթե հասարակությունը չուզենա, այլ կերպ ասած, եթե դրա պահանջարկը չլինի, իշխանությունները ինչ էլ անեն, չեն կարա արդյունքի հասնել:


հասարակություն այդ պահին շատ թույլ էր: երևի գիտես, որ պատերազմը ներ էր ավարտվել ու կենցաղը նոր նոր ոտի էր կանգնում:
…
նման ա նրան, որ բարդ օպերացիայից հետո անկողնային հիվանդ պառկած, բայց առողջանալու ճամփին գտնվող մարդուն մեղադրեո նրանում, որ իրան մի հատ սադիստ նարկոզ ա տվոլ ու ոտը տապոռոլ ա:

----------


## DVG

> մի ստվար զանգված արդեն իսկ արթնացել է


արթնացել է, բայց էդ ստվար զանգվածի մեծ մասը դեռ սոսկեն բերանին ա /վերաբերում ա 16-17 տարեկան երեխեքին/

----------

Արիացի (22.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Այ կոնկրետիկան շատ լավ բան է ու իրականում օգտակար:
> ասենք դու կողմ՞ ես թե դեմ մարտի մեկյան սպանդ կազմակերպելուն: կամ մարդկանց իրենց քաղաքական հայացքների համար բանտեր մտցնելուն: կամ որ պետական ապարատը լինի ոտից գլուխ կառումպացված: կամ որ նախագահը լինի խաղամոլ: կամ որ նեմեց ռուբոն լինի ֆւոտբոլի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահ: կամ որ դոդի գագոն տանը առյուծ պահի ու դրանով ահաբեկի իր համաքաղաքացիներին կամ էլ լինի օլիմպիական կոմիտեի նախագահ: կամ որ մուկը լինի ազգային ժողովի նախագահ: կամ որ Արթուրիկը սաղ օրը ոռ խաղացնելով իրա "հացը" աշատի: …
> շարունակեմ՞ թե մի քիչ էլ դու կգրես: 
> այ սրանց մասին ենք խոսում ու ասում մեր կարծիքը:
> իսկ ՀՄԴ-ն դա մի կաթիլ ջուր է հայկական անօրինականությունների օվկանոսում


ես դեմ եմ, մարդկանց դեմ կամայական սպանդին, դեմ եմ քաղաքական հայացքների համար մարդկանց բանտարկելուն, դեմ եմ որ որևէ համակարգ կոռումպացված լինի, դեմ եմ, որ նախագահը լինի խաղամոլ, դոդի գագոյին տան առյուծների դեմ բան չունեմ, դեմ եմ, որ նեմեցը ֆեդերացիայի նախագահ ա ու էնքան անգրագետ ա, որ գնում ուեֆա-ի նիստին կմկմալով կարդում ա, և նման շատ բաներ:
Բայց....
ես չգիտեմ ում են իրենց հայացքների համար փակել, չգիտեմ ժողովրդի դեմ ով է սպանդ արել: Հետո չեմ կարծում, որ պետական ապարատը ոտից գլուխ կոռումպացված է: Կոռումպացված է, բայց ոչ ոտից գլուխ: Իսկ նեմեցի դեմ որ դեմ եմ, ասեմ ես ինքս իմ բողոքն եմ արտահայտել դրա դեմ տարբեր նամակների ու հայտարարությունների միջոցով: Եվ վերջապես, ես համոզված չեմ, որ այս պայքարի արդյունքում, եթե լինի իշխանափոխություն, ապա մեր վիճակը ավելի կլավանա: Ավելին ասեմ, ես ոչ թե համոզված չեմ, այլ համարյա համոզված եմ հակառակում: Սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է:  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> որ հիտլերը, անելով լիքը վատ գործեր, միևնույն ժամանակ 1939-1945թթ ծնված բոլոր երեխաներին սովորացրել ա էդ վիճակը, ու իրենք էլ, ինչ սովորել են, փոխանցել են սերունդներին: այ մենակ տենց կարելի ա մի բանի հասնել, այ դա ա ճանապաչհը, թե չե գոռգոռոցներով ու ցույցերով ոչնչի չեք հասնի:





> լօլ, ինչ նախ ես տենց բան չասցի, 2-րդն էլ, ինչ կարևոր ա մշակել ա ինքը, թե չէ, կարևորը գործի ա դրել..


վերևի գրածտ ուշադիր կարդա  :Smile: 
կարծեմ ստեղ լեզվակռվով չենք զբաղվում, որ վերջով էլ լօլ -մօլ ու ասելով վրես ղժմժղս:
խոսակցությունը պետք ա իմաստալից լինի  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## DVG

> ես համոզված չեմ, որ այս պայքարի արդյունքում, եթե լինի իշխանափոխություն, ապա մեր վիճակը ավելի կլավանա: Ավելին ասեմ, ես ոչ թե համոզված չեմ, այլ համարյա համոզված եմ հակառակում: Սա իմ *սուբյեկտիվ* կարծիքն է:


ինչպես նաև շատ-շատերի

----------


## dvgray

> ես դեմ եմ, մարդկանց դեմ կամայական սպանդին, դեմ եմ քաղաքական հայացքների համար մարդկանց բանտարկելուն, դեմ եմ որ որևէ համակարգ կոռումպացված լինի, դեմ եմ, որ նախագահը լինի խաղամոլ, դոդի գագոյին տան առյուծների դեմ բան չունեմ, դեմ եմ, որ նեմեցը ֆեդերացիայի նախագահ ա ու էնքան անգրագետ ա, որ գնում ուեֆա-ի նիստին կմկմալով կարդում ա, և նման շատ բաներ:
> Բայց....
> ես չգիտեմ ում են իրենց հայացքների համար փակել, չգիտեմ ժողովրդի դեմ ով է սպանդ արել: Հետո չեմ կարծում, որ պետական ապարատը ոտից գլուխ կոռումպացված է: Կոռումպացված է, բայց ոչ ոտից գլուխ: Իսկ նեմեցի դեմ որ դեմ եմ, ասեմ ես ինքս իմ բողոքն եմ արտահայտել դրա դեմ տարբեր նամակների ու հայտարարությունների միջոցով: Եվ վերջապես, ես համոզված չեմ, որ այս պայքարի արդյունքում, եթե լինի իշխանափոխություն, ապա մեր վիճակը ավելի կլավանա: Ավելին ասեմ, ես ոչ թե համոզված չեմ, այլ համարյա համոզված եմ հակառակում:* Սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ* կարծիքն է:


այ շատ հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե քո սուբեկտիվ կարծիքը դառնար օբեկտիվ կարծիք: այսինքն ասվեին օբեկտիվ հիմքեր այսպիսի հայտարարության համար ու մենք բոլորս էլ մտածեինք այդ ասածիտ շուրջը: թե արդյոք՞ կարող ենք շրջանցել քո ասած վատ կողմերը: և արդյոք՞ դրանք շատ էական են: թե՞ իրականում թարգում ենք էս ամեն ինչը ու գնում տուն, ամեն մեկս մեր առօրյա գործերին:

----------

Արշակ (23.02.2009)

----------


## DVG

> ու կտեսնես ու Հիտլերը ընդամենը օգտագործել ա այտ հատությունները այլ ոչ թե դրանք *մշակել ա* ինքը:





> հիտլերը, անելով լիքը վատ գործեր, միևնույն ժամանակ 1939-1945թթ ծնված բոլոր երեխաներին *սովորացրել ա* էդ վիճակը,


Ես չգիտեմ, թե դուք ինչ քերականություն եք անցել դպրոցում, բայց ես չգիտեի, որ "մշակել" ու "սովորացնել" տերմինները նույնն են:

----------


## dvgray

> Ես չգիտեմ, թե դուք ինչ քերականություն եք անցել դպրոցում, բայց ես չգիտեի, որ "մշակել" ու "սովորացնել" տերմինները նույնն են:


ես հաստատ բազառային լեզվակռվի քերականություն չեմ անցել: ու ոչ դպրոցում ոչ էլ այլուր:
երբ որ դու կմոռանաս այստեղ բազառի մասին, կշարունակենք *զրուցել*

----------


## DVG

> այ շատ հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե քո սուբեկտիվ կարծիքը դառնար օբեկտիվ կարծիք:


Այ դուք ահավոր խանգարում եք, որ դա դառնա օբյեկտիվ կարծիք, ու արդեն ձևավորվել ա մի մասսա, որ ոչ թե պայքարում ա ներկա վարչակազմի դեմ կամ ոչ էլ ընդդիմական առաջնորդների դեմ, այլ Ձեր դեմ, որ աչքերը փակած գնում են որոշակի գաղափարների հետևից

----------


## DVG

> ես հաստատ բազառային լեզվակռվի քերականություն չեմ անցել: ու ոչ դպրոցում ոչ էլ այլուր:
> երբ որ դու կմոռանաս այստեղ բազառի մասին, կշարունակենք զրուցել


Հետո ինձ եք ասում, թե թեմայից շեղվում եմ, հենց դուք եք շեղվում, դուք եք փոխում թեմայի միտքը էն ուղղով, որը ձեզ պետք ա, որի մասին դուք շաաաատ երկար կարաք նույն բանը խոսել

----------


## Արիացի

> DVG ջան, ներիր որ էլի գրածիդ կողքով անցնում ու չեմ պատասխանում, ուղղակի ժամանակս ափսոս է, իսկ պատասխանելու բան չկա 
> 
> Միանգամայն ճիշտ ես, պետք է սկսել ժողովրդից, քաղաքացուց:
> Ու առաջին բուժման ենթական դու ես, որ մինչև հիմա չես հասկացել որ պայքարել է պետք: Պետք է քո մեջ սերմանել քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունը, արդարության համար պայքարի գիտակցությունը, պետք է կարողանալ քո մեջից հանել չփոխելիության մասին սխալ պատկերացումները, պետք է կարողանալ քո մեջ ներմուծել պայքարի ոգին: Ցավոք այո՛, այսօր այս արատներով տառապողներ շատ կան, բայց բարեբախտաբար ժողորդի մի ստվար զանգված արդեն իսկ արթնացել է լեթարգիական քնից, հետևաբար ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, պայքարը նորմալ շարունակվում է, հասարակություն առողջանում է


Չուկ ջան, պայքարել պետք ա: Կամայական կամքի տեր մարդ գիտի, որ պայքարել պետք ա, ես շատ անգամ պայքարելով շատ բաների եմ հասել: Ու հասել եմ նրան, որ էսօր ես իմ ապրած կյանքից գոհ եմ ու համարյա ոչ մի բանի համար չեմ ափսոսում: Ինչ վերաբերում ա իշխանությունների դեմ պայքարելուն, ես սրա հետ կապված շատ վատ տպավորություններ ունեմ: Ու դեռևս շատ տարիներ առաջ, երբ դեռ փոքր էի, հասկացել եմ, որ իշխանությունների դեմ պայքարում են, ոչ թե իշխանափոխության նպատակով, այլ հենց իշխանության ներկայացուցիչների արարքները ու իրենց վերաբերմունքը քո նկատմամբ փոխելու համար: Ես համոզված եմ, որ դա կարելի է անել: Ոչ մի մարդ անհասկ չի: Բոլորին էլ, եթե բացատրես կհասկանան:

----------


## Chuk

> արթնացել է, բայց էդ ստվար զանգվածի մեծ մասը դեռ սոսկեն բերանին ա /վերաբերում ա 16-17 տարեկան երեխեքին/


Ուրեմն էդ 16-17 տարեկաններից շատերին եմ ճանաչում, ու պարզապես կերազես նրանց նման տրամաբանություն ու վճռականություն ու սկզբունքայնություն ունենաս, ու հաջորդ անգամ պարզապես չհամարձակվես այսպիսի մտքեր գրել  :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> այ շատ հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե քո սուբեկտիվ կարծիքը դառնար օբեկտիվ կարծիք: այսինքն ասվեին օբեկտիվ հիմքեր այսպիսի հայտարարության համար ու մենք բոլորս էլ մտածեինք այդ ասածիտ շուրջը: թե արդյոք՞ կարող ենք շրջանցել քո ասած վատ կողմերը: և արդյոք՞ դրանք շատ էական են: թե՞ իրականում թարգում ենք էս ամեն ինչը ու գնում տուն, ամեն մեկս մեր առօրյա գործերին:


Ես էստեղ մի անգամ ասել եմ, որ քաղաքականության մեջ մաթեմատիկայի օրենքները չեն գործում, իսկ մաթեմատիկայից դուրս ոչ մի պնդում ու ոչ մի փաստարկ չի կարող օբյեկտիվ լինել: Էստեղ կարևորը ոչ թե ասածիդ հավաստիությունն է, այլ այն թե ոնց, երբ ու որտեղ ես ասում: Ու նման պայմաններում մեր բոլորի պնդումներն էլ ընդամենը սուբյեկտիվ են:  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, պայքարել պետք ա: Կամայական կամքի տեր մարդ գիտի, որ պայքարել պետք ա, ես շատ անգամ պայքարելով շատ բաների եմ հասել: Ու հասել եմ նրան, որ էսօր ես իմ ապրած կյանքից գոհ եմ ու համարյա ոչ մի բանի համար չեմ ափսոսում: Ինչ վերաբերում ա իշխանությունների դեմ պայքարելուն, ես սրա հետ կապված շատ վատ տպավորություններ ունեմ: Ու դեռևս շատ տարիներ առաջ, երբ դեռ փոքր էի, հասկացել եմ, որ իշխանությունների դեմ պայքարում են, ոչ թե իշխանափոխության նպատակով, այլ հենց իշխանության ներկայացուցիչների արարքները ու իրենց վերաբերմունքը քո նկատմամբ փոխելու համար: Ես համոզված եմ, որ դա կարելի է անել: Ոչ մի մարդ անհասկ չի: Բոլորին էլ, եթե բացատրես կհասկանան:


Եվ ո՞րն է քո անձնական կյանքը. սեփական բարեկեցությու՞նը... ու թքա՞ծ շրջապատող իրականության վրա՞: Ցավոք այդպիսի բարեկեցությունները երկար չեն տվում, դրանք հեղհեղուկ միավորներ են:

Իսկ իմ անձնական բարեկեցությունն էն ա, որ ես կարող եմ նստել իմ տաքուկ բնակարանում, գլուխս կախ զբաղվեմ իմ աշխատանքով, անձանական կյանքով, պսակվեմ, երեխեք ունենեմ, մերսեդես առնեմ, բանդաժները փոխեմ, բայց ինձ համար դա քիչ ա, որտև քիչ այն կողմ հղփացած ոստիկանը հարվածում է քսանամյա աղջկան, ինչ է թե սա ուզում էր թռուցիկ բաժաներ, այն մյուսը 70-ամյա կնոջն է հրում, ծանոթիս խանութը տուֆտա օրենքների պատճառով փակվում է, իսկ ընկերներիցս շատերը դառնում են գործազուրկ: Որովհետև ես չեմ կարող ասել, որ ես հայրենասեր եմ, եթե հանդուրժում եմ այդ հայրենիքս քարուքանդ անելը, որտև ես չեմ կարող ասել, որ երջանիկ եմ, եթե մի լավ երիտասարդի հայրն անարդարացի տարուց ավելի է, ինչ բանտում է, իսկ այն փոքրիկ երեխան այդպես էլ չի տեսնի իր հորը, որովհետև նախկին «նախագահիս» հրամանով նրան սպանել են Երևանի կենտրոնում, բոլորի աչքի առաջ: Ու եթե քեզ քո անձնականը ավելի շատ է հետաքրքրում ու ապրում ես զուտ քո անձի համար, ապա ապրիր, բայց չհամարձակվես բարոյականություն կրողին բարյոյականության դասեր տալ:

----------

dvgray (22.02.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ես էստեղ մի անգամ ասել եմ, որ քաղաքականության մեջ մաթեմատիկայի օրենքները չեն գործում, իսկ մաթեմատիկայից դուրս ոչ մի պնդում ու ոչ մի փաստարկ չի կարող օբյեկտիվ լինել: Էստեղ կարևորը ոչ թե ասածիդ հավաստիությունն է, այլ այն թե ոնց, երբ ու որտեղ ես ասում: Ու նման պայմաններում մեր բոլորի պնդումներն էլ ընդամենը սուբյեկտիվ են:


իսկ ով՞ է ասել որ մաթեմաթիկան օեկտիվ է  :Shok: : ամբողջ տիեզերքն է սուբեկտիվ, ոնց՞ կարա ինչ որ մի տիեզերական ապառատ լինի օբեկտիվ  :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

> իսկ ով՞ է ասել որ մաթեմաթիկան օեկտիվ է : ամբողջ տիեզերքն է սուբեկտիվ, ոնց՞ կարա ինչ որ մի տիեզերական ապառատ լինի օբեկտիվ


Դե սա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա ա: Մի անգամ քաղաքականությունից ազատ լինենք, կզրուցենք  :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> Եվ ո՞րն է քո անձնական կյանքը. սեփական բարեկեցությու՞նը... ու թքա՞ծ շրջապատող իրականության վրա՞: Ցավոք այդպիսի բարեկեցությունները երկար չեն տվում, դրանք հեղհեղուկ միավորներ են:
> 
> Իսկ իմ անձնական բարեկեցությունն էն ա, որ ես կարող եմ նստել իմ տաքուկ բնակարանում, գլուխս կախ զբաղվեմ իմ աշխատանքով, անձանական կյանքով, պսակվեմ, երեխեք ունենեմ, մերսեդես առնեմ, բանդաժները փոխեմ, բայց ինձ համար դա քիչ ա, որտև քիչ այն կողմ հղփացած ոստիկանը հարվածում է քսանամյա աղջկան, ինչ է թե սա ուզում էր թռուցիկ բաժաներ, այն մյուսը 70-ամյա կնոջն է հրում, ծանոթիս խանութը տուֆտա օրենքների պատճառով փակվում է, իսկ ընկերներիցս շատերը դառնում են գործազուրկ: Որովհետև ես չեմ կարող ասել, որ ես հայրենասեր եմ, եթե հանդուրժում եմ այդ հայրենիքս քարուքանդ անելը, որտև ես չեմ կարող ասել, որ երջանիկ եմ, եթե մի լավ երիտասարդի հայրն անարդարացի տարուց ավելի է, ինչ բանտում է, իսկ այն փոքրիկ երեխան այդպես էլ չի տեսնի իր հորը, որովհետև նախկին «նախագահիս» հրամանով նրան սպանել են Երևանի կենտրոնում, բոլորի աչքի առաջ: Ու եթե քեզ քո անձնականը ավելի շատ է հետաքրքրում ու ապրում ես զուտ քո անձի համար, ապա ապրիր, բայց չհամարձակվես բարոյականություն կրողին բարյոյականության դասեր տալ:


Չուկ ջան, ախր եթե լուրջ մտածես, կհասկանաս, որ էդ շարժումն էլ է հենց հայրենիքը քարուքանդ անող մի բան: Ես մենակ իմ անձնական կյանքով չեմ ապրում ու եսասիրությունը համարում եմ մարդու ամենամեծ արատներից մեկը: Բայց հարցը այն է, որ քո ասած անարդարությունների դեմ ձեր ձևով պայքարելը շատ սխալ է ու անկանխատեսելի հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ: Դրա ապացույցը հենց մարտի մեկն է, որը լրիվ անկանխատեսելի էր: Պրոբլեմը էն ա, որ դուք էդ դեպքերի համար մեղադրում եք մենակ իշխանություններին, մինչդեռ պետք ա գոնե մի փոքր մեղքի բաժին էլ ձեր մեջ փնտրեք: Ես զգում եմ իմ մեղքի բաժինը ու փորձում եմ նենց անել, որ նման բան էլ չկրկնվի:

----------


## dvgray

> Չուկ ջան, ախր եթե լուրջ մտածես, կհասկանաս, որ էդ շարժումն էլ է հենց հայրենիքը քարուքանդ անող մի բան: Ես մենակ իմ անձնական կյանքով չեմ ապրում ու եսասիրությունը համարում եմ մարդու ամենամեծ արատներից մեկը: Բայց հարցը այն է, որ քո ասած անարդարությունների դեմ ձեր ձևով պայքարելը շատ սխալ է ու անկանխատեսելի հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ: Դրա ապացույցը հենց մարտի մեկն է, որը լրիվ անկանխատեսելի էր: Պրոբլեմը էն ա, որ դուք էդ դեպքերի համար մեղադրում եք մենակ իշխանություններին, մինչդեռ պետք ա գոնե մի փոքր մեղքի բաժին էլ ձեր մեջ փնտրեք: Ես զգում եմ իմ մեղքի բաժինը ու փորձում եմ նենց անել, որ նման բան էլ չկրկնվի:


Արիացի, կներես որ հիմնականում համեմատական դաշտում եմ խոսում, բայց ստիպված եմ հարցնել.
-իսկ դու քեզ մեղավոր զգում՞ ես որ թթվածին ես շնչում ու ածխաթթու գազ արտաշնչում: կամ ջուրը խմում ես ու ելքում միզում:
* դու քեզ մեղավոր ճանաչու՞մ ես,*  :Wink: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի, կներես որ հիմնականում համեմատական դաշտում եմ խոսում, բայց ստիպված եմ հարցնել.
> -իսկ դու քեզ մեղավոր զգում՞ ես որ թթվածին ես շնչում ու ածխաթթու գազ արտաշնչում: կամ ջուրը խմում ես ու ելքում միզում:
> * դու քեզ մեղավոր ճանաչու՞մ ես,*


Չէ: Թեկուզ ճիշտն ասած միզելու պատճառը մենակ ջուր խմելը չի:  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ախր եթե լուրջ մտածես, կհասկանաս, որ էդ շարժումն էլ է հենց հայրենիքը քարուքանդ անող մի բան: Ես մենակ իմ անձնական կյանքով չեմ ապրում ու եսասիրությունը համարում եմ մարդու ամենամեծ արատներից մեկը: Բայց հարցը այն է, որ քո ասած անարդարությունների դեմ ձեր ձևով պայքարելը շատ սխալ է ու անկանխատեսելի հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ: Դրա ապացույցը հենց մարտի մեկն է, որը լրիվ անկանխատեսելի էր: Պրոբլեմը էն ա, որ դուք էդ դեպքերի համար մեղադրում եք մենակ իշխանություններին, մինչդեռ պետք ա գոնե մի փոքր մեղքի բաժին էլ ձեր մեջ փնտրեք: Ես զգում եմ իմ մեղքի բաժինը ու փորձում եմ նենց անել, որ նման բան էլ չկրկնվի:


Ես չափից ավելի լուրջ եմ մտածել ու մտածում, շատ ավելի լուրջ, քան կարծում եմ, որ դու: Ու հենց այդ լուրջ մտածելու արդյունքում է, որ ի տարբերություն քեզ տեսնում եմ, որ դա ոչ թե քարուքանդ անող, այլ սարքող է: Մարտի 1-ը անկախատեսելի էր, թե կանխատեսելի, այլ քննարկման նյութ է: Կա հստակ մի բան, եթե ժողովրդի դեմ իր սահմանադրական իրավունքն իրացնելու համար զորք են հանում՝ անօրինաբար (առաջին անգամը չէր մարտի 1--ը ու ոչ էլ վերջին), ուրեմն եթե մի քիչ, գոնե մի քիչ լուրջ մտածում ես, ապա պետք է ընդվզես դրա դեմ ու բացատրես, որ դու 91-ին չես անկախացել նրա համար, որ էսօր քեզ հալածեն, սպանեն, բռնաբարեն: Որ էս երկրում դու պետք է լինես որոշողը: Ու եթե իմանամ որ էս մարտի 1-ին հենց ինձ են սպաենլու, մեկ ա կգնամ, որտև ինձ ստրուկի կարգավիճակը չի սազում այլ սազում է էս երկրի տիրոջ կարգավիճակը, ու եթե էդ արժեհամակարգի կրողը չես, եթե այդ տարրական հասկացությունները դեռ չես ամրագրել գլխումդ, ապա բարի եղիր, ուսուցանող տոներդ քեզ պահիր, որովհետև ես չեմ պատրաստվում ապրել քո պատկերացրած՝ ստրկատիպ ու հանցագործ երկրում: Ու չասես որ քո պատկերացումները դրանք չեն, որովհետև ամեն մի գրառումդ ապացուցում է, որ հենց դրանք են: Իսկ եթե խոսքերս շատ դաժան ու կտրուկ են հնչում ապա ներողություն, բայց այդ կտրուկությունը ինքնիրեն չի ծնվել այլ արդյունք է եղել քո գրառումների:

----------


## dvgray

> Չէ: Թեկուզ ճիշտն ասած միզելու պատճառը մենակ ջուր խմելը չի:


ուրեմն ավելի մեղավոր ես: մի քիչ բանտում որ պահեն քո հանցանքների համար, հետո մարդ ես, կարող ա համաներման տակ ընկնես… եթե դիմում գրես ու ընտանեական պատճառներտ չմոռանաս շատ լացակումած շարադրես  :Smile:

----------

Արշակ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ես չափից ավելի լուրջ եմ մտածել ու մտածում, շատ ավելի լուրջ, քան կարծում եմ, որ դու: Ու հենց այդ լուրջ մտածելու արդյունքում է, որ ի տարբերություն քեզ տեսնում եմ, որ դա ոչ թե քարուքանդ անող, այլ սարքող է: Մարտի 1-ը անկախատեսելի էր, թե կանխատեսելի, այլ քննարկման նյութ է: Կա հստակ մի բան, եթե ժողովրդի դեմ իր սահմանադրական իրավունքն իրացնելու համար զորք են հանում՝ անօրինաբար (առաջին անգամը չէր մարտի 1--ը ու ոչ էլ վերջին), ուրեմն եթե մի քիչ, գոնե մի քիչ լուրջ մտածում ես, ապա պետք է ընդվզես դրա դեմ ու բացատրես, որ դու 91-ին չես անկախացել նրա համար, որ էսօր քեզ հալածեն, սպանեն, բռնաբարեն: Որ էս երկրում դու պետք է լինես որոշողը: Ու եթե իմանամ որ էս մարտի 1-ին հենց ինձ են սպաենլու, մեկ ա կգնամ, որտև ինձ ստրուկի կարգավիճակը չի սազում այլ սազում է էս երկրի տիրոջ կարգավիճակը, ու եթե էդ արժեհամակարգի կրողը չես, եթե այդ տարրական հասկացությունները դեռ չես ամրագրել գլխումդ, ապա բարի եղիր, ուսուցանող տոներդ քեզ պահիր, որովհետև ես չեմ պատրաստվում ապրել քո պատկերացրած՝ ստրկատիպ ու հանցագործ երկրում: Ու չասես որ քո պատկերացումները դրանք չեն, որովհետև ամեն մի գրառումդ ապացուցում է, որ հենց դրանք են: Իսկ եթե խոսքերս շատ դաժան ու կտրուկ են հնչում ապա ներողություն, բայց այդ կտրուկությունը ինքնիրեն չի ծնվել այլ արդյունք է եղել քո գրառումների:


Չուկ ջան, կներես էլի սենց մի հարց տամ: Էս մի տարվա մեջ հեչ մտածել ես, որ կարողա էդ մահացածներից գոնե մեկը իշխանությունների ձեռքով չի մահացել?

----------


## Արիացի

> ուրեմն ավելի մեղավոր ես: մի քիչ բանտում որ պահեն քո հանցանքների համար, հետո մարդ ես, կարող ա համաներման տակ ընկնես… եթե դիմում գրես ու ընտանեական պատճառներտ չմոռանաս շատ լացակումած շարադրես


Ես հլա որ նենց բան չեմ արել, որ ինձ տանեն բանտարկեն, իսկ չարած բանի համար համենայն դեպս ինձ բանտարկել ոչ մեկը չի կարա:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, կներես էլի սենց մի հարց տամ: Էս մի տարվա մեջ հեչ մտածել ես, որ կարողա էդ մահացածներից գոնե մեկը իշխանությունների ձեռքով չի մահացել?


Հա, մտածել եմ, շատ եմ մտածել: Ու բոլոր փաստերը ցույց են տալիս, որ չէ, հենց իշխանության ձեռքով է մահացել... դրանում համոզվելու համար պետք է թեկուզ ընդամենը նկատել, որ սպանությունների համար ոչ մեկը չի ձերբակալվել, մինչդեռ իշխանություններին շատ ձեռ կտար ցույց տալ որ ընդդիմությունը մարդ է սպանել: Էնպես որ խորհուրդ կտայի սար ու ձոր չընկնել:

----------

Elmo (22.02.2009), Արիացի (22.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես հլա որ նենց բան չեմ արել, որ ինձ տանեն բանտարկեն, իսկ չարած բանի համար համենայն դեպս ինձ բանտարկել ոչ մեկը չի կարա:


Ու դու կարո՞ղ ես պնդել, որ այն 60-ից որևէ մեկն այնպիսի բան է արել, որ իրեն բանտարկել են: Թե՞ պարզապես չենք հավատում որ նրանք կարող են անմեղ լինեն  :Think:

----------


## Արիացի

> Հա, մտածել եմ, շատ եմ մտածել: Ու բոլոր փաստերը ցույց են տալիս, որ չէ, հենց իշխանության ձեռքով է մահացել... դրանում համոզվելու համար պետք է թեկուզ ընդամենը նկատել, որ սպանությունների համար ոչ մեկը չի ձերբակալվել, մինչդեռ իշխանություններին շատ ձեռ կտար ցույց տալ որ իշխանությունը մարդ է սպանել: Էնպես որ խորհուրդ կտայի սար ու ձոր չընկնել:


Չէ ես սար ու ձոր չեմ ընկնում ուղղակի հարցնում եմ: Ինչ վերաբերում ա նրան, որ մարդ չեն ձերբակալել, իմ կարծիքով դա դեռ քիչ ա: Հենց միայն նրա համար, որ իշխանությունները ձեզնից վախենում են ու չեն կարա հենց նենց մարդ ձերբակալել: Բողոքի ալիքը կարող է շատ մեծ լինել:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ ես սար ու ձոր չեմ ընկնում ուղղակի հարցնում եմ: Ինչ վերաբերում ա նրան, որ մարդ չեն ձերբակալել, իմ կարծիքով դա դեռ քիչ ա: Հենց միայն նրա համար, որ իշխանությունները ձեզնից վախենում են ու չեն կարա հենց նենց մարդ ձերբակալել: Բողոքի ալիքը կարող է շատ մեծ լինել:


Հանճարեղ մտքեր... նրանք համարձակվում են ձերբակալել ու պահել ներկայիս դրությամբ 60-ից ավելի մարդկանց, բայց չեն համարձակվում ձերբակալել իրական հանցագործին: Կներես, բայց ուղղակի տաֆտալոգիա է: Իսկ էդ ասածս միակ պատճառը չի, որ հիմք է տալիս պնդելու, որ բոլորն էլ զոհվել են իշխանության ձեռքից: Բայց սա ուրիշ թեմա է, մի շեղիր:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ու դու կարո՞ղ ես պնդել, որ այն 60-ից որևէ մեկն այնպիսի բան է արել, որ իրեն բանտարկել են: Թե՞ պարզապես չենք հավատում որ նրանք կարող են անմեղ լինեն


Ես չգիտեմ նրանցից ով ինչքան է մեղավոր և ինչքան անմեղ, բայց ամեն դեպքում ոչ բոլոր ձերբակալվածներն են բանտարկվել: Որոշ մասին բաց են թողել:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես չգիտեմ նրանցից ով ինչքան է մեղավոր և ինչքան անմեղ, բայց ամեն դեպքում ոչ բոլոր ձերբակալվածներն են բանտարկվել: Որոշ մասին բաց են թողել:


Ու դա բավարա՞ր է հա:
Եթե նկատի ունես ստորագրությամբ դուրս գրվածներին, ապա նկատեմ, որ նրացից շատերը քաղբանտարկյալներից չի:

Բայց հետևիր դատավարություններին, փառք Աստծու, դրանք լավ լուսաբանվում են, հետևիր, որ այսպիսի թյուր մտքեր չունենաս:

----------


## Արիացի

> Հանճարեղ մտքեր... նրանք համարձակվում են ձերբակալել ու պահել ներկայիս դրությամբ 60-ից ավելի մարդկանց, բայց չեն համարձակվում ձերբակալել իրական հանցագործին: Կներես, բայց ուղղակի տաֆտալոգիա է: Իսկ էդ ասածս միակ պատճառը չի, որ հիմք է տալիս պնդելու, որ բոլորն էլ զոհվել են իշխանության ձեռքից: Բայց սա ուրիշ թեմա է, մի շեղիր:


Չէ, գիտես հարցը ինչումն է? Են 60-ին միանգամից հենց թեժ պահին են բռնել: Իսկ հիմա եթե մի այլ ձերբակալում լինի, դա արդեն չափից դուրս կլինի: Համենայն դեպս ես տենց եմ կարծում: Ու իրոք գտնում եմ, որ իշխանությունները ձեզնից վախենում են: Դա ձեր շնորհքն ա ու ստիպում ա նրանց ավելի զգոն լինել:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ու դա բավարա՞ր է հա:
> Եթե նկատի ունես ստորագրությամբ դուրս գրվածներին, ապա նկատեմ, որ նրացից շատերը քաղբանտարկյալներից չի:
> 
> Բայց հետևիր դատավարություններին, փառք Աստծու, դրանք լավ լուսաբանվում են, հետևիր, որ այսպիսի թյուր մտքեր չունենաս:


Բայց ինչքան գիտեմ քաղբանտարկյալ 60 չէ, այլ 7 հոգի են: Թե սխալվում եմ?

----------


## Elmo

> Բայց ինչքան գիտեմ քաղբանտարկյալ 60 չէ, այլ 7 հոգի են: Թե սխալվում եմ?


7 ղեկավար կազմից են ու իրանց դատում են: Մնացածին անկապ պահել են: Ու բաց չեն թողնի իրանց խոդով: Վախ են ներշնչում, ուզում են ցույց տան, որ ձևական չեն բռնել ու կպահեն թեկուզ ցմահ:

----------

Արիացի (22.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, գիտես հարցը ինչումն է? Են 60-ին միանգամից հենց թեժ պահին են բռնել: Իսկ հիմա եթե մի այլ ձերբակալում լինի, դա արդեն չափից դուրս կլինի: Համենայն դեպս ես տենց եմ կարծում: Ու իրոք գտնում եմ, որ իշխանությունները ձեզնից վախենում են: Դա ձեր շնորհքն ա ու ստիպում ա նրանց ավելի զգոն լինել:


Ապատեղեկավտություն:
Օրինակ 60-ից մեկին ձերբակալել են վերջերս: 18 թե 19 տարեկան տղա է, զինծառայող էր: Քաղբանտարկյալներից մեկին ձերբակալել էին նրա գրավոր ցուցմունքով: Հետո դատի ժամանակ հայտարարեց, որ քննիչներն իրեն ծեծելով ստիպել են ստորագրել, բայց ինքը չի կարող էդ մեղքի տակ մտնել: Փոխանակ հետաքննություն անցկացնելու նրան ձերբակալեցին կեղծ վկայության համար, չնայած որ քաղբանտարկյալին բաց չթողին: Բա էդ ինչպե՞ս համարձակվեցին, չէ որ մեզնից վախենում էին:

Այլոց վրա հենց հիմա են գործ սարքում:
Շատերին սպառնում վախեցնում են գլխներին գործ սարքել ու նստացնել... վախում են մեզնից, դրա համա՞ր չէ:

Ուղղակի նման մտքեր հայտնելուց առաջ պետք է սկզբից տեղեկացված լինել, հետո տրամաբանել ու նոր միայն համարձակվել նման պնդումներ անել:

----------


## Elmo

Հալա ուզում եմ ասեմ էդ 7-ին տեղին հասնում ա դատել/նախքին մեղքերի համար/, են խեղճ ու կրակ հասարակ մարդկանց սկի պետք չի պահել: Բռնել զակատ են արել առանց դատ ու դատաստան:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց ինչքան գիտեմ քաղբանտարկյալ 60 չէ, այլ 7 հոգի են: Թե սխալվում եմ?


Փաստորեն ներքաղաքական անցուդարձով այնքան ես հետաքրքրվում, որ միայն այդ 7-ին գիտես, երբ ամեն օր խոսվում է այն մնացածի մասին... ու դեռ այստեղ նման դատողություններո՞վ ես հանդես գալիս: Զարմանում եմ, անկեղծ զարմանում...

----------


## Արիացի

> 7 ղեկավար կազմից են ու իրանց դատում են: Մնացածին անկապ պահել են: Ու բաց չեն թողնի իրանց խոդով: Վախ են ներշնչում, ուզում են ցույց տան, որ ձևական չեն բռնել ու կպահեն թեկուզ ցմահ:


Ախր որ հետևում ես, հասկանում ես էլի, որ էս իշխանություններն էլ են հիմարություններ անում: Մեկ ա համոզված եմ, վաղ թե ուշ սաղին էլ բաց են թողնելու: Ուղղակի խաղեր են տալիս հավայի տեղը:
Անցած տարի ընտրություններից հետո, ես մտածում էի, որ ընդդիմությունը պիտի հեռուստատեսությունը գրավեն: Բայց չեղավ ու հույսերս չարդարացան: Բայց ավելի վատ բաներ տեղի ունեցան, որոնք կարող էին տեղի չունենալ:

----------


## Chuk

> Հալա ուզում եմ ասեմ էդ 7-ին տեղին հասնում ա դատել/նախքին մեղէերի համար/, են խեղճ ու կրակ հասարակ մարդկանց սկի պետք չի պահել: Բռնել զակատ են արել առանց դատ ու դատաստան:


Դու չես պատկերացնում թե ինչ ա նշանակում արդարադատություն, եթե նման մտքեր ես հայտնում, Վազգ:

Իմ պատկերացրած երկիրը դա չի, որ Պողոսին կարող են դատել նրա ենթադրյալ նախկինում արած մեղքի համար՝ հիմա ուրիշ գործ վրան կարելով: Այո՛, Պողոսը եթե հանցագործ է, ապա պետք է պատասխան տա, բայց հենց իր գործած հանցագործության, այլ ոչ թե այլ, մտացածին հանցագործության համար: Քո ասածը իր մեջ բեսպրեդելի տարրեր է պարունակում ու հեռու է այն երկրից, որը մենք ուզում ենք տեսնել:

Անընդունելի է մարդուն իր չկատարածի համար դատապարտելը, անկախ իր անցած կյանքի այլ դրվագներից:

----------

Հայկօ (22.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Փաստորեն ներքաղաքական անցուդարձով այնքան ես հետաքրքրվում, որ միայն այդ 7-ին գիտես, երբ ամեն օր խոսվում է այն մնացածի մասին... ու դեռ այստեղ նման դատողություններո՞վ ես հանդես գալիս: Զարմանում եմ, անկեղծ զարմանում...


Չէ գիտեմ, որ այլ ձերբակալվածներ էլ կան, բայց գիտեի թե նրանց գոնե քաղաքական հայացքների համար չեն պահում: Համենայն դեպս նրանք չեն մեղադրվում իշխանությունը ուժով զավթելու մեջ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ գիտեմ, որ այլ ձերբակալվածներ էլ կան, բայց գիտեի թե նրանց գոնե քաղաքական հայացքների համար չեն պահում: Համենայն դեպս նրանք չեն մեղադրվում իշխանությունը ուժով զավթելու մեջ:


Նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը պահվում է զուտ իր քաղաքական հայացքների, այլ ոչ կատարած հանցանքի համար: Ու հենց դրա համար էլ կոչվում են քաղբանտարկյալներ: Նորից եմ ասում, ուսումնասիրիր դատավարությունները, որպեսզի հասկանաս ու տեսնես, թե քո հայրենիքում, որի վիճակից թվում է թե գոհ ես, ինչպես է բռնաբարվել արդարադատությունը:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ես դեմ եմ, մարդկանց դեմ կամայական սպանդին, դեմ եմ քաղաքական հայացքների համար մարդկանց բանտարկելուն, դեմ եմ որ որևէ համակարգ կոռումպացված լինի, դեմ եմ, որ *նախագահը լինի խաղամոլ,* դոդի գագոյին տան առյուծների դեմ բան չունեմ, դեմ եմ, որ նեմեցը ֆեդերացիայի նախագահ ա ու էնքան անգրագետ ա, որ գնում ուեֆա-ի նիստին կմկմալով կարդում ա, և նման շատ բաներ:
> Բայց....
> ես չգիտեմ ում են իրենց հայացքների համար փակել, չգիտեմ ժողովրդի դեմ ով է սպանդ արել: Հետո չեմ կարծում, որ պետական ապարատը ոտից գլուխ կոռումպացված է: Կոռումպացված է, բայց ոչ ոտից գլուխ: Իսկ նեմեցի դեմ որ դեմ եմ, ասեմ ես ինքս իմ բողոքն եմ արտահայտել դրա դեմ տարբեր նամակների ու հայտարարությունների միջոցով: Եվ վերջապես, ես համոզված չեմ, որ այս պայքարի արդյունքում, եթե լինի իշխանափոխություն, ապա մեր վիճակը ավելի կլավանա: Ավելին ասեմ, ես ոչ թե համոզված չեմ, այլ համարյա համոզված եմ հակառակում: Սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է:


Բողոքդ արտահայտում ես նամակների միջոցով՞
Արիացի նամակներդ ու՞մ էիր գրում: Հենց նույն խաղամոլ նախագի՞ն: Թե՞ նեմեցին դեմ լինելդ նկատի ունես: Իսկ նախագին դեմ լինելդ ինչպես ես արտահայտում՞: Կամ չհեռանանաք՝ լիցկային: :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը պահվում է զուտ իր քաղաքական հայացքների, այլ ոչ կատարած հանցանքի համար: Ու հենց դրա համար էլ կոչվում են քաղբանտարկյալներ: Նորից եմ ասում, ուսումնասիրիր դատավարությունները, որպեսզի հասկանաս ու տեսնես, թե քո հայրենիքում, որի վիճակից թվում է թե գոհ ես, ինչպես է բռնաբարվել արդարադատությունը:


Դատավարությունները հնարավորություններիս չափով հետևում եմ: Հիմա մարդկանց մեղադրանք է հարուցվել ոչ իշխանությունը զավթելու մեջ: Մարդը օրինակ մեղադրվում է անօրինական զենք պահելու մեջ: Սա չի կարելի քաղաքական ձերբակալություն համարել:

----------


## dvgray

> Դատավարությունները հնարավորություններիս չափով հետևում եմ: Հիմա մարդկանց մեղադրանք է հարուցվել ոչ իշխանությունը զավթելու մեջ: Մարդը օրինակ մեղադրվում է անօրինական զենք պահելու մեջ: Սա չի կարելի քաղաքական ձերբակալություն համարել:


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
մոռացար՞ որ մշակույթիտ նախաարը զենքը քաշել էր էլեկտրիկի վզին նոր տարուն:
հետո՞, քանի՞ սռոկ նստեց հելավ "մշակույթ" կերտող նախարարտ  :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> Բողոքդ արտահայտում ես նամակների միջոցով՞
> Արիացի նամակներդ ու՞մ էիր գրում: Հենց նույն խաղամոլ նախագի՞ն: Թե՞ նեմեցին դեմ լինելդ նկատի ունես: Իսկ նախագին դեմ լինելդ ինչպես ես արտահայտում՞: Կամ չհեռանանաք՝ լիցկային:


Մարկիզ, ճիշտ նկատեցիր, բողոքս արտահայտում եմ նամակների, հայտարարություններին միանալու ու հնարավորին չափ մարդկանց նման արատների մասին տեղյակ պահելու միջոցով, դրանից ավել չեմ կարողանում կամ հարմար չեմ գտնում անելու:  :Smile: 
Նախագահին դեմ չեմ, իրա խաղամոլ լինելուն եմ դեմ: Այ լիցկային ահավոր դեմ եմ: Հլա որ ոչ մի ձև չեմ պայքարում դրա դեմ, բայց արդեն մտածում եմ էդ ուղղությամբ:  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> մոռացար՞ որ մշակույթիտ նախաարը զենքը քաշել էր էլեկտրիկի վզին նոր տարուն:
> հետո՞, քանի՞ սռոկ նստեց հելավ "մշակույթ" կերտող նախարարտ


Էս երկրում շատ են մարդիկ, որոնք հանցանք են արել, բայց չեն դատվել: Դա մեծ արատ է, աշխարհի բոլոր երկրներին էլ բնորոշ:  Բայց սա ուրիշ թեմա է: Մենք խոսում ենք այն մասին որ մարդուն հենց նենց չդատեն, ոչ թե էն մասին, որ բոլոր հանցագործներին դատեն:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Դատավարությունները հնարավորություններիս չափով հետևում եմ: Հիմա մարդկանց մեղադրանք է հարուցվել ոչ իշխանությունը զավթելու մեջ: Մարդը օրինակ մեղադրվում է անօրինական զենք պահելու մեջ: Սա չի կարելի քաղաքական ձերբակալություն համարել:


Մարդը 3 տարի անազատության է դատապարտվում օրինական զենք ունենալու և այդ օրինական զենքի համար «անօրինական» երեք փամփուշտ ունենալու համար, որը ըստ դատախազության չի համապատասխանում իր զենքին, իսկ ինքը թղթերով ապացուցում է, որ համապատասխանում է, որ այդ նույն փամփուշտները նախկինում ստուգվել ու համարվել են նորմալ: Ու սա դու համարու՞մ ես ոչ քաղաքական: Ոչ, տեղյակ չես ոչնչից: Չես հետևում դատավարություններին: Չես հետևում երկրումդ կատարվողին, հակառակ դեպքում այս գրածներդ չէին լինի: Իսկ եթե հետևում ու գրում ես, ապա ես ապշում եմ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ, ճիշտ նկատեցիր, բողոքս արտահայտում եմ նամակների, հայտարարություններին միանալու ու հնարավորին չափ մարդկանց նման արատների մասին տեղյակ պահելու միջոցով, դրանից ավել չեմ կարողանում կամ հարմար չեմ գտնում անելու: 
> Նախագահին դեմ չեմ, իրա խաղամոլ լինելուն եմ դեմ: Այ լիցկային ահավոր դեմ եմ: Հլա որ ոչ մի ձև չեմ պայքարում դրա դեմ, բայց արդեն մտածում եմ էդ ուղղությամբ:


Լավ: Ընդունենք այդ մի թերությունը չունի, այն մյուսն էլ չունի, ընդունենք, ընդունենք, որ շատ ու շատ հենց քո նշած երևույթների կնքահայրերից մեկը նա *չ*է, ընդունենք, որ լիցակներ բուծողներից մեկը նա չէ, դու դեմ չե՞ս միայն նրա համար, որ նա խախտումներով է ընտրվել/խնդրում եմ չկտրվել իրականությունից ու տասներեք տարի առաջը չհիշեցնել/:

----------


## dvgray

> Էս երկրում շատ են մարդիկ, որոնք հանցանք են արել, բայց չեն դատվել: Դա մեծ արատ է, աշխարհի բոլոր երկրներին էլ բնորոշ:  Բայց սա ուրիշ թեմա է: Մենք խոսում ենք այն մասին որ մարդուն հենց նենց չդատեն, ոչ թե էն մասին, որ բոլոր հանցագործներին դատեն:


իսկ Վարդան Օսկանյանի տղուն՞ որ արտաքին գործերի նախ. մեքենան անօրինական վարել էր ու տակը մարդ գցել: իսկ … որն՞ ասեմ  :Wink: 
հարցերի հարցը ենք ա, որ կան մինիմում երկու կատեգորիա: մեկը՝ որ անում են ու դատ դատաստանից դուրս են, ու իրանց կարա "դատի" մենակ իրանց մաֆիոզ "նախագահը", ր մյուս մասը, որը պարտադիր պետք ա դատվի, նաև անօրինական մեղադրանքներով, ու դուրս գալը մենակ կաշառքով ա: բայց մինչև էտ պետք ա նրան մարդկային տռուպ սարքեն պարդատիր:
նայիր օրինակ Վազգենի ածպորը, որին բռնին ու նստացրն: հիմա կուռկուռի ձագ ա դառել: Վազգենի են մի ախպերացուն են հետը…  :Wink: 
…

----------


## Elmo

Բա են քառակուսի գլխով դեբիլը՝ Արամայիս Սահակյանի տղեն: Զենքը ձեռքը մտել ա մարդկանց մեջ սկսել սպառնալ թե սաղիդ կգյուլեմ արա, ստեղ ովքեր են լևոնականները: Երևի տարել հաց մաց են տվել կերել ա օյաղացել ա ու բաց են թողել:
Եթե ՀՀ քաղաքացին, ու պարզապես մարդը լևոնական ա ուրեմն կիսամարդ ա իրան կարան զենքով սպառնան, քրֆեն, ծեծեն ու օրենքի առաջ մաքուր մնան:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Բա են քառակուսի գլխով դեբիլը՝ Արամայիս Սահակյանի տղեն: Զենքը ձեռքը մտել ա մարդկանց մեջ սկսել սպառնալ թե սաղիդ կգյուլեմ արա, ստեղ ովքեր են լևոնականները: Երևի տարել հաց մաց են տվել կերել ա օյաղացել ա ու բաց են թողել:
> Եթե ՀՀ քաղաքացին, ու պարզապես մարդը լևոնական ա ուրեմն կիսամարդ ա իրան կարան զենքով սպառնան, քրֆեն, ծեծեն ու օրենքի առաջ մաքուր մնան:


Հիշում եմ, եթե մի քիչ էլ երկար մնար իրան կսպանեին: Լավա գնաց :Smile:   Վահրամ Սահակյանը իդեալական ընտրված կերպար էր այդ օրվա համար, ծիծաղելի, զվարճալի: ԻՆքը հոգեկան հիվանդա, իրան ինչ էլ անեն, մաքսիմում տանեն հոգեբուժարան, բայց ոչ բաժինում պահեն :Smile:

----------


## Taurel. . . .

> արթնացել է, բայց էդ ստվար զանգվածի մեծ մասը դեռ սոսկեն բերանին ա /վերաբերում ա 16-17 տարեկան երեխեքին/



Որ 19 տարեկան ըլնեիր, 16-18 էի՞ր գրելու................))))))

Չուկ ջան ախպոր պես, համ դու ես ափսոս, համ  թեման, ու՞մ ես ի՞նչ բացատրում...................

----------

Chuk (22.02.2009), Մարկիզ (22.02.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

> արթնացել է, բայց էդ ստվար զանգվածի մեծ մասը դեռ սոսկեն բերանին ա /վերաբերում ա 16-17 տարեկան երեխեքին/


Հա ճիշտա, ես անցած տարի սոսկայով էի գնում հանրահավաքներին :Yerexa:

----------


## voter

> Վոթեր գրառումներիդ չհիմնավորվածության հոտը ուղղակի անտանելի է: Կարդալուց մարդ մինչև վերջ չի կարողանում կարդա: 
> 
>  Այդ ո՞վ է ծեծկռտուք սադրել, ՀԱԿ-ը՞,  խոսի'ր փաստերով: Հիմնավորված, թե չէ անհիմն տողերը կարդալու ու առավել ևս պատասխանելու ցանկություն չունեմ:
> Հիշեցնեմ, որ ըստ ՀՀ բարձրագույն օրենքի, իմա ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱԴՐՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ, ՀՀ քաղաքացիները ունեն երթեր և ցույցեր անելու իրավունք: 
> Այս իրավունքը երեկ իրացրել է «ՀԳ» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնության խումբը, իսկ այդ իրացումից հետո թե ինչ է եղել, հուսով էի երեկվա տեսանյութը ձեզ ինչ որ բան կտա: Բայց ինչպես ժողովուրդն է ասում.
>  «Սևին սապոնն ինչ անի, խևին խրատն ինչ անի»: Միանգամից ավելացնեմ սա ԵՐԵՎՈՒՅԹԻ գնահատականն է, չանձնավորեք:


Չհիմնավորվածը, իմ գրառումներին ուրիշ իմաստ վերագրելն է, մասավորաբար ես չպնդեցի, որ ՀԱԿը ծեծկռտուք է կազմակերպում կամ սադրում։

Իսկ որ ուրիշի ասածներին ուշադրություն չեք դարձնում ու գրառումներս լրիվ չեք կարդում դրանից ձեր ասածներն ու գրածներն են անհեթեթության վերածվում։

Կրկնվեմ – եթե մարդն իր սահմանադրական իրավունքը կատարիր ու սադրանքի չենթարկվիր վերջում ակընհայտ կլինի ով ով է։

Ներկա պահին իշխանություններին – ՍՍերժանտներին ու հաբՌՔածներին ՀԱԿազդեցությունները ԱՆԻՄԱՍՏ են, աենլիքն է պետք անել, խանգարում են ուրիշ տեղ գնալ անել, կարևորը ՏԵՂ հասնի։

Բայց մինչ օրս ստացվում է հենց ՍՍերժանետների ու հաբՌՔածների հետ քյալլա տալու համար է ամեն ինչ արվում, իսկ դա արդեն որերորդ տարինէ կրկնում եմ, հասարակ ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏ է, որին խելոքները չեն խառնվում, առավելագույնը թամաշա անողներ են հավաքվում ու գոչում «արա ասա է ասա, խփի է խփի...»

----------


## Chuk

Voter, եթե որոշեմ անիմաստ գրառումների մրցանակ տալ, ապա հավակնում ես առաջին տեղին, ազնիվ պիոներական խոսք  :Pioneer:

----------

Kuk (22.02.2009), Nareco (22.02.2009), Մարկիզ (22.02.2009)

----------


## voter

> Դու զրպարտում ես թե՛ ինձ, թե ՀԱԿ-ին, թե՛ ակցիայի մասնակիցներին:
> 
> Եթե դու այսքանից հետո չտեսնելու ես տալիս, որ վեց տասնյակ ոստիկանները սպասում էին 4 տասնյակ երիտասարդներին՝ նրանց ազատ կամարտահայտման վրա բռնանալու, նրանց կոտրելու, նրանց սահմանադրական իրավունքները ոտնահարելու համար, ապա ես խղճում եմ քեզ, քանի որ դու ազնիվ չես անգամ ինքդ քո առջև:
> 
> Կուրություն է չտեսնել, որ իշխանությունը ՍԱՐՔԵԼ էր օրինական բողոքի ակցիայի արգելումը:


Խոսքը ոստիկանների գործողությունների արդարացնելը չէ, դրանք ՍՍերժանտեր ու հաբՌՔածներ են, դրանց մասին ես ժամանակ չեմ վատնի ինչ որ բան վերլուծեմ։

Խոսքը կազմակերպված բողոքը ուրիշ տեղ Չտեղափողելն է թռուցիկներն ցրել քաղաքով մեկ ու ինչքան էլ ՍՏԵՐ հորինես, թե ինչ որ մեկը մյուս մայթին ՀԱՆԳԻՍՏ թռուցիկ էր բաժանում, դա այդպես չէ, բայց կարող էր լիներ, ասենք ուրիշ մայթերում տարբեր մայթերում, որ ոչ մի ոստիկան տեղյակ էլ չլիներ, որտեղ, սպոնտան բաժանվեր, որտեղ ցանկանային։

Իսկ առայժմ ստացվում է միայն ՍՍերժանտների ու հաբՌՔածների երեսը պատռվելու նպատակ էր տիրապետում ակցիան, բայց նույնիսկ նման նպատակին չհասավ, ինչ որ ախմախ բանակցույուններ էին ինչ որ անկապ ոստիկանների հետ, որոնցից նույնիսկ երևի իրենց վերադասները կհրաժարվեն անհարաժեշտության դեպքում կասեն մենք չենք իմացել առջի ծառայություն է եղել։

Միթե պարզ չէ, որ փաստացի գնում ընկնում էք ծուղակը նույնիսկ ակընհայտ տեսնելով որ դա ծուղակ է...

Ինձ ու ընկերներիս համար դպրոցում նույնպես հանրահավաք գնալ բողոքելու խոչնդոտներ էին ստեղծվում, դռնրի մոտ պահակից բացի ֆիզկուլտի դասատուն էր կանգնում, առաջի հարկի պատուհաններն էին վանդակավորում ու մեխում, բայց մեկ է, քանի որ մեր նպատակը հանրահավաք գնալն էր ուղղակի կազմակերպվում, պայմանավորվում էինք ու ուղղակի մյուս օրը չէինք գալիս մտնում դպրոց, ոչ թե գալիս մտնում էինք ու հետո զոռեվ դուռ ու լուսամուտ ջարդելով ցույց տալիս, որ ուզենք կարանք դուրս գանք գնանք։

----------


## Chuk

> Խոսքը ոստիկանների գործողությունների արդարածնելը չէ, դրանք ՍՍերժանտերու հաբՌՔածներ են, դրանց մասին ես ժամանակ չեմ վատնի ինչ որ բան վերլուծեմ։
> 
> Խոսքը անհրաժեշտության կազմակերպված բողոքը ուրիշ տեղ Չտեղափողելն է ու ինչքան էլ ՍՏԵՐ հորինես, թե ինչ որ մեկը մյուս մայթին հանգիստ թռուցիկ էր բաժանում, դա այդպես չէ, բայց կարող էր լիներ։
> 
> Իսկ առայժմ ստացվում է միայն ՍՍերժանտների ու հաբՌՔածների երեսը պատռվեց, բայց ակցիան իր նպատակին չհասավ։
> 
> Միթե պարզ չէ, որ փաստացի գնում ընկնում էք ծուղակը նույնիսկ ակընհայտ տեսնելով որ դա ծուղակ է...
> 
> Ինձ ու ընկերներիս համար դպրոցում նույնպես հանրահավաք գնալ բողոքելու խոչնդոտներ էին ստեղծվում, դռնրի մոտ պահակից բացի ֆիզկուլտի դասատուն էր կանգնում, առաջի հարկի պատուհաններն էին վանդակավորում ու մեխում, բայց մեկ է, քանի որ մեր նպատակը հանրահավաք գնալն էր ուղղակի կազմակերպվում, պայմանավորվում էինք ու ուղղակի մյուս օրը չէինք գալիս մտնում դպրոց, ոչ թե գալիս մտնում էինք ու հետո զոռեվ դուռ ու լուսամուտ ջարդելով ցույց տալիս, որ ուզենք կարանք դուրս գանք գնանք։


Հերթական զրպարտությանը, երևի դատում ես քո փչացածության աստիճանով: Այսինքն երևի թե դու նման դեպքում կստեիր: Վոթեր ջան, մեռնեմ ոտերիդ, ուրիշ տեղ խաղա, ի՞նչ կլինի, էս պայքարը քո հասկանալու բանը չի: Էստեղ իսկական պայքարողներն են, ոչ թե անիմաստ աննպատակ խոսողները, հասկանու՞մ ես, էստեղ քո ճոռոմ վերամբարձ դատողությունների տեղը չի, որտև էն ինչը դու պատկերացնում ես քո մտքում, անցել, նոր ենք էս մակարդակին հասել, դեռ շատ ստորին փիլաքյանների վրա ես, ես քեզ ո՞նց դա բացատրեմ: Գնա ուրիշ տեղ անիմաստ գրիր, ոտերուդ մեռնիմ:

հ.գ. Դու այն բացառիկ տաղանդաշատերից ես, որ ինձ համբերությունից կարողանում է հանել իր անիմաստ, անհեթեթ գրառումներով:

----------

Nareco (22.02.2009), Մարկիզ (22.02.2009)

----------


## voter

> հ.գ. Դու այն բացառիկ տաղանդաշատերից ես, որ ինձ համբերությունից կարողանում է հանել իր անիմաստ, անհեթեթ գրառումներով:


Դա նրանից է, որ ի տարպերություն քեզ ես գրելուց առաջ ուրիշների գրառմները կարդում եմ ու վերլուծում, դրա համար էլ հակասությունները տեսնում եմ ու բացահայտում։ Իսկ որ քչերը կարող են հանդուրժել, որ իրենց գրածները ու ասածները վերլուծեն ու առավել ևս սխալները ցույց տան – փաստ է ու նման փաստերից մեկն էլ դու էս։

Կարդում եմ քո իսկ գրածները 



> .......Ի դեպ նույնիսկ հենց էդ ժամանակ, հենց  էդ կռվի ժամանակ երկու քայլ էն կողմ մի քանի ակտիվիստներ շարունակել են թռուցիկներ բաժանել.........


ու զարմանում, ոնց եղավ, որ ոստիկանները տենց հանգիստ մի քանի քայլ այն կողմ ակցիան թողել են շարունակվի։ Հետո ՏՐԱՄԱԲԱՆական վերլուծուրյուն եմ անում ու հասկանում, որ ՀՆԱՐԵԼ ես, թե ինչ ա ցույց տաս, թե իմ քննադատությունը, որ ակցիան իր նպատակին չի հասել, քոքից կտրես...

Բայց »ցավոք« կան նաև ուրիշ աղբյուրներ



> Մեկ այլ ոստիկան ընկել էր երիտասարդների ետեւից եւ փորձում էր նրանցից խլել թռուցիկները: Դրանք Սերժ Սարգսյանի նկարով 5000 դրամանոցներ էին, որտեղ գրված էր՝ «2008-ի փետրվարի 19-ի նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ շատերը, վերցնելով 5000 դրամը, ընտրեցին կեղծիքներ, բռնություն, մարտի 1, քաղբանտարկյալներ, ոչ լեգիտիմ իշխանություն: Եթե գտնում եք, որ այդ արարքը սխալ էր, ապա պատռեք եւ դեն նետեք այս 5000-անոց սերժադրամը»:


Հասարակ կարդացող, թեմային հետևողի համար եմ ես այս ամենը անում, ոչ թե անձամբ քեզ բացահայտելու, ոչ անձամբ ծանոթ ենք, ոչ էլ երևի կծանոթանանք... 

Բայց հարցը հասարակ է պետք է սթափ լինել ու միշտ ձգտել հասկանալ Ի ՆՊԱՏԱԿ ինչի է պետք աջակցել, մասնակցել, օգնել ինչ որ գործչի։

Եթե նպատակը պարզ է ու ակընհայտ, բայց գործողությունները, որին քեզ դրդում է այս կամ այն գործիչը չի հանգեցնում այդ նպատակին հասնելուն, ուրեմն պետք է գործողությունները, միջոցները ու ղեկավարները փոխվեն։ Իսկ եթե քեզ ուրիշ նպատակի համար են ծառայեցնում, քան դու ցանկանում ես ապա պետք է զգույշ մնալ ու հնարավորինս հեռու մնալ նման գործիչներից։

Այդպիսին են ՎԱՅ ընգերները, որոնք քեզ մասին հիշում են, եթե ինչ որ մեկը իրենց պոչը տրորում է ու պետք է գնալ դրա հետ ռազբիրատի։ 

Մի թույլ տվեք ձեզ վերածել ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏԻ մասնակիցի։

----------


## Chuk

> Դա նրանից է, որ ի տարպերություն քեզ ես գրելուց առաջ ուրիշների գրառմները կարդում եմ ու վերլուծում, դրա համար էլ հակասությունները տեսնում եմ ու բացահայտում։ Իսկ որ քչերը կարող են հանդուրժել, որ իրենց գրածները ու ասածները վերլուծեն ու առավել ևս սխալները ցույց տան – փաստ է ու նման փաստերից մեկն էլ դու էս։


Էխ, ոտներին մեռնել էլ չօգնեց, նույն կերպ շարունակեցիր: Հիմա ես քեզ ցույց տամ, թե ինչքան կաղ ա քո տրամաբանությունը ու ցավոք սրտի դու չես կարող իմ գրածների մեջ հակասություններ կամ սխալներ գտնել... ինչու՞ ցավոք սրտի, որովհետև պարզ է, ես էլ եմ մարդ, կարող եմ սխալվել ու այդպիսի դեպքերում հրաշալի կլինի, որ մի խելոք մարդ էդ սխալներն ինձ ասի: Ցավոք, դու այդ խելոք մարդը չես: Ու քո վերլուծությունները, մանավանդ վերջին շրջանի, ներիր, բայց ավելի դատարկաբանության են նման  :Wink: 




> Կարդում եմ քո իսկ գրածները 
> 
> ու զարմանում, ոնց եղավ, որ ոստիկանները տենց հանգիստ մի քանի քայլ այն կողմ ակցիան թողել են շարունակվի։ Հետո ՏՐԱՄԱԲԱՆական վերլուծուրյուն եմ անում ու հասկանում, որ ՀՆԱՐԵԼ ես, թե ինչ ա ցույց տաս, թե իմ քննադատությունը, որ ակցիան իր նպատակին չի հասել, քոքից կտրես...


Դու ստում ես: Պարզապես ստում ես: Ես չեմ ասել, որ քիչ այն կողմ ակցիան շարունակվել է, այլ ասել եմ, որ քիչ այն կողմ շարունակել են թռուցիկներ բաժանել: Ու այո՛, արել են: Իսկ մեր փառապանծ ոստիկաններն այդ ժամանակ զբաղված էին պլակատավոր ակտիվիստներին բրդել, խփել, հրելով, Արամ Մանուկյանին հրելով, ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին հայհոյելով ու այլ բաներով: Թռուցիկ բաժանողներին առավելագույն դեպքում նկատել են շարքային կարմիր բերետավորները, որոնց, ճիշտն ասած, այնքան էլ հաճույք չի պատճառում մեզ ծեծելը, մեր իրավունքները ոտնահարելը և այլն: Իսկ բազազ-մազազները չեն նկատել, որ թռուցիկի բաժանումը շարունակվել է: Ու ճիշտ է թռուցիկների մի մասը կորել են, թափվել գետնին և այլն, բայց իմ իմանալով դրանք էլ են հետո առանձին բաժանվել, ոչ ակցիայի տեսքով: Հետևաբար գնա քո տրամաբանության մասին մտածիր, ոչ թե փորձիր ուրիշի խոսքերում ստեր բռնել, բոլորը չի որ սուտասան են... էլի եմ ասում, այս հետևությանը թերևս հանգել էիր ոչ թե տրամաբանական վերլուծությամբ, այլ քո արշինով զրուցակցիդ չափելով  :Wink: 




> Բայց »ցավոք« կան նաև ուրիշ աղբյուրներ
> 
> 
> Հասարակ կարդացող, թեմային հետևողի համար եմ ես այս ամենը անում, ոչ թե անձամբ քեզ բացահայտելու, ոչ անձամբ ծանոթ ենք, ոչ էլ երևի կծանոթանանք...


Իրականում մեծ վերլուծական միտք պետք չի ունենալ, հասկանալու համար, որ իմ ասածն ու սա իրար չեն հակասում, այլ գուցե ինչ-որ տեղ սա ապացուցում է իմ ասածը: Ես հստակ գիտեմ, որ մի քանի ակտիվիստ կարողացել խժդժոցի ժամանակ թռուցիկ բաժանել: Լրագրողը մի ուրիշ բան է նկատել ու շատ հավանական է, որ դա էլ է եղել: Բացառված չի, որ սրանք նույն երիտասարդների մասին են, բացառված չի որ տարբեր խմբերի: Ամեն դեպքում մտքի փայլատակում է այս երկուսն իրար հակասություն անվանելը, հարգարժան վայ վերլուծաբան:




> Բայց հարցը հասարակ է պետք է սթափ լինել ու միշտ ձգտել հասկանալ Ի ՆՊԱՏԱԿ ինչի է պետք աջակցել, մասնակցել, օգնել ինչ որ գործչի։


Այո՛, պետք է սթափ լինել ու մասնավորապես հասկանալ, որ այս ամենը հասկանալը քո բանը չի:




> Եթե նպատակը պարզ է ու ակընհայտ, բայց գործողությունները, որին քեզ դրդում է այս կամ այն գործիչը չի հանգեցնում այդ նպատակին հասնելուն, ուրեմն պետք է գործողությունները, միջոցները ու ղեկավարները փոխվեն։ Իսկ եթե քեզ ուրիշ նպատակի համար են ծառայեցնում, քան դու ցանկանում ես ապա պետք է զգույշ մնալ ու հնարավորինս հեռու մնալ նման գործիչներից։
> 
> Այդպիսին են ՎԱՅ ընգերները, որոնք քեզ մասին հիշում են, եթե ինչ որ մեկը իրենց պոչը տրորում է ու պետք է գնալ դրա հետ ռազբիրատի։ 
> 
> Մի թույլ տվեք ձեզ վերածել ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏԻ մասնակիցի։


Հերթական անիմաստ, աննպատակ տողերը, որոնց ցավոք պատասխանելու բան չունեմ, քանի որ պիտի պատասխանելու բան լինի, որ կարողանամ պատասխանել:

Վոտեր ձաձա, էլի եմ կրկնում, ուրիշ տեղ խաղա, քո բանը չի սա:

----------


## Zangezur

> Իսկ ո՞վ ինձ երաշխիք կտա, որ ինձ չեն սպանի, եթե ես էլ միանամ հանրահավաքին


Իսկ քեզ ով երաշխիք կտա, որ օրինակ տուն մտնելիս պադյեզդում քեզ չեն սպանի, կամ մառշուտնուց իջնելուց չես ընկնի ու մեռնես, նենց հարցեր ես տալիս, մարդու խնդալնա գալիս, գնա սեռժին հարցրա, տես ինչա մտադրված քո մոմենտով, կարողա որոշելա սպանի քեզ, որ դու մասնակցես հանրահավաքի, հեևաբար վախեցիր ու հանկարծ էտ օրը տնից դուրս չգաս, կարողա սպանեն, բայց մի րոպե, կարողա նույնիսկ գան ձեր տուն ու հենց տան մեջ քեզ սպանեն, նենց որ ոչ մի դեպքում քո կյանքը ապահովագրված չի 100 տոկոսով: 
Մի հարցել քեզ տամ, քեզ ինչի պտի սպանեն՞: Եթե դու մասնակցես, քո դեպքում քեզ սպանած կլինեն ոչնչի համար, ու դու գտնում էս, որ էտի ճիշտա: Ի՞նչա, դու իրավունք չունես մարտի մեկին քո համար ազատ ման գալ մատենադարանի տարածքով: Որ ասեմ պատրեզմական, ռազմական դրությունա, ուրիշ բան, բայց էս պարագայում ի՞նչ հիմքով պտի մարդ սպանեն: Պարզապես քո միջից վախի մթնոլորտը դեռ չի անցել, դու վախենում էս, բայց ու՞մից՝ քո իշխանություններից: Փորձիր ոչ թե վախենալ քո ընտրած իշխանություններից, այլ փորձիր նրանց հարգել, բայց ասեմ որ դա չի լինի պատասխան հարգանք: Նենց որ քո պարագայում՝ վախենալ, վախենալ մինչև վերջ…

----------


## Լեռնցի

Եղբայրներ իրար ինչ որ բան ապացուցելու խնդիր չկա, բոլորդ էլ Ձեր տեսակետից լիովին ճշմարիտ եք...ընդհանուր առմամբ ես լավատես եմ...ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի, պարզապես հարցերին երբեմն սթափ մոտեցեք, որ ավելի ճշմարիտ լուծում գտնեք...վերջի վերջո բոլորիս ուզածն էլ մի բան է,,, պարզապես տարբեր են լուծման ճանապարհները...որն ավելի արդիական է դարձնում որ ամեն ինչ դեպի լավը գնա

----------

Morpheus_NS (23.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (23.02.2009), Ձայնալար (23.02.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եղբայրներ իրար ինչ որ բան ապացուցելու խնդիր չկա, բոլորդ էլ Ձեր տեսակետից լիովին ճշմարիտ եք...ընդհանուր առմամբ ես լավատես եմ...ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի, պարզապես հարցերին երբեմն սթափ մոտեցեք, որ ավելի ճշմարիտ լուծում գտնեք...վերջի վերջո բոլորիս ուզածն էլ մի բան է,,, պարզապես տարբեր են լուծման ճանապարհները...որն ավելի արդիական է դարձնում որ ամեն ինչ դեպի լավը գնա


Հա, հարց չկա… Բոլորս էլ ուզում ենք ունենալ լավ հայրենիք: Իսկ այս հարցերի լուծման քո ուղղին ո՞րն է: :Wink:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հա, հարց չկա… Բոլորս էլ ուզում ենք ունենալ լավ հայրենիք: Իսկ այս հարցերի լուծման քո ուղղին ո՞րն է:


http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=29217 էս թեման որ նայես, ընդհանուր պատկերացում կկազմես

----------


## Մարկիզ

> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=29217 էս թեման որ նայես, ընդհանուր պատկերացում կկազմես


Հին զրույց էր.  :Smile:  ոչ մի նոր ու գործնական բան: Լոուրենս Արաբացուն էլ չանդրադառնամ: Հերթական անգամ նա մեզ սուտ ներշնչում է, որ մենք «թույն» ազգ ենք: :LOL:

----------

Ahik (23.02.2009), Chuk (23.02.2009), Norton (23.02.2009), Տրիբուն (23.02.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հին զրույց էր.  ոչ մի նոր ու գործնական բան: Լոուրենս Արաբացուն էլ չանդրադառնամ: Հերթական անգամ նա մեզ սուտ ներշնչում է, որ մենք «թույն» ազգ ենք:


ի միջի այլոց
հարցարզրույցի իսկությունն էլ հաստատված չէ

Մի տեղ մի օր մի լավ բան կարդացի - էտ մարդը հայերի մասին երբեք ոչ մի տող բան չի ասել, ու գրեթե երբեք չի առնչվել հայերի հետ, էտ ինչի՞ մեկ էլ տենց բոմբ հարցազրույց տվեց մի հատ փախած յանկիի:

*Բոլորս հանրահավաքի, մարտի մեկին:* 

Ինչ-որ մարդիկ թաց ու չոր, հին ու նոր, լևոնական ու պողոսական էլի խառնել են իրար ու քարոզ են կարդում գլխներիս: Լավ կանեն կարճ ու կոնկրետ ասեն - մեզ հիմա ամեն ինչ ձեռ ա տալիս, ոչ մի բան էլ չենք ուզում փոխվի: 

Հիմա մի հատ էլ հարց ես տամ էլի այսպես կոչված ոչ կարմիր, ոչ սպիտակ քննարկողներին - ասենք, եթե Լևոնը չլիներ հիմա շարժման առաջնորդը, գնալու՞ էիք հանրահավաքի: Բա եթե գնալու էիք, մինչև հիմա ու՞ր էիք: Մի հատ հանրահավաք անեիք դուք ձեզանով, մենք էլ գայինք էլի:

----------

Chuk (23.02.2009), Mephistopheles (23.02.2009), Nareco (23.02.2009), Norton (23.02.2009), Taurel. . . . (23.02.2009), Մարկիզ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ ջան, կներես էլի սենց մի հարց տամ: Էս մի տարվա մեջ հեչ մտածել ես, որ կարողա էդ մահացածներից գոնե մեկը իշխանությունների ձեռքով չի մահացել?


կարող ա… բայց արի ու տես որ մինչև սպանողին չբռնես չես իմանա… բռնողն էլ իշխանություններն են ու ոստիկանությունը, որոնք հավաստիացնում էին ու են, որ ամեն ինչ տեսագրված է… ընդդիմությունը մարդ բռնելու իրավունք չունի… հիմա կամ չեն ուզում բռնել, կամ էլ չեն կարողանում… առաջին դեպքում հանցակից են (կամ իրենք են արել), երկրորդ դեպքում կոմպետենտ չեն և պիտի հրաժարական տան (եթե աչքիդ առաջ սպանված մարդու մարդասպանին չես բռնում)… եթե, իհարկե հիշենք որ դրանցից մեկին հենց իրենց սնայպերն է վիրավորել (դա հենց իրենք են ասել) ապա պատկերը պիտի որ հստակ լինի…

Իդեպ ընդդիմությունը բազմիցս հայտարարել է, Համերբերգն էլ հետը, որ մարդասպաններին պետք է ձերբակալել (եթե հետևում ես իրադարձություններին պիտի որ իմանաս)

ապեր, ստեղից որ մասը որ հասկանալի չի, ասա բացատրեմ…

----------

Chuk (23.02.2009), murmushka (23.02.2009), Taurel. . . . (23.02.2009), Արիացի (23.02.2009), Հայկօ (23.02.2009), Մարկիզ (23.02.2009), Նորմարդ (23.02.2009), Տրիբուն (23.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, բա նկատել եք, որ ակամա էս հարցման գծիկները եռագույնի գույներով է ստացվել... կարմիր, կապույտ, նարնջագույն... փաստորեն vBulletin համակարգն ինքն էլ քաջալերում մեր հանրահավաքը  :Smile: 
Էս էսպես, մի քիչ լիցքաթափվելու համար գրեցի  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (23.02.2009), Norton (23.02.2009), Taurel. . . . (23.02.2009), Zangezur (23.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Հիմա մի հատ էլ հարց ես տամ էլի այսպես կոչված ոչ կարմիր, ոչ սպիտակ քննարկողներին - ասենք, եթե Լևոնը չլիներ հիմա շարժման առաջնորդը, գնալու՞ էիք հանրահավաքի: Բա եթե գնալու էիք, մինչև հիմա ու՞ր էիք: Մի հատ հանրահավաք անեիք դուք ձեզանով, մենք էլ գայինք էլի:


Տրիբուն, նենց ես գրել, ոնց որ կյանքիդ իմաստը հանրահավաքներին մասնակցելն է  :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> կարող ա… բայց արի ու տես որ մինչև սպանողին չբռնես չես իմանա… բռնողն էլ իշխանություններն են ու ոստիկանությունը, որոնք հավաստիացնում էին ու են, որ ամեն ինչ տեսագրված է… ընդդիմությունը մարդ բռնելու իրավունք չունի… հիմա կամ չեն ուզում բռնել, կամ էլ չեն կարողանում… առաջին դեպքում հանցակից են (կամ իրենք են արել), երկրորդ դեպքում կոմպետենտ չեն և պիտի հրաժարական տան (եթե աչքիդ առաջ սպանված մարդու մարդասպանին չես բռնում)… եթե, իհարկե հիշենք որ դրանցից մեկին հենց իրենց սնայպերն է վիրավորել (դա հենց իրենք են ասել) ապա պատկերը պիտի որ հստակ լինի…
> 
> Իդեպ ընդդիմությունը բազմիցս հայտարարել է, Համերբերգն էլ հետը, որ մարդասպաններին պետք է ձերբակալել (եթե հետևում ես իրադարձություններին պիտի որ իմանաս)
> 
> ապեր, ստեղից որ մասը որ հասկանալի չի, ասա բացատրեմ…


Ընդհանուր առմամբ ճիշտ ես ասում ու համարյա բոլոր ասածներիդ հետ համաձայն եմ: Բացի մի բանից, այն է, որ եթե չեն կարում բռնեն պիտի հրաժարական տան: Իսկի ամերիկայի նման պետությունը չի կարողացել Քենեդիի սպանության կազմակերպիչին բռնել: Չնայած էստեղ կարող ա նաև քո ասած առաջին տարբերակն ա գործում, այսինքն հենց պետությունն էլ կազմակերպել է ու հանցակից է:  :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ի միջի այլոց
> հարցարզրույցի իսկությունն էլ հաստատված չէ
> 
> Մի տեղ մի օր մի լավ բան կարդացի - էտ մարդը հայերի մասին երբեք ոչ մի տող բան չի ասել, ու գրեթե երբեք չի առնչվել հայերի հետ, էտ ինչի՞ մեկ էլ տենց բոմբ հարցազրույց տվեց մի հատ փախած յանկիի:
> 
> *Բոլորս հանրահավաքի, մարտի մեկին:* 
> 
> Ինչ-որ մարդիկ թաց ու չոր, հին ու նոր, լևոնական ու պողոսական էլի խառնել են իրար ու քարոզ են կարդում գլխներիս: Լավ կանեն կարճ ու կոնկրետ ասեն - մեզ հիմա ամեն ինչ ձեռ ա տալիս, ոչ մի բան էլ չենք ուզում փոխվի: 
> 
> Հիմա մի հատ էլ հարց ես տամ էլի այսպես կոչված ոչ կարմիր, ոչ սպիտակ քննարկողներին - ասենք, եթե Լևոնը չլիներ հիմա շարժման առաջնորդը, գնալու՞ էիք հանրահավաքի: Բա եթե գնալու էիք, մինչև հիմա ու՞ր էիք: Մի հատ հանրահավաք անեիք դուք ձեզանով, մենք էլ գայինք էլի:


Հանրահավաքով հարց չի լուծվում: :Wink:

----------

Elmo (23.02.2009), Արիացի (23.02.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հանրահավաքով հարց չի լուծվում:


Տո լավ, է :Wink:

----------

Chuk (23.02.2009), Mephistopheles (23.02.2009), Norton (23.02.2009), Taurel. . . . (23.02.2009), Մարկիզ (23.02.2009), Նորմարդ (23.02.2009), Տրիբուն (23.02.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Տրիբուն, նենց ես գրել, ոնց որ կյանքիդ իմաստը հանրահավաքներին մասնակցելն է


Հանրահավաքային պայքարը քաղաքական պայքարի ձևերից է, հասարակական դժգոհության արտահայտչամիջոցներից մեկն է: 

Տրիբունը ճիշտ  հարց է ուղղել: Դու քո պատասխանով փորձել ես խուսափել ուղիղ պատասխանելուց: Եթե դժգոհ ես մեր քաղաքականությունում առկա բազմաթիվ երևույթներից, ինչպե՞ս ես փորձում պայքարել դրանց դեմ: Ասենք, եթե լիցկայից դժգոհ ես, քո կարծիքով նա չի համապատասխանում իր զբաղեցրած դիրքին, ապա ինչպե՞ս ես փորձելու պայքարել նրա դեմ, պայքարի ո՞ր մեթոդն ես ընտրելու: Հո նամակ չես՞ գրելու նրան նշանակողին, որը նրանից էապես չի տարբերվում, դեռ մի տեղ էլ ամեն ինչ անում է, որ նա հանգիստ վայելի իր ունեցածը:
Հա ես էլ էի հարց ուղղել քեզ. դու դե՞մ չես այն նախագահին, որն ընտրվել է բազմաթիվ կեղծիքներով, եթե անգամ համարենք, որ նա չունի մարդկանց հայտնի բոլոր թերությունները:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ ճիշտ ես ասում ու համարյա բոլոր ասածներիդ հետ համաձայն եմ: Բացի մի բանից, այն է, որ եթե չեն կարում բռնեն պիտի հրաժարական տան: Իսկի ամերիկայի նման պետությունը չի կարողացել Քենեդիի սպանության կազմակերպիչին բռնել: Չնայած էստեղ կարող ա նաև քո ասած առաջին տարբերակն ա գործում, այսինքն հենց պետությունն էլ կազմակերպել է ու հանցակից է:


Այս երկու դեպքերի միջև զուգահեռներ անցկացնելը հենց սկզբից ճիշտ չէ: Եթե հիշում ես Քենեդու անմիջական սպանողին վերացրեցին ամենասկզբից: Իսկ այս դեպքում կատարվել հանցագործություն, որտեղ սպանություններն այդ հանցագործության մի բաղկացուցիչ մասն են կազմել: Հանցագործություններն ապացուցող բազմաթիվ տեսաերիզներ, վկաներ կան: Քենեդու սպանողին սպանողը ընդամենը լռեց ու վերջ: Նրանից, եթե որևիցե խոսք չեն կարողացել այդպես էլ կորզել: Այլ ապացույցներ, այլ վկաներ չեն եղել: Բացի այդ դժվար թե Քենեդու սպանությունը ձեռնտու լիներ Ամերիկային, այն ձեռնտու էր միայն մաֆիոզ որոշակի կլանների, քանի որ Քենեդին առաջին պրեզիդենտն էր, ով քոքից կտրում էր մաֆիան:

Իսկ այս դեպքում, կրկնում եմ, տեղի են ունեցել խայտառակ ընտրություններ բոլորիս աչքի առաջ, մարդիկ արտահայտել են իրենց բողոքը՝ խաղաղ ակցիաներով, նրանց առավոտյան ջարդել են, նրանք կրկին հավաքվել են բողոքի ցույցի, նրանց կրկին ջարդել են, կրակել են, ապա հետապնդել են, բանտարկել են և մեկ տարի է ինչ բազմաթիվ մարդիկ անարդարացիորեն բանտարկված են և այլն: Այս ամենը չտեսնելը պարզապես ջայլամություն է: :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Հանրահավաքային պայքարը քաղաքական պայքարի ձևերից է, հասարակական դժգոհության արտահայտչամիջոցներից մեկն է: 
> 
> Տրիբունը ճիշտ  հարց է ուղղել: Դու քո պատասխանով փորձել ես խուսափել ուղիղ պատասխանելուց: Եթե դժգոհ ես մեր քաղաքականությունում առկա բազմաթիվ երևույթներից, ինչպե՞ս ես փորձում պայքարել դրանց դեմ: Ասենք, եթե լիցկայից դժգոհ ես, քո կարծիքով նա չի համապատասխանում իր զբաղեցրած դիրքին, ապա ինչպե՞ս ես փորձելու պայքարել նրա դեմ, պայքարի ո՞ր մեթոդն ես ընտրելու: Հո նամակ չես՞ գրելու նրան նշանակողին, որը նրանից էապես չի տարբերվում, դեռ մի տեղ էլ ամեն ինչ անում է, որ նա հանգիստ վայելի իր ունեցածը:
> Հա ես էլ էի հարց ուղղել քեզ. դու դե՞մ չես այն նախագահին, որն ընտրվել է բազմաթիվ կեղծիքներով, եթե անգամ համարենք, որ նա չունի մարդկանց հայտնի բոլոր թերությունները:


Ճիշտն ասած ես իմ կարծիքը արդեն արտահայտել եմ քաղաքական պայքարի իմ նախընտրած ձևերի մասին: Երևի չես կարդացել, այլապես չէիր հարցնի: Բայց ամեն դեպքում իմ կարծիքով հանրահավաքային պայքարը ժամանակակից դարում մի քիչ հնացած է: Էս դարում ֆիզիկական ներկայությունը արդեն անհրաժեշտություն չի, որպեսզի մարդիկ իրար հետ խոսան ու մտքեր փոխանակեն: Վերջ ի վերջո ինտերնետ կա, ինֆորմացիայի բազմաթիվ այլ աղբյուրներ կան, որոնցից կարելի է շատ էֆեկտիվ օգտվել: Մի քիչ ուտոպիական ա հնչում, բայց նույն հանրահավաքը կարելի ա ինտերնետով կազմակերպել: Ես սրան իրատեսորեն եմ վերաբերում: Որ մտածես, կտեսնես սա ինչքան առավելություն ունի: Նախ մարդը կարիք չի ունենում գնալ հասնել ինչ-որ կոնկրետ վայր, ծախսերը շատ անգամ կրճատվում են, հետո մլիցաների ներկայություն պետք չի, դրանից պետության ծախսերն էլ են քչանում ու բյուջեում փող ա մնում, և վերջինը ինչ էլ ուզում ա լինի, ինչ էլ ուզում ա խոսեն զոհեր հաստատ չեն լինում: 

Քանի որ խոսեցինք էս մասին, կոնկրետ առաջարկ ունեմ ֆորումի ղեկավարությանը: Հնարավոր չի՞ արդյոք ֆորումում օնլայն հարցազրույց անցկացնել տարբեր մարդկանց հետ? Նման բան տեսել եմ մի այլ հայկական ֆորումում ու շատ ա դուրս եկել: Ասենք Տեր-Պետրոսյանին կանչենք հյուր, թեմա բացենք ու ակումբցի ժողովուրդը իր հարցերը ուղղի, իսկ նա օնլայն պատասխանի: Շատ հետաքրքիր բան ա: Կարելի ա պարբերաբար հրավիրել տարբեր քաղաքական գործիչների, քաղաքագետների ու ընդհանրապես հայտնի մարդկանց: Համոզված եմ շատերին կհետաքրքրի:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա ընտրական կեղծիքներին, ապա ես ասել եմ, որ դրա դեմ պայքարը անիմաստ ա, քանի որ դա եղել է Լևոնի վախտ, եղել է Ռոբերտի վախտ, լինում է Սերժի վախտ ու կլինի նաև էն դեպքում եթե իշխանությունը փոխվի: Հասարակությունը հասունացած չէ:

----------

Morpheus_NS (23.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Քանի որ խոսեցինք էս մասին, կոնկրետ առաջարկ ունեմ ֆորումի ղեկավարությանը: Հնարավոր չի՞ արդյոք ֆորումում օնլայն հարցազրույց անցկացնել տարբեր մարդկանց հետ? Նման բան տեսել եմ մի այլ հայկական ֆորումում ու շատ ա դուրս եկել: Ասենք Տեր-Պետրոսյանին կանչենք հյուր, թեմա բացենք ու ակումբցի ժողովուրդը իր հարցերը ուղղի, իսկ նա օնլայն պատասխանի: Շատ հետաքրքիր բան ա: Կարելի ա պարբերաբար հրավիրել տարբեր քաղաքական գործիչների, քաղաքագետների ու ընդհանրապես հայտնի մարդկանց: Համոզված եմ շատերին կհետաքրքրի:


Նիկոլն կարաս հարցեր ուղղես իրա կայքից, բայց կոնկրետ ԼՏՊ-ն իմ կարծիքով չի էլ բարեհաճի տենց բան անի: Նախագա տղայա իրա շատ պետքն ա՞:

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսկ այս դեպքում, կրկնում եմ, տեղի են ունեցել խայտառակ ընտրություններ բոլորիս աչքի առաջ, մարդիկ արտահայտել են իրենց բողոքը՝ խաղաղ ակցիաներով, նրանց առավոտյան ջարդել են, նրանք կրկին հավաքվել են բողոքի ցույցի, նրանց կրկին ջարդել են, կրակել են, ապա հետապնդել են, բանտարկել են և մեկ տարի է ինչ բազմաթիվ մարդիկ անարդարացիորեն բանտարկված են և այլն: Այս ամենը չտեսնելը պարզապես ջայլամություն է:


Դե գիտես ինչ, էդ էլ մի բան չի գնալ ու օրերով նստել օպերայի բակում: Պետք ա գիտակցել, որ վաղ թե ուշ իրանց համբերությունն էլ կսպառվի: Կամ պետք ա կոնկրետ քայլեր ձեռնարկել, կամ էլ ցրվել գնալ: Իսկ մի տարի առաջ ոչ առաջինը եղավ, ոչ էլ երկրորդը: Ու արդյունքը եղավ այն ինչ եղավ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Նիկոլն կարաս հարցեր ուղղես իրա կայքից, բայց կոնկրետ ԼՏՊ-ն իմ կարծիքով չի էլ բարեհաճի տենց բան անի: Նախագա տղայա իրա շատ պետքն ա՞:


Ամեն դեպքում կարելի ա էդ պրակտիկան կիրառել: Լևոնը օրինակ էր ընդամենը: Կարելի ա տարբեր մարդկանց հետ հարցազրույց անցկացնել: Շատ էլ լավ հանրահավաք անելու ձև ա  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դե գիտես ինչ, էդ էլ մի բան չի գնալ ու օրերով նստել օպերայի բակում: Պետք ա գիտակցել, որ վաղ թե ուշ իրանց համբերությունն էլ կսպառվի: Կամ պետք ա կոնկրետ քայլեր ձեռնարկել, կամ էլ ցրվել գնալ: Իսկ մի տարի առաջ ոչ առաջինը եղավ, ոչ էլ երկրորդը: Ու արդյունքը եղավ այն ինչ եղավ:


Ու խաղաղ ցուցարարների վրա ուժ կկիրառե՞ն, կկրակե՞ն: Դու դա նորմա՞լ ես համարում: Անգամ Մադագասկարում նման բան դժվար է պատկերացնել: 



> հանրահավաքը կարելի ա ինտերնետով կազմակերպել


Ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինտերնետով ինչպե՞ս ենք հանրահավաք անելու: :Shok: 



> Հասարակությունը հասունացած չէ:


Հասունացած չէ, որովհետև ամեն կերպ խանգարում են նրա հասունացմանը: Հինգ հազար դրամի կարիք ունեցողը, իհարկե, կքվեարկի այն մարդու օգտին, ով այդ գումարը կտա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե գիտես ինչ, էդ էլ մի բան չի գնալ ու օրերով նստել օպերայի բակում: Պետք ա գիտակցել, որ վաղ թե ուշ իրանց համբերությունն էլ կսպառվի: Կամ պետք ա կոնկրետ քայլեր ձեռնարկել, կամ էլ ցրվել գնալ: Իսկ մի տարի առաջ ոչ առաջինը եղավ, ոչ էլ երկրորդը: Ու արդյունքը եղավ այն ինչ եղավ:


Կոնկրետ քա՛յլ, վ ստուդիու՛։

Հ.Գ. Դու գիտե՞ս, ինչ ասել է դատարկախոսություն։

----------


## Elmo

> Կոնկրետ քա՛յլ, վ ստուդիու՛։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Դու գիտե՞ս, ինչ ասել է դատարկախոսություն։


Կոնկրետ պետք էր գնալ հեռուստատեսության առաջ հավաքվել ու եթեր պահանջել, եթե չտային ինձ թվում ա "ռոբերտո"-ի վիտրնաներից պինդ չէին հեռուստատեսության դռները: Եթերով կոչ կանեիք բոլոր տեղերում մարդիկ դուրս կգաին փողոց ու կպահանջեին հրաժարական ու արտահերթ ընտրություններ:

----------

Արիացի (23.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (23.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ու խաղաղ ցուցարարների վրա ուժ կկիրառե՞ն, կկրակե՞ն: Դու դա նորմա՞լ ես համարում: Անգամ Մադագասկարում նման բան դժվար է պատկերացնել: 
> 
> Ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինտերնետով ինչպե՞ս ենք հանրահավաք անելու:
> 
> Հասունացած չէ, որովհետև ամեն կերպ խանգարում են նրա հասունացմանը: Հինգ հազար դրամի կարիք ունեցողը, իհարկե, կքվեարկի այն մարդու օգտին, ով այդ գումարը կտա:


Եղբայր, եթե նույնիսկ ամերիկայում մարդիկ գնան ու Վաշինգտոնի կենտրոնում մի շաբաթից ավել նստեն, նման քանակությամբ մարդիկ (տոկոսային հարաբերակցությամբ), ԱՄՆ իշխանություններն էլ կփորձեն էդ մարդկանց ցրել: Սա իմ կարծիքն է:
Հետո, հավատա ինտերնետով հանրահավաք անելը շատ ավելի հեշտ ու ավելի արդյունավետ ա, քան ֆիզիկական հանրահավաքը: Կազմակերպելու ու մանրամասների համար, եթե հետաքրքիր է ու եթե ցանկանում եք, կարող եմ մանրամասն իմ կարծիքը շարադրել նման պրակտիկայի վերաբերյալ: Նորից ասեմ, ես դա շատ իրատեսական եմ համարում:  :Smile: 

Եվ վերջապես հարցը 5000 դրամին չի: Հարցը էն ա, որ մարդ պետք ա գիտակցի, որ իր արժանապատվությունը ավելի վեր ա, քան ցանկացած նյութական բան, այդ թվում և փողը:

----------

Լուսաբեր (23.02.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Կոնկրետ պետք էր գնալ հեռուստատեսության առաջ հավաքվել ու եթեր պահանջել, եթե չտային ինձ թվում ա "ռոբերտո"-ի վիտրնաներից պինդ չէին հեռուստատեսության դռները: Եթերով կոչ կանեիք բոլոր տեղերում մարդիկ դուրս կգաին փողոց ու կպահանջեին հրաժարական ու արտահերթ ընտրություններ:


Elmo ջան, որքան գիտեմ, փետրվարյան հանրահավաքների ժամանակ փորձել են այսպես սադրել ցուցարարներին՝ հեռուստաաշտարակը գրոհով վերցնել և այլն: 

Եվ հետո. ինչ՞ «ռոբերտո»: Դա էլ հո ցուցարարները չեն եղել: :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> Կոնկրետ քա՛յլ, վ ստուդիու՛։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Դու գիտե՞ս, ինչ ասել է դատարկախոսություն։


Էլմոն իմ տեղը պատասխանեց: Շնորհակալություն նրան  :Smile: 
Ավելացնեմ միայն, որ դատարկախոսությունը գիտեմ ինչ բան է ու դա, ինչպես և եսասիրությունը համարում եմ մարդու մեծագույն արատներից:  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Elmo ջան, որքան գիտեմ, փետրվարյան հանրահավաքների ժամանակ փորձել են այսպես սադրել ցուցարարներին՝ հեռուստաաշտարակը գրոհով վերցնել և այլն: 
> 
> Եվ հետո. ինչ՞ «ռոբերտո»: Դա էլ հո ցուցարարները չեն եղել:


Ես չեմ ասում ցուցարարներն էին, բայց հաստատ մի 10 հոգի մարդ էին: Եթե 10 հոգով կարում են Ռոբերտոն գրավեն 500 000 հոգով հաստատ հեռուստակայանը կգրավեին:

Համ էլ դա սադրանք չի Մարկիզ ջան: Հեռուստակայան գրավելը նորմալ բան ա: Շատ երկրներում հենց տենց են հեղափոխություն արել: Դրա սադրանքը ի՞նչում ա կայանում: Որ կարող ա ինչ որ մեկն ասեր, թե ցուցարարները ապօրինի բաներ ե՞ն արել: Հենա առանց դրա էլ ասում են էլի:

----------

Արիացի (23.02.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կոնկրետ պետք էր գնալ հեռուստատեսության առաջ հավաքվել ու եթեր պահանջել, եթե չտային ինձ թվում ա "ռոբերտո"-ի վիտրնաներից պինդ չէին հեռուստատեսության դռները: Եթերով կոչ կանեիք բոլոր տեղերում մարդիկ դուրս կգաին փողոց ու կպահանջեին հրաժարական ու արտահերթ ընտրություններ:


1000 տոկոս պետք էր հեռուստատեսությունից սկսել։ Հիմա էլ ուշ չի։

----------

Elmo (23.02.2009), Արիացի (23.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (23.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> 1000 տոկոս պետք էր հեռուստատեսությունից սկսել։ Հիմա էլ ուշ չի։


Հենա դու էլ ես գիտակցում որ ուշ չի: Էդ դեպքում պետք ա հենց տենց քայլեր անել, ոչ թե մնալ էնտեղ ու սադրել, որ գան հարձակվեն Ձեզ վրա: 
Բայց ամեն դեպքում իմ համեստ կարծիքով հիմա արդեն ուշ ա: Համենայն դեպս էն ժամանակ դա ավելի իրատեսական էր, քան հիմա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եղբայր, եթե նույնիսկ ամերիկայում մարդիկ գնան ու Վաշինգտոնի կենտրոնում մի շաբաթից ավել նստեն, նման քանակությամբ մարդիկ (տոկոսային հարաբերակցությամբ), ԱՄՆ իշխանություններն էլ կփորձեն էդ մարդկանց ցրել: Սա իմ կարծիքն է:


Աչքներիս դեմը Լատվիայում, Լիտվայում, Հունաստանում, Բուլղարիայում երիտասարդները բազմահազարանոց ցույցերի ժամանակ որևիցե մեկը չտուժեց: Ընդ որում, այնպիսի ցույցեր, որոնց ընթացքում ցուցարարները ջարդում էին, վառում էին, քարկոծում էին:  Այստեղի ցույցերը եղել են խաղաղ, հանգիստ, առանց բռնության: 

Անգամ մեծագույն ֆանտազիա ունենալու դեպքում դժվար է պատկերացնել, որ ներկայիս ԱՄՆ-ում տեղի կունենան այնպիսի ընտրություններ, ինչպիսիսք տեղի ունեցան Հայաստանում:



> Եվ վերջապես հարցը 5000 դրամին չի: Հարցը էն ա, որ մարդ պետք ա գիտակցի, որ իր արժանապատվությունը ավելի վեր ա, քան ցանկացած նյութական բան, այդ թվում և փողը:


Երեխան սոված է, ի՞նչ գիտակցել, ի՞նչ արժանապատվություն: Երեխային տետր ու գրիչ չունի…

----------


## Արիացի

> Աչքներիս դեմը Լատվիայում, Լիտվայում, Հունաստանում, Բուլղարիայում երիտասարդները բազմահազարանոց ցույցերի ժամանակ որևիցե մեկը չտուժեց: Ընդ որում, այնպիսի ցույցեր, որոնց ընթացքում ցուցարարները ջարդում էին, վառում էին, քարկոծում էին:  Այստեղի ցույցերը եղել են խաղաղ, հանգիստ, առանց բռնության: 
> 
> Անգամ մեծագույն ֆանտազիա ունենալու դեպքում դժվար է պատկերացնել, որ ներկայիս ԱՄՆ-ում տեղի կունենան այնպիսի ընտրություններ, ինչպիսիսք տեղի ունեցան Հայաստանում:
> 
> Երեխան սոված է, ի՞նչ գիտակցել, ի՞նչ արժանապատվություն: Երեխային տետր ու գրիչ չունի…


Ջարդել վառել թափելը մի բանա, երկու շաբաթ հենց նենց նստելը մի այլ բան: Տարբերություն համենայն դեպս ես տեսնում եմ:
Պետք չի հասցնել նրան, որ երեխան սոված լինի ու տետր, գրիչ չունենա: Ես ասել եմ ու էլի եմ ասում: Մարդու սոցիալական վիճակի համար, առաջին հերթին էդ մարդն ա մեղավոր:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էլմոն իմ տեղը պատասխանեց: Շնորհակալություն նրան 
> Ավելացնեմ միայն, որ դատարկախոսությունը գիտեմ ինչ բան է ու դա, ինչպես և եսասիրությունը համարում եմ մարդու մեծագույն արատներից:


Արիացի, ինձ *թվում է*, որ ի տարբերություն քեզ Էլմոն իսկապես ուզում է բան փոխել, և շատ է ուզում, դրա համար էլ գործնական և էֆեկտիվ քայլեր է առաջարկում։ Իսկ քո առաջարկած ինտերնետային հանրահավաքը նման է, թե մագաղաթի վրա ջնջվող թանաքով հայհոյանք գրես ու խորը թաղես, որ հանկարծ չգտնեն, գտնելուց էլ չտեսնեն։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ես չեմ ասում ցուցարարներն էին, բայց հաստատ մի 10 հոգի մարդ էին: Եթե 10 հոգով կարում են Ռոբերտոն գրավեն 500 000 հոգով հաստատ հեռուստակայանը կգրավեին:
> 
> Համ էլ դա սադրանք չի Մարկիզ ջան: Հեռուստակայան գրավելը նորմալ բան ա: Շատ երկրներում հենց տենց են հեղափոխություն արել: Դրա սադրանքը ի՞նչում ա կայանում: Որ կարող ա ինչ որ մեկն ասեր, թե ցուցարարները ապօրինի բաներ ե՞ն արել: Հենա առանց դրա էլ ասում են էլի:


Եթե Մյասնիկյանի հրապարակում են կրակում հանգիստ ցույցի ժամանակ, հեռուստաաշտարակի դեպքում անունը կդնեին իրոք իշխանության յուրացում ու հաստատ կկրակեին: :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի, ինձ *թվում է*, որ ի տարբերություն քեզ Էլմոն իսկապես ուզում է բան փոխել, և շատ է ուզում, դրա համար էլ գործնական և էֆեկտիվ քայլեր է առաջարկում։ Իսկ քո առաջարկած ինտերնետային հանրահավաքը նման է, թե մագաղաթի վրա ջնջվող թանաքով հայհոյանք գրես ու խորը թաղես, որ հանկարծ չգտնեն, գտնելուց էլ չտեսնեն։


Ինչևէ դա քո կարծիքն է: Ամեն դեպքում իմացի ապագան ինտերնետինն ա ու վաղ թե ուշ մարդկային բոլոր հարաբերությունները տեղափոխվելու են ինտերնետ(բացի երևի թե սեքսից, չնայած ով կիմանա  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: ): Ու լավ կլինի օգտվել սրանից: Դու ուղղակի չես նկատում դրա առավելությունները:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ջարդել վառել թափելը մի բանա, երկու շաբաթ հենց նենց նստելը մի այլ բան: Տարբերություն համենայն դեպս ես տեսնում եմ:
> Պետք չի հասցնել նրան, որ երեխան սոված լինի ու տետր, գրիչ չունենա: Ես ասել եմ ու էլի եմ ասում: Մարդու սոցիալական վիճակի համար, առաջին հերթին էդ մարդն ա մեղավոր:


Ինչու՞մ է այդ մարդը մեղավոր, երբ իր գործարանը, որտեղ նա աշխատել քսան տարի, որպես ինժեներ, հիմա փակվել է: Այսինքն՝ հիմա չէ՝ լավ, Լևոնի իշխանության տարիներին՝ անարդար սեփականաշնորհման շնորհիվ: :Smile:  Ի՞Նչ անի: Եթե ոչինչ չունի, հող մշակելն ու անասուն պահելն էլ այն եկամուտը չեն ապահովում: Այդպիսի բազմաթիվ քաղաքացիներ կան:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ինչու՞մ է այդ մարդը մեղավոր, երբ իր գործարանը, որտեղ նա աշխատել քսան տարի, որպես ինժեներ, հիմա փակվել է: Այսինքն՝ հիմա չէ՝ լավ, Լևոնի իշխանության տարիներին՝ անարդար սեփականաշնորհման շնորհիվ: Ի՞Նչ անի: Եթե ոչինչ չունի, հող մշակելն ու անասուն պահելն էլ այն եկամուտը չեն ապահովում: Այդպիսի բազմաթիվ քաղաքացիներ կան:


Գիտեմ, որ այդպիսի շատ քաղաքացիներ կան ու դա իրոք ցավոտ թեմա է: Բայց ի տարբերություն շատ մարդկանց, մի քիչ քանակությամբ մարդիկ չեն կարծում, որ հող մշակելն ու անասուն պահելը օրինակ անհրաժեշտ եկամուտ չեն ապահովում: Պետք ա գոնե մի բան փորձել:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ջարդել վառել թափելը մի բանա, երկու շաբաթ հենց նենց նստելը մի այլ բան: Տարբերություն համենայն դեպս ես տեսնում եմ:


Այսինքն առաջին դեպքում կարելի է և չկրակել, իսկ երկրորդի դեպքում անպայմանորեն կարելի է ուժ գործադրե՞լ հակասահմանադրորեն: :Shok: 

Համ էլ ջարդու, փշրում էին մի քանի օր շարունակ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Գիտեմ, որ այդպիսի շատ քաղաքացիներ կան ու դա իրոք ցավոտ թեմա է: Բայց ի տարբերություն շատ մարդկանց, մի քիչ քանակությամբ մարդիկ չեն կարծում, որ հող մշակելն ու անասուն պահելը օրինակ անհրաժեշտ եկամուտ չեն ապահովում: Պետք ա գոնե մի բան փորձել:


Չեն ապահովում՝ հաստատ: Լավագույն դեպքում սնունդն է ապահովում:

----------


## Արիացի

> Այսինքն առաջին դեպքում կարելի է և չկրակել, իսկ երկրորդի դեպքում անպայմանորեն կարելի է ուժ գործադրե՞լ հակասահմանադրորեն:
> 
> Համ էլ ջարդու, փշրում էին մի քանի օր շարունակ:


Եղբայր, պետք ա գիտակցել, որ իշխանությունը բարի փերի չի: Եթե գնում ու հրապարակում նստում ես հենց նենց առանց որևէ նպատակային քայլ ձեռնարկելու, վաղ թե ուշ, լինի մի շաբաթից, թե մի ամսից, էդ իշխանությունը գալու ա ու քեզ էդ տարածքից վռնդի: Իսկ դա շատ դաժան ձևերով կարող ա արվի ու կարևոր չի որ երկրում:

----------

Լուսաբեր (23.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Տո լավ, է


Յանի ինչ էիր ուզում ասել: 
Տո լավը որս ա :Think:

----------

Արիացի (23.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Չեն ապահովում՝ հաստատ: Լավագույն դեպքում սնունդն է ապահովում:


Մեղավորը հենց այդ մարդն է, որ գերադասում է ապրել Երևանում ու սոված, քան թե ապրել գյուղում բայց կուշտ:

----------

Լուսաբեր (23.02.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես չեմ ասում ցուցարարներն էին, բայց հաստատ մի 10 հոգի մարդ էին: Եթե 10 հոգով կարում են Ռոբերտոն գրավեն 500 000 հոգով հաստատ հեռուստակայանը կգրավեին:
> 
> Համ էլ դա սադրանք չի Մարկիզ ջան: Հեռուստակայան գրավելը նորմալ բան ա: Շատ երկրներում հենց տենց են հեղափոխություն արել: Դրա սադրանքը ի՞նչում ա կայանում: Որ կարող ա ինչ որ մեկն ասեր, թե ցուցարարները ապօրինի բաներ ե՞ն արել: Հենա առանց դրա էլ ասում են էլի:


Էլմո, հեռուստակայան գրավելը ու առհասարակ որևէ բան ուժով գրավելը դա հակասահմանադրական է։ Դու պարզապես առանց վարդերի հեղափոխության իրական մոդելի գործողություն ես ասում, այն է՝ ինֆորմացիոն աղբյուրի գրոհում։ Իրականում Հանրային հեռուստատեսությունը հենց ժողովրդի սեփականությունն է, որը հիմա ժողովրդին չի պատկանում, և արդարացի կլիներ այն գրավելը։ Սակայն դա իշխանությունների համար նույնն է, ինչ Ազգային Ժողովի գրավումը, կամ Պրեզիդենտի նստավայրի գրոհումը, և չկասկածես, որ զորք ու տանկեր կլինեն հեռուսատեսության ճանապարհին։ Ես համամիտ եմ, որ տեսականորեն դա արդարացված քայլ է, սակայն ներկայիս պարագայում և գործնականում քո առաջարկած ճանապարհը ավելի շուտ կբերի արյունահեղության և փոթորկի անկանխատեսելի հետևանքներով։ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի մարտավարությունը տեղավորվում է սահմանադրության շրջանակներում, առավել քան գործնական է և լավագույն տարբերակն է՝ թե երկրի, թե քաղաքացիների անվտանգության տեսանկյունից, մի շտապեք իմպուլսիվ կոչեր անել առանց երկար–բարակ դատելու։ Հանրահավաքին այլընտրանք չկա։

Հ.Գ. Եվ առհասարակ, հասկացեք, բազմության ու մարդկային կուտակումների հետ խաղ չեն անում, ցանկացած ոչ երկար մտածված քայլ արկածախնդրություն է, որը ավտոմատ կարող է սադրանք ու պրովոկացիա դառնալ իր կործանիչ հետևանքներով։ Ընդդիմությունը մինչ օրս հնարավորինս ցուցաբերել է զգոնություն, ողջամտություն, համբերություն, այդ թվում և մատրի մեկին և նկատեք որ նույն կերպ շարունակում է իր ուղին։

----------

Արշակ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Յանի ինչ էիր ուզում ասել: 
> Տո լավը որս ա


Ներիր, բայց քո խոսքերին բուռն ցանկություն ունեցա այդ կերպ արձագանքելու։ Ինձ թվում է համարժեք արձագանք էր։

----------

Մարկիզ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Եղբայր, պետք ա գիտակցել, որ իշխանությունը բարի փերի չի: Եթե գնում ու հրապարակում նստում ես հենց նենց առանց որևէ նպատակային քայլ ձեռնարկելու, վաղ թե ուշ, լինի մի շաբաթից, թե մի ամսից, էդ իշխանությունը գալու ա ու քեզ էդ տարածքից վռնդի: Իսկ դա շատ դաժան ձևերով կարող ա արվի ու կարևոր չի որ երկրում:


Անդրադառնալով քո  _»Իսկ դա շատ դաժան ձևերով կարող ա արվի ու կարևոր չի որ երկրում:«_ գրածին
Պետք է հիասթափեցնեմ նորմալ երկերներում այդպես չի արվում վառ օրինակ կարամ բերեմ վերջերս այդպիսի մի նստացույց անցնում էր Թայվանում եթե չեմ սխալվում ժողովուրդը «գրավել էր» օդանավակայանը, հասկանում ես ՕԴԱՆԱՎԱԿԱՅԱՆԸ կարելի է ասել ռազմական օբյեկտ, ու պահանջում էր կառավարության հրաժարականը, պետությունը ահռելի կորուստներ էր կրում զբոսաշրջությունը գրեթե դադարել էր ու ի՞նչ,  ոստիկանիկ  չեկավ ու նրանց չվռնդեց, ոչ մի բախում տեղի չունեցավ մի ամիս անց կառավարությոնը հրաժարական տվեց  :Smile: 
Նենց որ բոլոր երկրներում չի որ քո ասած վաղ թե ուշ ծեծում վռնդում են  :Smile:

----------

Մարկիզ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եղբայր, պետք ա գիտակցել, որ իշխանությունը բարի փերի չի: Եթե գնում ու հրապարակում նստում ես հենց նենց առանց որևէ նպատակային քայլ ձեռնարկելու, վաղ թե ուշ, լինի մի շաբաթից, թե մի ամսից, էդ իշխանությունը գալու ա ու քեզ էդ տարածքից վռնդի: Իսկ դա շատ դաժան ձևերով կարող ա արվի ու կարևոր չի որ երկրում:


Իսկ ո՞վ է ասում, որ խաղաղ բողոքի ցույցն աննպատակ է: Նպատակը արդար ընտրություններն են: Դու դա նորմա՞լ ես համարում: Ինչու՞ պետք է վռնդի: Խաղաղ հանրահավաքը քաղաքացիների սահմանադրական իրավունքն է: Ամբողջ հարցն այն է որ իշխանությունն իրավունք չունի կազմակերպել խայտառակ ընտրություններ, իրավունք չունի քաղաքացու սահմանադրական իրավունքները ոտնահարելու, իրավունք չունի քաղաքացուն շինծու մեղադրանքներով հետապնդելու, իրավունք չունի կրակելու խաղաղ ցուցարարների վրա, իրավունք չունի անգամ նրանց դուբինկայով խփելու: Ի՞Նչ է նշանակում համբերությունը հատավ: Քաղաքացին է իշխանության տերը: Իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին՝ ինձ, քեզ, էն մյուսին: Հիմա դու կո՞ղմ ես, որ քո երկրում քո հայրենակցի իրավունքները ոտնահարեն, քոնն էլ, իմն էլ, էն մյուսինն էլ… բա եթե չես ուզում, ապա էլ ինչու՞մն է բանը…

Անարդար ընտրություններ են տեղի ունեցել, իրավունք չունեմ՞ բողոքելու: Ձենս կտրեմ՝ նստե՞մ:

Արիացի, ես արդեն աստիճանաբար համոզվում եմ, որ դու գրում ես ընդամենը գրելու համար: Որևիցե էական բան չես ասում: Խուսափում ես բազմաթիվ հարցերին ուղիղ պատասխանելուց:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ներիր, բայց քո խոսքերին բուռն ցանկություն ունեցա այդ կերպ արձագանքելու։ Ինձ թվում է համարժեք արձագանք էր։


Մյուս անգամ, որ ցանկություններ կունենաս, մտածիր, որ տոչնի արտահայտվես, թե չէ իմ մոտ էլ ա լիքը ցանկություններ առաջանում ու էտ ցանկությունները կարող ա քո դուրը չգան:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մեղավորը հենց այդ մարդն է, որ գերադասում է ապրել Երևանում ու սոված, քան թե ապրել գյուղում բայց կուշտ:


Զարմանալիորեն հեռավոր գյուղերում չքավորների քանակն ավելի շատ է քան քաղաքներում…

----------


## Մարկիզ

ժող, պատիվ չի բերում. «սութի գողական զրիցները» բրախենք: :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> Անդրադառնալով քո  _»Իսկ դա շատ դաժան ձևերով կարող ա արվի ու կարևոր չի որ երկրում:«_ գրածին
> Պետք է հիասթափեցնեմ նորմալ երկերներում այդպես չի արվումվառ օրինակ կարամ բերեմ վերջերս այդպիսի մի նստացույց անցնում էր Թայվանում եթե չեմ սխալվում ժողովուրդը «գրավել էր» օդանավակայանը, հասկանում ես ՕԴԱՆԱՎԱԿԱՅԱՆԸ կարելի է ասել ռազմական օբյեկտ, ու պահանջում էր կառավարության հրաժարականը, պետությունը ահռելի կորուստներ էր կրում զբոսաշրջությունը գրեթե դադարել էր ու ի՞նչ, ոչ մի ոստիկանիկ ոչ մի չեկավ ու նրանց չվռնդեց, ոչ մի բախում տեղի չունեցավ մի ամիս անց կառավարությոնը հրաժարական տվեց 
> Նենց որ բոլոր երկրներում չի որ քո ասած վաղ թե ուշ ծեծում վռնդում են


Հա էդ դեպքը Թաիլանդում էր ու վերջնական արդյունքում եղավ իշխանափոխություն: Բայց գիտես խի եղավ? Որովհետև էդ շարժումը իրոք համազգային էր էնտեղ, ամբողջ ազգը դուրս էր եկել իշխանության դեմ: Ու էդտեղ իշխանությունը ակամա ջախջախվեց, այլ տարբերակ հնարավոր չէր: Հասկացեք մի բան, ամբոխների դեմ կամայական ուժ անզոր է, բացի բնությունից: Հասարակությունն է մարդկության պատմության թելադրողը: Եթե պայքարը իրոք համազգային լինի, ապա իշխանությունը չի կարող չտապալվել: Տենց բան չի կարող լինել: Իսկ եթե չի տապալվում, էդ նշանակում ա, որ հասարակությունը դեմ չի: Ամբողջ մասսան դեմ չի, ավելին, մասսայի մեծամասնությունը դեմ ա տապալմանը: Ու էդ դեպքում պայքարը դառնում ա հասարակական օրենքներին հակասող մի բան, որը չի կարող պսակվել հաջողությամբ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Զարմանալիորեն հեռավոր գյուղերում չքավորների քանակն ավելի շատ է քան քաղաքներում…


Կյանքում չհավատաս տենց բան ասողին  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո, հեռուստակայան գրավելը ու առհասարակ որևէ բան ուժով գրավելը դա հակասահմանադրական է։


Սահմանադրությունը մենակ մեր համար չի: Մենք հարգում ենք, իսկ հենց սահմանադրական դատարանում երևի մի քանի տպագիր օրինակ զուգարանում ա կախած:
Մեկ ա իրանք ցանկացած դեպքում ուժ են կիրառելու ու արյունահեղություն սարքեն: Ինչ անտեղի սարքեն ինչ տեղին նույնը չի: Նորոն լավ ա նշել Թայվանի դեպքը, ընդեղ մարդիկ օդանավակայան էին գրավել: Ստեղ էլ ա պետք գոնե մի բան գրավել, ու էդ գրավելուց գոնե ծեծ ուտել, ոչ թե անտեղի տեղը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մյուս անգամ, որ ցանկություններ կունենաս, մտածիր, որ տոչնի արտահայտվես, թե չէ իմ մոտ էլ ա լիքը ցանկություններ առաջանում ու էտ ցանկությունները կարող ա քո դուրը չգան:


Խնդրեմ, արտահայտվիր, եթե կարծում ես դրա կարիքը կա, պարզապես նյութ ասա, թե չէ «հանրահավաքով հարցեր չեն լուծվում» տիպի արտահայտությունը ինձ ոչինչ չասեց, թերև կարելի էր ավելացնել՝ «և ասաց Աստված…»։ Խոստանում եմ այլևս չարձագանքել, եթե նույն կերպ շարունակես։

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսկ ո՞վ է ասում, որ խաղաղ բողոքի ցույցն աննպատակ է: Նպատակը արդար ընտրություններն են: Դու դա նորմա՞լ ես համարում: Ինչու՞ պետք է վռնդի: Խաղաղ հանրահավաքը քաղաքացիների սահմանադրական իրավունքն է: Ամբողջ հարցն այն է որ իշխանությունն իրավունք չունի կազմակերպել խայտառակ ընտրություններ, իրավունք չունի քաղաքացու սահմանադրական իրավունքները ոտնահարելու, իրավունք չունի քաղաքացուն շինծու մեղադրանքներով հետապնդելու, իրավունք չունի կրակելու խաղաղ ցուցարարների վրա, իրավունք չունի անգամ նրանց դուբինկայով խփելու: Ի՞Նչ է նշանակում համբերությունը հատավ: Քաղաքացին է իշխանության տերը: Իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին՝ ինձ, քեզ, էն մյուսին: Հիմա դու կո՞ղմ ես, որ քո երկրում քո հայրենակցի իրավունքները ոտնահարեն, քոնն էլ, իմն էլ, էն մյուսինն էլ… բա եթե չես ուզում, ապա էլ ինչու՞մն է բանը…
> 
> Անարդար ընտրություններ են տեղի ունեցել, իրավունք չունեմ՞ բողոքելու: Ձենս կտրեմ՝ նստե՞մ:
> 
> Արիացի, ես արդեն աստիճանաբար համոզվում եմ, որ դու գրում ես ընդամենը գրելու համար: Որևիցե էական բան չես ասում: Խուսափում ես բազմաթիվ հարցերին ուղիղ պատասխանելուց:


Ուզում ես ասես, գնում ենք հրապարակում նստենք, օրերով էնտեղ գիշերենք, որ արդար ընտրություններ լինեն? Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, դա շատ անարդյունավետ ձև է: Թեկուզ ասել եմ, որ արդար ընտրություններ լինելու համար պայքարի արդյունավետ ձև էլ չեմ ես տեսնում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Կյանքում չհավատաս տենց բան ասողին


Ո՞նց: Աչքիս տեսածին էլ չհավատա՞մ: Բանն այն է, որ քաղաքում աշխատանք փնտրել գտնելը բավականին հեշտ է, ի տարբերություն գյուղերի, որտեղ բոլորը չէ, որ ունեն բերրի հող կամ բազմաթիվ անասուններ: Չունենալու դեպքում էլ գոնե հասարակ բանվորություն էլ չեն կարող անել, որովհետև աշխատատեղ պարզապես չկա:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ո՞նց: Աչքիս տեսածին էլ չհավատա՞մ: Բանն այն է, որ քաղաքում աշխատանք փնտրել գտնելը բավականին հեշտ է, ի տարբերություն գյուղերի, որտեղ բոլորը չէ, որ ունեն բերրի հող կամ բազմաթիվ անասուններ: Չունենալու դեպքում էլ գոնե հասարակ բանվորություն էլ չեն կարող անել, որովհետև աշխատատեղ պարզապես չկա:


Համենայն դեպս գյուղում մարդ սովից չի մահանա:

----------


## Հայկօ

Մի հետաքրքիր միտում եմ նկատում էս թեմայում: Հանրահավաքին դեմ արտահայտվողները ամեն ինչի մասին խոսում են, ինչ հակափաստարկ ասես՝ բերում են, բացի 2008-ի մարտի 1-ի դեպքերին անդրադառնալուց: Էստեղ շատ սարուձոր ընկնել պետք չի. հարկավոր է ընդամենը պատասխանել մի երկու կոնկրետ հարցի.

1. Ձեզ համար ընդունելի՞ է, թե՞ ոչ, որ Հայաստանի մայրաքաղաքում հնարավոր է, որ նման բան կատարվի, և արդյո՞ք նորմալ է, որ տասը մարդ է մահացել այդ օրը:

2. Անկախ այն բանից, թե ով էր մեղավոր, ով՝ ոչ, և թե ինչպես զարգացան իրադարձությունները, ինչպե՞ս պիտի վարվեին կարգին իշխանությունները նման դեպքերից հետո: Չե՞ք կարծում, որ դրան հաջորդող մեկ տարվա ընթացքում ոչ մի արդյունքի հասած չլինելը արդեն իսկ բավարար նախապայման է անվստահություն հայտնելու համար առնվազան գործադիր ու դատական իշխանություններին:

3. Դուք, որպես ՀՀ ապագայով մտահոգված և սթափ դատող մարդ, մի՞թե ոչ մի բան չեք անի՝ գեթ դույզն-ինչ ձեր վերաբերմունքը ցույց տալու համար այդ դեպքերին և բողոքելու այդ փաստի դեմ: Ուրիշ բան չեմ ասում. ընդամենը գնալ մի տեղ, կանգնել ու ասել, որ Դուք չեք համակերպվում մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի հետ և պահանջում եք, որ մեղավորները պատժվեն, որպեսզի սա նախադեպ չդառնա: Անպայման չէ՝ Մատենադարանում, անպայման չէ՝ այս մարտի 1-ին:

----------

Chuk (23.02.2009), Taurel. . . . (23.02.2009), Արշակ (23.02.2009), Մարկիզ (23.02.2009), Քամի (23.02.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ուզում ես ասես, գնում ենք հրապարակում նստենք, օրերով էնտեղ գիշերենք, որ արդար ընտրություններ լինեն? Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, դա շատ անարդյունավետ ձև է: Թեկուզ ասել եմ, որ արդար ընտրություններ լինելու համար պայքարի արդյունավետ ձև էլ չեմ ես տեսնում:


Այո, քաղաքակիրթ պայքարի միջոց է:  Համոզված եղիր, եթե անարդյունավետ լիներ, ապա ուժ չէր կիրառվի: Եթե այդքան աննպատակ էր ու իշխանությունների համար վտանգ չկար, ինչու՞ էին ուժ կիրառում: էնա կթողնեին իրան-իրան կմարեր, էլի… Տեսնու՞մ ես, որ արդյունավետ է: Կամ թեկուզ հյուսիսային պողոտայի դեպքում. անընդհատ սադրանքների չէին դիմի, ոստիկաններով անընդհատ արեկություն չէին անի:

Արիացի, այդ պայքարն էլ էր համաժողովրդական: Համաժողովրդական լինելն ապացուցվեց փետրվարի քսանվեցին:

----------


## Արիացի

> Մի հետաքրքիր միտում եմ նկատում էս թեմայում: Հանրահավաքին դեմ արտահայտվողները ամեն ինչի մասին խոսում են, ինչ հակափաստարկ ասես՝ բերում են, բացի 2008-ի մարտի 1-ի դեպքերին անդրադառնալուց: Էստեղ շատ սարուձոր ընկնել պետք չի. հարկավոր է ընդամենը պատասխանել մի երկու կոնկրետ հարցի.
> 
> 1. Ձեզ համար ընդունելի՞ է, թե՞ ոչ, որ Հայաստանի մայրաքաղաքում հնարավոր է, որ նման բան կատարվի, և արդյո՞ք նորմալ է, որ տասը մարդ է մահացել այդ օրը:
> 
> 2. Անկախ այն բանից, թե ով էր մեղավոր, ով՝ ոչ, և թե ինչպես զարգացան իրադարձությունները, ինչպե՞ս պիտի վարվեին կարգին իշխանությունները նման դեպքերից հետո: Չե՞ք կարծում, որ դրան հաջորդող մեկ տարվա ընթացքում ոչ մի արդյունքի հասած չլինելը արդեն իսկ բավարար նախապայման է անվստահություն հայտնելու համար առնվազան գործադիր ու դատական իշխանություններին:
> 
> 3. Դուք, որպես ՀՀ ապագայով մտահոգված և սթափ դատող մարդ, մի՞թե ոչ մի բան չեք անի՝ գեթ դույզն-ինչ ձեր վերաբերմունքը ցույց տալու համար այդ դեպքերին և բողոքելու այդ փաստի դեմ: Ուրիշ բան չեմ ասում. ընդամենը գնալ մի տեղ, կանգնել ու ասել, որ Դուք չեք համակերպվում մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի հետ և պահանջում եք, որ մեղավորները պատժվեն, որպեսզի սա նախադեպ չդառնա: Անպայման չէ՝ Մատենադարանում, անպայման չէ՝ այս մարտի 1-ին:


Հայկո ջան ես այդ հարցերից բոլորին էլ պատասխանել եմ ու իմ տեսակետն եմ նշել ես թեմայի շրջանակներում: Եթե հետաքրքիր է, մի քիչ ման գաս կգտնես ու ընդհանուր պատկերացում կկազմես, էլ նորից չեմ կարող ես գրել:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի, այդ պայքարն էլ էր համաժողովրդական: Համաժողովրդական լինելն ապացուցվեց փետրվարի քսանվեցին:


Իմ համեստ կարծիքով այդ շարժումը երբեք համաժողովրդական չի եղել:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իմ համեստ կարծիքով այդ շարժումը երբեք համաժողովրդական չի եղել:


Ճիշտ ես, դա քո համեստ կարծիքն է:  :Wink:

----------

Նորմարդ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սահմանադրությունը մենակ մեր համար չի: Մենք հարգում ենք, իսկ հենց սահմանադրական դատարանում երևի մի քանի տպագիր օրինակ զուգարանում ա կախած:
> Մեկ ա իրանք ցանկացած դեպքում ուժ են կիրառելու ու արյունահեղություն սարքեն: Ինչ անտեղի սարքեն ինչ տեղին նույնը չի: Նորոն լավ ա նշել Թայվանի դեպքը, ընդեղ մարդիկ օդանավակայան էին գրավել: Ստեղ էլ ա պետք գոնե մի բան գրավել, ու էդ գրավելուց գոնե ծեծ ուտել, ոչ թե անտեղի տեղը:


Էլմո, արի քո իրատեսությանը էլի իրատեսություն ավելացնենք, լա՞վ։ Հասկանում եմ, դու գիտես որոշ հեղափախությունների օրինակներ, որտեղ քո ասած ճանապարհով են գնացել, և հեղափոխությունը կայացել է։ Բայց դու փորձիր խորանալ, արդյո՞ք այդ օրինակներում համասեռ ավազակապետություն է եղել, որտեղ ներքին զորքերն ու զինված ուժերը միահամուռ ժողովրդի դեմ են դուրս եկել, արդյո՞ք ընդդիմությունը զինված չի եղել, արդյոք ըմդդիմությանը տարբեր ուժեր ֆինանսական հզոր աջակցություն չեն ցուցաբերել։ Ի՞նչ է մեր պարագայում։ Ինչքան էլ քարոզեն, թե մեր ընդդիմությունը դրսից ֆինանսավորվում է, լոլոներ են, որ մի լուրջ բան չկա, հակառակ պարագայում դժվար չի ուժայիններին առնել, բոլորն էլ ծախվողներ են։ Ընդդիմության միակ հենարանը անզեն քաղաքացիներն են, ուրիշ ոչ մի լծակ ընդդիմությունը չունի։  Դրա համար էլ թուլ տուր կրկնել, հանրահավաքին այլընտրանք չկա, թող քեզ չթվա թե ընդդիմության լիդերների մեջ բոլորը անխելքներ են ու քո ասած ճանապարհը ոչ մեկի մտքով չի անցել։ Եվ ինչքան էլ մեր իշխանությունը սահմանադարության վրա թքած ունի, ապա ընդդիմությունը բացառապես պայքարում է սահմանադրական ճանապահով, և այս պայքարի բուն էությունը երկրում օրինականություն հաստատելն է, իսկ ապօրինի ճանապարհով գուցե իշխանության հասնելը հեշտ է, սակայն օրինականություն ձեռք բերելը նույնքան դժվար։ Մեր պարագայում իշխանափոխությունը գլխավոր նպատակ *չի հանդիսանում*։

----------

Արշակ (23.02.2009), Մարկիզ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկո ջան ես այդ հարցերից բոլորին էլ պատասխանել եմ ու իմ տեսակետն եմ նշել ես թեմայի շրջանակներում: Եթե հետաքրքիր է, մի քիչ ման գաս կգտնես ու ընդհանուր պատկերացում կկազմես:


*Արիացի*, մենակ այն, որ դու դեմ ես այդպիսի զանգվածային բողոքի ակցիաների անցկացմանը և ստեղծված իրավիճակից ելք չես տեսնում, ինձ համար բավական է՝ պատկերացում կազմելու համար քո տեսակետերի մասին (չնայած՝ թեման լրիվ կարդում եմ): Ինձ ուղղակի զարմացնում է մի բան. որ ինչ-որ հայ, հայաստանցի, Հայաստանի քաղաքացի կարող է պասիվ մնալ և չբողոքել այդ դեպքերի դեմ: Պարզապես դա: Քաղաքական հարցերին չեմ անդրադառնա և չեմ ուզում. անձամբ ես գնալու եմ այդ օրը Մատենադարան, որպեսզի երևա, որ մի հոգի ավել էլ կա, ով դժգոհ է անցած տարվա մարտի մեկից (մեղմ ասած): Ու, իմ տրամաբանությամբ, այդ դեպքերին դրական վերաբերվող կամ չեզոք նայող մարդիկ ուղղակի չպիտի՛ լինեն: Համաձայն եմ, որ հանրահավաքը ոչ բոլորի համար է ընդունելի բողոքի ձև, սակայն բողոքելու ինչ-որ մի միջոց պե՞տք է լինի, թե՞ ոչ: Փնտրեք և գտեք ձեր այդ միջոցը ու կիրառեք դա: Հակառակ դեպքում տպավորություն է ստեղծվելու, թե դուք համակերպվել եք, որ այդքան մարդ է սպանվել և այլն և այլն, չխորանամ, շատ է ասվել:

----------

Ahik (23.02.2009), Chuk (23.02.2009), Elmo (23.02.2009), Taurel. . . . (23.02.2009), Արշակ (23.02.2009), Մարկիզ (23.02.2009), Նորմարդ (23.02.2009), Տրիբուն (23.02.2009)

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Հա էդ դեպքը Թաիլանդում էր ու վերջնական արդյունքում եղավ իշխանափոխություն: Բայց գիտես խի եղավ? Որովհետև էդ շարժումը իրոք համազգային էր էնտեղ, ամբողջ ազգը դուրս էր եկել իշխանության դեմ: Ու էդտեղ իշխանությունը ակամա ջախջախվեց, այլ տարբերակ հնարավոր չէր: Հասկացեք մի բան, ամբոխների դեմ կամայական ուժ անզոր է, բացի բնությունից: Հասարակությունն է մարդկության պատմության թելադրողը: Եթե պայքարը իրոք համազգային լինի, ապա իշխանությունը չի կարող չտապալվել: Տենց բան չի կարող լինել: Իսկ եթե չի տապալվում, էդ նշանակում ա, որ հասարակությունը դեմ չի: Ամբողջ մասսան դեմ չի, ավելին, մասսայի մեծամասնությունը դեմ ա տապալմանը: Ու էդ դեպքում պայքարը դառնում ա հասարակական օրենքներին հակասող մի բան, որը չի կարող պսակվել հաջողությամբ:


Մի հարց էլի ի՞նչ, ես հարցնում համազգային ասելով, այն որ ազգի 100% կամ լավ 95%-ը կողմնակից ա էդ շարժմանը հա՞, ապա ասեմ Թայլանդում տենց չէր, կար ժողովրդի մի ստվար խումբ որը չէր արադարացնում ցուցարարներին, ու ավելին պատրաստ էր գրոհել օդանավակայանի վրա ու ցրել ցուցարարներին քանի որ նրանք խանգարում ինէ զբոսաշրջությանը որը այդ ստվար զանգվածի ապրուստի միջոցն էր, բայց պետությունը պետություն էր ու կանխեց բախումը, արյունահեղությունը, եթե պետությոան գլխին տականքներ են կանգնած ապա հավատա նրանք թքած ունեն իրենց դեմ ժողովրդի 50, 60, 80 թե 95%-է մեկ է նրանց համար, էտ տականքները զորք էլ կհանեն էդ շարժման դեմ ջրցան մեքենա էլ ամեն ինչ էլ …

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հանրահավաքով հարց չի լուծվում:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, հարցը միայն նոր նախագահական և խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները կլուծեն

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ճիշտն ասած ես իմ կարծիքը արդեն արտահայտել եմ քաղաքական պայքարի իմ նախընտրած ձևերի մասին: Երևի չես կարդացել, այլապես չէիր հարցնի: *Բայց ամեն դեպքում իմ կարծիքով հանրահավաքային պայքարը ժամանակակից դարում մի քիչ հնացած է:* Էս դարում ֆիզիկական ներկայությունը արդեն անհրաժեշտություն չի, որպեսզի մարդիկ իրար հետ խոսան ու մտքեր փոխանակեն: Վերջ ի վերջո ինտերնետ կա, ինֆորմացիայի բազմաթիվ այլ աղբյուրներ կան, որոնցից կարելի է շատ էֆեկտիվ օգտվել: Մի քիչ ուտոպիական ա հնչում, բայց նույն հանրահավաքը կարելի ա ինտերնետով կազմակերպել: Ես սրան իրատեսորեն եմ վերաբերում: Որ մտածես, կտեսնես սա ինչքան առավելություն ունի: Նախ մարդը կարիք չի ունենում գնալ հասնել ինչ-որ կոնկրետ վայր, ծախսերը շատ անգամ կրճատվում են, հետո մլիցաների ներկայություն պետք չի, դրանից պետության ծախսերն էլ են քչանում ու բյուջեում փող ա մնում, և վերջինը ինչ էլ ուզում ա լինի, ինչ էլ ուզում ա խոսեն զոհեր հաստատ չեն լինում: 
> 
> Քանի որ խոսեցինք էս մասին, կոնկրետ առաջարկ ունեմ ֆորումի ղեկավարությանը: Հնարավոր չի՞ արդյոք ֆորումում օնլայն հարցազրույց անցկացնել տարբեր մարդկանց հետ? Նման բան տեսել եմ մի այլ հայկական ֆորումում ու շատ ա դուրս եկել: Ասենք Տեր-Պետրոսյանին կանչենք հյուր, թեմա բացենք ու ակումբցի ժողովուրդը իր հարցերը ուղղի, իսկ նա օնլայն պատասխանի: Շատ հետաքրքիր բան ա: Կարելի ա պարբերաբար հրավիրել տարբեր քաղաքական գործիչների, քաղաքագետների ու ընդհանրապես հայտնի մարդկանց: Համոզված եմ շատերին կհետաքրքրի:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա ընտրական կեղծիքներին, ապա ես ասել եմ, որ դրա դեմ պայքարը անիմաստ ա, քանի որ դա եղել է Լևոնի վախտ, եղել է Ռոբերտի վախտ, լինում է Սերժի վախտ ու կլինի նաև էն դեպքում եթե իշխանությունը փոխվի: Հասարակությունը հասունացած չէ:


Ընգեր, երևում է վաղուց աշխարհի նորությունները չես ստուգել… հանրահավաքը բավականին էֆեկտիվ և տարածված ձև է և առայժմ անփոխարինելի… դրանից հենց այսօր ու այս պահին օգտվում են աշխարհի ամենազարգացած երկրները… իդեպ ասեմ այնպիսի երկրներ ինչպիսիք են Թուրքմենստան, Ուզբեկստան, Աֆղանստան ու էլի մի շարք դիկտատորիալ երկրներ հանրահավաքներից չեն օգտվում … Հանրահավաքը դա կազմավորված քաղաքացիական հասարակության հատկություն է

----------

Արշակ (23.02.2009), Մարկիզ (23.02.2009), Տրիբուն (23.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Էսօր էլի մի քանի հոգու էլ եմ հարցրել տեղյակ ե՞ն հանրահավաքի թե չէ: Տեղյակ չէին:
Մի շաբաթ բան ա մնացել, բա ո՞նց եք տեղեկացնելու մարդկանց:

----------

Լուսաբեր (23.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե գիտես ինչ, էդ էլ մի բան չի գնալ ու օրերով նստել օպերայի բակում: Պետք ա գիտակցել, որ վաղ թե ուշ իրանց համբերությունն էլ կսպառվի: Կամ պետք ա կոնկրետ քայլեր ձեռնարկել, կամ էլ ցրվել գնալ: Իսկ մի տարի առաջ ոչ առաջինը եղավ, ոչ էլ երկրորդը: Ու արդյունքը եղավ այն ինչ եղավ:


Այսինքն, կամ ընդդիմությունը պիտի սկսեր վայրագությունը, կամ էլ իշխանությունը՞… 3րդ  խաղաղ տարբերակ չկա՞…ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկանում… 

անց որ հասկանում եմ դու իշխանությունների կազմակերպած Մարտի 1-ը նորմալ երևու՞յթ ես համարում… սխալ չհասկանաս ես քեզ չեմ մեղադրում ուղղակի ուզում եմ ճշտել

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կոնկրետ պետք էր գնալ հեռուստատեսության առաջ հավաքվել ու եթեր պահանջել, եթե չտային ինձ թվում ա "ռոբերտո"-ի վիտրնաներից պինդ չէին հեռուստատեսության դռները: Եթերով կոչ կանեիք բոլոր տեղերում մարդիկ դուրս կգաին փողոց ու կպահանջեին հրաժարական ու արտահերթ ընտրություններ:


Elmo ջան, ջիգյարդ ուտեմ… գնայիր, պահանջեիր… ընգեր ոնց որ էն տելեվիզրով ֆուտբոլ նայողներից ըլնես, որ էն խեղճ ֆուտբոլիստներին բազկաթոռին նստած ինչ խորհուրդ ու քֆուր ասես չեն տալիս, բայց իրանք սկի լայաղ էլ չեն անում ստադիոն գնալ… 

չի դզում, ցավդ տանեմ

----------

Nareco (23.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Elmo ջան, ջիգյարդ ուտեմ… գնայիր, պահանջեիր… ընգեր ոնց որ էն տելեվիզրով ֆուտբոլ նայողներից ըլնես, որ էն խեղճ ֆուտբոլիստներին բազկաթոռին նստած ինչ խորհուրդ ու քֆուր ասես չեն տալիս, բայց իրանք սկի լայաղ էլ չեն անում ստադիոն գնալ… 
> 
> չի դզում, ցավդ տանեմ


Էն ժամանակ ես Էնքան դեմ էի էդ հանրահավաքներին, որ օպերայի մոտով չէի էլ ուզում անցների: Մասնակիցներին ել համարում էի չգիտակցված ազգը պառակտողներ: Նույնիսկ ոստիկանները որ ցրել էին առավոտյան /ես պատահական ընկա մեջները/ մտածում էի "վերջապես, ճիշտ են անում":
Հետո եմ շփվել մարդկանց հետ, լսել ինչ են ուզում ու ինչի են ուզում, նոր սկսել եմ լավ վերաբերվել ընդիմականներին: Ճիշտ ա ղեկավարներին առաջվա պես հավանություն չեմ տալիս:
Դրա համար էլ չեմ գնացել ու չեմ էլ ասել: Հալա որ նայես սկի էդ ամսաթվով ու 2 ամիս +/- սկի էս ֆոռումում գրառում չեմ արել: Հենց մենակ նշածս պատճառով:

----------


## Երվանդ

Նոր ենք զոմբիացրել իրան Mephistopheles ջան :Wink:  :LOL:

----------

Elmo (23.02.2009), Ձայնալար (23.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եղբայր, պետք ա գիտակցել, որ իշխանությունը բարի փերի չի: Եթե գնում ու հրապարակում նստում ես հենց նենց առանց որևէ նպատակային քայլ ձեռնարկելու, վաղ թե ուշ, լինի մի շաբաթից, թե մի ամսից, էդ իշխանությունը գալու ա ու քեզ էդ տարածքից վռնդի: Իսկ դա շատ դաժան ձևերով կարող ա արվի ու *կարևոր չի որ երկրում:*


Ընգեր ես քեզ չեմ մեղադրում որ դու այդպես ես մտածում, որովհետև երևի սրանից բացի ուրիշ իշխանություն չես տեսել ու չես պատկերացնում, բայց միա սա "կարևոր չի որ երկրում"… կարևոր է, պարզապես դու տարբերությունը չես տեսնում… դու պետությանը միշտ նայել ես որպես թշնամի, մարդկանց մի խումբ որոնք զանազան հնարքներով նստում են ժողովրդի գլխին որ թալանել ու լավ ապրեն, իսկ ժողովրդի խնդիրը, նրանց խաբելն է ու եթե կարողանաս ինչ որ ձևով դու էլ դա անես, ապա պետք է անես ու եթե չարեցիր "հարիֆ ես ապե, տուֆտա"… իսկ ում որ անում ես, "դրանց հասնըմ ա"… սա է մտածելակերպը, հակառակ դեպքում դու այսօր հարց չէիր տա թե ինչու են շաբաթներով հրապարակում նստել…

----------

Արշակ (23.02.2009), Հայկօ (23.02.2009), Նորմարդ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Եթե խոսելիք չունես, ապա դեմքիդ տուր լուրջ մարդու մտածկոտ արտահայտություն, ապա սկսիր խոսել այս տարվա կարտոֆիլի բերքից... դեմքիդ խելոք արտահայտությունը գուցե ոմանց ենթադրել տա, որ չես դատարկաբանում... Կարդացի վերջին էջերը, լացս եկավ: Էս ու՞ր ենք հասել: Էս ո՞վ ա իմ երկրի քաղաքացին: Ու ես պայքարում եմ նաև է՞ս տիպի համար... սարսափելի՜ ա...




> Ամեն դեպքում կարելի ա էդ պրակտիկան կիրառել: Լևոնը օրինակ էր ընդամենը: Կարելի ա տարբեր մարդկանց հետ հարցազրույց անցկացնել: Շատ էլ լավ հանրահավաք անելու ձև ա


Ասենք թե կանչեցինք... ասենք թե պատասխանեցին... էդպիսի բաներ անում ա ասենք Ա1+-ը, tert.am-ը, էլի տեղեր կային, չեմ հիշում, բայց ասենք թե արեցինք, հը բը հետո՞... հա, հասկացա, կարտոֆիլի բերքը որպեսզի առատ լինի, խիստ անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի հողդ մշակելիս չմոռանաս ջրել այն անհրաժեշտ պահին...




> Կոնկրետ պետք էր գնալ հեռուստատեսության առաջ հավաքվել ու եթեր պահանջել, եթե չտային ինձ թվում ա "ռոբերտո"-ի վիտրնաներից պինդ չէին հեռուստատեսության դռները: Եթերով կոչ կանեիք բոլոր տեղերում մարդիկ դուրս կգաին փողոց ու կպահանջեին հրաժարական ու արտահերթ ընտրություններ:





> Հենա դու էլ ես գիտակցում որ ուշ չի: Էդ դեպքում պետք ա հենց տենց քայլեր անել, ոչ թե մնալ էնտեղ ու սադրել, որ գան հարձակվեն Ձեզ վրա: 
> Բայց ամեն դեպքում իմ համեստ կարծիքով հիմա արդեն ուշ ա: Համենայն դեպս էն ժամանակ դա ավելի իրատեսական էր, քան հիմա:


Տղերք ջան, քանի որ 10 հոգով կարելի ա աշտարակ գրավել ու հարցեր, դու ու էլի շատերն էլ համարում եք որ էս իշխանությունն էլ պետք ա փոխվի, բայց ոչ Լևոնով, քանզի ինքը սարսափելի ա, առաջարկում եմ Վազգին, Արիացուն ու էլի մի քանիսին միանալ, դառնալ 10 հոգի, գնալ, գրավել հեռուստատեսությունը ու հեղափոխություն անել ու նաև մեր դեմ լինել, որտև մենք էդպես էլ չհասունացանք ու չհասկացանք, որ հակասահմանադրական ճանապարհով ա պետք գնալ... հա, ասում են, որ Մեղրիի հողը շատ բերրի ա կարտոֆիլի  համար, դրա համար որոշելիս, թե ինչ ես աճեցնում, պետք է դա էլ հաշվի առնել...




> Սահմանադրությունը մենակ մեր համար չի: Մենք հարգում ենք, իսկ հենց սահմանադրական դատարանում երևի մի քանի տպագիր օրինակ զուգարանում ա կախած:
> Մեկ ա իրանք ցանկացած դեպքում ուժ են կիրառելու ու արյունահեղություն սարքեն: Ինչ անտեղի սարքեն ինչ տեղին նույնը չի: Նորոն լավ ա նշել Թայվանի դեպքը, ընդեղ մարդիկ օդանավակայան էին գրավել: Ստեղ էլ ա պետք գոնե մի բան գրավել, ու էդ գրավելուց գոնե ծեծ ուտել, ոչ թե անտեղի տեղը:


Վազգ ջան, ասածիդ մեջ մի հատ մեծ բաց կա:
Եթե մենք էսօր դեռ կանք, եթե մենք կարողանում ենք պայքարել մեր նստած ավագ ընկերների ազատության համար, եթե մենք կարողանում ենք մեր ձայնը բարձրացնել, մեր թերթերը տպել, աշխարհում բողոք անել, եթե մեզ ստիպված թողնում են գրասենյակներ ունենալ՝ կազմակերպչական հարցերի համար և այլն, դա մենակ նրա համար, որ մենք հակասահմանադրական բան չենք արել: Հակառակ դեպքում հերիք չի 10 անգամ շատ կկոտորեին, դեռ իրենք «ճիշտ կլինեին» ու էս շարժումը ստիպված մարած կլիներ, որտև, հեչ-որ չէ, ոչ մի տեղ չէիր կարողանա ասել Հռոմեոս Պավլիկյանը անմեղ է, նրան նստացրել են քաղաքական հայացքների համար, որտև քեզ կասեին. «հոպ, ապերո, Հռոմեոսը զինված հարձակում ա գործել էսինչ կառույցի վրա...» և այլն: Որտև անունը կդրվեր, որ ՀԱԿ-ը տեռորիստական կառույց ա ու կհիմնավորվեր ու չէր թույլատրվի գործել և այլն: Էնպես որ հազար կշռեք էլի, ինչ անենք, որ կարտոֆիլը շատ համով բան ա:

----------

Երվանդ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Չուկ ջան ես բարդ-բարդ բաներ չեմ ուզում մտածել: Կամ դուք պիտի իրանց գզզեք, կամ իրանք ձեզ: Սահմանադրություն, օրենք մորենք չկա չես ջոգե՞լ: Իրանց կարելի ա ինչ մտքներով անցնի անել, ձեզ չէ՞: Բա խի՞ իրանց տերորիստական կառավարություն չեն համարում: Եվրոպան էլ ա ասում «արդեն նորմալ ա»: Եթե կտրուկ միջոցների չդիմեք հաստատ շարժումը կմարի, որովհետև ոչ ձեր բարձրացրած ձայնից են ազդվում, ոչ էլ բաժանած թռուցիկներից են վախենում: Չեմ ասում գնաք մարդ սպանենք, բայց կարելի ա կոշտ միջոցների դիմել, փաստի առաջ կանգնացնել: Էլի են չարչարված օդանավակայանի դեպքը օրինակ բերեմ:

----------

Ahik (23.02.2009), Լեո (23.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Եթե խոսելիք չունես, ապա դեմքիդ տուր լուրջ մարդու մտածկոտ արտահայտություն, ապա սկսիր խոսել այս տարվա կարտոֆիլի բերքից... դեմքիդ խելոք արտահայտությունը գուցե ոմանց ենթադրել տա, որ չես դատարկաբանում... Կարդացի վերջին էջերը, լացս եկավ: Էս ու՞ր ենք հասել: Էս ո՞վ ա իմ երկրի քաղաքացին: Ու ես պայքարում եմ նաև է՞ս տիպի համար... սարսափելի՜ ա...
> 
> 
> Ասենք թե կանչեցինք... ասենք թե պատասխանեցին... էդպիսի բաներ անում ա ասենք Ա1+-ը, tert.am-ը, էլի տեղեր կային, չեմ հիշում, բայց ասենք թե արեցինք, հը բը հետո՞... հա, հասկացա, կարտոֆիլի բերքը որպեսզի առատ լինի, խիստ անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի հողդ մշակելիս չմոռանաս ջրել այն անհրաժեշտ պահին...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Տղերք ջան, քանի որ 10 հոգով կարելի ա աշտարակ գրավել ու հարցեր, դու ու էլի շատերն էլ համարում եք որ էս իշխանությունն էլ պետք ա փոխվի, բայց ոչ Լևոնով, քանզի ինքը սարսափելի ա, առաջարկում եմ Վազգին, Արիացուն ու էլի մի քանիսին միանալ, դառնալ 10 հոգի, գնալ, գրավել հեռուստատեսությունը ու հեղափոխություն անել ու նաև մեր դեմ լինել, որտև մենք էդպես էլ չհասունացանք ու չհասկացանք, որ հակասահմանադրական ճանապարհով ա պետք գնալ... հա, ասում են, որ Մեղրիի հողը շատ բերրի ա կարտոֆիլի  համար, դրա համար որոշելիս, թե ինչ ես աճեցնում, պետք է դա էլ հաշվի առնել...
> ...


Կարտոֆիլի ու քաղաքականության համեմատումը դուրս շատ եկավ: Կարելի էր նաև որոշ քաղաքական գործիչների համեմատել կարտոֆիլի և «խիյարի» հետ:

----------

Elmo (23.02.2009), Morpheus_NS (23.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (23.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան ես բարդ-բարդ բաներ *չեմ ուզում մտածել*: Կամ դուք պիտի իրանց գզզեք, կամ իրանք ձեզ: Սահմանադրություն, օրենք մորենք չկա չես ջոգե՞լ: Իրանց կարելի ա ինչ մտքներով անցնի անել, ձեզ չէ՞: Բա խի՞ իրանց տերորիստական կառավարություն չեն համարում: Եվրոպան էլ ա ասում «արդեն նորմալ ա»: Եթե կտրուկ միջոցների չդիմեք հաստատ շարժումը կմարի, որովհետև ոչ ձեր բարձրացրած ձայնից են ազդվում, ոչ էլ բաժանած թռուցիկներից են վախենում: Չեմ ասում գնաք մարդ սպանենք, բայց կարելի ա կոշտ միջոցների դիմել, փաստի առաջ կանգնացնել: Էլի են չարչարված օդանավակայանի դեպքը օրինակ բերեմ:


Ես համաձայն եմ ընդգծածս հատվածի հետ:
Վազգ, ամբողջ գրառմանդ պատասխանը տրվել ա նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ, ավելի լավ ա մտածի:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարտոֆիլի ու քաղաքականության համեմատումը դուրս շատ եկավ: Կարելի էր նաև որոշ քաղաքական գործիչների համեմատել կարտոֆիլի և «խիյարի» հետ:


Դե գիտես Լեո ջան, գուցե նաև այս քննարկմանը մասնակցողներից ոմանց ա կարելի, մենակ թե դա կոռեկտ չի  :Wink:

----------

Ahik (23.02.2009), murmushka (24.02.2009), Երվանդ (23.02.2009), Լեո (23.02.2009), Նորմարդ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ես համաձայն եմ ընդգծածս հատվածի հետ:
> Վազգ, ամբողջ գրառմանդ պատասխանը տրվել ա նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ, ավելի լավ ա մտածի:


Մտածեմ, արաջարկեմ, հետո մեկ ա դու քո մտածածը ճիշտ համարես չէ՞:  :LOL: 
Արտ մեկ ա մոտակա մի 40 տարին հաստատ ապրելու եմ: Հիմա չեմ վիճում, բայց հետո միասին ենք արդյուքները նայելու: Միասին էլ հետևություն ենք անելու, թե ում մտածածն էր ճիշտ: Նայի հետդ գռազ չգամ:

----------

Լուսաբեր (23.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Մտածեմ, արաջարկեմ, հետո մեկ ա դու քո մտածածը ճիշտ համարես չէ՞: 
> Արտ մեկ ա միտակա մի 40 տարին հաստատ ապրելու եմ: Հիմա չեմ վիճում, բայց հետո միասին ենք արդյուքները նայելու: Միասին էլ հետևություն ենք անելու ում մտածածն էր ճիշտ: Նայի հետդ գռազ չգամ:


Վազգ ջան, ես քեզ հստակ ասում եմ հետևյալը. եթե մենք բռնած լինեինք անօրինական ճանապարհը, ապա մեզ կոպիտ ասած վերացրել էին: Դու ասում ես, հապա ինչպե՞ս է, որ իշխանությունը անօրինականություն է գործում, ու չի վերացվել ու ես զարմանում եմ անգամ էս հարցի առկայությունից: Պատասխանն էնքան ակնհայտ ա, ինչքան որ սմայլիկի եզրագծի կորության քյառթքյառթությունը. նրանց ձեռքին է բոլոր ուժային, վարչական և այլ լծակները: Բայց էլի ամեն ինչ միանշանակ չի, որտև հենց միայն էն, որ հարկադրված են եղել հարյուրից ավելի քաղբանտարկյալներից թողնել մոտ վաթսունին ու դեռ էլի շատերին բաց կթողնեն, որ ճիշտ ա մերժել են հանրահավաքը, բայց ստիպված են հլու-հնազանդ հանդուրժել մեր հանրահավաքը  և այլ բազմաթիվ գործոններ, խոսում ա նրա մասին, որ նրանց անօրինականությունը կարողացել ենք ու կարողանում ենք օգտագործել նաև մեր օգտին: Ինչ վերաբերվում է կտրուկ միջոցներին, ապա տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ տարբեր է այդ կտրուկության գիտակցումը: Օրինակ ես համարում եմ, որ մեր նոր հանրահավաքային ալիքի սկսումը հենց կտրուկ ու անհրաժեշտ միջոց է, այլ հարց, որ գտնում եմ, որ ճիշտ է ամենն անել օրենքի շրջանակներում: Այո՛, բացառված չի, որ հետագայում էլ ավելի կտրուկ քայլերի գնալ հարկադրված լինենք ու գնանք, բայց առանց բոբիկանալ ջուրը չեն մտնում ու ամեն ինչ անում են անհրաժեշտությունից ելնելով, լավ հաշվարկելու դեպքում, հակառակ դեպքում լինում ես կամիկաձե ու ինքդ քեզ դատապարտում ինքնակործանման:

----------


## Chuk

Տո սաղ հեչ, Վազգ, դու մենակ մի բան պատկերացրու, թե հենց թեկուզ էս թեմայում էս շարժումը քննադատողները ու մեզ հայհոյողները ոնց էին փրփուրը բերաններին լուտանքներ թափելու մեր գլխին, եթե մենք իսկապես անօրինական բան արած լինեինք  :LOL: 
Վախեմ, որ էդ դեպքում դու էլի քո 40 և ավել տարիներն ապրեիր, իսկ ես դրանցից էնքան նեռվայնանայի, որ ինֆարկտից տեղում մեռնեի, էնպես որ խնդրում եմ իմ կյանքի հաշվին առաջարկություններ չանել  :Jpit:

----------


## Elmo

> Տո սաղ հեչ, Վազգ, դու մենակ մի բան պատկերացրու, թե հենց թեկուզ էս թեմայում էս շարժումը քննադատողները ու մեզ հայհոյողները ոնց էին փրփուրը բերաններին լուտանքներ թափելու մեր գլխին, եթե մենք իսկապես անօրինական բան արած լինեինք 
> Վախեմ, որ էդ դեպքում դու էլի քո 40 և ավել տարիներն ապրեիր, իսկ ես դրանցից էնքան նեռվայնանայի, որ ինֆարկտից տեղում մեռնեի, էնպես որ խնդրում եմ իմ կյանքի հաշվին առաջարկություններ չանել


Հա էդ էլ կա  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Նայի հետդ գռազ չգամ:


Լավ հիշեցրիր :Smile:  Ես ու ընկերս անցած ընտրություններից հետո գրազ ենք եկել: Եթե գալիք 10 (այժմ արդեն 9) տարիների ընթացքում ՍՍ-ն «գահընկեց» արվի, ես եմ նրան գառի պատիվ տալու, իսկ եթե չարվի, նա ինձ: 
Փաստորեն ես պիտի ևս 9 տարի սպասեմ, որ գառի խաշլամա ուտեմ :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ հիշեցրիր Ես ու ընկերս անցած ընտրություններից հետո գրազ ենք եկել: Եթե գալիք 10 (այժմ արդեն 9) տարիների ընթացքում ՍՍ-ին «գահընկեց» արվի, ես եմ նրան գառի պատիվ տալու, իսկ եթե չարվի, նա ինձ: 
> Փաստորեն ես պիտի ևս 9 տարի սպասեմ, որ գառի խաշլամա ուտեմ


Անպայման կարտոֆիլով կսարքեք խաշլաման Լեո ջան, ախր էդ գրազի նյութն էս թեմայի հետ էնքան էր առընչվու՜մ... հա, ես խորհուրդ կտամ, որ Մարտունու կորտոլ վերցնենք  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Լավ հիշեցրիր Ես ու ընկերս անցած ընտրություններից հետո գրազ ենք եկել: Եթե գալիք 10 (այժմ արդեն 9) տարիների ընթացքում ՍՍ-ին «գահընկեց» արվի, ես եմ նրան գառի պատիվ տալու, իսկ եթե չարվի, նա ինձ: 
> Փաստորեն ես պիտի ևս 9 տարի սպասեմ, որ գառի խաշլամա ուտեմ


Ապեր արի դու կրվի ես էդ գառը առնեմ էլի:
Ես էլ Բաղդասարի վրով էի ընկերոջս հետ գռազ գալու, բայց չեկավ: Ասում էի բորենի ա, ասում էր, չէ: Պարզվեց բորենի ա:

----------


## Լեո

> Վազգ ջան, ես քեզ հստակ ասում եմ հետևյալը. *եթե մենք բռնած լինեինք անօրինական ճանապարհը, ապա մեզ կոպիտ ասած վերացրել էին:* Դու ասում ես, հապա ինչպե՞ս է, որ իշխանությունը անօրինականություն է գործում, ու չի վերացվել ու ես զարմանում եմ անգամ էս հարցի առկայությունից: Պատասխանն էնքան ակնհայտ ա, ինչքան որ սմայլիկի եզրագծի կորության քյառթքյառթությունը. նրանց ձեռքին է բոլոր ուժային, վարչական և այլ լծակները: Բայց էլի ամեն ինչ միանշանակ չի, որտև հենց միայն էն, որ հարկադրված են եղել հարյուրից ավելի քաղբանտարկյալներից թողնել մոտ վաթսունին ու դեռ էլի շատերին բաց կթողնեն, որ ճիշտ ա մերժել են հանրահավաքը, բայց ստիպված են հլու-հնազանդ հանդուրժել մեր հանրահավաքը  և այլ բազմաթիվ գործոններ, խոսում ա նրա մասին, որ նրանց անօրինականությունը կարողացել ենք ու կարողանում ենք օգտագործել նաև մեր օգտին: Ինչ վերաբերվում է կտրուկ միջոցներին, ապա տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ տարբեր է այդ կտրուկության գիտակցումը: Օրինակ ես համարում եմ, որ մեր նոր հանրահավաքային ալիքի սկսումը հենց կտրուկ ու անհրաժեշտ միջոց է, այլ հարց, որ գտնում եմ, որ ճիշտ է ամենն անել օրենքի շրջանակներում: Այո՛, բացառված չի, որ հետագայում էլ ավելի կտրուկ քայլերի գնալ հարկադրված լինենք ու գնանք, բայց առանց բոբիկանալ ջուրը չեն մտնում ու ամեն ինչ անում են անհրաժեշտությունից ելնելով, լավ հաշվարկելու դեպքում, հակառակ դեպքում լինում ես կամիկաձե ու ինքդ քեզ դատապարտում ինքնակործանման:


Վախենու՞մ եք :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Ապեր արի դու կրվի ես էդ գառը առնեմ էլի:


Ես էլ կուզեմ պարտվեմ, բայց դժվար :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

> Վախենու՞մ եք


Վախենալ տերմինը, Լեո ջան, մեր համար չէ, էդ նրանց համար է, ովքեր տունը սսկված նստել են իրենց թախտերին ու վախում են դուրս գան իշխանության ապօրինությունների դեմ, հանդուրժում են կեղծված ընտրությունները, սպանդը, հարկային տեռորը, ազատությունների սահմանափակումը և այլնը... այլ կերպ ասած էդ կատեգորիան ձեր համար է:

Մեր համար է ոչ արկածախնդրությունը, սառը հաշվարկները, չափավոր զգուշավորությունը և այլն:

Էնպես որ մի խառնեք մեզ ձեր վայրի արջի ցեղերին  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Վախենալ տերմինը, Լեո ջան, մեր համար չէ, էդ նրանց համար է, ովքեր տունը սսկված նստել են իրենց թախտերին ու վախում են դուրս գան իշխանության ապօրինությունների դեմ, հանդուրժում են կեղծված ընտրությունները, սպանդը, հարկային տեռորը, ազատությունների սահմանափակումը և այլնը... *այլ կերպ ասած էդ կատեգորիան ձեր համար է:*
> Մեր համար է ոչ արկածախնդրությունը, սառը հաշվարկները, չափավոր զգուշավորությունը և այլն:
> 
> Էնպես որ մի խառնեք մեզ ձեր վայրի արջի ցեղերին


Չու՛կ ջան, «լավ» տրամաբանություն ա. *«Նա, ով ինձ հետ չէ, վախկոտ է»:* Քո տրամաբանությամբ եթե շարժվենք, ես էլ ասեմ. *«Ով էլ ինձ հետ չէ, *** է»*

----------


## Chuk

> Չու՛կ ջան, «լավ» տրամաբանություն ա. *«Նա, ով ինձ հետ չէ, վախկոտ է»:* Քո տրամաբանությամբ եթե շարժվենք, ես էլ ասեմ. *«Ով էլ ինձ հետ չէ, *** է»*


Ոչ, տրամաբանությունս էդպիսին չէր: Ես երբևէ չեմ ասել ու չեմ ասի, որ ով իմ հետ չի, վախկոտ ա, էնպես որ կխնդրեի սար ու ձոր չընկնել  :Smile: 
Ես խոսում եմ ահա այս տիպի մասին.



> Իսկ ո՞վ ինձ երաշխիք կտա, որ ինձ չեն սպանի, եթե ես էլ միանամ հանրահավաքին


Իսկ եթե գնահատականներիս մեջ շատ կտրուկ եմ, ապա ներողություն եմ խնդրում ու հիշեցնում, որ քանի դեռ այս միտքն էր հնչել, ես նման բան չէի ասել, ես ասեցի, երբ անհիմն կերպով շարժման մասնակիցը մեղադրվեց վախկոտության մեջ՝ հավասարակշռված ու ոչ արկածախնդիր լինելու համար: Շարժման մասնակիցը բազմիցս է ապացուցել իր քաջությունն ու համարձակությունը, իր վճռականությունը: Այժմ ապացուցելու խնդիր դուք ունեք  :Wink:

----------


## Եկվոր

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ես դեռ ոչ մի անգամ չեմ գնացել հանրահավաքի, չնայած բավականին տարիքով մարդ եմ: Պարզապես դեռևս չեմ հանդիպել մեկին, ով կարողանա ինձ համոզել, որ գնալը չգնալուց լավ է: Եվ քանի որ չգնալը գնալուց հեշտ է՝ չեմ գնացել: Այս անգամ որոշել եմ գնալ: Աստծուց խնդրում եմ՝ այնպես լինի, որ ափսոսամ, որ այսքան ժամանակ չեմ գնացել…
 :Dntknw:

----------

Chuk (23.02.2009), Kuk (23.02.2009), murmushka (24.02.2009), Norton (23.02.2009), Taurel. . . . (24.02.2009), Աթեիստ (23.02.2009), Երվանդ (23.02.2009), Հայկօ (23.02.2009), Մարկիզ (23.02.2009), Վարպետ (26.02.2009), Տրիբուն (24.02.2009)

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ես դեռ ոչ մի անգամ չեմ գնացել հանրահավաքի, չնայած բավականին տարիքով մարդ եմ: Պարզապես դեռևս չեմ հանդիպել մեկին, ով կարողանա ինձ համոզել, որ գնալը չգնալուց լավ է: Եվ քանի որ չգնալը գնալուց հեշտ է՝ չեմ գնացել: Այս անգամ որոշել եմ գնալ: Աստծուց խնդրում եմ՝ այնպես լինի, որ ափսոսամ, որ այսքան ժամանակ չեմ գնացել…


Եկվոր ջան, հենց հիմիկվանից կարամ ասեմ հանրահավաքի ժամանակ գերբնակն ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինելու. Հիսուսը երկնքից չի իջնելու, ոչ էլ մանանա է թափվելու երկնքից, դու ինքդ պիտի զգաս իմաստը գնալու եթե իմաստ չես գտնում այնտեղ դժվար թե գտնես, ասեմ իմ համար որն է իմաստը հանրահավաքներին գնալու, ինձ համար դա այն քիչ օրինական ձևերից է որով ես իմ բողոքն եմ հայտնում իշխանությանը նրա իմ կարծիքով գործած սխալների և նույնիսկ հանցանքների համար…
Վերջ ես ոչ գնում եմ իշխանությոնը բռնազավթելու ոչ էլ ինչ որ հրաշքի ակնկալիքով եմ գնում, գնում եմ որովհետև եթե չգնամ ապա միգուցե հուսահատությունից ու անգործությունից պայթեմ…
Կներես եթե հիասթափեցրեցի, ամեն դեպքում գնա միգուցե և գտնես իմաստ …

----------

Chuk (23.02.2009), murmushka (24.02.2009), Nareco (23.02.2009), Norton (23.02.2009), Աթեիստ (23.02.2009), Եկվոր (18.10.2010), Երվանդ (23.02.2009), Տրիբուն (24.02.2009)

----------


## Եկվոր

> Եկվոր ջան, հենց հիմիկվանից կարամ ասեմ հանրահավաքի ժամանակ գերբնակն ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինելու. Հիսուսը երկնքից չի իջնելու, ոչ էլ մանանա է թափվելու երկնքից, դու ինքդ պիտի զգաս իմաստը գնալու եթե իմաստ չես գտնում այնտեղ դժվար թե գտնես, ասեմ իմ համար որն է իմաստը հանրահավաքներին գնալու, ինձ համար դա այն քիչ օրինական ձևերից է որով ես իմ բողոքն եմ հայտնում իշխանությանը նրա իմ կարծիքով գործած սխալների և նույնիսկ հանցանքների համար…
> Վերջ ես ոչ գնում եմ իշխանությոնը բռնազավթելու ոչ էլ ինչ որ հրաշքի ակնկալիքով եմ գնում, գնում եմ որովհետև եթե չգնամ ապա միգուցե հուսահատությունից ու անգործությունից պայթեմ…
> Կներես եթե հիասթափեցրեցի, ամեն դեպքում գնա միգուցե և գտնես իմաստ …


Չգիտեմ սրան ճակատագրի հեգնանք ասե՞մ թե նախանշան… Ես իմ առաջին գրառումն ակումբում ուզում էի սկսել «Ժողովուրդ ջան, ես    ն ո ր     մ ա ր դ    եմ և
դեռ ոչ մի անգամ չեմ գնացել հանրահավաքի…» խոսքերով, հետո ջնջեցի 
 ն ո ր     մ ա ր դ բառերը և ինձ պատասխանեց Նորմարդը :Smile:

----------

Taurel. . . . (24.02.2009), Մարկիզ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Չգիտեմ սրան ճակատագրի հեգնանք ասե՞մ թե նախանշան… Ես իմ առաջին գրառումն ակումբում ուզում էի սկսել «Ժողովուրդ ջան, ես    ն ո ր     մ ա ր դ    եմ և
> դեռ ոչ մի անգամ չեմ գնացել հանրահավաքի…» խոսքերով, հետո ջնջեցի 
>  ն ո ր     մ ա ր դ բառերը և ինձ պատասխանեց Նորմարդը


Չէ Նորմարդը ես եմ ու արդեն ասեցի թե ինչ կա ու ինչ չկա հանրահավաքներում  :Smile:

----------

Մարկիզ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ից հետո իրավիճակի փոփոխություն Վարդուհի Վարդերեսյանն ընդհանրապես չի նկատում. ՚Քանի հոգի բանտերում կային, այդքան էլ համարյա թե դեռ մնում են, 10 հոգու սպանությունը բացահայտված չէ. զգալի որեւէ բան չեղավ այս մեկ տարվա մեջ, որ ես հույս ունենամ, թե հետագայում էլ չի լինի նման բան: Չգիտեմ, բայց դեպի լավը գնալու որեւէ գրավական չունեմ: Թող գոնե երեքի սպանությունները`չերյոմուխայով, բացահայտեին, մենք էլ հանգստանայինք, ասեինք, ուրեմն բացահայտման կամք կա, թեկուզ դանդաղ, բայց բացահայտում ենՙ: Տիկին Վարդուհին, այնուամենայնիվ, ուզում է հավատալ, որ մարտի 1-ը մեր երկրում չի կրկնվի.՚Աստված մի արասցե: Բայց ես չեմ կարծում, թե այդպիսի բռնություններ լինեն, որովհետեւ ժողովուրդն էլ համբերություն ունի, կարծում եմ, որ այս անգամ ամեն ինչ խաղաղ կանցնիՙ:


Իսկապես մտավորական, ժողովրդկան արտիստ, հրաշալի մարդ Վարդուհի Վարդերեսյանի հետ զրույցի մասին ամբողջությամբ կարդացեք այստեղ:

----------

Taurel. . . . (24.02.2009), Աթեիստ (23.02.2009), Քամի (23.02.2009)

----------


## Քամի

Սա  էլ Տիգրան Պասկեւիչյանի հոդվածը
http://www.tert.am/blog/?p=515

----------


## Zangezur

> Վախենու՞մ եք


Էտ դու չէիր ասում, որ քեզ կարողա սպանեն, եթե մասնակցես հանրահավաքներին, նենց որ վախից մի խոսա :Shok:

----------


## TE_r_EV

Փորցենք նախնական գնահատում կատարել. ի՞նչ դրական փոփոխություններ կունենանք մարտի 2-ին:

----------


## Chuk

> Փորցենք նախնական գնահատում կատարել. ի՞նչ դրական փոփոխություններ կունենանք մարտի 2-ին:


Գուշակություններով զբաղվելն ապաշնորհ գործ է: Ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի մարտի 1-ին: Պարզ է մի բան, մարտի 1-ին հրաշքներ չեն լինելու: Պարզ է այլ բան, հետագա փոփոխությունների համար մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքն անհրաժեշտ է:

----------


## TE_r_EV

> Գուշակություններով զբաղվելն ապաշնորհ գործ է: Ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի մարտի 1-ին: Պարզ է մի բան, մարտի 1-ին հրաշքներ չեն լինելու: Պարզ է այլ բան, հետագա փոփոխությունների համար մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքն անհրաժեշտ է:


Բոլորս պետք է որ արդեն հասկացած լինենք, որ հաջողության պետք է հասնել քայլ առ քայլ ու իմ գրածը դրան չէր վերաբերում, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, ինչի կարող ենք հասնել կոնկրետ մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքից հետո

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բոլորս պետք է որ արդեն հասկացած լինենք, որ հաջողության պետք է հասնել քայլ առ քայլ ու իմ գրածը դրան չէր վերաբերում, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, ինչի կարող ենք հասնել կոնկրետ մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքից հետո


Այսօր վարչախումբը ր նաև սովորական քաղաքացիներ մտածում են որ շարժումը մարել և սպառել է իրեն, Մարտի 1-ին կարելի է ապացուցել հակառակը :Wink: , էս ուղղակի 1 օրինակ :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Բոլորս պետք է որ արդեն հասկացած լինենք, որ հաջողության պետք է հասնել քայլ առ քայլ ու իմ գրածը դրան չէր վերաբերում, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, ինչի կարող ենք հասնել կոնկրետ մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքից հետո


Դա կախված է շատ հանգամանքներից, օրինակ մասնակիցների թվից, ներկայացված ծրագրերից, ընտրված ռազմավարությունից (որը կարող է հենց էդ օրը վերջնական որոշվի, կամ նախորդ օրը), հետևաբար հիմա ապագայի ծրագրեր կառուցել էնքան էլ ճիշտ չեմ համարում: Ինչու՞: Օրինակ որովհետև հիմա կարող է որոշակի սպասելիքներով որոշակի բաների տրամադրվենք, իսկ հետո հիասթափվենք, եթե հենց այդպես չլինի:

----------

Taurel. . . . (24.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (23.02.2009)

----------


## TE_r_EV

> հիմա կարող է որոշակի սպասելիքներով որոշակի բաների տրամադրվենք, իսկ հետո հիասթափվենք, եթե հենց այդպես չլինի:


Ճիշտ էս  :Ok: , համաձայն եմ

----------


## Երվանդ

Մարտի մեկի զոհերի հիշատակը հարգելու իմ կարծիքով պետք է գա յուրաքանչյուր ՀՀ քաղաքացի, անկախ նրանից ինչ քաղաքական ուժեր են կազմակերպում հանրահավաքը , և անկախ իր կուսակցական պատկանելիությունից, կամ քաղաքական կոմնորոշումից:

----------


## Faradei

Իրոք որ պետք է յուրահատուկ ձևով հարգվի զոհերի հիշատակը,բայց եվ պետք չի նորից ժողովրդին քաշել նոր սպանդի...

----------


## TE_r_EV

Ամեն դեպքում իմ կարծիքով որոշ «քաղաքացիներ» ոչ մի դեպքում չեն գա հանրահավաքի կոնկրետ այն պատճառով, որ հանրահավաքը կազմակերպում է ՀԱԿ-ը :Angry2:

----------


## Chuk

> Իրոք որ պետք է յուրահատուկ ձևով հարգվի զոհերի հիշատակը,բայց եվ պետք չի նորից ժողովրդին քաշել նոր սպանդի...


Ոչ մեկը ժողովրդին չի քաշում սպանդի ու այս տողերը հասարակ զրպարտություն են:



> Ամեն դեպքում իմ կարծիքով որոշ «քաղաքացիներ» ոչ մի դեպքում չեն գա հանրահավաքի կոնկրետ այն պատճառով, որ հանրահավաքը կազմակերպում է ՀԱԿ-ը


Դա նրանց խնդիրը... կամ ավելի ճիշտ դժբախտությունն է, ոչինչ, թող չգան  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իրոք որ պետք է յուրահատուկ ձևով հարգվի զոհերի հիշատակը,բայց եվ պետք չի նորից ժողովրդին քաշել նոր սպանդի...


*Faradei* ջան, քո ասելով ստացվում է, որ սպանդի համար ավելի շատ մեղավոր են «ժողովրդին սպանդի քաշողները», քան թե հենց իրենք՝ սպանողները: Այսինքն՝ արդեն համակերպված ենք, որ գնալու դեպքում էսպես թե էնպես սպանվելու ենք, դա ոչի՜նչ, դա նորմալ ա, բա ո՞նց, բա էդպես էլ պիտի լիներ: Ուրեմն սպանության դեմ չի կարելի ելնել, որովհետև քեզ կարող են սպանե՞լ, հա՞: Ինչ-որ փակ, կախարդված շրջան ա ստացվում:

Զոհերի հիշատակը հիմա հարգելու ամենաճիշտ ու «յուրահատուկ» ձևը ինչքան հրանավոր է շատ մարդկանցով փողոց դուրս գալն ու բարձրաձայն մեր բողոքն արտահայտելն է: Ու ցույց տալը, որ այն բանից, ինչից իրենք անցած տարի չէին վախենում, մենք հիմա էլ չենք վախենում: Ու ընդհանրապես՝ վախենալ չի կարելի: Որովհետև վախեցած մարդը լուռ մարդն ա ու հլու-հնազանդ մարդը. ով տեր՝ ինքը ծառա: Էսօր վախենում ես, վաղը լռում ես, վաղը չէ մյուս օրը քեզ ստրկացնում են:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ամեն դեպքում իմ կարծիքով որոշ «քաղաքացիներ» ոչ մի դեպքում չեն գա հանրահավաքի կոնկրետ այն պատճառով, որ հանրահավաքը կազմակերպում է ՀԱԿ-ը


Որ ՀՀԿ-ն կազմակերպեր, կգնայի՞ր: :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Փորցենք նախնական գնահատում կատարել. ի՞նչ դրական փոփոխություններ կունենանք մարտի 2-ին:


ոչ մի""""էական բան, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ *չ*պետք է գնալ հանրահավաքի… :Smile:

----------


## TE_r_EV

> Որ ՀՀԿ-ն կազմակերպեր, կգնայի՞ր:


Ոչ մի դեպքում................................ ես ետ դեպքում կգնաըի ուղղակի Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ոչ մի դեպքում................................ ես ետ դեպքում կգնաըի ուղղակի Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ


էհ, գնա՜:

----------


## TE_r_EV

դու կգայիր բա

----------


## Մարկիզ

> դու կգայիր բա


Ու՞ր… :Shok:

----------


## TE_r_EV

ՀՀԿ-ի կազմակերպած հանրահավաքին մարտի 1-ի համար

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ՀՀԿ-ի կազմակերպած հանրահավաքին մարտի 1-ի համար


Որ ինչ՞: Կա՞ տենց բան… :Think:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Որ ինչ՞: Կա՞ տենց բան…


Հա Սերժի օբյեկնտերից մեկում հավաքվում են խմեն են բանի առթիվ որ իրանք իրենց վերջի սկիզբը դրեցին մեկ տարի առաջ

----------


## TE_r_EV

Չկա, ու լավ ա որ չկա, բայց եթե լիներ, կգնայիր

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չկա, ու լավ ա որ չկա, բայց եթե լիներ, կգնայիր


Բայց եթե չկա, էլ ինչու՞ ես հարցնում՝ կգնայի՞, թե ո՞չ… :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Խնդրեմ, արտահայտվիր, եթե կարծում ես դրա կարիքը կա, պարզապես նյութ ասա, թե չէ «հանրահավաքով հարցեր չեն լուծվում» տիպի արտահայտությունը ինձ ոչինչ չասեց, թերև կարելի էր ավելացնել՝ «և ասաց Աստված…»։ Խոստանում եմ այլևս չարձագանքել, եթե նույն կերպ շարունակես։


Եթե ոչինչ չասեց, ուրեմն լռեիր, այլ ոչ թե անկապ արտահայտություններ քեզ թույլ տայիր:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Մի հատ հարց էլի շարժման մասնակիցներին: Անկեղծ եմ ասում, հարցս ետին միտք չունի ու սարկազմ չի պարունակում:
Ոնց եք պատկերացնում ձեր պայքարի ավարտ. ասենք Սերշը հրաժարակա՞ն է տալու, հեղափոխությու՞ն է լինելու, թե՞ ոնց:
Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ: :Smile:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Մի հատ հարց էլի շարժման մասնակիցներին: Անկեղծ եմ ասում, հարցս ետին միտք չունի ու սարկազմ չի պարունակում:
> Ոնց եք պատկերացնում ձեր պայքարի ավարտ. ասենք Սերշը հրաժարակա՞ն է տալու, հեղափոխությու՞ն է լինելու, թե՞ ոնց:
> Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:


http://www.nikolpashinyan.com/?p=624#more-624

Կարծում եմ, հարցիդ պատասխանը կգտնես այստեղ

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եթե ոչինչ չասեց, ուրեմն լռեիր, այլ ոչ թե անկապ արտահայտություններ քեզ թույլ տայիր:


Մորֆ, անկապ արտահայտությունը «հանրահավաքով հարցեր չեն լուծվում» նախադասությունն է, հատկապես՝ եթե այն գրվում է առանց որևէ հիմնավորման: Ես եմ, բացում եմ այս էջը ու կարդում եմ նման նախադասություն: Ես քաղաքացի եմ, ում այս իշխանությունը հալածել է, հալածում է, իմ ընտանիքի անդամին բանտարկել են, շինծու դատում են, իմ հարազատին ծեծել են: Իմ սպասելիքներն այս հանրահավաքից մեծ են, շա՜տ մեծ, այնքան մեծ, որ մի կամ մի քանի հոգի ևս կհասկանան, թե ի՞նչն է այս պայքարի իմաստն ու նպատակը: Ի՞Նչ էԻր ուզում: Լռեի՞: Իմ համար այս հանրահավաքը լիքը հարցեր է լուծում ու ոչ միայն իմ համար: Տասնյակ հազարավոր իմ նման մարդկանց համար: 
Տաղանդավոր տղա ես:
Թեմաներ ես բացում: Մտնեմ թեմաներիցդ որևիցե մեկը ու գրեմ. «բանաստեղծությունը դուրս չեկավ, ավելին՝ ասելիք չկար, ոչ մի բանի մասին էր ու ասելիք չունեցող ոտանավոր էր»: Չես ասի. «Ընկեր ջան բան ես ասում՝ նորմալ ասա»:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ, անկապ արտահայտությունը «հանրահավաքով հարցեր չեն լուծվում» նախադասությունն է, հատկապես՝ եթե այն գրվում է առանց որևէ հիմնավորման: Ես եմ, բացում եմ այս էջը ու կարդում եմ նման նախադասություն: Ես քաղաքացի եմ, ում այս իշխանությունը հալածել է, հալածում է, իմ ընտանիքի անդամին բանտարկել են, շինծու դատում են, իմ հարազատին ծեծել են: Իմ սպասելիքներն այս հանրահավաքից մեծ են, շա՜տ մեծ, այնքան մեծ, որ մի կամ մի քանի հոգի ևս կհասկանան, թե ի՞նչն է այս պայքարի իմաստն ու նպատակը: Ի՞Նչ էԻր ուզում: Լռեի՞: Իմ համար այս հանրահավաքը լիքը հարցեր է լուծում ու ոչ միայն իմ համար: Տասնյակ հազարավոր իմ նման մարդկանց համար: 
> Տաղանդավոր տղա ես:
> Թեմաներ ես բացում: Մտնեմ թեմաներիցդ որևիցե մեկը ու գրեմ. «բանաստեղծությունը դուրս չեկավ, ավելին՝ ասելիք չկար, ոչ մի բանի մասին էր ու ասելիք չունեցող ոտանավոր էր»: Չես ասի. «Ընկեր ջան բան ես ասում՝ նորմալ ասա»:


Մարկիզ ջան, խնդրում եմ իմ գրառումը ուշադիր կարդալ, ուշադրություն դարձնել մեջբերմանը ու հասկանալ, որ ես ընդամենը հարցի եմ պատասխանել:
Այնպես որ մի փոքր օբյեկտիվությունը չէր խանգարի :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> http://www.nikolpashinyan.com/?p=624#more-624
> 
> Կարծում եմ, հարցիդ պատասխանը կգտնես այստեղ


Իմ հարցի պատասխանը այդտեղ չկար կամ էլ ես չգտա :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ հարցի պատասխանը այդտեղ չկար կամ էլ ես չգտա


Մորֆ, ամեն ինչ ասված ա մի արտահայտության մեջ. «Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ», մինչև վերջնական հաղթանակ, մինչև վերջնական մեր ուզած կարգերի հաստատում, այսինքն՝ հավերժ:

Սերժի հրաժարականը կամ աթոռից հեռացումը ընդամենը էդ պայքարի հանգրվաններից մեկն է, առաջին քայլերից մեկը, դրանով չի կարող պայքար ավարտել, որ ասում ես «վերջը ոնց եք պատկերացնում»: Վերջը պատկերացնում եմ էնպես, որ տարիներ հետո մտնելով ակումբ չեմ կարդում «Բա որ հանրահավաքի գնամ, ինչ չե՞ն խբի», «Պա էս պայքարի վերջը ո՞րն ա» տիպի անիմաստ նախադասություններ, որովհետև բոլորն արդեն այնքան հասունացած են (քաղաքացիական գիտակցության տեսակետից), որ հասկանում են պայքարի անհրաժեշտությունն ու սեփական նպատակներիդ ընդառաջ գնալու ջանքերի անհրաժեշտությունը: Կարճ էսպես: ԹԵման մի՛ շեղեք: Ասելիք չունեք՝ մի՛ ասեք:

----------

Kuk (23.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի հատ հարց էլի շարժման մասնակիցներին: Անկեղծ եմ ասում, հարցս ետին միտք չունի ու սարկազմ չի պարունակում:
> Ոնց եք պատկերացնում ձեր պայքարի ավարտ. ասենք Սերշը հրաժարակա՞ն է տալու, հեղափոխությու՞ն է լինելու, թե՞ ոնց:
> Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:


Ապեր, որ չալարես գնաս հանրահավաքին կիմանաս… դրա մասին բազմիցս խոսվել է և՛ այս ֆորումում, և՛ հանրահավաքներում և՛ գրվել է թերթերում…

Ընգեր ոնց որ էն գեղացին ըլնես, էն որ բացատրում են թե մեքենան ոնց ա աշխատում (դե" մատոռը, անիվները, ղեկը և այլն) ու վերջում ասում են հարց ունե՞ս, ասում է " հա, ունեմ… բա ձիերը որդից ենք կապելու"

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, նենց ես գրել, ոնց որ կյանքիդ իմաստը հանրահավաքներին մասնակցելն է


Ապեր, կյանքիս իմաստը նորմալ հայրենիք ունենալն ու այդ հայրենիքում ապրելն է: Ու մենակ իմը չէ: Հազարավոր իմ նման մարդկանց գիտեմ: Մեկն էլ հաստատ դու ես: 

Հիմա եղբայր, իմ հայրենիքը, էս ձևով, ինձ դուր չի գալիս: Ուզում եմ քաղաքական դիրքորոշում արտահայտել՝ բողոքի ձևով: Ես քաղաքական դիրքորոշում արտահայատելու երկու ձև գիտեմ - ընտրություններ ու զանգվածային միջոցառումներ, ասել է թե հանրահավաք: Ընտրությունների վրա, մի տեղից լսել եմ, որ ղզլբաշները թքած ունեն: Մնաց իմ բողոքն արտահայտելու միակ ձևը՝ հանրահավաքը: Եթե ուրիշ ձև գիտես, ասա, իմանանք: 

Մենակ խնդրում եմ գլուխ արդուկելու տարբերակներ չգրես, հազար անգամ կարդացել ենք - ամեն մեկս մեր գործն անենք, ամեն մեկս մեր տեղում մեզ ճիշտ պահենք, վերադառնանք նախնիների պաշտամունքներին, եկեղեցիները քանդենք տեղը արևի պաշտամունքի տաճարներ կառուցենք, և այլն: 

Հավատա, ստեղ հանրահավաքի կողմնակիցների մեծ մասին, ու ստեղից դուրս էլ շատերին լավ ճանաչում եմ: Ամեն մեկն էլ իր տեղում շատ լավ աշխատում է, ու իրեն էլ պահում է որպես օրինավոր քաղաքացի: Իսկ արևի պաշտամունքի տաճարներներ էլ եթե կառուցենք, ու ենթադրենք, որ նախնիների արյան կանչին հետևելը պիտի մեզ փրկի, ապա հավատ ապեր, երկրումդ ղզլբաշներն արդեն ծառ չեն թողել, որ կտրենք, կրակ վառենք էտ տաճարներում ու կողքերը պար գանք:

----------

Chuk (23.02.2009), Mephistopheles (24.02.2009), Nareco (24.02.2009), Norton (24.02.2009), Taurel. . . . (24.02.2009), Արշակ (24.02.2009), Երվանդ (24.02.2009), Մարկիզ (24.02.2009), Վիշապ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ հարց էլի շարժման մասնակիցներին: Անկեղծ եմ ասում, հարցս ետին միտք չունի ու սարկազմ չի պարունակում:
> Ոնց եք պատկերացնում ձեր պայքարի ավարտ. ասենք Սերշը հրաժարակա՞ն է տալու, հեղափոխությու՞ն է լինելու, թե՞ ոնց:
> Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:


երկնքից երեք խնձոր ա ընկնելու, ընգեր
մեկը հաստատ Սերժի քյալլին, ու էտ խնձորն էլ ծանր մետաղական ձուլվածքից ա լինելու

պատասխանեցի՞ հարցիդ

----------

murmushka (24.02.2009), Nareco (24.02.2009)

----------


## voter

> Էխ, ոտներին մեռնել էլ չօգնեց, նույն կերպ շարունակեցիր: Հիմա ես քեզ ցույց տամ, թե ինչքան կաղ ա քո տրամաբանությունը ու ցավոք սրտի դու չես կարող իմ գրածների մեջ հակասություններ կամ սխալներ գտնել... ինչու՞ ցավոք սրտի, որովհետև պարզ է, ես էլ եմ մարդ, կարող եմ սխալվել ու այդպիսի դեպքերում հրաշալի կլինի, որ մի խելոք մարդ էդ սխալներն ինձ ասի: Ցավոք, դու այդ խելոք մարդը չես: Ու քո վերլուծությունները, մանավանդ վերջին շրջանի, ներիր, բայց ավելի դատարկաբանության են նման 
> 
> 
> Դու ստում ես: Պարզապես ստում ես: Ես չեմ ասել, որ քիչ այն կողմ ակցիան շարունակվել է, այլ ասել եմ, որ քիչ այն կողմ շարունակել են թռուցիկներ բաժանել: Ու այո՛, արել են: Իսկ մեր փառապանծ ոստիկաններն այդ ժամանակ զբաղված էին պլակատավոր ակտիվիստներին բրդել, խփել, հրելով, Արամ Մանուկյանին հրելով, ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին հայհոյելով ու այլ բաներով: Թռուցիկ բաժանողներին առավելագույն դեպքում նկատել են շարքային կարմիր բերետավորները, որոնց, ճիշտն ասած, այնքան էլ հաճույք չի պատճառում մեզ ծեծելը, մեր իրավունքները ոտնահարելը և այլն: Իսկ բազազ-մազազները չեն նկատել, որ թռուցիկի բաժանումը շարունակվել է: Ու ճիշտ է թռուցիկների մի մասը կորել են, թափվել գետնին և այլն, բայց իմ իմանալով դրանք էլ են հետո առանձին բաժանվել, ոչ ակցիայի տեսքով: Հետևաբար գնա քո տրամաբանության մասին մտածիր, ոչ թե փորձիր ուրիշի խոսքերում ստեր բռնել, բոլորը չի որ սուտասան են... էլի եմ ասում, այս հետևությանը թերևս հանգել էիր ոչ թե տրամաբանական վերլուծությամբ, այլ քո արշինով զրուցակցիդ չափելով 
> 
> 
> Իրականում մեծ վերլուծական միտք պետք չի ունենալ, հասկանալու համար, որ իմ ասածն ու սա իրար չեն հակասում, այլ գուցե ինչ-որ տեղ սա ապացուցում է իմ ասածը: Ես հստակ գիտեմ, որ մի քանի ակտիվիստ կարողացել խժդժոցի ժամանակ թռուցիկ բաժանել: Լրագրողը մի ուրիշ բան է նկատել ու շատ հավանական է, որ դա էլ է եղել: Բացառված չի, որ սրանք նույն երիտասարդների մասին են, բացառված չի որ տարբեր խմբերի: Ամեն դեպքում մտքի փայլատակում է այս երկուսն իրար հակասություն անվանելը, հարգարժան վայ վերլուծաբան:
> 
> 
> ...


Ես պնդում էի, որ եթե հիմնական նպատակը հասարակությանը տեղեկացնելն էր, թռուցիկներն էր պետք բաժանել ու պնդեցի, որ չեք կարողացել հիմնական նպատակը իրագործել, կամ չեք ցանկացել, քանի որ նպատակը ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏ սարքելն է եղել և ոչ թե թռուցիկը, դու հասար – http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?p...35#post1589535 ու «փրկեցիր» դրությունը, թե «կարողացել ենք բաժանել են մի քանի քայլ այն կողմ»։

Վերջին բեջբերումս էլ ցույց տվեց, որ չիշտ եմ ենթադրել, չեկ կարողացել, հիմա լղոզում համոզում ես, թե են գլխից չես ասել, թե կարողացել ենք, հիմա իրանք իրանց են թռուցիկներն արդեն գնացել բաժանվել։

Շարունակեք ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվել – մեկ ա տեսնող ա եղել ;o)

----------


## voter

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ես դեռ ոչ մի անգամ չեմ գնացել հանրահավաքի, չնայած բավականին տարիքով մարդ եմ: Պարզապես դեռևս չեմ հանդիպել մեկին, ով կարողանա ինձ համոզել, որ գնալը չգնալուց լավ է: Եվ քանի որ չգնալը գնալուց հեշտ է՝ չեմ գնացել: Այս անգամ որոշել եմ գնալ: Աստծուց խնդրում եմ՝ այնպես լինի, որ ափսոսամ, որ այսքան ժամանակ չեմ գնացել…


Եթե երկրում ինչ որ բան փոխելու համար հանրահավաք գնալը բավական լիներ, կարելի էր ափսոսալ, որ ոչ բոլորին ես մասնակցել։

Բայց սեփական փորձից գիտեմ, որ անելիքը ամեն օր ու ամեն տեղ է, միայն հարցը նրանում է, թե ինչու մարդկանցից բացի հանրահավաքին մասնակցելը, ՀԱԿազդողները ոչինչ չեն պահանջում անել։

Մնում է հուսալ, որ այս անգամ գոնէ կասեն ինչ պիտի մարդիկ անեն, բացի հանրահավաքին մասնակցելուց, որ ինչ որ բան փոխվի դեպի ԼԱՎԸ։

Իսկ եթե գնում եք ուղղակի բալետ անելու համարելով, որ ուրիշի գործա իրար հետ հարց են լուծում, արդեն բազմիցս գրել եմ, հեռվից է պետք բալետ անել ռազբիրատչիկներին և իզուր տեղը չխառնվել, թե վերջում բաժանողի գլխին են սախ պուլիկները ջարդվում, ինչպես Մարտի 1-ին եղավ։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Եթե երկրում ինչ որ բան փոխելու համար հանրահավաք գնալը բավական լիներ, կարելի էր ափսոսալ, որ ոչ բոլորին ես մասնակցել։
> 
> Բայց սեփական փորձից գիտեմ, որ անելիքը ամեն օր ու ամեն տեղ է, միայն հարցը նրանում է, թե ինչու մարդկանցից բացի հանրահավաքին մասնակցելը, ոչինչ չեն պահանջում ՀԱԿազդողները անել։
> 
> Մնում է հուսալ, որ այս անգամ գոնէ կասեն ինչ պիտի մարդիկ անեն, բացի հանրահավաքին մասնակցելուց, որ ինչ որ բան փոխվի դեպի ԼԱՎԸ։
> 
> Իսկ եթե գնում եք ուղղակի բալետ անելու համարելով, որ ուրիշի գործա իրար հետ հարց են լուծում, արդեն բազմիցս գրել եմ, հեռվից է պետք բալետ անել ռազբիրատչիկներին և իզուր տեղը չխառնվել, թե վերջում բաժանողի գլխին են սախ պուլիկները ջարդվում։


Ընգե՛ր, մարդկանցից ի՞նչ պիտի պահանջեն: Նորմալ երկիր որ լիներ, մարդկանցից կպահանջվեր մի բան՝ գնալ ընտրությունների ու ընտրել իրանց թեկնածուին: Իսկ հիմա մարդկանցից ոչ մի բան չպիտի պահանջվի. *պահանջողը մարդիկ են*: Դեմագոգիա ես անում ոնց որ թե, չնայած:

Հազար անգամ ասվեց ու հարցվեց, տենց էլ մեկդ մարդավարի չպատասխանեցիք: Խի՞ չեք բողոքում, որ մարտի մեկին էդքան մարդ ա մեռել: Ի՞նչ կարևոր ա՝ ով ա մեղավոր: Կարծում ես, որ Լևոնն ա մեղավո՞ր՝ բա հել գնա քեզ նման մտածող մի հինգ հազար հոգի էլ ճարի ու պիկետ արա Կառավարության դեմը: Էդքան մտածում ես երկրիդ մասին՝ պահանջի, թող Լևոնին ցցի հանեն: Բայց մի բան գոնե արա՛: Թե չէ ոնց որ խալաստոյ պատռոն ըլնես. լիքը աղմկում ես, բայց ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան չես ասում:

Համոզված ես, որ քոռլևոնականները քայքայում են պետությունդ, ուզում ես, որ Սերժը մնա իրա աթոռին արմատակալած, գնա՛ ու օգտվի՛ քո սահմանադրական իրավունքից՝ ցույց արա ու բողոքի Լևոնի դեմ: Ագիտացիա սկսի, թռուցիկներ բաժանի, վիստուպատ էղի Հ1-ով... Չնայած՝ քեզ երևի սենց էլ ա ձեռ տալիս. մեկ ա՝ լևոնականներին սպանում են, էլ քեզ պետք ա՞ ընկնես օրինական բաների հետևից:

Սաղդ ճառ ասող եք, մեկդ զանգ կախող չեք:

----------

Chuk (24.02.2009), dvgray (24.02.2009), Nareco (24.02.2009), Արշակ (24.02.2009), Մարկիզ (24.02.2009), Նորմարդ (24.02.2009), Տրիբուն (24.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես պնդում էի, որ եթե հիմնական նպատակը հասարակությանը տեղեկացնելն էր, թռուցիկներն էր պետք բաժանել ու պնդեցի, որ չեք կարողացել հիմնական նպատակը իրագործել, կամ չեք ցանկացել, քանի որ նպատակը ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏ սարքելն է եղել և ոչ թե թռուցիկը, դու հասար – http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?p...35#post1589535 ու «փրկեցիր» դրությունը, թե «կարողացել ենք բաժանել են մի քանի քայլ այն կողմ»։
> 
> Վերջին բեջբերումս էլ ցույց տվեց, որ չիշտ եմ ենթադրել, չեկ կարողացել, հիմա լղոզում համոզում ես, թե են գլխից չես ասել, թե կարողացել ենք, հիմա իրանք իրանց են թռուցիկներն արդեն գնացել բաժանվել։
> 
> Շարունակեք ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվել – մեկ ա տեսնող ա եղել ;o)


Կար ժամանակ, որ ես մոլորոված էի: Այն ժամանակ մտածում էի, որ Ոտեր ձաձան տրամաբանված ու վերլուծված գրառումներ ա անում, թեկուզ հաճախ այդ տրամաբանությունը սխալ էր լինում... գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ սույն անձնավորության գրառումներում տրամաբանություն փնտրելն ապաշնորհ գործ է: Ակամա հարց եմ տալիս. որտեղի՞ց է եկել և ու՞ր է գնում: Պատասխան, սույն պարոնի կայունության կողմնակից է... միայն թե մի տարբերությամբ, կայունություն նաև ճահիճում է լինում ու հասկանում եմ, որ այս մարդու ճանապարհը ճահճային ճանապարհ է, լճացման պրոցես: 

Ինչևէ, գանք մեր եղն ու բրնձին: Ակցիայն նպատակը բնավ թռուցիկ բաժանելը չէր: Թռուցիկը ակցիայի միայն բաղկացուցիչ մասերից մեկն էր: Իսկ բեմականացված ակցիան ուներ մի քանի նպատակ, որոնցից հիմնականներն էին իշխանությանը ցույց տալ, որ ոչինչն չի մոռացվել, ոչ մեկը չի մոռացվել ու նույնքան վճռական շարունակելու ենք մեր արդար գործը: Հիշեցնել ու ցույց տալ ժողովրդին, որ անցյալ տարի կեղծվել են նախագահական ընտրությունները, ու դրանում պակաս դեր չի ունեցել ժողովրդի մի հատվածի վերցրած կաշառքը (թռուցիկները սերժի նկարով հինգահազարանոցներ էին): Կրկնում եմ նրանց համար, ովքեր առաջին անգամից չհասկացան. թռուցիկները ակցիայի միայն բաղկացուցիչ մասն էին: Մի անգամ էլ եմ կրկնում Voter-ի համար. *թռուցիկները ակցիայի միայն բաղկացուցիչ մասն էին*:

Ակցիան, ինչպես և պետք էր սպասել, իշխանությունը որոշեց թույլ չտալ: 40-50 երիտասարդների դեմ հանվեցին երևի թե վեց տասնյակ ոստիկաններ, որպեսզի խոչընդոտեն նրանց բեմականացված ակցիան, սահմանափակեն նրանց ազատ տեղաշարժման իրավունքը: Ակցիայի կարևորագույն մասերից էին պլակատները, որոնք խլվեցին ակտիվիստների ձեռքից ու ջարդվեցին (ի դեպ, ջարդված պլակատներից մեկի հեղինակը նվաստս է): Արդյունքում տապալվեց ողջ բեմականացված ակցիան, չնայած որին ի շնորհիվ այդ անիմաստ գործողությունների շատ ավելի լայն արձագանք ունեցավ, շատ ավելի շատ մարդիկ իմացան դրա մասին, քան կլիներ, եթե ակցիան թույլատրվեր: Ու չնայած էս ամենին թռուցիկները բաժանվեցին: Նորից եմ կրկնում Voter-ի համար. *Թռուցիկները բաժանվեցին*: Մի անգամ էլ եմ կրկնում Ոտերի համար. Չնայած թռուցիկները ակցիայի միայն բաղկացուցիչ մասն էին ու չնայած ոստիկանների ապօրինի գործողությունների թռուցիկները բաժանվեցին: Մի անգամ էլ եմ կրկնում ոտերի համար. ԹՌՈՒՑԻԿՆԵՐԸ ԲԱԺԱՆՎԵՑԻՆ: 

Ի՞նչ վերաբերվում է մեր այս անիմաստ լեզվակռվին, ապա ամեն ինչ սկսվեց նրանից, որ դու, Ոտեր ձաձա, հանկարծ որոշեցիր որ պայքարի ձևն ու ուղիները կարող ես ավելի լավ պատկերացնել, քանց թե պայքարողները... իսկ ես ընդամենն ուզում էի ասել. հերիք տաքուկ տնիցդ վերից խոսես, որովհետև էդ պայքարողները հերիք չի քեզնից ավելի վճռական ու սկզբունքային էն, դեռ պայքարի ձևերն էլ ավելի լավ են պատկերացնում: Այլ կերպ ասած, դու չի, որ պիտի գայիր ու ասեիր, որ թռուցիկ բաժանելը լավ բան է, որտև ի տարբերություն քեզ ակտիվիստները դա ոչ միայն գիտեն, այլև անում են:

Թերևս այսքանը:




հ.գ. Հատուկ Voter-ի համար, որպեսզի ըմբռնի, կրկնում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ. *թռուցիկները կարևոր ակցիայի ընդամենը բաղկացուցիչ մասն էին*:

----------

Մարկիզ (24.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ, ամեն ինչ ասված ա մի արտահայտության մեջ. «Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ», մինչև վերջնական հաղթանակ, մինչև վերջնական մեր ուզած կարգերի հաստատում, այսինքն՝ հավերժ:
> 
> Սերժի հրաժարականը կամ աթոռից հեռացումը ընդամենը էդ պայքարի հանգրվաններից մեկն է, առաջին քայլերից մեկը, դրանով չի կարող պայքար ավարտել, որ ասում ես «վերջը ոնց եք պատկերացնում»: Վերջը պատկերացնում եմ էնպես, որ տարիներ հետո մտնելով ակումբ չեմ կարդում «Բա որ հանրահավաքի գնամ, ինչ չե՞ն խբի», «Պա էս պայքարի վերջը ո՞րն ա» տիպի անիմաստ նախադասություններ, որովհետև բոլորն արդեն այնքան հասունացած են (քաղաքացիական գիտակցության տեսակետից), որ հասկանում են պայքարի անհրաժեշտությունն ու սեփական նպատակներիդ ընդառաջ գնալու ջանքերի անհրաժեշտությունը: Կարճ էսպես: ԹԵման մի՛ շեղեք: Ասելիք չունեք՝ մի՛ ասեք:





> Ապեր, որ չալարես գնաս հանրահավաքին կիմանաս… դրա մասին բազմիցս խոսվել է և՛ այս ֆորումում, և՛ հանրահավաքներում և՛ գրվել է թերթերում…
> 
> Ընգեր ոնց որ էն գեղացին ըլնես, էն որ բացատրում են թե մեքենան ոնց ա աշխատում (դե" մատոռը, անիվները, ղեկը և այլն) ու վերջում ասում են հարց ունե՞ս, ասում է " հա, ունեմ… բա ձիերը որդից ենք կապելու"





> երկնքից երեք խնձոր ա ընկնելու, ընգեր
> մեկը հաստատ Սերժի քյալլին, ու էտ խնձորն էլ ծանր մետաղական ձուլվածքից ա լինելու
> 
> պատասխանեցի՞ հարցիդ


Շնորհակալություն սպառիչ պատասխանների համար:
Ավելին չէի էլ ակնկալում:

----------


## Chuk

> Շնորհակալություն սպառիչ պատասխանների համար:
> Ավելին չէի էլ ակնկալում:


Մորֆ, ապագադ ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում:
Խնդրում եմ սպառիչ պատասխան:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շնորհակալություն սպառիչ պատասխանների համար:
> Ավելին չէի էլ ակնկալում:


Չարժի ապեր, եթե հարց կա ասա սպառիչ պատասխան տանք…

Ընգեր դու գիտես քանի անգամ ենք գրել սրա մասին… 200000000001 անգամ… նպատակը նոր ազատ, թափանցիկ նախագահական և խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ, իշխանական թևերի բաժանումն է (գարծադիր, դատական, օրենսդրական)… ոչ հեղափոխություն, ոչ հեղաշրջում …

Ուստա, պտի դու էլ մի քիչ ուզենաս ինֆորմացիա ստանալ ու փորձել հասկանալ… էսի սիստեմայի (IV)-ի նման չի որ միացնան մարդու երակին ու գա մտնի մեջը… ինֆորմացիան ու գիտելիքը մարդուց ջանք է պահանջում ու իրենք իրենց չեն գալու ու մտնեն մարդու գլխի մեջ

----------

Chuk (24.02.2009), Norton (24.02.2009), Տրիբուն (24.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չարժի ապեր, եթե հարց կա ասա սպառիչ պատասխան տանք…


Երբ որ ես հարց եմ ունենում տալիս եմ, արխային:




> Ընգեր դու գիտես քանի անգամ ենք գրել սրա մասին… 200000000001 անգամ… նպատակը նոր ազատ, թափանցիկ նախագահական և խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ, իշխանական թևերի բաժանումն է (գարծադիր, դատական, օրենսդրական)… ոչ հեղափոխություն, ոչ հեղաշրջում …


Չեմ ջոկում ինչ մի բարդ հարց էր: Հիմա դուք հանրահավաք եք անում ցանկանալով հասնել քո ասած նպատակներին: Ես էլ հարցնում եմ ոնց եք հասնելու. այնպես եք անելու, որ Սերժը ձեզնից վախենալով հրաժարական տա, դրսից ազդեցություն էլինելու, թե ինչ: Բայց ես էտ հարցի պատասախանը արդեն ստացել եմ, այնպես որ կարող ես չպատասխանել Մեֆ ջան:



> *Ուստա*, պտի դու էլ մի քիչ ուզենաս ինֆորմացիա ստանալ ու փորձել հասկանալ… էսի սիստեմայի (IV)-ի նման չի որ միացնան մարդու երակին ու գա մտնի մեջը… ինֆորմացիան ու գիտելիքը մարդուց ջանք է պահանջում ու իրենք իրենց չեն գալու ու մտնեն մարդու գլխի մեջ


Էս միտքդ չհասկացա, _ուստա_ :Jpit: , բայց էլի կարող ես չպատասխանել:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական:* Հերիքա իրար «կծեք» ժողովուրդ :Cry:

----------

Elmo (24.02.2009), Morpheus_NS (24.02.2009), Նորմարդ (24.02.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Մի շարք գրառումներ տեղափոխվել են այստեղ:*

----------

Elmo (24.02.2009), Nareco (24.02.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> ի միջի այլոց
> հարցարզրույցի իսկությունն էլ հաստատված չէ
> 
> Մի տեղ մի օր մի լավ բան կարդացի - էտ մարդը հայերի մասին երբեք ոչ մի տող բան չի ասել, ու գրեթե երբեք չի առնչվել հայերի հետ, էտ ինչի՞ մեկ էլ տենց բոմբ հարցազրույց տվեց մի հատ փախած յանկիի:


Փաստորեն դու մի տեղ կարդացածդ ավելի հիմնավոր ես համարում, քան ստե՞ կարդացածդ… Դա քո խնդիրն է: Համենայն դեպս ինձ արդեն լիովին պարզ դարձավ քո պնդումների "լուրջ" աղբյուրները, որ սիրում էիր հիշատակել…



> Հին զրույց էր.  ոչ մի նոր ու գործնական բան: Լոուրենս Արաբացուն էլ չանդրադառնամ: Հերթական անգամ նա մեզ սուտ ներշնչում է, որ մենք «թույն» ազգ ենք:


Ընդամենը քո էս գրածն ինձ շատ բան ասաց քո մտահորիզոնի մասին...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ընդամենը քո էս գրածն ինձ շատ բան ասաց քո մտահորիզոնի մասին..


Այ մարդ, հիմա բողոքեմ, կասեն «էս ո՞վ ա, արյա»… Ձեն չհանեմ, կասեն «վախցա՞ր, ապե»:
Ասեմ. «քարահունջի քարերի վրի ծակերի չափ նեղ մտահորիզոնը քոնն ա», կասեն վիրավորական գրառում ես անում: 
Տուրոջան, ես քեզ չեմ վիրավորել: Ես քո գրառմանը պատասխանել եմ այսպես.



> Հին զրույց էր. ոչ մի նոր ու գործնական բան: Լոուրենս Արաբացուն էլ չանդրադառնամ: Հերթական անգամ նա մեզ սուտ ներշնչում է, որ մենք «թույն» ազգ ենք:


Հիմա դու ինձ ինչու՞ ես փորձում վիրավորել… Գիտես՞, կվիրավորվեի, եթե քո հիվանդագին, դատարկ մտքերին ծանոթ չլինեի:
Այո, հին զրույց է, ինձ շա՜տ լավ ծանոթ զրույց է: Երևի քեզնից էլ շատ գրառում եմ կատարել քո իսկ կողմից բացված այդ թեմայում: Մոռացե՞լ ես: Չանդրադառնամ այնտեղ տեղ գտած գրառումների բովանդակությանը: Կարող ես բացել թեման և վերհիշել: Տեսնու՞մ ես, որ ՀԻՆ ԶՐՈՒՅՑ Է… 

Անցանք առաջ. կարդալով և վերհիշելով այնտեղ կատարված գրառումները բոլորի կողմից, դու կհամոզվես, որ քո կողմից կատարված առաջարկները բացարձակապես գործնական չեն, հասարակությունների զարգացման քո տեսություններն էլ բավականին անբովանդակ են և անիրական՝ մեղմ ասած: Այնպես որ՝ կրկնում եմ, ԳՈՐԾՆԱԿԱՆ ԲԱՆ չկա:

 ……և աշխատիր դատարկաբանությամբ չզբաղվել, ինչպես նաև սին, հիմար, տափակ, քո կարծիքով խիստ իմաստալից, սակայն իրականում մերկապարանոց մտքեր այլոց, մասնավորապես՝ նվաստիս մասին մի արտահայտիր…

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Այ մարդ, հիմա բողոքեմ, կասեն «էս ո՞վ ա, արյա»… Ձեն չհանեմ, կասեն «վախցա՞ր, ապե»:
> Ասեմ. «քարահունջի քարերի վրի ծակերի չափ նեղ մտահորիզոնը քոնն ա», կասեն վիրավորական գրառում ես անում: 
> Տուրոջան, ես քեզ չեմ վիրավորել: Ես քո գրառմանը պատասխանել եմ այսպես.
> 
> Հիմա դու ինձ ինչու՞ ես փորձում վիրավորել… Գիտես՞, կվիրավորվեի, եթե քո հիվանդագին, դատարկ մտքերին ծանոթ չլինեի:
> Այո, հին զրույց է, ինձ շա՜տ լավ ծանոթ զրույց է: Երևի քեզնից էլ շատ գրառում եմ կատարել քո իսկ կողմից բացված այդ թեմայում: Մոռացե՞լ ես: Չանդրադառնամ այնտեղ տեղ գտած գրառումների բովանդակությանը: Կարող ես բացել թեման և վերհիշել: Տեսնու՞մ ես, որ ՀԻՆ ԶՐՈՒՅՑ Է… 
> 
> Անցանք առաջ. կարդալով և վերհիշելով այնտեղ կատարված գրառումները բոլորի կողմից, դու կհամոզվես, որ քո կողմից կատարված առաջարկները բացարձակապես գործնական չեն, հասարակությունների զարգացման քո տեսություններն էլ բավականին անբովանդակ են և անիրական՝ մեղմ ասած: Այնպես որ՝ կրկնում եմ, ԳՈՐԾՆԱԿԱՆ ԲԱՆ չկա:
> 
>  ……և աշխատիր դատարկաբանությամբ չզբաղվել, ինչպես նաև սին, հիմար, տափակ, քո կարծիքով խիստ իմաստալից, սակայն իրականում մերկապարանոց մտքեր այլոց, մասնավորապես՝ նվաստիս մասին մի արտահայտիր…


Դու իմ ասածը լրիվ սխալ հասկացար, ու մի փոքր շտապեցիր, ես քո մասին բացսական կարծիք չեմ արտահայտել, ու կարիք էլ չունեմ, բայց դու շտապեցիր, ասեցիր այն, ինչ իրականում մտածում ես...էլ ավելի հիմար դրության մեջ քեզ դնելով...էդ առաջարկները իմը չեն, այլ նենց մարդկանց, որ հազար Լևոնն էլ հավաքվի, իրանց  մեկ տոկոսն էլ չեն լինի...Իսկ կարծիքս այն էr, որ վերջնականապես համոզվեցի, որ պարզապես չես ճանաչում ազգդ...
Շտապում ես մտքերս անվանել հիվանդագին դատարկ, չմտածելով որ դրանք վերցված են մեր մեծամեծերի պատգամներից...էն մարդկանց, որոնց շնորհիվ, դու էսօր Հայաստան կոչված երկրում ես ապրում, դե ինչ...հիմա նորից կարդա նախկին գրածդ...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դու իմ ասածը լրիվ սխալ հասկացար, ու մի փոքր շտապեցիր, ես քո մասին բացսական կարծիք չեմ արտահայտել, ու կարիք էլ չունեմ, բայց դու շտապեցիր, ասեցիր այն, ինչ իրականում մտածում ես...էլ ավելի հիմար դրության մեջ քեզ դնելով...էդ առաջարկները իմը չեն, այլ նենց մարդկանց, որ հազար Լևոնն էլ հավաքվի, իրանց  մեկ տոկոսն էլ չեն լինի...Իսկ կարծիքս այն է, որ վերջնականապես համոզվեցի, որ պարզապես չես ճանաչում ազգդ...
> Շտապում ես մտքերս անվանել հիվանդագին դատարկ, չմտածելով որ դրանք վերցված են մեր մեծամեծերի պատգամներից...էն մարդկանց, որոնց շնորհիվ, դու էսօր Հայաստան կոչված երկրում ես ապրում, դե ինչ...հիմա նորից կարդա նախկին գրածդ...


Եղավ, Շեֆ ջան… քո թեմայում, սա լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է:
Հա, «ահավոր հիմար ա դրությունս»…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Փորցենք նախնական գնահատում կատարել. ի՞նչ դրական փոփոխություններ կունենանք մարտի 2-ին:


Չուկը ճիշտ նկատեց, որ պետք չէ դրական մեծ տեղաշարժեր ակնկալել, քանի որ հիասթափվելու գործոնը կա: Բայց մի քանի խնդիր կլուծի մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքը.
1. իշխանություններին ցույց կտա, որ ոչինչ չի մոռացվել. նրանք պատասխան են տալու, ոչ ոք անպատիժ չի մնալու,
2. շարժումից հիասթափվածներին վստահություն կհաղորդի,
3. շարժմանը թերահավատորեն վերաբերվողների շատ հարցերի կպատասխանի,
4. շարժմանը թշնամաբար տրամադրվածներին հիստերիայի մեջ կգցի,
5. .... այսպես շարունակ

----------

Kuk (24.02.2009), Nareco (24.02.2009), Աբելյան (24.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

_Ստորև ներկայացնում եմ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի ուղերձը մարտի 1-ի առիթով_

*Սիրելի ժողովուրդ.*

Լրանում է 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ի մեկ տարին։

Այսօր, նախեւառաջ, մենք հոգով ու մտքով այն ընտանիքների հետ ենք, որոնց սիրելի որդիները, եղբայրները կամ ամուսինները զոհ գնացին մարտի 1-ին։ Այսօր մեր աղոթքները առ Աստված առնվազն տասը զոհերի հոգիների խաղաղությունն են հայցում:

Մարտի 1-ը, սակայն, սգի օր չէ. մարտի 1-ը քաղաքացիական գարունի առաջին օրն է, այդ օրը Հայաստանի քաղաքացին արտահայտեց սեփական երկրում իշխանություն ու տնօրեն լինելու, արժանապատիվ եւ օրինական կյանքով ապրելու իր վճիռը եւ ապացուցեց, որ ի վիճակի է սեփական ձեռքերով պաշտպանել իր իրավունքը։ Սա բեկումնային պահ է Երրորդ Հանրապետության պատմության մեջ, երբ Հայաստանի ժողովուրդը բարձր հայտարարեց, որ եթե պետությունը չի ծառայում մարդու անվտանգությանն ու բարեկեցությանը, Սահմանադրությանն ու օրինականությանը` քաղաքացին նրան կստիպի այդ անել, եւ սա այլեւս մեր քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունը ամբողջացնող բանաձեւ է` անկախ նրանից, թե ովքեր կլինեն տվյալ պահին պետական իշխանության ղեկին:

Սա այլեւս այն միակ բանաձեւն է, որ կարող է ապահովել Հայաստանի պետականության զարգացումը, հզորացումն ու հարատեւությունը, եւ մենք պետք է առաջնորդվենք հենց այս ուղենիշով:

Ինչ խոսք, մենք մեզ մեղավոր ենք զգում մարտի 1-ի առնվազն տասը զոհերի առաջ, բայց մեղավորության այդ զգացումը մեզ պետք է մղի գործողությունների, ավելի հետեւողական ու ավելի կամային պայքարի։ Մենք պետք է ամեն ինչ անենք այնպիսի Հայաստանի ձեւավորման համար, որտեղ բեսպրեդելն ու ամենաթողությունը, իշխանության չարաշահումն ու լկտիությունը, ապօրինությունն ու ժողովրդի կամքի նկատմամբ բռնացման փորձերը խեղդվում են հենց բնում, մենք պետք է ստեղծենք այնպիսի Հայաստան, որը չի տենչում սեփական զավակների արյունը։ Նման Հայաստանի երաշխավորը կարող է լինել միայն ժողովուրդը, այնպիսի քաղաքացին, որը հասկանում է, որ ինքը բարձրագույն իշխանություն ու տնօրեն է սեփական երկրում եւ ի վիճակի է իրացնել այդ իշխանությունը:

Մենք «ոչ» ենք ասել օլիգարխիական բեսպրեդելին եւ իշխանական ամենաթողությանը, մենք «ոչ» ենք ասել հանրային անտարբերությանն ու վախկոտությանը եւ պարտավորվել ենք մեր երեխաներին փոխանցել արժանապատիվ կյանք ու իրականություն:

Մենք հավատարիմ ենք այս պարտքին, եւ դրա իրագործման ճանապարհին մեզ չի կանգնեցնի ոչինչ։ Մեզ չի կանգնեցնի ոչինչ։ Մենք պայքարելու ենք մինչեւ վերջ եւ անմնացորդ ենք նվիրված այդ պայքարին։

Եւ ուրեմն`

*Կեցցե՛ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը,

Կեցցե՛ Ազատությունը,

Կեցցե՛ն մեր երեխաները, որ ապրելու են Ազատ եւ Երջանիկ Հայաստանում։*

Ամփոփելով խոսքս` ես ուզում եմ Հայաստանի բոլոր քաղաքացիներին կոչ անել ակտիվորեն ու վճռականորեն մասնակցել Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի` մարտի 1-ին հրավիրած հանրահավաքին:

Մեր պայքարը անկասելի է, մեր հաղթանակը անխուսափելի է` պայքար, պայքար մինչեւ վերջ։

*ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆ*

Փետրվար 25, 2009

----------

Kuk (25.02.2009), Mephistopheles (25.02.2009), murmushka (25.02.2009), Nadine (25.02.2009), Nareco (25.02.2009), Մարկիզ (25.02.2009)

----------


## voter

> Ընգե՛ր, մարդկանցից ի՞նչ պիտի պահանջեն: Նորմալ երկիր որ լիներ, մարդկանցից կպահանջվեր մի բան՝ գնալ ընտրությունների ու ընտրել իրանց թեկնածուին: Իսկ հիմա մարդկանցից ոչ մի բան չպիտի պահանջվի. *պահանջողը մարդիկ են*: Դեմագոգիա ես անում ոնց որ թե, չնայած:
> 
> Հազար անգամ ասվեց ու հարցվեց, տենց էլ մեկդ մարդավարի չպատասխանեցիք: Խի՞ չեք բողոքում, որ մարտի մեկին էդքան մարդ ա մեռել: Ի՞նչ կարևոր ա՝ ով ա մեղավոր: Կարծում ես, որ Լևոնն ա մեղավո՞ր՝ բա հել գնա քեզ նման մտածող մի հինգ հազար հոգի էլ ճարի ու պիկետ արա Կառավարության դեմը: Էդքան մտածում ես երկրիդ մասին՝ պահանջի, թող Լևոնին ցցի հանեն: Բայց մի բան գոնե արա՛: Թե չէ ոնց որ խալաստոյ պատռոն ըլնես. լիքը աղմկում ես, բայց ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան չես ասում:
> 
> Համոզված ես, որ քոռլևոնականները քայքայում են պետությունդ, ուզում ես, որ Սերժը մնա իրա աթոռին արմատակալած, գնա՛ ու օգտվի՛ քո սահմանադրական իրավունքից՝ ցույց արա ու բողոքի Լևոնի դեմ: Ագիտացիա սկսի, թռուցիկներ բաժանի, վիստուպատ էղի Հ1-ով... Չնայած՝ քեզ երևի սենց էլ ա ձեռ տալիս. մեկ ա՝ լևոնականներին սպանում են, էլ քեզ պետք ա՞ ընկնես օրինական բաների հետևից:
> 
> Սաղդ ճառ ասող եք, մեկդ զանգ կախող չեք:


Հենց այն հանգամանքը, որ ՀԱՐՑ ես բարձրացնում ու ինձ ես հարցնում ինչ անել, առավել ևս անկապ անդեմ կոչեր ես անում «ԴՈՒՔ գնացեք բողոքեք» ապացուցում է որ ՀԱԿը նույնիսկ քեզ իր մոլի կողմնակիցին չի կարողացել տեղեկացնի ԻՆՉպես է պետք կազմակերպվել ու ԱՆԵԼ։

Դեմագոգիա ՀԱԿն է, որ արդեն մի տարի էլ չէ, ԼՏՊի «վերադարձի» օրվանից միայն միտինգ անելու կոչով է միայն ժողովրդին դիմում իսկ ինչ որ բան անելը, ամեն մեկը պարզվում է պիտի գնա ինքն անի։

Բա էտ դեպքում չես մտածել, ժողովրդին նման ՀԱԿն ինչ խալաստոյ պատրոնիա պետք, եթե ինքը ժողովուրդը ամեն մեկը իրա համար յոլա պիտի գնա, բողոքի, մարդա ջճ հոգով պիկետ անի՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ, խնդրում եմ հետևել Վրաստանի զարգացումներին… թեմայից շեղում չէ, ուղղակի շատ հետաքրքիր մարտմեկյան հանրահավաքի կոնտեքստում

----------


## voter

Իմ երկար տարիների քննակրումների փոձից կարող եմ ասել, որ եթե ընդիմախոսը անցնում է բուն թեմայի փոխարեն ընդիմախոսի ԱՆՁԻ հոգեվերլուծությանը, նշանակում է ասելիք չունի...

Չնայած հետգրությունը 



> հ.գ. Հատուկ Voter-ի համար, որպեսզի ըմբռնի, կրկնում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ. *թռուցիկները կարևոր ակցիայի ընդամենը բաղկացուցիչ մասն էին*:


հիմա էլ մի նոր բախչեքի մասին երգ է, պարզվում է, որ արդեն թռուցիկները կարևոր չեն, դե իհարկե, չէ որ արդեն ակընհայտ է, որ դրանք անիմաստ թափվել և հաջորդ հավաքարարի կողմից ավլվել են չծառայելով իրենց նպատակին։

Հ.Գ. chuk-Ին ասեմ, որ եթե նպատակը դրվում է, բայց չի իրականացվում, դրանից հետո բացատրությունները այն մասին, թե ինչպես ստացվեց, որ չստացվեց ընդհամենը վերլուծելու ու մյուս անգամ նման իրավիճակում չհայտնվելու համար են արվում, ինչը հուսամ կընկալվի ու հաջորդ անգամ ուրիշ կերպ կգօրծեն։ Բացառությամբ, եթե մյուս անգամ էլ նպատակը զուտ դեբոշ սարքելը չի լինի....

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ երկար տարիների քննակրումների փոձից կարող եմ ասել, որ եթե ընդիմախոսը անցնում է բուն թեմայի փոխարեն ընդիմախոսի ԱՆՁԻ հոգեվերլուծությանը, նշանակում է ասելիք չունի...


Հարգարժան զրուցակցիս կխնդրեի այդ դեպքում ասել, թե մեջբերված տողերը հապա ի՞նչ են, եթե ոչ ընդդիմախոսի անձի «հոգեվերլուծություն»: Միանշանակ ուրիշ ոչինչ, և հետևելով այդ մեջբերված տողերի ասելիքին պնդում եմ, որ ընդդիմախոսս ասելիք չունի:




> հիմա էլ մի նոր բախչեքի մասին երգ է, պարզվում է, որ արդեն թռուցիկները կարևոր չեն, դե իհարկե, չէ որ արդեն ակընհայտ է, որ դրանք անիմաստ թափվել և հաջորդ հավաքարարի կողմից ավլվել են չծառայելով իրենց նպատակին։


Մեծ ցավով նկատում եմ, որ «ընդդիմախոսս» չունի կարդացածը ընկալելու և զուտ որպես այդպիսին հասկանալու ունակություն ու ամենուրեք փնտրում է տարբեր իմաստներ: Ցավոք դա ասելիքի առկայության ծնունդ չի: «ընդդիմախոսիս» խորհուրդ կտայի ընդհանրապես վերլուծություններ անելուց շատ չշտապել ու հազար անգամ կշռել ասելիքը, հակառակ դեպքում կստացվի հերթական աննապատակ դատարկախոսությունը:

Ինչևէ, այս զրույցն իմ համար փակված է, առավել ևս քանի-որ ընդդիմախոսս չունի լսելու ու հասկանալու, ընկալելու կամք: 

Այս ամբողջ խոսակցությունը կարծես թե ստվերում թողեց տվյալ պարագայում կարևորագույնը, որն էր. իշխանությունը ընկած հիստերիկայի մեջ, որոշեց հերթական անգամ ցուցադրել իր բիրտ ուժը՝ արգելելով մի քանի տասնյակ երիտասարդների կազմակերպած խաղաղ բողոքի ցույցը: Առաջացած աղմուկի արդյունքում ակցիայի արձագանքը եղավ շատ ավելի մեծ, քան կարող էր լինել այն չխոչընդոտելու դեպքում: Այսուհանդերձ իշխանության նման վարքը մնում է անթույլատրելի և անձամբ ես գտնում եմ, որ արժանապատվություն ունեցող յուրաքանչյուր ՀՀ քաղաքացի պետք է ըմբոստանա սրա դեմ ու բողոքի, ցույց տա, որ մեր իսկ մուծած հարկերից աշխատավարձ ստացող ու մեզ ծառայել պարտավորված ոստիկանն իրավունք չունի բռնանալ մեր՝ ՀՀ քաղաքացիներիս վրա, որ նրա պարտականությունն է պաշտպանել մեզ, ապահովել մեր անվտանգությունը: Իսկ մնացածը, այս կարևորագույն հարցից ուշադրությունը շեղելը ընդամենը անբարոյականություն է, ինչպես որ անբարոյականություն է ոստիականների այդ անբարո վարքն արդարացնելը:

Ինչևէ, ՀՀ արժանապատիվ քաղաքացին նաև մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքին կհայտնի իր անհամաձայնությունը նման մեթոդների դեմ ու իր պայքարում կհասնի լիարժեք հաղթանակի:

----------


## Chuk

> Human Rights Watch. ՚Հրաման արձակողները պետք է հետապնդվենՙ
> 
> [11:32] 25 Փետրվարի, 2009
> 
> ՚Հայաստանը դեռ պետք է պատասխանատվության կանչի ոստիկանությանը ոչ համաչափ ուժի կիրառման համար ցուցարարների հետ բախումներից մեկ տարի անց, որի արդյունքում առնվազն 10 մարդ զոհվեց, - նշվում է Human Rights Watch-ի այսօր հրապարակված համապարփակ զեկույցում:
> 
> ՚Ժողովրդավարությունը քարքարոտ ճանապարհին. Հայաստանի 2008 թի վիճարկված նախագահական ընտրությունները, հետընտրական բռնությունները եւ միակողմանի պատասխանատվության կանչելու քաղաքականությունըՙ վերնագրով 64 էջանոց զեկույցը մանրամասնում է 2008թ. փետրվարյան վիճարկված նախագահական ընրություններից հետո Հայաստանի մայրաքաղաք Երեւանում 2008թ. մարտի 1-ին տեղի ունեցած բախումները ոստիկանության եւ ցուցարարների միջեւ:
> 
> Զեկույցում նաեւ փաստվում է բռնությունների առնչությամբ կալանավորվածների նկատմամբ վատ վերաբերմունքը, մարտի 1-ին եւ դրանից հետո անհամափաչ ուժի կիրառման համապարփակ հետաքննության եւ պատասխանատվության պակասը:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+


Զեկույցը, ինչպես տեսնում ենք, բավական խիստ է, կտրուկ և հստակ: Այստեղ նկատվել է և իշխանությունների կողմից բիրտ ուժի անօրինական կիրառումը, և քաղաքական դատավարությունները, և բանտարկյալների քաղբանտարկյալ լինելու փաստը, և իրական հետաքնություն անցկացնելու չկամությունը, այլ հաշվեհարդարով շարժվելը: Այստեղ հստակ նշվում է, որ ընդդիմության բողոքի ակցիաները եղել են խաղաղ բնույթի և արժանացել են ուժայինների կողմից անօրինական հարձակման, որն ավարտվել է արյունահեղությամբ ու առնվազն տաս մարդու կյանք է արժեցել... և փաստորեն երբեմն օտարն ավելին է տեսնում, քան ներսում ապրողը: Սրա միակ պատճառը տեսնելու կամք ունենալն է, իսկ ՀՀ-ում դեռ կլինեն մարդիկ, ովքեր «կհավատան», որ հանրահավաքներն եղել են անօրինական իսկ ընդդիմադիրները խանութ են թալանել... ո՞րն է սրա պատճառը: Դժվար է ասել, բայց տխուր է նման պատկեր տեսնելը: Մինչդեռ Հայաստանում կա մի մեծ զանգված ով տեսել է այս ամենն ու էլ չի պատրաստվում լռել, ում համար արժանապատվություն ու ազատությունը դատարկ խոսքեր չեն, այլ գաղափարներ, որոնց համար պետք է  պայքարել, պայքարել մինչև վերջ, մինչև հաղթական ավարտ, եթե պետք է ՝ հավերժ: Էնպես որ բնավ տարօրինակ չէ, որ այդ Արժանապատիվ մարդիկ մարտի 1-ին իրենց ձայնը լսելի կդարձնեն Մատենադարանի մոտից, անկախ նրանից, թե ՀՀ-ում դեռ քանիսը կլինեն չկողմնորոշված, վախեցած, կամ չգիտեմ ինչ:

----------

murmushka (25.02.2009), Երվանդ (25.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Մի ի միջի այլոց բան ասեմ:
Մարտի 1-ը՝ գարնանամուտի այդ գեղեցիկ տոնը, ոնց ոմանց ձեռքով սգո օր դարձավ :Angry2:  Ա՛յ «հարամզադաներ» :Angry2:

----------


## Chuk

> Մի ի միջի այլոց բան ասեմ:
> Մարտի 1-ը՝ գարնանամուտի այդ գեղեցիկ տոնը, ոնց ոմանց ձեռքով սգո օր դարձավ Ա՛յ «հարամզադաներ»


Եվս մեկ պատճառ, որը մարդուն պետք է իր մեջից ստիպի, հարկադրի վեր կենալու ու իր բողոքը հայտնելու, ընդվզելու ու պահանջելու վերադարձնել մեզ պատկանող գեղեցիկը:

----------


## Artgeo

*Հ Ա Ն Ր Ա Հ Ա Վ Ա Ք*

*նվիրված 10 զոհերի հիշատակին
Մարտի 1-ին ժամը 15-ին, Մատենադարանի մոտ**

Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ,* 

Մարտի 1-ին լրանում է մեկ տարին այն օրից, երբ Հայաստանում իշխող հանցավոր վարչախումբը իրագործեց սպանդով ուղեկցված պետական հեղաշրջում՝ գրելով մեր ժողովրդի պատմության ամենասև էջերից մեկը:

Սակայն նույնիսկ այս հրեշավոր հանցագործությունն ի վիճակի չեղավ կանգնեցնել հայ հասարակությանն իր իրավունքների համար պայքարում: Այս պայքարի կարոևր հանգրվան է մարդի 1-ին կայանալիք հանրահավաքը: Բոլորին կոչ ենք անում միահամուռ մասնակցել հանրահավաքին, որովհետև՝ 

*մենք* ավարտելու ենք այն գործը, որի համար կյանք տվեցին մեր ընկերները
*մենք* հասնելու ենք նրան, որ արդարադատության առաջ կանգնեն մարտիմեկյան սպանդի պատասխանատուները
*մենք* հասնելու ենք այն բանին, որ ազատ արձակվեն մեր պատադան ընկերները
*մենք* պաշտպանելու ենք հարյուր հազարավոր մեր համաքաղաքացիներին, ում դեմ վարչախումբը հայտարարել է հարկային ու տնտեսական պատերազմ
*մենք* չենք ընկրկելու այն ապօրինությունների դեմ, որ ամեն օր տեղի են ունենում մեր երկրում:

*ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-ին, ժամը 15.00-ին 
բոլորս դեպի 
ՄԱՏԵՆԱԴԱՐԱՆ

ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔՆ ԻՐԱԶԵԿՎԱԾ Է «Ժողովներ, հանրահավաքներ, երթեր և ցույցեր անցկացնելու մասին» օրենքի 12.6 հոդվածի ուժով:*

*ՊԱՅՔԱՐ, ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՄԻՆՉԵՎ ՎԵՐՋ…*



* ՇԱՐԺՄԱՆ ՄԱՍՆԱԿՑԻ ՀՈՒՇԱԹԵՐԹԻԿ* 

ՍԻՐԵԼԻ ՀԱՅՐԵՆԱԿԻՑ,

Իշխանական ճամբարում ստեղծված ընդհանուր ճգնաժամը հանգեցրել է մի իրավիճակի, որ վարչախումբը դժվարություն ունի ստիպել ոստիկանությանը, մասնավորապես` շարքայիններին եւ միջին սպայական կազմին, կատարել իր ապօրինի հրահանգները՝ բռնի գործողությունների դիմել խաղաղ ցուցարարների դեմ: Այդ պատճառով ռեժիմը դիմում է իրեն հատուկ ստոր միջոցների. նա ցուցարարների մեջ ներդնում է սադրիչներ, որոնք, որպես ակտիվ ցուցարար հանդես գալով, հրահանգ ունեն անձնապես վիրավորել ոստիկաններին, նրանց մոտ հակակրանք, զայրույթ ու անձնական ներքին մղում առաջացնել` ցուցարարների դեմ բռնություններ կիրառելու համար:

Շարժման խնդիրը քաղաքական է: Մեր թիրախը ոստիկանությունը չէ, այլ բռնապետական ռեժիմը, որը սարսափում է կարգապահ ու բնականոն զանգվածային միջոցառումներից: Նրա զենքը նման դեպքերում սադրանքներ հրահրելն է: Ուստիեւ, ելնելով մեր իրական եւ վերջնական նպատակներից, պարտավոր ենք տեղիք չտալ ու կանխել բոլոր այսօրինակ սադրանքները:

Այս նպատակով Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը դիմում է իր բոլոր աջակիցներին՝ զանգվածային միջոցառումների ժամանակ պահպանել

հետեւյալ կանոնները.

1. Շարժման մասնակիցը ոչ միայն չպետք է վիրավորի կամ հայհոյի ոստիկանության որեւէ ներկայացուցչի, այլ ընդհանրապես որեւէ կոնտակտի մեջ չպետք է մտնի նրանց հետ:

2. Բոլոր կոնտակտները ոստիկանության ու նրանց ներկայացուցիչների հետ իրականացնում են միայն Շարժման ղեկավարները:

3. Եթե ոստիկանության որեւէ ներկայացուցիչ ագրեսիվ պահվածք է դրսեւորում, նրան ոչ թե պետք է պատասխանել, այլ անմիջապես դրա մասին տեղյակ պահել Շարժման ղեկավարներին կամ նրանց կողմից լիազորված անձանց:

4. Եթե որեւէ մեկը խախտում է այս կանոնները, ապա պետք է միասնաբար կանխել եւ կարգի հրավիրել նրան, իսկ եթե նա չի ենթարկվում, ապա անմիջապես տեղյակ պահել Շարժման ղեկավարներին կամ ակցիայի պատասխանատուներին:

5. Այս պահանջները չկատարող որեւէ մեկը ըստ էության վնասում է Շարժմանը, նրա նպատակներին, իրեն դուրս դնում Շարժումից եւ ջուր լցնում  վարչախմբի ջրաղացին: Բացահայտված ակնհայտ սադրիչների մասին պետք է տեղյակ պահել ոստիկանությանը:

 Սիրելի հայրենակից,

Մեր պայքարը ոչ միայն վճռական է, այլ նաեւ պատասխանատու: Յուրաքանչյուր հրապարակային ակցիա այդ պայքարի կարեւոր ու պատասխանատու մի օղակ է: Վարչախմբին զանգվածային միջոցառումների ժամանակ ուժ կիրառելու պատրվակներից զրկելը չափազանց կարեւոր է մեզ համար՝ դրանց արդյունավետության բարձրացման եւ վերջնական հաղթանակի հասնելու համար: Վստահ ենք ձեր քաղաքական գիտակցությանը:

ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ
ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆԱԿԱՆ ԳՐԱՍԵՆՅԱԿ

----------

Ambrosine (25.02.2009), Chuk (25.02.2009), Kuk (26.02.2009), Mephistopheles (25.02.2009), murmushka (25.02.2009), Nareco (25.02.2009), Երվանդ (25.02.2009), Մարկիզ (25.02.2009), Նորմարդ (25.02.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հենց այն հանգամանքը, որ ՀԱՐՑ ես բարձրացնում ու ինձ ես հարցնում ինչ անել, առավել ևս անկապ անդեմ կոչեր ես անում «ԴՈՒՔ գնացեք բողոքեք» ապացուցում է որ ՀԱԿը նույնիսկ քեզ իր մոլի կողմնակիցին չի կարողացել տեղեկացնի ԻՆՉպես է պետք կազմակերպվել ու ԱՆԵԼ։
> 
> Դեմագոգիա ՀԱԿն է, որ արդեն մի տարի էլ չէ, ԼՏՊի «վերադարձի» օրվանից միայն միտինգ անելու կոչով է միայն ժողովրդին դիմում իսկ ինչ որ բան անելը, ամեն մեկը պարզվում է պիտի գնա ինքն անի։
> 
> Բա էտ դեպքում չես մտածել, ժողովրդին նման ՀԱԿն ինչ խալաստոյ պատրոնիա պետք, եթե ինքը ժողովուրդը ամեն մեկը իրա համար յոլա պիտի գնա, բողոքի, մարդա ջճ հոգով պիկետ անի՞



*voter*, դու հիմա առաջինը՝ ստում ես, ես քեզ երբեք և ոչ մի տեղ նման բան չեմ հարցրել և չեմ կարծում, թե մոտ ապագայում երբևէ կհարցնեմ, և երկրորդը՝ խեղաթյուրում ես իմ գրածը: Համոզված եմ՝ դու ինքդ էլ ես հռետորական հարցը սովորական հարցադրումից շատ լավ տարբերում, պարզապես դեմագոգիայով զբաղվելու այս մի մանր հնարավորությունն էլ չկարողացար ձեռքիցդ բաց թողնել: Չի ստացվի: Իսկ «դու՛ք գնացեք բողոքեք», այն կոնտեքսով, ինչ դու ես գրել (մենք չենք գնա, դուք գնացեք), ես երբեք չեմ ասել: Սևով սպիտակի վրա գրված է՝ «դուք է՛լ գնացեք բողոքեք»: Գիտե՞ս, չգիտեմ՝ ինչն է ավելի երկարականջավայել՝ ուրիշի ասածը հասկանալ չկարողանա՞լը, թե՞ այն հասկանալը, բայց իրեն երկարականջի տեղ դնելը: Դու, այս ֆորումի շրջանակներում, տրամաբանող և մտածող մարդու համբավ ունես (ունեիր), այնպես որ՝ քո դեպքում, կարծում եմ, երկրորդ տարբերակն է ավելի ճշմարտանման: Իսկ այս երկու ստահոդ դրույթներիցդ բխող բոլոր հետևությունները այնքան անհեթեթ են, որ մեկնաբանելն անիմաստ է: Նախ՝ անձամբ ես ՀԱԿ-ի «մոլի կողմնակից» երբեք չեմ եղել և չեմ. իմ դիրքորոշումը բազում անգամներ արտահայտել եմ այստեղ, բարի եղիր կարդալ: Կամ կկրկնեմ. «Մոլի» է այն մարդը, որ իր նախընտրած կուսակցությունից բացի այլ ընտրություն չի պատկերացնում, իսկ ես շատ եմ ասել, որ կոնկրետ մարդը, խումբը, կուսակցությունը ինձ համար կարևոր չեն. կարևոր են տվյալ պահին տվյալ կուսակցության նախընտրած և առաջարկած լուծումները: Իսկ ինչպես կամզակերպվելն ու ինչ անելը հենց հիմա ինձ համար ամենավերջին խնդիրն են. ես իմ առաջիկա քայլը շատ լավ եմ պատկերացնում (և ոչ միայն ես), ու այն ամենաուղղակի ձևով կապված է այս թեմայի հետ: Հետագա գործողությունները՝ նույնպես:

Երկրորդ հանճարեղ միտքդ. «_...իսկ ինչ որ բան անելը, ամեն մեկը պարզվում է պիտի գնա ինքն անի_»: Ջայլամի քաղաքականությունից պրծանք, անցանք կկվի քաղաքականությանը: Եթե քո ոճով վերլուծեմ այս նախադասությունդ, կստացվի, որ դու, այնուամենայնիվ, սրտատրոփ սպասում ես, որ ինչ-որ մեկը ինչ-որ բան անի, ընդունում ես, որ այդ անողը ՀԱԿ-ն է, ի վերջո, պարզապես չես ուզում ձեռքերդ կեղտոտել, ճակատդ դեմ տալ դիպուկահարներին, տաք բազմոցդ փոխել Հյուսիսային պողոտայի հետ և այլն և այլն, ընդ որում՝ դրա համար ունես այնպիսի պատճառներ, ինչպիսիք են վախը, անվճռականությունը, ՀԱԿ-ին այսքան պախարակելուց հետո դիմակդ չպատռելը և այսպես շարունակ: Բայց նման բան չեմ անի, կարիք չկա, այլ կհարցնեմ ընդամենը մեկ բան. բա ուրիշ ո՞վ: Եթե ոչ ամեն մեկս, ապա ո՞վ: Դու ՀՀ քաղաքացի չե՞ս: Եթե այո, ապա ինչու՞ պիտի այլ քաղաքացիներ (աջակողմյան, ձախակողմյան, դաշնակ, այլք) աշխատեն, որ դու վայելես: Չե՞ս զզվում, երբ ծամում-դնում են բերանդ: Այս միտքդ ապացուցում է, որ պետության կառուցվածքին, իշխանությանը, ժողովրդավարությանը, սահմանադրությանը վերաբերող քո գիտելիքներում մի քանի խոշոր ու անուղղելի բացեր կան: Նաև՝ ինչու՞ ես համոզված, որ կուսակցությունները «մենք» չենք: Ես «մենք» ասելով հասկանում եմ նախևառաջ ՀՀ բնակչությունը՝ փոքրամասնություն կազմող կառավարական օղակներով, փոքրամասնություն կազմող ուժային կառույցներով, մեծամասնություն կազմող ժողովրդով: Իսկ քեզ համար «մենք»-ը սահմանափակվում է «ես»-ով, կարծես թե: «Ամեն մեկն իր համար յոլա գնա» գոյություն չունի հենց այն պահից սկսած, երբ իրար կողքի են հավաքվում մի քանի հազար մարդ, ու դու դա լավ ես գիտակցում: Հանրահավաքներին «ամեն մեկն իր համար» չէր գալիս:

Սիրով շարունակեմ այս երկխոսությունը:

----------

Chuk (26.02.2009), Մարկիզ (25.02.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Մեկ ընդհանուր դիտարկում: Շատ է խոսվում Շարժամ մարելու, թուլանալու մասին: Խնդրում եմ այս ֆորումում մտեք «Քաղաքականություն» բաժինն ու թեմաները դասավորեք ըստ գրառումների քանակի: Քսան օրից պակաս էլ գոյություն ունեցող այս թեման երկրորդ տեղում է, ընդ որում՝ առաջին տեղում կրկին անցած տարվա մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի մասին թեմա է: Սա, թեկուզ ընդամենը մեկ ֆորումի տվյալների վրա հիմնված վիճակագրություն է, այնուամենայնիվ՝ թուլացման միտում բնավ ցուց չի տալիս. ընդհակառակը՝ ապացուցում է, որ մեկ տարի անց ՀԱԿ-ի կազմակերպած ակցիաները կրկին ամենաքննարկվող ու ուշադրություն գրավողն են:

----------

Chuk (26.02.2009), Kuk (26.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Մեկ ընդհանուր դիտարկում: Շատ է խոսվում Շարժամ մարելու, թուլանալու մասին: Խնդրում եմ այս ֆորումում մտեք «Քաղաքականություն» բաժինն ու թեմաները դասավորեք ըստ գրառումների քանակի: Քսան օրից պակաս էլ գոյություն ունեցող այս թեման երկրորդ տեղում է, ընդ որում՝ առաջին տեղում կրկին անցած տարվա մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի մասին թեմա է: Սա, թեկուզ ընդամենը մեկ ֆորումի տվյալների վրա հիմնված վիճակագրություն է, այնուամենայնիվ՝ թուլացման միտում բնավ ցուց չի տալիս. ընդհակառակը՝ ապացուցում է, որ մեկ տարի անց ՀԱԿ-ի կազմակերպած ակցիաները կրկին ամենաքննարկվող ու ուշադրություն գրավողն են:


Հայկօ, էս ֆորումի հետ կապված, պետք ա նկատել, որ ինչպես ասում են քաղաքականության մեջ, էստեղ ընդդիմության լոբբին լավ ա գործում:  :Smile: 
Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ ես էլ չեմ նկատում, որ մարի շարժումը: Իմ կարծիքով, որոշ չափով մարեց անցած տարի մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո, երբ երկրում արտակարգ դրություն էր, իսկ դրանից հետո մինչև հիմա շարժման ակտիվությունը հիմնականում ստաբիլ է:

----------


## voter

> *voter*, ......բայց իրեն երկարականջի տեղ դնելը...............


Սա արդեն մոդերատորական դեպք ա ու այդպիսով անիմաստ է շարունակլ խոսակցությունը, բայց այնուամենայնիվ պատասխանեմ կարդացողների համար, քանի որ տեսնում եմ, որ հերթական ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվող ու դատարկաբանությամբ տառապող գրագետի հավակնորդ էս ոնցվոր Բլեյանը ու զուտ փորձում ես քննարկման ընթացքում խուճուճ նապադասություններով տպավորություն թողել, երբ ասածիդ մեջ ոչինչ կոնկրետ չկա



> ես իմ առաջիկա քայլը շատ լավ եմ պատկերացնում (և ոչ միայն ես), ու այն ամենաուղղակի ձևով կապված է այս թեմայի հետ: Հետագա գործողությունները՝ նույնպես:


Եվ այդ գործողությունները կան, բայց դրանց մասին միայն դու գիտես, ուրիշներն էլ իրենք գիտեն, ՀԱԿն էլ ինքը գիտի և այդպես շարունակ անկապ իրար հետ չկոորդինացված ու շատ դեպքերում գաղտնի ինչը նշանակում է անարժեք գործողություններ են։




> ........դու, այնուամենայնիվ, սրտատրոփ սպասում ես, որ ինչ-որ մեկը ինչ-որ բան անի, ընդունում ես, որ այդ անողը ՀԱԿ-ն է, ի վերջո, պարզապես չես ուզում ձեռքերդ կեղտոտել, ճակատդ դեմ տալ դիպուկահարներին, տաք բազմոցդ փոխել Հյուսիսային պողոտայի հետ և այլն և այլն, ընդ որում՝ դրա համար ունես այնպիսի պատճառներ, ինչպիսիք են վախը, անվճռականությունը, ՀԱԿ-ին այսքան պախարակելուց հետո դիմակդ չպատռելը և այսպես շարունակ: Բայց նման բան չեմ անի, կարիք չկա, այլ կհարցնեմ ընդամենը մեկ բան. բա ուրիշ ո՞վ: Եթե ոչ ամեն մեկս, ապա ո՞վ: Դու ՀՀ քաղաքացի չե՞ս: Եթե այո, ապա ինչու՞ պիտի այլ քաղաքացիներ (աջակողմյան, ձախակողմյան, դաշնակ, այլք) աշխատեն, որ դու վայելես: Չե՞ս զզվում, երբ ծամում-դնում են բերանդ.......


Հավայի աննպատակ հելնել միտինգի ֆռֆռալով ոչինչի չես հասնի, դրա համար կոորդինացիա է պետք, նպատակ ուղղություն, գործողությունների հերդականություն է պետք կանխորոշել մարդկանց ասել, վաղն, մյուս օրն ինչ անեն, որտեղ անեն։

Իսկ եթե ՀԱԿն ընդունակ չէ դա անելու իսկ ես համոզված եմ, ՉԻ ցանկանում ժողովրդին կոորդինացնել, ապա իրավիճակը ու համակարգը չի փոխվի, այլ միայն կփոխվեն ինչ որ անձիք որոնք ռիսկով էին ու արեցին ինչ որ անձանցով, որոնք վախցան ձեռ քաշին անելու գործից։

Իմ անելիքները հիմնարար համակարգային ու անանուն են եղել մինչև հիմա, դրա համար էլ ինձ համար ՀՀ քաղաքացիություն, կուսակցական պատկանելիությունը, ախպերական հարաբերությունները էական չեն եղել ու չեն լինի, իսկ քեզ նման մտածողներոց հայ հասարակությունը միայն անող ու չանող, ղարաբաղցի ու երևանցի, կեղտոտ ու մաքուրի ենք բաժանելու ու հավերժ ռազբիրատ ենք անելու, քանի որ ԸՆԴՀԱՆՈՒՐ բոլորի կողմից ԸՆԴՈՒՆԵԼԻ համահայկական ԱՐԺԵՔՆԵՐԻ մասին որոնք անձանցից անկախ են, չի խոսվում, նեղ հայավարի մտածողությամբ, մարդա մեր բախչի հարցերն ենք լուծում ու անպայման այնպես, որ ուրիշները հանկարծ չիմանան։

Եթե ՀԱԿն իսակեպս համազգային նպատակների ու գործողության կոորդինատոր ուժ լիներ, ինչպես ժամանակին Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեն էր ու ինչպես փորձում էր ԼՏՊն բոլորի հետ ընտրություններից առաջ զրուցելով դառնալ, ապա նպատակը այսքան ամենուր ու ամեն տեղ չէինք քննարկի ու հարցը չէր լինի, քանի հոգի է դա անում, զուտ միայն այն փաստը, որ մեկն անգամ դա անում է արդյուքի կբերեր։

Առայժմ անարդյունք մի ամբողջ տարի սպասմ ենք, որ բան պիտի լինի – հիմա կասեն, բա ԼՏՊն նախագահ չի չի կարա անի, հենց դարձնեք ժողովրդի համար լիքը բան կանի։ Իսկ եթե չդարձնենք, չի անելու, ՆԱԽԱՊԱՅՄԱՆ ա նախագահի աթոռը........

----------


## Nareco

> Սա արդեն մոդերատորական դեպք ա ու այդպիսով անիմաստ է շարունակլ խոսակցությունը, բայց այնուամենայնիվ պատասխանեմ կարդացողների համար, քանի որ տեսնում եմ, որ հերթական ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվող ու դատարկաբանությամբ տառապող գրագետի հավակնորդ էս ոնցվոր Բլեյանը ու զուտ փորձում ես քննարկման ընթացքում խուճուճ նապադասություններով տպավորություն թողել, երբ ասածիդ մեջ ոչինչ կոնկրետ չկա
> 
> 
> Եվ այդ գործողությունները կան, բայց դրանց մասին միայն դու գիտես, ուրիշներն էլ իրենք գիտեն, ՀԱԿն էլ ինքը գիտի և այդպես շարունակ անկապ իրար հետ չկոորդինացված ու շատ դեպքերում գաղտնի ինչը նշանակում է անարժեք գործողություններ են։
> 
> 
> 
> *Հավայի աննպատակ հելնել միտինգի ֆռֆռալով ոչինչի չես հասնի, դրա համար կոորդինացիա է պետք, նպատակ ուղղություն, գործողությունների հերդականություն է պետք կանխորոշել մարդկանց ասել, վաղն, մյուս օրն ինչ անեն, որտեղ անեն։*
> 
> ...


Վոթեր, էնպիսի մտքի գոհարներ ես արտահայտում անտարբեր չեմ կարողանում մնալ:  :Smile: 
 Օրինակ` եթե գիտես էդ դեղատոմսը, սպեղանին, որ «խմենք»  ու «հավայի աննպատակ չհելնենք, միտինգների չֆռֆռանք» ասա' իմանանք, թե չէ քո «անելիքների հիմնարար համակարգային ու անանուն» լինելը ու այստեղ վերամբարձ ճառեր ասելը ինձ զոմբիիս ոչինչ չի տալիս: Կիսվի', բացվի', կարող է իրոք էնպիսի մտքեր ու ռազմավարական ծրագրեր ունես, որ ափսոս է էդպես անանուն մնան:  :Wink:  
 Ի՞նչ ես հասկանում «ԸՆԴՈՒՆԵԼԻ համահայկական ԱՐԺԵՔՆԵՐ» ասելով:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սա արդեն մոդերատորական դեպք ա ու այդպիսով անիմաստ է շարունակլ խոսակցությունը, բայց այնուամենայնիվ պատասխանեմ կարդացողների համար, քանի որ տեսնում եմ, որ հերթական ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվող ու դատարկաբանությամբ տառապող գրագետի հավակնորդ էս ոնցվոր Բլեյանը ու զուտ փորձում ես քննարկման ընթացքում խուճուճ նապադասություններով տպավորություն թողել, երբ ասածիդ մեջ ոչինչ կոնկրետ չկա
> 
> 
> Եվ այդ գործողությունները կան, բայց դրանց մասին միայն դու գիտես, ուրիշներն էլ իրենք գիտեն, ՀԱԿն էլ ինքը գիտի և այդպես շարունակ անկապ իրար հետ չկոորդինացված ու շատ դեպքերում գաղտնի ինչը նշանակում է անարժեք գործողություններ են։
> 
> 
> 
> Հավայի աննպատակ հելնել միտինգի ֆռֆռալով ոչինչի չես հասնի, դրա համար կոորդինացիա է պետք, նպատակ ուղղություն, գործողությունների հերդականություն է պետք կանխորոշել մարդկանց ասել, վաղն, մյուս օրն ինչ անեն, որտեղ անեն։
> 
> ...


Ընգեր, ինչքան շատ եմ կարդում գրառումներդ էնքան ավատարդ դուրս գալիս ա… մալադեց

----------

Ariadna (26.02.2009), Kuk (26.02.2009), Մարկիզ (26.02.2009), Տրիբուն (26.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայկօ, էս ֆորումի հետ կապված, պետք ա նկատել, որ ինչպես ասում են քաղաքականության մեջ, էստեղ ընդդիմության լոբբին լավ ա գործում: 
> Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ ես էլ չեմ նկատում, որ մարի շարժումը: Իմ կարծիքով, որոշ չափով մարեց անցած տարի մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո, երբ երկրում արտակարգ դրություն էր, իսկ դրանից հետո մինչև հիմա շարժման ակտիվությունը հիմնականում ստաբիլ է:


Շարժումը կմարի եթե

1. իշխանությունը լուծի իր առջև ծառացած բոլոր խնդիրները

2. Հայաստանում մարդ չմնա

----------

Ariadna (26.02.2009), Kuk (26.02.2009), murmushka (25.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Շարժումը կմարի եթե
> 
> 1. իշխանությունը լուծի իր առջև ծառացած բոլոր խնդիրները
> 
> 2. Հայաստանում մարդ չմնա


Էդ երկու պայմանները "և"-ով են միացած, թե "կամ"-ով?  :Think: 
 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Լեո (26.02.2009)

----------


## ArmBoy

> ...Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ ես էլ չեմ նկատում, որ մարի շարժումը...


Իսկ եթե գաղտնիք չի, ո՞նց եք իմանում, որ շարժումը չի մարում: Մարտի մեկի նախատեսված միջոցառումը մի կողմ դրեք՝ մինչ այդ ինչ-որ ակտիվություն կա՞ր՝ ընդդիմադիր մի քանի թերթերից ու կայքերից բացի: Ես եմ, ու այդ թերթերը չեմ գնում, ու ինտերնետ էլ չունեմ, ու ապրում եմ Մարալիկում: Հետո՞, ո՞նց պիտի իմանամ, շարժումը կա՞, թե՞ չկա: 

Նկատեք, որ ես ոչ թե չարախնդում եմ, այլ պարզապես չեմ կարողանում տեսնել Ձեր նշած ակտիվությունը:

----------

Ahik (26.02.2009), Ariadna (26.02.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Իսկ եթե գաղտնիք չի, ո՞նց եք իմանում, որ շարժումը չի մարում: Մարտի մեկի նախատեսված միջոցառումը մի կողմ դրեք՝ մինչ այդ ինչ-որ ակտիվություն կա՞ր՝ ընդդիմադիր մի քանի թերթերից ու կայքերից բացի: Ես եմ, ու այդ թերթերը չեմ գնում, ու ինտերնետ էլ չունեմ, ու ապրում եմ Մարալիկում: Հետո՞, ո՞նց պիտի իմանամ, շարժումը կա՞, թե՞ չկա: 
> 
> Նկատեք, որ ես ոչ թե չարախնդում եմ, այլ պարզապես չեմ կարողանում տեսնել Ձեր նշած ակտիվությունը:


Մեջբերելու փոխարեն, շնորհակալությունը սեղմվեց, ամենևին չէի ցանկանում  :LOL:  ArmBoy ջան, քանի որ չես չարախնդում, այլ անկեղծորեն հետաքրքրվում ես, փորձեմ պատասխանել: Նախ կուզեի հարցիդ հարցով պատասխանել. քո նշած տարբերակով, դու ինքդ ինչպես՞ ես պատկերացնում, ո՞նց լիներ, որ պարզ լիներ, որ շարժումը չի մարել: Ասենք քաղաքապետարանին դիմեին հանրահավաքը Մարալիկում անցկացնելու խնդրանքով, և բոլորով գային Մարալիկ, որպեսզի նրանք, ովքեր թերթ չեն գնում, ինտերնետ չեն մտնում, գյուղից դուրս չեն գալիս՝տեսնեին ու հավատային, որ շարժումը չի մարե՞լ: Շարժումը չի մարել բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր քիչ թե շատ հետաքրքրվում են իրենց երկրի վիճակով, ցավում են էն բոլոր անարդարությունների համար, որ կատարվում է իրենց շուրջը, հետևում են դատական խայտառակ գործընթացներին, տեսնում են թե ինչ է կատարվում տնտեսության հետ ....

----------


## Ahik

> Շարժումը կմարի եթե
> 
> 1. իշխանությունը լուծի իր առջև ծառացած բոլոր խնդիրները
> 
> 2. Հայաստանում մարդ չմնա


Բայց ինչ սադիստն ես :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
երկրորդն ավելի հեշտա անելը քան առաջինը :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

Լեո (26.02.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Մեջբերելու փոխարեն, շնորհակալությունը սեղմվեց, ամենևին չէի ցանկանում  ArmBoy ջան, քանի որ չես չարախնդում, այլ անկեղծորեն հետաքրքրվում ես, փորձեմ պատասխանել: Նախ կուզեի հարցիդ հարցով պատասխանել. քո նշած տարբերակով, դու ինքդ ինչպես՞ ես պատկերացնում, ո՞նց լիներ, որ պարզ լիներ, որ շարժումը չի մարել: Ասենք քաղաքապետարանին դիմեին հանրահավաքը Մարալիկում անցկացնելու խնդրանքով, և բոլորով գային Մարալիկ, որպեսզի նրանք, ովքեր թերթ չեն գնում, ինտերնետ չեն մտնում, գյուղից դուրս չեն գալիս՝տեսնեին ու հավատային, որ շարժումը չի մարե՞լ: Շարժումը չի մարել բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր քիչ թե շատ հետաքրքրվում են իրենց երկրի վիճակով, ցավում են էն բոլոր անարդարությունների համար, որ կատարվում է իրենց շուրջը, հետևում են դատական խայտառակ գործընթացներին, տեսնում են թե ինչ է կատարվում տնտեսության հետ ....


Բա էտ ոնց եղավ, որ Երևանում չեն թողնում բայց անում եք, իսկ օրինակ նույն Մարալիկում չեք կարողանում նույն արդյունքին հասնեք :Blush: 
Կարողա մտքներիտ տեղ չկա Մարալիկցիներին (ավելի շուտ մարզերի բնակիչներին) ինչ-որ բան բացատրել :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Բա էտ ոնց եղավ, որ Երևանում չեն թողնում բայց անում եք, իսկ օրինակ նույն Մարալիկում չեք կարողանում նույն արդյունքին հասնեք
> Կարողա մտքներիտ տեղ չկա Մարալիկցիներին (ավելի շուտ մարզերի բնակիչներին) ինչ-որ բան բացատրել


Կարդա.



> *«ՀԱԿ-ը կայացած կառույց է մեր մարզում»՝* մամլո ասուլիսն այսպես սկսեց ՀԱԿ ՇՄ տարածքային պատասխանատու Մարտին Ղարիբյանը: Գրասենյակը, նրա հավաստմամբ, իր առջեւ դրած բոլոր խնդիրները ժամանակին հաղթահարել է: Անդամագրել մոտ 1200 քաղաքացիների: Ինչքա՞ն է ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչների թիվն ամբողջ ՇՄ, դեռեւս ամփոփված չէ:
> 
> ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչների հավաստմամբ, անդամագրման գործընթացում քաղաքացիների ակտիվությունը վերջերս նկատելի է դարձել: Ինչը հիմնականում կապում են սոցիալական խնդիրների հետ: Տաքսու վարորդների փոքր ու միջին ձեռնարկատերերի դժգոհությունները շատերին  տարել են  դեպի ՀԱԿ գրասենյակ, բացառված չէ, որ նրանց թիվը զգալի կլինի նաեւ առաջիկա հանրահավաքին:
> 
> 
> 
> Արմենուհի Վարդանյան
> 25.02.2009.

----------

Ambrosine (26.02.2009)

----------


## Ahik

Կուկ ջան ես շաաաաատ ուրախ եմ, որ այդպիսի կառույցներ կան. Սակայն երբեք չեմ լսել, որ ընտրություններից հետո մարզերում ցույցեր և երթեր կազմակերպվեն :Smile:  Ցավում եմ այդ բաց թողնման համար :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան ես շաաաաատ ուրախ եմ, որ այդպիսի կառույցներ կան. Սակայն երբեք չեմ լսել, որ ընտրություններից հետո մարզերում ցույցեր և երթեր կազմակերպվեն Ցավում եմ այդ բաց թողնման համար


Ահիկ ջան, քո կարծիքով ինչի՞ համար են հանրահավաք անում:

----------


## Ahik

> Ահիկ ջան, քո կարծիքով ինչի՞ համար են հանրահավաք անում:


Որտեղ :Angry2:  մարզերում :Blush:  խոսում ենք մարզերի մասին

----------


## Kuk

> Որտեղ մարզերում խոսում ենք մարզերի մասին


Ես հարցնում եմ` ընդհանրապես հանրահավաքն ինչի համար է քո կարծիքով:

----------


## Ahik

> Ես հարցնում եմ` ընդհանրապես հանրահավաքն ինչի համար է քո կարծիքով:


Ես լավ գիտեմ ինչ եք անում ու ինչի համար :Angry2: 
Դու ինձ պատասխանի ինչի մարզերում հանրահավաքներ չեն կազմակերպվում :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես լավ գիտեմ ինչ եք անում ու ինչի համար
> Դու ինձ պատասխանի ինչի մարզերում հանրահավաքներ չեն կազմակերպվում


Ահիկ, արդեն չափն անցնում ես էդ կարմիր սմայլներով: Կոնկրետ հարցիս պատասխանի:

----------


## Ahik

> Ահիկ, արդեն չափն անցնում ես էդ կարմիր սմայլներով: Կոնկրետ հարցիս պատասխանի:


Ձեր թիմում ահագին մարդիկ կան, որ իմ կարծիքին ծանոթ են, իդեպ առաջինն ես հարցը տվեցի, թե նեղվում ես :LOL:  կարողա չգիտես ինչ պատասխանես :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Կրկնում եմ :Blush:  ինչու հանրահավաքներ մարզերում չեն իրականացվում

----------


## Kuk

> Ձեր թիմում ահագին մարդիկ կան, որ իմ կարծիքին ծանոթ են, իդեպ առաջինն ես հարցը տվեցի, թե նեղվում ես կարողա չգիտես ինչ պատասխանես
> Կրկնում եմ ինչու հանրահավաքներ մարզերում չեն իրականացվում


Ահիկ, քեզ կոռեկտ պահի, դուս տվածներիդ համար չես կարա պատասխան տաս: Լուրջ եմ հետդ խոսում, ի՞նչ առաջին հարց տալ, ի՞նչ երկրորդ հարց տալ: Երբ որ պետք ա լինում, մարզերում էլ են անում, հիմա պետք չի, չեն անում: Հիմա դու իմ հարցին պատասխանի. քո կարծիքով ինչի՞ համար են հանրահավաք անում:

----------


## Ahik

> Ահիկ, քեզ կոռեկտ պահի, դուս տվածներիդ համար չես կարա պատասխան տաս: Լուրջ եմ հետդ խոսում, ի՞նչ առաջին հարց տալ, ի՞նչ երկրորդ հարց տալ: Երբ որ պետք ա լինում, մարզերում էլ են անում, հիմա պետք չի, չեն անում: Հիմա դու իմ հարցին պատասխանի. քո կարծիքով ինչի՞ համար են հանրահավաք անում:


Քո գրածից պարզ դարձավ այն, որ մարզերում հանրահավաք անելու կարիք չկա, իսկ թե երբ դրա կարիքը կլինի պարզ չի :Hands Up:  համաձայն ես :Smile: 
Քո հարցին կոնկրետ պատասխանեմ, ուզում եք ուղղակի էս վարչակարգից ազատվեք :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Քո գրածից պարզ դարձավ այն, որ մարզերում հանրահավաք անելու կարիք չկա, իսկ թե երբ դրա կարիքը կլինի պարզ չի համաձայն ես
> Քո հարցին կոնկրետ պատասխանեմ, ուզում եք ուղղակի էս վարչակարգից ազատվեք


Ոչ թե պարզ դարձավ, այլ ես պարզ ասեցի դա.



> Ահիկ, քեզ կոռեկտ պահի, դուս տվածներիդ համար չես կարա պատասխան տաս: Լուրջ եմ հետդ խոսում, ի՞նչ առաջին հարց տալ, ի՞նչ երկրորդ հարց տալ: Երբ որ պետք ա լինում, մարզերում էլ են անում, *հիմա պետք չի, չեն անում*: Հիմա դու իմ հարցին պատասխանի. քո կարծիքով ինչի՞ համար են հանրահավաք անում:

----------


## Ahik

> Ոչ թե պարզ դարձավ, այլ ես պարզ ասեցի դա.


Շատ լավ ես գրել :Hands Up: 
Հիմա շարունակեմ Ariadna-ի վերջի գրած միտքը. Բա ոնց անե՞ք :Wink:  որ մարզերում իմանան ձեր շարժման մասին

Դե մինչ վաղը :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ եթե գաղտնիք չի, ո՞նց եք իմանում, որ շարժումը չի մարում: Մարտի մեկի նախատեսված միջոցառումը մի կողմ դրեք՝ մինչ այդ ինչ-որ ակտիվություն կա՞ր՝ ընդդիմադիր մի քանի թերթերից ու կայքերից բացի: Ես եմ, ու այդ թերթերը չեմ գնում, ու ինտերնետ էլ չունեմ, ու ապրում եմ Մարալիկում: Հետո՞, ո՞նց պիտի իմանամ, շարժումը կա՞, թե՞ չկա: 
> 
> Նկատեք, որ ես ոչ թե չարախնդում եմ, այլ պարզապես չեմ կարողանում տեսնել Ձեր նշած ակտիվությունը:


Պայքարի չմարելը նկատելու համար անհրաժեշտ է հետևել երկրում տեղի ունեցողին ու նկատել, որ երկրում քաղաքականություն թելադրողն, ըստ էության, ոչ թե իշխանությունն է, այլ ՀԱԿ-ը:

Սա նկատելու համար մասնավորապես պետք է նկատել, որ գրեթե բոլոր օտարերկրյա պաշտոնյաները Հայաստան գալիս անպայման հանդիպում են ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչների հետ, պետք է նկատել, որ արդեն գրեթե 1 տարի է, ինչ չեն դադարում անընդհատ բողոքի ցույցերը, մասնավորապես քաղաքական զբոսանքները, ամենշաբաթյա պիկետները դատախազության առաջ, քաղբանտարկյալների դատավարություններին ընդդիմադիրների ներկայությունն ու բողոքի ակցիաները, մեկ կոչով հանրահավաք անելը ցանկացած եղանակին, ցանկացած ժամին, ցանկացած պարագայում, ցանկացած տեղ ցանկացած խոսակցության ժամանակ քննարկման առարկա լինելը, ցանկացած մամուլի (իշխանական, «չեզոք» թե «ընդդիմադիր») էջերից ոչ մի օր դուրս չգալը, իշխանության կողմից ռեպրեսիաների չթուլացումն այլ անգամ ուժեղացումը, ՀԱԿ մասնակիցներին կապող ցանց ստեղծումը, մարզային, շրջանային, տեղային կառույցների օրեցօր ավելի ուժեղացումն ու գործումը, ստվերային կառավարության աստիճանական ձևավորումը և այլն: Թվարկման արժանի բաները շատ են, պարզապես պետք է տեսնելու ցանկություն, կամք ունենալ:

----------


## Kuk

> Շատ լավ ես գրել
> Հիմա շարունակեմ Ariadna-ի վերջի գրած միտքը. Բա ոնց անե՞ք որ մարզերում իմանան ձեր շարժման մասին
> 
> Դե մինչ վաղը


Հետաքրքրվողներն իմանում են: Դրա վառ ապացույցն ա մարզերի բնակիչների ակտիվ մասնակցությունը մայրաքաղաքում կազմակերպվող հանրահավաքներին: Նրանց մասնակցության վառ ապացույցն էլ ճանապարհների ապօրինի պակումն ու քաղաքացիների` ազատ տեղաշարժվելու իրավունքի ոտնահարումն է:

----------


## Chuk

Ահիկ, ակտիվ իրազակեման փուլը, կարելի է ասել, սկսվել է երեկվանից: Իսկ մարզերում առանձին հանրահավաքներ երբ պետք լինի, չկասկածես, որ կանցկացվի: Տվյալ փուլում դրա անհրաժեշտությունը, կարիքը չկա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ երկու պայմանները "և"-ով են միացած, թե "կամ"-ով?


կամ "և"-ով կամ "կամ"-ով … քո համար ինչ տարբերությունը

----------


## Chuk

> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը հաղորդագրություն է տարածել, որում անդրադարձ է կատարվում Արամ Սարգսյանի` Ավան համայնքի ակտիվիստների հետ հանդիպմանը: ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարության մեջ ասված է.
> 
> «Մարտի 1-ին նշանակված համահանրապետական հանրահավաքի կանխատեսելի բազմամարդությունը վարչախմբին ոչ միայն խուճապի է մատնել, ինչպես Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ամեն մի հանրահավաք, այլև բացահայտ հիսթերիայի։ Այլ կերպ դժվար է բացատրել այն հրահանգը, որ տրվել է Երևանի Ավան համայնքի ոստիկանությանը։ Երեկ, իմանալով Ավանի ՀԱԿ կազմակերպության ակտիվիստների հետ Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակի ներկայացուցիչ, «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության նախագահ Արամ Սարգսյանի հանդիպման մասին, այստեղ են ներկայացել մի խումբ ոստիկաններ և մտացածին պատճառաբանությամբ փորձել խանգարել հանդիպումը։ Երբ դա նրանց չի հաջողվել, հանդիպումից հետո ապօրինաբար ոստիկանության բաժին է տարվել Ավանի ՀԱԿ գրասենյակի ներկայացուցիչ Լևոն Եղիազարյանը, որին, փաստաբանի ներկայանալուց հետո ստիպված են եղել ազատ արձակել։ Ավելի ուշ «անհայտ անձինք» պոկել են գրասենյակի ցուցանակը։
> 
> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը դատապարտում է վարչախմբի կողմից ոստիկանությանը սեփական ապօրինությունների գործիք դարձնելու հերթական այս փաստը։ Այսօրինակ գործողությունները, որոնք ուղղված են մարտի 1-ին հայտարարված հանրահավաքին մասնակցել ցանկացողների թիվը նվազեցնելուն, կարող են միայն խղճահարություն հարուցել»։


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

----------


## Mephistopheles

մի շատ հետաքրքիր լեկսիկոն եմ նկատել… "Բա ոնց անե՞ք որ մարզերում իմանան ձեր շարժման մասին" , "ուզում եք ուղղակի էս վարչակարգից ազատվեք"… այնպիսի տպավորություն է կարծես վրացիների կամ մի այլ երկրի մասին են խոսում… խնդիր չկա, "մօյա խատա ս կրայու"… դիրքորոշման բացակայությունը հանցանք չի, մարդուն չես կարող մեղադրել անտարբեր լինելու համար… էդ մարդկանց համար թերթը ուտելիք փաթաթելու համար ա, տելեվիզորը "Վերվարած" նայելու համար, ռադիոն երգ լսելու… ականջն էլ–ոնց որ մեր հայդուցազունը կասեր "talant search" շոուի ժամանակ– "մենակ լսելու համար չի այլ օդանավ, գնացք ու (օլիգարխի) ջիպ քաշելու համար է նաև, թող ամերիկացիներն իմանան"… նորությունն էլ, դե հայլուրից կստանաք

----------

Ariadna (26.02.2009), Մարկիզ (26.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Mephistopheles, քո թույլտվությամբ խոսքդ մի քիչ շարունակեմ: Ուրեմն  մի հատ տիպ կա, որ էս շարժմանը դեմ ա ու միաժամանակ իշխանությանն ա դեմ: Էդ տիպն ինչի՞ն ա կողմ, թերևս ինքն էլ չգիտի: Ինքը ընդամենը մի կողմին վատ ա համարում, մյուս կողմին բեթար ու չի ուզում ընտրություն կատարել վատի ու բեթարի մեջ: Դեռ մի կողմ թողնենք, որ էսպիսի սահմանումները աբսուրդ ու մտքի թռիչք են, ու գանք խնդրի մյուս կողմին: Տարօրինակաբար էս մարդկանցից շատերը աչքները ջուր կտրած մեր ճամփին են նայում ու երազում են, որ մենք մի բան անենք: Նրանց փափագն էն ա, որ օր առաջ կարողանանք իրանց էս իշխանությունից ազատեն, որտև արդարացիորեն  հասկանում են, որ վիճակը հիմա կատաստրոֆիկ վատ ա. «բայց ախպեր, մենք շառից փորձանքից հեռու», - մտածում են նրանք: Այսինքն իրանք գտնում են, որ էն, ինչ արվում ա, ռիսկ ա, ուրեմն էդ ռիսկին ուրիշները թող գնան, իրենց խառը չլինեն, պատասխանատվություն չկրեն: Նրանք էն մարդիկ, որոնք իրենք իրենց կամա թե ակամա մեր երկրում դիտորդի տեղ են դրել: Իրենք միշտ  խոսողն են, իրենք միշտ քննադատողն են, իրենք բազում արատները նկատողներն են, բայց դրա դեմն առնողը չեն... «թող ուրիշը առնի, որ եթե չստացվի, վրան մուննաթ գամ»... սա ա իրանց տրամաբանությունը ու իրանց ողջ արածը: Բայց ա՜խ, ոնց են երազում, որ անենք, որ սաղ ժողովրդին ոտի հանենք, որ մարզերի բնակչությանը ոտի հանենք, ճիշտ կազմակերպենք...

Աբսուրդն էն ա, որ մեկ-մեկ ինքդ քեզ բռնացնում էս մարկանց հետ «բանավիճելիս»... ասա հետն ի՞նչ խոսելիք ունես, ի՞նչ բացատրելիք ունես... Չգիտեմ, զարմանում եմ... 

Հա, ճիշտ ես, Mephistopheles, էս իրենց երկիրը չի, իրենք իրենց էստեղ հյուր են զգում...

----------

Ariadna (26.02.2009), Elmo (26.02.2009), Mephistopheles (27.02.2009), Nareco (26.02.2009), Երվանդ (26.02.2009), Հայկօ (26.02.2009), Մարկիզ (26.02.2009), Նորմարդ (26.02.2009), Քամի (26.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Chuk* Էս վերջին գրառմանդ բոլոր բառերի տակ ստորագրում եմ: Ես էլ ինձ իրավունք վերապահեմ քո թույլտվությամբ մի քանի բառ էլ ավելացնեմ: Էդ մարդիկ չեն ուզում ուրիշի ձեռքով օձ բռնած լինեն: Էդ մարդիկ ապագայի նկատմամբ չունեն են հավատը, որ դուք ունեք:

----------

Ahik (26.02.2009), Mephistopheles (27.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Mephistopheles, քո թույլտվությամբ խոսքդ մի քիչ շարունակեմ: Ուրեմն  մի հատ տիպ կա, որ էս շարժմանը դեմ ա ու միաժամանակ իշխանությանն ա դեմ: Էդ տիպն ինչի՞ն ա կողմ, թերևս ինքն էլ չգիտի: Ինքը ընդամենը մի կողմին վատ ա համարում, մյուս կողմին բեթար ու չի ուզում ընտրություն կատարել վատի ու բեթարի մեջ: Դեռ մի կողմ թողնենք, որ էսպիսի սահմանումները աբսուրդ ու մտքի թռիչք են, ու գանք խնդրի մյուս կողմին: Տարօրինակաբար էս մարդկանցից շատերը աչքները ջուր կտրած մեր ճամփին են նայում ու երազում են, որ մենք մի բան անենք: Նրանց փափագն էն ա, որ օր առաջ կարողանանք իրանց էս իշխանությունից ազատեն, որտև արդարացիորեն  հասկանում են, որ վիճակը հիմա կատաստրոֆիկ վատ ա. «բայց ախպեր, մենք շառից փորձանքից հեռու», - մտածում են նրանք: Այսինքն իրանք գտնում են, որ էն, ինչ արվում ա, ռիսկ ա, ուրեմն էդ ռիսկին ուրիշները թող գնան, իրենց խառը չլինեն, պատասխանատվություն չկրեն: Նրանք էն մարդիկ, որոնք իրենք իրենց կամա թե ակամա մեր երկրում դիտորդի տեղ են դրել: Իրենք միշտ  խոսողն են, իրենք միշտ քննադատողն են, իրենք բազում արատները նկատողներն են, բայց դրա դեմն առնողը չեն... «թող ուրիշը առնի, որ եթե չստացվի, վրան մուննաթ գամ»... սա ա իրանց տրամաբանությունը ու իրանց ողջ արածը: Բայց ա՜խ, ոնց են երազում, որ անենք, որ սաղ ժողովրդին ոտի հանենք, որ մարզերի բնակչությանը ոտի հանենք, ճիշտ կազմակերպենք...
> 
> Աբսուրդն էն ա, որ մեկ-մեկ ինքդ քեզ բռնացնում էս մարկանց հետ «բանավիճելիս»... ասա հետն ի՞նչ խոսելիք ունես, ի՞նչ բացատրելիք ունես... Չգիտեմ, զարմանում եմ... 
> 
> Հա, ճիշտ ես, Mephistopheles, էս իրենց երկիրը չի, իրենք իրենց էստեղ հյուր են զգում...


Չուկ ջան, ես «շարժմանը դեմ  ու միաժամանակ իշխանության դեմ տիպին» եմ պատկանում ու վստահեցնում եմ, որ մենակ ես չեմ: Ու ասել, որ ես կամ մենք չգիտենք, թե ինչին ենք կողմ, արդեն իսկ անհիմն է ու դատարկ տեղը խոսել է: Քո կողմից աբսուրդ համարած սահմանումները ամենեւին էլ աբսուրդ չեն, ուղղակի տենց ձեռք ա տալիս, տենց ես ասում: Աբսուրդը «ով մեզ հետ չէ, մեր թշնամին է» սկզբունքն է, ինչը որոշակիորեն նշմարվում է էս թեմայի գրառումներում: Եթե ձեր ճամփին նայողները մեծամասնություն են կազմում, ուրեմն ես են եզակիներից եմ, ովքեր ձեր ճամփին չեն նայում: Ես գիտեմ, որ դուք ու ձեր նման շատերը բարի նպատակներով ու մեր երկրի համար անհանգստանալով են միանում շարժմանը, բայց ձեր նպատակները իմ կարծիքով միայն կօգտագործվեն որոշակի ուժերի կողմից իշխանության հասնելու համար: Ու գուցե ստացվի էս տարբերակը «Խոտելի կակ լուչշե, ա պօլիչիլօս կակ վսեգդա»:

Համ էլ ուշադիր կարող ես լինել, որ էլ քեզ չբռնացնես ինձ հետ «բանավիճելիս», որ հետո չզարմանաս:

Հ.Գ. Էս իմ երկիրն ա ու ոչ պակաս քան ձերը:

----------

Արիացի (26.02.2009), Լեո (26.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ճի՞շտ ա, որ մարտի 1-ին որ շրջանից ավտոբուս եկավ Երևան, էտ շրջանի միլպետին գործից հեռացնելու են :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> Ճի՞շտ ա, որ մարտի 1-ին որ շրջանից ավտոբուս եկավ Երևան, էտ շրջանի միլպետին գործից հեռացնելու են


Հեռացնելը չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ կպատժեն, ու ոչ միայն միլպետին ու ոչ օրինական ձևերով: Առաջին ու վերջին դեպքը չի: Էն Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի պաշտպանության միտինգների ժամանակ մի քանի անգամ շրջանից քաղաք վերադառնալուց, ժամերով մնացել եմ նորագավիթի պոստում: Չնայած որ ընդհանրապես թքած ունեյի քաղաքական իրավիճակի վրա: Մինչև 10000 տեսակ չեմ բացատրել որ կապ չունեմ դրա հետ ու գնում եմ քննության, որ ուշանում եմ, որ ասենք միտինգի էլ գնամ դու ի՞նչ ... ես որ ինձ արգելում ես ազատ տեղաշարժվել, չեն թողել: Չատ ժամանակ տեղի իշխանավորներն են զանգել երաշխավորել, որ էսինչ տեղից եկած գազելը կթողնեք մտնի քաղաք, հաստատ միտինգավոր չեն, ու չեն կանգնացրել: և այլն....

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չուկ ջան, ես «շարժմանը դեմ  ու միաժամանակ իշխանության դեմ տիպին» եմ պատկանում ու վստահեցնում եմ, որ մենակ ես չեմ: Ու ասել, որ ես կամ մենք չգիտենք, թե ինչին ենք կողմ, արդեն իսկ անհիմն է ու դատարկ տեղը խոսել է: Քո կողմից աբսուրդ համարած սահմանումները ամենեւին էլ աբսուրդ չեն, ուղղակի տենց ձեռք ա տալիս, տենց ես ասում: Աբսուրդը «ով մեզ հետ չէ, մեր թշնամին է» սկզբունքն է, ինչը որոշակիորեն նշմարվում է էս թեմայի գրառումներում: Եթե ձեր ճամփին նայողները մեծամասնություն են կազմում, ուրեմն ես են եզակիներից եմ, ովքեր ձեր ճամփին չեն նայում: Ես գիտեմ, որ դուք ու ձեր նման շատերը բարի նպատակներով ու մեր երկրի համար անհանգստանալով են միանում շարժմանը, բայց ձեր նպատակները իմ կարծիքով միայն կօգտագործվեն որոշակի ուժերի կողմից իշխանության հասնելու համար: Ու գուցե ստացվի էս տարբերակը «Խոտելի կակ լուչշե, ա պօլիչիլօս կակ վսեգդա»:
> 
> Համ էլ ուշադիր կարող ես լինել, որ էլ քեզ չբռնացնես ինձ հետ «բանավիճելիս», որ հետո չզարմանաս:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Էս իմ երկիրն ա ու ոչ պակաս քան ձերը:


Մորֆեուս, արդյո՞ք քո ասածը չի ենթադրում, որ «որոշակի ուժերի կողմից իշխանության հասնելու համար» նախատեսված այս շարժումը միայն թուլացնելու է երկիրը և ոչ մի լավ բանի չի բերելու։ Եթե այո, ապա թույլ տուր նկատել, որ այս տեսակետը մեկին մեկ համընկնում է ներկայիս իշխանությունների ներկայացուցիչների տեսակետի հետ։ Այսինքն դու ավտոմատ դառնում ես իշխանամետ, ինչքան էլ դեմ լինես ներկայիս իշխանություններին։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ճի՞շտ ա, որ մարտի 1-ին որ շրջանից ավտոբուս եկավ Երևան, էտ շրջանի միլպետին գործից հեռացնելու են


իսկ ճի՞շտ է, որ մարդկանց տեղաշարժվելու իրավունքը սահմանափակելը հակասահմանադրական է, ու ցանկացած իրեն հարգող քաղաքացի պիտի բողոքի դրա դեմ

----------

Chuk (26.02.2009), Elmo (26.02.2009), Mephistopheles (27.02.2009), murmushka (26.02.2009), Աբելյան (26.02.2009), Արշակ (26.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆեուս, արդյո՞ք քո ասածը չի ենթադրում, որ «որոշակի ուժերի կողմից իշխանության հասնելու համար» նախատեսված այս շարժումը միայն թուլացնելու է երկիրը և ոչ մի լավ բանի չի բերելու։ Եթե այո, ապա թույլ տուր նկատել, որ այս տեսակետը մեկին մեկ համընկնում է ներկայիս իշխանությունների ներկայացուցիչների տեսակետի հետ։ Այսինքն դու ավտոմատ դառնում ես իշխանամետ, ինչքան էլ դեմ լինես ներկայիս իշխանություններին։


Ուղղակի փայլեցիր տրամաբանությամբ :Hands Up: 
Կարող ա ես ու Սերժիկը երկուսս էլ գտնում ենք, որ ավանակը աշխատասեր կենդանի ա, ուրեմն էտ դեպքում ես Սերժամե՞տ եմ: :LOL:

----------

Elmo (26.02.2009), Արիացի (27.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ ճի՞շտ է, որ մարդկանց տեղաշարժվելու իրավունքը սահմանափակելը հակասահմանադրական է, ու ցանկացած իրեն հարգող քաղաքացի պիտի բողոքի դրա դեմ


Որոշ մոլախոտեր կարծում են, որ ճիշտ չէ :Angry2:

----------


## Elmo

> Որոշ մոլախոտեր կարծում են, որ ճիշտ չէ


Ստեղ կարծելով հո չի՞: Մենք ինչքան գիտեմ բան ունենք... են փոքր գրքից, են որ մեջը բաներ ա գրած, ու ազգովի որոշել ենք, որ մեջը ճիշտ բաներ ա գրած, ու ազգովի փող ենք տալիս են սև շորերով, փայտից մուրճով ձյաձյաներին, որ էդ գրած բաները պահեն: Ու էլի ազգովի փող ենք տալիս են կամուֆլաժ շորերով, ռտինյա մահակներով ու սատղերով ձյաձյաներին, որ էդ գրած բաների հետևանք բաները պահեն, ու մեզ պաշտպանեն են դեպքերից, երբ դրանք չեն համապատասխանում էդ գրած բաներին:
Կարծեմ էդ գրած բաների անունը օրենք էր, իսկ են փոքր գրքի անունն էլ սահմանադրություն: Ոնց որ ճիշտ եմ կարում չէ::

----------

Արիացի (27.02.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Հետաքրքրվողներն իմանում են: Դրա վառ ապացույցն ա մարզերի բնակիչների ակտիվ մասնակցությունը մայրաքաղաքում կազմակերպվող հանրահավաքներին: Նրանց մասնակցության վառ ապացույցն էլ ճանապարհների ապօրինի պակումն ու քաղաքացիների` ազատ տեղաշարժվելու իրավունքի ոտնահարումն է:


Ու էլի Երևան բերող ճանապարհներն են փակվում :Wink: 
Մի օր չեղավ Մարալիկ տանող ճանապարհը փակվեր :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ahik

> Ահիկ, ակտիվ իրազակեման փուլը, կարելի է ասել, սկսվել է երեկվանից: Իսկ մարզերում առանձին հանրահավաքներ երբ պետք լինի, չկասկածես, որ կանցկացվի: Տվյալ փուլում դրա անհրաժեշտությունը, կարիքը չկա:


Լավ ես գրել ուղղակի կիսատ ես գրել. 
Էտ քո իրազեկունը սկսվելա հանրահավաքից 5 օր առաջ ու կավարտվի ամսի 1-ին :Smile: 

Ու էլի մարզերի բնակիչենը կշարունակեն բոռտին մնացածի կարգավիճակում մնալ :Sad:

----------


## Ahik

> *Chuk* Էս վերջին գրառմանդ բոլոր բառերի տակ ստորագրում եմ: Ես էլ ինձ իրավունք վերապահեմ քո թույլտվությամբ մի քանի բառ էլ ավելացնեմ: Էդ մարդիկ չեն ուզում ուրիշի ձեռքով օձ բռնած լինեն: Էդ մարդիկ ապագայի նկատմամբ չունեն են հավատը, որ դուք ունեք:


Լիովին համամիտ եմ, ու կարամ նաև ավելացնել, որ իրանք էլ չունեն, ուղղակի էլ ուրիշ ձև չունեն էս իշխանությունից ազատվելու Լևոնի պոչից են բռնել :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Դա ես արդեն ապացուցել եմ վերևիս գրառումներում :Cool:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ես «շարժմանը դեմ  ու միաժամանակ իշխանության դեմ տիպին» եմ պատկանում ու վստահեցնում եմ, որ մենակ ես չեմ: Ու ասել, որ ես կամ մենք չգիտենք, թե ինչին ենք կողմ, արդեն իսկ անհիմն է ու դատարկ տեղը խոսել է: Քո կողմից աբսուրդ համարած սահմանումները ամենեւին էլ աբսուրդ չեն, ուղղակի տենց ձեռք ա տալիս, տենց ես ասում: Աբսուրդը «ով մեզ հետ չէ, մեր թշնամին է» սկզբունքն է, ինչը որոշակիորեն նշմարվում է էս թեմայի գրառումներում: Եթե ձեր ճամփին նայողները մեծամասնություն են կազմում, ուրեմն ես են եզակիներից եմ, ովքեր ձեր ճամփին չեն նայում: Ես գիտեմ, որ դուք ու ձեր նման շատերը բարի նպատակներով ու մեր երկրի համար անհանգստանալով են միանում շարժմանը, բայց ձեր նպատակները իմ կարծիքով միայն կօգտագործվեն որոշակի ուժերի կողմից իշխանության հասնելու համար: Ու գուցե ստացվի էս տարբերակը «Խոտելի կակ լուչշե, ա պօլիչիլօս կակ վսեգդա»:
> 
> Համ էլ ուշադիր կարող ես լինել, որ էլ քեզ չբռնացնես ինձ հետ «բանավիճելիս», որ հետո չզարմանաս:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Էս իմ երկիրն ա ու ոչ պակաս քան ձերը:


Մորֆ, մի կողմից ուրախ եմ, որ անձամբ քեզ չհասցեագրված տողերը վերցրիր քո վրա, դա հուսադրող է, մյուս կողմից տխրեցի արձագանքի ձևից՝ «արդարացումով հարձակողական խոսք»: Ինչևէ, հուսամ, որ թեև էս պահին արձագանքդ էսպիսին եղավ, բայց դրանով չի սահմանափակի խոսքերիս մասին խորհելը:

Միայն մի նկատառում, որ հերթական աբսուրդը, միաժամանակ զրպարտություն է «ով մեզ հետ չէ, մեր թշնամին է» մտացածին կարգախոսի ներկայացումը: Ու ի դեպ, այդ կարգախոսը սուր հակասության մեջ են իմ՝ գրառմանդ մեջ մեջբերված խոսքերի հետ:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ ես գրել ուղղակի կիսատ ես գրել. 
> Էտ քո իրազեկունը սկսվելա հանրահավաքից 5 օր առաջ ու կավարտվի ամսի 1-ին
> 
> Ու էլի մարզերի բնակիչենը կշարունակեն բոռտին մնացածի կարգավիճակում մնալ


Ուղղակի դու ես կիսատ հասկացել, քանի որ ինչպես տեսնում եմ, դու սովորություն ունես յուրաքանչյուր խոսքից վերցնել միայն այն հատվածը, որ համապատասխանում է այդ պահի մտորումներիդ: Սկսենք նրանից, որ հանրահավաքի մասին իրազեկումը սկսվել է շատ վաղուց: Իսկ իմ ասած վերաբերվում էր ակտիվ իրազեկման փուլին, որը, մասնավորապես, իր մեջ պարունակում է թռուցիկների տարածումը: Այդ փուլը նաև գործում է մարզերում ու այնտեղ ևս գնում է ակտիվ իրազեկում ու եթե անգամ մարզերի ողջ բնակչությունը, ապա նրա այն ակտիվը, որը ունի հանրահավաքի գալու պոտենցիալ, միանշանակ իրազեկված կլինի կամ էլ արդեն Է: Այդպիսի իրազեկման համար ստեղծված է հզոր ցանց, ՀԱԿ-ը գիտի իր հիմնական համախոհներին ու նրանք, ովքեր առաջին շարքի մարտիկներն են ու նաև իրազեկումը շարունակողները, իրազեկված են լինում շատ կարճ ժամանակում: Այնպես որ ենթադրություններով խոսելը, կամ մեկ-երկու օրինակ իմանալով խոսելը ճիշտ չի:

Կա նաև հաջորդ կողմը: Համաժողովրդական շարժման բնույթն այնպիսին է, որ նրա մասնակիցներից յուրաքանչյուրը պետք է անի իր ուժերի ներածը: Մասնավորապես իմ միջոցով իրազեկվել են  մարզերի իմ շատ ծանոթներ, չնայած ճիշտն ասած մեծամասնության դեպքում ես լինում էի նրանց տասներորդ անգամ ասողը, քանի որ արդեն իսկ գիտեին: Էնպես որ եթե էս պայքարը քո համար ինչ-որ բան նշանակում է, եթե դու ուզում ես տեսնել նրա հզորացումը, ապա ինքդ էլ ուժերիդ չափով պիտի նպաստես իրազեկմանը, այլ ոչ թե սահմանափակվես ՀԱԿ-ին մերկապարանոց մեղադրանքներ հնչեցնելով:

----------


## Chuk

Մեջբերում եմ անում այսօրվա «Հայկական Ժամանակ» օրաթերթից.




> *Նաև Մոսկվայում*
> 
> Մարտի 1-ին՝ տեղական ժամանակով ժամը 14:00-ին, Մոսկվայում Հայաստանի դեսպանատան մոտ տեղի կունենա բողոքի ակցիա՝ ՀՀ-ում մեկ տարի առաջ տեղի ունեցած սպանդի և ռազմական հեղաշրջման առիթով: Ակցիան նախաձեռնել է Մոսկվայում Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսին աջակցող կենտրոնը: Միջոցառումը թույլատրվել է համապատասխան կառույցների կողմից:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Լիովին համամիտ եմ, ու կարամ նաև ավելացնել, որ իրանք էլ չունեն, ուղղակի էլ ուրիշ ձև չունեն էս իշխանությունից ազատվելու Լևոնի պոչից են բռնել
> 
> Հ.Գ. Դա ես արդեն ապացուցել եմ վերևիս գրառումներում


Մարտի 1-ից հետո էս արդեն Լևոնի պայքարը չի Ահիկ ջան :Smile: , ուզում եմ բոլոր ոչ զոմբիներին հավաստիացնել որ պայքարին մասնակցողների մեծ մասը , ճնշող մեծամասնությունը Լևոնի ֆանատները չեն, մենք պայքարում ենք ներկայումս գործող անօրինականությունների դեմ, պայքարում ենք նրա համար որ ՀՀ-ում քաղբանտարկյալներ, չլինեն, նրա համար որ մարտի մեկին մարդկանց սպանողները պատասխան տան, դուք սպասում եք հրեշտակային թևերով քաղաքական գործչի, սպասեք ձեր ցավը տանեմ, իսկ մենք չենք ուզում սպասենք, էտ գործիչը թող հայտնվի իրա հետ արդեն դուք էլ նույն Լևոնի դեմ կպայքարենք :Wink: , մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, ցանկացած քաղաքական գործիչ իշխանության է գալիս իր թիմով, չի գալիս մենակ կառավարելու, ու նույն Լևոնի թիմից ես անձամբ ճանաչում եմ լիքը ազնիվ մարդկանց, ցույց տվեք ինձ գոնե 1 հոգի տենցին ներկա իշխանական ճամբարում, սկսած ճ կլասի մանր չինովնիկից վերջացրած ամենավերևներով ով ոնց կարում գռփում ա, կա 2 ճանապարհ, հաշտվել ներկայումս տիրող իրավիճակի հետ, պարբերաբար խիղճը հանգստացնելով 96թ. ընտրությունների կեղծված լինելու և անցյալի մնացած սխալներով, կամ բողոքի ձայն բարձրացնել, ուրիշ ճանապարհ չկա, ես ու իմ բազմաթիվ ընկերներ ընտրել ենք երկրորդ ճանապարհը, չնայած ձեր մտքերը անցյալի առումով կիսում ենք, միացեք մեզ կամ նստեք տանը, ուրիշ ընտրության հնարավորություն դուք չունեք, բայց մի փորձեք սեփական խղճի ձայնը հանգստացնելու համար, նսեմացնել էս ամեն ինչը,  ուղղիղ 2 անգամ դատարաններ գնացեք ու համոզված էղեք որ միանալու եք պայքարողներին :Smile: , Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ!

----------

Chuk (26.02.2009), Kuk (26.02.2009), Mephistopheles (27.02.2009), murmushka (26.02.2009), Nareco (26.02.2009), Norton (27.02.2009), REAL_ist (26.02.2009), Taurel. . . . (26.02.2009), Zangezur (26.02.2009), Աբելյան (26.02.2009), Մարկիզ (26.02.2009), Նորմարդ (26.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+
> 
> 
> Զեկույցը, ինչպես տեսնում ենք, բավական խիստ է, կտրուկ և հստակ: Այստեղ նկատվել է և իշխանությունների կողմից բիրտ ուժի անօրինական կիրառումը, և քաղաքական դատավարությունները, և բանտարկյալների քաղբանտարկյալ լինելու փաստը, և իրական հետաքնություն անցկացնելու չկամությունը, այլ հաշվեհարդարով շարժվելը: Այստեղ հստակ նշվում է, որ ընդդիմության բողոքի ակցիաները եղել են խաղաղ բնույթի և արժանացել են ուժայինների կողմից անօրինական հարձակման, որն ավարտվել է արյունահեղությամբ ու առնվազն տաս մարդու կյանք է արժեցել... և փաստորեն երբեմն օտարն ավելին է տեսնում, քան ներսում ապրողը: Սրա միակ պատճառը տեսնելու կամք ունենալն է, իսկ ՀՀ-ում դեռ կլինեն մարդիկ, ովքեր «կհավատան», որ հանրահավաքներն եղել են անօրինական իսկ ընդդիմադիրները խանութ են թալանել... ո՞րն է սրա պատճառը: Դժվար է ասել, բայց տխուր է նման պատկեր տեսնելը: Մինչդեռ Հայաստանում կա մի մեծ զանգված ով տեսել է այս ամենն ու էլ չի պատրաստվում լռել, ում համար արժանապատվություն ու ազատությունը դատարկ խոսքեր չեն, այլ գաղափարներ, որոնց համար պետք է  պայքարել, պայքարել մինչև վերջ, մինչև հաղթական ավարտ, եթե պետք է ՝ հավերժ: Էնպես որ բնավ տարօրինակ չէ, որ այդ Արժանապատիվ մարդիկ մարտի 1-ին իրենց ձայնը լսելի կդարձնեն Մատենադարանի մոտից, անկախ նրանից, թե ՀՀ-ում դեռ քանիսը կլինեն չկողմնորոշված, վախեցած, կամ չգիտեմ ինչ:


Ընդամենը երեկ էր եղել զեկույցը ու ես գրեցի այս տողերը: Ցանկանում եմ այս տողերը կրկնել ձեր ուշադրության հանձնելով մեկ այլ՝ նոր զեկույց.




> *ԱՄՆ Պետդեպը հետընթաց է արձանագրել Հայաստանում մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանության ոլորտում*
> 
> 12:00 • 26.02.09
> 
> 
> ԱՄՆ Պետդեպարտամենտը փետրվարի 25-ին հրապարակել է աշխարհի 190 երկրներում մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանությանը վերաբերող տարեկան զեկույցը։ Զեկույցն ամփոփում է 2008թ. արդյունքները։
> 
> Զեկույցում հատուկ ուշադրության է արժանացել Հայաստանում տիրող իրավիճակը, մասնավորապես, զեկույցում մանրամասնորեն վերլուծության են ենթարկվել 2008թ. նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո տեղի ունեցած իրադարձությունները։
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

Ժողովուրդ, ամոթ է, անկեղծ եմ ասում, ամոթ է, երբ այս ամենը այսքան բացահայտ է, այսքան տեսանելի ու դեռ կան մարդիկ որ կա՛մ չեն տեսնում, կա՛մ էլ տեսնելու դեպքում չեն ընդվզում: Խայտառակություն է, ուղղակի խայտառակություն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ուղղակի փայլեցիր տրամաբանությամբ
> Կարող ա ես ու Սերժիկը երկուսս էլ գտնում ենք, որ ավանակը աշխատասեր կենդանի ա, ուրեմն էտ դեպքում ես Սերժամե՞տ եմ:


Կարծեմ մենք խոսում ենք քաղաքակությանը վերաբերող տեսակետներից, ոչ թե՝ կենդանաբանությանը կամ գյուղատնտեսությանը։ Իսկ քո տրամաբանությունը ինչ–որ իշխանամետ տրամաբանություն է :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> Լիովին համամիտ եմ, ու կարամ նաև ավելացնել, որ իրանք էլ չունեն, ուղղակի էլ ուրիշ ձև չունեն էս իշխանությունից ազատվելու Լևոնի պոչից են բռնել
> 
> Հ.Գ. Դա ես արդեն ապացուցել եմ վերևիս գրառումներում


Ո՞վ ա Լևոնի պոչից բռնել:

----------


## Լեո

> Ստեղ կարծելով հո չի՞: Մենք ինչքան գիտեմ բան ունենք... են փոքր գրքից, են որ մեջը բաներ ա գրած, ու ազգովի որոշել ենք, որ մեջը ճիշտ բաներ ա գրած, ու ազգովի փող ենք տալիս են սև շորերով, փայտից մուրճով ձյաձյաներին, որ էդ գրած բաները պահեն: Ու էլի ազգովի փող ենք տալիս են կամուֆլաժ շորերով, ռտինյա մահակներով ու սատղերով ձյաձյաներին, որ էդ գրած բաների հետևանք բաները պահեն, ու մեզ պաշտպանեն են դեպքերից, երբ դրանք չեն համապատասխանում էդ գրած բաներին:
> Կարծեմ էդ գրած բաների անունը օրենք էր, իսկ են փոքր գրքի անունն էլ սահմանադրություն: Ոնց որ ճիշտ եմ կարծում չէ::


Ճիշտ ես կարծում, եթե իհարկե փորձենք մի պահ աբստրահել այն մտքից, որ դու հայ ես:

----------


## Chuk

Ցանկանում եմ այս նյութն այստեղ մեջբերել.



> Զոհերի հարազատները շնորհակալ են քաղբանտարկյալներից
> 
> [16:45] 26 Փետրվարի, 2009
> 
> ՚Փառք այս տղաներին, որ մարտի 1-ին 100-ավոր զոհեր չեղան, իսկ այսօր նրանց դուք դատում եք 10 զոհերի սպանությունների համարՙ,-այսօր ՚7-ի գործովՙ դատավարության ընթացքում հայտարարեց մարտի 1-ի 10 զոհերից Գոռ Քլոյանի հայրը` Սարգիս Քլոյանը:
> 
> Նա դատավոր Մնացական Մարտիրոսյանին, որը վերադարձել էր խոհրդակցական սենյակից ` մերժելով ինքնաբացարկի միջորդությունը, հայնեց, որ որեւէ կապ չի տեսնում իր որդու, ինչպես նաեւ մյուս 9 զոհերի սպանությունների եւ քաղբանտարլյալների միջեւ:
> 
> Զոհվածի հայրը վիրավորված է նաեւ Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերն ուսումնասիրող ԱԺ ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովի նախագահից. ՚Հանձնաժողովի նախագահը 1 տարի է խաբում է ինձ: Նա խոստացավ, որ կայցելի բոլոր 10 զոհերի ընտանաիքններին: Ես շատ բան ունեմ ասելու, ես շատ բան եմ տեսել` արյան լճակներ եմ տեսել, որդուս գլխին եմ կանգնել, երբ նրա արյունը թափվում էր, պարկուճներն եմ տեսել, տեսել եմ, թե ինչպես են այլ զոհվածների եւ վիրավորների բերում 3-րդ հիվանդանոց: Այդ օրը ես տանկեր, զորքեր եմ տեսել, ով ում ինչ հրաման էր տալիս, ինչո՞ւ ինձ չեն կանչում հանձնաժողովՙ,- հայտարարեց Սարգիս Քլոյանը եւ միացավ դատավոր Մնացական Մարտիրոսյանին ներկայացված ինքնաբացարկի միջնորդությանը: Դատավորի բացարկին միացան նաեւ դատարանում ներկա մյուս զոհերի հարազատները: Դավիթ Պետրոսյանի մայրը` Ջեմմա Վարդումյանն ասաց.՚Իմ որդին զոհվել է Ձկան խանութի մոտ, որտեղ քիչ մարդիկ են եղել: Ի՞նչ կապ ունեն այստեղ նստածներն իմ որդու սպանության հետ: Ինչո՞ւ չեք սկսում դատավարությունըՙ:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ a1plus.am


Թեմայում եղել են զոհվածների հարազատների անունները շահարկողներ, որ իբր ընդդիմությունը զոհվածների հիշատակն է հարգելու հանրահավաքում, սակայն ընտանիքներն անուշադրության են մատնված... Դե կարդացեք է, կարդացեք էդ մարդկանց խոսքերը սուտ ու մուտ բաներ գրելուց առաջ ու չհամարձակվեք շահարկել նրանց անունը: Այս տասը զոհերի արյունն իշխանությունների վրա է ու չգիտեմ թե ով ոնց, բայց ես իմ պարտքն եմ համարում ընդվզել դրա դեմ, ընդվզել սեփական երկրի քաղաքացուն սպանելու հրաման տվող իշխանության, նրանց վրա զորք հանելու հրաման տվող իշխանության, հանցագործ իշխանության դեմ: Իսկ դուք դեռ մտածեք, պատրվակներ հորինեք հանրահավաքին չմասնակցելու, էդպես հեշտ է...

----------

Kuk (26.02.2009), Zangezur (26.02.2009), Աթեիստ (26.02.2009), Երվանդ (26.02.2009), Մարկիզ (26.02.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

Նիկոլի Ուղերձը՝




> Լրանում է 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ի մեկ տարին։
> 
> Այսօր, նախեւառաջ, մենք հոգով ու մտքով այն ընտանիքների հետ ենք, որոնց սիրելի որդիները, եղբայրները կամ ամուսինները զոհ գնացին մարտի 1-ին։ Այսօր մեր աղոթքները առ Աստված առնվազն տասը զոհերի հոգիների խաղաղությունն են հայցում:
> 
> Մարտի 1-ը, սակայն, սգի օր չէ. մարտի 1-ը քաղաքացիական գարունի առաջին օրն է, այդ օրը Հայաստանի քաղաքացին արտահայտեց սեփական երկրում իշխանություն ու տնօրեն լինելու, արժանապատիվ եւ օրինական կյանքով ապրելու իր վճիռը եւ ապացուցեց, որ ի վիճակի է սեփական ձեռքերով պաշտպանել իր իրավունքը։ Սա բեկումնային պահ է Երրորդ Հանրապետության պատմության մեջ, երբ Հայաստանի ժողովուրդը բարձր հայտարարեց, որ եթե պետությունը չի ծառայում մարդու անվտանգությանն ու բարեկեցությանը, Սահմանադրությանն ու օրինականությանը` քաղաքացին նրան կստիպի այդ անել, եւ սա այլեւս մեր քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունը ամբողջացնող բանաձեւ է` անկախ նրանից, թե ովքեր կլինեն տվյալ պահին պետական իշխանության ղեկին:
> 
> Սա այլեւս այն միակ բանաձեւն է, որ կարող է ապահովել Հայաստանի պետականության զարգացումը, հզորացումն ու հարատեւությունը, եւ մենք պետք է առաջնորդվենք հենց այս ուղենիշով:
> 
> Ինչ խոսք, մենք մեզ մեղավոր ենք զգում մարտի 1-ի առնվազն տասը զոհերի առաջ, բայց մեղավորության այդ զգացումը մեզ պետք է մղի գործողությունների, ավելի հետեւողական ու ավելի կամային պայքարի։ Մենք պետք է ամեն ինչ անենք այնպիսի Հայաստանի ձեւավորման համար, որտեղ բեսպրեդելն ու ամենաթողությունը, իշխանության չարաշահումն ու լկտիությունը, ապօրինությունն ու ժողովրդի կամքի նկատմամբ բռնացման փորձերը խեղդվում են հենց բնում, մենք պետք է ստեղծենք այնպիսի Հայաստան, որը չի տենչում սեփական զավակների արյունը։ Նման Հայաստանի երաշխավորը կարող է լինել միայն ժողովուրդը, այնպիսի քաղաքացին, որը հասկանում է, որ ինքը բարձրագույն իշխանություն ու տնօրեն է սեփական երկրում եւ ի վիճակի է իրացնել այդ իշխանությունը:
> ...


Կայքում կցված է նաև աուդիո.

----------

Աբելյան (26.02.2009)

----------


## Mks

Մէզ մարտի 1կը չի կարեվոր, մեր ազգին հարկավոր են Նաիրիներ՝ որ մտնեն ու սաղին սատկացնեն, ու հավատացեք դա լինելուա:
Ու այդ երկու հոգուն պիտի մատաղ արվի Վազգենի գերեզմանին:

----------


## Elmo

> Մէզ մարտի 1կը չի կարեվոր, մեր ազգին հարկավոր են Նաիրիներ՝ որ մտնեն ու սաղին սատկացնեն, ու հավատացեք դա լինելուա:
> Ու այդ երկու հոգուն պիտի մատաղ արվի Վազգենի գերեզմանին:


Ընդհանրապես երկուսից շատ են: Իսկ մատաղ անելու ցանկությունը լավ բան չի: Եթե տենց նայենք հենա իրանք էլ են մատաղ անում էլի:
Օրենք ա պետք աշխատացնել, ոչ թե սամասուդ անել: Օրենքը որ աշխատի իրանք իրար մատաղ կանեն, իսկ ժողովրդին արյունով «կշտացնել» պետք չի: Ժողովուրդը կուշտ ա արդեն:

----------


## Elmo

> Ճիշտ ես կարծում, եթե իհարկե փորձենք մի պահ աբստրահել այն մտքից, որ դու հայ ես:


Լեո ջան ինչքան էլ փորձեցի հասկանալ ի՞նչ էս ուզացել գրել, որ "աբստրահել" ա ստացվել, չհասկացա, բայց ոնց որ նախադասության իմաստը հասկացել եմ:
Հայ լինելը պիտակ չի: Որ ազգին էլ էսքան խաբեն օրենքը չի հարգի:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սա արդեն մոդերատորական դեպք ա ու այդպիսով անիմաստ է շարունակլ խոսակցությունը, բայց այնուամենայնիվ պատասխանեմ կարդացողների համար, քանի որ տեսնում եմ, որ հերթական ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվող ու դատարկաբանությամբ տառապող գրագետի հավակնորդ էս ոնցվոր Բլեյանը ու զուտ փորձում ես քննարկման ընթացքում խուճուճ նապադասություններով տպավորություն թողել, երբ ասածիդ մեջ ոչինչ կոնկրետ չկա


*voter*, եթե հանկարծ որոշենք հաշվել, թե ում գրառումների մեջ է ուղղագրական, կետադրական, տրամաբանական սխալների տեսակարար կշիռն ավելի մեծ, արդյունքը հաստատ քո օգտին չի լինելու: Եթե դու «կոնկրետ» ոչ մի բան չես տեսել իմ նախադասությունների մեջ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ դրանց մեջ ոչ մի միտք չկար, այլ միայն այն, որ դու ի զորու չես եղել այդ միքտը թեկուզև փորձելու՛ հասկանալ: Այնինչ՝ բնավ բարդ չեմ գրել, ընդհակառակը՝ տվել եմ խիստ որոշակի մի քանի հարց, որոնց պատասխանը մինչ այժմ չկա ու չկա: Այս դեպքում քո լավագույն պաշտպանությունը հարձակումը չէ: Իսկ «կպատասխանեմ կարդացողների համար» միտքդ հերթական անգամ գալիս է ապացուցելու, որ դու ոչ այնքան հանուն քո համոզմունքների, գաղափարների, կրեդոյի կամ վերլուծությունների ես այստեղ բանավիճում, այլ հանուն քո դիմակի և հանուն արտաքին փայլիդ, որի տակ, քո իսկ բառերով ասած, «կոնկրետ ոչինչ չկա»:




> Եվ այդ գործողությունները կան, բայց դրանց մասին միայն դու գիտես, ուրիշներն էլ իրենք գիտեն, ՀԱԿն էլ ինքը գիտի և այդպես շարունակ անկապ իրար հետ չկոորդինացված ու շատ դեպքերում գաղտնի ինչը նշանակում է անարժեք գործողություններ են։
> 
> Հավայի աննպատակ հելնել միտինգի ֆռֆռալով ոչինչի չես հասնի, դրա համար կոորդինացիա է պետք, նպատակ ուղղություն, գործողությունների հերդականություն է պետք կանխորոշել մարդկանց ասել, վաղն, մյուս օրն ինչ անեն, որտեղ անեն։


Հուսով եմ՝ հիշում ես, որ ՀԱԿ-ը Երևանի կենտրոնում բազմիցս կազմակերպել և անցկացրել է բազմահազարանոց հանրահավաքներ: Սա ի՞նչ է, եթե ոչ գործողությունների կոորդինացման օրինակ: Հուսով եմ՝ չես հերքի, որ մոտակա հանրահավաքի առթիվ այսքան խոսակցությունները, այսքան քննարկումները, այսքան քայլերը՝ թե՛ ընդդիմության և թե՛, մանավանդ, իշխանության կողմից նույնպես վկայում են կազմակերպված և լուրջ աշխատանքի մասին: Հուսով եմ՝ տեղյակ ես, որ այս մեկ տարվա ընթացքում ՀՀ բոլոր մարզերում ստեղծվել և գործում են ՀԱԿ-ի մարզային կառույցները, ինչը նույնպես վարչական բավականին մեծ ռեսուրս պահանջող գործ է: Համոզված եմ՝ գիտես ՀԱԿ-ի՝ երիտասարդության, ուսանողության, տարբեր միջազգային և հայկական կազմակերպությունների, լրատվամիջոցների հետ ունեցած ակտիվ երկխոսության մասին: Եվ, ի վերջո, «ՀԱԿ-ը առանձին գիտի, դու՝ առանձին, ուրիշները՝ առանձին» տրամաբանությունդ այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ, որովհետև ՀԱԿ-ը միայն ղեկավար օղակներից կազմված կառույց չէ. այն կազմում ենք հենց ես, հենց երկրորդը, երրորդը, ուրիշները, և հանրահավաքն էլ ինքնանպատակ չէ, և, բացի այլևայլ նպատակներից, ուղղված է նաև հենց մե՛զ (դու՝ ներառյալ) տեղյակ պահելու հետագա քայլերի և մարտավարության մասին: Վերջապես՝ ի՞նչ էր նշանակում այս գրածդ: Դու ցավո՞վ ես ասում, որ կոորդինացում չկա, չարախնդու՞մ ես, թե՞ քեզ համար մեկ է: Եթե »անարժեք գործողությունները» հանկարծ դառնային «արժեքավոր», դու կփոխեի՞ր քո վերաբերմունքը ընդդիմության նկատմամբ: Եթե ոչ, ապա ի՞նչ իմաստ ուներ «անարդյունավետությունը» շեշտելը, եթե «արդյունավետությունն» էլ քեզ համար ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի: Եթե այո, արդյոք սա չի՞ նշանակում, որ դու, այնուամենայնիվ, սպասում ես ինչ-ինչ արդյունքների և ակնկալում ես ինչ-ինչ փոփոխություններ: Եվ մանավանդ՝ եթե անդադար բարձրաձայնում ես, որ կոնկրետ արդյունքներ չկա, ինչու՞ ես անընդհատ փորձում խոչնդոտել այդ արդյունքերի ստացմանը՝ թեկուզև այս ֆորումում կատարածդ գրառումներով ու հակաքարոզչությամբ: Պատասխանի՛ր, խնդրում եմ:




> Իսկ եթե ՀԱԿն ընդունակ չէ դա անելու իսկ ես համոզված եմ, ՉԻ ցանկանում ժողովրդին կոորդինացնել, ապա իրավիճակը ու համակարգը չի փոխվի, այլ միայն կփոխվեն ինչ որ անձիք որոնք ռիսկով էին ու արեցին ինչ որ անձանցով, որոնք վախցան ձեռ քաշին անելու գործից։


Ենթադրում եմ, որ իքդ էլ կընդունես, որ հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը իր համակրիներից՝ ժողովրդի ընդդիմադիր հայացներ ունեցող զանգվածից բացի, այլ հենարան չունի: Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ ես համոզված, որ այն չի ցանկանում ժողովրդին կոորդիանցնել: Իրոք՝ չեմ հասկանում քո այս համոզմունքը: Երախտապարտ կլինեմ, եթե բացատրես դա:




> Իմ անելիքները հիմնարար համակարգային ու անանուն են եղել մինչև հիմա, դրա համար էլ ինձ համար ՀՀ քաղաքացիություն, կուսակցական պատկանելիությունը, ախպերական հարաբերությունները էական չեն եղել ու չեն լինի, իսկ քեզ նման մտածողներոց հայ հասարակությունը միայն անող ու չանող, ղարաբաղցի ու երևանցի, կեղտոտ ու մաքուրի ենք բաժանելու ու հավերժ ռազբիրատ ենք անելու, քանի որ ԸՆԴՀԱՆՈՒՐ բոլորի կողմից ԸՆԴՈՒՆԵԼԻ համահայկական ԱՐԺԵՔՆԵՐԻ մասին որոնք անձանցից անկախ են, չի խոսվում, նեղ հայավարի մտածողությամբ, մարդա մեր բախչի հարցերն ենք լուծում ու անպայման այնպես, որ ուրիշները հանկարծ չիմանան։


*voter*, կարծում եմ՝ քեզ համար մինչև հիմա մութ է մնացել «հհշականության» և այսօրվա ըդդիմադիրների (հատկապես երիտասարդության) հայեցակետերի տարբերությունը: Ճշտեմ. ինձ համար հիմա հայաստանցիները բնավ չեն բաժանվում մասերի, քանի որ այն, ինչ ես եմ ուզում, ուզում են անխտիր բոլորը: Իսկ ես ուզում եմ, որ քաղաքի կենտրոնում մարդ չսպանեն, որ պետությունը չլինի փող կլպելու համար նախատեսված կառույց, որ իշխանությունը լինի իմ ապագայի երաշխավորը, ոչ թե այն, ինչը կսպառնա իմ ապագային, որ ես կարողանամ ինքս ընտրել, թե մոտակա տարիներում ով է ղեկավարելու իմ երկիրն ու, ինչու չէ, ինձ: Ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ հասկացար, որ սա «բախչի հարց լուծել» չէ: Եվ, խնդրում եմ, նկատիր ու հիշիր, որ ես (և ոչ միայ ես) շարունակելու ես այսպես մտածել ու գործել՝ անկախ այն բանից, թե այդ պահին որ քաղաքական կուսակցությունն է քարոզում այս գաղափարները: Ցանկացած նորմալ դատող մարդ նախ ընտրում է իր գաղափարները և ապա սկսում հետևել այդ գաղափարներին հետևող կուսակցությանը, և ոչ թե՝ ընտրում է կուսակցությանն ու սկսում հետևել այդ կուսակցության գաղափարներին:




> Առայժմ անարդյունք մի ամբողջ տարի սպասմ ենք, որ բան պիտի լինի – հիմա կասեն, բա ԼՏՊն նախագահ չի չի կարա անի, հենց դարձնեք ժողովրդի համար լիքը բան կանի։ Իսկ եթե չդարձնենք, չի անելու, ՆԱԽԱՊԱՅՄԱՆ ա նախագահի աթոռը........


Նախագահ ընտրում են, նախագահ չեն դարձնում: Եվ նախագահը հենց մասնավորապես և միայն ու միայն իր ժողովրդի համար «ինչ-որ բան անելու» համար է: Սա՛ է նախագահի պաշտոնի իմաստը: Միա՛յն սա, և ոչ՝ նաև սա: Եվ իշխանական, դատաիրավական, սահմանադրական բոլոր լծակներն ու կառույցները օրենքով նախատեսված են աշխատելու միմյայն դրա համար: Այլ՝ գերակա նպատակ ուղղակի չկա և չի կարող լինել: Այսօր ես Հայաստանում ականատես եմ այլ բանի, և դա ինձ դուր չի գալիս: Հետևաբար՝ ձգտելու եմ, որպեսզի ներկա՝ գործող իշխանությունը փոխվի, քանի որ այն չի համապատասխանում իր բուն էությանը: Սա պարզ տրամաբանություն է. այն, ինչը հաստատապես չի աշխատում, ենթակա է փոխվելու:

----------

Chuk (26.02.2009), Kuk (26.02.2009), Աթեիստ (26.02.2009), Մարկիզ (26.02.2009)

----------


## voter

> Վոթեր, էնպիսի մտքի գոհարներ ես արտահայտում անտարբեր չեմ կարողանում մնալ: 
>  Օրինակ` եթե գիտես էդ դեղատոմսը, սպեղանին, որ «խմենք»  ու «հավայի աննպատակ չհելնենք, միտինգների չֆռֆռանք» ասա' իմանանք, թե չէ քո «անելիքների հիմնարար համակարգային ու անանուն» լինելը ու այստեղ վերամբարձ ճառեր ասելը ինձ զոմբիիս ոչինչ չի տալիս: Կիսվի', բացվի', կարող է իրոք էնպիսի մտքեր ու ռազմավարական ծրագրեր ունես, որ ափսոս է էդպես անանուն մնան:  
>  Ի՞նչ ես հասկանում «ԸՆԴՈՒՆԵԼԻ համահայկական ԱՐԺԵՔՆԵՐ» ասելով:


Մի հասարակ իմ անձնական փորձի հիման վրա ԱՐԺԵՔ ասեմ – ընդունելի ու համաժողովրդական միտքը այն է, որ արտահայտելուց հետո բոլորն մտածում են «արա հա ճիշտ ա էտ սախս էլ կարանք անենք»։

Մասնավոր օրինակ – օրենքները պահպանել, ասենք կարմիր լույսի տակ չանցնել, արգելված անցումներով չանցնել։ Գիտես ինչքան հզոր արդյունքի կարող է բերել, եթե ընդիմությունը հայտարարի «որպես ապացույց, որ իրենք են ժողովրդի ղեկավարը և ոչ այսօրվա կառավարությունը կոչ ենք անում հայ ժողովրդին օրինապահության – Հայաստանով մեկ ամեն տեղ կարգապահությամբ ցույց տանք, որ ընդիմությանը լսում են իսկ ՍՍերժանտների կառավարությանը ոչ»

Ի դեպ եթե անեն միայն ուրախ կլինեմ հեղինակային իրավունքներ էլ չեմ պահանջի, ինչպես անցած ապրիլի 24ին էր հնարավորինս ամեն տեղ կոչ էի անում գնալ բողոքել ծիծեռնակաբերդում ուղղակի ԼՈՒՌ բռունցները վեր անցնել ծուծեռնակաբերցում։ ՈՒրախ եմ, որ այդպես էլ արվեց, չնայած դրա համար ինձ ու մյուս այդ ակցիայի կողմնակիցներին ՍՍերժանտենրը «դաշնակցականի դմակներով» openarmenia.com–ում խոսքի իրավունքից զրկեցին ու նույնիսկ ամենամոլի ադրբեջանցիներին էլ վերականգնում են գրելու իրավունքը բայց մեզ ոչ....

----------


## Kuk

> *Ի դեպ եթե անեն միայն ուրախ կլինեմ հեղինակային իրավունքներ էլ չեմ պահանջի, ինչպես անցած ապրիլի 24ին էր հնարավորինս ամեն տեղ կոչ էի անում գնալ բողոքել ծիծեռնակաբերդում ուղղակի ԼՈՒՌ բռունցները վեր անցնել ծուծեռնակաբերցում։ ՈՒրախ եմ, որ այդպես էլ արվեց*, չնայած դրա համար ինձ ու մյուս այդ ակցիայի կողմնակիցներին ՍՍերժանտենրը «դաշնակցականի դմակներով» openarmenia.com–ում խոսքի իրավունքից զրկեցին ու նույնիսկ ամենամոլի ադրբեջանցիներին էլ վերականգնում են գրելու իրավունքը բայց մեզ ոչ....


Էսքան մասը վերջն էր :LOL:  
ոտեր, լսել եմ, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ակումբ ա մտնում հաճախ, ու հենց ինչ որ հարցում դժվարանում ա որոշում կայացնի, քո գրառումներից, քո մտքի թռիչքներից ա օգտվում: Ապրիլի 24-ը դրա վառ օրինակն ա:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ, մի կողմից ուրախ եմ, որ անձամբ քեզ չհասցեագրված տողերը վերցրիր քո վրա, դա հուսադրող է, մյուս կողմից տխրեցի արձագանքի ձևից՝ «արդարացումով հարձակողական խոսք»: Ինչևէ, հուսամ, որ թեև էս պահին արձագանքդ էսպիսին եղավ, բայց դրանով չի սահմանափակի խոսքերիս մասին խորհելը:
> 
> Միայն մի նկատառում, որ հերթական աբսուրդը, միաժամանակ զրպարտություն է «ով մեզ հետ չէ, մեր թշնամին է» մտացածին կարգախոսի ներկայացումը: Ու ի դեպ, այդ կարգախոսը սուր հակասության մեջ են իմ՝ գրառմանդ մեջ մեջբերված խոսքերի հետ:


էլ ո՞նց պիտի գրեիր, որ ինձ հասցեագրված լիներ:
Սխալվում ես, ես արդարանալու խնդիր չունեմ :Wink: 

Ես ասել եմ, որ «ով մեզ հետ չէ, մեր թշնամին է» սկզբունքի նշույլներ եմ տեսնում, ու փաստն այն է, որ մենակ ես չեմ տեսնում: Անկախ նրանից, թե դուք իրականում այդ սկզբունքով եք առաջնորդբում, թե ոչ, համենայն դեպս իշխանություններին ու ԼՏՊ-ին դեմ մարդկանց նկատմամբ արված գրառումներդ էտ են ցույց տալիս, տենց տպավորություն  ա ստեղծվում: Այնպես որ ոչ մի աբսուրդ չկա իմ ասածների մեջ:

----------


## voter

> ............Իսկ ես ուզում եմ, որ քաղաքի կենտրոնում մարդ չսպանեն, որ պետությունը չլինի փող կլպելու համար նախատեսված կառույց, որ իշխանությունը լինի իմ ապագայի երաշխավորը, ոչ թե այն, ինչը կսպառնա իմ ապագային, որ ես կարողանամ ինքս ընտրել, թե մոտակա տարիներում ով է ղեկավարելու իմ երկիրն ու, ինչու չէ, ինձ: Ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ հասկացար, որ սա «բախչի հարց լուծել» չէ: Եվ, խնդրում եմ, նկատիր ու հիշիր, որ ես (և ոչ միայ ես) շարունակելու ես այսպես մտածել ու գործել՝ անկախ այն բանից, թե այդ պահին որ քաղաքական կուսակցությունն է քարոզում այս գաղափարները: Ցանկացած նորմալ դատող մարդ նախ ընտրում է իր գաղափարները և ապա սկսում հետևել այդ գաղափարներին հետևող կուսակցությանը, և ոչ թե՝ ընտրում է կուսակցությանն ու սկսում հետևել այդ կուսակցության գաղափարներին:


Լավ բաներ ես ուզում, դրանք ես էլ ու ամեն գիտակցի խելքը գլխին մարդ էլ ուզում է, բացի քրեականներից – մնում է նաև բացատրես, միտինգի գնալով դա ոնց կիրագործվի՞

Մնացած հարցերին առայժմ կարճ – սպասենք հանրահավաքին տեսնենք ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔԸ ու առնվազն ցանկանում եմ տենսել թե ինչ ԿՈՉով են դիմելու ժողովրդին ԻՆՉ ԱՆԵԼ, որ հենց այն լավ բաները որ դու էլ ես ուզում լինի։

Իմ ասածը միայն այն է, որ մինչ օրս ես կոչ ԼՏՊից ու նրա կողմնակիցներից կոնկրետ բացի «հանրահավի եկեք» չեմ լսել, դրա համար էլ ոչինչ էլ կարելի է ասել չեմ նախաձեռնում, քանի որ ինչքան լսում եմ ինձանից ոչինչ կախված չէ բացի գնալ հանրահավաքի – այդ տարիքից դուրս եմ եկել, կամ դեռ այդքան ծեր չեմ ուրիշ միջոցներ էլ այնտեղ ասվելիքի մասին իմանալու շատ ունեմ...

----------


## Elmo

> Իմ ասածը միայն այն է, որ մինչ օրս ես կոչ ԼՏՊից ու նրա կողմնակիցներից կոնկրետ բացի «հանրահավի եկեք» չեմ լսել


Հանրահավաքի գնացողները հենց մենակ գնալով մի շատ կարևոր հայտարարություն/լուռ/ են անում: Մենք գործող նախագահին չենք ընտրել: Ի՞նչ կոչ էս ուզում անի, բացի կարմիր լույսի տակով չանցնելը: Տարբերակ ասա:

----------


## voter

> Էսքան մասը վերջն էր 
> ոտեր, լսել եմ, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ակումբ ա մտնում հաճախ, ու հենց ինչ որ հարցում դժվարանում ա որոշում կայացնի, քո գրառումներից, քո մտքի թռիչքներից ա օգտվում: Ապրիլի 24-ը դրա վառ օրինակն ա:


Սխալվեցիր, ակումբում չենք քննարկել փակած ջնջաց թեմայում է եղել Opernarmenia,comում էր ու մի քանի հարյուր հազար կարդացող, որ նույնիսկ շատ թերթեր այդքան տպաքանակ չունեն։

----------


## Chuk

> Մէզ մարտի 1կը չի կարեվոր, մեր ազգին հարկավոր են Նաիրիներ՝ որ մտնեն ու սաղին սատկացնեն, ու հավատացեք դա լինելուա:
> Ու այդ երկու հոգուն պիտի մատաղ արվի Վազգենի գերեզմանին:


Սա ծայրահեղ, ռադիկալ մոտեցում է, որը համաժողովրդական շարժումը, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես ու նաև անձամբ եմ ու իմ բազում համախոհները մերժելով մերժում ենք:

----------


## voter

> Հանրահավաքի գնացողները հենց մենակ գնալով մի շատ կարևոր հայտարարություն/լուռ/ են անում: Մենք գործող նախագահին չենք ընտրել: Ի՞նչ կոչ էս ուզում անի, բացի կարմիր լույսի տակով չանցնելը: Տարբերակ ասա:


Այդքանը ՍՍերժանտենր ու հաբՌՔածներն էլ գիտեն, դրա համար էլ ամեն ինչ անում են, որ չերևա ու չստացվի այդ անելիքը– ցույց տալ, որ չեն ընտել, մարդիկ հանգիստ իրագործեն։ 

Իսկ ասածս – կարմիր լույսի տակով չանցնելը, չեն կարա արգելեն ճ իրանց հասկանալի լեզով ասեմ ՊԱՏ կլինի իրանց թագավորը ուր էլ շարժվի–ինճ էլ անի ՄԱՏ են լինելու։) 

Այդ միտքն արդեն ՇԱՏ է, արվի նոր բան հա էլ կա

----------


## Kuk

> Սխալվեցիր, ակումբում չենք քննարկել փակած ջնջաց թեմայում է եղել Opernarmenia,comում էր ու մի քանի հարյուր հազար կարդացող, որ նույնիսկ շատ թերթեր այդքան տպաքանակ չունեն։


Այ ես դրաաա, շատ ավազակն ա հա էդ Լևոն ձաձան, ինձ ասել էր, որ մենակ ակումբ ա մտնում, էն էլ պարզվեց` մեկ-մեկ էլ թաքուն մտնում ա Opernarmenia,com: Տես ինչ քայլերի ա գնում քո մտքի գոհարները որսալու համար, ոտեր ջան:

----------


## Chuk

> *«Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունը Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի մարտիմեկյան հանարահավաքին մասնակցելու է ամենաբարձր մակարդակով։* Բացի կուսակցության հիմնադիր–առաջնորդ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանից, որն այս պահին ԱՄՆ–ում է, Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի գլխավորած ընդդիմության հանրահավաքին մասնակցելու են «Ժառանգության» վարչության նախագահը, խորհրդարանական խմբակցության ղեկավարը, կուսակցության պատգամավորները։ Այս մասին այսօր Tert.am–ի հետ զրույցում հայտարարել է «Ժառանգության» խորհրդարանական խմբակցության ղեկավար Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանը։
> 
> «Սա, կարծում եմ, համազգային հանրահավաք պետք է լինի, որովհետև ցանկացած քաղաքացի, որը մի փոքր մտահոգություն ունի պետության կայացման խնդրի վերաբերյալ և նաև իր անձնական անվտանգության վերաբերյալ, պետք է մասնակցի այս հանրահավաքին, որովհետև չլսված բան է տեղի ունել ՀՀ–ում՝ քաղաքացին խաղաղ բողոք իրացնելիս հարազատ պետության հարազատ մայրաքաղաքի կենտրոնում գնդակահարվել է, կամ սպանվել է, կամ վիրավորվել։ Սա անթույլատրելի է ցանկացած առումով՝ և՛ քաղաքական, և՛ բարոյական առումով»,– ասել է ԱԺ պատգամավորը։
> 
> Խորհրդարանական ընդդիմության ղեկավարը մարտիմեկյան հանրահավաքից այլ սպասելիքներ չունի, քան մարդկանց զգալի մասնակցությունը։ Մեր հարցին, թե արդյոք առաջիկա հանրահավաքը կուրվագծի ընդդիմության հետագա անելիքը, Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանը պատասխանել է. «Թե ինչ կուրվագծի այս հանրահավաքը, կարծում եմ, կապված կլինի քաղաքացիների մասնակցությունից»։


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

----------


## Elmo

> Այդքանը ՍՍերժանտենր ու հաբՌՔածներն էլ գիտեն, դրա համար էլ ամեն ինչ անում են, որ չերևա ու չստացվի այդ անելիքը, ցույց տալ, որ չեն ընտել։ Իսկ ասածց, կարմիր լույսի տակովց չանցնելը չեն կարա արգելեն ։) 
> 
> Այդ միտքն արդեն ՇԱՏ է, արվի նոր բան հա էլ կա


voter Ջան մի թեթև անձնական խնդրանք: ՍՍերժանտենր, հաբՌՔածներն բառերը մի ուրիշ, ավելի փափուկ բառերով փոխարինի էլի: Անձամբ իմ համար տհաճ ա, ու երևի ոչ միայն իմ: Համ էլ սուր արտահայտված ժարգոնային բառերը ընդհանրապես անակնջ ծակող են: Դա քո ծանրակշիռ պատկերի վրա ազդում ա, անձամբ ես լուրջ եմ վերաբերվում քո կարծիքներին:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա օրինապահության մասին կոչերին, դրանք կկատարվի միայն ժողովրդի կողմից, ստեղ խնդիրը պետական վերին ատյաններում օրենքի ազդեցությունը վերականգնելն ա: Ոնց որ ասում են ձուկը գլխից ա փչանում:

----------

Աբելյան (27.02.2009), Հայկօ (27.02.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> էլ ո՞նց պիտի գրեիր, որ ինձ հասցեագրված լիներ:
> Սխալվում ես, ես արդարանալու խնդիր չունեմ
> 
> Ես ասել եմ, որ *«ով մեզ հետ չէ, մեր թշնամին է»* սկզբունքի նշույլներ եմ տեսնում, ու փաստն այն է, որ մենակ ես չեմ տեսնում: Անկախ նրանից, թե դուք իրականում այդ սկզբունքով եք առաջնորդբում, թե ոչ, համենայն դեպս իշխանություններին ու ԼՏՊ-ին դեմ մարդկանց նկատմամբ արված գրառումներդ էտ են ցույց տալիս, տենց տպավորություն  ա ստեղծվում: Այնպես որ ոչ մի աբսուրդ չկա իմ ասածների մեջ:


Մորֆ, որևիցե մեկը չի ասում՝ «ով մեզ հետ չէ, մեր թշնամին է»: Ընդամենը ասում են, որ անհրաժեշտ է քո երկրում տիրող կարգերի և երևույթների դեմ պայքարել: Չպետք է լռել, երբ անմեղ մարդիկ են զոհվում, երբ անմեղ մարդկանց դատում են, երբ խոսքի ազատություն չկա, անընդհատ կատարվում են տնտեսական հանցագործություններ և բազմաթիվ այլ զզվելի բաներ: Եթե ինքներդ էլ գիտեք, որ դա երկրի ապագայի համար մեղմ ասած լավ չի, ապա ինչու՞ եք լռում… Վերջիվերջո, այս երկիրն իմ ու քո երկիրն է: Մենք պետք է չլռենք ու աչք չփակենք: Համաձայ՞ն չես…

Բնականաբար ակտիվ պայքարողներն այս տիպի վարքագիծ դրսևորող մարդկանց նկատմամբ չեն կարող բարեկամաբար տրամադրված լինել: Նկատի ունեմ, երբ խոսքը գնում է կարևորագույն քաղաքական հարցերի շուրջ բանավեճերին կամ իրողություններին:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ, որևիցե մեկը չի ասում՝ «ով մեզ հետ չէ, մեր թշնամին է»: Ընդամենը ասում են, որ անհրաժեշտ է քո երկրում տիրող կարգերի և երևույթների դեմ պայքարել: Չպետք է լռել, երբ անմեղ մարդիկ են զոհվում, երբ անմեղ մարդկանց դատում են, երբ խոսքի ազատություն չկա, անընդհատ կատարվում են տնտեսական հանցագործություններ և բազմաթիվ այլ զզվելի բաներ: Եթե ինքներդ էլ գիտեք, որ դա երկրի ապագայի համար մեղմ ասած լավ չի, ապա ինչու՞ եք լռում… Վերջիվերջո, այս երկիրն իմ ու քո երկիրն է: Մենք պետք է չլռենք ու աչք չփակենք: Համաձայ՞ն չես…
> 
> Բնականաբար ակտիվ պայքարողներն այս տիպի վարքագիծ դրսևորող մարդկանց նկատմամբ չեն կարող բարեկամաբար տրամադրված լինել: Նկատի ունեմ, երբ խոսքը գնում է կարևորագույն քաղաքական հարցերի շուրջ բանավեճերին կամ իրողություններին:


Մարկիզ ջան, ախր ամեն ինչ էնքան պարզ ա:
Լավ, մի հատ օրինակ բերեմ, որ հասկանալի լինեմ:
Ենթադրենք մի հատ խեղճ մարդ ա ապրում կիսաքանդ տան մեջ, մի հատ փոքր հողամաս ա մշակում ու չարքաշ կյանքով ապրում ա: Հիմա կողքի գյուղից մի հատ մարդ ա գալիս ու ասում ա, որ արի քեզ ընենց տեղեր տանեմ, որ ուզածիդ պես ապրես, շքեղ բնակարան կտամ, մեծ այգիներ եւ այլն: Բայց էտ խեղճ գյուղացին դավերյա չի անում էտ մարդուն, քանի որ գիտի, որ կարող ա ճամփին գլուխը ուտի, որ իրա փոքր խրճիթն էլ յուրացնի:
Ինքը գերադասում ա ապրել քանդված խրճիթում, լավ, թե վատ, բայց գոնե ապրել...

----------


## Chuk

> Մարկիզ ջան, ախր ամեն ինչ էնքան պարզ ա:
> Լավ, մի հատ օրինակ բերեմ, որ հասկանալի լինեմ:
> Ենթադրենք մի հատ խեղճ մարդ ա ապրում կիսաքանդ տան մեջ, մի հատ փոքր հողամաս ա մշակում ու չարքաշ կյանքով ապրում ա: Հիմա կողքի գյուղից մի հատ մարդ ա գալիս ու ասում ա, որ արի քեզ ընենց տեղեր տանեմ, որ ուզածիդ պես ապրես, շքեղ բնակարան կտամ, մեծ այգիներ եւ այլն: Բայց էտ խեղճ գյուղացին դավերյա չի անում էտ մարդուն, քանի որ գիտի, որ կարող ա ճամփին գլուխը ուտի, որ իրա փոքր խրճիթն էլ յուրացնի:
> Ինքը գերադասում ա ապրել քանդված խրճիթում, լավ, թե վատ, բայց գոնե ապրել...


Չէ, արի ես օրինակ բերեմ, որտև քո օրինակը սխալ էր:

Ուրեմն մի հատ խեղճ մարդ ա ապրում, մի հեռավոր գյուղում, գյուղի ծերում: Ու էս մարդը հողը լավ մշակել չի կարում, որտև առու մոտով չի անցնում, գետ չի անցնում, աղբյուրն էլ գյուղի էն մյուս ծերումն ա: Ամեն օր գնում, դույլով ջուրը կրում իր հողը մի քիչ, ստից-մտից ջրում ա:

Հետո հարևանները, իրա նման խեղճ մարդիկ, հավաքվում ու ասում են, այ ախպեր, գյուղի վերևով գետ ա հասնում: Հեռու ա, բայց եկեք փորձենք, կարող ա կարողանանք մի հատ առվի հուն փորենք, ջուրը առվով էստեղ հասցնենք, մեր բոլորիս հողերը ջրենք: Էս մեր գյուղացին էլ ասում ա «Չէ, ախպեր, չի էդ գետի ջուրը ցեխաջուր ա, ես ամեն օր աղբյուրից ջուր կկրեմ, ճամփեքն էլ ոլոր-մոլոր են, դժվար թե կարողանանք հասցնել»: Ու տենց էլ չի գնում, չի օգնում: Իսկ հարևանները գնում ու սկսում են նոր առվի հունը փորել... օրերից մի օր որ կարողանան իրենց տան մոտ հասցնել, էս մեր գյուղացին էլ կօգտվի, բայց դե ինքը հո՛ առվի հուն փորող տղա չի...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ ջան, ախր ամեն ինչ էնքան պարզ ա:
> Լավ, մի հատ օրինակ բերեմ, որ հասկանալի լինեմ:
> Ենթադրենք մի հատ խեղճ մարդ ա ապրում կիսաքանդ տան մեջ, մի հատ փոքր հողամաս ա մշակում ու չարքաշ կյանքով ապրում ա: Հիմա կողքի գյուղից մի հատ մարդ ա գալիս ու ասում ա, որ արի քեզ ընենց տեղեր տանեմ, որ ուզածիդ պես ապրես, շքեղ բնակարան կտամ, մեծ այգիներ եւ այլն: Բայց էտ խեղճ գյուղացին դավերյա չի անում էտ մարդուն, քանի որ գիտի, որ կարող ա ճամփին գլուխը ուտի, որ իրա փոքր խրճիթն էլ յուրացնի:
> Ինքը գերադասում ա ապրել քանդված խրճիթում, լավ, թե վատ, բայց գոնե ապրել...


Բայց հո էդ մարդը գիտի, որ իր խրճիթը շուտով ընդհանրապես քանդելու են, հողն էլ ձեռքից առնելու են: Այսպես թե այնպես՝ նրան այլ ընտրություն չունի:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ճամփին գլուխն ուտելուն: Այդ մարդը մենակ չի, նրա նմանները հարյուր հազարավոր են, գումարած, որ ոչ թե ինչ-որ մեկն է գալիս նրան ասում՝ արի մեր հետ շքեղ ու լավ ապրելու, այլ իր նման այն հարյուր հազարավորները: Իսկ այն ինչ-որ մեկն ընդամենը նրանց առաջնորդում է, ու եթե այդ խեղճ ու կրակ հարյուրահազարավորները չլինեն, նա առաջնորդը պարզապես ոչինչ է թե մինչև շքեղության հասնելը, թե շքեղությանը հասնելուց հետո:

----------


## ArmBoy

Ցավում եմ, որ շնորհակալության կոճակը սեղմել ես պատահաբար: Կաշխատեմ մյուս անգամ ստանալ լիարժեք հայկական "մերսի":

Իրոք, եկեք ավելի լուրջ մոտենանք հարցին ու պրիմիտիվ տարբերակները (բոլորովս գնանք Մարալիկցի Վարդուշենց տուն) ու լրիվ հակառակ ուղղություն ունեցող ամպերը ճղող արտահայտությունները (Շարժումը չի մարել բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր քիչ...) խոսքերը մի կողմ դնենք եւ ավելի սառը մտածենք: Նախօրոք՝ կներես քո պատասխաններում մինի-մաքսիմալիզմ հայտնաբերելու համար:

Ասենք, մեր իշխանություններն էլ դատեր չէին հորինում, ու ա-մեկի վիդեոբլոգն էլ մնում էր Ջհանգիրյանի դատից ու յոթի դատարանի շենքի դիմացի բակից զուրկ: Ո՞նց եք պատկերացնում եւ ի՞նչ եք հասկանում "շարժում" ասելով, առավել եւս՝ "շարժումը չի մարել...", "ընդհակառակը..." եւ այլ արտահայտությունների տակ:

Ես ինքս նկատում եմ ավելի ուրիշ բան՝ մարդիկ, ովքեր մի ժամանակ մեծ հավատով էին լցված ընդդիմության նախորդ տարվա առաջին երեք ամիսների գործողություններով, հիմա թեւաթափ վիճակում են: Միայն իմ շրջապատում մոտ մի հիսուն հոգի իմ նկարագրած կարգավիճակում են, ովքեր ասում են՝ ի՜հ... ու հաստատ չեն գալու Մատենադարան:

Մեկ այլ օրինակ՝ վերցնենք թեկուզ այն անհատին, ում անասունները մի տարի առաջ օրը ցերեկով Ավանում մարդ էին կանդալում, ու ով վախից տակը վերջին անգամ չիշիկ է արել մանկապարտեզի նախադպրոցական խմբում, հիմա բոլորին հաթաթա է տալիս, որ՝ ձեններդ կտրեք ու տեղներդ վեր ընկեք: Ու ոչ մի հակա-պատասխան դրան: Ոչ մի քայլ: Միայն խոսքեր: Դա՞ է ակտիվությունը, թե՞ այն, որ նույն դրոշակներով գնայիք նրա տան դեմը պիկետ անեիք: Կամ էլ՝ Խանջյանի վրայի Hummel խանութի ետեւը՝ իր օֆֆիսի դեմը հավաքվեիք ու Ձեր ասելիքը ասեիք: 

Մարդիկ կոնկրետ քայլեր են պահանջում, այլ ոչ թե հայտարարություններ՝ ոչինչ չասող ու ոչ մի կոնկրետ գործողության տեսքով շարունակություն չունեցող: Որ զարմանում եմ, երբ ակտիվությունից են խոսում, այ, հենց նման երեւույթներ տեսնելով եմ ասում: Նկատի ունեմ՝ "Խա-չիկ" գոչելուց կամ ոստիկանից ու զինվորից չեք վախենում, հաստավիզներից եք սսկվո՞ւմ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուղղակի փայլեցիր տրամաբանությամբ
> Կարող ա ես ու Սերժիկը երկուսս էլ գտնում ենք, որ ավանակը աշխատասեր կենդանի ա, ուրեմն էտ դեպքում ես Սերժամե՞տ եմ:


այո, որովհետև էշը աշխատասեր կենդանի չի… նրան աշխատացնում են, նա իր կամքով չի աշխատում… կարծում եմ դու այս հարցում էլ Սերժի հետ համամիտ ես

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չէ, արի ես օրինակ բերեմ, որտև քո օրինակը սխալ էր:
> 
> Ուրեմն մի հատ խեղճ մարդ ա ապրում, մի հեռավոր գյուղում, գյուղի ծերում: Ու էս մարդը հողը լավ մշակել չի կարում, որտև առու մոտով չի անցնում, գետ չի անցնում, աղբյուրն էլ գյուղի էն մյուս ծերումն ա: Ամեն օր գնում, դույլով ջուրը կրում իր հողը մի քիչ, ստից-մտից ջրում ա:
> 
> Հետո հարևանները, իրա նման խեղճ մարդիկ, հավաքվում ու ասում են, այ ախպեր, գյուղի վերևով գետ ա հասնում: Հեռու ա, բայց եկեք փորձենք, կարող ա կարողանանք մի հատ առվի հուն փորենք, ջուրը առվով էստեղ հասցնենք, մեր բոլորիս հողերը ջրենք: Էս մեր գյուղացին էլ ասում ա «Չէ, ախպեր, չի էդ գետի ջուրը ցեխաջուր ա, ես ամեն օր աղբյուրից ջուր կկրեմ, ճամփեքն էլ ոլոր-մոլոր են, դժվար թե կարողանանք հասցնել»: Ու տենց էլ չի գնում, չի օգնում: Իսկ հարևանները գնում ու սկսում են նոր առվի հունը փորել... օրերից մի օր որ կարողանան իրենց տան մոտ հասցնել, էս մեր գյուղացին էլ կօգտվի, բայց դե ինքը հո՛ առվի հուն փորող տղա չի...


Էտ ուրիշ հեքիաթից ա, Չուկ եղբայր :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Ցավում եմ, որ շնորհակալության կոճակը սեղմել ես պատահաբար: Կաշխատեմ մյուս անգամ ստանալ լիարժեք հայկական "մերսի":
> 
> Իրոք, եկեք ավելի լուրջ մոտենանք հարցին ու պրիմիտիվ տարբերակները (բոլորովս գնանք Մարալիկցի Վարդուշենց տուն) ու լրիվ հակառակ ուղղություն ունեցող ամպերը ճղող արտահայտությունները (Շարժումը չի մարել բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր քիչ...) խոսքերը մի կողմ դնենք եւ ավելի սառը մտածենք: Նախօրոք՝ կներես քո պատասխաններում մինի-մաքսիմալիզմ հայտնաբերելու համար:
> 
> Ասենք, մեր իշխանություններն էլ դատեր չէին հորինում, ու ա-մեկի վիդեոբլոգն էլ մնում էր Ջհանգիրյանի դատից ու յոթի դատարանի շենքի դիմացի բակից զուրկ: Ո՞նց եք պատկերացնում եւ ի՞նչ եք հասկանում "շարժում" ասելով, առավել եւս՝ "շարժումը չի մարել...", "ընդհակառակը..." եւ այլ արտահայտությունների տակ:
> 
> Ես ինքս նկատում եմ ավելի ուրիշ բան՝ մարդիկ, ովքեր մի ժամանակ մեծ հավատով էին լցված ընդդիմության նախորդ տարվա առաջին երեք ամիսների գործողություններով, հիմա թեւաթափ վիճակում են: Միայն իմ շրջապատում մոտ մի հիսուն հոգի իմ նկարագրած կարգավիճակում են, ովքեր ասում են՝ ի՜հ... ու հաստատ չեն գալու Մատենադարան:
> 
> Մեկ այլ օրինակ՝ վերցնենք թեկուզ այն անհատին, ում անասունները մի տարի առաջ օրը ցերեկով Ավանում մարդ էին կանդալում, ու ով վախից տակը վերջին անգամ չիշիկ է արել մանկապարտեզի նախադպրոցական խմբում, հիմա բոլորին հաթաթա է տալիս, որ՝ ձեններդ կտրեք ու տեղներդ վեր ընկեք: Ու ոչ մի հակա-պատասխան դրան: Ոչ մի քայլ: Միայն խոսքեր: Դա՞ է ակտիվությունը, թե՞ այն, որ նույն դրոշակներով գնայիք նրա տան դեմը պիկետ անեիք: Կամ էլ՝ Խանջյանի վրայի Hummel խանութի ետեւը՝ իր օֆֆիսի դեմը հավաքվեիք ու Ձեր ասելիքը ասեիք: 
> ...


Բարձրացրածդ հարցերին պատասխանել եմ մի քանի էջ առաջ, դրանց ավելի հանգամանալից պատասխաններ կարող ես գտնել այս թեմայի մյուս էջերում, ինչպես նաև ֆորումում ու այլ կայքերում ընդհանրապես: Այնպես որ ցանկալի է անընդհատ նույն հարցը կրկնելուց առաջ ծանոթանալ պատասխաններին: Մեջբերում եմ մի քանի էջ առաջ արածս գրառումը.




> Պայքարի չմարելը նկատելու համար անհրաժեշտ է հետևել երկրում տեղի ունեցողին ու նկատել, որ երկրում քաղաքականություն թելադրողն, ըստ էության, ոչ թե իշխանությունն է, այլ ՀԱԿ-ը:
> 
> Սա նկատելու համար մասնավորապես պետք է նկատել, որ գրեթե բոլոր օտարերկրյա պաշտոնյաները Հայաստան գալիս անպայման հանդիպում են ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչների հետ, պետք է նկատել, որ արդեն գրեթե 1 տարի է, ինչ չեն դադարում անընդհատ բողոքի ցույցերը, մասնավորապես քաղաքական զբոսանքները, ամենշաբաթյա պիկետները դատախազության առաջ, քաղբանտարկյալների դատավարություններին ընդդիմադիրների ներկայությունն ու բողոքի ակցիաները, մեկ կոչով հանրահավաք անելը ցանկացած եղանակին, ցանկացած ժամին, ցանկացած պարագայում, ցանկացած տեղ ցանկացած խոսակցության ժամանակ քննարկման առարկա լինելը, ցանկացած մամուլի (իշխանական, «չեզոք» թե «ընդդիմադիր») էջերից ոչ մի օր դուրս չգալը, իշխանության կողմից ռեպրեսիաների չթուլացումն այլ անգամ ուժեղացումը, ՀԱԿ մասնակիցներին կապող ցանց ստեղծումը, մարզային, շրջանային, տեղային կառույցների օրեցօր ավելի ուժեղացումն ու գործումը, ստվերային կառավարության աստիճանական ձևավորումը և այլն: Թվարկման արժանի բաները շատ են, պարզապես պետք է տեսնելու ցանկություն, կամք ունենալ:

----------


## Chuk

> Էտ ուրիշ հեքիաթից ա, Չուկ եղբայր


Ոչ, իրականում հենց նշածս հեքիաթի հետ գործ ունեինք, այլ ոչ թե քո ասած  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> այո, որովհետև էշը աշխատասեր կենդանի չի… նրան աշխատացնում են, նա իր կամքով չի աշխատում… կարծում եմ դու այս հարցում էլ Սերժի հետ համամիտ ես


Մտածում եմ, նորից եմ մտածում, հետո նորից, բայց ոնց որ էս գրառմանդ մեջ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում: 
Ի՞նչ կապ ուներ գրածդ իմ ասածի հետ, թե ուղղակի սիրուն միտք էր, դուրդ եկավ ու գրեցիր:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բայց հո էդ մարդը գիտի, որ իր խրճիթը շուտով ընդհանրապես քանդելու են, հողն էլ ձեռքից առնելու են: Այսպես թե այնպես՝ նրան այլ ընտրություն չունի:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ճամփին գլուխն ուտելուն: Այդ մարդը մենակ չի, նրա նմանները հարյուր հազարավոր են, գումարած, որ ոչ թե ինչ-որ մեկն է գալիս նրան ասում՝ արի մեր հետ շքեղ ու լավ ապրելու, այլ իր նման այն հարյուր հազարավորները: Իսկ այն ինչ-որ մեկն ընդամենը նրանց առաջնորդում է, ու եթե այդ խեղճ ու կրակ հարյուրահազարավորները չլինեն, նա առաջնորդը պարզապես ոչինչ է թե մինչև շքեղության հասնելը, թե շքեղությանը հասնելուց հետո:


Չէ, էտ մարդը կարողանում ա իրա խրճիթը թեթեւ-մեթեւ ամրացնի, հետո մի քիչ շատ չարչարվի ու բերքը շատացնի, հետո մանրից, թեկուզ շատ դանդաղ քայլերով շենացնի իր տունը: 
Էտ հազարավորները իրենք իրենց չեն եկել, իրենց առաջնորդն է համոզել-բերել:

Լավ, մեկ ա էս քննարկումը ոչ մի օգուտ չի տալու:
Ես սկզբից էլ գիտեի, ուղղակի երբ անհիմն կարծիքներ են արտահայտում, որոնք ինձ են վերաբերում, ես չեմ պատրաստվում լռել, թե չէ Չուկի գրառմանը չէի պատասխանի:

----------


## Chuk

Մորֆ, ցավոք սրտի գրառումս անհիմն չէր  :Sad: 
Ու սա իրոք ցավոք սրտի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ, ցավոք սրտի գրառումս անհիմն չէր 
> Ու սա իրոք ցավոք սրտի:


Ուրիշ պատասխան չէի էլ սպասում:
Ուրեմն ասվածը հիմնավոր կամ անհիմն որակելու սխալ համակարգ ունես:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չէ, էտ մարդը կարողանում ա իրա խրճիթը թեթեւ-մեթեւ ամրացնի, հետո մի քիչ շատ չարչարվի ու բերքը շատացնի, հետո մանրից, թեկուզ շատ դանդաղ քայլերով շենացնի իր տունը: 
> Էտ հազարավորները իրենք իրենց չեն եկել, իրենց առաջնորդն է համոզել-բերել:


Այն ուղին, որն ի սկզբանե բռնել է այդ մարդը վերջում իր խրճիթը քանդելու է: Կամ էլ շենացնելու, շենացնելու է՝ զարտուղի ճանապարհներով, վերջում էլ դառնա հրեշ:



> Էտ հազարավորները իրենք իրենց չեն եկել, իրենց առաջնորդն է համոզել-բերել:


Որևիցե մեկին չեն համոզել, առավել ևս չեն խաբել: Պարզապես մարդկանց մոտ քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն կա, նրանք գիտակցում են, որ սա իրենց երկիրն է, իրենք են պետության տերը, իրենք են իշխանության տերը: Եվ այդ մարդիկ ձգտում են դրան: Ինչ-որ մեկը պե՞տք է առաջնորդեր, թե՞ ոչ: 

Ի՞նչ կա այստեղ չհասկանալու կամ վիճելու: Փաստը մնում է փաստ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուրիշ պատասխան չէի էլ սպասում:
> Ուրեմն ասվածը հիմնավոր կամ անհիմն որակելու սխալ համակարգ ունես:


Մորֆ, ասածս վերևում հիմնավորվել ա: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա կոնկրետ քեզ, ապա ասեմ, որ քո ուղղությամբ, կոպիտ ասած «Բոչկա չէր գլորվել»... բայց դու ինքդ քո վրա վերցրիր, ակամա դառնալով այդ խոսքերի հասցեատերը: Ու էդ ասածներս օդից վերցրած խոսքեր չէին, այլ ընդամենը տարբեր ժամանակներում տարբեր շուրթերից հնչած խոսքերի ընդհանրացում. «Ես իշխանությանը դեմ եմ, բայց սրանք էլ բարի պտուղ չեն», «առաջարկի ի՞նչ անենք» - ասում ենք, - «այլընտրանք առաջարկեք»... ու ձայն բարբառո հանապատի, պարզապես չկա պատասխան, կամ լավագույն դեպքում վերացական պատասխան է, ոչ մի ռեալություն, ոչ մի կոնկրետ գործողության առաջարկ: Ու արդյունքում ստացվում է, որ իրենք էլ չգիտեն, թե ի՞նչ են ուզում... գուցե կայունությու՞ն... նորից հիշեցնեմ, էդ կայունությունը ճահիճում էլ կա: Հապա ի՞նչ: Մենակ թե ոչ վերացական, գործնական, ռեալ, ի՞նչ են ուզում էդ մարդիկ:

----------


## azat11

Տեղյա"կ եք, ճիշտ են ասում, որ միտինգի թեման տնտեսականա??

----------


## Chuk

> Տեղյա"կ եք, ճիշտ են ասում, որ միտինգի թեման տնտեսականա??


Artgeo-ի գրառումից մեջբերում եմ մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքի համար ՀԱԿ-ի հնչեցրած կոչը, որտեղ ասվում է, թե հանրահավաքն ի՞նչ նպատակ ունի.




> *Հ Ա Ն Ր Ա Հ Ա Վ Ա Ք*
> 
> *նվիրված 10 զոհերի հիշատակին
> Մարտի 1-ին ժամը 15-ին, Մատենադարանի մոտ**
> 
> Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ,* 
> 
> Մարտի 1-ին լրանում է մեկ տարին այն օրից, երբ Հայաստանում իշխող հանցավոր վարչախումբը իրագործեց սպանդով ուղեկցված պետական հեղաշրջում՝ գրելով մեր ժողովրդի պատմության ամենասև էջերից մեկը:
> 
> ...


Կոնկրետ ինչ ելույթներ են լինելու, կիմանանք այդ օրը, չնայած որոշ բաներ գուշակում էլ ենք կամ թռուցիկ գիտենք: Որ տնտեսությանը անդրադարձ լինելու է, ես վստահ եմ: Չի կարող ներկա պայմաններում չլինել:

----------

azat11 (27.02.2009), Norton (27.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ ջան, ես «շարժմանը դեմ  ու միաժամանակ իշխանության դեմ տիպին» եմ պատկանում ու վստահեցնում եմ, որ մենակ ես չեմ: Ու ասել, որ ես կամ մենք չգիտենք, թե ինչին ենք կողմ, արդեն իսկ անհիմն է ու դատարկ տեղը խոսել է: Քո կողմից աբսուրդ համարած սահմանումները ամենեւին էլ աբսուրդ չեն, ուղղակի տենց ձեռք ա տալիս, տենց ես ասում: Աբսուրդը «ով մեզ հետ չէ, մեր թշնամին է» սկզբունքն է, ինչը որոշակիորեն նշմարվում է էս թեմայի գրառումներում: Եթե ձեր ճամփին նայողները մեծամասնություն են կազմում, ուրեմն ես են եզակիներից եմ, ովքեր ձեր ճամփին չեն նայում: Ես գիտեմ, որ դուք ու ձեր նման շատերը բարի նպատակներով ու մեր երկրի համար անհանգստանալով են միանում շարժմանը, բայց ձեր նպատակները իմ կարծիքով միայն կօգտագործվեն որոշակի ուժերի կողմից իշխանության հասնելու համար: Ու գուցե ստացվի էս տարբերակը «Խոտելի կակ լուչշե, ա պօլիչիլօս կակ վսեգդա»:
> 
> Համ էլ ուշադիր կարող ես լինել, որ էլ քեզ չբռնացնես ինձ հետ «բանավիճելիս», որ հետո չզարմանաս:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Էս իմ երկիրն ա ու ոչ պակաս քան ձերը:


ընգեր, եթե դու էսօր դուրս գայիր ու բացահայտ Սերժին պաշտպանեիր ես թերևս մտածեի որ դու անտարբեր չես այս ամենի նկատմամբ, չնայած ես քեզ հետ համաձայն չէի լինի… այնուամենայնիվ ես քեզ կհամարեի մի անձ որը անհանգստացած է մեր երկրի ապագայով, բայց այսօր ես քեզ "ոչ մի ճամբարում" չեմ կարողանում գտնել, ոչ էլ կարողանում եմ հասկանալ ինչ է քո դիրքորոշումը… բոլորին դեմ լինելը դա նույնն է ինչ բոլորին կողմ լինելը, երկու դեպքում ել տանը նստած ոչինչ չես անելու… երբ որ դու քաղաքական խմորումներին չես մասնակցում դու "գոյություն չունես" և քո կարծիքն արդեն անէական է, քեզանից ոչ օգուտ կա ոչ վնաս, դառնում ես անբովանդակ… թող կոպիտ չհնչի Մորֆ ջան, բայց դու ոչ մեկի լամպուչկին չես (կրկնում եմ մի վիրավորվիր որովհետև խոսքս քեզ չի վերաբերվում, այլ վերաբերվում է դիրքորոշմանը) ու էս վայրկյանին քո էս դիրքորոշումը Սերժին լրիվ ձեռ ա տալիս, որովհետև նա ամեն գնով փորձում է մարդկանց տանը պահել և դու արդեն տանն ես ու եթե նրան չես էլ սիրում, ապա մի անհանգստացիր նա քո սիրուց դարդ չի անի ու չի մեռնի … դե հիմա դու ասա ում ջրաղացին ես ջուր լցնում. դու ակամայից դառնում ես նրա գործիքը (հույսով եմ 5000 դրամ չես վերցրել ձայնդ նրան տալու համար)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ, ասածս վերևում հիմնավորվել ա: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա կոնկրետ քեզ, ապա ասեմ, որ քո ուղղությամբ, կոպիտ ասած «Բոչկա չէր գլորվել»... բայց դու ինքդ քո վրա վերցրիր, ակամա դառնալով այդ խոսքերի հասցեատերը: Ու էդ ասածներս օդից վերցրած խոսքեր չէին, այլ ընդամենը տարբեր ժամանակներում տարբեր շուրթերից հնչած խոսքերի ընդհանրացում. «Ես իշխանությանը դեմ եմ, բայց սրանք էլ բարի պտուղ չեն», «առաջարկի ի՞նչ անենք» - ասում ենք, - «այլընտրանք առաջարկեք»... ու ձայն բարբառո հանապատի, պարզապես չկա պատասխան, կամ լավագույն դեպքում վերացական պատասխան է, ոչ մի ռեալություն, ոչ մի կոնկրետ գործողության առաջարկ: Ու արդյունքում ստացվում է, որ իրենք էլ չգիտեն, թե ի՞նչ են ուզում... գուցե կայունությու՞ն... նորից հիշեցնեմ, էդ կայունությունը ճահիճում էլ կա: Հապա ի՞նչ: Մենակ թե ոչ վերացական, գործնական, ռեալ, ի՞նչ են ուզում էդ մարդիկ:


Օրինակ ուզում են, որ X մարդը նախագահ դառնա:

----------


## Chuk

> Օրինակ ուզում են, որ X մարդը նախագահ դառնա:


Ու պը՞լծ... բա թող էնպես անեն, որ դառնա: 2008-ի ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, այդ մարդու ձայները գողացվել են: Հըբը՞ ինչի չի ելնում ու արդարություն պահանջի... չէ, մեր՝ ՀԱԿ-ի հետ չէ, առանձին՝ X-ի հետ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Օրինակ ուզում են, որ X մարդը նախագահ դառնա:


բա էլ ու՞ր ես ձեռներդ ծալած տունը նստել… դու հիմա մեղվի պես պիտի աշխատեիր

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ու պը՞լծ... բա թող էնպես անեն, որ դառնա: 2008-ի ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, *այդ մարդու ձայները գողացվել են*: Հըբը՞ ինչի չի ելնում ու արդարություն պահանջի... չէ, մեր՝ ՀԱԿ-ի հետ չէ, առանձին՝ X-ի հետ...


իսկ ինչու՞ է քեզ թվում որ նրանից են գողացել, միգուցե հակառա՞կը

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ընգեր, եթե դու էսօր դուրս գայիր ու բացահայտ Սերժին պաշտպանեիր ես թերևս մտածեի որ դու անտարբեր չես այս ամենի նկատմամբ, չնայած ես քեզ հետ համաձայն չէի լինի… այնուամենայնիվ ես քեզ կհամարեի մի անձ որը անհանգստացած է մեր երկրի ապագայով, բայց այսօր ես քեզ "ոչ մի ճամբարում" չեմ կարողանում գտնել, ոչ էլ կարողանում եմ հասկանալ ինչ է քո դիրքորոշումը… բոլորին դեմ լինելը դա նույնն է ինչ բոլորին կողմ լինելը, երկու դեպքում ել տանը նստած ոչինչ չես անելու… երբ որ դու քաղաքական խմորումներին չես մասնակցում դու "գոյություն չունես" և քո կարծիքն արդեն անէական է, քեզանից ոչ օգուտ կա ոչ վնաս, դառնում ես անբովանդակ… թող կոպիտ չհնչի Մորֆ ջան, բայց դու ոչ մեկի լամպուչկին չես (կրկնում եմ մի վիրավորվիր որովհետև խոսքս քեզ չի վերաբերվում, այլ վերաբերվում է դիրքորոշմանը) ու էս վայրկյանին քո էս դիրքորոշումը Սերժին լրիվ ձեռ ա տալիս, որովհետև նա ամեն գնով փորձում է մարդկանց տանը պահել և դու արդեն տանն ես ու եթե նրան չես էլ սիրում, ապա մի անհանգստացիր նա քո սիրուց դարդ չի անի ու չի մեռնի …


Ի տարբերություն որոշ մարդկանց, իմ կյանքի նպատակի չի այնպես ապրել ու գործել, որ հանկարծ Սերժին ձեռնտու չլինի կամ թե ինչ: Ես անում եմ էն, ինչ ճիշտ եմ գտնում, ոչ մեկի քարոզչության ազդեցությունը իմ վրա չեմ կրում: Կարողանում եմ սառը գլխով դատել, այլ ոչ թե կրկնել ուրիշի ասած խոսքերը: Իսկ եթե Լեւոնը որոշել ա Սերժի հետ հարաբերություններ պարզելու համար, որոշ զանգվածների վստահությունը օգտագործի, ապա ես չեմ պատրաստվում ուրիշի ձեռքին գործիք դառնալ: 



> դե հիմա դու ասա ում ջրաղացին ես ջուր լցնում. դու ակամայից դառնում ես նրա


Լավ չես տրամաբանում: Ստացվում ա նենց, որ ով Լեւոնին դեմ ա, Սերժի գործիքն ա:



> (հույսով եմ 5000 դրամ չես վերցրել ձայնդ նրան տալու համար)


Ոչ, իսկ դու՞:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ու պը՞լծ... բա թող էնպես անեն, որ դառնա: 2008-ի ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, այդ մարդու ձայները գողացվել են: Հըբը՞ ինչի չի ելնում ու արդարություն պահանջի... չէ, մեր՝ ՀԱԿ-ի հետ չէ, առանձին՝ X-ի հետ...


Չէ, էտ մարդը ընտրություններին թեկնածուների թվում չի եղել:
Նոր ա որոշել նախագահ դառնա:

----------


## azat11

Տղերք, սրանց վերջը եկելա, տեսնես ոնց են սարսափած միտինգից, ուժեղ սոցիալական բունտ են սպասում: Կրակն են ընկած ժողովրդի ու օլիգարխների և միջազգային էքսպերտների արնքում, մենակ դոլարի կուրսի հետ կատարվածը վառ օրինակ: Ինչու" եք անտեղի վիճում:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> բա էլ ու՞ր ես ձեռներդ ծալած տունը նստել… դու հիմա մեղվի պես պիտի աշխատեիր


Իսկ ինչ գիտես, որ ձեռքերս ծալած նստել եմ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Տղերք, սրանց վերջը եկելա, տեսնես ոնց են սարսափած միտինգից, ուժեղ սոցիալական բունտ են սպասում: Կրակն են ընկած ժողովրդի ու օլիգարխների և միջազգային էքսպերտների արնքում, մենակ դոլարի կուրսի հետ կատարվածը վառ օրինակ:


Դոլարի կուրսի հետ ի՞նչ կատարվեց:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չէ, էտ մարդը ընտրություններին թեկնածուների թվում չի եղել:
> Նոր ա որոշել նախագահ դառնա:


Իսկ ո՞վ է այդ մարդը: Իմանանք՝ տեսնենք առաջնորդին արժանի հատկություններ ունի՞…

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, էտ մարդը ընտրություններին թեկնածուների թվում չի եղել:
> Նոր ա որոշել նախագահ դառնա:


Հա, սպասու՜մ ենք: Լավ, պարզ ա, ես ներողություն: 
Երբ որ էդ որոշումն ավելի հստակ ուրվագծեր կստանա, ես կտեսնեմ ռեալ գործ, ռեալ անելիք, ներողություն կխնդրեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի տարբերություն որոշ մարդկանց, իմ կյանքի նպատակի չի այնպես ապրել ու գործել, որ հանկարծ Սերժին ձեռնտու չլինի կամ թե ինչ: Ես անում եմ էն, ինչ ճիշտ եմ գտնում, ոչ մեկի քարոզչության ազդեցությունը իմ վրա չեմ կրում: Կարողանում եմ սառը գլխով դատել, այլ ոչ թե կրկնել ուրիշի ասած խոսքերը: Իսկ եթե Լեւոնը որոշել ա Սերժի հետ հարաբերություններ պարզելու համար, որոշ զանգվածների վստահությունը օգտագործի, ապա ես չեմ պատրաստվում ուրիշի ձեռքին գործիք դառնալ: 
> 
> Լավ չես տրամաբանում: Ստացվում ա նենց, որ ով Լեւոնին դեմ ա, Սերժի գործիքն ա:
> 
> Ոչ, իսկ դու՞:


Հասկացա ընգեր, դու անկախ մարդ ես, ոչ մեկից ու ոչ մի բանից կախված չես… և քեզնից էլ ոչ մի բան կախված չի

Մաթեմատիկական լեզվով ասած 0 (զրո)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դոլարի կուրսի հետ ի՞նչ կատարվեց:


Այն որ սպասում են թանկացումներ: Հիմա որքան գիտեմ դոլար չի վաճառվում փոխարինման կետերում:

----------


## azat11

Զոռով պահում են մինչև մարտի մեկը, էն էլ ռեզերվներն արդեն պրծնելու մոտ են, արդեն մի քանի օրա ստիպված բոլորին արգելում են պետությունից առնելը, և ստիպում են, որ 307-ից ավել կուրս չդնեն: Որոշ օլիգարխներ (ԳԾ) պադվալներում արդեն 315 են ծախում:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա, սպասու՜մ ենք: Լավ, պարզ ա, ես ներողություն: 
> Երբ որ էդ որոշումն ավելի հստակ ուրվագծեր կստանա, ես կտեսնեմ ռեալ գործ, ռեալ անելիք, ներողություն կխնդրեմ


Դե իսկ մինչեւ ներողություն խնդրելու ժամանակը գա, խնդրում եմ, որ էլ չասես, թե մարդիկ չգիտեն, թե ինչ են ուզում: :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Զոռով պահում են մինչև մարտի մեկը, էն էլ ռեզերվներն արդեն պրծնելու մոտ են, արդեն մի քանի օրա ստիպված բոլորին արգելում են պետությունից առնելը, և ստիպում են, որ 307-ից ավել կուրս չդնեն: Որոշ օլիգարխներ (ԳԾ) պադվալներում արդեն 315 են ծախում:


Որ մինչեւ մարտի մեկը դոլարի կուրսը բարձրանա, ի՞նչ կլինի:
Ինչի՞ են հենց մինչեւ մարտի 1-ը ուզում ամեն գնով պահել:

----------


## Երվանդ

Morpheus_NS-ջան փորձի որևէ փոխանակման կետից 500 դոլարից ավել դոլար առնես տես կհաջողվի թե չէ :Smile: , ամենաուշը 20 օրից պայթելու ա էս, էլ չեն կարում պահեն ձև չունեն, ու շատ վատ ա լինելու, ներմուծված ապրանքների գները թռնելու ա, իսկ մեր երկիրը ներմուծաման վրա ա նստած հիմնականում, այ էն ժամանակ սոցիալական պայթյունն էլ չի ուշանա :Sad:

----------

Kuk (27.02.2009), Mephistopheles (27.02.2009), Zangezur (27.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Դե իսկ մինչեւ ներողություն խնդրելու ժամանակը գա, խնդրում եմ, որ էլ չասես, թե մարդիկ չգիտեն, թե ինչ են ուզում:


Ներողություն, սակայն ես առայժմ մնացել եմ իմ հին տեսակետին, ավելին, այդ տեսակետս ավելի է ամրապնդվել: Բայց թարգենք այս անիմաստ լեզվակռիվը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Morpheus_NS-ջան փորձի որևէ փոխանակման կետից 500 դոլարից ավել դոլար առնես տես կհաջողվի թե չէ, ամենաուշը 20 օրից պայթելու ա էս, էլ չեն կարում պահեն ձև չունեն, ու շատ վատ ա լինելու, ներմուծված ապրանքների գները թռնելու ա, իսկ մեր երկիրը ներմուծաման վրա ա նստած հիմնականում, այ էն ժամանակ սոցիալական պայթյունն էլ չի ուշանա



Երվանդ ջան ի՞նչ մասնագիտություն ունես:

----------


## azat11

> Որ մինչեւ մարտի մեկը դոլարի կուրսը բարձրանա, ի՞նչ կլինի:
> Ինչի՞ են հենց մինչեւ մարտի 1-ը ուզում ամեն գնով պահել:


Եթե անցած տարի ազատական բունտ էր, միտինգի և շարժման մասնակիցները սոված մարդիկ չէին և կոնկրետ գաղափարներ էին կրում, ապա հիմա նրանց կմիանա մի մեծ սոցիալապես խոցված զանգված, կարճ ասած, կուրսը պահում են, որ սոցիալական բունտ չլինի: Կուրսի առաջին հետևանքները թանկացումներն են, աշխատատեղերի կորուստ և այլն...

----------


## Երվանդ

> Որ մինչեւ մարտի մեկը դոլարի կուրսը բարձրանա, ի՞նչ կլինի:
> Ինչի՞ են հենց մինչեւ մարտի 1-ը ուզում ամեն գնով պահել:


Ինչքան կարանան էնքան էլ կպահեն Morpheus_NS, ինչքան պահուստային փոխերը հերիքի, առաջ օրեկան 3 միլիոն դոլար էին ֆոնդային բորսա հանում որ դոլարի պահանջարկը բավարարեն, հիմա 20 միլիոն հանում են ու էլի դոլարի պահանջարկ կա, երկար չեն կարա սենց ձգեն:

----------

Kuk (27.02.2009), Mephistopheles (27.02.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Երվանդ ջան ի՞նչ մասնագիտություն ունես:


Տնտեսագետ չեմ Morpheus_NS ջան, բայց ցանկացած մարդու համար էլ պարզ ա էն ինչ որ ասում եմ :Smile: , ներմուծվող ապրանքները գնվում են հիմնականում դոլարով, ու եթե դրամը թռավ պարզից էլ պարզ ա որ ներմուծվող ապրանքների գները բարձրանալու են, ինչն ա ստեղ անհասկանալի որ պիտի մասնագետ լինել որ հասկանաս?

----------

Kuk (27.02.2009), Mephistopheles (27.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ներողություն, սակայն ես առայժմ մնացել եմ իմ հին տեսակետին, ավելին, այդ տեսակետս ավելի է ամրապնդվել: Բայց թարգենք այս անիմաստ լեզվակռիվը:


Չուկ ջան, քանի դեռ դու կմնաս քո հին տեսակետին, ես էլ կմնամ իմ այն տեսակետին, որ էս պարագայում դու սթափ չես մտածում ու քո տեսակետը անհիմն ա, կամ էլ որ դու լավ չես պատկերացնում, թե ինչ է հիմնավոր տեսակետ ունենալը:

Համաձայն եմ, թարգենք:

----------


## azat11

> Ինչքան կարանան էնքան էլ կպահեն Morpheus_NS, ինչքան պահուստային փոխերը հերիքի, առաջ օրեկան 3 միլիոն դոլար էին ֆոնդային բորսա հանում որ դոլարի պահանջարկը բավարարեն, հիմա 20 միլիոն հանում են ու էլի դոլարի պահանջարկ կա, երկար չեն կարա սենց ձգեն:


Արդեն համարյա սպառվել են, վաղվանից կամ երկուշաբթի օրվանից 5-ական դրամներով երևի բաց կթողնեն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ինչ գիտես, որ ձեռքերս ծալած նստել եմ:


Կարող է և անում ես, բայց հաստատ Matrix-ում ես անում, վիրտուալ աշխարհում… դե դու վիրտուլ ռազմիկ ես՝ վիրտուալ պայքարող…

----------


## Kuk

> Տնտեսագետ չեմ Morpheus_NS ջան, բայց ցանկացած մարդու համար էլ պարզ ա էն ինչ որ ասում եմ, ներմուծվող ապրանքները գնվում են հիմնականում դոլարով, ու եթե դրամը թռավ պարզից էլ պարզ ա որ ներմուծվող ապրանքների գները բարձրանալու են, ինչն ա ստեղ անհասկանալի որ պիտի մասնագետ լինել որ հասկանաս?


Էդ ամենը հասկանալու համար մասնագետ լինել պետք չի, բայց Morpheus_NS-ը տնտեսագետ ա :Pardon:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Էդ ամենը հասկանալու համար մասնագետ լինել պետք չի, բայց Morpheus_NS-ը տնտեսագետ ա


Լուրջ :Shok: ? ու ասում ա որ տենց բան չի լինի :Think:  :Shok:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լուրջ? ու ասում ա որ տենց բան չի լինի


ինքը կարծիք չունի ապեր, իրա կարծիքը X ա

----------


## Zangezur

Քանի կարաք դրամներտ փոխեք դոլլար, ահավորա լինելու :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

> Լուրջ? ու ասում ա որ տենց բան չի լինի


Ասում ա, որ կտրոնների պահը լավ են մտածել

----------


## azat11

> Քանի կարաք դրամներտ փոխեք դոլլար, ահավորա լինելու


Մի հատ անեկդոտ կա, որ վերջում ասումա էլ բադ չմնա~ց :Smile:

----------


## azat11

> Ասում ա, որ կտրոնների պահը լավ են մտածել


Ի դեպ, կտրոնի բիզնեսնելա մոնոպոլիա, ու պարզա, իմը չի..

----------


## Ahik

Ճապոնական յենի գիննա շաաաաատ բարձրացել միջազգային շուկայում. Յեն ունեցողների բախտը բերեց :Hands Up:  Բայց արդեն ուշա դրա դեմ արդեն պայքարում են :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Տնտեսագետ չեմ Morpheus_NS ջան, բայց ցանկացած մարդու համար էլ պարզ ա էն ինչ որ ասում եմ, ներմուծվող ապրանքները գնվում են հիմնականում դոլարով, ու եթե դրամը թռավ պարզից էլ պարզ ա որ ներմուծվող ապրանքների գները բարձրանալու են, ինչն ա ստեղ անհասկանալի որ պիտի մասնագետ լինել որ հասկանաս?


1. Մեր երկրի տնտեսությունը հիմնականում դրսից ստացվող տրանսֆերտների վրա է կառուցված: Դրսից եկող տրանսֆերտները հիմնականում արտարժույթով են, որից մեծ մասն էլ դոլարով: Դոլարի կուրսի բարձրացումը կբերի ժողովրդի գնողունակության բարձրացմանը, ինչը կարող է փոխհատուցել ապրանքների թանկացումը:

_Էտ ներմուծվող ապրանքների թանկանալը մի քիչ ցավոտ թեմա է: Եթե հիշում ես, երբ դոլարը մի քանի տարի առաջ սկսեց կտրուկ իջնել, ներմուծված ապրանքների գները չիջան, ընդհակառակը բարձրացան: Էտ գալիս ա մեր տնտեսության մենաշնորհային բնույթից, այսինքն մրցակցություն չկար, որ գները ավտոմատ իջնեին, իսկ մոնոպոլիստները բնականաբար ձգտեցին գերշահույթ ստանալ: Հիմա հակառակ պրոցեսն ա տեղի ունենում: _ 

2. Շատ լավ ա, որ ներմուծվող ապրանքների գները կթանկանան, քանի որ դա հնարավորություն կտա, զարգացնել տեղական արտադրությունը: Բոլոր նորմալ երկրներում արտահանումը ավելի շատ է, քան ներմուծումը: Էտ երկրների կառավարությունները շատ հաճախ արհեստական/հարկերի, տուրքերի/ միջոցով թանկացնում են ներմուծվող ապրանքների գինը, որ տեղականը զարգանա: Օրինակ շատ ցավալի ա, որ մենք այսօր դրսից հյութ ենք ներկրում, այնինչ դա շատ հանգիստ կարելի է արտադրել Հայաստանում:

Այնպես որ, միշտ չի այնպես, ինչպես երեւում է :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Քանի կարաք դրամներտ փոխեք դոլլար, ահավորա լինելու


Մենք մեր ընկերոջը դեռ 2 ամիս առաջ խորհուրդ տվեցինք ու նույնիսկ ստիպեցինք որ փողերը դրամ սարքի, տեսնենք մաղարիչ կանի :Think: , բայղ ահավոր ա լինելու լուրջ, ու սաղ էն պատճառով որ 2 տարի առաջ դոլարի գինը արհեստական իջեցրին, որ դրսից էկող տրանսֆերները գռփեն, դոլարը համարյա 2 անգամ իջավ բայց ներմուծվող ապրանքների գինը մնաց նույնը, քանի որ մոնոպոլիա է համարյա բոլոր ոլորտներում, իսկ հիմա որ բարձրանա դրամը, իհարկե ապրանքները համապատասխան կթանկացնեն, ու նենց միհատ ահավորություն կսկսվի որ իշխանափոխությունից հետո էլ շաատ դժվար կլինի կարգավորել ամեն ինչը :Sad: , լավ մի բան էլ կատակով ասեմ նեռվերներդ հելած կլինի մի քիչ ցվրվեք՝ ասում եմ բայց զգում եք բոլոր նախանշանները կան որ Լևոնը հետ ա գալիս :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Zangezur

> Մի հատ անեկդոտ կա, որ վերջում ասումա էլ բադ չմնա~ց


Նայած ում համար

----------


## azat11

> Նայած ում համար


Նրանք վաղուց փոխել են, արխային, մնացել են խեղճ տատիկ-պապիկները:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Կարող է և անում ես, բայց հաստատ Matrix-ում ես անում, վիրտուալ աշխարհում… դե դու վիրտուլ ռազմիկ ես՝ վիրտուալ պայքարող…


Ընդհանրապես «հաստատ« ասելուց առաջ մարդը պետք է հավաստիանա, որ ճիշտ է ասում, այլապես իր խոսքի կշիռը ընկնում է:

----------


## Երվանդ

> 1. Մեր երկրի տնտեսությունը հիմնականում դրսից ստացվող տրանսֆերտների վրա է կառուցված: Դրսից եկող տրանսֆերտները հիմնականում արտարժույթով են, որից մեծ մասն էլ դոլարով: Դոլարի կուրսի բարձրացումը կբերի ժողովրդի գնողունակության բարձրացմանը, ինչը կարող է փոխհատուցել ապրանքների թանկացումը:
> 
> _Էտ ներմուծվող ապրանքների թանկանալը մի քիչ ցավոտ թեմա է: Եթե հիշում ես, երբ դոլարը մի քանի տարի առաջ սկսեց կտրուկ իջնել, ներմուծված ապրանքների գները չիջան, ընդհակառակը բարձրացան: Էտ գալիս ա մեր տնտեսության մենաշնորհային բնույթից, այսինքն մրցակցություն չկար, որ գները ավտոմատ իջնեին, իսկ մոնոպոլիստները բնականաբար ձգտեցին գերշահույթ ստանալ: Հիմա հակառակ պրոցեսն ա տեղի ունենում: _ 
> 
> 2. Շատ լավ ա, որ ներմուծվող ապրանքների գները կթանկանան, քանի որ դա հնարավորություն կտա, զարգացնել տեղական արտադրությունը: Բոլոր նորմալ երկրներում արտահանումը ավելի շատ է, քան ներմուծումը: Էտ երկրների կառավարությունները շատ հաճախ արհեստական/հարկերի, տուրքերի/ միջոցով թանկացնում են ներմուծվող ապրանքների գինը, որ տեղականը զարգանա: Օրինակ շատ ցավալի ա, որ մենք այսօր դրսից հյութ ենք ներկրում, այնինչ դա շատ հանգիստ կարելի է արտադրել Հայաստանում:
> 
> Այնպես որ, միշտ չի այնպես, ինչպես երեւում է


Քո ասածը կարող էր որոշակի իմաստ ունենալ միայն էն դեպքում եթե ճգնաժամը գլոբալ չլիներ ու էտ տրանսֆերները լինեին նույն չափի :Smile: , բայց հիմա շատ շատերը դրսում չեն կարողանում իրանք նորմալ ապրեն ուր մնաց ստեղ հարազատներին փող ուղարկեն, իսկ Ռուսաստանում օրենքի նախագիծ են Դումայում քննարկում , որ օտարերկրա աշխատուժին քշեն Ռուսաստանից, որ ռուսներին ստիպված ավելի թանկ աշխատավարձով վերցնեն աշխատանքի, ու էս ամենի ֆոնի վրա դու պատկերացրա ներմուծվող ապրանքների գները թռնում ա, ուղղակի խուճապ ա սկսելու:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Լուրջ? ու ասում ա որ տենց բան չի լինի


Ի՞նչ չի լինի:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Մենք մեր ընկերոջը դեռ 2 ամիս առաջ խորհուրդ տվեցինք ու նույնիսկ ստիպեցինք որ փողերը դրամ սարքի, տեսնենք մաղարիչ կանի, բայղ ահավոր ա լինելու լուրջ, ու սաղ էն պատճառով որ 2 տարի առաջ դոլարի գինը արհեստական իջեցրին, որ դրսից էկող տրանսֆերները գռփեն, դոլարը համարյա 2 անգամ իջավ բայց ներմուծվող ապրանքների գինը մնաց նույնը, քանի որ մոնոպոլիա է համարյա բոլոր ոլորտներում, իսկ հիմա որ բարձրանա դրամը, իհարկե ապրանքները համապատասխան կթանկացնեն, ու նենց միհատ ահավորություն կսկսվի որ իշխանափոխությունից հետո էլ շաատ դժվար կլինի կարգավորել ամեն ինչը, լավ մի բան էլ կատակով ասեմ նեռվերներդ հելած կլինի մի քիչ ցվրվեք՝ ասում եմ բայց զգում եք բոլոր նախանշանները կան որ Լևոնը հետ ա գալիս


Նկատի ունեմ ցրտի ու մթի տարիներին ենք մանրից գնում, սև հումոր էլի :Blush: , հեսա իշխանափոխություն կլինի ու էլի սաղ էս կուժն ու կուլեն Լևոնի մեջքին ա ջարդվելու, հետո կասենք էկավ ու ոչ մի բան չարեց :Jpit:

----------

Kuk (27.02.2009), Zangezur (27.02.2009), Տրիբուն (27.02.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ի՞նչ չի լինի:


Դոլարի արժեզրկում խիստ մոտակայքում, դու կարծում ես կլինի թե չէ?

----------


## Zangezur

> ասում եմ բայց զգում եք բոլոր նախանշանները կան որ Լևոնը հետ ա գալիս


Բայց զգում էս, որ ներայիս իշխանավորներն են դրան դրդում: Մարդ էտքան ապուշ լինի, որ մարտի մեկի համար պահուստները դատարկի, գոնե նենց անեն, որ ժողովուրդը ընտելանա և դոլլարի կուրսը բարձրանա իր հունով, այսինքն կուրսը թողնեն լողացող, այլ նենց են անում, որ էտ երևույթը տեղի ունենա կտրուկ  և առաջ բերի շոկային իրավիճակների, ներդրողների մոտ կտրուկ կառաջանա սպասողական իրավիճակ և ողբամ քեզ հայ ժողովուրդ :Sad:

----------

Տրիբուն (27.02.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Մենք մեր ընկերոջը դեռ 2 ամիս առաջ խորհուրդ տվեցինք ու նույնիսկ ստիպեցինք որ փողերը դրամ սարքի, տեսնենք մաղարիչ կանի, բայղ ահավոր ա լինելու լուրջ, ու սաղ էն պատճառով որ 2 տարի առաջ դոլարի գինը արհեստական իջեցրին, որ դրսից էկող տրանսֆերները գռփեն, դոլարը համարյա 2 անգամ իջավ բայց ներմուծվող ապրանքների գինը մնաց նույնը, քանի որ մոնոպոլիա է համարյա բոլոր ոլորտներում, իսկ հիմա որ բարձրանա դրամը, իհարկե ապրանքները համապատասխան կթանկացնեն, ու նենց միհատ ահավորություն կսկսվի որ իշխանափոխությունից հետո էլ շաատ դժվար կլինի կարգավորել ամեն ինչը, լավ մի բան էլ կատակով ասեմ նեռվերներդ հելած կլինի մի քիչ ցվրվեք՝ ասում եմ բայց զգում եք բոլոր նախանշանները կան որ Լևոնը հետ ա գալիս


ԿԲ-ն ըստ օրենքի իրավունք չունի խառնվելու դրամի կուրսի կայունությանը, որը ժամանակին բերեց դրամի կտրուկ արժեվորմանը. Իսկ հիմա ուղղակի օրենքի տառին չեն հետևում ու կուրսը պահում են, ԿԲ նախագահին էս իրա արածի համար կախելա պետք:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բայց զգում էս, որ ներայիս իշխանավորներն են դրան դրդում: Մարդ էտքան ապուշ լինի, որ մարտի մեկի համար պահուստները դատարկի, գոնե նենց անեն, որ ժողովուրդը ընտելանա և դոլլարի կուրսը բարձրանա իր հունով, այսինքն կուրսը թողնեն լողացող, այլ նենց են անում, որ էտ երևույթը տեղի ունենա կտրուկ  և առաջ բերի շոկային իրավիճակների, ներդրողների մոտ կտրուկ կառաջանա սպասողական իրավիճակ և ողբամ քեզ հայ ժողովուրդ


Մենակ էտ չի է, գյուղացիների հարկերն էլ են բարձրացրել, զարմանում ես էլի, ոնց որ դիտմամբ ուզենան սաղին վատություն անեն , որ բոլորը հելնեն պայքարի,աչքիս Սերժը Լևոնական ա :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (27.02.2009), Nareco (27.02.2009), Zangezur (27.02.2009), Քամի (27.02.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> ԿԲ-ն ըստ օրենքի իրավունք չունի խառնվելու դրամի կուրսի կայունությանը, որը ժամանակին բերեց դրամի կտրուկ արժեվորմանը. Իսկ հիմա ուղղակի օրենքի տառին չեն հետևում ու կուրսը պահում են, ԿԲ նախագահին էս իրա արածի համար կախելա պետք:


Յա՞ :Shok:  Ահի՞կ :Shok:  Դու առանց անիմաստ սմայլերի գրառում էլ ես կարում անե՞ս :Shok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Քո ասածը կարող էր որոշակի իմաստ ունենալ միայն էն դեպքում եթե ճգնաժամը գլոբալ չլիներ ու էտ տրանսֆերները լինեին նույն չափի, բայց հիմա շատ շատերը դրսում չեն կարողանում իրանք նորմալ ապրեն ուր մնաց ստեղ հարազատներին փող ուղարկեն, իսկ Ռուսաստանում օրենքի նախագիծ են Դումայում քննարկում , որ օտարերկրա աշխատուժին քշեն Ռուսաստանից, որ ռուսներին ստիպված ավելի թանկ աշխատավարձով վերցնեն աշխատանքի, ու էս ամենի ֆոնի վրա դու պատկերացրա ներմուծվող ապրանքների գները թռնում ա, ուղղակի խուճապ ա սկսելու:


Երվանդ ջան, շատ լավ ա, որ տրամաբանում ես, բայց ամեն ինչ էտքան պարզ չի: Պարզապես չի կարա ընենց լինի, որ ներմուծման դիմաց վճարվող գումարները փոքր լինեն տրանսֆերտներ+վարկային ռեսուրսներ+արտահանում գումարից: Մի պարզ ճշմարտություն կա, ինչքան էժան է քո երկրի արժույթը, այնքան քո ապրանքը գրավիչ ա դրսի շուկայում՝ իր բոլոր դրական հետեւանքներով:

----------


## Ahik

> Բայց զգում էս, որ ներայիս իշխանավորներն են դրան դրդում: Մարդ էտքան ապուշ լինի, որ մարտի մեկի համար պահուստները դատարկի, գոնե նենց անեն, որ ժողովուրդը ընտելանա և դոլլարի կուրսը բարձրանա իր հունով, այսինքն կուրսը թողնեն լողացող, այլ նենց են անում, որ էտ երևույթը տեղի ունենա կտրուկ  և առաջ բերի շոկային իրավիճակների, ներդրողների մոտ կտրուկ կառաջանա սպասողական իրավիճակ և ողբամ քեզ հայ ժողովուրդ


Es շատ եմ վախում, որ էս քաղաքական, այլ ոչթե տնտեսական խաղ լինի. Ու սպասում են մարտի մեկին: Մի լավ ծեծ կկազմակերպեն ու հետո կուրսը բաց կթողնեն: Մարդիկ էլ կընկնեն խուճապի մեջ:

----------


## Zangezur

> Մենակ էտ չի է, գյուղացիների հարկերն էլ են բարձրացրել, զարմանում ես էլի, ոնց որ դիտմամբ ուզենան սաղին վատություն անեն , որ բոլորը հելնեն պայքարի,աչքիս Սերժը Լևոնական ա


Աչկիս ջոկելա, որ իրա միակ հույսը Լևոննա, այլ ոչ թե մեր կառավության երկնագույները:

----------


## Ahik

> Բայց զգում էս, որ ներայիս իշխանավորներն են դրան դրդում: Մարդ էտքան ապուշ լինի, որ մարտի մեկի համար պահուստները դատարկի, գոնե նենց անեն, որ ժողովուրդը ընտելանա և դոլլարի կուրսը բարձրանա իր հունով, այսինքն կուրսը թողնեն լողացող, այլ նենց են անում, որ էտ երևույթը տեղի ունենա կտրուկ  և առաջ բերի շոկային իրավիճակների, ներդրողների մոտ կտրուկ կառաջանա սպասողական իրավիճակ և ողբամ քեզ հայ ժողովուրդ


Ես շատ եմ վախում, որ էս քաղաքական, այլ ոչթե տնտեսական խաղ լինի. Ու սպասում են մարտի մեկին: Մի լավ ծեծ կկազմակերպեն ու հետո կուրսը բաց կթողնեն: Մարդիկ էլ կընկնեն խուճապի մեջ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> ԿԲ-ն ըստ օրենքի իրավունք չունի խառնվելու դրամի կուրսի կայունությանը, որը ժամանակին բերեց դրամի կտրուկ արժեվորմանը. Իսկ հիմա ուղղակի օրենքի տառին չեն հետևում ու կուրսը պահում են, ԿԲ նախագահին էս իրա արածի համար կախելա պետք:


Կախել ա պետք նաև նախկինին, ներկայիս վարչապետին այսինքն, միշտ էլ հայտարարվել ա որ վարվում ա «լողացող» կուրսի քաղաքականություն, այսինքն ԿԲ աշխատում ա մաքսիմալ չխառնվել կուրսին եթե կուրսի փոփոխությունը արհեստական, այսինքն մի խումբ մարդկանց կողմից չի կատարվում, բայց դե բոլորին էլ պարզ ա, որ դոլարը արհեստական արժեզրկեցին, որոշ չափով կարժեզրկվեր իհարկե քանի որ ամբողջ աշխարհում էր նկատվում էտ, բայց ոչ թե որական 50 դրամ կուրսը ընկներ, հետո աշխարհում կանգնեց արժեզրկումը իսկ մեր մոտ ևս 8 ամիս շարունակվեց ու էտ 8 ամսվա մեջ էլի մոտ 100 դրամի չափով ընկավ, պարզից էլ պարզ էր որ դրսից գալացող տրանսֆերների վրա էր աչքերու, ու ասեմ ձեզ վատ չկերան :Cool:

----------

Ahik (27.02.2009), Տրիբուն (27.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ինքը կարծիք չունի ապեր, իրա կարծիքը X ա


Էս ի՜նչ խելացի տղա ես: 
Երեւի մենակ դու կարայիր ընենց նախադասություն գրես, որի երկորդ մասը առաջինին հակասի:

----------


## Zangezur

Ինձ թվումա Լևոնեին որոշ մեղանդրանքներ կհնչի Հայուրիկով մարտի մեկից հետո՝ կապված երկրի վիճակի հետ, չզարմանաք, կարողա ասեն լևոնը դոլլարը սարքեց 500 դրամ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դոլարի արժեզրկում խիստ մոտակայքում, դու կարծում ես կլինի թե չէ?


Կարծում եմ, որ կլինի:
Ե՞րբ եմ ասել, որ չի լինելու:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մենակ էտ չի է, գյուղացիների հարկերն էլ են բարձրացրել, զարմանում ես էլի, ոնց որ դիտմամբ ուզենան սաղին վատություն անեն , որ բոլորը հելնեն պայքարի,աչքիս Սերժը Լևոնական ա


Սերժը միշտ էլ Լևոնական ա եղել… ուղղակի ակամայից

----------


## Երվանդ

> Երվանդ ջան, շատ լավ ա, որ տրամաբանում ես, բայց ամեն ինչ էտքան պարզ չի: Պարզապես չի կարա ընենց լինի, որ ներմուծման դիմաց վճարվող գումարները փոքր լինեն տրանսֆերտներ+վարկային ռեսուրսներ+արտահանում գումարից: Մի պարզ ճշմարտություն կա, ինչքան էժան է քո երկրի արժույթը, այնքան քո ապրանքը գրավիչ ա դրսի շուկայում՝ իր բոլոր դրական հետեւանքներով:


Ես քո ասածին արտահանման մասով իհարկե համաձայն եմ լրիվ, բայց չեմ կարծում որ մի տարվա մեջ ստեղ էնքան նոր արտադրություններ կկազմակերպվեն որ էտ տանտանումը ժողովուրդը չի զգա, էտ արդեն պիտի վաղուց սկսած լինեին, ցածր տոկոսադրույքով վարկերի տրամադրումը, որպիսի միջին արտադրություններ կազմակերպվեին ստեղ, իսկ իրանք  փոխարեն էտ անեն օրեկան 20 միլիոն նետում են շուկա որ կուրսը արհեստական պահեն, հետո ասեմ քեզ վաղուց արդեն իրենք ՆԴՍ-ը պիտի սարքած լինեին 5 կամ լավ 10 տոկոս, դրանով առաջին հայացքից պետբյուջե գնացող գումարները կպակասեին կտրուկ, բայց դե համապատասխան վարկավորման դեպքում շատ արագ կառաջանաին միջին արտադրություններ :Wink:

----------

Տրիբուն (27.02.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Կախել ա պետք նաև նախկինին, ներկայիս վարչապետին այսինքն, միշտ էլ հայտարարվել ա որ վարվում ա «լողացող» կուրսի քաղաքականություն, այսինքն ԿԲ աշխատում ա մաքսիմալ չխառնվել կուրսին եթե կուրսի փոփոխությունը արհեստական, այսինքն մի խումբ մարդկանց կողմից չի կատարվում, բայց դե բոլորին էլ պարզ ա, որ դոլարը արհեստական արժեզրկեցին, որոշ չափով կարժեզրկվեր իհարկե քանի որ ամբողջ աշխարհում էր նկատվում էտ, բայց ոչ թե որական 50 դրամ կուրսը ընկներ, հետո աշխարհում կանգնեց արժեզրկումը իսկ մեր մոտ ևս 8 ամիս շարունակվեց ու էտ 8 ամսվա մեջ էլի մոտ 100 դրամի չափով ընկավ, պարզից էլ պարզ էր որ դրսից գալացող տրանսֆերների վրա էր աչքերու, ու ասեմ ձեզ վատ չկերան


Ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց ներքևիտ գրածնելա նորմայի սահմաններում, իսկ հիմիկվանն ուղղակի ապսուրդա

----------


## Nareco

Հատված ԼՂՀ ԱԺ անկախ պատգամավոր Գեղամ Բաղդասարյանի հարցազրույցից.




> *  -Մարտի 1-ին Երեւանում նախատեսված է համաժողովրդական հանրահավաք, որը մարդիկ ընկալում են որպես 2008-ի մարտի 1-ից կիսատ մնացած գործի շարունակություն. այն, ինչ չեն հասցրել անել մարտի 1-ի 10 զոհերը, այն, ինչի համար, ի վերջո, այդ մարդիկ զոհել են իրենց կյանքը:*
> 
> -Ինչ խոսք, մարտի 1-ը նաեւ մարդկային ու ազգային արժանապատվության հարց է: Նման ողբերգությունները չպիտի անհետեւանք անցնեն: Ընդ որում, չեմ կարծում, թե սա միայն 10 հոգու կամ ընդդիմության արժանապատվության հարցն է: Ոչ, սա յուրաքանչյուրի եւ ամբողջ հանրության թասիբի հարցն է: Համոզված եմ, որ հանրության յուրաքանչյուր անդամ մեղքի իր բաժինն ունի կատարվածում, ասել է թե՝ հանրության պատասխանատվության հարցն է: Այս պատասխանատվության գիտակցումը կհուշի ելքը իրավիճակից: Կհուշի յուրաքանչյուրի միտքը, մեր հավաքական միտքը:


 ՀԺ

----------


## Kuk

Ինչքան կարան լափում են, մեկա գիտեն` հեսա դուրս են շպրտվելու, էսօր-էգուց են:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Կարծում եմ, որ կլինի:
> Ե՞րբ եմ ասել, որ չի լինելու:


Ես չեմ ասել՝ ասում ես չի լինի, դրա համար հարցնում եմ, ուղղակի հարցնում էիր դրամ դոլարի հետ ինչ պիտի լինի որ, կարծում եմ էտ հարցդ ավելորդ էր ու դա ինձ շփոթեցրեց, քանի որ նույնիսկ չտնտեսագետների համար ա պարզ ինչ պիտի լինի:

----------


## Nareco

Հատված ԼՂՀ ԱԺ անկախ պատգամավոր Գեղամ Բաղդասարյանի հարցազրույցից.




> *  -Մարտի 1-ին Երեւանում նախատեսված է համաժողովրդական հանրահավաք, որը մարդիկ ընկալում են որպես 2008-ի մարտի 1-ից կիսատ մնացած գործի շարունակություն. այն, ինչ չեն հասցրել անել մարտի 1-ի 10 զոհերը, այն, ինչի համար, ի վերջո, այդ մարդիկ զոհել են իրենց կյանքը:*
> 
> -Ինչ խոսք, մարտի 1-ը նաեւ մարդկային ու ազգային արժանապատվության հարց է: Նման ողբերգությունները չպիտի անհետեւանք անցնեն: Ընդ որում, չեմ կարծում, թե սա միայն 10 հոգու կամ ընդդիմության արժանապատվության հարցն է: Ոչ, սա յուրաքանչյուրի եւ ամբողջ հանրության թասիբի հարցն է: Համոզված եմ, որ հանրության յուրաքանչյուր անդամ մեղքի իր բաժինն ունի կատարվածում, ասել է թե՝ հանրության պատասխանատվության հարցն է: Այս պատասխանատվության գիտակցումը կհուշի ելքը իրավիճակից: Կհուշի յուրաքանչյուրի միտքը, մեր հավաքական միտքը:


 ՀԺ

----------

Երվանդ (27.02.2009), Նորմարդ (27.02.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

Ամբողջ աշխարհում հարկերը ցածրացնում են որպեսզի միջին ու մանր բիզնեսները չսատկեն այլ ավելի զարգանան, որ գոնե էն մեծ ֆիրմաների արդեն գործազուրկ աշխատողները մի կերպ տեղավորվեն, սրանք դրած հարկերը ավելի են բարձրացնում :Shok: , ասա չգիտեք գոնե նայեք դուրսը ինչ ձև են պայքարում ճգնաժամի դեմ, ընդօրինակեք, հեսա որ հերթով փակվեցին սաղ էտ բարձր հարկերը ումից եք հավաքելու, ի դեպ մի քանի որից Զանգեզուրի պղձամոլիբդենային գրոծարանը փակվելու ա լրիվ :Sad: , Զանգեզուր ջան նիքդ տեսա հիշեցի :Smile:

----------

Kuk (27.02.2009), Zangezur (27.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես քո ասածին արտահանման մասով իհարկե համաձայն եմ լրիվ, բայց չեմ կարծում որ մի տարվա մեջ ստեղ էնքան նոր արտադրություններ կկազմակերպվեն որ էտ տանտանումը ժողովուրդը չի զգա, էտ արդեն պիտի վաղուց սկսած լինեին, ցածր տոկոսադրույքով վարկերի տրամադրումը, որպիսի միջին արտադրություններ կազմակերպվեին ստեղ, իսկ իրանք  փոխարեն էտ անեն օրեկան 20 միլիոն նետում են շուկա որ կուրսը արհեստական պահեն, հետո ասեմ քեզ վաղուց արդեն իրենք ՆԴՍ-ը պիտի սարքած լինեին 5 կամ լավ 10 տոկոս, դրանով առաջին հայացքից պետբյուջե գնացող գումարները կպակասեին կտրուկ, բայց դե համապատասխան վարկավորման դեպքում շատ արագ կառաջանաին միջին արտադրություններ


Դրա համար էլ պետությունը պետք ա տարբեր ոլորտներում պետբյուջեի կամ վարկային ռեսուրսների հաշվին ներդրումներ իրականացնի, որ էտ տատանումները չզգացվեն: 
Չէ, չէին կարող ԱԱՀ-ն էտքան կրճատել: Ուրիշ լիքը ճանապարհներ կան, բայց ստեղ դրանք չեմ ասի, որ գիտական նորույթի ուժը չկորցնի :Tongue: 
Վարկավորումով հարցը չի լուծվում: Նույնիսկ եթե վարկային ռեսուրսը էժան լինի, մեկ է մեր  արտադրանքի գինը դոլարի նման կուրսի պայմաններում դրսում շատ թանկ ա լինում:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ամբողջ աշխարհում հարկերը ցածրացնում են որպեսզի միջին ու մանր բիզնեսները չսատկեն այլ ավելի զարգանան, որ գոնե էն մեծ ֆիրմաների արդեն գործազուրկ աշխատողները մի կերպ տեղավորվեն, սրանք դրած հարկերը ավելի են բարձրացնում, ասա չգիտեք գոնե նայեք դուրսը ինչ ձև են պայքարում ճգնաժամի դեմ, ընդօրինակեք, հեսա որ հերթով փակվեցին սաղ էտ բարձր հարկերը ումից եք հավաքելու, ի դեպ մի քանի որից Զանգեզուրի պղձամոլիբդենային գրոծարանը փակվելու ա լրիվ, Զանգեզուր ջան նիքդ տեսա հիշեցի


Ո՞ր հարկն են բարձրացրել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս ի՜նչ խելացի տղա ես: 
> Երեւի մենակ դու կարայիր ընենց նախադասություն գրես, որի երկորդ մասը առաջինին հակասի:


X=0 հիմա ոնց ա ընգեր

ապեր ասեմ, շատ չարությամբ մի տրամադրվի… բայց մինչև կոնկրետ չխոսես, մտածելու ենք որ քո ասածների տակ ոչինչ չկա… քո ասած X-ը մեր համար հավասար է 0-ի… չեմ հասկանում ինչ պատճառ ունես գաղտնի պահելու

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ո՞ր հարկն են բարձրացրել:


Հունվարի մեկից բարձրացել ա գույքահարկը, այսինքն էն մարդիկ որոնք հողեր ունեն ու գյուղատնտեսությամբ են զբաղվում ավելի շատ են հարկեր մուծելու իրենց էտ հողերի համար, էտ էն դեպում, երբ արդեն իսկ հարկերի բարձր լինելու, դիզվառելիքի գների բարձր լինելու, պարարտանյութերի չլինելու պատճառով գյուղացին իր արտադրանքից համարյա շահույթ չէր ստանում ու ապրում էր միայն դրսի աշխատուժի ուղարկած փողերով, խոպանչիների հաշվին կոպիտ ասած, դու գյուղերում հեչ էղել ես? չես պատկերացնում ինչ ա կատարվում, գարնանից մինչև աշուն` այսինքն Ռուսաստանում գործի սեզոնին(շինարարություն հիմնականում) գյուղերում մնում են արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչների առնվազն 10 տոկոսը, ասում եմ առանց որևէ չափազանցության, դու պատկերացնում ես ինչ կլինի եթե հիմա էտ մարդկանց ուղղակի չթողեն Ռուսաստան :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

44 քաղբանտարկյալներ մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքի նախօրեին հանդես են եկել հայտարարությամբ: Այն ներկայացնում ենք ամբողջությամբ:

՚Նախորդ տարվա մարտի մեկին իրենց արժանապատվության, հիմնարար իրավունքների ու ազատությունների համար պայքարող ժողովրդին ջարդելուց ու սպանդի ենթարկելուց հետո, շուրջ մեկ տարի պետական հեղաշրջում իրականացրած իշխող հանցավոր վարչախումբը բազմապիսի ապօրինի միջոցների գործադրմամբ ջանք չխնայեց ընկճելու հանուն ազատության եւ հնարավորությունների հավասարությամբ ձեռք բերվող բարեկեցության համար պայքարող ժողովրդի եւ նրանց առաջնորդների վճռականությունը: Չստացվեց:

Հիմա էլ` 2009 թ.-ի մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքի նախօրեին վարչախումբը իրեն հոգեհարազատ մեթոդներով` սկսած Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ապօրինի որոշմամբ, ընդհուպ մինչեւ նախորդ մարտի 1-ի կատարվածը կրկնելու սպառնալիքներ տարածելով, անում է ամեն ինչ կանխելու համար ձեր մասնակցությունը առաջիկա հանրահավաքին: Իրականում, սակայն, ոչ միայն չի մարսել մեկ տարի առաջ կատարած ապօրինությունը, այլ այն մնացել է իր իսկ կոկորդում, որից եւ խեղդամահ լինելով, չունի նույնը կրկնելու ոչ ռեսուրս, ոչ համարձակություն:

Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ, արհամարհեք ռեժիմի կողմից տարածվող կեղծ սպառնալիքները, մասնակցեք հանրահավաքին ու երթին, քանի որ դրանք ձեր անմիջականորեն գործող սահմանադրական իրավունքներն են, որով սահմանափակված է նույնիսկ պետությունը: Իշխանությունը ոչ միայն իրավունք չունի այն խոչընդոտել, այլեւ օրենքով պարտավոր է ստեղծել պայմաններ այդ իրավունքի իրացման համար:

Ուստի, բոլորիդ կոչ ենք անում` հաղթողի վճռականությամբ, միահամուռ մասնակցել նախորդ տարվա անավարտ օրինական հանրահավաքին.

-հանուն այն գործի ավարտի, որի համար կյանք տվեցին մեր ընկերները,

-հանուն այն բանի, որ բացահայտվեն եւ արդարության առաջ կանգնեն մարտիմեկյան սպանդի, դրան նախորդող ու հաջորդող ապօրինությունների նույն պատասխանատուները,

-հանուն նրա, որ ազատ արձակվեն քաղբանտարկյալները եւ այսուհետ չլինեն այդպիսիք,

-հանուն` վարչախմբի կողմից ձեզ հայտարարված հարկային ու տնտեսական ճնշումներին դիմակայելու անհրաժեշտության:

Ուրեմն, մարտի 1-ի, ժամը 15:00-ին բոլորս դեպի Մատենադարան` միասին դիմավորելու հաղթանակի գարնան առաջին օրըՙ:
A1plus

----------

Chuk (27.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համակրգող Լևոն Զուրաբյանն այսօր «Փաստարկ» ակումբում վերահաստատել է ընդդիմության նախանշած մարտիմեկյան հանրահավաքի անցկացումն ու կոչ արել ոստիկանությանը՝ ընդդիմության հետ համագործակցությամբ անցկացնել մյարտի 1–ի հանրահավաքն ու երթը։


Թերթ.ամ

Այսինքն՝ ո՞նց են համագործակցելու :Think:  Միասի՞ն են ժողովրդին ծեծելու :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Թերթ.ամ
> 
> Այսինքն՝ ո՞նց ես համագործակցելու Միասի՞ն են ժողովրդին ծեծելու


Ոչ, այսինքն կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչները, մասնավորապես, պատրաստակամություն են հայտնում հանկարծ ու սադրիչներ գտնելու դեպքում հանձնել նրանց ոստիկանությանը՝ սադրանքներից զերծ մնալու համար, ոստիկանությանը կոչ է արվում մնալ իրենց լիազորությունների շրջանակներում ու հսկել հանրահավաքի ու երթի հանդարտ ու խաղաղ ընթացքը, ապահովել անվտանգությանը և այլն:

Ու դժվար թե էսքանը հասկացած չլինեիր ու գրելուդ իմաստը չեմ հասկանում:

----------

Մարկիզ (27.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ոչ, այսինքն կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչները, մասնավորապես, պատրաստակամություն են հայտնում հանկարծ ու սադրիչներ գտնելու դեպքում հանձնել նրանց ոստիկանությանը՝ սադրանքներից զերծ մնալու համար, ոստիկանությանը կոչ է արվում մնալ իրենց լիազորությունների շրջանակներում ու հսկել հանրահավաքի ու երթի հանդարտ ու խաղաղ ընթացքը, ապահովել անվտանգությանը և այլն:
> 
> Ու դժվար թե էսքանը հասկացած չլինեիր ու գրելուդ իմաստը չեմ հասկանում:


Գրելուս իմաստ հետևյալ է. 
Բնականաբար պարզ է, որ ոստիկանությունը հենց նախատեսված է հասարակական կարգը պահպանելու համար: Էլ ինչու՞ է ՀԱԿ-ը նման հայտարարություն անում :Think:  Միգուցե՞ լուրջ մտավախություն ունեն, որ անցած տարվա ծեծ ու ջարդը էս տարի էլ կկրկնվի:

----------


## Chuk

> Գրելուս իմաստ հետևյալ է. 
> Բնականաբար պարզ է, որ ոստիկանությունը հենց նախատեսված է հասարակական կարգը պահպանելու համար: Էլ ինչու՞ է ՀԱԿ-ը նման հայտարարություն անում Միգուցե՞ լուրջ մտավախություն ունեն, որ անցած տարվա ծեծ ու ջարդը էս տարի էլ կկրկնվի:


Նման հայտարարություն է անում Հայաստանի Հանրապետության իրականությանթ ծանոթ մարդը, այն հասկանում են այդ իրականությանը ծանոթները: Համարիր սա զգոնության կոչ: Ծեծ ու ջարդ չի լինելու այս անգամ: Ի դեպ, դու չմեջբերեցիր նույն տեղից այս տողերը.




> Հարցին, թե այսօր կեսօրին հրավիրած ասուլիսի ժամանակ ոստիկանության պետը հայտարարել է, որ իրենք թույլ չեն տալու հանրահավաքի օրը հասարակական կարգի խաթարում, Լևոն Զուաբյանն արձագանքել է, թե ինքը ողջունում է ոստիկանապետի հայտարարությունը։

----------


## Elmo

Դուրս եկավ հանրահավաքի կարգախոսներից մեկը՝ *Ոչ հարկային տեռորին*:

Մնացած 3-ը կհրապարակվի հանրահավաքի օրը:

----------


## Լեո

> Նման հայտարարություն է անում Հայաստանի Հանրապետության իրականությանթ ծանոթ մարդը, այն հասկանում են այդ իրականությանը ծանոթները: Համարիր սա զգոնության կոչ: Ծեծ ու ջարդ չի լինելու այս անգամ: Ի դեպ, դու չմեջբերեցիր նույն տեղից այս տողերը.


Չուկ ջան, եթե հիշում ես, անցած տարի էլ ոստիկանությունը այս կոչերը հազար անգամ հնչեցրեց: Բայց վերջում ի՞նչ կատարվեց: Ունեցանք այն, ինչ եղավ:
Այնպես որ ես այդ «քաղաքակիրթ» և «բարեկամական» կոչերին չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, եթե հիշում ես, անցած տարի էլ ոստիկանությունը այս կոչերը հազար անգամ հնչեցրեց: Բայց վերջում ի՞նչ կատարվեց: Ունեցանք այն, ինչ եղավ:
> Այնպես որ ես այդ «քաղաքակիրթ» և «բարեկամական» կոչերին չեմ հավատում:


Լեո, դու շատ քիչ բանի ես հավատում: Այս պահին ակնհայտ է մի բան, ընդդիմությունը հայտնել է համագործակցության իր առաջարկը, հայտնել խաղաղ ցույց անցկացնելու իր պատրաստակամությունը: Իշխանությունն այդ առաջարկն ընդունելու է կամ ոչ: Կարծում եմ, վստահ եմ, որ այս անգամ նրանց ձեռ չի տա գնալ անօրինական ճանապարհով, էնպես որ ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի: Իսկ թե դու ինչին ես հավատում կամ չէ, ճիշտն ասած էական չէ, որովհետև դու մեկ է այս պայքարի մաս չես, դու մեկ է այդ օրը տանն ես լինելու, ոչ թե բողոքդ ես հայտնելու անարդարության դեմ, էնպես որ կուզես հավատա, կուզես՝ չէ:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո, դու շատ քիչ բանի ես հավատում: Այս պահին ակնհայտ է մի բան, ընդդիմությունը հայտնել է համագործակցության իր առաջարկը, հայտնել խաղաղ ցույց անցկացնելու իր պատրաստակամությունը: Իշխանությունն այդ առաջարկն ընդունելու է կամ ոչ: Կարծում եմ, վստահ եմ, որ այս անգամ նրանց ձեռ չի տա գնալ անօրինական ճանապարհով, էնպես որ ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի: Իսկ թե դու ինչին ես հավատում կամ չէ, ճիշտն ասած էական չէ, որովհետև դու մեկ է այս պայքարի մաս չես, դու մեկ է այդ օրը տանն ես լինելու, ոչ թե բողոքդ ես հայտնելու անարդարության դեմ, էնպես որ կուզես հավատա, կուզես՝ չէ:


Տանն եմ լինելու, որովհետև չեմ հավատում նաև այդ պայքարի դրական ելքի դեպքում նրա արդյունքներին:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կարծում եմ, եթե ոստիկաությունը հայտարարի, որ դաժան ծեծի է ենթարկելու հանրահավաքի բոլոր մասնակիցներին, ավելի շատ մարդ կգնա այնտեղ, քանի որ մենք թասիբով ժողովուրդ ենք, մենք ստրկացող չենք: Մարտի մեկի գիշերվանից հետո ռեկորդային քանակություն հավաքվեց մարդկանց: Կրկնապատիկը կհավաքվեր հաջորդ օրը, եթե արտակարգ դրություն չմտցվեր: Այնպես, որ մենթերը (քաղաքացուն ծեծողը ոչ թե ոստիկան է, այլ՝ մենթ) ինչքան քիչ խոսան, էնքան լավ իրանց համար:

----------

Chuk (27.02.2009), Mephistopheles (27.02.2009), Երվանդ (27.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Իշխանությունը ուժ չի կիրառի: Դա նույնն է ինչ սոված մեղուների փեթակը չոփով խառնեն:
Ֆինանսկանա ճգնաժամ, օր-օրի աճող հարկային ծանր ու անարդար բեռ, ցածր թոշակներ, ժամանակին կոպեկներով սեփականություն ձեռք բերած օլիգարխներ, բնակարանային խնդիր ունեցող երիտասարդություն, ուսման բարձր վճարներ և գործազուրկ դառած մեծ թվով ընտանիք կերակրողներ:
Դրան մնում ա գումարենք երկրորդ անգամ մահակներով ցրված բողոքի ակցիա, ու ամեն ինչ կպայթի:

----------

Annushka (27.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Տանն եմ լինելու, որովհետև չեմ հավատում նաև այդ պայքարի դրական ելքի դեպքում նրա արդյունքներին:


Լեո ջան ես էլ եմ տանը լինելու, բայց եթե հանկարծ իմանամ ցուցարարների նկատմամբ անտեղի ուժ է կիրառվել՝ վազելու եմ ընդեղ ու մատս մտցնեմ ուժ կիրառողի աչքը, որ ցավի շոկից մեռնի: Թեկուզ էդ քայլիս պատճառով դատեն:

----------

Kuk (27.02.2009)

----------


## Zangezur

> Այնպես որ ես այդ «քաղաքակիրթ» և «բարեկամական» կոչերին չեմ հավատում:


Չես հավատում, բայց շատ հեշտությամբ համակերպվում էս էտ փաստի հետ, ուրեմն քո հավատքը ունի զրոյական բնույթ




> մի քանի որից *Զանգեզուրի* պղձամոլիբդենային գրոծարանը փակվելու ա լրիվ


Մնաց մեկել վիվասելը փակվի, էլ խոշոր հարկատու չի մնա, դէ հետևանքները պատկերացրեք, եթե դրսից օգնություն չեկավ, շատ վատա լինելու:
Բայց գիտեք, որ էս ճգնաժամի գլխավոր պատճառներից մեկը ունի նաև հոգեբանական բնույթ՝ մարդիկ վախենում են ներդրում անել և ռիսկային գործունենություն կատարել, հետևաբար առաջանում են խնայողություններ, այսինքն միջոցները յա եղած կամ չէղած, ու բուրգը սկսումա քանդվել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Փոխանակման կետից??? HSBC-ի պես բանկից թող փորձի, տենամ ինչքան են տալու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իսկ Ռուսաստանում օրենքի նախագիծ են Դումայում քննարկում , որ օտարերկրա աշխատուժին քշեն


երկու օր առաջ աչքովս եմ տեսել Մոսկվայի օդանավակայանում ոնց են կուշկեքով դեպոռտ անում

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԿԲ-ն ըստ օրենքի իրավունք չունի խառնվելու դրամի կուրսի կայունությանը, որը ժամանակին բերեց դրամի կտրուկ արժեվորմանը. Իսկ հիմա ուղղակի օրենքի տառին չեն հետևում ու կուրսը պահում են, ԿԲ նախագահին էս իրա արածի համար կախելա պետք:


Համ ներկա նախագահին, համ էլ նախկինին:
Նախկինին դրամը հիմար ձև արժևորելու համար, իսկ ներկային` արժևորված դրամը զոռով պահելու համար: 

Բայց ասեմ ձեզ, որ շատ դրական բան կա դրա մեջ - ակնհայտորեն սրանք մահամերձի ջղաձգումների մեջ են, ու արդեն վերջնականապես պալաժի են արել երկիրն էլ տնտեսությունն էլ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երվանդ ջան, շատ լավ ա, որ տրամաբանում ես, բայց ամեն ինչ էտքան պարզ չի: Պարզապես չի կարա ընենց լինի, որ ներմուծման դիմաց վճարվող գումարները փոքր լինեն տրանսֆերտներ+վարկային ռեսուրսներ+արտահանում գումարից: Մի պարզ ճշմարտություն կա, ինչքան էժան է քո երկրի արժույթը, այնքան քո ապրանքը գրավիչ ա դրսի շուկայում՝ իր բոլոր դրական հետեւանքներով:


Մի բան մոռանում ես ապեր - նախ էտ ապրանքը պիտի լինի, որ դրսի համար գրավիչ լինի կամ չլինի: Երկրորդ, ամբողջ աշխարհում պահանջարկը ապրանքների ու ծառայությունների նկատմամաբ նվազում ա, ով ա հիմա վազեվազ գալու հայկական ապրանք առնի ? Լսել ես չէ, որ համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնաժամ ա ?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լեո ջան ես էլ եմ տանը լինելու, բայց եթե հանկարծ իմանամ ցուցարարների նկատմամբ անտեղի ուժ է կիրառվել՝ վազելու եմ ընդեղ ու մատս մտցնեմ ուժ կիրառողի աչքը, որ ցավի շոկից մեռնի: Թեկուզ էդ քայլիս պատճառով դատեն:


ապեր, ավելի լավ ա գնա հանրահավաքի, քանի որ ինչքան շատ լինենք, էնքան ուժ կիրառելու հավանականությունը կփոքրանա

----------


## Elmo

> ապեր, ավելի լավ ա գնա հանրահավաքի, քանի որ ինչքան շատ լինենք, էնքան ուժ կիրառելու հավանականությունը կփոքրանա


Ինչքան էլ, որ ժողովրդի բողոքն ա բարձրանալու հանրահավաքի ժամանակ, այնուամենայնիվ ակցիան համարում եմ քաղաքական: Դրա համար էլ չեմ ուզում գնալ: Կգնամ, երբ շարժումը կկրի համազգային բնույթ, կամ ազգին վտանգ կսպառնա հանրահավաքի ընթացքում:

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, իսկ հանրահավաքը արտոնել ե՞ն, թե՞ ոչ։

----------


## brat_eu

> Սա նկատելու համար մասնավորապես պետք է նկատել, որ գրեթե բոլոր օտարերկրյա պաշտոնյաները Հայաստան գալիս անպայման հանդիպում են ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչների հետ,


Եթե հնարավոր է,կարող ես ասել,թե ինչ ազգի ներկայացուցիչներ են՞…

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող, իսկ հանրահավաքը արտոնել ե՞ն, թե՞ ոչ։


Ինչպես բազում անգամներ գրվել է այս թեմայի էջերում, քաղաքապետարանը չի արտոնել հանրահավաքը, սակայն պատասխանն ուշացվել է,  ու համաձայն  «Ժողովներ, հանրահավաքներ, երթեր և ցույցեր անցկացնելու մասին» օրենքի 12.6 հոդվածի համարվում է իրազեկումն ընդունված:



> Եթե հնարավոր է,կարող ես ասել,թե ինչ ազգի ներկայացուցիչներ են՞…


Քանի որ հարցդ պարզ չէր, ապա ասեմ որ ես և ՀԱԿ-ի ներկյացուցիչների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը ազգությամբ հայ են, իսկ եթե նկատի ունես նրանց այցելող օտարերկյա պաշտոնյաների, ապա ճիշտն ասած ինձ նրանց գերդաստանային պատմությունը չի հետաքրքրել ու չգիտեմ, թե նրանք ազգությամբ ինչ են եղել, կամ ինչ արյուններ են հոսել նրանց երակներով, ամեն դեպքում այդպիսիք եղել են ԱՄՆ-ի, Եվրոպայի մի շարք երկրների, այլ երկրների ՊԱՇՏՈՆԱԿԱՆ ներկայացուցիչներ, իսկ ազգությունը, ճիշտն ասած, կապ չունի:

----------

Rammstein (27.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հունվարի մեկից բարձրացել ա գույքահարկը, այսինքն էն մարդիկ որոնք հողեր ունեն ու գյուղատնտեսությամբ են զբաղվում ավելի շատ են հարկեր մուծելու իրենց էտ հողերի համար, էտ էն դեպում, երբ արդեն իսկ հարկերի բարձր լինելու, դիզվառելիքի գների բարձր լինելու, պարարտանյութերի չլինելու պատճառով գյուղացին իր արտադրանքից համարյա շահույթ չէր ստանում ու ապրում էր միայն դրսի աշխատուժի ուղարկած փողերով, խոպանչիների հաշվին կոպիտ ասած, դու գյուղերում հեչ էղել ես? չես պատկերացնում ինչ ա կատարվում, գարնանից մինչև աշուն` այսինքն Ռուսաստանում գործի սեզոնին(շինարարություն հիմնականում) գյուղերում մնում են արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչների առնվազն 10 տոկոսը, ասում եմ առանց որևէ չափազանցության, դու պատկերացնում ես ինչ կլինի եթե հիմա էտ մարդկանց ուղղակի չթողեն Ռուսաստան


Երվանդ ջան, որտեղի՞ց քեզ էս ինֆորմացիան. հողի հարկի մասին օրենքը վերջին փոփոխությունը ուժի մեջ է 12.06.2008թ-ից ու բովանդակությունը հետեւյալն ա.




> ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ 
> 
> Օ Ր Ե Ն Ք Ը 
> 
> Ընդունված է 2008 թվականի ապրիլի 30-ին
> 
> «ՀՈՂԻ ՀԱՐԿԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ» ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՕՐԵՆՔՈՒՄ ԼՐԱՑՈՒՄ ԿԱՏԱՐԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ
> 
> Հոդված 1. «Հողի հարկի մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության 1994 թվականի ապրիլի 27-ի ՀՕ-101 օրենքի 10-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասը լրացնել հետևյալ բովանդակությամբ «ը» կետով.
> ...


Իսկ գույքահարկի մասին օրենքը վերջին փոփոխությունը ուժի մեջ է էս տարվա հունվարի 9-ից ու բովանդակությունը հետեւյալն ա.




> ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ
> 
> 
> 
> Օ Ր Ե Ն Ք Ը
> 
> 
> 
> Ընդունված է 2008 թվականի դեկտեմբերի 26-ին
> ...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> X=0 հիմա ոնց ա ընգեր
> 
> ապեր ասեմ, շատ չարությամբ մի տրամադրվի… բայց մինչև կոնկրետ չխոսես, մտածելու ենք որ քո ասածների տակ ոչինչ չկա… քո ասած X-ը մեր համար հավասար է 0-ի… չեմ հասկանում ինչ պատճառ ունես գաղտնի պահելու


Մեֆ ջան, էս միտքդ նույնքան անիմաստ էր, որքան նախորդը:
Ես ոչ մի բան գաղտնի չեմ փորձում պահել: X եմ գրել, ցույց տալու համար, որ եթե անգամ ինչ-որ Պողոսին, Սանթրոսին կամ Համբարձումին ես ուզում եմ նախագահ տեսնել, ապա արդեն իսկ սխալ է  էն պնդումը, որ մենք չգիտենք, թե  ինչ ենք ուզում:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Երվանդ ջան, որտեղի՞ց քեզ էս ինֆորմացիան. հողի հարկի մասին օրենքը վերջին փոփոխությունը ուժի մեջ է 12.06.2008թ-ից ու բովանդակությունը հետեւյալն ա.
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ գույքահարկի մասին օրենքը վերջին փոփոխությունը ուժի մեջ է էս տարվա հունվարի 9-ից ու բովանդակությունը հետեւյալն ա.


Էս քո գրածը իմ գրածին չի հակասում :Smile: , իսկ գույքարահարկ ասելով նկատի ունեի հենց հողի հարկը ուղղակի մի բառով ասեցի, բայց հետագա մտքից արդեն իսկ պարզ էր որ հողի հարկի մասին եմ խոսում, նու կարաս էտ իմ ասածին գումարես նաև ակցիզային դրոշմանիշների թանկացումը, էտ օրենքը Սերժը էսօր ա ստորագրել :Wink: , ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում, դու որպես տնտեսագետ համաձայն ես ներկայումս իրականացվող տնտեսական քաղաքականությանը??????

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մի բան մոռանում ես ապեր - նախ էտ ապրանքը պիտի լինի, որ դրսի համար գրավիչ լինի կամ չլինի: ?


Ես ոչ մի բան չեմ մոռացել ապեր: Էտ ապրանքը չլինելը պայմանավորված ա տարբեր գործոններով, որոնցից մեկն էլ դրամի թանկ լինելն է: Հիմա դրամի էժանացումը մեր կողմից *արտադրվելիք* եւ արդեն արտադրվող արտադրանքը համամասնորեն էժանացնում է միջազգային շուկայում ու էն ապրանքները որոնք հիմա արտադրվում են Հայաստանում տեղական շուկայի համար հնարավորություն կարող ա ստանան միջազգային շուկա դուրս գալ:



> Երկրորդ, ամբողջ աշխարհում պահանջարկը ապրանքների ու ծառայությունների նկատմամաբ նվազում ա, ով ա հիմա վազեվազ գալու հայկական ապրանք առնի


Թերեւս կարելի է սկսել նրանից, որ տեղական շուկայի պահանջարկը տեղական ապրանքներով բավարարվի: Դա զգալիորեն կարող է մեղմել ճգնաժամի հետեւանքները: Այս պայմաններում, երբ տրանսֆերտները զգալի կրճատվել են, իսկ դրամը թանկանում է, ներմուծումը կարող է զգալիորեն ավելի թանկ նստել, քան տեղական արտադրությունը, ինչը լուրջ խթան ա տեղական արտադրության զարգացման համար: Մնում ա, որ ներմուծողները արհեստական արգելքներ չստեղծեն տեղական արտադրություն կազմակերպելու համար(կարծում եմ, որ կստեղծեն):
Ընդհանրապես ես գտնում եմ, որ մի քանի տարի առաջ դոլարի կտրուկ արժեզրկումը մեծ վնաս հասցրեց բնակչության բարեկեցությանը ու մեծ օգուտ ապահովեց ներմուծմամբ զբաղվողներին: Հենց էտ ժամանակ մենք խաչ քաշեցինք մեր տնտեսության զարգացման վրա: 
Էսքան ժամանակ կուրսը միշտ էլ արհեստականորեն է ցածր պահվել, նենց չի, որ մենակ էս վերջերս ա արհեստականորեն պահվում: Ուղղակի որ տրանսֆերտները այսքան կրճատվել են, շատ դժվար ա դառնում կուրսի պահելը, վարկային ռեսուրս ներգրավելն էլ է շատ բարդ դարձել:




> Լսել ես չէ, որ համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնաժամ ա ?


Լու՞րջ :Shok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էս քո գրածը իմ գրածին չի հակասում, իսկ գույքարահարկ ասելով նկատի ունեի հենց հողի հարկը ուղղակի մի բառով ասեցի, բայց հետագա մտքից արդեն իսկ պարզ էր որ հողի հարկի մասին եմ խոսում, նու կարաս էտ իմ ասածին գումարես նաև ակցիզային դրոշմանիշների թանկացումը, էտ օրենքը Սերժը էսօր ա ստորագրել, ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում, դու որպես տնտեսագետ համաձայն ես ներկայումս իրականացվող տնտեսական քաղաքականությանը??????


Հա, բայց գույքահարկի ավելացման մասին բան տեսա՞ր օրենքի փոփոխության մեջ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հա, բայց գույքահարկի ավելացման մասին բան տեսա՞ր օրենքի փոփոխության մեջ:


Հողահարկի մեջ ընդհանրապես բան չտեսա ,հետևաբար դա չէր հակասում իմ գրածին :LOL: , ես կգտնեմ կդնեմ էտ արխային :Wink: , իսկ ակցիզների հաշվով ինչ կասես :Think:

----------


## voter

> voter Ջան մի թեթև անձնական խնդրանք: ՍՍերժանտենր, հաբՌՔածներն բառերը մի ուրիշ, ավելի փափուկ բառերով փոխարինի էլի: Անձամբ իմ համար տհաճ ա, ու երևի ոչ միայն իմ: Համ էլ սուր արտահայտված ժարգոնային բառերը ընդհանրապես անակնջ ծակող են: Դա քո ծանրակշիռ պատկերի վրա ազդում ա, անձամբ ես լուրջ եմ վերաբերվում քո կարծիքներին:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա օրինապահության մասին կոչերին, դրանք կկատարվի միայն ժողովրդի կողմից, ստեղ խնդիրը պետական վերին ատյաններում օրենքի ազդեցությունը վերականգնելն ա: Ոնց որ ասում են ձուկը գլխից ա փչանում:


Առարկաները ընդհամենը իրենց անուններով եմ կոչում, դա նրանց էություննէ ու շատրի մոտ ուղղակի ցանկությունն է ունենալ մականուն։
Բաց քննարկումներն էլ, փաստացի շոու են, որին մասնակցելիս աչք ծակող ու շատ ժամանակ տհաճ իրականությունը չափազանցված պիտի ցույց տաս, որ հիշվի։
Օգտագործում եմ միայն խիստ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում երբ ուրիշ միջոց չեմ տեսնում։

Կմտածեմ ավելի մեղմ տարբերակի մասին ;o)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հողահարկի մեջ ընդհանրապես բան չտեսա ,հետևաբար դա չէր հակասում իմ գրածին, ես կգտնեմ կդնեմ էտ արխային, իսկ ակցիզների հաշվով ինչ կասես


Ակցիզահարկի տրամաբանությունը ընդհանրապես հետեւյալն է.
Ակցիզահարկը հիմնականում դրվում ա էն ապրանքների վրա, որոնց օգտագործումը մարդու համար առաջնային չէ ու իմաստն այն է, որ եթե դու բավարար բարեկեցություն ունես վճարելու այնպիսի ապրանքների համար, ինչպիսին սպիրտն ու ծխախոտն է, ուրեմն դու պետք ա վճարես նաեւ մի վրադիր գումար, որը բյուջե կգնա: 

Հիմա ինչ վերաբերում է, ակցիզային հարկի ավելացմանը: Եթե ուշադիր լինես, ապա կտեսնես, որ տեղական արտադրության ապրանքների ակցիզահարկը չի ավելացել, ավելացել է միայն ներմուծվողներինը: Եւս  մեկ քայլ տեղական արտադրողին խրախուսելու ու օժանդակելու  համար:  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Ակցիզահարկի տրամաբանությունը ընդհանրապես հետեւյալն է.
> Ակցիզահարկը հիմնականում դրվում ա էն ապրանքների վրա, որոնց օգտագործումը մարդու համար առաջնային չէ ու իմաստն այն է, որ եթե դու բավարար բարեկեցություն ունես վճարելու այնպիսի ապրանքների համար, ինչպիսին սպիրտն ու ծխախոտն է, ուրեմն դու պետք ա վճարես նաեւ մի վրադիր գումար, որը բյուջե կգնա: 
> 
> Հիմա ինչ վերաբերում է, ակցիզային հարկի ավելացմանը: Եթե ուշադիր լինես, ապա կտեսնես, որ տեղական արտադրության ապրանքների ակցիզահարկը չի ավելացել, ավելացել է միայն ներմուծվողներինը: Եւս  մեկ քայլ տեղական արտադրողին խրախուսելու ու օժանդակելու  համար:


Բա ծամոնների վրա ինչի՞ ակցիզ չկա, տնտեսագետ ջան:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում, դու որպես տնտեսագետ համաձայն ես ներկայումս իրականացվող տնտեսական քաղաքականությանը??????


Ուր էր մեր երկիրը տնտեսական քաղաքականություն ունենար :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բա ծամոնների վրա ինչի՞ ակցիզ չկա, տնտեսագետ ջան:


Որովհետեւ ծամոնը ծամում են, որ ատամներից հոտ չգա:
Էտ նույնն ա, ոնց որ հարցնես, թե ականջի չոփի վրա խի չկա, ոչ տնտեսագետ ջան:

----------


## Elmo

> Բա ծամոնների վրա ինչի՞ ակցիզ չկա, տնտեսագետ ջան:


Տենց չէ Արթ: Ասա բա խի՞ գարեջրի վրա ակցիզ չկա:

Ու էս ճյուղը պետք ա տեղափոխել թեմայից դուրս բաժին:

----------


## Kuk

> Որովհետեւ ծամոնը ծամում են, որ ատամներից հոտ չգա:
> Էտ նույնն ա, ոնց որ հարցնես, թե ականջի չոփի վրա խի չկա, ոչ տնտեսագետ ջան:


Քո ասածից կարելի՞ ա ենթադրել, որ ծամոնը հիգիենայի պարագա ա: 
Բա կոկա կոլայի վրա ինչի՞ ակցիզ չկա:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Տենց չէ Արթ: Ասա բա խի՞ գարեջրի վրա ակցիզ չկա:


Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց որ չկա:
ներքին արտադրանքի 1 լիտրի համար-70դրամ

ներմուծման դեպքում` 1 լիտրի համար-120դրամ:

----------


## Kuk

> Տենց չէ Արթ: Ասա բա խի՞ գարեջրի վրա ակցիզ չկա:
> 
> Ու էս ճյուղը պետք ա տեղափոխել թեմայից դուրս բաժին:


Որտև գարեջուրը խմում են, որ բերանից գարեջրի հոտ գա:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Քո ասածից կարելի՞ ա ենթադրել, որ ծամոնը հիգիենայի պարագա ա: 
> Բա կոկա կոլայի վրա ինչի՞ ակցիզ չկա:


Որովհետեւ կոկա-կոլան սոկ ա:

----------


## Taurel. . . .

Գրառումը վերաբերվումա նրանց, ովքեր մարտի 1-ին գալու են մատենադարան…

Ուրեմ սենց առաջարկ ունեմ, ամեն մեկս սմս ենք գրում մեր մոտիկներին, որում կոչ է արվում մասնակցել հանրահավաքին, ու ամենակարևորը վերջում գրում ենք, ենթադրենք՝ «Ուղարկիր այս նամակը  3  հոգու»...........

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. դադարեցրեք ակցիզային հարկերի քննարկումը, վերադարձեք թեմային:*

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ու էս ճյուղը պետք ա տեղափոխել թեմայից դուրս բաժին:


Հա, թեմայից շատ ենք շեղվել:
Կարելի ա մի հատ թեմա բացել Հարկային նոր քաղաքականություն ու տեղափոխել:

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*

Մարտի 1-ին կայանալու է հանրահավաք եւ երթ` ի հիշատակ մեկ տարի առաջ համաժողովրդական բողոքը ճնշելուն ուղղված ոճիրի հետեւանքով նահատակված մեր տասը համաքաղաքացիների: Առաջին անգամ նորանկախ պատմության ընթացքում Հայաստանի իշխանությունները հեղեցին սեփական ժողովրդի արյունը` խախտելով սահմանադրական կարգը, կազմակերպելով պետական հեղաշրջում եւ սեփական քաղաքացիների եղկելի սպանդ:

Այդ օրվանից սկսած իշխանությունները սանձազերծել են բռնաճնշումների մի լայնածավալ ալիք, որի նպատակն է կոտրել ժողովրդի կամքը, ոչնչացնել ժողովրդավարական ազատությունները եւ որեւէ իրական ընդդիմություն երկրում: Այդ նպատակով է, որ բանտերում շարունակում են պահել 58 քաղբանտարկյալներ, անցկացնել արդարադատությունը բռնաբարող պատվիրված դատավարություններ, արգելել եւ ցրել ցույցեր, երթեր, հավաքներ, քաղաքական դրդապատճառներով հետապնդել գործարարներին:

Չնայած այս ամենին, Շարժումը միայն հզորանում է: Իշխանությունների համար ժամանակն է հասկանալու, որ բռնաճնշումներով հնարավոր չէ կասեցնել Համաժողովրդական շարժումը, խեղդել ազատատենչ հայ ժողովրդի կամքը` կառուցելու ժողովրդավարական եւ բարեկեցիկ հայրենիք: Միակ ճիշտ ճանապարհը դա քաղբանտարկյալների ազատումն ու հակաժողովրդավարական բռնաճնշումների դադարեցումն է, որից հետո իշխանություները եւ ընդդիմություն պետք է երկխոսության միջոցով համատեղ լուծումներ փնտրեն ներքին քաղաքական ճգնաժամը հաղթահարելու ուղղությամբ: Միայն հաշտեցման միջոցով եւ համատեղ ջանքերով հնարավոր կլինի դիմագրավել երկրի առջեւ ծառացած բախտորոշ հիմնախնդիրները, մասնավորապես օրեցոր ահագնացող տնտեսական եւ սոցիալական ճգնաժամը:

Մարտի 1-ը կարող էր դառնալ ազգային հաշտության սկիզբ, եթե իշխանությունները ընտրեին այդ ճանապարհը: Ցավոք իշխանությունները բաց թողեցին այդ հրաշալի հնարավորությունը: Բայց մեր բոլորիս պարտականությունն է այնպես անցկացնել մարտի 1-ը, որ այդ ճանապարհը շարունակի բաց մնալ:

Մեր նպատակն է անցկացնել քաղաքակիրթ հանրահավաք եւ երթ` համապատասխան մեր իրազեկման հայտի եւ մենք օգտվելու ենք մեր սահմանդրական իրավունքից: Նորից կոչ ենք անում իշխանություններին եւ ոստիկանությանը` համատեղ ջանքերով եւ համագործակցությամբ ապահովել մարտի 1-ի զոհերի հիշատակին նվիրված խաղաղ հանրահավաքի եւ երթի բնականոն եւ օրինական ընթացքը:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------

murmushka (28.02.2009)

----------


## ArmBoy

*Նոր նորքի թաղապետարանը իրականացնում է մտնողական աննախադեպ ակցիա* որն ուղղված է մարտի մեկի ալիքը զսպելուն.

Մանկապարտեզների (գուցեեւ այլ հիմնարկների) պատին փակցրել են հայտարարություն, ըստ որի նախաձեռնվում է մոմավառություն 5-րդ զանգվածի եկեղեցում: Մարտի մեկին, ժամը երկուսին:

Կարծես թե սովորական հայտարարություն է, եթե չլիներ հետեւյալը.
- մանկապարտեզի տնօրեններին հրահանգված է՝ ապահովել բոլոր աշխատակիցների ներկայությունը: Ներկա-բացական երաշխավորվում է:
- ուշադրություն դարձրեք ժամին՝ նույն միտինգի օրը, միտինգից մեկ ժամ առաջ:

Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ուրիշ համայնքներում նման բաներ կատարվո՞ւմ են:

----------


## Kuk

> *Նոր նորքի թաղապետարանը իրականացնում է մտնողական աննախադեպ ակցիա* որն ուղղված է մարտի մեկի ալիքը զսպելուն.
> 
> Մանկապարտեզների (գուցեեւ այլ հիմնարկների) պատին փակցրել են հայտարարություն, ըստ որի նախաձեռնվում է մոմավառություն 5-րդ զանգվածի եկեղեցում: Մարտի մեկին, ժամը երկուսին:
> 
> Կարծես թե սովորական հայտարարություն է, եթե չլիներ հետեւյալը.
> - մանկապարտեզի տնօրեններին հրահանգված է՝ ապահովել բոլոր աշխատակիցների ներկայությունը: Ներկա-բացական երաշխավորվում է:
> - ուշադրություն դարձրեք ժամին՝ նույն միտինգի օրը, միտինգից մեկ ժամ առաջ:
> 
> Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ուրիշ համայնքներում նման բաներ կատարվո՞ւմ են:


Հանրահավաքը տևելու է 6 ժամ` ըստ ընդդիմության հայտարարության: 7 ժամ պետքա պահեն էդ մարդկանց մոմ վառելո՞ւ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ուրիշ համայնքներում նման բաներ կատարվո՞ւմ են:


Համայնքապետերին մի հանձնարարություն է տված - անել ամեն ինչ որ մասնակիցները թիվը քչացնեն, իսկ թե ինչպես պետք է անել, թողել են համայնքապետերի հիվանդ երևակայությանը: Մեկը մոմավառություն է անում, մյուսը երևի մատաղ կանի էտ օրը` շառից, փորձանքից հեռու պահելու համար հարազատ համայնքը, ու էլի ներկա բացակայով, երրորդն էլ էտ օրը ասենք փոքրիկ չարբախցի միջոցառում կկազմակերպի` ձմեռ պապիով բանով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հանրահավաքը տևելու է 6 ժամ` ըստ ընդդիմության հայտարարության: 7 ժամ պետքա պահեն էդ մարդկանց մոմ վառելո՞ւ:


քանի որ շատ ա հուզված համայնքապետը, հատուկ զոհերի հոգու հանգստության համար, մեղա մեղա, երկու մետրանոց ու տաս սանտիմ դիամետրով մոմեր ա պատվիրել, ու մինչև ծերից ծեր չվառվեն մոմերը, ոչ մեկը տուն չի կարա գնա

----------


## azat11

կծկտուր տեղեկություն ունեմ, որ սադրանք են կազմակերպելու, մասնավորապես Արզնիում 50 դալար կամ (լավ չեմ հիշում) 50 հազար դրամական են բաժանել գյուղի ջահելներին, որ երթի ժամանակ քաղաքում ապակիներ ջարդեն: Որևէ նման տեղեկություն ունե"ք, պարզապես չեմ հասկանում, թե սա ինչներին պիտի պետք լինի..

----------


## Chuk

> կծկտուր տեղեկություն ունեմ, որ սադրանք են կազմակերպելու, մասնավորապես Արզնիում 50 դալար կամ (լավ չեմ հիշում) 50 հազար դրամական են բաժանել գյուղի ջահելներին, որ երթի ժամանակ քաղաքում ապակիներ ջարդեն: Որևէ նման տեղեկություն ունե"ք, պարզապես չեմ հասկանում, թե սա ինչներին պիտի պետք լինի..


Էսպես աղոտ տեղեկություն կա, որ որոշ մարդկանց էլ փող են բաժանում նման խոսակցություններ տարածելու ու մարդկանց վախացնելու համար  :Smile: 

Ինչևէ, հանրահավաքի եկողները զգոն են լինելու  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (28.02.2009)

----------


## azat11

> Էսպես աղոտ տեղեկություն կա, որ որոշ մարդկանց էլ փող են բաժանում նման խոսակցություններ տարածելու ու մարդկանց վախացնելու համար 
> 
> Ինչևէ, հանրահավաքի եկողները զգոն են լինելու


Փողի կատակդ շաաատ էր անհաջող, այլևս չկրկնես...

Վախեցնելու խնդիր չկա, մարդիկ զոռով չեն գնում: Բայց նաև խիստ դեմ եմ «նեգատիվ» ինֆորմացիան թաքցնելուն, դա նշանակումա, որ ինչ-որ մեկը չափից ավելի է շահագրգռված:

Բայց սաղ հեչ, ես իրոք ուզում էի հարցիս պատասխանը ստանայի, ինձ հասած ինֆորմացիայի մեջ չերեզները մի քիչ շատ են, դրա համար....

----------


## Chuk

> Փողի կատակդ շաաատ էր անհաջող, այլևս չկրկնես...
> 
> Վախեցնելու խնդիր չկա, մարդիկ զոռով չեն գնում: Բայց նաև խիստ դեմ եմ «նեգատիվ» ինֆորմացիան թաքցնելուն, դա նշանակումա, որ ինչ-որ մեկը չափից ավելի է շահագրգռված:
> 
> Բայց սաղ հեչ, ես իրոք ուզում էի հարցիս պատասխանը ստանայի, ինձ հասած ինֆորմացիայի մեջ չերեզները մի քիչ շատ են, դրա համար....


Ներողություն, սակայն ես ամենևին կատակ չէի անում: Իսկ եթե կարծում ես, որ քեզ էի ակնարկում, ապա ոչ, կարծում եմ, որ դու այդ միջոցով տարածվող ինֆորմացիայի ակամա կրող ես: Նման կերպ խոսակցություններ են տարածվել, որ իբր հատուկ ջրցան մեքենաներ են լինելու, որ դեմքին պահելուց աչքը դուրս է գալու, դրա համար մենակ ոտին են պահելու (բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս հանրահավաքի գալ շամպունով, լողանալու ձրի առիթ ա), որ իբր աննախադեպ քանակի օպերատորներ նկարելու են հանրահավաքը՝ որ հետո նայեն ու բոլորին բռնեն և այլն: Բարեբախտաբար գիտենք այս կարգի ինֆորմացիաների ծնունդը ոնց է լինում: Լավ կաց  :Wink:

----------


## azat11

> Ներողություն, սակայն ես ամենևին կատակ չէի անում: Իսկ եթե կարծում ես, որ քեզ էի ակնարկում, ապա ոչ, կարծում եմ, որ դու այդ միջոցով տարածվող ինֆորմացիայի ակամա կրող ես: Նման կերպ խոսակցություններ են տարածվել, որ իբր հատուկ ջրցան մեքենաներ են լինելու, որ դեմքին պահելուց աչքը դուրս է գալու, դրա համար մենակ ոտին են պահելու (բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս հանրահավաքի գալ շամպունով, լողանալու ձրի առիթ ա), որ իբր աննախադեպ քանակի օպերատորներ նկարելու են հանրահավաքը՝ որ հետո նայեն ու բոլորին բռնեն և այլն: Բարեբախտաբար գիտենք այս կարգի ինֆորմացիաների ծնունդը ոնց է լինում: Լավ կաց


Քո ասածի լոգիկան հասկանալիա և ամենահավանականը: Իրոք ապակի ջարդելու վերսիան սրանց համար որևէ իմաստ կարա ունենա? Սրանք կարծում եմ հիմա այդքան դուխ չեն ունենա....

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, էս միտքդ նույնքան անիմաստ էր, որքան նախորդը:
> Ես ոչ մի բան գաղտնի չեմ փորձում պահել: *X եմ գրել, ցույց տալու համար, որ եթե անգամ ինչ-որ Պողոսին, Սանթրոսին կամ Համբարձումին ես ուզում եմ նախագահ տեսնել, ապա արդեն իսկ սխալ է  էն պնդումը, որ մենք չգիտենք, թե  ինչ ենք ուզում*:


ապեր, 0 է, որովհետև էդպես էլ հստակ չասացիր թե ում կուզենայիր նախագահ տեսնել և էդ ի՞նչ գաղափարների հետևից ես գնում, որ այսօրվա շարժումը չի արտացոլում… հավանական է որ էդ մարդը չկա և շարժումը քեզ համար խիստ անձնավորված է (մենակ թե Լևոնը չլինի, ինչ ուզում է լինի) և գաղափարը դառնում է երկրորդական… երևի մի հատ էլ տարբերակ կա էն էլ դու կիմանաս… գիտեք ինչ եք ուզում, բայց միայն դուք գիտեք ու բացատրել չեք կարողանում (կամ չեք ուզում)

Ինչևէ, եթե դուք այսօր քաղաքական դաշտում չեք և գործընթացներին չեք մասնակցում (ես միանշանակորեն ինկատի չունեմ շարժման համակիր լինել) ձեր քաղաքական և քաղաքացիական արժեքը 0 է… հիմա ոնց որ տեսնում ես քաղաքական դաշտում ոչ Պողոս կա, ոչ Սանթրոս կա, ոչ էլ Համբարձում, այլ կա ՀԱԿ… իմ ասածը սա է

----------

Chuk (28.02.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԻՆՉ Է ԱՆԵԼՈՒ ՈՍՏԻԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-ԻՆ
> Ընդդիմությունը մարտի 1-ին հանրահավաք է անցկացնելու Երեւանում, ինչ է անելու ոստիկանությունը: Այդ հարցը լրագրողները փետրվարի 27-ին ուղղել են Հայաստանի ոստիկանապետ Ալիկ Սարգսյանին: Նա հայտարարել է, թե տեղեկություն են տարածում, որ ոստիկանությունն անհանգստացած է մարտի 1-ին սպասվելիք հանրահավաքով: “Այդպիսի բան չկա, շատ հանգիստ ենք”, հայտարարել է Ալիկ Սարգսյանը, նշելով, որ մարտի 1-ին որեւիցե բան չեն սպասում: Ավելին, Ալիկ Սարգսյանն ասում է, որ այդ օրը ոստիկանությունն էլ ընդունելու է տուժողի կեցվածք, քանի որ մեկ տարի առաջ այդ օրը ոստիկանությունն էլ ունեցել է զոհ: *“Եթե կուզեք, մենք էլ ենք հարգելու մեր զոհերի հիշատակը”, ասել է Ալիկ Սարգսյանը:* Նա ասել է, թե համոզված է, որ ժողովուրդն այդ օրը կգա, խաղաղ կհարգի զոհերի հիշատակն ու կգնա տուն: 
> 
> “Մենք պատրաստ ենք մարտի 1-ին ամբողջությամբ վերահսկել իրավիճակը”, հայտարարել է Ալիկ Սարգսյանը, քաղաքացիներին կոչ անելով ջուր չլցնել որեւէ քաղաքական ուժի ջրաղացին եւ չփորձել “այլ հույսեր փայփայել”: Ալիկ Սարգսյանն ասում է, որ ոստիկանությունը մարտի 1-ին թույլ չի տալու հասարակական կարգի խախտում, եթե որեւէ մեկը փորձի փողոցներ փակել, երթեւեկությանը խանգարել, աղաղակել, *տպավորություն ստեղծելով, թե քաղաքում ինչ որ բան է կատարվում:* *“Երեւանից պետք է վերանա վախի մթնոլորտը”*, հայտարարել է ոստիկանապետ Սարգսյանը:
> 
> http://www.lragir.am/src/index.php#top


արաաա, էս ինչ մտքի գոհարներ են ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ձեր քաղաքական և քաղաքացիական արժեքը 0 է


խիստ մեղմ եք գնահատականներում

0 չի կարող լինել: Նրանց քաղաքական արժեքը, առանց բացարձակ թվեր նշելու, նեգատիվ է, քանի որ վաղվա հանրահավաքին դեմ լինելը նշանակում է պաշտպանել ղզլբաշների ռեժիմը:

----------


## Chuk

> արաաա, էս ինչ մտքի գոհարներ են ...


Հա, Տրիբուն ձյա, էդ մտքերը ինձ սպանել են: Նստած ազատություն էի լսում ու ուշադիր չորս կողմս էի նայում, որ վերջնական հասկանամ, մեր տա՞նն եմ, թե՞ գժանոցում: Բայց ոնց-որ թե մեր տանն էի: Ախր վերջն ա, սեփական երկրիդ ոստիկանապետը ասում ա, որ իրանք էլ են երկու զոհ տվել... այսինքն էն 8 քաղաքացի զոհերը (ում իրենք ի պաշտոնե պարտավոր էին պաշտպանել) իրենցը չեն... այսինքն էս մարդը ռեալ համարում ա, որ ժողովուրդը ոստիկանության թշնամին ա: Որտև մենակ թշնամիների բախման ժամանակ կարող ա կողմերից մեկը տենց ապուշություն ասել: Սարսափելի ա... վաղը հանրահավաքիս կարգուկանոնը, ըստ Ալիկ Սարգսյանի, պետք ա երկրիս թշնամիները հսկեն... Ու փառք Աստծու, որ էդպես քչերն են մտածում ու ոստիկանների մեջ լիքը նորմալ մարդիկ կան:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Կարելի է խոսել Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դերի մասին, որովհետեւ ամբողջ ընդդիմադիր շարժումը կարծես մեկ դերասանի թատրոն լիներ: Առաջին նախագահի համար շատ կարեւոր էր, որ պատմության մեջ մնա որպես դրական կերպար: Ի թիվս այլոց, ԼՏՊ-ն իր ու իր շրջապատի անձանց վերագրվող քրեական մեղքերից ազատվելու խնդիր ուներ ու այդ խնդիրը փորձեց լուծել հետընտրական շրջանում` ներկա իշխանություններին ավելի հանցագործ ներկայացնելու ճանապարհով: 1996-ին էլ Երեւանի փողոցներում տանկեր կային: Եթե այս իշխանությունները, տանկեր հանելուց բացի, նաեւ կրակեին ժողովրդի վրա` ակնհայտ կդառնար իրենից հետո երկրում իշխող ղարաբաղյան կլանի ավելի հանցագործ լինելը: ԼՏՊ-ի կիրառած տեխնոլոգիան պարզ էր: Ժողովրդին հրապարակում պահելով, երգելով, պարելով, իշխանություններից փախած մի քանի քաղաքական գործիչներին ժողովրդին գեղեցիկ մատուցելովՙ նյարդայնացնում էր իշխանություններին: Այս առումով ԼՏՊ-ն նույնպես բարոյական պատասխանատվություն է կրում` մարտյան զոհերի հետ կապված: Բարեբախտաբար իշխանության հասնելը նրա գերնպատակը չէր, այլապես նա բաց չէր թողնի փետրվարի 26-ի առիթը եւ զոհերը կարող էին բազմապատիկ լինել: Այս առումով առաջին նախագահի գործողություններն ավելի հավասարակշռված ու գրագետ էին, թեպետ դրանք նույնպես տանում էին մարտյան հանգուցալուծմանը: ԼՏՊ-ն շատ լավ էր ճանաչում թե՛ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին, թե՛ Սերժ Սարգսյանին, պատկերացնում էր թե ինչ հակազդեցություն կարելի է սպասել նրանցից եւ չսխալվեց: Պատահական չէ, որ երբ մարտի 1-ին ԼՏՊ-ին տարան իր բնակարանը առաջին նախագահն իր գործն արած համարեց: Այսօր ժողովրդի աչքում գործող իշխանությունների համեմատ նա շատ ավելի շահեկան ձեւով է ներկայանում:

----------

Rammstein (01.03.2009)

----------


## Bayern Munchen

իշխանությունը ոչինչ էլ չի անում, եւ չեմ բացառում, որ համանման ընթացքի պարագայում, օրինակՙ քաղաքապետի ընտրութան ժամանակ կրկին կստեղծվի նույն իրավիճակը: Եթե պարզվի, որ ՀԱԿ-ը բավական վճռական մասնակցություն է ունենալու ընտրարշավին, իշխանությունը ստիպված է լինելու դրան հակազդել ընտրակեղծիքներով, ուժային գործողություններով, հնարավոր են նմանատիպ բախումներ: Հակառակ դեպքում, եթե իշխանությունը ճանաչի ընդդիմության հաղթանակը, ապա առաջիկա տարիներին նա կունենա ընդդիմադիր Երեւան: Դժվար թե իշխանություններն այդ պարագայում իրենց լավ զգան:

Վստահաբար կարելի է ասել, որ ՀԱԿ-ի նպատակն առաջիկա տարիներին լինելու է գլխավոր ընդդիմադիրի կարգավիճակը պահպանելը: Քաղաքային ընտրություններում հաղթանակը դրան շատ կօգներ, սակայն ձախողումն էլ ռիսկային է: Դեռեւս չգիտենք, թե ընդդիմությունը քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների առումով ինչ կորոշի: Հետեւաբար առայժմ չպետք է բացառել մարտի 1-ի կրկնությունը:

----------


## Chuk

Bayern Munchen, չկա գրածիդ մեջ մեկ տող որ հիմնավոր լինի, որը այս թեմայում քննարկված չլինի ու որը հիմնավոր պատասխան ստացած չլինի, էնպես որ ներողություն, սակայն հերթական անգամ նույն բաներին պատասխանելու փոխարեն պահանջում եմ կարդալ թեման, որպեսզի հասկանաս, որ ասածդ, ըստ էության արժեք չունի:

----------


## Chuk

Մեջբերում եմ անում այսօրվա «Հայկական Ժամանակ» օրաթերթից.



> *Է՞լ ինչ իդեաներ կան*
> 
> Բազմաթիվ ահազանգներ են ստացվել խմբագրություն, որ տաքսի ծառայությունները իշխանություններից հրահանգ են ստացել մարտի 1-ին չսպասարկել բնակչությանը: Հրահանգին չենթարկված ծառայությունները կզրկվեն արտոնագրից:
> 
> Նման հրահանգ են ստացել նաև մի քան երթուղային գծերի տերեր: Ըստ որոշ լուրերի, կարող է դադարեցվի գազալցակայանների աշխատանքը:


Ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Bayern Munchen, ինչով կապացուցես կամ կհիմնավորես քո այն համոզմունքը, որ առաջին նախագահի նպատակը նախագահ դառնալը չէր, այլ չգիտեմ ինչ-ինչ արդարացումներն ու համեմատությունների անհրաժեշտությունը ներկայիս իշխանությունների հետ: Վերջիվերջո, էդ մարդն իրենց տանը հանգիստ նստած էր: Խնդրում եմ պատասխանիր այս հարցին: Կա՞ն փաստեր…

Մնացած մտքերիդ էլ քիչ հետո կանդրադառնամ:

----------


## Nareco

> Կարելի է խոսել Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դերի մասին, որովհետեւ ամբողջ ընդդիմադիր շարժումը կարծես մեկ դերասանի թատրոն լիներ: Առաջին նախագահի համար շատ կարեւոր էր, որ պատմության մեջ մնա որպես դրական կերպար: Ի թիվս այլոց, ԼՏՊ-ն իր ու իր շրջապատի անձանց վերագրվող քրեական մեղքերից ազատվելու խնդիր ուներ ու այդ խնդիրը փորձեց լուծել հետընտրական շրջանում` ներկա իշխանություններին ավելի հանցագործ ներկայացնելու ճանապարհով: 1996-ին էլ Երեւանի փողոցներում տանկեր կային: Եթե այս իշխանությունները, տանկեր հանելուց բացի, նաեւ կրակեին ժողովրդի վրա` ակնհայտ կդառնար իրենից հետո երկրում իշխող ղարաբաղյան կլանի ավելի հանցագործ լինելը: ԼՏՊ-ի կիրառած տեխնոլոգիան պարզ էր: Ժողովրդին հրապարակում պահելով, երգելով, պարելով, իշխանություններից փախած մի քանի քաղաքական գործիչներին ժողովրդին գեղեցիկ մատուցելովՙ նյարդայնացնում էր իշխանություններին: Այս առումով ԼՏՊ-ն նույնպես բարոյական պատասխանատվություն է կրում` մարտյան զոհերի հետ կապված: Բարեբախտաբար իշխանության հասնելը նրա գերնպատակը չէր, այլապես նա բաց չէր թողնի փետրվարի 26-ի առիթը եւ զոհերը կարող էին բազմապատիկ լինել: Այս առումով առաջին նախագահի գործողություններն ավելի հավասարակշռված ու գրագետ էին, թեպետ դրանք նույնպես տանում էին մարտյան հանգուցալուծմանը: ԼՏՊ-ն շատ լավ էր ճանաչում թե՛ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին, թե՛ Սերժ Սարգսյանին, պատկերացնում էր թե ինչ հակազդեցություն կարելի է սպասել նրանցից եւ չսխալվեց: Պատահական չէ, որ երբ մարտի 1-ին ԼՏՊ-ին տարան իր բնակարանը առաջին նախագահն իր գործն արած համարեց: Այսօր ժողովրդի աչքում գործող իշխանությունների համեմատ նա շատ ավելի շահեկան ձեւով է ներկայանում:





> իշխանությունը ոչինչ էլ չի անում, եւ չեմ բացառում, որ համանման ընթացքի պարագայում, օրինակՙ քաղաքապետի ընտրութան ժամանակ կրկին կստեղծվի նույն իրավիճակը: Եթե պարզվի, որ ՀԱԿ-ը բավական վճռական մասնակցություն է ունենալու ընտրարշավին, իշխանությունը ստիպված է լինելու դրան հակազդել ընտրակեղծիքներով, ուժային գործողություններով, հնարավոր են նմանատիպ բախումներ: Հակառակ դեպքում, եթե իշխանությունը ճանաչի ընդդիմության հաղթանակը, ապա առաջիկա տարիներին նա կունենա ընդդիմադիր Երեւան: Դժվար թե իշխանություններն այդ պարագայում իրենց լավ զգան:
> 
> Վստահաբար կարելի է ասել, որ ՀԱԿ-ի նպատակն առաջիկա տարիներին լինելու է գլխավոր ընդդիմադիրի կարգավիճակը պահպանելը: Քաղաքային ընտրություններում հաղթանակը դրան շատ կօգներ, սակայն ձախողումն էլ ռիսկային է: Դեռեւս չգիտենք, թե ընդդիմությունը քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների առումով ինչ կորոշի: Հետեւաբար առայժմ չպետք է բացառել մարտի 1-ի կրկնությունը:



Բավարիայի երկրպագու, դա քո՞ խոսքերն են: 
Թե՞ դու Արմեն Աղայանն ես վրեքներս խաբարություն չկա: Քանի որ այդ գրառումը կատարվել է առանց հղման ու ներկայացվել է, որպես սեփական կարծիք, ուրեմն ես կարող եմ դա համարել գրագողություն: Այնպես, որ գրագողությամբ մի' զբաղվիր:

Ահա կարդացեք, «Ազգ» օրաթերթում Բայերն ԳրագողաՄունիչի հոդվածը:
Քոփի փասթի տեղն էլ ասեմ. 4-րդ հարցի պատասխանն է մեջբերել:

----------

Chuk (28.02.2009), Kuk (28.02.2009), Mephistopheles (28.02.2009), Norton (28.02.2009), Taurel. . . . (28.02.2009), Աթեիստ (28.02.2009), Մարկիզ (28.02.2009), Տրիբուն (01.03.2009), Քամի (28.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Է՞լ ինչ իդեաներ կան
> 
> Բազմաթիվ ահազանգներ են ստացվել խմբագրություն, որ տաքսի ծառայությունները իշխանություններից հրահանգ են ստացել մարտի 1-ին չսպասարկել բնակչությանը: Հրահանգին չենթարկված ծառայությունները կզրկվեն արտոնագրից:
> 
> Նման հրահանգ են ստացել նաև մի քան երթուղային գծերի տերեր: Ըստ որոշ լուրերի, կարող է դադարեցվի գազալցակայանների աշխատանքը:


Արտ էս մեկը արդեն անհավանական ա…

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ էս մեկը արդեն անհավանական ա…


Վազգ ջան, ՀՀ-ում անհավանական բան չկա  :Wink: 
Բայց դե ես էլ հալած յուղի տեղ չեմ ընդունել  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Bayern Munchen, այնպես համոզված ես մտքեր արտահայտում, որ թվում է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի քիփ հարևանն ես: Ճանաչում էր ու համոզված էր, որ մարդ են սպանելու:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ ջան, ՀՀ-ում անհավանական բան չկա 
> Բայց դե ես էլ հալած յուղի տեղ չեմ ընդունել


Արտ ջան տենց բան չի կարա լինի։ Հասկացանք էս երկրում բեսպրեդել կա, բայց հո համակենտրոնացման ճամբար չի՞ անտերը… Սկի բանակում տեց սահամափակումներ չկան։

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան տենց բան չի կարա լինի։ Հասկացանք էս երկրում բեսպրեդել կա, բայց հո համակենտրոնացման ճամբար չի՞ անտերը… Սկի բանակում տեց սահամափակումներ չկան։


Հայաստանում եղել ա, որ հանրահավաքի ժամանակ երթուղայինները չեն աշխատել Վազգ ջան, էլ ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը  :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Էն էլ Ազգից…  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Արտ էս մեկը արդեն անհավանական ա…


Բացարձակապես ոչ մի անհավանական բան չեմ տեսնում: Ի՞նչ կա անհավանական:

----------


## Քամի

> ԵՊՀ-ն մշտնջենական մառազմի մեջ է 
> 
> Երեկ խմբագրություն էին ահազանգել ԵՊՀ պատմական ֆակուլտետի ուսանողներ, ովքեր պատմեցին հետևյալը. «Մեր դեկանը՝ Մինասյան Էդիկը, մտել է բոլոր լսարաններ և հայտարարել է, որ այն ուսանողները, ովքեր կհամարձակվեն գնալ հանրահավաքի, անմիջապես կհեռացվեն համալսարանից»։ 
> Ըստ ուսանողների՝ պատմականի դեկանն ասել է, թե դա ԵՊՀ ռեկտոր Արամ Սիմոնայնի որոշումն է։ «Ձեր ինքնությունը շատ արագ կպարզվի, ու դուք այսուհետև կդադարեք մեր ուսանողը լինել»,- եզրափակել է Էդիկ Մինասյանը։


թերթ

----------


## Bayern Munchen

ճիշտ բանա ասել Աղայանը դրա համար էլ քոփի փասթ եմ արել :Ok: 
ինչ ուզում եք արեք ,ինչ ուզում եք արեք մեկա բան չեք փոխելու..հավայի գոռգռացեք ու ժողովրդին սրի տարեք քաշեք..Չեք ջոգում որ ոստիկանապետը ինչ ասեց ,<ոստիկանությունտ դանդաղկոտությունա ցուցաբերել>,դա ինչա նշանակում որ լավ չեն ջարդել ժողովրդին ,պետքա ավելի լավ ջարդեն ,ախր միթե չեք հասկանում որ դրանց դեմ չեկ կարա պայքարեք..
Համ էլ մտածում եք ԼՏՊ-ն իշխանության գլուխ գա սաղ լավա լինելու? :Shok: 
ես ափսոսում եմ իմ անմեղ հայրենակիցների զոհման կապակցությամբ... :Sad:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ճիշտ բանա ասել Աղայանը դրա համար էլ քոփի փասթ եմ արել


Փաստորեն, Աղայանն է հարևանը:



> ինչ ուզում եք արեք ,ինչ ուզում եք արեք մեկա բան չեք փոխելու..հավայի գոռգռացեք ու ժողովրդին սրի տարեք քաշեք..Չեք ջոգում որ ոստիկանապետը ինչ ասեց ,<ոստիկանությունտ դանդաղկոտությունա ցուցաբերել>,դա ինչա նշանակում որ լավ չեն ջարդել ժողովրդին ,պետքա ավելի լավ ջարդեն ,ախր միթե չեք հասկանում որ դրանց դեմ չեկ կարա պայքարեք..
> Համ էլ մտածում եք ԼՏՊ-ն իշխանության գլուխ գա սաղ լավա լինելու?
> ես ափսոսում եմ իմ անմեղ հայրենակիցների զոհման կապակցությամբ...


Դու արդեն հանձնվել ես՞… Ե՞վ… լա՞վ է այդպես, երբ դու գիտես, որ երկրիդ իշխանության վրա որևէ կերպ չես կարող ազդել:
Մեկ ասում ես զուր է պայքարը, մեկ էլ ասում ես, որ գա ամեն ինչ լավ ա՞ լինելու: Հիմա դու ինչու՞մ ես համոզված, ինչու՞մ ես վստահ:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մեջբերում եմ անում այսօրվա «Հայկական Ժամանակ» օրաթերթից.
> 
> 
> Ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է


Արտակ ջան, Հայկական Ժամանակն ա, թեթև տանենք:  :Smile:

----------


## Արտիստ

> թերթ


Հա, ես էլ այդպես ՀՊՃՀ-ից էի հեռացվում ամինսեր շարունակ, ու "քացու" տակ պետք է ընկնեի մի շարք "լավ" տղաների կողմից :Wink:  Բայց Հիմա, տեսնում ենք ով ինչ դիրքում է:
Ետ ուսանողներից մեկը դիկտաֆոն չի ունեցել տեսնես? :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ապեր, 0 է, որովհետև էդպես էլ հստակ չասացիր թե ում կուզենայիր նախագահ տեսնել և էդ ի՞նչ գաղափարների հետևից ես գնում, որ այսօրվա շարժումը չի արտացոլում… հավանական է որ էդ մարդը չկա և շարժումը քեզ համար խիստ անձնավորված է (մենակ թե Լևոնը չլինի, ինչ ուզում է լինի) և գաղափարը դառնում է երկրորդական… երևի մի հատ էլ տարբերակ կա էն էլ դու կիմանաս… գիտեք ինչ եք ուզում, բայց միայն դուք գիտեք ու բացատրել չեք կարողանում (կամ չեք ուզում)
> 
> Ինչևէ, եթե դուք այսօր քաղաքական դաշտում չեք և գործընթացներին չեք մասնակցում (ես միանշանակորեն ինկատի չունեմ շարժման համակիր լինել) ձեր քաղաքական և քաղաքացիական արժեքը 0 է… հիմա ոնց որ տեսնում ես քաղաքական դաշտում ոչ Պողոս կա, ոչ Սանթրոս կա, ոչ էլ Համբարձում, այլ կա ՀԱԿ… իմ ասածը սա է


Ապեր դու աչքիս լավ չես ըմբռնում: 
Նախ գաղափարները մարդիկ են մշակում ու որոշակի պահից սկսած էտ գաղափարները երկրորդ պլան են մղվում ու այդպես էլ որպես գաղափար մնում են: Էտ գաղափարներները մասա ներգրավելու համար են ստեղծվում: Էտ որ մի քաղաքական գործիչն ա ասում՝ ես որ ընտրվեցի թալանելու եմ երկիրը ու իմ գրպանը լցնեմ: Պարզ է, որ սաղ էլ ոսկու սարեր են խոստանում:
Նորից կրկնում եմ հատուկ քեզ համար. կլինի Պողոսը, թե Մարտիրոսը, էտ  մարդը կունենա մեծ թե փոքր քաղաքական կշիռ, թե ընդհանրապես մենակ ես կլինեմ իրա հետեւորդը էտ կապ չունի: Եթե նույնիսկ տենց մարդ չլինի էլ ու ես միայն որոշակի կարծիք ունենամ Լեւոնի ու Սերժի վերաբերյալ, էտ արդեն իսկ խոսում ա կարծիքի *առկայության*  մասին: Մի հատ անկապ բան եք ասել, հիմա ամեն կերպ ուզում եք արդարացնել ձեր ասածը: Չի ստացվի, սխա՛լ եք: Իսկ իմ քաղաքացիական արժեքի մասին դատողություններ անելու իրավունք քեզ չի վերապահված, այնպես որ կարծիքդ քեզ պահի ու աշխատի անիմաստ դատողություններ չանես:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> խիստ մեղմ եք գնահատականներում
> 
> 0 չի կարող լինել: Նրանց քաղաքական արժեքը, առանց բացարձակ թվեր նշելու, նեգատիվ է, քանի որ վաղվա հանրահավաքին դեմ լինելը նշանակում է պաշտպանել ղզլբաշների ռեժիմը:


Զարմանում եմ որոշ մարդկանց մտածելու ու դատելու ունակության վրա:
Նման խելացի մտքեր արտահայտելուց առաջ կարելի ա մի քիչ խորը մտածել:

----------


## Ծով

> թերթ


ժո՛ղ, էդ օրը ես դասի չեմ եղել, թե չէ դուք չեք պատկերացնի ինչ կլիներ...
ափսո՜՜՜ս :Sad: 
ՀԻշում եմ, որ անցյալ տարի նախընտրական հանրահավաքների ժամանակ դեռ էդ մինասյանը գալիս հայտարարություններ էր անում, որ սերժի միտինգին գնանք...ես էլ մի անգամ իրան ասեցի. «ինձ հետ եկե՛ք ԼՏՊ-ի միտինգին, ես Ձեզ հետ գամ սերժի միտինգին»...հետո էլ մեր լսարան չէր գալիս :LOL: 
 :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad: 
Եվ չնայած դրան, փաստում եմ...իրա ղեկավարած ֆակուլտետի ձեռքը խեղճը կրակն ա ընկել...ու դեռ ընկնելու ա :Wink:  :Cool:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

հանրահավաքը տևելու ա քառասուն րոպե

----------


## Ծով

> հանրահավաքը տևելու ա քառասուն րոպե


փուչիկ..չեմ կարծում...չեմ հավատում թերթին :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ախր միթե չեք հասկանում որ դրանց դեմ չեկ կարա պայքարեք..


Դրանց դեմ չենք կարա:

Իսկ ում դեմ կարանք, կլուսավորես ?

Իսկ ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես ասենք հայկական ֆուտբոլն ընդհանրապես լուծարելու մասին, մեկա Բայրեն Մյունիքին ոչ մի հայկական թիմ էս պահին չի կարող հաղթել:  

Կամ ասենք, ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես Հայաստանը Թուրքիայի վիլայեթ դարձնելու մասին, մեկա որ պատերազմ լինի, մեր բնաչության չափ տանկ կուղարկեն դեմներս:

----------

Chuk (01.03.2009), dvgray (01.03.2009), Elmo (01.03.2009), Kuk (01.03.2009), Mephistopheles (01.03.2009), Ծով (01.03.2009), Մարկիզ (01.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Բացարձակապես ոչ մի անհավանական բան չեմ տեսնում: Ի՞նչ կա անհավանական:


Մի ժամուկես առաջ մեր հիմնական տաքսի սերվիսը մեզ բերեց տուն: Հարցրեցի «վաղը աշխատում ե՞ք» զարմացած պատասխանեց «մենք ամեն օր էլ աշխատում ենք»: Ասեցի, որ լսել եմ, իբր ով վաղը աշխատի լիցենզիայից կզրկեն, ասեց, որ սուտ ա, որ տենց բան լիներ, հիմա զգուշացված կլինեին, ու ինքը տենց բան չի լսել:

----------


## Chuk

> Մի ժամուկես առաջ մեր հիմնական տաքսի սերվիսը մեզ բերեց տուն: Հարցրեցի «վաղը աշխատում ե՞ք» զարմացած պատասխանեց «մենք ամեն օր էլ աշխատում ենք»: Ասեցի, որ լսել եմ, իբր ով վաղը աշխատի լիցենզիայից կզրկեն, ասեց, որ սուտ ա, որ տենց բան լիներ, հիմա զգուշացված կլինեին, ու ինքը տենց բան չի լսել:


Էլմո, իսկ ոչի՞նչ, որ գրված էր «որոշ տաքսի սերվիսներ»... ամեն դեպքում այն մասին, որ գազ չեն վաճառում, արդեն մի քանի տեղից լուր է ստացվել... ճիշտ է ինֆորմացիան ճշտված չի:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո, իսկ ոչի՞նչ, որ գրված էր «որոշ տաքսի սերվիսներ»... ամեն դեպքում այն մասին, որ գազ չեն վաճառում, արդեն մի քանի տեղից լուր է ստացվել... ճիշտ է ինֆորմացիան ճշտված չի:


Որոշը ջահնամ չաշխատեն: Իրանց փողն ա կորում: Համ էլ հանրահավաքի եկողը ոտքով էլ կգա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համ էլ հանրահավաքի եկողը ոտքով էլ կգա:


համաձայն եմ 
բայց ամեն դեպքում ղզլբաշներից նման հիմարություններ չեմ բացառում - շարքային թուրքի դատողություն ա է լի, էշին կերից զրկենք, էշատերը սար չգնա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր դու աչքիս լավ չես ըմբռնում: 
> Նախ գաղափարները մարդիկ են մշակում ու որոշակի պահից սկսած էտ գաղափարները երկրորդ պլան են մղվում ու այդպես էլ որպես գաղափար մնում են: Էտ գաղափարներները մասա ներգրավելու համար են ստեղծվում: Էտ որ մի քաղաքական գործիչն ա ասում՝ ես որ ընտրվեցի թալանելու եմ երկիրը ու իմ գրպանը լցնեմ: Պարզ է, որ սաղ էլ ոսկու սարեր են խոստանում:
> Նորից կրկնում եմ հատուկ քեզ համար. կլինի Պողոսը, թե Մարտիրոսը, էտ  մարդը կունենա մեծ թե փոքր քաղաքական կշիռ, թե ընդհանրապես մենակ ես կլինեմ իրա հետեւորդը էտ կապ չունի: Եթե նույնիսկ տենց մարդ չլինի էլ ու ես միայն որոշակի կարծիք ունենամ Լեւոնի ու Սերժի վերաբերյալ, *էտ արդեն իսկ խոսում ա կարծիքի առկայության  մասին:* Մի հատ անկապ բան եք ասել, հիմա ամեն կերպ ուզում եք արդարացնել ձեր ասածը: Չի ստացվի, սխա՛լ եք: Իսկ իմ քաղաքացիական արժեքի մասին դատողություններ անելու իրավունք քեզ չի վերապահված, այնպես որ կարծիքդ քեզ պահի ու աշխատի անիմաստ դատողություններ չանես:


Ընգեր, կարա՞ս մի վայրկյանով Matrix-ից դուրս գաս… էդ լավ ա որ կարծիք ունես, բայց քանի՞ միլիոն անգամ ասենք որ քո կարծիքը արժեք չունի, եթե քաղաքական դաշտում չի ու դու քաղաքականապես ակտիվ չես… քո կարծիքի, գաղափարի (ոնց կուզես անվանի) ազդեցությունը  երկրի քաղաքական կյանքի վրա՝ *0* է…տանը նստած ինչ կարծիք ուզում ես ունեցի, դա ոչ մեկի լամպուչկին չի, նամանավանդ որ դա կարծիք ա… իսկ քո քաղաքացիական արժեքը դա քո քաղաքացիական ակտիվությունից ա կախված և ես, տարօրինակ թող չթվա, իրավունք ունեմ դատողություններ անելու, քանի որ դու էս բաժնում գրառումներ ես անում… ես իրավունք չունեմ քո անձնականի մասին դատողություններ անելու, որը որ չի արված

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ընգեր, կարա՞ս մի վայրկյանով Matrix-ից դուրս գաս… էդ լավ ա որ կարծիք ունես, բայց քանի՞ միլիոն անգամ ասենք որ քո կարծիքը արժեք չունի, եթե քաղաքական դաշտում չի ու դու քաղաքականապես ակտիվ չես… քո կարծիքի, գաղափարի (ոնց կուզես անվանի) ազդեցությունը  երկրի քաղաքական կյանքի վրա՝ *0* է…տանը նստած ինչ կարծիք ուզում ես ունեցի, դա ոչ մեկի լամպուչկին չի, նամանավանդ որ դա կարծիք ա… իսկ քո քաղաքացիական արժեքը դա քո քաղաքացիական ակտիվությունից ա կախված և ես, տարօրինակ թող չթվա, իրավունք ունեմ դատողություններ անելու, քանի որ դու էս բաժնում գրառումներ ես անում… ես իրավունք չունեմ քո անձնականի մասին դատողություններ անելու, որը որ չի արված


Հլը մի հատ էս գրառումդ ծերից ծեր կարդա ու տես քանի անգամ ես այս կամ այն կերպ հաստատել գոնե կարծիքի առկայության փաստը: Հիմա ազդեցությունը 0 է, թե 0 չի, էտ դու չես կարա իմանաս: Շատերի համար իմ կարծիքը արժեք ունի ու շատ մեծ արժեք: Ընենց որ ամեն դեպքում *սխալ ես*:
Հ.Գ. Շատ երկարեց, թարգենք:

----------


## Norton

*ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ ՊԱՐՏՎԵԼ ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ* 
Այս կարծիքին է աշխարհահռչակ դիրիժոր Օհան Դուրյանը




> - Սիրելի մաեստրո« շուտով լրանում է մարտյան ողբերգական իրադարձությունների մեկ տարին: 2008 թ. մարտի 1-2-ի հետ կապված այս ընթացքում հնչել են տարբեր կարծիքներ ու տեսակետներ: Ձեր խոսքը դեռեւս չի հնչել, իսկ ժողովուրդը միշտ անհամբեր սպասել է դրան, քանի որ խոր ակնածանքով եւ մեծ հարգանքով է վերաբերում Օհան Դուրյան մտավորականին£ 
> 
> - Այս հարցում չեն կարող տարբեր տեսակետներ հնչել« ճշմարտությունը մեկն է` ո՞վ չգիտի, որ մարտի 1-ին տեղի է ունեցել ոճրագործություն« խաղաղ ժողովրդի սպանդ.ո՞մ հրամանով` դարձյալ բոլորը գիտեն (դրա համար հանձնաժողովներ պետք չեն)« արյան« զոհերի գնով ո՞վ է իշխանությունը պահել` բոլորիս է հայտնի:
> 
> Հարամեցին մեր երկիրը© ղարաբաղցուն հանել են հայաստանցու դեմ« բանակին` ժողովրդի դեմ« ո±ւմ հայտնի չէ այս ամենը£ Ձերբակալել են հերոս տղաներին« ազատամարտիկներին« ընդդիմության հեղինակավոր ներկայացուցիչներին« ովքեր էլ հերոսներ չէին« այսօր բոլորին իրենք են հերոսացրել£ Այս անտանելի մթնոլորտում մեր ժողովուրդը շնչահեղձ է լինում` բռնություն« բռնակալություն« հետապնդում« մատնություն« դավաճանություն« էլ չեմ ասում խեղճ ժողովրդիս պատուհասած ծանր տնտեսական ճգնաժամը եւ կառավարության անկապ« անկարող վիճակը£ 
> 
> - Այսօր բազմաթիվ §մտավորականներ¦« ժողովրդի կողքին կանգնելու եւ նրա անունից հանդես գալու փոխարեն, այս շրջանում բավական ակտիվացել են. մարտի 1-ի համար մեղադրում են ընդդիմությանը« նրա առաջնորդներին« անգամ ժողովրդին` նրան անվանելով խաժամուժ« խառնամբոխ: Այդ §մտավորականներից¦ շատերն այսօր անգամ չեն ընդունում« որ Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալներ կան£ 
> 
> - Բավական է: Ձեր հարցադրումն անգամ ինձ զայրացնում է: Իմ թանկագին բարեկամ Ռաֆայել Ղազարյանը« Աստված հոգին լուսավորի« ասում էր© §Օհան ջան« սրանք մտավորական են կոշտ ռ©-ով¦£ Ո±վ են սրանք« ո±ւմ համար են այլեւս հեղինակություն« դեռ չեն հասցրել Քոչարյանի տակից դուրս գալ« հիմա էլ փնովում են Քոչարյանին եւ գովերգում Սերժ Սարգսյանին« այսքա±ն է իրենց քաջությունը£ Մարտի 1-ի արյունահեղությունից հետո ով մնացել է բռնակալ ռեժիմի կողքին« բռնել է հակաժողովրդական եւ հակաժողովրդավարական ճանապարհ` ցուցաբերելով ցինիկ ու անբարոյական վերաբերմունք ժողովրդի հանդեպ« դարձել բռնատիրության եւ ռեպրեսիաների կողմնակից« բռնակալի ծառաներ ու ստրուկներ« ոչ անուններն եմ ուզում լսել« ոչ էլ ժողովրդի համար իրենք գոյություն ունեն£ Ես զարմանում եմ լրագրողներիդ վրա« որ խոսեցնում եք այդպիսիներին ու հարցնում« թե Հայաստանում կա±ն քաղբանտարկյալներ£ Չէ± որ իրենք վախենում են ազատությունից« իրենք ստրուկներ են« դեմ են ազատությանը« ազատության համար պայքարող քաղաքացիներին£ Իրենց համար քաղբանտարկյալը ո±րն է£ Նրանք տղաներին համարում են Լեւոնի քաղբանտարկյալներ« ոչ` իրենցը« պայքարողը Լեւոնի ժողովուրդն է« իրենցը չէ« ազատությունն էլ Լեւոնի ու նրա ժողովրդի բերած ազատությունն է լինելու« ուրեմն` իրենց պետք չէ£ Հասկացա±ք£ Իրենց էջը փակված է£ 
> ...

----------

Chuk (01.03.2009), Mephistopheles (01.03.2009), Nareco (01.03.2009), Մարկիզ (01.03.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հլը մի հատ էս գրառումդ ծերից ծեր կարդա ու տես քանի անգամ ես այս կամ այն կերպ հաստատել գոնե կարծիքի առկայության փաստը: Հիմա ազդեցությունը 0 է, թե 0 չի, էտ դու չես կարա իմանաս: Շատերի համար իմ կարծիքը արժեք ունի ու շատ մեծ արժեք: Ընենց որ ամեն դեպքում *սխալ ես*:
> Հ.Գ. Շատ երկարեց, թարգենք:


թարգեք

----------


## Kuk

> Մի ժամուկես առաջ մեր հիմնական տաքսի սերվիսը մեզ բերեց տուն: Հարցրեցի «վաղը աշխատում ե՞ք» զարմացած պատասխանեց «մենք ամեն օր էլ աշխատում ենք»: Ասեցի, որ լսել եմ, իբր ով վաղը աշխատի լիցենզիայից կզրկեն, ասեց, որ սուտ ա, որ տենց բան լիներ, հիմա զգուշացված կլինեին, ու ինքը տենց բան չի լսել:


Անցյալ տարի փետրվարի 20-29 ընկած հատվածում երթուղային տաքսիները դեպի կենտրոն գնալուց չէին կանգնում, դատարկ էին գնում, իսկ հակառակ ուղղությամբ գնալիս ուղևորներով էին: Տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում: Մի բան էլ. երեկվանից որոշ չաստեր տրիվոգ են տվել:

----------


## Sona_Yar

Երեխեք, էսօր  երթի ժամանակ  տեսախցիկների մոտ ձեռքով  կանեք, որ ձեզ տեսնեմ.... :Ok: 
Կսպասեմ   երեկոյան լուրերին.... :Hands Up:

----------


## Քամի

> Հայաստանի մի շարք քաղաքներից և մարզերից մարդկանց թույլ չեն տալիս ժամանել Երևան՝ մարտի 1–ի հանրահավաքին մասնակցելու պատճառով։ Մասնավորապես, ըստ ՀԱԿ–ի հաղորդագրության, Վանաձորում ավտոպարկը կանգնեցված է, ելքի վրա ավտոմատավորներ են կանգնած: Ապարանում, Արարատում և Մասիսում երթուղայինները հանել են, վերջին երկու քաղաքներից տաքսիները Երևան մարդ չեն բերում։ Մարալիկ–Երևան երթուղին նույնպես փակ է, ներշջանային ավտոբուսը կանգնացրել են Քարակերտում, Արմավիրի ելքի վրա կանգնած են կամերաներով, նկարում են բոլորին։ Չենթարկվողներին սպառնում են բաժին տանել, իսկ Թալինի հիմնական ճանապարհը փակված է խողովակով։ ՀԱԿ–ը նաև հայտնում է, որ մի շարք ճանապարհների վրա մարդկանց կուտակումներ են, իսկ որոշ վայրերից մարդիկ ոտքով են գալիս դեպի Երևան։


tert

----------


## Vaho

Ժողովուրդ ջան, էսօր հանրահավաքը ոնց տեղի ունեցավ՞ շատ էին մարդիկ հավաքվել՞, ուղղակի ուզում եմ իմանալ, որտև մեր մոտից չեն թողում ոչ մի մարշրուտ դեպի Երևան, իսկ էս մեր տուֆտա  TV ալիքները :Bad:  բան չեն ասում որ իմանանք, ինչել ասում են սաղ թարս ձևով, էտ «ոստիկան» կոչեցյալները :Bad:  էլի ոտի եին հելա հա՞ :Bad:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, էսօր հանրահավաքը ոնց տեղի ունեցավ՞ շատ էին մարդիկ հավաքվել՞, ուղղակի ուզում եմ իմանալ, որտև մեր մոտից չեն թողում ոչ մի մարշրուտ դեպի Երևան, իսկ էս մեր տուֆտա  TV ալիքները բան չեն ասում որ իմանանք, ինչել ասում են սաղ թարս ձևով, էտ «ոստիկան» կոչեցյալները էլի ոտի եին հելա հա՞


http://a1plus.am/am/?page=LatestNews

Մոտավոր պատկերը կարող ես տեսնել :Smile: 

Հանրահավաքը համարում եմ Կայացած:

Միևնույն է, մեր պայքարն անկասելի է, մեր հաղթանակը անխուսափելի:

----------

Vaho (01.03.2009)

----------


## NetX

> Միևնույն է, մեր պայքարն անկասելի է, մեր հաղթանակը անխուսափելի:


Ուհու, միայն առաջնորդը առաջնորդ չի ու ձեր պայքարը օգագործում ա սեփական ամբիացիաների համար  :Wink: 
Թե չէ մնացածը սաղ լավա  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (01.03.2009), Elmo (01.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (01.03.2009), Rammstein (01.03.2009)

----------


## ArmBoy

Իսկ կարելի՞ է իմանալ, թե ի՞նչպիսին պետք է լիներ առաջնորդը, կամ ի՞նչ պետք է աներ առաջնորդը, որ առաջնորդ դառնար:

Միգուցե լուսավորե՞ս:  :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

Ավազակապետությանը մի քիչ ժամանակ է պետք որպեսզի գողական արժեհամակարգը ( և դրանից բխոխ թրքասիրություն ) հասցնի հիմնավոր ներդնել նոր սերնդի մեջ իր կրիմինալ սերիալներով: 
 Դրանից հետո ավազակապետությանը այլևս ոչինչ չի սպառնա

  Փաստորեն ԼՏՊ-ն տալիս է այդ ժամանակը:    
  Իսկ օրինակ այսպես կոչված ընդդիմադիր Մարինե Պետրոսյանը նույնիսկ դարձել է կրիմինալ ռեժիսորների անվճար փաստաբանը:

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ կարելի՞ է իմանալ, թե ի՞նչպիսին պետք է լիներ առաջնորդը, կամ ի՞նչ պետք է աներ առաջնորդը, որ առաջնորդ դառնար:
> 
> Միգուցե լուսավորե՞ս:


Համենայն դեպս այնպիսին, ինչպիսին Լևոնն է՝ չպիտի լինի:

----------

impression (01.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (01.03.2009), NetX (01.03.2009)

----------


## Marduk

> Իսկ կարելի՞ է իմանալ, թե ի՞նչպիսին պետք է լիներ առաջնորդը, կամ ի՞նչ պետք է աներ առաջնորդը, որ առաջնորդ դառնար:


Մինիմումը չլինել ստախոս:
Անցյալ տարի մեծ մեծ փռթում էր, թե էսա էսա քանդվում քանդվում է.... ուրա՞ քանդվեց:
Աշնանը խաբեց թե էսա էսա Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծվում է.. ուրա՞ լուծվեց
Հիմա էլ Միջազգային Ճգնաժամով է հույս տալիս... 
էսա էսա դրամը կընկնի ու եսիմ ինչ: 
Է թեկուզ ընկնի ինչ դրանից: Ընդհակառակը մի երկու բանկ պայթի դա նույնիսկ դրական բան կլինի ժողովրդի համար, որովհետև մեր բանկերը վամպիրներ են ու ինչքան բանկային համակարգի գործերը վատ գնա էնքան ժողովրդի համար լավ:

----------


## NetX

> Իսկ կարելի՞ է իմանալ, թե ի՞նչպիսին պետք է լիներ առաջնորդը, կամ ի՞նչ պետք է աներ առաջնորդը, որ առաջնորդ դառնար:
> 
> Միգուցե լուսավորե՞ս:


Պետք է որակապես այլ մարդ լիներ,
Պետք է նախկինում ձախողված նախագահ չլիներ,
*պետք է ներկայիս իշխանություններից պահանջեր այն ինչ ինքը նախկինում չի արել

Օրինակ
1. Նախկինում ընտրություն չկեղծած մարդը բարոյական իրավունք ունի պահանջել որ ընտրություննրը չկեղծեն
2. Նախկինում ցուցարարներին տանկերով ու այլ մեքնենաներով քշած մարդը կարող էր պահանջել որ իր ցույցերը չքշվեն կամ արտոնվեն
3. Նախկինում արդարություն արած մարդը կարող է հայցել որ իր հետ արդար վարվեն
4. Նախկինում ազնիվ եղած մարդը իրավունք ունի խոսել ազնվությունից...*

Կարող եմ շարքը շարունակել

*Ու ի վերջո մարդ ինքնասիրություն պետքա ունենա ու նագլի չլինի որ նախկին եղելիությունից հետո ոնց որ բան չեղած գա ասի ես ձեր փրկիչն եմ...*

----------

Elmo (01.03.2009), impression (01.03.2009), Lady SDF (02.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (01.03.2009), Rammstein (01.03.2009), Terminator (02.03.2009), Vaho (01.03.2009)

----------


## ArmBoy

> Ուհու, միայն առաջնորդը առաջնորդ չի ու ձեր պայքարը օգագործում ա սեփական ամբիացիաների համար 
> Թե չէ մնացածը սաղ լավա





> Համենայն դեպս այնպիսին, ինչպիսին Լևոնն է՝ չպիտի լինի:


Համենայն դեպս, եկ քո ասած իդեալ-առաջնորդի մի քանի ատրիբուտներ ասա, բայց տե՛ս շատ բարձր պլանկա չվերցնես, որովհետեւ վերջում էլ խնդրելու եմ, որ բերես նաեւ քո նկարագրած առաջնորդի օրինակը՝ թեկուզ անցյալից:

----------


## Elmo

*Network.am* գիտե՞ս ում եմ ամենաշատը մեղադրում, որ ժողովուրդը Լևոնի հետևից ա գնում:
Ներկա ու նախկին իշխանություններին: Բանակում մի հատ գնդի հրամանատար ունեինք, բացառիկ սրիկա էր: Լուսամուտից գլուխը հանում էր, գունդը սառում էր: Մեզ թվում էր, որ սրանից վատ սպա չի լինում: Անցավ մի 4 ամիս, մի հատ շտաբի պետ բերեցին, էն աստիճանի հիստերիկ աննորմալի մեկն էր, որ դրա մոտ գնդի հրամանատարը, ոնց որ սաղիս հարազատ հորոխպերը լիներ:

----------


## Elmo

> Համենայն դեպս, եկ մի քանի ատրիբուտներ ասա, բայց տե՛ս շատ բարձր պլանկա չվերցնես, որովհետեւ վերջում էլ խնդրելու եմ, որ բերես նաեւ քո նկարագրած առաջնորդի օրինակը՝ թեկուզ անցյալից:


Եղբայր , եթե լիներ այդպիսի մեկը, ես ցույց կտայի, ու հենց իրա առավելություններն էլ կնշեի: Եթե տենց մեկը ի հայտ գա, հաջորդ վայրկյանին գլխից կխփեն: Ես քեզ չեմ մեղադրել, որ Լևոնի գլխավորած շարժմանն ես համակրում, ես ցավով եմ արձանագրում դա: Ու ինձ դեմ մի տուր պատին, որ քո համար արժանի առաջնորդի թեկնածու գտնեմ  :LOL:

----------


## NetX

Elmo »» Ես առանձնահատուկ իշխանամետ չեմ, ես էլ կուզեմ որ բարեփոխումներ լինեն, իսկ են ապյքարը որ  ժողովուրդը տանում ա պետքա արդարացված լինի, այլ ոչ թե ով առիթից օգտվելով սեփական շահերի համար քշի, ժողովուրդնել ենթարկվեն ու պայքարեն կարծելով թե իրանք են կերտում իրանց ապագան, բայց փոխարենը կերտելով ուրիշի ամբիցիաները  :Smile: 


PS (ավելացված)
*Ամենաաբսուրդը նա ա, որ այսօրվա միտինգին մասնակիցների մի մասը 1996թ-ին միտինգի էր դուրս եկել Լևոնի դեմ ...*

----------

Amaru (01.03.2009), Rammstein (01.03.2009), Terminator (01.03.2009)

----------


## ArmBoy

> Եղբայր , եթե լիներ այդպիսի մեկը, ես ցույց կտայի, ու հենց իրա առավելություններն էլ կնշեի: Եթե տենց մեկը ի հայտ գա, հաջորդ վայրկյանին գլխից կխփեն: Ես քեզ չեմ մեղադրել, որ Լևոնի գլխավորած շարժմանն ես համակրում, ես ցավով եմ արձանագրում դա: Ու ինձ դեմ մի տուր պատին, որ քո համար արժանի առաջնորդի թեկնածու գտնեմ


Չէ, դու ինձ այնքան էլ ճիշտ չհասկացար: Նկատի չունեի՝ Հայաստանից: Ընդհանրապես, աշխարհի պատմությունից վերցրու:

Խնդրում եմ նաեւ, որ իմ փոխարեն ցավ մի՛ զգա, որ ես Լեւոնի գլխավորած շարժմանն եմ համակրում: Այլ ցավիր նրա համար, որ Սերժի գլխավորած պետության քաղաքացի ես համարվում՝ ուզես թե չուզես:  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (02.03.2009), Mephistopheles (02.03.2009), Աբելյան (01.03.2009), Մարկիզ (02.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Չէ, դու ինձ այնքան էլ ճիշտ չհասկացար: Նկատի չունեի՝ Հայաստանից: Ընդհանրապես, աշխարհի պատմությունից վերցրու:
> 
> Խնդրում եմ նաեւ, որ իմ փոխարեն ցավ մի՛ զգա, որ ես Լեւոնի գլխավորած շարժմանն եմ համակրում: Այլ ցավիր նրա համար, որ Սերժի գլխավորած պետության քաղաքացի ես համարվում՝ ուզես թե չուզես:


Աշխարհի հերն էլ անիծած: Մենք չգիտենք աշխարհում ինչ ա կատարվում: Սկի Հայաստանից գլուխ չենք հանում, դու ստեղ աշխարհի մակարդակով օրինակ ես ուզում բերեմ:
Նախ քաղաքականությունը նման ա սպիդով վարակված մարմնավաճառի: Հերիք ա մի անգամ հետը լինես, ու դու անբուժելի վիրուսակիր ես: Նենց որ մաքուր գործիչ չկա, դա հարաբերական մեծություն ա: Քաղաքական իդեալներ իմ համար պարզապես չկան:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ցավալուն, որ Սերժի, կամ Քոչարյանի ղեկավարած պետության քաղաքացի եմ, ասեմ, որ դեռ Լևոնի ժամանակներից եմ ցավում ու ամաչում իմ պրեզիդենտի համար:

----------

Amaru (01.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (01.03.2009), NetX (01.03.2009), Rammstein (01.03.2009), REAL_ist (01.03.2009)

----------


## ArmBoy

> Աշխարհի հերն էլ անիծած: Մենք չգիտենք աշխարհում ինչ ա կատարվում: Սկի Հայաստանից գլուխ չենք հանում, դու ստեղ աշխարհի մակարդակով օրինակ ես ուզում բերեմ:
> Նախ քաղաքականությունը նման ա սպիդով վարակված մարմնավաճառի: Հերիք ա մի անգամ հետը լինես, ու դու անբուժելի վիրուսակիր ես: Նենց որ մաքուր գործիչ չկա, դա հարաբերական մեծություն ա: Քաղաքական իդեալներ իմ համար պարզապես չկան:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ցավալուն, որ Սերժի, կամ Քոչարյանի ղեկավարած պետության քաղաքացի եմ, ասեմ, որ դեռ Լևոնի ժամանակներից եմ ցավում ու ամաչում իմ պրեզիդենտի համար:


Դե ուրեմն, արի ու արձանագրիր, որ չկա իդեալական առաջնորդ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է պրեզիդենտների համար ամաչելուն, ապա իզուր էլ ամաչել ես ու ամաչում ես: Սենց որ գնա, սաղ կյանքդ պիտի ամաչելով ապերս, որը խորհուրդ չի տրվում քո իսկ սեփական կյանքի համար: Մի քիչ օպտիմիստ եղիր  :Smile:

----------

Մարկիզ (02.03.2009)

----------


## NetX

> Դե ուրեմն, արի ու արձանագրիր, որ չկա իդեալական առաջնորդ:


Դե եթե չկա, դա չի նշանակում ռոմանտիկորեն պայքարել հանուն պայքարելու,
եթե չկա պետք չի երկրորդ անգամ օգտագործել արդեն իսկ ժամանակին փչացած ու իր գործին ոչ պիտանի գործիքը (նախագահը)

PS շատ կորեկտ անտեսեցիր իմ վերևում քո հարցին ուղղված պատասխանները ու փորձում ես Ելմոի հետ խոսակցությունը ուրիշ ուղիով տանել, շեղվելով բուն թեմայից :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Դե ուրեմն, արի ու արձանագրիր, որ չկա իդեալական առաջնորդ:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է պրեզիդենտների համար ամաչելուն, ապա իզուր էլ ամաչել ես ու ամաչում ես: Սենց որ գնա, սաղ կյանքդ պիտի ամաչելով ապերս, որը խորհուրդ չի տրվում քո իսկ սեփական կյանքի համար: Մի քիչ օպտիմիստ եղիր


Ես օպտիմիստ եմ, դրա համար էլ նախկին իշխանությունների հետ, իրանց աշակերտների՝ ներկայիս իշխանության դեմ չեմ պայքարում:

----------


## ArmBoy

> Դե եթե չկա, դա չի նշանակում ռոմանտիկորեն պայքարել հանուն պայքարելու,
> եթե չկա պետք չի երկրորդ անգամ օգտագործել արդեն իսկ ժամանակին փչացած ու իր գործին ոչ պիտանի գործիքը (նախագահը)
> 
> PS շատ կորեկտ անտեսեցիր իմ վերևում քո հարցին ուղղված պատասխանները ու փորձում ես Ելմոի հետ խոսակցությունը ուրիշ ուղիով տանել, շեղվելով բուն թեմայից


Շատ խիստ ես գնահատականներիդ մեջ... Հիշիր, որ դու էլ կարող ես սխալվել, սակայն դա չի նշանակի բնավ, որ դու, կներես արտահայտությանս համար, փչացար...

Եթե պատասխաններդ մնացին առանց իմ մեկնաբանությունների, դա բնավ անտեսել չի: Պարզապես, հասկացա, որ դու ունես քո համոզմունքները, որը խիստ խտացված գույներով է: 

Նախկինին չես ընդունում ոչ մի կերպ, ու, ներկայիս իշանավորների դեմ էլ ելել են նախորդները, իսկ ասպարեզում մնացածը զբաղված մարդիկ են՝ քամակ մտնելու հերթերում հոգնած դեմքեր: Լավ, բա ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում. գնանք Լուսնի՞ց բերենք ձեր նախընտրած ու ձեր չափանիշներին համապատասխանող առաջնորդ: Էլի ասեմ, առաջնորդ՝ չի նշանակում անսխալական:

----------

Արտիստ (01.03.2009), Մարկիզ (02.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*ArmBoy* Վերջը տեսակետս հայտնելու եմ:
Թող մարդիկ բարեկեցիկ ապրեն(տուն, ֆինանսական միջին պայմաններ, նորմալ աշխատանք, մեքենա) ոնց որ զարգացած երկրներում: Թող օրենքը գործի(օլիգարխի տղեն էլ ծառայի ու դատվի), թող ծերերը թոշակ ստանան(էնքան, որ թոռներին կանֆետ առնելու համար մի 1000 դրամ մնա ամսվա վերջ), թող բանակը հզոր լինի, ու ոստիկանությունը արդար: ոնց որ զարգացած երկրներում:
 Էդքան բանը թող ապահովվի, թող նախագահս էլ գոմիկ լինի, կամ տրանսվեստիտ, ղումարբազ, ամսեկան էլ 5 000 000 դոլլար կրվի կազինոներում, թող օլիգարխները առյուծ պահեն, տո ուզում ա դելֆին պահեն, ու Երևանի քաղաքապետն էլ թող նարկաման լինի, ոնց որ զարգացած երկրներում: Ինձ ի՞նչ թե ինչ ձևի մարդ կլինի նախահագը: Ուզում ա երկգլխանի լինի, մենակ ազգը մարդկային կյանքով ապրի:

/ավելացված/
իրականում զարգացած երկրներում էլ արդարադատություն և այլ նման բաներ չկան: Ով լավ փաստաբան վարձեց են էլ ճիշտ ա, ու լավ փաստաբանն էլ լավ փողեր ա ուզում, բայց դրան էլ եմ հոժար: Մենակ սենց բացահայտ ազգին չբռնաբարեն:

----------

Amaru (01.03.2009), Ribelle (01.03.2009)

----------


## NetX

> Շատ խիստ ես գնահատականներիդ մեջ... Հիշիր, որ դու էլ կարող ես սխալվել, սակայն դա չի նշանակի բնավ, որ դու, կներես արտահայտությանս համար, փչացար...


Գործիքն է փչացած, իսկ նախկին նախագահը իրեն որպես գործիք էր մատուցում վեհ գործեր կատարելու համար

Իմ որպես քաղաքացու հավանական սխալվելու հետևանքները անհամեմատելի են նախագահի սխալվելուն, որից մի ողջ ժողովուրդի ապագա է կախված




> Եթե պատասխաններդ մնացին առանց իմ մեկնաբանությունների, դա բնավ անտեսել չի: Պարզապես, հասկացա, որ դու ունես քո համոզմունքները, որը խիստ խտացված գույներով է:


Չէ ուղղակի դա կոնկրետ հերքող կամ արդարացնող հակափաստարկների բացակայությունն  է 




> Նախկինին չես ընդունում ոչ մի կերպ, ու, ներկայիս իշանավորների դեմ էլ ելել են նախորդները, իսկ ասպարեզում մնացածը զբաղված մարդիկ են՝ քամակ մտնելու հերթերում հոգնած դեմքեր: Լավ, բա ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում. գնանք Լուսնի՞ց բերենք ձեր նախընտրած ու ձեր չափանիշներին համապատասխանող առաջնորդ: Էլի ասեմ, առաջնորդ՝ չի նշանակում անսխալական:


Լուսնից պետք չի, ուղղակի ասում եմ *չպայքարել հանուն պայքարելու*, ավելի լավ կանդիդատուրա լինելու դեպքում նոր քայլեր ձեռնարկել

----------


## ArmBoy

> ...Լուսնից պետք չի, ուղղակի ասում եմ *չպայքարել հանուն պայքարելու*, ավելի լավ կանդիդատուրա լինելու դեպքում նոր քայլեր ձեռնարկել


Սա պայքար չէ հանուն պայքարելու, այլ՝ պայքար հանուն առաջընթացի: Սա՝ մեկ: Եվ երկորդը, դու քո ասածին հավատո՞ւմ ես, որ նման իրավիճակում ճիշտը ձեռքերը ծալել-նստելն է, մինչեւ ավելի լավ թեկնածու կհայտնվի: Այո, էդ հայտնվել բառը իզուր չասի, ոչ թե՝ աճի-զարգանա, այլ՝ հայտնվի: Ու մեր երկիրի իշխանավորներն էլ, թերեւս, ամեն ինչ անում է, չէ՞, որ նման առաջնորդներ հայտնվեն: Օր ու գիշեր չեն քնում, տուն-տեղ մոռացած աշխատում են այն բանի համար, որ օրերից մի օր լավ առաջնորդ գա:

Հարգելի նետվորկ.ամ, թեեւ քեզ չեմ ճանաչում, սակայն ելնելով քո գրառումներից, զարմացա, որ որպես ամփոփում վերջում առաջարկում ես նստել-սպասել: Սպասենք ինչի՞ն: Որ սպասեցիր, արդարությունն ինքնիրեն կգա՞: Որ պասիվ դիտորդի կարգավիճակում եղանք, դրանից իրավունքը Հայաստանում ո՞ւժ կդառնա:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է քո հարցերը անպատասխան թողնելուն, ապա դրանց բազմիցս պատասխանվել են այլոց կողմից, նաեւ՝ այս ակումբի շրջանակներում, դրա համար էլ որոշեցի չանդրադառնալ: Խոսքը հակափաստարկ ունենալ-չունենալը չէ բնավ: Միայն անդրադառնամ սուտասանության վարկածին: Վերցնենք սենց մի իրավիճակ: Ես գիտեմ, որ դու մի վատ բան ես նախապատրաստվում անել: Ու այդ մասին զգուշացնում եմ մնացածին: Դու չես անում այդ քայլը՝ գուցեեւ իմանալով, որ մյուսները գիտեն արդեն այդ մասին: Արդյունքում, գուցե ես դարձա սուտասան, բայց, որպես վերջնական արդյունք, դու չկատարեցիր այդ վատ քայլը: Վարկած է, չէ՞: 

Ու վերջում մի թեթեւ հարց (գուցե քեզ չի ուղղված, չեմ հիշում հաստատ, դու ասեցիր այդ արտահայտությունը, թե մեկ այլ մասնակից). ինչո՞ւ է որոշ մարդկանց թվում, որ եթե մարդ հավատում է դիմացինի խոսքին, ուրեմն նա ոչխար է: Կամ՝ եթե իմ կարծիքը համընկնում է քո՝ որպես առաջնորդի կարծիքին, ուրիմն ես ոչխար եմ, որ հետեւում եմ քեզ:

----------

Մարկիզ (02.03.2009)

----------


## Ծով

մի հատ առաջարկ ունեմ...
շուտով, դե մի երկու ամսից կբացվի թեմա. հանրահավաք և երթ մայիսի մեկին...
ուրեմն...այստեղ կատարած Ձեր գրառումների մեծ մասը սեյվ արե՛ք, որ հետո քոփի փասթ անեք էնտեղ ու դժվար չլինի փնտրելը..միևնույն է նույն բաներն են ասվելու...
Ավելացնեմ, որ ժողովուրդն ա Լևոնին առաջնորդում, ոչ թե Լևոնը ժողովրդին...անցել են արդեն ռոմանտիկ լիդերային պաշտամունքների ժամանակները...
սերժeստալինոտ բռնապետ լիներ, ոչ թե ծայրահեղ տգետ, գուցե ոմանք էլ իրան պաշտեին...
չկա պաշտամունqի շրջան...կա հստակ մի բան...մի ընդդիմություն, մի ժողովուրդ, մի ընդիմության, ոչ թե ժողովրդի առաջնորդ...մի կառույց՝ ՀԱԿ, որին կարելի է վստահել...
ու էլի ասեմ...դավայծե...մեկդ առաջնորդ դարձե՛ք, խելքը գլխին ալգորիթմներ մշակե՛ք, ես կգամ էդ մեկիդ հետևից, հետս էլ հիսուն հոգու կբերեմ...

----------

Chuk (02.03.2009), Kuk (02.03.2009), Mephistopheles (02.03.2009), Taurel. . . . (02.03.2009), Աբելյան (01.03.2009), Մարկիզ (02.03.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Elmo »» Ես առանձնահատուկ իշխանամետ չեմ, ես էլ կուզեմ որ բարեփոխումներ լինեն, *իսկ են ապյքարը որ  ժողովուրդը տանում ա պետքա արդարացված լինի,* այլ ոչ թե ով առիթից օգտվելով սեփական շահերի համար քշի, ժողովուրդնել ոչխարի հոտի պես գլուխները կախ լսելով ենթարկվեն ու պայքարեն կարծելով թե իրանք են կերտում իրանց ապագան, բայց փոխարենը կերտելով ուրիշի ամբիցիաները


 :Shok:  ես չգիտեի, որ անօրինական իշխանության եկածների դեմ պայքարելը արդարացված չի :Think: 




> PS (ավելացված)
> *Ամենաաբսուրդը նա ա, որ այսօրվա միտինգին մասնակիցների մի մասը 1996թ-ին միտինգի էր դուրս եկել Լևոնի դեմ ...*


ամենաաբսուրդը այն է, որ դեռ նման հարցեր են ծագում




> Գործիքն է փչացած, իսկ նախկին նախագահը իրեն որպես գործիք էր մատուցում վեհ գործեր կատարելու համար
> 
> Իմ որպես քաղաքացու հավանական սխալվելու հետևանքները անհամեմատելի են նախագահի սխալվելուն, որից մի ողջ ժողովուրդի ապագա է կախված


Եթե ասածդ միայն Հայաստանատիպ երկրներին էր վերաբերում /Բուրկինա Ֆասո.../, ապա ճիշտ ես, բայց եթե գլոբալ..., ապա չարաչար սխալվում ես, չարաչար...
սա որ դարն է, որ ողջ ժողովրդի ճակատագիրը կախված լինի նախագեից? Միապետությունները ինչի վերացան? Որովհետև պատճառներից մեկն էլ այն էր /իմ կարծիքով՝ գլխավորը/, որ միապետը միայնակ էր որոշում երկրի արտաքին ու ներքին քաղաքական կուրսը, ու սխալը ազդում էր ողջ ժողովրդի վրա




> Լուսնից պետք չի, ուղղակի ասում եմ *չպայքարել հանուն պայքարելու*, ավելի լավ կանդիդատուրա լինելու դեպքում նոր քայլեր ձեռնարկել


էս երկրում էդ թեկնածուները էլ չեն ծնվում, մնում է՝ եղածներին մաշեցնել՝ նպաստելու համար նորերի ի հայտ գալուն

----------

Mephistopheles (02.03.2009), Taurel. . . . (02.03.2009), Աբելյան (01.03.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ավազակապետությանը մի քիչ ժամանակ է պետք որպեսզի գողական արժեհամակարգը ( և դրանից բխոխ թրքասիրություն ) հասցնի հիմնավոր ներդնել նոր սերնդի մեջ իր կրիմինալ սերիալներով: 
>  Դրանից հետո ավազակապետությանը այլևս ոչինչ չի սպառնա
> 
>   Փաստորեն ԼՏՊ-ն տալիս է այդ ժամանակը:    
>   Իսկ օրինակ այսպես կոչված ընդդիմադիր Մարինե Պետրոսյանը նույնիսկ դարձել է կրիմինալ ռեժիսորների անվճար փաստաբանը:


Մարդուկ, իսկ դու հեչ չես մտածել ինքդ քո նման մտածողներին հավաքես, ու միտինգ անեք, որ Լևոնը քայլերը արագացնի :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

Հետաքրքիր է, քիչ առաջ մտա այս թեման, հանրահավաքի գնացողների ու չգնացողների քանակը հավասար էր, ասել է թե՝ ոչ ոքի: Բայց այժմ չգնացողները առաջ անցան... ժողովուրդ, հանրահավաքը վերջացել է, ուզենաք էլ, չեք կարող գնալ կամ չգնալ :LOL:

----------

Kuk (02.03.2009), ԿԳԴ (02.03.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

դրանից մի քանի րոպե առաջ "Այո"-ն ավելի շատ էլ էր

----------


## Nareco

> Հետաքրքիր է, քիչ առաջ մտա այս թեման, հանրահավաքի գնացողների ու չգնացողների քանակը հավասար էր, ասել է թե՝ ոչ ոքի: Բայց այժմ չգնացողները առաջ անցան... ժողովուրդ, հանրահավաքը վերջացել է, ուզենաք էլ, չեք կարող գնալ կամ չգնալ


 Աստղ ջան, ես չեմ զարմանա, որ մեկը գրանցվի ֆորումում, հատուկ այստեղ ՈՉ քվեարկելու նպատակով, այդպիսիք էլ կան:  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (02.03.2009), Kuk (02.03.2009)

----------


## murmushka

> Աստղ ջան, ես չեմ զարմանա, որ մեկը գրանցվի ֆորումում, հատուկ այստեղ ՈՉ քվեարկելու նպատակով, այդպիսիք էլ կան:


նույնիսկ եթե ամբողջ օրը նստեն գրանցվեն ու քվեարկեն,փաստը մնում էփաստ
հանրահավաքը մարդաշատ էր,ավելի քան, անցած տարվա հանրահավաքներից որևէ մեկը
իսկ հաջորդը լինելու է ավելի վճռական ու  հանգրվանային :Wink: 
այնպես որ
մեր Պայքարն անկասելի է,
Հաղթանակն՝ անխուսափելի

----------

Ambrosine (02.03.2009), Chuk (02.03.2009), Mephistopheles (02.03.2009), Nareco (02.03.2009), Taurel. . . . (02.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Հրաշալի էր  :Smile: 
Կեցցե հայ ժողովուրդը  :Cool: 
Մնացած տպավորությունների մասին վաղը, գնամ քնելու  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, ես չեմ զարմանա, որ մեկը գրանցվի ֆորումում, հատուկ այստեղ ՈՉ քվեարկելու նպատակով, այդպիսիք էլ կան:


Ոնց-որ Չերչիլն էր ասել, որ ժողովրդավարությունը ամենածանր բեռն է, բայց դրանից լավը մարդկությունը դեռ չի ստեղծել:

Ինչ արած? բազմակարծություն է, թող <<ոչ>>-ի տեսքով իրենք էլ իրենց կարծիքը հայտնեն:  :Wink:  Բայց դա էական չի, քանի որ շատ ընդդիմադիրներ  էլ <<ոչ>> են քվեարկել, քանի որ ի վիճակի չէին այսօր գնալու հանրահավաքի

մեկը հենց ես :Blush:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Այսպիսի հանրահավաք մարտի մեկից հետո չէր եղել: Բոլորը պատրաստ են համառ ու թեկուզ երկարատև պայքարի:  :Smile:  Դա ապացուցեց հանրահավաքի բազմամարդությունն ու որակը:

Իսկ իր ելույթով Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը բոլորին ստիպեց հասկանալ, որ շուտափույթ հիմարությունները, դրանով ձեռք բերված իշխանությունը, որը քիչ հավանական է, էապես չէր տարբերվի սրանցից: 
Կարդացեք ելույթը: Այնտեղ ձեր բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները կգտնեք:
Այնպես որ՝ դեպի ամուր, երկարատև, համառ պայքաաաաաաաաաաաար, որն անպայման պսակվելու է հաջողությամբ:

----------

Chuk (02.03.2009), Mephistopheles (02.03.2009)

----------


## azat11

Չափազանց հավասարակշռված և խելացի ելույթ էր: Իմ կարծիքով ամենաճիշտ, ամենաազնիվ, ամենահայրենասեր և ամենաարդյունավետ որոշումը, որը հնարավոր էր հիմա:

----------

Ambrosine (02.03.2009), Mephistopheles (02.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ուրեմն այսպես. բոլոր մեծ-մեծ խոսողներին, որոնք իրենց ծանԴր կարծիքն են հայտնում առ այն, որ Լևոնը այսպես, Լևոնը այնպես, Լևոնը 96-ին բլա բլա բլա, խորհուրդ կտամ կյանքում գոնե մեկ անգամ գնալ հանրահավաքի, քանի դեռ առիթը կա, քանի դեռ հանրահավաքներ լինում են, ու լսել այդ մարդու կենդանի խոսքը։ Ուշադիր լսել, փորձել հասկանալ, վերլուծել... Չգիտեմ ինչքանով է հավանական, որ մի բան կփոխվի ձեր պայծառագույնս գլխում, բայց այնուամենայնիվ փորձեք ճանաչել այդ քաղաքական գործչին, որը գիտի մտածել, խոսել, հաշվարկել, մշակել քայլեր ի տարբերություն մնացած գոյություն ունեցող քաղաքական տիկնիկների, մարիոնետկաների, թափթփուկների։ Հակառակ այստեղ հնչած կարծիքների, թե ժողովուրդն է Լևոնին ընտրել ու առաջնորդում, ես այսօր կրկին անգամ համոզվեցի, որ Լևոնն է իրականում ժողովրդին առաջնորդում, Լևոնը որպես առաջնորդ, կայացած մեծություն է, այսքան բան։ Ներողություն, եթե կոպիտ ստացվեց, բայց իսկապես որևէ գործչի մասին կարծիք կազմելու համար պետք է լսել նրան, և ոչ թե կարդալ թե ինչ են գրում թերթերը նրա մասին։

----------

Chuk (02.03.2009), Kuk (02.03.2009), Mephistopheles (02.03.2009), Taurel. . . . (02.03.2009), Աբելյան (02.03.2009), Տրիբուն (03.03.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ուհու, միայն առաջնորդը առաջնորդ չի ու ձեր պայքարը օգագործում ա սեփական ամբիացիաների համար 
> Թե չէ մնացածը սաղ լավա


ՄԻ հատիկ քաղաքական գործչի անուն նշի, որ Լևոնի ուղեղի  մեկ տասներորդն ունի: Այլ բան չեմ ուզում, մեկ հատ անուն:

----------


## Kuk

> Համենայն դեպս այնպիսին, ինչպիսին Լևոնն է՝ չպիտի լինի:


Էլմո ջան, նոր էս հարցը տվեցի Նեթվորկին, քեզ էլ եմ տալիս. դե եթե տենց մեծ նշանակություն ունի ձեզ համար անձը, ապա նշեք մեկ անձ, ում կընդունեք որպես առաջնորդ, ում մինչև վերջ` մինչև նախագահական ընտրությունների օրը կընդունեք ու ձեր քվեն կվստահեք նրան, նշի անուն, մենակ չասեք` մեկը կծնվի, կամ մեկն ասպարեզ կելնի և այլն: Ռեալ եմ խոսում` մեկ անուն:

----------

Ambrosine (02.03.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Մինիմումը չլինել ստախոս:
> Անցյալ տարի մեծ մեծ փռթում էր, թե էսա էսա քանդվում քանդվում է.... ուրա՞ քանդվեց:
> Աշնանը խաբեց թե էսա էսա Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծվում է.. ուրա՞ լուծվեց
> Հիմա էլ Միջազգային Ճգնաժամով է հույս տալիս... 
> էսա էսա դրամը կընկնի ու եսիմ ինչ: 
> Է թեկուզ ընկնի ինչ դրանից: Ընդհակառակը մի երկու բանկ պայթի դա նույնիսկ դրական բան կլինի ժողովրդի համար, որովհետև մեր բանկերը վամպիրներ են ու ինչքան բանկային համակարգի գործերը վատ գնա էնքան ժողովրդի համար լավ:


Հիմա հերթով պատասխանեմ գրի առածդ անհիմն նախադասություն կոչվածներին.
Անցյալ տարվանից սկսվել ա քանդվել ու մինչ այժմ քանդվում ա. դրա վառ օրինակը անհիմն ու առանց ինչ որ լուրջ հիմնավորումների պաշտոնանկություններն ու պաշտոնների տեղաբաշխումներն են: Եթե տեղյակ չես, հետևիր մամուլին, նույնիսկ իշխանամետ մամուլին:
Աշնանը Հայաստանի Հանրապետության գործող նախագահը ստորագրեց որոշ փաստաթղթերի տակ, որոնք վերաբերում էին ԼՂՀ-ին: Եթե տեղյակ չես, թերթիր մամուլը, այս դեպքում ևս կարող ես ինֆորմացիա ստանալ իշխանամետ մամուլից, այսնինքն`իշխանության ստրուկներից, գործիքներից, կամակատարներից, հայերեն ասած` իշխանության վեցնոցներից:
Միջազգային ճգնաժամը ոչ մեկին հույս չի տալիս, չկա նման բան ոչ մի ելույթում, ոչ մի հայտարարության մեջ, որ ասված լինի ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից: Ճգնաժամը միայն կարող է քացով նստատեղին մեթոդով դուրս շպրտել գործող վարչախմբին իր դիրքերից, ոչ ավելին: Երբ սկսվել է շարժումը, չի եղել ճգնաժամը, բայց ասվել է` պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ:
Դրամի մասին անհիմն ու իմաստ չարտահայտող նախադասություններին անդրադառնալու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում: Անիմաստությունների վրա ոչ մի վայրկյան ժամանակ: Լավ սկզբունք ա, բայց միշտ չի, որ գործում ա:
Եթե ինչ որ բանկ պայթի, ի՞նչ լավ բան ժողովրդի համար, անկապ նախադասույթուններ շարադրելու փոխարեն, այժմ արդեն ժամանակն է հիմնավորելու դրանք, նաև ընդունելու, որ դրանք ընդամենը բլթոցներ են :Bad:

----------


## Ambrosine

ու խորհուրդ կտամ անպայման կարդալ գոնե ելույթը...




> ԼԵՎՈՆ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻ ԵԼՈՒՅԹԸ 2009 Թ. ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Ի ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔՈՒՄ 
> 
> Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ,
> 
> Պատկերացնելու համար, թե ինչպիսի կարծիք է ձեւավորվել Արեւմուտքում Հայաստանի մասին, բավական է ուշադրություն դարձնել հետեւյալ հատկանշական փաստի վրա։ *Վերջերս ադրբեջանցի լրագրողներից մեկի հարցին, թե «ինչո՞ւ է քաղբանտարկյալների խնդրում ԵԽԽՎ-ն երկակի չափանիշներ կիրառում, մասնավորապես հրաժարվելով ընդունել, որ Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալներ կան», այդ կազմակերպության Ադրբեջանի գծով համազեկուցող Անդրես Հերկելը տվել է հետեւյալ ցնցող պատասխանը. «Արեւմուտքն Ադրբեջանը դիտարկում է որպես իր դաշնակից երկիր եւ չի ցանկանում, որ նա իրեն համեմատի Հայաստանի հետ։ Ադրբեջանը շատ ավելի ճիշտ կանի, եթե իրեն համեմատի Թուրքիայի, Խորվաթիայի, Սլովակիայի եւ արեւելաեւրոպական մյուս երկրների հետ, որոնք մեծ հաջողությունների են հասել ժողովրդավարության զարգացման հարցում։ Իսկ ի՞նչ կարելի է վերցնել Հայաստանից։ Մենք ցանկանում էինք պատժել Հայաստանին, բայց դուք գիտեք, որ այդ երկրի թիկունքին կանգնած են Ռուսաստանը եւ մի շարք պետություններ, որոնք կարողացան ազդել եւրոխորհրդարանականների վրա» («Հայք», 7.02.2009)։ Եւրոպացի դիվանագետն, այսպիսով, պետությունները բաժանում է երեք կարգի, այն է՝ արեւմտաեւրոպական ժողովրդավարություններ, որոնց հետ Ադրբեջանը դեռեւս համեմատվելու հիմքեր չունի, ժողովրդավարացման ուղին բռնած արեւելաեւրոպական երկրներ, որոնք օրինակ պետք է ծառայեն Ադրբեջանի նման երկրների համար, եւ վերջապես, համեմատության առումով անպիտան, անհույս, «իզգոյ» բռնապետություններ, որոնց շարքին է դասված Հայաստանը՝ հաստատաբար Սոմալիի եւ Զիմբաբվեի կողքին։
> 
> Վիրավորականը, եթե չասենք զավեշտալին, այն է, որ մինչդեռ նախկինում Հայաստանին էին խորհուրդ տալիս չհամեմատվել Ադրբեջանի հետ, այժմ արդեն Ադրբեջանին են հորդորում օրինակ չվերցնել Հայաստանից։ Ահա, թե ինչ վիճակի է հասել երբեմնի ժողովրդավարության կղզյակ համարվող մեր երկիրը Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանի տխրահռչակ իշխանության օրոք։* Եւ ինչպե՞ս կարելի էր այլ բան ակնկալել, երբ նրանցից մեկի իշխանությունը հիմնված է հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործության, իսկ մյուսինը՝ մարտի 1-ի սպանդի վրա։ Հետեւաբար, ինչպիսի հաճոյախոսություններ էլ եւրոպական կառույցները շռայլեն Հայաստանի իշխանությունների հասցեին, կամ նրանց նկատմամբ պատժամիջոցներ կիրառեն՝ թե ոչ, միեւնույն է, հոգու խորքում միջազգային հանրությունը մեր երկրին վերաբերվում է այս երկու արյունոտ իրադարձությունների եւ ժողովրդավարության ու մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանության խայտառակ մակարդակի դիտակետից։ Այսքանն իմիջիայլոց։
> 
> * * *
> ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> * * *
> Չեմ ուզում թաքցնել. ձեզանից շատերը մեծ հույսեր են կապել այս հանրահավաքի հետ, այն դիտելով որպես համաժողովրդական պայքարի նոր ալիքի կամ վճռական գործողությունների սկիզբ։ Իսկ վճռական գործողությունների տակ հասկացվում են շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքներ, չդադարող երթեր ու պիկետներ, գրոհ նախագահական նստավայրի ուղղությամբ, մի խոսքով՝ անհապաղ իշխանափոխություն, ապստամբություն կամ հեղափոխություն։ Միանգամից հարկ եմ համարում հայտարարել. Համաժողովրդական շարժման կամ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի բառապաշարում իսպառ բացակայել եւ այսուհետեւ եւս բացակայելու են գրոհ, ապստամբություն, հեղափոխություն հասկացությունները։ Եթե այս հասկացություններն են կազմում քաղաքական ուժերի վճռականության մասին պատկերացման հիմքը, ապա մենք կտրականապես մերժում ենք այդպիսի վճռականությունը։ Ապստամբության կամ հեղափոխության հնամաշ գաղափարները պետք է վերջնականապես դուրս մղվեն մեր երկրի քաղաքական օրակարգից։ Քանի դեռ դա տեղի չի ունեցել, Հայաստանը իրավական, ժողովրդավարական պետություն դառնալու հեռանկար չի կարող ունենալ։ Պատմությանը գրեթե հայտնի չէ որեւէ հեղափոխություն, որի արդյունքում ժողովրդավարություն ծնվի։ Հեղափոխության արդյունքում, սովորաբար, մի բռնապետությանը փոխարինում է մի այլ բռնապետություն, որովհետեւ ուժով նվաճված իշխանությունը այլ կերպ քան ուժով հնարավոր չէ պահպանել։ Իսկ դա այն հեռանկարը չէ, որի համար արժե վատնել ժողովրդի եռանդը։ Ցանկացած իշխանափոխություն պետք է տեղի ունենա բացառապես սահմանադրական ճանապարհով, այն է՝ օրինական ընտրությունների միջոցով, ինչը իրավական, ժողովրդավարական պետության կառուցման միակ երաշխիքն է։
> 
> Մեր խորագույն համոզմամբ՝ քաղաքականության մեջ վճռականությունը ոչ թե մեկանգամյա խելահեղ պոռթկումն է, այլ համառ, համբերատար, երկարատեւ պայքարի ունակությունը։ Ավելի պատկերավոր ասած՝ վճռականը ոչ թե ոտքի կանգնողն է, այլ կանգնած մնացողը։ Հետեւաբար, հաջողության հասնելու միակ գրավականը մենք դիտում ենք գիտակից քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձեւավորումը եւ լուրջ, պատասխանատու, ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմության ստեղծումը, որը պատրաստ է համառ, թեկուզ երկարատեւ, պայքարի։ Ահա, սա է մեր գլխավոր խնդիրը, եւ ոչ ոք չի կարող ժխտել, որ վերջին մեկուկես տարվա ընթացքում Համաժողովրդական շարժմանը հաջողվել է այս երկու ուղղություններով էլ հսկայական առաջընթաց արձանագրել, ինչը չի կարող վերջիվերջո չտալ իր պտուղները։ Այսօր մենք արդեն իսկ վստահությամբ կարող ենք խոսել որոշ չափով ձեւավորված գիտակից քաղաքացիական հասարակության եւ գրեթե լիովին կայացած ընդդիմության մասին, որի մարմնավորումը Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն է։
> 
> Կոնգրեսն ըմբռնումով է մոտենում հասարակության որոշ տարրերի տրամադրություններին, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պատրաստ է անվերապահորեն ենթարկվել դրանց։ Վստահեցնում եմ, չկա ժողովրդին հուզող կամ քաղաքական շրջանակներում եւ մամուլում արծարծվող որեւէ հարց, որը համակողմանիորեն չքննարկվի Կոնգրեսի ղեկավար մարմիններում եւ համապատասխան դիրքորոշում չճշտվի դրա վերաբերյալ։ Մեզ համար իշխանափոխությունը ինքնանպատակ չէ, եւ ամեն գնով դրան հասնելը չի մտնում մեր հաշիվների մեջ։ Կոնգրեսի դավանած գլխավոր սկզբունքը պետության շահն է եւ ժողովրդի անվտանգությունն ու բարօրությունը։ Ուստի եթե նա երբեմն չի կատարում որոշ մարդկանց պահանջած կամ ակնկալած գործողությունները, դա նշանակում է, որ կա՛մ սխալ ու վնասակար, կա՛մ էլ՝ ժամանակավրեպ է համարում դրանք։ Խոսքը վերաբերում է, մասնավորապես, շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքների եւ անդադար երթերի ու պիկետների անցկացման պահանջին։ Կոնգրեսի ղեկավարությունն ամենեւին չի մերժում պայքարի այդ մեթոդների կիրառումը, դա դիտելով որպես քաղաքացիների անօտարելի սահմանադրական իրավունքը, սակայն գտնում է նաեւ, որ այսօր դեռեւս դրա ժամանակը չէ։ Երբ պահը հասունանա, Կոնգրեսը չի վարանի օգտվել այդ իրավունքից, դրա նպատակահարմարությունը, բնականաբար, գնահատելով ոչ միայն Շարժման, այլեւ պետության, այն էլ՝ առաջին հերթին պետության շահի տեսակետից։
> 
> Հայաստանն այսօր կանգնած է ժողովրդավարության վերականգնման, Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման, տարածաշրջանային մեկուսացման հաղթահարման եւ տնտեսական ճգնաժամի դիմագրավման մարտահրավերների առջեւ։ Իսկ առջեւում մեզ սպասում են ավելի դժվարին ժամանակներ՝ հղի սոցիալական եւ անգամ հումանիտար աղետի առաջացման վտանգներով։ Հետեւաբար, ներկա հանգրվանում Կոնգրեսից պահանջվում է գործել առավել զգուշությամբ ու պատասխանատվությամբ՝ չբարդացնելու համար, առանց այդ էլ, բարդ իրավիճակը։ Մեզ չի հետաքրքրում՝ իշխանությունները ճիշտ թե սխալ կհասկանան մեր քայլերն ու գործողությունները։ Կարեւորը մեզ համար այդ քայլերի ու գործողությունների ճշտությունն է։ Իսկ որ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, հանձինս իրեն մաս կազմող տասնութ կուսակցությունների եւ տասնյակ հազարավոր անհատ անդամների, ի վիճակի է, առնվազն գլխավոր հարցերում, ճիշտ կողմնորոշվել, ամենեւին չեմ կասկածում։ Պետք է նկատի ունենալ, որ վճռական գործողությունների անցնելու պահի հասունացումը կախված է ոչ միայն մեր կամքից, այլեւ բազմաթիվ այլ անհրաժեշտ գործոններից, որոնք առայժմ առկա չեն կամ արտահայտված են դեռեւս ոչ բավարար չափով։ Այդ գործոններն անպայման առաջանալու են, քանի որ Հայաստանի ներկա իշխանություններն, իրենց ինտելեկտուալ կարողություններով ու մասնագիտական պատրաստվածությամբ, իրենց գիշատիչ էությամբ ու քրեական վարքուբարքով, ի վիճակի չեն լուծելու պետության առջեւ կանգնած որեւէ կենսական խնդիր։
> 
> ...


17:04:07 - 01/03/2009

----------


## Kuk

> Պետք է որակապես այլ մարդ լիներ,
> Պետք է նախկինում ձախողված նախագահ չլիներ,
> *պետք է ներկայիս իշխանություններից պահանջեր այն ինչ ինքը նախկինում չի արել
> 
> Օրինակ
> 1. Նախկինում ընտրություն չկեղծած մարդը բարոյական իրավունք ունի պահանջել որ ընտրություննրը չկեղծեն
> 2. Նախկինում ցուցարարներին տանկերով ու այլ մեքնենաներով քշած մարդը կարող էր պահանջել որ իր ցույցերը չքշվեն կամ արտոնվեն
> 3. Նախկինում արդարություն արած մարդը կարող է հայցել որ իր հետ արդար վարվեն
> 4. Նախկինում ազնիվ եղած մարդը իրավունք ունի խոսել ազնվությունից...*
> ...


Նենց կարգին շնորհակալախառը գրառում ա ստացվել, դուրս եկավ, մի երկու բառ գրեմ, ու լավ կլինի, եթե այս գրառմանդ շնորհակալություն հայտնած բոլոր անդամներն անդրադառնան պատասխանիս:
Ընտրությունների կեղծման հետ կապված. քրեական հացանք գործած մարդու հանդեպ կատարված քրեկան հանցագործությունը պատժելի է: Բան կա՞ ավելացնելու. կոնկրետ ինչ որ բան ունե՞ք ասելու սրա հետ կապված: Եթե մի մարդ ինչ որ մեկին դանակահարել ա, դրանից հետո իրան են դանակահարել, ուրեմն իրան դանակահարողները հանցագործ են, անկախ ամեն ինչից: Դե որ տենց օրենքից հասկացող ու խոսացող եք, որ հասկանում ու արտահայտվում եք, թե ընտրություն կեղծելը հանցագործություն ա, ասեք տեսնեմ, էդ ո՞ր օրենսգրքում, որ հոդվածում ա նշված, որ հանցագործի դեմ կատարված հանցագործությունը պատժելի չի, որ նախկինում հանցանք կատարած անձը իրավունք չունի իր շահերը պաշտպանելու: Իսկ էն ազնվություն, արդարություն, էդ որ ամեն մի հատկանիշի համար մի կետ ես սարքել, դրանց նման տասնյակներով մարդկային հատկանիշներ կարամ գրեմ, ու մի քանի տասնյակ կետ սարքեմ, ու թե կան մարդիկ, որ դրանց համար ինձնից պետքա շնորհակալ լինեն ու գրառմանս տակ ստորագրեն, բավականին երկար կծիծաղեմ այդ քայլի վրա: Նախկինում եղածներին անդրադառնալն անիմաստ եմ համարում, արդեն մոտս զզվանք ա առաջանում 90-ականների դարդով տառապողների նկատմամբ. Լևոնը չեկով հաց ծախեց, Վանոն էս արեց, Լևոնը ռոբին մեր վզին փաթաթեց և այլն: Չեք հոգնե՞լ էս հնացած թեմաներից: «Կարող եմ շարքը շարունակել»: Լավ ես ասել գիտե՞ս: Էդ շարքը կարող է շարունակել նաև քաղաքականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող մարդ, ով փոքր ինչ կապ ունի հայոց լեզվի հոմանիշների բառարանի հետ, կամ գոնե մոտիկից տեսել ա էդ բառարանը. ազնվություն, արդարություն, անկեղծություն......

----------

Ambrosine (02.03.2009), Աբելյան (02.03.2009), Հայկօ (02.03.2009), Մարկիզ (02.03.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> *Network.am* գիտե՞ս ում եմ ամենաշատը մեղադրում, որ ժողովուրդը Լևոնի հետևից ա գնում:
> Ներկա ու նախկին իշխանություններին: Բանակում մի հատ գնդի հրամանատար ունեինք, բացառիկ սրիկա էր: Լուսամուտից գլուխը հանում էր, գունդը սառում էր: Մեզ թվում էր, որ սրանից վատ սպա չի լինում: Անցավ մի 4 ամիս, մի հատ շտաբի պետ բերեցին, էն աստիճանի հիստերիկ աննորմալի մեկն էր, որ դրա մոտ գնդի հրամանատարը, ոնց որ սաղիս հարազատ հորոխպերը լիներ:





> Եղբայր , եթե լիներ այդպիսի մեկը, ես ցույց կտայի, ու հենց իրա առավելություններն էլ կնշեի: Եթե տենց մեկը ի հայտ գա, հաջորդ վայրկյանին գլխից կխփեն: Ես քեզ չեմ մեղադրել, որ Լևոնի գլխավորած շարժմանն ես համակրում, ես ցավով եմ արձանագրում դա: Ու ինձ դեմ մի տուր պատին, որ քո համար արժանի առաջնորդի թեկնածու գտնեմ


Էլմո ջան, հերթով էի գալիս, էս գրածդ չէի տեսել, որ դու այլ առաջնորդ չես տեսնում, գոնե մեկի անունը չես կարող տալ, բայց մեկա, քեզ հարց ունեմ տալու. բա ի՞նչ անենք, սուսուփուս սպասենք, թե մի օր ոնց ա՞ մի հատ մենթի ֆոռմա հագած փսլնքոտ մեծ գլխից խփելու: Ի՞նչ անենք այ ախպեր, դու ասա քո տարբերակը, մենակ չասես` սպասենք նոր դեմքի, եթե տենց ա, արի դու դառի էդ մեկը, ես քո հետևից գալիս եմ, ավելի մեծ սպասելիքներով, քան Լևոնից եմ սպասում: Կվերցնե՞ս քո վրա էդ դերն ու պատասխանատվությունը:

----------


## Kuk

> Աշխարհի հերն էլ անիծած: Մենք չգիտենք աշխարհում ինչ ա կատարվում: Սկի Հայաստանից գլուխ չենք հանում, դու ստեղ աշխարհի մակարդակով օրինակ ես ուզում բերեմ:
> Նախ քաղաքականությունը նման ա սպիդով վարակված մարմնավաճառի: Հերիք ա մի անգամ հետը լինես, ու դու անբուժելի վիրուսակիր ես: Նենց որ մաքուր գործիչ չկա, դա հարաբերական մեծություն ա: Քաղաքական իդեալներ իմ համար պարզապես չկան:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ցավալուն, որ Սերժի, կամ Քոչարյանի ղեկավարած պետության քաղաքացի եմ, ասեմ, որ դեռ Լևոնի ժամանակներից եմ ցավում ու ամաչում իմ պրեզիդենտի համար:


Էլմո ջան, Լևոնի ժամանակներից ամաչում ես հա՞: Ինչի՞ց սկսեցիր ամաչել, ո՞ր պահից հասկացար, որ Լևոնը արժանի չի քո պետության, քո երկրի նախագահի աթոռը զբաղեցնելուն: Ի՞նչ արեցիր դրա դեմ, էն ժամանակ էլ էի՞ր սպասում, որ մի հատ ազնիվ անկեղծ, արժանի մարդ կգա մի հատ ճիշտ իշխանափոխություն կանի ու ամեն ինչ տեղը կընկնի: Ու մի կարևոր հարց ևս` մինչև ե՞րբ ես տենց ամոթխած ապրելու:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.03.2009), Տրիբուն (02.03.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Դե եթե չկա, դա չի նշանակում ռոմանտիկորեն պայքարել հանուն պայքարելու,
> եթե չկա պետք չի երկրորդ անգամ օգտագործել արդեն իսկ ժամանակին փչացած ու իր գործին ոչ պիտանի գործիքը (նախագահը)
> 
> PS շատ կորեկտ անտեսեցիր իմ վերևում քո հարցին ուղղված պատասխանները ու փորձում ես Ելմոի հետ խոսակցությունը ուրիշ ուղիով տանել, շեղվելով բուն թեմայից


Դե ուրիշ գործիք վերցրու ու պայքարի, որ էդ ամթխածույթունը վերանա: Չկա՞ ուրիշ գործիք, ստեղծի, ստեղծել ասելով դու դառի էդ գործիքը, այսինքն դառի առաջնորդ, թե՞ թքած ունես, թե ինչ կլինի, դու ու քո կյանքը, թքած ունես, որ վաղը կարողա մի հատ պագոնավոր թափթփուկ քեզ ասի` դու էսօր ընտանիքիդ հետ չպետքա գնաս Սևան հանգստանալու, որտև ընդեղ մի հատ ընդդիմադիր դեմք միտինգ ա անում, շեֆս ասել ա, ոչ մեկին չթողեմ Սևան մտնի, մինչև միտինգը չպրծնի, կամ քեզ գործի տեղի չթողեն դուրս գաս, որտև մի տեղ միտինգ կա, կարողա գնաս միանաս իրանց, կամ երեխուդ չթողեն դասից տուն գա, որտև վախում են կարողա գնա միտինգի մասնակցի: Ո՞ր մեկը ասեմ, որ զգաս անկապ օրինակներ չեն, շատ հաճախ հանդիպող են:
Դե հեշտ ա ասելը` գործիք չկա:

----------


## Kuk

> Գործիքն է փչացած, իսկ նախկին նախագահը իրեն որպես գործիք էր մատուցում վեհ գործեր կատարելու համար
> 
> Իմ որպես քաղաքացու հավանական սխալվելու հետևանքները անհամեմատելի են նախագահի սխալվելուն, որից մի ողջ ժողովուրդի ապագա է կախված
> 
> 
> 
> Չէ ուղղակի դա կոնկրետ հերքող կամ արդարացնող հակափաստարկների բացակայությունն  է 
> 
> 
> ...


Հերթով գալիս եմ գրառումները կարդալով, ուզում եմ գրառումների մեջ իմաստ գտնեմ, ինչ որ նոր բան գտնեմ, թե էս մարդիկ ինչի՞ համար են շնորհակալ քեզնից, որ էս տողերը շարադրում ես, չեմ տեսնում էդ միտքը էլի, որի համար արժի ինչ որ մեկին շնորհակալ լինել: Սաղ նույնն ա, ոչինչ չասող, ոչ մի նոր բան, ոչ մի քայլ առաջ, ոչինչ չձեռնարկել, ոչինչ չանել, սուսուփուս սպասել հրեշտակի թևերով քաղաքական գործչին, որը երբեք չի հայտնվելու: Երկու կողմն էլ հանցագործ են, ոչ մեկի համար պայքարել պետք չի, եկեք սուսուփուս, գլուխներս կախ յոլա գնանք, ժող, դե հավաքվեք ու էս տողերիս համար ինձ շնորհակալություն հայտնեք, մտքի թռիչք ա, մուսաս եկել ա, գրում եմ: Չար լևոնականներ, դե եկեք դուք էլ իմ գրածներին մերսի ասեք ու սաղ լավ ա, էսօր սոված չենք, վաղվա համար մի երկու հազար դոլար փող ունենք, նենց որ սոված չենք մնա: Ի՞նչ մնաց` շնորհակալությունները, դե սպասում եմ:

----------


## NetX

> ՄԻ հատիկ քաղաքական գործչի անուն նշի, որ Լևոնի ուղեղի  մեկ տասներորդն ունի: Այլ բան չեմ ուզում, մեկ հատ անուն:


Լեվոնին ու մնացածին մոտս քննության չեմ կանչել որ քեզ հիմա համեմատությունները ասեմ, կասեմ մի բան, *եթե նույնիսկ հանկարծ Լեվոնը ամենախլոքնա դա դեռ երաշխիք չի որ ետ խելքը օգագործելու ա ի բարօրություն ժողովրդու ու ոչ իր սեփական ամբիցիաների*

----------

Rammstein (02.03.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լեվոնին ու մնացածին մոտս քննության չեմ կանչել որ քեզ հիմա համեմատությունները ասեմ, կասեմ մի բան, *եթե նույնիսկ հանկարծ Լեվոնը ամենախլոքնա դա դեռ երաշխիք չի որ ետ խելքը օգագործելու ա ի բարօրություն ժողովրդու ու ոչ իր սեփական ամբիցիաների*


այ քեզ բան...
առավոտը բացվելը երաշխիք չի, որ ես կզարթնեմ  :Blink:

----------


## Kuk

> Լեվոնին ու մնացածին մոտս քննության չեմ կանչել որ քեզ հիմա համեմատությունները ասեմ, կասեմ մի բան, *եթե նույնիսկ հանկարծ Լեվոնը ամենախլոքնա դա դեռ երաշխիք չի որ ետ խելքը օգագործելու ա ի բարօրություն ժողովրդու ու ոչ իր սեփական ամբիցիաների*


Ես չեմ ասում, ով ինչ կանի իր խելքը, ում օգտին կլինի և այլն, հարցս, ինչպես տեսնումե ս, հստակ ա. քաղաքական գործչի անուն, որը Լևոնի խելքի մեկ տասներորդը ունի, էսքան բան, մի գնա առաջ, թե ինչ ա անելու էդ խելքը: Էդ արդեն ուրիշ թեմայա, կարողա սատանիստ ա, գլխից հանում ու ուտում ա, կամ պահում ա գլխի մեջ, որ մտնի ֆորումում անկապ դուս տա, իրան լավ զգա, ՊՄ-ով քֆուր անես, ձեն չհանի և այլն: Էս ամեն ինչը հետո, իսկ հմա ընդամենը անուն եմ ուզում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ ջան, այս վիճաբանությունը կարող է տևել անվերջ, սակայն բանն այն է, որ Պայքարողն այսօր պայքարելու է, Սպասողը՝ սպասելու… ոչ Պայքարողին կարող ես համոզել որ տանը նստի ու սպասի մինչև "արժանի" թեկնածուն գա, ոչ էլ Սպասողին կարող ես համոզել որ պայքարի, եթե մինչև հիմա աչքի առաջ ունենալով այս ապօրինություներն ու սպանդը նրանց չի համոզել…

Մի քանի դիտարկումներ… Սպասողների ուշադրությունն ուզում եմ կենտրոնացնել մի փաստի վրա, որ Շարժման համակիրները միայն լևոնականներ չեն և միտինգի մասնակիցներն էլ, ինչպես դուք եք նշել վերը, այն մարդիկ են որոնք 96-ին Լևոնին դեմ էին, ասել է թե այս շարժումն այնքան աձնավորված չէ… այն դուք եք անձնավորում… Լևոնի անձը ձեզ ստիպում է մասն չկազմել այսօրվա քաղաքական շարժմանը, չնայած որ երևի կողմ եք առաջ քաշված բոլոր խնդիրներին… կամ էլ կարծում եք որ ամեն ինչ լավ է և փոխելու կարիք չկա. այդ դեպքում սպասել էլ պետք չէ… ճիշտն ասած Սպասողներից մի տեսակ վազգենմանուկյանական հոտ է գալիս. նրանք կարծես ոչնչի առջև չեն կանգնի միայն թե Լևոնը չլինի… նրանց կարծես ոչինչ չի հետաքրքրում բացի Լևոնի անձից…

Ինչևէ… Պայքարողները պայքարելու են մինչև ապրեն իրենց կերտած հայրենիքում, իսկ Սպասողները սպասելու են մինչև "ազնիվ ասպետը սպիտակ ձիւ վրա նստած" իվերջո ժամանի (ուփս… մի տեսակ տանը մնացած աղջկա երազանք ստացվեց, կներեք), իսկ մինչ այդ ապրելու եք Պայքարողների կերտած հայրենիքում…

Պայքարողներին ցանկանում եմ ուժ ու եռանդ և բարձր տրամադրություն, Սպասողներին անսահման համբերություն, ես ինակատի ունեմ *ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆ* տառացիորեն, հավատացեք դա ձեզ շատ է պետք գալու, "հավերժությունը" դա շատ երկար ժամանակ է սպասելու համար (կարելի է ասել համարյա անվերջ)

----------

Chuk (02.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, Լևոնի ժամանակներից ամաչում ես հա՞: Ինչի՞ց սկսեցիր ամաչել, ո՞ր պահից հասկացար, որ Լևոնը արժանի չի քո պետության, քո երկրի նախագահի աթոռը զբաղեցնելուն: Ի՞նչ արեցիր դրա դեմ, էն ժամանակ էլ էի՞ր սպասում, որ մի հատ ազնիվ անկեղծ, արժանի մարդ կգա մի հատ ճիշտ իշխանափոխություն կանի ու ամեն ինչ տեղը կընկնի: Ու մի կարևոր հարց ևս` մինչև ե՞րբ ես տենց ամոթխած ապրելու:


Էն պահից սկսած, երբ 6-րդ բաժնի աշխատակիցները աչքիս առաջ 25 տարեկան տղուն գնդակահարեցին տարան 1992 կամ 93 թ.: Իսկ ամոթխած էնքան եմ մնալու, քանի մեր ազգի փրկիչները էդ թվերի պրեզիդենտներն ու նախարարներն են:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, նոր էս հարցը տվեցի Նեթվորկին, քեզ էլ եմ տալիս. դե եթե տենց մեծ նշանակություն ունի ձեզ համար անձը, ապա նշեք մեկ անձ, ում կընդունեք որպես առաջնորդ, ում մինչև վերջ` մինչև նախագահական ընտրությունների օրը կընդունեք ու ձեր քվեն կվստահեք նրան, նշի անուն, մենակ չասեք` մեկը կծնվի, կամ մեկն ասպարեզ կելնի և այլն: Ռեալ եմ խոսում` մեկ անուն:


Չեմ ճանաչում տենց մարդ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե շուրջբոլորը անընդունելի մարդիկ են , ուրեմն պետք ա դրանց մեջից ընտրություն կատարել: Իմ համար շատ հանցագործ ու քիչ հանցագործ չկա, մանավանդ, որ խոսքը գնում ա համարյա նույն տիպի հանցագործությունների մասին:
-ընտրակեղծիքներ, ժողովրդի վրա տանկ քշել, սովի մատնել, թալանել երկիրը և այլն...
Դա իմ տեսակետն է: Դա իմ ընտրությունն է, ու ես դրանով մեղք չեմ գործում: Իմ ազատ ընտրության իրավունքից ես տենց եմ օգտվում:

Կուկ ջան մի հատ էլ անձնական խնդրանք: Ձեր տեսակետից բացի կա նաև այլ տեսակետ: Ես հարգում եմ ձեր տեսակետը ու լսում եմ ու փորձում եմ հասկանալ, ինչն էլ չեմ ընդունում, հակափաստարկ եմ բերում, չկա, չեմ բերում: Բայց նույնը հակառակ կողմից չեմ տեսնում: Խոսքը անձամբ իմ մասին չի, խոսքը մի քանի տասնյակ մարդկանց մասին ա , որոնց մեծ մասը էս բաժնում էլ գրառում չի անում:

----------

Annushka (02.03.2009), Second Chance (02.03.2009), Tig (02.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Չեմ ճանաչում տենց մարդ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե շուրջբոլորը անընդունելի մարդիկ են , ուրեմն պետք ա դրանց մեջից ընտրություն կատարել: Իմ համար շատ հանցագործ ու քիչ հանցագործ չկա, մանավանդ, որ խոսքը գնում ա համարյա նույն տիպի հանցագործությունների մասին:
> -ընտրակեղծիքներ, ժողովրդի վրա տանկ քշել, սովի մատնել, թալանել երկիրը և այլն...
> Դա իմ տեսակետն է: Դա իմ ընտրությունն է, ու ես դրանով մեղք չեմ գործում: Իմ ազատ ընտրության իրավունքից ես տենց եմ օգտվում:
> 
> Կուկ ջան մի հատ էլ անձնական խնդրանք: Ձեր տեսակետից բացի կա նաև այլ տեսակետ: Ես հարգում եմ ձեր տեսակետը ու լսում եմ ու փորձում եմ հասկանալ, ինչն էլ չեմ ընդունում, հակափաստարկ եմ բերում, չկա, չեմ բերում: Բայց նույնը հակառակ կողմից չեմ տեսնում: Խոսքը անձամբ իմ մասին չի, *խոսքը մի քանի տասնյակ մարդկանց մասին ա , որոնց մեծ մասը էս բաժնում էլ գրառում չի անում:*


10x :Wink:

----------

Tig (02.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Էլմո ջան, շատ դիպուկ ես նկատել` կան մարդիկ, ովքեր էլ այս թեմայում գրառումներ չեն կատարում /կամ համարյա չեն կատարում/: Ուղղակի մի քիչ վիրավորական ա, որ դու լսում ես այլոց կարծիքները, համաձայնվում կամ հակադրվում, իսկ այլոք ոչ միայն չեն ուզում լսել քո կարծիքը, այլև դեռ չլսած այն աբսուրդ են համարում:

----------

Tig (02.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Իհարկե կարելի է 90–ական թվականներից սկսած ցանկացած ապօրինի, անմարդկային, ստոր, քստմնելի գործողության համար մեղադրել Տեր–Պետրոսյանին, ի՞նչ խոսք, դրանից էլ հեշտ բա՞ն։ Կարելի է նաև ամպագոռգոռ հայտարարություններ անել ջհուդամասոնական շարժումից, գաղտի գործակալներից, Սորոսի փողերից, ավելացնել համեմունքային բառեր՝ «ազգակործան», «դավադրություն», «պետական անվտանգություն» և այլն, վերջում էլ այս ամենի կողքին դնել «Լևոն» և ճաշը պատրաստ է։ Ու այս մտքի գոհարներից, այս «զալատոյ» մտքերից ոմանք իրենց աչքին մի տեսակ բարձրանում են, կուրծքը հպարտությունից սկսում է ավելի արագ բարձրանալ իջնել, բա ո՞նց, իրենք գտան այս ազգի դժբախտության պատճառը, գտան իրենց պրոբլեմների համար ում մեղադրեն, մաղձը թափվեց, ինքը զինքը դրսևորվեց, Հայ ազգի պանծալի զավակը ի ցույց դրեց իր հզոր աշխարհայացքը ի փառս իրեն և ժողովրդի։ Եվ չգիտեմ, թե բնածին կուրությունից, թե վախից, թե տգիտությունից, թե գիտակցական մակարդակից է, որ չենք նկատում, որ այս պրոբլեմներով պատրաստված ճաշի հեղինակը իրականում մենք ենք, մեր արատավոր գեներով, մեր էգոիզմով, մեր չուզողությամբ, մեր փոքրոգությամբ, մեր նախանձով, մեր անհագ ու անարդար ցանկություններով հանդերձ։ Եվ ահա գահավիժելիս էլ նույնիսկ շատերի աչքերը չեն բացվում ու չեն նկատում սեփական արատները ու էլի «Լևոն» են կրճտացնում, քանի որ սեփական խղճի առաջ չոքելու կարիքը չկա, գահավիժում ենք գլուխներս բարձր, մենք հպարտ ժողովուրդ ենք, մեզ Հայ են ասում։

Հ.Գ. Լևոնը քաղաքական գործիչ է, լիդեր, Հանրապետության Առաջին Նախագահը։ Նա ճառ է կարդում, մատնանշում է այս այն, վերլուծություններ է անում, կանխատեսումներ։ Բայց միևնույն է, մեր ապրելակերպը, մեր քաղաքական կուրսը ընտրում ենք մենք՝ Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներս։… Թե՞ այնուամենայնիվ Սորոսը… գուցե հենց ինքը՝ Սատանա՞ն։

----------

Chilly (02.03.2009), Mephistopheles (02.03.2009), Nadine (02.03.2009), Tig (02.03.2009), Մարկիզ (02.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Եվ չգիտեմ, թե բնածին կուրությունից, թե վախից, թե տգիտությունից, թե գիտակցական մակարդակից է, որ չենք նկատում, որ այս պրոբլեմներով պատրաստված ճաշի *հեղինակը իրականում մենք ենք*, մեր արատավոր գեներով, մեր էգոիզմով, մեր չուզողությամբ, մեր փոքրոգությամբ, մեր նախանձով, մեր անհագ ու անարդար ցանկություններով հանդերձ։ Եվ ահա գահավիժելիս էլ նույնիսկ շատերի աչքերը չեն բացվում ու չեն նկատում սեփական արատները ու էլի «Լևոն» են կրճտացնում, քանի որ սեփական խղճի առաջ չոքելու կարիքը չկա, գահավիժում ենք գլուխներս բարձր, մենք հպարտ ժողովուրդ ենք, մեզ Հայ են ասում։


Երևի ամենաառողջ միտքը, որ հնչեցվել է այստեղ: Համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Նենց կարգին շնորհակալախառը գրառում ա ստացվել, դուրս եկավ, մի երկու բառ գրեմ, ու լավ կլինի, եթե այս գրառմանդ շնորհակալություն հայտնած բոլոր անդամներն անդրադառնան պատասխանիս:
> Ընտրությունների կեղծման հետ կապված. քրեական հացանք գործած մարդու հանդեպ կատարված քրեկան հանցագործությունը պատժելի է: Բան կա՞ ավելացնելու. կոնկրետ ինչ որ բան ունե՞ք ասելու սրա հետ կապված: Եթե մի մարդ ինչ որ մեկին դանակահարել ա, դրանից հետո իրան են դանակահարել, ուրեմն իրան դանակահարողները հանցագործ են, անկախ ամեն ինչից: Դե որ տենց օրենքից հասկացող ու խոսացող եք, որ հասկանում ու արտահայտվում եք, թե ընտրություն կեղծելը հանցագործություն ա, ասեք տեսնեմ, էդ ո՞ր օրենսգրքում, որ հոդվածում ա նշված, որ հանցագործի դեմ կատարված հանցագործությունը պատժելի չի, որ նախկինում հանցանք կատարած անձը իրավունք չունի իր շահերը պաշտպանելու: Իսկ էն ազնվություն, արդարություն, էդ որ ամեն մի հատկանիշի համար մի կետ ես սարքել, դրանց նման տասնյակներով մարդկային հատկանիշներ կարամ գրեմ, ու մի քանի տասնյակ կետ սարքեմ, ու թե կան մարդիկ, որ դրանց համար ինձնից պետքա շնորհակալ լինեն ու գրառմանս տակ ստորագրեն, բավականին երկար կծիծաղեմ այդ քայլի վրա: Նախկինում եղածներին անդրադառնալն անիմաստ եմ համարում, արդեն մոտս զզվանք ա առաջանում 90-ականների դարդով տառապողների նկատմամբ. Լևոնը չեկով հաց ծախեց, Վանոն էս արեց, Լևոնը ռոբին մեր վզին փաթաթեց և այլն: Չեք հոգնե՞լ էս հնացած թեմաներից: «Կարող եմ շարքը շարունակել»: Լավ ես ասել գիտե՞ս: Էդ շարքը կարող է շարունակել նաև քաղաքականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող մարդ, ով փոքր ինչ կապ ունի հայոց լեզվի հոմանիշների բառարանի հետ, կամ գոնե մոտիկից տեսել ա էդ բառարանը. ազնվություն, արդարություն, անկեղծություն......


Ես շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնել Network.am-ի գրառմանը, ու անդրադառնալով պատասխանիդ չզղջացի, որ հայտնել եմ:

Գրառումդ կարդացի: Կարծես թե ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է, ու տրամաբանված, բայց մի հարց է առաջանում. իսկ ո՞վ է ասում, որ այդպես չի` ինչպես դու ես գրել: Սկսեմ նրանից, որ Նեթուորք.ամ-ը գրել է ոչ թե ինչ-որ մի սահմանադրական իրավունքի մասին, այլ *բարոյական* իրավունքի մասին, իսկ բարոյական իրավունքները, ինչպես գիտենք, ոչ մի գրքում չեն գրում (բացի հոգեւոր գրքերից):

Դու ասում ես, որ կեղծարարի դեմ կատարված կեղծիքը պատժելի է: Այո, իսկ ո՞վ է ասում, թե պատժելի չէ: Բայց պատժելի է թե’ առաջին կեղծարարինը, թե’ երկրորդինը: Իսկ հիմա ժողովուրդը, հետեւելով ՀԱԿ-ին, ուզում են ազատվել մի կեղծարարից` իշխանության բերելով մյուս կեղծարարին, ուզում են ազատվել մի բռնապետից, իշխանության բերելով մյուս բռնապետին եւ այլն` էլ չթվարկեմ:


Էսքան գրեցի, նոր նկատեցի, որ Network.am-ը արդեն պատասխանել էր, բայց ափսոսում եմ գրածս խմբագրեմ...  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

Lion (02.03.2009), Արիացի (03.03.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Էն պահից սկսած, երբ 6-րդ բաժնի աշխատակիցները աչքիս առաջ 25 տարեկան տղուն գնդակահարեցին տարան 1992 կամ 93 թ.: Իսկ ամոթխած էնքան եմ մնալու, քանի մեր ազգի փրկիչները էդ թվերի պրեզիդենտներն ու նախարարներն են:


Լավ, Էլմո ջան, հասկացա` ապօրինություններ ես տեսել, բռնություններ ես տեսել, բոլորն էլ տեսել են, բայց դու մի՞թե հավատում ես, որ կարողա լինի նենց մեկը, ով հասնի նախագահի աթոռին ու հրեշտակի թևերը մեջքին լինի: Կարծում եմ` չես հավատում, այսինքն մշտնջենական փակուղի ա, վերջ, աչքներս փակենք ամեն ինչի առաջ, բոլորը քրական հանցագործներ են, ոչ մեկին կողքը կանգնել չի կարելի, ավելի լավ ա պատերի տակով քայլելով ապրենք, գոյատևենք:

----------


## Chuk

*Հանրահավաք և երթ մարտի 1-ին
Արդյունքների ամփոփում ըստ ինձ
Փուլ 1. սույն թեման*

Տեղի ունեցավ մարտի 1-ի հուժկու հանրահավաքը, որին հաջորդեց հուժկու երթը: Այժմ ժամանակն է ամփոփելու ու տեսնելու, թե ինչ է կատարվում: Արդյունքների ամփոփումը երևի թե աստիճանաբար կանեմ ու ուզում եմ սկսել սույն թեմայից:

Այսպիսով, տվյալ պահին կատարում եմ ընդամենը փաստերի շարադրում, վերլուծությունները թողնելով հաջորդ պահին:

Սույն թեման բացվել է փետրվարի 9-ին՝ սրանից 21 օր առաջ: Այդ ընթացքում ակումբում ակումբցիները կատարել են 12368 գրառում: Կլորացնենք թիվը, համարենք որ կատարվել է *13000* գրառում: Խոսքը ակումբի բոլոր բաժինների բոլոր թեմաներում արված գրառումների մասին է: Նույն ժամանակամիջոցում սույն թեմայում կատարվել է 1412 գրառում (չհաշված 100-ի հասնող ջնջված գրառումները), նորից կլորացնենք ու համարենք, որ կատարվել է *1400* գրառում: Այսպիսով այս ժամանակամիջոցում ակումբում կատարված գրառումների *10%*-ից ավելին բաժին է հասել սույն թեմային: Նկատենք, որ իրոք մեծ թիվ է, եթե հաշվի առավել ևս եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ այս ընթացքում բացվել են տասնյակ նոր թեմաներ, գրառումներ են կատրվել հարյուրավոր թեմաներում:

Անցնենք առաջ: 
Այս քսան օրերի ընթացքում թեմայում գրառում է արել *57* մասնակից, այդ թվում.
- մարդիկ, ովքեր երբևէ «քաղաքականություն» բաժնում գրառում չեն անում կամ խուսափում են դրանից
- մարդիկ, ովքեր ակումբում գրանցվել են հատուկ այս թեմայում գրառում անելու համար
- մարդիկ, ովքեր վաղուց ակումբում գրառում չէին անում կամ էլ ակումբ «չէին մտնում»
և այլն:

Թեմայից հարցում է ավելացվել փետրվարի 21-ին՝ 8 օր ժամկետով: Այդ ընթացքում քվեարկությանը մասնակցել են ըստ պաշտոնական վիճակագրության *99* մասնակից, ես հակված եմ թիվը համարել *70-75* արանքում, այն մնացած 25-30 քվեները համարելով ակումբցիների ակտիվության իրական պատկերը չցուցադրող պարամետր:

Ինչևէ, այսքանն ընդամենը տվյալների հրապարակում էր: Այժմ մեկնաբանեմ այդ տվյալները: Ես չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ մեկը հիմա ջայլամային քաղաքականություն կբանեցնի ու կհակաճառի ինձ՝ չնկատելով, որ սա աննախադեպ ակտիվություն է, չափազանց մեծ ակտիվություն է, հարցի նկատմամբ չափազանց բարձր հետաքրքրության արդյունք է: Այս տվյալները գալու են ակումբի մակարդակով ցույց տալու, ու Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը այսօր երկրում իրավիճակ թելադրող ուժն է, որ այս կառույցն է ներքաղաքական կյանքում պատկեր ստեղծողը, որ այն մեր քաղաքական կյանքում լրջագույն գործոն է: Սա գալիս է ցույց տալու, որ հանրահավաքը ժամանակավրեպ չէր, որ կար դրա անհրաժեշտությունն ու կարիքը, ու որ այն ըստ էության վերջին շրջանի ներքաղաքական կյանքի կարևորագույն իրադարձությունն էր: Այո՛, աննախադեպ հետաքրքրությունն ու ուշադրության կենտրոնում լինելը ցույց է տալիս միայն ու միայն դա, ուրիշ ոչինչ:

Բայց սա միակ բանը չի, որ ուզում եմ ասել թեմայի արդյունքները ամփոփելիս: Այժմ ես իմ ուշադրությունն եմ ուզում սևեռել քվեարկության արդյունքների վրա, որին, խոստովանեմ, հետևում էի մեծ ուշադրությամբ ու զարմանքով:

Այսպիսով, քվեարկությունն ավարտված է, պաշտոնական վիճակագրությամբ «Այո» է քվեարկել *46* մասնակից, «Ոչ» է քվեարկել *47* մասնակից, և «Չգիտեմ» է քվեարկել *6* մասնակից (ի դեպ, այդ չգիտեմներից առնվազն երկուսը հանրահավաքին ներկա եղել են, կանգնած էին իմ կողքին):

Քվեարկության արդյունքներին, ինչպես ասացի, հետևում էի համակ ուշադրությամբ ու զարմանք ու ապշանք հարուցող պահերը սակավ չէին: Այսպես, ես օրինակ ապշել էի, երբ շարժման մոլի հակառակորդը քվեարկել էր «Այո», կամ երբ շարժման համախոհը քվեարկել էր «Ոչ»: Կոնկրետ անուններ, բնականաբար, չեմ տալու, դրա իրավունքը չունեմ: Բայց սրանք չէին կարևոր պահերը: Ինձ ամենից շատ հետաքրքրում ու զարմացնում էր «Ոչ» քվեարկողների ցանկն ու այդ քվեների դինամիկան: Հիմա ուզում եմ դիմել «Ոչ» քվեարկող տարբեր մարդկանց.
*
Դու՛*, որ «Քաղաքականություն» բաժնում երբեք ակտիվ չես եղել, բայց քո պարտքն ես համարել գալ ու քվեարկել,
*Դու՛*, որ վաղուց ակումբից հեռացել ես, այստեղ գրառումներ չես անում և իբր չես էլ մտնում ակումբ, բայց մտել ու քվեարկել ես,
*Դու՛*, որ ակումբում գրանցվել ես հատուկ այս թեմայում մեկ կամ երկու գրառում անել կամ չանելու, բայց անպայման քվեարկելու համար,
*Դու՛*, որ եղել ես, կաս ու կմնաս իշխանության պատվեր կատարող,
*Դու՛*, որ եկել ու այս թեմայում քվեարկել ես զուտ ընկերոջդ կամ բարեկամիդ խնդրանքով,
*Դու՛*, որ չես զլացել մեկից ավելի մականունով մտնել ու քվեարկել...

*Դու՛*, հա, հենց դու, մի՞թե կարծում ես, որ քո այս արհեստածին ակտիվության երկրի ներքաղաքական կյանքում պատկեր ստեղծող ես, մի՞թե կարծում ես, որ այդ քվեիցդ կախված է երկրի այս կամ այն իրադրության զարգացումը: Հիասաթափեցնեմ քեզ: Այս թվացյալ ակտիվությունը պատկեր է ընդամենը, փուչիկ, պայթող փուչիկ: Իրականում այո՛, քեզնից ինչ-որ բան իրոք կախված է, սակայն ոչ թե այս թվացյալ ակտիվությունիցդ, այլ ճիշտ հակառակը, իրական պասիվությունիցդ, իրական անգործությունիցդ, իրական անտարբերությունիցդ, իրական հանդուրժողականությունիցդ: Միայն այդ անգործությունդ է, որ երկրում ինչ-որ եղանակ է ստեղծում ու ցավոք, վատ եղանակ:

Դու հիմա ինձ կուզես առարկել, բայց կներես, չես կարող: Դու կարող ես ասել, որ ակտիվ ես ու ես կասեմ. «ցույց տուր ակտիվությունդ» ու դու ցույց տալու բան չունես, քանի որ հենց թեկուզ անցյալ տարվա փետրվարի 19-ից հետո ոչ մի բան, բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան չես արել երկրում պատկերդ փոխելու համար, համատարած կեղծիքների դեմ պայքարելու համար, բռնությունների դեմ պայքարելու համար, հանդուրժել ու հանդուրժում ես բոլոր այդ քրեկան հանցագործությունները, երկրումդ սահմանադրության բոլոր բռի ոտնահարումները: Ու սրանից հետո դու կարո՞ղ ես ինձ ասել, որ պասիվ չես, այլ ակտիվ, որ անգործություն չէ արածդ կամ հանդուրժողականության դրսևորում: Դու շատ-շատ ինձ կարող ես հակաճառել ու ասել, որ իրականում անտարբեր չես, որ մտահոգ ես իրականում, որ քեզ էլ է հուզում երկրում կատարվածը, իսկ ես կասե՞մ. «է օգուտն ի՞նչ, որ մտքիդ մեջ մտահոգ ես»: Որտև քո մտքի մտահոգությունն արտաքին աշխարհում իր արտահայտչաձևով եղել ու մնում է լոկ անտարբերության դրսևորում ու ուշադիր, ես չեմ ասում անտարբեր ես, ես ասում եմ քո գործողությունները անտարբերության դրսևորման ճշգրիտ պատկեր են: Դուրս գայիր, պայքարեիր: Պայքարեիր հենց իմ դեմ, Լևոնի դեմ, պայքարեիր այն չարչրկված թեմայի՝ երրորդ ուժի համար:  Բայց տանն անգործ չնստեիր ու ինչ-որ ֆորումում «Ոչ»-ի կոճակը սեղմելով ու ծամծմված խոսքերը հազարեորդ անգամ գրելով կարծեիր, թե ինչ-որ բան արեցիր: Դա գործ անել չէ, դա անգործություն չէ: Դա ակտիվություն չէ, այլ միայն ակտիվության իմիտացիա:

Արդյո՞ք այս հարցման արդյունքները արտացոլում են հասարակության պատկերը: Իհարկե ոչ: Արտացոլելու դեպքում, եթե հանրահավաքին մասնակցեր ՀՀ բնակչության մոտ 50%-ը, ապա հանրահավաքին մասնակցելու էր մեկ միլիոնից ավելի մարդ, ինչն իհարկե չի եղել: Էնպես որ ուշադրություն դարձնել այս թվերին ու կարծել, թե դա է իրական պատկեր ստեղծում, պարզապես միամտություն է ու անգամ ծիծաղս է գալիս շարժման հակառակորդների այս մոլեռանդ քվեարկության,  ակտիվության ցուցադրման անհագ, բայց անիմաստ ջանքերի վրա: Ծիծաղելի է: Օգուտն ի՞նչ ձեր քվեարկությունից, եթե դուք տանը նստած եք ու նստած եք մնալու, անկախ նրանից հանրահավաքը կլինի՞, թե՞ ոչ: Այս ընդդիմությունը կգոյատևի՞, թե՞ ոչ: Իշխանությունը ժողովրդին կկոտորի՞, թե՞ ոչ: Դուք շատ-շատ էստեղ խոսեք, թե ինչքան փիսն են Լևոնն ու Սերժը, որ երկու քարի արանքն եք, որ երրորդ ուժ է պետք, բայց ինչպես հեռուստատեսության եթերից ու մամուլի էջերից այդ երրորդ ուժի մասին ճամարտակող քաղաքական «գործիչները», էնպես էլ դուք ոչ մի ռեալ բան չեք արել, չեք անում ու չեք էլ անի այդ չարչրկված երրորդ ուժի ստեղծման համար, որտև այս պահին արդեն իմ համար պարզ է, որ ձեր բնորոշիչը չեզոքությունն ու պասիվությունն է, իսկ ակտիվությունը կարող է լինել միայն ինչ-որ ֆորումում, սրճարանում, բակի տաղավարում կամ նման այլ տեղեր, այսինքն էնպիսի տեղեր, որտեղ կարելի է խելացի դեմքով խոսել, իսկ այդ խոսքերին գործողություն չի հաջորդելու, չի նախատեսվում:

Փոխարենն այս թեմայում ձեր ակտիվությունը գալիս է մեկ այլ բան ցույց տալու ու ես չեմ հապաղի դրա մասին խոսել: Հենց այս թեմայում էլ խոսվել է ակումբի ղեկավարության աչառության մասին, որ իբր մենք ճնշում ենք «հակալևոնականներին», որ նրանց ազատ խոսելու իրավունքը ոտնահարում ենք, նրանց ձայնը կտրում ենք և այլն: Այո՛, ես, այս կայքի իրավաբանական տերը, շարժման համախոհ եմ: Բայց եթե ձեր ասածն է, ապա ինչպե՞ս ստացվեց, որ թեմայի բազում էջերում մնացին ձեր բազում հայհոյախառը ու մերկապարանոց գրառումները, ձեր կծու ու էմոցիոնալ խոսքերը, ձեր զազրելի զրպարտությունները: Ինչպե՞ս եղավ, որ ես սահմանափակվեցի քվեարկության արդյունքներին քմծիծաղով հետևելով, այլ ոչ դրանք փոխելով ու հարմարացնելով «իմ ցանկություններին», այն էլ այն դեպքում, երբ ունեի դրա իրավական հիմքերը (ենթադրենք երկու մականվամբ քվեարկությունից միայն մեկի թողնելը): Ինչպե՞ս եղավ: Իսկ եղավ շատ պարզ կերպ: Պարզ է, ակումբում չի կարող լինել բացարձակ դեմոկրատիա, որովհետև դեմոկրատիայի դրսևորումներից մեկը ղեկավարի ընտրությունն է, իսկ ղեկավարն այստեղ ուզած-չուզած ես եմ ու դա փոխել դուք չեք կարող, ու պարզ է, որ ես ամեն ինչ անում եմ, որ ակումբի գործունեությունը լինի իմ երազած, պատկերացրած ձևով: Իսկ իմ պատկերացրածը նաև խոսքի ազատությունն  է, եթե այն շատ չի անցել վիրավորանքների, զրպարտությունների, այլ արատավոր երևույթների շեմը: Հետևաբար ակնհայտ է, որ քվեարկության արդյունքները պետք է մնար այնպես, ինչպես որ քվեարկել էիք, որ ձեր գրառումները պետք է մնային իրենց տեղերում: Այդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս եղավ, որ շատերը խոսում են մեր աչառության մասին: 

Շատ պարզ: Դա հասկանալու համար պետք է հասկանալ երևույթները խորությամբ: Այսօրվա վիճակով Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն կուռ կառույց է, շարժման համախոհները իրար կապված են *գաղափարապես*, կուռ: Նրանք ամեն տեղ գործում են համակարգված ու կազմակերպված, իրար հարգելով, իրար լրացնելով, մեկ բռունցք դարձած: Նրանք սովորել են լինել միասին, միավորված: Ի տարբերություն շարժման հակառակորդների, որոնք, իմ գնահատմամբ, չունենալով հստակ գաղափար, որի շուրջ կարող են միանալ ու միավորվել, կազմեզ կուռ կառույց, գործում են առանձին, միանձնյա: Ու դա է պատճառը, որ շարժման հակառակորդի ցանկացած չհիմնավորված խոսք նաև այս ֆորումում գտնում է միավորված, իրար փոխլրացնող, շատերի կողմից տրվող կուռ, փաստարկված պատասխան: Այնքան կուռ, որ շարժման այդ հակառակորդը թեև միակը չի իր տեսակի մեջ, բայց մնում է մենակ ու իր թուլությունը, իր խեղճությունը (այդ համատեքստում) չցուցադրելու համար ստիպված է լինում դիմել շատ վատ մեթոդի՝ մեղադրել իր անպատրաստության ու պարտության մեջ ուրիշին, տվյալ դեպքում «ուժ ունեցողին»՝ ակումբի ղեկավարությանը: Մինչդեռ ամեն ինչ առավել քան պարզ է. շարժման համախոհն ինչպես օրինակ հանրահավաքի կամ պիկետի ժամանակ է մեջք մեջքի կանգնած ու միակամ կարողանում գտնել ու մեկուսացնել սադրիչին, լռեցնել սխալ խոսող դիմացինին, այնպես էլ այստեղ: Սա ևս մեկ ապացույց է շարժման հզորության, ակամա կուռ կազմակերպվածության:

*Ինչևէ, դեռ երկար կարելի է գրել, սակայն այսքանով ամփոփեմ թեմայի արդյունքները. նրանում առկա ակտիվությունը գալիս է ցույց տալու շարժման քաղաքական լրջագույն գործոն լինելը, իսկ շարժման համախոհների այս թեմայում համախմբված հանդես գալը ևս մեկ անգամ փաստում է շարժման կռություն ու միակամությունը:*

_Մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքի ու երթի արդյունքների ամփոփման հաջորդ փուլերը հաջորդիվ:_

----------

Kuk (02.03.2009), Mephistopheles (02.03.2009), Nadine (02.03.2009), Nareco (02.03.2009), Ծով (02.03.2009), Հայկօ (02.03.2009), Մարկիզ (02.03.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Չեմ ճանաչում տենց մարդ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե շուրջբոլորը անընդունելի մարդիկ են , ուրեմն պետք ա դրանց մեջից ընտրություն կատարել: Իմ համար շատ հանցագործ ու քիչ հանցագործ չկա, մանավանդ, որ խոսքը գնում ա համարյա նույն տիպի հանցագործությունների մասին:
> -ընտրակեղծիքներ, ժողովրդի վրա տանկ քշել, սովի մատնել, թալանել երկիրը և այլն...
> Դա իմ տեսակետն է: Դա իմ ընտրությունն է, ու ես դրանով մեղք չեմ գործում: Իմ ազատ ընտրության իրավունքից ես տենց եմ օգտվում:
> 
> Կուկ ջան մի հատ էլ անձնական խնդրանք: Ձեր տեսակետից բացի կա նաև այլ տեսակետ: Ես հարգում եմ ձեր տեսակետը ու լսում եմ ու փորձում եմ հասկանալ, ինչն էլ չեմ ընդունում, հակափաստարկ եմ բերում, չկա, չեմ բերում: Բայց նույնը հակառակ կողմից չեմ տեսնում: Խոսքը անձամբ իմ մասին չի, խոսքը մի քանի տասնյակ մարդկանց մասին ա , որոնց մեծ մասը էս բաժնում էլ գրառում չի անում:


Գրռմանդ առաջին մասին նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ պատասխանել եմ, ինչ վերաբերում նրան, որ մարդիկ գրառում չեն անում, դա իրենց խնդիրն ա, Էլմո ջան, ես ոչինչ անել չեմ կարող, ոչ էլ ցանկություն ունեմ ինչ որ քայլեր ձեռնարկելու: Ես եթե ասելիք եմ ունենում, չեմ նայում ինձ հետ համամիտ կլնիեն այդ թեմայի ակտիվ ակումբցիները, թե ոչ, ես ներկայացնում եմ իմ տեսակետը, ու մեկնաբանում եմ, այսպես ասած` ես իմը ասում եմ: Թող գրեն, եղբայր, ո՞վ ա իրանց խանգարում:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնել Network.am-ի գրառմանը, ու անդրադառնալով պատասխանիդ չզղջացի, որ հայտնել եմ:
> 
> Գրառումդ կարդացի: Կարծես թե ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է, ու տրամաբանված, բայց մի հարց է առաջանում. իսկ ո՞վ է ասում, որ այդպես չի` ինչպես դու ես գրել: Սկսեմ նրանից, որ Նեթուորք.ամ-ը գրել է ոչ թե ինչ-որ մի սահմանադրական իրավունքի մասին, այլ *բարոյական* իրավունքի մասին, իսկ բարոյական իրավունքները, ինչպես գիտենք, ոչ մի գրքում չեն գրում (բացի հոգեւոր գրքերից):
> 
> Դու ասում ես, որ կեղծարարի դեմ կատարված կեղծիքը պատժելի է: Այո, իսկ ո՞վ է ասում, թե պատժելի չէ: Բայց պատժելի է թե’ առաջին կեղծարարինը, թե’ երկրորդինը: Իսկ հիմա ժողովուրդը, հետեւելով ՀԱԿ-ին, ուզում են ազատվել մի կեղծարարից` իշխանության բերելով մյուս կեղծարարին, ուզում են ազատվել մի բռնապետից, իշխանության բերելով մյուս բռնապետին եւ այլն` էլ չթվարկեմ:
> 
> 
> Էսքան գրեցի, նոր նկատեցի, որ Network.am-ը արդեն պատասխանել էր, բայց ափսոսում եմ գրածս խմբագրեմ...


Ռամշ, ճիշտ ես արել, որ ափսոսել ես ջնջել, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ջնջել նման հանճարեղ մտքերը: 
Միայն մի բան ասեմ, ու գրառումդ այլևս անիմաստ կդառնա. կողծիք կատարվել է ոչ թե Լևոնի նկատմամբ, այլ ժողովրդի նկատմամբ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, ճիշտ ես արել, որ ափսոսել ես ջնջել, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ջնջել նման հանճարեղ մտքերը: 
> Միայն մի բան ասեմ, ու գրառումդ այլևս անիմաստ կդառնա. կողծիք կատարվել է ոչ թե Լևոնի նկատմամբ, այլ ժողովրդի նկատմամբ:


Կուկ, նորից գրածդ ճիշտ է, բայց կապ չունի իմ գրածի հետ։ Ես չեմ ասում, թե Լեւոնի նկատմամբ է եղել կեղծիքը, ես ասում եմ, որ ԼԵՒՈՆն էլ է ժամանակին կեղծել ընտրությունը, տանկեր բերել ժողովրդի վրա...։ Տարբերությունն ակնհայտ է։ Հիմա ի՞նչ տարբերություն, թե որ կեղծարարն է կամ որ բռնապետն է գալիս իշխանության։  :Shok:

----------


## Երվանդ

Եվ վաղն ամեն ինչ կսկվի նորից :LOL: , գրում գրում ես տարբերությունը որն ա, հետո մի քանի օր անցնում ա, ու նոր մարդ նույն հարցերը տալիս ա, ու տենց անվերջ :Sad:

----------

Chuk (02.03.2009), Kuk (02.03.2009), Mephistopheles (02.03.2009), Աբելյան (03.03.2009), Հայկօ (02.03.2009), Ձայնալար (02.03.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, նորից գրածդ ճիշտ է, բայց կապ չունի իմ գրածի հետ։ Ես չեմ ասում, թե Լեւոնի նկատմամբ է եղել կեղծիքը, ես ասում եմ, որ ԼԵՒՈՆն էլ է ժամանակին կեղծել ընտրությունը, տանկեր բերել ժողովրդի վրա...։ Տարբերությունն ակնհայտ է։ Հիմա ի՞նչ տարբերություն, թե որ կեղծարարն է կամ որ բռնապետն է գալիս իշխանության։


Էն ժամանակ եղել ա, դրա համար ժողովուրդն արել ա էն, ինչ կարողացել ա, Լևոնն էլ տեսել ա, հրաժարական ա տվել: ՀԻմա էլի արվում ա էդ կեղծիքը ժողովրդի դեմ, ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում, բան չանենք, ասենք Լևոնի դեմ ա՞: Լևոնի դեմ չի, իմ ու քո դեմ ա:



> Ռամշ, ճիշտ ես արել, որ ափսոսել ես ջնջել, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ջնջել նման հանճարեղ մտքերը: 
> Միայն մի բան ասեմ, ու գրառումդ այլևս անիմաստ կդառնա. կ*եղծիք կատարվել է ոչ թե Լևոնի նկատմամբ, այլ ժողովրդի նկատմամբ*:

----------


## Chuk

*Հանրահավաք և երթ մարտի 1-ին
Արդյունքների ամփոփում ըստ ինձ
Փուլ 2. հանրահավաքն ու ժողովուրդը*

Այս փուլում ուզում եմ վերլուծել թե երեկ ինչ եղավ, առանց անրադառնալու Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթին, ՀԱԿ դիրքորոշմանը, ընտրած ռազմավարությանը: Դա հաջորդ անգամ:

Ինչևէ, երեկ տեղի ունեցավ 2009 թվականի առաջին հուժկու հանրահավաքն ու առաջին հուժկու երթը, բայց իհարկե ոչ վերջինը: Սա միայն սկիզբն էր, մեկնարկային, թեև, պիտի խոստովանենք, որ շատերս այլ շարունակության էինք սպասում, բայց դրա մասին հաջորդ անգամ: Հիմա վերադառնամ երեկվա օրվան:

Իմանալով անհամբեր ու անհանգիստ բնավորությունս, որոշեցի շատ ուշ քնել, որպեսզի մինչև ժամը 13-14-ը քնած մնամ, ուշ արթնանամ, ու անհանգիստ վիճակս քիչ լինի: Պառկեցի քնելու ժամը 7-ի թե 8-ի կողմերը: Միանշանակ սխալ որոշում, որովետև գործնականում ինձ քնել չհաջողվեց, հանրահավաքին գնացի գլխացավով: Գլխացավիս պատճառը 5-10 րոպեն մեկ ստացվող հեռախոսազանգերն էին, որոնք անընդհատ խանգարում էին քունս: Բոլորի մասին չեմ ուզում գրել, սակայն ուզում եմ առանձնացնել այդ հեռախոսազանգերի հիմնական տիպերը.

Հեռախոսազանգեր այս կամ այն պատճառով շարժմանը չհարող, բայց իշխանության հանցագործ բնույթը ճանաչող ու իմացող բարեկամներիցս. «Արտակ, զգույշ կլինենք, սրանք ամեն ինչի պատրաստ են»:
Հեռախոսազանգեր շարժման համախոհ այս կամ այն բարեկամիցս. «Արտակ, որտե՞ղ հանդիպենք միասին գնանք հանրահավաքի»:
Հեռախոսազանգեր տարբեր ծանոթներից, բարեկամներից, ընկերներից. «Արտ, էսինչ զորամասերում տռեվոգա ա, բոլոր սպաները զորամասերում են», «Արտ, էսինչ մարզից Երևան եկող ճանապարհը փակ ա», «Արտ, էսինչ մարզից եկող տրանսպորտային միջոցները չեն աշխատում», «Արտ, էսինչ բենզալցակայանը չի աշխատում», «Արտ էսինչ տեղում ոստիկաններ են կուտակված», «Արտ, էսինչ ճանապարհով նոր մի քանի ավտոբուս սեռի կամուֆլյաժ ֆորմաներով զինվորներ բերեցին» և այլն:
Հեռախոսազանգեր տարբեր մարդկանցից. «Արտակ, էսօր ի՞նչ ա լինելու», «Արտ, ես չեմ կարող գալ, ինձ ընթացքում տեղյակ պահի, էլի, թե ինչ ա լինում», «Արտ, ձեզ հաջողություն» և այլն:

Ինչևէ, ես ի վերջո հրաժարվեցի քնելու սխալ որոշումից ու վեր կացա: Սակայն այս մասին դրա համար չգրեցի: Թեև այդ պահին իմ մոտ տպավորություն էր, որ ես իրադարձությունների ամենակենտրոնում էի՝ հեռախոսազանգերի այդ առատության պատճառով, դա իրականում այդպես չէր: Իրականում նման էպիկենտրոնները երեկ շատերն էին: Համոզված եմ, որ վիճակագրության առկայության դեպքում կպարզվի, որ երեկվա հեռախոսազանգերի քանակը ու ժամկետը եղել է այս տարվա մեջ ռեկորդային քանակի՝ մոտենալով նոր տարվա օրերի զանգերին: Սա ի՞նչ է նշանակում: Մի պարզ բան. երեկվա հանրահավաքը անգամ դեռ մինչև կայանալը եղել է երկրի վերջին շրջանի ամենակարևորը իրադարձությունը: Այն ներքաղաքական կյանքի ամենակարևոր իրադարձությունն էր ու գալիս է ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցելու, որ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն է երկրում իրավիճակ թելադրողն ու եղանակ ստեղծողը ու որ ամեն ինչը պտտվում է միայն ու միայն այդ կառույցի ու համաժողովրդական շարժման շուրջը:

Ինչևէ, գնացի հանրահավաքի: Ընկերներիս հետ, որոնցից շատերն ակումբցիներն են, պայմանավորվել էի «Ցիտադելի» մոտ: Բնավորությանս անհաբերության պատճառով հասա պայմանավորված ժամից շուտ ու բնականաբար ոչ մեկը չկար: Որոշեցի նայել, թե ինչ է կատարվում ու ուղևորվեցի Մատենդարան: Կորյուն փողոցի երկու մայթերին՝ Տերյան փողոցից մինչև Պոնչիկանոց, ծայրեիծայր (չնչին բացառություններով) կանգնած էին ոստիկանական մեքենաները, Մատենադարան տանող ճանապարհը ոստիկանությունը փակել էր: Թեև հանրահավաքին դեռ շատ կար, բայց մարթերին արդեն իսկ բազում շարժման մասնակիցներ էին հավաքված: Քիչ այս այս մարդիկ առաջին գծում լինելով ճեղքելու էին ոստիկանական կուռ շարքերն ու բարձրանալու էին Մատենադարան: Ուրախացրեց համախոհներիս դեմքերի վճռական ու հանգիստ արտահայտությունները: Վերադարձա պայմանավորված վայր: Այնուհետև բոլորս մոտեցանք Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակի շենքին, որտեղ հավաքվել էր շարժման երիտասարդական ակտիվը՝ դրոշներով ու պաստառներով, որտեղից հետո միասին պետք է շարժվեին Մատենադարան: Բոլորն էլ վճռական էին ու  հանգիստ, լավ էր: Լուր ստացանք, որ Մատենադարանի մոտ արդեն ճեղքվել է ոստիկանական արգելքը, մարդիկ բարձրացել են Մատենադարան: Որոշ ժամանակ անց որոշեցինք մենք էլ այնտեղ գնալ՝ երիտասարդ ակտիվից շուտ: Հասնելով Պոնչիկանոցի մոտ պարզեցինք, որ եթե հնարավոր էլ է, ապա շատ դժվար է բարձրանալը, այնքան շատ ու այնքան խիտ էր ժողովուրդը: Որոշեցինք վերև բարձրանալ այլընտրանքային ճանապարհով ու սկսեցինք իջնել ներքև՝ Օպերայի ուղղությամբ: Պարզվեց, որ սա էլ է բարդ, որովհետև առնվազն մինչև կինո Նաիրի մայթերին կանգնած ժողովուրդը այնքան շատ ու այնքան խիտ էր, որ դժվարությամբ էինք առաջանում: Մինչդեռ հանրահավաքը դեռ չէր սկսվել, մարդկանց հոսքը շարունակվում էր, բազում մարդկանց խմբեր դեռևս Կորյուն փողոցի վրա էին: Ի վերջո այլընտրանքային ճանապարհին հասանք ու գնացինք Մատենադարան: 

Մատենադարանի առջևի հրապարակում ասեղ գցելու տեղ չկար: Իսկ հանրահավաքը դեռ չէր սկսվել: Դեպի Անտառային բարձրացող ճանապարհի այն հատվածում, որտեղ նախկինում մարդ չէր լինում այժմ կանգնելու տեղ չկար: Մի կերպ գտանք մեր կանգնելու տեղը: Որոշ ժամանակ անց հանրահավաքը մեկնարկվեց: Մարդկանց քանակը, իսկապես, աննախադեպ էր: Չկար որևէ փոքրիկ արանք, որտեղ մարդ կանգնած չլիներ: Ու դա այն դեպքում, երբ.
- Շատ վաղուց սկսվել է ռեպրեսիան, իշխանության ներկայացուցիչները շատ դեպքերում դիմել են մարդկանց անհատական վախացնելու մեթոդին, այդ թվում ակտիվիստների տներ ոստիկանության ներկայուցիչների այցելություն, աշխատանքից հեռացնելու սպառնալիք, ձերբակալելու սպառնալիք և այլն,
- Ըստ որոշ լուրերի այդ օրը բազում զորամասերում սպայակազմը կանչվել է ծառայության, մի կարծիքով երկրում վախի մթնոլորտ ստեղծելու ու սպաներին հանրահավաքից հեռու պահելու համար,
- Ողջ մայրաքաղաքը լցված էր ոստիկաններով, ջրցան մեքենաներով, ոստիկանական մեքենաներով, որն ուներ մարդկանց վախեցնելու, նրանց վրա հոգեբանական ճնշում գործադրելու նպատակ,
- Սահմանափակված էր մարզերից մայրաքաղաք եկող միջոցները, որոշ տեղերում ճանապարհները փակ էին, շատ տեղերում արգելված էին Երևան եկող տրանսպորտային միջոցները,
- Մարդկանց վախեցնելու ու հոգեբանական ճնշում գործադրելու համար վաղուց տարածվել էին բազում սադրիչ խոսակցություններ, այդ թվում այն մասին, որ իշխանությունը սադրիչներ է ուղարկելու հանրահավաքին ծեծուջարդ սկսելու համար, որ նոր ջրցան մեքենաներ են բերել, որոնք այդ օրը փորձարկվելու է հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների վրա, որ աննախադեպ քանակի օպերատորներ են լինելու, որոնք հետագա հետապնդումների համար նկարելու են հանրահավաքի բոլոր մասնակիցների և այլն,
- Նախորդ օրերին ընդդիմադիր ակտիվիստների նկատմամբ կիրառվել էր ակնհայտ բռնություն՝ վախի մթնոլորտ առաջացնելու ու համոզմունք ստեղծելու, որ իշխանությունը պատրաստ է ուժ կիրառել,
- և այլն:

Ահա այսպիսի պայմաններում հավաքվում է աննախադեպ քանակի ժողովուրդ, ովքեր միակամ են, ովքեր պատրաստ են պայքարելու, ովքեր վճռական են ու հպարտ ու հաղթահարել են իրենց վախը: Սա քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձևավորման ճիշտ ճանապարհի ցուցանիշ է: Սա նշանակում, որ այդ քաղաքացիական հասարակությունն իր սկզբնական տեսքով արդեն ձևավորված է ու հաստատակամ է այդ ճանապարհը շարունակելու: Սա նշանակում է, որ չափազանց շատ են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր այլևս պատրաստ չեն համակերպվել բեզպրեդելին: Սա հրաշալի է: Ինձ շատ էր ուրախացնում այդ մարդկանց դեմքերին դրոշմված հանգստությունն ու վճռականությունը:

Այնուհետև Լևոն Զուրաբյանն առաջարկեց մեկ րոպե լռությամբ հարգել զոհերի հիշատակը: Միանգամից վճռական օդ բարձրացան բոլորի բռունցքները ու ականջիս մեջ լսվում էր միայն ու միայն քամու ձայնը: Կատարյալ լռություն՝ ցավի, հպարտության, վճռականության ձայնը: Ու այդ պահին առավել քան երբեք զգացվեց ժողովրդի համախմբվածությունն ու ուժը:

Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը, բնականաբար, եղավ հանրահավաքի հանգուցային պահը, բայց դրան կանդրադառնամ հետագայում: Այժմ խոսեմ ուրիշ բանի մասին: Շատերը եկել էին հանրահավաքի «վճռական գործողությունների» սպասելիքով ու դրանց լինելու հավատով: Հաջորդ հանրահավաքը նշանակվեց մայիսի 1-ին ու այդ բազումների հույսերը չարդարացան: Սակայն, ի զարմանս ինձ ու ձեզ, մարդիկ չընկճվեցին, չընկրկեցին, այլ հանգիստ ընդունեցին այս լուրը:

Դա ցուցանիշ է, ամենաբարձր ցուցանիշն է, որ կարող է լինի: Դա նշանակում է, որ պայքարի ելած ժողովուրդը վճռական է պայքարի ելնելու ու համբերատար է, որ ինքը ցանկացած ճանապարհով պատրաստ է գնալ, թեկուզ շատ երկարատև: Սա նշանակում է, որ կոնգրեսը այս մարդկանց մոտ վստահություն ներշնչող ուժ է, ուրեմն այն արդեն իսկ կայացած կառույց է: Սա նշանակում է, որ վաղը թե 20 տարի հետո, միևնույն է, մեր վերջնական հաղթանակը եղել է (մենք, իրականում, այս պահին էլ հաղթած ուժ ենք, ով աստիճանաբար հասնում է իր առջև դրված նպատակներին, որից ամենակարևորը, թերևս, քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձևավորումն է): Սիրտս, չնայած օրվա տխուր խորհրդին, լցվեծ հպարտությամբ ու ուրախությամբ:

Այնուհետև երթն էր, հուժկու ու բազմամարդ բայց միակամ, զուսպ երթը: Այս անգամ, ի տարբերություն նախորդների, ուրախ կոչերը սակավ էին. օրվա խորհուրդն էր ուրիշ: Երբ հասնում էինք Մյասնիկյանի արձանին, զարմանքով նկատեցի, որ շատերի ձեռքին չգիտես որտեղից հայտնվել են ծաղիկներ: Ծաղիկներ գտա նաև իմ ձեռքին: Այդ ծաղիկները՝ ի նշան հարգանքի զոհվածների նկատմամբ, դրեցինք արձանի մոտ ու լուռ շարունակեցինք երթը:

Հյուսիսայինում մարդիկ սկսեցին ցրվել, բայց ոչ մեկի դեմքին չկար ընկճվածություն: Այդտեղ էր Հայաստանի Հանրապետության հպարտ ու վճռական քաղաքացին:

*Երկար կարելի է գրել տպավորություններիս մասին, բայց այս մասին ընդհանրացնեմ. չնայած բոլոր ռեպրեսիաներին, հոգեբանական ճնշումներին, արհեստական խոչընդոտներին հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների քանակը, նրանց միակամությունն ու վճռականությունը, ևս մեկ անգամ ցույց է տալիս շարժման կռությունը: Հասարակական ակտիվությունը, հանրահավաքի թեմայի նկատմամբ հետաքրքրությունը, խոսակցության հիմնական նյութ լինելը ևս մեկ անգամ փաստում է, որ այսօրվա դրությամբ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հանրապետությունում եղանակ ստեղծող քաղաքական ուժն է, նրանով է պայմանավորվում ներքաղաքական կյանքը:*

_Մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքի ու երթի արդյունքների ամփոփման հաջորդ փուլերը հաջորդիվ:_

----------

Nadine (02.03.2009), Nareco (02.03.2009), Norton (03.03.2009), Աթեիստ (02.03.2009), Հայկօ (02.03.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Լևոնն էլ տեսել ա, հրաժարական ա տվել:


Ու դու հավատում ես, որ Լեւոնը էն ժամանակ իրա հոժար կամքով ա՞ հրաժարական տվել...  :Shok: 




> ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում, բան չանենք, ասենք Լևոնի դեմ ա՞:


Բան անենք, բայց նենց անենք, որ հետո` արդյունքում նորից նույն բանը անելու կարիքը չլինի։  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ու դու հավատում ես, որ Լեւոնը էն ժամանակ իրա հոժար կամքով ա՞ հրաժարական տվել...


Ապե՛ր, Լևոնը էնքանով էր սրանցից լավը, որ ոչ հոկտեմբերի 27 արեց իրա աթոռի համար, ոչ էլ մարտի 1: Էսքանը չես ժխտի, չէ՞:

----------

Chuk (02.03.2009), Kuk (03.03.2009), Mephistopheles (02.03.2009), Razo (02.03.2009), Աբելյան (02.03.2009), Աթեիստ (02.03.2009), Ծով (02.03.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ապե՛ր, Լևոնը էնքանով էր սրանցից լավը, որ ոչ հոկտեմբերի 27 արեց իրա աթոռի համար, ոչ էլ մարտի 1: Էսքանը չես ժխտի, չէ՞:


Քյասար, էդ նույն Վազգենին Լևոնն էլ կարար խբել տար, բայց չարեց: Տարբերությունը փոքր չի:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Քյասար, էդ նույն Վազգենին Լևոնն էլ կարար խբել տար, բայց չարեց: Տարբերությունը փոքր չի:


Լևոնը հազար անգամ ավելի հիմնավոր պատճառ կունենար խփել տալու համար

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բան անենք, բայց նենց անենք, որ հետո` արդյունքում նորից նույն բանը անելու կարիքը չլինի։


Նույն բանը անելու կարիք դեռ երկար ժամանակ լինելու ա: Պետք ա ժողովուրդը մատը պահի իշխանության զարկերակին, ու հենց որ տենա ժամանակն ա, էդ քո ասած նույն բանը անի: Ու սա անվերջ պրոցես ա, ժողովրդավարությունը պետք ա նվաճել ու ամենօրյա պայքարով պահել: Աշխարհի ամենաժողովրդավարական երկրներում էլ էդ պայքարը առկա է: Ամենօր որ լսում ենք ցույցեր, պիկետներ, գործադուլներ, դասադուլներ, զանգվածային անկարգություններ (որոնց հետևանքով ի դեպ ոչ մի ցուցարարի մազը չի պակասում) դրանք ժողովրդի ամենօրյա պայքարն է սեփական շահերը պաշտպանելու համար: Հիմնական տարբերությունն այն է, որ քանի որ ժողովրդավարական երկրներում իշխանությունների լեգիտիմությունը կասկածի տեղիք չի տալիս, ապա հրաժարական կամ նոր ընտրություններ պահանջում են հազվադեպ դեպքերում, իսկ մեր մոտ դա առաջին պայմաններից է, քանի որ ժողովրդավարության հիմքը ընտրություններն են:

----------

Chuk (02.03.2009), Mephistopheles (02.03.2009), Nareco (03.03.2009), Հայկօ (02.03.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Փոքրիկ հիշեցում.

*ՀՀ Սահմանադրություն.*

*Հոդված 1*. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ինքնիշխան, ժողովրդավարական, սոցիալական, իրավական պետություն է:

*Հոդված 2.* Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին:

 Ժողովուրդն իր իշխանությունն իրականացնում է ազատ ընտրությունների, հանրաքվեների, ինչպես նաև Սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված պետական և տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների ու պաշտոնատար անձանց միջոցով:

Իշխանության յուրացումը որևէ կազմակերպության կամ անհատի կողմից հանցագործություն է:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ապե՛ր, Լևոնը էնքանով էր սրանցից լավը, որ ոչ հոկտեմբերի 27 արեց իրա աթոռի համար, ոչ էլ մարտի 1: Էսքանը չես ժխտի, չէ՞:


Չեմ ժխտում, բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում։ Այսինքն ստացվում ա, որ Լեւոնը քո համար չարյաց փոքրագույնն ա։ Բայց չէ՞ որ չարիքների փոքրագույնը նույնպես չարիք ա։

Դրա համար լավ կլինի ոչ թե համեմատել առաջին նախագահին հաջորդների հետ, այլ դիտարկել ամեն մեկին առանձին։

Մի խոսքով ամփոփեմ նրանով, որ եթե նույնիսկ բոլոր լուրջ քաղաքական գործիչները չարիք են ազգի համար, ապա դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պետք է ընրություն կատարել «չարիքների փոքրագույնին» ընտրելու եղանակով։

----------


## REAL_ist

> Չեմ ժխտում, բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում։ Այսինքն ստացվում ա, որ Լեւոնը քո համար չարյաց փոքրագույնն ա։ Բայց չէ՞ որ չարիքների փոքրագույնը նույնպես չարիք ա։


ապեր քաղաքականությունա, ոնց ֆռաս սաղ կոմերն էլ չարիքա :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> ապեր քաղաքականությունա, ոնց ֆռաս սաղ կոմերն էլ չարիքա


Կալաշնիկովի ավտոմատի պես: Պարզապես պետք ա ճիշտ օգտագործել:

----------


## Rammstein

> ապեր քաղաքականությունա, ոնց ֆռաս սաղ կոմերն էլ չարիքա


Դրա համար էլ ես աշխատում եմ չզբաղվել քաղաքականությամբ։  :Smile: 

Ներկայիս քաղաքական դրվածքը (էդ ժողովրդավարության, մողովրդավարությունը) համարում եմ շատ սխալ։

Բայց ինչքան էլ ես հեռու եմ քաղաքականությունից, մեկ է, չէի ուզի, որ մեր ժողովուրդը, ընտրելով չարիքներից փոքրագույնին, պատահաբար հայտնվեր ավելի մեծ չարիքի մեջ, քան հիմա է։  :Wink:

----------

Ahik (03.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Դրա համար էլ ես աշխատում եմ չզբաղվել քաղաքականությամբ։ 
> 
> Ներկայիս քաղաքական դրվածքը (էդ ժողովրդավարության, մողովրդավարությունը) համարում եմ շատ սխալ։
> 
> Բայց ինչքան էլ ես հեռու եմ քաղաքականությունից, մեկ է, չէի ուզի, որ մեր ժողովուրդը, ընտրելով չարիքներից փոքրագույնին, պատահաբար հայտնվեր ավելի մեծ չարիքի մեջ, քան հիմա է։


Ախ, ոնց եմ հոգնել, սարսափելի... մի բաժակ սուրճ ու... հա, ի՞նչ էի ասում:
Տո ի՞նչ չարիք, ի՞նչ չարյաց փոքրագույն, ի՞նչ մանուշակագույն ծաղկաման... 
Էդ ձեր սխալ սահմանումներն են, դրա համար էլ ամենն էսպես եք պատկերացնում:
Ի՞նչ կլինի, մի ալարի, կարդա թեման, բազում խելոք մարդիկ բազում խելոք բաներ են ասել: Մասնավորապես կհասկանաս, գուցե, հուսով եմ, որ անձի ընտրությամբ չի որ պայմանավորում է երկրի ընթացքը, այլ ուղղության ընտրությամբ, որ եթե անգամ ամենավերջին մարդը նախագահ դառնա, բայց դու լինես քաղաքացիական հասարակության ներկայացուցիչ, ու հասարակությունդ լինի քաղաքացիական, ապա մեջտեղից ճղվի էլ այդ մարդը չի կարող անել էն բեսպրեդելը, որը հիմա ամենուր տեսնում ենք, որտև էդ դեպքում քաղաքացին ա լինում թելադրողը կամ գոնե գլխավոր թելադրողը: Հերիք ա էս անիմաստ գրառումներով ու դեմքի խելոք արտահայտությամբ ու մտահոգ հայացքով գրառումներով լցնեք էս ու ուրիշ թեմաների էջերը:

----------

Nadine (03.03.2009), Norton (03.03.2009), Վիշապ (03.03.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Ախ, ոնց եմ հոգնել, սարսափելի... մի բաժակ սուրճ ու... հա, ի՞նչ էի ասում:
> Տո ի՞նչ չարիք, ի՞նչ չարյաց փոքրագույն, ի՞նչ մանուշակագույն ծաղկաման... 
> Էդ ձեր սխալ սահմանումներն են, դրա համար էլ ամենն էսպես եք պատկերացնում:
> Ի՞նչ կլինի, մի ալարի, կարդա թեման, բազում խելոք մարդիկ բազում խելոք բաներ են ասել: Մասնավորապես կհասկանաս, գուցե, հուսով եմ, որ անձի ընտրությամբ չի որ պայմանավորում է երկրի ընթացքը, այլ ուղղության ընտրությամբ, որ եթե անգամ ամենավերջին մարդը նախագահ դառնա, բայց դու լինես քաղաքացիական հասարակության ներկայացուցիչ, ու հասարակությունդ լինի քաղաքացիական, ապա մեջտեղից ճղվի էլ այդ մարդը չի կարող անել էն բեսպրեդելը, որը հիմա ամենուր տեսնում ենք, որտև էդ դեպքում քաղաքացին ա լինում թելադրողը կամ գոնե գլխավոր թելադրողը: Հերիք ա էս անիմաստ գրառումներով ու դեմքի խելոք արտահայտությամբ ու մտահոգ հայացքով գրառումներով լցնեք էս ու ուրիշ թեմաների էջերը:



Ախր Չուկ ջան մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներա խոսում վատանում եմ

----------


## Chuk

> Ախր Չուկ ջան մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներա խոսում վատանում եմ


Ո՞վ, Ահիկ ջան, ասա տեսնեմ էդ ով ինչ ա ասել, որ տենց վատացել ես  :Sad:

----------


## P.S.

> անձի ընտրությամբ չի որ պայմանավորում է երկրի ընթացքը, այլ ուղղության ընտրությամբ, որ եթե անգամ ամենավերջին մարդը նախագահ դառնա, բայց դու լինես քաղաքացիական հասարակության ներկայացուցիչ, ու հասարակությունդ լինի քաղաքացիական, ապա մեջտեղից ճղվի էլ այդ մարդը չի կարող անել էն բեսպրեդելը, որը հիմա ամենուր տեսնում ենք, որտև էդ դեպքում քաղաքացին ա լինում թելադրողը կամ գոնե գլխավոր թելադրողը:


իրավացի ես, ուղղակի 91-ից էս կողմ, որևէ ուղղություն էս երկրում չի փոխվել: Երեք նախագահներն էլ նույն ուղղության կրողներն են: 

ԼՏՊ-ի ընդդիմախոսները էսքան ժամանակ միայն դա էին պնդում` նա նոր ուղղղություն չէ, մյուս կողմից` չի էլ առաջնորդի նոր ուղղություն վերցրած նոր սերնդին: նա կմոլորեցնի: ինչը և անում է: սիստեմատիկաբար: վկա` մարտի մեկի ելույթը:

և հետո` ԼՏՊ_ն հեռանալու է նորից: Եվ նորից մենակ է թողնելու ժողովրդին: ուղղակի, առայժմ մի երկու հոգի ձերբակալված, դրա համար շարժումը մինչև վերջ չի սպանելու: երբ ազատեն բոլորին, էդ ժամանակ նորից կհեռանա, քանի որ իր խնդիրը լուծել է: 

Նրանց հեռացրին իշխանությունից, նա ուներ արատավոր կենսագրություն: Հիմա մաքրեց: ու կգնա:

----------


## Dar-Man

Ոչ մի անակնկալ երեվույթ տեղի չունեցավ եվ փառք Աստծուն որ խաղաղությանբ ավարտվեց: 
Թեման ակտուալ բնույթ է կրում, սակայն իրեն սպառելու տենդենց է նկատվում: 
Իմ կարծիքով պարդադիր չի տիրապետել  քաղաքականության  արվեստին կամ լինել  շաաատ խելացի ,որպեսզի աչքերտ փակելով  չտեսնես թե շուրջտ ինչ է կատարվում...
Չեմ ուզում քննադատեմ հեղափոխություն սիրողներին ոչ էլ ուզում արդարացնեմ "նրանց" "դեմը առնողներին" ... բայց մի հատ հարց եմ ուզում հղղեմ մասնագետներին...ես ինքս ինձ մասնագետ(պոլիտիկ) չեմ համարում
Էտ ընդիմություն ասածը կառուցողական լինումա ?
Թե դա միայն դեստրուկտիվ բնույթ է կրում բոլոր երկրներում .... ջարդ ու փշուրա անում հրկիզում ու մարդկանց անդորնը խանգարում :

----------


## Ձայնալար

> և հետո` ԼՏՊ_ն հեռանալու է նորից: Եվ նորից մենակ է թողնելու ժողովրդին: ուղղակի, առայժմ մի երկու հոգի ձերբակալված, դրա համար շարժումը մինչև վերջ չի սպանելու: երբ ազատեն բոլորին, էդ ժամանակ նորից կհեռանա, քանի որ իր խնդիրը լուծել է:


Բա որ տենց հեշտ հեռանալու ա ինչի՞ չեն ֆայմում բաց թողեն էդ մի քանի հոգուն: Համ իրանց վրա հրեշտակի թևեր կաճի համել Լևոնից կպրծնեն:

----------

Աբելյան (03.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> իրավացի ես, ուղղակի 91-ից էս կողմ, որևէ ուղղություն էս երկրում չի փոխվել: Երեք նախագահներն էլ նույն ուղղության կրողներն են: 
> 
> ԼՏՊ-ի ընդդիմախոսները էսքան ժամանակ միայն դա էին պնդում` նա նոր ուղղղություն չէ, մյուս կողմից` չի էլ առաջնորդի նոր ուղղություն վերցրած նոր սերնդին: նա կմոլորեցնի: ինչը և անում է: սիստեմատիկաբար: վկա` մարտի մեկի ելույթը:
> 
> և հետո` ԼՏՊ_ն հեռանալու է նորից: Եվ նորից մենակ է թողնելու ժողովրդին: ուղղակի, առայժմ մի երկու հոգի ձերբակալված, դրա համար շարժումը մինչև վերջ չի սպանելու: երբ ազատեն բոլորին, էդ ժամանակ նորից կհեռանա, քանի որ իր խնդիրը լուծել է: 
> 
> Նրանց հեռացրին իշխանությունից, նա ուներ արատավոր կենսագրություն: Հիմա մաքրեց: ու կգնա:
> 
> Արտակ ջան, մանթո մի ընկիր: Զահելի էիր, նորմալ է: ուղղակի հաջորդ անգամ ավելի ուշադիր եղիր քեզ կուռքեր ստեղծելիս կամ ընտրելիս:


Խառնվեմ էլի… Հասկանում եմ, հեռվից կարող է բավականին աղավաղված թվան գույները, բայց իրականում էդքան պրիմիտիվ չի, առաջնային նպատակը իշխանափոխությունը չի, հասարակության լայն շերտերին ներկա սիստեմի անասունությունը ապացուցելն է։ Որ ոչ մի շերտի ներկայացուցչի այս սիստեմը տևական կտրվածքով ձեռնտու չի ու միայն դժբախտացնող է։ Հենց շերտերը քչից շատից ջոկեցին, իշխանափոխությունը կլինի, իսկ քանի չեն ջոկել, պետք էլ չի որ իշխանափոխություն լինի, դա նույնիսկ վնասակար է։ Սա է Կոնգրեսի գաղափարախոսությունը իմ հասկացածով։ ԼՏՊ–ն ինչպես տեսնում ես դեռ հեռանալու միտք չունի, ինձ թվում է մինչև վերջ էլ պայքարելու է։

----------

Chuk (03.03.2009), Kuk (03.03.2009), Norton (03.03.2009), Աթեիստ (03.03.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ընդդիմությունն աշխատում է այնպես անել, որ ամեն քաղաքացի սկսի մտածել. "բա արժե՟ր 5000 դրամի համար երկիրն այս օրը գցել":

----------


## Elmo

> Ընդդիմությունն աշխատում է այնպես անել, որ ամեն քաղաքացի սկսի մտածել. "բա արժե՟ր 5000 դրամի համար երկիրն այս օրը գցել":


Քանի ժողովուրդը սոված ա միշտ էլ 5000 դրամ, մի մեշոկ ալյուր կամ ձեթ ա վերցնելու: Քանի վախեցած ա միշտ էլ վախենալով ընտրելու ա: Պետք ա ժողովրդին դուխ տալ ու կերակրել:
Պատկերացրա ամերիկացուն ձեթ տան ու ասեն «էսինչին կընտրես»: Ձեթի շշով էնքան կծեծի, որ մորգում չեն ընդունի:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Քանի ժողովուրդը սոված ա միշտ էլ 5000 դրամ, մի մեշոկ ալյուր կամ ձեթ ա վերցնելու: Քանի վախեցած ա միշտ էլ վախենալով ընտրելու ա: Պետք ա ժողովրդին դուխ տալ ու կերակրել:
> Պատկերացրա ամերիկացուն ձեթ տան ու ասեն «էսինչին կընտրես»: Ձեթի շշով էնքան կծեծի, որ մորգում չեն ընդունի:


Չէ, ժողովուրդը պետք ա հասկանա, որ 5000 տալիս են, որ հետո շատ անգամ ավել գողանան հենց իրանից հենց էդ նույն սոված պառավից:

----------


## Elmo

> Չէ, ժողովուրդը պետք ա հասկանա, որ 5000 տալիս են, որ հետո շատ անգամ ավել գողանան հենց իրանից հենց էդ նույն սոված պառավից:


Հասկանում ա: Սոված ու վախեցած ժողովուրդը շատ ավելի ա հասկանում: Հիմա ուզում ես ասես ամերիկացիներից շատ չի՞ հասկանում մեր ժողովուրդը: Իհարկե շատ ա հասկանում, բայց նրանք դուխով են, պաշտպանված ու կուշտ: Իսկ մերոնք... մերոնք հալա օրվա հացի խնդրից Էնկողմ շատ բան չեն էլ կարում տեսնեն, որովհետև էդ խնդիրը իրանց խեխդում ա: Ցանլացած ճանապարհով օրվա հացի ու անվտանգության հարց են լուծում, թեկուզ ձայն ծախելով: Իհարկե շատերը հպարտ են, ու չեն վաճառում իրանց ձայները, բայց էդ շատերը մեծամասնություն չեն: Առավել ևս ճնշող մեծամասնություն:

----------

Արիացի (03.03.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (03.03.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Հասկանում ա: Սոված ու վախեցած ժողովուրդը շատ ավելի ա հասկանում: Հիմա ուզում ես ասես ամերիկացիներից շատ չի՞ հասկանում մեր ժողովուրդը: Իհարկե շատ ա հասկանում, բայց նրանք դուխով են, պաշտպանված ու կուշտ: Իսկ մերոնք... մերոնք հալա օրվա հացի խնդրից Էնկողմ շատ բան չեն էլ կարում տեսնեն, որովհետև էդ խնդիրը իրանց խեխդում ա: Ցանլացած ճանապարհով օրվա հացի ու անվտանգության հարց են լուծում, թեկուզ ձայն ծախելով: Իհարկե շատերը հպարտ են, ու չեն վաճառում իրանց ձայները, բայց էդ շատերը մեծամասնություն չեն: Առավել ևս ճնշող մեծամասնություն:


Քաղաքականության մեջ, իմ կարծիքով եւ իմ իմացած այլ քաղաքական գործիչների փիլիսոփայության համաձայն, դրամը հավասարազոր չէ էներգիային։ Նոր ժամանակներում օգտագործվող դրամն իր մեջ էներգիա չունի, իսկ անհատն ունի. ցավոք սրտի շատերը դա այդպես չեն ընկալում։

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Հասկանում ա: Սոված ու վախեցած ժողովուրդը շատ ավելի ա հասկանում: Հիմա ուզում ես ասես ամերիկացիներից շատ չի՞ հասկանում մեր ժողովուրդը: Իհարկե շատ ա հասկանում, բայց նրանք դուխով են, պաշտպանված ու կուշտ: Իսկ մերոնք... մերոնք հալա օրվա հացի խնդրից Էնկողմ շատ բան չեն էլ կարում տեսնեն, որովհետև էդ խնդիրը իրանց խեխդում ա: Ցանլացած ճանապարհով օրվա հացի ու անվտանգության հարց են լուծում, թեկուզ ձայն ծախելով: Իհարկե շատերը հպարտ են, ու չեն վաճառում իրանց ձայները, բայց էդ շատերը մեծամասնություն չեն: Առավել ևս ճնշող մեծամասնություն:


Չի հասկանում, հա հենց ամերիկացիներից քիչ ա հասկանում: Քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունը շատ ցածր ա քան ամերիկացիների մոտ: Խոսքը պարզ հաշվարկի մասին ա՝ էսօր 5000 հացի փող են տալի, վաղը հացի գինը կրկնապատկվում ա ու 7000-ի վնաս ես կրում: Պարզ տրամաբանություն առանց վեհ գաղափարների, առանց հայրենասիրության, արդարության, ժողովրդավարության: Ու մի բան էլ 5000 վերցնողների միայն մի մասն է հացի կարոտ, իսկ մյուսները ասում են կողից փող ա էլի թո կպնի:

----------

Chuk (03.03.2009), Norton (03.03.2009), Արշակ (03.03.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (03.03.2009), Հայկօ (03.03.2009), Վիշապ (03.03.2009), Տրիբուն (04.03.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> *Հանրահավաք և երթ մարտի 1-ին
> Արդյունքների ամփոփում ըստ ինձ
> Փուլ 2. հանրահավաքն ու ժողովուրդը*


Չուկ, շատ լավ մենախոսական էր: 
Մենակ մի խորհուրդ տամ, եթե կարելի ա. 
երբ նման պատասխանատու օրա սպասվում, հեռախոսդ անջատի նոր քնի:  :Wink: 

*Մոդերատորական:* *Մեծ գրառումներ ցիտելիս, բավարարվեք գրառման առաջին մի քանի տողով և/կամ գրառման վրա հղումով:*

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Քաղաքականության մեջ, իմ կարծիքով եւ իմ իմացած այլ քաղաքական գործիչների փիլիսոփայության համաձայն, դրամը հավասարազոր չէ էներգիային։ Նոր ժամանակներում օգտագործվող դրամն իր մեջ էներգիա չունի, իսկ անհատն ունի. ցավոք սրտի շատերը դա այդպես չեն ընկալում։


Փողը՝ մեր դեպքում հինգ հազար դրամը, օժտված է մեծ ու փիս պոտենցիալ էներգիայով: Երբ օլիգարխներն այն բաց են թողնում ընտրությունների ժամանակ, պոտենցիալը վեր է ածվում փիս կինետիկի: Մտնելով ընտրողների գրպանը՝ փողն ընտրողին է փոխանցում իր փիս կինետիկ էներգիան… Ընտրողը վերցնում է գրիչը և քվեաթերթիկին է փոխանցում իր փիս կինետիկը: Փիս պոտենցիալով օժտված փիս քվեաթերթիկները նույն մեխանիզմով արդեն, հավաքական և գումարային վիճակում փոխանցում են այդ փիս էներգիան փիս թեկնածուին:

Սույն փիս օղակը չի գործում, երբ հինգ հազար վերցնողները փիս նվազում են…

                                                                                                             Հայտնի հույն փիլիսոփա…

----------

Kuk (03.03.2009), Norton (04.03.2009), Տրիբուն (04.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> իրավացի ես, ուղղակի 91-ից էս կողմ, որևէ ուղղություն էս երկրում չի փոխվել: Երեք նախագահներն էլ նույն ուղղության կրողներն են: 
> 
> ԼՏՊ-ի ընդդիմախոսները էսքան ժամանակ միայն դա էին պնդում` նա նոր ուղղղություն չէ, մյուս կողմից` չի էլ առաջնորդի նոր ուղղություն վերցրած նոր սերնդին: նա կմոլորեցնի: ինչը և անում է: սիստեմատիկաբար: վկա` մարտի մեկի ելույթը:
> 
> և հետո` ԼՏՊ_ն հեռանալու է նորից: Եվ նորից մենակ է թողնելու ժողովրդին: ուղղակի, առայժմ մի երկու հոգի ձերբակալված, դրա համար շարժումը մինչև վերջ չի սպանելու: երբ ազատեն բոլորին, էդ ժամանակ նորից կհեռանա, քանի որ իր խնդիրը լուծել է: 
> 
> Նրանց հեռացրին իշխանությունից, նա ուներ արատավոր կենսագրություն: Հիմա մաքրեց: ու կգնա:


Ամբողջ խնդիրն էն է, որ հիմա գործ ունենք հենց նոր ուղղության հետ, ինչն անձամբ ինձ շատ ուրախացնում է: Այս մասին պատրաստվում եմ հիմնավորված գրել, առայժմ սահմանափակվեմ 2 բառով ասելով: 

Եթե մինչ այժմ բոլոր քաղաքական գործիչներն ու ուժերն ասել են. «Ես էս կանեմ, էն կանեմ, աշխարհը սենց շուռ կտամ, հետևիցս եկեք», ապա հիմա կա մի ուժ, որի ղեկավարն է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, որն ասում է. «Կազմակերպվեք, դառեք միակամ, եղեք պահանջող, իմացեք ձեր իրավունքները, դարձեք քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ու իրար հետ կգնանք»: Տարբերությունը շատ մեծ է:




> Չուկ, շատ լավ մենախոսական էր: 
> Մենակ մի խորհուրդ տամ, եթե կարելի ա. 
> երբ նման պատասխանատու օրա սպասվում, հեռախոսդ անջատի նոր քնի:


Արիացի, ցավոք սրտի ես
1. պատասխանատու մարդ եմ ու հնարավոր կարևոր զանգերի պարագայում չեմ կարող հեռախոսս անջատել
2. օգտվում եմ հեռախոսիս զարթուցիչից
հետևաբար չեմ անջատել ու չեմ անջատի հեռախոսս նման դեպքերում, սակայն եթե ես հասկանում եմ այդ զանգողներին, եթե ես հասկանում եմ, թե ինչի չեմ անջատի հեռախոսս, ապա պարզապես չեմ կարող հասկանալ այս գրառումդ անելու պատճառը... չնայած կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ ուրիշ ասելիք չկար  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> և հետո` ԼՏՊ_ն *հեռանալու է* նորից: Եվ նորից *մենակ է թողնելու* ժողովրդին: ուղղակի, առայժմ մի երկու հոգի ձերբակալված, դրա համար շարժումը մինչև վերջ *չի սպանելու*: երբ ազատեն բոլորին, էդ ժամանակ նորից *կհեռանա*, քանի որ իր խնդիրը լուծել է: 
> 
> Նրանց հեռացրին իշխանությունից, նա ուներ արատավոր կենսագրություն: Հիմա մաքրեց: ու *կգնա*:


Նաստրադամուսի ականջը կանչի: Էս ի՜նչ հստակ, վստահ արտահայտման ոճ ա: «Կարծում եմ», «երևի թե», «միգուցե», «շատ հնարավոր է», «շատ հավանական է», «չի բացառվում» և այլ նմանատիպ բառակապակցություններն ուղղակի ավելորդ են: Մոդերատոր լինեի, էս գրառումից հետո թեման կփակեի, դե ամեն ինչ արդեն պարզ ա, էլ ի՞նչ ենք գրում:

----------


## voter

> Եվ վերջինը. վարանողներ, տրտնջացողներ, տեղի-անտեղի վճռական գործողությունների կոչողներ եւ, պարզապես, անհամբերներ եղել են նաեւ 1988-1990 թվականների Շարժման ընթացքում։ Այն ժամանակ էլ մենք ենթարկվեցինք բազմաթիվ ճնշումների, այն ժամանակ էլ մեզ լցրին բանտերը, ահաբեկեցին ժողովրդին, արտակարգ դրություններ հայտարարեցին, կրակեցին ցուցարարների վրա (1988 թ. հուլիսի 5, 1990 թ. մայիսի 27)։ Բայց Շարժումը հետեւողական, համակարգված, երկարատեւ եւ նպատակասլաց պայքարի շնորհիվ վերջիվերջո կարողացավ հաղթել անսասան թվացող բռնապետությանը։ Թող ոչ ոք չկասկածի, որ ներկա Համաժողովրդական շարժումը, նույնպիսի որակներ դրսեւորելու պարագայում, այս անգամ էլ հաստատապես հաղթելու է
> ...........
> մեզանից _[1988-ին, պարզաբանումը voter-ից]_ պահանջում էին՝  առանց հանրաքվեի անկախություն հռչակել, բռնագրավել Հայաստանում տեղակայված խորհրդային բանակի զինապահեստները, չեղյալ համարել Կարսի պայմանագիրը, պատերազմ հայտարարել Ադրբեջանին եւ այլն։ Եթե մենք տեղի տայինք եւ կատարեինք այդ ամենը, այսօր ո՛չ ազատագրված Արցախ, ո՛չ էլ երկիր չէինք ունենա։


Մնում է նաև սկսեն ՏԻՄ ու տեղական ընտրություններին մասնակցելը ինչպես 1988-1991 էր ու ոչ թե միակ նպատակով, ամեն տեղ հաղթել, այլ այնան ինչքան կարող են։ Կամաց կամաց հանգիստ ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է փոխել։

Կարծես թե օրերս կլինի հայտարարություն Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին ՀԱԿն ինչպես է մասնակցելու...

«Մենք ամեն ինչ ենք ուզում կամ ոչինչ» - գաղափարից հրաժարվելը լավ քայլ է, դրանով ցույց է տրվում, որ այն տխմարությունը, թե բացի ՀԱԿից ուրիշ ոչինչի համար Հայաստանյան քաղաքական դաշտում տեղ չկան, օրակարգից հանվում է։

Համագործակցելով հավասարազոր դիտելով մյուսներին - ոչ հաբռգիստնին ու սերժանտներին, այն գաղափարակիր քաղաքական ուժերի հետ, ավելիին կհասնենք...

Սպասումներս, որ 1988ի գաղափարներով ու մեթոդներով կսկվի պայքարը  կարող է արդարանան



> Կարդում կարդում եմ ու մեկ է տեսնում եմ, որ միայն ՊԱՅՔԱՐ պայքարող, պայքարվածի մասին ես միայն խոսում, կարծես ինքնին նպատակը պայքարն է և ոչ գաղափարը, որի համար պիտի պայքարես, բայց այդպես էլ չես ասում ինչն է գաղափարը։
> 
> Սպասմ եմ Մարտի մեկին հուսամ գաղափարն կասվի - որպես լակմուս խորհուրդ կտամ ստուգել եթե կասվի գաղափար, որ ԼԱՎ էմոցիաների է հանգեցնում, պայծառ գաղափար է ցանկանում ես մի լավ բան կատարել ուրեմն լավ է, իսկ եթե միայն նողկանք, ինչ որ մեկին ՍՍերժանտեր ու հաբՌՔածներ Հայաստանից վտարելու ցանկություն է առաջացնում ասված «գաղափարը» ապա դա քաղաքական ասպարեզում ԼԻՉՆԻ ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏ է նշանակում, որի արդյունքում ոչ մի լավ բան չի ստեղծվելու այ միայն ինչ որ վատ բան վերացվելու է։
> 
> Սկցբունքայնորեն ես արդեն ասացի ԼՏՊին վերացնող, մաքրող բրիգադ, որպես ընդունում եմ, թող անի, բայց ԼԱՎ պայծառ համազգային էյֆորիաի հանգեցնող գաղափար ինպես 1988ին էր նրանից չեմ սպասում։ Հ.Գ. 1988-ին էլ ԼՏՊ չէր որ հայ ժողովրդի համար Արցախի ազատագրման պայքարը ստեղծեց, անկասկած մասնակից էր, բայց միայն այդքանը - գովերգել բանասիրել արդեն ստեղծված հայտնագործվածը նա կամ մյուս բանասերները կարող են, սեփականը ստեղծել - կներես չեմ հավատում, ունակ չէ։


*Մոդերատորական:* *Գրառումը տեղափոխվել է «ԼՏՊի ելույթը մարտի 1-ին» թեմայից, թեման՝ ջնջվել: Չեմ տեսնում ոչ մի հիմնավոր պատճառ, որով հանրահավաքում ունեցած ամեն/կամ միակ/ ելույթի համար պետք է բացել առանձին թեմա:*

----------


## voter

> Յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքական ուժ իրականացնում է իր սեփական ծրագիրը։ Անհեթեթություն է կարծել, որ ինչ-որ մարդիկ պետք է գաղափարներ ու ծրագրեր մշակեն, իսկ ուրիշներն իրականացնեն այդ գաղափարներն ու ծրագրերը։ Քաղաքականությունը պատվերով համերգ չէ, որտեղ մեկը պատվիրում, իսկ մյուսը երգում է։ Ոչ ոք չի կարող սոցիալիստին թելադրել, որ լիբերալ դառնա, կամ ազգայնականին ստիպել, որ կոսմոպոլիտ դառնա։


Սա նշանակում է, որ կոչերը ԼՏՊի հետ ինչ որ հարցերում համամիտ լինելու դեպոում անցնել նրա կողմը, ՀԻՄԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Է, կամ ավելի ճիշտ սահմանափակ մտածողություն։ 

ԼՏՊն վերջապես խելացի կոչ է անում, բոլորին անել այն ինչ իրենք են համարում ճիշտ ի բարիք Հայաստանի ու հայ ժողովրդի։ 
Իսկ համագործակցությունը ինքնին ի հայտ կգա ու սրա նրա կողմն անցնելով չպիտի դա որոշված լինի։ 

ՀԱՄԱԳՈՐԾԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ որի հիմքը ընդհանուր արժեքները, գաղափարներն են հուսամ, որ շատերի մոտ նույնպես վերջապես կսկսի ձևավորվել որպես առնվազն ՀԱՆԴՈՒՐԺՈՂԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ։ Հանդուրժողականություն առ այն, որ կարող են լինել ուրիշ մտածելակերպի ուրիշ մոտեցումների գործիչներ ու անձիք, որոնց հետ և համադրելի և հակադրելի գաղափարներն կան ու կլինեն։ 

Համադրելի գաղափարները բացահայտելու դեպքում, կարելի է համախմբվել ու ինչ որ բան անել, մնացած դեպքերում կուրորեն պահանջել անել այն ինչ դուք էք ճիշտ համարում միայն ձեզանից ու ձեր հետ համագործակցելուց մարդկանց կխրտնեցնի, նույնիսկ եթե տոգորված եք լավագույն ժողովրդավար գաղափարներով։

Հ.Գ. ՍՍերժանտների ու հաբՌՔածների հետ համագործակցության եզրեր անհընար են, նրանց մոտ գաղափարների ԲԱՑԱԿԱՅՈՒԹՅԱՆ պատճառով։ Այսինքն չէ սխալվում եմ, մեկ գաղափար նրանք ունեն ՇԱՏ ՓՈՂ դիզել - բայց գիտակից մարդը ԹՂԹՈՎ չի սնվում։

*Մոդերատորական: խնդրում եմ այսուհետ ՍՍերժանտների ու հաբՌՔածների ժարգոնային բառերը չօգտագործել: Ժարգոնային գրառումը հակասում է ակումբի կանոնադրությանը: Բացի այդ, այդպիսի բառերի առկայությունը գրառման մեջ շղարշ է գցում ամբողջ գրառման ու վրա և տհաճ են մյուս անդամներին:*

----------

Tig (05.03.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ոչ մի անակնկալ երեվույթ տեղի չունեցավ եվ փառք Աստծուն որ խաղաղությանբ ավարտվեց: 
> Թեման ակտուալ բնույթ է կրում, սակայն իրեն սպառելու տենդենց է նկատվում: 
> Իմ կարծիքով պարդադիր չի տիրապետել  քաղաքականության  արվեստին կամ լինել  շաաատ խելացի ,որպեսզի աչքերտ փակելով  չտեսնես թե շուրջտ ինչ է կատարվում...
> Չեմ ուզում քննադատեմ հեղափոխություն սիրողներին ոչ էլ ուզում արդարացնեմ "նրանց" "դեմը առնողներին" ... բայց մի հատ հարց եմ ուզում հղղեմ մասնագետներին...ես ինքս ինձ մասնագետ(պոլիտիկ) չեմ համարում
> Էտ ընդիմություն ասածը կառուցողական լինումա ?
> Թե դա միայն դեստրուկտիվ բնույթ է կրում բոլոր երկրներում .... ջարդ ու փշուրա անում հրկիզում ու մարդկանց անդորնը խանգարում :


եթե հնարավոր է, պարզաբանեք. նկատի ունեք ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն? :Think:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ախր Չուկ ջան մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներա խոսում վատանում եմ


Ահիկ, իսկ կոնկրետ ի՞նչ է ասել, որ վատացել ես։ :Smile:

----------


## ArmBoy

> եթե հնարավոր է, պարզաբանեք. նկատի ունեք ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն?


ինստիուցիոնալ = կառուցակարգային

Այսինքն, երբ ունի իր կառուցվածքը եւ որի գործունեությունը կարգավորված է: 

ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն՝ այսինքն ընդդիմություն, որն ունի իր կենտրոնը, ստորաբաժանումները/մասնաճյուղերը, եւ ունի գործունեության հստակ կարգ, կամ, որի գործողությունները համակարգված են: Մոտավորապես այնպիսնին, ինչպիսին կպատկերացնեք որեւէ նորմալ կուսակցության համար:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ինստիուցիոնալ = կառուցակարգային
> 
> Այսինքն, երբ ունի իր կառուցվածքը եւ որի գործունեությունը կարգավորված է: 
> 
> ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմություն՝ այսինքն ընդդիմություն, որն ունի իր կենտրոնը, ստորաբաժանումները/մասնաճյուղերը, եւ ունի գործունեության հստակ կարգ, կամ, որի գործողությունները համակարգված են: Մոտավորապես այնպիսնին, ինչպիսին կպատկերացնեք որեւէ նորմալ կուսակցության համար:


Այսքանը հասկանում եմ :Smile: 
ինքն էր գրել _կառուցողական_ ընդդիմություն, ցանկացա ճշտել, միգուցե նկատի ունի ինստիտուցիոնալ?

----------


## ArmBoy

> Այսքանը հասկանում եմ
> ինքն էր գրել _կառուցողական_ ընդդիմություն, ցանկացա ճշտել, միգուցե նկատի ունի ինստիտուցիոնալ?


Դե ավելի լավ, որ հասկանում ես  :Smile:  Վրիպակ է եղել պարզապես, բայց համոզված եմ, որ ելույթի ժամանակ բնավ չի ասել՝ ինստիուցիոնալ: 

Կառուցողականն ուրիշ բան է, դա ինստիտուցիոնալը չէ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե ավելի լավ, որ հասկանում ես  Վրիպակ է եղել պարզապես, բայց համոզված եմ, որ ելույթի ժամանակ բնավ չի ասել՝ ինստիուցիոնալ: 
> 
> Կառուցողականն ուրիշ բան է, դա ինստիտուցիոնալը չէ:


Այո, ելույթի ժամանակ չի օգտագործել այդ տերմինը, բայց Զուրաբյանը մի անգամ օգտագործեց ու, իմ կարծիքով, տեղին: Իրոք, մեր ընդդիմությունը ինստիտուցիոնալ է

----------


## Lady SDF

> Հիմա ուզում ես ասես ամերիկացիներից շատ չի՞ հասկանում մեր ժողովուրդը: Իհարկե շատ ա հասկանում, *բայց նրանք դուխով են, պաշտպանված ու կուշտ*:


Պետք չէ գերագնահատել այսպես կոչված «ամերիկացիներին»: 

Գուցե դուխով են ...

Պաշտպանվա՞ծ: Այո, եթե համեմատենք ՀՀ-ի բնակչի հետ, նրանց քաղաքացիական իրավունքները ավելի պաշտպանված են: Իսկ որքանո՞վ են պաշտպանված ընտանիքում: Կարիքավոր (կամ կիսասոված կամ սոված) ընտանիքներում անհամեմատ ավելի շատ են ընտանեկան բռնությունները (որին հիմնականում զոհ են դառնում կանայք, երեխաներ և ծերեր): 

Իսկ կուշտ՝ աոավել ևս: 2007-ի տվյալներով, ԱՄՆ-ում բնակվող 36,2 միլիոն մարդ, որոնցից 12,4 միլիոնը երեխաներ են ապրում էին սովի պայմաններում:  Պարզ է որ 2008-ի տվյալները ավելի հուսադրող չեն լինելու:

Մի խոսքով - շատ «ամերիկացիներ» առանց երկար բարակ մտածելու կվերցնեին այդ 5000ի համարժեք դոլլարը, եթե առաջարկող լիներ: Իսկ շատերին առաջարկող էլ չէր լինի քանի, որ ԱՄՆ քաղաքացիներ չեն:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.03.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Տիայր Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի ծնած ընդիմությունը ծնվեց 2007–ի հոկտեմբեր ամսին, ընկավ կոմայի մեջ 2008-ի մարտի մեկին, մահացավ մեկ տարի անց, 2009–ի մարտի մեկին. ամերիկյան հիվանդանոցները չքավորին չեն օգնում…պարզ է դա։

----------


## Elmo

> Տիայր Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի ծնած ընդիմությունը ծնվեց 2007–ի հոկտեմբեր ամսին, ընկավ կոմայի մեջ 2008-ի մարտի մեկին, մահացավ մեկ տարի անց, 2009–ի մարտի մեկին:


Շուտ ու սխալ հետևություններ ես անում Հակոբ ջան: Ժողովրդի դժգոհ զանգվածը մեծանում է, իսկ պետության վարած սխալ ու կործանարար տնտեսական քաղաքականությունը ուղղակի ստիպում է մարդկանց դառնալ ընդիմադիր: Դու պետք է երեկ Հայաստանում լինեիր՝ վիճակի ամբողջ լրջությունն ու ծանրությունը պատկերացնելու համար, որովհետև բառերով նկարագրել, թե ի՞նչ է կատարվում այստեղ, պարզապես անհնար է:

----------

Լեո (04.03.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.03.2009)

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Տիայր Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի ծնած ընդիմությունը ծնվեց 2007–ի հոկտեմբեր ամսին, ընկավ կոմայի մեջ 2008-ի մարտի մեկին, մահացավ մեկ տարի անց, 2009–ի մարտի մեկին. ամերիկյան հիվանդանոցները չքավորին չեն օգնում…պարզ է դա։


Քո ասած ընդիմությունը կմեռնի միայն 2 դեպքում
1. Երբ գա ընդիմության
2. Երբ իշխանությումը ժողովրդին կտա այն, ինչ խոստանում է ընդիմությունը:

Վերջինս իմ կարծիքով գրեթե անհնար է որովհետև իշխանությունը այս մեկ տարվա ընթացքում ոչ մի բան չարեց այս ուղղությամբ, նենց որ մնում ա հաղթենք…
Հ.Գ.
Հակոբ որ հաղթենք մի հատ մեեեեեծ քեֆ ենք անելու ու ուրախանանք ազգովի, քեզ էլ անձամբ կհրավիրեմ  :Wink:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.03.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քո ասած ընդիմությունը կմեռնի միայն 2 դեպքում
> 1. Երբ գա ընդիմության
> 2. Երբ իշխանությումը ժողովրդին կտա այն, ինչ խոստանում է ընդիմությունը:
> 
> Վերջինս իմ կարծիքով գրեթե անհնար է որովհետև իշխանությունը այս մեկ տարվա ընթացքում ոչ մի բան չարեց այս ուղղությամբ, նենց որ մնում ա հաղթենք…
> Հ.Գ.
> Հակոբ որ հաղթենք մի հատ մեեեեեծ քեֆ ենք անելու ու ուրախանանք ազգովի, քեզ էլ անձամբ կհրավիրեմ


Երևի առաջին կետը պիտի գրեիր՝ երբ գա _իշխանության_  :Think:

----------

Նորմարդ (04.03.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տիայր Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի ծնած ընդիմությունը ծնվեց 2007–ի հոկտեմբեր ամսին, ընկավ կոմայի մեջ 2008-ի մարտի մեկին, մահացավ մեկ տարի անց, 2009–ի մարտի մեկին. ամերիկյան հիվանդանոցները չքավորին չեն օգնում…պարզ է դա։


Դու <<Զիլ քանխաթեսումներ ամերիԳայեն>> վերնագրով դոկտրին էլ գրած կլինես...

----------

Nareco (04.03.2009), Norton (04.03.2009), Աբելյան (04.03.2009), Հայկօ (04.03.2009), Մարկիզ (04.03.2009), Վիշապ (04.03.2009), Տրիբուն (04.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Տիայր Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի ծնած ընդիմությունը ծնվեց 2007–ի հոկտեմբեր ամսին, ընկավ կոմայի մեջ 2008-ի մարտի մեկին, մահացավ մեկ տարի անց, 2009–ի մարտի մեկին. ամերիկյան հիվանդանոցները չքավորին չեն օգնում…պարզ է դա։


Հակոբ Գևորգյանը քաղաքականությունից բան չէր հասկանում 2007-ի հոկտեմբեր ամսին, նրան չհուզեց 2008-ի մարտի մեկի գործողությունները, շարունակեց մնալ Հայաստանյան անցուդարձի նկատմամբ անտարբեր ու քաղաքականությունից չհասկացող 2009-ի մարտ մեկից հետո: Ցավոք, ոչ մեկը ունակ չէ օգնել սույն անձին:

----------

Kuk (04.03.2009), Nareco (04.03.2009), Norton (04.03.2009), Աբելյան (04.03.2009), Հայկօ (04.03.2009), Մարկիզ (04.03.2009), Վիշապ (04.03.2009), Տրիբուն (04.03.2009)

----------


## ArmBoy

> Տիայր Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի ծնած ընդիմությունը ծնվեց 2007–ի հոկտեմբեր ամսին, ընկավ կոմայի մեջ 2008-ի մարտի մեկին, մահացավ մեկ տարի անց, 2009–ի մարտի մեկին. ամերիկյան հիվանդանոցները չքավորին չեն օգնում…պարզ է դա։



Եվ սա ասում է մի մարդ, ով որպես ստորագրություն վերցրել է եհովայի վկաների նման խեղաթյուրված մեջբերումնե՞ր... 

Հարգելի Հակոբ, ավելի լավ չէ՞ խոսել ռուսական հոսպիտալների մասին, ովքեր մեծ հաճույքով ընդունում են նարկոմաններին, խաղամոլներին, երկիրը կազինո դարձրած ու «բաշի-բոզուկի սիդրոմ» դիագնոզվածներին, մտավոր հետամնաց, սակայն քաղաքական առաջնորդ խաղացող մտնողներին, թուլամիտ պաշտոնյաներին ու նրանց մանկամիտ "տըզ" խաղացող հաստավիզներին:

----------

Մարկիզ (04.03.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Ահիկ, իսկ կոնկրետ ի՞նչ է ասել, որ վատացել ես։


Փոխանակ մտածի թե երկիրը ոնց կարելիա հիմա փրմել քանդվելուց, ասումա համփերեք երկիրը քանդվի, որ զրոյից սկսենք սարքել :Blush:  
Զրոյից ես էլ, դու էլ կարանք սարքենք դժվարը սարքածը պահելնա:

----------


## Chuk

> Փոխանակ մտածի թե երկիրը ոնց կարելիա հիմա փրմել քանդվելուց, ասումա համփերեք երկիրը քանդվի, որ զրոյից սկսենք սարքել 
> Զրոյից ես էլ, դու էլ կարանք սարքենք դժվարը սարքածը պահելնա:


Ահիկ, այ եթե մի քիչ հասկանայիր այն, ինչ ասում են, եթե քաղաքականությունը քո համար չլիներ անիմաստ բառերի կույտի հորձանուտը աջ ու ձախ շաղ տալու հնարավորություն, գուցե հասկանայիր, որ հենց երկիրը վերջնական քանդելու դեմն առնելու համար է, որ ընտրվեց այս ուղին: Բայց դե չես հասկանում: Դու իմ կողքը կանգնած էիր հանրահավաքին ու ամենահասարակ խոսքերը, որոնք ակնհայտ էին թե ինչին և ում են վերաբերվում, էնպիսի տրագիկոմեդիկ վերլուծության էիր ենթարկում, որ աչքերս ճակատի մոտակայքում սևեռվելուց էլ ներքև իջնելու ցանկություն չէին հայտնում, էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Շուտ ու սխալ հետևություններ ես անում Հակոբ ջան: Ժողովրդի դժգոհ զանգվածը մեծանում է, իսկ պետության վարած սխալ ու կործանարար տնտեսական քաղաքականությունը ուղղակի ստիպում է մարդկանց դառնալ ընդիմադիր: Դու պետք է երեկ Հայաստանում լինեիր՝ վիճակի ամբողջ լրջությունն ու ծանրությունը պատկերացնելու համար, որովհետև բառերով նկարագրել, թե ի՞նչ է կատարվում այստեղ, պարզապես անհնար է:


Վազգեն ջան, այս կարեւոր տեղեկության վերլուծումից բխում է այն, որ Հայաստանի իշխանությունն է կառավարում ընդիմությանը։

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգեն ջան, այս կարեւոր տեղեկության վերլուծումից բխում է այն, որ Հայաստանի իշխանությունն է կառավարում ընդիմությանը։


Տենց բան չի բխում: Բխում ա, որ պետությունը առնվազն թքած ունի երկրի տնտեսական վիճակի վրա, ու ժողովրդի բարեկեցությունը վերջին տեղում ա իրանց համար:

----------


## voter

> .........
> 
> *Մոդերատորական: խնդրում եմ այսուհետ ՍՍերժանտների ու հաբՌՔածների ժարգոնային բառերը չօգտագործել: Ժարգոնային գրառումը հակասում է ակումբի կանոնադրությանը: Բացի այդ, այդպիսի բառերի առկայությունը գրառման մեջ շղարշ է գցում ամբողջ գրառման ու վրա և տհաճ են մյուս անդամներին:*


 Լավ իսկ ՍՍերժանտներ ու բաՌԿավորոճողներ տարբերակը ոնց ա, ընդունելի ա :Cool: 

Իսկ որ ԼՏՊի ելույթը առանձին թեմայի արժանի չի Ակումբում  :Shok:  - դա խոշոր փոփոխություն ակուբի քաղաքականության մեջ համարենք, թե որպես ԼՏՊից հիասթափության փաստ՞ ընկալենք

----------


## Elmo

> Լավ իսկ ՍՍերժանտներ ու բաՌԿավորոճողներ տարբերակը ոնց ա, ընդունելի ա
> 
> Իսկ որ ԼՏՊի ելույթը առանձին թեմայի արժանի չի Ակումբում  - դա խոշոր փոփոխություն ակուբի քաղաքականության մեջ համարենք, թե որպես ԼՏՊից հիասթափության փաստ՞ ընկալենք


Ավելի լավ ա հանրության կողմից ընդունելի տարբերակ ընտրես, քան նոր բառեր հնարես: Վերը թվարկածները ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում հնից, ու հաջորդիվ օգտագործելուց կջնջվեն: Այսինքն ստիպված պետք է լինելու գրառումը ջնջել:

Լևոնի ելույթին առանձին թեմա չհատկացնելը նշանակում է, որ նրա ելույթին առանձին թեմա չի հատկացվել(ու ոչ մի ավել բան չի նշանակում): Ես առանձնապես ոչ սիրել եմ իրան ոչ էլ հիսաթափվել եմ իրանում: Ոչ էլ նրա գաղափարներին եմ հավանականություն տալիս:

----------


## voter

> Ավելի լավ ա հանրության կողմից ընդունելի տարբերակ ընտրես, քան նոր բառեր հնարես: Վերը թվարկածները ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում հնից, ու հաջորդիվ օգտագործելուց կջնջվեն: Այսինքն ստիպված պետք է լինելու գրառումը ջնջել:
> 
> Լևոնի ելույթին առանձին թեմա չհատկացնելը նշանակում է, որ նրա ելույթին առանձին թեմա չի հատկացվել(ու ոչ մի ավել բան չի նշանակում): Ես առանձնապես ոչ սիրել եմ իրան ոչ էլ հիսաթափվել եմ իրանում: Ոչ էլ նրա գաղափարներին եմ հավանականություն տալիս:


Ես հանրության կողմից ընդունված տարբերակներով, որ շարժվող լինեի վաղուց մսի վաճառքի տաղավար կունենաի և ոչ թե ֆորումներում ազատ մտածող կպլստաի 

Զուտ հետաքրիքիր է, ժողովրդի կողմից ընդունելի տարբերակ ԿԱ՞ Որն ա՞ Ղարաբաղցի՞ Աբարանցի՞ Լեննագանցի՞ թե Էշ միլիցա՞ կամ որպես Քոռ ախտեցի բնորոշեմ այդ զանգվածին, որ որոճում է իշխանական դաշտերում - «ընտանիք ունենք պիտի պահենք» կարգախոսով

----------


## Elmo

> Զուտ հետաքրիքիր է, ժողովրդի կողմից ընդունելի տարբերակ ԿԱ՞ Որն ա՞


Իհարկե կա, բոլորը անուն հայրանունով չեն անվանում նշված անձաց: Նայիր նախորդ գրառումները, իրերը իրենց անունով կոչելու ցանկությունը լրիվ բնական եմ համարում, բայց արի նոր տերմիններ չհորինենք  :Wink: 
Դրանք իրոք լավ չեն հնչում

----------


## Norton

*Հելսինկյան Քաղաքացիական Ասամբլեայի Վանաձորի գրասենյակը խոսում է մարդու տեղաշարժի սահմանափակումների մասին*



> 2009թ. մարտի 1-ին Հելսինկյան Քաղաքացիական Ասամբլեայի Վանաձորի գրասենյակի կողմից դիտարկումներ են իրականացվել՝ կապված մարդկանց տեղաշարժի սահմանափակումների հետ։ *Հելսինկյան Քաղաքացիական Ասամբլեայի Վանաձորի գրասենյակի հրապարակված զեկույցում նված է, որ մարտի 1-ի՝ ընդդիմության կողմից կազմակերպված հանրահավաքին հանրապետության մյուս մարզերից քաղաքացիների մասնակցության հնարավորությունն ամբողջությամբ սահմանափակվեց գործող իշխանությունների կողմից։*
> 
> *«Մասնավորապես` ՀՔԱ Վանաձորի գրասենյակի կողմից Լոռու մարզի Վանաձոր, Սպիտակ քաղաքների սահմաններում իրականացված դիտարկումների արդյունքները ցույց են տալիս հետևյալը։ 2009թ. մարտի 1-ին Վանաձորից Երևան մեկնել թե՛ երթուղային տաքսիներով, թե՛ միկրոավտոբուսներով հնարավոր չէր», – ասված է զեկույցում։
> *
> Հրապարակման հեղինակները նշում են, որ Վանաձորից Երևան ուղևորափոխադրումներ իրականացնող «Ոսկեթև» ՍՊԸ-ի միկրոավտոբուսները սովորաբար կանգնում են Վանաձորի «Ավտոկայանում», որտեղից շարժվում են մոտ 30 րոպեն մեկ հաճախականությամբ։ Այս գրաֆիկը երբեք չի խախտվում, ծայրահեղ դեպքում` միկրոավտոբուսների անսարքության կամ տեխնիկական խնդիրներ առաջանալու դեպքում դրանց փոխարինում են այլ միկրոավտոբուսներ։ Բացի միկրոավտոբուսները, նույն տարածքից Երևան են մեկնում նաև երթուղային տաքսիներ` թե անհատ վարորդների, թե հատուկ տաքսի ծառայությունների մեքենաներ։ Երթուղային տաքսիները տեղափոխում էին միայն օդանավակայան մեկնող ուղևորներին, ովքեր ցույց էին տալիս ինքնաթիռի տոմսերը։ Վանաձոր-Երևան ճանապարհին նույնպես իրավապահ համակարգի աշխատակիցները ստուգում էին ուղևորների տոմսերը։
> 
> *«2009թ. մարտի 1-ին առավոտյան ժամը 11։00-ից մինչև երեկոյան 18։00-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում, թեև «Ոսկեթև» ՍՊԸ-ի միկրոավտոբուսները կանգնած էին իրենց տեղում, բայց Երևան չէին մեկնում։ «Ոսկեթև» ՍՊԸ-ի միկրոավտոբուսների շարժը համակարգող «Ավտոկայանի» համապատասխան աշխատակիցը այդ ամենը բացատրեց հետևյալ կերպ. «Մեքենաների պրոֆիլակտիկ վերանորոգման աշխատանքներ են իրականացվում, երեկոյան 17։00-ից, 18։00-ից հետո, երբ կվերջացնեն իրենց աշխատանքները, կմեկնեն Երևան»։ Միկրոավտոբուսների վարորդները տեղեկացրել են, որ Վանաձորից Երևան մեկնող միկրոավտոբուսներին իրավապահ համակարգի աշխատակիցները ետ են դարձնում», – նշված է զեկույցում։*
> 
> ՀՔԱ Վանաձորի գրասենյակի ղեկավար Արթուր Սաքունցը այդ խնդրի շուրջ զրուցել է Լոռու մարզպետի, Լոռու մարզպետարանի տրանսպորտի վարչության պետ Վ. Գևորգյանի, ՀՀ տրանսպորտի և կապի նախարարության Լոռու մարզային վարչության աշխատակից Գագիկ Մարիկյանի, ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազության մամուլի քարտուղար Սոնա Տռուզյանի, ՀՀ ճանապարհային ոստիկանության հերթապահության աշխատակցի հետ։
> ...


Լրիվ մանկապարտեզա :Bad:

----------

Ambrosine (04.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: voter ինձ ժարգոն բառի ծագումը բացատրելու փոխարեն, պարզապես պահիր ֆոռումում քննարկումներ անցկացնելու կանոնները, ինչպես բոլորը: Դու մենակ չես այստեղ: Ժարգոնի ծագումը լուսաբանող գրառումդ ջնջված է:*

----------

Kuk (04.03.2009), Norton (04.03.2009)

----------


## voter

Ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ համարյա մենակ եմ բարբաջում այս թեմայում ու առավել ևս ԼՏՊի ելույթից հետո, ինչը այդպես չեր նախորդ անգամներին - բուռն ծափահարությունները ու հրճվանքը ԼՏՊի ելույթոցվ, վերլուծությունները շարունակվում էին նաև հանրահավաքից հետո։

Առայժմ միայն լռություն է, կամ չեն մարսել վերջին ելույթը, ոչ միայն ակումբցիները, կամ այն փաստը, որ ԼՏՊի ելույթի մասին նաև ոչ ԼՏՊականներն են լավ կարծիք հայտնել, շատերին հուսահատեցրել է, քանի որ մինչ այժ նրանք կարծում էին, որ ԼՏՊի հետ միայն իրենք կարող են համակարծիք լինել....

Կարճ ասած ԼՏՊ ասում է մասնակցենք ընտրական բոլոր գործնթացներին ու ամեն տեղ մեր քաղաքական ներկայությունով ապահովվենք արդար ընտրություններ, հեղափոխություններից ձեռ քաշենք - իսկ դա ՎՃՌԱԿԱՆ մարդկանց համար, որ հայ հայա սպասում էին, որ հեսա միմիլյոն մարդ հավաքենք գոռանք Լևոն նախագահ սախ կփլվի, դեպրեսիա մեջ է գցել։

----------

Tig (05.03.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ...........................................
> ........................................հեղափոխություններից ձեռ քաշենք - իսկ դա ՎՃՌԱԿԱՆ մարդկանց համար, որ հայ հայա սպասում էին, որ հեսա միմիլյոն մարդ հավաքենք գոռանք Լևոն նախագահ սախ կփլվի, դեպրեսիա մեջ է գցել։



1. Լևոնը երբեք չի ասել, որ հեղափոխություն է լինելու (կարա՞ս գտնես էդ տողերը ու բերես)

2. Տնտեսական ահագնացող ճգնաժամին ֆիանասատնտեսական կատաստրոֆիկ քաղաքականության ֆոնի վրա խելամիտ չի ժողովրդին գռգռելը, դրա հետևանքներն անկանխատեսելի են

3. Լևոն գոռալով չի որ էս իշխանական տռանդուլետը պիտի փլվի… էս իշխանություններն իրենք իրենց են փլվում, խնդիրը կազմաքանդելն է, որպեսզի փլատակների տակ չմանա ժողովուրդը, էնքան պրոբլեմներ որ մեր երկիրն ունի քանդելը լուծում չի… ճառը մի հատ էլ կարդա և "քանդել" ու "կազմաքանդել" բառերը բառարանում մի հատ էլ նայի

----------

Norton (05.03.2009), Tig (05.03.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ համարյա մենակ եմ բարբաջում այս թեմայում ու առավել ևս ԼՏՊի ելույթից հետո, ինչը այդպես չեր նախորդ անգամներին - բուռն ծափահարությունները ու հրճվանքը ԼՏՊի ելույթոցվ, վերլուծությունները շարունակվում էին նաև հանրահավաքից հետո։
> 
> Առայժմ միայն լռություն է, կամ չեն մարսել վերջին ելույթը, ոչ միայն ակումբցիները, կամ այն փաստը, որ ԼՏՊի ելույթի մասին նաև ոչ ԼՏՊականներն են լավ կարծիք հայտնել, շատերին հուսահատեցրել է, քանի որ մինչ այժ նրանք կարծում էին, որ ԼՏՊի հետ միայն իրենք կարող են համակարծիք լինել....
> 
> Կարճ ասած ԼՏՊ ասում է մասնակցենք ընտրական բոլոր գործնթացներին ու ամեն տեղ մեր քաղաքական ներկայությունով ապահովվենք արդար ընտրություններ, հեղափոխություններից ձեռ քաշենք - իսկ դա ՎՃՌԱԿԱՆ մարդկանց համար, որ հայ հայա սպասում էին, որ հեսա միմիլյոն մարդ հավաքենք գոռանք Լևոն նախագահ սախ կփլվի, դեպրեսիա մեջ է գցել։



*voter*, ես նույնպես ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ դու *համարյա* մենակ ես բարբաջում էստեղ: Իսկ թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդացե՞լ ես: «Հանրահավաք և երթ մարտի 1-ին»: Այսօր արդեն մարտի 5-ն է, քննարկումներն այստեղ շարունակելն այլևս նպատակահարմար չէ: Զրույցը կարելի է շարունակել այլ թեմաներում:

Իսկ այն, որ դու նորից շարունակում ես մարդկանց բաժանել «ԼՏՊ-ական / ոչ ԼՏՊ-ականների», ընդ որում՝ գրում ես, որ որոշ «ոչ ԼՏՊ-ականներ» էլ են դրական կարծիք հայտնել ելույթի մասին, ու դրանից հետևություն ես անում, որ «ԼՏՊ-ականները» գուցե հուսահատվել են, ստիպում է կասկածով նայել քո մտածական ունակություններին: Մարդիկ հորոսկոպով չեն բաժանվում «լևոնական - ոչ լևոնականների», և ոչ էլ «լևոնական» լինելը կարմա է: Պարզապես լինում են ելույթին (մարտավարությանը, վարած քաղաքականությանը, գաղափարախոսությանը) դրական և բացասական վերաբերվող մարդիկ: Ու վերջ: Մնացածը դեմագոգիա է: Զոմբիներ, հոգեխանգարվածներ, ջհուդմասոններ, համաշխարհային դավադրություն, ՍՍ, ՌՔ, Ինտելեկտուալ (c)... Համակարծի՞ք են հիմա՝ իմ քաղաքական ճամբարից են, քննադատու՞մ են՝ քաղաքական հակառակորդ են: Այն, որ որոշ «հակալևոնականներ» դրական են արտահայտվել ելույթի մասին, ինձ կարող է միայն ուրախացնել և ոչ՝ հակառակը: Իսկ քո գրած խանդի տեսարանը, ցավում եմ, բայց այսօրվա իրականության մեջ տեղ չունի: Սա բեմ չէ, մենք էլ Օթելլո-Դեզդեմոնա չենք:

*voter*, եթե հանկարծ 999.999 մարդ հավաքվեր և գոռար «Լևոն, նախագահ», դու նրանց կմիանայի՞ր: Իսկ եթե գոռային «Պարույր, նախագահ» կամ «Վահան, նախագա՞հ»: Ինչ-որ մեկին կմիանայի՞ր ընդհանրապես: Չե՞ս կարծում, որ հիմա միայնակ գայլերի դարն անցել է. կամ դու ես միանում, կամ այնպես ես անում, որ քեզ միանան: «Քաղաքականությունում» ամենաակտիվ անդամներից մեկն ես, սակայն դեռ հստակ արտահայտված քաղաքական կողմնորոշում ցույց չես տվել: Ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան չես առաջարկել: Ոչ մի տարբերակում չես դրել ամենատարբեր քաղաքական գործողությունների մեջ՝ ամեն ինչին հավասարապես ոչնչացնող գնահատական տալով: «Քադում» էին բուրգը՝ կծու ծիծաղում էիր: «Սահմանադրության շրջանակներում» են գործում՝ ծաղրում ես ու հրճվում: Իմ տպավորությամբ՝ նույնիսկ «հավերժ ընդդիմադիր» էլ չես, այլ «հավերժ թունոտ բողոքավոր» (հազար ներողություն): Եվ ուրեմն հարց. ի՞նչ օգուտ: Ու՞մ համար: Որպես ի՞նչ:

----------

Chuk (05.03.2009), Nareco (05.03.2009), Norton (05.03.2009), Մարկիզ (05.03.2009), Վիշապ (05.03.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Ահիկ, այ եթե մի քիչ հասկանայիր այն, ինչ ասում են, եթե քաղաքականությունը քո համար չլիներ անիմաստ բառերի կույտի հորձանուտը աջ ու ձախ շաղ տալու հնարավորություն, գուցե հասկանայիր, որ հենց երկիրը վերջնական քանդելու դեմն առնելու համար է, որ ընտրվեց այս ուղին: Բայց դե չես հասկանում: Դու իմ կողքը կանգնած էիր հանրահավաքին ու ամենահասարակ խոսքերը, որոնք ակնհայտ էին թե ինչին և ում են վերաբերվում, էնպիսի տրագիկոմեդիկ վերլուծության էիր ենթարկում, որ աչքերս ճակատի մոտակայքում սևեռվելուց էլ ներքև իջնելու ցանկություն չէին հայտնում, էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ:


Դե դու լավ գիտես որ ես էտքան լավ քաղաքականությունից չեմ հասկանում ինչքան դու, էտ շեշտել պետք էլ չէր: 
Բայց ես լավ գիտեմ, որ նույնիսկ մի օր էլ շուտ ճիշտ քաղաքականության ուղղու վրա կանգնելը կարողա շատ մեծ օգուտների բերի որոշակի ժամանակահատվածի վերջում: Դրա համար եմ ասում ինչքան Լևոնը շուտ գա էնքան շատ հիմնարկներ ու ընկերություններ կփրկվեն: Իսկ ինքը ասումա հակառակը սպասեք: Ու ամեն մի օրվա սպասելը տանումա երկրում եղած բարիքի ոչնչացման:
Ես իհարկե հուսով եմ, որ եթե Լևոնը գա մի բան կփոխվի, քանի որ սրանց վարած տնտեսական քաղաքականությունից արդեն հույսս կտրել եմ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դե դու լավ գիտես որ ես էտքան լավ քաղաքականությունից չեմ հասկանում ինչքան դու, էտ շեշտել պետք էլ չէր: 
> Բայց ես լավ գիտեմ, որ նույնիսկ մի օր էլ շուտ ճիշտ քաղաքականության ուղղու վրա կանգնելը կարողա շատ մեծ օգուտների բերի որոշակի ժամանակահատվածի վերջում: Դրա համար եմ ասում ինչքան Լևոնը շուտ գա էնքան շատ հիմնարկներ ու ընկերություններ կփրկվեն: Իսկ ինքը ասումա հակառակը սպասեք: Ու ամեն մի օրվա սպասելը տանումա երկրում եղած բարիքի ոչնչացման:
> Ես իհարկե հուսով եմ, որ եթե Լևոնը գա մի բան կփոխվի, քանի որ սրանց վարած տնտեսական քաղաքականությունից արդեն հույսս կտրել եմ:


Հա, բայց ո՞նց գա… Էդ աթոռը հո Բաղրամյանի վրա անկապ դրած չի, որ ով ուզենա գնա վրան բազմի: 
Շուտ գալը կախված է մեր հասարակության գիտակցությունից:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դրա համար եմ ասում ինչքան Լևոնը շուտ գա էնքան շատ հիմնարկներ ու ընկերություններ կփրկվեն: Իսկ ինքը ասումա հակառակը սպասեք:


Ձրի պանիր մենակ մկան թակարդում ա լինում  :Smile: : Եթե ամեն ինչ ասելով լիներ... Հիմա շատ-շատերը որդերին կերակրելիս կլիների, շատ-շատերն էլ լիքը ապորինածին խորթ եղբայրներ կունենային  :Smile: :

Պիտի էնպիսի պահ լինի, որ իշխանափոխությունը հնարավորինս սահուն ու առանց լուրջ ցնցումների կատարվի: Իսկ էդ պահը չի գալիս, ստեղծում են: Ես, դու, մյուսները:

----------


## dvgray

> Ձրի պանիր մենակ մկան թակարդում ա լինում : Եթե ամեն ինչ ասելով լիներ... Հիմա շատ-շատերը որդերին կերակրելիս կլիների, շատ-շատերն էլ լիքը ապորինածին խորթ եղբայրներ կունենային :
> 
> Պիտի էնպիսի պահ լինի, որ իշխանափոխությունը հնարավորինս սահուն ու առանց լուրջ ցնցումների կատարվի: Իսկ էդ պահը չի գալիս, ստեղծում են: Ես, դու, մյուսները:


Առանց ցնցումների մենակ համարյա մեռած մարդն ա վերջնականապես մեռնում:
իսկ սղալու մասով ասեմ , որ անգամ Պլյուշչենկոն մեկ-մեկ սղալուց ընկնում էր:
ասածս էն ա, որ ոչ թե ընկնելն ա կարևորև, ու դրանից վախենալ ա պետք, այլ վախը բռնել ա պետք ու բորդյուրից ձեռները պոկել ու շարժվել ա պետք:

----------

Ahik (06.03.2009)

----------


## dvgray

մի քիչ քննադատական ա պետք նայել "մտքերին"… 
սիրեք քննադատական ռեալիզմը ձեր մեջ, այլ ոչ թե ձեզ քննադատական ռեալիզմի մեջ

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ համարյա մենակ եմ բարբաջում այս թեմայում ու առավել ևս ԼՏՊի ելույթից հետո, ինչը այդպես չեր նախորդ անգամներին - բուռն ծափահարությունները ու հրճվանքը ԼՏՊի ելույթոցվ, վերլուծությունները շարունակվում էին նաև հանրահավաքից հետո։
> 
> Առայժմ միայն լռություն է, կամ չեն մարսել վերջին ելույթը, ոչ միայն ակումբցիները, կամ այն փաստը, որ ԼՏՊի ելույթի մասին նաև ոչ ԼՏՊականներն են լավ կարծիք հայտնել, շատերին հուսահատեցրել է, քանի որ մինչ այժ նրանք կարծում էին, որ ԼՏՊի հետ միայն իրենք կարող են համակարծիք լինել....


Voter, ընդհանրապես քննարկումների ժամանակ ճիշտ է ընտրել առավել համապատասխան բառեր: Մասնավորապես այս գրառմանդ մեջ անընդունելի եմ համարում «բարբաջել» բառը: Լրիվ ընդունելի է, երբ ինքդ քո խոսքը համարում ես բարբաջանք, սակայն մյուս կողմից դու աննուղակի ասում ես, որ ուրիշներն էլ են բարբաջում («համարյա մենակ եմ բարբաջում», այսինքն կան այլ բարբաջողներ, «ինչը այդպես չեր նախորդ անգամներին», այսինքն նախորդ անգամները բարբաջում էին): Նման կերպ խոսելը ոչ մի եզր չունի քաղաքակիրթ քննարկման հետ, այլ ընդամենը կարող է լրացնել խոսքի բացակայությունը ու դիմացինին խայթել ցանկանալու ցանկությունը: Այսուհանդերձ ես լիահույս եմ, որ այսպիսի խոսելաոճը հետևում թողնելու բավարար կամք կարող ես դրսևորել:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթին ու դրա մարսել-չմարսելուն, ապա պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ օրինակ ես, այո՛, ամբողջովին չեմ մարսել: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ամբողջովին չեմ մարսել նրա մյուս ելույթները: Ինչու՞: Շատ պարզ: Ոչ մեկը, անկախ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նկատմամբ ունեցած օբյեկտիվ կամ սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունքից չի կարող, պարզապես չի կարող հերքել այդ մարդու ինտելեկտը, հաշվարկելու ունակությունը, անալիտիկ միտքը: Նրա ելույթները մշտապես ունենում են բազում շերտեր ու անգամ փորձառու քաղաքագետները միշտ չի, որ կարողանում են ընկալել ու տեսնել այդ բազում շերտերը: Օրինակ այս անգամվա ելույթի թաքնված շերտերից մեկը ուղերձն էր առ իշխանություն՝ բաց թողնել քաղկալանավորներին, հանգստացնելով նրանց, որ հեղափոխություն ու ապստամբություն չի լինելու, մի վախեցեք: Ուղերձն ընդունված է, քննարկման առարկա դարձել է մերձիշխանական կուլիսներում, արդեն կան որոշակի արձագանքներ: Բայց դե սա ընդամենը շերտերից մեկն էր:

Մյուս կողմից միշտ չէ, որ նրա ելույթների վերլուծականով հանդես գալը շնորհակալ գործ է: Հրաշալի տիրապետելով լեզվին ու հրաշալի կառուցելով իր խոսքը, ինքը հաճախ լրացուցիչ մեկնաբանությունների տեղ չի թողնում: «Ի՞նչ ասես, եթե ինքն ամենն ասել է» տիպի: Այսուհանդերձ օրինակ ես իրականում պատրաստվում էի որոշակի վերլուծականով հանդես գալը, այդ մասին գրել էլ եմ նախորդ գրառումների մեջ, սակայն դա պետք է անեի հանգիստ ժամանակ, շատ մտածված, որպեսզի հանկարծ ու անհեթեթ վերլուծություններ չունենամ: Որպեսզի իմ վերլուծականները լինեն ճիշտ, այլ ոչ թե մտացածին, ինչպես, օրինակ, քոնոնք:

Այսպես, օրինակ քո ասածներից.



> Կարճ ասած ԼՏՊ ասում է մասնակցենք ընտրական բոլոր գործնթացներին ու ամեն տեղ մեր քաղաքական ներկայությունով ապահովվենք արդար ընտրություններ, հեղափոխություններից ձեռ քաշենք - իսկ դա ՎՃՌԱԿԱՆ մարդկանց համար, որ հայ հայա սպասում էին, որ հեսա միմիլյոն մարդ հավաքենք գոռանք Լևոն նախագահ սախ կփլվի, դեպրեսիա մեջ է գցել։


Այս խոսքերը պրոցեսները չհասկանալու արդյունք են: Մասնավորապես Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու Համաժողովրդական շարժման զգալի մասը մշտապես դեմ են եղել հեղաշրջումներին ու ապստամբություններին, շեշտը դնելով սահմանադրական ուղու վրա, ինչպես նաև մարդու մտքի հեղափոխության վրա: Ըստ էության այս անգամ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն այդ ուղղությամբ ոչ մի նոր բան չի ասել: Այո՛, կան շարժման մեջ առավել կտրուկ գործողությունների, ապստամբությունների կողմնակիցներ: Սակայն հետաքրքիր էր դիտել հանրահավաքի ժամանակ մարդկանց վերաբերմունքը: Այդ մասին արդեն գրել եմ այս թեմայում մի մեծ վերլուծականում: Անգամ կտրուկ գործողությունների տենչացող մարդիկ չընկճվեցին, չվհատվեցին, այլ շարունակեցին մնալ նույնքան վճռական ու համբերատար, հանգիստ: Հետևաբար տողերդ, որ իբր մարդիկ հուսահատվել են կամ դեպրեսիայի մեջ ընկել, հասարակ մերկապարանոց խոսքեր են: Դրանում համոզվելու համար հեռու գնալ պետք չէ, այլ թեկուզ հենց այս թեմայում կարդալ շարժման համախոհների հանգիստ ու չընկճված, հաղթական գրառումները:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է վճռականին, ապա ինչպես և Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասաց, տարբեր են վճռական գործողությունների պատկերացումները: Սակայն կարելի է հանգիստ պարզել, որ համաժողովրդական շարժումը ու Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը ոչ մի վայրկյան, բացարձակապես ոչ մի վայրկյան չեն շեղվել վճռական ընթացքից, ու հաստատուն քայլելով առաջ են գնում: Ու սա հասկանում են շարժման համախոհների բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը ու ուս-ուսի տված առաջ են գնում: Կարիք չկա ապատեղեկատվությամբ զբաղվել:




> Մնում է նաև սկսեն ՏԻՄ ու տեղական ընտրություններին մասնակցելը ինչպես 1988-1991 էր ու ոչ թե միակ նպատակով, ամեն տեղ հաղթել, այլ այնան ինչքան կարող են։ Կամաց կամաց հանգիստ ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է փոխել։
> 
> Կարծես թե օրերս կլինի հայտարարություն Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին ՀԱԿն ինչպես է մասնակցելու...


Դու ունես որոշակի իդեա ֆիքսեր, որոնցից շեղվելու բավարար կամք, կարծում եմ, որ երբևէ չես ցուցաբերի: Եթե որոնում կատարեմ, ապա չեմ կասկածում, որ գրառումներդ 10-15%-ում կգտնեմ այս խոսքերի կրկնությունը: Ու միաժամանակ կգտնեմ բազում պատասխաններ, որտեղ քեզ բացատրել են, որ ՀԱԿ-ը միշտ էլ պատրաստակամ է եղել մասնակցել ՏԻՄ ու տեղական ընտրություններին, չնայած որ դրանք արդյունք չեն բերելու: Ինչ վերաբերվում է քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին, ապա հեչ-որ չէ թերթիր մամուլի էջերը, տեսնելու համար, որ դրան մասնակցելու մասին խոսվել է դեռ շատ վաղուց, դեռ մինչ այս հանրահավաքը, շատ ավելի շուտ: Հետևաբար գյուտեր չես անում:




> «Մենք ամեն ինչ ենք ուզում կամ ոչինչ» - գաղափարից հրաժարվելը լավ քայլ է, դրանով ցույց է տրվում, որ այն տխմարությունը, թե բացի ՀԱԿից ուրիշ ոչինչի համար Հայաստանյան քաղաքական դաշտում տեղ չկան, օրակարգից հանվում է։


Սա տարրական զրպարտություն է: ՀԱԿ-ը երբևէ չի ունեցել «Մենք ամեն ինչ ենք ուզում կամ ոչինչ» կարգախոս: Դա իրերի սխալ ընկալման քո անձնական խնդիրը, թերությունն է: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը մշտապես ազատություն տվել է այլ քաղաքական ուժերին գործելու, այլ հարց է, որ ստեղծված իրավիճակում այլոք աշխատելու տեղ չունեն: Ու հիմա էլ չունեն: Ընդդիմադիր դաշտում կանգնելը գրեթե ավտոմատ նշանակում է միանալ ՀԱԿ-ին, այլ տարբերակ չկա ինչ-որ բանի հասնելու ու այս իմաստով ՀԱԿ-ը եզակի է ՀՀ նոր պատմության մեջ, ինչպես և ողջ տարածաշրջանում: Ի դեպ այս մասին նաև հանրահավաքին խոսվեց, ասաց Զուրաբյանը, հետևաբար ամեն ինչի քո սխալ ընկալումը այստեղ ևս ակնհայտ է: Իսկ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն օրինակ, իր ելույթում ասաց, որ ասենք ռադիկալ ուժերը, եթե իրենց համար տեղ կա, կարող են գալ ու տանել իրենց հետևից մարդկանց, որովհետև պահանջարկը մշտապես ծնում է առաջարկ: Սակայն նրա խոսքերը ճիշտ ընկալելն անգամ քեզ կհուշեր, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը թերահավատ է այդպիսի ուժի առաջացման կամ ակտիվացման հարցում:




> ՀԱՄԱԳՈՐԾԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ որի հիմքը ընդհանուր արժեքները, գաղափարներն են հուսամ, որ շատերի մոտ նույնպես վերջապես կսկսի ձևավորվել որպես առնվազն ՀԱՆԴՈՒՐԺՈՂԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ։ Հանդուրժողականություն առ այն, որ կարող են լինել ուրիշ մտածելակերպի ուրիշ մոտեցումների գործիչներ ու անձիք, որոնց հետ և համադրելի և հակադրելի գաղափարներն կան ու կլինեն։


Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը մի կառույց է, որտեղ մտած են տարբեր գաղափարներ կրող կուսակցություններ, խմբեր, անհատներ: Նրանց միավորել է ընդհանուր արժեքների համար պայքարին անհրաժեշտ համագործակցությունը: Դա եղել է միշտ ու նոր բան չէ: Եթե նոր ես նկատում, որ ՀԱԿ-ն այդպիսի ուժ է, դա քո ցավոտ խնդիրն է: Մեռանք ամիսներ շարունակ այդ մասին բարձրաձայնելով, ի՞նչ մեղավոր ենք, որ նոր-նոր ես հասկանում: Ի դեպ կրկնեմ, այս հանրահավաքին Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ըստ էության նոր բան չի ասել, այլ ընդամենը շատ բաներ համախմբված է ասել:



Այսքանով էս պահին սահմանափակվեմ, ես դեռ ցանկանում եմ ժամանակ գտնել ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթի նորմալ (այլ ոչ թե քո գրածի նման) վերլուծությամբ հանդես գալ:

----------

Nareco (05.03.2009), Norton (06.03.2009), Հայկօ (07.03.2009), Մարկիզ (05.03.2009)

----------


## voter

Լավ ես եմ չեմ նկատել, որ ԼՏՊն ու ՀԱԿը 
ՀԱՆԴՈՒՐԺՈՂ է
ԲԱՐԵԽՈՍ Է
ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ երբեք ՉԻ ուզում
ՏԻՄ ընտրություններին սկսած գյուղապետից, վերջացրած մարզպետով հա էլ մասնակցել է...

Համաձայն եմ, վերցնում եմ իմ վրա, թող որ ես սխալված լինեմ եմ – մութ էր չեմ նկատել անարատ, ազնիվ, հանգիստ ընդդիմությունը, չեմ նկատել ոչ թե ինչ որ մեկին ԴԵՄ ուղղված գործողությունները այլ ինչ որ բանի ԿՈՂՄ ուղղված նպատակներ – մնում է հովհարային անջատումը վերջանա, լույսը տան ու բոլորին ցույց տան, որ հենց այդպես է, ԼՏՊի ու ՀԱԿի կողմնակիցների ճառերում ու միտինգնրեի ելույթներում գործողություններ են ու ոչ միայն կանխատեսումներ ու դրանք ԻՐԵՆՔ անում են, քաղաքական դաշտ են ձևավորում, երբ քննադատությունից բացի ինչ որ բան էլ է տեղի ունենում...

Միայն ուրախ կլինեմ..

Ի դեպ Տիգրան Սարգսյանին աչքիս իսկապես հանելու են, քանի որ իր պատասխանում ԼՏՊին խոսքի ազատությունից է խոսում ու փաստացի ԼՏՊի համագործակցության առաջարկին համաձայնություն  է տալիս




> Տիգրան Սարգսյանն նաեւ ասել է. ՚Ես ինքս 5 տարի եղել եմ արմատական ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչ£ Ես ինքս ինձ մեղավոր եմ համարում շատ բաներում եւ հայցում եմ մեր ընդդիմախոսների ներողամտությունը մեր սխալների համար, իմ անձնական սխալների համար£ Մենք պետք է լինենք հանդուրժողա կան, մենք չպետք է այրենք համագործակցության կամուրջները£ Հայ ժողովրդի պատմության դասերն այսպիսին են՝ հաջողությունների հասնում ենք միայն այն պահին, երբ կարողանում ենք ապահովել համագործակցությունՙ£


http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=70089

ՍՊԱՍԸՄ ենք անելիքներին – համագործակցելն տեսնենք ինչպես է լինելու...

----------


## Chuk

Է՜խ, Voter, փաստորեն նկատում ես մենակ առաջին նկատելին ու չես ուզում ավելի ուշադիր նայել... Մեջբերում եմ նույն Տիգրան Սարգսյանի նույն ժամանակ ասած այլ խոսքերը.



> Այդ չարությունը, անհանդուրժողականությունը ձուլում է նոր փամփուշտներ, լինելու են նոր սպանություններ, եթե մենք չկարողանանք այս մթնոլորտը արմատականորեն փոխելՙ


Ուշադի՜ր....

----------


## voter

> Է՜խ, Voter, փաստորեն նկատում ես մենակ առաջին նկատելին ու չես ուզում ավելի ուշադիր նայել... Մեջբերում եմ նույն Տիգրան Սարգսյանի նույն ժամանակ ասած այլ խոսքերը.
> 
> Ուշադի՜ր....


Փամփուշտների մասը իշխանությունը գրավածներին է վերաբերում

----------


## Chuk

> Փամփուշտների մասը իշխանությունը գրավածներին է վերաբերում


Ու իր մեջ նաև զգուշացում է պարունակում  :Wink:

----------


## voter

Առանձին տողով ուզում եմ հռետորական հարց տալ – ասենք եթե ՀԱԿը իր ուժերն ուղղի ու մի ամբողջ շրջանում բոլոր գյուղապետեր, համայնքապետերի ընտրություններին մասնակցի ու հաղթի, դրանից վատ կզգաք՞

Հասկանալի է սովածին մեծ մեծ է պետք ճաշը փռթել, բայց միթե հիմա ավելի սոված ենք, քան 1988 ին էր, երբ գերագույն խորհրդի ընտրությունները ժողովրդավարացվեց Հայաստանը անկախացավ  քանի տարի անցավ – երեք, միչև սովետը հասկացավ, որ Թատերական հրապարակ փակես չփակես, միտինգ արգելես չարգելես, մեկ է իշխանությունը Հայաստանում արդեն հաերին է պատկանում, համրյա բոլոր ընտրովի պաշտոններում Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեի ու շարժման մարդիկ էին...

Այսօր ես չգիտեմ գեթ մեկ գոնէ գյուղապետ, որին կարելի է որպես ՀԱԿի կողմից իշխանության բերված համարել։

----------


## Chuk

> Առանձին տողով ուզում եմ հռետորական հարց տալ – ասենք եթե ՀԱԿը իր ուժերն ուղղի ու մի ամբողջ շրջանում բոլոր գյուղապետեր, համայնքապետերի ընտրություններին մասնակցի ու հաղթի, դրանից վատ կզգաք՞


Voter, ե՞րբ կհասկանաս, թե ինչի՞ մասին ու ինչի՞ համար ես խոսում, իմաց տուր, լա՞վ: Պայմանավորվեցի՞նք: Թե՞ ինչ-որ առանձնահատուկ խելք է պետք ունենալ, հասկանալու համար, որ բոլորս էլ շատ կուզեինք այդ բոլոր ընտրություններին մասնակցելով հաղթել: Իսկ մյուս կողմից իրատեսությունը չենք կորցրել ու գիտենք, որ կեղծիքների մեխանիզմը դեռ հաղթահարված չի: Էնպես որ նորից եմ հարցնում: Ինչի՞ համար ես գրում, գիտենք որ ստեղնաշարի ստեղների տեղը գիտես:

----------


## voter

> Ու իր մեջ նաև զգուշացում է պարունակում


Դա ակընհայտ է – կարմիր կովը կաշին չի փոխում, կարծում եմ արդեն բոլորը գիտեն, որ նեմեցիկներն, ռուբիկներն ու գագուլիկներն բռնությունից–ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏԻՑ բացի, ուրիշ խոսելաձև չգիտեն

Նախազգուշացում չէ ավելի շատ հուսահատության չիճ է, ....

----------


## Chuk

> Դա ակընհայտ է – կարմիր կովը կաշին չի փոխում, կարծում եմ արդեն բոլորը գիտեն, որ նեմեցիկներն, ռուբիկներն ու գագուլիկներն բռնությունից–ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏԻՑ բացի, ուրիշ խոսելաձև չգիտեն
> 
> Նախազգուշացում չէ ավելի շատ հուսահատության չիճ է, ....


Արի կլինի մենակ թե հիմա Սարգսյան Տիգրանին հրեշտակ մի սարքիր, հա՞  :Wink:

----------


## voter

> Voter, ե՞րբ կհասկանաս, թե ինչի՞ մասին ու ինչի՞ համար ես խոսում, իմաց տուր, լա՞վ: Պայմանավորվեցի՞նք: Թե՞ ինչ-որ առանձնահատուկ խելք է պետք ունենալ, հասկանալու համար, որ բոլորս էլ շատ կուզեինք այդ բոլոր ընտրություններին մասնակցելով հաղթել: Իսկ մյուս կողմից իրատեսությունը չենք կորցրել ու գիտենք, որ կեղծիքների մեխանիզմը դեռ հաղթահարված չի: Էնպես որ նորից եմ հարցնում: Ինչի՞ համար ես գրում, գիտենք որ ստեղնաշարի ստեղների տեղը գիտես:


Ես գիտեմ, որ Սովետական կեղծիքները ավլեի հաբռգած էին, քան հիմա, ուղղակի կուսակցությունը որոըում էր ու նշանակում ընտրություն մեկ թեկնածուով, բայց մեկ է ընտրվում էին նրանք, ովքեր գնում քննադատում էին, պարտիա ում ի չեստ նարոդային...

----------


## Chuk

> Ես գիտեմ, որ Սովետական կեղծիքները ավլեի հաբռգած էին, քան հիմա, ուղղակի կուսակցությունը որոըում էր ու նշանակում ընտրություն մեկ թեկնածուով, բայց մեկ է ընտրվում էին նրանք, ովքեր գնում քննադատում էին, պարտիա ում ի չեստ նարոդային...


Փաստորեն չպայմանավորեցինք... ցավալի է:

----------


## voter

> Արի կլինի մենակ թե հիմա Սարգսյան Տիգրանին հրեշտակ մի սարքիր, հա՞


Հրեշտակ չի, քցված տղայա, բանկիր տղեքն իրան մի 700 միլլիոնի քցել են, գնացել ՍՍին բողոքել է «արա էս ինչ են անում, շեֆ ջան ստիպի հանեն դոլլարներն շուկա » ՍՍն էլ ասել է «ապե ձեռ քաշի վարյանտ չկա, սաղ զինված են» ու ստեղ Տիգրանը մատը կծել ա....

----------


## Chuk

Ստորև ներկայացնում եմ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի՝ վերջին հանրահավաքի ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթի մասին վերլուծությունը.

*ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻ ԼԻՎԵՐՊՈՒԼՅԱՆ ՄԱՐՏԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ*

ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի` մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքում ունեցած ելույթը ինձ տարավ Մադրիդ, «Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեու» մարզադաշտ, որտեղ մեր հանրահավաքից ընդամենը չորս օր առաջ Լիվերպուլ քաղաքի համանուն ֆուտբոլային թիմը ՈւԵՖԱ-ի Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 1/8 եզրափակիչում 1։0 հաշվով հաղթանակ տարավ դաշտի տերերի` Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» նկատմամբ։

Մրցակցի հարկի տակ «Լիվերպուլի» տարած հաղթանակից հետո կրկին ֆուտբոլային աշխարհի քննարկման թիվ մեկ թեման դարձավ Ռաֆայի մարտավարությունը։ Ռաֆան «Լիվերպուլի» իսպանացի մարզիչ Ռաֆայել Բենիտեսն է, ով «Լիվերպուլի» հետ մեկ անգամ արդեն հասցրել է նվաճել Չեմպիոնների լիգայի հաղթողի կոչումը եւ համարվում է գավաթային մրցաշարերի լավագույն մասնագետներից մեկը։ Մադրիդում «Լիվերպուլի» հաղթանակից հետո ֆուտբոլային Եվրոպան պրկվել է. մի՞թե Ռաֆան այս անգամ էլ հաղթող դուրս կգա։

Ինչո՞ւմ է, ուրեմն, կայանում այդ մարտավարությունը։ Բենիտեսը իր թիմի առաջ ոչ թե գոլ խփելու, այլ գոլ բաց չթողնելու խնդիր է դնում։ Ըստ այդմ` թիմը ոչ թե պետք է ֆուտբոլ խաղա, այլ հակառակորդին զրկի խաղալու հնարավորությունից։ Ու երբ խնդիրը լուծված լինի, Աստված մեծ է, երեւի մի անկյունայինից-բանից, տուգանային հարվածից-բանից կլինի, կամ հակառակորդը կնյարդայնանա գոլ խփել չկարողանալու պատճառով ու ինքնագոլ կանի կամ որեւէ այլ ճակատագրական սխալ։ Իսկ մենք` տվյալ դեպքում «Լիվերպուլը», գոլ խփած չլինելու պատճառով չենք ներվայնանա, որովհետեւ մենք մեր առաջ գոլ խփելու խնդիր չենք էլ դրել։ Մեր խնդիրը ընդամենը գոլ բաց չթողնելն է, ու երբ գոլ բաց չենք թողնում, դա հակառակորդին ներվայնացնում է, իսկ մեզ ոգեւորում, որովհետեւ նրանք իրենց խնդիրը` գոլ խփել, չեն կարողացել լուծել, իսկ մենք մեր խնդիրը` գոլ բաց չթողնել, կարողացել ենք լուծել։ Ու երբ հակառակորդը կհասնի իր հուսահատության, իսկ մենք` մեր վստահության գագաթնակետին, այդ ժամանակ դուք, այսինքն` «Լիվերպուլի» ֆուտբոլիստները, գլխի էլ չեք ընկնի, թե ոնց ստացվեց, որ գոլ խփեցիք։ Դուք կզարմանաք, թե էդ ոնց եղավ, որ առանց այդ մտքի վրա կենտրոնանալու` գոլ խփեցիք։

Ճիշտ է, խաղի ընթացքում, երբ մեր ծրագիրը կիրականանա, հանդիսատեսը կձանձրանա, գուցե անգամ` քնի հեռուստացույցի առաջ, անգամ կսուլի ու կհայհոյի` կասի` արա, էս ֆուտբոլ ա՞, թե՞ ջրային շաշկի։ Բայց երբ մենք դուրս գանք ՉԼ մրցաշարի հաջորդ փուլ, բոլորը կասեն` մալադեց, տեսա՞ք` ոնց կրեցին Մադրիդի արքայական ակումբին։ Ահա սա է Բենիտեսի մարտավարությունը։ Չնայած` այն չի կարելի համարել հենց Բենիտեսի մարտավարություն, որովհետեւ դա ինքը չի հորինել. նման մարտավարություն ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլում շատ են կիրառում, բայց Բենիտեսը համարվում է դրա լավագույն իրագործողներից մեկը, եթե ոչ` լավագույնը։ Մարտավարությունը` մարտավարություն, բայց այն դեռ պետք է իրագործել ու դրա իրագործմամբ արդյունքի հասնել։

ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, մարտիմեկյան իր ելույթում խոսելով Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հետագա մարտավարության մասին, ըստ էության, առաջարկեց պայքարի հենց այն մոդելը, որ Չեմպիոնների լիգայում հաջողությամբ իրագործել է Ռաֆայել Բենիտեսը, ու այդ մարտավարությունը հաջողվել է հատկապես «Լիվերպուլի» հետ։ Եթե Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը մոդելավորենք ֆուտբոլային այս տրամաբանությամբ` առաջին նախագահը ասում է, որ այս պահին կարեւորը ոչ թե հաղթելն է, այլ չպարտվելը։ Ոչ թե իշխանությանը տապալելը, այլ ընդդիմության` ոտքի վրա կանգնած լինելը, չտապալվելը։ Կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, գոլ բաց չթողնելը։ Եւ ահա, այս տրամաբանությամբ, առաջին նախագահը` ճիշտ Ռաֆա Բենիտեսի նման, մերժում է գրոհի կանխավարկածը, ասել է թե` գոլ խփելու մղումները համարում է անտեղի եւ ժամանակավրեպ։ Ֆուտբոլում այսօրինակ ձգտումների մերժումը բացատրվում է շատ պարզ. երբ գրոհում ես, պաշտպանությունում ճեղքեր են առաջանում, ինչը հակառակորդին հակագրոհելու եւ գոլ խփելու հնարավորություն է տալիս։ Սրանից հետո դու ստիպված ես ավելի շատ գրոհել` հաշվի մեջ եղած տարբերությունը կրճատելու համար, արդյունքում` քո պաշտպանության մեջ ավելի մեծ ճեղքեր են առաջանում, ինչը հակառակորդին հաշվի մեջ կրկին առաջ անցնելու հնարավորություն է տալիս։ Այնպես որ, խնդիրը շարունակում է մնալ նույնը` գոլ բաց չթողնել եւ հակառակորդին զրկել խաղալու հնարավորությունից։

Սա, իհարկե, հասկանալի մարտավարություն է, երբ խաղի հաշիվը զրոյական է, հաշիվը չի բացվել կամ ոչ-ոքի է։ Բայց մի՞թե այդ մարտավարությունը կարելի է կիրառել այն պարագայում, երբ հակառակորդ թիմի մարզիչը ահա վազել-վերցրել է Չեմպիոնների գավաթը եւ ճոճում է գլխավերեւում։ Չէ՞ որ մենք արդեն գոլ ենք բաց թողել։ Մի՞թե այս պայմաններում պետք է հավատարիմ մնալ նույն մարտավարությանը` թիվ մեկ խնդիրը համարելով նոր գոլեր բաց չթողնելը։ Եւ այս իրավիճակում ի՞նչ կարող է տալ նման մարտավարությունը եւ կարո՞ղ է արդյոք որեւէ բան տալ։ Հարցի պատասխանը կրկին տալիս են Ռաֆայել Բենիտեսը եւ «Լիվերպուլը»։ 2005 թվականի Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչ խաղում հանդիպում էին «Միլանը» եւ «Լիվերպուլը»։ Առաջին խաղակեսից հետո «Լիվերպուլը» պարտվում էր 3-0 հաշվով։ Պատկերացրիք, չէ՞` Բենիտեսի թիմը առաջին խաղակեսում երեք գնդակ էր բաց թողել եւ թվում էր` խաղն ավարտված է, պարտությունն` անխուսափելի։ Ընդմիջումից հետո, սակայն, երկրորդ խաղակեսում «Լիվերպուլը» երեք գոլ խփեց, հաշիվը հավասարվեց, եւ «Լիվերպուլը» դարձավ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի հաղթող` ետխաղյա 11 մետրանոց հարվածներով։ Ի՞նչ էր ասել ընդմիջմանը Ռաֆայել Բենիտեսը իր թիմի ֆուտբոլիստներին` այս պահին դժվար է ասել։ Բայց թերեւս` ունեցել էր մոտավորապես այնպիսի ելույթ, ինչպիսին Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ունեցավ մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքում։

Ասել էր, որ «ներկա հանգրվանում Կոնգրեսից պահանջվում է գործել առավել զգուշությամբ ու պատասխանատվությամբ՝ չբարդացնելու համար առանց այդ էլ բարդ իրավիճակը»։ Բենիտեսը, թերեւս, իր թիմին ասել է նաեւ, որ երկրորդ խաղակեսում «իշխանություններն ի ցույց են դնելու իրենց ողջ մերկությունը»։ Նրանք, այսինքն` հակառակորդ թիմը, «իրենք-իրենց քանդվելու են։ Եւ որքան մենք հանգիստ մնանք, որքան խնայենք մեր նյարդերը, այնքան ավելի շուտ են քանդվելու»։ Պատմական այդ խաղի երկրորդ խաղակեսում «Միլանը» իսկապես քանդվեց, որովհետեւ առաջին խաղակեսում երեք գոլ խփելու վրա ներդրել էր իր ողջ պոտենցիալը։ Առաջին խաղակեսից հետո թիմը հաղթում էր 3-0 հաշվով, բայց դե ֆակտո այլեւս գոյություն չուներ։

Վերջին փաստարկը՝ դրամի բարձր փոխարժեքը, որով առայժմ հաջողվում է կայունության որոշ պատրանք ստեղծել, պայթելու է շատ շուտով։ Չեմ բացառում, որ առաջիկայում վարչախումբը կարող է հայտնվել մի այնպիսի ճարահատյալ վիճակում, որ հարկադրված լինի իր ողջ կազմով հրաժարական տալ», - թերեւս, մոտավորապես այսպիսի բաներ է ասել Ռաֆայել Բենիտեսը 2005-ի Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչ խաղի ընդմիջմանը, երբ առաջին խաղակեսից հետո իր թիմը պարտվում էր 3-0 հաշվով։ Բենիտեսը հաշվարկել էր, որ հարկավոր է որքան հնարավոր է շուտ «Միլանի» խաղացողներին «տուն ուղարկել»։ Նրանք արդեն հաղթում են 3-0 հաշվով եւ չեն ուզում այլեւս խաղալ։ Միակ բանը, որ նրանք երազում են, խաղը արագ ավարտելն ու հաղթանակը վայելելն է։ Նրանք մտքով տանն են արդեն, ուրեմն` պետք է զգույշ լինել` նրանց խաղադաշտ չվերադարձնելու համար։ Թող նրանք մտքով գնան իրենց տները ու երբ արդեն տեղ հասած կլինեն, մի թեթեւ հարվածը կջախջախի նրանց։ Այդպես էլ տեղի ունեցավ` «Միլանը», անգամ իր համար անսպասելի, մի գնդակ ընդունեց ու քանդվեց, հետո ընդունեց երկրորդ գնդակը, հետո` երրորդ, ապա եւ պարտվեց հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցներով։ Ահա այսպիսի մարտավարությամբ «Լիվերպուլը» դարձավ չեմպիոն։

Իսկ Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» հետ նախորդ շաբաթ տեղի ունեցած խաղում «Լիվերպուլը» գոլ խփեց հենց այն ժամանակ, երբ թագավորական թիմի ֆուտբոլիստները սկսել էին նյարդայնանալ այն փաստից, որ «Լիվերպուլը» դեռեւս կա, դեռեւս կենդանի է եւ դեռ հայտարարում է իր գոյության մասին, եւ իրենք ոչինչ անել չեն կարող, բացի խաղի կանոնների կոպիտ խախտումները։

Վերադառնալով մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքին, փորձենք, ուրեմն, թվարկել, թե քաղաքական ինչ արձանագրումներ տեղի ունեցան այս ընթացքում։ Հանրահավաքը, փաստորեն, լուծեց իր առջեւ դրված թիվ մեկ խնդիրը. այն իսկապես բազմամարդությամբ սկսեց եզրեր փնտրել փետրվարյան առաջին օրերի հանրահավաքների հետ։ Եւ միանշանակ ամենաբազմամարդն էր վերջին մեկ տարվա ընթացքում տեղի ունեցած բոլոր հանրահավաքներից։ Սա արդեն չափազանց տհաճ փաստ է իշխանության համար` մանավանդ խորացող տնտեսական ու սոցիալական ճգնաժամի ֆոնին։
Տեր-Պետրոսյանը գիտի, իշխանություններն էլ գիտեն, որ տնտեսական ճգնաժամի պայմաններում հանրահավաքի պոտենցիալ մասնակիցների թիվը գնալով միայն մեծանալու է։ Իհարկե, հոռետեսները կասեն` ենթադրենք, թե հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների թիվը եռապատկվեց, ի՞նչ է լինելու ուրեմն։ «Խոսքը վերաբերում է, մասնավորապես, շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքների եւ անդադար երթերի ու պիկետների անցկացման պահանջին։ Կոնգրեսի ղեկավարությունն ամենեւին չի մերժում պայքարի այդ մեթոդների կիրառումը` դա դիտելով որպես քաղաքացիների անօտարելի սահմանադրական իրավունքը, սակայն գտնում է նաեւ, որ այսօր դեռեւս դրա ժամանակը չէ։ Երբ պահը հասունանա, Կոնգրեսը չի վարանի օգտվել այդ իրավունքից ….»։ Ինչո՞ւ, ուրեմն, ոչ հիմա։ Առաջին նախագահը գնահատում է, որ գործող իշխանությունը դեռեւս գտնվում է թուլացման պրոցեսի մեջ, եւ գահավիժման այդ գործընթացը մաքսիմալ արագություն դեռ նոր է միայն հավաքելու։ Ինչո՞ւ, ուրեմն, նրան հնարավորություն չտալ հավաքել սեփական գահավիժման մաքսիմալ արագությունը։ Այսինքն` մարտավարական իմաստով խիստ տրամաբանական է, որ հաղթանակի հասնելու լավագույն պահը հակառակորդի ամենաթույլ վիճակն է, եւ ուրեմն` պետք է սպասել նրա անխուսափելի թուլացմանը։

Եւ ի դեպ, իշխանությունը այս պահին համարում է, որ ինքը հաղթական հաշվի մեջ է, եւ ուզում է ավարտին հասցնել խաղը, այնպես, ինչպես «Միլանը» կուզենար, որ «Լիվերպուլի» հետ խաղը առաջին խաղակեսից հետո ավարտվի։ Բայց Տեր-Պետրոսյանը թույլ չի տալիս, որ խաղը ավարտվի։ Նա ասում է` խաղը չի ավարտվելու այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ «Լիվերպուլը» չի հաղթել։ Սրանում է քաղաքականության եւ ֆուտբոլի տարբերությունը. ֆուտբոլում խաղակեսը տեւում է 45 րոպե, եթե հաղթողը չի պարզվում` գումարվում է 15 րոպեանոց երկու խաղակես, իսկ եթե սրանից հետո էլ հաղթողը չի պարզվում` գալիս են ետխաղյա «պենալները»:

Ի դեպ, առաջիկա երեքշաբթի օրը արդեն Լիվերպուլում տեղի է ունենալու Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» հետ Ռաֆա Բենիտեսի թիմի պատասխան հանդիպումը։ Ես «Լիվերպուլին» եմ «բալետ անելու»:

ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆ

Մարտ 6, 2009

----------

Mephistopheles (07.03.2009), Norton (07.03.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

հետաքրքիրա որ Ռեալը սատկացնի Լիվերին Նիկոլը ինչա գրելու :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (07.03.2009), Աբելյան (08.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> հետաքրքիրա որ Ռեալը սատկացնի Լիվերին Նիկոլը ինչա գրելու


Կարելի՞ է սա ընկալել, որպես հոդվածի էությունը չընկալելու արդյունք  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

ոչ, ուղղակի հոդվածը չընդունելու արդյունք :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> ոչ, ուղղակի հոդվածը չընդունելու արդյունք


Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար: Ես դիտարկում եմ իբրև չընկալելու արդյունք  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Հասկանալի է Նիկոլի ասածը. սա ընդամենը օրինակ էր, բայց Ռեալը իրենը կասի, ուրիշ բան, որ Նիկոլը Լիվերպուլի կողմից է: Խաղի արդյունքի վրա ֆուտբոլում երկրպագուները չեն ազդում, իսկ քաղաքականության մեջ համակիրները մեծ դերակատարություն ունեն ու կարող են էապես ազդել գործընթացների վրա

----------


## REAL_ist

ցավը նրանումա, որ նման մարտավարությունը կարողա վաղ թե ուշ միջակություն դարձնի "թմին" ու ոչ թե ուժեղացնի այլ հակառակ էֆեկտ ունենա

----------

Աբելյան (08.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Ֆանտաստիկա, մարդիկ հոդվածը կարդալուց հետո ֆուտբոլ են քննարկում: Կեցցե՛ք:

----------


## REAL_ist

հիմա ես չեմ ընկալել հոդվածը, թե դու սույն թեմայում "ֆուտբոլի" քննարկումը? :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ցավը նրանումա, որ նման մարտավարությունը կարողա վաղ թե ուշ միջակություն դարձնի "թմին" ու ոչ թե ուժեղացնի այլ հակառակ էֆեկտ ունենա


Ընգեր, սա վատ տակտիկա չի *այս* պարագային… հեղափոխությունը պրոբլեմ չի, պրոբլեմը դրանից հետո է սկսելու, նամանավանդ էկոնոմիկայի էս վիճակում (այն էլ ողջ աշխարհում)

----------

Հայկօ (07.03.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

հեղափոխությունը կամ ավելի ճիշտ ասած իշխանափոխությունը չի պրոբլեմը, այլ դրան հասնելը, ընդ որում ներկա պահին ինչքան էլ ցավալի չլինի՝ անլուծելի թվացող պրոբլեմ

----------


## Ambrosine

> ցավը նրանումա, որ նման մարտավարությունը կարողա վաղ թե ուշ միջակություն դարձնի "թմին" ու ոչ թե ուժեղացնի այլ հակառակ էֆեկտ ունենա


հիմա սա ամենալավ տակտիկան է շարժման համար
իշխանությունները ինչքան նյարդայնանում են, սխալներ են թույլ տալիս, այնքան ուժեղանում է ՀԱԿ-ը

Բայց ֆուտբոլն ու քաղաքականությունը համեմատելի չեն

----------


## Chuk

Հանրահավաքի ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթի վերաբերյալ Հաջի Նազենու վերլուծությունը.

*ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ*
Հայաստանի առաջին նախագահի վերջին ելույթը իմաստության եզակի նմուշ էր: Հենց իմաստության, եւ ոչ խելացիության, գրագիտության, խորիմացության (թեեւ սրանք էլ ինչպես միշտ առկա էին խոսքում): Իսկ իմաստուն էր նրանով, որ հիմնված էր հասարակության ու կյանքի զարգացման հիմնարար օրենքների վրա, որոնք գիտակցվել են նաեւ իր սեփական փորձով: Բայց հասավ արդյոք այն ժողովրդին, ընկալվեց արդյոք ճշտությամբ: Ահա խնդիրը, որ ինձ ստիպեց գրել այս հոդվածը: Արդյո±ք մեր ժողովուրդը, նրա առողջ հատվածը կգտնի իր մեջ բավարար չափի իմաստություն` հրաժարվելու իր մեջ բուն դրած ավանդական գիտակցությունից: Չէ որ մենք, մեր ծնողները, մեր պապերը, աշխարհի մեծ մասը արդեն երեք հարյուր տարի է, ինչ որոշակի մշակված ու արդեն կարծես գենետիկորեն փոխանցվող պատկերացումներ ունենք հեղափոխության, ազատության, պայքարի, ապստամբության մասին, եւ դրանց հետ կապված` որոշակի գործողությունների ու արդյունքների ակնկալություն, որոնք իր ելույթում համարձակորեն ժխտելու եկավ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: (Ես շնորհակալ եմ իմ ընկեր Հրանտին, որ հրապարակ բերեց այս հասկացությունների, դրանց հետ կապված գործողությունների եւ Շարժման մարտավարության հստակեցման խնդիրը :Smile:  Իսկ ինչ էր ասում առաջին նախագահը:

Առաջին. ծառը ճանաչվում է իր պտուղներից: Անհնարին բան է, որ ազատությունը ձեռք բերվի բռնության միջոցով, որ խաղաղությունը հաստատվի զենքի միջոցով, որ արդարությունը իրականանա պատժի ու վրեժի միջոցով: Միթե Օրենքը կարող է գործել անօրինության կիրառումով կամ` ճիշտը հաստատվել կեղծիքով: Այդ ճանապարհներով ձեռք բերված արժեքները իսկական չեն կարող լինել, եւ վաղ թե ուշ արժեզրկվելու են ու կորցնելու են իրենց ուժն էլ, բնույթն էլ: Ինքներդ դատեք, աղը ինչքան էլ եփես` շաքար չի դառնա, իսկ հիվանդ ծառից առողջ պտուղներ չես ակնկալի: Կարելի է միայն աղաջուրը օշարակի տեղ հրամցնել եւ հիվանդ պտուղը առողջի տեղ վաճառել: Ոչ ավելին: Եթե, ասենք, ուսուցիչը պատժի սպառնալիքով կամ բղավելով աշակերտներին ստիպում է լուռ ու կարգապահ մնալ, դրանից արդյոք նրանք խելոքանում են: Չէ որ հենց ուսուցիչը դուրս եկավ կամ էլ ուժը չպատեց` դասարանը տակնուվրա են անելու: Աշակերտն ինքը պիտի ներքուստ հասնի կարգապահության անհրաժեշտության գիտակցությանը, եւ այդ դեպքում արդեն ուսուցիչն էլ կսկսի հարգել նրա իրավունքները:

Երկրորդ. թողեք մեռելները թաղեն իրենց մեռյալներին: Եթե, ասենք, որեւէ քաղաքում համաճարակ է սկսվում` քաղաքը փակում են, որ այն չտարածվի, իսկ առողջները աշխատում են չշփվել արդեն անհույս վարակվածների հետ, որ գոնե իրենց եւ մնացածներին չվնասեն: Եթե մեկը ձեզ անմեղ տեղը վնաս է պատճառել կամ առանց պատճառի դավաճանել է, եւ դուք էլ նրան նույն ձեւով վնասեք կամ դավաճանեք` միթե դրանից վնասը կամ դավաճանությունը վերանալու է, այլ ոչ` կրկնապատկվելու: Կամ եթե մեկը ձեզ ‎ֆիզիկապես վիրավորել է, եւ դուք էլ նրան վիրավորեք, միթե դրանից ձեր վերքերը լավանալու են, այլ ոչ` շատանալու: Չէ որ մեղավորի մեղքը կրկնելով` դուք էլ նույնպիսի մեղավոր եք դառնում: Թողեք ուրեմն մեղավորները մեղավորների գերեզմանը փորեն, իսկ դուք սպասեք, մինչեւ մեղքը ինքն իրեն կուտի ու ինքնին կմեռնի: Կրակը կրակով չեն հանգցնում, այլ` ջրով: Ես մի կին եմ ճանաչում, ով իր մահացու քաղցկեղը բուժել էր քառասնօրյա սովահարությամբ. պարզապես դադարել էր սնուցել իր օրգանիզմը եւ ուրեմն` իրենով սնվող չարիքը, եւ քաղցկեղը թուլացել, պոկվել-գնացել էր: Եթե սուր բարձրացնողը սրից էլ կընկնի, նույն ձեւով էլ անօրինությամբ եկողը անօրինությամբ էլ կհեռանա: Միայն թե ոչ օրինականությունը պաշտպանողների անօրինականությամբ:

Երրորդ. սուր բարձրացնողը սրից էլ կընկնկի, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե մեկը ձեզ վրա սուր բարձրացրեց, չպիտի պաշտպանվեք: Մարտի 1-ը դրա ճիշտ վկայությունն է: Բայց սրից պաշտպանվելը չի նշանակում նաեւ սուրը ձեռքին հակահարձակման դիմել: Դրանց միջեւ մեծ տարբերություն կա, եւ այդ տարբերության ընկալումն էլ հենց շատ կարեւոր է: Իսկ պաշտպանվելը կարող է տարբեր ու բազմազան եղանակներ ունենալ: Այն, ինչ առաջարկում է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ուղղակի չի տեղավորվում սրից պաշտպանվելու մասին մեր ընկալման մեջ: Բայց նա ճշմարիտ է. լավագույն պաշտպանությունը հարձակումն է, միայն թե ոչ նույն զենքով, կամ էլ` պաշտպանության ակնկալելի, հայտնի ու սպասելի ձեւերի օգտագործումը, այլ հարձակման ու պաշտպանության միանգամայն նոր, անսպասելի, անհայտ, այլընտրանքային կեցվածքի ու գործողության որդեգրումը: Այս առումով առաջին նախագահը հեղափոխական է. նա փորձում է հեղափոխությունը հեղափոխությամբ փոխարինել, երեքհարյուրամյա հեղափոխության ընկալման մեջ հեղափոխություն անել: Եւ հասկանալի է, որ շատերը դժկամությամբ են դիմավորում նրա ասածները. աշխարհում ամենադժվար բանը գիտակցության հեղափոխությունն է, հայտնին, ավանդականը անհայտով, նորով փոխարինումը: Սակայն այս մարտավարությունը Հայաստանը հեղափոխականությամբ, արյունով ու մահվամբ «ազատություն»-«անկախություն » ստացող դատապարտված երկրների սեւ ցուցակից դուրս հանելու ամենալավատեսական տարբերակն է: Ի վերջո, «հեղափոխություն, հեղափոխել » - re-volvere բառի բուն նշանակությունն է վերա-շրջել, վերա-շրջվել, վերա-պտտվել, վերադառնալ նույն կետին կամ տակը վրա բերել եւ վրան` տակ, տակնուվրա անել: Երբ հողագործը հողը վարում է` հեղափոխություն է անում, ավելի շուտ` հողափոխություն, հողաշրջում, բայց որպեսզի առատ բերք ստանա: Իսկ երբ մեկը ռեւոլվերից կրակում է` դարձյալ հեղափոխություն է անում, բայց որպեսզի կյանք խլի: Մնում է ճիշտ ընտրել:

ՀԱՋԻ ՆԱԶԵՆԻ


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am

----------


## Marduk

եղեք հեզ  և կլինեք ազատ ....  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Marduk

Հաջի Նազենին թող բիբլիա բացի այնտեղ ամեն ինչ գրված է նման դեպքերի համար:
Թե ինչպես հաղթել չարին առանց ուժ գործադրելու...

Ցավոք սրտի 1700 տարին ցույց տվեց որ դա էլ չի աշխատում.
Այսօր բռնության պաշտամունքով ապրող թուրքերը տասնապատիկ գերազանցում են նրանց ով հույսը դրել է հնազանդությամբ Ազատություն ստանալու վրա.....

Այնպես որ վախենամ նույն բանը կրկնվի մեր հարգելի լևոնականների հետ 

Ամեն օրը որ անցնում է դա զիջում է բռիությանը, ամեն օրը որ ձեր երեխաների հոգիները այլանդակում է Հ1-ը դա պարտություն է... ու հույս դնել թե պարտությունների շարանից հետո հանկարծ լինելու է ինչ որ հրաշք հաղթանակ դա ուղղակի անհեթեթություն է....

Մոտավորապես նույն կարգի երբ մարդիկ սպասում են թե երբ է գալու աշխարհի վերջը որ փրկվեն

Վոտերը ճիշտ է ասում:

Բերեք կոնկրետ օրինակներ թե ինչ  է արվում որպեսզի հաբռգիզմը կանգնեցվի... 
Ու ցավալի է տեսնել որ ոչ մի օրինակ էլ չկա:

----------


## Elmo

> Այնպես որ վախենամ նույն բանը կրկնվի մեր հարգելի լևոնականների հետ


Մարդուկ, ո՞վքեր են լևոնականները ու ինչո՞վ են իրանք տարբերվում ինձնից ու քեզնից: Պատասխանելուց առաջ լավ մտածի:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հաջի Նազենին թող բիբլիա բացի այնտեղ ամեն ինչ գրված է նման դեպքերի համար:
> Թե ինչպես հաղթել չարին առանց ուժ գործադրելու...


Մարդուկ, ներիր, «ուժ»-ի մասին շատ մակերեսային մտքեր ունես… Մարդուկ, բազմամարդ խաղաղ հանրահավաքն արդեն մեծ «ուժ» է: Այդ նույն մարդկանց երթն էլ է մեծ «ուժ»: Քաղաքացիների աճող քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունն էլ է ուժ ու չի կարող չունենալ իր ազդեցությունը: Ներկա վարաչախմբի ու մեզնում հիմնավորված կեղտոտ բարքերի դեմ կարող ես պայքարել միայն նման «ուժ»-ով, ոչ թե քար ու փետով:




> Ցավոք սրտի 1700 տարին ցույց տվեց որ դա էլ չի աշխատում.
> Այսօր բռնության պաշտամունքով ապրող թուրքերը տասնապատիկ գերազանցում են նրանց ով հույսը դրել է հնազանդությամբ Ազատություն ստանալու վրա.....


Դա հնազանդություն չէ: Դա քաղաքացիական պայքար է, որն առավել արդյունավետ է, շատերի կողմից նշվող այլ միջոցները: Իսկ հազար յոթ հարյուր տարի՞ն… մեր հասարակության վրա չեն հարձակվում թնդանոթներով կամ փղերով, որ պայքարն էլ լինի համապատասխան ձևերով: Մեզ խանգարում է մեր ներսում ձևավորված հարաբերությունները, տարբեր զզվելի երևույթներ, որոնց ամեն կերպ խթանում ու որից օգտվում են մի խումբ մարդիկ:




> Այնպես որ վախենամ նույն բանը կրկնվի մեր հարգելի լևոնականների հետ


Վախեցիր… :LOL: 




> Ամեն օրը որ անցնում է դա զիջում է բռիությանը, ամեն օրը որ ձեր երեխաների հոգիները այլանդակում է Հ1-ը դա պարտություն է... ու հույս դնել թե պարտությունների շարանից հետո հանկարծ լինելու է ինչ որ հրաշք հաղթանակ դա ուղղակի անհեթեթություն է....


Դե դու մի բան արա, Մարդուկ ջան: Ինչու՞ որևիցե կերպ՝ քո մեթոդներով չես պայքարում:




> Մոտավորապես նույն կարգի երբ մարդիկ սպասում են թե երբ է գալու աշխարհի վերջը որ փրկվեն
> 
> Վոտերը ճիշտ է ասում:
> 
> Բերեք կոնկրետ օրինակներ թե ինչ  է արվում որպեսզի հաբռգիզմը կանգնեցվի... 
> Ու ցավալի է տեսնել որ ոչ մի օրինակ էլ չկա:


Հաբռգիզմն ու մնացածը հետևանքներն են և նրանց ունեն իրենց պատճառները: Միշտ էլ այդպիսի մարդիկ հիվանդ հասարակությունում կլինեն: Պետք է, որ մարդիկ իրենց ապագայի մասին մտածեն, ոչ թե՝ այս պահին մի երկու կոպեկ աշխատելու շանսից օգտվելու:

----------

Norton (07.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Բերեք կոնկրետ օրինակներ թե ինչ է արվում որպեսզի հաբռգիզմը կանգնեցվի...
> Ու ցավալի է տեսնել որ ոչ մի օրինակ էլ չկա:


Մարդուկ, այն ինչ անում է ՀԱԿ-ը, նույնիսկ քո նման քաղաքական կույրերն են ունակ տեսնելու, եթե միայն կամենան: Բայց էս պահին դա չի հարցը: Ո՞վ ես դու և ի՞նչ ես արել, որ որոշել ես, որ բարոյական իրավունք ունես ինձ, մյուս պայքարողներին նման հարց հղել: Բացի քննադատելուց բոլոր պարագաներում, բացի հայհոյելուց, քո միամիտ կարծիքով «ծաղրելուց» ուրիշ ի՞նչ ես արել: Ի՞նչ ես արել բացի հեզ ու խոնարհ, ներիր, «ծառա» լինելուց: Կարո՞ղ ես որևէ բան ասել: Ասա, իսկ ես կմտածեմ, ունեիր բարոյական իրավունք ինձ ու մյուս պայքարող ընկերներիս նման հարց տալու, դրանից հետո կմտածեմ, արժանի՞ ես արդյոք պատասխանս լսելու: Չեմ սիրում դատարկախոսներին:

----------

Norton (07.03.2009)

----------


## Bayern Munchen

ինչեք բաժանվել 2 մասի Լեվոնականներ չգիտեմ Սերժականներ,բոլորս էլ հայ ենք,ասել մեծն ՍՊԱՐԱՊԵՏ `Վազգեն Սարգսյանի,մի քիչ համախմբվածություն ու համբերություն 21 դարը մերն է լինելու,,մի պառակտվեք.եղեք մեկ բռունցք...

----------


## Arm2009

Հաշվի առնելով ներկա տնտեսաքաղաքական իրավիճակը և ընտրված մարտավարությունը վերջին տարիների և նրա հետագա զարգացման նախադրյալները, ես միայն կարող եմ հիացմունքս հայտնել իրագործված տնտեսական աննախադեպ թռիչքի համար: Այնուհետ գտնում եմ, որ ցանկացած իշխանափոխություն կբերի միայն տնտեսական կործանման: Բարելավման համար միշտ ել պետք է պայքարել, սակայն ոչ լեվոնի ու լեվոնականների հետ :

----------

Bayern Munchen (08.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Հաշվի առնելով ներկա տնտեսաքաղաքական իրավիճակը և ընտրված մարտավարությունը վերջին տարիների և նրա հետագա զարգացման նախադրյալները, ես միայն կարող եմ հիացմունքս հայտնել իրագործված տնտեսական աննախադեպ թռիչքի համար: Այնուհետ գտնում եմ, որ ցանկացած իշխանափոխություն կբերի միայն տնտեսական կործանման: Բարելավման համար միշտ ել պետք է պայքարել, սակայն ոչ լեվոնի ու լեվոնականների հետ :


 :Shok: 
Տնտեսական թռի՞չք:
Էս հեքիաթը վերջին օրերի իրադարձությունների ֆոնին խիստ ուշագրավ է  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տնտեսական թռի՞չք:
> Էս հեքիաթը վերջին օրերի իրադարձությունների ֆոնին խիստ ուշագրավ է


Չուկ ջան, ինչու՞։ Մարդիկ կան, որ լավ էլ աննախադեպ տնտեսական թռիչքներ ունեցան վերջին օրերս… Սոյուզ–Ապոլոնը ղալաթ է արել… :Wink:

----------

Տրիբուն (08.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ինչու՞։ Մարդիկ կան, որ լավ էլ աննախադեպ տնտեսական թռիչքներ ունեցան վերջին օրերս… Սոյուզ–Ապոլոնը ղալաթ է արել…


Հա, ներողություն եմ խնդրում:
Էդ ուղղությամբ պատասխանելիս չէի մտածել:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Կոնֆլիկտային գրառումները և նրանց արձագանքները ջնջվել են: Խնդրում եմ պահպանել քաղաքակիրթ քննարկումներ անցկացնելու կարգը: Թեմայի վերջին գրառումները սխալ բաժնում կատարված լինելու պատճառով տեղափոխվել են համապատասխան բաժին*

----------


## Marduk

> Մարդուկ, ո՞վքեր են լևոնականները ու ինչո՞վ են իրանք տարբերվում ինձնից ու քեզնից: Պատասխանելուց առաջ լավ մտածի:


Լևոնականները այն մարդիկ են ովքեր հավատում են ԼՏՊ-ին, որ նրանից ու նրա միջոցով կգա ինչ որ փոփոխություն:
Դրա մեջ ոչ մի վիրավորական իմաստ պետք չի փնտրել, ուղղակի գրառման հասցեագրամն ձև է:

----------


## Marduk

> Մարդուկ, այն ինչ անում է ՀԱԿ-ը, նույնիսկ քո նման քաղաքական կույրերն են ունակ տեսնելու, եթե միայն կամենան:


Այո ես տեսնում եմ ինչ է անում ՀԱԿ-ը ունենալով այդքան ռեսուրսներ ու այդքան վստահություն հասարակության լայն շերտերի համար:

[B]Նա չեզոքացնում է ժողովրդի էներգիան ահա թե ինչ է անում նա: [/B ]Եվ դա դավաճանության հավասար բան է:

1. Էլեկտրականությունը դարձավ 30 դրամ ՀԱԿ-ը ոչինչ չարեց
2. Տաքսիստները միտինգ էին անում ՀԱԿ-ը արձակուրդ էր
3. Երկրում ընթանում է փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսի սպանդ ՀԱԿ-ը ընդամենը արձանագրում է փաստը որը կարող է անել ամեն անցող մարդ
4. Երկրի պարտքը մեծացավ 2 անգամ ՀԱԿ- չկա ու չկա.
5. Երկրում բացահայտ քարոզվում է գողական արժեհամակարգ, ՀԱԿ-ին այդ բոլորը չի հետաքրքրում.... երևի ԼՏՊ-ն կարծում է թե մարդիկ որ մի լավ ընկղմվեն հայկական եթերի կեղտաջրերի մեջ հանկարծ նրանց մոտ գիտակցության պայծառացում կլինի
6. Երկրի իշխանությունները բացահայտ պարտվողական քաղաքականություն են վարում բոլոր արտաքին ճակատներում իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը ելնում ասում է ժողովուրդ եկեք չխանգարենք


Կարամ թվարկեմ էլի շատ երկար ու ես իրավունք ունեմ  պահանջատեր լինելու:
Եվ դուք իրավունք չունեք ինձ այդ իրավունքից զրկելու կամ կասկածի տակ դնելու իմ իրավունքները:

Որովհետև ՀԱԿ-ը հսկայական ռեսուրսներ ունեցող կազմակերպություն է որը հայտ է ներկայացրել փրկելու մի ամբողջ ժողովուրդ:

Իսկ ես մի անհատ եմ: Ես նման հայտ *դեռ* չեմ ներկայացրել, ես զբաղված եմ ինձ ու իմ մերձակա շրջապատին, նաև ինչքան որ հնարավոր է հայության լայն շերտերին օգնելով ու տեղեկություններ տալով որովհետև գիտեմ որ և՜ ՀԱԿ-ը և՜ այս իշխանությունները  ՍՆԱՆԿ են ու տանում են բոլորիս կործանման: 
Քանի դեռ ես չեմ տեսնի ռեալ քայլեր ապա հակառակին չեմ հավատա:

Դրա համար էլ ես *այստեղ մարդկանց մոտ կասկած եմ սերմանում ՀԱԿ-ի նկատմամբ*  որպեսզի ավելի շատ մարդիկ զգոն լինեն ու չդառնան հերթական զոհասեղանի մատաղացու: Մի անգամ ազգովի դարձանք 1915-ին :

   Այն ուղղությամբ որ տանում է ԼՏՊ-ն իր քարոզները շատ են սկսում նմանվել էն տերտերական մի երեսին խփում ես մյուսը դեմ տուր:  Դա ոչ մի տեղ չի տանի:

*Չարին չդիմադրելով երբեք չես հաղթի:*
 Չարին չպետք է հակազդել, չարին ուղղակի չպետք է զիջել ու չմոռանալ:
 Իսկ ամբողջ այս լևոնական շարժումը մտնում է փոխզիջումային փուլ: Դուք արդեն մոռացել եք թե ինչքան բաներից եք հրաժարվել: Անցյալ տարի էս վախտ չէիք ընդունում ընտրության արդյունքները իսկ հիմա ով է հիշում դրա մասի՞ն:

  Դասական հայկական պեռմանենտ նահանջ: Այդպես զիջեցինք Արևմտյան Հայաստանը ու հիմա ուզում ենք մոռանանք, զիջեցինք Նախիջևանը ու հիմա մոռացանք,  մեզ գալիս մորթում են գնդակահարում են, սկզբից բորբոքվում ենք կատաղում հետո մի քանի տարի հետո համակերպվում..  եվ այդպես շարունակ: Դրա համար այս օրի ենք:

 Ու ԼՏՊ-ն տանում է այդ զանգվածին նույն հին դասական հայկական ուղով..... մոռանալ, ներել, նստել թախտին սպասել գիտակցության փոփոխությանը, ու անվերջ խոսալ խոսալ խոսալ ու զիջել...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> 1. Էլեկտրականությունը դարձավ 30 դրամ *ՀԱԿ-ը ոչինչ չարեց*
> 2. Տաքսիստները միտինգ էին անում *ՀԱԿ-ը արձակուրդ էր*
> 3. Երկրում ընթանում է փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսի սպանդ *ՀԱԿ-ը ընդամենը արձանագրում է փաստը որը կարող է անել ամեն անցող մարդ*
> 4. Երկրի պարտքը մեծացավ 2 անգամ *ՀԱԿ- չկա ու չկա.*
> 5. Երկրում բացահայտ քարոզվում է գողական արժեհամակարգ, *ՀԱԿ-ին այդ բոլորը չի հետաքրքրում....* երևի ԼՏՊ-ն կարծում է թե մարդիկ որ մի լավ ընկղմվեն հայկական եթերի կեղտաջրերի մեջ հանկարծ նրանց մոտ գիտակցության պայծառացում կլինի
> 6. Երկրի իշխանությունները բացահայտ պարտվողական քաղաքականություն են վարում բոլոր արտաքին ճակատներում իսկ *ՀԱԿ-ը ելնում ասում է ժողովուրդ եկեք չխանգարենք*


… :LOL: … Հա, բայց ի՞նչ անի… Տա, սպանի՞… Կարա՞… :LOL:

----------


## Marduk

Ես գտնում եմ որ Հայությունը այսօր ունի այնքան ռեսուրս ու հնարավորություն որ կանգնենցի բոլոր արտաքին թշնամական ճնշումները ու ներսում էլ կառուցի արդար հասարակարգ այնպիսին որը էտալոն կլինի :

  Ուղղակի պետք է դրա համար հավատալ Աստծո զորությանը: Համար մեկ պայման: Եթե որոշ ինքնագոհ անձնավորություններ կարծում են թե Տիեզերքում ինչ որ բան կարելի է փոխել միմիայն սեփական չունեցած ցածր բանականության շնորհիվ ապա սխալվում են: 

  Համար երկրորդ պայմանը դադարել հասկանալ որ Մարդը ստեղծված է Աստծո կերպով, այսինքն նա ընդունակ է մեծ բաների եթե նրա քայերը համահունչ են գլոբալ պահանջներին:
  Բայց որպեսզի մարդը սկսի զգալ իր մեջ եղած զորությունը նա պետք է սկսի ազատվել սեփական կենդանական բնազնդերի գերին լինելուց, նաև պետք է իր միջից փնտրի հանի այն ամբողջ սուտը ու կեղծիքը որ ստեղծել է այս քաղաքակրթությունը իր զարգացման ընթացքում:

  Դա ամենօրյա բարդ աշխատանք է: Դա գիտակցության փոփոխություն չի դա գիտակցաբար աշխատանք է սեփական Ոգու վրա:  Եվ դա չի կատարվում միտինգներ այցելելով ու այնտեղ Ամբխոի էգրեգորից էներգիա ստանալուց հարբելուց հետո:

 Երբ դուք գնում եք միտինգի ու ձեզ թվում է թե ուժեր ստացած դա ինքնախաբեություն է: Դա հայտնի հոգեկան երևույթ է , երբ շատով հավաքվում ես քեզ ուժեղ ես զգում իսկ հետո ամեն մեկը առանձին մնում է նույն մարդը առանց որևէ փոփոխության:

----------


## Marduk

> … Հա, բայց ի՞նչ անի… Տա, սպանի՞… Կարա՞…


Հարգելիս

Հռոմը աշխարհի ամենահզոր կայսրությունն եր, բայց վախենում էր մի ԲԱՌԻՑ: Ընդամենը մի բառից:  Հիսուս:

Ցանկացած բոմժ կամ ստրուկ ով ասում էր Հիսուս ձեռնոց էր նետում հսկա կայսրությանը իսկ կայսրությունը չգիտեր ոնց պատասխաներ:

Դա է բառի ու խոսքի զորությունը:

Եթե դուք չեք հավատում խոսքի զորությանը ու չգիտեք մտքերը այնպես ձևակերպել որ դիմացինը դառնա քո կամքի կամակատարը նշանակում է դու ոչ մի բան ես

Եթե դու լինելով ԼՏՊ չես կարող քո խոսքվ ազդել երկրում ընթացող պռոցեսների վրա ապա անիմաստ է այդքան ժողովրդին հույս տալ

----------


## Kuk

> Հարգելիս
> 
> Հռոմը աշխարհի ամենահզոր կայսրությունն եր, բայց վախենում էր մի ԲԱՌԻՑ: Ընդամենը մի բառից:  Հիսուս:
> 
> Ցանկացած բոմժ կամ ստրուկ ով ասում էր Հիսուս ձեռնոց էր նետում հսկա կայսրությանը իսկ կայսրությունը չգիտեր ոնց պատասխաներ:
> 
> Դա է բառի ու խոսքի զորությունը:
> 
> *Եթե դուք չեք հավատում խոսքի զորությանը ու չգիտեք մտքերը այնպես ձևակերպել որ դիմացինը դառնա քո կամքի կամակատարը նշանակում է դու ոչ մի բան ես*
> ...


Մարդուկ, ինչ որ մեկը կա՞, որ դու դարձել ես նրա կամքի կամակատարը: Եթե ոչ, ապա քեզ համար բոլորը ոչնինչ են, եթե այո, ապա դու ինչ որ մեկի կամքի կամակատարն ես: Հիմա ո՞ր մեկն ա. բոլորը քեզ համար ոչի՞նչ են, թե՞ դու ինչ որ մեկի կամքի կամակատարն ես:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հարգելիս
> 
> Հռոմը աշխարհի ամենահզոր կայսրությունն եր, բայց վախենում էր մի ԲԱՌԻՑ: Ընդամենը մի բառից:  Հիսուս:
> 
> Ցանկացած բոմժ կամ ստրուկ ով ասում էր Հիսուս ձեռնոց էր նետում հսկա կայսրությանը իսկ կայսրությունը չգիտեր ոնց պատասխաներ:
> 
> Դա է բառի ու խոսքի զորությունը:
> 
> Եթե դուք չեք հավատում խոսքի զորությանը ու չգիտեք մտքերը այնպես ձևակերպել որ դիմացինը դառնա քո կամքի կամակատարը նշանակում է դու ոչ մի բան ես
> ...


Բացարձակապես չի վախեցել… Վախեցավ այն ժամանակ, երբ նրա հետնորդների թիվն սկսես մեծանալ: Իսկ դա տեղի ունեցավ Հիսուսի խաչելությունից շատ տարիներ հետո: Հավելեմ նաև, որ մոտ երեք հարյուր տարի անց միայն քրիստոնեաները պաշտոնապես հաղթանակեցին: Այնպես որ՝ օրինակդ բացարձակ չի համապատասխանում այս իրավիճակին: 

Մեկ կամ տաս բառով ոչ մի իրավիճակ էլ չի փոխվի, Մարդուկ: Ու խնդրում եմ, մի քիչ ռեալիստ եղիր:

----------


## Marduk

> Մարդուկ, ինչ որ մեկը կա՞, որ դու դարձել ես նրա կամքի կամակատարը:


Ամեն մարդ էլ մի ինչ որ *Էության* կամակատարն է:
Մարդը չի կարող լրիվ ազատ ամեն ինչից անկախ լինել:

Ուղղակի կան տարբեր տեսակի կամակատարներ:

Կան ցածր մակարդակի մարդիկ որոնք հոգեբանորեն գտնվում են մի ուրիշ անձից կախվածության մեջ:  Դա անհատապաշտություն է:

Կան մարդիկ որոնք գտնվում են ինչ որ ազդեցիկ գաղափարախոսության կամ կրոնի ազդեցության տակ: Դա մի քիչ ավելի բարձր մակարդակ է:

Կան մարդիկ որոնք կարողացել են նկատել կրոնների ու գաղափարների հետևում կանգնած ավելի բարձր մակարդակի էությունները ու նրանց կամակատարներն են:  Մասոնները ի դեպ հավակնում են այդպիսին լինել

Իսկ իդեալական վարիանը այն պետք է լինի որ մարդը միշտ իր կողքին զգա Աստծո շունչը որովհետև միայն Աստծո կամակատարը լինելն է վայել իսկական մեծատառով Մարդուն:

----------


## Kuk

> *Ամեն մարդ էլ մի ինչ որ Էության կամակատարն է*:
> Մարդը չի կարող լրիվ ազատ ամեն ինչից անկախ լինել:
> 
> Ուղղակի կան տարբեր տեսակի կամակատարներ:
> 
> Կան ցածր մակարդակի մարդիկ որոնք հոգեբանորեն գտնվում են մի ուրիշ անձից կախվածության մեջ:  Դա անհատապաշտություն է:
> 
> Կան մարդիկ որոնք գտնվում են ինչ որ ազդեցիկ գաղափարախոսության կամ կրոնի ազդեցության տակ: Դա մի քիչ ավելի բարձր մակարդակ է:
> 
> ...


Մարդուկ, բոլորի անունից պետք չի խոսել. կոնկրետ ես, ու էլի շատ մարդիկ, ոչ մի էության կամակատարը չեմ/չենք. ոչ կրոնի, ոչ Աստծո, ոչ բնության, ոչ էլ ինչ որ անձի կամ անձանց: բոլորի անունից խոսելը, բոլորի մասին խոսելը, այն էլ սխալ ձևով, սխալ ինֆորմացիա տարածելով, ճիշտ բան չի:

----------


## ArmBoy

> Հաշվի առնելով ներկա տնտեսաքաղաքական իրավիճակը և ընտրված մարտավարությունը վերջին տարիների և նրա հետագա զարգացման նախադրյալները, ես միայն կարող եմ հիացմունքս հայտնել իրագործված տնտեսական աննախադեպ թռիչքի համար:


Դե, ճաշակին ընկեր չկա, մեկը՝ Բեթհովեն է սիրում, մյուսը՝ Թաթուլ...

Հիացած անձնավորություն, կարելի՞ է գոնե իմանալ, թե հավատացե՞լ ես տնտեսական աննախադեպ թռիչքի հեղինակների հեղինակ՝ վարչապետաց վարչապետի մի քանի շաբաթ առաջվա խոսքը, թե՝ ՀՀ դրամն ամենակայունն տարադրամն է, եւ որ խնայողությունները անհրաժեշտ է պահել դրամով:




> Բարելավման համար միշտ ել պետք է պայքարել, սակայն ոչ լեվոնի ու լեվոնականների հետ :


Լավ, Լեւոնի մոտեցմանը դե՞մ ես: Խնդիր չկա: Սակայն արժե՞ պայքարել, ընդհանրապես, եթե աննախադեպ տնտեսական թռիչքով առա՜ջ-առա՜ջ ենք գնում: Լավ է, էլի, իզուր պետք չէ խանգարել երրորդ շնչառություն բացած Հայաստանին...

----------


## Chuk

Մարդուկ, դու՛, ով եղել ես շարժմա հայհոյողն ու դատապարտողը, ով ընդվզել է մեր պայքարի դեմ ու զրպարտել, ով իր ուժերի ու հնարավորությունների սահմանում փորձել է նպաստել շարժման թուլացմանը կամ վերացմանը, դու ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չունես այդ շարժումից որևէ բան պահանջելու: Գնա՛, պահանջիր դա իշխանությունից, ում իշխանության ամրապնդվելուն նպաստեցիր փրփուրը բերանիդ ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ պայքարելով ու մեզ հայհոյելով, գնա պահանջիր նրանից, ով քո պահանջին անհաղորդ է: 

Դու ՀԱԿ-ից պահանջում ես մի բան անել, որ երկրի պարտքը երկու անգամ չմեծանա, երբ ինքդ ես նպաստել, որ այն երկու անգամ ավելանա, պահանջում ես առնել փոքր և միջին բիզնեսի սպանդի դեմը, երբ մեկն էիր այն անսկզբունքայիններից, ում պատճառով դա եղել է, դու ես էս ամենի պատասխանատուներից մեկը, քո լռությամբ ու իրական փորձանքի դեմ պայքարելու փոխարեն մեզ ընդդիմանալով, արդ ինչպե՞ս հանդգնում քեզ իրավունք վերապահել ինչ-որ բան պահանջելու մեզնից, ա՛յ պահանջատեր... 


Ի հավելումն այս ամենի ուզում եմ ուղղակի փաստել, որ արածդ այլ բան չի քան զրպարտություն ու սուտասանություն: ՀԱԿ-ը ոչ մի պահ չի նահանջել, մնացել է ամուր իր դիրքերի վրա և եթե ինչ-որ բաների դեմը չի կարողացել առնել, ապա դա միայն ու միայն քո նման անգործունյաների ամենաթողության պատճառով: Ու այսուհանդերձ ՀԱԿ-ը եղել ու մնում է թեկուզ նույն տաքսիստների կողքին, անում իր ուժերի ներածը, թուլացնելու առկա դժվարությունները՝ այդ թվում տնտեսական և այլն:

*Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը խմբագրված է: Լեզվակռիվ հանդիսացող վերջին տողը՝ ջնջված*

----------

Elmo (08.03.2009), Kuk (08.03.2009), Mephistopheles (08.03.2009), murmushka (08.03.2009), Norton (08.03.2009), Երվանդ (08.03.2009), Հայկօ (08.03.2009), Մարկիզ (08.03.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ընգեր Լրիվ… 2 ձեռով ու 2 ոտով կողմ եմ, մենակ հույսով եմ չես նեղանա եթե մի թեթև խմբագրեմ




> Այո ես տեսնում եմ ինչ է անում *իշխանությունը* ունենալով այդքան ռեսուրսներ ու այդքան վստահություն հասարակության լայն շերտերի համար:
> 
> [B]Նա չեզոքացնում է ժողովրդի էներգիան ահա թե ինչ է անում նա: [/B ]Եվ դա դավաճանության հավասար բան է:
> 
> 1. Էլեկտրականությունը դարձավ 30 դրամ *իշխանությունը*ոչինչ չարեց
> 2. Տաքսիստները միտինգ էին անում *իշխանությունը* արձակուրդ էր
> 3. Երկրում ընթանում է փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսի սպանդ *իշխանությունը* ընդամենը արձանագրում է փաստը որը կարող է անել ամեն անցող մարդ, *էլ չեմ ասում որ խթանում է դրան*
> 4. Երկրի պարտքը մեծացավ 2 անգամ *իշխանությունը*չկա ու չկա.
> 5. Երկրում բացահայտ քարոզվում է գողական արժեհամակարգ, *իշխանությանը* այդ բոլորը չի հետաքրքրում.... երևի *իշխանությունը* կարծում է թե մարդիկ որ մի լավ ընկղմվեն հայկական եթերի կեղտաջրերի մեջ հանկարծ նրանց մոտ գիտակցության պայծառացում կլինի
> ...


Սենց ավելի լավ ա չէ՞… գոնե *ճիշտ ա*

----------

Chuk (08.03.2009), Norton (09.03.2009), Հայկօ (08.03.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հեղափոխությունը կամ ավելի ճիշտ ասած իշխանափոխությունը չի պրոբլեմը, այլ դրան հասնելը, ընդ որում ներկա պահին ինչքան էլ ցավալի չլինի՝ անլուծելի թվացող պրոբլեմ


Ընգեր, հնարավոր ա ժողովրդին գազազացնել ու գցել իշխանությունների ջանը, դրա համ պատճառները, համ էլ ռեսուրսները կան և հիմա դա ավելի հեշտ ա քան երբեք, բայց մենք արդյեւնքում ունենալու ենք բոցավառված ժողովուրդ չափազանցված սպասելիքներով, ընդ որում անիրականանլի (աշխարհում չկա այդպիսի ուժ որ դա կարողանա անել), ժողովուրդ որ առաջնորդվելու է *զգացմունքներով* բացառապես… և արդյունքում զորքը նորից դուրս պիտի գա զսպելու ժողովրդին… սա արդեն ես կհամարեմ դավաճանություն, այսպիսին է դավաճանությունը (այն շատ հաճախ հայրենասիրության դեմքով է հանդես գալիս)… Լևոնը ընտրեց ուղի "ավելի լավ է հիմա ինձ մեղադրեն պասիվության մեջ քան հետո՝ դավաճանության"… սա իմ կարծիքն է, նրա ելույթից ես այդ տպավորությունը ստացա… տնտեսությունը շատ է վատանալու և դրա առաջն առնելը դառնալու է ավելի ու ավելի դժվար և այստեղ ժողովրդի գիտակցական և դատողությանբ մոտեցումը ճգնաժամի հաղթահարման ամենակարևոր գրավականն է, իհարկե *ընտրյալ* իշխանությունների հետ միասին

միշտ պետք է հիշենք Լևոնը կոչ էր, անում մեր *բանականությանը* և ոչ զգացմունքներին, դա է պատճառը որ նա ամեն ինչ մանրակրկիտ բացատրում է…

----------

Chuk (08.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Ակումբում չեն ողջունվում անհարկի վառ գունավորումով և մեծ տառերով գրառումները: Գրառման որևէ հատվածի վրա ուշադրություն գրավելու համար այն նշեք թավատառերով(Bold): Վառ գունավորմամբ ու մեծ տառերով գրառումները այս անգամ խմբագրվել են, հեղինակը՝ զգուշացվել: Հաջորդիվ դրանց գերակայությամբ արված գրառումները կջնջվեն, իսկ հեղինակը կստանա տուգանային միավորներ*

----------


## Chuk

Lragir.am-ում գտա բավական լակոնիկ ու բավական հետաքրքիր մի վերլուծություն, որը տեղադրում եմ այստեղ.




> ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԸ ՄԱՏՆԱՆՇԵՑ ԵՐԿՐՈՒՄ ԻՐԱՎԻՃԱԿԸ ՓՈԽԵԼՈՒ ՏԵԽՆՈԼՈԳԻԱՆ
> Մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքը կարելի է ինչ որ առումով շրջադարձային համարել Հայաստանի նորագույն պատմության համար: Հանրահավաքին ելույթ ունենալով, Հայաստանի առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հստակ մատնանշեց այն տեխնոլոգիան, որով հնարավոր է փոխել իրավիճակը երկրում: Դա նորություն էր Հայաստանի ներքաղաքական կյանքում: Մինչ այդ, Հայաստանի բոլոր ընդդիմադիր շարժումները առաջ էին քաշում գաղափարներ ու պայքարի մեթոդներ, որոնք թե ընդունելի չէին հանրության լայն շերտերի համար, թե իրենց մեջ իրական փոփոխությունների պոտենցիալ չէին պարունակում: Ըստ այդմ, դրանք ոչ միայն անհաջող ավարտ էին ունենում, այլեւ դրանով իսկ փաստացի նպաստում երկրի իրավիճակի առավել վատթարացմանը:
> 
> Որն է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջարկած տեխնոլոգիան: Ընդհանուր գծերով, փորձենք ներկայացնել այն: Հայաստանում վերջին տարիներին ձեւավորված քրեական-պայմանագրային համակարգի պայմաններում կաթվածահար են եղել իշխանություն ձեւավորելու բոլոր օրինական ընտրական մեխանիզմները: Պետական իշխանության բոլոր լծակները կենտրոնացել են իշխանական տարբեր խմբավորումների ձեռքին, հաստատվել տնտեսական ու քաղաքական քվոտաներ, որոնք գտնվում են նույն այդ խմբավորումների ձեռքին: Երկրի իրավապահ համակարգի գործառույթը դարձել է այդ խմբավորումների շահերի պաշտպանությունը` ընդդեմ մնացած հասարակության: Կառավարության տնտեսական քաղաքականությունն ուղղված է այդ խմբավորումների շահերը պաշտպանելուն, իսկ Ազգային ժողովին վերապահված է այդ իրավիճակն օրինականացնելու դերը: Երկրի Սահմանադրությունը վեր է ածվել հասարակությանը պատժելու գործիքի: Տեղեկատվության հիմնական միջոցները, կուսակցությունները, մտավորականները ներգրավված են ձեւավորված համակարգը սպասարկելու գործին: Այսինքն, ստեղծվել է գրեթե անխոցելի մի համակարգ, որի դեմ հնարավոր չէ պայքարել ոչ օրենքներով, ոչ էլ ուժային մեթոդներով: Ցանկացած ուժային քայլ, ընդհակառակը, ավելի է համախմբում եւ ամրապնդում համակարգը:
> 
> Ըստ այդմ, Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հենց սկզբից բացառում է ուժային որեւէ մեթոդ` հեղափոխություն, ապստամբություն եւ այլն, նշելով նաեւ, թե նույնիսկ դրանց հաջողության դեպքում երկրում մի բռնապետությանը կփոխարինի մյուսը: Փոխարենը, Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նշում է այն միակ ճանապարհը, որով հնարավոր է երկրում կտրուկ փոխել իրավիճակը: Հենց սա է նորություն հայաստանյան քաղաքական ուժերի պրակտիկայում: Որն է այդ միակ ճանապարհի էությունը. “հաջողության հասնելու միակ գրավականը մենք դիտում ենք գիտակից քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձեւավորումը եւ լուրջ, պատասխանատու, ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմության ստեղծումը, որը պատրաստ է համառ, թեկուզ երկարատեւ, պայքարի”, հայտարարել է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը։ Այսինքն, հասարակական բեւեռի ստեղծումը: Եթե հաջողվում է ստեղծել այդ բեւեռը, որը տեր է կանգնելու իր իրավունքներին ու երկրի ճակատագրին, ապա մյուս բեւեռը, որ հիմնված է անօրինականության վրա, ինքնաբերաբար սկսելու է կազմալուծվել:
> 
> Թվում է, մի կողմից, շատ պարզ, մյուս կողմից` անիրական ճանապարհ: Մանավանդ Հայաստանում, որտեղ հանրային գիտակցությունը սիստեմատիկ լցրել են զանազան առասպելներով: Սակայն անցած մեկ տարին վկայում է, որ հասարակության բեւեռի ձեւավորումն այնքան էլ անիրական չէ: Իսկ մնացածն, ինչպես ասում են, “տեխնիկայի” հարց է, մանավանդ ներկայիս Հայաստանում, որը հայտնվել է համակարգային խոր ճգնաժամի մեջ. “Պահի հասունացումը կախված է ոչ միայն օբյեկտիվ գործոններից, այն է՝ երկրում կուտակված խնդիրների լուծման հարցում իշխանությունների դրսեւորած ապիկարությունից, այլեւ, առաջին հերթին, հասարակության հասունացումից։ … Ուժերից վեր խնդիրների եւ ներքին գզվռտոցի պատճառով նրանք իրենք-իրենց քանդվելու են։ Եւ որքան մենք հանգիստ մնանք, որքան խնայենք մեր նյարդերը, այնքան ավելի շուտ են քանդվելու”։ Ահա եւ պարզ, բայց պատմությամբ ապացուցված միակ ճանապարհը, որով անցել են բոլոր քաղաքակիրթ հասարակությունները:


Աղբյուր՝ Լրագիր

----------

Հայկօ (12.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Ի՞ՆՉ Է ՓՈԽԵԼ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻ ԵԼՈՒՅԹԸ*
*Մենք երբեմն մոռանում ենք, որ հանրապետության հիմնադիր-նախագահը ոչ միայն խոշոր պետական եւ քաղաքական գործիչ է, այլեւ միջազգային ճանաչում ունեցող գիտնական, գիտությունների դոկտոր։
*
Եւ ի դեպ, տարընթերցումներից խուսափելու համար ասեմ, որ գիտության դոկտորի կոչումը նա վաստակել է դեռ Խորհրդային Միությունում եւ իր իշխանության տարիներին արդեն ունեցած գիտական կոչմանը ոչինչ չի ավելացրել։ Ի տարբերություն այս իշխանության բազմաթիվ ներկայացուցիչների, որոնք հասցրին, իշխանական կամ մերձիշխանական լծակների բերումով, գիտական աստիճան վաստակել։ Օրինակ` Տիգրան Թորոսյանը ԱԺ նախագահ եղած ժամանակահատվածում հասցրեց քաղաքագիտության դոկտորի աստիճան ձեռք գցել, իսկ ահա Երեւանի գործող քաղաքապետ Գագիկ Բեգլարյանը Չոռնի Գագո հայտնի տիտղոսին ավելացրեց սոցիոլոգիայի գծով թեկնածուական աստիճանը եւ եթե այս տեմպերով շարունակի, գուցե ԳԱԱ պրեզիդենտ էլ դառնա։ Կամ չէ, ինքը ԵՊՀ խորհրդի նախագահ կդառնա, ԳԱԱ պրեզիդենտի տեղը շեֆինն է, որը սկսել է Հովհաննես Թումանյանի բանաստեղծությունների չափաբանական թերությունները վերացնել։ Իսկ գործող ԱԺ նախագահը գիտության մեջ դեռ սկսնակ է, բայց գտնվում է տնտեսագիտության դոկտոր դառնալու ուղիղ ճանապարհի վրա։ Բայց Աղվան Հովսեփյանն, օրինակ, արդեն փաթթել է գիտությունը, որովհետեւ այս ասպարեզում հասել է համաշխարհային գագաթների. Ֆեմիդան, նրա գիտական ջանքերի արդյունքում, Հայաստանում ոչ թե դիցուհի է, այլ մի 50 դոլարանոց (հին կուրսով) պուտանկա։ Ու իրավագիտության այս գագաթին հասնելուց հետո W Աղվանը գեղագիտում է եւ դարձել է նկարիչների միության պատվավոր նախագահ։ Եւ այդ նկարիչների միությունում չկա մեկը, որ դատախազին բացատրի, որ ամեն գաճաճ բան չէ, որ կարող է Թուլուզ-Լոտրեկ համարվել։ Բայց կարծում եմ` Հովսեփյանը նկարիչների միության գործող նախագահ Աղամյանին արժանի կռիշ է, մնում է` մի էդպիսի կռիշ էլ Լեւոն Անանյանը ճարի, որ գրողների միության պանսիոնատը ձեռքից չառնեն։ Հա, բայց թեմայից շեղվեցի։ Խոսում էի Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի` գիտնական լինելու մասին ու այս խոսակցությունը վարում եմ մարտի 1-ին նրա ունեցած ելույթի, ավելի ճիշտ` դրան հաջորդած մի շարք մեկնաբանությունների կապակցությամբ, որ արվեցին հեղափոխություն, ապստամբություն եզրերին առաջին նախագահի կատարած անդրադարձի բերումով։ Իսկ այդ անդրադարձը նրա գիտնական լինելու հետ ուղիղ կապ ունի, որովհետեւ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը սիրում է ճշգրտությունը, այսինքն` բառերը, մանավանդ` պատմագիտության մեջ արծարծվող բառերը, օգտագործել եւ ընկալել իրենց ճշգրիտ իմաստով։ Իսկ երբ «հեղափոխություն», «ապստամբություն» բառերը դնում ես գիտական ճշգրիտ ընկալման մեջ, դրանք ասոցիացիաներ են առաջացնում, պատմական փաստեր` գիլյոտինի ենթարկված, պատերի տակ գնդակահարված, ժողովրդի թշնամի հայտարարված տասնյակ հազարավոր մարդկանց մասին։ Բնականաբար, այսպիսի հեղափոխությունները պետք է հնամաշ համարվեն եւ մերժելի, մանավանդ որ` մեր երկիրը այդքան «գիլյոտինի միս» չունի եւ չի կարող իրեն նման շռայլություն թույլ տալ։ Հեղափոխություն բառի առաջացրած հաջորդ ընկալումը Արեւելյան Եվրոպայում տեղի ունեցած թավշյա հեղափոխություններն են, որոնք թեկուզ այդ երկրներին բերել են կայուն ժողովրդավարություն եւ իրավունքի գերակայություն, այսուհանդերձ` մեր ընթացիկ պայքարի հունի մեջ չեն տեղավորվում, որովհետեւ` արեւելաեվրոպական երկրներում, այնուամենայնիվ, հասարակական ֆորմացիա փոխվեց, ինչը անհրաժեշտ պայման է հեղափոխության համար։ Մեր ընթացիկ պայքարը, ինչ խոսք, դե յուրե` հասարակական ֆորմացիայի փոփոխության խնդիր չի հետապնդում, այլ սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման նպատակ ունի, ինչը, դասական առումով, չի կարող հեղափոխական խնդիր համարվել։

Հեղափոխությունների երրորդ խումբը գունավոր հեղափոխություններն են, եւ այս խմբի մեջ նույնպես մեր Շարժումը որեւէ կերպ չի կարող մտնել` բազմիցս քննարկված եւ ընթերցողին հասկանալի պատճառներով։ Գործնականում, եթե հարցի նկատմամբ մի փոքր գիտական կամ առնվազն` վավերագրական վերաբերմունք դրսեւորենք, մեր շարժումը որեւէ չափանիշով չի զուգահեռվում պատմության մեջ արձանագրված հեղափոխություններից որեւէ մեկի հետ։ Եւ ուրեմն` այդ բառի հաճախակի օգտագործումը կարող է անպատեհ համարվել այն իմաստով, որ դա որոշակի տարընթերցումների, թյուրըմբռնումների տեղիք կտա եւ կխանգարի Կոնգրեսի գործունեությանը։ Մանավանդ որ` Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը բարձր մակարդակի միջազգային շփումներ է ունենում, այդ թվում եւ Հայաստան ժամանած միջազգային պատվիրակությունների հետ, եւ այս շփումներում ամենեւին պատեհ չէ հանդես գալ որպես հեղափոխական, այսինքն` Արեւմուտքի եւ ժամանակակից աշխարհի տեսակետից` մարգինալ քաղաքական ուժի դիրքերից։ Ըստ այդմ, հարկավոր է ձերբազատվել այդ բացասական զուգահեռներից կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, դրանց հնարավոր հետեւանքներից։ Այստեղից էլ, թերեւս, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մոտեցումները այս հարցում։

*Բա հետո՞*

Այս բացատրությամբ, սակայն, հարցը ամփոփված չի կարելի համարել, որովհետեւ հայ հանրությունը հեղափոխություն ասելով` հասկանում է ոչ թե պատմագիտական սահմանումներին համապատասխանող գործընթացներ, այլ բոլորովին ուրիշ բան։ Մասնավորապես, երբ իրականություն դառնա արտահերթ ընտրությունների` Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի պահանջը, ժողովուրդը, հանրությունը, տեղական եւ միջազգային մամուլը տեղի ունեցածը անխուսափելիորեն բնորոշելու են որպես հեղափոխություն։

Այսինքն` եթե ճշգրիտ ձեւակերպումներ անենք, Հայաստանի հանրությունը հեղափոխություն ասելով` նկատի ունի իշխանափոխություն եւ դրա հետ կապված ակնկալիքների արդարացում, եւ սա ապացուցելու համար, կարծում եմ, առանձնակի ջանք պետք չէ գործադրել։ Եւ ուրեմն` առաջին նախագահի ձեւակերպումները հեղափոխության եւ ապստամբության մասին, նաեւ` իշխանական քարոզչամեքենայի շնորհիվ, ընկալվեցին որպես հրաժարում արտահերթ նախագահական ընտրությունների պահանջից եւ նահանջ իշխանափոխությանն ուղղված գործողություններից։ Բայց այդպե՞ս է, արդյոք, իրականում։ Հարցին պատասխանում է առաջին նախագահի ելույթը, որտեղ հստակ ընդգծվում է, որ իշխանափոխությունը շարունակում է մնալ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի օրակարգի խնդիրը, պարզապես այդ իշխանափոխությունը չի լինելու ամեն գնով, այլ լինելու է Սահմանադրական ճանապարհով եւ Հայաստանի օրենքներին համապատասխան։

Այստեղ մի պահ ընդհատենք խոսակցությունը Սահմանադրական իշխանափոխության մասին եւ անցնենք մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքի վիճահարույց հաջորդ տերմինին` «վճռական գործողություններին»։ Հարցը կարեւոր է նրանով, որ հանրության շրջանում կա հստակ գիտակցություն, որ առանց վճռական գործողությունների` իշխանափոխությունը հնարավոր չէ։ Ու մինչ կփորձենք հասկանալ, թե ինչ ասել է վճռական գործողություններ, նախ փորձենք հասկանալ, թե արդյոք առաջին նախագահը մերժո՞ւմ է դա, մերժո՞ւմ է արդյոք վճռական գործողությունների կանխավարկածը։ «Որոշ ժամանակ անց վճռական գործողությունների անցնելու եւ իշխանափոխության համար ստեղծվելու է բոլորովին մի նոր, շատ ավելի նպաստավոր իրավիճակ»,- սա մեջբերում է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի` մարտի 1-ի ելույթից, ինչը վկայում է, որ առաջին նախագահը ոչ թե վճռական գործողություններին է դեմ, այլ դրա կոնկրետ ժամկետների հետ կապված խնդիր ունի։ Հիմա` այս ամենի ֆոնին, ծագում է հաջորդ հարցը. արդյո՞ք հնարավոր են վճռական գործողություններ` ՀՀ Սահմանադրության եւ օրենքների շրջանակներում։ Միանշանակ` այո, եւ մինչեւ հիմա կիրառված կամ ենթադրվող բոլոր վճռական գործողությունները եղել են հենց այս շրջանակներում։ Դրանցից առաջինը շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքներն են, որ տեղավորվում են Հայաստանի օրենքների շրջանակներում։ Նույնը վերաբերում է եւ երթերին, նստացույցերին, գործադուլներին, ավտոերթերին, դասադուլներին, որոնք նույնպես միանգամայն օրինական միջոցներ են։ Եւ, որ ամենակարեւորն է` քաղաքացիների դեմ ապօրինի գործողությունների դեպքում, այն պարագայում երբ այդ գործողությունները սպառնում են նրանց կյանքին ու առողջությանը` ՀՀ օրենսդրությունը նրանց ինքնապաշտպանության, այսինքն` ինքնապաշտպանական գործողությունների հնարավորություն է տալիս։ Ահա եւ Սահմանադրական իշխանափոխության ողջ իրավական փաթեթը։ Եւ ի դեպ, կարեւոր է ընդգծել, որ իր ելույթում առաջին նախագահը վերը թվարկված գործողությունները չի մերժում. «Խոսքը վերաբերում է, մասնավորապես, շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքների եւ անդադար երթերի ու պիկետների անցկացման պահանջին։ Կոնգրեսի ղեկավարությունն ամենեւին չի մերժում պայքարի այդ մեթոդների կիրառումը` դա դիտելով որպես քաղաքացիների անօտարելի սահմանադրական իրավունքը, սակայն գտնում է նաեւ, որ այսօր դեռեւս դրա ժամանակը չէ։ Երբ պահը հասունանա, Կոնգրեսը չի վարանի օգտվել այդ իրավունքից` դրա նպատակահարմարությունը, բնականաբար, գնահատելով ոչ միայն Շարժման, այլեւ պետության, այն էլ՝ առաջին հերթին պետության շահի տեսակետից»։ Մեջբերումը Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մարտի 1-ի ելույթից է։

Այս ամենը, ահա, հիմք է տալիս պնդել, որ առաջին նախագահի ելույթի շուրջ տեղի ունեցող քննարկումները կամ, ավելի ճիշտ` հեռուն գնացող եզրակացությունները տեղին չեն, եւ այդ ելույթի արդյունքում Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ձգտումների, պայքարի մեթոդաբանության մեջ ոչինչ չի փոխվել, բացարձակապես ոչինչ։ Եւ սա իրականություն է, անկախ նրանից, թե ինչպիսին կարող էր լինել առաջին նախագահի ելույթի թողած տպավորությունը։ Ուզում եմ ընդգծել, որ օրինապահությունը Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի պարագայում ամենեւին էլ հասցված չէ ֆորմալիզմի մակարդակի, այլ ունի զուտ բովանդակային բնույթ։ Դա կարող ենք ցույց տալ հենց թեկուզ մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքի եւ երթի օրինակով։ Ֆորմալ առումով, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը մարտի 1-ին Մատենադարանի մոտ հանրահավաք անելու իրավունք չուներ, որովհետեւ Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանը արգելել էր այդ օրը եւ ժամին այդտեղ հանրահավաք անել։ Զուտ օրենքի տեսակետից, հանրահավաք անելուց առաջ Կոնգրեսը պետք է դիմեր դատարան, եւ եթե դատարանը անվավեր ճանաչեր հանրահավաքն արգելելու մասին Երեւանի քաղաքապետի որոշումը, միայն դրանից հետո Կոնգրեսը հանրահավաք անելու իրավունք կստանար։ Բայց ՀԱԿ-ը ոչ միայն հանրահավաք արեց, այլեւ երթ, ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ օրինապահ չէ, այլ այն պատճառով, որ օրինականությանը նվիրվածությունը չի նշանակում իրավունքի սնանկացում։ Ինչ վերաբերում է օրինական ընտրություններով իշխանափոխության մասին առաջին նախագահի պնդմանը, այստեղ նույնպես ոչ մի արտառոց կամ նոր բան չկա։ Ի վերջո` ավազակապետության հեռացումից հետո ինչպե՞ս է իշխանություն ձեւավորվելու. իհարկե` ազատ, արդար եւ օրինական ընտրություններով։ Եւ միայն նման ընտրությունների անցկացման պարագայում իշխանափոխությունը կարելի կլինի կատարված համարել։

*ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆ

Մարտ 12, 2009*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց Աղվան Հովսեփյանն, օրինակ, արդեն փաթթել է գիտությունը, որովհետեւ այս ասպարեզում հասել է համաշխարհային գագաթների. Ֆեմիդան, նրա գիտական ջանքերի արդյունքում, Հայաստանում ոչ թե դիցուհի է, այլ մի 50 դոլարանոց (հին կուրսով) պուտանկա։


Ստեղ ես աթոռից ընկա… 

Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ Նիկոլն արդեն նույնիսկն ինքն իրեն է գերազանցում: Արտակարգ հոդված էր:

----------


## voter

> Զուտ օրենքի տեսակետից, հանրահավաք անելուց առաջ Կոնգրեսը պետք է դիմեր դատարան, եւ եթե դատարանը անվավեր ճանաչեր հանրահավաքն արգելելու մասին Երեւանի քաղաքապետի որոշումը, միայն դրանից հետո Կոնգրեսը հանրահավաք անելու իրավունք կստանար։ Բայց ՀԱԿ-ը ոչ միայն հանրահավաք արեց, այլեւ երթ, ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ օրինապահ չէ, այլ այն պատճառով, որ օրինականությանը նվիրվածությունը չի նշանակում իրավունքի սնանկացում։ Ինչ վերաբերում է օրինական ընտրություններով իշխանափոխության մասին առաջին նախագահի պնդմանը, այստեղ նույնպես ոչ մի արտառոց կամ նոր բան չկա։ Ի վերջո` ավազակապետության հեռացումից հետո ինչպե՞ս է իշխանություն ձեւավորվելու. իհարկե` ազատ, արդար եւ օրինական ընտրություններով։ Եւ միայն նման ընտրությունների անցկացման պարագայում իշխանափոխությունը կարելի կլինի կատարված համարել։
> 
> ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆ
> 
> Մարտ 12, 2009
> __________________


Հուսանք, որ իսկապես, անկախ նրանից, որ կեղծում են, որգելում են, դատում են ՀԱԿ ը կնպատակադրվի ու հայ ժողովրդին ընտրելու ու ընտրվելու հնարավորությունը գիտակից կդարձնի, օրինակ անցկացնելով սեփական ընտրություններ։

Անցկացնել ընտրություններ ու հայտարարել անուններ ձայների քանակ, կարելի է և ինքնուրույն անկախ գրպանված ԿՀԸների արդյունքներից, որոնք բոլորին էլ պարզ է նկարելու են թվեր, միայն պարզ չէ ինչու ենք մինչև հիմա ժամանակ ծախսում ԿՀԸներին խելք սովորացնելու համար կարծես նրանք պիտի խղճահարվեն ու ճիշտ թվեր հրապարակեն, որ հրապարակեն ինչ՞ նրանք այնքան են վարկաբեկված, որ նույնիսկ ուզեն էլ չեն կարող համոզիչ ու վստահելու արդյունքները հրապարակել ու ժողովուրդը հավատա։

ՀԱԿը պիտի անցկացնի ընտրություններ հայաստանով մեկ, դրա համար ընդհամենը մի արկղ թուղթ է պետք ու ինքը արկղը, որտեղ պիտի գցվի լրացված թուղթը։ ՈՒ ինչքան էլ չընդունեն նման ոչ պետության կողմից կազմակերպված ընտրությունները, ժողովուրդը հոմ կընդունի ու ԴԱ է կարևոր...

Սպասում ենք ընտրություններին, տեղական, թաղական, քաղաքային, պատգամավորական ՀԱՅԱՏԱՆՈՎ ու նույնիսկ աշխարհով մեկ, դրանից հետո մեզ համար նախագահի ընտություններ էլ կարող ենք կազմակերպել ու ոչ մեկ չի կարողանա արգելել ազատ ընտրություններ անցկացնելուն....

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջված է:*

----------


## Elmo

> Սպասում ենք ընտրություններին, տեղական, թաղական, քաղաքային, պատգամավորական ՀԱՅԱՏԱՆՈՎ ու նույնիսկ աշխարհով մեկ, դրանից հետո մեզ համար նախագահի ընտություններ էլ կարող ենք կազմակերպել ու ոչ մեկ չի կարողանա արգելել ազատ ընտրություններ անցկացնելուն....


Ոթեր ջան, մի արկղ թուղթ ա եղածը՝ դու կազմակերպի: Ինչու՞մն ա պրոբլեմը:

----------


## Artgeo

Հայաստանի հեռուստաեթերում միակ անկախ հեռուստաընկերության` Շիրակի «Գալա»  ալիքի վերլուծական ծրագիր

*«Արխիվի 1օր» Արձագանք Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի ելույթին*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouhVxT5Pus4     ՄԱՍ 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNZqmcQ2TLo ՄԱՍ 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8bhBU9ul7I     ՄԱՍ 3

Բավականին հետաքրքիր, սուր անկյուններ և հետաքրքիր հարցադրումներ ունեցող ծրագիր է: Հետաքրքիր կլինի քննարկել նայելուց հետո:

----------

Mephistopheles (13.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Խոսքեր չունեմ: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բոլորը նայեն:

Արթ իսկ շարունակությունը կա՞:

----------


## Chuk

Հետաքրքիր ռեպորտաժ էր, սակայն նրանում կար իրականության, խոսքերի խեղաթյուրում ու թերի վերլուծություն:

Այսպես, մեջբերում եմ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթից.



> Չեմ ուզում թաքցնել. ձեզանից շատերը մեծ հույսեր են կապել այս հանրահավաքի հետ, այն դիտելով որպես համաժողովրդական պայքարի նոր ալիքի կամ վճռական գործողությունների սկիզբ։ Իսկ վճռական գործողությունների տակ հասկացվում են շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքներ, չդադարող երթեր ու պիկետներ, գրոհ նախագահական նստավայրի ուղղությամբ, մի խոսքով՝ անհապաղ իշխանափոխություն, ապստամբություն կամ հեղափոխություն։


Այստեղ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասում է, թե հասարակության տարբեր խավեր, տարբեր մարդիկ, տարբեր ուժեր ինչ են հասկանում «վճռական գործողություններ» ասելով: Սա իր պատկերացումները չեն, այլ կրկնում եմ, հասարակության տարբեր շերտերի: Մինչդեռ ռեպորտաժի մեջ կտրված և թողնված են հետևյալ խոսքերը.



> վճռական գործողությունների տակ հասկացվում են շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքներ, չդադարող երթեր ու պիկետներ, գրոհ նախագահական նստավայրի ուղղությամբ


Այսինքն տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ դա Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պատկերացումն է: Ռեպորտաժից հասկացվում է, որ այն պատրաստողները հենց այդպես էլ հասկացել են Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոսքը, ինչն էլ բերել է ելույթի ծայրեիծայր սխալ վերլուծությանը: Վերլուծականը սա դիտում է նախորդ անգամները Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ասածների հակասություն, իսկ նախորդ անգամները Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ասել է, որ օրինական ձևով պայքարը, որի մաս են կազմում զանգվածային բողոքի ակցիաները, շարունակվելու է մինչև վերջ: Իրականում նույն բանը նա ասել է նաև հիմա, պարզապես ռեպորտաժը պատրաստողները դա չեն հասկացել:

Այսպես, ես ուզում եմ շարունակել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթից հատվածների տեղադրումը: Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հենց այս հատվածում խոսքը շարունակում է այսպես.



> Միանգամից հարկ եմ համարում հայտարարել. Համաժողովրդական
> շարժման կամ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի բառապաշարում իսպառ բացակայել
> եւ այսուհետեւ եւս բացակայելու են գրոհ, ապստամբություն, հեղափո-
> խություն հասկացությունները։ Եթե այս հասկացություններն են կազմում
> քաղաքական ուժերի վճռականության մասին պատկերացման հիմքը, ապա
> մենք կտրականապես մերժում ենք այդպիսի վճռականությունը։


Ուշադիր նայում ու նկատում ենք շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքների, չդադարող երթերի և պիկետների մասին այստեղ բացարձակապես խոսք չկա: Ասվում է, որ բացառվում են գրոհ, ապստամբություն և հեղափոխություն հասկացությունները: Սա նույնն է, ինչ շարժումը միշտ է ասել, սրանց տակ, կրկնում եմ, չեն ներառվում հանրահավաքները, երթերն ու պիկետները, սրա տակ չի ներառվում իշխանափոխությունը՝ օրինական ճանապարհով: 

Համոզվելու համար, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ինքը դրանք չի բացառում, հարկավոր է ընդամենը կարդալ նրա ելույթի հաջորդ հատվածները: Այսպիսով մեջբերում եմ նույն ելույթում քիչ անց ասածները.



> Ցանկացած իշխանափոխություն պետք է տեղի ունենա բացառապես սահմանադրական ճանապարհով, այն է՝ օրինական ընտրությունների միջոցով, ինչը իրավական, ժողովրդավարական պետության կառուցման միակ երաշխիքն է։


Այս փոքրիկ հատվածում փաստվում է, որ իշխանափոխությունը շարունակում է մնալ օրակարգային  խնդիր:



> Մեր խորագույն համոզմամբ՝ քաղաքականության մեջ վճռականությունը ոչ թե մեկանգամյա խելահեղ պոռթկումն է, այլ համառ, համբերատար, երկարատեւ պայքարի ունակությունը։ Ավելի պատկերավոր ասած՝ վճռականը ոչ թե ոտքի կանգնողն է, այլ կանգնած մնացողը։ Հետեւաբար, հաջողության հասնելու միակ գրավականը մենք դիտում ենք գիտակից քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձեւավորումը եւ լուրջ, պատասխանատու, ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմության ստեղծումը, որը պատրաստ է համառ, թեկուզ երկարատեւ, պայքարի։


Այս հատվածում փաստվում է, որ իրական վճռական պայքարը շարունակվում է ու ոչ մեկը չի հրաժարվում վճռականությունից, առավել ևս պայքարից:



> Մեզ համար իշխանափոխությունը ինքնանպատակ չէ, եւ ամեն գնով դրան հասնելը չի մտնում մեր հաշիվների մեջ։ Կոնգրեսի դավանած գլխավոր սկզբունքը պետության շահն է եւ ժողովրդի անվտանգությունն ու բարօրությունը։


Այս հատվածն ակնհայտ ցույց է տալիս, որ գործ ունենք ոչ թե աթոռակռվի, այլ պետության ու ազգի շահերը առաջնային համարող ուժի հետ ու չնայած դրան, իշխանափոխությունը շարունակում է մնալ օրակարգում՝ միայն թե օրինական ու ճանապարհով:



> Ուստի եթե նա երբեմն չի կատարում որոշ մարդկանց պահանջած կամ ակնկալած գործողությունները, դա նշանակում է, որ կա՛մ սխալ ու վնասակար, կա՛մ էլ՝ *ժամանակավրեպ է համարում դրանք։* Խոսքը վերաբերում է, մասնավորապես, *շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքների եւ անդադար երթերի ու պիկետների անցկացման պահանջին։ Կոնգրեսի ղեկավարությունն ամենեւին չի մերժում պայքարի այդ մեթոդների կիրառումը, դա դիտելով որպես քաղաքացիների անօտարելի սահմանադրական իրավունքը, սակայն գտնում է նաեւ, որ այսօր դեռեւս դրա ժամանակը չէ։ Երբ պահը հասունանա, Կոնգրեսը չի վարանի օգտվել այդ իրավունքից, դրա նպատակահարմարությունը, բնականաբար, գնահատելով ոչ միայն Շարժման, այլեւ պետության, այն էլ՝ առաջին հերթին պետության շահի տեսակետից։*


Ինչպես տեսնում ենք, Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ոչ միայն չի մերժում հանրահավաքներ, երթեր ու պիկետներ վճռական գործողություններ անելու մեր սահմանադրական իրավունքը, այլև պարզ ու հանգիստ ասում է, որ դրանք կլինեն, երբ նպատակահարմար կլինի: Մտածել, որ սա հաշվարկված չէ, որ սա նահանջ է կամ եսիմ ինչ, նվազագույնը միամտություն է:

Այնպես որ թեև ռեպորտաժն ընդհանուր առմամբ հավանեցի, բայց չհավանեցի նրանում առկա հավակնոտ ու սխալ վերլուծությունը, որովհետև երբ ուշադիր չես լսում, թե դիմացինն ինչ է ասում, ապա այսպիսի սխալ վերլուծություն անելու վտանգի առջև ես կանգնում:

Խորհուրդ կտամ բոլորին կարդալ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթն ամբողջությամբ, ակնկալելով, որ քննարկման մասնակիցները այն կկարդան ուշադիր՝ հասկանալու ձգտումով, խորանալով խոսքերի ու ասածների էության մեջ:

----------

Kuk (14.03.2009), Mephistopheles (14.03.2009), Norton (13.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին 3 գրառումները տեղափոխվել են նոր ստեղծված այլ թեմայից՝ միևնույն քննարկման նյութը ունենալու պատճառով:*

----------


## voter

> Ոթեր ջան, մի արկղ թուղթ ա եղածը՝ դու կազմակերպի: Ինչու՞մն ա պրոբլեմը:


Ինձ անհրաժեշտ չափերով ու ձևերով կազմակերպել եմ, արել եմ - նույնիսկ պատժող ջոկատներ են մտցրել արգելել բայց արդյունքում մեկ է իրականացրել եմ, թեկուզ ուրիշ տեղ ու ուրիշ չափերով, բայց ամեն տարի պարբերաբար լինում է ընտրություններ, այս տարի էլ կլինի....


> 4.3 Խմբագիր-մոդերատորների ընտրություններն ու հրաժարականը
> 4.3.1 Ամեն տարի գարնանը կազմակերպվում են մոդերատորների ընտրություններ(տես Լրացում Ե.)


Դաշնակներն էլ արեցին, 2008ին անունը դրեցին թեկնածուի ընտրություն Մարգարյան թե Հովհանիսյան...

ՀԱԿն էլ, որ խելամիտ լինի կարող է անունը դնել - «ՀԱԿ պատգամավորների ընտրություն մարզերում» ու եթե համոզված է, որ մասսայականությունը ապահովված է լինելու, դրանով աշխարհին ցույց կտա, թե ով ինչքան կողմնակից ու համախող ունի Հայաստանում, ով որ մարզում իրական ժողովրդի ընտրյալն է...

ԿԸՀն ուրիշի ԿԸՀն է իրանք իրանց մարդկանցով իրանց կայֆն են բռնում ընտրությունների արդյունքներ են նկարում է թող անեն, բանի տեղ դնողն ով ա՞

Իսկ եթե ՀԱԿը իր ԿԸՀն ստեղծի իր ընտրությունները կազմակերպի, թեկուզ միլլոն չգա կես միլլոն գա, ընտրի արդեն փաստ կլինի, որ Հայաստանում հզոր ուժ կա, որը իրական ժողովրդի ներկայացուցիչն է ու դա ավելի ակընհայտ կլինի, քան ապարդյուն փորձերը հզոր հանրահավաք անել ու մարդկանց բոլոր շրջաններից հասցնել երևան...

----------


## Chuk

Վոթեր, հուզվեցի  :Cray:

----------


## Kuk

> Հայաստանի հեռուստաեթերում միակ անկախ հեռուստաընկերության` Շիրակի «Գալա»  ալիքի վերլուծական ծրագիր
> 
> *«Արխիվի 1օր» Արձագանք Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի ելույթին*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouhVxT5Pus4     ՄԱՍ 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNZqmcQ2TLo ՄԱՍ 2
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8bhBU9ul7I     ՄԱՍ 3
> 
> Բավականին հետաքրքիր, սուր անկյուններ և հետաքրքիր հարցադրումներ ունեցող ծրագիր է: Հետաքրքիր կլինի քննարկել նայելուց հետո:


Չուկի հետ համակարծիք եմ. վերլուծությունը սխալ էր: Իսկ էն մասը, որ իրանց մոմենտով ելույթների մեջ տարբերություն էին գտել, հաջողված չէր, ավելին` սխալ էր: Եթե «մինչև վերջ կանգնել» ասելով այս վերլուծաբանը հասկանում է Ազատության Հրապարակում կանգնել, մանկամտություն է: Ի՞նչ է` մարդիկ պետք է կանգնեն ավտոմատների առաջ, տեսնեն, որ իրենց վրա կրակում են, էլի կանգնա՞ծ մնան, չփախնե՞ն: Տեսնեն, որ զինված անասունները հարձակվել ու ծեծում են իրենց, մնան կանգնա՞ծ: Սա տրամաբանություն չի, տրամաբանության կացին տեսակն ա: Ասել է կանգնելու ենք մինչև վերջ, դեռ կանգնած է և՛ ինքը, և՛ ժողովուրդը, ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը, ի՞նչն է այստեղ նահանջի նման. այն, որ ասում է այսօր պետք չի շուրջօրյա հանրահավաք անել, դա նահա՞նջ է համարում այս վերլուծաբանը, այն, որ կտրուկ ու վտանգավոր քայլերի դիմելն այս պահին բացառում է, դա՞ է նահանջ համարում, այն, որ ասում է` դեռ հարմար պահ չի, դա՞ է նահանջ համարում: Կամ որ ասում է` գնացեք տուն, այսօր այսքանը, նշանակում է, որ այդքանով հակասե՞ց իր այն խոսքերին, թե կանգնելու ենք մինչև վերջ: Մի խոսքով` բացի սխալ վերլուծությունից, մնացածը հաջողված էր:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման քաղցր զրից անելու ու միմիյանց խորհուրդ տալու համար չէ: Զրուցելու համար Ակումբում գոյություն ունի Զրուցարան: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջվել են, այս անգամ առանց տուգանային միավորների:*

----------


## eduard30

Ես էլ եմ միանում ձեզ   Ազա՜տ Անկա՜խ Հայ՜աս՜տան՜    մի րոպե :Think:  Ազատությունը օրենքի մեջ է :Xeloq:  Անկախությունը :Think:  մոտ քսան տարի է Անկախ ենք :Xeloq:  Հայաստան :Think:  արդեն մի քանի հազար տարի է կա :Xeloq:  հմի ինչ գնանք ուզենք :Think:  Արդարություն:  :Think:  հա՜ կառավարությունը :Bad:  անարդար է  :Bad: կաշառակեր: Բողոքում եմ Պաահանջում եմ  Արդարությու՜ն  Արդարությու՜ն  Արդարությու՜ն :Think: 
բայց ժողովուրդը արդա՞ր է կաշառ՞ք չի տալիս ղեկավար մարմնին, բա որտեղից էտ հարստությունը ղեկավար մարմիներին, ինչպես՞ դառան ալիգարխներ :Think:  ժողովրդի տված կաշառքներիծ:  :Xeloq: 
Ոչինչ  :Smile:  միանում եմ ձեզ,  խենթաց՜ա   Ազա՜տ Անկա՜խ Հայ՜աս՜տան՜   Արդարություուու՜ն ... ...

----------

Ambrosine (21.02.2010), Rammer (22.02.2010), Whyspher Whisper (03.03.2010), Աբելյան (21.02.2010), Հայկօ (21.02.2010), Մանուլ (21.02.2010), Նարե (21.02.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ես էլ եմ միանում ձեզ   Ազա՜տ Անկա՜խ Հայ՜աս՜տան՜    մի րոպե Ազատությունը օրենքի մեջ է Անկախությունը մոտ քսան տարի է Անկախ ենք Հայաստան արդեն մի քանի հազար տարի է կա հմի ինչ գնանք ուզենք Արդարություն:  հա՜ կառավարությունը անարդար է կաշառակեր: Բողոքում եմ Պաահանջում եմ  Արդարությու՜ն  Արդարությու՜ն  Արդարությու՜ն
> բայց ժողովուրդը արդա՞ր է կաշառ՞ք չի տալիս ղեկավար մարմնին, բա որտեղից էտ հարստությունը ղեկավար մարմիներին, ինչպես՞ դառան ալիգարխներ ժողովրդի տված կաշառքներիծ: 
> Ոչինչ  միանում եմ ձեզ,  խենթաց՜ա   Ազա՜տ Անկա՜խ Հայ՜աս՜տան՜   Արդարություուու՜ն ... ...


ճիշտ բան կա խոսքերիդ մեջ, ճիշտ է այն խոսքը, որ իշխանությունը հասարակության հայելին ա, ու նման պայմաներում սուրբ իշխանություն պահանջելը անհեթեթ ա...
ԲԱՅՑ.. քանի որ իշխանությունը մենեջեր ա, ապա այն պարտավոր է զբաղվել այդ հասարակությաբ դաստիարակությամբ, և ոչ թե ԶԼՄներով զիբիլ թափեն, ինչա որ ժողովուրդը շատ բան չիմանա, ու հեշտ կառավարվի,,,, այ էտի արդեն լրիվ ֆեոդալական կարգեր են..
մենք դեռ պատրաստ չենք դեմոկրատիային, բայց պատրաստելու ուղղությամբ էլ իշխանությունները *ՈՉԻՆՉ* չեն անում, մինչ դեռ իրանց ոչ ոք չի խանգարում,, եթե ընտրակեղծիքների կեսի չափով ես հարցերը կազմակերբեին հիմա վաղուց արդեն շատ ավելի լավ վիճակում կլինեինք..

----------

eduard30 (21.02.2010)

----------


## eduard30

> ճիշտ բան կա խոսքերիդ մեջ, ճիշտ է այն խոսքը, որ իշխանությունը հասարակության հայելին ա, ու նման պայմաներում սուրբ իշխանություն պահանջելը անհեթեթ ա...
> ԲԱՅՑ.. քանի որ իշխանությունը մենեջեր ա, ապա այն պարտավոր է զբաղվել այդ հասարակությաբ դաստիարակությամբ, և ոչ թե ԶԼՄներով զիբիլ թափեն, ինչա որ ժողովուրդը շատ բան չիմանա, ու հեշտ կառավարվի,,,, այ էտի արդեն լրիվ ֆեոդալական կարգեր են..
> մենք դեռ պատրաստ չենք դեմոկրատիային, բայց պատրաստելու ուղղությամբ էլ իշխանությունները *ՈՉԻՆՉ* չեն անում, մինչ դեռ իրանց ոչ ոք չի խանգարում,, եթե ընտրակեղծիքների կեսի չափով ես հարցերը կազմակերբեին հիմա վաղուց արդեն շատ ավելի լավ վիճակում կլինեինք..


Ցանկացած նոր օրենք արդեն գործ է քանի որ օրենքով է մարդը պաշտպանված: Իսկ ով է օգտագործում այդ օրենքը ( ինկատի ունեմ հասարակությունը հասարակությունը դեմ ) ես կասեյ մի քանի հոգի, բայց հացականով: Ամեն հասարակ բանի համար տանում կաշառում են տալիս: Էստեղ, որ ես որևիցե մի թղթի գործարք անեմ հնարավոր է մի երկու երեք ամիս տևի, բայց ապասում եմ դա նորմալ է, ենթադրենք հայաստանել  օրինակ յոթ ամիս տևի ինչ անենք ոչինչ սպասել է պետք այլ ոչ թե կաշառք առաջարկել:

----------


## Gayl

> Ցանկացած նոր օրենք արդեն գործ է քանի որ օրենքով է մարդը պաշտպանված: Իսկ ով է օգտագործում այդ օրենքը ( ինկատի ունեմ հասարակությունը հասարակությունը դեմ ) ես կասեյ մի քանի հոգի, բայց հացականով: Ամեն հասարակ բանի համար տանում կաշառում են տալիս: Էստեղ, որ ես որևիցե մի թղթի գործարք անեմ հնարավոր է մի երկու երեք ամիս տևի, բայց ապասում եմ դա նորմալ է, ենթադրենք հայաստանել  օրինակ յոթ ամիս տևի ինչ անենք ոչինչ սպասել է պետք այլ ոչ թե կաշառք առաջարկել:


Սպասում ես որովհետև եթե առաջարկես վիճակդ շատ վատ կլինի, դրա համար էլ հանգիստ խոսում ես, ես էլ եմ կաշառք տվել հենց դասախոսին կամ որ մուսռները գլխիդ սարքեն ու տանեն փակեն տենամ էտ ինչ պտի անես կարողա հավայի գնաս նստես, այնպես որ պետք չի հեռվից էնքան որ պատկերացնել ու համեմատել այստեղ խաղի կանոնները ուրիշ են ու եթե այս կանոններին դեմ գնաս կխորտակվես:

----------


## eduard30

> Սպասում ես որովհետև եթե առաջարկես վիճակդ շատ վատ կլինի, դրա համար էլ հանգիստ խոսում ես, ես էլ եմ կաշառք տվել հենց դասախոսին կամ որ մուսռները գլխիդ սարքեն ու տանեն փակեն տենամ էտ ինչ պտի անես կարողա հավայի գնաս նստես, այնպես որ պետք չի հեռվից էնքան որ պատկերացնել ու համեմատել այստեղ խաղի կանոնները ուրիշ են ու եթե այս կանոններին դեմ գնաս կխորտակվես:


ՈՉ: Սպասում եմ որովհետև գիտակցում եմ, որ կաշառքը չարիք է և արգելվում է օրենքով: Գիտակցում եմ նաև եթե մինը ինձ ինչ որ նվեր է տալիս ես պատավոր չէմ լինի նրան ես պարտականություներ չունեմ ոչ մեկի համար և ոչ մի բան պարտավոր չեմ լինի հետ վերադառցնեմ, սա սովորեցնում են այստղ փոքր հասակից դպրոցում: Եթե մի քիչ օրենք գիտենաս քո գխին շատ դժվար կլինի սարքելը, սարքում են նրա գլղին որի գլխին սարքվում է:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (03.03.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> ՈՉ: Սպասում եմ որովհետև գիտակցում եմ, որ կաշառքը չարիք է և արգելվում է օրենքով: Գիտակցում եմ նաև եթե մինը ինձ ինչ որ նվեր է տալիս ես պատավոր չէմ լինի նրան ես պարտականություներ չունեմ ոչ մեկի համար և ոչ մի բան պարտավոր չեմ լինի հետ վերադառցնեմ, սա սովորեցնում են այստղ փոքր հասակից դպրոցում: Եթե մի քիչ օրենք գիտենաս քո գխին շատ դժվար կլինի սարքելը, սարքում են նրա գլղին որի գլխին սարքվում է:


Ճիշտ ա, որ օրենք գիտենաս, փողոցում թափառող շներին էլ կարաս հասկացնես, որ հաչալ, հարձակվել ու կծելը սխալ ա, դեմոկրատիայի նորմերին դեմ ա: Ա՜խ էդ օրենքը, ինչի՞ մարդիկ չգիտեն…

----------

eduard30 (22.02.2010)

----------


## eduard30

> Ճիշտ ա, որ օրենք գիտենաս, փողոցում թափառող շներին էլ կարաս հասկացնես, որ հաչալ, հարձակվել ու կծելը սխալ ա, դեմոկրատիայի նորմերին դեմ ա: Ա՜խ էդ օրենքը, ինչի՞ մարդիկ չգիտեն…


Է՜էէ  ընկեր ջան: Ա՜Խ երևի կարծում են ուրիշները պետք է գիտենան նրանց փոխարեն:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Հիշու՞մ եք "Ծովահրեշ" (Спрут) ֆիլմի չորրորդ մասի վերջում Էսպինոզան մեկնելուց առաջ ինչ է ասում կոմիսսար Կատանիին:



> Կոռուպցիան դեմոկրատիայի համար նույնն է ինչ յուղը շարժիչի համար: Այն զզվելի հոտ ունի, այն կեղտոտ է, բայց առանց նրա անհնար է:

----------


## eduard30

Ցանկացած Մարդ եթե անտեղյակ է որևե բանից, բացարձակ անմեղ է, բայց եթե ունի տեղեկություն, որ դա օրենքով կամ Մարդկային հասկացողությամբ չիկարելի Մեղավոր է քառապատիկ :Cool:  ( :Think: օրինակ երթի է գնում առանց օրենքով սահմանված կանոն իմանալու վայրենու նման) :Xeloq:

----------


## Kuk

> Ցանկացած Մարդ եթե անտեղյակ է որևե բանից, բացարձակ անմեղ է, բայց եթե ունի տեղեկություն, որ դա օրենքով կամ Մարդկային հասկացողությամբ չիկարելի Մեղավոր է քառապատիկ (օրինակ երթի է գնում առանց օրենքով սահմանված կանոն իմանալու վայրենու նման)


Էս գրածդ թեմայի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Հարգելի eduard30 խնդրում եմ վերացական ու թեմայից դուրս մտքերի փոխարեն նորմալ քննարկումներ անց կացնել:*

----------

Kuk (22.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> ՈՉ: Սպասում եմ որովհետև գիտակցում եմ, որ կաշառքը չարիք է և արգելվում է օրենքով: Գիտակցում եմ նաև եթե մինը ինձ ինչ որ նվեր է տալիս ես պատավոր չէմ լինի նրան ես պարտականություներ չունեմ ոչ մեկի համար և ոչ մի բան պարտավոր չեմ լինի հետ վերադառցնեմ, սա սովորեցնում են այստղ փոքր հասակից դպրոցում: Եթե մի քիչ օրենք գիտենաս քո գխին *շատ դժվար կլինի սարքելը*, սարքում են նրա գլղին որի գլխին սարքվում է:


Ճիշտա շատ դժվար կլինի, բայց կանեն ու դեռ չասացիր եթե հավայի տեղը քեզ փակեն ի՞նչ կանես կգնաս կնստե՞ս:

----------


## Gayl

> Ցանկացած Մարդ եթե անտեղյակ է որևե բանից, բացարձակ անմեղ է, բայց եթե ունի տեղեկություն, որ դա օրենքով կամ Մարդկային հասկացողությամբ չիկարելի Մեղավոր է քառապատիկ (օրինակ երթի է գնում առանց օրենքով սահմանված կանոն իմանալու վայրենու նման)


Kila ի քառյակներից մեկը տեղադրեմ կարդա.
Ոչ մի մարդու էլ չպիտի հարգել
Եթե սրով է նա քո տուն մտել.
*Ու ոչ մի օրենք չպիտի գործի,
Եթե այն ներսից քեզ պիտի կրծի...
*
Հայաստանը էտքան լավ տեղա արի այստեղ իրար հետ վայելենք :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (22.02.2010), Kuk (22.02.2010), murmushka (23.02.2010), Ungrateful (22.02.2010), Բիձա (22.02.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ո՞վ ինձ երաշխիք կտա, որ ինձ չեն սպանի, եթե ես էլ միանամ հանրահավաքին


ոստիկանությունը… երաշխիքների հարցով ոստիկաններին դիմի, սպանողն իրանք են… որ ասին չէ ուրեմն չէ……… երևի

----------

Kuk (23.02.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ո՞վ է երաշխիք տալիս, որ տեր-պետրոսյանական իշխանությունը ավելի լավը կլինի և քո երեխայի մոտ նման «որտև»-ներ  չեն առաջանա… Ինչու՞ պիտի այսօր ես կյանքս վտանգ հանուն մշուշոտ ապագայի: Առանց այդ էլ մշուշի մեջ ենք ապրում: 
> *Իմ կարծիքով դեռ պայքարի ժամը չի հասել: Համենայն դեպս այսօր ես չեմ տեսնում այն էլիտան, ով կկարողանա գլխավորել և առաջնորդել այդ պայքարը:*


Ապեր եթե կանտրակտ ես ուզում, ապա տենց կանտրակտ աշխարհի պրակտիկայում չկա… պտի ռիսկի դիմես… 

եթե սպասելու ես էլիտային, զաօդնօ Քրիսրոսի գալստյանը սպասի… իմ տեղեկություններով դրանք երկուսն էլ նույն ժամանայկ են գալու

----------

Kuk (23.02.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ապեր եթե կանտրակտ ես ուզում, ապա տենց կանտրակտ աշխարհի պրակտիկայում չկա… *պտի ռիսկի դիմես*… 
> 
> եթե սպասելու ես էլիտային, զաօդնօ Քրիսրոսի գալստյանը սպասի… իմ տեղեկություններով դրանք երկուսն էլ նույն ժամանայկ են գալու


 Մեֆ, ռիսկի մասին պնդումը  հակասություն ունի սահմանադրականի հետ:
Փաստորեն  Հայաստանում   սահմանադրական պայքարն էլ   ապահով չի,  ռիսկային է անհատների համար:  :Shok: 
/Եղած արդյունքները հենց սրա մասին են խոսում:/ Եթե այդպես է, ապա սահմանադրականի  իմաստը որն է՞: -Միասնական  ուժերով առանձին-առանձին վարի գնալը՞

----------


## murmushka

*ՍԻՐԵԼԻ ՀԱՅՐԵՆԱԿԻՑՆԵՐ (2010-02-26)
Գործող ռեժիմի շնորհիվ Հայաստանի առջեւ ծառացած վտանգները գնալով ստանում են ահագնացող բնույթ: ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-ԻՆ, ԺԱՄԸ 17.00-ԻՆ ՄԱՏԵՆԱԴԱՐԱՆԻ ՄՈՏ ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԸ ՀՐԱՎԻՐՈՒՄ Է ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔ ԵՎ ԵՐԹ

Հանրահավաքի հիմնական թեմաները կլինեն`
- Մարտի 1-ի ողբերգությունը
- հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններում եւ ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացում
տեղի ունեցող վտանգավոր զարգացումները
- օր օրի խորացող տնտեսական ճգնաժամը
- Հայաստանում սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնմանն առնչվող խնդիրները

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը վերը նշված հարցերի շուրջ հանդես կգա ծրագրային առաջարկներով:
Հանրահավաքում ելույթ կունենա ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:

Հանրահավաքի եւ երթի անցկացումն ընդունված է ի գիտություն Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի N 2 որոշմամբ:*

----------

Chuk (01.03.2010), Kuk (27.02.2010), Norton (27.02.2010), Rammer (27.02.2010), Sagittarius (28.02.2010), Աբելյան (27.02.2010), Նարե (26.02.2010), Տրիբուն (28.02.2010)

----------


## murmushka

> ՊԵՏՔ ԼԻՆԻ, ՏԿԼՈՐ ԷԼ ԿՊԱՐԵՆ
> Երեկ հավաստի աղբյուրներից մեզ հայտնի դարձավ, որ օրերս ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչների եւ Եվրամիության դեսպանների ու ԵՄ հայաստանյան պատվիրակության ղեկավարի հանդիպման ժամանակ եվրոպացիների կողմից խիստ ուշագրավ հարցադրում է հնչել` ինչպե՞ս եք նայում արտահերթ ընտրություններին:
> 
> Երեկ մենք տեղեկացրել էինք, որ իշխանական մեր աղբյուրների փոխանցմամբ, օրեր առաջ Սերժ Սարգսյանն իր մոտ է հրավիրել իշխանական բավական նեղ շրջանակի ներկայացուցիչների եւ ասել, որ իրենք 2 ամիս ժամանակ ունեն ու թող մտածեն արտահերթ ընտրությունների մասին: Հիշեցնենք, օրեր առաջ արտահերթ ընտրությունների պատրաստվելու մասին էր խոսել նաեւ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը: Հաշվի առնելով այս եւ մի քանի այլ հանգամանքներ, ամենեւին էլ պատահական չեն իշխանությունների կողմից ձեռնարկվող այն «արտակարգ միջոցառումները», որոնք նախատեսված են մարտի 1-ին իրականացնելու համար: Իսկ մարտի 1-ին իշխանությունները նախապատրաստվում են աննախադեպ թափով: Այդ օրը, ինչպես երեկ պարզվեց, իշխանությունները միայն Երեւանում անցկացնելու են ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս 115 միջոցառում: Երեկ արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարության Հայաստանի փրկարար ծառայության տեղեկատվության եւ հասարակայնության հետ կապերի բաժինը տարածեց մի հաղորդագրություն, որ մարտի 1-ը քաղաքացիական պաշտպանության համաշխարհային օրն է, եւ այդ օրվա կապակցությամբ ՀՀ մարզերում եւ Երեւանում ԱԻՆ փրկարար ծառայության կողմից անցկացվելու է միջոցառումների շարք: Միջոցառումները, ըստ ծառայության կայքէջում տեղադրված հաղորդագրության, անցկացվելու են մայրաքաղաքի բոլոր համայնքներում եւ մարզերում` տարբեր ժամերի: Այս միջոցառումները ծայրահեղ ուշագրավ են. «Օբյեկտային վարժանք` «Տուժած բնակչության բժշկական օգնության կազմակերպումը երկրաշարժի հետեւանքով առաջացած խոցման օջախում» թեմայով»» միջոցառումը տեղի կունենա Նոր Նորք համայնքում, «Օբյեկտային վարժանք` «Տարհանման կազմակերպումը «Օդային տագնապ» ազդանշանի դեպքում» թեմայով» միջոցառումը` Աջափնյակ համայնքում, «Ուսումնական պարապմունք` «Ահազանգման շչակի ձայնը լսելու դեպքում վարքականոնները» թեմայով»` Դավիթաշենում, «Դպրոցի անձնակազմի ընդհանուր տարհանում»` Էրեբունիում, «Միջուկային զենքը եւ նրա խոցման գործոնները»` Քանաքեռ-Զեյթունում... Մի խոսքով, շա~տ հետաքրքիր է: ՕԵԿ փոխնախագահ Մհեր Շահգելդյանի ղեկավարած արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարության ցուցակից պարզ է դառնում, որ յուրաքանչյուր համայնքում նախատեսված են մի քանի միջոցառումներ: Ակնհայտ է, որ այս ամենը կազմակերպվում է, մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքից մարդկանց ուշադրությունը շեղելու եւ նրանց պարտադրաբար այդ միջոցառումներին ուղարկելու նպատակով: Հիշեցնենք, որ մինչեւ հիմա երբեք քաղպաշտպանության օրը իշխանությունները այդպես «ճոխ» չեն նշել: Երեկ մեզ հետ զրույցում մարտի 1-ին իշխանությունների կազմակերպած միջոցառումների կապակցությամբ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանն ասաց. «Պետք լինի, տկլոր էլ կպարեն հրապարակում, եթե իմանան, որ դրանով կապահովեն, որպեսզի ավելի քիչ մարդ գա մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքին: Քիչ է մնում, դա անեն, որ էլի կարողանան մի քանի մարդ շեղել հանրահավաքից»: Լեւոն Զուրաբյանին հարցրեցինք նաեւ, թե հանրահավաքի ժամանակ ինչ շեշտադրումներ են լինելու եւ ինչ հարցեր են շոշափվելու: «Շոշափվելու են ժողովրդին հուզող բոլոր հարցերը` ե՛ւ Մարտի 1-ի մասին ճշմարտության բացահայտումը, ե՛ւ այս արտաքին քաղաքականության վտանգներն ու գործընթացները, ե՛ւ սոցիալ-տնտեսական այս ծանրացող վիճակը, թանկացումները, այս ստեղծված վիճակից ելքի ճանապարհները եւ այլն»,- ասաց Զուրաբյանը: Հարցրեցինք նաեւ, թե հնարավո՞ր է, որ մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքով իրենց պայքարի նոր փուլ սկսվի: «Ես ինքս չէի ցանկանա բաժանել մեր շարժումը փուլերի, առավելեւս կապել դա միտինգների հետ: Կարծում եմ, որ ամեն իրավիճակ ստեղծում է քաղաքական իրադարձությունների իր ենթատեքստը` քաղաքական իրադարձությունների եւ քաղաքական պայքարի մարտավարության համար: Բնականաբար, մենք գտնվում ենք կարեւոր քաղաքական իրադարձությունների նախաշեմին, այդ առումով, այո, չի կարելի բացառել, որ նոր փուլ կդառնա: Իսկ ավելի մանրամասն գնահատականներ կհնչեն մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքին»,- ասաց Զուրաբյանը: Իսկ այն հարցին, թե հնարավո՞ր է` շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքներ սկսեն, Կոնգրեսի համակարգողը պատասխանեց. «Ամեն ինչ ունի իր ժամանակը»:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իշխանությունները մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքին միայն վերոնշյալ միջոցառումներով չեն պատրաստվում: Այս օրերին մենք արդեն ահազանգեր ենք ստացել, որ իշխանական տարբեր դեմքեր փորձում են իրենց «ձեռքի տակ եղած» «թաղի տղերքի» միջոցով մարդկանց համոզել կամ սպառնալ, որ մարտի 1-ին հանկարծ Մատենադարանի մոտ չերեւան: Մասնավորապես, ըստ Կենտրոնի բնակիչների, Երեւանի քաղաքապետ Գագիկ Բեգլարյանը իր մարդկանց միջոցով Կենտրոնի բնակիչներից շատերին փորձում է համոզել, որ հանրահավաքի չգնան: Ավելին, ըստ մեզ հասած հավաստի տեղեկությունների, ոսկու շուկայի աշխատակիցների կազմակերպած գործադուլի օրերին նախագահականի ներկայացուցիչը նրանց փորձել է համոզել, թե կլուծեն իրենց հարցը, միայն մի պայմանով, որ գործադուլավորները չմիանան ընդդիմությանը եւ չքաղաքականացնեն հարցը:


և ի ապացույց վերը նշվածի

----------

Mephistopheles (28.02.2010), ministr (01.03.2010), Norton (28.02.2010), Արշակ (28.02.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ռիսկի մասին պնդումը  հակասություն ունի սահմանադրականի հետ:
> Փաստորեն  Հայաստանում   սահմանադրական պայքարն էլ   ապահով չի,  ռիսկային է անհատների համար: 
> /Եղած արդյունքները հենց սրա մասին են խոսում:/ Եթե այդպես է, ապա սահմանադրականի  իմաստը որն է՞: -Միասնական  ուժերով առանձին-առանձին վարի գնալը՞


Բիձա ջան, ոչ մի բանն էլ գարանտիա չի, ոչ սահմանադրականը ոչ էլ ոչ սահմանադրականը… ու ոչ մի երկրում… սահմանադրական եղանակը ռիսկի մոմենտներ ունի ու բարձր ա էդ ռիսկը մանավանդ հայաստանում… ուղղակի քո ասած ոչ սահամանդրականը գարանտիա ա տալիս որ վատ ու վտանգավոր ա լինելու, կարաս չկասկածես… ոչ սահմանադրականում ռիսկի էլէմենտ չկա, կա 100% անոց բռնություն ու բախումներ մինչև ատամները զինված ուժերի հետ… եթե կարծում ես որ դա ավելի ապահով վարյանտ ա կարաս գնաս ժողովրդին համոզես որ տենց անեն … ես պրոբլեմ չունեմ… հավատում եմ քեզ, լրիվ կողմ եմ որ ավելի անվտանգ ա … եթե իմ մեջքին էլ նույն ձևի զինված ստորաբաժանումներ կան

----------


## Վիշապ

> ՊԵՏՔ ԼԻՆԻ, ՏԿԼՈՐ ԷԼ ԿՊԱՐԵՆ…


Զվարճալի հոդված էր: Եթե նույնսիկ ՀԺ-ի «հավաստի աղբյուրների» հավաստիությունը համարենք 100%, ապա ստացվում է, որ Հայաստանում Եվրոմիությունը կարող է արտահերթ ընտրություններ անցկացնել :Jpit:  Ու դեռ ավելին՝ սկզբից հրամայել են Սերժին մտածել արտահերթ ընտրությունների մասին, իսկ Սերժը իր հերթին հրամայել է իր նեղ շրջապատին մտածել արտահերթ ընտրությունների մասին, իսկ հետո եվրոպացիք ընենց ձեռի հետ հարցրել են ՀԱԿ-ին՝ «ոնց ե՞ք նայում ախպեր արտահերթ ընտրություններին», իսկ կառկառուն ընդդիմադիրները հաճելիորեն զարմացած մեղմիկ շշնջացել են, թե «լա՜վ ենք նայում, ընգեր»:
Իսկ Սերժի նեղ շրջապատը մտածել-մտածել է ու որոշել սկզբնի համար 115 միջոցառում իրականացնել Երևանում, համարելով որ արտահերթ ընտրությունների ժամանակ քաղաքացիական պաշտպանության հարց կարող է առաջանալ: Ճիշտ է միջոցառումները ըստ երևույթին դպրոցներում են, բայց դե մարդկանց արգելվելու է տներից դուրս գալ ու նամանավանդ մասնակցել հանրահավաքների, քանի որ դպրոցականները կարող են ուսումնական բալիստիկ հրթիռներ ու քիմիական զենք օգտագործել, որպեսզի ուսումնական պաշտպանություն անցկացնեն… ու տենց: Ու էս ամենը ըստ «ՀԺ»-ի, հետո ՀԺ-ն իհարկե կմեղադրի քաղաքաքցիներին պասիվության համար, որ իր լոլոներին ուշադրություն չեն դարձրել ու կլոունությամբ չեն զբաղվել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Անկախ այն բանից, որ մեկը ես ՀԱԿ-ի որդեգրած քաղաքականությանը թերահավատորեն եմ վերաբերվում ու կարծում եմ որ շատ հարցերում այն պետք է վերանայվի, Հայաստանի ապագայով քիչ թե շատ մտահոգված *բոլորին կոչ եմ անում մասնակցել մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքին*: 

Ես վաղը Հայաստանում չեմ լինելու, որի համար շատ ցավում եմ: Երբ Երևանում եմ, միշտ նվազագույնը մասնակցում եմ հանրահավաքներին ու իմ գոնե իմ անհամաձայնությունն եմ ցույց տռալիս ներկա տականքների իշխանությանը: ՀԱԿ-ի հետ կապված բոլոր տարաձայնությունները մի կողմ, ՀԱԿ-ը միակ քաղաքական ուժն է, որը քաղաքացիական բողոքի ակցիայի կազմակերպման պոտենցիալ ունի: Ես հանրահավաքին չեմ լինելու, բայց լինելու են իմ հարազատներն ու մտերմները: Հոգով ու սրտով բոլորի հետ եմ լինելու:

*Բոլորս հանրահավաքի, վաղը ժամը 17:00-ին:*

----------

Chuk (01.03.2010), Kuk (01.03.2010), murmushka (01.03.2010), Աբելյան (28.02.2010), Արշակ (01.03.2010), Հայկօ (28.02.2010), Ձայնալար (01.03.2010), Նարե (28.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հայտարարությունը
> 
> Մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքին ընդառաջ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը պարբերաբար տեղեկություններ է ստանում իշխանությունների կողմից ձեռնարկվող ապօրինությունների վերաբերյալ: Վերջին շաբաթվա ընթացքում վարչախումբը 'բացատրական զրույցների', սպառնալիքների միջոցով հատկապես ՀՀ մարզերի բնակչությանը փորձում է հետ պահել մարտի 1-ին կայանալիք հանրահավաքին մասնակցելուց: Զուգահեռաբար մարզային տրանսպորտային ընկերություններին և անհատ փոխադրողներին հրահանգվել է անհրաժեշտության դեպքում մարտի 1-ին դադարեցնել ուղևորափոխադրումը Երևան:
> 
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը դատապարտում է վարչախմբի հերթական ապօրինությունը և հայտարարում, որ նման ճղճիմ քայլերը որևէ ազդեցություն չեն ունենալու ինչպես մարտի 1-ին կայանալիք հանրահավաքի, այնպես էլ հետագա պայքարի վրա:


Լրագիր




> Ինչպես բոլոր հանրահավաքների օրերին, այսօր էլ վաղ առավոտից Արմավիր-Երևան ճանապարհը հսկվում էր ճանապարհային ոստիկանների կողմից: Արմավիրի կամրջի տակ ոստիկանները կանգնեցնում էին քաղաքից դուրս եկող բոլոր հասարակական տրանսպորտային միջոցները: Միայն վարորդների բացատրություններից հետո էին թույլ տալիս շարունակել ճանապարհը: Մեր ունեցած տեղեկություններով` նույն իրավիճակն է տիրում նաև հանրապետության մյուս մարզերի ճանապարհներին:
> 
> ՀՀ ոստիկանության հասարակայնության հետ կապի և լրատվության վարչությունից Tert.am-ին տեղեկացրին, որ ճանապարհային ոստիկաններն իրենց ամենօրյա գործառույթն են իրականացնում, և որ դրանում արտառոց ոչինչ չկա:


Թերթ.ամ

----------

Kuk (01.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

ԻՆՉ Է ՍՊԱՍՎՈՒՄ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻՑ

Շատերն են թերեւս իրենք իրենց, կամ իրենց շրջապատին հարցնում, թե ինչ է տալու այսօր կայանալիք հանրահավաքը, որ կազմակերպում է Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը: Կոնգրեսը 2009 թվականի սեպտեմբերի 18-ից հետո հայտարարեց հանրահավաքային դադար: Դրանից հետո կոնգրեսի ակտիվի հետ հանդիպմանը Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն իր հայտնի ելույթն ունեցավ, որտեղ հիշատակեց Եղիազար Այնթապցու օրինակը, Սերժ Սարգսյանին առաջարկելով ներքին լեգիտիմություն, արտաքին հարցերում վարվող քաղաքականությունը դադարեցնելու պայմանով: Եղիազար Այնթապցու օրինակը դարձավ “թեւավոր” օրինակ, այն սկսեցին մեկնաբանել որպես իշխանության հետ գործարքի առաջարկ, որպես ընդդիմության կապիտուլյացիա, նահանջ: Օրինակն անհասկանալի էր նաեւ կոնգրեսի բազմահազար համակիրների համար, ովքեր փորձում էին, ու թերեւս շատերը մինչեւ հիմա էլ փորձում են հասկանալ “այնթապցու” ենթատեքստը, քանի որ չեն հավատում, թե Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն այդ օրինակով իշխանությանն այդպես ուղիղ եւ բաց տեքստով գործարք կառաջարկեր:

Ակնհայտ է մի բան, որ “այնթապցու” օրինակը, օբյեկտիվ, թե սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներից ելնելով, դարձավ կոնգրեսի հետագա գործունեության գնահատականների, վերլուծությունների, ընկալումների հիմնական մասի ելակետ: Այդ առումով, սպասվում է, որ այսօր կայանալիք հանրահավաքի ընթացքում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը պետք է նոր ելակետ առաջադրի թե կոնգրեսի համակիրներին, թե կոնգրեսի հակառակորդներին կամ մրցակիցներին, թե հասարակության այն մասին, ով գործընթացին հետեւում է առանց որոշակի կողմնորոշվածության: Սպասելիքը պայմանավորված է նաեւ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոստումով, որ նա տվեց 2010 թվականի հունվարի 8-ին Երեւանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքի պատգամավորի ընտրությունից առաջ հրավիրված նախընտրական հանրահավաքի ժամանակ, ասելով, որ մարտի 1-ի համապետական հանրահավաքի ընթացքում կունենա ծրագրային ելույթ:

Կարելի է ասել, որ այդ ելույթի նախերգանքն արդեն իսկ եղել է, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ներկայացրած “100 քայլ” ծրագրի տեսքով, որը Հայաստանում սոցիալ-տնտեսական համակարգային բարեփոխումների ծրագիր է: Բայց հասարակության սպասելիքն իհարկե քաղաքական է եւ առաջին հերթին պարունակում է հարցում ոչ թե այն իմաստով, թե ինչ է անելու ընդդիմությունը իշխանության գալուց հետո (իսկ “100 քայլը” փաստացի հենց դա է), այլ թե ինչ է անելու ընդդիմությունն իշխանության գալու համար, իշխանության գալու ճանապարհին: Ընդ որում, թյուր պատկերացում կա, թե հասարակությունն ընդդիմությունից ակնկալում է հեղափոխություն կամ ապստամբություն: Անկասկած, կա հասարակության մի մաս, որը հենց դա էլ սպասում է: Բայց, դա հասարակության ընդամենը մի մասն է, եւ հայտնի էլ չէ, թե օրինակ որ մասը` մեծ մասը, թե մի փոքր մասն ընդամենը:

Իրականում հասարակության այսպես ասած արմատական տրամադրությունների ու սպասումների հանգամանքը բավական շահավետ քարոզչական հումք է թե ընդդիմության հակառակորդների համար, որոնք այդպիսով փորձում են այդ ֆոնին ցույց տալ, թե ընդդիմությունը չի կարողանում համապատասխանել եւ բավարարել հասարակության պահանջներին, եւ թե ընդդիմության որոշ ներկայացուցիչների համար, որոնք փորձում են արմատական տրամադրությունների ֆոն ստեղծել, ընդդիմության մարտավարության շուրջ քննարկումները բեկանելու համար` եթե որեւէ մեկը դեմ է հանդես գալիս ընդդիմության ներկայիս մարտավարությանը, ապա նրան անմիջապես մեղադրում են արմատական մարտավարության կողմնակից լինելու եւ արկածախնդրության համար, փակելով մարտավարության շուրջ հնարավոր քննարկման թեման:

Իրականում հասարակության սպասելիքը թերեւս ամենեւին էլ արմատականությունը չէ: Չի բացառվում իհարկե, որ հասարակությունն ուրախ կլինի այդպիսի լուծման համար, բայց նաեւ այնպես չէ, որ քաղաքացիները գործողությունների արմատականությամբ եւ հեղափոխականությամբ են չափում ընդդիմությանը, դա են դարձնում ընդդիմության հանդեպ վերաբերմունքի ելակետ: Քաղաքացիներն ընդդիմությունից առաջին հերթին ցանկանում են լսել խոսք, որն անմիջականորեն առնչվում է իրենց կյանքին, իրենց խնդիրներին: Տեւական ժամանակ է, որ ընդդիմությունը քաղաքացիների հետ խոսում է առավելապես աշխարհաքաղաքական բարդ թեմատիկայի շրջանակում: Քաղաքացին ուշադիր լսում է, բայց մնում է անհաղորդ, որովհետեւ այդ թեմատիկայի շուրջ խոսքերի մեջ չի կարողանում նշմարել օրգանական կապն իր խնդիրների ու այդ թեմատիկայի միջեւ: Ավելին, վերջին տարվա, ամիսների ընթացքում նկատվում է մի իրողություն, որ ընդդիմության խոսքի մեջ քաղաքացին ստիպված է ավելի ու ավելի շատ ջանք թափել այդ խոսքի ենթատեքստերը հասկանալու համար:

Պարզ է, որ ընդդիմության խոսքը քաղաքական խոսք է եւ չի կարող լինել առանց ենթատեքստի, առավել եւս, որ այն ուղղված չէ միայն քաղաքացուն, այլ նաեւ քաղաքական տարբեր շրջանակների, ընդհուպ իշխանությանն ու միջազգային հանրությանը: Բայց թերեւս խնդիրն այն է, թե ինչպիսին պետք է լինի այսպես ասած տեքստի եւ ենթատեքստի ծավալային հարաբերակցությունը, որպեսզի ընդդիմության խոսքը չկորցնի հանրության հետ օրգանական կապը:

ՀԱԿՈԲ ԲԱԴԱԼՅԱՆ

----------

Kuk (01.03.2010), Ձայնալար (01.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արմավիրի կամրջի տակ ոստիկանները կանգնեցնում էին քաղաքից դուրս եկող բոլոր հասարակական տրանսպորտային միջոցները: Միայն վարորդների բացատրություններից հետո էին թույլ տալիս շարունակել ճանապարհը: Մեր ունեցած տեղեկություններով` նույն իրավիճակն է տիրում նաև հանրապետության մյուս մարզերի ճանապարհներին:


Եթե ՀԱԿ–ը հանրահավաքին եկած քաղաքացիներին հստակ բացատրեր քաղաքացու գործողությունները՝ որի ազատ տեղաշարժվելուն ապօրինի խոչնդոտում են, ապա իրավիճակը օր օրի այլ կլիներ։ Ոստիկանը պարտավոր է ներկայանալ, ըստ քաղաքացու պահանջի ցույց տալ վկայականը և հստակ բացատրել կանգնեցնելու ու հարցաքննության հիմքը։ Քաղաքացին իրավունք ունի հրաժարվելու ոստիկանին բացատրություն տալ թե ուր է ինքը գնում։ Եվ երկրորդ, եթե նույնսիկ հանրահավաքի է գնում, ապա ոստիկանը իրավունք չունի խոչնդոտներ ստեղծելու քաղաքացու համար։ Իսկ եթե ոստիկանը համառում է, ապա կարելի է լիազորությունը չարաշահող ոստիկանից պաշտպանվել համարժեք և իրավաչափ գործողություններով, ասենք եթե ոստիկանը հրում է, ապա քաղաքացու կողմից անզգույշ քաշքաշոցին խրախուսվում է։ Ամեն դեպքում մեր ոստիկանները մահապարտներ չեն, նրանց դուխը (Բիձու ասած) բարձր է այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ քաղաքացին իր իրավունքների մասին գաղափար չունի: Ինքն իրեն ոչխարի տեղ դնող քաղաքացին որը փորձում է ստել ոստիկանին, կամ կռուտիտ լինել, թող չբողոքի, եթե ոստիկանն էլ դնի իրեն ոչխարի տեղ։

----------


## Kuk

> Եթե ՀԱԿ–ը հանրահավաքին եկած քաղաքացիներին հստակ բացատրեր քաղաքացու գործողությունները՝ որի ազատ տեղաշարժվելուն ապօրինի խոչնդոտում են, ապա իրավիճակը օր օրի այլ կլիներ։ Ոստիկանը պարտավոր է ներկայանալ, ըստ քաղաքացու պահանջի ցույց տալ վկայականը և հստակ բացատրել կանգնեցնելու ու հարցաքննության հիմքը։ Քաղաքացին իրավունք ունի հրաժարվելու ոստիկանին բացատրություն տալ թե ուր է ինքը գնում։ Եվ երկրորդ, եթե նույնսիկ հանրահավաքի է գնում, ապա ոստիկանը իրավունք չունի խոչնդոտներ ստեղծելու քաղաքացու համար։ Իսկ եթե ոստիկանը համառում է, ապա կարելի է լիազորությունը չարաշահող ոստիկանից պաշտպանվել համարժեք և իրավաչափ գործողություններով, ասենք եթե ոստիկանը հրում է, ապա քաղաքացու կողմից անզգույշ քաշքաշոցին խրախուսվում է։ Ամեն դեպքում մեր ոստիկանները մահապարտներ չեն, նրանց դուխը (Բիձու ասած) բարձր է այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ քաղաքացին իր իրավունքների մասին գաղափար չունի: Ինքն իրեն ոչխարի տեղ դնող քաղաքացին որը փորձում է ստել ոստիկանին, կամ կռուտիտ լինել, թող չբողոքի, եթե ոստիկանն էլ դնի իրեն ոչխարի տեղ։


Վիշապ ջան, համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, բայց էս դեպքում գոնե արի ՀԱԿ-ին չմեղադրենք: Ախր ՀԱԿ-ը երկու տարուց ավել ա մեջտեղից ճղվում ա էդ նույն բանն անընդհատ ասելով: Ամեն առիթով՝ ասում ա՝ ազատ տեղաշարժվելու իրավունք: Ես օրինակ արդեն հոգնել եմ էդ նույն բանը ամեն քայլափոխի լսելուց: Ով գիտի՝ գիտի, ով մինչև հիմա չգիտի, էլ չի էլ իմանա, պետք էլ չի, որ իմանա, որտև չի հասկանալու, թե էդ ինչ ա, որտև վաղը կարողա քրեական հանցագորոծության համար ազատազրկվի, հետո ազատազրկման վայրից փորձի իր՝ ազատ տեղաշարժվելու իրավունքի հիման վրա դուրս գալ:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե ՀԱԿ–ը հանրահավաքին եկած քաղաքացիներին հստակ բացատրեր քաղաքացու գործողությունները՝ որի ազատ տեղաշարժվելուն ապօրինի խոչնդոտում են, ապա իրավիճակը օր օրի այլ կլիներ։ Ոստիկանը պարտավոր է ներկայանալ, ըստ քաղաքացու պահանջի ցույց տալ վկայականը և հստակ բացատրել կանգնեցնելու ու հարցաքննության հիմքը։ Քաղաքացին իրավունք ունի հրաժարվելու ոստիկանին բացատրություն տալ թե ուր է ինքը գնում։ Եվ երկրորդ, եթե նույնսիկ հանրահավաքի է գնում, ապա ոստիկանը իրավունք չունի խոչնդոտներ ստեղծելու քաղաքացու համար։ Իսկ եթե ոստիկանը համառում է, ապա կարելի է լիազորությունը չարաշահող ոստիկանից պաշտպանվել համարժեք և իրավաչափ գործողություններով, ասենք եթե ոստիկանը հրում է, ապա քաղաքացու կողմից անզգույշ քաշքաշոցին խրախուսվում է։ Ամեն դեպքում մեր ոստիկանները մահապարտներ չեն, նրանց դուխը (Բիձու ասած) բարձր է այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ քաղաքացին իր իրավունքների մասին գաղափար չունի: Ինքն իրեն ոչխարի տեղ դնող քաղաքացին որը փորձում է ստել ոստիկանին, կամ կռուտիտ լինել, թող չբողոքի, եթե ոստիկանն էլ դնի իրեն ոչխարի տեղ։


Էսօր որ փողոց դուրս գամ, չեմ մոռանա մոտենալ մոտակա ոստիկանին ու հարցնել, մենք դեռ Հայաստանու՞մ ենք, թե՞ արդեն Վիշապի ասած՝ Հայաստանից դուրս  :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (01.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե ՀԱԿ–ը հանրահավաքին եկած քաղաքացիներին հստակ բացատրեր քաղաքացու գործողությունները՝ որի ազատ տեղաշարժվելուն ապօրինի խոչնդոտում են, ապա իրավիճակը օր օրի այլ կլիներ։ Ոստիկանը պարտավոր է ներկայանալ, ըստ քաղաքացու պահանջի ցույց տալ վկայականը և հստակ բացատրել կանգնեցնելու ու հարցաքննության հիմքը։ Քաղաքացին իրավունք ունի հրաժարվելու ոստիկանին բացատրություն տալ թե ուր է ինքը գնում։ Եվ երկրորդ, եթե նույնսիկ հանրահավաքի է գնում, ապա ոստիկանը իրավունք չունի խոչնդոտներ ստեղծելու քաղաքացու համար։ Իսկ եթե ոստիկանը համառում է, ապա կարելի է լիազորությունը չարաշահող ոստիկանից պաշտպանվել համարժեք և իրավաչափ գործողություններով, ասենք եթե ոստիկանը հրում է, ապա քաղաքացու կողմից անզգույշ քաշքաշոցին խրախուսվում է։ Ամեն դեպքում մեր ոստիկանները մահապարտներ չեն, նրանց դուխը (Բիձու ասած) բարձր է այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ քաղաքացին իր իրավունքների մասին գաղափար չունի: Ինքն իրեն ոչխարի տեղ դնող քաղաքացին որը փորձում է ստել ոստիկանին, կամ կռուտիտ լինել, թող չբողոքի, եթե ոստիկանն էլ դնի իրեն ոչխարի տեղ։


Վիշատ ախպեր, էս գրածդ գիտական ֆանտաստիկայի ոլոտից ա: Քո ասելով եթե մենք բոլորս իմանանք մեր իավունքները Հայաստանը կդառնա Շվեդիա: Բա պայքար մայքար դադարեցնենք քաղաքացիական իրավունքի կուրսեր բացենք, բռատ: Հպարինյո, ի՞նչ օրենք ու իրավունքներ իմանալ: Ընդհակառակը, պետք ա ասել օրենք ու իրավունք էլ չկա, վրաքաշ արեք բոլոր իրավապաշտպան մարմիններին:

----------

DavitH (03.03.2010), Բիձա (01.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, բայց էս դեպքում գոնե արի ՀԱԿ-ին չմեղադրենք: Ախր ՀԱԿ-ը երկու տարուց ավել ա մեջտեղից ճղվում ա էդ նույն բանն անընդհատ ասելով: Ամեն առիթով՝ ասում ա՝ ազատ տեղաշարժվելու իրավունք: Ես օրինակ արդեն հոգնել եմ էդ նույն բանը ամեն քայլափոխի լսելուց: Ով գիտի՝ գիտի, ով մինչև հիմա չգիտի, էլ չի էլ իմանա, պետք էլ չի, որ իմանա, որտև չի հասկանալու, թե էդ ինչ ա, որտև վաղը կարողա քրեական հանցագորոծության համար ազատազրկվի, հետո ազատազրկման վայրից փորձի իր՝ ազատ տեղաշարժվելու իրավունքի հիման վրա դուրս գալ:


Մի պուճուր, նրբիկ հարց կա Կուկ ջան։ ՀԱԿ–ը դա ասում է իշխանություններին, որ դուք սենց ընենց եք արել։ Բայց ՀԱԿ–ը չի ասում քաղաքացիներին թե եթե իշխանությունները սենց ընենց են անում, այ դուք ինչ արեք։ Տարբերությունը պա՞րզ է։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշատ ախպեր, էս գրածդ գիտական ֆանտաստիկայի ոլոտից ա: Քո ասելով եթե մենք բոլորս իմանանք մեր իավունքները Հայաստանը կդառնա Շվեդիա: Բա պայքար մայքար դադարեցնենք քաղաքացիական իրավունքի կուրսեր բացենք, բռատ: Հպարինյո, ի՞նչ օրենք ու իրավունքներ իմանալ: Ընդհակառակը, պետք ա ասել օրենք ու իրավունք էլ չկա, վրաքաշ արեք բոլոր իրավապաշտպան մարմիններին:


Տրիբուն ախպեր, վրաքաշի համար հիմքերը հենց օրենքն ու սահմանադրությունն են որ կան։ Առանց դրա կլինի Բիձու ասած «դուխ»–ի պայքարը՝ իմա ով դուխով է, հենց ինքն էլ ճիշտ է, օրենքն էլ իր կողմից է։

----------


## Chuk

> Մի պուճուր, նրբիկ հարց կա Կուկ ջան։ ՀԱԿ–ը դա ասում է իշխանություններին, որ դուք սենց ընենց եք արել։ Բայց ՀԱԿ–ը չի ասում քաղաքացիներին թե եթե իշխանությունները սենց ընենց են անում, այ դուք ինչ արեք։ Տարբերությունը պա՞րզ է։


Սխալ ես ասում  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սխալ ես ասում


Լավ, հուսամ օրինակներ կբերես ՀԱԿ–ի քարոզչությունից, որ ժողովդրին բացատրում են իրենց իրավունքները։ Էն որ կոպիտ ասած ասում են ոստիկանին չհակաճառել, վիճաբանության մեջ չմտնել, դա իշխանությունների ջրաղացին ջուր լցնել է միայն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ախպեր, վրաքաշի համար հիմքերը հենց օրենքն ու սահմանադրությունն են որ կան։ Առանց դրա կլինի Բիձու ասած «դուխ»–ի պայքարը՝ իմա ով դուխով է, հենց ինքն էլ ճիշտ է, օրենքն էլ իր կողմից է։


Ապեր, հենա ՀԱԿ-ը սահմանդրական պայքար ա անում էլի: Ինչի՞ց ես դժգոհում: Իմ իմանալով դաժե իրավաբանական գրասենյակ ունեն, որտեղ բոլոր  ցանկացողներին իրենց իրավունքները բացատրում են: Ուզում ես Ջհանգիրյանը միտինգի ժամանակ մասայական դասախոսությու՞ն կարդա իրավունքի հիմունքների մասին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, հենա ՀԱԿ-ը սահմանդրական պայքար ա անում էլի: Ինչի՞ց ես դժգոհում: Իմ իմանալով դաժե իրավաբանական գրասենյակ ունեն, որտեղ բոլոր  ցանկացողներին իրենց իրավունքները բացատրում են: *Ուզում ես Ջհանգիրյանը միտինգի ժամանակ մասայական դասախոսությու՞ն կարդա իրավունքի հիմունքների մասին:*


Վատ չի լինի իմիջայլոց։ Ես կասեի 1000 անգամ ավելի լավ կլինի ու օգտակար, քան թե քաղաքացին գա ու աշխարաքաղաքական ալյանսների վերադասավորումների մասին դիսերտացիաներ լսի, ու նաև լոլոներ, թե միջազգային ուժերը Սերժին ճնշում են, որովհետև ինքը լեգիտիմ չի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վատ չի լինի իմիջայլոց։ Ես կասեի 1000 անգամ ավելի լավ կլինի ու օգտակար, քան թե քաղաքացին գա ու աշխարաքաղաքական ալյանսների վերադասավորումների մասին դիսերտացիաներ լսի, ու նաև լոլոներ, թե միջազգային ուժերը Սերժին ճնշում են, որովհետև ինքը լեգիտիմ չի։


Ապեր, մի համար երկու դեպքն էլ անիմաստ են - համ իրավաբանական դասախոսությունը համ էլ քաղաքա-աշխարհաքաղաքական: Լուրջ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, մի համար երկու դեպքն էլ անիմաստ են - համ իրավաբանական դասախոսությունը համ էլ քաղաքա-աշխարհաքաղաքական: Լուրջ:


Քեզ համար գուցե անիմաստ են, որովհետև դու քո իրավուքները գիտես։ Դու մտածի միջին ստատիստիկական կիսագրագետ գեղացի մարդը ինչ ինֆորմացիա կուզենա ստանալ, որ գա հանրահավաքի։ Փորձը ցույց է տվել, որ հուժկու հանրահավաքներին ու երթերին հաջորդում են ավելի հուժկու դադարները, իսկ կյանքում ոչինչ չի փոխվում։ Այ ի՞նչ պիտի անի հանրահավաքի մասնակցած քաղաքացին հանրահավաքից հետո։ Տալի՞ս է ՀԱԿ–ը էդ քաղաքացուն ծրագիր, ուղղություն, թե՞  ասում է վատ ա վիճակը, իշխանությունները իրենց դեմքը էլի ապացուցեցին, ավելի վատ է լինելու, իսկ հիմա պայքար պայքար մինչև վերջ գոռալով յալլա տներով։ Էսօրվա նորությունը երևի թե լինելու է երազանքների պլանը՝ ի՞նչ կաներ ՀԱԿ–ը եթե լիներ իշխանություն։
Չնայած շատ չկռռամ, սպասենք, կտեսնենք :Jpit:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Վիշ ջան, եթե նույնիսկ ես իրավագիտության դոկտոր լինեմ, հենց էսօր մի երկու ժամից, միհատ մենթ կարա երթի ժամանակ գա ինձ բրթբրթի ու մի թեթև էլ պոչկեքիս զարգի իրա կախարդական փայտիկով: Ի՞նչ պետք ա անեմ ես իմ իրավունքի խորը գիտելիքներով: Էս էն գայիշնիկի տարբերակը չի էլի, որ տենում ա գլխացավանք ես, ասում գնա մի ուրիշին կբռնեմ, ով ավելի անշառ փող տվող ա: Սրանք խրախուսվում են քաղաքացիներին ճնշելու համար ու ոչ մի պատիժ չի նախատեսվում: Իհարկե սեփական իրավունքները լավ իմանալը լավ բան է, բայց եթե նույնիսկ ամեն գյուղացի բավարար չափով տեղեկացված լինի իր իրավունքների մասին (ինչը մոտավորապես էնքան ա ռեալ, ինչքան ամբողջ հասարակության բարձր քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունը, քաղաքական ակտիվությունը ու Լևոնի աբստրակտ ճառերի ճիշտ վերլուծությունը) դա չի հասցնի իրան Երևան, եթե մարզերը Երևանին կապող տրանսպորտը պարալիզացված ա: Ոչ էլ Ջհանգիրյանին փրկեց իրա մասնագիտությունը քաղաքական հետապնդումներից  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (01.03.2010), Hda (01.03.2010), Kuk (01.03.2010), ministr (01.03.2010), Norton (01.03.2010), Բիձա (01.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ջան, եթե նույնիսկ ես իրավագիտության դոկտոր լինեմ, հենց էսօր մի երկու ժամից, միհատ մենթ կարա երթի ժամանակ գա ինձ բրթբրթի ու մի թեթև էլ պոչկեքիս զարգի իրա կախարդական փայտիկով: Ի՞նչ պետք ա անեմ ես իմ իրավունքի խորը գիտելիքներով: Էս էն գայիշնիկի տարբերակը չի էլի, որ տենում ա գլխացավանք ես, ասում գնա մի ուրիշին կբռնեմ, ով ավելի անշառ փող տվող ա: Սրանք խրախուսվում են քաղաքացիներին ճնշելու համար ու ոչ մի պատիժ չի նախատեսվում: Իհարկե սեփական իրավունքները լավ իմանալը լավ բան է, բայց եթե նույնիսկ ամեն գյուղացի բավարար չափով տեղեկացված լինի իր իրավունքների մասին (ինչը մոտավորապես էնքան ա ռեալ, ինչքան ամբողջ հասարակության բարձր քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունը, քաղաքական ակտիվությունը ու Լևոնի աբստրակտ ճառերի ճիշտ վերլուծությունը) դա չի հասցնի իրան Երևան, եթե մարզերը Երևանին կապող տրանսպորտը պարալիզացված ա: Ոչ էլ Ջհանգիրյանին փրկեց իրա մասնագիտությունը քաղաքական հետապնդումներից


Մի պահ փորձիր պատկերացնել, որ էդ մի խումբ մարդիկ մենթի շորով չեն, ու փեդերով հարձակվում են ու գոռում՝ «ցրվե՛ք հլը»։ Ի՞նչ կանես։ Տարբերությունը ֆորմայի մեջ է՞։ Ճիշտ է Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանին չփրկեցին իր գիտելիքները, որովհետև Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը մենակ էր։ Ժողովուրդը չի կարող մենակ լինել։ Ու էս էգոիստ ժողովուրդը չի կարող Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի կողքին լինել։ Բայց ժողովուրդը կարող է Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյան լինել։ Իսկ եթե Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը թեկուզ 100 հոգի լիներ, ապա այլ կլիներ։ Լուծում՝ մարդա իր համար թեկուզ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյան լինի, ապա այլ կլինի։ Թե չէ հավայի 1+1+1+ յանիմ ինչ, չես հասկանում։ Քաղաքացուն պետք է սովորեցնել պաշտպանվել։ Օրենքը դա թույլ է տալիս, մեռա ասելով։ Ոստիկաններն էլ են մսից ու արյունից։ Ոստիկանի համար ցուցարարները հանուն մեկի իշխանության՝ մյուսի իշխանության դեմ պայքարողներ են։ Եթե ոստիկանը զգա որ մարդա իր իրավունքի համար է պայքարում, ոստիկանի դուխը չի հերիքի։ Ծուռ նստենք, դուզը խոսենք՝ մենք վախեցած ժողովուրդ ենք, որովհետև թե իշխանությունն է մեզ վախեցնում, թե ընդդիմությունը։ Երկուսին էլ մենք որպես ուժեղ ու անհնազանդ ժողովուրդ ձեռք չենք տալիս։ Քյասա՛ր։

----------

Elmo (01.03.2010), Tig (01.03.2010)

----------


## terev

Վերջը եկաք eduard30-ի ասածին, որ պետք է ժողովուրդը օրենքները իմանա: Հետո էլ ձեռ եիք առնում eduard30-ին:  :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (01.03.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ուզում ես ասես պետք ա տամ էդ մլիցու գլուխը ջարդե՞մ  :Think:  Դրա համար իրավունք իմանալ պետք չի, սովորական բնազդ ա, որը մենք շատ դեպքերում զսպում ենք ճաղերի հետևում չհայտնվելու համար: Եթե խնդիրը դեբոշ անելու ու չանելու մեջ ա, միգուցե ճիշտ ես, բայց ես վստահ չեմ: մի բան հաստատ ա, որ արյունահեղություն կլինի, բայց թե ինչով կվերջանա, չգիտեմ: Բայց մեկա իրավունք իմանալը էլի հարց չի լուծում, եթե նույնիսկ իմ մլիցա սպանելը ինչ-որ պարագայում օրինական ա, մեկա ես կնստեմ դրա համար՝ անկախ նրանից գիտեմ իմ իրավունքները, թե չգիտեմ:

----------

Kuk (02.03.2010), Mephistopheles (02.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

Տղեք համաձայն չեք, որ գլուխ ջարդելու գործով միշտ էլ բանակն ու ոստիկանությունն ավելի շահեկան դիրքում են? Էլ վարդեվորի ավտո (ջրցան մեքենա), էլեկտրաշոկ, մասնագիտացված ռետինե մահակ, վահան, արցունքաբեր գազ, ռետինե փամփուշտներ, զրահ ու ձեռքի վահաններ , ու ամենավերջում հրազեն և զրահամեքենաներ, և էս ամեն ինչը պաշտպանված ՕՐԵՆՔՈՎ: Հիմա ում գլուխը ու ոնց եք ջարդելու...? Ուրեմն սահմանադրական պայքար: Բայց ոչ թե անկապ "դատապարտող" ու "հուժկու" երթերով, այլ մտածված ու գործնական քայլերով: Դեռ էն չակերտավորներն ենք տեսել, հույս ունեմ երկրորդ մասն էլ տեսնել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ուզում ես ասես պետք ա տամ էդ մլիցու գլուխը ջարդե՞մ  Դրա համար իրավունք իմանալ պետք չի, սովորական բնազդ ա, որը մենք շատ դեպքերում զսպում ենք ճաղերի հետևում չհայտնվելու համար: Եթե խնդիրը դեբոշ անելու ու չանելու մեջ ա, միգուցե ճիշտ ես, բայց ես վստահ չեմ: մի բան հաստատ ա, որ արյունահեղություն կլինի, բայց թե ինչով կվերջանա, չգիտեմ: Բայց մեկա իրավունք իմանալը էլի հարց չի լուծում, եթե նույնիսկ իմ մլիցա սպանելը ինչ-որ պարագայում օրինական ա, մեկա ես կնստեմ դրա համար՝ անկախ նրանից գիտեմ իմ իրավունքները, թե չգիտեմ:


Արյունահեղություն չի լինի։ Ոստիկաններն էլ մեզ նման քաքլան ժողովուրդ են, ոչ մեկ էլ գլխից ձեռ չի քաշել։ Մարտի մեկին ժողովդրի վրա կրակել են առանձնահատուկ պասպորտով տականքներ, հեռվից, զենքով, ամենավախկոտ ճիճվի պես։ Մարդը սոցիալական կենդանի է, որի մեջ բնականաբար սոցիալական արդարության բնազդը կա։ Եթե հանուն այդ բնազդի ես պայքարում, ապա բոլորը քեզ հասկանում են, իսկ եթե հանուն չգիտես ինչի ես ծեծկռտվում ոստիկանների հետ, ապա շատերը մենակ մի բան են հասկանում՝ Լևոնենք իշխանություն են ուզում։ Էլի ծուռ նստենք, դուզը խոսենք։

----------

Բիձա (01.03.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> Ուզում ես ասես պետք ա տամ էդ մլիցու գլուխը ջարդե՞մ  Դրա համար իրավունք իմանալ պետք չի, սովորական բնազդ ա, որը մենք շատ դեպքերում զսպում ենք ճաղերի հետևում չհայտնվելու համար: Եթե խնդիրը դեբոշ անելու ու չանելու մեջ ա, միգուցե ճիշտ ես, բայց ես վստահ չեմ: մի բան հաստատ ա, որ արյունահեղություն կլինի, բայց թե ինչով կվերջանա, չգիտեմ: Բայց մեկա իրավունք իմանալը էլի հարց չի լուծում, եթե նույնիսկ իմ մլիցա սպանելը ինչ-որ պարագայում օրինական ա, մեկա ես կնստեմ դրա համար՝ անկախ նրանից գիտեմ իմ իրավունքները, թե չգիտեմ:


Բագ ջան բեր դասակարգենք:
հանրահավաքի մասնակիցներին ծեծելու մասին:
Եթե մենակ հանրահավաք անելու համար միլիցեն պիտի ինձ դուբինկով խփի, ես չեմ գնա էդ հանրահավաքին: Որովհետև եթե կապ չունի ով ինձ անտեղի խփի(կամ մենակ նրա համար, որ հանրահավաքի եմ մասնակցում) էդ դուբինկեն հետևը կմտցնեմ: Ուժս էլ չպատի, գետնից մի հատ քար կվերցնեմ ու ինչքան ուժ ունեմ կխփեմ գլխին, որ իրա տեղն իմանա: Հա, ինձ էլ դրա համար կդատեն, որը ես չեմ ուզում: Դրա համար էլ հանրահավաք չեմ գնում:

Նշանակում ա, որ Հայաստանում հանրահավաքը ռիսկի գործ ա ու ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա, որ կամ ծեծ չեմ ուտի, կամ չեմ դատվի:
Ես ոչ ծեծից եմ վախենում, ոչ էլ դատվելուց: Բայց եթե իմանամ դատվեմ ու սաղ ազգը երջանիկ կդառնա, կգնամ ու կդատվեմ: Լևոնին լսելու համար չեմ ուզում դատվեմ, հենա youtube-ով կլսեմ էլ կտենամ էլ: Կարամ չհասկացած պահերը հետ տամ ու նորից նայեմ:

Եթե դուրս են գալիս ոչ հանրահավաքի, այլ բռնի ուժով իշխանությունը զավթելու, այստեղ ուրիշ հարց ա: Եթե ազգի մեծամասնությունը համարի, որ ավելի լավ ա ռիսկի գնալ ու բռնի ուժով իշխանությունը զավթել, հեղափոխություն անել ու սեփական նախագահին ընտրել՝ ուրեմն մի վայրկյան անգամ էս իշխանությունները չէին մնա իրենց տեղերում: Հիմա շուտվանից նոր նախագահ կունենաինք: Բանը նրանում ա, որ բավարար քանակով մարդ չի ցանկանում հեղափոխություն անել:

Խոսքով հեղափոխություն չի լինում: Եթե լինում ա, իմ խոսքը տալիս եմ էդ հեղափոխողներին: Թող ասեն, որ ես էլ եմ համաձայն: Բանավոր փոխանցեն իմ խոսքը, ես էլ չգամ հասնեմ հրապարակ:

----------

Hda (01.03.2010), One_Way_Ticket (01.03.2010), Բիձա (01.03.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> Տղեք համաձայն չեք, որ գլուխ ջարդելու գործով միշտ էլ բանակն ու ոստիկանությունն ավելի շահեկան դիրքում են? Էլ վարդեվորի ավտո (ջրցան մեքենա), էլեկտրաշոկ, մասնագիտացված ռետինե մահակ, վահան, արցունքաբեր գազ, ռետինե փամփուշտներ, զրահ ու ձեռքի վահաններ , ու ամենավերջում հրազեն և զրահամեքենաներ, և էս ամեն ինչը պաշտպանված ՕՐԵՆՔՈՎ: Հիմա ում գլուխը ու ոնց եք ջարդելու...? Ուրեմն սահմանադրական պայքար: Բայց ոչ թե անկապ "դատապարտող" ու "հուժկու" երթերով, այլ մտածված ու գործնական քայլերով: Դեռ էն չակերտավորներն ենք տեսել, հույս ունեմ երկրորդ մասն էլ տեսնել:


Դավ ջան քեզ մի հատ սենց բան ասեմ:
Եթե յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ հայ դուրս գա փողոց, նրանց վրա ոչ ոստիկանը ձեռք կբարձրացնի, ոչ զինվորը, ոչ էլ սպեցնազը: Որովհետև յուրաքանչյուր ոստիկան, սպեցնազի զինվոր կամ սովորական զինվոր ցուցարարների մեջ հարազատ կունենա: Ընդամենը ժողովրդի 25 տոկոսը եթե ուզենա, որ իշխանափոխություն լինի՝ ուրեմն կլինի: 50 000 ժողովրդի վրա կկրակեն էլ, ջուր էլ կցանեն, կեոեոն էլ:
Փաստը նրանում ա, որ ընդիմությանը թվում ա, թե ժողովրդի 75 տոկոսը իր կողքին ա, բայց իրականում ժողովրդի 98 տոկոսը թքած ունի թե իշխանությունների վրա, թե առավել ևս Լևոնի: Դրա համար էլ են 2 տոկոսի վրա կրակեցին: Ամենամեծ թիվը որ ասեմ, Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ 50 000 մարդ կար 2 տարի առաջ էս օրը էս ժամին: 50 000 -ը դա մեր քաղաքացիների ուղիղ 2 տոկոսն ա:

----------

Բիձա (01.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Մի պահ փորձիր պատկերացնել, որ էդ մի խումբ մարդիկ մենթի շորով չեն, ու փեդերով հարձակվում են ու գոռում՝ «ցրվե՛ք հլը»։ Ի՞նչ կանես։ Տարբերությունը ֆորմայի մեջ է՞։ Ճիշտ է *Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանին չփրկեցին իր գիտելիքները*, որովհետև Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը մենակ էր։ Ժողովուրդը չի կարող մենակ լինել։ Ու էս էգոիստ ժողովուրդը չի կարող Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի կողքին լինել։ Բայց ժողովուրդը կարող է Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյան լինել։ Իսկ եթե Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը թեկուզ 100 հոգի լիներ, ապա այլ կլիներ։ Լուծում՝ մարդա իր համար թեկուզ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյան լինի, ապա այլ կլինի։ Թե չէ հավայի 1+1+1+ յանիմ ինչ, չես հասկանում։ Քաղաքացուն պետք է սովորեցնել պաշտպանվել։ Օրենքը դա թույլ է տալիս, մեռա ասելով։ Ոստիկաններն էլ են մսից ու արյունից։ Ոստիկանի համար ցուցարարները հանուն մեկի իշխանության՝ մյուսի իշխանության դեմ պայքարողներ են։ Եթե ոստիկանը զգա որ մարդա իր իրավունքի համար է պայքարում, *ոստիկանի դուխը չի հերիքի։* Ծուռ նստենք, դուզը խոսենք՝ մենք վախեցած ժողովուրդ ենք, որովհետև թե իշխանությունն է մեզ վախեցնում, թե ընդդիմությունը։ Երկուսին էլ մենք որպես ուժեղ ու անհնազանդ ժողովուրդ ձեռք չենք տալիս։ Քյասա՛ր։


 1- Այսինքն ոչ թե 100 հատ *քաղաքացի* Գագիկ Ջահանգիրյան ի նկատի ունես, այլ 100 հատ *իրա պես դուխով մարդ*- համաձայն եմ, 2- ձեռով: :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
2- Այո, ոչ միայն մլիցու դուխը չի հերիքի, այլ մլիցեն շուռ կտա դուբինկեն տիրոջ վրա:  :Shok: 
3- Բայց համաձայն չեմ, որ քաղաքացուն պետք է սովորեցնել պաշտպանվել օրենքով: Քաղաքացուն պետք է ասել, ախպեր- քեզ խփողին քացով, խփի, կծի, գլխով դնչին հագի:  :Ok:

----------


## Gayl

> 50 000 -ը դա մեր քաղաքացիների ուղիղ 2 տոկոսն ա:


Փետրվարի 26 ին կարող էինք քայլելով մտնել նախագահական, առանց քերծվածք ստանալու ու ոչ մի ուժ չէր կարող կանխել այ թե ինչու չարվեց, դա հարցի այլ կողմն է, որի պատասխանը ոչ ոք չի տվել միայն սուտի ապրավդանիներ են:

----------


## ministr

> Դավ ջան քեզ մի հատ սենց բան ասեմ:
> Եթե յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ հայ դուրս գա փողոց, նրանց վրա ոչ ոստիկանը ձեռք կբարձրացնի, ոչ զինվորը, ոչ էլ սպեցնազը: Որովհետև յուրաքանչյուր ոստիկան, սպեցնազի զինվոր կամ սովորական զինվոր ցուցարարների մեջ հարազատ կունենա: Ընդամենը ժողովրդի 25 տոկոսը եթե ուզենա, որ իշխանափոխություն լինի՝ ուրեմն կլինի: 50 000 ժողովրդի վրա կկրակեն էլ, ջուր էլ կցանեն, կեոեոն էլ:
> Փաստը նրանում ա, որ ընդիմությանը թվում ա, թե ժողովրդի 75 տոկոսը իր կողքին ա, բայց իրականում ժողովրդի 98 տոկոսը թքած ունի թե իշխանությունների վրա, թե առավել ևս Լևոնի: Դրա համար էլ են 2 տոկոսի վրա կրակեցին: Ամենամեծ թիվը որ ասեմ, Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ 50 000 մարդ կար 2 տարի առաջ էս օրը էս ժամին: 50 000 -ը դա մեր քաղաքացիների ուղիղ 2 տոկոսն ա:


Վազգեն ջան յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ հայը ռեմբո չի, որ տանկերի դեմ գնա: Ուժայինների հետ առճակատման ժամանակ մի 50000 մարդ հազիվ մնա, ու տեխնիկան թույլա տալիս շատ ավելի թվով "անհնազանդ" զանգվածների հետ գործ ունենալ: Կարճ ասած ուժային ցանկացած տարբերակի դեպքում, եթե ուժային կառույցները ընդդիմության կողմից չեն, դատապարտված է,. ընդ որում բազմաթիվ զոհերի ու վիրավորների առկայության դեպքում:

----------


## Բիձա

> Վազգեն ջան յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ հայը ռեմբո չի, որ տանկերի դեմ գնա: Ուժայինների հետ առճակատման ժամանակ մի 50000 մարդ հազիվ մնա, ու տեխնիկան թույլա տալիս շատ ավելի թվով "անհնազանդ" զանգվածների հետ գործ ունենալ: Կարճ ասած ուժային ցանկացած տարբերակի դեպքում, եթե ուժային կառույցները ընդդիմության կողմից չեն, դատապարտված է,. ընդ որում բազմաթիվ զոհերի ու վիրավորների առկայության դեպքում:


Այսինքն ոնց- իշխանությունը կարող է 50000 կոտորել՞: :Sad: 
Նույնիսկ իրար դեմ պատերազմող երկրների դեպքում 50000 զոհը մեծ պատերազմ է: 
Եթե բանը նրան է հասել, որ   մտածում ենք,  թե  ժողովրդի վրա նստած մի քանի ԲՏ-ն  կարող են էդպիսի կոտորածի գնալ, ապա քավ լիցի, թարգենք ամեն կարգի քննարկում:  :Bad:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգեն ջան յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ հայը ռեմբո չի, որ տանկերի դեմ գնա: Ուժայինների հետ առճակատման ժամանակ մի 50000 մարդ հազիվ մնա, ու տեխնիկան թույլա տալիս շատ ավելի թվով "անհնազանդ" զանգվածների հետ գործ ունենալ: Կարճ ասած ուժային ցանկացած տարբերակի դեպքում, եթե ուժային կառույցները ընդդիմության կողմից չեն, դատապարտված է,. ընդ որում բազմաթիվ զոհերի ու վիրավորների առկայության դեպքում:


Ասում եմ եթե յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ հայ դուրս գա ոչ մի ռեմբոյության կարիք էլ չի լինի: Խաղաղ սիրուն գահը կթողնեն ու կգնան, որովհետև էդ տանկը քշողը դուրս կգա տանկի մեջից ու կմիանա ժողովրդին: Որովհետև ցանկացած մլիցու, զինվորի գոնե մորքուրը կամ քեռին տանկի դեմը կանգնածների մեջ կլինեն: Ի՞նչ բախման մասին ա խոսքը:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգեն ջան յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ հայը ռեմբո չի, որ տանկերի դեմ գնա: Ուժայինների հետ առճակատման ժամանակ մի 50000 մարդ հազիվ մնա, ու տեխնիկան թույլա տալիս շատ ավելի թվով "անհնազանդ" զանգվածների հետ գործ ունենալ: Կարճ ասած ուժային ցանկացած տարբերակի դեպքում, եթե ուժային կառույցները ընդդիմության կողմից չեն, դատապարտված է,. ընդ որում բազմաթիվ զոհերի ու վիրավորների առկայության դեպքում:


Ասում եմ եթե յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ հայ դուրս գա ոչ մի ռեմբոյության կարիք էլ չի լինի: Խաղաղ սիրուն գահը կթողնեն ու կգնան, որովհետև էդ տանկը քշողը դուրս կգա տանկի մեջից ու կմիանա ժողովրդին: Որովհետև ցանկացած մլիցու, զինվորի գոնե մորքուրը կամ քեռին տանկի դեմը կանգնածների մեջ կլինեն: Ի՞նչ բախման մասին ա խոսքը:

----------

Լեո (01.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Այսինքն ոնց- իշխանությունը կարող է 50000 կոտորել՞:
> Նույնիսկ իրար դեմ պատերազմող երկրների դեպքում 50000 զոհը մեծ պատերազմ է: 
> Եթե բանը նրան է հասել, որ   մտածում ենք,  թե  ժողովրդի վրա նստած մի քանի ԲՏ-ն  կարող են էդպիսի կոտորածի գնալ, ապա քավ լիցի, թարգենք ամեն կարգի քննարկում:


Էս ինչ մի նոր գենոցիդ պատկերացրիր?  :Smile:  Չէ չեն սպանում, ջրցան մեքենայով ջուր են ցանում, գազ են թողնում, ռետինե փամփուշտներով կրակում են, մի 300 հոգի ձերբակալում են արտակարգ դրություն են հայտարարում ու հաջողություն:

----------


## ministr

> Ասում եմ եթե յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ հայ դուրս գա ոչ մի ռեմբոյության կարիք էլ չի լինի: Խաղաղ սիրուն գահը կթողնեն ու կգնան, որովհետև էդ տանկը քշողը դուրս կգա տանկի մեջից ու կմիանա ժողովրդին: Որովհետև ցանկացած մլիցու, զինվորի գոնե մորքուրը կամ քեռին տանկի դեմը կանգնածների մեջ կլինեն: Ի՞նչ բախման մասին ա խոսքը:


Որ տենց լիներ Մարտի 1 չէր լինի: Համ էլ էդ ինչի անմիջապես հասաք սպանություններին?

----------


## Elmo

> Որ տենց լիներ Մարտի 1 չէր լինի: Համ էլ էդ ինչի անմիջապես հասաք սպանություններին?


Դավ ջան սպանություն չէ, ոչ ծեծ կլիներ, ոչ էլ ջրցան մեքենա: Ոչ մի բան էլ չէր լինի, սուսուփուս կթողնեին կգնաին:

----------


## terev

> Դավ ջան քեզ մի հատ սենց բան ասեմ:
> Եթե յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ հայ դուրս գա փողոց, նրանց վրա ոչ ոստիկանը ձեռք կբարձրացնի, ոչ զինվորը, ոչ էլ սպեցնազը: Որովհետև յուրաքանչյուր ոստիկան, սպեցնազի զինվոր կամ սովորական զինվոր ցուցարարների մեջ հարազատ կունենա: Ընդամենը ժողովրդի 25 տոկոսը եթե ուզենա, որ իշխանափոխություն լինի՝ ուրեմն կլինի: 50 000 ժողովրդի վրա կկրակեն էլ, ջուր էլ կցանեն, կեոեոն էլ:
> Փաստը նրանում ա, որ ընդիմությանը թվում ա, թե ժողովրդի 75 տոկոսը իր կողքին ա, բայց իրականում ժողովրդի 98 տոկոսը թքած ունի թե իշխանությունների վրա, թե առավել ևս Լևոնի: Դրա համար էլ են 2 տոկոսի վրա կրակեցին: Ամենամեծ թիվը որ ասեմ, Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ 50 000 մարդ կար 2 տարի առաջ էս օրը էս ժամին: 50 000 -ը դա մեր քաղաքացիների ուղիղ 2 տոկոսն ա:


Դե պատկերացրեք, եթե չինացիները ուզենան հեղափոխություն անեն: Ուրեմն պիտի առնվազն 300 միլիոն ժողովուրդ հավաքվի, որ կարենան հեղափոխություն անեն:  :Shok:

----------

Բիձա (01.03.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> Դե պատկերացրեք, եթե չինացիները ուզենան հեղափոխություն անեն: Ուրեմն պիտի առնվազն 300 միլիոն ժողովուրդ հավաքվի, որ կարենան հեղափոխություն անեն:


Մինիմում:
Բայց Չինացիներին իզուր ես համեմատում մեր մի կտոր պետության հետ: Ահավոր տարբեր են համեմատելու համար: Ավելի լավ ա թեմայից չշեղվենք, Չինաստանի մասին կարող ես առանձին թեմա բացել:

----------

Hda (01.03.2010)

----------


## terev

Չինացիներին չեմ համեմատում, բայց մեր նման փոքր պետությունների մեջ էլ ինչ որ չեմ հիշում, որ իր ազգաբնակչության 25 տոկոսին ոտքի հանելով հեղափոխություն արած լինի:

----------


## Hda

Եթե ցուցարարները կազմում են ազգաբնակչության 25 տոկոս,դա արդեն ակտիվ բնակչության 50  ից էլ ավել կանի,որն էլ ավելին քան բավարար է(չմոռանաք կան երեխաներ,ծերեր, կանայք որոնց էլ էտ 25 տոկոսն է ներկայացնում ):

----------


## Chuk

Մասնակցե՞լ, չմասնակցե՞լ, ինչու՞ մասնակցել, ինչու՞ չմասնակցել, ուժե՞ղն ա թույլ, թե՞ թույլն ա ուժեղ, խփե՞լ, թե՞ իրավունք ունենալ և այլն, և այլն, և այլն  :Jpit: 

Հա, ինչ է ասում, հզոր միտինգ էր, հզոր երթ էր (սրտի խորը, բայց պոռոտախոսական կսկիծով երթին չմասնակցեցի  :Sad: ):
Լավն էր միտինգը:
Լավն է ժողովուրդս:
Լավն էին միտինգին հնչած ելույթները, լավն էր ամեն ինչը:

Էս քննարկու՞մը... չէ՛, լավը չի: Բայց նախագահս ասել ա հանդուրժող լինեմ այլակարծության նկատմամբ, ասել ա «Էլ Վիշապին, Բիձուն, Էլմոյին բան չասես, թող քննադատեն», նենց որ ես սուսսսս  :Jpit:

----------

Kuk (02.03.2010), Norton (01.03.2010), Աբելյան (01.03.2010), Բիձա (01.03.2010), Նարե (01.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մասնակցե՞լ, չմասնակցե՞լ, ինչու՞ մասնակցել, ինչու՞ չմասնակցել, ուժե՞ղն ա թույլ, թե՞ թույլն ա ուժեղ, խփե՞լ, թե՞ իրավունք ունենալ և այլն, և այլն, և այլն 
> 
> Հա, ինչ է ասում, հզոր միտինգ էր, հզոր երթ էր (սրտի խորը, բայց պոռոտախոսական կսկիծով երթին չմասնակցեցի ):
> Լավն էր միտինգը:
> Լավն է ժողովուրդս:
> Լավն էին միտինգին հնչած ելույթները, լավն էր ամեն ինչը:
> 
> Էս քննարկու՞մը... չէ՛, լավը չի: Բայց նախագահս ասել ա հանդուրժող լինեմ այլակարծության նկատմամբ, ասել ա «Էլ Վիշապին, Բիձուն, Էլմոյին բան չասես, թող քննադատեն», նենց որ ես սուսսսս


Վաու, փաստորեն շոուն կայացել է: :Dance: 
(Միկրոֆոնը դեմ տված) Ասացեք խնդրեմ, ինչ տվեց այս հանրահավաքը ձեզ, դուք հասկացա՞ք ձեր անելիքները այս հանրահավաքից…

----------

Elmo (02.03.2010), Բիձա (01.03.2010), Լեո (01.03.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Հզոր միտինգ?? Կարողա մենք տարբեր միտինգների էինք?

տխուր միտինգ, հիասթաված, անկարողությունից ու դեմագոգիայից հոգնած մարդիկ, որոնք եկել էին հին ծանոթների հետ հանդիպելու, ահա թե ինչ տեսա ես...

----------

Լեո (01.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Դավ ջան սպանություն չէ, ոչ ծեծ կլիներ, ոչ էլ ջրցան մեքենա: Ոչ մի բան էլ չէր լինի, սուսուփուս կթողնեին կգնաին:


Վազգ ջան ընդդիմության կողմ անցնելը ես նշեցի, ու դա նախորոք է լինում: Մեկ երկու զինվոր կարող է և հրաման չկատարել, բայց ընդհանուր հրամանը ստիպում են կատարել:
Հետևաբար եթե գեներալիտետին նախորոք գրավում են իրենց կողմը, ապա ըստ էության տեղի է ունենում սահմանադրական իշխանափոխություն: Այսինքն իշխանությունը զրկվելով իր պատվարից, միակ հույսից ուրիշ ելք չի ունենում քան անձնատուր լինելը և հրաժարական տալը: Իսկ եթե այնպես է ստացել, որ ռազմական ուժը իր ղեկավարությամբ գտնվում է բարիկադների մյուս կողմում, ապա էդ կռիվը 98% տանուլ տված կռիվ է: Փետրվարին հենց այդ էլ ուզում էին անել, մի քանի գերենալ արդեն թեքվում էին ընդդիմության կողմը, իսկ Մանվելը եթե վերջնականապես անցներ ընդդիմության կողմը, ապա հարցը կլուծվեր մեծ հավանականությամբ: Բայց կար Ռոբերտ Քոչարյան, որ եկավ Հայաստան ու մի քանի ժամում իրեն անհրաժեշտ հանդիպումներ անցկացրեց ռազմական ղեկավարության հետ ու ով կես դրույք ընդդիմադիր էր կամ սկսել էր մտմտալ անմիջապես հետ կանգնեց իր մտքից: Ու վերջացավ:  Արդյունքում գեներալը "հիվանդացավ" , ընդդիմությունը մնաց մեն մենակ ռազմական մեքենայի դեմ ու մարտի 1-ին իշխանությունը արդեն հզոր էր, և ճնշեց ընդվզումը: Այսինքն հույս դնել, որ կռվի ժամանակ զինվորի խիղճ պետք է շարժվի և հրաժարվի հրամանան կատարելուց ուղղակի ռուսական ռուլետկա խաղալու նման մի բանա, ընդ որում 6-ից  5-ը լիցքավորված բարաբանով:

----------


## Norton

> Հզոր միտինգ?? Կարողա մենք տարբեր միտինգների էինք?
> 
> տխուր միտինգ, հիասթաված, անկարողությունից ու դեմագոգիայից հոգնած մարդիկ, որոնք եկել էին հին ծանոթների հետ հանդիպելու, ահա թե ինչ տեսա ես...


Աչքիս, իրոք տարբեր միտինգների ենք եղել :Think:

----------

Chuk (01.03.2010), Kuk (02.03.2010), murmushka (01.03.2010)

----------


## murmushka

ես որ այս միտինգ էի

----------

ars83 (01.03.2010), Chuk (01.03.2010), Kuk (02.03.2010), Norton (01.03.2010), Sagittarius (02.03.2010), Նարե (01.03.2010)

----------


## murmushka

Հաջորդ հանրահավաքը *ԱՊՐԻԼԻ 6-ԻՆ*

----------

Chuk (01.03.2010), Kuk (02.03.2010), Norton (01.03.2010), Նարե (01.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Վազգ ջան ընդդիմության կողմ անցնելը ես նշեցի, ու դա նախորոք է լինում: Մեկ երկու զինվոր կարող է և հրաման չկատարել, բայց ընդհանուր հրամանը ստիպում են կատարել:
> Հետևաբար եթե գեներալիտետին նախորոք գրավում են իրենց կողմը, ապա ըստ էության տեղի է ունենում սահմանադրական իշխանափոխություն: Այսինքն իշխանությունը զրկվելով իր պատվարից, միակ հույսից ուրիշ ելք չի ունենում քան անձնատուր լինելը և հրաժարական տալը: Իսկ եթե այնպես է ստացել, որ ռազմական ուժը իր ղեկավարությամբ գտնվում է բարիկադների մյուս կողմում, ապա էդ կռիվը 98% տանուլ տված կռիվ է: Փետրվարին հենց այդ էլ ուզում էին անել, մի քանի գերենալ արդեն թեքվում էին ընդդիմության կողմը, իսկ *Մանվելը եթե վերջնականապես անցներ ընդդիմության կողմը, ապա հարցը կլուծվեր* մեծ հավանականությամբ: Բայց կար Ռոբերտ Քոչարյան, որ եկավ Հայաստան ու մի քանի ժամում իրեն անհրաժեշտ հանդիպումներ անցկացրեց ռազմական ղեկավարության հետ ու ով կես դրույք ընդդիմադիր էր կամ սկսել էր մտմտալ անմիջապես հետ կանգնեց իր մտքից: Ու վերջացավ:  Արդյունքում գեներալը "հիվանդացավ" , ընդդիմությունը մնաց մեն մենակ ռազմական մեքենայի դեմ ու մարտի 1-ին իշխանությունը արդեն հզոր էր, և ճնշեց ընդվզումը: Այսինքն հույս դնել, որ կռվի ժամանակ զինվորի խիղճ պետք է շարժվի և հրաժարվի հրամանան կատարելուց ուղղակի ռուսական ռուլետկա խաղալու նման մի բանա, ընդ որում 6-ից  5-ը լիցքավորված բարաբանով:


 Այ էս մեկը չեղավ- փաստորեն մանվելը, 17 տարվա մեջ հազար ու մի կեղտոտ, սրիկայական ու անմարդկային  գործարքների  միջով անցած էդ գեներալ կոչվածի առնետավազքն էր   որոշելու քաղաքացիական հուժկու շարժման ելքը՞ :Bad:  :Bad: 
Փաստորեն հեղափոխությունը չի ստացվել ու  մարդիկ էլ զոհվել են էդ մի գեղցու պատճառով՞:  :Bad: 
Վայ ախպեր, էս ինչեր են ջրի երես դուրս գալիս:  :Shok:

----------

Kuk (02.03.2010)

----------


## murmushka

սա էլ բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր ուզում են Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը նայել տանը :Wink:

----------

Chuk (01.03.2010), Kuk (02.03.2010), Norton (01.03.2010), Ձայնալար (02.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Վաու, փաստորեն շոուն կայացել է:
> (Միկրոֆոնը դեմ տված) Ասացեք խնդրեմ, ինչ տվեց այս հանրահավաքը ձեզ, դուք հասկացա՞ք ձեր անելիքները այս հանրահավաքից…


Այո՛:
Անշուշտ հասկացա:
Ամենակարևորն էն ա, որ ձեր քննադատությունները լուրջ չընդունեմ  :Jpit:

----------

murmushka (01.03.2010), Norton (01.03.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Մնաց 3 տարի մինչև ընտրությունները  :Yahoo:

----------


## Norton

> Մնաց 3 տարի մինչև ընտրությունները


Լավ ես հաշվել? :Xeloq:  Իսկ մի գուցե 2? :Blush:  Հը մեր տնտեսագետ բարեկամ ինչ կասես սրա մասին :Cool:

----------

Kuk (02.03.2010), murmushka (01.03.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Լավ ես հաշվել? Իսկ մի գուցե 2? Հը մեր տնտեսագետ բարեկամ ինչ կասես սրա մասին


3 տարի, դիվանագետ բարեկամ, 3 տարի :Ճ

----------


## Լեո

> 3 տարի, դիվանագետ բարեկամ, 3 տարի :Ճ


Հ.Գ. Առողջություն ծերունիներին, որ հասնեն այդ օրվան  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> 3 տարի, դիվանագետ բարեկամ, 3 տարի :Ճ


Ուաու, փաստորեն Հայաստանում մենակ նախագահականն ա համարվում ընտրություն :Shok: 
Մաթեմիդ դասախոսի անունն կասես? :Blush:

----------

Kuk (02.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Այ էս մեկը չեղավ- փաստորեն մանվելը, 17 տարվա մեջ հազար ու մի կեղտոտ, սրիկայական ու անմարդկային  գործարքների  միջով անցած էդ գեներալ կոչվածի առնետավազքն էր   որոշելու քաղաքացիական հուժկու շարժման ելքը՞
> Փաստորեն հեղափոխությունը չի ստացվել ու  մարդիկ էլ զոհվել են էդ մի գեղցու պատճառով՞: 
> Վայ ախպեր, էս ինչեր են ջրի երես դուրս գալիս:


Իյա, էն որ հազարներով Մանվել էին գոռում, հետո Գագիկ, հետո էլի Մանվել չես զարմանում? Քո բառերով ասած "գենեևալ կոչվածը" իրոք գեներալ էր, փոխնախարար, նախկինում կորպուսի հրամանատար, ԵԿՄ-ի նախագահ, ներկա գեներալիտետի "ամենամառոզ" դեմքը, ու իրա քայլերը կամ կողմնորոշումը իրոք շատ բան կարող էր որոշել: Հեղափոխությունը չի ստացվել Քոչարյանի շնորհիվ (փաստորեն ավելի մառոզ դեմք), չգիտեմ թե գեղցի ասելով ում ի նկատի ունեիր:

----------


## Norton

> Հ.Գ. Առողջություն ծերունիներին, որ հասնեն այդ օրվան


Աշխարհին էլ խաղաղություն, Հայիթի ժողովրդին էլ՝հաց :Blush:

----------


## Լեո

> Ուաու, փաստորեն Հայաստանում մենակ նախագահականն ա համարվում ընտրություն
> Մաթեմիդ դասախոսի անունն կասես?


Փաստորեն նախագահական ընտրությունները նկատի ունենալ չի կարելի  :Smile: 

90-ականների փտած դեմք էր  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հ.Գ. Առողջություն ծերունիներին, որ հասնեն այդ օրվան


Ես որ հասնեմ, բոլորը կհասնեն: Իսկ ես հասնելու եմ :Tongue:

----------


## Norton

> Փաստորեն նախագահական ընտրությունները նկատի ունենալ չի կարելի 
> 
> 90-ականների փտած դեմք էր


Մինչև նախագահական խորհրդարանական կա :Blush: 
Բայց ռազ ուզում ես կարաս միանգամից 2023-ի նախագահականը հաշվես, փաստորեն մնաց 13 տարի :Shok:  ով կմտածեր :Xeloq: 
Վայ 21-րդ դարում 90-ականների դեմքեր են տալիս, այն էլ փտած :Shok: , կարողա 80-ականների էր  էլի լավ չես հաշվել :Blush:

----------

Kuk (02.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Լավ, կարա՞ք ավելի լուրջ բաներից խոսեք :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Մինչև նախագահական խորհրդարանական կա


Խորհրդարանական ընտրություններին նախագահ չեն ընտրում  :Blush: 




> Բայց ռազ ուզում ես կարաս միանգամից 2023-ի նախագահականը հաշվես, փաստորեն մնաց 13 տարի ով կմտածեր


Հնարավոր ա  :Smile:  Գոնե էն ժամանակ մի բան ստացվի  :Sad: 




> Վայ 21-րդ դարում 90-ականների դեմքեր են տալիս, այն էլ փտած, կարողա 80-ականների էր  էլի լավ չես հաշվել


 80-ականներին լճացած էր, 90-ականներին էլ փտեց  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Է՜լ գող կատու, է՜լ քաչալ շուն...
Ինչպես միշտ ամեն ինչից, բացի բուն նյութից  :Blush:

----------

Kuk (02.03.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Խորհրդարանական ընտրություններին նախագահ չեն ընտրում 
> 
> 
> Հնարավոր ա  Գոնե էն ժամանակ մի բան ստացվի 
> 
> 
>  80-ականներին լճացած էր, 90-ականներին էլ փտեց


Ինչպես արդեն նշվեց, բա թեմայի վերաբերյալ ասելիք ունեիր? :Blush:

----------


## Լեո

> Ինչպես արդեն նշվեց, բա թեմայի վերաբերյալ ասելիք ունեիր?


Չէ, չունեի, թեման իրեն վաղուց սպառել ա  :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> Իյա, էն որ հազարներով Մանվել էին գոռում, հետո Գագիկ, հետո էլի Մանվել չես զարմանում? Քո բառերով ասած "գենեևալ կոչվածը" իրոք գեներալ էր, փոխնախարար, նախկինում կորպուսի հրամանատար, ԵԿՄ-ի նախագահ, ներկա գեներալիտետի "ամենամառոզ" դեմքը, ու իրա քայլերը կամ կողմնորոշումը իրոք շատ բան կարող էր որոշել: Հեղափոխությունը չի ստացվել Քոչարյանի շնորհիվ (փաստորեն ավելի մառոզ դեմք), չգիտեմ թե *գեղցի ասելով ում ի նկատի ունեիր*:


 Ինչքան հիշում են, մանվելը էջմիածնի շրջանի Արշալույս գեղից է, որտեղ և Արշալույսգեյթն էր կայացել: Ու իր "ամրոցն" էլ մինչև հիմա էլ էդ գեղն ա: Բա  գեղցի չստացվեց՞:

----------


## ministr

> Ինչքան հիշում են, մանվելը էջմիածնի շրջանի Արշալույս գեղից է, որտեղ և Արշալույսգեյթն էր կայացել: Ու իր "ամրոցն" էլ մինչև հիմա էլ էդ գեղն ա: Բա  գեղցի չստացվեց՞:


Գեղցի շատ կա ուղղակի ճշտում էի ում հետ ես  :Smile:

----------


## terev

> Եթե ցուցարարները կազմում են ազգաբնակչության 25 տոկոս,դա արդեն ակտիվ բնակչության 50  ից էլ ավել կանի,որն էլ ավելին քան բավարար է(չմոռանաք կան երեխաներ,ծերեր, կանայք որոնց էլ էտ 25 տոկոսն է ներկայացնում ):


*Եթե*-ներով իշխանափոխություն չեն անում:
Մեկը հարցնող լինի, գոնե մի անգամ հանրահավաք գնացել եք, որ 25 տոկոսից էլ խոսում եք:
Վերացական բաներից խոսելը շատ հեշտա:

----------


## Kuk

Էլի էս թեմայում կամ մուլտիկ ա, կամ բաեվիկ ա, կամ անկապ չուրծեծոցի ա: Թեման մարտի մեկի հանրահավաքին ու երթին ա վերաբերում. մեկդ Լևոնի խոսքերից մի ստորակետ մեջբերեք, ասեք՝ սխալ ա ասում, քննարկենք, պարզենք՝ իրոք սխալ ա ասում, թե վսյո տըկի ճիշտ ա ասում: Թեչէ դրել հին անցած թեմաները էլի ֆռում եք, վրի փոշիներն եք վերցնում, որ ի՞նչ: Ֆանտազիայի ասպարեզից լիքը բաներ կարդացի, լիքը ջրիկ մուլտիկներ, որ բառախաղի էին վերածվել: Մարդ կա մոռացել ա, կամ միգուցե չգիտի, որ նախագահականից բացի էլի ընտրությունների տեսակներ կան, լավ, խորհրդարանականի մասին չեք լսել, գոնե իմացեք, հեչ որ չէ, Եվրատեսիլի ընտրություններ կան: Կամ յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ մարդը դուրս գա, էս էլ ա ծիծաղալու, հենա որ բարձրաձայն չեմ ծիծաղում, որտև իմ կողմից հարգված մարդ ա ասում: Ախր հո տուն-տունիկ չի, որ մտքներիս ինչ թիվ գա, ասենք՝ ես 48 հատ երեխա ունեմ, դու 56 հատ երեխա ունես, սկսեցինք, ես պապան եմ, դու մաման ես… Յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ մարդը որ դուրս գա, կարողա մեջները դեպուտատներ, նախարարներ, օլիգարխներ, կամ գոնե իրանց ընտանիքի անդամներ էլ գտնվեն: Հա, մեկ էլ էն, որ 50 հազարը դա մեր բնակչության ընդամենը 2 տոկոսն ա, այ սենց բան նույնիսկ հայլուրը իրան թույլ չի տա ասել: Եթե հաշվենք, կներեք՝ ոռից գլուխ 2.5 միլիոն մարդ լինի հանրապետության տարածքում, իմացեք ամեն ինչ էնքան էլ վատ չի, կարանք մի տասը տարի էլ վազգենմանուկյաններով ու արթուրբաղդասարյաններով ընդդիմություն խաղանք: 
Կարճ ասած՝ մարդու մեջից պետքա լինի: Մարդը ընդհանրապես բնության մեջ կենդանիներից տարբերվում ա իր՝ բանական էակ լինելու փաստով, սիրում ա իշխել, իշխելը հարաբերական ա, մարդը սիրում ա էնքան իշխել, ինչքան կարողանում ա, ինչքան ներքուստ կա իր մեջ իշխելու կարողությունը: Կենդանիներից շատերն էլ իշխելու ձգտում ունեն, ինչքան կարողանում են, իշխում են, բայց մեկա մարդու հետ չեն կարող համեմատվել, որտև իրանք մարդու խելքը չունեն, մեկ էլ անասուն են, ի տարբերություն մարդու: Հիմա կենդանիների հետ համեմատությունը դնենք մի կողմ, թողենք մենակ մարդկանց, ու իշխելու ձգտում չունեցող, կամ քիչ ունեցող մարդկանց: Մարդ կա էնքան ա ուզում իշխի, որ հասարակության մեջ արժանապատիվ ապրի, մարդ էլ կա, էնքան ա ուզում իշխի, որ արժանապատիվ ապրի, երբ որ մենակ ա մնում մի տեղ, ու սկսում ա կարգին իշխել աջուձախ: Վերջում էլ մի հատ անեկդոտ. (Տրիբուն ձյաից եմ սովորել):

Մեկը գիշերվա կեսին հարբած մտնում ա տուն, բոլոր սենյակների դռները քացով բացում ա, գոռգռալով, գհլորվելով գալիս տան մեջ մի բարձր տեղ ա գտնում ու.
-Ուրեմն սաղդ լսեք ստե, սրանից հետո ես տունեմ գալու երբ ուզեմ, ինչքան ուզեմ հարբած ըլնեմ, ոնց ուզեմ տենց էլ մտնելու եմ տուն, դռները քացով բացելու եմ, գոռգռալու եմ, տան որ մասում ուզեմ քնելու եմ, երբ ուզեմ զարթնելու եմ: Վոփշմ էս տանը ես ինչ ուզեմ անելու եմ, ու ոչ մեկ չի կարա ինձ բան ասի, կտամ գլուխը կջարդեմ:
Մի փոքր դադար ա տալիս, շունչը գալիս ա տեղը ու շարունակում ա.
-Արա դե դզում ա էլի մենակ ապրելը:

Կարգին հաղորդումն էլ ունի նկարած, լինկը չգտա, թեչէ կդնեի, ավելի շատ կերկարեր կյանքներս:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.03.2010), Norton (02.03.2010), Rammer (02.03.2010), Բիձա (02.03.2010), Տրիբուն (02.03.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ, չունեի, թեման իրեն վաղուց սպառել ա


Նայած ում համար, Լեո ջան: Իմ համար էս թեման իրան չի սպառել, ու էնքան ժամանակ չի սպառի, մինչև անմեղ քաղաքացիներին գնդակահարողները չպատժվեն:

----------

Chuk (02.03.2010), Mephistopheles (02.03.2010), Norton (02.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Էլի էս թեմայում կամ մուլտիկ ա, կամ բաեվիկ ա, կամ անկապ չուրծեծոցի ա: Թեման մարտի մեկի հանրահավաքին ու երթին ա վերաբերում. մեկդ Լևոնի խոսքերից մի ստորակետ մեջբերեք, ասեք՝ սխալ ա ասում, քննարկենք, պարզենք՝ իրոք սխալ ա ասում, թե վսյո տըկի ճիշտ ա ասում: Թեչէ դրել հին անցած թեմաները էլի ֆռում եք, վրի փոշիներն եք վերցնում, որ ի՞նչ: Ֆանտազիայի ասպարեզից լիքը բաներ կարդացի, լիքը ջրիկ մուլտիկներ, որ բառախաղի էին վերածվել: Մարդ կա մոռացել ա, կամ միգուցե չգիտի, որ նախագահականից բացի էլի ընտրությունների տեսակներ կան, լավ, խորհրդարանականի մասին չեք լսել, գոնե իմացեք, հեչ որ չէ, Եվրատեսիլի ընտրություններ կան: Կամ յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ մարդը դուրս գա, էս էլ ա ծիծաղալու, հենա որ բարձրաձայն չեմ ծիծաղում, որտև իմ կողմից հարգված մարդ ա ասում: Ախր հո տուն-տունիկ չի, որ մտքներիս ինչ թիվ գա, ասենք՝ ես 48 հատ երեխա ունեմ, դու 56 հատ երեխա ունես, սկսեցինք, ես պապան եմ, դու մաման ես… Յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ մարդը որ դուրս գա, կարողա մեջները դեպուտատներ, նախարարներ, օլիգարխներ, կամ գոնե իրանց ընտանիքի անդամներ էլ գտնվեն: Հա, մեկ էլ էն, որ 50 հազարը դա մեր բնակչության ընդամենը 2 տոկոսն ա, այ սենց բան նույնիսկ հայլուրը իրան թույլ չի տա ասել: Եթե հաշվենք, կներեք՝ ոռից գլուխ 2.5 միլիոն մարդ լինի հանրապետության տարածքում, իմացեք ամեն ինչ էնքան էլ վատ չի, կարանք մի տասը տարի էլ վազգենմանուկյաններով ու արթուրբաղդասարյաններով ընդդիմություն խաղանք: 
> Կարճ ասած՝ մարդու մեջից պետքա լինի: Մարդը ընդհանրապես բնության մեջ կենդանիներից տարբերվում ա իր՝ բանական էակ լինելու փաստով, սիրում ա իշխել, իշխելը հարաբերական ա, մարդը սիրում ա էնքան իշխել, ինչքան կարողանում ա, ինչքան ներքուստ կա իր մեջ իշխելու կարողությունը: Կենդանիներից շատերն էլ իշխելու ձգտում ունեն, ինչքան կարողանում են, իշխում են, բայց մեկա մարդու հետ չեն կարող համեմատվել, որտև իրանք մարդու խելքը չունեն, մեկ էլ անասուն են, ի տարբերություն մարդու: Հիմա կենդանիների հետ համեմատությունը դնենք մի կողմ, թողենք մենակ մարդկանց, ու իշխելու ձգտում չունեցող, կամ քիչ ունեցող մարդկանց: Մարդ կա էնքան ա ուզում իշխի, որ հասարակության մեջ արժանապատիվ ապրի, մարդ էլ կա, էնքան ա ուզում իշխի, որ արժանապատիվ ապրի, երբ որ մենակ ա մնում մի տեղ, ու սկսում ա կարգին իշխել աջուձախ: Վերջում էլ մի հատ անեկդոտ. (Տրիբուն ձյաից եմ սովորել):
> 
> Մեկը գիշերվա կեսին հարբած մտնում ա տուն, բոլոր սենյակների դռները քացով բացում ա, գոռգռալով, գհլորվելով գալիս տան մեջ մի բարձր տեղ ա գտնում ու.
> -Ուրեմն սաղդ լսեք ստե, սրանից հետո ես տունեմ գալու երբ ուզեմ, ինչքան ուզեմ հարբած ըլնեմ, ոնց ուզեմ տենց էլ մտնելու եմ տուն, դռները քացով բացելու եմ, գոռգռալու եմ, տան որ մասում ուզեմ քնելու եմ, երբ ուզեմ զարթնելու եմ: Վոփշմ էս տանը ես ինչ ուզեմ անելու եմ, ու ոչ մեկ չի կարա ինձ բան ասի, կտամ գլուխը կջարդեմ:
> Մի փոքր դադար ա տալիս, շունչը գալիս ա տեղը ու շարունակում ա.
> -Արա դե դզում ա էլի մենակ ապրելը:
> 
> Կարգին հաղորդումն էլ ունի նկարած, լինկը չգտա, թեչէ կդնեի, ավելի շատ կերկարեր կյանքներս:


Կուկ, այ բանական ախպեր, հիմա որ մի թեթև էլ քննադատական խոսք ասվի, իրար նորից կսկսենք կծռտել, էլ քյաչալ շուն սկզբունքով: Դրա համար կասեմ միայն դրականը: Իսկապես լավ, խորիմաստ  միտք էր հայիթյան-ը "լեռների հետևում էլի լեռներ կան՛-ը: Առհասարակ տոնայնությունը լավն էր, աշխույժ, ակցենտները միտինգի համար լրիվ ընդունելի:  Բայց հետագա գործելակերպի, անելիքի  առումով----  ես փաս: :Goxakan:  :Sulel:  :Sorry:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այո՛:
> Անշուշտ հասկացա:
> Ամենակարևորն էն ա, որ ձեր քննադատությունները լուրջ չընդունեմ


Դու պրոբլեմ չունես։ Մանավանդ որ ես էլ վերջնականապես հասկացա, որ Լևոնին ու իր անցկացրած «հանրահավաքները» վաապշե կարելի է փաթաթել։ Թերևս շատ կարճ ասեմ կարծիքս, ժամանակս չվատնելու համար։
1. Կրկնություն էր։
2. Ոչ մի նոր ծրագրային առաջարկ էլ չկար, որը որ խոստացվել էր։
3. Գրագետ ձևակերպված դեմագոգիա և երեսպաշտություն։
Ինձ համար Լևոնի թեման սպառված է։ Քննադատություն չընդունելը երկրի համար մեծ դժբախտություն չեմ համարում, որովհետև մի երկու հազար քննադատություն չընդունողները որոշիչ չեն, իսկ Լևոնի շայկան էլ որևէ վճռական գործողությունների ունակ չի, ոչ էլ ունակ է քաղաքացիներին առնվազն ճշմարտությունը ասել, քաղաքացուն ուղղորդելու մասին էլ չասեմ։ Ու ավելի լավ, որովհետև Լևոնի շայկան նույնաբար ունակ չի երկիր կառավարելու։ Նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը ժամանակին ինչ–ինչ պաշտոն ունեցել է ու նրանց դրսևորումները որպես պետական ծառայող հայտնի են։ Մեր ժողովուրդը թեկուզ թեթև հաշվարկներով որևէ մեծ բան չի կորցրել, որ սրանք իշխանափոխություն չեն արել։ Այսքանը։ :Pardon:

----------

davidus (02.03.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> *Եթե*-ներով իշխանափոխություն չեն անում:
> Մեկը հարցնող լինի, գոնե մի անգամ հանրահավաք գնացել եք, որ 25 տոկոսից էլ խոսում եք:
> Վերացական բաներից խոսելը շատ հեշտա:


մի անգամ ես գնացել եմ, բայց ավելի շուտ ոչ թե հանրահավաքի էի գնացել, այլ ընկերներիս տեսնելու: Լևոնն էդքան չկա, որ իրա հանրահավաքին ժողովուրդը գնա:

----------

davidus (02.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վազգեն ջան յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ հայը ռեմբո չի, որ տանկերի դեմ գնա: Ուժայինների հետ առճակատման ժամանակ մի 50000 մարդ հազիվ մնա, ու տեխնիկան թույլա տալիս շատ ավելի թվով "անհնազանդ" զանգվածների հետ գործ ունենալ: Կարճ ասած ուժային ցանկացած տարբերակի դեպքում, եթե ուժային կառույցները ընդդիմության կողմից չեն, դատապարտված է,. ընդ որում բազմաթիվ զոհերի ու վիրավորների առկայության դեպքում:


Մինիստր ջան, 50000-ը էտ հայկական բանակի թիվն ա: Էտքան մարդով դաժե Ֆրանսիայում կարելի ա հեղափոխություն անել: Էտքան մարդ որ պատրաստ հավաքվի իշխանություն գրավելու ու առաջնորդներն էլ դուխ ունենան ասելու «դավայծի», ուզում ա հայկականի հետ ռուսական ու վրացական սպեցնազն էլ լինի հարյուր ջրցան մեքենայով ու ատոմային արցունքաբեր գազով, կգրավեն:

----------

Բիձա (02.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս քննարկու՞մը... չէ՛, լավը չի: Բայց նախագահս ասել ա հանդուրժող լինեմ այլակարծության նկատմամբ, ասել ա «Էլ Վիշապին, Բիձուն, Էլմոյին բան չասես, թող քննադատեն», նենց որ ես սուսսսս


Ապեր, իմ պահով բան չի ասե՞լ: Չհարցրեցի՞ր, մի հատ գայլ կա, ինչքան ուտում ա սոված ա մնում, ինչ անի:

----------

Ariadna (02.03.2010), Kuk (02.03.2010), ministr (02.03.2010), terev (02.03.2010), Բիձա (02.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հզոր միտինգ?? Կարողա մենք տարբեր միտինգների էինք?
> 
> տխուր միտինգ, հիասթաված, անկարողությունից ու դեմագոգիայից հոգնած մարդիկ, որոնք եկել էին հին ծանոթների հետ հանդիպելու, ահա թե ինչ տեսա ես...


Դու երևի Վարդենիսի քաղաքապետի նախընտրական միտինգին ես եղել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հաջորդ հանրահավաքը *ԱՊՐԻԼԻ 6-ԻՆ*


Ինչ-որ շուտ են կանչում: Իմ հաշվարկներով պիտի մայիսի կեսերից շուտ չլիներ:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Դու երևի Վարդենիսի քաղաքապետի նախընտրական միտինգին ես եղել:


Բավականին իրատեսական պաշտոնա միտինգի կազմակերպիչների համար:

----------


## terev

> մի անգամ ես գնացել եմ, բայց ավելի շուտ ոչ թե հանրահավաքի էի գնացել, այլ ընկերներիս տեսնելու: Լևոնն էդքան չկա, որ իրա հանրահավաքին ժողովուրդը գնա:


Իսկ ով՞ էդքան կա, որ կգնաիր իրա հանրահավաքը: Լեվոնին չեմ մեծարում, բայց տվյալ պահին իրանից հարմար առաջնորդ չկա:
Ու ինչով՞ է պայմանավորված ստորագրությանդ «էսպես չի մնա» արտահայտությունը:  Հույսդ ում՞ կամ ինչի՞ վրա ես դրել, որ էդպես ես կարծում:

----------


## davidus

> Իսկ ով՞ էդքան կա, որ կգնաիր իրա հանրահավաքը: Լեվոնին չեմ մեծարում, բայց տվյալ պահին իրանից *հարմար* առաջնորդ չկա:


հարմար չէ, այլ հարմարավետ.... հանգիստ տեղավորվես, բարձը դնես գլխիդ տակ, ձայնը մի քիչ բարձրացնես ու քնես.... :Love: 
  ճիշտա , շատ հարմար ա..  :Zagar:

----------


## terev

> հարմար չէ, այլ հարմարավետ.... հանգիստ տեղավորվես, բարձը դնես գլխիդ տակ, ձայնը մի քիչ բարձրացնես ու քնես....
>   ճիշտա , շատ հարմար ա..


Դե գիտեմ, որ հայերը քլնգելու գուրծում ամենալավն են: Բայց որ մեկը որևէ կառուցողական առաջարկությամբ հանդես գա, այ էդ մեկը հաստատ հայերից հեռու է:

----------


## davidus

> Դե գիտեմ, որ հայերը քլնգելու գուրծում ամենալավն են: Բայց որ մեկը որևէ կառուցողական առաջարկությամբ հանդես գա, այ էդ մեկը հաստատ հայերից հեռու է:


100%, դրա համար մեռնեմ են ջհուդ ախպերների ջանին...  :Love: դրանք չլինեին, ինչ էինք անելու.... քլունգ որտեղից էինք ճարելու....

Հ.Գ. Ամեն օդի մեջ տ*ողի հետևից չվազելը քլնգել չի  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բավականին իրատեսական պաշտոնա միտինգի կազմակերպիչների համար:


Վարդենիսում արտաքին աշխարհաքաղաքական խնդիրներ չկան, ապեր, դրա համար էլ չենք ձգտում: Չնայած մերոնց ով գիտի, կարող ա Կեսարյան սկզբունքով են շարժվում «Լավ է գյուղում առաջինը, քան Հռումում երկրորդը»

----------


## murmushka



----------

Chuk (02.03.2010), Kuk (02.03.2010), Norton (02.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ոչ մի նոր ծրագրային առաջարկ էլ չկար, որը որ խոստացվել էր։


 Իսկապե՞ս  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, իմ պահով բան չի ասե՞լ: Չհարցրեցի՞ր, մի հատ գայլ կա, ինչքան ուտում ա սոված ա մնում, ինչ անի:


Ասել ա, Տրիբուն ձյա, ասեց քննադատություններին շատ ուշադիր եղեք, փորձեք գտնել դրանց մեջ ճիշտ հարցադրումները, անիմաստներն անտեսեք: Հա, կարծում եմ, որ էդ ճիշտ հարցադրում որ ասում էր, քո պահով էր  :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> Հ.Գ. *Ամեն օդի մեջ տ*ողի հետևից չվազելը* քլնգել չի


Նայում եմ ստորագրությանդ մեջ դրած հանրապետականի լինկը, նայում եմ էս գրածիդ, ու ոնց որ հակասեն իրար:
Թե՞ հանրապետականները ամեն օդի մեջ չի, որ տենց բաներ են անում, իրանք հատուկ օդեր են ընտրում :Think:

----------


## davidus

> Նայում եմ ստորագրությանդ մեջ դրած հանրապետականի լինկը, նայում եմ էս գրածիդ, ու ոնց որ հակասեն իրար:


ապեր, դրանց սայթը միակն էր, որտեղ գտա այդ գիրքը էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով, դրա համար էլ դրել եմ....... 

Հ.Գ. մի հատ պաշտոնական հայտարարություն: Ես ՀՀԿ անդամ չեմ, ոչ էլ համակիր եմ ,ու վաբշե, ես էն բանից ունեմ իրանց արած:

----------

Kuk (02.03.2010), Rammstein (02.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասել ա, Տրիբուն ձյա, ասեց քննադատություններին շատ ուշադիր եղեք, փորձեք գտնել դրանց մեջ ճիշտ հարցադրումները, անիմաստներն անտեսեք: Հա, կարծում եմ, որ էդ ճիշտ հարցադրում որ ասում էր, քո պահով էր


Պապիի ելույթի լինքը կա՞ արդեն: Ես չեմ գտնում դեռ:

----------


## Rammer

> Իսկապե՞ս


Արտ ման եմ գալիս էտ ելույթի մեջ էտ ակցիանների մասին բան չկա գրած...

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ման եմ գալիս էտ ելույթի մեջ էտ ակցիանների մասին բան չկա գրած...


Էդ ջան, ակցիաների մասին կարծեմ Զուրաբյանը ասեց, որպես ՀԱԿ համակարգող, կատարվելիք քայլերին Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չի անդրադարձել:
Ճիշտն ասած դեռ կայքերը նորմալ չեմ նայել, հեսա համ Լևոնի ելույթը կդնեմ, համ էլ էդ ակցիաների մասին:

----------

Rammer (02.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի ելույթը 2010 թ. մարտի  1-ի հանրահավաքում*

*Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ,*

Օրվա խորհուրդը պահանջում է, առաջին հերթին, ոգեկոչել երկու տարի առաջ տեղի ունեցած ողբերգության զոհերի հիշատակն ու եւս մեկ անգամ ցավակցել իշխանություններից լքված, բայց հասարակության լիակատար բարոյական աջակցու­թյունը վայելող նրանց հարազատներին ու մերձավոր­ներին։ Երկու տարին նաեւ բավարար ժամանակ է՝ այդ սահմռկեցուցիչ ոճիրը համակողմանիորեն գնահատելու եւ ողջ տարողությամբ իմաստավորելու համար։ Սա այն դեպքն է, որտեղ կասկածներ չպետք է մնան, եւ բոլոր հարցերը պետք է ստանան իրենց սպառիչ պատասխանը։ Ընդ որում, ոչ միայն հանուն ճշմարտության բացահայտման ու արդարության վերա­կանգնման, այլեւ նման ոճրի կրկնությունը բացառելու նպատակով։

Այնուամենայնիվ, չնայած համապարփակ ուսումնասիրության պահան­ջին, առիթը հարմար չէ ձեզ ներկայացնելու ո՛չ Մարտի 1-ի հետ կապված իրադարձությունների մանրամասն վերլուծությունը, ո՛չ էլ կատարելու դրանց հետեւանքների, մասնավորապես, իշխանությունների կողմից սանձազերծ­ված լայնամասշտաբ քաղաքական հալածանք­ների եւ դատական խեղկատակությունների քննությունը։ Այդ գործը բավարար չափով արվել է ինչպես ընդդիմության, այնպես էլ Փաստահավաք խմբի, իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպությունների, անկախ քաղաքագետների եւ լրագրողների ջանքերով։ Պա­տա­հական չէ, որ այս շարքում ես չեմ նշում խնդրի առիթով ստեղծված Խոր­հրդա­րանական հանձնաժողովի աշխատանքը, որի նպատակը ճիշտ հակառակն էր, այն է՝ իրականության աղավաղումն ու հանցագործության կոծ­կու­մը։ Հատկանշական է, որ հանձնաժողովի զեկույցն, ըստ էության, այդպես էլ գնահատվեց ոչ միայն մեր հասարակության, այլեւ Եւրոխորհրդի Խորհրդա­րանական Վեհաժողովի Հայաստանի հարցով համազեկուցողների կողմից։

Զերծ մնալով հանդերձ հարցի հանգամանալից արծարծումից, ձեր ուշա­դրությունն եմ ուզում հրավիրել, սակայն, երկու առանցքային հանգամանքի վրա, որոնցից մեկը վերաբերում է ոճրագործության սկզբնապատճառին, իսկ մյուսը՝ Մարտի 1-ի էջի փակ­ված լինելու մասին պնդմանը։

Խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի զեկույցի մի զգալի մասը նվիրված է ապացու­ցելու, որ մարտի 1-ի ողբերգությունն արդյունք էր երկրում կուտակ­ված սոցիալ-տնտե­սական խնդիրների, օրենսդրության անկատարության եւ մա­նավանդ ընդդիմության կողմից ստեղծված անհանդուրժողականության մթնո­լորտի։ Այսինքն, երկարբարակ խոսվում է ամեն ինչի մասին, բացի բուն պատճառից, այն է՝ ընտրությունների կեղծման իրողությունից։ Ավելի ողոր­մե­լի դատարկաբանություն կամ անսքող ամբար­տա­վանություն դժվար է պատ­կերացնել։

Հանձնաժողովի մտքով անգամ չի անցել պարզելու, թե ինչն էր հարյուրհազարավոր մարդկանց ստիպում տաս օր շարունակ հավաքվել Ազատության հրապարակում, եթե ոչ ընտրությունների կեղծված լինելու գի­տակցությունը։ Մի՞թե ակնհայտ չէ, որ ընտրությունների օրինական լինելու պարագայում հնարավոր չէր լինի անգամ հինգ հազար մարդ հավաքել։ Ոչ մի հոգեխանգարմունք կամ նեյրոլինգվիստիկա չէր օգնի, եւ ընդդիմությունը, որ­քան էլ ճարտար, որեւէ այլ փաստարկով չէր կարող ժողովրդին ոտքի հանել։

Հետեւաբար, եթե ընտրությունները կեղծված չլինեին, իշխանություն­նե­րը մարտի 1-ին բռնության դիմելու կարիք չէին ունենա։ Թեեւ, ինչպես պարզ­վեց պաշտպանության նախարարի վերջերս հրապարակված գաղտնի հրա­մա­նից, բողոքի համաժողովրդական ալիքը ճզմելու ծրագիրը մտահղացված էր դեռեւս փետրվարի 23-ին, բայց իշխանություններն այդ մասին վերջնական որոշում կայացրին միայն այն բանից հետո, երբ սարսափով նկատեցին պե­տական համակարգում առաջացող ճաքերը, եւ մանավանդ, երբ ի պաշտ­պանություն Սերժ Սարգսյանի կազմակերպված բազմամարդ հանրահավա­քի մասնակիցները փետրվարի 26-ին լքեցին իրենց առաջնորդին եւ համարյա ամբող­ջությամբ միացան Ազատության հրապարակի ցուցարարներին։ Ըստ այդմ, ժողովրդի սառնասիրտ գնդակոծումը՝ ընտրագողությամբ նվաճված իշխանությունը պահպանելու վերջին եւ միակ միջոցն էր, որից եւ, միջազգային հանրության անտարբերության շնորհիվ, չխորշեց օգտվել Հայաստանի ավա­զա­կապետական վարչախումբը։ Մարտի 1‑ի սպանդի այլ պատճառների որոնումը հավասարազոր է անբարոյականության կամ նույնիսկ մեղսակցության։

ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարի 2008թ. փետրվարի 23-ի ապօրինի հրամանի հրապարակումը վերջնականորեն ապացուցում է, որ այդ սպանդը սկզբից մինչեւ վերջ ծրագրել, կազմակերպել ու իրագործել են իշխա­նություն­ները, ինչն այլ բան, քան Ռո­բերտ Քոչարյանի եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանի կողմից իրականացված պետական հեղաշրջում չի կարելի անվանել։ Պատահական չէ, որ այդ հրամանն արդեն իսկ հատուկ ուշադրու­թյան է արժանացել Եւրո­խորհրդի Խորհրդարանական Վեհաժողովում եւ, վստահ եմ, դեռ ունենալու է շատ լուրջ հետեւանքներ։ Գալու է մի պահ, երբ միջազգային հան­րության ձեռքում այն դառնալու է Սերժ Սարգսյանի լեգիտիմությունը կասկածի տակ դնելու ամենածանրակշիռ փաստարկը, իսկ Հաագայի դատարանում՝ Ռոբերտ Քոչար­յանի դեմ հարուցվելիք քրեական գործի գլխավոր իրեղեն ապացույցը։

Ինչ վերաբերում է հաջորդ խնդրին, այն է՝ Մարտի 1-ի էջը փակված տեսնելու ցանկությանը, ապա դա, անշուշտ, իշխանությունների մեծագույն երա­զանքն է, որով­հետեւ դրանով թե՛ վերջնականապես լուծված կլիներ Սերժ Սարգսյանի լեգիտիմության հարցը, եւ թե՛ ոճրագործության իրական պա­տաս­խանատուները իսպառ կխուսափեին արդարադատությունից։ Բարե­բախ­տաբար, այդ սեւ էջը ո՛չ դեկրետով, ո՛չ էլ իշխանու­թյան անմեղսունակ սպասարկուների մերկապարանոց հայտարարություններով հնարավոր չէ փակել։ Որեւէ բանական մարդու եւ առողջ հասարակության համար այն չի կարող փակված համարվել,

- քանի դեռ պետական հոգացողության չեն արժանացել ու անհրաժեշտ կերպով չեն փոխհատուցվել մարտի 1-ի զոհերի ընտանիքները,
- քանի դեռ իրենց ազատությունը չեն գտել դեռեւս զնդաններում տա­ռապող մեկ տասնյակից ավելի քաղբանտարկյալները,
- քանի դեռ դատական կարգով չեն արդարացվել ու կրած նյութական վնասների հատուցում չեն ստացել բացառապես քաղաքական գործունեու­թյան համար ապօրինա­բար դատապարտված բոլոր անմեղ քաղաքացիները,
- քանի դեռ չեն բացահայտվել եւ արդարադատության առջեւ չեն կանգնել ոճրագործության բուն կատարողները, սադրիչներն ու կազմա­կեր­պիչները,
- քանի դեռ քրեական կամ կարգապահական պատասխանատվության չեն ենթարկվել բոլոր անպարկեշտ եւ իրավախախտ դատախազներն ու դատավորները,
- եւ վերջապես, քանի դեռ կեղծված ընտրությունների ու սվինների միջոցով իշխանությունը զավթած ավազակախումբը չի հեռացել ասպարեզից։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի տասնյակ հազարավոր նվիրյալ անդամների եւ անհամար թվով համակիրների անունից հավաստիացնում եմ. որքան էլ պայքարը երկար տեւի, մենք անդադրում հետամուտ ենք լինելու նշված բոլոր խնդիրների լուծմանը։ Մարտի 1-ի էջը դուք եք բացել, պարոնայք բռնազավ­թիչներ, բայց այդ էջը վերջիվերջո ժողովուրդն է փակելու։ Ամենեւին չկաս­կածեք. երբ էլ լինի, ժողովուրդն է փակելու նաեւ հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ձեր բացած էջը։ Եթե այս ամենը անհանդուրժողակա­նություն եք համարում, ձեր գործն է՝ համարեք։ Դուք գնդակահարեք – իսկ մենք հանդուրժենք. դուք երկիրը թալանեք – մենք չտեսնելու տանք. դուք անմեղ մարդկանց բանտերը լցնեք – մենք չբողոքենք. դուք ընտրությունները կեղծեք – մենք հաշտվենք դրա հետ։ Անտարակույս, սա է հանդուրժողա­կա­նու­թյան մասին ձեր պատկերացումը եւ, անշուշտ, սա է ձեր երազած իդեա­լական պետությունը, բայց այդ երազը մի գեղեցիկ օր անխուսա­փելիո­րեն փշրվելու է։ Իսկ մենք ձեր անկիրթ ու բարբարոս տեսակը երբեք չենք հանդուրժելու, քանզի անիրավությունը, բռնությունը, տգիտությունն ու գավառամտությունը հանդուրժող ժողովուրդը ապագա չունի։

* * *

Անցնելով ընթացիկ քաղաքական իրավիճակի գնահատմանը, հարկ եմ համարում նախեւառաջ կանգ առնել մի տարօրինակ, եթե ոչ մտահոգիչ երե­ւույթի վրա։ Մինչ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը բոլոր միջոցներով (հանրա­հավաք­ներ, հարցազրույցներ, մամլո ասուլիսներ, պաշտոնական հայտարարու­թյուն­ներ եւ այլն) հետեւողականորեն ձգտում է հստակեցնել հարցերը եւ դրանք մատչելի դարձնել հասարակությանը, լրագրողների ու քաղաքագետների մի զգալի մասը, կարծես-թե, իր առջեւ ճիշտ հակառակ խնդիրն է դրել, այն է՝ խճճել ու մշուշապատել ոչ միայն մշտապես ծագող, այլեւ նույնիսկ վաղուց հստակեցված ու պարզաբանված հարցերը։ Խոսքը չի վերաբերում պաշտոնական քարոզչության սպասարկուներին, որոնց գոյության իմաստը հենց հարցերի խճճումն ու փաստերի աղավաղումն է, որովհետեւ այլ կերպ նրանք չեն կարող իրականացնել ժողովրդին մոլորության մեջ պահելու իրենց սուրբ առաքելությունը։ Խոսքը, ցավոք, վերաբերում է անկախ կամ ընդդիմադիր լրագրողներին ու քաղաքագետներին, որոնց ազնվությանը թեեւ ոչ ոք չի կասկածում, բայց որոնք, իմ կարծիքով, տարերային լրահոսի ու պատա­հա­կան քաղաքական հայտարարությունների ազդեցության տակ, հաճախ կորց­նում են գործընթացների զգացողությունը։ Քավ լիցի, սա չպետք է կշտամբանք համարել. իրականությունն այնքան դինամիկ է, տեղեկատվությունն ու ապատեղեկատվությունն այնքան առատ, որ օբյեկտիվորեն իսկ չափազանց դժվար է հետեւել իրադարձությունների զարգացման ընթացքին։

Ավելի վտանգավոր է wishful thinking կոչեցյալ հասկացությունը, այլ կերպ ասած, ցանկալին իրականության տեղ դնելու հակումը, քանի որ այն, սին հույսեր արթնացնելով, բթացնում է հասարակության զգոնությունը։ Իսկ երբ նման հակում դրսեւորվում է պետության պատասխանատուների մոտ, դա արդեն հավասարազոր է աղետի։ Ցանկալին իրականության տեղ դնելու տիպական դրսեւորումներ են, մասնավորապես, վերջին շրջանում որոշ արեւմտյան գործիչների ու քաղաքագետների հայտարարությունների կամ ակնարկների հիման վրա հայկական մամուլում շրջանառության մեջ դրված այն առասպելները, թե իբր միջազգային հանրությունը լուրջ ճնշումներ է բանեցնում Թուրքիայի վրա՝ վավերացնե­լու հայ-թուրքական արձանագրու­թյունները, թե վերջինիս համառելու պարագայում ԱՄՆ-ի կառավարությունն սպառնում է ապրիլ ամսին ճանաչել Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը, թե Ռուսաս­տանն ու Իրանը փորձում են վիժեցնել Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործըն­թացը, թե այդ գործընթացը կրկին փակուղի է մտնում եւ հետաձգվում անորոշ ժամանակով, թե Ղարաբաղի հարցում միջազգային հանրությունն աստիճա­նա­բար հակվում է ազգերի ինքնորոշման սկզբունքի կողմը, թե տարածքների վերադարձի դիմաց Լեռնային Ղարաբաղն անկախություն է ստանալու կամ միավորվելու Հայաստանի հետ, թե Սերժ Սարգսյանը, հմուտ դիվանա­գիտու­թյամբ, խաբում է բոլորին ու ոչ մի փաստաթուղթ չի ստորագրելու, թե եթե նա որոշի էլ տարածքները վերադարձ­նել, Ղարաբաղի ժողովուրդն ու բանակը դա թույլ չեն տա, թե Սոչիի հանդիպման ժամանակ որոշվել է, որ այսուհետեւ Ղարաբաղը որպես հակամարտության կողմ մասնակցելու է բանակցություններին եւ այլն։

Ես չեմ պատրաստվում լրջորեն քննարկել, առավել եւս, մեկ առ մեկ հերքել այս հեքիաթները, քանի որ դրանք գործընթացների տրամաբանության հետ որեւէ կապ չունեն եւ, ինչպես ասվեց, ցանկալին իրականություն համա­րելու սովորական դրսեւո­րումներ են։ Փոխարենը, ավելորդ չեմ համարում պարզ, մարդկային լեզվով եւս մեկ անգամ փորձել հստակեցնել, թե ինչ է իրա­կանում տեղի ունենում մեր երկրում, եւ ինչ քաղաքական զարգացումներ են ընթանում նրա շուրջ։

Հայաստանն այսօր կանգնած է հինգ կարեւորագույն մարտահրա­վեր­ների առջեւ՝ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների բարելավում, Ղարաբաղ­յան հակամարտության կարգավորում, ժողովրդավարության վերականգնում, օրինականության հաստատում եւ կոռուպցիայի հաղթահարում։ Բոլոր այս խնդիրները մեզ համար հավասարարժեք ու կենսական են, քանի որ նրանց համալիր լուծումից է կախված Հայաստանը բարգավաճ, ապահով ու ժա­մանակակից երկիր դարձնելու հեռանկարը։ Մինչդեռ միջազգային հանրու­թյանը հետաքրքրում են միայն առաջին երկու խնդիրները, այն է՝ հայ–թուր­քա­կան հարաբերությունների բարելավումը եւ Ղարաբաղյան հակամար­տու­թյան կարգա­վորումը, իսկ մյուսները կա՛մ ստորադասվում են այս երկուսին, կա՛մ ընդհանրապես անուշադրության մատնվում։ Նման մոտեցումը, որքան էլ մեզ համար տհաճ ու բարոյապես խոցելի, քաղաքական տեսակետից միանգամայն հասկանալի է։ Մենք պարզապես գործ ունենք Realpolitik կոչված տխրահռչակ երեւույթի հետ, որի էությունը սկզբունքների զոհա­բե­րումն է քաղաքական նպատակահարմարությանը։


*շարունակելի*

----------

Kuk (02.03.2010), Norton (02.03.2010), Rammer (02.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*շարունակություն*


Չեմ ուզում ասել, թե դրանով միջազգային հանրությունը Հայաստանի վատն է ցանկանում կամ նրա դեմ դավ նյութում։ Պետք է ընդունել, որ գերտերությունների վարքը թելադրվում է առաջնահերթություններով, իսկ մնացյալ խնդիրներն ստորադաս­վում են այդ առաջնահերթություններին։ Այդ­պիսի առաջնահերթությունների թվին են պատկանում այն հակամար­տու­թյուն­ները, որոնք սպառնում են, եթե ոչ միջազգային, ապա առնվազն տա­րածաշրջանային անվտանգությանն ու խաղաղությանը։ Ուստի բնական է, որ աշխարհն այդքան շահագրգռված է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություննե­րի եւ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորմամբ (ինչն, ի դեպ, բխում է նաեւ հայ ժողովրդի շահերից), եւ այդքան բացահայտորեն աչքաթող է անում ժողովրդավարու­թյան, օրինականության ու մարդու իրավունքների հետ կապված Հայաստանում առկա խնդիրները, որոնք այս պահին երկրորդական են նրա համար։ Այս իրողության արձանագրումն ամենեւին չի նշանակում, որ մեր երկրում ժողովրդավարության եւ օրինականության հաստատման հույսը մենք կապում ենք միջազգային հանրության կամ, ավելի կոնկրետ, Արեւ­մուտ­քի հետ։ Դրսից հաստատված ժողովրդավարությունը մեզ պետք չէ, եւ այդ­պիսի բան իրականում չի էլ լինում։ Մենք երբեւէ չենք ակնկալել, առավել եւս պահանջել, որ աշխարհը միջամտի մեր ներքին գործերին կամ ճնշումներ բանեցնի Հայաստանի վրա։ Միակ ակնկալիքը եղել է այն, որ միջազգային հանրու­թյունը, հավատարիմ մնալով իր դավանած սկզբունքներին, բարձրա­ձայնի ճշմարտու­թյունը։ Այսինքն, բացեիբաց հայտարարի, որ նախագա­հա­կան ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի լեգիտիմությունն առնվազն կասկածելի է, որ Հայաստանում կան քաղբանտարկյալներ, որ Հա­յաս­տանում ծաղկում է կոռուպցիան։ Եթե այս ամենի մասին խոսում էլ են, ապա խոսում են եւֆիմիզմներով՝ «նշանակալիորեն կեղծված ընտրու­թյուն­ներ», «կասկածելիորեն մեծ թիվ կազմող քվեարկության մասնակիցներ», «խոս­քի եւ հավաքների ազատության սահմանափակումներ», «քաղաքական դրդապատ­ճառներով կամ քաղաքական գործունեության համար դատա­պարտ­ված քաղաքացիներ» եւ այլն։

Սա նշելով հանդերձ, մենք հասկանում ենք, որ միջազգային հան­րու­թյունն այլ կերպ չէր կարող վարվել, քանի որ դրանով կվտանգեր իր համար առաջնային նշանա­կություն ունեցող խնդիրների լուծումը։ Եթե, ասենք, կասկածի տակ դներ Սերժ Սարգսյանի լեգիտիմությունը, ապա վերջինիս կայացրած համաձայնությունները հայ-թուրքական հաշտեցման եւ Ղարա­բաղ­յան կարգավորման հարցերում օրինական չէին կարող համարվել։ Ուստի պետք է հաշտվել այն մտքի հետ, որ քանի դեռ այդ հարցերը չեն լուծվել, միջազգային հանրությունը պատշաճ ուշադրություն չի դարձնելու ժողովրդավարության, օրինականության եւ մարդու իրավունքների բնագա­վառ­ներում Հայաստանում տիրող անհանդուրժելի իրավիճակի վրա։ Դրանից շուտ շահագրգիռ տերությունների ու միջազգային կազմակերպությունների վե­րաբերմունքը կարող է փոխվել միայն այն պարագայում, եթե կասկածներ առաջանան, որ Սարգսյանն, իր նախորդի օրինակով, փորձում է արհես­տա­կան պատճառաբանությունների ու խոչըն­դոտների հարուցմամբ ձգձգել հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների եւ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կար­գավորման գործընթացները։ Թեեւ, մյուս կողմից, Սարգսյանի լեգիտիմու­թյունն այնքան խոցելի է, որ նա ձգձգելու ռեսուրս չունի։

Շատերին թվում է, թե իբր հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների կար­գա­վորումը փակուղի է մտել, քանի որ ո՛չ Թուրքիան, ո՛չ էլ Հայաստանը չեն շտապում վավերացնել ցյուրիխյան արձանագրությունները։

Իրականում, սա­կայն, փակուղու մասին խոսք չի կարող լինել, որովհետեւ կողմերից մեկը՝ Թուր­քիան, ինչ որ ցանկանում էր ստանալ այդ արձանագրություններից, արդեն ստացել է։ Այն է՝ անշրջելիորեն կասեցրել է Հայոց ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչման գործընթացը, որը վերջին տասնամյակներին նրա ամենամեծ գլխացավանքներից մեկն էր։ Այնպես որ, Թուրքիան բոլորովին շտա­պելու կարիք չունի, եւ արձանագրությունների վավերացմանը կանդրա­դառնա միայն Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումից հետո, ինչն ակնհայտ էր ի սկզբանե։ Ընդ որում, այդ հարցում ճնշումները չեն օգնի, քանի որ Թուրքիան, առնվազն «Ծոցի պատերազմից» ի վեր, ապացուցել է, որ ճնշումների չի ենթարկվում։

Հետեւաբար, ավելի տեղին է խոսել ոչ թե փակուղու, այլ Սերժ Սարգս­յա­նի հռչա­կած նախաձեռնողական արտաքին քաղաքականության խայտառակ ձախողման մա­սին։ Այդ կապակցությամբ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հանդես է եկել հատուկ հայտարա­րությամբ («Հայք», 3.02.2010թ.), որի բովանդակության առանցքը կազմում է հետեւյալ անհերքելի իրողությունը։ Թեեւ Ցեղասպանու­թյան ուրացման դիմաց Սարգսյանն ակնկալում էր՝ ա. բացել հայ–թուրքական սահմանը եւ բ. թուլացնել արտաքին ճնշում­ները Ղարաբաղի հարցում, փաս­տորեն ստացավ իր ակնկալածի ճիշտ հակառակը՝ սահմանը չբացվեց, իսկ ճնշումներն ավելի սաստկացան։ Ձախողումը ցցուն է դառնում մանավանդ այս տխուր արդյունքը Թուրքիայի նշանակալի ձեռքբերման հետ համե­մա­տելու պարագայում։ Եւս մի այսպիսի նախաձեռնողական քաղաքա­կանու­թյուն, եւ Ղարաբաղից ու Հայաստանից բան չի մնա։ Անհնար է չանդրա­դառ­նալ նաեւ հայ–թուր­քական արձանագրությունների վերաբերյալ Սահմանա­դրա­կան դատարանի կայացրած նույնքան նախաձեռնողական, բայց չարա­բաստիկ որոշմանը, որը հիանալի նվեր եղավ «եղբայրական թուրք ժո­ղովրդին»։

Ինչ վերաբերում է Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացին, ապա որ այն մտել է հանգուցալուծման փուլ, կասկածից վեր է։ Ըստ էության վերջ­նականապես համաձայնեցված է ներկա հանգրվանում միջազգային հան­րությանը հետաքրքրող գլխավոր հարցը՝ հինգ շրջանների վերադարձը Ադրբեջանին։ Առայժմ վիճահարույց են մնում ապագայում լուծվելիք հար­ցե­րը, մասնավորապես, խաղաղապահ ուժերին, Լեռ­նային Ղարաբաղի կարգավիճակին եւ Լաչինի միջանցքի իրավական ռեժիմին վերաբե­րող ձեւակեր­պում­ները։ Հիմքեր կան պնդելու, սակայն, որ Սոչիի հանդիպման ժամանակ գտնվել է նաեւ այս հարցերի շուրջ առկա տարաձայնությունների հաղթահարման բանալին։ Ես նկատի ունեմ Ռուսաստանի արտգործնախարար Սերգեյ Լավրովի այն ուշագրավ հայտարարությունը, որ կողմերին առա­ջարկ­վել է ներկայացնել վիճահարույց հարցերի վերաբերյալ իրենց ձեւակերպում­ները՝ դրանք շրջանակային համաձայնագրի բնագրում ընդգրկելու նպատա­կով։ Գաղափարի էությունն, ակնհայտորեն, հետեւյալն է. շրջանակային համաձայնագրում ամրագրվում են ոչ միայն համաձայնեցված դրույթնե­րը, այլեւ վիճահարույց հարցերի շուրջ կողմերի տարաձայնությունները։ Ասենք, Ադրբեջանի անունից նշվում է, որ «Լեռնային Ղարաբաղին տրվելու է ինքնա­վարության կարգավիճակ» կամ «Լաչինի միջանցքը գտնվելու է ադրբեջանա­կան ուժերի վերահսկո­ղության տակ», իսկ Հայաստանի անունից՝ որ «Ղա­րա­բաղը հռչակվելու է անկախ պետություն» կամ «Լաչինի միջանցքի վերահսկո­ղությունն իրականացվելու է հայկա­կան ուժերի կողմից»։ Հասկանալի է, որ նման նորարարական մեթոդաբանության կիրառումը միտված է, առաջին հերթին, կողմերի դեմքը փրկելուն, որպեսզի Ադրբեջանի եւ Հայաստանի ղեկավարները հնարավորություն ունենան իրենց հասարակություննե­րին ներկայանալ որպես սեփական ազգային շահերին չդավաճանած պետական այրեր ու դրա շնորհիվ չեզոքացնել կամ գոնե մեղմացնել կարգավորման հա­կառակորդների հակազդեցությունը։ Տեսնում ենք, արդեն, թե կողմերն ինչպես են մեկնաբանում եւ իրենց հասարակություններին մատուցում զանազան փաստաթղթերում կողք-կողքի նշված տարածքային ամբողջականության եւ ազգերի ինքնորոշման սկզբունքները։ Այդուհան­դերձ, հարկ է խոստովանել, սակայն, որ Սոչիում մտահղացվածը չափազանց սրամիտ գաղափար է, որի իրականացումն, իսկապես, կարող է վճռական տեղաշարժ ապահովել Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման գործընթացում։ Դա այդպես է, թե ոչ, կերեւա շատ մոտ ապագայում։

* * *

Իսկ այժմ, բնականաբար, մի քանի խոսք Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի գոր­ծունեության եւ առաջիկա անելիքների մասին։ Բուն ասելիքին անցնելուց առաջ, սակայն, ես կխնդրեի իմ ընկերներին՝ հանդարտ վերաբերվել մեր հաս­ցեին հնչող քննադատություններին, ուշադիր լինել հիմնավորված դիտողու­թյուն­ների նկատմամբ, չանհանգստանալ անար­դար թվացող մեղադրանք­նե­րից ու Կոնգրեսին ներկայացվող անտեղի պահանջներից, իսկ բանավիճելիս էլ՝ դուրս չգալ փաստերի եւ փաստարկների շրջանակից։ Չեմ կար­ծում նաեւ, թե հարկ է անպայման արձագանքել բոլոր վիճելի հրապարակումներին, դա անհրաժեշտ է անել միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ այդ հրապարակումները վտանգ են ստեղծում մոլորեցնելու ժողովրդին։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես, քննադատությունից ու մանա­վանդ մեզ ներկայացվող անսպառ պահանջներից ոչ թե պետք է վշտանալ, այլ, ընդհակառակը, ուրախանալ։ Թեեւ կամավորության ու անձնվիրության հիմունքներով գործող հասարակական կամ քաղաքական կազմակերպություններից որեւէ բան պահանջելն անհեթեթություն է, քանի որ պահանջել կարելի է միայն հարկատուների հաշվին ապրող հաստատություններից, այսինքն պետությունից, եւ թեկուզ մեզ ներկայացվող պահանջ­նե­րը հաճախ «Բա խի գլխարկ չես դրել» սինդրոմի տպավորություն են թողնում, բայց կարեւորը դա չէ, այլ այն, որ իշխանու­թյուններից ու քաղա­քական մյուս ուժերից վաղուց ի վեր ոչինչ չեն պահանջում, ինչը նշանակում է, որ նրանցից այլեւս սպասելիք չունեն։

Բողոքում, դժգոհում ու պահանջում են միայն մեզանից, ինչն, իր հերթին, նշանակում է, որ փոփոխությունների հույսը հասարակությունը բացառապես Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հետ է կա­պում։ Սա, թերեւս, Կոնգրեսի գործունեության ամենաանկողմնակալ ու խո­սուն գնահատականն է, որը, սակայն, մեզ համար ոչ թե ինքնագոհության, այլ մեր պատասխանատվությունն առավել հստակ գիտակցելու խթան պիտի հանդիսանա։

Կարծում եմ, Կոնգրեսը կարիք չունի ապացուցելու ո՛չ իր հետեւողա­կա­նությունը, ո՛չ զոհողությունների գնալու պատրաստակամությունը, ո՛չ մար­տավարելու ու խուսանավելու կարողությունը, ո՛չ կազմակերպական ունակությունները, ո՛չ էլ քարոզչական հմտությունն ու քաղաքական հասու­նու­թյունը, այլապես նրան որեւէ կերպ չէր հաջողվի, տեղեկատվական շրջա­փակման, ամենօրյա հալածանքների ու ոստիկանական տեռորի պայման­ներում, երկու տարուց ավելի առաջնորդել ժողովրդին եւ շարունակել վայելել նրա վստահությունը, ինչի վկայություններից մեկն է, թեկուզ, այսօրվա բազ­մամարդ հանրահավաքը։ Սովորաբար, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի ակտիվու­թյան մասին դատում են հանրահավաքների եւ զանգվածային այլ միջոցա­ռում­ների հաճախականությունից, մոռանալով այն ճշմարտությունը, որ հրա­պարակային ակցիաները քաղաքական ուժի գործունեության սոսկ մեկ, այն էլ՝ ոչ ամենակարեւոր կողմն են։ Բազմիցս բացատրվել է, որ հանրահա­վաքներն ինքնանպատակ չեն, որ ամենուրեք դրանք, որպես կանոն, տեղի են ունենում ընտրությունների ընթացքում կամ բացառիկ սոցիալ-քաղաքական իրավի­ճակներում, եւ որ հաճախակիությունը ոչ թե ուժեղացնում, այլ նվազեցնում է դրանց ազդեցությունը։ Բայց միեւնույն է, շատերը համառորեն չեն ընդունում այս բացատրու­թյունը եւ անտեսում կամ երկրորդական են համարում այն ամենօրյա հսկայական աշ­խատանքը, որ Կոնգրեսը կատարել ու կատարում է իր ձեւավորումից ի վեր։ Բերեմ ընդամենը մեկ օրինակ.


*շարունակելի*

----------

Kuk (02.03.2010), Norton (02.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*շարունակություն*


Ոչ ոք առայժմ չի անդրադարձել այն հարցին, թե այդ ինչպես պատահեց, որ մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների վերաբերյալ պաշտոնական վարկածը երկու տարվա ընթաց­քում պարզապես փուլ եկավ եւ վերջնականապես ապացուցվեց, որ սադրիչ գործողու­թյունները, մեքենաների հրկիզումները, խանութների թալանն ու սպանությունները նախօրոք ծրագրվել, կազմա­կերպ­վել ու իրագործվել են իշխանությունների կողմից, եւ որ իրականում ոչ թե ընդդիմությունն է իշխանության յուրացման փորձ կատարել, այլ ավազա­կապետական վարչախումբն է բանակի օգտագործմամբ պետական հեղա­շրջում իրականացրել, ինչն այսօր ընդունվում է նաեւ միջազգային հան­րության կողմից։ Այս կարեւորագույն, բայց բարդ խնդիրը լուծվեց, առաջին հերթին, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի համառ ջանքերի ու տքնաջան աշխատանքի գնով ձեռքբերված հազարավոր տեսանյու­թերի, լուսանկարների, ականատես­ների վկայությունների եւ մանավանդ գաղտնի կամ կիսագաղտնի այն փաստաթղթերի հրապարակման շնորհիվ, որոնք լիովին պարզեցին թե՛ բուն ոճրագործության, թե՛ ընդդիմության դեմ սանձազերծված հաշվեհարդարի կամ, Թոմաս Համմարբերգի խոսքերով, քաղաքական վենդետայի ողջ էությու­նը։ Ավելորդ չեմ համարում թվարկել այդ փաստաթղթերը, որոնցից յուրա­քանչյուրի հրապարակումը ժամանակին ուղղակի սենսացիա առաջացրեց.

- 2008թ. փետրվարի 19-ին, այսինքն՝ քվեարկության օրը, իմ նախընտրական շտաբի պետ Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանի հեռախոսային խո­սակ­ցությունների վերահսկ­ման եւ նրա նկատմամբ օպերատիվ այլ գոր­ծողությունների իրականացման վերաբերյալ դատավոր Ժ. Վարդանյանի կայացրած որոշումը, որը հրապարակումից հետո անմիջա­պես որակվեց որպես «Հայկական Ուոթերգեյթ».
- 2008թ. փետրվարի 23-ին ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարար Մ. Հարությունյանի արձակած հրամանը ապօրինի զինվորական կառավարման մարմնի ձեւավորման եւ Երեւան քաղաքում բանակի զորամիավորումների կենտրոնացման մասին, որի գաղտ­նազերծումը լիովին բացահայտեց իշխանությունների կողմից իրականացված պետա­կան հեղաշրջման փաստը.
- 2008թ. փետրվարի 24-ին ԱԱԾ քննչական վարչության ավագ քննիչ, գնդապետ Մ. Մարուքյանի կողմից «Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի եւ մի խումբ անձանց կողմից պետա­կան իշխանությունը յուրացնելու փաստի առթիվ» քրեական գործ հարուցելու վերաբեր­յալ կայացված որոշումը, որը փաստորեն դարձավ ընդդիմության դեմ սանձազերծված հաշվեհարդարի հիմքը.
- 2008թ. մարտի 1-ին ՀՀ հատուկ քննչական ծառայության ավագ քննիչ Վ. Հարու­թյունյանի նույն օրն առավոտյան Ազատության հրապարակում տեղի ունեցած իրադար­ձությունների առթիվ քրեական գործ հարուցելու մասին կայացրած որոշումը, որից աներկբայորեն պարզվում են ոստիկանական գործողությունների բուն նպատակն ու ճշգրիտ ժամանակը.
- 2008թ. մարտի 1-ին պաշտպանության նախարարության մի պահես­տից իշխա­նությունների հրահանգով հավաքագրված 950 ոճրագործների զինվորական համազգեստ տրամադրելու մասին կազմված գրությունը, որը միանգամայն բացահայտում է վար­չախմբի քրեական էությունը.
- 2008թ. մարտի 5-ին ՀՀ հատուկ քննչական ծառայության պետ Ա. Միրզոյանի հեղինակած շրջաբերական հրահանգը կամ «քննչական հանձնարարականը» մարզային դատախազներին, որն անհերքելիորեն պարզում է ընդդիմության դեմ հարուցված քրեական գործի քաղաքական բնույթը, ինչի շնորհիվ արժանացավ թե՛ Եւրոխորհրդի Խորհրդարանական Վեհաժողովի, թե՛ Մարդու իրավունքների կոմիսար Թոմաս Համ­մարբերգի առանձնահատուկ ուշադրությանը.
- Եւ վերջապես, Փաստահավաք խմբի երկու հիմնավոր զեկույցները ոստիկաններ Տիգրան Աբգարյանի եւ Համլետ Թադեւոսյանի սպանության հանգամանքների մասին, որոնց բացահայտումները գլխիվայր շրջեցին քննչական մարմինների կատարած հետաքննության արդյունքները։

Եթե Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը ոչ մի այլ բան արած չլիներ, ապա նույնիսկ այսքանը բավական էր պատկերացնելու եւ ըստ արժանվույն գնահատելու նրա գործունեության հսկայական ընդգրկումը։ Իսկ եթե սրան գումարենք Կոնգրեսի անդամկուսակցությունների ինքնուրույն ձեռնարկումները եւ նրա կառույցների՝ քաղաքական խորհրդի, կենտ­րոնական գրասենյակի, մամլո ծա­ռայության, տարածքային ստորաբաժանումների եւ մասնագիտական հանձնաժողովների ամենօրյա գործերը, միջազգա­յին կազմակերպություննե­րի ու օտարերկրյա դիվանագետների հետ տարվող մշտական աշխա­տանքը, քաղբանտարկյալներին ու նրանց ընտանիքներին ցուցաբերվող իրավաբա­նա­կան աջակցությունը, պարբերաբար անցկացվող ոչ զանգվածային միջո­ցառումների կազմակերպումը, անխտիր բոլոր կարեւոր իրադարձություն­ներին արձագանքող պաշ­տոնական հայտարարությունները, ինչպես նաեւ տնտեսության առողջացմանն ուղղված լուրջ առաջարկներն ու քաղաքական զարգացումներին վերաբերող ճշգրիտ կանխատե­սումները, ապա Կոնգրեսի գործունեության պատկերը լիարժեք կդառնա։ Ի դեպ, այդ առթիվ ուզում եմ կարեւորել նաեւ Կոնգրեսի մշակած Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացման, կամ ավելի ճիշտ, համակարգային տնտեսական վերափոխման ծրագիրը, որն օրերս ներկայացվել է հանրային քննարկման։ Կարծում եմ, ինձ հետ կհամաձայնեք, որ վերջին երկու տարիներին որեւէ այլ քաղաքական ուժ կամ նույնիսկ պետական կառույց այսքան գործ չի կատարել։

Առավել պարզեցնելու եւ հասկանալի դարձնելու համար Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կոչումն ու դերակատարությունը Հայաստանի քաղաքական կյանքում, անհրաժեշտ եմ համարում առանձնացնել եւ ձեր ուշադրությանը ներկայացնել այն գլխավոր խնդիրնե­րը, որոնք նա դրել է իր առջեւ։ Դրանք են.

- Ազգային, համամարդկային եւ բարոյական այն արժեքների պահպա­նումն ու հաստատումը, որոնք անխնա ոչնչացվում են ավազակապետության կողմից.
- Ներքաղաքական իրավիճակի առողջացմանն ուղղված ջանքերի գործադրումով Հայաստանին սպառնացող արտաքին վտանգների նվազեցումը.
- Ավազակապետական վարչախմբի արատավոր ու հանցավոր էության հիմնավորված, հետեւողական եւ լիակատար մերկացումը.
- Նոր քաղաքական մշակույթի ձեւավորումը՝ հիմնված ոչ թե կուսակցական մտայնության ու անպարկեշտ գործարքների, այլ բացառապես ազգային շահերի եւ հրապարակային երկխոսության վրա.
- Հասարակության քաղաքացիական գիտակցության բարձրացումն ու քաղաքա­կան հասունացումը.
- Արմատական վերափոխումների համար անհրաժեշտ կրիտիկական զանգվածի ձեւավորումը.
- Եւ հարմարագույն պահին մեր հռչակած գլխավոր նպատակի՝ իշխանափոխու­թյան իրականացումն ու սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնումը։

Դժվար է չնկատել, որ բոլոր այս խնդիրների իրականացման ուղղու­թյամբ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը մինչ այժմ արել է հնարավոր առավելագույնը, ինչը հիմք է տալիս պնդելու, որ այսուհետեւ եւս այդ առումով որեւէ հնարա­վո­րություն բաց չի թողնի։ Մանրամասների մեջ չեմ խորանում։ Հավաստիացնում եմ միայն, որ ընտրված ճանապարհից մենք երբեւէ չենք շեղվելու եւ պայքա­րելու ենք այնքան ժամանակ, որքան պահանջվի։ Թեեւ, ինչպես աս­վում է հայիթյան մի ցնցող ասացվածքում, «Լեռներից այն կողմ, նորից լեռներ են», այսինքն գոյություն ունեցող խնդիրների լուծումից հետո մեր առջեւ ծագելու են նոր խնդիրներ, մենք պարտավոր ենք հաղթահարելու ցանկացած արգելք եւ մագլցելու թեկուզ հազար լեռ։

Ինչ վերաբերում է իշխանություննե­րին, ապա նրանք թե՛ իրենց հան­ցա­վոր բնույթի, թե՛ արհեստավարժության ու տարրական գրագիտության բացա­կայության պատճառով, ի վիճակի չեն լուծելու երկրի առջեւ կանգնած որեւէ խնդիր, կատարելու իրավիճակի բարե­լավմանը միտված որեւէ դրական քայլ կամ արձանագրելու թեկուզ չնչին հաջողություն որեւէ ոլորտում։ Դրանում համոզվելու համար բավական է հիշել, թե ինչ են նրանք ժողովրդին տվել իրենց գոյության անցած երկու տա­րիների ընթացքում. միայն բանտ ու արյուն, ոստիկանական ու հարկային տեռոր, տնտեսական գահավիժում ու գործա­զրկություն, մանր ու միջին գործարարու­թյան ոչնչացում, թանկացումներ ու դրամի արժեզրկում, արտա­գաղթ ու կա­պի­տալի արտահանում, իսկ արտա­քին քաղաքականության բնա­գավառում՝ Ցեղասպանության ուրացում, հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգա­վորման նվաստացուցիչ գործըն­թաց, Ղարաբաղի խնդրի խայտառակ հանգուցալուծման հեռանկար։

Հետեւաբար, որքան էլ ավազակապետությունն իրեն ապահով զգա եւ որքան էլ ինքնավստահ ձեւանա, միեւնույն է, ժողովրդական ըմբոստության կուտակ­վող լիցքի եւ իր ուժերից վեր խնդիրների ճնշման ներքո, մեկ օրում փուլ է գալու, իսկ նրա առաջնորդին հոշոտելու են իր իսկ շրջապատի գիշա­տիչները։ Մեր պարտքն է, արդ, պատրաստ լինել այդ օրվան՝ երկրի կորուստ­ները նվազագույնի հասցնելու եւ պետությունն անկառավարելի վիճակի չմատնելու համար։ Քանի որ վարչախումբն այդպես էլ չգիտակցեց առկա մարտահրավերների դիմակայման համար ազնիվ երկ­խոսության ու ազգային համերաշխության հաստատման անհրաժեշտու­թյու­նը, ուստի սոցիալական պայթյունից խուսափելու եւ զարգացումները սահմանադրական հուն տեղա­փոխելու միակ միջոցը մնում են արտահերթ խորհր­դա­րանական եւ նախա­գահական ընտրությունները։ Կոնգրեսի հրապարա­կած տնտեսական վերա­փո­խումների ծրագիրն, ըստ այդմ, կարող եք այդ ընտրություններին մաս­նակցելու եւ հաղթելու հայտ համարել։

----------

Kuk (02.03.2010), Norton (02.03.2010), Rammer (02.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Փորձեմ հակիրճ նշել, թե առաջիկայում ինչեր են պատրաստվում:


*Գազի գին*
Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը համապատասխան հայցով մտնելու է դատարան՝ վիճարկելու գազի գնի բարձրացման որոշման ընդունման իրավական եւ տնտեսական ապօրինի հիմքերը։ Սրա համար ՀԱԿ-ին պետք է ժողովրդի աջակցությունը, մասնավորապես կազմակերպվելու է ստորագրահավաք, ՀՀ հազարավոր քաղաքացիներ հանդես են գալու որպես հայցվոր: Թերևս լինելու են նաև այլ ակցիաներ, մասնավորապես դատական նիստերի օրը պիկետներ և այլն: Այս մասին մանրամասն ընթացքում էլ կխոսենք համապատասխան թեմայում:


Շարունակությունը հաջորդիիվ

----------

Ariadna (02.03.2010), davidus (02.03.2010), Kuk (02.03.2010), Norton (02.03.2010), Rammer (02.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Հաջորդ քայլը վերաբերվում է ՀԱԿ հետևյալ հայտարարությանը.




> Վերջերս ռուսական "ՎԵՐՍԻԱ" եւ "ՎԵԿ" էլեկտրոնային պարբերականները ներկայացրել են Հայաստանի նախկին եւ ներկա մի շարք պաշտոնյաների ունեցվածքի մասին ընդարձակ հրապարակումներ՝ համապատասխան ցանկերով։ Ըստ հիշյալ պարբերականների, այդ մարդիկ մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոնից մինչեւ մի քանի միլիարդ դոլարի կարողություն կուտակել են միմիայն պաշտոնեական դիրքի չարաշահմամբ, քանզի բիզնեսի հետ եւբեւէ պաշտոնապես կապ չեն ունեցել։ Ավելին՝ որպես հարստության կուտակման աղբյուր նշվում են նաեւ ավելի ծանր հանցանք ենթադրող գործողություններ, ինչպես՝ նարկոբիզնեսը, տրաֆիկինգը, փողերի լվացումը, միջազգային ահաբեկչության հետ կապը եւ այլն։
> 
> Դրանով հաստատվում են Համաժողովրդական շարժման - Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հանրահավաքներում ու պաշտոնական փաստաթղթերում տրված գնահատականներըերկրի բարձրագույն պաշտոնյայի գլխավորությամբ Հայաստանում ձեւավորված եւ առ այսօր գործող կոռուպցիոն կողոպտիչ համակարգի մասին՝ հաստատված 1999 թ. հոկտեմբերի 27-ի հետեւանքով։ Պարզ ընչաքաղցության սահմանագիծը վաղուց անցած այդ կողոպուտի ահռելի չափերն ու իրականացման մեթոդներն այլ բան չեն, քան ողջ մի ժողովրդի ազգային ու մարդկային արժանապատվության ցինիկ ոտնահարում, նրան նետված լկտի մարտահրավեր։ Հենց թալանչիների կողմից ժողովրդից կողոպտված ունեցվածքի հրապարակված այդ ցանկերի տակ են թաղված հարյուրավոր սպանությունները, հարյուր հազարավորների կործանված ու խեղված ճակատագրերը, չկազմված ընտանիքները, չծնված երեխաները, կիսատ թողնված ուսումը, հայրենազրկումը, չարքաշ կյանքի արմատները։ Վերջին հաշվով, հենց այդ ցանկերի տակ պետք է փնտրել նաեւ մարտիմեկյան սպանդի իրական դրդապատճառները, Հայաստանի պետականության քայքայման ու Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի գոյությանն սպառնացող առարկայացած վտանգները, Ցեղասպանության արդեն իրականացված խայտառակ ուրացումը։
> 
> Ահա այդ մարդկանց անունները՝ ըստ հրապարակումների հաջորդականության. Ռոբերտ Քոչարյան, Սերժ Սարգսյան, Հովիկ Աբրահամյան, Տիգրան Սարգսյան, Երվանդ Զախարյան, Սաշիկ Սարգսյան, Գրիշա Հարությունյան, Արթուր Բաղդասարյան, Արմեն Գեւորգյան, Դավիթ Հարությունյան, Վարդան Այվազյան, Գագիկ Խաչատրյան, Սուրեն Խաչատրյան, Հարություն Փամբուկյան, Ալեքսան Հարությունյան, Բագրատ Սարգսյան, Անդրանիկ Մանուկյան։
> Արդ, հարցեր են առաջանում.
> 1. Այս հրապարակումները իրավական իմաստով հաղորդագրություններ են կատարված ծանրագույն հանցագործությունների մասին՝ սկսած պաշտոնեական դիրքի չարաշահումից մինչեւ միջազգային ահաբեկչության օժանդակություն. ինչո՞ւ դրանք առ այսօր հանրապետության իրավապահ մարմինների արձագանքին չեն արժանացել։
> 2. Ինչո՞ւ առ այսօր այդ պաշտոնյաներից եւ ոչ մեկը դրանց որեւէ կերպ չի արձագանքել, ինչո՞ւ որեւէ մեկը դատարան չի դիմել իր «բարի համբավն արարտավորելու» կամ «զրպարտության» հայցով։ Դա չի՞ վկայում է, թե նրանք դրա դեմ որեւէ ասելիք չունեն։
> 3. Ինչպիսի՞ն կլիներ այսօր Ղարաբաղյան խնդրի լուծման տարբերակը, եթե այս ցանկում առաջին տեղն զբաղեցնող Ռ. Քոչարյանի կողոպտած 4 միլիարդ դոլարի մի մասը ծախսված լիներ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը բնակեցնելու նպատակով։
> Կոռուպցիոն համակարգն իրավական մեխանիզմներով կարող է կազմաքանդել միայն համաժողովրդական շարժմամբ ձեւավորված լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը։ Սակայն մինչ այդ, այս պահին, *Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն առաջարկում է՝ Փաստահավաք խմբի օրինակով ստեղծել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի եւ իշխանության հավասար ներկայացուցչությամբ հանձնաժողով, որը կուսումնասիրի սույն հրապարակումներում ներկայացված փաստերը։*


Անշնորհակալ գործ է կանխատեսումներ անելը, բայց կարծում եմ, որ այս ուղղությամբ հետաքրքիր զարգացումներ կլինեն:

----------

Rammer (02.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Մի քիչ զբաղված եմ, ժամանակ չկա գրավոր տեղեկատվություն ճարելու:
Այսպես, հաջորդ զանգվածային միջոցառումը նախատեսված է ամսի 16-ին, այդ օրը Սարյանի արձանի մոտից մեկնարկվում է երթ, որի նպատակեկն անկեղծ ասած չեմ հիշում Եվրոմիության հայաստանյան ներկայացուցչությու՞նն էր, թե՞ սահմանադրական դատարանը: Սահմանադրական դատարան պիտի մտնենք գազի գների հարցով, բայց մինչ այդ նաև պահանջներ ունենք իշխանություններից, մասնավորապես վերականգնել փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեությունը և այլ կետեր (հետո կգտնեմ կտեղադրեմ), դրա համար ևս ստորագրահավաք է լինելու, ակտիվ զբաղվելու են:

Հաջորդ հանրահավաքը նախատեսված է ապրիլի 6-ին:
Ինչու՞ հենց այդ օրը: Շատ պարզ:
Այդ օրը այստեղ՝ Հայաստանում, սկսվում է մարդու իրավունքների հետ կապված գագաթնաժողով, որին ներկա են լինելու աշխարհի բազում երկրներից երկու հարյուրից ավելի ներկայացուցիչներ, ոչ պատահական մարդիկ մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանության ոլորտում, ու հրաշալի առիթ է իշխանության խաղաքարտերը խառնելու համար:

Առայժմ այսքանը, այսպես, կարճ տեղեկատվությամբ կիսվեմ, անցնեմ գործերիս:

հ.գ. Մենք ժամկետային պահանջ ենք դնում՝ սեպտեմբերին կազմակերպել արտահերթ ընտրություններն ու բոլոր քայլերն ուղղված են լինելու դրան: Կլինեն մեծ աջակցություն՝ հաստատ կհասնենք, աջակցությունը մեծ չի լինի, կփորձենք հասնել:

----------

Kuk (02.03.2010), Norton (02.03.2010), Rammer (02.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Մի քիչ զբաղված եմ, ժամանակ չկա գրավոր տեղեկատվություն ճարելու:
> Այսպես, հաջորդ զանգվածային միջոցառումը նախատեսված է ամսի 16-ին, այդ օրը Սարյանի արձանի մոտից մեկնարկվում է երթ, որի նպատակեկն անկեղծ ասած չեմ հիշում Եվրոմիության հայաստանյան ներկայացուցչությու՞նն էր, թե՞ սահմանադրական դատարանը: Սահմանադրական դատարան պիտի մտնենք գազի գների հարցով, բայց մինչ այդ նաև պահանջներ ունենք իշխանություններից, մասնավորապես վերականգնել փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեությունը և այլ կետեր (հետո կգտնեմ կտեղադրեմ), դրա համար ևս ստորագրահավաք է լինելու, ակտիվ զբաղվելու են:
> 
> Հաջորդ հանրահավաքը նախատեսված է ապրիլի 6-ին:
> Ինչու՞ հենց այդ օրը: Շատ պարզ:
> Այդ օրը այստեղ՝ Հայաստանում, սկսվում է մարդու իրավունքների հետ կապված գագաթնաժողով, որին ներկա են լինելու աշխարհի բազում երկրներից երկու հարյուրից ավելի ներկայացուցիչներ, ոչ պատահական մարդիկ մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանության ոլորտում, ու հրաշալի առիթ է իշխանության խաղաքարտերը խառնելու համար:
> 
> Առայժմ այսքանը, այսպես, կարճ տեղեկատվությամբ կիսվեմ, անցնեմ գործերիս:
> 
> հ.գ. Մենք ժամկետային պահանջ ենք դնում՝ սեպտեմբերին կազմակերպել արտահերթ ընտրություններն ու բոլոր քայլերն ուղղված են լինելու դրան: Կլինեն մեծ աջակցություն՝ հաստատ կհասնենք, աջակցությունը մեծ չի լինի, կփորձենք հասնել:


Արտահերթ որ ընտրությունների մասին ա խոսքը?

----------


## Kuk

> Արտահերթ որ ընտրությունների մասին ա խոսքը?


Խորհրդարանական ու նախագահական:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտահերթ որ ընտրությունների մասին ա խոսքը?


Ձյաձ, չպատասխանեմ, որ սխալ ասած չլինեմ  :Smile:  Ես կարծում եմ, որ նպատակը ԱԺ-ին հասնելն ա, իսկ ձևակերպումն էնպես ա եղել, որ թե ԱԺ-ն ա դիտարկվում, թե Նախագահականը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի ելույթը 2010 թ. մարտի  1-ի հանրահավաքում*
> 
> *Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ,*


Մանրամասն ու ուշադիր կարդացի ելույթը: Եկա հասա էս մասին. 




> Իսկ այժմ, բնականաբար, մի քանի խոսք Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի գոր­ծունեության եւ առաջիկա անելիքների մասին։


Հետա ահագին ման եկա, որ գտնեմ գործունեությանն ու առաջիկա անելքիների մասին մի քանի խոսք, ու ոչ մի բան էլ չգտա: Գտա էլի հայտնի փաստերի հերթական արձանագրում, ու մեկ էլ ՀԱԿ դերակատարմանը վերաբերվող հետևյալ կետերը.




> - Ազգային, համամարդկային եւ բարոյական այն արժեքների պահպա­նումն ու հաստատումը, որոնք անխնա ոչնչացվում են ավազակապետության կողմից.
> - Ներքաղաքական իրավիճակի առողջացմանն ուղղված ջանքերի գործադրումով Հայաստանին սպառնացող արտաքին վտանգների նվազեցումը.
> - Ավազակապետական վարչախմբի արատավոր ու հանցավոր էության հիմնավորված, հետեւողական եւ լիակատար մերկացումը.
> - Նոր քաղաքական մշակույթի ձեւավորումը՝ հիմնված ոչ թե կուսակցական մտայնության ու անպարկեշտ գործարքների, այլ բացառապես ազգային շահերի եւ հրապարակային երկխոսության վրա.
> - Հասարակության քաղաքացիական գիտակցության բարձրացումն ու քաղաքա­կան հասունացումը.
> - Արմատական վերափոխումների համար անհրաժեշտ կրիտիկական զանգվածի ձեւավորումը.
> - Եւ հարմարագույն պահին մեր հռչակած գլխավոր նպատակի՝ իշխանափոխու­թյան իրականացումն ու սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնումը։


Շատ խորիմաստ ու բովանդակային կետեր են, բայց հազար անգամ ծեծված ու էլի անհասկանալի, թե ոնց ենք անելու էս ամենը: Տասերորդ անգամ եմ կարդում էս ամեն ինչը փոփոխվող հերթականությամբ ...... մեր երկիրը կլոր ա, կլոր ա մեր երկիրը, մեր կլոր երկիրը, կլոր երկիրդ իմ ......  Եթե ամեն ուրբաթ ջահելներին գել ու գազանի բերանը ակցիայի ուղարկելով ենք անելու, ուրեմն խելքս բան չի կտրում: Ասենք մի հարյուր փայլուն ջահել էլ բարձրացրեց իրա քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունը ու մերկացրեց իշխանություններին, դրանից ո՞նց ա կրիտիկական զանգված ձևավորվելու, գլխի չեմ ընկնում: 

«Հարմարագույն պահն» էլ ինչ-որ անհասկանալի պահ ա: Կարո՞ղ ա են պահն ա, որ Լեռնեցու սած թուրքական տանկերը Երևանի մեջտեղն են: Կամ ու՞մ համար ա հարմարագույն էտ պահը - ՀԱԿ-ի, Պուծինի՞ , մերկացած իշխանությունների՞, գիտակցությունն արդեն բարձրացրած հասարակությա՞ն ... 

Վերջում էլ.



> Հետեւաբար, որքան էլ ավազակապետությունն իրեն ապահով զգա եւ որքան էլ ինքնավստահ ձեւանա, միեւնույն է, ժողովրդական ըմբոստության կուտակ­վող լիցքի եւ իր ուժերից վեր խնդիրների ճնշման ներքո, մեկ օրում փուլ է գալու, իսկ նրա առաջնորդին հոշոտելու են իր իսկ շրջապատի գիշա­տիչները։ Մեր պարտքն է, արդ, պատրաստ լինել այդ օրվան՝ երկրի կորուստ­ները նվազագույնի հասցնելու եւ պետությունն անկառավարելի վիճակի չմատնելու համար։


Փաստորեն նստած սպասում ենք, որ իշխանությունները իրանց մեջ իրար ուտեն: Կարա՞նք տունը նստած սպասենք, շառից փորձանքից հեռու: Սկզբունքորեն եթե մնացել ա իրանց մեջ իրար ուտելը, կարելի ա ՀԱԿ-ին էլ ցրել, քանի որ ուտելու գործընթացին չի մասնակցելու: «Նստեմ թախտին սպասեմ բախտին» ավանդական հայկական մարտավարությունը: 




> Քանի որ վարչախումբն այդպես էլ չգիտակցեց առկա մարտահրավերների դիմակայման համար ազնիվ երկ­խոսության ու ազգային համերաշխության հաստատման անհրաժեշտու­թյու­նը, ուստի սոցիալական պայթյունից խուսափելու եւ զարգացումները սահմանադրական հուն տեղա­փոխելու *միակ միջոցը մնում են արտահերթ խորհր­դա­րանական եւ նախա­գահական ընտրությունները։ Կոնգրեսի հրապարա­կած տնտեսական վերա­փո­խումների ծրագիրն, ըստ այդմ, կարող եք այդ ընտրություններին մաս­նակցելու եւ հաղթելու հայտ համարել։*


Էս բացահայտում էր: Փաստորեն էսքան ելույթը նրա համար էր, որ ասեինք որ պետք են արտահերթ ընտրություններ: Ես էլ երկու տարի ա գիտեմ, թե սաղ սրա մասին գիտեն: Ու ՀԱԿ-ն էլ ջուրը չտեսած բոբիկացել ա ու արդեն նախընտրական ծրագիր ա հրապարակում: 

2012 - 14%

Երկու հատ էլ սենց ելույթ, ու տոկոսները ավելի կիջնեն:

----------

davidus (02.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Հայերենով էի գրել, մի հատ էլ գրեմ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանն իր ելույթով խոսել է նպատակներից, իսկ արդեն կոնկրետ սպասվող քայլերի մասին խոսել է Զուրաբյանը:

Մեր քաղաքականությունից հասկացող գելերին ուզում եմ հարցնեմ, թե իրենք ուրիշ ի՞նչ քայլեր էին սպասում: Ուրիշ ի՞նչ էին ակնկալում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեր քաղաքականությունից հասկացող գելերին ուզում եմ հարցնեմ, թե իրենք ուրիշ ի՞նչ քայլեր էին սպասում: Ուրիշ ի՞նչ էին ակնկալում:


Գելի փոխարեն կարա՞ ասենք գելխեղդը պատասխանի: 

Ես սպասում եմ սեպտեմբերի արտահերթ ընտրություններին: Անկալում եմ, որ գազի հարցով դատն ու Մկան ունեցվածքն ուսումնասիրող հանձնաժողովը ի վերջո կհանգեցնի դրան:

----------

Բիձա (02.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Ինչու՞ հենց այդ օրը: Շատ պարզ:
> Այդ օրը այստեղ՝ Հայաստանում, սկսվում է մարդու իրավունքների հետ կապված գագաթնաժողով, որին ներկա են լինելու աշխարհի բազում երկրներից երկու հարյուրից ավելի ներկայացուցիչներ, ոչ պատահական մարդիկ մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանության ոլորտում, ու հրաշալի առիթ է իշխանության խաղաքարտերը խառնելու համար:


Լևոնի ելույթից՝



> Պետք է ընդունել, որ գերտերությունների վարքը թելադրվում է առաջնահերթություններով, իսկ մնացյալ խնդիրներն ստորադաս­վում են այդ առաջնահերթություններին։ Այդ­պիսի առաջնահերթությունների թվին են պատկանում այն հակամար­տու­թյուն­ները, որոնք սպառնում են, եթե ոչ միջազգային, ապա առնվազն տա­րածաշրջանային անվտանգությանն ու խաղաղությանը։ Ուստի բնական է, որ աշխարհն այդքան շահագրգռված է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություննե­րի եւ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորմամբ (ինչն, ի դեպ, բխում է նաեւ հայ ժողովրդի շահերից), եւ այդքան բացահայտորեն աչքաթող է անում ժողովրդավարու­թյան, օրինականության ու մարդու իրավունքների հետ կապված Հայաստանում առկա խնդիրները, որոնք այս պահին երկրորդական են նրա համար։ Այս իրողության արձանագրումն ամենեւին չի նշանակում, որ մեր երկրում ժողովրդավարության եւ օրինականության հաստատման հույսը մենք կապում ենք միջազգային հանրության կամ, ավելի կոնկրետ, Արեւ­մուտ­քի հետ։ Դրսից հաստատված ժողովրդավարությունը մեզ պետք չէ, եւ այդ­պիսի բան իրականում չի էլ լինում։ Մենք երբեւէ չենք ակնկալել, առավել եւս պահանջել, որ աշխարհը միջամտի մեր ներքին գործերին կամ ճնշումներ բանեցնի Հայաստանի վրա։ Միակ ակնկալիքը եղել է այն, որ միջազգային հանրու­թյունը, հավատարիմ մնալով իր դավանած սկզբունքներին, բարձրա­ձայնի ճշմարտու­թյունը։ Այսինքն, բացեիբաց հայտարարի, որ նախագա­հա­կան ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի լեգիտիմությունն առնվազն կասկածելի է, որ Հայաստանում կան քաղբանտարկյալներ, որ Հա­յաս­տանում ծաղկում է կոռուպցիան։ Եթե այս ամենի մասին խոսում էլ են, ապա խոսում են եւֆիմիզմներով՝ «նշանակալիորեն կեղծված ընտրու­թյուն­ներ», «կասկածելիորեն մեծ թիվ կազմող քվեարկության մասնակիցներ», «խոս­քի եւ հավաքների ազատության սահմանափակումներ», «քաղաքական դրդապատ­ճառներով կամ քաղաքական գործունեության համար դատա­պարտ­ված քաղաքացիներ» եւ այլն։


Այսինքն վսյո–տակի՝



> մեր երկրում ժողովրդավարության եւ օրինականության հաստատման հույսը մենք կապում ենք միջազգային հանրության կամ, ավելի կոնկրետ, Արեւ­մուտ­քի հետ


Որովհետև եթե Արևմուտքը կոպիտ ասած բարձրաձայնի այն, ինչ որ Լևոնն է ուզում, ապա դա կնշանակի նաև դրանից բխող գործընթացներ՝ սանկցիաներ Հայաստանի նկատմամբ, ֆինանսական աջակցության դադարեցումներ, ճնշումներ, քանի որ անտրամաբանական կլինի, որ ասենք Արևմուտքը հայտարարի, որ Հայաստանը բռնատիրական երկիր է, ու Հայաստանին ասենք փող տան ու աջակցեն ֆինանսական ծրագրերով։ Ինչ վերաբերում է գազի գնի հետ կապված հայցին, ապա առավել հավանական է, որ այդ հայցի ճակատագիրը կլինի նույնը, ինչ ՀԱԿ–ի կողմից հարուցած նախորդ հայցերի ճակատագրերը՝ սկսած նախագահական ընտրությունները սահմանադրական դատարանում բողոքարկելուց։ Ամեն ինչ կախված է ծերուկի տրամադրությունից, էնտեղ հետևողական մարդիկ պարզապես չկան։ Մի խոսքով Լևոնը ոնց ասեց։ Իսկ մի հիմար հարց տամ՝ եթե Աստված հետ ու հեռու պահի, Լևոնը այն աշխարհ գնա, ի՞նչ ծրագրով է այս ժողովուրդը շարժվելու։ Իմիջայլոց նույնը վերաբերում է Սերժին։ Թե՛ ընդդիմության և թե իշխանությունների գործելաոճը նույնն է՝ հնարավորինս քիչ արտոնություններ տալ ժողովդրին, երկուսի համար էլ ժողովուրդը պարզապես երբ պետք է՝ պիտի պլակատներ բռնեն ու գոռան, մնացածը իրենք կանեն։ Չկա որևէ գաղափարախոսություն, որի մեջ ժողովուրդը գտնի իր շահերը ու առաջնորդվի դրանով, կան անհատներ, որոնք ժողովրդին պարզապես կուտ են տալիս։ Գազի գինն էլ ժողովդրի սիրտը շահելու մահանա է։ Ծիպա դա է որոշիչը։ Այն որ մարդկային ռեսուրսը երկրում մանրից դադարում է գործոն լինելուց դրա մասին չեն խոսի, ձեռնտու չի։ Այ պուպուշները կգան ու գազի գինը էդքան չեն բարձրացնի։  :Smile: 
Ժամանակին դրամը որ րոպե առ րոպե  ձեռքներիս արժեզրկվում էր, պարոն Բագրատյանը սենց հռետորություններ չէր անում, Լևոնն էլ տարին մի անգամ յա խոսեր յա չխոսեր, հիմա դարձել են բլբուլներ։ Ես սրանց կհավատայի, եթե գոնե մի անգամ ասեին ժողովուրդ, այ դուք գնացեք օրենք կարդացեք, առը ձեզ օրինակներ, ու իմացեք պետության պարտավորությունները քաղաքացու նկատմամբ, ու իմացեք ձեր իրավունքները ու պայքարեք ով ոնց կարողանում է։ Այսինքն լիներ ժողովդրի հետ երկխոսություն, ոչ թե մեկը հելներ վերացական ճառերով ներկայացներ իր ճարտար մտքերը վերդիկտի տեսքով, հետո շպրտեր թե քննադատություն չեմ ընդունում, ու ես պուպուշ լավ տղա եմ։ Ստեր, ստեր… Էն միջին ստատիստիկական կիսագրագետ գեղացի մարդը որ երեխայական բնազդով ասում է սաղն էլ նույն քոլի բիբարն են, բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է։

----------

davidus (02.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Փաստորեն նստած սպասում ենք, որ իշխանությունները իրանց մեջ իրար ուտեն: Կարա՞նք տունը նստած սպասենք, շառից փորձանքից հեռու: Սկզբունքորեն եթե մնացել ա իրանց մեջ իրար ուտելը, կարելի ա ՀԱԿ-ին էլ ցրել, քանի որ ուտելու գործընթացին չի մասնակցելու: «Նստեմ թախտին սպասեմ բախտին» ավանդական հայկական մարտավարությունը: 
> …


 Ապեր, ողջ պայքարը հենց սա է որ կա, բա դու կարծում ես, թե մարդիկ պիտի ռիսկի՞ գնան հանուն ժողովդրի։ Այ կսպասեն, մի բան կըլնի, կամ միջազգայինները մի բան կանեն, էլի բան կըլնի։ Իսկ մինչ այդ զուտ պետք է պայքարի իմիտացիա ստեղծել, որ եթե էդ մի բանը վսյո տակի եղավ, ապա դա ավտոմատ կհանդիսանա ՀԱԿ–ի «պայքարի» արդյունքը։ Ու ամենակարևորը՝ միակ ու ճիշտ ու պայքարող ընդդիմադիր ուժի ֆոնը չկորցնել։ Ի՞նչ իմանաս, որ սաղ քանդվեց, էլ ինչ շուն ու գել կարող ա գան ու տիրանան իշխանությանը։ Ընդդիմության մենաշնորհը պահպանելու *միակ* միջոցը Լևոնի գրագետ ճառեր ստեղծելու ունակությունն է, պատկերացրու առանց Լևոնի ճառերի ինչ փուչիկ պիտի փչի ընդդիմությունը, միանգամից ցրիվ կգան։

----------

davidus (02.03.2010), Բիձա (02.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, ողջ պայքարը հենց սա է որ կա, բա դու կարծում ես, թե մարդիկ պիտի ռիսկի՞ գնան հանուն ժողովդրի։ Այ կսպասեն, մի բան կըլնի, կամ միջազգայինները մի բան կանեն, էլի բան կըլնի։ Իսկ մինչ այդ զուտ պետք է պայքարի իմիտացիա ստեղծել, որ եթե էդ մի բանը վսյո տակի եղավ, ապա դա ավտոմատ կհանդիսանա ՀԱԿ–ի «պայքարի» արդյունքը։ Ու ամենակարևորը՝ միակ ու ճիշտ ու պայքարող ընդդիմադիր ուժի ֆոնը չկորցնել։ Ի՞նչ իմանաս, որ սաղ քանդվեց, էլ ինչ շուն ու գել կարող ա գան ու տիրանան իշխանությանը։ Ընդդիմության մենաշնորհը պահպանելու *միակ* միջոցը Լևոնի գրագետ ճառեր ստեղծելու ունակությունն է, պատկերացրու առանց Լևոնի ճառերի ինչ փուչիկ պիտի փչի ընդդիմությունը, միանգամից ցրիվ կգան։


Սծեպան Ռազինը ճառ կասի…

----------


## Chuk

Հետաքրքիր զուգադիպությամբ մի քանի օր առաջ, Վիշապ, ասում էիր, որ օրինակ ոսկու շուկայի աշխատողների բողոքը նպատակային ու լավ բան է, որ տենց բաներ է պետք անել, և ահա, երբ եղավ քայլ, երբ նմանատիպ կոնկրետ գործընթաց է սկսվում գազի գների հետ կապված, հանկարծ դա կուտ է դառնում: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև կուտ է, թե որովհետև ոչ մի կերպ չես ուզում ոչ մի բանի հավատալ: Դա իրականում խո խնդիրն է, հավատա՞լ, թե՞ չհավատալը, բայց անձամբ ես ազնիվ չեմ համարում անպայման քլնգելու դրսևորուները, անգամ այն դեպքում, երբ անում են այն, ինչը ըստ էության ուզում էիր որ անեին, բայց չէիր սպասում որ անեին:

Տարօրինակաբար երբ ծրագրրային կոնկրետ քայլեր է առաջարկվում (ընդ որում դրանք առաջարկվում են ոչ թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթի ժամանակ, այլ ՀԱԿ համակարգողն  է ընթերցվում), նորից սկսվում են նույն խոսակցությունները այն մասին, որ իբր ՀԱԿ-ը միակենտրոն է, որ եթե Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չլինի, ի՞նչ ենք անելու: Ասեմ. շարունակելու ենք  նույն ոգով: Որովհետև ճիշտ է Լևոնը հզոր ու էս պահին դոմինանտ ֆիգուր ա, բայց ՀԱԿ-ն էնքան ա կազմավորվել, որ որևէ անհատից, այդ թվում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի, կախված չի իր գործունեությունը:

Ինչ վեր վերաբերվում է դրսերին, ապա բնականաբար մենք կախում ունենք, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք հույսներս իրենց հետ ենք կապում: Ժողովրդավարացման ուղին մենք պետք է սկսենք ստեղից ու  շատ ակտիվ;

----------

Norton (02.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կոռուպցիոն համակարգն իրավական մեխանիզմներով կարող է կազմաքանդել միայն համաժողովրդական շարժմամբ ձեւավորված լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը։ Սակայն մինչ այդ, այս պահին, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն առաջարկում է՝ Փաստահավաք խմբի օրինակով ստեղծել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի *եւ իշխանության հավասար ներկայացուցչությամբ հանձնաժողով*, որը կուսումնասիրի սույն հրապարակումներում ներկայացված փաստերը։


Չուկ, արի համաձայնվի, որ բավականին մազալու առաջարկ ա, մեղմ ասած  :LOL:  Տաս հոգու սպանելն ուսումնասիրող հանձնաժողովն ու փաստահավաք խումբը բան չարեց, ուզում ես Քոչի փողերը հաշվելով բան անեն: Ալամ աշխարհը գիտի որ սրանք թալանել կերել են, դրա համար Խումբ ստեղծելը ո՞ր մեղքս ա: Իրանք չեն էլ թաքցնում որ թալանել են: Մի բան էլ ասում են լավ ենք արել, տղա եք խլեք ձեռներիցս: Մուկը սաղ քաղաքի դեմը դրած Վերսալն ա սարքում, ի՞նչ ավել փաստ ա պետք որ: Սաղ թերթերը նկարները տպել են: Կարո՞ղ ա քար քար հաշվելու են, թե ինչան փող ա ծախսում դրա վրա: Ասեմ քեզ ապեր, առանց նեղվելու - աննպատակ, պայթած, անիմաստ, ֆուֆլո առաջարկ ա: Ո՞վ ա ստեղծելու էտ խումբը: Խումբ ես ուզում, հենա կառավարության հակակոռուպցին հանձնաժողովը կա, սահմանադրության շրջանակներում, խնդրեմ դիմեք այդ հանձնաժողովին: 

Գազի դատը, դեռ մի ձևի սոխով սխտորով կուտվի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հետաքրքիր զուգադիպությամբ մի քանի օր առաջ, Վիշապ, ասում էիր, որ օրինակ ոսկու շուկայի աշխատողների բողոքը նպատակային ու լավ բան է, որ տենց բաներ է պետք անել, և ահա, երբ եղավ քայլ, երբ նմանատիպ կոնկրետ գործընթաց է սկսվում գազի գների հետ կապված, հանկարծ դա կուտ է դառնում: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև կուտ է, թե որովհետև ոչ մի կերպ չես ուզում ոչ մի բանի հավատալ: Դա իրականում խո խնդիրն է, հավատա՞լ, թե՞ չհավատալը, բայց անձամբ ես ազնիվ չեմ համարում անպայման քլնգելու դրսևորուները, անգամ այն դեպքում, երբ անում են այն, ինչը ըստ էության ուզում էիր որ անեին, բայց չէիր սպասում որ անեին:
> 
> …


 Չուկ ջան, փորձիր հասկանալ գուցե առաջին հայացքից աննշան թվացող բայց շատ սկզբունքային մի խնդիր։ ՀԱԿ–ը ինչպես տեսնում ես բացահայտորեն չխրախուսեց Ոսկու շուկայի աշխատակիցների գործադուլը, այլ ասենց բառացիորեն հետևյալը «Ոսկու շուկայի աշխատակիցները մեզ հետ են»։ Ընդհանուր ձևակերպեմ՝ ՀԱԿ–ը ոչ թե քաղաքացիներին ասում է դուք ունեք էս էս էս իրավունքները և պաշտպանեք դրանք այ էսպես, այ էսպես, դա ձեր շահերից է բխում, բլա բլա բլա, այլ ասում է՝ ես սենց կանեմ, ժողովուրդ մենակ թե աջակցեք ինձ։ Շատ կոպիտ ասած ստացվում է հետևյալը՝ ժողովուրդը պետք է աջակցի ՀԱԿ–ին, որ ՀԱԿ–ը անի էն, ինչ ՀԱԿ–ի կարծիքով ճիշտ է, ընդ որում քննադատություններն ավելորդ են։ Ապեր կոնկրետ ինձ նման ընդդիմությունը չի հետաքրքրելու։ Իրենց ամբիցիաներն ու իշխանության ձգտելու առաջնահերթությունը ժողովդրի աչքն են կոխում։ Էն աստիճանի, որ հարիֆներն էլ են բնազդաբար զգում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> «Ոսկու շուկայի աշխատակիցները մեզ հետ են»


Վիշապ, կարող ա ՀԱԿ-ը ուզում ա ոսկու բիզնեսի մեջ մտնի, ալիքները մի խառնի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> … ուզում ես Քոչի փողերը հաշվելով բան անեն: …


 Էս մոմենտը ինձ լրիվ քաղաքացի Կորեյկոյի պատմությունը հիշեցրեց.
Կորեյկո – Բայց ի՞նչի համար ես պետք է ձեզ միլիոն ռուբլի վճարեմ, ես այն աշխատել եմ, իսկ դու՞ք ինչ եք արել։
Բենդեր – Ես ոչ միայն աշխատել եմ, այլ նույնսիկ վնաս եմ կրել։ Ձեր անցյալին ու ներկային ծանոթանալուց հետո ես կորցրել եմ հավատս մարդկության նկատմամբ։…

----------

davidus (02.03.2010), Բիձա (02.03.2010), Տրիբուն (02.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, արի համաձայնվի, որ բավականին մազալու առաջարկ ա, մեղմ ասած  Տաս հոգու սպանելն ուսումնասիրող հանձնաժողովն ու փաստահավաք խումբը բան չարեց, ուզում ես Քոչի փողերը հաշվելով բան անեն: Ալամ աշխարհը գիտի որ սրանք թալանել կերել են, դրա համար Խումբ ստեղծելը ո՞ր մեղքս ա: Իրանք չեն էլ թաքցնում որ թալանել են: Մի բան էլ ասում են լավ ենք արել, տղա եք խլեք ձեռներիցս: Մուկը սաղ քաղաքի դեմը դրած Վերսալն ա սարքում, ի՞նչ ավել փաստ ա պետք որ: Սաղ թերթերը նկարները տպել են: Կարո՞ղ ա քար քար հաշվելու են, թե ինչան փող ա ծախսում դրա վրա: Ասեմ քեզ ապեր, առանց նեղվելու - աննպատակ, պայթած, անիմաստ, ֆուֆլո առաջարկ ա: Ո՞վ ա ստեղծելու էտ խումբը: Խումբ ես ուզում, հենա կառավարության հակակոռուպցին հանձնաժողովը կա, սահմանադրության շրջանակներում, խնդրեմ դիմեք այդ հանձնաժողովին: 
> 
> Գազի դատը, դեռ մի ձևի սոխով սխտորով կուտվի:


Տրիբուն ձյա, եթե փաստահավաք խմբի դերն առ ոչինչ էր, ինչու՞ փակեցին:
Ու չնայած դրած փաստահավաք խումբը կարողացավ ապացուցել (գրավոր) գրեթե ամեն ինչը, որտև մի բան ա, երբ բոլորս գիտենք, մի բան ա, երբ դրանք արձանագրվում են: Ու դրա  որոշ  պտուղները արդեն տեսնում ենք ու դեռ շատ կտեսնենք: Փաստահավաք խմբի գործը թերագնահատելը դժվար գործ ա, լավ կլինի չփորձես դրանով զբաղվել: 




> Չուկ ջան, փորձիր հասկանալ գուցե առաջին հայացքից աննշան թվացող բայց շատ սկզբունքային մի խնդիր։ ՀԱԿ–ը ինչպես տեսնում ես բացահայտորեն չխրախուսեց Ոսկու շուկայի աշխատակիցների գործադուլը, այլ ասենց բառացիորեն հետևյալը «Ոսկու շուկայի աշխատակիցները մեզ հետ են»։ Ընդհանուր ձևակերպեմ՝ ՀԱԿ–ը ոչ թե քաղաքացիներին ասում է դուք ունեք էս էս էս իրավունքները և պաշտպանեք դրանք այ էսպես, այ էսպես, դա ձեր շահերից է բխում, բլա բլա բլա, այլ ասում է՝ ես սենց կանեմ, ժողովուրդ մենակ թե աջակցեք ինձ։ Շատ կոպիտ ասած ստացվում է հետևյալը՝ ժողովուրդը պետք է աջակցի ՀԱԿ–ին, որ ՀԱԿ–ը անի էն, ինչ ՀԱԿ–ի կարծիքով ճիշտ է, ընդ որում քննադատություններն ավելորդ են։ Ապեր կոնկրետ ինձ նման ընդդիմությունը չի հետաքրքրելու։ Իրենց ամբիցիաներն ու իշխանության ձգտելու առաջնահերթությունը ժողովդրի աչքն են կոխում։ Էն աստիճանի, որ հարիֆներն էլ են բնազդաբար զգում։


 Վիշապ, հիշեցնում, որ դեռևս մեկ տարի առաջ այդ կապակցությամբ լուրջ առաջարկ է արվել ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից, մասնավորապես արհմիությունների ստեղծման մասին: Դու անշուշտ կասես, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ինքը պետք է զբաղվեր դրանով, ասա, դա վիճելի հարց ա: Անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ նման արհմիությունները պիտի ինքնակազմակերպվեն, որպեսզի չդառնան ինչ-որ ուժի կամակատար, այլ լինեն ազնիվ մղումներով, հետևաբար մինչև վերջ գործող և այլն: Ու բնական է, որ նման արհմիություններին ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի փորձի համախմբել իր շուրջը, որ նման խմբերն իրենք էլ պիտի փորձեն համախմբել ՀԱԿ-ի շուրջը՝ միասին գործելու համար: Ինչ վերաբերվում է աջակցությանը, ապա նորից հիշեցնեմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ունի իրավաբանական աջակցության կենտրոն (մի քանի օր առաջ մաշկիս վրա համոզվել եմ դրա աշխատանքի արդյունավետության մեջ) ու բոլորը կարող են օգնություն ստանալ, այդ թվում ոսկու շուկայի աշխատողները:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, հիշեցնում, որ դեռևս մեկ տարի առաջ այդ կապակցությամբ լուրջ առաջարկ է արվել ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից, մասնավորապես արհմիությունների ստեղծման մասին: Դու անշուշտ կասես, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ինքը պետք է զբաղվեր դրանով, ասա, դա վիճելի հարց ա: Անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ նման արհմիությունները պիտի ինքնակազմակերպվեն, որպեսզի չդառնան ինչ-որ ուժի կամակատար, այլ լինեն ազնիվ մղումներով, հետևաբար մինչև վերջ գործող և այլն: Ու բնական է, որ նման արհմիություններին ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի փորձի համախմբել իր շուրջը, որ նման խմբերն իրենք էլ պիտի փորձեն համախմբել ՀԱԿ-ի շուրջը՝ միասին գործելու համար: Ինչ վերաբերվում է աջակցությանը, ապա նորից հիշեցնեմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ունի իրավաբանական աջակցության կենտրոն (մի քանի օր առաջ մաշկիս վրա համոզվել եմ դրա աշխատանքի արդյունավետության մեջ) ու բոլորը կարող են օգնություն ստանալ, այդ թվում ոսկու շուկայի աշխատողները:


Չուկ ջան, ինձ թվում է, որ մի քիչ հանդարտ մտածես, կհասկանաս, որ ՀԱԿ–ը ուղղակի փորձում է իր շուրջը հնարավորինս ամբոխ հավաքած պահել ու ժամանակ շահել մինչև բան ըլնի։ Զուտ իսկապես պայքարելու ցանկություն ունեցող ուժի գործողություններ չեն սրանք։ ՀԱԿ–ի կոչերը որ լղոզված են ու զուրկ են պրակտիկ գործողություններից, իսկ առաջարկներն էլ ուղղակի վերաբերում են ՀԱԿ–ի շուրջը մասսա հավաքելու գործողություններին՝ պատահական չեն, միտումը պարզապես հետևյալն է՝ ցույց տալ որ իրենց շուրջը բազմություն կա, ոչ մի ռիսկ պարունակող քայլեր չձեռնարկել, ընդդիմադիր ժողովդրին ինքնուրույնություն չտալ, այլ հակառակը՝ կախվածության մեջ գցել կոնկրետ Լևոնից, որ պահի տակ Լևոնը մատներով ճլթացնի, գոնե մի քանի հազար ժողովուրդ հավաքվի։ Այսինքն ողջ էությունը էդ բան ըլնիի ժամանակ ՀԱԿ–ի դերակատարումը չկորցնելն է, նպատակը՝ դառնալ իշխանություն նվազագույն ռիսկերով ու կորուստներով։ Հարց եմ տալիս քեզ՝ ինչու՞ ՀԱԿ–ը երբեք ժողովդրին չուղղորդեց ասենք Նիկոլին ազատելու համար ցույց կազմակերպել, բայց գազի գնի համար փորձում է իբր միջոցներ ձեռնարկել։ Իմ պատասխանը հետևյալն է՝ գազի գնի մոմենտը գայթակղիչ է ու համ էլ նոր բան է, Նիկոլի մոմենտը արդեն ժամանակավրեպ է, ժողովուրդն էլ մեջը քյար չի տեսնում ու գուցե ոչ միայն ժողովուրդը։ Ոչ մի պարզ բան չկա էս զանգվածային դեմագոգիայի մեջ քյասար։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, եթե փաստահավաք խմբի դերն առ ոչինչ էր, ինչու՞ փակեցին:
> Ու չնայած դրած փաստահավաք խումբը կարողացավ ապացուցել (գրավոր) գրեթե ամեն ինչը, որտև մի բան ա, երբ բոլորս գիտենք, մի բան ա, երբ դրանք արձանագրվում են: Ու դրա  որոշ  պտուղները արդեն տեսնում ենք ու դեռ շատ կտեսնենք: Փաստահավաք խմբի գործը թերագնահատելը դժվար գործ ա, լավ կլինի չփորձես դրանով զբաղվել:


Չուկ ջան, պետք էր բացեցին, պետք չէր փակեցին: Այ էտքան պարզ: Տաս մարդու գնդակահարվելու արձանագրելը ո՞րս ա, ապեր: Կամ սաղ հեչ - տեսա՞ր ինչ հեշտ բացեցին ու ինչքան բարեհաջող ու անվնաս փակեցին: Ասենք մի երկու բան էլ ավել արձանագրվեց, եթե արձանագրվեց, է հետո՞: 

Իսկ էս պոտենցիալ փաստահավաք խումբը, ոչ էլ երբևէ բացվելու ա, որ մի բան էլ արձանագրի: Կամ, խածյա, ինչու՞ ոչ, կարելի ա բացել ու մի երկու բան էլ ասենք արձանագրել: Խոսքի, հա Երվանդ Զախարյանը, թաղեմ դրա բոյը, Երևանում հող-մող ա անօրինական ծախել, ինչպիսի խայտառակություն: Համ էլ մեկ ա արդեն գ7-ի անունը հանել ա, կարա մի քիչ էլ կոռումպացված լինի:

Բայց էս էլ սաղ հեչ, դու աբսուրդ չե՞ս համարում, որ առաջարկվում ա հավասար իշխանությունից ու ՀԱԿ-ից մարդկանցով բացել էտ խումբը: Մնում ա հարցնել, թե կոնկրետ ում են ուզում որ իշխանություններից մասնակցի էտ խմբի աշխատանքներին - խոսքի, խոսքի ... արա .. խոսքի .... էլի դաշնակներից մեկը, Սամվել Նիկոյանը (աշխատանքային փորձ ունի), Հեղինե Բիշարյանը:

----------

davidus (02.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ինձ թվում է, որ մի քիչ հանդարտ մտածես, կհասկանաս, որ ՀԱԿ–ը ուղղակի փորձում է իր շուրջը հնարավորինս ամբոխ հավաքած պահել ու ժամանակ շահել մինչև բան ըլնի։ Զուտ իսկապես պայքարելու ցանկություն ունեցող ուժի գործողություններ չեն սրանք։ ՀԱԿ–ի կոչերը որ լղոզված են ու զուրկ են պրակտիկ գործողություններից, իսկ առաջարկներն էլ ուղղակի վերաբերում են ՀԱԿ–ի շուրջը մասսա հավաքելու գործողություններին՝ պատահական չեն, միտումը պարզապես հետևյալն է՝ ցույց տալ որ իրենց շուրջը բազմություն կա, ոչ մի ռիսկ պարունակող քայլեր չձեռնարկել, ընդդիմադիր ժողովդրին ինքնուրույնություն չտալ, այլ հակառակը՝ կախվածության մեջ գցել կոնկրետ Լևոնից, որ պահի տակ Լևոնը մատներով ճլթացնի, գոնե մի քանի հազար ժողովուրդ հավաքվի։ Այսինքն ողջ էությունը էդ բան ըլնիի ժամանակ ՀԱԿ–ի դերակատարումը չկորցնելն է, նպատակը՝ դառնալ իշխանություն նվազագույն ռիսկերով ու կորուստներով։ Հարց եմ տալիս քեզ՝ ինչու՞ ՀԱԿ–ը երբեք ժողովդրին չուղղորդեց ասենք Նիկոլին ազատելու համար ցույց կազմակերպել, բայց գազի գնի համար փորձում է իբր միջոցներ ձեռնարկել։ Իմ պատասխանը հետևյալն է՝ գազի գնի մոմենտը գայթակղիչ է ու համ էլ նոր բան է, Նիկոլի մոմենտը արդեն ժամանակավրեպ է, ժողովուրդն էլ մեջը քյար չի տեսնում ու գուցե ոչ միայն ժողովուրդը։ Ոչ մի պարզ բան չկա էս զանգվածային դեմագոգիայի մեջ քյասար։


 Վիշապ ջան, իհարկե ցանկացած տեսակետ հայտնելու իրավունքը քոնն է, սակայն ես քեզ թախանձագին խնդրում եմ իրականությունը չխեղաթյուրել:

Նախ խնդրում եմ ինձ հանդարտ մտածելու կոչ չանել, որովհետև ես կարծում եմ, որ նման կոչ լսելու կարիք դու ունես: Ինչևէ: Հանդարտ մտածելն իրոք լավ բան է ու ես խորհուրդիդ կհետևեմ, բայց միայն իր արժեքավորության համար, որովհետև կարծում եմ, որ նման խորհուրդ տվողի մտածմունքների դաշտը այդ նույն տրամաբանության մեջ չեն մտնում:

Ինչևէ: Նիկոլի համար ՀԱԿ-ը կազմակերպել է միջոցառումների շարք ու սա չիմանալն անհնար էր. ՀԱԿ ակտիվիստները արել են բողոքի բազում պիկետներ, ներգրավվելով ընտրական պրոցեսում ամեն տեղ բարձրաձայնել են նրա անմեղության մասին, ի պաշտպանություն անցկացրել են միտինք ու մեծ երթ, պարբերաբար կազմակերպել են փոքր բողոքի երթեր՝ ազատ արձակելու պահանջով և այլն: Նիկոլն ազատ չարձակվեց: Ինչու՞: Ես քեզնից պահանջելու իրավունք չունեմ, բայց պատճառը քո չմիանալն էր (այստեղ խոսում եմ դու-ով նկատի ունենալով ժողովրդի ստվար զանգվածի): Ուրիշ ոնց պիտի ուղղորդեր. այդ մարդիկ մեռան կոչ անելով մասնակցել դատարանի առաջի պիկետների: Դե թող ժողովուրդը տասնյակ հազարներով գար, տեսնենք նույնը կլինի: Ես հասկանում եմ չգալու մոտիվացիան, բայց միաժամանակ ակնկալում եմ, որ չեկողները անհիմն մեղադրանքներ չհնչեցնեն:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է շուրջը «ամբոխ» հավաքելու, ապա դիցուք հենց դա է անում: Իսկ ի՞նչ է, քաղաքական ուժը չպիտի փորձի իր շուրջը հնարավորինս շատ մարդ հավաքել: 
Ու այդ պատասխանը հնչեցնելով հմտաբար շրջանցում ես իմ ասելիքը:

Ընդհանրապես, ըստ իս, միշտ ես այդպես անում, երբ տեսնում ես, որ պատասխանելու բան չունես, թեման անմիջապես հմտորեն շեղում ես՝ մեղադրանքների հաստ տոպրակը բացելով:

Ինչևէ:
Քննադատիր:
Անհիմն կամ հիմնավոր մեղադրիր:
Սակայն այս պահին ՀԱԿ-ը հստակ գործողութունների գրաֆիկ է ներկայացրել, որը ընթացքում շարունակվելու է:
Ու ես շատ կուզեի որ ամեն ինչը կասկածի տակ դնելու, ամեն ինչում վատ տեսնելու մարմաջը մի կողմ դնելով փորձեիր ռեալ վերլուծել ու հասկանալ, որ այս պահին ավելին ակնկալելը ընդամենը ինքնախաբեություն է: Ու որ գնում է հստակ ու կուռ պրոցես, որը վաղ թե ուշ արդյունքի է բերելու: Բայց ընտրությունը քոնն է:

Ցանկացած տեքստ կարող եմ կարդալ մեղադրելու մարմաջով ու անպայման քննադատելու բան կգտնեմ: ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ: Ահա վստահ եմ, որ դու հենց այդ մարմաջով ես կարդացել ու բնավ չես ուզել իրական պատկեր տեսնել, գործողությունների, առաջարկված քայլերի արդյունավետություն տեսնել: Հակառակ դեպքում, հաշվի առնելով քո բնական խելքը, վստահ եմ, որ նման գրառումներ չէիր անի:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, պետք էր բացեցին, պետք չէր փակեցին: Այ էտքան պարզ: Տաս մարդու գնդակահարվելու արձանագրելը ո՞րս ա, ապեր: Կամ սաղ հեչ - տեսա՞ր ինչ հեշտ բացեցին ու ինչքան բարեհաջող ու անվնաս փակեցին: Ասենք մի երկու բան էլ ավել արձանագրվեց, եթե արձանագրվեց, է հետո՞: 
> 
> Իսկ էս պոտենցիալ փաստահավաք խումբը, ոչ էլ երբևէ բացվելու ա, որ մի բան էլ արձանագրի: Կամ, խածյա, ինչու՞ ոչ, կարելի ա բացել ու մի երկու բան էլ ասենք արձանագրել: Խոսքի, հա Երվանդ Զախարյանը, թաղեմ դրա բոյը, Երևանում հող-մող ա անօրինական ծախել, ինչպիսի խայտառակություն: Համ էլ մեկ ա արդեն գ7-ի անունը հանել ա, կարա մի քիչ էլ կոռումպացված լինի:
> 
> Բայց էս էլ սաղ հեչ, դու աբսուրդ չե՞ս համարում, որ առաջարկվում ա հավասար իշխանությունից ու ՀԱԿ-ից մարդկանցով բացել էտ խումբը: Մնում ա հարցնել, թե կոնկրետ ում են ուզում որ իշխանություններից մասնակցի էտ խմբի աշխատանքներին - խոսքի, խոսքի ... արա .. խոսքի .... էլի դաշնակներից մեկը, Սամվել Նիկոյանը (աշխատանքային փորձ ունի), Հեղինե Բիշարյանը:


 Տրիբուն ձյա, բնավ էական չի, թե ով կմասնակցի բացելու դեպքում, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ն էնպիսի կադրեր ունի, որ մենակ իր ներկայությունն ու համապատասխան իրավասություններ ունենալը բավական կլինի ամեն ինչը փաստաթղթային տեսքով մեյդան հանելու համար:

Ես խորապես ցավում եմ, որ դու չլսեցիր կոչս ու շարունակեցիր փաստահավաք խմբի աշխատանքը թերագնահատելուն ուղղված անշնորհակալ ու անպտուղ գործը: Ցավոք դա դրանից խլեց ժամանակ, մի քանի հոգու կուրախացնի ու վերջ, կմնա որպես անիմաստ մի գրառում, ցավոք:

----------


## ministr

> Ձյաձ, չպատասխանեմ, որ սխալ ասած չլինեմ  Ես կարծում եմ, որ նպատակը ԱԺ-ին հասնելն ա, իսկ ձևակերպումն էնպես ա եղել, որ թե ԱԺ-ն ա դիտարկվում, թե Նախագահականը:


Համաձայն եմ, բայց ավելի շուտ սպասում եմ կառավարության արտահերթ փոփոխության, քան ԱԺ ընտրությունների: 
Պրոբլեմների կրիտիկական կետին հասնելու դեպքում մի երկուսին կուղարկեն արտահերթ տրակտոր քշելու, անունը կդնեն բարեփոխում, նոր մեկին էլ կբերեն կնստացնեն կասեն ըհը տեսաք կառավարություն փոխեցինք: Իսկ ԱԺ արտահերթին հասնելու պայմանները չեմ տեսնում: Մարդիկ "օրենսդիր ու բեղմնավոր" աշխատանքով են զբաղված, իսկ նման "բեղմնավոր" գործը հոժարակամ չեն թողնի:

----------


## Chuk

> Համաձայն եմ, բայց ավելի շուտ սպասում եմ կառավարության արտահերթ փոփոխության, քան ԱԺ ընտրությունների: 
> Պրոբլեմների կրիտիկական կետին հասնելու դեպքում մի երկուսին կուղարկեն արտահերթ տրակտոր քշելու, անունը կդնեն բարեփոխում, նոր մեկին էլ կբերեն կնստացնեն կասեն ըհը տեսաք կառավարություն փոխեցինք: Իսկ ԱԺ արտահերթին հասնելու պայմանները չեմ տեսնում: Մարդիկ "օրենսդիր ու բեղմնավոր" աշխատանքով են զբաղված, իսկ նման "բեղմնավոր" գործը հոժարակամ չեն թողնի:


Համբերենք  :Smile: 
Ներքաղաքական կյանքում մեծ փոփոխությունների շունչ եմ զգում, տեսնենք թե զարգացումներն ինչ ուղղությամբ կգնան:
Տպավորություն ունեմ, որ հասել ենք բազում հարցերի հանգուցալուծման պահին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Ինչևէ: Նիկոլի համար ՀԱԿ-ը կազմակերպել է միջոցառումների շարք ու սա չիմանալն անհնար էր. ՀԱԿ ակտիվիստները արել են բողոքի բազում պիկետներ, ներգրավվելով ընտրական պրոցեսում ամեն տեղ բարձրաձայնել են նրա անմեղության մասին, ի պաշտպանություն անցկացրել են միտինք ու մեծ երթ, պարբերաբար կազմակերպել են փոքր բողոքի երթեր՝ ազատ արձակելու պահանջով և այլն: Նիկոլն ազատ չարձակվեց: Ինչու՞: Ես քեզնից պահանջելու իրավունք չունեմ, բայց պատճառը քո չմիանալն էր (այստեղ խոսում եմ դու-ով նկատի ունենալով ժողովրդի ստվար զանգվածի): Ուրիշ ոնց պիտի ուղղորդեր. այդ մարդիկ մեռան կոչ անելով մասնակցել դատարանի առաջի պիկետների: Դե թող ժողովուրդը տասնյակ հազարներով գար, տեսնենք նույնը կլինի: Ես հասկանում եմ չգալու մոտիվացիան, բայց միաժամանակ ակնկալում եմ, որ չեկողները անհիմն մեղադրանքներ չհնչեցնեն:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է շուրջը «ամբոխ» հավաքելու, ապա դիցուք հենց դա է անում: Իսկ ի՞նչ է, քաղաքական ուժը չպիտի փորձի իր շուրջը հնարավորինս շատ մարդ հավաքել: 
> Ու այդ պատասխանը հնչեցնելով հմտաբար շրջանցում ես իմ ասելիքը:
> 
> Ընդհանրապես, ըստ իս, միշտ ես այդպես անում, երբ տեսնում ես, որ պատասխանելու բան չունես, թեման անմիջապես հմտորեն շեղում ես՝ մեղադրանքների հաստ տոպրակը բացելով:
> 
> Ինչևէ:
> ...


Չուկ, իսկ հետաքրքիր է, ինչու՞ Լևոնը, կամ էդ ամբիոնից խոսողները իրենք չէին մասնակցում այդ պիկետին։ Չէ՞ որ ժողովուրդը իրենց հետևից է գնում, թե՞ ժողովուրդը բողոքելուն ու ծեծվելուն է տեր, իսկ իրենց մենակ իշխանությանն են տեր։ Թե՞ կայֆ է միկրոֆոնով «լուրջ առաջարկներ» անել ու գնալ տուն, հետո ժողովուրդը ինչ արեց՝ արեց։ Հետո կգաս ու միկրոֆոնով կասես, բա ես սենց էի առաջարկել անել, խի՞ չարեցիք։ *Իրականում ոչ մի լուրջ ու մանրամասն, կոնկրետ բան չի առաջարկվել էս ժողովդրին։*  Ես ինքս մի քանի անգամ եղել եմ միտինգների ու երեկվա տաք–տաք միտինգն էլ քեզ նվեր, ու հենց երեկվա միտինգում որևէ լուրջ, կոնկրետ առաջարկ չի արվել ժողովրդին։ Էդ հայցերը որ պիտի ներկայացվեն, խնդալու են։ Մեռան հայցեր ներկայացնելով ու դատարաններին դատարանների տեղ դնելով։ Սահմանադրական կարգը երկրում հաստատելու ցանկություն ունեցող ուժը հայց է ներկայացնում մի երկրի դատարան, որը իր կարծիքով կոռումպացված ու առհասարակ ավազակապետությանը ծառայող դատարան է։  :Blink: 

Ապեր, ես մեղադրելու մարմաջի համար մոտիվացիա չունեմ պարզապես։ Ես պարզապես իրացնում եմ իմ կարծիքը ազատ արտահայտելու սահմանադրական իրավունքը, որը (կարծիքս) դու կարող ես արհամարել Լևոնի վերջին «լուրջ առաջարկից» ելնելով։

----------

davidus (03.03.2010), Բիձա (02.03.2010), Տրիբուն (03.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Համբերենք 
> Ներքաղաքական կյանքում մեծ փոփոխությունների շունչ եմ զգում, տեսնենք թե զարգացումներն ինչ ուղղությամբ կգնան:
> Տպավորություն ունեմ, որ հասել ենք բազում հարցերի հանգուցալուծման պահին:


 Իսկ երկու տարի առաջ պատահաբար տենց շունչ չէիր զգու՞մ։ Ինչ որ բա՞ն է փոխվել։

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ ով՞ էդքան կա, որ կգնաիր իրա հանրահավաքը: Լեվոնին չեմ մեծարում, բայց տվյալ պահին իրանից հարմար առաջնորդ չկա:
> Ու ինչով՞ է պայմանավորված ստորագրությանդ «էսպես չի մնա» արտահայտությունը:  Հույսդ ում՞ կամ ինչի՞ վրա ես դրել, որ էդպես ես կարծում:


Կոնկրետ անուն ե՞ս ուզում տամ, ով արժանի ա, իրա հանրահավաքին գնամ: Կոնկրետ անուններ շատ կարամ տամ: Ասենք դու էլ հանրահավաք կազմակերպես՝ կգամ: Բայց ընդհանուր նկարագրով էդ մարդը պետք ա լինի գոնե ընտրություն չկեղծած ու ժողովրդի վրա տանկեր չբերած: Ասենք Լևոնը տենց չի:
Իսկ ում վրա եմ հույսս դրել կամ ինչի հարցին պատասխանը արդեն ակնհայտ պետք էր լիներ: Ես իմ վրա եմ հույսս դրել ու իմ ընկերների: "Ինչ" ենթատեքստի տակ էլ ասեմ, որ իմ մտավոր կարողությունների վրա եմ հույսս դրել:

----------

davidus (02.03.2010), Rammstein (02.03.2010), Tig (02.03.2010), Բիձա (02.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Լևոնի խորհրդով,  լեռների հետևի լեռներին անցնենք: 
Լավ, ասենք հայաստանի կեսը եկավ կանգնեց միտինգի ու շարունակեց խոսալ  ու ամենաբարեհաջող սցենարով էլ, բոլոր մլիցեքը,, բերետն ու ԲՏ-եքն էլ ասին ախպեր, մենք փաս, մենք չկանք: 
Ինչպես է իշխանությունը մեթոդապես եղածներից անցնելու միտինգավորին՞:
Ըստ եղած տրաբանության ես  3 տարբերակ եմ տեսնում:
1- Սերժն ու մնացացը կզած, սկուտեղի վրա բերում են իշխանության սիմվոլիկ բանալին միտինգի հրապարակ, միտինգավորների բոլորի քամակներն են պաչում ու բանալին հանդիսավոր հանձնում Լեվոնին:
2- Սերժն ու մնացածը ժամանակ են խնդրում երկրից ոտով փախնելու համար, իրենց մի օրվա պայոկով ու փասա-փուսով վեր են կենում, վազելով փախնում են երկրից ու վրաստանի սահմանի վրա, վրացի սահմանապահի հեռախոսով զանգում են, ասում,  թե տղերք, պալատների բանալին Վարդուշի դոշակի տակ է, զանգեք, գնացեք վերցրեք դռները բացեք-մտեք ներս:
3- մանվելը, դոդը, մուկը, լֆիկը, քոչը, նեմեցը, աղվանը, արմենչիկը, մի խոսքով բոլոր-բոլորը բացի սեռժից անցնում են լեվոնի կողմը: Սերժը դիլխոր ա ընկնում, ասում, լավ էլի ինձ էլ վեկալեք ձեր շարքերը: Մերժում են, գնում են պահակին ասում են ախպեր դուռը բաց: Դուռը բացում են ու սկսվում ա սեռժի դատավարությունը- 7 գարուն, 7 աշուն: :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Վիշապ

Սա իմիջայլոց, հենց այնպես… էմոցիոնալ զեղում։ Էրեկվա թողած ամենամեծ տպավորությունը ինձ վրա էս գազելի շոֆերի պարզ խոսքն էր, նայեք 3։05–3։10 հատվածը՝



«Էսօր միտինգ ենք խաղում հանրապետությունով մեկ»…

----------


## ministr

Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ն ինչի տրանսպորտ չի տրամադրում?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ն ինչի տրանսպորտ չի տրամադրում?


Ուզում ես հիմա էլ էն luysworldները տեսանյութեր պատրաստեն, թե ընդդիմությունը ավտոբուսներով մարդկանց բերում է հանրահավաքի՞: Մի երկու հոգու էլ տեղում կկաշառեն ու հարցազրույց կվերցնեն, թե՝ ընդդիմությունը իրենց փող է տալիս, որ մասնակցեն միտինգի: Հետո էլ էդ միջոցները զուր վատնելու փոխարեն, հեռուստաընկերություն կգնեն, էլի :Wink:  Դա քարոզչության ավելի լավ միջոց է, քան՝ Մատենադարանի հարթակից օրենքներից անտեղյակ մարդկանց իրավասուբյեկտություն ու Հելսինկյան ակտ բացատրելը:

----------

Chuk (02.03.2010), ministr (02.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Ուզում ես հիմա էլ էն luysworldները տեսանյութեր պատրաստեն, թե ընդդիմությունը ավտոբուսներով մարդկանց բերում է հանրահավաքի՞: Մի երկու հոգու էլ տեղում կկաշառեն ու հարցազրույց կվերցնեն, թե՝ ընդդիմությունը իրենց փող է տալիս, որ մասնակցեն միտինգի: Հետո էլ էդ միջոցները զուր վատնելու փոխարեն, հեռուստաընկերություն կգնեն, էլի Դա քարոզչության ավելի լավ միջոց է, քան՝ Մատենադարանի հարթակից օրենքներից անտեղյակ մարդկանց իրավասուբյեկտություն ու Հելսինկյան ակտ բացատրելը:


 :Jpit:  Մտքովս չէր անցել  :Jpit:

----------


## Elmo

> Լևոնի խորհրդով,  լեռների հետևի լեռներին անցնենք: 
> Լավ, ասենք հայաստանի կեսը եկավ կանգնեց միտինգի ու շարունակեց խոսալ  ու ամենաբարեհաջող սցենարով էլ, բոլոր մլիցեքը,, բերետն ու ԲՏ-եքն էլ ասին ախպեր, մենք փաս, մենք չկանք: 
> Ինչպես է իշխանությունը մեթոդապես եղածներից անցնելու միտինգավորին՞:
> Ըստ եղած տրաբանության ես  3 տարբերակ եմ տեսնում:
> 1- Սերժն ու մնացացը կզած, սկուտեղի վրա բերում են իշխանության սիմվոլիկ բանալին միտինգի հրապարակ, միտինգավորների բոլորի քամակներն են պաչում ու բանալին հանդիսավոր հանձնում Լեվոնին:
> 2- Սերժն ու մնացածը ժամանակ են խնդրում երկրից ոտով փախնելու համար, իրենց մի օրվա պայոկով ու փասա-փուսով վեր են կենում, վազելով փախնում են երկրից ու վրաստանի սահմանի վրա, վրացի սահմանապահի հեռախոսով զանգում են, ասում,  թե տղերք, պալատների բանալին Վարդուշի դոշակի տակ է, զանգեք, գնացեք վերցրեք դռները բացեք-մտեք ներս:
> 3- մանվելը, դոդը, մուկը, լֆիկը, քոչը, նեմեցը, աղվանը, արմենչիկը, մի խոսքով բոլոր-բոլորը բացի սեռժից անցնում են լեվոնի կողմը: Սերժը դիլխոր ա ընկնում, ասում, լավ էլի ինձ էլ վեկալեք ձեր շարքերը: Մերժում են, գնում են պահակին ասում են ախպեր դուռը բաց: Դուռը բացում են ու սկսվում ա սեռժի դատավարությունը- 7 գարուն, 7 աշուն:


Բիձա ջան իրան էլ ենք տեսել էլի:
Հիշողությունը թարմացնելու համար:
- Սերժը Լևոնի մետ պաշտպանության նախարար էր աշխատում, մինչև էդ էլ ներքին գործերի նախարար էր աշխատում: Վայ եմ ասել էնպիսի ղեկավարին, որ իր աշխատողին չի կարողացել ճանաչի: Մարդը 8 տարի էդ պրեզիդենտի ենթակայության տակ աշխատել ա, իսկ հեռատես ստրատեգ Լևոնը չի կարողացել հասկանա որ (ցիտում եմ իր խոսքերից) ավազակ մարդ ա Սերժը: Բա ավազակին ո՞նց էր դրել ներքին գործերի նախարար: Ուրեմն ինքն իր քթից էնկողմ բան չի տեսնում, կամ ինքն էլ ավազակապետ ա:
- Գագիկ Ջահանգիրյանը Քոչարյանի ենթակայության տակ 10 տարի գլխավոր զինդատախազ ա աշխատել: Մարդը 10 տարի անարդարություն ա հանդուրժում մեկ էլ հոպ: Դառավ քավության նոխաղ ու քաղբանտարկյալ:
- Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը Լևոնի մոտ վարչապետ էր աշխատում: Լևոնը էդքան անհեռատես էր, որ չէր ջոգու՞մ ում ա վարչապետ դնում: Հիմա Քոչարյանին մարդասպան ա ասում: Բայց կներեք էլի, էդ մարդասպանին ինքը վարչապետ էր նշանակել:
- Մանվելը Լևոնի ժամանակ էլ էր բեսպրեդել խուլիգան ու մարդասպան, հետո Քոչարյանի ժամանակ էլ: Հենց ստավկա դրեց Լևոնի վրա, դառավ ազգի փրկիչ, հիմա զգացել ա որ սխալ ա արել ու էլի իրան «խելոք» ա պահում, դառել ա նույն բեսպրեդել մարդասպանը:
- Գեներալ Սեյրան Սարոյանը Լևոնի ժամանակ ա գեներալ դառել:

Հիմա որ վլաստը հանձնեն Լևոնին ի՞նչ երաշխիք, որ ասենք Սերժի պես ներքին գործերի նախարար, Սեյրանի ու Մանվելի պես գեներալներ ու Քոչարյանի պես վարչապետ չենք ունենա ու Լևոնը վլաստը չի հանձնի դրանցից մեկին ու գնա մի 10 տարով էլ գիրք գրելու: Տնտեսական աղետի մասին չխոսամ, հավատալով իմ ընդիմադիր ընկերներին, որ դրանք պատերազմի հետևանք էին:

----------

davidus (03.03.2010), Rhayader (03.03.2010), Բիձա (02.03.2010), Տատ (03.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, իսկ հետաքրքիր է, ինչու՞ Լևոնը, կամ էդ ամբիոնից խոսողները իրենք չէին մասնակցում այդ պիկետին։ Չէ՞ որ ժողովուրդը իրենց հետևից է գնում, թե՞ ժողովուրդը բողոքելուն ու ծեծվելուն է տեր, իսկ իրենց մենակ իշխանությանն են տեր։ Թե՞ կայֆ է միկրոֆոնով «լուրջ առաջարկներ» անել ու գնալ տուն, հետո ժողովուրդը ինչ արեց՝ արեց։ Հետո կգաս ու միկրոֆոնով կասես, բա ես սենց էի առաջարկել անել, խի՞ չարեցիք։ *Իրականում ոչ մի լուրջ ու մանրամասն, կոնկրետ բան չի առաջարկվել էս ժողովդրին։*  Ես ինքս մի քանի անգամ եղել եմ միտինգների ու երեկվա տաք–տաք միտինգն էլ քեզ նվեր, ու հենց երեկվա միտինգում որևէ լուրջ, կոնկրետ առաջարկ չի արվել ժողովրդին։ Էդ հայցերը որ պիտի ներկայացվեն, խնդալու են։ Մեռան հայցեր ներկայացնելով ու դատարաններին դատարանների տեղ դնելով։ Սահմանադրական կարգը երկրում հաստատելու ցանկություն ունեցող ուժը հայց է ներկայացնում մի երկրի դատարան, որը իր կարծիքով կոռումպացված ու առհասարակ ավազակապետությանը ծառայող դատարան է։ 
> 
> Ապեր, ես մեղադրելու մարմաջի համար մոտիվացիա չունեմ պարզապես։ Ես պարզապես իրացնում եմ իմ կարծիքը ազատ արտահայտելու սահմանադրական իրավունքը, որը (կարծիքս) դու կարող ես արհամարել Լևոնի վերջին «լուրջ առաջարկից» ելնելով։


 Նորից խեղաթյուրում ես իրականությունը, հուսով եմ, որ ոչ դիտավորյալ:
Այսպես, ակցիաներին մասնակցել են ոչ միայն հարթակից բազում ելույթ ունեցողներ, այլև, մասնավորապես, Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:
Խնդրում եմ հաջորդ անգամ չճշտված տվյալները որպես հավաստ ինֆորմացիա չհրամցնել, իբր որպես հաղթաթուղթ կիրառելով:

Նորից տարօրինակ մի բան եմ նկատում. երեք դու ասում էիր, որ ոստիկանի հետ պետք է խոսել կարգն իմանալով, անտեսելով որ ոստիկանը այդ կարգին չի հետևում, այսօր խոսում ես դատական հայցերի անիմաստ լինելով: Տարբեր ինստիտուտներին վերաբերվող, այսուհանդերձ իրար հակասող մտքեր, որոնց միակ հնարավոր մոտիվացիան ՀԱԿ-ին փնովելն է:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է ռեալ առաջարկներին, ապա չեմ հոգնի կրկնել, որ դրանք երեկ եղել են և վաղուց ի վեր հաստատուն  ու կուռ գնացող պայքարը մտնում է նոր՝ հետաքրքրիր փուլ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է սահմանադրական իրավունքիդ, ապա օգտվիր դրանից ու հնչեցրու կարծիքդ, ուղղակի վատ չի լինի, որ անընդհատ դա չհիշեցնես, որովհետև քեզ ոչ մեկը դա չի արգելել, իսկ ասելուդ իմաստն այն է, որ իբր  քեզ դա արգելում են: Զոհի կերպար մի ստեղծից, ու միշտ հիշիր, որ այդ սահմանադրական իրավունքից ես էլ ունեմ ու միշտ քո նման գրառումներին նման կերպ պատասխանելու եմ:

----------

murmushka (02.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Վազգ ջան, գիտես չէ՞ քեզ ինչքան շատ եմ հարգում, բայց էդ ասածներդ, որ Լևոնը սենց-նենց, ընդամենը պատրվակ են: Ի դեպ թվում էր, որ արդեն էդ պատրվակներն այնքան չարչրկված թեմա են, որ էլ չենք հանդիպելու, բայց արի ու տես, որ չէ, հանդիպում են:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան *իրան էլ ենք տեսել էլի*:
> Հիշողությունը թարմացնելու համար:
> - Սերժը Լևոնի մետ պաշտպանության նախարար էր աշխատում, մինչև էդ էլ ներքին գործերի նախարար էր աշխատում: Վայ եմ ասել էնպիսի ղեկավարին, որ իր աշխատողին չի կարողացել ճանաչի: Մարդը 8 տարի էդ պրեզիդենտի ենթակայության տակ աշխատել ա, իսկ հեռատես ստրատեգ Լևոնը չի կարողացել հասկանա որ (ցիտում եմ իր խոսքերից) ավազակ մարդ ա Սերժը: Բա ավազակին ո՞նց էր դրել ներքին գործերի նախարար: Ուրեմն ինքն իր քթից էնկողմ բան չի տեսնում, կամ ինքն էլ ավազակապետ ա:
> - Գագիկ Ջահանգիրյանը Քոչարյանի ենթակայության տակ 10 տարի գլխավոր զինդատախազ ա աշխատել: Մարդը 10 տարի անարդարություն ա հանդուրժում մեկ էլ հոպ: Դառավ քավության նոխաղ ու քաղբանտարկյալ:
> - Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը Լևոնի մոտ վարչապետ էր աշխատում: Լևոնը էդքան անհեռատես էր, որ չէր ջոգու՞մ ում ա վարչապետ դնում: Հիմա Քոչարյանին մարդասպան ա ասում: Բայց կներեք էլի, էդ մարդասպանին ինքը վարչապետ էր նշանակել:
> - Մանվելը Լևոնի ժամանակ էլ էր բեսպրեդել խուլիգան ու մարդասպան, հետո Քոչարյանի ժամանակ էլ: Հենց ստավկա դրեց Լևոնի վրա, դառավ ազգի փրկիչ, հիմա զգացել ա որ սխալ ա արել ու էլի իրան «խելոք» ա պահում, դառել ա նույն բեսպրեդել մարդասպանը:
> - Գեներալ Սեյրան Սարոյանը Լևոնի ժամանակ ա գեներալ դառել:
> 
> Հիմա որ վլաստը հանձնեն Լևոնին ի՞նչ երաշխիք, որ ասենք Սերժի պես ներքին գործերի նախարար, Սեյրանի ու Մանվելի պես գեներալներ ու Քոչարյանի պես վարչապետ չենք ունենա ու Լևոնը վլաստը չի հանձնի դրանցից մեկին ու գնա մի 10 տարով էլ գիրք գրելու: Տնտեսական աղետի մասին չխոսամ, հավատալով իմ ընդիմադիր ընկերներին, որ դրանք պատերազմի հետևանք էին:


 Էլմո ջան, մարդ կա էդ ամեն ինչը  տեսել ա, մարդ կա լսել ա, մարդ կա կաշվի վրա ա զգացել, մարդ էլ կա էդ արդյունքից  -օղորմի իրան: 
30-35 տարեկաններից բարձրերը հո գիտեն, որ  Հայկական հիմնական  "դեմքային" պատկերասրահը,  նախկին պրոբի են: Էն ժամանակ են կնքվել,  օծվել ու ձեռները քշտած խաղ մտել: Դե գլուխգործոցը - դեռ որ անգերազանցելի է- ողորմի իրան, բայց  մյուսներն էլ -հո ստարայուտսյա:   :LOL: 
Միշտ խոսում ենք հրապարակի վրա եղած կոլորիտների մասին: Բա հլա սադիստների գալերեան մտի -  վովա գասպարյանը ընդեղ շարքային ա է:  :Shok: 
Տարիների ընթացքում կոնկուրսն էնքան ա խստացել, բարդացել,  խորացել ու  լայնացել, որ մենակ աշխարհից ու մարդկությունից սավսեմ անտեղյակ գեղցիներն են մնացել ֆինալներում: 
Հիմա  եթե  արդարով լինի, էդ պատկերասրահում Վանոն վաաբշե տեղ չի ունենա:  :Shok: 
Սա է վատը Էլմո ջան, մնացածը հեչ:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Gayl

> հ.գ. Մենք ժամկետային պահանջ ենք դնում՝ սեպտեմբերին կազմակերպել արտահերթ ընտրություններն ու* բոլոր քայլերն ուղղված են լինելու դրան:* Կլինեն մեծ աջակցություն՝ հաստատ կհասնենք, աջակցությունը մեծ չի լինի, կփորձենք հասնել:


Եվ այդ «բոլոր քայլեր»ը իրենից վտանգ չի կարող ներկայացնել, որովհետև այդ քայլերը մոծակի խայթոցներ են :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Եվ այդ «բոլոր քայլեր»ը իրենից վտանգ չի կարող ներկայացնել, որովհետև այդ քայլերը մոծակի խայթոցներ են


Արդ ինչու՞ ես ժամանակդ ծախսում մոծակի խայթոցների մասին պատումներն ընթերցելու համար  :Smile:

----------

murmushka (03.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Արդ ինչու՞ ես ժամանակդ ծախսում մոծակի խայթոցների մասին պատումներն ընթերցելու համար


Կարծում էի որ երեկվա միտինգի ազդեցության տակ մարդիկ այս թեմայում արդեն իշխանափոխություն են անում, դե քանի որ միայն կարծում էի ուստի մտա, որ համոզվեմ և վերջապես այստեղ կարող է շատ թեմաներ կարդամ միայն հետաքրքրությունից ելնելով  երբ ժամանակ շատ ունեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարծում էի որ երեկվա միտինգի ազդեցության տակ մարդիկ այս թեմայում արդեն իշխանափոխություն են անում, դե քանի որ միայն կարծում էի ուստի մտա, որ համոզվեմ և վերջապես այստեղ կարող է շատ թեմաներ կարդամ միայն հետաքրքրությունից ելնելով  երբ ժամանակ շատ ունեմ:


Անցյալ տարի մոծակը թևս խայթել էր: Բայց ճիշտն ասած վստահ չեմ, որ մոծակ էր, գուցե և մեղու էր: Որ սկսեց շատ մռմռալ ու ուռեց, քացախ լցրինք վրան, բայց երևի ալերգիա ունեի, խայթած տեղն ավելի ուռեց: Էդպես 5 օր ու 5 գիշեր ուռած մնաց: Հետո մեկեն կորավ: Էդպես էլ չիմացա, մոծա՞կ էր, թե՞ մեղու: Հույս ունեմ որ մեղու էր, որտև մեղուն ավելի մեծ միջատ է ու դրա խայթոցի մասին ընթերցումը պիտի որ ավելի հետաքրքիր լինի:

----------

murmushka (03.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (03.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Անցյալ տարի մոծակը թևս խայթել էր: Բայց ճիշտն ասած վստահ չեմ, որ մոծակ էր, գուցե և մեղու էր: Որ սկսեց շատ մռմռալ ու ուռեց, քացախ լցրինք վրան, բայց երևի ալերգիա ունեի, խայթած տեղն ավելի ուռեց: Էդպես 5 օր ու 5 գիշեր ուռած մնաց: Հետո մեկեն կորավ: Էդպես էլ չիմացա, մոծա՞կ էր, թե՞ մեղու: Հույս ունեմ որ մեղու էր, որտև մեղուն ավելի մեծ միջատ է ու դրա խայթոցի մասին ընթերցումը պիտի որ ավելի հետաքրքիր լինի:


Ես էլ եմ այն կարծիքին որ մեղու ա եղել, թե չէ այստեղի մոծակների խայթոցից միայն թեթև քոր է գալիս ու վերջ ի դեպ ինձ թվում է որ մեկ-մեկ այդ մոծակները իրենց մեղվի կամ իշամեղվի տեղ են դնում:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ ջան, գիտես չէ՞ քեզ ինչքան շատ եմ հարգում, բայց էդ ասածներդ, որ Լևոնը սենց-նենց, ընդամենը պատրվակ են: Ի դեպ թվում էր, որ արդեն էդ պատրվակներն այնքան չարչրկված թեմա են, որ էլ չենք հանդիպելու, բայց արի ու տես, որ չէ, հանդիպում են:


Ուզում էի պատասխանեի լույսերը գնաց:
Մուսաս էլ փախավ, բայց մոտավոր ուզում էի գրեի, որ չեմ կարող չհիշել ու չհիշատակել, որ Լևոն ձյան առաջին կեղծարարն էր, առաջին քաղաք տանկ մտցնողն էր, առաջին ժողովրդի ցույցը ճնշողն էր: Վանո ձյան էլ բողոքում էր որ ջուր պզցնող մեքենա ու դուբինկա չէր հերիքում ժողովրդին քշելու համար, մեկ էլ հռհռում էր, որ կրակում էին, տանձի տեղ դնող չկար:

Արտ ջան իհարկե Լևոնին հետևելդ կապ չունի իմ ու քո լավ հարաբերությունների հետ: Միշտ էլ հետդ ընկերություն եմ անելու ու պիվա ենք խմելու: Էլի ասեմ, որ Լևոնը էդքան չկա, բայց ուրիշ առիթով: Լևոնն էդքան չկա, որ իրան հետևելու համար ես քեզ ավելի քիչ հարգեմ ու իրան չհետևելու ու քննադատելու համար դու ինձ քիչ հարգես: Լևոնը Լևոնով, բայց դու իմ ախպերն ես, էդ առանձին հարթույթյուն ա:

----------

davidus (03.03.2010), Rhayader (03.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ուզում էի պատասխանեի լույսերը գնաց:
> Մուսաս էլ փախավ, բայց մոտավոր ուզում էի գրեի, որ չեմ կարող չհիշել ու չհիշատակել, որ Լևոն ձյան առաջին կեղծարարն էր, առաջին քաղաք տանկ մտցնողն էր, առաջին ժողովրդի ցույցը ճնշողն էր: Վանո ձյան էլ բողոքում էր որ ջուր պզցնող մեքենա ու դուբինկա չէր հերիքում ժողովրդին քշելու համար, մեկ էլ հռհռում էր, որ կրակում էին, տանձի տեղ դնող չկար:
> 
> Արտ ջան իհարկե Լևոնին հետևելդ կապ չունի իմ ու քո լավ հարաբերությունների հետ: Միշտ էլ հետդ ընկերություն եմ անելու ու պիվա ենք խմելու: Էլի ասեմ, որ Լևոնը էդքան չկա, բայց ուրիշ առիթով: Լևոնն էդքան չկա, որ իրան հետևելու համար ես քեզ ավելի քիչ հարգեմ ու իրան չհետևելու ու քննադատելու համար դու ինձ քիչ հարգես: Լևոնը Լևոնով, բայց դու իմ ախպերն ես, էդ առանձին հարթույթյուն ա:


Իհարկե Վազգ ջան  :Smile: 
Ուղղակի ես մնում եմ հին կարծիքիս, որ ախպերս ընդամենը պատրվակ ա գտել «արդարանալու» համար  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Իհարկե Վազգ ջան 
> Ուղղակի ես մնում եմ հին կարծիքիս, որ ախպերս ընդամենը պատրվակ ա գտել «արդարանալու» համար


Չէ ինչի՞: Արդարանալու էնքան պատճառ ունեմ, բայց հարցը նրանում ա, որ արդարանալու կարիքը չկա: Առանց էդ էլ արդար եմ վարվում, որ չեմ խառնվում: Արդար չի, երբ նախկին իշխանությունը էսօր ընդիմություն ա ձևանում, իսկ աչքակապ ու անօրեն զինդատախազը էսօր անարդարության մեջ ա մեղադրում իրեն իսկ սեփական քաջատեղյակ մեթոդներով դատապարտյալի աթոռին գամածներին: Արդար չի, երբ երեկվա աշաշնորհ աթոռավորները էսօրվա ապաշնորհներին ապաշնորհության մեջ են մեղադրում, այն դեպքում, երբ իրենք ավելի ապաշնորհ էին: Արդար չի, երբ երեկվա բիզնես խլողից էսօր բիզնես են խլում, իսկ ինքը սրբի նման բողոքի ձայնը ժողովրդի միջոցով ա բարձրացնում: Արդար չի, երբ էդ ժողովրդին ծեծում ու սպանում են, որովհետև նախկին ապաշնորհ աթոռավորներին հավատալով, էլի աթոի դնելու համար հրապարակ են դուրս գալիս ու նախկին դատողներին դատարանից ազատելու համար պիկետներ են անում: Արդար չի, երբ նախկին ապաշնորհները ժողովրդի արդար բողոքը իրենց շահերի համար են օգտագործում ու ժողովրդին լավ ապագա խոստանալով էլի խաբում են: Ու ըսկի արդար չի, որ քո նման լավ տղեն էդքան չարչարվում ու էդքան անկեղծ հավատում ա դրան:
Իսկ որ ես էդքանի մեջ չկամ դա արդար ա: Անարդար կլիներ, եթե ես լինեի դրա մեջ ու գործազուրկ լինեի: Ընտանիքս չկարողանայի պահել, այ էդ կլիներ անարդար ու արդարանալու առիթ ման կգայի, կամ էլ չէ: Բայց սենց, իմ տեսակետից, ամեն ինչ արդար ա:

----------

davidus (03.03.2010), Rhayader (03.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Այդ դեպքում ո՞րն է պատճառը, Վազգ ջան, բոլոր հանրահավաքներից, բոլոր իրադարձություններից առաջ ու հետո նույն բանը կրկնելը: Ի՞նչ է, նախորդ անգամ չէի՞նք կարդացել, հիշողություննե՞րս է կարճ, թե՞ ես ճիշտ եմ, և ուզում ես «մեզ» ու ինքդ քեզ ցույց տալ, բացատրել, «արդարանալ», թե ինչու՞ ինքդ չես մասնակցում: Շարունակում եմ պատրվակ համարել: Կոչ եմ անում վերադառնալ քննարկման բուն թեմային:

----------


## Elmo

> Այդ դեպքում ո՞րն է պատճառը, Վազգ ջան, բոլոր հանրահավաքներից, բոլոր իրադարձություններից առաջ ու հետո նույն բանը կրկնելը: Ի՞նչ է, նախորդ անգամ չէի՞նք կարդացել, հիշողություննե՞րս է կարճ, թե՞ ես ճիշտ եմ, և ուզում ես «մեզ» ու ինքդ քեզ ցույց տալ, բացատրել, «արդարանալ», թե ինչու՞ ինքդ չես մասնակցում: Շարունակում եմ պատրվակ համարել: Կոչ եմ անում վերադառնալ քննարկման բուն թեմային:


Մեր հիմնարկում վերելակի մոտ գրված ա «Ուշադրություն երկրաշարշի ժամանակ վերելակից օգտվելը խստիվ ԱՐԳԵԼՎՈՒՄ Է» դէ սաղ էլ ամեն օր տեսնում ենք էդ գրածը: Բայց 10 օր չեն կախում ու հանում: Էդ ցուցանակը միշտ պետք ա գրված լինի ու միշտ պետք ա հիշեցնի էն, ինչը առանց այդ էլ գիտենք: Հիմա նույնն էլ հանրահավաքի ժամանակ էս թեմայում գրառումների բնույթն ա: Դու հիշեցնում ես, որ բոլորի քաղաքացիական պարքն ա գնալ ու մասնակցել հանրահավաքներին, ես էլ հիշեցնում եմ, թե ովքեր են էդ հանրահավաքների ղեկավարները:

----------

Askalaf (07.03.2010), bari hoki (03.03.2010), davidus (03.03.2010), Rhayader (03.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Մեր հիմնարկում վերելակի մոտ գրված ա «Ուշադրություն երկրաշարշի ժամանակ վերելակից օգտվելը խստիվ ԱՐԳԵԼՎՈՒՄ Է» դէ սաղ էլ ամեն օր տեսնում ենք էդ գրածը: Բայց 10 օր չեն կախում ու հանում: Էդ ցուցանակը միշտ պետք ա գրված լինի ու միշտ պետք ա հիշեցնի էն, ինչը առանց այդ էլ գիտենք: Հիմա նույնն էլ հանրահավաքի ժամանակ էս թեմայում գրառումների բնույթն ա: Դու հիշեցնում ես, որ բոլորի քաղաքացիական պարքն ա գնալ ու մասնակցել հանրահավաքներին, ես էլ հիշեցնում եմ, թե ովքեր են էդ հանրահավաքների ղեկավարները:


Ոչ, Վազգ ջան, դու կամ «արդարանում» ես, կամ էլ կարուսելի հիմք դնում, որից դժգոհում ենք բոլորս:
Որովհետև հրաշալի գիտես, որ ես ու ՀԱԿ համախոհները քեզ լիքը հակադարձելու բան ունենք:
Որպես մոդերատոր գիտես նաև,  որ դա անելու դեպքում թեմայի բուն նյութը շեղվելու ա:
Ավելին, ինձ հավանաբար հունից հանելու եք (դե ինչ արած, տաքարյուն եմ), հետո բռնես բաժնից արգելափակես  :Jpit: 
Ուրեմն նորից կոչ եմ անում քննարկել հանրահավաքի նյութը, հիշեցնեմ, որ էստեղ քեզ ոչ մեկը չէր ասել «արի հանրահավաքի» (ոչ էլ ուրիշ որևէ մեկին):

----------


## Elmo

> Ոչ, Վազգ ջան, դու կամ «արդարանում» ես, կամ էլ կարուսելի հիմք դնում, որից դժգոհում ենք բոլորս:
> Որովհետև հրաշալի գիտես, որ ես ու ՀԱԿ համախոհները քեզ լիքը հակադարձելու բան ունենք:
> Որպես մոդերատոր գիտես նաև,  որ դա անելու դեպքում թեմայի բուն նյութը շեղվելու ա:
> Ավելին, ինձ հավանաբար հունից հանելու եք (դե ինչ արած, տաքարյուն եմ), հետո բռնես բաժնից արգելափակես 
> Ուրեմն նորից կոչ եմ անում քննարկել հանրահավաքի նյութը, հիշեցնեմ, որ էստեղ քեզ ոչ մեկը չէր ասել «արի հանրահավաքի» (ոչ էլ ուրիշ որևէ մեկին):


Արտ ջան ո՞նց ասեմ, որ թեմայից դուրս չգամ: Ախր մեկ-մեկ թեման անմիջական կապված ա էն հարցերի հետ, որոնք քննարկում ենք, ու առանձին գրառումներ իրոք թեմայից դուրս են լինում, բայց ընդհանուր ֆոնի վրա թեմայի մեջ են: Օրինակ հանրահավաքին վերաբերվող թեմաները միայն հանրահավաքի մասին գրառումներ պարունակելով շատ վատը կլինեն ու ոչ ամբողջական: Դրա համար մեկ-մեկ գնում հասնում ենք ակունքներին, որոնք մեծ ու մի քանի թեմաների քննարկման նյութեր են:
Ինչևէ, թեմայից երկար չհեռանալով ասեմ, որ կոնկրետ հանրահավաքներին ես 2 ձեռքով եմ կողմ, որովհետև դա թեկուզ վիզուալ ցույց է տալիս, որ ժողովուրդը ասելիք ունի ու չի հանդուրժում ներկա ղեկավարությանը: Բայց ինչպես ասում են, դա «գաջած պատին էլ է հասկանալի»: Նույն «գաջած պատը» հիմա լեզու ունենա կասի, որ էդ հանրահավաքները հիմա մինիմալ ՕԳԳ ունեն: Էս անօրեն երկրում օրինական հանրահավաքը քիչ արդյունավետ ա: Մեզ չգիտեմ ինչ ա պետք, երևի միհատ կատաղի բողոքի ալիք, մի հատ տուրուդմբոց ու ուժով ներկա հաստափորների վռնդում, իրանց դղյակներն էլ ծերանոցների ու մանկատների վերափոխում: Բայց ի՞նչ ա պետք դրա համար, ես չգիտեմ: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես ստեղի քննարկումները թեթև տար: Սրանք պարզապես քննարկումներ են: Թե չէ բաժնից արգելափակելը հետաքրքիր չի: Քննարկում, զրուց ենք անում ու բամբասում էի: Ձայի ասած վախտին ջրին էին պատմում, հիմա ֆոռումին ենք պատմում, որ տանի

----------

Askalaf (07.03.2010), Tig (03.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Քեզ հաճելի՞ կլինի, որ ես սկսեմ երկար բարակ «լեկցիաներ» կարդամ այն մասին, որ ջայլամային քաղաքականություն ա Լևոնի վատը հիշելով Սերժի արածները հանդուրժելը, հնարավոր բոլոր բողոքի ակցիաներին չմասնակցելը, ընդ որ նշեմ, որ միայն Լևոնի ու ՀԱԿ-ի կազմակերպած չէ, ասենք Սեֆիլյան Ժիրոյի կամ Ժառանգության կազմակերպածին էլ չմասնակցելը: Սրանցից ամեն մեկին չմասնակցելու համար կարելի է պատրվակ գտնել ու ասել «Ժիրոն ծայրահեղական ա», «Ժառանգությունը եղանակ փոխող չի», «Լևոնը նույն զիբիլն ա եղել», «Դաշնակները ծախված են»: Սրանցից ամեն մեկի մեջ կա ճշմարտություն, ճիշտ ա: Բայց ու՞ր ա քո բողոքը, ինչքանո՞վ ա արդարացված դա մեջդ պարփակել ու ինչ-որ պատրվակ գտնելով դուրս չհանելը: Չի լինելու որևէ մեկը, որի հետևից կգնաս: Ես լինեմ կազմակերպողը, չես գա, որտև արդարացիորեն կհիշես իմ վատ պահվածքն ակումբում, օրինակ: Ու միաժամանակ համ ճիշտն կլինես, որտև ճիշտ բան կհիշես, համ էլ կատարյալ սխալ, որտև էդպես էլ քո ձենը տեղ չես հասցնի: Ու բնականաբար հաճելի չի չէ՞ էս մասին կարդալը: Ու քանի որ հաճելի չի, առաջարկում եմ քննարկել հանրահավաքը ու նրանում հնչած ելույթները, ծրագրային առաջարկները. հավատացնում եմ, որ դրանցում ահագին քննարկման նյութ կա, ի տարբերություն այս կարուսելի:

----------

Tig (03.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ու քանի որ հաճելի չի, առաջարկում եմ քննարկել հանրահավաքը ու նրանում հնչած ելույթները, ծրագրային առաջարկները. հավատացնում եմ, որ դրանցում ահագին քննարկման նյութ կա, ի տարբերություն այս կարուսելի:


ՀԱԿ-ին վատ աչքերով նայողների կարծիքներն արդեն հիմնականում հնչել են: Իմ հասկացածով, թերահավատության հիմնական աղբյուրը դա  ապագայի գործելակերպի ու անելիքի հարցն է: Դա էլ հակադարձվել է այն արգումենտով, որ արվածը արդեն իսկ "էփեջա" է, եղած պոտենցիալով արվել է հնարավորը ու դեռ շատ բան կարվի: 
Ինձ այսքանը բավարար է մի անգամ ևս կողմնորոշվելու համար, որ ՀԱԿ-ը ունի իր շատ կուռ կորիզը / որը իսկապես դրական փաստ է/ և որը անկախ ամեն ինչից շարունակելու է իր որդեգրած գիծը: 
Փաստի համար ուրախ եմ, նույն ձևով շարունակելու համար -դիլխոր: Բայց հակաճառել ու խորհուրդ տալու իրավունք էլ չունեմ, քանի որ ես այդ գործում հիմնականում տեսական մասնակից եմ:  
Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ դիրքորոշումները բևեռացած են ու ցանկացած բաց  քննարկում սուր կլինի, քանի որ ամեն քննադատողին շատ տեղին կասվի, որ արի միտինգի, սարերը շուռ տուր,  կամ ռուլը վերցրու դու քշի, կամ էլ գնա գիշերով  կիրպիչը  հագցրու գլխին- հարց լուծի: 
Եվ դա Ճիշտ պատճառաբանություն է:  Իզուր չի ասված- -Բակլան իմն է, խաշած կցանեմ: 
Երևի տրագեդիան էլ հենց սրանում է: մեկս տեսաբան է, մեկս հավատացյալ, մեկս շատ ջահել կամ ծեր, մի ուրիշը ԲՏ կամ իրա հորքուրի տղա: 
Մի խոսքով համ միավորող մոտիվներն են թույլ, համ էլ միավորողները սահմանափակ, թե գործելակերպի, թե տեսության ու նպատակների մեջ: 
Հուսով եմ մարդու կպած չկամ: :Stop:  :Dntknw:

----------

Tig (03.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, բնավ էական չի, թե ով կմասնակցի բացելու դեպքում, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ն էնպիսի կադրեր ունի, որ մենակ իր ներկայությունն ու համապատասխան իրավասություններ ունենալը բավական կլինի ամեն ինչը փաստաթղթային տեսքով մեյդան հանելու համար:


Չուկ ջան, համոզված եմ որ ՀԱԿ-ը ունի արտակարգ մասնագետներ որոնք արագ կբացահայտեն ակնհայտը՝ Քոչը ու մուկը թալանել են երկիրը: Մարդ չգիտի դրա մասին, հեսա բավահայտելու են: Ու եթե ՀԱԿ-ը ունի էտ մասնագետները, ինչի՞ ա ուզում փոստահավաք խումբը բացել իշխանությունների հետ համատեղ՝ հավասար-հավասար սկզբունքով: Կարա՞ս բացատրես էտ պահը: Երևի կասես, որ իրան իրավասություններ են պետք, որ բացահայտի էտ ամեն ինչը: Ես էլ կասեմ, լու՞րջ հավատում ես, որ ինչ-որ մեկը տենց հավասար-հավասար խումբ ա ստեղծելու ու իրավասություններ ա տալու Քոչի ունեցվածքը բացահայտել: Ապեր, ավելի դեմագոգիկ ֆուֆլո մինչև հիմա դաժե ՀԱԿ-ը դուրս չէր տվել: Էս առաջարկով, ֆուֆլոյաբանությամբ ՀԱԿ-ը էս պահին առաջին տեղը կիսում ա Գալուստ Սահակյանի հետ:




> Ես խորապես ցավում եմ, որ դու չլսեցիր կոչս ու շարունակեցիր փաստահավաք խմբի աշխատանքը թերագնահատելուն ուղղված անշնորհակալ ու անպտուղ գործը: Ցավոք դա դրանից խլեց ժամանակ, մի քանի հոգու կուրախացնի ու վերջ, կմնա որպես անիմաստ մի գրառում, ցավոք:


Իսկ ես խորապես ցավում եմ, որ դու սավառնում ես երկնքում իրականությանը բաց աչքերով նայելու փոխարեն: Արի փաստահավաք խմբի աշպատանքի արդյունքը գնահատենք կոնկրետ փաստերով  :LOL:  Ինչ ավել բան իմացավ հասարակությունը այդ աշխատանքի արդյունքում բացի այն բանից, որ արդեն գիտեր - տաս հոգի գնդակահարվել են Երևանի կենտրոնում ղզլբաշների կողմից: ԵԽԽՎ վերջին բանաձևի նախագիծը, որտեղ նորից խոսվում է մարտի մեկի դեպքերի մասին, ոչ մի կապ չունի փաստահավքի աշխատանքի հետ: Բոլոր ՀԱԿամետ թերթերն էլ գրել են, որ ըստ էության, դա Սերժի վրա ճնշման գործիքներից մեկն ա, ու ցանկացած պահի կարող ա մեյդան հանվել միջազգային հանրությա կողմից՝ անկախ մեկ կամ մի քանի փաստահավաք խմբերի գործունեությունից: Ու էտ ամեն ինչը այնքան ակնհայտ ա, որ Սերժի կողմից փաստահավք խումբը փակելուց հետո միակ արձագանքողը ՀԱԿ-ն էր: Մնացած բոլորը փաթեթավորած ունեին փաստահավաք խմբին, քանի որ ամեն ինչ ավելի քան պարզ ա - կա տաս հոգի սպանված ու չկա ոչ մի հոգի դատված: Դա պարզելու համար փաստահավաք խումբ ստեղծել պետք չի: 

Ու էս սաղ դեմագոգիան հիշեցնում ա Հաագայի դատարան դիմելու դեմագոգիան: 




> Ընդդիմադիր գործիչը (Դավիթ Շահնազարյան) չհամաձայնեց, որ ՀԱԿ-ը վերջին ժամանակներս պասիվ է: «Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը իրեն չի դրսեւորել որպես պասիվ քաղաքական ուժ: Մենք միշտ ակտիվ ենք եղել։ Այլ խնդիր է, որ որոշ ժամանակ ՀԱԿ-ը դադարեցրել է իր զանգվածային ակցիաները, բայց շուտով մենք դրանք կվերականգնենք»,- ասել է նա՝ տեղեկացնելով, *որ մոտակա 2-3 օրերին* Հաագայի դատարան է ուղարկելու Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի դեմ ուղղված հայցը:
> 
> *18 փետրվար*


Խաբար ես, ուղարկել են թե՞ չէ: Խաբար ես ուղարկելու էին վաբշե թե՞ զահլա են տանում: Խաբար ես վաբշե կարան ուղարկեն թե՞ չեն էլ իմանում կարան ուղարկեն թե չէ: Հազար անգամ քննարկավծ հարցեր, արդոն որերոդ անգամ հայտարարություն, որ հեսա հեսա ուղարկելու են, ու արդյունքում միայն փուչիկ: 

Ու, Չուկ, մեծագույն հարգանք տածելով մեր էն ջահելների նկատմամբ, որոնք ակտիվորեն մասնակցում են բողոքի ակցիաներին, ցավում եմ այն խորը հիասթափության համար, որ նրանք մոտ ապագայում ապրելու են:

----------


## Rhayader

Ի միջի այլոց, «բոլորի քաղաքացիական պարտքն է»-ն ապակողմնորոշող ու հոգեբանական ճնշման ասպեկտ ներառող արտահայտություն է :Smile:  թեև նրա ուղղակի հիշատակում վերջին տաս գրառման մեջ չտեսա, խնդրում եմ նրանից հնարավորինս զերծ մնալ:
Էլմո, իզուր ես կռիվ անում: Քո պատճառաբանությունը գրեցիր՝ լավ: Իրենք իրենցն են կրկնում՝ դու էլ քոնը կրկնիր: Չե՞ս տեսնում, որ այս մարդկանց համոզելն անիմաստ է: Իրենք համոզված են, որ լավ էլ հասկանում են, ինչի մասին ես խոսում, իրենք լևոնական չեն, իրենք ավելի բարձր նպատակ են հետևում, իրենք ուզում են, որ եթե ժողովուրդն ընտրում է, նույնիսկ Լևոնի նման տականքը հնարավորություն ունենա նախագահ դառնալ: Իրականում տենց արդար-դեմոկրատական նպատակները միգուցե ինձ էլ ձգեին, եթե իրենց մեթոդները Լևոնի վարքից ավելի հակաէթիկ չլինեին. ով մեր հետ չի՝ մեր թշնամին է, ով մեր հետ չի՝ ազգի դավաճան է, ով մեր հետ չի՝ բերանը փակենք: Հոգեբանական ճնշման տարրական մեխանիզմներ: Մարդկանց մտածողության սոցիոհոգեբանական լծակների վրա են ազդում և այլն: Ինչն ինքնին մանիպուլյացիայի, ոչ թե ազատ-անկախ և այլնի մասին է խոսում: Փաստորեն, ոչ թե ժողովրդին են ուզում հնարավորություն տալ իր համար նախագահ ընտրել, այլ «մենք ժողովրդին կներշնչենք, թե իրենք ում են ուզում նախագահ ընտրել»:
Պարզ ու պրիմիտիվ:

----------


## Chuk

> Փաստի համար ուրախ եմ, նույն ձևով շարունակելու համար -դիլխոր: Բայց հակաճառել ու խորհուրդ տալու իրավունք էլ չունեմ, քանի որ ես այդ գործում հիմնականում տեսական մասնակից եմ:  
> Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ դիրքորոշումները բևեռացած են ու ցանկացած բաց  քննարկում սուր կլինի, քանի որ ամեն քննադատողին շատ տեղին կասվի, որ արի միտինգի, սարերը շուռ տուր,  կամ ռուլը վերցրու դու քշի, կամ էլ գնա գիշերով  կիրպիչը  հագցրու գլխին- հարց լուծի:


 Չգիտեմ, թե «նույն ձևով շարունակել» ասածն ինչ է նշանակում:
Մասնավորապես այս պահին հստակ փոփոխություններ կան մարտավարության մեջ: Այսպես, նորից գանք գազի գների դեմ դատական պրոցեսի հնարավորությանը: Սա կարծում եմ պատճառ է նաև ժողովրդի արձագանքներին, սպասելիքներին, սեփական քայլերի  ու դրանց ընկալման վերլուծություններին: Ընտրվել է կոնկրետ մի խնդիր, որն, այսպես ասենք, կպնում է բոլորի գրպանին, ու մի կողմ թողնենք թե որքանով կարելի է հաջողության հասնել, ես այս պահին բավարար ինֆորմացիա չունեմ նման եզրահանգումներ անելու համար, բայց սա միջոց է լայն զանգվածների արթնացնելու, հստակ քայլեր անելու, նոր մարդկանց ներգրավվելու, նոր պրոցեսներ սկսելու, նոր ուղղություն բռնելու համար: Հետևաբար իսկապես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ է նշանակում «նույն կերպ շարունակել»-ը: Եթե նկատի է առնվում, որ ՀԱԿ-ն իր գործունությունը չի դադարեցնում, իր առջև դրած հիմնական նպատակները, ասել է թե երկրում սահմանադրական կարգը վերականգնելու հրամայակը չի փոխել, ապա այո, «նույն կերպ  է շարունակում»: Բայց եթե նկատի է առնվում, որ իր գործունեության կերպը չի փոխվել, ապա չէ, էդպես չի: Եթե «նույն կերպ շարունակվել»-ը հասկացվում է, որ չեն անում քո ակնկալածի պես, ապա դա ճիշտ չէ, որովհետև բնավ պարտադիր չի քո պատկերացրածի կերպ անել՝ «այլ կերպ շարունակելու» համար:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է «արի միտինգ» ասելուն, ապա օրինակ ես արդեն հրաժարվել եմ այդ ֆրազից՝ անիմաստության  պատճառով: Եկողը կգա: Այլ հարց, որ օբյեկտիվ վերլուծելով երբեմն կասեմ «մեծ զանգածների, այդ թվում քո, չգալու պատճառով եղավ այս կամ այն բանը»: Բայց դա պիտի ասվի, որովհետև եթե անգամ ես սխալ եմ, դա իմ վերլուծությունն է ու քննարկման համատեքստում կարևոր:

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն, դու նորից փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեությունը նսեմացնելու փորձեր ես անում, անօգուտ: Այսպես, փաստահավաք խումբը ի հայտ է բերել մի շարք փաստաթղթեր, որոնք բոլորին՝ ներսում թե դրսում ապացուցել են թե ինչը ոնց է եղել: Վաղ թե ուշ այդ փաստաթղթերը մտնելու են դատարան ու որոշակի վճիռ է լինելու: Բայց հիմա այդ մասին վիճել չեմ ուզում՝ քո կանխատրամադրվածության պատճառով: Եթե ես հիմա սկսեմ կետ առ կետ հիմնավորել, դա անելու եմ ոչ թե քո համար (որովհետև դու ոչ մի բանը չես ընդունելու) այլ ընթերցողի համար: Բայց ընթերցողի համար էլ է անիմաստ, որովհետև կարծում եմ, որ ամեն մեկն իր կարծիքն արդեն ունի այդ մարմնի ու այդ մարմնում ՀԱԿ-ի աշխատանքի արդյունավետության մասին: Մի մասը դրական են գնահատում, մյուսն մասը՝ բացասական, բայց իմ խորին համոզմամբ որոշ ժամանակ անց կարծիքները կփոխեն:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է ՀԱԱԳԱՅ-ի դատարանին, ցավոք այս պահին ինֆորմացիաս նույնքան է, ինչքան քոնը, այսինքն Շահնազարյանի վերջին պնդումից հետո բան չգիտեմ: Հաշվի առնելով վերջին օրերին իշխանական շրջանակներից այդ մասին խոսակցությունների ուժեղացումը, անընդհատ այդ թեմային անդրադառնալը (բնականաբար անհնարինության ենթատեքստով), ենթադրում եմ, որ արդեն ուղղարկվելու վրա է ու մեխանիզմները մշակված են: Բայց այս թեմայով էլ այս թեմայում քննարկում անցկացնել չէի ուզի. նորից ասեմ, ներկայացրի թե ինչ գիտեմ, ներկայացրի թե ինչից ելնելով ինչ եմ ենթադրում:

----------


## Chuk

> ով մեր հետ չի՝ մեր թշնամին է, ով մեր հետ չի՝ ազգի դավաճան է, ով մեր հետ չի՝ բերանը փակենք: Հոգեբանական ճնշման տարրական մեխանիզմներ:


Սովորական իրականությանը չհամատասխանության պնդող (չեմ ուզում ասել ստախոսություն), հորինված, կպցված, խեղաթյուրված բնորոշումներ:

----------

Kuk (03.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նորից խեղաթյուրում ես իրականությունը, հուսով եմ, որ ոչ դիտավորյալ:
> Այսպես, ակցիաներին մասնակցել են ոչ միայն հարթակից բազում ելույթ ունեցողներ, այլև, մասնավորապես, Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:


Հա՞, լավ է, չգիտեի… :Blush:  Էդ քանի՞ անգամ, որտե՞ղ… ասել են եկեք ակցիայի, ժողովուրդը չի եկե՞լ…




> Խնդրում եմ հաջորդ անգամ չճշտված տվյալները որպես հավաստ ինֆորմացիա չհրամցնել, իբր որպես հաղթաթուղթ կիրառելով:


Այ սա ուրիշ թեմա է լրիվ։
Ապեր, էն որ ես ենթադրենք (քո ասելով) ընդդիմությունից խաբար չեմ, դա ընդդիմության խնդիրն է, ոչ թե իմը։ 1000 անգամ ասել եմ, որ եթե քաղաքացու տանձին չի ինչ որ բան, ուրեմն էդ ինչ որ բանը քաղաքացու տանձին չի, ու ոչ մեկ չի կարող էդ քաղաքացուն ասել, որ էս մի բանը պիտի քաղաքացու տանձին լինի։ Հասկանալի ե՞մ արտահայտվում։ Չէ՞ :Xeloq: … Ուրեմն չգրված օրենք.
1. Քաղաքացին իր շահը գիտի։
2. Եթե քաղաքացին չգիտի թե իր շահը որն է, ապա անմեղսունակ է։
3. Անմեղսունակներին արգելվում է քաղաքական նպատակներով օգտագործել։
4. Եթե քաղաքացին անմեղսունակ չի, ու չի գնում որևէ քաղաքական ուժի հետևից, ուրեմն հավատում է որ այդ ուժը չի ներկայացնում իր շահերը, կամ նույնաբար չի հավատում, որ այդ ուժը ներկայացնում է իր շահերը։




> *Նորից տարօրինակ մի բան եմ նկատում. երեք դու ասում էիր, որ ոստիկանի հետ պետք է խոսել կարգն իմանալով, անտեսելով որ ոստիկանը այդ կարգին չի հետևում*, այսօր խոսում ես դատական հայցերի անիմաստ լինելով: Տարբեր ինստիտուտներին վերաբերվող, այսուհանդերձ իրար հակասող մտքեր, որոնց միակ հնարավոր մոտիվացիան ՀԱԿ-ին փնովելն է:


Ես տենց բան չեմ ասել։




> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ռեալ առաջարկներին, ապա չեմ հոգնի կրկնել, որ դրանք երեկ եղել են և վաղուց ի վեր հաստատուն  ու կուռ գնացող պայքարը մտնում է նոր՝ հետաքրքրիր փուլ:


Անկասկած, որտեղ որ դու կուռ պայքար ես տեսնում, այնտեղ ես տեսնում եմ, որ արդեն հաղթել ենք։ Ինձ թվում է, որ ՀԱԿ–ը ամբողջովին կատարել է իր միսիան, հասել է իր նպատակներին, քաղաքացիական հասարակություն է ձևավորել ու արդեն կարելի է հանգիստ խղճով համարել, որ մեր ժողովուրդը վերջապես կգնա ճիշտ ճանապարհով, արդեն էլ ՀԱԿ–ի մարտիկների անդադրում աշխատանքի կարիքը չի զգացվի, և ՀԱԿ–ը կարող է ըստ արժանվույն ըմբոշխնել վաստակած հանգիստը։ Իսկ խի չէ՞ որ։ Ինչո՞վ է իմ այս միտքը տարբերվում քո այդ մտքից։ Երկուսն էլ սուտ են։




> Ինչ վերաբերվում է սահմանադրական իրավունքիդ, ապա օգտվիր դրանից ու հնչեցրու կարծիքդ, ուղղակի վատ չի լինի, որ անընդհատ դա չհիշեցնես, որովհետև քեզ ոչ մեկը դա չի արգելել, իսկ ասելուդ իմաստն այն է, որ իբր  քեզ դա արգելում են: Զոհի կերպար մի ստեղծից, ու միշտ հիշիր, որ այդ սահմանադրական իրավունքից ես էլ ունեմ ու միշտ քո նման գրառումներին նման կերպ պատասխանելու եմ:


Չուկ ջան, սիրելիս, դու ինձ մեղադրում ես նրա մեջ, որ ես մեղադրելու մարմաջով եմ կարդում մասնավորապես Լևոնի ճառը ու այսպես ասած կեղտ եմ ման գալիս առանց փորձելու դրականը տեսնել Լևոնի ասածների մեջ, ճի՞շտ է։ Ուրեմն հարգելիս, ես քեզ ընդհամենը պարզաբանում եմ, որ մեղադրելու մարմաջի մոտիվացիա ես պարզապես չունեմ, ու ընհամենը կարծիքս եմ արտահայտում, որի իրավունքը ես ունեմ։ Ի՞նչ զոհի կերպարի մասին է խոսքը։
Ուրեմն էս ջուր ծեծոցի քննարկումները չէին լինի, եթե պարոն Լևոնը կոնկրետ բաներ ասեր, բայց քանի որ ինքն է ջուր ծեծել, ապա որոշ հավատացյալներ պնդում են, որ ճշմարիտ ուղի են տեսել Լևոնի ճառի մեջ, իսկ անհավատները պնդում են, թե ոչ մի բան էլ չեն տեսել դատարկությունից բացի։ Այն որ մարդիկ բան չեն հասկանում, կամ տարբեր կերպ են մեկնաբանում մեկի ասածը, դա երկու բան է նշանակում՝ կամ էդ մեկի ասածը լրիվ այլ լսարանի է ուղղված, ասենք ուժային էլէկտրոնիկայի դասախոսը պատահաբար ընկել է ֆիզկուլտուռնիկների լսարան, կամ էլ էդ մեկը պարզապես միարժեքորեն հասկանալի, պարզ ասելիք չի ունեցել, այսինքն ինքն էլ խաբար չի եղել թե ինչ ասի, ստիպված յուղ է վառել։

----------


## Rammer

> Չուկ ջան, համոզված եմ որ ՀԱԿ-ը ունի արտակարգ մասնագետներ որոնք արագ կբացահայտեն ակնհայտը՝ Քոչը ու մուկը թալանել են երկիրը: Մարդ չգիտի դրա մասին, հեսա բավահայտելու են: Ու եթե ՀԱԿ-ը ունի էտ մասնագետները, ինչի՞ ա ուզում փոստահավաք խումբը բացել իշխանությունների հետ համատեղ՝ հավասար-հավասար սկզբունքով: Կարա՞ս բացատրես էտ պահը: Երևի կասես, որ իրան իրավասություններ են պետք, որ բացահայտի էտ ամեն ինչը: Ես էլ կասեմ, լու՞րջ հավատում ես, որ ինչ-որ մեկը տենց հավասար-հավասար խումբ ա ստեղծելու ու իրավասություններ ա տալու Քոչի ունեցվածքը բացահայտել: Ապեր, ավելի դեմագոգիկ ֆուֆլո մինչև հիմա դաժե ՀԱԿ-ը դուրս չէր տվել: Էս առաջարկով, ֆուֆլոյաբանությամբ ՀԱԿ-ը էս պահին առաջին տեղը կիսում ա Գալուստ Սահակյանի հետ:
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ ես խորապես ցավում եմ, որ դու սավառնում ես երկնքում իրականությանը բաց աչքերով նայելու փոխարեն: Արի փաստահավաք խմբի աշպատանքի արդյունքը գնահատենք կոնկրետ փաստերով  Ինչ ավել բան իմացավ հասարակությունը այդ աշխատանքի արդյունքում բացի այն բանից, որ արդեն գիտեր - տաս հոգի գնդակահարվել են Երևանի կենտրոնում ղզլբաշների կողմից: ԵԽԽՎ վերջին բանաձևի նախագիծը, որտեղ նորից խոսվում է մարտի մեկի դեպքերի մասին, ոչ մի կապ չունի փաստահավքի աշխատանքի հետ: Բոլոր ՀԱԿամետ թերթերն էլ գրել են, որ ըստ էության, դա Սերժի վրա ճնշման գործիքներից մեկն ա, ու ցանկացած պահի կարող ա մեյդան հանվել միջազգային հանրությա կողմից՝ անկախ մեկ կամ մի քանի փաստահավաք խմբերի գործունեությունից: Ու էտ ամեն ինչը այնքան ակնհայտ ա, որ Սերժի կողմից փաստահավք խումբը փակելուց հետո միակ արձագանքողը ՀԱԿ-ն էր: Մնացած բոլորը փաթեթավորած ունեին փաստահավաք խմբին, քանի որ ամեն ինչ ավելի քան պարզ ա - կա տաս հոգի սպանված ու չկա ոչ մի հոգի դատված: Դա պարզելու համար փաստահավաք խումբ ստեղծել պետք չի: 
> 
> Ու էս սաղ դեմագոգիան հիշեցնում ա Հաագայի դատարան դիմելու դեմագոգիան: 
> 
> 
> ...



Բռատ որ քաղաքական հայտարարություն կամ ակցիաի մասին կարդում ես քանի վարկյան ես մտածում թե դա ինչ նպատակ է հետապնդում? Երևի մի նանովարկյան չէ? Հակառակ դեպքում ես ինձ զրկում եմ այն մտքից որ դու ասենք 15 րոպե մտածել էլ ես ու սենց գրառում ես անում: Քանի որ եթե քո պես խելացի, գրագետ ու կրթված մարդը չի հասկանում, ուրեմն անկախ ընդիմությունից, մենք ապագա չունենք: Դրա համար ինձ համոզում եմ, որ ուղղակի դու ու Վիշապը այլ ելակետ եք ընտրել: Ինչ կարևոր կատեգորիա է քաղաքական ելակետը և դրա ընտրությունը: Օրինակ ես ի սկզբանե ընտրել եմ հասկանալու ու վերլուծելու ելակետը, լավ թե վատ դա այլ հարց է :Դու ակնհայտորեն ընտրել` ես փնովելը: Դա ինչի է բերում: Դա բերում  է նրան որ Տրիբուն ախպերը, ինչ –որ հայտարարություն կարդալուց գտնում է մի բառ կամ բառակապակցություն և սկսում է էջերով սեղմել այդ կետը և այլևս չի անդրադառնում հայտարությանը կամ ելութին իր ամբողջության մեջ: Վիշապը ախպերը վաբշե առաջ ա գնացել: Ինքը ունի ակընկալիքներ ընդիմությունից: Օրինակ ոսկու շուկայի ծեծված պատմությունը: Եթե ընդիմությունը չի բավարարոմ մեր Վիշապի ակնընկալիքնները ուրեմն վայն եկել տարելա ՀԱԿ-ին: Ու այլևս ոչ մեկ չի անդրադառնում թե արդյոք ընդիմությունը տվել է այն ակընկալիքնները կամ խոստումը Վիշապին, որքան օբյեկտիվ են այդ ակընկալիքները: Անկեղծ եմ ասում այդ դեստրուկտիվ դիրքի իմաստը կամ նպատակը, չեմ հակասկանում արդեն երկար ժամանակ է: Դա բացի մարդկանց հուսահատեցնլուց, ապակողմնորոշելուց ոչ մի դրական էլեմենտ չի պարունակում:
Ավելի պարզ ու գծային ելույթ քան այս վերջինն էր երբեք չի եղել: Նույնիսկ ինչ-որ տեղ անհետաքրքիր էր իմ համար: Ամեն ինչ պարզ դրած ա: Լևոնը ամեն ինչ ծամել, ծամածմել, համարյա մարսել ու տվել ա…Մնում ա կուլ տանք, տեսնեք են կողմից ինչ ա դուրս գալիս:
Հիմա ակցիանների մասին: Ոչ խորքային, նույնսիկ մակերեսային հայացքը ցույց է տալիս որ այդ հանձնաժողովը լուծելու է երկու հարց.
1.	Առավելագույնս հնչեղություն է ապահովելու այդ հրապարակաված նյութերի մասին:
2.	Դա ուղղված է Ռոբերտ Քոչաչյանի հնարավոր վերադարձին առավաելգույնս խոչընդոտելուն` զրկելով իսկ նվազագույն հենարանից:
Իսկ իշխանություններին առաջարկվում է մասնակցել, որպեսզի հետո բողոք չլինի, թե դա անկողմնակալա չէ քանի որ մենք ներկայացված չենք, կամ թող մեզ էլ հրավիրեին և այլն: Այսինքն սա հետգայումմ դեմները դնելու համար է:
Իսկ Գազի ակցիան: Սա ուղղակի ցենտռագույն մի բանաձև է: Ես վերջին միտինգը կանվանեի գազի միտինգ: Լևոնը կամ չգիտեմ ով կարողացել է գտնել այն բանաձևը, որի միջիոցով քաղաքական պրոցեսսների մեջ կներքաշի անտարբեր մասսաներին, նրանց ովքեր չեն համագործակցում ՀԱԿ-ի հետ, Լևոնի , ասենք, նասկինների գույնի պատճառով: Սա այն էր ինչից Վիշապը բողոքում էր, ասլով որ ՀԱԿ-ը չի ներքաշում կամ չի աշխատում անտարբեր կամ ՀԱԿ-ին ատողներին իր կողմը քաշելու համար: Այսինքն այս բանաևը հնարավորություն է տալիս մեծացնել ակտիվ զանգվածը կամ մեկնարկ հանդիսանալ նրանց համար ովքեր միայն ստամոքսով են առաջնորդվում: Իսկ այն մարդիկ ովքեր դեմ են ՀԱԿ-ին արդեն ստիպված համագործակցելու են ՀԱԿ-ի հետ…Բա դզում ա էլի…Ու ընդհանարապես կարևոր չի թե դատարանը ինչ կորոշի: բայց ասեմ, որ եթե դատական գործ հարուցվի քանի դեռ վճիռ չկա, այդ թանկացման  որոշումը կասեցվելու է: Կայֆավատ: Լյովիկ յա ստաբոյ….

Եվ ամենակարևորը: Փաստահավաք խումբը ապացուցել է, որ Հայաստանում ռոբիկը և սեռժիկի իրականացերել են զինված հեղաշրջում: Էլ ինչ ես ուզում որ անեն էտ մարդիկ?
Մի բան ասեմ էլի ապեր. Էտ որ ասում ես բոլորին բոլորին ամեն ինչ պարզ է, բա էլ ինչի էինք մեզ ստեղ մոռթում թե ՀԱԿ-ը թող հեռուստաընկերություն բացի? Բա բոլորը ամեն ինչ գիդըմ են…

----------

Askalaf (07.03.2010), Kuk (03.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Վիշապ ձյա, դու ամեն օր, կարծում եմ, կարդում ես ՀԺ, Ա1+, դիտում վիդեոռեպորտաժները, և ուզում ես ասել, որ չե՞ս իմացել կոչերի կամ մասնակցությունների մասին: Ուրեմն եթե չես խաբում (իսկ ես չեմ կարծում, որ խաբում ես), ապա պարզապես ուշադիր չես: Դա քո՞ խնդիրն է, թե՞ ՀԱԿ-ի:

Խնդրում եմ ինձ այլևս չհիշեցնել քո սահմանադրական իրավունքի մասին: Կրկնում եմ հազարերորդ անգամ. հիշիր, որ քո գրառումներին նման կերպ պատասխանելն էլ իմ սահմանադրական իրավունքն է:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ձյա, դու ամեն օր, կարծում եմ, կարդում ես ՀԺ, Ա1+, դիտում վիդեոռեպորտաժները, և ուզում ես ասել, որ չե՞ս իմացել կոչերի կամ մասնակցությունների մասին: Ուրեմն եթե չես խաբում (իսկ ես չեմ կարծում, որ խաբում ես), ապա պարզապես ուշադիր չես: Դա քո՞ խնդիրն է, թե՞ ՀԱԿ-ի:
> 
> Խնդրում եմ ինձ այլևս չհիշեցնել քո սահմանադրական իրավունքի մասին: Կրկնում եմ հազարերորդ անգամ. հիշիր, որ քո գրառումներին նման կերպ պատասխանելն էլ իմ սահմանադրական իրավունքն է:


Չուկ, 7–ի դատարավության մասի՞ն է խոսքը, որ ՀԱԿ–ը կոչ էր անում ներկա գտնվել դատավարությանը։ Չեմ իմացել, որ Լևոնը անձամբ ներկա է եղել էդ դատավարությանը։ Ինքս ոչ մի անգամ ներկա չեմ եղել էդ դատավարությանը, հավատալով որ իմ մասնակցությունը ինձ բացի կորուստից այլ բան ինձ չի տալու։ Լրիվ բարոյական եմ համարում իմ շահերից բխող այդ դիրքորոշումը։ Եթե իմ, կամ ջհանդամ, ոչ իմ, այլ ժողովդրի մի ստվար զանգվածի շահերից չի բխել տվյալ դատավարությանը ներկա գնտվելը, ապա դա կազմակերպողի խնդիրն է։ Նշանակում է քաղաքական հաշվարկներ որպես այդպիսին չեն եղել, կոչերը ընդհամենը հիմնվել են ժողովդրի ոչ թե իրական շահերի, այլ բարոյահոգեբանական գործոնի վրա, ոնց որ էն օրը մարդիկ Սասունի գյուղից ուզում էին գալ հանրահավաքի, «Սասունի համար եմ էթում» հիմնավորմամբ։ Այ սա է սրանց քաղաքական հաշվարկը։ Սկբունքորեն իսկապես եթե մարդը անարդարություն է տեսնում անկախ նրանից թե ում նկատմամբ է այն, ապա նա սոցիալական բնազդով պիտի ամեն կերպ պայքարի այդ անարդարության դեմ։ Բայց դա միայն էն դեպքում, երբ քաղաքական ուժը ապացուցում է, որ ինքն էլ թեկուզ իր ելույթներով ու կոչերով չի անցնում տվյալ ժողովդրի չափանիշներով անարդարության շեմը։ Պարզ ասեմ՝ եթե ժողովդրի մոտ համապատասխան հավատ լիներ, ապա ես համոզված եմ, որ մարդիկ բանտի պատը քանդելով ու դատավորների գլուխները ցխելով կազատեին քաղբանտարկյալներին։ Հավատի պատասխանատուն քաղաքական ուժն է։

----------

Բիձա (03.03.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Չուկ, 7–ի դատարավության մասի՞ն է խոսքը, որ ՀԱԿ–ը կոչ էր անում ներկա գտնվել դատավարությանը։ Չեմ իմացել, որ Լևոնը անձամբ ներկա է եղել էդ դատավարությանը։ Ինքս ոչ մի անգամ ներկա չեմ եղել էդ դատավարությանը, հավատալով որ իմ մասնակցությունը ինձ բացի կորուստից այլ բան ինձ չի տալու։ Լրիվ բարոյական եմ համարում իմ շահերից բխող այդ դիրքորոշումը։ Եթե իմ, կամ ջհանդամ, ոչ իմ, այլ ժողովդրի մի ստվար զանգվածի շահերից չի բխել տվյալ դատավարությանը ներկա գնտվելը, ապա դա կազմակերպողի խնդիրն է։ Նշանակում է քաղաքական հաշվարկներ որպես այդպիսին չեն եղել, կոչերը ընդհամենը հիմնվել են ժողովդրի ոչ թե իրական շահերի, այլ բարոյահոգեբանական գործոնի վրա, ոնց որ էն օրը մարդիկ Սասունի գյուղից ուզում էին գալ հանրահավաքի, «Սասունի համար եմ էթում» հիմնավորմամբ։ Այ սա է սրանց քաղաքական հաշվարկը։ Սկբունքորեն իսկապես եթե մարդը անարդարություն է տեսնում անկախ նրանից թե ում նկատմամբ է այն, ապա նա սոցիալական բնազդով պիտի ամեն կերպ պայքարի այդ անարդարության դեմ։ Բայց դա միայն էն դեպքում, երբ քաղաքական ուժը ապացուցում է, որ ինքն էլ թեկուզ իր ելույթներով ու կոչերով չի անցնում տվյալ ժողովդրի չափանիշներով անարդարության շեմը։ Պարզ ասեմ՝ եթե ժողովդրի մոտ համապատասխան հավատ լիներ, ապա ես համոզված եմ, որ մարդիկ բանտի պատը քանդելով ու դատավորների գլուխները ցխելով կազատեին քաղբանտարկյալներին։ Հավատի պատասխանատուն քաղաքական ուժն է։


Շատ հետաքրքիր տեսակետ ա : Այս տեսակետով`սեփական շահերից բխող, ամեն ինչ կարելի է հիմնավորել, նույնիսկ 5000 դրամ վերցնելը:

----------


## Chuk

*Վիշապ*,
Որքանով որ ինձ է հայտնի (ուշադրություն դարձրու այս հույժ կարևոր բառերին՝ «Որքանով որ ինձ է հայտնի», որը քննարկումների մշակույթի կարևոր կետ է) Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չի մասնակցել 7-ի դատավարություններին,  ոչ էլ Նիկոլի դատավարություններին: Փոխարենը դրանց ու դատարանի առջև անցկացվող պիկետներին մասնակցել են «հարթակից ելույթ ունեցող» բազում մարդիկ, այդ թվում Զուրաբյան Լևոնը, Մանուկյան Արամը, Շահնազարյան Դավիթը, Մաթևոսյան Դավիթը, Մակեյան Պետրոսը, Հայրապետյան Միքայելը, Սարգսյան Արամը, Զուրաբյան Արարատը, Սարգսյան Լյուդմիլան և այլոք:

Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մասնակցել է Նիկոլի պաշտպանության համար կազմակերպված նախընտրական հանրահավաքին, որի հիմնական նպատակը Նիկոլին աջակցություն հայտնել էր, նրա նկատմամբ ճնշումների դեմ բողոքը, մասնակցել ու գլխավորել է դրա համար կազմակերպված երթը:

Մնացածը մկենաբանելու կարիք չունեմ:
Մշտապես կարելի է սեփական պասիվության մեղքը բարդել այլոց վրա ու գուցե և ճիշտ կլինես:
Պարզապես այստեղ պարզորոշ ուրվագծվում է իմ ու քո տարբերությունների գիծը. մեկը սահմանափակվում է սեփական պրոբլեմների լուծմամբ, մյուսը հասկանում, որ գլոբալ փոփոխությունների համար հասնելու համար պետք է լինել հնարավորինս ակտիվ, չսպասել հրավերների, մեղքը չբարդել այլոց վրա, իր բաժինը փորձում է կրել: Մի կողմ դնենք քննարկումը, թե մեզնից ով է ճիշտ. գուցե դու, իսկ գուցե ես, ընդամենը ուզեցի այս սահմանային գիծը ցույց տալ: Իսկ ընտրությունը քոնն է, մենք քեզնից կարող ենք ակնկալել մասնակցություն, բայց պահանջել չենք կարող:

----------

Askalaf (07.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Սովորական իրականությանը չհամատասխանության պնդող (չեմ ուզում ասել ստախոսություն), հորինված, կպցված, խեղաթյուրված բնորոշումներ:


Օ ոչ) որոշ լևոնականների խոսքերի գրեթե լրիվ բառացի կրկնություն: Հաշվի առեք, ես դեռ չեմ մեջբերում որոշ բավականին հեղինակավոր ուրիշ լևոնական(ներ)*ի ահաբեկչական գործողությունների հակվածության մասին խոստովանող խոսքերը ոմն մետրոյի կայարանում :Tongue: 
Ես ինչ-որ առումով դիկտաֆոնի նման եմ այս հարցերում:

* ավելացվել է կոնսպիրացիայի նպատակներով:

----------


## Chuk

> Օ ոչ) որոշ լևոնականների խոսքերի գրեթե լրիվ բառացի կրկնություն: Հաշվի առեք, ես դեռ չեմ մեջբերում որոշ բավականին հեղինակավոր ուրիշ լևոնական(ներ)*ի ահաբեկչական գործողությունների հակվածության մասին խոստովանող խոսքերը ոմն մետրոյի կայարանում
> Ես ինչ-որ առումով դիկտաֆոնի նման եմ այս հարցերում:
> 
> * ավելացվել է կոնսպիրացիայի նպատակներով:


 Սովորական իրականությանը չհամատասխանության պնդող (չեմ ուզում ասել ստախոսություն), հորինված, կպցված, խեղաթյուրված բնորոշումներ:

----------

Kuk (03.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիմա ակցիանների մասին: Ոչ խորքային, նույնսիկ մակերեսային հայացքը ցույց է տալիս որ այդ հանձնաժողովը լուծելու է երկու հարց.
> 1.	Առավելագույնս հնչեղություն է ապահովելու այդ հրապարակաված նյութերի մասին:
> 2.	Դա ուղղված է Ռոբերտ Քոչաչյանի հնարավոր վերադարձին առավաելգույնս խոչընդոտելուն` զրկելով իսկ նվազագույն հենարանից:
> Իսկ իշխանություններին առաջարկվում է մասնակցել, որպեսզի հետո բողոք չլինի, թե դա անկողմնակալա չէ քանի որ մենք ներկայացված չենք, կամ թող մեզ էլ հրավիրեին և այլն: Այսինքն սա հետգայումմ դեմները դնելու համար է:


Ապեր, էս ինչ մի հատ կոմպլիմենտներ ես շռայլել: Դաժե ամաչում եմ ամբողջությամբ մեջբերեմ գրառումդ:  :Blush: 

Ռամ ջան, ուրեմն ցանկացած քաղաքկան ուժ կամ քաղաքկան գործիչ, հատկապես Լևոնի կլասի, երբ հայտարարություն ա անում կամ որևէ բան ա նախաձեռնում, պիտի երևի նախօրոք համոզված լինի, որ այդ առաջարկության մեջ ռացիանալություն կա կամ այն գոնե մասմաբ իրագործելի է: Ուրեմն Գազի ակցիան գժանոց ակցիա ա, շատ ա դուրս եկել, ոչ մի վատ բան դրա մասին չեմ ասել, հիմա էլ չեմ ասում - էկեք դատվենք պետության հետ ու համախմբվենք էտ հարցի շուրջ - ես առաջինը կստորագրեմ բողոքողների ցուցակը: Իշխանությունների հետ կիսովի փաստահավք խումբ բացելու ակցիա/առաջարկությունը, բռատ, էնքան անիմսատ ա քննարկելը, որ ես հարցը սենց եմ ձևակերպվում - էն օրը երբ էտ Ռոբի փողերը հաշվող ու նրա հնարավոր վերադարձը կանխող անկանխակալ փաստահավաք խումբը ՀԱԿ (50%) + իշխանություն (50%) մոդելով կձևավորվի ու կսկի փաստեր հավաքել, քեզ 500 դոլար փող եմ տալիս ու թողնում եմ մի հատ կտցնես: Իսկ եթե տենց խումբ, խելամիտ ժամկետներում (հայ թուրքական արձանագրությունների տեքստից), չի ձևավորվում, ապեր, դու ընդամենը ընդունում ես որ ՀԱԿ-ը ֆուֆլոյա տալկատ անում:

----------


## Rhayader

> Սովորական իրականությանը չհամատասխանության պնդող (չեմ ուզում ասել ստախոսություն), հորինված, կպցված, խեղաթյուրված բնորոշումներ:


Անհիմն արտահայտություն, որը (նպատակադրված կամ չիմանալու ու միամտության համատեղման հետևանքով) աղավաղում է իրականությունը: Որովհետև ես կարող եմ հիմնավորել ասածս, բերելով կոնկրետ օրինակներ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, դու նորից փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեությունը նսեմացնելու փորձեր ես անում, անօգուտ:


Իսկ դու նսեմացումից ի՞նչ օգտակարություն էիր անկկալում, Չուկ ջան:  :Tongue:  Էտ փաստահավքի գործունեությունն ու նրա գնատահատականները, քո պատճառով վերածվեցին սադոմազոխիստական պոռնոֆիլմի - « Я Փաստահավաք խումբ, Я плохой мальшик, унижай меня, унижай»: 

Ապեր, բացի Նիկոլից, մարտի մեկի գծով էս երկրում դատված մարդ մինչև հիմա չկա - ուզում ես մի հատ փաստահավաք խումբ նսեմացնենք ուզում ես քսան հատ: Էտ ա գործունեության արդյունքը: Ես տնտեսագետ տղա եմ, խորը վեևլուծություններ չեմ կարում անեմ, իմ համար կարևոր ա ծախսեր-օգուտ հարաբերակցությունը, աշխատանքն էլ գնահատում եմ կոնկրետ արդյունքներով: Այ հենց էտ փաստահավաքված գործերը մտնեն դատարան ու մարդիկ դատվեն, կարաս մի հատ էլ Ռամի հետ դու կտցնես: Եթե դատ էլ երբևէ լինելու ա ուրեմն միայն ու միայն իշխանափոխությունից հետո: Ապեր, Սերժը ինտելեկտուալ գիտանտ չի, բայց ինքնասպան էլ չի, առավել ևս Քոչը:

----------


## Chuk

> Անհիմն արտահայտություն, որը (նպատակադրված կամ չիմանալու ու միամտության համատեղման հետևանքով) աղավաղում է իրականությունը: Որովհետև ես կարող եմ հիմնավորել ասածս, բերելով կոնկրետ օրինակներ:


Բեր  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ դու նսեմացումից ի՞նչ օգտակարություն էիր անկկալում, Չուկ ջան:  Էտ փաստահավքի գործունեությունն ու նրա գնատահատականները, քո պատճառով վերածվեցին սադոմազոխիստական պոռնոֆիլմի - « Я Փաստահավաք խումբ, Я плохой мальшик, унижай меня, унижай»: 
> 
> Ապեր, բացի Նիկոլից, մարտի մեկի գծով էս երկրում դատված մարդ մինչև հիմա չկա - ուզում ես մի հատ փաստահավաք խումբ նսեմացնենք ուզում ես քսան հատ: Էտ ա գործունեության արդյունքը: Ես տնտեսագետ տղա եմ, խորը վեևլուծություններ չեմ կարում անեմ, իմ համար կարևոր ա ծախսեր-օգուտ հարաբերակցությունը, աշխատանքն էլ գնահատում եմ կոնկրետ արդյունքներով: Այ հենց էտ փաստահավաքված գործերը մտնեն դատարան ու մարդիկ դատվեն, կարաս մի հատ էլ Ռամի հետ դու կտցնես: Եթե դատ էլ երբևէ լինելու ա ուրեմն միայն ու միայն իշխանափոխությունից հետո: Ապեր, Սերժը ինտելեկտուալ գիտանտ չի, բայց ինքնասպան էլ չի, առավել ևս Քոչը:


 Իսկ իշխանափոխությունը լինելու ա ՆԱԵՎ դրա շնորհիվ  :Smile: 
Անօգուտն էլ նկատի ունեի, որ փորձդ արդյունքի չբերեց ու դու դա հրաշալի հասկացել ես  :Wink: 
Ի դեպ, դու մինչև վերջերս միայն ռեալ «տեսողական» արդյունքներով չէիր դատում, աշխարհայացքդ շատ ավելի լայն էր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ իշխանափոխությունը լինելու ա ՆԱԵՎ դրա շնորհիվ


Այ նե զնայու, նե զնայու, Չուկ ջան: 



> Անօգուտն էլ նկատի ունեի, որ փորձդ արդյունքի չբերեց ու դու դա հրաշալի հասկացել ես


Ապեր, էս սկսել ես վհուկների որսով զբաղվել արդեն: Ի՞նչ փորձ, ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը:Ինչ արդյունք էի ակնկալում, որը չստացա, Չուկ ջան: Մի հատ հավաքվի, եղբայր: Փաստահավաք խմբերին փաստահավաքեմ, էտ ինչ մի հատ փորձ էի ես անում, որ արդյունք չտվեց, ու ես էլ պիտի հիմա հասկացած գլուխս կախ հեռանամ: 



> Ի դեպ, դու մինչև վերջերս միայն ռեալ «տեսողական» արդյունքներով չէիր դատում, աշխարհայացքդ շատ ավելի լայն էր:


ՀԱԿ-ի ու Լևոնի ելույթների շնորհիվ ա ՆԱԵՎ, որ աշխարհայացքս նեղացել ա:

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, մտնե՞նք բառախաղի ու բառակոխի տիրույթ: Մտիր: Ես պաս:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, էս սկսել ես վհուկների որսով զբաղվել արդեն: Ի՞նչ փորձ, ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը:Ինչ արդյունք էի ակնկալում, որը չստացա, Չուկ ջան: Մի հատ հավաքվի, եղբայր: Փաստահավաք խմբերին փաստահավաքեմ, էտ ինչ մի հատ փորձ էի ես անում, որ արդյունք չտվեց, ու ես էլ պիտի հիմա հասկացած գլուխս կախ հեռանամ:


Ես ինչ կոդերով եք խոսում իրար հետ?Որ մոդեռները չջոգեն?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, մտնե՞նք բառախաղի ու բառակոխի տիրույթ: Մտիր: Ես պաս:


Ապեր, էտ տիրույթը ոչ ես կարամ մտնեմ, ոչ էլ դու - մոնոպոլացված ա: Չասեմ ում կողմից, դու ինձանից լավ գիտես:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, էս ինչ մի հատ կոմպլիմենտներ ես շռայլել: Դաժե ամաչում եմ ամբողջությամբ մեջբերեմ գրառումդ: 
> 
> Ռամ ջան, ուրեմն ցանկացած քաղաքկան ուժ կամ քաղաքկան գործիչ, հատկապես Լևոնի կլասի, երբ հայտարարություն ա անում կամ որևէ բան ա նախաձեռնում, պիտի երևի նախօրոք համոզված լինի, որ այդ առաջարկության մեջ ռացիանալություն կա կամ այն գոնե մասմաբ իրագործելի է: Ուրեմն Գազի ակցիան գժանոց ակցիա ա, շատ ա դուրս եկել, ոչ մի վատ բան դրա մասին չեմ ասել, հիմա էլ չեմ ասում - էկեք դատվենք պետության հետ ու համախմբվենք էտ հարցի շուրջ - ես առաջինը կստորագրեմ բողոքողների ցուցակը: Իշխանությունների հետ կիսովի փաստահավք խումբ բացելու ակցիա/առաջարկությունը, բռատ, էնքան անիմսատ ա քննարկելը, որ ես հարցը սենց եմ ձևակերպվում - էն օրը երբ էտ Ռոբի փողերը հաշվող ու նրա հնարավոր վերադարձը կանխող անկանխակալ փաստահավաք խումբը ՀԱԿ (50%) + իշխանություն (50%) մոդելով կձևավորվի ու կսկի փաստեր հավաքել, քեզ 500 դոլար փող եմ տալիս ու թողնում եմ մի հատ կտցնես: Իսկ եթե տենց խումբ, խելամիտ ժամկետներում (հայ թուրքական արձանագրությունների տեքստից), չի ձևավորվում, ապեր, դու ընդամենը ընդունում ես որ ՀԱԿ-ը ֆուֆլոյա տալկատ անում:


Ապեր տես ես ինչ եմ ասում: Ես ասում եմ որ խնդիր ա դրված այդ նյութերը հասարակական քննարկման նյութ դարձնել, որի կբերի նոր փաստերի ի հայտ գալուն, Քոչարյանի արած թալանի, երկիրը հարստահարելու մասին: Այսինքն այդ հանձնաժողով ստեծելու մասին միտքը, գործիք է ծառայելու որ Քոչարյանի անձի շուրջ միայն բացասական իրադարություններ քննարկվեն և այդ հրապարկաված նյութերը երկար ժամանակ մնան ջրի երես: Պարզ բան: Մարդ կա չի լսել ընդհանարպես այդ հոդվածների մասին: Բայց քանի որ հիմա ընդիմությունը, տարբեր վերլուծաբաններ, ակտիվիստներ, և այլն, կսկսեն քննարկել թե դա ինչ հանձնաժողով է , արդեն դա տարածում կգտնի ու երկար կմնա որպես քննարակվող նյութ: Էլ չեմ ասում որ կարողա Գալուստը մի հատ մեկանաբանություն անի... :Smile: 
Շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ Քոչարյանը վերադառանլու է: Բայց եթե նա վերադարձավ առանց որոշկի ժողովրդական հենարանի, առանց որոշակի լեգիտիմության ինքը չի լինի հարց լուծող ֆիգուր: Կլինի ուղղակի ԿԳԲ-ի հերթական պռոյկետ, որը լիքն է մեր քաղ դաշտում, հենց Սեռժը կա էլի: Այսինքն ինքը եթե եկավ, գալու է այլ առաջադրանքով, իսկ որպեսզի ինքը դաշտում եղած խաղացողների կողմից դիտվի լուրջ մրցակից պետք է ունենա այդ հենարանը:Հիմա ընդիմությունը այդ հանձնաժողովի մասին անընդհատ խոսելով քոչարյանին "ոչնչացնում է" որպես քաղ գործիչ, անընդհատ բացասական վարկանիշ պահելով: Կարող է միայն ընդիմությունը բացի, կամ նույնիսկ ընդհնարապես չբացվի այդ հանձնաժողվոը, բայց կարևորը քոչարյանի անձը անընդհատ արծածվելու է որպես թալանչի, մարդասպան: Դա բերելու նրան որ շատ դժվար է լինելու քաղաքական հենարան ստեղծել, եթե ոչ անհնարին: Սա է հարցը: Վիժեցնել այդ կեղծ լեգիտիմացման պրոցեսը:
Ըստ էության Հաագայի դատարանի հարցը ևս մի քաղաքական գործիք է, խաղաքարտ, քոչարյանի մարդսապանի "հեղինակությունը" պահելու համար...
Դրա համար եմ ասում մենակ վարագույրի գույնը ոչինիչ չի ասում:

----------


## davidus

> Ապեր տես ես ինչ եմ ասում: Ես ասում եմ որ խնդիր ա դրված այդ նյութերը հասարակական քննարկման նյութ դարձնել, որի կբերի նոր փաստերի ի հայտ գալուն, Քոչարյանի արած թալանի, երկիրը հարստահարելու մասին: Այսինքն այդ հանձնաժողով ստեծելու մասին միտքը, գործիք է ծառայելու որ Քոչարյանի անձի շուրջ միայն բացասական իրադարություններ քննարկվեն և այդ հրապարկաված նյութերը երկար ժամանակ մնան ջրի երես: Պարզ բան: Մարդ կա չի լսել ընդհանարպես այդ հոդվածների մասին: Բայց քանի որ հիմա ընդիմությունը, տարբեր վերլուծաբաններ, ակտիվիստներ, և այլն, կսկսեն քննարկել թե դա ինչ հանձնաժողով է , արդեն դա տարածում կգտնի ու երկար կմնա որպես քննարակվող նյութ: Էլ չեմ ասում որ կարողա Գալուստը մի հատ մեկանաբանություն անի...
> Շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ Քոչարյանը վերադառանլու է: Բայց եթե նա վերադարձավ առանց որոշկի ժողովրդական հենարանի, առանց որոշակի լեգիտիմության ինքը չի լինի հարց լուծող ֆիգուր: Կլինի ուղղակի ԿԳԲ-ի հերթական պռոյկետ, որը լիքն է մեր քաղ դաշտում, հենց Սեռժը կա էլի: Այսինքն ինքը եթե եկավ, գալու է այլ առաջադրանքով, իսկ որպեսզի ինքը դաշտում եղած խաղացողների կողմից դիտվի լուրջ մրցակից պետք է ունենա այդ հենարանը:Հիմա ընդիմությունը այդ հանձնաժողովի մասին անընդհատ խոսելով քոչարյանին "ոչնչացնում է" որպես քաղ գործիչ, անընդհատ բացասական վարկանիշ պահելով: Կարող է միայն ընդիմությունը բացի, կամ նույնիսկ ընդհնարապես չբացվի այդ հանձնաժողվոը, բայց կարևորը քոչարյանի անձը անընդհատ արծածվելու է որպես թալանչի, մարդասպան: Դա բերելու նրան որ շատ դժվար է լինելու քաղաքական հենարան ստեղծել, եթե ոչ անհնարին: Սա է հարցը: Վիժեցնել այդ կեղծ լեգիտիմացման պրոցեսը:
> Ըստ էության Հաագայի դատարանի հարցը ևս մի քաղաքական գործիք է, խաղաքարտ, քոչարյանի մարդսապանի "հեղինակությունը" պահելու համար...
> Դրա համար եմ ասում մենակ վարագույրի գույնը ոչինիչ չի ասում:


Ram ապեր, էս ինձ ա թվում, թե իսկականից տենց գերագնահատում ես Քոչարյանի "հնարավոր" լեգիտիմությունը???? ասեմ քեզ Գալուստը ավելի մեծ շանսեր ունի լեգիտիմ կերպով ղեկին նստելու, քան Քոչը, էդ պարզից էլ պարզ ա: Քոչարյանի համար ոչինչ չի կարա հենարան լինի, բացի իրա թայֆից, դրանում համոզված եմ: Էդ առումով փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեությունը դժվար թե որոշակի արդյունք տա: Այ ուրիշ բան, եթե ասես խումբը զոռով-շառով ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ նյութեր հավաքի ու պահի` հնարավոր դատական գործընթաց սկսելու համար: Այդ դեպքում նույնիսկ ես կընդունեմ, որ իրենց գործողություններով աչքս են մտել: Բայց արի համաձայնվենք, որ խմբի հինմական նպատակ սահմանել Քոչի վրա յառլիկ կպցնելը, իզուր ուժերի ու ժամանակի կորուստ ա: Նույն հաջողությամբ թող Զախարյանի ու Բեգլարյանի տակը սկսեն փորել, եթե դա անելու են զուտ պիտակավորելու ու սև PR անելու համար

----------


## Rammer

> Ram ապեր, էս ինձ ա թվում, թե իսկականից տենց գերագնահատում ես Քոչարյանի "հնարավոր" լեգիտիմությունը???? ասեմ քեզ Գալուստը ավելի մեծ շանսեր ունի լեգիտիմ կերպով ղեկին նստելու, քան Քոչը, էդ պարզից էլ պարզ ա: Քոչարյանի համար ոչինչ չի կարա հենարան լինի, բացի իրա թայֆից, դրանում համոզված եմ: Էդ առումով փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեությունը դժվար թե որոշակի արդյունք տա: Այ ուրիշ բան, եթե ասես խումբը զոռով-շառով ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ նյութեր հավաքի ու պահի` հնարավոր դատական գործընթաց սկսելու համար: Այդ դեպքում նույնիսկ ես կընդունեմ, որ իրենց գործողություններով աչքս են մտել: Բայց արի համաձայնվենք, որ խմբի հինմական նպատակ սահմանել Քոչի վրա յառլիկ կպցնելը, իզուր ուժերի ու ժամանակի կորուստ ա: Նույն հաջողությամբ թող Զախարյանի ու Բեգլարյանի տակը սկսեն փորել, եթե դա անելու են զուտ պիտակավորելու ու սև PR անելու համար


Ապեր նույնիսկ ամենավարկաբեկված քաղ գործչին կարելի է որոշակի տեխնոլոգիաններով վերադարձնել քաղ. և դարձնել լուրջ ֆիգուր, եթե չկա հակազդեցություն, եթե չկա դրա դեմ առնող այլ ուժ, այն էլ մեր հիվանդ պետությունում: Քոչարյանը վերադառնալու է ռուսական մանդատով: Բեգլարյանը, կամ մյուսնները չունեն քոչարյանի դիրքը, ոչ միայն իր թայֆում այլև դրսում: Նույնիսկ նախագիծ կա այսպես կոչված "ազգայնականների" դաշինք ստեղծել, որոնք և պետք է ստեղծեն այդ հենարանը: Այդ կոնտքեստում պարզ է դառնում ՍԴՀԿ-ի բաժանումը օրինակ: Այլ սիմպտոմներ էլ կան դրա համար: Այսինքն քաղաքացիական հոսանք է ընդիմությունը փորձում ուղղորդել Քոչարյանի դեմ, առողջ  և համարժեք պատասխան: Իսկ Հաագայի դատարանի իմ ասած մասը, դա քաղաքական է`միջոց քոչարյանին զրկելու նվազագույն իսկ լեգիտիմության պոտենցիալից : Քո ասածը իրավական է, որը իմ ասածին չի հակասւոմ ևշատ ռեալ է  ոչ թե պիտակավորելու, այլ պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու նախադեպ ստեղծելու: Բայց դա մի օրվա գործ չի, շատ երկար գործընթաց է, որը ի դեպ ևս հասարակության ներգրավածություն  է ապահովում:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ապեր տես ես ինչ եմ ասում: Ես ասում եմ որ խնդիր ա դրված այդ նյութերը հասարակական քննարկման նյութ դարձնել, որի կբերի նոր փաստերի ի հայտ գալուն, Քոչարյանի արած թալանի, երկիրը հարստահարելու մասին: Այսինքն այդ հանձնաժողով ստեծելու մասին միտքը, գործիք է ծառայելու որ Քոչարյանի անձի շուրջ միայն բացասական իրադարություններ քննարկվեն և այդ հրապարկաված նյութերը երկար ժամանակ մնան ջրի երես: Պարզ բան: *Մարդ կա չի լսել* ընդհանարպես այդ հոդվածների մասին: Բայց քանի որ հիմա ընդիմությունը, տարբեր վերլուծաբաններ, ակտիվիստներ, և այլն, կսկսեն քննարկել թե դա ինչ հանձնաժողով է , արդեն դա տարածում կգտնի ու երկար կմնա որպես քննարակվող նյութ: Էլ չեմ ասում որ կարողա Գալուստը մի հատ մեկանաբանություն անի...
> Շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ Քոչարյանը վերադառանլու է: Բայց եթե նա վերադարձավ առանց որոշկի ժողովրդական հենարանի, առանց որոշակի լեգիտիմության ինքը չի լինի հարց լուծող ֆիգուր: Կլինի ուղղակի ԿԳԲ-ի հերթական պռոյկետ, որը լիքն է մեր քաղ դաշտում, հենց Սեռժը կա էլի: Այսինքն ինքը եթե եկավ, գալու է այլ առաջադրանքով, իսկ որպեսզի ինքը դաշտում եղած խաղացողների կողմից դիտվի լուրջ մրցակից պետք է ունենա այդ հենարանը:Հիմա ընդիմությունը այդ հանձնաժողովի մասին անընդհատ խոսելով քոչարյանին "ոչնչացնում է" որպես քաղ գործիչ, անընդհատ բացասական վարկանիշ պահելով: Կարող է միայն ընդիմությունը բացի, կամ նույնիսկ ընդհնարապես չբացվի այդ հանձնաժողվոը, բայց կարևորը քոչարյանի անձը անընդհատ արծածվելու է որպես թալանչի, մարդասպան: Դա բերելու նրան որ շատ դժվար է լինելու քաղաքական հենարան ստեղծել, եթե ոչ անհնարին: Սա է հարցը: Վիժեցնել այդ կեղծ լեգիտիմացման պրոցեսը:
> Ըստ էության Հաագայի դատարանի հարցը ևս մի քաղաքական գործիք է, խաղաքարտ, քոչարյանի մարդսապանի "հեղինակությունը" պահելու համար...
> Դրա համար եմ ասում մենակ վարագույրի գույնը ոչինիչ չի ասում:


Վիշապը նշել էր, որ Հայստանաում անտեղյակ մարդ չկա ու հատուկ շեշտել էր, որ մի գուցե արգելափակված անմեղսունակների մեջ լինեն, բայց դա էլ հարցական է:  :Ok: 
Հարցը ոչ թե մարդկանց տեղեկացնելով կամ շահագռգռելով /ասենք գազի հարցը/ հրապարակ բերելն է, այլ իշխանափոխության մեխանիզմի մեջ համոզելը- թե ժողովուրդ սաղով գնում ենք բանկ /կամ քարավան/ կտրելու:  :Ok: 
Հեսա պրոյեկտը, էս մեկս աթանդա ա  կայնում, ըստից մտնում ենք, էս -էս մարդկանցով բանկի պահակի հարցերն ենք լուծում, էս մի մասնագետը սեյֆի դուռն ա բացում,  չալոն-մկոն փողերն են կրում, ես ու դու էլ լիմուզինի բագաժնիկի մոտ ենք կայնում: Հետո էլ ավարը բաժանող հանձնաժողովով փողերը չեսնի կիսում ենք:  :Ok: 
Այ սա չկա, եթե սա լիներ,  բանկը վաղուց կտրած կլինեինք ու հիմա հայաստանը գերմանիա էր:  :Hands Up: 
 Թե չէ հույսներս դրել ենք, թե բանկի մլիցեն խելագար ա, կգնա ինքը բանկը կթալանի կբերի կտա մեզ: Մենք էլ իրան չեսնի, օրենքով կդատենք:   :Bad:

----------


## Rammer

> Վիշապը նշել էր, որ Հայստանաում անտեղյակ մարդ չկա ու հատուկ շեշտել էր, որ մի գուցե արգելափակված անմեղսունակների մեջ լինեն, բայց դա էլ հարցական է: 
> Հարցը ոչ թե մարդկանց տեղեկացնելով կամ շահագռգռելով /ասենք գազի հարցը/ հրապարակ բերելն է, այլ իշխանափոխության մեխանիզմի մեջ համոզելը- թե ժողովուրդ սաղով գնում ենք բանկ /կամ քարավան/ կտրելու: 
> Հեսա պրոյեկտը, էս մեկս աթանդա ա  կայնում, ըստից մտնում ենք, էս -էս մարդկանցով բանկի պահակի հարցերն ենք լուծում, էս մի մասնագետը սեյֆի դուռն ա բացում,  չալոն-մկոն փողերն են կրում, ես ու դու էլ լիմուզինի բագաժնիկի մոտ ենք կայնում: Հետո էլ ավարը բաժանող հանձնաժողովով փողերը չեսնի կիսում ենք: 
> Այ սա չկա, եթե սա լիներ,  բանկը վաղուց կտրած կլինեինք ու հիմա հայաստանը գերմանիա էր: 
>  Թե չէ հույսներս դրել ենք, թե բանկի մլիցեն խելագար ա, կգնա ինքը բանկը կթալանի կբերի կտա մեզ: Մենք էլ իրան չեսնի, օրենքով կդատենք:


Է հա Բիձ ջան, Վիշապը նաև հեռուստաընկերություն չբացելու համար ՀԱԿ-ին մահվան ա դատապառտել...

Քո ասածը դեարբաշխման խնդիր է, որի առումով որոշակի թերացումներ կան: Բայց կարևորը բոլորը դա տեսնում են  և աշխատանք է տարվում այդ ուղությամբ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Է հա Բիձ ջան, Վիշապը նաև հեռուստաընկերություն չբացելու համար ՀԱԿ-ին մահվան ա դատապառտել...
> 
> Քո ասածը դեարբաշխման խնդիր է, որի առումով որոշակի թերացումներ կան: Բայց կարևորը բոլորը դա տեսնում են  և աշխատանք է տարվում այդ ուղությամբ:


Ես ա դու x. 
Դերաբաշխումը չի, շահային խնդիրների շուրջ համախմբելն է ու ցույց տալը, համոզելը, որ այսպես ենք անելու, - որ ասենք 10 զոհ ենք տալիս, 100 վիրավոր ու 99 տոկոս հավանականությամբ կրում ենք խաղը ու էնպիսի կաննոններ ենք ընդունում, որ էլ խախտել չլինի:
Բազմիցս նշել եմ, պետությունը սեփականություն է, ունեցվածք, այն սոցիալական ծառայություն չի: Մենք նրան դիտում ենք որպես երկնքից իջած մանանա: Ոչ, այն նաև մեխանիզմ է, որի նպատակն է այդ ունեցվածքը պաշտապնելը: Հայաստանի պրոբլեմն այն է, որ մի քանի հոգի են դրա տերը: Մարդկանց մեծամասնությունն էլ  ուզում է մի թուլաբածին էլ իրենը լինի: Թուլաբաժին են ուզում, էդքան էլ ստանում են:  
Շատ ես ուզում, շատ ուզենալու ձևերով ու ռիսկով է պետք պայքարել, այլ ոչ թե ստից լոզունգներով  :Ok:

----------


## Rammer

> Ես ա դու x. 
> Դերաբաշխումը չի, շահային խնդիրների շուրջ համախմբելն է ու ցույց տալը, համոզելը, որ այսպես ենք անելու, - որ ասենք 10 զոհ ենք տալիս, 100 վիրավոր ու 99 տոկոս հավանականությամբ կրում ենք խաղը ու էնպիսի կաննոններ ենք ընդունում, որ էլ խախտել չլինի:
> Բազմիցս նշել եմ, պետությունը սեփականություն է, ունեցվածք, այն սոցիալական ծառայություն չի: Մենք նրան դիտում ենք որպես երկնքից իջած մանանա: Ոչ, այն նաև մեխանիզմ է, որի նպատակն է այդ ունեցվածքը պաշտապնելը: Հայաստանի պրոբլեմն այն է, որ մի քանի հոգի են դրա տերը: Մարդկանց մեծամասնությունն էլ  ուզում է մի թուլաբածին էլ իրենը լինի: Թուլաբաժին են ուզում, էդքան էլ ստանում են:  
> Շատ ես ուզում, շատ ուզենալու ձևերով ու ռիսկով է պետք պայքարել, այլ ոչ թե ստից լոզունգներով


Աչոտը միշտ կա  :Smile: 
Քո ասածը ճիշտ գազի ակցիան է, որը կոնկրետ քայլերով, կոնկրետ մարդիկ իրականացնելու են...

----------


## Rammer

> Ես ա դու x. 
> Դերաբաշխումը չի, շահային խնդիրների շուրջ համախմբելն է ու ցույց տալը, համոզելը, որ այսպես ենք անելու, - որ ասենք 10 զոհ ենք տալիս, 100 վիրավոր ու 99 տոկոս հավանականությամբ կրում ենք խաղը ու էնպիսի կաննոններ ենք ընդունում, որ էլ խախտել չլինի:
> Բազմիցս նշել եմ, պետությունը սեփականություն է, ունեցվածք, այն սոցիալական ծառայություն չի: Մենք նրան դիտում ենք որպես երկնքից իջած մանանա: Ոչ, այն նաև մեխանիզմ է, որի նպատակն է այդ ունեցվածքը պաշտապնելը: Հայաստանի պրոբլեմն այն է, որ մի քանի հոգի են դրա տերը: Մարդկանց մեծամասնությունն էլ  ուզում է մի թուլաբածին էլ իրենը լինի: Թուլաբաժին են ուզում, էդքան էլ ստանում են:  
> Շատ ես ուզում, շատ ուզենալու ձևերով ու ռիսկով է պետք պայքարել, այլ ոչ թե ստից լոզունգներով


Ի դեպ պարզվում ա դու խիստ սոցեալիստ ես հա?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Շատ հետաքրքիր տեսակետ ա : Այս տեսակետով`սեփական շահերից բխող, ամեն ինչ կարելի է հիմնավորել, նույնիսկ 5000 դրամ վերցնելը:


Իսկ քեզ ինչ է թվում, էդ 5000 դրամ վերցնողները հատուկ տականքություն են արել, որ մենակ թե Լևոնը չընտրվի՞։ Գուցե և այդպես, իսկ գուցե չեն տեսել իրենց շահը, թե ինչ պիտի փոխվի իրենց կյանքում, եթե Լևոնը ընտրվի, փոխարենը տեսել են նաղդ 5000 դրամանոցը ու առաջնորդվել են «շնից մազ պոկելն էլ օգուտ ա» սկզբունքով։ Միևնույն է, էդ մարդիկ չեն հավատացել որ դրական փոփոխություն կլինի իշխանափոխությունից հետ, կամ չեն հասկացել թե ինչ է ասում կամ ուզում Լևոնը (ենթադրենք Լևոնը այդ մարդկանց համար լավ բան էր ուզում անել)։ Սա գործոն է, որ պիտի քաղաքականապես գրագետ ուժը հաշվի առնի, ու այդ մարդկանց տականքներ կամ ճիվաղներ անվանելու ու վանելու փոխարեն մտածի թե ինչը ճիշտ չի արել, որ էս մարդիկ մնացել են բորտին ու բավարարվել 5000 դրամով։ Նու գոնե ամենաքիչը էդ մարդկանց չարհամարել, ու չստորացնել, որովհետև նրանք նույնպես այս երկրի քաղաքացիներ են, և դու պատրաստվում ես այդ մարդկանց իշխանությունը դառնալ ևս։

----------


## Rammer

> Իսկ քեզ ինչ է թվում, էդ 5000 դրամ վերցնողները հատուկ տականքություն են արել, որ մենակ թե Լևոնը չընտրվի՞։ Գուցե և այդպես, իսկ գուցե չեն տեսել իրենց շահը, թե ինչ պիտի փոխվի իրենց կյանքում, եթե Լևոնը ընտրվի, փոխարենը տեսել են նաղդ 5000 դրամանոցը ու առաջնորդվել են «շնից մազ պոկելն էլ օգուտ ա» սկզբունքով։ Միևնույն է, էդ մարդիկ չեն հավատացել որ դրական փոփոխություն կլինի իշխանափոխությունից հետ, կամ չեն հասկացել թե ինչ է ասում կամ ուզում Լևոնը (ենթադրենք Լևոնը այդ մարդկանց համար լավ բան էր ուզում անել)։ Սա գործոն է, որ պիտի քաղաքականապես գրագետ ուժը հաշվի առնի, ու այդ մարդկանց տականքներ կամ ճիվաղներ անվանելու ու վանելու փոխարեն մտածի թե ինչը ճիշտ չի արել, որ էս մարդիկ մնացել են բորտին ու բավարարվել 5000 դրամով։ Նու գոնե ամենաքիչը էդ մարդկանց չարհամարել, ու չստորացնել, որովհետև նրանք նույնպես այս երկրի քաղաքացիներ են, և դու պատրաստվում ես այդ մարդկանց իշխանությունը դառնալ ևս։


Վիշապ ջան դու առաջարկում ես ամուսանալ պուտանկի հետ...
Բազմիցս, բացատրվել է քաղաքական պուտանկա աշխատելու հետևանքների մասին: Բացատրել է և Լևոնը, և այլ քաղ դեմքեր, նույնսիկ իշխանությունից որոշները: Ու Լևոնը կապ չունի: Ու դու իզուր ես այդ մարդկանց արդարացնում, իրենք շատ լավ գիտակցված գնում ու ծախվում են... Դե հիմա տես ՀԱԿ-ի գազի ակցիյաին պետք է որ միանան հենց այդ ստամոքսոտ 5000-նոցները: Եթե էլի ասենք 1500 չծախվեն էլի...

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> 
> Մնացածը մկենաբանելու կարիք չունեմ:
> Մշտապես կարելի է սեփական պասիվության մեղքը բարդել այլոց վրա ու գուցե և ճիշտ կլինես:
> Պարզապես այստեղ պարզորոշ ուրվագծվում է իմ ու քո տարբերությունների գիծը. մեկը սահմանափակվում է սեփական պրոբլեմների լուծմամբ, մյուսը հասկանում, որ գլոբալ փոփոխությունների համար հասնելու համար պետք է լինել հնարավորինս ակտիվ, չսպասել հրավերների, մեղքը չբարդել այլոց վրա, իր բաժինը փորձում է կրել: Մի կողմ դնենք քննարկումը, թե մեզնից ով է ճիշտ. գուցե դու, իսկ գուցե ես, ընդամենը ուզեցի այս սահմանային գիծը ցույց տալ: Իսկ ընտրությունը քոնն է, մենք քեզնից կարող ենք ակնկալել մասնակցություն, բայց պահանջել չենք կարող:


Չուկ, մնացածը պակա՞ս կարևոր է։ Դու ինչ ես կարծում, գլոբալ փոփոխությունների համար մարդիկ պիտի քոռեքոռ հավատան, թե Լևոնը ինչ է ասում, ու անեն էն, ինչ որ ասում է Լևոնը, կամ Նիկո՞լը։ Մարդիկ ամենաքիչը գոնե պիտի տեսնեն գործողությունների ընթացքի ու արդյունքի ճշմարտանման լինելը, ու դա ինչքան պարզ մատուցվեր, այնքան շատ կլինեին տեսնողներն ու հասկացողները, այսինքն միջին վիճակագրական կիսագրագետ բանվոր–գյուղացիական հասարակարգը, որը ամենատուժված ու արհամարված խավն է, կդառնար գործոն։ Իսկ Լևոնի և այլոց վերացական էմոցիոնալ կոչերից օրինակ ես ինքս դժվարությամբ եմ ֆիլտրում պրակտիկ մասը, այսինքն միջին ունակությունների տեր քաղաքացու համար սրանք որևէ պարզ բան չեն ասում, և անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ դիտավորյալ չեն ասում որովհետև իրականում ասելիք չունեն և անելիք չունեն և չեն էլ ուզում ունենալ, որովհետև իրենք իրենց չեն հավատում։ Ես ինժեներ մարդ եմ, ու ցանկացած խնդիր ինժեներական տեսանկյունից կարելի է բաժանել հանգույցների, ու այդ հանգույցները լուծելու ալգորիթմներ որոնել։ Բայց ամենակարևոր հարցը պրոբլեմը ճիշտ ձևակերպելն է ու պրոբլեմի պատճառները հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվորեն շարադրելն է։ Օրինակ պրոբլեմ.
7–ի դատավարության ընթացքում ժողովդրի քանակը քիչ էր, եթե ասենք տասնապատիկ շատ լինեին, ապա հնարավոր է ազդեին վճիռների կայացման վրա։ Ժողովդրի ճնշման դեմը խաղ չկա։
Ինչու՞ էր քիչ։ Եթե մակերեսայնորեն մոտենանք խնդրին ապա կմտածենք որ.
1. Վախենում էին տնից դուրս գալ ու ծեծ ուտել,
2. Հույս չունեին որ էդպես հարց կլուծվի,
3. Ուզում էին տներում նստած մնային ու տելեվիզոռ նայեին, իսկ իրենց փոխարեն ով ուզում էր, թող գնար հարցեր լուծեր ու լավացներ իրենց կյանքը։
4. Էնքան եսապաշտ ու կարճատես են, որ իրենց թվում է թե իրենք պրոբլեմ չունեն։
Վե՛րջ։ Թվում է թե գտանք թե ինչումն է մեր պրոբլեմը։ Ու ի՞նչ։ Տուպիկի առաջ լռված մնացինք չէ՞, կամ էլ ինքներս մեզ սկսեցինք կուտ տալ, թե հեսա էդ քաղաքացիները կինքնադաստիարակվեն ու կուղղեն իրենց «սխալները»։
Այնինչ ոչ, եթե փորձենք օբյեկտիվ ու իրատես լինել, ապա պարզապես կասենք այսպես՝
1. Մարդիկ փաթաթած ունեին, որովհետև Նիկոլի ազատությունը իրենց պետք չէր։ Այսինքն ոչ էլ պետք էր բանտարկությունը։ Այսինքն Նիկոլը իրենց պետք չէր։ Նու ամենաքիչը գոնե վիզ պետք չէր։ Քաղաքականությունը դա շահեր են։ Շահերը ավելի առաջնահերթ են, քան բարոյականությունը։ Հենա Լևոնը պարզ բացատրել էր, թե ինչու միջազգայինները չեն ասել, որ Հայաստանում սենց ընենց ոռի ընտրություններ են եղել ու ոռի դեպքեր են եղել։ Որովհետև դա միջազգայիններին պետք չի եղել։ Իսկ ինչու՞ պիտի մեր ժողովուրդը հանուն բարոյականության վնասեր իր շահերը։ Ի՞նչ եք կեղծ բարոյականություն խաղացնում, եթե էս ժողովդրին նորմալ բան առաջարկեիք էնպես, որ ժողովուրդը ձեզ հավատար որ դա բխում է իր շահերից, ապա էս ժողովուրդը հանուն իր շահերի ամեն ինչ էլ կաներ։ Այ դա կլիներ քաղաքական «օրենքների» շրջանակում։

----------

Askalaf (07.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր տես ես ինչ եմ ասում: Ես ասում եմ որ խնդիր ա դրված այդ նյութերը հասարակական քննարկման նյութ դարձնել, որի կբերի նոր փաստերի ի հայտ գալուն, Քոչարյանի արած թալանի, երկիրը հարստահարելու մասին: *Այսինքն այդ հանձնաժողով ստեծելու մասին միտքը, գործիք է ծառայելու որ Քոչարյանի անձի շուրջ միայն բացասական իրադարություններ քննարկվեն և այդ հրապարկաված նյութերը երկար ժամանակ մնան ջրի երես:* Պարզ բան: Մարդ կա չի լսել ընդհանարպես այդ հոդվածների մասին: Բայց քանի որ հիմա ընդիմությունը, տարբեր վերլուծաբաններ, ակտիվիստներ, և այլն, կսկսեն քննարկել թե դա ինչ հանձնաժողով է , արդեն դա տարածում կգտնի ու երկար կմնա որպես քննարակվող նյութ: Էլ չեմ ասում որ կարողա Գալուստը մի հատ մեկանաբանություն անի...
> Շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ Քոչարյանը վերադառանլու է: Բայց եթե նա վերադարձավ առանց որոշկի ժողովրդական հենարանի, առանց որոշակի լեգիտիմության ինքը չի լինի հարց լուծող ֆիգուր: Կլինի ուղղակի ԿԳԲ-ի հերթական պռոյկետ, որը լիքն է մեր քաղ դաշտում, հենց Սեռժը կա էլի: Այսինքն ինքը եթե եկավ, գալու է այլ առաջադրանքով, իսկ որպեսզի ինքը դաշտում եղած խաղացողների կողմից դիտվի լուրջ մրցակից պետք է ունենա այդ հենարանը:Հիմա ընդիմությունը այդ հանձնաժողովի մասին անընդհատ խոսելով քոչարյանին "ոչնչացնում է" որպես քաղ գործիչ, անընդհատ բացասական վարկանիշ պահելով: Կարող է միայն ընդիմությունը բացի, կամ նույնիսկ ընդհնարապես չբացվի այդ հանձնաժողվոը, բայց կարևորը քոչարյանի անձը անընդհատ արծածվելու է որպես թալանչի, մարդասպան: Դա բերելու նրան որ շատ դժվար է լինելու քաղաքական հենարան ստեղծել, եթե ոչ անհնարին: Սա է հարցը: Վիժեցնել այդ կեղծ լեգիտիմացման պրոցեսը:
> Ըստ էության Հաագայի դատարանի հարցը ևս մի քաղաքական գործիք է, խաղաքարտ, քոչարյանի մարդսապանի "հեղինակությունը" պահելու համար...
> Դրա համար եմ ասում մենակ վարագույրի գույնը ոչինիչ չի ասում:


Ռամ ջան, իմ լավ անուշ ախպեր, դու իսկականի՞ց հավատում ես, որ Քոչարյանի հետ կապված իրադարձությունները ջրի երես պահելու համար պետք ա փաստահավաք խումբ ստեղծվի ու էտ խմբում պիտի հավասր հավասր ՀԱԿ ու իշխանություն լինի՞: Ու եթե Քոչը վիզ դնի վերադառնալ հանկարծ դրա դեմը փաստավաք խմբի փաստերո՞վ ենք առնելու: Կամ Հաագայի ֆուլֆլոյո՞վ: Բռատ, էս ահագին ժամանակ ա Հայաստանը Շվեդիայա, խաբար չենք ախպերսսսս: Եթե էտ մեթոդներով Հայաստանում հնարավոր ա որևէ մեկի իշխանության հասնելը խանգարել, ապեր, ես էլ մեր երկրում բան չեմ ուզում փոխվի - մենք գժական, պեռվի կլաս եվրոպական երկրում ենք ապրում: Կեցե՛ Սերժը, կեցցե՛ սահմանադրությունը, կեցցե՛ դեմոկրատիան:  

Բռատ ջան, ալամ աշխարհը առանց փաստերի գիտի որ Մուկը, վարդանչիկը ու չոռնին մարդասպան հանցագործ տղեք են, ամեն մեկը մի հատ նամուսով պաշտոնի ա հիմա, ի՞նչ լրացուցիչ փաստ ա պետք: Եթե մի հատ հեռավոր գյուղում էլ մարդ կա որ չի իմանում որ քոչը թալնչի էր, կյանքում չի էլ իմանալու, ու փաստահավքի փաստերն էլ իրան չեն հասնելու: Ախպերս, հեչ բան չլին իմ էն չարչարկված տելեկանալից չունենք, որ մարդկանց բան ասենք, ինչո՞վ ենք ասելու: ՀԺ-ն մի ամիս ա ամեն օր էտ ա տպում, ՉԻ-ն էլ վրից, դրանից ավելի պիտի մարդիկ տեղեկացված լինե՞ն: Ո՞վ ու ի՞նչ մեթոդներով, բռատ ջան: 

Լավ ա վարչապետի պես չես ասում պետք ա հայեցակարգ ու ռազմավարություն գրել ու թիրախավորել բարձրաստճան պաշտոնյաների ունեցվածքը: Բռատ ջան, ՀԱԿ-ը ֆուֆլո տալկատ անելով արդեն լրիվ հավասարվել ա ՀՀԿ-ին: 

Հիմա, կոնկրետ, ՀԱԿ-ը առաջարկել ա որ փաստահավք խումբ ստեղծվի - ընդունու՞մ ես որ *էտ խումբը երբևէ չի ստեղծվելու* ու էտ բազարը ի սկզբանե աննպատակ, անիմաստ, սթից ջուրծեծոցի ա:

----------

Վիշապ (03.03.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ ջան, իմ լավ անուշ ախպեր, դու իսկականի՞ց հավատում ես, որ Քոչարյանի հետ կապված իրադարձությունները ջրի երես պահելու համար պետք ա փաստահավաք խումբ ստեղծվի ու էտ խմբում պիտի հավասր հավասր ՀԱԿ ու իշխանություն լինի՞: Ու եթե Քոչը վիզ դնի վերադառնալ հանկարծ դրա դեմը փաստավաք խմբի փաստերո՞վ ենք առնելու: Կամ Հաագայի ֆուլֆլոյո՞վ: Բռատ, էս ահագին ժամանակ ա Հայաստանը Շվեդիայա, խաբար չենք ախպերսսսս: Եթե էտ մեթոդներով Հայաստանում հնարավոր ա որևէ մեկի իշխանության հասնելը խանգարել, ապեր, ես էլ մեր երկրում բան չեմ ուզում փոխվի - մենք գժական, պեռվի կլաս եվրոպական երկրում ենք ապրում: Կեցե՛ Սերժը, կեցցե՛ սահմանադրությունը, կեցցե՛ դեմոկրատիան:  
> 
> Բռատ ջան, ալամ աշխարհը առանց փաստերի գիտի որ Մուկը, վարդանչիկը ու չոռնին մարդասպան հանցագործ տղեք են, ամեն մեկը մի հատ նամուսով պաշտոնի ա հիմա, ի՞նչ լրացուցիչ փաստ ա պետք: Եթե մի հատ հեռավոր գյուղում էլ մարդ կա որ չի իմանում որ քոչը թալնչի էր, կյանքում չի էլ իմանալու, ու փաստահավքի փաստերն էլ իրան չեն հասնելու: Ախպերս, հեչ բան չլին իմ էն չարչարկված տելեկանալից չունենք, որ մարդկանց բան ասենք, ինչո՞վ ենք ասելու: ՀԺ-ն մի ամիս ա ամեն օր էտ ա տպում, ՉԻ-ն էլ վրից, դրանից ավելի պիտի մարդիկ տեղեկացված լինե՞ն: Ո՞վ ու ի՞նչ մեթոդներով, բռատ ջան: 
> 
> Լավ ա վարչապետի պես չես ասում պետք ա հայեցակարգ ու ռազմավարություն գրել ու թիրախավորել բարձրաստճան պաշտոնյաների ունեցվածքը: Բռատ ջան, ՀԱԿ-ը ֆուֆլո տալկատ անելով արդեն լրիվ հավասարվել ա ՀՀԿ-ին: 
> 
> Հիմա, կոնկրետ, ՀԱԿ-ը առաջարկել ա որ փաստահավք խումբ ստեղծվի - ընդունու՞մ ես որ *էտ խումբը երբևէ չի ստեղծվելու* ու էտ բազարը ի սկզբանե աննպատակ, անիմաստ, սթից ջուրծեծոցի ա:



Ապեր, ցավդ տանեմ, էսքան գրում գրում եմ փաստորեն չես կարդում էլի... :Goblin:

----------

murmushka (03.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան դու առաջարկում ես ամուսանալ պուտանկի հետ...
> Բազմիցս, բացատրվել է քաղաքական պուտանկա աշխատելու հետևանքների մասին: Բացատրել է և Լևոնը, և այլ քաղ դեմքեր, նույնսիկ իշխանությունից որոշները: Ու Լևոնը կապ չունի: Ու դու իզուր ես այդ մարդկանց արդարացնում, իրենք շատ լավ գիտակցված գնում ու ծախվում են... Դե հիմա տես ՀԱԿ-ի գազի ակցիյաին պետք է որ միանան հենց այդ ստամոքսոտ 5000-նոցները: Եթե էլի ասենք 1500 չծախվեն էլի...


Ապեր, պուտանկան լավ օրից չի որ պուտանկա է: Ցանկացած պուտանկա եթե շանս ունենա առանց պուտանկայություն անելու նորմալ կյանքով ապրել, կապրի նորմալ կյանքով: Հիմա դու գնա Ռոսսիայի մոտ կանգնած պուտանկաներին առաջարկի չծախվել, նորմալ կյանքով ապրել, աշխատանքի անցնել, ամուսնանալ, տես քեզ ի՞նչ կասեն: Կասեն էսո՞վ ա էս դեմագոգը: Չէ դու մի հատ փորձի, եթե չես հավատում: Էդ որ բազմիցս բացատրվել է էդ հետևանքների մասին, մի հատ հարց տամ քեզ, ու՞մ համար հետևանքների, չլինի՞ Լևոնը կարագ ու մեղրի մեջ կորցնելու էր էդ 5000 դրամով ծախվող չեռնին, պրոստը չեռնը անհասկացող դեբիլ նառոդ դուրս եկավ: Էդ չեռնը Լևոնի վախտ որ սովից սատկում էր, Լևոնը նրանց առաջարկում էր բառացիորեն հետևյալը՝ «իրարից պարտք վերցրեք, յոլա գնացեք»: Բնականաբար չեռնին պարտք տվող չեղավ, Լևոնից էլ ամաչեցին պարտք ուզել: Ջո՞կ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ի դեպ պարզվում ա դու խիստ սոցեալիստ ես հա?


Ռամ ջան, ուրախ եմ, որ իմ սոցիալիստ լինելն էլ պարզեցիր:  :Hands Up: 
Երևի իմ ԿԳԲըշնիկ, ցրու, մոսադիստ կամ ղզլբաշ  ըլնելն էլ մտքումդ ա:  :Hands Up: 
Հա Ռամ ջան, մի զարմացի, ամեն մեկս էլ մի աիբ ունենք, ինչ անենք՞  :Hands Up:

----------


## Kuk

> Սովորական իրականությանը չհամատասխանության պնդող (*չեմ ուզում ասել ստախոսություն*), հորինված, կպցված, խեղաթյուրված բնորոշումներ:


Շատ մեծ սխալ ես անում, Չուկ ջան: Ու վատն էն ա, որ գիտակցելով ես անում էդ սխալը :Jpit:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ապեր, պուտանկան լավ օրից չի որ պուտանկա է: Ցանկացած պուտանկա եթե շանս ունենա առանց պուտանկայություն անելու նորմալ կյանքով ապրել, կապրի նորմալ կյանքով: Հիմա դու գնա Ռոսսիայի մոտ կանգնած պուտանկաներին առաջարկի չծախվել, նորմալ կյանքով ապրել, աշխատանքի անցնել, ամուսնանալ, տես քեզ ի՞նչ կասեն: Կասեն էսո՞վ ա էս դեմագոգը: Չէ դու մի հատ փորձի, եթե չես հավատում: Էդ որ բազմիցս բացատրվել է էդ հետևանքների մասին, մի հատ հարց տամ քեզ, ու՞մ համար հետևանքների, չլինի՞ Լևոնը կարագ ու մեղրի մեջ կորցնելու էր էդ 5000 դրամով ծախվող չեռնին, պրոստը չեռնը անհասկացող դեբիլ նառոդ դուրս եկավ: Էդ չեռնը Լևոնի վախտ որ սովից սատկում էր, Լևոնը նրանց առաջարկում էր բառացիորեն հետևյալը՝ «իրարից պարտք վերցրեք, յոլա գնացեք»: Բնականաբար չեռնին պարտք տվող չեղավ, Լևոնից էլ ամաչեցին պարտք ուզել: Ջո՞կ:


Պուտանկին չանպատվել: :Stop:  :Sorry:  :Ok: 
Պուտանկեն ա եղել մարդկային պրոգրեսսի հիմքը: Մարդու մեջ "պուտանկությունը" չլներ հիմա ծառերից չէր իջել: :Ok: 
Բազմիցս առիթ է եղել այս  հարցը որպես հիմնային քննարկելու, բայց մտածել եմ որ դեռ շուտ է: Հիմա  տեսնում եմ որ доехали :  :Ok: 
Պուտանկեն է, որը իր պատկերացումներով լավից դեպի լավին է ձգտում, ու դրանով փոխում, լավացնում, հետաքրքրացնում, թարմացնում  է իր կյանքն ու հետագա սերնդի գեները: / Զուտ փողի համար փողոց ելածին չենք քննարկում- անշահախնդիր, չափավոր պոռնկություն/դավաճանության  մասին է խոսքը: / :Ok: 
Ժողովուդն իր էությամբ կին է, ձգտում է գտնել մի ուժեղի ու ենթարկվելով նրան, երջանիկ, ապահով կյանք ունենալ: Եթե հրապարակում կա մի առավել ուժեղը, ապա ոչ մի սխալ բան չկա նրանում, որ հիմա էլ ժողովուրդը ձգտի մտնել այդ նոր ուժեղի հովանու տակ: 
Քաղաքական պայքարի տրամաբանությունն է սրա վրա հիմնված: Պահպանողականությունն էլ  ռադիկալիզմն էլ հարգում են այս ներքին պահանջը: Ժողովրդավարությունն է սրա վրա նստած: Եղածին 2 սռոկից հետո վռնդում են ոչ միայն ԲՏ դառնալու պատճառով, այլ որ փոխեն, նորին, ջահելին, ավելի ունակին բերեն որպես ժողովրդի "գործերի կառավարիչ":  
Բայց քանի որ մեր ներքին պետական կյանքի տրամաբանությունը հեռուէ նորմալից, նույնիսկ մեր տեսական պատկերացումների մեջ է ամեն ինչ գլխիվայր  շուռ եկած: Ու դարեր ի վեր, որպես ժողովուրդ համոզվելով, որ ներսում կարգին, ուժեղ "տղամարդիկ" չկան, աշքներս դրսի վրա է, թե մեկը գա մեզ "տիրություն" անի: Քոչը մի գուցե "հայր մերը" չգիտի, բայց էս պարզագույն հարցը մեր սաղից շատ լավ գիտեր ու շատ էլ լավ որպես ներքին տղամարդ խաղաց: Հիմա նայում ենք եղածին, ասում ենք- չէ հա, սա էն չի: Թող մի քիչ գոնե բոյովը գա:
Այն, որ ախքը, դոդը, մյուսները թվեր ունեն, դա ժողովրդի մի մասի աղքատության վրա հիմնված ֆիզիկական պոռնկությունից է գալիս:  
Բայց հարցը նրանում է, որ մարդիկ սովորեն քաղաքականապես դավաճանել թույլիկին ու գնալ ուժեղի հետևից: Լիդերի համար կարևորը ոչ թե ճիշտ, այլ տղամարդ լինելն է: Ժողովրդի համար էլ կարևորը ոչ թե անվերջ նվիրված, այլ չափավոր պուտանկա լինելն է  հանդեպ այդ լիդերը: Ճիշտ այնպես-ինչպես կյանքում- կինը հեզ է լինում սկզբում, բայց դրության տերը -տանը և հետագայում:  :Ok:  
 Թույլ լինելով հանդերձ, ամեն ժողովուրդն ինքն է ընտրում ու ճամփա տալիս իր ԲՏ-ուն: Կուզեք բողոքեք, բայց սա է քաղաքական աշխարհի տրամաբանությունը: Ու հենց հիմա ժողովուրդը դա էլ անում է: Հրապարակ են մտել պահանջված հազար ու մի տեսակի ԲՏ ու նստել ժողովրդի վզին: Երկուստեք պրոցես է: Մի 2 սերունդ հետո էնպիսի մի ԲՏ ժողովուրդ կունենանք, որ հիմիկվա եղածները թույլիկ կերեվան:  :Ok: 
Եվ եթե փոխառնելով, հասկանալով մենք ունակ չենք տեսական լավը վերցնելու ու վերարտադրելու, ապա գոնե այս բնական զարգացման ընթացքին չխառնվենք: 
Հայաստանը  որակապես նոր "տղամարդ"  չի ունենալու,  քանի ժողովուրդը  որպես "քաղաքական պոռնիկ" չի հասունացել իր գործն անելու:   :Ok:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, պուտանկան լավ օրից չի որ պուտանկա է: Ցանկացած պուտանկա եթե շանս ունենա առանց պուտանկայություն անելու նորմալ կյանքով ապրել, կապրի նորմալ կյանքով: Հիմա դու գնա Ռոսսիայի մոտ կանգնած պուտանկաներին առաջարկի չծախվել, նորմալ կյանքով ապրել, աշխատանքի անցնել, ամուսնանալ, տես քեզ ի՞նչ կասեն: Կասեն էսո՞վ ա էս դեմագոգը: Չէ դու մի հատ փորձի, եթե չես հավատում: Էդ որ բազմիցս բացատրվել է էդ հետևանքների մասին, մի հատ հարց տամ քեզ, ու՞մ համար հետևանքների, չլինի՞ Լևոնը կարագ ու մեղրի մեջ կորցնելու էր էդ 5000 դրամով ծախվող չեռնին, պրոստը չեռնը անհասկացող դեբիլ նառոդ դուրս եկավ: Էդ չեռնը Լևոնի վախտ որ սովից սատկում էր, Լևոնը նրանց առաջարկում էր բառացիորեն հետևյալը՝ «իրարից պարտք վերցրեք, յոլա գնացեք»: Բնականաբար չեռնին պարտք տվող չեղավ, Լևոնից էլ ամաչեցին պարտք ուզել: Ջո՞կ:


էս թաքուն պուտանկքեի շրջանակններում սոց հարցումններ ես կազմակերպում հա?  :LOL:  Աչքիս սրտները լավ բացել են քո առաջ...
Ապեր ինչ մեղքոս թաքցնեմ ես էլ դժբախտություն ունեցել դրանց մոտ հայտնելու, ու հացրել եմ: ՈՒ գիտես տարբեր պատասխաններ են եղել: Մի մասը ստիպված, մի մասը հեշտ փող են աշխատում: Բայց ուղեղս կախել ա չեմ ջոգում ինչ կապ ունի մեր խոսակցության, առավել ևս քաղաքականության մեջ: Լևոնն է մեղավոր չէ որ Ռասիայում են կանգնում, մի բան աներ Հոլանդիայի Կարմիր Լապտերնների վրա աղչքեի համար տեղ վեկալեր: Տրիբունը կասեր Սմբատ Այվազյանին ասեք թող փող տա :LOL: 
Ապեր էս նառոդը մեծամասամբ զբռոդ ա, անճար, անգրագետ ու տհաս...Մեր հարևանը եկել ա մեր տուն: Տակի հարևանի վրա ջուր ենք լցրել: Ինքը սանտեխնիկ ա: Ասի արի մի հատ նայի տես ինչից կլինի: Նայեց բան ման: Ասում  ա էտ ինչ միտինգ էր էլի? Ասում եմ դե մարտի մեկի առիթով: Ասեց  չեմ հասկանում էս ինչ անկուշտ ժողովուրդ ենք, էլ ինչ ա ուզում: Գոռձը կա, ամեն ինչ հենա խանութններում լցրած, *լիֆտն էլ աշխատում ա*:  :LOL: 
Լևոնն ա մեղավոր, որ իրա տարիքը առած, բիձա հալին եկել ա խելքա սովորացնում...

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ ջան, ուրախ եմ, որ իմ սոցիալիստ լինելն էլ պարզեցիր: 
> Երևի իմ ԿԳԲըշնիկ, ցրու, մոսադիստ կամ ղզլբաշ  ըլնելն էլ մտքումդ ա: 
> Հա Ռամ ջան, մի զարմացի, ամեն մեկս էլ մի աիբ ունենք, ինչ անենք՞


Հա, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, սկզբից մտածում էի ներդրված ԿԳԲ-ի ագենտ ես:  :LOL: Հետո կարծիքս փոխեցի...

----------


## Բիձա

> Հա, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, սկզբից մտածում էի ներդրված ԿԳԲ-ի ագենտ ես: Հետո կարծիքս փոխեցի...


Փոխեցիր՞  :Sad: 
Բա  ինչի հանգեցիր՞ :Bad: 
Կարող է հիմի էլ մտածես պուտանկա եմ՞   :Hands Up:

----------


## Rammer

> Փոխեցիր՞ 
> Բա  ինչի հանգեցիր՞
> Կարող է հիմի էլ մտածես պուտանկա եմ՞


Աաաաաաա ես մեռա  :LOL:  :LOL:  Բիձա պուտանկա չեմ տեսել  :LOL: 
Հանգեցի նրան որ դու էլ մտահոգ ես, բայց այլ ճանապարհով ես պատկերացնում լուծումը:
Բիձ հիմա քեչը ուժեղ լիդեր էր? Խի որ? Հիմա Բուշն էր ուժեղ լիդեր, թե Օբաման?

----------


## Բիձա

> Աաաաաաա ես մեռա  Բիձա պուտանկա չեմ տեսել 
> Հանգեցի նրան որ դու էլ մտահոգ ես, բայց այլ ճանապարհով ես պատկերացնում լուծումը:
> Բիձ հիմա քեչը ուժեղ լիդեր էր? Խի որ? Հիմա Բուշն էր ուժեղ լիդեր, թե Օբաման?


Բա Ռամ ջան,  տեսնում ես, թե ես քո ֆանտազիան ինչքան   բարձր եմ գնահատած եղել:  :Hands Up: 
Դու խորացի նախորդ իմ գրածի մեջ, նոր մինչև ծավալուն հարցիդ տակից դուրս գամ:  :Shok:

----------

Rammer (03.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Աաաաաաա ես մեռա  Բիձա պուտանկա չեմ տեսել 
> Հանգեցի նրան որ դու էլ մտահոգ ես, բայց այլ ճանապարհով ես պատկերացնում լուծումը:
> *Բիձ հիմա քեչը ուժեղ լիդեր էր? Խի որ?* Հիմա Բուշն էր ուժեղ լիդեր, թե Օբաման?


Ռամ ջան քցեցի բռնեցի, տեսա հարցիդ առաջին մասի վերաբերյալ եքա կայքային գրականություն կա- էդ կարդա, հետո կխոսանք: :Ok: 
Երկրոդ մասով էլ միջազգային քաղաքական մեծ գրականություն կա: էդ էլ կարդա, նոր կխոսանք: :Hands Up:

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ ջան քցեցի բռնեցի, տեսա հարցիդ առաջին մասի վերաբերյալ եքա կայքային գրականություն կա- էդ կարդա, հետո կխոսանք:
> Երկրոդ մասով էլ միջազգային քաղաքական մեծ գրականություն կա: էդ էլ կարդա, նոր կխոսանք:


Հիմա "Իմ պայքար"-ն եմ կարդում Հիտլերի...Հետո էլի մի քանի բան կա հերթի: Դաո եմ կարդում: Ահագին բան կա վեդա, մեդա, սենց կայֆեր...Ֆրասիական սեքուսալ հեղափոխություն եմ կարդում:

----------


## Chuk

Է՜լ գող կատու, է՜լ քաչալ շուն:
Ուրիշ ի՞նչ կա, տղերք: Կարծեմ 1 ամիս առաջ ձեզնից մեկը մի նենց նախադասություն էր ասել, որ էս անգամ չի կրկնել, բա լրացրեք բացը  :Jpit: 
Օֆֆ, օֆֆ, տեսնե՞ս մարդիկ քննարկում ասելով ի՞նչ են հասկանում:

----------


## Բիձա

> Է՜լ գող կատու, է՜լ քաչալ շուն:
> Ուրիշ ի՞նչ կա, տղերք: Կարծեմ 1 ամիս առաջ ձեզնից մեկը մի նենց նախադասություն էր ասել, որ *էս անգամ չի կրկնել*, բա լրացրեք բացը 
> Օֆֆ, օֆֆ, տեսնե՞ս մարդիկ քննարկում ասելով ի՞նչ են հասկանում:


Հիմա ինչ քրքրենք թե էդ որն էր: Հենա մի հատ նորն էնք գրել, քվիդ արա: :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա ինչ քրքրենք թե էդ որն էր: Հենա մի հատ նորն էնք գրել, քվիդ արա:


Ու՞ր ա, նոր չտեսա: Ամոթ ինձ: Ի՜նչ անուշադիր եմ  :Sad:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ու՞ր ա, նոր չտեսա: Ամոթ ինձ: Ի՜նչ անուշադիր եմ


Չեղավ էլի այ ախպեր:  :Stop: 

Բա պուտանկեքի հաշվով առաջին ու մանավանդ 2-րդ նախադասությունը  թազա չի՞:  :Angry2: 
Փաստորեն դու իմ գրական իրավունքների հարցն ես հարցականի տակ դնում՞:  :Pardon: 
Դե ասա որդե եմ էդ գրե, կամ էլ ումից եմ թխե:՞ :Angry2:

----------


## Rhayader

Բերեմ երեք դեպք, մնացածը համանման են (չեմ հասկանում, անգի՞ր են անում իրենց ճառերը լևոնականները, որովհետև գրեթե նույն բաներն են կրկնում):

Թեթև դեպք (ջարդերից, չէ, եղեռնից մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ): Գործողությունների վայր՝ Հյուսիսային Պողոտա: Գործող անձինք. Ժ. Թերզյան (ներողամիտ եղիր, բայց արդարությունն ընկերությունից վեր է :LOL: ), Բ. Պողոսյան՝ ակտիվ, Մ. Թամանյան, Տ. Մարգարյան՝ պասիվ դերերում:
*Ժ. Թ.* Դուք է՞լ եք միտինգի եկել:
*Բ. Պ.* Չէ, մենք ապաքաղաքականացված եմ:
*Ժ. Թ.* Այ, ձեր նմանները հավերժ արժանի են Սերժի նման նախագահ ունենալ:
Նշեմ, որ Ժ. Թերզյանը, չնայած իմ ընկերն ու խիստ չափավոր մարդ լինելը, իր լևոնականացման ոչ այնքան երկար տևած շրջանում որոշ անհանդուրժողականություն էր դրսևորում լևոնականներին չհարող մարդկանց նկատմամբ:

Միջին դեպք (ջարդերից մի քանի օր առաջ): Դեպքերի վայր՝ միտինգի համար մարդիկ տեղափոխող երթուղային, որի վարորդին ես դժբախտություն ունեցա խնդրել ինձ կենտրոն հասցնել (որովհետև պարոնայք ազատատենչների պատճառով մի քանի օր տասնմեկից հետո տրանսպորտի դեֆիցիտ էր): Գործող անձինք՝ վարորդ, ոմն խուճուճ մազերով օրիորդ, որը ներկայացավ որպես նկարիչ, Բ. Պողոսյան: Խոսակցությունը չափազանց հուզառատ ու ինտենսիվ էր, որ բառացիորեն հիշեմ: Առավել հիշված պահերը՝
*Վ.* Բա դու ինչի՞ չես գալիս միտինգի: Դու հայրենասեր չե՞ս:
(լծակների վրա ազդելով հոգեբանական ճնշման կամ «թասիբի գցելու» փորձ)
*Բ. Պ.* Իսկ ի՞նչ կապ ունի հայրենասիրությունը լևոնի միտինգի գնալու հետ:
...
*Վ.* Ես քո նմանների՞ համար եմ Ղարաբաղում կռվել, արյուն թափել, վիրավորվել, այ վախկոտ:
*Բ. Պ.* Իմ պապան էլ ա կռվել ու վիրավորվել: Դրանից ոչ ինքն ա լևոնական դառել, ոչ էլ ես:
...
*Բ. Պ.* Ես երկուսին էլ դեմ եմ, դրա համար էլ ոչ սերժի միտինգներին եմ գնում, ոչ էլ լևոնի:
*Ն.* Այ, քո նմաններն ավելի զզվելի են, քան սերժականները:
...
*Բ. Պ.* Ես երաժիշտ եմ, ինչպես ասում են՝ «երաժիշտ պոլիտիկայով չզբաղվել»:
*Ն.* Ես էլ նկարիչ եմ, համ էլ Արման Մանարյանն էլ ա մեր հետ:
*Բ. Պ.* Դե, էդ տարիքային մառազմներ են:
(այս պահից սկսած ես արդեն պարզապես ղժում եմ նրանց վրա, վերջում էլ ուղարկում եմ հող ուտելու)

Ծանրագույն դեպք (ջարդերից մեկ օր հետո, որոշ չափով արդարացված է նստացույցի անփառունակ ավարտով): Տեղի է ունենում մետրոյի կայարանում, հավանաբար՝ Բարեկամությունում: Գործող անձինք՝ Ս. (մեծատառ), նույն ինքը՝ Ակումբի ք. (փոքրատառ), ինչպես նաև Բ. Պողոսյան:
*Ս. (նույն ինքը՝ ք.)* Ի՞նչ ես մտածում:
*Բ. Պ.* Մտածում եմ՝ եթե ինչ-որ ֆանատիկ (կարող է նաև դեբիլ կամ ապուշ բառերը կիրառած լինեմ) որոշի մետրոն պայթեցնել, ինչ եմ անելու: Դու՞:
*Ս. (նույն ինքը՝ ք.)* Ես էլ մտածում եմ՝ եթե մետրոն պայթեցնեմ, ինչ կլինի:
*Բ. Պ.* Հա, բայց էս մարդիկ ի՞նչ մեղք ունեն:
*Ս. (նույն ինքը՝ ք.)* Բա երեկվա մարդիկ ի՞նչ մեղք ունեին:
*Բ. Պ.* Երեկվա մարդկանց այստեղի մարդի՞կ էին ծեծում:
Ափսոս, չեմ հիշում՝ ինչու, խոսակցությունն ընդհատվեց:

----------

Harcaser (04.03.2010), Բիձա (04.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Քանի որ գրել ես ի պատասխան իմ հորդորի, ցույց տալ, թե ով է ասել, որ ով մեր հետ չի, նա տականք է, խնդրում եմ ցույց տալ այս խոսակցություններում այդ հատվածները, որովհետև այս հատվածներով երևաց ոմն Բ.Պ.-ի խղճուկությունը և ոչ ավելին:

----------

Kuk (04.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Քանի որ գրել ես ի պատասխան իմ հորդորի, ցույց տալ, թե ով է ասել, որ ով մեր հետ չի, նա տականք է, խնդրում եմ ցույց տալ այս խոսակցություններում այդ հատվածները, որովհետև այս հատվածներով երևաց ոմն Բ.Պ.-ի խղճուկությունը և ոչ ավելին:


Կարիք չկա, դու ինքդ հենց նոր ցույց տվեցիր :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարիք չկա, դու ինքդ հենց նոր ցույց տվեցիր


Բնավ, ես ընդամենը նշեցի, որ իմ զրուցակիցը այդ խոսակցություններով ցույց տվեց ոմն Բ.Պ.-ի, ով աչքի էր ընկնում (ըստ պատումների) լևոնատյացությամբ, հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների ատյացությամբ, մեծամտությամբ, ինչպես նաև խոսակցություններում ասելիքի շուռ տալով, բուն ասելիքը չհասկանալու հակումներով, որն ընդհանուր առմամբ խոսում է տվյալ անձնավորության խղճուկության մասին:

Բայց դա բնավ չի նշանակում, որ ով մեր հետ չի, նա տականք է: Չէ որ մեր հետ չեղածների մեջ բազում հոյակապ մարդիկ կան:

----------

Kuk (04.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ընդհակառակը, ոմն Չ. կամ նույնն է՝ Ա. ցույց տվեց, որ քանի որ ասելու բան չունի, կարող է մերկապարանոց վիրավորանքների անցնել :Smile:  երևի լավ ցավոտ եմ կպել:

----------


## Chuk

Հիմնավորեմ.



> չեմ հասկանում, անգի՞ր են անում իրենց ճառերը լևոնականները, որովհետև գրեթե նույն բաներն են կրկնում


Սա ցույց է տալիս շարժման համախոհների նկատմամբ (որն անվանվում է լևոնականություն) ատելությամբ լցուն վերաբերմունքը:




> *Ժ. Թ.* Դուք է՞լ եք միտինգի եկել:
> *Բ. Պ.* Չէ, մենք ապաքաղաքականացված եմ:
> *Ժ. Թ.* Այ, ձեր նմանները հավերժ արժանի են Սերժի նման նախագահ ունենալ:


Մարդը խոսում է ոչ թե մեր հետ լինել կամ չլինելու, այլ ձեր հանդուրժելու մասին, որից հետևացնում է հայտնի խոսքը. ամեն ժողովուրդ արժանի է իր նախագահին: Ես այդ մտքին համաձայն չեմ, սակայն սա ու քո նախորդ գրառումներում հնչեցրած մեղադրանքներն իրար հետ եզր անգամ չունեն:




> իր լևոնականացման ոչ այնքան երկար տևած շրջանում որոշ անհանդուրժողականություն էր դրսևորում լևոնականներին չհարող մարդկանց նկատմամբ:


Նորից շարժման համախոհների նկատմամբ ատելություն ու անհանդուրժողականություն ցուցանող հատված:




> որովհետև պարոնայք ազատատենչների պատճառով մի քանի օր տասնմեկից հետո տրանսպորտի դեֆիցիտ էր


Այս հատվածը խոսում է տողերի հեղինակի՝ ժողովրդավարական ինստիտուտի ընկալման դեֆիցիտի մասին, խոսում է տվյալ մարդու եսակենտրոնության մասին, ով անհաղորդ է ժողովրդի հույզերին: Ասածներս բնավ չի նշանակում, որ ով մեր հետ չի, տականք է: Ոչ, ընդամենը ռեալ գնահատական տվյալ տողերի հեղինակին:




> *Վ.* Բա դու ինչի՞ չես գալիս միտինգի: Դու հայրենասեր չե՞ս:
> (լծակների վրա ազդելով հոգեբանական ճնշման կամ «թասիբի գցելու» փորձ)
> *Բ. Պ.* Իսկ ի՞նչ կապ ունի հայրենասիրությունը լևոնի միտինգի գնալու հետ:
> ...
> *Վ.* Ես քո նմանների՞ համար եմ Ղարաբաղում կռվել, արյուն թափել, վիրավորվել, այ վախկոտ:
> *Բ. Պ.* Իմ պապան էլ ա կռվել ու վիրավորվել: Դրանից ոչ ինքն ա լևոնական դառել, ոչ էլ ես:
> ...
> *Բ. Պ.* Ես երկուսին էլ դեմ եմ, դրա համար էլ ոչ սերժի միտինգներին եմ գնում, ոչ էլ լևոնի:
> *Ն.* Այ, քո նմաններն ավելի զզվելի են, քան սերժականները:
> ...


Այս հատվածում նույնպես չկա խոսք «ով մեր հետ չի տականք է» տիպի: Ընդամենը ընդհանուր հույզերի արտահայտում է, իսկ մյուս կողմից ընդհանուր հույզերին անհաղորդ մարդ: Ի դեպ շփոթել ես երևի ու երևի ասել են Երվանդ Մանարյանի մասին:




> *Բ. Պ.* Դե, էդ տարիքային մառազմներ են:


Մեծությունների նկատմամբ անհարգալիդ դրսևորում, անկուլտուրականություն, վիրավորանք, սադրանք: Ու կարծում եմ, որ հենց սկզբից նման ոճով ես խոսել՝ արժանանալով համապատասխան վատ վերաբերմունքի:



> (այս պահից սկսած ես արդեն պարզապես ղժում եմ նրանց վրա, վերջում էլ ուղարկում եմ հող ուտելու)


Մեածմտության ու ինքնահավանության տիպիկ դրսևորում:




> *Ս. (նույն ինքը՝ ք.)* Ի՞նչ ես մտածում:
> *Բ. Պ.* Մտածում եմ՝ եթե ինչ-որ ֆանատիկ (կարող է նաև դեբիլ կամ ապուշ բառերը կիրառած լինեմ) որոշի մետրոն պայթեցնել, ինչ եմ անելու: Դու՞:
> *Ս. (նույն ինքը՝ ք.)* Ես էլ մտածում եմ՝ եթե մետրոն պայթեցնեմ, ինչ կլինի:
> *Բ. Պ.* Հա, բայց էս մարդիկ ի՞նչ մեղք ունեն:
> *Ս. (նույն ինքը՝ ք.)* Բա երեկվա մարդիկ ի՞նչ մեղք ունեին:
> *Բ. Պ.* Երեկվա մարդկանց այստեղի մարդի՞կ էին ծեծում:


Բ.Պ-ն ժողովրդի հույզերին անհաղորդ է: Կոտորել են, սպանել են, ջարդել են այդ նույն մարդի հայրենակիցներին, իսկ ինքը թքած ունի: Ես Ս.-ի տեղը լինեի, այդ պահին առանց մի վայրկյան ավելորդ մտածելու կպայթեցնեի ոչ թե մետրոն, այլ Բ.Պ.-ին: Բայց սա նորից ու նորից չի նշանակում, որ ով մեր հետ չի, նա տականք է:

Օֆֆ, Սոֆ-Սոֆ, դու մուզիկանտ ապեր, դու քաղաքական քննարկումների մեջ մի մտի:

----------


## Rhayader

> Բ.Պ-ն ժողովրդի հույզերին անհաղորդ է: Կոտորել են, սպանել են, ջարդել են այդ նույն մարդի հայրենակիցներին, իսկ ինքը թքած ունի: Ես Ս.-ի տեղը լինեի, այդ պահին առանց մի վայրկյան ավելորդ մտածելու կպայթեցնեի ոչ թե մետրոն, այլ Բ.Պ.-ին: Բայց սա նորից ու նորից չի նշանակում, որ ով մեր հետ չի, նա տականք է:


Ժողովրդական ասացվածքն ասում է՝ ամեն մարդ իր էշ խելքից է տուժում: Ես չեմ մասնակցել ձեր այդ ջարդերին, ես ոչ մի կերպ չէի կարող ոչ մի կողմի վրա ազդել, որ ջարդերը չլինեն, ուրեմն ջարդերը պետք է լինեին: Ես ընդամենը ֆատալիստ եմ :Wink:  ես զգուշացնում էի, որ այդպես է լինելու, ինձ լսող չկար: Իմ անտարբերությունը նման պայմաններում ավելի, քան արդարացված է: Իսկ հայրենակից բառն ընդամենը դատարկ խոսք է, հոգեբանական ճնշման լծակ :Tongue: 
Անիմաստ է լեզվակռիվը շարունակելը, նամանավանդ որ այսօր քո հետ դեմագոգության մեջ մրցելու հավես չկա: Ոչ ներվ ունեմ, ոչ հավես, ոչ ժամանակ: Բարի ցույցեր:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Բերեմ երեք դեպք, մնացածը համանման են (չեմ հասկանում, անգի՞ր են անում իրենց ճառերը լևոնականները, որովհետև գրեթե նույն բաներն են կրկնում):
> 
> Թեթև դեպք (ջարդերից, չէ, եղեռնից մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ): Գործողությունների վայր՝ Հյուսիսային Պողոտա: Գործող անձինք. Ժ. Թերզյան (ներողամիտ եղիր, բայց արդարությունն ընկերությունից վեր է), Բ. Պողոսյան՝ ակտիվ, Մ. Թամանյան, Տ. Մարգարյան՝ պասիվ դերերում:
> *Ժ. Թ.* Դուք է՞լ եք միտինգի եկել:
> *Բ. Պ.* Չէ, մենք ապաքաղաքականացված եմ:
> *Ժ. Թ.* Այ, ձեր նմանները հավերժ արժանի են Սերժի նման նախագահ ունենալ:
> Նշեմ, որ Ժ. Թերզյանը, չնայած իմ ընկերն ու խիստ չափավոր մարդ լինելը, իր լևոնականացման ոչ այնքան երկար տևած շրջանում որոշ անհանդուրժողականություն էր դրսևորում լևոնականներին չհարող մարդկանց նկատմամբ:
> 
> Միջին դեպք (ջարդերից մի քանի օր առաջ): Դեպքերի վայր՝ միտինգի համար մարդիկ տեղափոխող երթուղային, որի վարորդին ես դժբախտություն ունեցա խնդրել ինձ կենտրոն հասցնել (որովհետև պարոնայք ազատատենչների պատճառով մի քանի օր տասնմեկից հետո տրանսպորտի դեֆիցիտ էր): Գործող անձինք՝ վարորդ, ոմն խուճուճ մազերով օրիորդ, որը ներկայացավ որպես նկարիչ, Բ. Պողոսյան: Խոսակցությունը չափազանց հուզառատ ու ինտենսիվ էր, որ բառացիորեն հիշեմ: Առավել հիշված պահերը՝
> ...


Իսկ մինչև լևոնակաների հայտնվելը դուք որտե՞ղ էիք, ինչո՞վ էիք զբաղված... ի՞նչ եք անում, որ մարդիկ դառնան քաղաքացի, իսկ երկիրը դառնա պետություն...
եթե իշխանափոխություն լիներ, ու արդեն նոր միտինգներ բողոքներ լինեին ընդդեմ նոր լևոնական կառավարության, դուք ինչ կանեի՞ք, կշարունակեի՞ք նույն ոգով...
գտե՞լ եք ճիշտ ուղին, ցույց տվեք այդ ուղին խնդրում եմ, 
«երաժիշտ պոլիտիկայով չզբաղվել»՝ կաշառքը, թալանը, սպանությունը, տեռոռը, հարկերի շվճարումը, ստվերային բիզնեսը, մոնոպոլիան, և այլ անօրինականությունները պոլիտիկա են համարվու՞մ,,,,,,, չեմ կարծում, որ Հայաստանում պոլիտիկայով զբաղվող կա, դրա համար առնվազն պետություն ա հարկավոր ունենալ, հետո նաև ընտրություններ...

----------

Chuk (04.03.2010), Kuk (04.03.2010), Mephistopheles (04.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> կաշառքը, թալանը, սպանությունը, տեռոռը, հարկերի շվճարումը, ստվերային բիզնեսը, մոնոպոլիան, և այլ անօրինականությունները պոլիտիկա են համարվու՞մ,,,,,,, չեմ կարծում, որ Հայաստանում պոլիտիկայով զբաղվող կա, դրա համար առնվազն պետություն ա հարկավոր ունենալ, հետո նաև ընտրություններ...


Եթե կարծում ես, որ նախագահ փոխելով այս ամենը կփոխվի, ապա անուղղելիորեն միամիտ ես: Ավելին ասեմ, եթե մենք ազնիվ մարդ ընտրենք նախագահ, որը փորձի պայքարել դրա դեմ, նրան շատ արագ ճանապարհից կհանեն:
Արմատից է պետք խնդիրը լուծել:
Ընդ որում, ժողովրդի մեծ մասը այս կամ այն կերպ մասնակցում է թե կաշառքին, թե թալանին, թե սպանությանը, թե տեռորին, թե հարկերի չվճարմանը, թե ստտվերային բիզնեսին, ինչպես նաև մինիմում երազում է մոնոպոլիայի մասին: Ի՞նչ կփոխի նախագահը:

----------

davidus (04.03.2010), Jarre (04.03.2010), ministr (04.03.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Եթե կարծում ես, որ նախագահ փոխելով այս ամենը կփոխվի, ապա անուղղելիորեն միամիտ ես: Ավելին ասեմ, եթե մենք ազնիվ մարդ ընտրենք նախագահ, որը փորձի պայքարել դրա դեմ, նրան շատ արագ ճանապարհից կհանեն:
> Արմատից է պետք խնդիրը լուծել:
> Ընդ որում, ժողովրդի մեծ մասը այս կամ այն կերպ մասնակցում է թե կաշառքին, թե թալանին, թե սպանությանը, թե տեռորին, թե հարկերի չվճարմանը, թե ստտվերային բիզնեսին, ինչպես նաև մինիմում երազում է մոնոպոլիայի մասին: Ի՞նչ կփոխի նախագահը:


Եթե կարծում ես, որ այնքան բանիմաց ես, որ կարող ես մի երկու տեսանյութ նայելով, պայքարին մասնակցող բոլոր մարդկանց մասին գաղափար կազմել և նրանց մեծամտորեն քցել ինչ-որ «լևոնական» կոչվող սեգմենտի մեջ, ապա անուղղելիորեն ինքնասիրահարված ես.

Եթե ուշադիր կարդայիր ուրիշների գրառումները, եթե ծանոթանայիր մարդկանց կարծիքների հետ, կտեսնեիր, որ շատ-շատերն են այս միտքը արտահայտել՝ այդ թվում ես




> Եթե կարծում ես, որ նախագահ փոխելով այս ամենը կփոխվի, ապա անուղղելիորեն միամիտ ես: Ավելին ասեմ, եթե մենք ազնիվ մարդ ընտրենք նախագահ, որը փորձի պայքարել դրա դեմ, նրան շատ արագ ճանապարհից կհանեն:
> Արմատից է պետք խնդիրը լուծել:


իսկ ավելի ուշադիր ծանոթանալու դեպքում կհասկանայիր, թե մարդիկ ինչի համար են պայքարում,, և նաև կհասկանայիր, թե ինչ մեծ տգիտություն է այս ողջ սեգմետը կոչել մի բառով՝ «լևոնական»

շաաաաատ, կարող եմ գրել,,, բայց գրելու սեր չունեն,, ցանկության դեպքում են ինչ պտի գրեմ, դու էլ կարաս վերլուծելով հանգես............ 
մի խոսքով, եթե քեզ, իրոք, ճշմարտությունն է հետաքրքրում, այլ ոչ թե սեփական անգործությունը արդարացնելը, ապա քեզ նեղություն պատճառի, ու ծանոթացի ուրիշների կարծիքների հետ,

----------

Chuk (04.03.2010), Kuk (04.03.2010), murmushka (04.03.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովրդական ասացվածքն ասում է՝ ամեն մարդ իր էշ խելքից է տուժում: Ես չեմ մասնակցել ձեր այդ ջարդերին, ես ոչ մի կերպ չէի կարող ոչ մի կողմի վրա ազդել, որ ջարդերը չլինեն, ուրեմն ջարդերը պետք է լինեին: Ես ընդամենը ֆատալիստ եմ ես զգուշացնում էի, որ այդպես է լինելու, ինձ լսող չկար: Իմ անտարբերությունը նման պայմաններում ավելի, քան արդարացված է: Իսկ հայրենակից բառն ընդամենը դատարկ խոսք է, հոգեբանական ճնշման լծակ
> Անիմաստ է լեզվակռիվը շարունակելը, նամանավանդ որ այսօր քո հետ դեմագոգության մեջ մրցելու հավես չկա: Ոչ ներվ ունեմ, ոչ հավես, ոչ ժամանակ: Բարի ցույցեր:


Rhayader ջան, մենակ դու չես տենց խելացի ու շուստրի որ տենց արդարացված անտարբերությամբ ես փորձում գոյատևել… դժբախտաբար շատ կան էս հոգեբանության երկրպագուներ, դրա համար էլ ավելի ուշ քո նշած "Ընդ որում, ժողովրդի մեծ մասը այս կամ այն կերպ մասնակցում է թե կաշառքին, թե թալանին, թե սպանությանը, թե տեռորին, թե հարկերի չվճարմանը, թե ստտվերային բիզնեսին, ինչպես նաև մինիմում երազում է մոնոպոլիայի մասին:" տողերն իրականություն են… 

… ցանկացած իշխանություն կերազեր ձեր նման քաղաքացիներ ունենալ… գազի գինը ինչքան ուզեն կբարձրացնեն, ինչքան կաշառք ուզեն կվերցնեն, ոչ միյան տնային կենդանիների այլև երեխեքի վրա հարկ կդնեն, որովհետև շատ լավ գիտեն որ Rhayader-ները (իմա ժողովուրդը) էնքան շուստրի ու խելացի ա որ միտինգներին չի խաբնվի ու դուրս չի գա փողոց իր իրավունքները պաշտպանելու… հո հարիֆ չե՞ք, չէ՞… լավ էլ գիտեք ով ինչից ա սարքած …

----------

Chuk (04.03.2010), Kuk (04.03.2010), Ձայնալար (04.03.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե կարծում ես, որ նախագահ փոխելով այս ամենը կփոխվի, ապա անուղղելիորեն միամիտ ես: Ավելին ասեմ, եթե մենք ազնիվ մարդ ընտրենք նախագահ, որը փորձի պայքարել դրա դեմ, նրան շատ արագ ճանապարհից կհանեն:
> *Արմատից է պետք խնդիրը լուծել*:
> Ընդ որում, ժողովրդի մեծ մասը այս կամ այն կերպ մասնակցում է թե կաշառքին, թե թալանին, թե սպանությանը, թե տեռորին, թե հարկերի չվճարմանը, թե ստտվերային բիզնեսին, ինչպես նաև մինիմում երազում է մոնոպոլիայի մասին: Ի՞նչ կփոխի նախագահը:


Rhayader ջան, արմատը որտե՞ղ ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ, մնացածը պակա՞ս կարևոր է։ Դու ինչ ես կարծում, գլոբալ փոփոխությունների համար մարդիկ պիտի քոռեքոռ հավատան, թե Լևոնը ինչ է ասում, ու անեն էն, ինչ որ ասում է Լևոնը, կամ Նիկո՞լը։ Մարդիկ ամենաքիչը գոնե պիտի տեսնեն գործողությունների ընթացքի ու արդյունքի ճշմարտանման լինելը, ու դա ինչքան պարզ մատուցվեր, այնքան շատ կլինեին տեսնողներն ու հասկացողները, այսինքն միջին վիճակագրական կիսագրագետ բանվոր–գյուղացիական հասարակարգը, որը ամենատուժված ու արհամարված խավն է, կդառնար գործոն։ Իսկ Լևոնի և այլոց վերացական էմոցիոնալ կոչերից օրինակ ես ինքս դժվարությամբ եմ ֆիլտրում պրակտիկ մասը, այսինքն միջին ունակությունների տեր քաղաքացու համար սրանք որևէ պարզ բան չեն ասում, և անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ դիտավորյալ չեն ասում որովհետև իրականում ասելիք չունեն և անելիք չունեն և չեն էլ ուզում ունենալ, որովհետև իրենք իրենց չեն հավատում։ Ես ինժեներ մարդ եմ, ու ցանկացած խնդիր ինժեներական տեսանկյունից կարելի է բաժանել հանգույցների, ու այդ հանգույցները լուծելու ալգորիթմներ որոնել։ Բայց ամենակարևոր հարցը պրոբլեմը ճիշտ ձևակերպելն է ու պրոբլեմի պատճառները հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվորեն շարադրելն է։ Օրինակ պրոբլեմ.
> 7–ի դատավարության ընթացքում ժողովդրի քանակը քիչ էր, եթե ասենք տասնապատիկ շատ լինեին, ապա հնարավոր է ազդեին վճիռների կայացման վրա։ Ժողովդրի ճնշման դեմը խաղ չկա։
> Ինչու՞ էր քիչ։ Եթե մակերեսայնորեն մոտենանք խնդրին ապա կմտածենք որ.
> 1. Վախենում էին տնից դուրս գալ ու ծեծ ուտել,
> 2. Հույս չունեին որ էդպես հարց կլուծվի,
> 3. Ուզում էին տներում նստած մնային ու տելեվիզոռ նայեին, իսկ իրենց փոխարեն ով ուզում էր, թող գնար հարցեր լուծեր ու լավացներ իրենց կյանքը։
> 4. Էնքան եսապաշտ ու կարճատես են, որ իրենց թվում է թե իրենք պրոբլեմ չունեն։
> Վե՛րջ։ Թվում է թե գտանք թե ինչումն է մեր պրոբլեմը։ Ու ի՞նչ։ Տուպիկի առաջ լռված մնացինք չէ՞, կամ էլ ինքներս մեզ սկսեցինք կուտ տալ, թե հեսա էդ քաղաքացիները կինքնադաստիարակվեն ու կուղղեն իրենց «սխալները»։
> Այնինչ ոչ, եթե փորձենք օբյեկտիվ ու իրատես լինել, ապա պարզապես կասենք այսպես՝
> 1. Մարդիկ փաթաթած ունեին, որովհետև Նիկոլի ազատությունը իրենց պետք չէր։ Այսինքն ոչ էլ պետք էր բանտարկությունը։ Այսինքն Նիկոլը իրենց պետք չէր։ Նու ամենաքիչը գոնե վիզ պետք չէր։ Քաղաքականությունը դա շահեր են։ Շահերը ավելի առաջնահերթ են, քան բարոյականությունը։ Հենա Լևոնը պարզ բացատրել էր, թե ինչու միջազգայինները չեն ասել, որ Հայաստանում սենց ընենց ոռի ընտրություններ են եղել ու ոռի դեպքեր են եղել։ Որովհետև դա միջազգայիններին պետք չի եղել։ *Իսկ ինչու՞ պիտի մեր ժողովուրդը հանուն բարոյականության վնասեր իր շահերը։ Ի՞նչ եք կեղծ բարոյականություն խաղացնում, եթե էս ժողովդրին նորմալ բան առաջարկեիք էնպես, որ ժողովուրդը ձեզ հավատար որ դա բխում է իր շահերից, ապա էս ժողովուրդը հանուն իր շահերի ամեն ինչ էլ կաներ։ Այ դա կլիներ քաղաքական «օրենքների» շրջանակում։*


Վիշ ապեր, ցանկացած ընդդիմություն նոր թե հին, ի՞նչ նորմալ բան կարա առաջարկի որ ժողովուրդը համոզվի… ոչ մի բան, որովհետև ինչ էլ որ առաջարկի երկարաժամկետ բաներ պիտի առաջարկի ու ցանկացած երկարաժամկետ առաջարկ մեզ մոտ համարվում ա բարոյական ոչ թե ակտուալ… ինչ էլ որ առաջարկես կրելու ա պրոցեսային բնույթ իսկ իշխանությունն առաջարկում ա 5000 դրամ, հարկ չեմ գանձի եթե միտինգի չգնաս, դուբինկով կտամ գլխիդ կամ կսպանեմ ու կծեծեմ… սրանք նաղդ են Վիշապ ջան ու իրանք էդ լծակներն ունեն իրանց խոսքի տերը լինելու, իսկ ցանկացած տեսակի ընդդիմություն ոչ կարա գարանտիա տա, ոչ իրական լծակ ունի, ոչ էլ ռեսուրս… ընդդիմության կարողությունները հիմնված են կամավորության ու անդամագրվածության վրա, էն որ ասեն հավես չկա բան չես կարա ասես… եթե պահանջել չես կարող, ապա որևէ ծրագրի իրականցումը համարյա անհնար ա… մարդկանց վրա կարող ես պատասխանատվություն դնել այնքանով որքանով որ կարող ես նրանց փոխհատուցել, իսկ կարող ես փոխհատուցել այնքանով որքանով որ լծակների ես տիրապետում…

ես չեմ կարծում, ի հարկե, որ ելք չկա, կա … երբ որ հարկերը կբարձրացնեն, գազը կթանկանա, ժողովուրդը չի կարողանա արդեն նույնիսկ գոյությունը քարշ տալ գումարած արտաքին քաղաքականության հարցերը էն ժամանակ արդեն ժողովուրդը կգնա այն կողմ որտեղից հույս կա… դա կլինի նոր կամ հին ընդդիմություն…

… ժողովրդին չես կարա համոզես որ իրա իրավունքների համար պայքարի եթե ինքը դրա կարիքը չի տեսնում… կարող ես ցույց տալ դրա անհրաժեշտությունը, բայց երբ սկսում ես համոզել որ արի քո իրավունքների համար պայքարի, ավելի շատ ստացվում ա, որ էդ պայքարը քեզ ա պետք քան թե իրան… դրա համար էլ շատ շատերն ասում են "խի՞ պայքարեմ որ լևոնը դառնա նախագահ… դրանից ինձ ի՞նչ" էս արդեն 2 տարի ա ասվում ա պայքարն ինչի համար ա ու իշխանությունները քանի գնում ավելի են լկտիանում, բայց շատ շատերը սրան նայում են որպես Լևոնի ռևանշ (չնայած ասել ա որ 3 տարի հետո հրաժարվում եմ)… սրա մեջ իհարկե ՀԱԿ-ի մեղքնել էլ կա, բայց պիտի ասեմ որ շատ դժվար ա նման պայմաններում անսխալ գործելը, մանավանդ որ Հայաստանում քաղաքական պայքարի/գործունեութկյան/գործչի կուլտուրա դեռ ձևավորված չի (ընթացքի մեջ ա)…

----------

Chuk (04.03.2010), murmushka (04.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Մեֆիստոֆելես ջան, արմատը ժողովրդի մեջ ա: Եթե դուք ձեր վարդագույն երազներից մի քիչ շեղվեիք ու իրականությանը նայեիք, կտեսնեիք, որ հարկերի ու գազի գնի բարձրացումները, որ դու դրոշակ ես սարքում իշխանափոխության համար (գազային հեղափոխությու՞ն :LOL: ) էս ժողովրդի երևի ամենափոքր պրոբլեմն են:
Գազը քսան անգամ էլ էժանանա, դրանից ժողովրդի մեջ արմատավորված քրեածին «գաղութային» մտածելակերպի նման ախտը, քսենոֆոբիաների եքա փունջն ու այլանդակության աստիճանի հասած անհանդուրժողականությունը չեն անհետանա:
Եթե Հայաստանում մարդու գոյության իրավունքը կարան կասկածի տակ դնեն մենակ ինչ-որ ուրիշ կրոնի կամ աղանդի, ազգության (լինի դա թուրք թե, ասենք, չինացի), ռասսայի պատկանելու կամ նույնիսկ *ուրիշ երաժշտություն լսելու* համար, ու դա մասսայական բնույթ ա կրում, ապա մենք ենք սխալ ազգի մեջ ապրում: Ու կանգնել այս էթիկայի տեսանկյունից աղբանոցի մեջ ու դեմոկրատիա պահանջելը նույնն է, որ բոմժը բողոքի, որ չի կարողանում իրեն թույլ տալ ֆուագրա ուտել:
Մեր ժողովուրդը կառավարելի է. լևոնականների առաջացրած ամեն ինչն էլ դրան օրինակ: Երբ որ կկարողանաք քաղաքացուն ապահովագրել *ցանկացած* քաղաքական ուժի մանիպուլյատիվ քաղաքականություններից, արդեն խոսք կգնա քաղաքացիական պարտքի ու նման բաների մասին: Ինչի համար անհրաժեշտ է բարձրացնել ընդհանուր ինտելլեկտուալ մակարդակը, ազատությունները սահմանափակող ադաթները ռադ անել, մշակույթն ուշքի բերել:
Իսկ մանիպուլյատիվ մեթոդներով ով կդառնա նախագահ՝ Սերժը, Լևոնը, Վալոդը, Պողոսը, իմ համար հավասար չարիք է, ու դա հասարակական հուզումների նման չարիքով համեմելը կրկնակի-եռակի չարիք է:
*Sagittarius* շատ լևոնականների ճանաչում եմ անձամբ, նրանց մասին ոչ մի տեսանյութ չեմ տեսել: Նրանք լրիվ արժանի են այդ որակավորմանը, անկախ նրանից, լևոնապաշտ են, թե Չուկի ասած ՀԱԿ-ալևոնական:

----------

Բիձա (04.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Սոֆ, հիշեցնում եմ, որ իմ մականունը գրվում է մեծատառով  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Սոֆ, հիշեցնում եմ, որ իմ մականունը գրվում է մեծատառով


Ներողություն :Blush:  ուղղեցի:

----------

Chuk (04.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> …իսկ ցանկացած տեսակի ընդդիմություն ոչ կարա գարանտիա տա, ոչ իրական լծակ ունի, ոչ էլ ռեսուրս… ընդդիմության կարողությունները հիմնված են կամավորության ու անդամագրվածության վրա, էն որ ասեն հավես չկա բան չես կարա ասես… եթե պահանջել չես կարող, ապա որևէ ծրագրի իրականցումը համարյա անհնար ա… մարդկանց վրա կարող ես պատասխանատվություն դնել այնքանով որքանով որ կարող ես նրանց փոխհատուցել, իսկ կարող ես փոխհատուցել այնքանով որքանով որ լծակների ես տիրապետում…


Մեֆ հանուն դեմակրատիայի պայքարող ընդդիմության միակ և անփոխարինելի ռեսուրսը ժողովուրդն է։ Դա ՀԱԿ–ն էլ գիտի։ Նույնիսկ Նիկոլը «նամիկատներ» էր անում՝ «միլիոն մարդ հրապարակում», «Մատենադարանից պոնչիկանոցով մինչև օպեռա» յանի էդքան մարդը բավական է իշխանափոխության համար, ու բավական կլիներ, որ իրենց դուխը հերիքեր կտրուկ քայլերի դիմելու։ Բայց իրենք իրենց հարց չեն տալիս թե հանուն ինչի պիտի էս ժողովուրդը էդքանով հավաքվեր։ «Չի հավաքվում»–ի բացատրությունները գրել եմ։ Ժողովդրին պետք չի, չի հավաքվում։ Ոչ մեկ էլ էշ չեն։ Հենա ինքդ էլ ասում ես.




> … ժողովրդին չես կարա համոզես որ իրա իրավունքների համար պայքարի եթե ինքը դրա կարիքը չի տեսնում… կարող ես ցույց տալ դրա անհրաժեշտությունը





> , բայց երբ սկսում ես համոզել որ արի քո իրավունքների համար պայքարի, ավելի շատ ստացվում ա, որ էդ պայքարը քեզ ա պետք քան թե իրան…


Մեֆ, նայած։ Նակած թե ինչ ճանապարհ ես ցույց տալիս, ոնց ես ասում։ Մանրուքներ կան, որոնց ամբողջությունը լրիվ հակառակ արդյունքն է տալիս։ Օրինակ ՀԱԿ–ը ասում է ձեր իրավունքների համար պայքարելը դա ՀԱԿ–ի շուրջ միավորվելն է։ Դրա համար էլ՝




> դրա համար էլ շատ շատերն ասում են "խի՞ պայքարեմ որ լևոնը դառնա նախագահ… դրանից ինձ ի՞նչ"





> էս արդեն 2 տարի ա ասվում ա պայքարն ինչի համար ա ու իշխանությունները քանի գնում ավելի են լկտիանում, բայց շատ շատերը սրան նայում են որպես Լևոնի ռևանշ (չնայած ասել ա որ 3 տարի հետո հրաժարվում եմ)… սրա մեջ իհարկե ՀԱԿ-ի մեղքնել էլ կա, բայց պիտի ասեմ որ շատ դժվար ա նման պայմաններում անսխալ գործելը, մանավանդ որ Հայաստանում քաղաքական պայքարի/գործունեութկյան/գործչի կուլտուրա դեռ ձևավորված չի (ընթացքի մեջ ա)…


Դժվար չի, եթե նպատակներդ անկեղծ են։ Պարզապես անկեղծ է պետք լիներ ժողովդրի հետ ու հնարավորինս պարզ։  *Եթե իհարկե դու իսկապես ժողովդրի մասին ես մտածում, ոչ թե իշխանության հասնելու։* Ստացվեց՝ ստացվեց, չէ՞՝ ջհանդամ, տրագեդիա պետք չի սարքել, ժողովուրդը բնազդով կգնա ինքնամաքրման, համենայն դեպք բնության օրենքով կամ կոչնչանանք, որպես անպետք կենադանիներ, կամ զարգանալու ձևը կգտնենք։
Ինչ վերաբերում է թե իշխանությունները քանի գնում ավելի են լկտիանում, ապա այդպիսի բան չկա Մեֆ, այդպիսի բաներ մենակ ՀԱԿ–ից կլսես։ Իշխանությունները հակառակը, քանի գնում խելոքանում են, որովհետև իրենք էլ են ջոկում, որ զորբայությամբ երկար յոլա չես գնա։ Երեկվա թալանչին էսօր գրագետ բիզնես է անում, ու քաղաքացիներին նորմալ սպասարկում… Առհասարակ էս երկրի սաղ էլիտան, թե իշխանություններով թե ընդդիմությամբ, դաշնակներն էլ մեզ նվեր, սաղն էլ կեղտի միջով են անցել, սաղն էլ ապօրինություն են արել (ով որ կարողանում է, հիմա էլ է անում), մեր ժողովդրի մեծ մասն էլ հեչ որ չլինի կաշառք տված ժղովուրդ է, ուստի եթե մեղադրենք ապօրինությունների մեջ, ապա սաղ ժողովդրով նստող ենք։ Խնդիրը մասշտաբների մե՞ջ է։ Ինչու՞ է թվում, որ եթե խեղճ մարդը մենակ կաշառք է տալիս, որ գործերը դզմզի, վաղը դնես մինիստր, չի սկսելու էլ բեթար թալանել։ Խնդիրը մտածելակեպի մեջ է, նոր գաղափարախոսության, որ արևմուտքում վաղուց կիրառվում էԼ Ուղղակի ընդդիմությունը նոր գաղափարների փոխարեն բավարարվեց մենակ քննադատելով էն մեղքերի համար, որ իրենք դրանից զերծ չեն եղել ու չեն եղում։ Դրա համար էլ սենց եղավ։ Ամեն ինչ օրինաչափ է։ Առհասարակ բնության մեջ բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակներից կատարվում է լավագույնը։ Հավասարակշռության օրենքն է։ Ու էն որ ասում են թե մարտի մեկը խայտառակություն էր, պիտի չլիներ, բլա բլա բլա… ապա իմ կարծիքով մարտի մեկը պիտի լիներ ու մարտի մեկը ահագին դրական փոփոխություն ավելացրեց։ Մեզ մարտի մեկեր դեռ անհրաժեշտ են։ Բայց ոչ նրա համար, որ օգտագործվեն դեմագոգիայի նպատակներով, այլ որպես չափալախներ, որոնք ուղղություն են փոխում դեպի դրականը։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բերեմ երեք դեպք, մնացածը համանման են (չեմ հասկանում, անգի՞ր են անում իրենց ճառերը լևոնականները, որովհետև գրեթե նույն բաներն են կրկնում):
> 
> Թեթև դեպք (ջարդերից, չէ, եղեռնից մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ): Գործողությունների վայր՝ Հյուսիսային Պողոտա: Գործող անձինք. Ժ. Թերզյան (ներողամիտ եղիր, բայց արդարությունն ընկերությունից վեր է), Բ. Պողոսյան՝ ակտիվ, Մ. Թամանյան, Տ. Մարգարյան՝ պասիվ դերերում:
> *Ժ. Թ.* Դուք է՞լ եք միտինգի եկել:
> *Բ. Պ.* Չէ, մենք ապաքաղաքականացված եմ:
> *Ժ. Թ.* Այ, ձեր նմանները հավերժ արժանի են Սերժի նման նախագահ ունենալ:
> Նշեմ, որ Ժ. Թերզյանը, չնայած իմ ընկերն ու խիստ չափավոր մարդ լինելը, իր լևոնականացման ոչ այնքան երկար տևած շրջանում որոշ անհանդուրժողականություն էր դրսևորում լևոնականներին չհարող մարդկանց նկատմամբ:
> 
> Միջին դեպք (ջարդերից մի քանի օր առաջ): Դեպքերի վայր՝ միտինգի համար մարդիկ տեղափոխող երթուղային, որի վարորդին ես դժբախտություն ունեցա խնդրել ինձ կենտրոն հասցնել (որովհետև պարոնայք ազատատենչների պատճառով մի քանի օր տասնմեկից հետո տրանսպորտի դեֆիցիտ էր): Գործող անձինք՝ վարորդ, ոմն խուճուճ մազերով օրիորդ, որը ներկայացավ որպես նկարիչ, Բ. Պողոսյան: Խոսակցությունը չափազանց հուզառատ ու ինտենսիվ էր, որ բառացիորեն հիշեմ: Առավել հիշված պահերը՝
> ...


Սա այն դեպքն է, երբ ժողովուրդն ավելի լևոնական է, քան՝ Լևոնը: Այս կարգի խոսակցությունները հիմք չեն կարող հանդիսանալ՝ հիասթափվելու համար ընդդիմությունից: Ճիշտ է, մասամբ էլ ժողվուրդն է համակրանք ստեղծում այն քաղաքական ուժի հանդեպ, որի օգտին <<աշխատում է>>, բայց կոնկրետ իմ համար սա 0 արժեք ունեցող փաստարկ է, քանի որ ես անձամբ եմ տեսել, թե ինչպես են ընդդիմության առաջնորդները հորդորում զերծ մնալ նման էժանագին խոսակցություններից: Ես էլ ապրիլի 24-ին արդեն մտածում էի՝ այս ու՞ր եմ եկել, մի՞թե այս մարդիկ ինձ հետ նույն քաղաքական ուժին են հարում, որովհետև այդ օրով գոռալ Լևոն նախագահ մի քիչ այն չէ: Հետո սկսվեցին ավանդական անեծքները՝ տատիների կատարմամբ: Դա արդեն չափազանց էր: Քիչ էր մնում շարքից դուրս գայի, ոստիկանների կողքով էինք քայլում, նրանք էլ լսեցին, թե ինչպես էի ես ակումբի երեխեքին ասում՝ իբր ի՞նչ են իրենց ցույց տալիս, լուռ թող քայլեն էլի, էս հո հանրահավաք չի :Sad:  Ու հանկարծ առջևից գնացող Զուրաբյանը մարդ ուղարկեց, որ սաստեն ժողովրդին: Այդ պահը ինձ շատ դուր եկավ: Ու արդեն պարզ էր ինձ համար, որ ընդդիմության առաջնորդները ամենևին էլ այս տիպի խոսակցությունները չեն ողջունում, ոչ էլ մտադիր են դրանց հաշվին իրենց շարքերը լրացնել: Այնպես որ այսպիսի խոսակցությունները որպես հիմք մի ներկայացրեք: Թե չէ սրանց համարժեք կարելի է ներկայացնել քոռլևոնատիպ խոսակցությունները, որոնք ընդհանրապես անմակարդակության գագաթնակետն են:

----------

Աբելյան (04.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, ցավդ տանեմ, էսքան գրում գրում եմ փաստորեն չես կարդում էլի...


Ապեր, կարդում եմ, էն էլ ոնց եմ կարդում: Բայց մի հատ քո գրածները դու կարդա, ու աշխատի անկեղծորեն հավատալ քո գրածներին: Ապեր, դու չգիտեմ ինչի հիման վրա ես ոգևորվում տենց ելույթներից ու հայտարարություններից ու ինչ լուրջ քաղաքական ենթատեքստ ես տեսնում դրանց տակ, բայց ես, արդեն ամեն ֆուֆլոն լուրջ չընդունելու փորձ եմ կուտակել: Եթե շատ ուզենամ, ես էլ քո նման կարամ ինքս ինձ համոզեմ որ Լևոնի ելույթը շատ լուրջ ծրագրային ելույթ էր, ու շատ անգամ տենց էլ արել եմ: Բայց էլ չեմ ուզում անել: Ուզում եմ գոնե Լևոնի կամ ՀԱԿ-ի մի  նախաձեռնության, մի հայտարարության, մի ելույթի կոնկրետ, շոշափելի արդյունք տեսնել: Եթե չեմ տեսնում, ուրեմն ասելում եմ - ֆուֆլո ու խաբեություն իշխանական ֆուլֆոյից ոչ մի բանով չտարբերվող: Հաագան վկա:

----------

REAL_ist (05.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռամ ջան, ուրախ եմ, որ իմ սոցիալիստ լինելն էլ պարզեցիր: 
> Երևի իմ ԿԳԲըշնիկ, ցրու, մոսադիստ կամ ղզլբաշ  ըլնելն էլ մտքումդ ա: 
> Հա Ռամ ջան, մի զարմացի, ամեն մեկս էլ մի աիբ ունենք, ինչ անենք՞


Մի հատ լավ անեգդոտ եմ հիշե, էս կապակցությամբ: 

Մի հատ դատավոր տաքսի ա նստում, ու ինչպես միշտ էս տաքսիստը սկսում ա զրից անել հետը: 
- բա, ախպեր, որդե՞ղ ես աշխատում, ի՞նչ ես անում:
Էս դատավորը քամակ ա խաղացնում ու չի ուզում պատասխանի, իսկ էս տաքսիստը դավադիտ ա անում ու համոզում ա: Վերջը էս դատավորի զահլեն գնում ա, ասում ա:
- դավատվոր եմ:
Տաքսիստը ասում ա.
- բա, ախպեր, խի՞ էիր ամաչում ասեիր, սաղս էլ գռդոնչի ենք:

----------

Rammer (05.03.2010), Բիձա (04.03.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, կարդում եմ, էն էլ ոնց եմ կարդում: Բայց մի հատ քո գրածները դու կարդա, ու աշխատի անկեղծորեն հավատալ քո գրածներին: Ապեր, դու չգիտեմ ինչի հիման վրա ես ոգևորվում տենց ելույթներից ու հայտարարություններից ու ինչ լուրջ քաղաքական ենթատեքստ ես տեսնում դրանց տակ, բայց ես, արդեն ամեն ֆուֆլոն լուրջ չընդունելու փորձ եմ կուտակել: Եթե շատ ուզենամ, ես էլ քո նման կարամ ինքս ինձ համոզեմ որ Լևոնի ելույթը շատ լուրջ ծրագրային ելույթ էր, ու շատ անգամ տենց էլ արել եմ: Բայց էլ չեմ ուզում անել: Ուզում եմ գոնե Լևոնի կամ ՀԱԿ-ի մի  նախաձեռնության, մի հայտարարության, մի ելույթի կոնկրետ, շոշափելի արդյունք տեսնել: Եթե չեմ տեսնում, ուրեմն ասելում եմ - ֆուֆլո ու խաբեություն իշխանական ֆուլֆոյից ոչ մի բանով չտարբերվող: Հաագան վկա:


Էդքան վատ կարծիքի ես իմ մասին, որ ստեղ սպեկուլյանտություն եմ անում...ՉԷ ապեր ոչ մի դրադապատճառ չունեմ:
Տես դու ասեցիր որ ողջունում ես գազի ակցիան, բայց դու մի անգամ ասեցիր որ կողմ ես, բայց փոխարենը համարյան ամեն բառը մեկ գրում ես ֆուֆլո ա տալկատ անում ՀԱԿ-ը: Ես գիտեմ թե ինչի ես գրում: Էնքան պիտի ասես որ քեզ էլ համոզես դրանում... :Smile: 
Ես չեմ ասել որ փաստահավաք խումբի փաստերով ենք Քոչարյանի դեմը առնելու: Ես ասել եմ որ այդ խումբը, կամ խմբի մասին քննարկումնները, որոնք պետք է անմիջականրոեն առնչվեն քոչի հետ, պետք է այնպիսի վիճակ ստեղծեն, որ շատ դժվար լինի քոչարայնի համար ապահովել քաղաքական, ժողովրդական հենարան: Ստեղ դու կրոնական բան մի փնտրի ու շարժվի տրամաբանորեն: Ես սա գնահատում եմ որպես քաղաքական գործընթաց, որը տարբներ ելքեր կարող է ունենալ և այդ ելքի վրա ազդում են տարբեր գործոններ, որոնք մտնում են հաշվակի մեջ: Փաստահավաք խումբը դա ձևն ա և ոչ բովանադակություննը: Ինձ հետաքրքրում ա բովանադակությունը, դա է որոշիչ: 
Ասի որ ակցիայի մեջ չես տեսնում շոշաթելի արդյուք և ես դա քեզ ցույց տամ...Ցանկացած ակցիա ասա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդքան վատ կարծիքի ես իմ մասին, որ ստեղ սպեկուլյանտություն եմ անում...ՉԷ ապեր ոչ մի դրադապատճառ չունեմ:


Սպեկուլյատնություն չի, Ռամ ջան, ինքնախաբեություն ա: Դրանով սաղս էլ մեկ ու մեջ զբաղվում ենք: Քո նպատակները պոզիտիվ են, դրա համար էլ դու ձգտում ես տեսնել պոզիտիվը: Էտ շատ լավ ա: Բայց երբ շարունակաբար աչք ես փակում նեգատիվի վրա, ու միայն պոզիտիվը տեսնելը դառնում ա սկզբունք, ապա դա վերածվում ա ինքնախաբեության: Հեո սկսում ես ինքդ փնտրել ու հայտնագործել պոզիտիվը: Հիմա ես ասենք ակցիայի օրինակ կբերեմ, իսկ դու ինքդ քեզ համոզելով ու ոգևորվախ կգրես թե ինչ արդյունքների ա բերել դրանք: Շատ գեղեցիկ խոսք կլինի, առանց որևէ կոնկրետության: 



> Ասի որ ակցիայի մեջ չես տեսնում շոշաթելի արդյուք և ես դա քեզ ցույց տամ...Ցանկացած ակցիա ասա:


Ութ անգամ գրել եմ - ՀԱԱԳԱ ակցիան: Բայց ավելի քան համոզված եմ որ պատասխանդ շատ նման ա լինելու Փաստահավք ակցիայի պատսախանին - քաղաքական պրոցես, որը պիտի քաղաքական օրակարգում պահի Քոչի սադիստ լինելը ու անհնար դարձնի նրա վերադարձը:

----------


## Rammer

> Սպեկուլյատնություն չի, Ռամ ջան, ինքնախաբեություն ա: Դրանով սաղս էլ մեկ ու մեջ զբաղվում ենք: Քո նպատակները պոզիտիվ են, դրա համար էլ դու ձգտում ես տեսնել պոզիտիվը: Էտ շատ լավ ա: Բայց երբ շարունակաբար աչք ես փակում նեգատիվի վրա, ու միայն պոզիտիվը տեսնելը դառնում ա սկզբունք, ապա դա վերածվում ա ինքնախաբեության: Հեո սկսում ես ինքդ փնտրել ու հայտնագործել պոզիտիվը: Հիմա ես ասենք ակցիայի օրինակ կբերեմ, իսկ դու ինքդ քեզ համոզելով ու ոգևորվախ կգրես թե ինչ արդյունքների ա բերել դրանք: Շատ գեղեցիկ խոսք կլինի, առանց որևէ կոնկրետության: 
> 
> 
> Ութ անգամ գրել եմ - ՀԱԱԳԱ ակցիան: Բայց ավելի քան համոզված եմ որ պատասխանդ շատ նման ա լինելու Փաստահավք ակցիայի պատսախանին - քաղաքական պրոցես, որը պիտի քաղաքական օրակարգում պահի Քոչի սադիստ լինելը ու անհնար դարձնի նրա վերադարձը:


Սպասեմ մինչև Վիշապը շնորհակալություն կտա նոր կպատասխանեմ:  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (06.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Rammer, դու երևի կարդացել ես սա՝ ԸՆԴԴԻՄՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀՐԱՊԱՐԱԿԱԾ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿԱՑՈՒՅՑԸ
ԻՐԱՏԵՍԱԿԱՆ Է ԵՎ ՀԱՇՎԱՐԿՎԱԾ …
Եթե չես կարդացել, կարդա, հլը տես մարդկանց պատասխանները քո դուրը գալի՞ս են… Ես ենթադրում եմ, որ մարդիկ հույսները դրել են, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը կիջնի, ու արտահերթ ընտրություններ կանցնացնի։ Վանոն էլ չկա, որ ասի՝ չարաբաստիկ ձախողված կամպանիա…
Իշխանության ձգտումը այնքան է կուրացրել այս մարդկանց, որ օբյեկտիվությունը լրիվ կորցրել են։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Rammer, դու երևի կարդացել ես սա՝ ԸՆԴԴԻՄՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀՐԱՊԱՐԱԿԱԾ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿԱՑՈՒՅՑԸ
> ԻՐԱՏԵՍԱԿԱՆ Է ԵՎ ՀԱՇՎԱՐԿՎԱԾ …
> Եթե չես կարդացել, կարդա, հլը տես մարդկանց պատասխանները քո դուրը գալի՞ս են… Ես ենթադրում եմ, որ մարդիկ հույսները դրել են, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը կիջնի, ու արտահերթ ընտրություններ կանցնացնի։ Վանոն էլ չկա, որ ասի՝ չարաբաստիկ ձախողված կամպանիա…
> Իշխանության ձգտումը այնքան է կուրացրել այս մարդկանց, որ օբյեկտիվությունը լրիվ կորցրել են։


 Ես կարդացի Վիշապ ջան, չէի ասի առանձնապես մի եսիմ ինչ կարծիքներ են… ուղղակի ասում են որ հնարավոր ա/հավանական ա… դե ինչ պտի ասեին հո չէին ասելու "վարյանտ չկա" … չէի ասի իշխանատենչությունը կուրացրել ա, իշխանատենչությունից կուրացածները միջոցների առաջ խտրականություն չեն դնում ու սահման չեն ճանաչում…

… ճիշտն ասած իմ կարծիքով էլ կարող ա փոփոխություններ լինեն, բայց թե ինչպիսին դժվարրանում եմ ասել… կարծում եմ որ Սերժը այնուամենայնիվ Ղարաբաղի հարցում որևէ քայլ պետք ա անի (կամ ստորագրի կամ ոչ) ու բոլոր քայլերն էլ անկախ նրանից թե ինչպիսին են անհետևանք չեն մնալու… Եվրոպան ու ԱՄՆ-ը նրան հենց ընենց պռախոդ չեն տվել որ ինչ ուզի անի… ստորագրեց՝ Ճնշումը ներսից ա լինելու որովհետև պտի սկսի զորքերը դուրս բերել ու հայտնի չի թե ինչի դիմաց , համենայն դեպս ինքը հիմա ոչ մի բանի մասին չի խոսում ու կարելի ա եզրակացնել որ էնքան էլ լավ բաներ չունի ասելու… չստորագրեց՝ կարծումեմ պետք չի ասել թե Արևմուտքը ինչ լծակներ ունի նրա վրա ազդելու… Սերժի նախաձեռնողությունը իրա "մեջից" չի… ուրիշ ճամփա չունի… հլա ավելի վատ կարող ա ստորագրի էլ, բայց հայ-թուրքական սահմանը չբացվի… հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները, ոնց որ ինքն ա ասում, առանց նախապայմանի են…

… էս ֆոնի վրա է որ ես փոփոխություն եմ ակընկալում… 

… իսկ եթե ստորագրեց, զորքերը սկսեցին դուրս գալ առանց լուրջ երաշխիքների (որոնք կարծում եմ չկան,քանի որ դրամասին ընդհանրապես չի խոսվում) ու ոչինչ չեղավ ժողովրդի կողմից ապա այստեղ արդեն որևէ ուժի մեղադրել չարժե…

----------

Chuk (07.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Հայերի պրիմիտիվ պատկերացումներով իբր արևմուտքն ուզում է, որ հայ-թուրքական պայմանագիրը ստորագրվի:  Իրականում դա ձեռ է տալիս միայն թուրքերին, բայց նրանք էլ էյֆորիայի մեջ էին, թե մենք հեսա դառել ենք համաշխարհային խաղացող-Պերես կքրֆենք կմարսենք: Հեսա ռեգիոնում դառնում ենք համար մեկ ու թքած ունենք սաղի վրա: Չստացվեց- գերագնահատեցին իրենց էլ, իրենց կոզրներն  էլ:  Ի պատասխան ստացան ոչ միայն կուկիշ - ի դեմ սենատի ենթախմբի որոշման, այլ սիլլա, թե լակոտ կնստես տեղդ, թե չէ ավելի կկզացնենք:  Թուրքերին բերին գցեցին իրա իսկական ճ կլասի դաշտը: 
Հայերի հետ պայմանագիր ստորագրելը դրսում ոչ մեկի տանձին էլ չի: Ու չեն էլ թողնելու, որ թուրքերը մարսածը  օրգանիզմից վերջնականապես հանեն: Պրոբկեն խրած է մնալու այնքան, քանի դեռ թուրքիան ռիսկ կանի որևէ մեկին թարս նայելու: Հերթական անգամ մեր ջոկերը խաղացվեց ուրիշների ձեռքով: 
Հիմա երևի թուրքերը կստորագրեն ու աշակերտի պես էդ տնային աշխատանքը կտանեն  ցույց տալու դրսումը: Էդ մի հոգու առավելությամբ անցած  որոշումը դա չափած-ձևած շատ մեծ հարված էր Թուրքիային իր ոչ հայկական թփրտոցների ասպարեզում: 
Իսկ հայերի մոտ ու հայաստանում ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխվելու ստորագրել-չստորագրելուց: 
Մունք էշ կայինք, էշ էլ մնալուվ ենք:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (07.03.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Ես կարդացի Վիշապ ջան, չէի ասի առանձնապես մի եսիմ ինչ կարծիքներ են… ուղղակի ասում են որ հնարավոր ա/հավանական ա… դե ինչ պտի ասեին հո չէին ասելու "վարյանտ չկա" … չէի ասի իշխանատենչությունը կուրացրել ա, իշխանատենչությունից կուրացածները միջոցների առաջ խտրականություն չեն դնում ու սահման չեն ճանաչում…
> 
> … ճիշտն ասած իմ կարծիքով էլ կարող ա փոփոխություններ լինեն, բայց թե ինչպիսին դժվարրանում եմ ասել… կարծում եմ որ Սերժը այնուամենայնիվ Ղարաբաղի հարցում որևէ քայլ պետք ա անի (կամ ստորագրի կամ ոչ) ու բոլոր քայլերն էլ անկախ նրանից թե ինչպիսին են անհետևանք չեն մնալու… Եվրոպան ու ԱՄՆ-ը նրան հենց ընենց պռախոդ չեն տվել որ ինչ ուզի անի… ստորագրեց՝ Ճնշումը ներսից ա լինելու որովհետև պտի սկսի զորքերը դուրս բերել ու հայտնի չի թե ինչի դիմաց , համենայն դեպս ինքը հիմա ոչ մի բանի մասին չի խոսում ու կարելի ա եզրակացնել որ էնքան էլ լավ բաներ չունի ասելու… չստորագրեց՝ կարծումեմ պետք չի ասել թե Արևմուտքը ինչ լծակներ ունի նրա վրա ազդելու… Սերժի նախաձեռնողությունը իրա "մեջից" չի… ուրիշ ճամփա չունի… հլա ավելի վատ կարող ա ստորագրի էլ, բայց հայ-թուրքական սահմանը չբացվի… հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները, ոնց որ ինքն ա ասում, առանց նախապայմանի են…
> 
> … էս ֆոնի վրա է որ ես փոփոխություն եմ ակընկալում… 
> 
> … իսկ եթե ստորագրեց, զորքերը սկսեցին դուրս գալ առանց լուրջ երաշխիքների (որոնք կարծում եմ չկան,քանի որ դրամասին ընդհանրապես չի խոսվում) ու ոչինչ չեղավ ժողովրդի կողմից ապա այստեղ արդեն որևէ ուժի մեղադրել չարժե…


ուրեմն դուրս ա գալիս, որ Սերոժը ու իրա թայֆեն վարում են անկախ արտաքին քաղաքականություն՞՞՞՞  :Shok: 
դա իսկապես նորություն էր… եթե այդպես է, ապա էլ ինչի՞ ենք իրան ուզում փոխել: 
…
Ոչ Լևոնը, ոչ Քոչը ոչ էլ առավել ևս անդեմ ու վախկոտ Սերոժը ու իրա հաջորդը երբևէ որևէ կարևոր հարցում որոշում ընդունելու լիազորություն չեն ունեցել ու չեն էլ ունենա: Նրան Պիղատի պես վերակացուներ են… ընդամենը  :Wink:

----------

Rammer (07.03.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Հայերի պրիմիտիվ պատկերացումներով իբր արևմուտքն ուզում է, որ հայ-թուրքական պայմանագիրը ստորագրվի:


կարծում եմ որ այդ պայմանագիրը և սահմանների բացումը որոշակիորեն գծագրված են արևմուտք - Իրան համատեքստում: ոչ մեկին այդտեղ հետաքրքիր չի ոչ դաշնակների ու Հակի, ոչ էլ ընդանրապես հայերի կարծիքը: դա բացվելու է որպեսի զինուժի ազատ տեղաշարժի հնարավորություն բացվի: Ընդամենը: իսկ այդ ստորագրել-չստորագրել խաղերը արվում է միմիայն այաթոլաներին բթացնելու համար: հայ -թուրքական սահմանի բացմանը միակ դեմը այժմ այաթոլաներն են:

----------

Rammer (07.03.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *ուրեմն դուրս ա գալիս, որ Սերոժը ու իրա թայֆեն վարում են անկախ արտաքին քաղաքականություն՞՞՞՞ 
> դա իսկապես նորություն էր… եթե այդպես է, ապա էլ ինչի՞ ենք իրան ուզում փոխել:* …
> Ոչ Լևոնը, ոչ Քոչը ոչ էլ առավել ևս անդեմ ու վախկոտ Սերոժը ու իրա հաջորդը երբևէ որևէ կարևոր հարցում որոշում ընդունելու լիազորություն չեն ունեցել ու չեն էլ ունենա: Նրան Պիղատի պես վերակացուներ են… ընդամենը


Դիվ, իմ գրածների մեջ ո՞րտեղ ես տենց բան տեսնում… որ Սերժն իրա թայֆի հետ անկախ արտաքին քաղաքականություն ա վարում…

… մենք հայերս միշտ "համոզված" ենք որ մեր նախագահներին դրսից են նշանակում… նույնիսկ մեր լեկսիկոնի մեջ ա մտած "սերժին/լևոնին/քոչին կհանեն" … մի հրցնող լինի ո՞վ ա հանելու… սա ստրուկի մենտալիտետ ա… Ժողովուրդ, "դրսի" խ**-ին չի  Հայաստանում ով ա նախագահ… իրանք ֆավորիտ չունեն… ով էլ լինի նրանք փորձելու են օգտագործել իրենց նպատակների համար… ժամանակն ա որ մենք էլ հասկանանք որ  մենք իրենց մեր նպատակների համար պետք ա օգտագործենք … բոլոր երկրներն էլ տենց են անում անկախ իրանց չափերից…

----------

Chuk (07.03.2010), davidus (07.03.2010), Վիշապ (07.03.2010), Տրիբուն (07.03.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայերի պրիմիտիվ պատկերացումներով իբր արևմուտքն ուզում է, որ հայ-թուրքական պայմանագիրը ստորագրվի:  Իրականում դա ձեռ է տալիս միայն թուրքերին, բայց նրանք էլ էյֆորիայի մեջ էին, թե մենք հեսա դառել ենք համաշխարհային խաղացող-Պերես կքրֆենք կմարսենք: Հեսա ռեգիոնում դառնում ենք համար մեկ ու թքած ունենք սաղի վրա: Չստացվեց- գերագնահատեցին իրենց էլ, իրենց կոզրներն  էլ:  Ի պատասխան ստացան ոչ միայն կուկիշ - ի դեմ սենատի ենթախմբի որոշման, այլ սիլլա, թե լակոտ կնստես տեղդ, թե չէ ավելի կկզացնենք:  Թուրքերին բերին գցեցին իրա իսկական ճ կլասի դաշտը:  
> Հայերի հետ պայմանագիր ստորագրելը դրսում ոչ մեկի տանձին էլ չի: Ու չեն էլ թողնելու, որ թուրքերը մարսածը  օրգանիզմից վերջնականապես հանեն: Պրոբկեն խրած է մնալու այնքան, քանի դեռ թուրքիան ռիսկ կանի որևէ մեկին թարս նայելու: Հերթական անգամ մեր ջոկերը խաղացվեց ուրիշների ձեռքով: 
> Հիմա երևի թուրքերը կստորագրեն ու աշակերտի պես էդ տնային աշխատանքը կտանեն  ցույց տալու դրսումը: Էդ մի հոգու առավելությամբ անցած  որոշումը դա չափած-ձևած շատ մեծ հարված էր Թուրքիային իր ոչ հայկական թփրտոցների ասպարեզում: 
> Իսկ հայերի մոտ ու հայաստանում ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխվելու ստորագրել-չստորագրելուց: 
> Մունք էշ կայինք, էշ էլ մնալուվ ենք:


Բիձա ջան, անգլիացիները լավ են ձևակերպել . Հայաստանն իրենից որևէ հետաքրքրություն չի ներկայացնում Անգլիայի համար, նրանք հետաքրքրված են Հայաստանով այնքան որքան որ ռեգիոնի խաղաղությունն է պահպանվում, այսինքն բոլոր հարցերն էլ "կլուծեն" ու պայմանագրերն էլ ստորագրել կտան… եթե դա է պետք ռեգիոնի անդորը պահպանելու համար…

ինչ վերաբերվում է Սենատի որոշմանը, ապա զարմանում եմ որ սա քննարկման նյութ է… ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինելու որովհետև "հայերն ու թուրքերը սկսել են բանակցել և քննարկում են նաև ցեղասպանության հարցը միացյան հանձնաժողովի միջոցով" … իսկ մեր արտգործնախարարն ասաց որ այդ հանձնախմբի աշխատանքները կտևեն 10-30 տարի… ով ա մեղավո՞ր… կարող ա՞ թուրքերն ասին երկխոսենք… ոչ… 

… էս հարցը house չի էլ հասնի… ստեղ հայերի հարց չի քննարկվում, ոչ էլ ցեղասպանության հարց ա… ու էս ապտակը թուրքերի ստացած ամենաթույլն էր… էնքան թույլ որ մինչև վերջին վայրկյան նույնիսկ լոբբինգ էլ չէին անում… ցեղասպանության մասին մի 30 տարի մոռացեք… դա վնասելու է Սերժի սկսած "հայ թուրքական բարեկամությանը"… էլ չասեմ որ հայ թուրքական ու հայ ադրբեջանական հարաբերությունները երբեք էսքան լարված չեն եղել…

… ինճ վերաբերվում ա Ղարաբաղյան հարցին ապա իմ կարծիքով դրանից է կախված հայաստանում ցանկացած իշխանափոփոխություն, որքան էլ որ դա անիրական թվա…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես կարդացի Վիշապ ջան, չէի ասի առանձնապես մի եսիմ ինչ կարծիքներ են… ուղղակի ասում են որ հնարավոր ա/հավանական ա… դե ինչ պտի ասեին հո չէին ասելու "վարյանտ չկա" … չէի ասի իշխանատենչությունը կուրացրել ա, իշխանատենչությունից կուրացածները միջոցների առաջ խտրականություն չեն դնում ու սահման չեն ճանաչում…


Մեֆ, փաստորեն ընդդիմադիրները հանրահավաք են անում, սռոկներ են դնում, նախընտրական ծրագիր են հայտարարում, ու վերջում էլ ասում են հնարավոր ա, կամ հավանական ա, որ մինչև սեպտեմբեր արտահերթ ընտրություններ տեղի ունենան, հա՞ :Jpit:  Էս «wishful thinking» երևույթը ՀԱԿ-ի մոտ արդեն խասյաթ է դարձել, վնասակար սովորույթ, որից ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարողանում հրաժարվել: 






> … ճիշտն ասած իմ կարծիքով էլ կարող ա փոփոխություններ լինեն, բայց թե ինչպիսին դժվարրանում եմ ասել… կարծում եմ որ Սերժը այնուամենայնիվ Ղարաբաղի հարցում որևէ քայլ պետք ա անի (կամ ստորագրի կամ ոչ) ու բոլոր քայլերն էլ անկախ նրանից թե ինչպիսին են անհետևանք չեն մնալու… Եվրոպան ու ԱՄՆ-ը նրան հենց ընենց պռախոդ չեն տվել որ ինչ ուզի անի… ստորագրեց՝ Ճնշումը ներսից ա լինելու որովհետև պտի սկսի զորքերը դուրս բերել ու հայտնի չի թե ինչի դիմաց , համենայն դեպս ինքը հիմա ոչ մի բանի մասին չի խոսում ու կարելի ա եզրակացնել որ էնքան էլ լավ բաներ չունի ասելու… չստորագրեց՝ կարծումեմ պետք չի ասել թե Արևմուտքը ինչ լծակներ ունի նրա վրա ազդելու… Սերժի նախաձեռնողությունը իրա "մեջից" չի… ուրիշ ճամփա չունի… հլա ավելի վատ կարող ա ստորագրի էլ, բայց հայ-թուրքական սահմանը չբացվի… հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները, ոնց որ ինքն ա ասում, առանց նախապայմանի են…
> 
> … էս ֆոնի վրա է որ ես փոփոխություն եմ ակընկալում… 
> 
> … իսկ եթե ստորագրեց, զորքերը սկսեցին դուրս գալ առանց լուրջ երաշխիքների (որոնք կարծում եմ չկան,քանի որ դրամասին ընդհանրապես չի խոսվում) ու ոչինչ չեղավ ժողովրդի կողմից ապա այստեղ արդեն որևէ ուժի մեղադրել չարժե…


Այ ինչ որ դու ասում ես, նույնն էլ ՀԱԿ-ն է ասում, իմա՝ կարող ա ինչ-որ փոփոխություն լինի, Սերժը ինչ-որ վատ քայլ անի, բոբո բաներ լինեն Հայաստանում, ու ավտոմատ արտահերթ ընտրությունների մահանա ստեղծվի: Այսինքն ամեն ինչ կախված է ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ից, այլ Սերժից, արտաքին մութ ու խավար ուժերից, ժողովդրի իմունիտետից, Աստծո կամքից, ճակատագրի բերումից, աստղերի դասավորությունից: Ու ողջ դրաման այն է, որ դու և ՀԱԿ-ը նույն բանն եք *անում*, բայց ՀԱԿ-ը ուզում է իշխանություն դառնալ, իսկ դու՝ ոչ: :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Խորհրդարանական հերթական ընտրությունները երբ են? Եկող տարի?

----------


## Chuk

> Խորհրդարանական հերթական ընտրությունները երբ են? Եկող տարի?


2012  :Smile:

----------

ministr (07.03.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, փաստորեն ընդդիմադիրները հանրահավաք են անում, սռոկներ են դնում, նախընտրական ծրագիր են հայտարարում, ու վերջում էլ ասում են հնարավոր ա, կամ հավանական ա, որ մինչև սեպտեմբեր արտահերթ ընտրություններ տեղի ունենան, հա՞ Էս «wishful thinking» երևույթը ՀԱԿ-ի մոտ արդեն խասյաթ է դարձել, վնասակար սովորույթ, որից ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարողանում հրաժարվել:


Վիշ ապեր, ՀԱԿ-ը կարա քաղաքական կանխատեսումներ անի ու այդ կանխատեսումները կամ լինեն կամ չլինեն… սա բնական բան է բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերի համար բոլոր երկրներում… միշտ էլ, բոլորն էլ քաղաքական հաշվարկներ են անում ու իրենց գործողությունները հիմնում այդ հաշվարկների ու կանխատեսումների վրա ու ՀԱԿ-ինն էլ այդ առումով բացառություն չի… սա լավ կամ վատ, պոպուլյար կամ ոչ պոպուլյարի հետ կապ չունի… իհարկե, կանխատեսումները  «wishful thinking»-ի էլեմենտ էլ կա… հետո ինչ… սրա համար ՀԱԿ-ին քննադատել պետք չի սա սովորակն երևույթ է… այ կասկածելի կլիներ եթե ընդհանրապես ոչ մի կանխատեսում չլիներ… 





> Այ ինչ որ դու ասում ես, նույնն էլ ՀԱԿ-ն է ասում, իմա՝ կարող ա ինչ-որ փոփոխություն լինի, Սերժը ինչ-որ վատ քայլ անի, բոբո բաներ լինեն Հայաստանում, ու ավտոմատ արտահերթ ընտրությունների մահանա ստեղծվի: Այսինքն ամեն ինչ կախված է ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ից, այլ Սերժից, արտաքին մութ ու խավար ուժերից, ժողովդրի իմունիտետից, Աստծո կամքից, ճակատագրի բերումից, աստղերի դասավորությունից: Ու ողջ դրաման այն է, որ դու և ՀԱԿ-ը նույն բանն եք *անում*, բայց ՀԱԿ-ը ուզում է իշխանություն դառնալ, իսկ դու՝ ոչ:


Ապեր, ես իմ ասածներն ու տեսակետները հիմնում եմ նորությունների վրա ու ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարություններն ու տեղեկատվությունները էդքան չեմ կարդում… ու եթե նրանք էլ նույն կարծիքի են … թող լինեն… ապեր իմ կարծիքը եսիմինչ կարծիք չի ու հնարավոր ա որ մեկի կարծիքի հետ բռնի… լավ ա Սերժի կարծիքի հետ չի բռնում…

Ցավոք սրտի իշխանափոխության ամենառեալ ու արագ տարբերակը ես տեսնում եմ Ղարաբաղյան ստիպողական հանգուցալուծման մեջ… ու պետք չի սպասել որ Սերժը սխալ քայլանի… ճիշտն ասած ինձ համար ավելի հետաքրքիր է թե ի՞նչ ճիշտ քայլ կարող է անել Սերժը… մեկ ա մի բան պտի ստորագրի, փախնելու տեղ չունի Վիշապ ջան, եթե կա ասա… ու ոչ մի մութ ուժեր էլ չկան, լավ էլ լույս ա ու սաղս էլ տեսնում ենք ովքեր ու ոնց են ճնշում … պռախոդ են տալիս, ճնշում են ու վարկեր են տալիս… էս ամեն ինչն առանց թաքցնելու է արվում…

Վիշապ ջան, իշխանափոխությունը, քաղաքական ուժերի ու ժողովրդի ակտիվությունը հիմնականում իր գագաթնակետին է հասնում այնպիսի շրջադարձային իրադարձությունների ժամանակ ինչպիսիք են ընտրությունները, կարևոր պայմանագրերի ստորաագրումներն ու այլ կենսական ու ցավոտ խնդիրների լուծումման անհրաժեշտությունը… ու այս ժամանակ է որ հասարակությունը սկսում է քաղաքացիական ակտիվություն ու հասարակական ինքնագիտակցության թռիչք արձանագրել… երբեմն իհարկե հետընթաց էլ է լինում… շատ բարդ բան է հասարակությանը մշտական ակտիվ պահել էս ամեն ինչի արանքում… դա շատ բարդ ու ես կասեի նույնիսկ անհնարին բան է … դա կարելի է անել միայն ժողովրդի սոցիալական վիճակի անտանելության պայմաններում, բայց ոնց որ դու ես ասել վերևում կյանքն ավելի է լավացել ու երեկվա բռի թալանչին այսօր գրագետ բիզնես է անում ու ժողովրդին լավ էլ սպասարկում է… էլ չեմ ասում որ մարտիմեկերը որ քո առաջարկով դարձնենք խրոնիկ/պրոֆիլակտիկ ապա իշխանափոխության կարիք էլ չի լինի (Վիշապ ապեր, էս վիրավորանք չընդունես հանկարծ)

----------

Chuk (07.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեֆ, ոչ մի արտահերթ ընտրություն էլ չի լինելու։ Սերժը որևէ կապիտուլյացիոն թուղթ չի ստորագրելու, եթե նույնիսկ դեմ տան, որովհետև էդքան ապուշ չի ու գիտի որ Հայաստանում լիքը սպասողներ կան, որ վրա տան։ Սերժը ավելի շուտ պատերազմի կգնա, քան թե կապիտուլյացիայի, որովհետև երկրորդ դեպքում ինքը հաստատ կորցնում է, իսկ առաջին դեպքում գուցե և ազգային հերոս էլ դառնա :Jpit:  Իսկ Հայաստանի ներքին ամենամեծ խնդիրը իշխանություն–ունեցվածք անբաժանելիությունն է, եթե Լևոնը ի սկզբանե բոլոր բիզնեսմեններին երաշխիքներ կարողանար տալ, որ բացի պետության նկատմամբ պարտավորությունները փակելուց այլ բան մարդիկ չեն կորցնելու, ապա իրավիճակը այլ կլիներ։ Եվ դա մեզ ձեռնտու կոմպրոմիսային տարբերակ կլիներ, ու ծայրահեղությությունների մեջ էլ չէինք ընկնի, իսկ ՀԱԿ–ը ոչ մի կոնկրետ դիրքորոշում չարտահայտեց, լղոզեց սաղ պատկերները ու պայքարը դարձրեց բորշչ՝ հիմա չգիտենք որտեղ փնտրենք շան գլուխը՝ Ղարաբաղի հարցու՞մ, Թուրքիայի սահմանի վրա՞, օլիգարխների բանկային հաշիվներու՞մ… Իշխանափոխության համար Հայաստանի հասարակությունը այդպես էլ ռեալ հիմքեր չտեսավ, անձամբ ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե Լևոնը Ղարաբաղի, Թուրքիայի ու օլիգարխների հարցերը ոնց պիտի լուծեր, որ տնից դուրս գայի ու լապատկեն ձեռքս պայքարեի հանուն Լևոնի իշխանության գալու։ Ամեն դեպքում քաղաքական ուժը պիտի հասարակության հետ կոռեկտ լինի, էնպիսի բաներ չասեն, որ միջին վիճակագրական կիսագրագետ մարդը կարծի թե իրեն ձեռ են առնում։ Իսկ հիմա ՀԱԿ–ը իշխանություններից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում իր «wishful thinking»-ը մարդկանց վզին փաթաթելով, դրա համար էլ ոչնչի չի հասնելու, որովհետև դրանով սպառում է իր իրական ռեսուրսը՝ ընդդիմադիր ժողովրդի հավատն ու ցանկությունները։

----------

Elmo (08.03.2010), Mephistopheles (08.03.2010), REAL_ist (07.03.2010), Տրիբուն (07.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, անգլիացիները լավ են ձևակերպել . Հայաստանն իրենից որևէ հետաքրքրություն չի ներկայացնում Անգլիայի համար, նրանք հետաքրքրված են Հայաստանով այնքան որքան որ ռեգիոնի խաղաղությունն է պահպանվում, այսինքն բոլոր հարցերն էլ "կլուծեն" ու պայմանագրերն էլ ստորագրել կտան… եթե դա է պետք ռեգիոնի անդորը պահպանելու համար…
> 
> ինչ վերաբերվում է Սենատի որոշմանը, ապա *զարմանում եմ որ սա քննարկման նյութ է*… ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինելու որովհետև "հայերն ու թուրքերը սկսել են բանակցել և քննարկում են նաև ցեղասպանության հարցը միացյան հանձնաժողովի միջոցով" … իսկ մեր արտգործնախարարն ասաց որ այդ հանձնախմբի աշխատանքները կտևեն 10-30 տարի… ով ա մեղավո՞ր… կարող ա՞ թուրքերն ասին երկխոսենք… ոչ… 
> 
> … էս հարցը house չի էլ հասնի… ստեղ հայերի հարց չի քննարկվում, ոչ էլ ցեղասպանության հարց ա… ու *էս ապտակը թուրքերի ստացած ամենաթույլն էր*… *էնքան թույլ որ մինչև վերջին վայրկյան նույնիսկ լոբբինգ էլ չէին անում…* ցեղասպանության մասին մի 30 տարի մոռացեք… դա վնասելու է Սերժի սկսած "հայ թուրքական բարեկամությանը"… էլ չասեմ որ հայ թուրքական ու հայ ադրբեջանական հարաբերությունները երբեք էսքան լարված չեն եղել…
> 
> … ինճ վերաբերվում ա Ղարաբաղյան հարցին ապա իմ կարծիքով դրանից է կախված հայաստանում ցանկացած իշխանափոփոխություն, որքան էլ որ դա անիրական թվա…


Հակառակը, միակ դեպքն է, որը արժանի է *շատ լուրջ քաղաքական քննարկման*, 
Մենք պոլի շորի կարգավիճակում ենք որպես պետություն ու հասարակություն, և այս հարցը  կապ ունի ոչ թե հայաստանի բարգավաճման, այլ  գոյատևման հետ: Ես էլ որպես հայ, բնականաբար ուզում եմ  որ հայերը գոյատևեին:  Հենց այդ պատճառով էլ հետաքրքրված եմ:
Իմ կարծիքով, Սենատում այն քննարկվել է զուտ թուրք-իրայել-ամերիկյան հարաբերությունների տեսանկյունից: Ու չեմ հավատում, թե թուրքերը լոբբինգ չեն արել: Արել են, էն էլ ոնց,- բայց աբսուրդ է հրեաների դեմ լոբբինգ անելը: Ամբողջ ամերիկյան լոբբինգ ասածը դա հրեաներն են ու կան: 
Թուրքերը շատ մեծ ապտակ են կերել, ու եթե  հիմա դա չարվեր, վաղը ուշ էր լինելու: 
Ցեղասպանության հարցը թուրքերին դեմ անելու մինչև հիմա եղած եվրոպական կսմթոցները և ԱՄՆ նախկին սպառնալիքները, արդեն կորցրել էին իրենց ուժը, քանի որ թուրքերը մեծ պրորիվ էին արել իսրայելի հետ հարաբերություններում: Նրանց, որպես ռեգիոնալ ուժ լկտիանալու դեմն առնելու այլ տարբերակներ հիմա գոյություն չունեն: Միակ մնացած արգումենտները  գենոցիդն ու քրդական հարցերն են: Ու սրանից հետո դա չի իջնելու ասպարեզից: 
Էրդողանը հրապարակ էր մտել սպիտակ ձեռնոցներով: չափն անցավ- դեմն առան:  
Հիմա թուրքերը պետք է նոր բազարներ սկսեն ու չեմ կարծում, թե հաջողակ են լինելու, որովհետև բոլորն էլ հասկացան, թե ինչ ախորժակ ունեցող գայլի հետ գործ ունեն: 
Այս հարցում ընդիմություն- իշխանություն լրիվ նույնն են ու իսկապես անիմաստ է ներքաղաքական դիրքերից այդ հարցը քննարկելը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ցավոք սրտի իշխանափոխության ամենառեալ ու արագ տարբերակը ես տեսնում եմ Ղարաբաղյան ստիպողական հանգուցալուծման մեջ… ու պետք չի սպասել որ Սերժը սխալ քայլանի… ճիշտն ասած ինձ համար ավելի հետաքրքիր է թե ի՞նչ ճիշտ քայլ կարող է անել Սերժը… մեկ ա մի բան պտի ստորագրի, փախնելու տեղ չունի Վիշապ ջան, եթե կա ասա… ու ոչ մի մութ ուժեր էլ չկան, լավ էլ լույս ա ու սաղս էլ տեսնում ենք ովքեր ու ոնց են ճնշում … պռախոդ են տալիս, ճնշում են ու վարկեր են տալիս… էս ամեն ինչն առանց թաքցնելու է արվում…


Մեֆ ջան, կա նաև հանուն իշխանության մնալու սաղիս քաքը քցելու տարբերակը: Հայկական կողմը իր առաջարկություններն ա ուղարկել Մադրիդյան սկզբունքների հետ կապված, իսկ Ադրբեջանը պարզվում ա ոչ մի առաջարկ էլ չունի, լրիվ բավարարված ա: Ինչի՞ մասին ա սա խոսում: Նրան մասին, որ Մադրիդյան սկզբունքներով սաղ տալիս ենեք Ադրբեջանին, Ղարաբաղի ստատուսն էլ թողում ենք օդում կախված: Մեր խիյարները թողել են որ բանը բանից անցնի Ղարաբաղի հարցում, ու մի պահի, հարցը մի քսան տարով էլ սառացնելու համար, կարող ա մնա մենակ պատերազմի տարբերակը: Էն որ սահմանի վրա մեկ ու մեջ ինչ-որ դիվերսիոն խմբեր են հայտնվում, էս յան էն յան կրակում են, երևի պատահական չի: Մի երկու ամսանոց պատերազմը հնարավորություն կտա Սերժին էլ Ալիևին էլ ազգային ազատագրական բարձր գաղափարների շուրջ հավաքել հայրենասեր ժողովրդին ու էլի մի տաս տարի կզացրած պահել: Նենց որ, էն որ Սերժը պիտի մի բան անի, դեռ փաստ չի, միշտ էլ այլ տարբերակներ կան տակից դուրս գալու: Կռիվ-կռիվ, հույս-հավատ-սեր-հայրենիք, ու Սերժոն ու քոմփանին Մկան քավորությամբ մի տաս տարի էլ կբանակցեն արդեն ասենք Կուալա-Լումպուրյան սկզբունքների շուրջ: Ու սենց էնքան ժամանակ, մինչև Հայաստանում էլ մարդ չի մնա կզացրած պահելու համար:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Մեֆ ջան, կա նաև հանուն իշխանության մնալու սաղիս քաքը քցելու տարբերակը: Հայկական կողմը իր առաջարկություններն ա ուղարկել Մադրիդյան սկզբունքների հետ կապված, իսկ Ադրբեջանը պարզվում ա ոչ մի առաջարկ էլ չունի, լրիվ բավարարված ա: Ինչի՞ մասին ա սա խոսում: Նրան մասին, որ Մադրիդյան սկզբունքներով սաղ տալիս ենեք Ադրբեջանին, Ղարաբաղի ստատուսն էլ թողում ենք օդում կախված: Մեր խիյարները թողել են որ բանը բանից անցնի Ղարաբաղի հարցում, ու մի պահի, հարցը մի քսան տարով էլ սառացնելու համար, կարող ա մնա մենակ պատերազմի տարբերակը: Էն որ սահմանի վրա մեկ ու մեջ ինչ-որ դիվերսիոն խմբեր են հայտնվում, էս յան էն յան կրակում են, երևի պատահական չի: *Մի երկու ամսանոց պատերազմը հնարավորություն կտա Սերժին էլ Ալիևին էլ ազգային ազատագրական բարձր գաղափարների շուրջ հավաքել հայրենասեր ժողովրդին ու էլի մի տաս տարի կզացրած պահել:* Նենց որ, էն որ Սերժը պիտի մի բան անի, դեռ փաստ չի, միշտ էլ այլ տարբերակներ կան տակից դուրս գալու: Կռիվ-կռիվ, հույս-հավատ-սեր-հայրենիք, ու Սերժոն ու քոմփանին Մկան քավորությամբ մի տաս տարի էլ կբանակցեն արդեն ասենք Կուալա-Լումպուրյան սկզբունքների շուրջ: Ու սենց էնքան ժամանակ, մինչև Հայաստանում էլ մարդ չի մնա կզացրած պահելու համար:


Իմ կարծիքով Ոչ հայաստանը, ոչ էլ ադրբեջանը ընդունակ չեն չափված-ձևվված պատերազմ վարելու: Պատերազմ որ սկսվեց, նման ստից պետությունների միջև, եթե չլինի 3-րդ կողմերի շատ լուրջ ղեկավարումը, ապա այն շատ շուտ կավարտվի կողմերից մեկի կապիտուլիացիայով: Ի նկատի ունենալով մեր մարդկային, քաղաքական, ու նյութական ռեսուրսները, կարծում եմ, այն կատաստրոֆիկ կլինի հայերի համար, որովհետև հաստատ ադրբեջանիւ հետևում թուրքիա կա, որը ներկայիս կզացրած պայմաններում ամեն ինչ կանի, մի հարվածով մեզ շարքից հանելու: Իմ կարծիքով դա շատ լավ հասկանում են մեզ հերն անիծած  հին ու նոր իշխանություններն էլ, դրա համար էլ համամիտ են արտաքին- հարցերում, տալ ամեն ինչ, մենակ - շառից-փորձանքից հեռու:
Վիճակը պալաժենի ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ կարծիքով Ոչ հայաստանը, ոչ էլ ադրբեջանը ընդունակ չեն չափված-ձևվված պատերազմ վարելու: Պատերազմ որ սկսվեց, նման ստից պետությունների միջև, եթե չլինի 3-րդ կողմերի շատ լուրջ ղեկավարումը, ապա այն շատ շուտ կավարտվի կողմերից մեկի կապիտուլիացիայով: Ի նկատի ունենալով մեր մարդկային, քաղաքական, ու նյութական ռեսուրսները, կարծում եմ, այն կատաստրոֆիկ կլինի հայերի համար, որովհետև հաստատ ադրբեջանիւ հետևում թուրքիա կա, որը ներկայիս կզացրած պայմաններում ամեն ինչ կանի, մի հարվածով մեզ շարքից հանելու: Իմ կարծիքով դա շատ լավ հասկանում են մեզ հերն անիծած  հին ու նոր իշխանություններն էլ, դրա համար էլ համամիտ են արտաքին- հարցերում, տալ ամեն ինչ, մենակ - շառից-փորձանքից հեռու:
> Վիճակը պալաժենի ա:


Իմ իմանալով 1945 թվից էս կողմ կապիտուլյացիայի դեպք չի գրանցվել, իսկ սենց կոնֆիլկտներ ինչքան ուզես կան աշխարհի երեսին ու երկու - երեք ամսանոց պատերազմները բանանների միջև բավականին հաճախ հանդիպող երևույթ է: Մեծերին ձեռք չի տալիս կողմերից որևէ մեկի լիակատար պարտությունը - թողնում են մի քիչ ուտենք իրար, հետո ասում են, ՀՈՊ, հերիք ա, հիմա սուս եք մնում, մենք ձեր տեղը բանակցում-մանակցում ենք:

----------

davidus (07.03.2010), REAL_ist (08.03.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ետ մեծերը չլինեին հրադադարի տեղը ձեր ասած կապիտուլյացիան էր լինելու ու Ղարաբաղի հարցն էլ վաղուց լուծված:

----------


## Բիձա

> Իմ իմանալով 1945 թվից էս կողմ կապիտուլյացիայի դեպք չի գրանցվել, իսկ սենց կոնֆիլկտներ ինչքան ուզես կան աշխարհի երեսին ու երկու - երեք ամսանոց պատերազմները բանանների միջև բավականին հաճախ հանդիպող երևույթ է: Մեծերին ձեռք չի տալիս կողմերից որևէ մեկի լիակատար պարտությունը - թողնում են մի քիչ ուտենք իրար, հետո ասում են, ՀՈՊ, հերիք ա, հիմա սուս եք մնում, մենք ձեր տեղը բանակցում-մանակցում ենք:


Չգիտեմ, մի գուցե ֆորմալ չի եղել կապիտուլյացիա, բայց օրինակ 91-ին Սադամը մի քանի օրում վերցրեց Թուվեյթը: Հետո արդեն մեծ ղալմաղալով հետ քշվեց ամերիկացիներ ճնշմամբ, բայց արդեն 20 տարի է դրա շորշոփների մեջ ենք: Ու հիմա էլ իրաքը ամերիկացիներին է վռնդում իրենց երկրից: Իսրայելի դեմ կանգնած արաբական երկրների մեծ մասը կապիտուլիացիային մոտ վիճակում են-  ձենները քաշած հետևում են դեպքերին, վախենալով ծպտուն հանել:
Բացի դա էլ, այլ է ձեռքի թեթև զենքերով կռվող ցեղերի ու ավիացիայով ու տանկերով զինված մեր պես բառադի երկրի դեպքում: Կռիվը կգնա արագ ու կվերջանա մինչև  կողմերից մեկի փամփուշտների, ռումբերի ու մեխանիզմների սպառվելը: 
Վրացիների մեջքին կանգնեցին, որովհետեև դեմները ռուսաստանն էր, որին հիվանդագին ատում են արևմուտքում: Վրաստանը ծով ու ազատ ելք ու մուտի ծակեր ուներ: Մեր դեպքում դիմացները 2 թուրքական պետություն է,  դրանցից ոչ պակաս վրաստանն է, ու մեր կողմից թուրքերով բնակեցված իրանը: Եղեգնաձորի մոտ էլ հայաստանի լենքը 27 կիլոմետր է: Հայկական ինքնաթիռն էլ /եթե այդպիսիք առհասարակ կան/ էդտեղ նույնիսկ պավառոտ չի կարող տալ: 
Մերոնք մի միտինգ ցրելու խելք, տեխնիկա ու տակտիկա չունեն: մանվել, սեյրան ու այլ  գեներալ կոչվածները բոլորն էլ թանգարանային նմուշներ են: Կռվողն ով է լինելու՞: Կամ էլ դրսին պետք է, թե հայերին հիմա ոնց կվերջացնեն: Իրենց ավելի հետաքրքիր է սպասել կաշը մեծանա, հետո սպիտակ կամզոլով մտնեն արենա ու սուդյա խաղան:   
Ոնց գիտեմ, գենոցիդ մատների վրա հաշված ազգերի գլխին է եղել,  ու էդ մատներից մեկն էլ մենք ենք: Ինչն է փոխվել՞:
Մենք էն "ձախորդ" փանոսն ենք, որ ամենամեծ ֆանտազիայով էլ պատկերացնել  հնարավոր չի:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բիձա ջան, մոռացել ես վերջին զինված ընդհարումը որ կողմնա "շահել"? Ով էր ընգել մեծերի ոտերը հրադադար մուրում? 

Էս ինչ, կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, "քաքլան" տրամադրություններ են?  :Angry2:  ամոթա...

----------


## Chuk

Տեսնես թեմայի մասին մի բան կգրե՞ք, ես էլ կարդամ, թե շարունակելու եք ամեն ինչից բայց ոչնչից, ես էլ մեկ-երկու տող կարդամ ու ձանձրացած սքռոլ-դաուն անեմ:
Վաղուց համոզվել եմ որ ՀԱՏԿԱՊԵՍ ՄԻ ՔԱՆԻ ՀՈԳՈՒ համար հեչ էական չի թեմայի պահանջն ու թեմայի վերնագիրը, խոսում են ամեն ինչից, կրկնվելով, կրկնելով, կարուսել ֆռռալով, շեղխվելով, բռնաբարելով... 
Է՜խ...
Հետո էլ ես հույս ունեմ, որ լավ ա լինելու: Ախր սաղ նույնն են, ո՞նց լավ լինի...

----------

Norton (08.03.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ոչ մի արտահերթ ընտրություն էլ չի լինելու։ Սերժը որևէ կապիտուլյացիոն թուղթ չի ստորագրելու, եթե նույնիսկ դեմ տան, որովհետև էդքան ապուշ չի ու գիտի որ Հայաստանում լիքը սպասողներ կան, որ վրա տան։ Սերժը ավելի շուտ պատերազմի կգնա, քան թե կապիտուլյացիայի, որովհետև երկրորդ դեպքում ինքը հաստատ կորցնում է, իսկ առաջին դեպքում գուցե և ազգային հերոս էլ դառնա Իսկ Հայաստանի ներքին ամենամեծ խնդիրը իշխանություն–ունեցվածք անբաժանելիությունն է, եթե Լևոնը ի սկզբանե բոլոր բիզնեսմեններին երաշխիքներ կարողանար տալ, որ բացի պետության նկատմամբ պարտավորությունները փակելուց այլ բան մարդիկ չեն կորցնելու, ապա իրավիճակը այլ կլիներ։ Եվ դա մեզ ձեռնտու կոմպրոմիսային տարբերակ կլիներ, ու ծայրահեղությությունների մեջ էլ չէինք ընկնի, իսկ ՀԱԿ–ը ոչ մի կոնկրետ դիրքորոշում չարտահայտեց, լղոզեց սաղ պատկերները ու պայքարը դարձրեց բորշչ՝ հիմա չգիտենք որտեղ փնտրենք շան գլուխը՝ Ղարաբաղի հարցու՞մ, Թուրքիայի սահմանի վրա՞, օլիգարխների բանկային հաշիվներու՞մ… Իշխանափոխության համար Հայաստանի հասարակությունը այդպես էլ ռեալ հիմքեր չտեսավ, անձամբ ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե Լևոնը Ղարաբաղի, Թուրքիայի ու օլիգարխների հարցերը ոնց պիտի լուծեր, որ տնից դուրս գայի ու լապատկեն ձեռքս պայքարեի հանուն Լևոնի իշխանության գալու։ Ամեն դեպքում քաղաքական ուժը պիտի հասարակության հետ կոռեկտ լինի, էնպիսի բաներ չասեն, որ միջին վիճակագրական կիսագրագետ մարդը կարծի թե իրեն ձեռ են առնում։ Իսկ հիմա ՀԱԿ–ը իշխանություններից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում իր «wishful thinking»-ը մարդկանց վզին փաթաթելով, դրա համար էլ ոչնչի չի հասնելու, որովհետև դրանով սպառում է իր իրական ռեսուրսը՝ ընդդիմադիր ժողովրդի հավատն ու ցանկությունները։


Վիշապ ջան ասում եմ "ստորագրի կամ չստորագրի"… կարևոր չի… ու ես փոփոխություն եմ ասում որի մեջ նաև արտահերթ ընտրություններ են մտնում… ես թերևս համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ որ արտահերթ ընտրություններ չեն լինի… Սերժն էդքան հեռու չի գնա… 

Վիշապ ջան եթե ասում ես  "Սերժը որևէ կապիտուլյացիոն թուղթ չի ստորագրելու, եթե նույնիսկ դեմ տան, որովհետև էդքան ապուշ չի ու գիտի որ Հայաստանում լիքը սպասողներ կան, որ վրա տան։"… նախ չեմ կարծում որ կապիտուլյացիոն ա լինելու… պարզապաես հարակից շրջաններից են սկսելու հանել առանց տեղը մի բան տալու… սա արդեն Կովկասում կարելի ա կապիտուլյացիա համարել հաշվի առնելով որ ստեղ փոխզիջում բառ գոյություն չունի… սա արդեն հերիք ա … իսկ եթե չի ստորագրելու դե ուրեմն դրսի ճնշմանը պտի դիմակայի ու էս անգամ կարծում եմ Ռուսներն էլ են ուրիշ ձև տրամադրված… ընենց որ պատերազմը ստորագրելու ալտերնատիվ կարող ա լինի, բայց ոչ ավելի լավը… ասում ես Սերժն էդքան ապուշ չի… Կարող ա ախպորից ա խելոք, բայց որ չի ստորագրի ու պատերազմի կգնա էսի խելքի նշան չի… ես չեմ ուզում ասել թե խելոքը ոնց կվարվեր էս դեպքում… ես ելք տեսնում եմ, բայց չեմ կարծում որ էդ տարբերակն ընտրվի…ու դու լավ էլ գիտես որն ա էդ տարբերակը, բայց դու ավելի լավ գիտես Հայաստանի քաղաքական նիստուկացը ու ես էդ դիրքը չունեմ որ էդ հարցում բանավիճեմ…

Ինչևէ… երկրորդ մասով համաձայն եմ, բայց պտի ասեմ որ նա երբեք էլչի ասել որ ունեցվածքը օլիգախներից խլելու է, ընդհակառակը նա շարունակ խոսում էր ունեցվածքի պաշտպանվածության մասին ու ես նույնիսկ այն ժամանակ հասկացա որ ոչ մեկի ձեռքից ոչինչ չի խլվելու… նա նույնիսկ որևէ մեկին մականունով չկոչեց… ինչքան ես եմ հիշում նրա թիրախը հիմնականում Ռոբն էր ու Սերժը ու էլի մի քանի հոգի… պարզապես մեր օլիգարխները լինելով հայ որևէ փոփոխության գնալ չեն սիրում և մենակ նրանք չէ… Սերժը նրանց խոստանում էր որ ոնց կա տենց էլ կմնա, իսկ Լևոնը նրանց ուզում էր հարկային դաշտ բերել, բայց ունեղվածքի ավնտանգության երաշխիքներ էր տալիս… բնական ա որ չէր ասելու թե ոնց կա տենց էլ կմնա… էլ դրա փոփոխությունը որն ա… նրանք պարզապես ընտրեցին ավելի շատ ու անօրինական հիմա քան շատ ու օրինական հետո և միշտ… Ապեր եղել ա ու լավ էլ պարզ ասել ա էնքան պարզ որ ես ստեղից հասկացել եմ… 

Վիշապ ջան, ես ռեալ հիմք տեսնում եմ ու դա մենակ սոցիալական վիճակն ու տնտեսական մենաշնորհը չի…Հայաստանը էս պայմաններում էս կառավարման սկզբմունքներով երկար գոյատևել չի կարող, որովհետև ռեսուրս չունենք… եթե Ռուսաստանը էս պրիցիպով ղեկավարվում ա դա նրաբից ա որ նրանք էդքան ռեսուրս ունեն, բայց նրանց մոտ էլամեն բան անսահման չի… Հայաստանի դեմոկրատացումն ու ազատությունը, դրանք ամենագործնական ու ամենակենսական քայլերն են … սրանք ես բարոյական կատեգորրիա չեմ համարում… սրանք պրակտիկ բաներ են… դու և շատ շատերն այստեղ ինձնից էլ լավ գիտեք որ սա անփոխարինելի է, բայց ես պտի համաձայնվեմ որ միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացին թերևս սրանց նայում ա որպես "սութի" բան իշխանության գալու համար… ու սա լինելու ա էնքան ժամանակ քանի դեռ մենք սենց ենք մտածում… շատ բաներ կա որ մեր մեջ է… ես սա ասում եմ տեսնելով նաև մեր սփյուռքահայությանը որոնք ապրելով ամենադեմոկրատական երկրներում օգտվելով դեմոկրատիայի բարիքներից մնացել են "ստրկամիտ" ու "ֆեոդալամիտ"… Հայաստանի ժողովրդի մասին էդ կարծիքս չեմ պնդի… մեր ժողովուրդը 10 զոհ ա տվել էդ սկզբմունքների համար… (ներող եղիր եթե հակասություն կա վերը գրվածի հետ)

ինչ վերաբերվում ա Ղարաբաղի ու թուրքերի հարցերին, ապա դրանք միանշանակ պատասխան չունեն որ ասես սա է … լուծումները կախված են մեր ներքին հարցերից առաջին հերթին… քանի դեռ էս հարցերը լուծվված չեն ու ժողովուրդը լուսանցքում է, մեր հարցերի լուծումը մեզ միշտ վնասելու է… 

մեր հաջորդ ընտրությունը ամեն ինչ սենց թողելն ա … "սենց շադ լավա ապեր ձեռ չտաս, ցավդ տանեմ… շադ լավ ա, ավել չեմ ուզում, սրանից էլ ենք գոհ" պրիցիպներով առաջնորդվելը…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բիձա ջան, մոռացել ես վերջին զինված ընդհարումը որ կողմնա "շահել"? Ով էր ընգել մեծերի ոտերը հրադադար մուրում? 
> 
> Էս ինչ, կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, "քաքլան" տրամադրություններ են?  ամոթա...




Ռեալիստ ախպեր, դու էդ մի զինված ընդհարումն ես հիմք ընդունում ես մեր ամբողռ անցած պատմության զինված ընդհարումներն եմ հիմք վերցնում… 

քաքլանը չգիտեմ, բայց որ ռեալ պտի նայես էդ հաստատ ա …

----------

Rammer (08.03.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, կա նաև հանուն իշխանության մնալու սաղիս քաքը քցելու տարբերակը: Հայկական կողմը իր առաջարկություններն ա ուղարկել Մադրիդյան սկզբունքների հետ կապված, իսկ Ադրբեջանը պարզվում ա ոչ մի առաջարկ էլ չունի, լրիվ բավարարված ա: Ինչի՞ մասին ա սա խոսում: Նրան մասին, որ Մադրիդյան սկզբունքներով սաղ տալիս ենեք Ադրբեջանին, Ղարաբաղի ստատուսն էլ թողում ենք օդում կախված: Մեր խիյարները թողել են որ բանը բանից անցնի Ղարաբաղի հարցում, ու մի պահի, հարցը մի քսան տարով էլ սառացնելու համար, կարող ա մնա մենակ պատերազմի տարբերակը: Էն որ սահմանի վրա մեկ ու մեջ ինչ-որ դիվերսիոն խմբեր են հայտնվում, էս յան էն յան կրակում են, երևի պատահական չի: Մի երկու ամսանոց պատերազմը հնարավորություն կտա Սերժին էլ Ալիևին էլ ազգային ազատագրական բարձր գաղափարների շուրջ հավաքել հայրենասեր ժողովրդին ու էլի մի տաս տարի կզացրած պահել: Նենց որ, էն որ Սերժը պիտի մի բան անի, դեռ փաստ չի, միշտ էլ այլ տարբերակներ կան տակից դուրս գալու: Կռիվ-կռիվ, հույս-հավատ-սեր-հայրենիք, ու Սերժոն ու քոմփանին Մկան քավորությամբ մի տաս տարի էլ կբանակցեն արդեն ասենք Կուալա-Լումպուրյան սկզբունքների շուրջ: Ու սենց էնքան ժամանակ, մինչև Հայաստանում էլ մարդ չի մնա կզացրած պահելու համար:


Տրիբուն ջան, պատերազմը տենց հեշտ, ձեռնտու ու ելք լինել չի կարող էս ամեն ինչից… ինձ թվում ա էդ վարյանտը Արևմուտքի աչքից չի վրիպել … ոնց որ դու ես ասում Ադրբեջանին պատերազմ հեչ պետք չի, նրան մադրիդյան սլզբմունքները լրիվ ձեռ են տալիս ու լավ էլ հասկանում են որ ճնշումը ստեղ մեր վրա ա… ուրեմն պատերազմ մենք կարանք սկսենք, իսկ դրա ոչ ռեսուրսն ունենք ոչ էլ ռուսներն են "տրամադրված" մեզ օգնելու… ու պատերազմըն ընդհանրապես իշխանության մնալու ամենալավ ձևը չի ես կասեի իշխանափոխություն դրանից ավելի հեշտ ա սպասել քան իշխանության մնալ… մեր հարևանների (ադրբեջան, վրաստան) վերջին 20 տարվա պատմությունը էդ ա ասում … 

Դու ամեն ինչն էլ ճիշտ ես նկատել, բայց որ պատերազմը հավանական վարյանտ ա իշխանությունը պահելու, դա ես չեմ տեսնում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ կարծիքով Ոչ հայաստանը, ոչ էլ ադրբեջանը ընդունակ չեն չափված-ձևվված պատերազմ վարելու: ………:


էս մասը շատ դուրս եկավ… "չափված-ձևվված պատերազմ վարել"… համով-հոտով… շախով շուխով… տեղը տեղին… ադաթներով… մեծերի նկատմամբ հարգանքով…

----------

Բիձա (08.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեֆ քանի որ թեմայից շեղվել ենք, ապա պատասխանում եմ այստեղ՝ 
Քաղաքական քննարկումներ՝ թեմայից դուրս

----------

Mephistopheles (08.03.2010), Ձայնալար (09.03.2010)

----------

